# YJM100 - 'The Ultimate Plexi' thread!



## Holme




----------



## Quasar-Kid

You continue to taunt me...


----------



## Holme

As suggested by Super Marshall I thought it would be a good idea to post all things YJM related in one place for future reference & stop peeing off other members with continuous threads!
So got a new YJM,any clips,thoughts,pics,reviews?
Lets see 'em!


----------



## Holme

I've copied this from Santiago for any future EPA/Auto Bias questions!




santiall said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.
> 
> *1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:*
> Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.
> 
> *2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...*
> Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers.
> 
> *3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.*
> This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).
> 
> *4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design*
> Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.
> 
> As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.
> 
> This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"
> 
> *5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...*
> 
> ...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.
> 
> There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.
> 
> *6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit*
> 
> One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> Santiago


----------



## Quasar-Kid

I continue to try and come up with reasons why I should NOT want a YJM100
All I've got so far is: They're kinda heavy 



And in my declining condition with age and decrepitude - you know...


----------



## Holme

Quasar-Kid said:


> I continue to try and come up with reasons why I should NOT want a YJM100
> All I've got so far is: They're kinda heavy
> 
> 
> 
> And in my declining condition with age and decrepitude - you know...





Treat yourself bud,it's your destiny!


----------



## John 14:6

Quasar-Kid said:


> I continue to try and come up with reasons why I should NOT want a YJM100
> All I've got so far is: They're kinda heavy
> 
> 
> 
> And in my declining condition with age and decrepitude - you know...


 It is kind of like carrying a full size microwave oven........loaded with rocks.


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Wheres the 50 watter!!!!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Quasar-Kid said:


> I continue to try and come up with reasons why I should NOT want a YJM100
> All I've got so far is: They're kinda heavy
> 
> 
> 
> And in my declining condition with age and decrepitude - you know...



I have a reason that nothing will make it change... 
It says "YJM" on it.




*ducks and covers*


----------



## Holme

Marshallmaniac said:


> Wheres the 50 watter!!!!




I can post a pic with 50 watt mode engaged if that helps!


----------



## Holme

SmokeyDopey said:


> I have a reason that nothing will make it change...
> It says "YJM" on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ducks and covers*




No need Smokey if you cant live with sig gear then that's fair enough,but as I've said before unless the crowd are carrying binoculars they'd be non the wiser


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holme said:


> No need Smokey if you cant live with sig gear then that's fair enough,but as I've said before unless the crowd are carrying binoculars they'd be non the wiser



Any head that sounds like the YJM, heck it could say LMFO and it wouldn't matter
So little of that head has anything to do with the letters on the front 
Have you actually heard the thing..? 
I mean seriously -its ridiculous


----------



## kamran

I want to try one of these out so badly, but i doubt any store within a 2 hour radius of me will get any in. 
I'm about to complete my dream rig though, pretty soon I'm gonna send my new super lead to CAE and get the "Dookie" mod. love that guitar tone. if for some reason it ends up not living up to my expectations (highly unlikely) ill probably sell it and some other gear and try to get a YJM. if i could find a good deal on one...


----------



## Söulcaster

Quasar-Kid said:


> I continue to try and come up with reasons why I should NOT want a YJM100
> All I've got so far is: They're kinda heavy
> 
> 
> 
> And in my declining condition with age and decrepitude - you know...



This my beef with the YJM. Not h8n but, in order for it to look like a plexi they put a lot of the controls on the back. 

Do you owners of YJM's find this an issue or am I just blowin smoke here???

I've played the amp, and for me I no longer have GAS for an old plexi, I would buy the YJM in an instant.


----------



## fast98dodge

This thread is YJM approved...


----------



## 66 galaxie

I dont do a lot of fiddling around with my amps, I usually set them and forget them  I set the features on the back where I liked them and just worry about playing it now 
It is a beast for sure


----------



## John 14:6

Söulcaster said:


> This my beef with the YJM. Not h8n but, in order for it to look like a plexi they put a lot of the controls on the back.
> 
> Do you owners of YJM's find this an issue or am I just blowin smoke here???
> 
> I've played the amp, and for me I no longer have GAS for an old plexi, I would buy the YJM in an instant.


 I pretty much only reach around to adjust the EPA volume knob now and then. The other stuff I pretty much set it and forget it. The boost is cranked and the noise suppressor is not set very high at all. The amp is surprisingly quiet and I have not noticed the noise suppressor do anything even slightly unnatural sounding to my notes. I have been chasing tone for so many years and I have finally THANK GOD found what I have been after all of these years. Even my wife heard me playing in the garage to a backing track yesterday and she was* very* impressed with the amp.


----------



## drewz120

John 14:6 said:


> Even my wife heard me playing in the garage to a backing track yesterday and she was* very* impressed with the amp.



Thats a quote Marshall should put on its amps. Its so good even your wife will like it.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

John 14:6 said:


> I pretty much only reach around to adjust the EPA volume knob now and then. The other stuff I pretty much set it and forget it. The boost is cranked and the noise suppressor is not set very high at all. The amp is surprisingly quiet and I have not noticed the noise suppressor do anything even slightly unnatural sounding to my notes. I have been chasing tone for so many years and I have finally THANK GOD found what I have been after all of these years. Even my wife heard me playing in the garage to a backing track yesterday and she was* very* impressed with the amp.



What's not to like... 
It's the apex of modern rock and roll amplification (in my not so humble opinion)


----------



## JayCM800

I just want to say to all YJM100 owners: Congratulations on your new thread, enjoy your amps and 'release the fookin fury'!


----------



## Söulcaster

JayCM800 said:


> I just want to say to all YJM100 owners: Congratulations on your new thread, enjoy your amps and 'release the fookin fury'!



Doughnuts all round!!!!


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> This my beef with the YJM. Not h8n but, in order for it to look like a plexi they put a lot of the controls on the back.
> 
> Do you owners of YJM's find this an issue or am I just blowin smoke here???
> 
> I've played the amp, and for me I no longer have GAS for an old plexi, I would buy the YJM in an instant.




If anyones had experience of this its me!
Marshall weren't happy with the footcontrollers of my heads batch so to get me the amp before Christmas the shop got Marshall to release the head WITHOUT the footcontroller,which i didn't receive till February!
At first i was like "Oh F@@k" but after playing around for a while (Like the other guys have said) you tend to find when you have them set to your liking you won't touch them again,plus by that time you just know where they are any way & stick your hand round the back!
HOWEVER i did have one horrifying/funny moment when i FIRST got it & wasn't totally familiar with the layout.
I'd been playing around with the reverb & blind reached round the back to crank it & grabbed the EPA by accident!
I nearly leapt out of my f@@king pants!
That was a learning curve i won't forget!:eek2:


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> Doughnuts all round!!!!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


>



Thats gotta be my favourite photoI was hopin you'd paste that one Holme.


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> I'd been playing around with the reverb & blind reached round the back to crank it & grabbed the EPA by accident!
> I nearly leapt out of my f@@king pants!
> That was a learning curve i won't forget!:eek2:



lmfao


----------



## Holme

'Release The Krispy Kremes!'


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Somebody queue the nay-sayers and blaggards 
They are way over due on this thread - this self congratulatory circle jerk needs a good slap down from an angry Marshall retro-freak 

What say you of the angry lot..? 
Crash this party and tell us to all go fuck ourselves


----------



## Holme

Quasar-Kid said:


> Somebody queue the nay-sayers and blaggards
> They are way over due on this thread - this self congratulatory circle jerk needs a good slap down from an angry Marshall retro-freak
> 
> What say you of the angry lot..?
> Crash this party and tell us to all go fuck ourselves




Hurl well aimed plectrums & Krispy Kremes at the nay sayers!

The 'Chest Rug Gang' shall prevail!

Don your aviators! & 'Release The Fury!'


----------



## Quasar-Kid

This is all I got... 
This is as bad-ass as I get at my age
Sadly and to my everlasting regret this photo was taken while I was playing my Telecaster
For the love of Pete it's a Tele - I look like Glenn Fucking Campbell or Roy Clarke 
I told my girlfriend to take a better picture of me and make me look cool and her reply was something like
"You're not actually very cool... so how am I going to do that..?" 
I wept


----------



## SmokeyDopey

lol
kidding aside... I wouldn't mind trying one...

I can always scratch out the letters.


----------



## Holme

Quasar-Kid said:


> This is all I got...
> This is as bad-ass as I get at my age
> Sadly and to my everlasting regret this photo was taken while I was playing my Telecaster
> For the love of Pete it's a Tele - I look like Glenn Fucking Campbell or Roy Clarke
> I told my girlfriend to take a better picture of me and make me look cool and her reply was something like
> "You're not actually very cool... so how am I going to do that..?"
> I wept



Wig,chest rug,aviators,more gold than Mr.T & a pack of Ferrari stickers will soon see you right!
(Seriously though your pic looks fine!)


----------



## Holme

SmokeyDopey said:


> lol
> kidding aside... I wouldn't mind trying one...
> 
> I can always scratch out the letters.



Or stick a doughnut over it!


----------



## 12barjunkie

Quasar-Kid said:


> This is all I got...
> This is as bad-ass as I get at my age
> Sadly and to my everlasting regret this photo was taken while I was playing my Telecaster
> For the love of Pete it's a Tele - I look like Glenn Fucking Campbell or Roy Clarke
> I told my girlfriend to take a better picture of me and make me look cool and her reply was something like
> "You're not actually very cool... so how am I going to do that..?"
> I wept



Man, your gf is ruthless! SO, the next time she asks " does this make me look fat?"...


----------



## John 14:6

drewz120 said:


> Thats a quote Marshall should put on its amps. Its so good even your wife will like it.


 My wife did not want me to spend the money on the amp at first. I think she was actually glad I bought it after she heard me playing through it on Sunday.


----------



## Will55555

A quick question for you John. I see you are using strats with your YJM, well I get the nicest sound I've ever heard from an amp with my les paul through the YJM but I'm struggling to get the sound I want with my strat through the YJM (Believe it or not!) It's only a mexican strat but I'm sure that sound is in there somewhere, just gotta find it.

So on that note what channel are you using, high or low input etc?
Anyone feel free to chime in, I've not owned a plexi amp before.

Thanks in advance.

Regards, Will.


----------



## John 14:6

Will55555 said:


> A quick question for you John. I see you are using strats with your YJM, well I get the nicest sound I've ever heard from an amp with my les paul through the YJM but I'm struggling to get the sound I want with my strat through the YJM (Believe it or not!) It's only a mexican strat but I'm sure that sound is in there somewhere, just gotta find it.
> 
> So on that note what channel are you using, high or low input etc?
> Anyone feel free to chime in, I've not owned a plexi amp before.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards, Will.


 I am using one of the high sensitivity inputs and I am cranking the bass channel voulume and backing of on the treble channel volume some when using the YJM Strats. I am also running the amp with the channels jumped. I crank the treble channel and back off on the bass when I use my humbucker loaded Charvel. Everything on the back is staying the same.


----------



## Will55555

Thanks John. 

I'm using the same set up there more or less. When using a les paul I only use channel one high input with the volume dimed. I find it gets a bit muddy with the channel 2 volume on at all.

I just cranked it a bit more than I had been and I think I've found what I'm looking for. 

Also I noticed that I cannot use the boost unless I'm in the high sensitivity input on channel 1.

Wowzer she sounds sweet!


----------



## Super Marshall

Yes!!!!! YJM thread!!!!! Finally. I love this!!! Rock on Holme!!! Time for great discussions and stupid donut jokes  Doesn't get much better then this, smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Holme

Super Marshall said:


> Yes!!!!! YJM thread!!!!! Finally. I love this!!! Rock on Holme!!! Time for great discussions and stupid donut jokes  Doesn't get much better then this, smoke 'em if you got 'em!





Best stock up then Super!


----------



## Super Marshall

Holme said:


> Best stock up then Super!



HAHAHA LOL  That's a lot of Donuts!!!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Why donuts? What do they have to do with Malmsteen?


----------



## Holme

SmokeyDopey said:


> Why donuts? What do they have to do with Malmsteen?



They've helped him 'GROW' as a musician!


----------



## elcid

SmokeyDopey said:


> I have a reason that nothing will make it change...
> It says "YJM" on it.


 


That's why I refer to mine as the "Doughnut 1"


----------



## 12barjunkie

Mmmm...donuts...


----------



## Stratslinger

I'm in - mines mYJaM1OO (the power of 100 jam donuts)


----------



## Holme




----------



## Stratslinger

Out of interest, how many YJM owners actually got it for the YJM sound and how many don't use it in this way?

I love Yngwie, but got the amp for indie rock (I gig in a covers and originals band) - this amp is the dream ticket for classic rock sounds in a gig friendly package - i absolutely love it


----------



## Holme

I don't even own an Yngwie album Stratslinger!
I just always wanted a full size Plexi I could use at home!
I use it like a 2 channel amp,unboosted for what I call 'Rock' & use the boost on full for 'Metal'
Works like a charm!


----------



## elcid

Stratslinger said:


> Out of interest, how many YJM owners actually got it for the YJM sound and how many don't use it in this way?
> 
> I love Yngwie, but got the amp for indie rock (I gig in a covers and originals band) - this amp is the dream ticket for classic rock sounds in a gig friendly package - i absolutely love it




While I don't dislike Yngwie, my band sounds nothing like anything he would even listen to, and I have no where near the ability or desire to have the ability he has. I bought it because it's a plexi that works at reasonable volumes. Short of it being a Nickleback signature amp, no name would have stopped me from buying it.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Stratslinger said:


> Out of interest, how many YJM owners actually got it for the YJM sound and how many don't use it in this way?
> 
> I love Yngwie, but got the amp for indie rock (I gig in a covers and originals band) - this amp is the dream ticket for classic rock sounds in a gig friendly package - i absolutely love it



I bought it for the features, not the name. I do like Yngwie though.


----------



## mAx___

I'm dreaming of this amp since I made the mistake of trying it out at GC...sweetest sound ever...


----------



## Dbruce2783

I bought it for the sound, features, look, history, power, it can also , if need be, be used as a weapon of mass destuction against the forces of evil.


----------



## elcid

Dbruce2783 said:


> I bought it for the sound, features, look, history, power, it can also , if need be, be used as a weapon of mass destuction against the forces of evil.




Is he shooting fire at the dragon, or is the dragon shooting fire at him


----------



## SmokeyDopey

By the shape of the fire, the dragon is shooting, and he's "fighting it" with his guitar.


----------



## elcid

all that water around him and he's using a strat to fight fire?


----------



## Super Marshall

I bought my YJM because its a bad ass Marshall, just a great sounding Marshall. Not because its Yngwie Malmsteen's Signature Marshall. I think it is much like my AFD, its just a great sounding Marshall, PERIOD. Rock on Marshall!!!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Super Marshall said:


> I bought my YJM because its a bad ass Marshall, just a great sounding Marshall. Not because its Yngwie Malmsteen's Signature Marshall. I think it is much like my AFD, its just a great sounding Marshall, PERIOD. Rock on Marshall!!!



Wait...
You own an AFD and a YJM...


----------



## Marival

This amp is the best Marshall I have ever played.

Two more are on the way.


----------



## elcid

Marival said:


> This amp is the best Marshall I have ever played.
> 
> Two more are on the way.




Starting to agree, it may replace the KK as my go to amp and it's leagues ahead of the AFD and Jubilee


----------



## Holme

Apparently its Chris Georges favourite amp,which considering what he's got to choose from speaks volumes!
I know Dan from JB's got collared by him when he went to pick mine up (without the footcontroller  ) so i'd have it in time for Christmas holidays & was telling him its the best amp Marshall have made!
Make of that what you will & don't shoot the messenger 'Nay Sayers!'


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wow, I'm not that big of a fan of the 1959s, and all this talk is making me want the YJM! 

Talk about an effective thread!


----------



## Holme

Did i not mention i'm a sales man for Marshall........
Nah messing with you Jazz,i'm a printer


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holme said:


> its the best amp Marshall have made!



I think Marshall would agree
as well as a huge group of enthusiasts 






(I can feel it coming - the storm cloud is brewing on the horizon)


----------



## Holme

Quasar-Kid said:


> I think Marshall would agree
> as well as a huge group of enthusiasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can feel it coming - the storm cloud is brewing on the horizon)



Get the plectrums ready to fire!










EDITicks for our American friends!


----------



## Grenade

Holme said:


>


----------



## Will55555

Stratslinger said:


> Out of interest, how many YJM owners actually got it for the YJM sound and how many don't use it in this way?
> 
> I love Yngwie, but got the amp for indie rock (I gig in a covers and originals band) - this amp is the dream ticket for classic rock sounds in a gig friendly package - i absolutely love it



1/ Best tone I've ever heard pretty much. 

2/ Built in attenuation. (This clinched the deal!) 

3/ Plexis are the sexiest looking amps too. 

4/ You can sound like Yngwie albeit a lot slower in my case, and I know he don't like people copying his style so that makes it even better that he will be angry with me. Hahaha!

5/ Noisegate, boost, reverb, self biasing and valve fault indicators are all great too (Added bonus) 

5/ And if all that is not enough did I mention the Tone? 

I'll be paying for this one for a while but it's worth every cent to me!

I have always admired Malmsteens great tone and while that's not the reason I bought the amp it's pretty sweet that you can get there with the amp.

Since I got this amp I'm going back in time from my usual favourite stuff from the late 80's and 90's to the late 60's and 70's instead. 

It's a holiday to more distant musical shores and it's inspiring me to play more often. I cannot complain about anything with this amp. Happy out!


----------



## Will55555

Holme said:


> Did i not mention i'm a sales man for Marshall........
> Nah messing with you Jazz,i'm a printer



Hey Holmes maybe you could do me a life size poster of a wall of the YJM stacks and over time I'll try replace the one on the poster with real ones eh!


----------



## Holme

That is actually doable on a roll Will!
You'd need a bloody big file though!
Hows about a 2 metre square doughnut insted!


----------



## Stratslinger

Interesting that no one actually bought the head because of the Yngwie association - genius on the part of Marshall/Yngwie to make this look like a 1959slp. It shows that people see this amp for what it is and not for the name . . . It really is an awesome amp and I would be gobsmacked if a regular 1959 doesnt come out with similar features minus the boost.


----------



## Holme

Well when you think about it the YJM is a bit of an 'odd' signature amp.
Usually a guitarist will a have some fabled 'one of a kind amp' & then the company will try & match the sound.
In Yngwie's case he's quite happy using normal plexi's & instead of dicking with the sound/look of the thing he's just put on some genuinely useful features on a 1959SLP!
Will EPA & auto biasing make there way onto standard production?
At first I thought yes,but it's been out a while now & nothing else of standard production has received it!
Maybe only LTD edition AFD & YJM will ever have it?
Time will tell I suppose!
In the mean time what do we care,we've got one!


----------



## blues_n_cues

I've played one a couple of times & if I had the coin I'd go for it.


----------



## mAx___

I also like that it is the size of a Major, another Blackmore nod by YJM -and I'm sure the extra space was needed too.


----------



## John 14:6

Stratslinger said:


> Out of interest, how many YJM owners actually got it for the YJM sound and how many don't use it in this way?
> 
> I love Yngwie, but got the amp for indie rock (I gig in a covers and originals band) - this amp is the dream ticket for classic rock sounds in a gig friendly package - i absolutely love it


 For me it was both. I love Yngwie's early sound and I wanted to really be able to nail a tone like that. I also love a bunch of other players and their tones as well. Most of my favorite players are Marshall guys or at least have been Marshall guys for part of their careers. Jeff Beck, Gary Moore, Vinnie Moore, Doug Aldrich, Lincoln Brewster, Andy Timmons, Jimmy Page, Billy Gibbons, Darren Housholder, Rex Carroll, Tony MacAlpine, Tony Palacios, Angus Young, George Lynch, Jason Becker, Greg Howe, Ritchie Kotzen, Uli Jon Roth, along with most of the 80's players and the Classic Rock and Blues guys too. This is a gig friendly Marshall Plexi loaded with a ton of features that I beleive will be a perfect fit for me over the years. My biggest desire was to ultimately find *MY tone* in an amp and not just settle for something that sounded good. I think I have finally done that with the YJM100.


----------



## Mat_P

Don't care for Malmsteen at all, or doughnuts for that matter.
I wanted Hendrix-Blackmore-Uli Roth- early Gary Moore/Scott Gorham/Brian Robertson vibe at controllable volumes and that's what it delivers, esspecially in combination with the 1960AHW.


----------



## John 14:6

Mat_P said:


> Don't care for Malmsteen at all, or doughnuts for that matter.
> I wanted Hendrix-Blackmore-Uli Roth- early Gary Moore/Scott Gorham/Brian Robertson vibe at controllable volumes and that's what it delivers, esspecially in combination with the 1960AHW.


 Hendrix, Blackmore, Uli Jon Roth and Gary Moore are all some of my biggest infuences too and I wanted an amp that could get those kind of sounds at a manageable volume. I now own an amp that can do that extremely well.


----------



## Super Marshall

Quasar-Kid said:


> Wait...
> You own an AFD and a YJM...



Yep! AFD and YJM I'm my possession!!  I love them both!!!


----------



## Holme

Think I may have spotted a new guitar to try with this amp!






Do you think Yngwie would approve?


----------



## Red_Label

Yngwie has been my "guitar god" since about 1985 (when I first spun the Rising Force LP), when he "replaced" Randy Rhoads as my #1. 

Up to this point, I've been lusting after the 1959RR, but from what I'm reading in this thread, it sounds like I should be looking at the YJM instead. 

Anyways... I've long since become my own man in regards to tone and phrasing, but I've been really wanting a plexi that allows me to be myself for some time and do it at reasonable volumes. From what I gather, but 1959RR definitely does NOT do that... but it sounds like the YJM will. Plus, I have a Carl Martin Plexitone that I could use to hit the front end to keep the volume down at home. It sure sounded GREAT through the Bogner XTC Classic that I used to own (into the Blue channel, with Plexi mode engaged).


----------



## Holme

Hi RedLabel

I myself would love a RR but like you say,way too loud for indoor use!
From your list of requirements I think a YJM would be the ideal amp for you & remember if you decide to take the plunge,pics & your thoughts please!


----------



## Holme

Lets start getting some pics up!
Here's mine the day i finally picked my SG Standard!


----------



## Mat_P

Joo!






..and teamed up with the rest of the gang, only the 6100 missing.


----------



## Holme

Nice set up Mat P!
I'm loving that HW cab & LP gold top!


----------



## Will55555

My new 1960A to go with the YJM Head. I'm also looking at a 1960ax for about 350 Euro in good condition. 

I would probably have to get rid of the 1960A and get a 1960B instead so I can stack em high.

The 1960A is growing on me though, before I preferred Vintage 30's but I like the G1275's for clean and dirty sounds. Hmmm! What to do next. Hahaha! The gas keeps on coming.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Söulcaster

Red_Label said:


> Yngwie has been my "guitar god" since about 1985 (when I first spun the Rising Force LP), when he "replaced" Randy Rhoads as my #1.


----------



## Holme

Will55555 said:


> My new 1960A to go with the YJM Head. I'm also looking at a 1960ax for about 350 Euro in good condition.
> 
> I would probably have to get rid of the 1960A and get a 1960B instead so I can stack em high.
> 
> The 1960A is growing on me though, before I preferred Vintage 30's but I like the G1275's for clean and dirty sounds. Hmmm! What to do next. Hahaha! The gas keeps on coming.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Nice! That guitar looks evil!
You could get a 1960BX & stick them ontop?
What it would sound like I don't know though!
Vintage & modern at the same time!


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


>



I feel your horror!
Still different horses for different courses!


----------



## Will55555

Holme said:


> Nice! That guitar looks evil!
> You could get a 1960BX & stick them ontop?
> What it would sound like I don't know though!
> Vintage & modern at the same time!



Thanks man. It is evil! 

I love the SG you have in your pic too. I want one! 

The guy selling the AX cabs has 2 full stacks with 1960AX on top of both and regular 1960B cabs on the bottom that he does not use. I can't afford a new cab at the moment so I would have to get one of his A cabs if I want the greenbacks. Then I'd have to sell my A cab and maybe get a B instead. 

Is it worth the hassle? I've not tried the greenbacks before but hear only good things.


----------



## Holme

Will55555 said:


> Thanks man. It is evil!
> 
> I love the SG you have in your pic too. I want one!
> 
> The guy selling the AX cabs has 2 full stacks with 1960AX on top of both and regular 1960B cabs on the bottom that he does not use. I can't afford a new cab at the moment so I would have to get one of his A cabs if I want the greenbacks. Then I'd have to sell my A cab and maybe get a B instead.
> 
> Is it worth the hassle? I've not tried the greenbacks before but hear only good things.



Well we're both in the same boat then Will cos I've only ever heard an AX!
I popped the question just before I bought the YJM & a 1960ax seemed to be the mass vote with a Plexi with a 1960A been the second if I couldn't afford it!
Maybe just run them side by side for now!


----------



## Will55555

Cheers man. I'll have to think about it for a bit.

If the regular 1960A speakers are good enough for Malmsteen they are sure as hell good enough for me too. If only money was no issue I'd have em all. Hahaha!


----------



## Red_Label

Holme said:


> I feel your horror!
> Still different horses for different courses!


 

No... FEEL THE FURY!!! 


Naw... you've got to understand that when Yngwie first really came to prominence in the mid-80s, there was NO one like him. Blackmore and Rhoads hinted at it at times. And certainly Uli was a serious fore-runner of that style. But Yngwie really turned the shredding world upside down. Whereas before him, everyone was tapping ala EVH to the point that many of us were just tired of it. I remember that after I'd learned everything of Randy's note-for-note, I then moved-on to learning the works of Akira Takasaki. But the day my brother brought home the first Rising Force LP I just sat there, playing it over and over with my jaw on the floor. It was SO beyond anything that had been done before. And at the tender young age of 16 I was in the mood for the fast gun type of thing that Yngwie represented. I used to practice his first few albums note-for-note, every single day... up to about 8 hours a day. I was obsessed.

Later-on I branched-out and formed my own style that's completely NOT neo-classical. But I did major in classical guitar performance at the university level and I am currently doing my own original "flamenco-jazz" project live... and for those directions I owe Yngwie. Because he opened my mind to other forms of music than rock. The chops that I developed as a result of learning his stuff, also enabled me to shred Brad Paisley style in the country bands that I've spent so many years gigging in.

Anyways... yes... different strokes and all. Yngwie is a bit cartoonish at times. But I'll always love the guy for what he's meant to me in terms of inspiring me to spend so much of the past 28 years playing guitar. He is SO much more than his detractors give him credit for. He's got tone, phrasing, vibrato, showmanship, etc... in addition to his speed and over-the-top style. He is known by MANY. Which is more than can be said of his detractors...


----------



## Holme

No mate it's just me & Soul are having a laugh & are massive early days Ozzy fans,don't worry I think/know Yngwie is a classical super wizard fret master!


----------



## Red_Label

Holme said:


> No mate it's just me & Soul are having a laugh & are massive early days Ozzy fans,don't worry I think/know Yngwie is a classical super wizard fret master!


 
 Roger that.

I am still a massive early Ozzy fan as well. Although with many, it seems like their favorite work of Randy's is Blizzard, while mine has always been Diary.


----------



## Holme

Red_Label said:


> Roger that.
> 
> I am still a massive early Ozzy fan as well. Although with many, it seems like their favorite work of Randy's is Blizzard, while mine has always been Diary.



I LOVE both! Also Tribute blew my mind as a kid,absolutely jaw dropping!


----------



## mAx___

Red_Label said:


> No... FEEL THE FURY!!!
> 
> 
> Naw... you've got to understand that when Yngwie first really came to prominence in the mid-80s, there was NO one like him. Blackmore and Rhoads hinted at it at times. And certainly Uli was a serious fore-runner of that style. But Yngwie really turned the shredding world upside down. Whereas before him, everyone was tapping ala EVH to the point that many of us were just tired of it.



This. I remember getting the "Black Star" flexible disc with Guitar Player magazine back in those days and I couldn't believe my ears. It was absolutely out of this world, and it still is. As a huge Blackmore fan I was delighted to listen to his natural heir and to this day I don't think anybody can touch Yngwie in terms of sound, technique and creativity.


----------



## Holme

Getting some genuine Yngwie fans on here.....
ABOUT TIME! 
Don't talk the talk,post the talk!
I WANT to hear your favourite Yngwie moments,get em posted!


----------



## indeedido

My favorite Yngwie moment was when I saw him in a hallway after a show. He was walking really slowly. I said do you need any help? He said nah kid. I said do you want my coke? He said ok and drank it. Then as I was walking off he said, hey kid, catch. And he through me the biggest jelly filled doughnut. I said thanks Mr. Malmsteen!


----------



## Holme

And your playing improved!
Youve been gifted with an Yngwie doughnut!
Jealous to death!
And post pics of that new YJM!


----------



## indeedido

Here's a little teaser. NAD post coming later.....


----------



## indeedido




----------



## Holme

Awesome indeedido!
You know you're making Quaser Kid sick! Lol!


----------



## indeedido




----------



## indeedido




----------



## indeedido

I'll post some real pics later!


----------



## Holme

You're getting me excited & I've owned one for 6 months!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> No mate it's just me & Soul are having a laugh & are massive early days Ozzy fans,don't worry I think/know Yngwie is a classical super wizard fret master!



Agreed, no hard feelings Red. 

Peace man


----------



## Red_Label

mAx___ said:


> This. I remember getting the "Black Star" flexible disc with Guitar Player magazine back in those days and I couldn't believe my ears. It was absolutely out of this world, and it still is. As a huge Blackmore fan I was delighted to listen to his natural heir and to this day I don't think anybody can touch Yngwie in terms of sound, technique and creativity.


 
Absolutely! The tune that really blew my mind off that album at first was "Now Your Ships are Burned". Just insane. And pretty heavy/dark for the day. Later-on I appreciated the more Bach-ish tunes from that album. And on Marching Out, it was "Soldier Without Faith" that used to really get it done for me. I used to play that in a band. I think that most of the people who saw it in my little town in Montana back then were like... WTH???

BTW... I played "Kree Na Kouree" at talent show at a Catholic High School as a Senior in another high school. But that was the encore. My band did Maiden's "The Trooper" for the main song and the judges later told us that had we done the Alcatrazz tune for the main one, we'd have won. LOL. My own senior talent show was a medley of "Black Star" and "Icarus' Dream Suite" if I recall correctly. My math teacher at the time was a good dood and really dug that show.


Damn... all this Yngwie talk has me wanting to pick up the YJM, get another scalloped guitar, and relive some of the old times. Haven't played that stuff in years! Unfortunately... my chops aren't quite up to that level any more.  (But at least my phrasing and tone are better!)


----------



## Red_Label

indeedido said:


> My favorite Yngwie moment was when I saw him in a hallway after a show. He was walking really slowly. I said do you need any help? He said nah kid. I said do you want my coke? He said ok and drank it. Then as I was walking off he said, hey kid, catch. And he through me the biggest jelly filled doughnut. I said thanks Mr. Malmsteen!


----------



## Holme

Right,Red Label & Max!
Get these songs posted so we can hear 'em!
Maybe you'll get me & Soul eating 'humble pie'
It's the YJM thread,so get your favourite YJM moments posted!
We WANT to hear them!


----------



## Red_Label

Holme said:


> Right,Red Label & Max!
> Get these songs posted so we can hear 'em!
> Maybe you'll get me & Soul eating 'humble pie'
> It's the YJM thread,so get your favourite YJM moments posted!
> We WANT to hear them!


 
Right... cheers! 

P.S. If you weren't exposed to Yngwie in the first couple of years that he really broke-out (after Steeler and Alcatrazz), then it's really hard to understand the earth-shaking, world (of guitar) altering effect that he had on the scene. Comparable guitar events would be like when Hendrix broke big, and when EVH broke big. They changed the course of electric guitar in a MUCH more pronounced way than their other great contemporaries. And so did Yngwie. I've certainly been into other rock/fusion players who were mind-blowing technical wizards (Holdsworth, Gambale, Govan, etc). But those three guys really ushered-in completely new eras in the electric guitar more than any others as far as I'm concerned (and I know I'm not the only one). And it just so happens that all three were huge Marshall guys in their prime. Coincidence? I think not! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE_i-AIQZto"]Now Your Ships Are Burned - Yngwie Malmsteen(Rising Force) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBQD3nxqW-s"]Yngwie Malmsteen - Soldier Without Faith.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

Red_Label said:


> Right... cheers!
> 
> P.S. If you weren't exposed to Yngwie in the first couple of years that he really broke-out (after Steeler and Alcatrazz), then it's really hard to understand the earth-shaking, world (of guitar) altering effect that he had on the scene. Comparable guitar events would be like when Hendrix broke big, and when EVH broke big. They changed the course of electric guitar in a MUCH more pronounced way than their other great contemporaries. And so did Yngwie. I've certainly been into other rock/fusion players who were mind-blowing technical wizards (Holdsworth, Gambale, Govan, etc). But those three guys really ushered-in completely new eras in the electric guitar more than any others as far as I'm concerned (and I know I'm not the only one). And it just so happens that all three were huge Marshall guys in their prime. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Now Your Ships Are Burned - Yngwie Malmsteen(Rising Force) - YouTube
> 
> Yngwie Malmsteen - Soldier Without Faith.wmv - YouTube


 I agree with you about Yngwie, and he did have the same kind of impact on the guitar playing world Hendrix and EVH did, albeit without the same kind of commercial success. A lot Yngwie's stuff went over the heads of a lot of people and some folks just did not care for the "overdone" classical elements in his playing. I am right around Yngwie's age and I was a young guitar play who thought I was pretty hot stuff......until the day I heard Malmsteen.  That changed everything and turned my world upside down. I was into players like Jeff Beck, Hendrix, Page and digging new players like Gary Moore and George Lynch at the time. I was a Van Halen fan also, but I never really jumped on the tapping band wagon because everyone was doing it, or over doing it. I first heard Yngwie in early 1985 when a radio station played the entire Rising Force album. I loved it and I wanted to cry at the same time. Yngwie raised the bar so high I could not even see the darn thing anymore. There has not been another player since who has had that kind of effect on the guitar playing community. Yngwie just took things as far you could go. I think someone really needs to have been a young guitar fanatic at that time to really understand just how Yngwie Malmsteen so radically impacted guitar players around the world in the 1980's.


----------



## Holme

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE_i-AIQZto"]Now Your Ships Are Burned - Yngwie Malmsteen(Rising Force) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBQD3nxqW-s"]Yngwie Malmsteen - Soldier Without Faith.wmv - YouTube[/ame][/QUOTE]


It's like a cross between Rainbow,Deep Purple,Ritchie Blackmore & classical master class!
I'm impressed!
If that's what eating doughnuts does for you I'm ordering 2 dozen 
Think I'm going to have to invest in a copy of 'Rising Force' & give the 'chest rugged' one some air time!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mat_P said:


> Joo!



VHT and Marshall...


----------



## Super Marshall

Nice!!! I love the way it looks with the 1960HW Cab!!!


----------



## Holme

As it goes Yngwie has been a Marshall enthusiast from day one & although I'm guilty of not giving the hairy one as much air time as he deserves I HAVE to respect his dedication to Marshall & genuinely usefull input on this amp.
YJM isnt an embarrassment on this amp,it's a VERY small stamp he truly deserves & more!

(I'm still going to tease him about doughnuts though!)


----------



## indeedido

+1 for that!


----------



## Holme

Ah our newest doughnut slinger!
How you finding it Indeedido!


----------



## Mat_P

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> VHT and Marshall...


 
Jupp, totally different amps but both great in what they can and do.
The Ultralead was my to-go amp for the past 15 or so years but with all that 70s cover stuff I'm doing lately I felt a Plexi kind of amp was in order, so....


----------



## Red_Label

Holme said:


> Now Your Ships Are Burned - Yngwie Malmsteen(Rising Force) - YouTube
> 
> Yngwie Malmsteen - Soldier Without Faith.wmv - YouTube


 

It's like a cross between Rainbow,Deep Purple,Ritchie Blackmore & classical master class!
I'm impressed!
If that's what eating doughnuts does for you I'm ordering 2 dozen 
Think I'm going to have to invest in a copy of 'Rising Force' & give the 'chest rugged' one some air time!
[/QUOTE]


Nice! Those two songs are definitely the more "metal" ones on those albums. The first album especially, is much more "Bach rock" than it is hard rock/metal. And I love every second of it. 

Yngwie really DID go about as far as you could go, technically. As I mentioned earlier, there are other monsters past and present like Holdsworth, Govan, etc... who are technically as capable. But Yngwie really elevated things to the level that no-one has come along and blown what he did out of the water. You get beyond that point and it ceases to be musical at all (Michael Angelo anyone?). Despite the claims by many that Yngwie just "plays fast with no soul", he's got an awesome "violinish" tone, vibrato, phrasing, etc. Honestly, I really like a few of the guys that I mentioned, but to me they don't have as much soul in their playing as Yngwie does.

Anyways.... I'm pretty biased because I lived through the revolution that Yngwie brought-on. Though the other shredders that he paved the way for are still around, few of them generate the kind of respect and awe that he still commands (despite his over-fed appearance... LOL!). The fact is, their songs just weren't as memorable or musical. Tony MacAlpine, Vinne Moore, et al... I dug them all. But honestly... I haven't put any of their material on in years. Whereas I'll still pull some Yngwie out once in a while when I'm in the mood. He was/is an iconic original. Well... you could counter that Bach, Paganini, Uli and Blackmore came before. But as much as anyone can really be an original these days, I believe he is.


----------



## indeedido

Holme said:


> Ah our newest doughnut slinger!
> How you finding it Indeedido!



I am LOVING it! First amp I've had in a long time that felt like an instant keeper. Honestly I've been playing it for the last three days and have been having so much fun with it I haven't had time to post a new amp day! I'm really curious to put some EH6CA7s in it. Anyone tried any in theirs yet?

It really starts to open up with the EPA a quarter way to halfway up. Just drips with tone at halfway with some pants beginning to flap. I'm surprised at how responsive the tone stack is. My Marshall 1959slp reissue eq wasn't all that responsive, you could just max them all out. This one has some nice subtle changes as you move them around.

On design thing that is odd to me is the footswitch. The leds should be under or above each switch. In a dark stage you can't tell what you are activating and deactivating where the lights are. Small complaint but relevant.


----------



## indeedido

I do have a couple of questions for the other owners. 

1. When I power down, even with the standby switch engaged for a few minutes, when I turn off the power the sound comes back on really loud before it shuts off. Is this normal? Shouldn't it be quiet and just turn off? Maybe it has something to do with the EPA and the volumes on front being up?

2. I turn the amp off with the boost and reverb engaged. When I turn it back on they are no longer active and I have to turn them on. Shouldn't it remember to leave them on? Is this normal, does everyone's do this?


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> I do have a couple of questions for the other owners.
> 
> 1. When I power down, even with the standby switch engaged for a few minutes, when I turn off the power the sound comes back on really loud before it shuts off. Is this normal? Shouldn't it be quiet and just turn off? Maybe it has something to do with the EPA and the volumes on front being up?
> 
> 2. I turn the amp off with the boost and reverb engaged. When I turn it back on they are no longer active and I have to turn them on. Shouldn't it remember to leave them on? Is this normal, does everyone's do this?




Hi indeedido

1.When I power down its usually boost off,standby,volumes 0 & finally power & it's silent.Saying that though I don't usually have the EPA above a 1/3rd at home so may be different at that volume?

2.When you turn the amp off it won't turn back on with boost,reverb OR 50 watt mode still engaged.
This is normal!


----------



## indeedido

Thanks Holme! I was beginning to wonder. So glad to hear all is well with it. I went with the factory refurb for $1650 including shipping and got all the goodies with it including the build sheet or whatever you call it with all the peoples signatures along the way for quality inspections and such. It's essentially brand new with no signs of use whatsoever for a fraction of the price.


----------



## John 14:6

My YJM100 came stock with a Marshall red labeled JJ 12AX7 in the V1 first gain stage and Marshall white labeled Shuguangs in V2, V3, and V4. The stock power tubes are SED Winged C EL34's. Well, today I replaced the V2 second gain stage with another JJ 12AX7 and the amp sounds even better and warmer. Some of the over the top high end was warmed up and the boosted and non boosted signals are now more balanced. Stepping on the boost does not add as much high end to the signal as with the Shuguang in the V2 slot. Installing the Chinese Shuguangs are an easy way to add gain to an amp, but the JJ's have plenty of gain and a lot more warmth too. My great amp just got even better.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Suggestion noted....


----------



## John 14:6

66 galaxie said:


> Suggestion noted....


 Sorry, but I meant to say that stepping on the boost does NOT add as much high end to the signal now with the JJ's in V1 and V2. I edited my previous post to make the correction. I was typing too quick last time and left out the word "not" which made my statement say the complete opposite of what I had intended to convey in my post.


----------



## 66 galaxie

I guess thats the way I read it anyway 
That's cool though, I got all kinds of preamp tube options courtesy of RiverRat


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> Thanks Holme! I was beginning to wonder. So glad to hear all is well with it. I went with the factory refurb for $1650 including shipping and got all the goodies with it including the build sheet or whatever you call it with all the peoples signatures along the way for quality inspections and such. It's essentially brand new with no signs of use whatsoever for a fraction of the price.



Sounds like you got a fantastic deal to me & looking at your pics I thought it was brand new!
Cool amp at a cool price!
What more could you ask for!
....& with all that money you saved you can stock up on doughnuts!


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> My YJM100 came stock with a Marshall red labeled JJ 12AX7 in the V1 first gain stage and Marshall white labeled Shuguangs in V2, V3, and V4. The stock power tubes are SED Winged C EL34's. Well, today I replaced the V2 second gain stage with another JJ 12AX7 and the amp sounds even better and warmer. Some of the over the top high end was warmed up and the boosted and non boosted signals are now more balanced. Stepping on the boost does not add as much high end to the signal as with the Shuguang in the V2 slot. Installing the Chinese Shuguangs are an easy way to add gain to an amp, but the JJ's have plenty of gain and a lot more warmth too. My great amp just got even better.



Interesting!
One thing I haven't done is change any valves so I'm all ears at people's findings!
Glad you're enjoying your new sound & your experimentation has been duly noted!


----------



## pleximaster

Changing the tubes is like fine tuning an amp to fit you and your guitar and speakers, getting a bit more bit, changing gain rolling off the top end sand stuff, not huge variations but more subtle but important tone changes. Going from good to great. 

I played arround with the powertubes the other day putting in old sets of Mullards and Maztas they sounded great at high volume, but using the EPA a lot a set of electro hormonix sounded the best. 

The preamp 
I put in a old mullard i the first slot and and some RCA in the rest of the slots. The Mullard stays but the stock tubes returned in the other.

Have fun and play around with the tubes you have. The self biasing is great for testing out power tubes.

I don´t know if this is ture but I feel that using the self biasing feature you should set the epa at the volume you plan to use. If you going for bedroom volume run the bias thing with the EPA at all the way down and if you want more volume like the EPA arround noon set that valvue befor running the self biasing.

plexi


----------



## Holme

Thanks for tips plexi master!
I'm using mine with quite a lot of EPA so electro harmonix might be the best for me?


----------



## Australian

pleximaster said:


> I don´t know if this is ture but I feel that using the self biasing feature you should set the epa at the volume you plan to use. If you going for bedroom volume run the bias thing with the EPA at all the way down and if you want more volume like the EPA arround noon set that valvue befor running the self biasing.
> 
> plexi



Thats interesting and new. What led you to this idea?


----------



## pleximaster

Things like this is always hard to put finger on. But as I said I don´t know if its true or not or if its only in my head. Comparing sound before and after you do the biasing thing is tuff since it take a minute or two. Hard to A/B…

I guess it can be true since the EPA trimpot it self must involve self biasing circuitry and the self biasing procedure sets a reference point for the EPA to work from. Hopefully Santiago, Steve D or James M can chime in and set me straight! J

Best regards plexi


----------



## Söulcaster

pleximaster said:


> Things like this is always hard to put finger on. But as I said I don´t know if its true or not or if its only in my head. Comparing sound before and after you do the biasing thing is tuff since it take a minute or two. Hard to A/B…
> 
> I guess it can be true since the EPA trimpot it self must involve self biasing circuitry and the self biasing procedure sets a reference point for the EPA to work from. Hopefully Santiago, Steve D or James M can chime in and set me straight! J
> 
> Best regards plexi





hmmmmm, I don't know about that Plexi..., it's just something I've never considered doing. I thought the EPA and self bias are seperate entities, so it should make no difference what level the EPA is on when you self bias....?

I'll keep watching this space to see what develops from this....

Peace


----------



## John 14:6

pleximaster said:


> Changing the tubes is like fine tuning an amp to fit you and your guitar and speakers, getting a bit more bit, changing gain rolling off the top end sand stuff, not huge variations but more subtle but important tone changes. Going from good to great.
> 
> I played arround with the powertubes the other day putting in old sets of Mullards and Maztas they sounded great at high volume, but using the EPA a lot a set of electro hormonix sounded the best.
> 
> The preamp
> I put in a old mullard i the first slot and and some RCA in the rest of the slots. The Mullard stays but the stock tubes returned in the other.
> 
> Have fun and play around with the tubes you have. The self biasing is great for testing out power tubes.
> 
> I don´t know if this is ture but I feel that using the self biasing feature you should set the epa at the volume you plan to use. If you going for bedroom volume run the bias thing with the EPA at all the way down and if you want more volume like the EPA arround noon set that valvue befor running the self biasing.
> 
> plexi


 I was told to set every knob on zero 
back when I first learned to bias my Splawn Quickrod. The amp was supposed to be kind of set on "idle" during the bias adjustment. I do know that some people play while biasing and set it by ear.


----------



## olirc7usa

Hello, i just received my YJM100 .... i love it, it sounds awesome !

the only negative point is that there's no midi possibilities for channel switching (like the 30th anniv., or jvm) ... i have a ground control pro, and a midi multi fx... but you always need the traditionnal marshall footswich for swapping the channels clean/boost... 

* anybody as tested a midi channel switcher on a YJM 100 ? (voodoo lab switcher or gcx, gizmo, etc... ?) 

* i wonder how a relay switcher will work with the yjm : the original footswitch is a simple mono jack to activate 4 differents fonctions (boost, gate, rvb, fx) ??


----------



## indeedido

When doing the autobias, is the amp still in standby mode or when you hold the two buttons down and power up should the standby already be on?


----------



## mAx___

I'd like to introduce a sub-topic of conversation. Have any of you thought of upgrading the amp to better components yet? Anybody did it already? Results? Can't help thinking what a set of Sozos and/or new transformers could do for this amp...


----------



## Will55555

indeedido said:


> When doing the autobias, is the amp still in standby mode or when you hold the two buttons down and power up should the standby already be on?




If I understand what you are saying then

I leave both the master and standby switches off then whilst holding in the 2 buttons at the back just turn on the master and it starts biasing.
Once the lights start flashing it's doing what it should be doing.

Why would you leave the standby switch on before you turn on the master?
You need to warm up the valves before you turn on the standby!

The only time I would bias it is when I plug into a different wall socket. I don't think you need to do it too often.

Hope that helps man!


----------



## slagg

Can somebody do some clips of this thing cranked??Un-attenuated.


----------



## Will55555

slagg said:


> Can somebody do some clips of this thing cranked??Un-attenuated.



I wish I could man. It's fucking loud as hell though. I ain't got the best place to try that around here. Maybe one of the owners here lives in a nice rural area where they can crank it, wish I did.

There is however a clip on utube of some guys trying it against an AFD to see which is loudest so there is no attenuation on it in that video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMh0tUDGbck[/ame]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

slagg said:


> Can somebody do some clips of this thing cranked??Un-attenuated.



Sure, just find any 1959SLP video. 


I joke I joke. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMhf_2dESt4]Getting classic rock blues tones from the Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## indeedido

Will55555 said:


> If I understand what you are saying then
> 
> I leave both the master and standby switches off then whilst holding in the 2 buttons at the back just turn on the master and it starts biasing.
> Once the lights start flashing it's doing what it should be doing.
> 
> Why would you leave the standby switch on before you turn on the master?
> You need to warm up the valves before you turn on the standby!
> 
> The only time I would bias it is when I plug into a different wall socket. I don't think you need to do it too often.
> 
> Hope that helps man!



When you bias an amp it is warm and the standby switch is not engaged. That's why I was wondering how it's done with the autobias. Seems like it should be the same.


----------



## John 14:6

mAx___ said:


> I'd like to introduce a sub-topic of conversation. Have any of you thought of upgrading the amp to better components yet? Anybody did it already? Results? Can't help thinking what a set of Sozos and/or new transformers could do for this amp...


 I will experiment with tubes, but I will not mod this limited edition amp even after the warranty expires. The amp sounds perfect the way it is, plus that would hurt the amp's value as a collectors piece. The YJM100 is a piece of Marshall history.


----------



## rbehm

Modding the YJM ...no need to. Tube swapping yes,maybe however modding this stock rare Marshall...nope. This amp will no doubt go down in Marshall history as one of the Elite .


----------



## mAx___

I haven't thought of this amp that way, good points about not modding it guys.

Here's a video of Jon with the YJM100, one of my favourite YouTube players out there as well as a great guy. Probably some of you already know him but here it is for the thread.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPH2svhfJ-4]YJM100 Marshall - Yngwie Style Demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Australian

mAx___ said:


> I haven't thought of this amp that way, good points about not modding it guys.
> 
> Here's a video of Jon with the YJM100, one of my favourite YouTube players out there as well as a great guy. Probably some of you already know him but here it is for the thread.
> 
> 
> YJM100 Marshall - Yngwie Style Demo - YouTube



Yep he's the best Malmsteen clone I've seen so far. But he's got a really good original band too.

That YJM100 sounds delicious!!


----------



## Holme

olirc7usa said:


> Hello, i just received my YJM100 .... i love it, it sounds awesome !
> 
> the only negative point is that there's no midi possibilities for channel switching (like the 30th anniv., or jvm) ... i have a ground control pro, and a midi multi fx... but you always need the traditionnal marshall footswich for swapping the channels clean/boost...
> 
> * anybody as tested a midi channel switcher on a YJM 100 ? (voodoo lab switcher or gcx, gizmo, etc... ?)
> 
> * i wonder how a relay switcher will work with the yjm : the original footswitch is a simple mono jack to activate 4 differents fonctions (boost, gate, rvb, fx) ??



I'm afraid I can't help you there Oli,
Supplied foot controller & an original Cry Baby Wah up front is about as technical as I get!
Hopefully somebody will be able to answer your question!


----------



## Will55555

indeedido said:


> When you bias an amp it is warm and the standby switch is not engaged. That's why I was wondering how it's done with the autobias. Seems like it should be the same.



Hey man. Hopefully someone with more technical know how can answer that question for you. I'd be interested to see a schematic for all the inner workings of the YJM myself too. Sorry I'm no help there!


----------



## indeedido

John 14:6 said:


> My YJM100 came stock with a Marshall red labeled JJ 12AX7 in the V1 first gain stage and Marshall white labeled Shuguangs in V2, V3, and V4. The stock power tubes are SED Winged C EL34's. Well, today I replaced the V2 second gain stage with another JJ 12AX7 and the amp sounds even better and warmer. Some of the over the top high end was warmed up and the boosted and non boosted signals are now more balanced. Stepping on the boost does not add as much high end to the signal as with the Shuguang in the V2 slot. Installing the Chinese Shuguangs are an easy way to add gain to an amp, but the JJ's have plenty of gain and a lot more warmth too. My great amp just got even better.



That's good news. I'm still tweaking my eq settings but the boost does add some treble. I am going to buy some EH 6CA7s in the next week or two then figure out what preamp tubes I want to experiment with after that. I'd like to warm it up a little bit.

I'm using a Marshall 1936 2x12 with vintage 30s. I've got some salt n pepper grill cloth I'm going to put on the front of it to give it that vintage look too. I may just leave the black on it and put the salt n pepper over it to absorb some of the highs. Anyone have any thoughts on this? I'm saving up for a 1960BHW for later in the year.


----------



## Holme

I knew someone THAT cool HAD to be a cat fan!






'Unleash Teh Fury!'


----------



## indeedido

I just heard back from Santiago regarding the biasing questions I had and thought I would share with the group. Enjoy!

It doesn't matter where the standby is as the autobias routine will ignore its position and provide the correct voltages to the circuit. The amp can be cold as well, the autobias routine has a warm up time implemented long enough to ensure that the tubes are at the right temperatures before proceeding to bias them.


----------



## Mat_P

Thanks for sharing those bits, ineedido, that answers the remaining questions I had with this thing, too.


----------



## Will55555

indeedido said:


> I just heard back from Santiago regarding the biasing questions I had and thought I would share with the group. Enjoy!
> 
> It doesn't matter where the standby is as the autobias routine will ignore its position and provide the correct voltages to the circuit. The amp can be cold as well, the autobias routine has a warm up time implemented long enough to ensure that the tubes are at the right temperatures before proceeding to bias them.




Thanks for sharing that man. It's good to know. Don't suppose you asked him for a schematic did ya??


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> I just heard back from Santiago regarding the biasing questions I had and thought I would share with the group. Enjoy!
> 
> It doesn't matter where the standby is as the autobias routine will ignore its position and provide the correct voltages to the circuit. The amp can be cold as well, the autobias routine has a warm up time implemented long enough to ensure that the tubes are at the right temperatures before proceeding to bias them.





Will55555 said:


> Thanks for sharing that man. It's good to know. Don't suppose you asked him for a schematic did ya??



Do we need one?
Sounds like it does everything for you!


----------



## indeedido

I didn't ask about a schematic but I'm sure he'd share one with us.


----------



## Mat_P

Sooo, been through some valve-swapping.
Tested various power valves ranging from NOS 5881 over Sovtek EL34 through TAD KT88. The stock power valves are handsdown the best sounding to my ear.
Preamp stage saw some NOS JAN Phillips, TAD RT001 (which are basically the same Shuguangs as the stock valves from the look and sound of it), TAD 7025, JJ, Sovteks, Rubys, GT and what not but the stock ones V2 - V4 are the best so far IMO. At the end I just swapped the V1 for a selected TungSol 12AX7 which to my ears is currently the best new production valve in that position. I now have it in all my amps in the input driver stage. It has loads of chime and output without ever getting brittle, and it just doesn't get as muddy as with the stock JJ with booster off and volume 1 on 10.

Ok, so what are you guy's settings that you're the most happy with?
I find myself having all front panel pots on 7 most of the time except volume 1 which is somewhere between 3 and 10 depending on what sound I want. At bedroom level I sometimes roll back on the mids somewhat.
Booster gain on 5 (sometimes 7) booster volume full up.


----------



## Holme

I'm usually-
EPA 10 o clock
Presence-5
Bass-8
Middle-6
Treble-6
Vol1-10
Vol2-8

I use the guitar volume for clean etc.

When Boosted both Vol & Gain-10 & turn Vol2 to 10 to fatten it out.
I have the gate on 5


----------



## Tripleinside

i've been swapping preamp tubes for a month now.
To my liking, i found the stock preamp tubes make the amp trebley and a bit aggressive , it is fine i can understand some people like it.
I prefer a "smoother" sound (think "sweet child of mine" intro)

I settled with the current config:

V1= NOS RTC (Blackburn Mullard made, long plates)
V2= NOS Brimar
V3= NOS Dario 12AX7S
PI= NOS RFT (East Germany tube, long plates, quite gainy)

To give you an idea of the difference, i run the presence @12 o'clock when it was set to 0 with the OEM tubes.

just my 2p....


----------



## Holme

Tripleinside said:


> i've been swapping preamp tubes for a month now.
> To my liking, i found the stock preamp tubes make the amp trebley and a bit aggressive , it is fine i can understand some people like it.
> I prefer a "smoother" sound (think "sweet child of mine" intro)
> 
> I settled with the current config:
> 
> V1= NOS RTC (Blackburn Mullard made, long plates)
> V2= NOS Brimar
> V3= NOS Dario 12AX7S
> PI= NOS RFT (East Germany tube, long plates, quite gainy)
> 
> To give you an idea of the difference, i run the presence @12 o'clock when it was set to 0 with the OEM tubes.
> 
> just my 2p....



......& a good 2p it was too!


----------



## Tripleinside

Thanks Holme...

I'm only new to the tube rolling game, i used to think that some of us were splitting hair with tubes, so i had to test for myself.

After trying to get info on the web, I managed to get my hands on a few NOS 12AX7s, and started swapping preamp tubes.
I'm forced to admit i was wrong, you can believe the hype on NOS 12AX7s, especially the Mullard...

For some reason, my Engl E650 does not agree very much with the theory, but both my Marshalls (2205 and YJM100) responded beautifully to the Mullard and RFT's.

The RTC is a rebranded Mullard, and quite dark and round sounding. 
The Brimar didn't sound great in V1 (a bit "fizzy") but great in V2, balancing the Mullard.

In V3, i didn't notice any difference between the various tubes (?) so i chose the Dario there.
in PI, i tried the highly acclaimed LPS, (balanced/matched... the works...) it was so so.
I then tried the NOS RFT, in an attempt to "load" the power stage with higher gain, and to my hears it worked nicely !

The notes tend to "bloom", trailing into a nice controlled feedback, i love it. 

Well done Marshall, it is the best amp i have ever had/tried... hands down.
The only thing i hate about it is it's size and weight ....


----------



## Holme

Yeah I'm guessing all these extras must be heavy!


----------



## indeedido

Mat_P said:


> Sooo, been through some valve-swapping.
> Tested various power valves ranging from NOS 5881 over Sovtek EL34 through TAD KT88. The stock power valves are handsdown the best sounding to my ear.
> Preamp stage saw some NOS JAN Phillips, TAD RT001 (which are basically the same Shuguangs as the stock valves from the look and sound of it), TAD 7025, JJ, Sovteks, Rubys, GT and what not but the stock ones V2 - V4 are the best so far IMO. At the end I just swapped the V1 for a selected TungSol 12AX7 which to my ears is currently the best new production valve in that position. I now have it in all my amps in the input driver stage. It has loads of chime and output without ever getting brittle, and it just doesn't get as muddy as with the stock JJ with booster off and volume 1 on 10.
> 
> Ok, so what are you guy's settings that you're the most happy with?
> I find myself having all front panel pots on 7 most of the time except volume 1 which is somewhere between 3 and 10 depending on what sound I want. At bedroom level I sometimes roll back on the mids somewhat.
> Booster gain on 5 (sometimes 7) booster volume full up.



What tonal difference did you notice when you tried the KT88 vs EL34? I know they will have more headroom, so did you notice less gain? Did it affect the brightness at all? I'm for sure going to try some 6CA7s but am curious about KT88s as I've never tried them but dig Jimmy Page's live tone with them.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

I was in the Las Vegas Guitar Center earlier today (I'm at the airport right now) and I was absolutely relieved that they didn't have a YJM in stock (to taunt me with) 

Every time I walk into a new guitar center and they actually have a YJM I get itchy 
a little nervous and slightly irritable - it's a far nicer experience when they don't actually have one sitting there (taunting me) 


The YJM has become my nemesis


----------



## Holme

One day QK I think you'll have 2!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holme said:


> One day QK I think you'll have 2!



You've moved up pretty fast to second on my list of Nemesis


----------



## Fogdog

Gee I hate being one of the first to discuss problems with the YJM especially since I just joined the Forum and this is my first real post, but here it goes.

I had less than five hours on the amp when one day I plugged in and engaged the boost and got, a as I would call it, a decaying flanger sound. Absolutely no sustain whatsoever. I messed with everything but no luck. Fortunately, everything else worked fine.

Luckily we have a repair guy nearby who is considered a genius and he does Marshall warranty work. It has been more than three weeks and my amp is still not ready. To be fair this gentleman is very busy and my YJM is just one of many amps & keyboards he's working on.

I had a quick conversation with him a week ago and he briefly said he found a loose wire and waiting to hear back from Marshall about some other issues which he had no time to discuss with me.

Can anyone shed some light on what might be wrong with the amp or the boost in general?


----------



## Holme

This is a new problem Fogdog or certainly one I haven't heard of before.
Hopefully it's a one off incident & you'll have your amp back soon!


----------



## pleximaster

My settings...

As usual with plexis and 4-holers I jump channels and set everything on ten more or less. The eq works better on the YJM than on old plexis, something actually happends when you turn the knobs. My settings on the YJM is about pres (8) bass (10) mid (10) and treble (9). Trebely? No! I play vintage les pauls and I run it through old basketweave cabs with pre rola 25 watters. These are very soft sounding and cant compare with new speakers notyet broken in.

then using a lot of epa I engage the boost set at noon. 
best plexi


----------



## Mat_P

indeedido said:


> What tonal difference did you notice when you tried the KT88 vs EL34? I know they will have more headroom, so did you notice less gain? Did it affect the brightness at all? I'm for sure going to try some 6CA7s but am curious about KT88s as I've never tried them but dig Jimmy Page's live tone with them.


 
First, I checked it with a pretty worn out set of KT88 that also gave me a tube warning on initial autobias. Replaced the offending tube and all was well.
Second, you have to remove the tube clamps as they are too small for KT88.
The sound was allover bigger in the lower midrange and bass, let's say "sweeter" with considerably less focus on upper mids and treble. I didn't notice less distortion but I didn't run the amp much louder than football worldcup final tv level. 
I wouldn't excpect too much power amp distortion with those tubes but as I said, not much difference at lower levels.
I would consider KT88 for this amp if it was my only one as the sound is probably more pleasing to the unexpecting ear (read: the ignorant crowd, what do they know about Marshalls) but that's not what I got it for. My KT88 needs are fully covered by my Pittbull Ultralead, that's the reason why I kicked them off very fast.


----------



## olirc7usa

listen to this awesome video with the YJM100

... when i heard this the first time, i ordered this head immediately !!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecttTf1aH2s"]"I Am a Vicking" solo cover (Yngwie Malmsteen) - YouTube[/ame]

here's my amp :


----------



## indeedido

Thanks for the input! I'm a huge EL34 fan but now given the opportunity to explore a bit with an amp like this is forcing me to try other flavors I've not experienced. I'm going to have to breakdown now and try some! The tone chase never ends does it. 

I've had mine for a week now and the honeymoon is still not over. I love it more and more each day. I've been playing around with the controls and it covers a LOT of ground. The interaction of not just the tone stack but the interplay of Vol I and Vol II with the epa is mindblowing. So many options really.


----------



## John 14:6

We practiced for Sunday last night at church and I got to play my YJM100 for the first time with a band, plus I got to get the EPA about half way up in the 50 watt mode. All I can say is that I have never been so impressed or pleased with an amplifier in all my years of playing guitar. This amp is the real deal. Of course it does all of the Yngwie and classic rock stuff to the tee, but it is also amazing for bluesy stuff too. I will have to take pictures soon and eventually make some recordings. Lincoln Brewster stuff like in these clips just pours out of the YJM100. Brewster played with Steve Perry in the 90's 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXn-iwOHWMY]The Arm of My Savior - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQl-FWStQ9c]Lincoln Brewster - Give Him Praise ft. Israel Houghton (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

Lincoln Brewster "Yngwie Style."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCS1d04_iSE]bayside church christmas 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Awesome clips & pics!


----------



## Viking62

Marshallmaniac said:


> Wheres the 50 watter!!!!



Built in


----------



## indeedido

Yes, it is also the YJM50 according to the manual. lol


----------



## Holme

2 amps for the price of 1! A 50 & a 100 watt.
So in theory it's 'cheap as chips'


----------



## Quasar-Kid

olirc7usa said:


> listen to this awesome video with the YJM100
> 
> ... when i heard this the first time, i ordered this head immediately !!!
> 
> here's my amp :



Well this adds a whole new twist...
I was originally under the illusion that "there could only be one" total douche nozzle with a YJM (I'm talking to you Holmes) 
but now there are two...
I'm perplexed as to which nemesis I shall despise the most (it's a tough call really)


----------



## Holme

Quasar-Kid said:


> Well this adds a whole new twist...
> I was originally under the illusion that "there could only be one" total douche nozzle with a YJM (I'm talking to you Holmes)
> but now there are two...
> I'm perplexed as to which nemesis I shall despise the most (it's a tough call really)


----------



## John 14:6

Well, the YJM100 just got through its first live performance for both services at church today and it sounded incredible. We play 6 songs a service and the styles can vary. The YJM100 handled everything perfectly. I used my DOD YJM308 overdrive pedal which has been modded to Gray 250 specs with the gain set to zero and level maxed as a solo level boost a few times. I LOVE the amp's built in booster and the gain on that is set all of the way up. The noise gate on the amp is off the chart amazing. My amp is dead quiet too even with both channel volumes maxed. The noise gate threshold is not set very high at all and I can not even tell it is on other than the amp is completely quiet. The noise gate does not affect the tone or sustain in ANY way. Santiago is up there with ALL of the best amp designers around. Friedman, Bogner, Splawn and all of those boutique guys. Santiago designed the JVM also.


----------



## Marival

John 14:6 said:


> Well, the YJM100 just got through its first live performance for both services at church today and it sounded incredible. We play 6 songs a service and the styles can vary. The YJM100 handled everything perfectly. I used my DOD YJM308 overdrive pedal which has been modded to Gray 250 specs with the gain set to zero and level maxed as a solo level boost a few times. I LOVE the amp's built in booster and the gain on that is set all of the way up. The noise gate on the amp is off the chart amazing. My amp is dead quiet too even with both channel volumes maxed. The noise gate threshold is not set very high at all and I can not even tell it is on other than the amp is completely quiet. The noise gate does not affect the tone or sustain in ANY way. Santiago is up there with ALL of the best amp designers around. Friedman, Bogner, Splawn and all of those boutique guys. Santiago designed the JVM also.



Interesting setup. I also own a grey 250 clone, and I basically use it opposite to how you do, I use the built-in boost for a solo push and the pedal on 10/10. 

To me, the pedal itself (provided it's a 250 grey clone) sounds much better dimed than the built-in booster (which is said to be based on the 308 circuit). Obviously it's up to personal preference, but I'm wondering if you tried it this way. Tell me what you think.

Incidentally, I've also read in a review somewhere that there was supposedly not enough gain on the built-in boost. I mean, really? Holy gain Batman. When I crank the built-in boost I can pretty much play the most obscene metal out there. In fact, I think there's more gain on it than one would need. I usually run it at 2/3 max if I use it as an actual gain boost instead of solo boost. 


Also, KT88 demo is coming up when I get the other YJM heads. I think I'll keep one completely stock EL34. The other two will get KT88's and KT66's. I was thinking about 6L6's too, but I decided against those since they're not really related to the Marshall sound.


----------



## Holme

Marival said:


> Interesting setup. I also own a grey 250 clone, and I basically use it opposite to how you do, I use the built-in boost for a solo push and the pedal on 10/10.
> 
> To me, the pedal itself (provided it's a 250 grey clone) sounds much better dimed than the built-in booster (which is said to be based on the 308 circuit). Obviously it's up to personal preference, but I'm wondering if you tried it this way. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Incidentally, I've also read in a review somewhere that there was supposedly not enough gain on the built-in boost. I mean, really? Holy gain Batman. When I crank the built-in boost I can pretty much play the most obscene metal out there. In fact, I think there's more gain on it than one would need. I usually run it at 2/3 max if I use it as an actual gain boost instead of solo boost.
> 
> 
> Also, KT88 demo is coming up when I get the other YJM heads. I think I'll keep one completely stock EL34. The other two will get KT88's and KT66's. I was thinking about 6L6's too, but I decided against those since they're not really related to the Marshall sound.



According to Nuke,Santiago has said there is MORE gain/distortion on the YJM boosted than a JVM 410!
I haven't been lucky enough to play a JVM so i've got absolutely no idea,just quoting before someone has a tantrum!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holme said:


> According to Nuke,Santiago has said there is MORE gain/distortion on the YJM boosted than a JVM 410!
> I haven't been lucky enough to play a JVM so i've got absolutely no idea,just quoting before someone has a tantrum!



Can I just throw a tantrum regardless of the criteria..? 
Quasar-Kid = YJM = Rage / Tantrum


----------



## Holme

Quasar-Kid said:


> Can I just throw a tantrum regardless of the criteria..?
> Quasar-Kid = YJM = Rage / Tantrum




You need one of these QK!


----------



## Marival

Holme said:


> According to Nuke,Santiago has said there is MORE gain/distortion on the YJM boosted than a JVM 410!
> I haven't been lucky enough to play a JVM so i've got absolutely no idea,just quoting before someone has a tantrum!



I wouldn't be surprised, it's ridiculous. The JVM's modern voicing handles that extra gain better in my opinion.

There is only so much gain you can throw over an amp that's voiced like the YJM before it actually starts backfiring. 

I'm not saying that the total amount of gain in the boost is unusable, it's just that I've learned to appreciate the clarity of less gain and more precise playing.


----------



## John 14:6

Marival said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, it's ridiculous. The JVM's modern voicing handles that extra gain better in my opinion.
> 
> There is only so much gain you can throw over an amp that's voiced like the YJM before it actually starts backfiring.
> 
> I'm not saying that the total amount of gain in the boost is unusable, it's just that I've learned to appreciate the clarity of less gain and more precise playing.


 My Gray 250 clone was modded to 250 specs by Vision Music and I have heard it is one of the most accurate copies around. I am using the booster as my main overdrive sound because first of all it sounds great, and secondly because the built in noise gate keeps things dead quiet. My Vission Music modded DOD YJM308 overdrive has been my desert island pedal for years now and I have owned a couple of them. I think I prefer the the built in booster when using the YJM100. I also have a Tube Screamer on my board for other tonal options.

Maybe it is because I replaced the 2nd gain stage stock Shuguang 12AX7 with another JJ 12AX7, but my YJM100 still sounds clean and clear with the on board booster cranked all of the way up. My wife used the word "clean" to describe my sound at church yesterday. Believe me, I had plenty of gain and power tube sustain going on. I could really feel the amp respond to my fingers and vibrato. It was nice to be able to switch off the FX loop with the footswitch for some parts where I wanted the delay gone. There is ZERO change in volume when using the loop. I Believe the guys who are experiencing volume drops with the loop are actually having level problems with their effects. I have owned a JVM205 head which I modded to the JVM410's OD1 channel instead of the stock JVM2 series OD2 channel. It is hard to say what amp had more gain, but I would lean towards the JVM. The YJM100 has all of the gain I could ever want. I am not a super high gain guy. Yngwie, George Lynch and people like that are about as metal as I care to get. I don't play the modern de-tuned stuff. The YJM100 will clean up incredibly well by backing down on the guitar's volume knob. The amp has the best crunch sound ever and the lead sounds from blues to metal are absolutely perfect.


----------



## Viking62

Will55555 said:


> A quick question for you John. I see you are using strats with your YJM, well I get the nicest sound I've ever heard from an amp with my les paul through the YJM but I'm struggling to get the sound I want with my strat through the YJM (Believe it or not!) It's only a mexican strat but I'm sure that sound is in there somewhere, just gotta find it.
> 
> So on that note what channel are you using, high or low input etc?
> Anyone feel free to chime in, I've not owned a plexi amp before.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards, Will.



I use Strats with my YJM, I pretty much dime out the treble (3/4 minimum) on the front, from there adjust tone controls on the strat. Always plug into high, patch lead from channel 2 high to channel 1 low (channel 1 dimed and channel 2 12oclock).
BTW I think this is the Ultimate Marshall


----------



## indeedido

Marival said:


> Also, KT88 demo is coming up when I get the other YJM heads. I think I'll keep one completely stock EL34. The other two will get KT88's and KT66's. I was thinking about 6L6's too, but I decided against those since they're not really related to the Marshall sound.



I would very much be interested in you demoing KT88 vs EL34.


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> I would very much be interested in you demoing KT88 vs EL34.



Yeah i'm interested in peoples findings with different valves too!


----------



## Marival

Supposedly you can even go as far as putting one EL34, one KT88, one 6L6 and one KT66 in there. (Or any other ridiculous combination of four tubes)

This is not recommended by any means, but I must say I am curious about the crazy sound it will produce.

I am curious about the following though; 

The 50W mode simply removes two valves, correct? Now let's say you were able to find two different valves that would go well together when mixed up like this, you would end up with more tonal variation in the sense that you could still run it at the 100W mode and have all four valves operational, but you could kick in the 50W mode to have a completely different sound purely based on two of the same valves. 

Doesn't really sound practical, but it might be fun to experiment with. It kind've reminds me of the Mesa Road King where you can simply select which valves you want to run.


----------



## John 14:6

Chris George using a YJM100 here to do a pretty nice take on the Jeff Beck version of "Cause We've Ended as Lovers." Chris puts his own spin on my all time favorite Jeff Beck song. I Remember when my guitar teacher played this for me for the first time when I was 18. Jeff Beck became my favorite player right there and that has never changed. I love Yngwie, Lynch, Lincoln Brewster, Uli Roth, Gary and Vinnie Moore and a zillion other guys. Some days I am convinced Lincoln Brewster is the best player on the planet because he is just sooooooo good at so many styles, but no one will ever beat Jeff Beck. As Eric Clapton one said "there is just something cool and mean about Beck that beats everyone else."

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVLcMlxXGY8"]Marshall YJM100 50th Anniversary UK Demo 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

Marival said:


> Supposedly you can even go as far as putting one EL34, one KT88, one 6L6 and one KT66 in there. (Or any other ridiculous combination of four tubes)
> 
> This is not recommended by any means, but I must say I am curious about the crazy sound it will produce.
> 
> I am curious about the following though;
> 
> The 50W mode simply removes two valves, correct? Now let's say you were able to find two different valves that would go well together when mixed up like this, you would end up with more tonal variation in the sense that you could still run it at the 100W mode and have all four valves operational, but you could kick in the 50W mode to have a completely different sound purely based on two of the same valves.
> 
> Doesn't really sound practical, but it might be fun to experiment with. It kind've reminds me of the Mesa Road King where you can simply select which valves you want to run.


 I have had the same thought about mixing EL34's, but right now I don't want to change ANYTHING......at least for the moment. My YJM100 is just how I want it, but I will probably play around with more tubes sooner or later.


----------



## Mat_P

Ok, first time today that I really run the YJM with the EPA full up.
Well, I was shocked how much gain the thing produces.
With the EPA at 50% or below and Volume I at about 3 you are still in clean area whereas with the EPA on 100% you get a really saturated and overdriven riffing sound, well almost good enough for fat leads. Some said earlier that the EPA costs overdrive but now I know what they mean, DOH!
Makes me wonder if it's not better to run that beast with an external attenuator? Thoughts?


----------



## Holme

Mat_P said:


> Ok, first time today that I really run the YJM with the EPA full up.
> Well, I was shocked how much gain the thing produces.
> With the EPA at 50% or below and Volume I at about 3 you are still in clean area whereas with the EPA on 100% you get a really saturated and overdriven riffing sound, well almost good enough for fat leads. Some said earlier that the EPA costs overdrive but now I know what they mean, DOH!
> Makes me wonder if it's not better to run that beast with an external attenuator? Thoughts?



You can run it with an attenuator BUT you'll be cooking up valves quicker!
If you want more gain just add some boost!


Edit:Not sure on how you're running it but i have Vol1 Max & Vol2 3/4 then just adjust the EPA for the volume which i find a very nice AC/DC crunch at living room levels unboosted EPA at around 10 0 clock.


----------



## ufguy73

Mat_P said:


> Ok, first time today that I really run the YJM with the EPA full up.
> Well, I was shocked how much gain the thing produces.
> With the EPA at 50% or below and Volume I at about 3 you are still in clean area whereas with the EPA on 100% you get a really saturated and overdriven riffing sound, well almost good enough for fat leads. Some said earlier that the EPA costs overdrive but now I know what they mean, DOH!
> Makes me wonder if it's not better to run that beast with an external attenuator? Thoughts?



my results exactly - when i was trying out the YJM i did the following:

- cranked it without using anything (man, did the walls shake!)

- cranked it at various levels of EPA engagements (sounded great, but it did lose some overdrive - still quite useable, however, and TBH you would not have necessarily noticed if you had not done the above)

- cranked it using a quality attenuator - WOW! identical levels of gain without using anything and no sizzle or artifacts or other issues i had experienced using lower quality attenuation

because of the final result, i ended up returning the YJM because the EPA was one of the major selling points to me - i ended up getting a 100JH full stack (talk about blissful overkill) and still love that beast!

BUT, i am thinking about pulling the trigger on the YJM again - as the idea of having built in reverb and fx loop in a package that gives a more aggressive marshall tone than my 100jh is appealing right now...sometimes, the pcb/build quality nags at me but maybe i should just give up the ghost on that one...

if i had a humbucker guitar in the stable right now (i am currently between Gibsons) i probably would have already caved to rock out! With my strats, its easier to be happy with the 100jh


----------



## Mat_P

Holme said:


> You can run it with an attenuator BUT you'll be cooking up valves quicker!
> If you want more gain just add some boost!
> 
> 
> Edit:Not sure on how you're running it but i have Vol1 Max & Vol2 3/4 then just adjust the EPA for the volume which i find a very nice AC/DC crunch at living room levels unboosted EPA at around 10 0 clock.


 
That's how I usually run it, too. But you know, I was so so shocked because you don't need no stinking booster at all with the EPA on 100%



ufguy73 said:


> my results exactly - when i was trying out the YJM i did the following:
> 
> - cranked it without using anything (man, did the walls shake!)
> 
> - cranked it at various levels of EPA engagements (sounded great, but it did lose some overdrive - still quite useable, however, and TBH you would not have necessarily noticed if you had not done the above)
> 
> - cranked it using a quality attenuator - WOW! identical levels of gain without using anything and no sizzle or artifacts or other issues i had experienced using lower quality attenuation
> 
> because of the final result, i ended up returning the YJM because the EPA was one of the major selling points to me - i ended up getting a 100JH full stack (talk about blissful overkill) and still love that beast!
> 
> BUT, i am thinking about pulling the trigger on the YJM again - as the idea of having built in reverb and fx loop in a package that gives a more aggressive marshall tone than my 100jh is appealing right now...sometimes, the pcb/build quality nags at me but maybe i should just give up the ghost on that one...
> 
> if i had a humbucker guitar in the stable right now (i am currently between Gibsons) i probably would have already caved to rock out! With my strats, its easier to be happy with the 100jh


 
Thanks ufguy!
What do you think would be a good attenuator?
I have an old Marshall SE100 laying around but it sucks big time at any setting with more than -6db power reduction and that's just not enough to tame the beast.


----------



## Holme

Mat_P said:


> That's how I usually run it, too. But you know, I was so so shocked because you don't need no stinking booster at all with the EPA on 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ufguy!
> What do you think would be a good attenuator?
> I still have an old Marshall SE100 laying around but it sucks big time at any setting with more than -6db power reduction and that's not enough to tame the beast.



Yeah my Dad was round the other weekend & he was like "Turn it on full while shes out LOL!" & i was telling him i can't on 100watt mode or i'll blow my speakers!
In the end i turned the EPA completey OFF & jumped both channels on 3 with my SG (this is in my living room by the way) & nearly took his false teeth out!
I knew it was going to be loud,i didn't expect to FEEL how loud it was on 3 though!
As far as attenuators go i've used a THD Hotplate before & thought it was pretty good,but its the only one i've had!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holme said:


> Yeah my Dad was round the other weekend & he was like "Turn it on full while shes out LOL!" & i was telling him i can't on 100watt mode or i'll blow my speakers!
> In the end i turned the EPA completey OFF & jumped both channels on 3 with my SG (this is in my living room by the way) & nearly took his false teeth out!
> I knew it was going to be loud,i didn't expect to FEEL how loud it was on 3 though!
> As far as attenuators go i've used a THD Hotplate before & thought it was pretty good,but its the only one i've had!



This ^ post is where I reflect back to when you referred to my systems as "a cute little stack" 
or something equally as degrading and humiliating 


Silently I plan my revenge


----------



## ufguy73

Mat_P said:


> Thanks ufguy!
> What do you think would be a good attenuator?
> I have an old Marshall SE100 laying around but it sucks big time at any setting with more than -6db power reduction and that's just not enough to tame the beast.



ive had really good success with an Alex Attenuator, which is what i use now. works great with my 100jh and my '57 twin reissue - and, as i said, i tested it with the YJM and also had good results for my feeble ears.

i also have heard really good things about the Aracom, which i'd like to try sometime.


----------



## John 14:6

Mat_P said:


> That's how I usually run it, too. But you know, I was so so shocked because you don't need no stinking booster at all with the EPA on 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ufguy!
> What do you think would be a good attenuator?
> I have an old Marshall SE100 laying around but it sucks big time at any setting with more than -6db power reduction and that's just not enough to tame the beast.


 If money is not a big deal then a Faustine Phantom is about the best one out there. I think they cost around $900 and there is a 6 month wait on build time after you place your order. The Rivera Rockcrusher is $499 new and it is outstanding, along with properly tracking impedence amazingly well. The Rockcrusher won't hurt your amp. You would be taking chances with a THD Hot Plate. I have owned the Rivera and THD before and the Rivera is well worth the extra money. You can check out clips of all of these on Youtube.


----------



## ufguy73

John 14:6 said:


> If money is not a big deal then a Faustine Phantom is about the best one out there. I think they cost around $900 and there is a 6 month wait on build time after you place your order. The Rivera Rockcrusher is $499 new and it is outstanding, along with properly tracking impedence amazingly well. The Rockcrusher won't hurt your amp. You would be taking chances with a THD Hot Plate. I have owned the Rivera and THD before and the Rivera is well worth the extra money. You can check out clips of all of these on Youtube.



though i have also heard the Faustine is a top-of-the-line unit, i would not touch that with a 15 foot pole, based on some of the order/delivery they have had...

some of the threads on TGP that detail some of these issues make for a good week's worth of reading in themselves!


----------



## John 14:6

More cool YJM100 videos.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bORy-aqiZ9k&feature=related]Marshall YJM Head - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUmA5K34wIk&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLiKc6iw1qK2VYR9Rg3NjGOQ]Claudio Perini: Marshall YJM100 Demo!!! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkhShduQhcc&feature=related]Marshall YJM 100 Head Building and testing of features - Yngwie J. Malmsteen signature model - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Thiez

If i haven't had the plans to build an ultimate plexi myself i definitly would have bought this amp! Sounds briljant


----------



## Holme

Here's a nosey of the YJM's innards if anyones interested!
(cos i sure as f@@k won't be fiddling around in there!)


----------



## mAx___

Anybody tried to dial in Ritchie Blackmore's tone from Deep Purple's MKII days on the YJM100 yet? Fireball, Made in Japan, that kind of thing? He was using a modified Major of course but I'm curious to know how close this amp can get to that sound.


----------



## John 14:6

mAx___ said:


> Anybody tried to dial in Ritchie Blackmore's tone from Deep Purple's MKII days on the YJM100 yet? Fireball, Made in Japan, that kind of thing? He was using a modified Major of course but I'm curious to know how close this amp can get to that sound.


 The guy who made this video had some others that had some Blackmore stuff through the YJM100. Check them out on Youtube. What the YJM100 don't have, I don't need.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOPw9O8v6uY]Yngwie Strat/ Marshall YJM-100 (Olympus LS-20M test) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Australian

I'm still waiting for Yngwie to do a demo of this amp. Or has any seen any high quality vids of him using the YJM100 live?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

John 14:6 said:


> The guy who made this video had some others that had some Blackmore stuff through the YJM100. Check them out on Youtube. What the YJM100 don't have, I don't need.
> 
> Yngwie Strat/ Marshall YJM-100 (Olympus LS-20M test) - YouTube



Heh, that is actually a better demo that the ones by Chris George.
It really does sound a bit like a plexi.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## John 14:6

Blokkadeleider said:


> Heh, that is actually a better demo that the ones by Chris George.
> It really does sound a bit like a plexi.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


Yup, it does do the Plexi thing........because it is a Plexi. This thing is all Marshall Plexi even though it has a bunch of extra fun stuff hiding in back of the amp.


----------



## Holme

Australian said:


> I'm still waiting for Yngwie to do a demo of this amp. Or has any seen any high quality vids of him using the YJM100 live?



Actually I haven't Australian!
I've seen a rig rundown with it in his 'wall' & that's about it!
Apparently Yngwie's got the only 2 white tolex YJMs?
Haven't seen/heard them either!


----------



## John 14:6

Holme said:


> Actually I haven't Australian!
> I've seen a rig rundown with it in his 'wall' & that's about it!
> Apparently Yngwie's got the only 2 white tolex YJMs?
> Haven't seen/heard them either!


 I am sure that this has already been posted before......I might have even posted it before and forgot. Too bad Yngwie did not play through the YJM100 on the video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDhNu0x6QgY]Rig Rundown - Yngwie Malmsteen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

John 14:6 said:


> Yup, it does do the Plexi thing........because it is a Plexi. This thing is all Marshall Plexi even though it has a bunch of extra fun stuff hiding in back of the amp.



I know. I even tested one (unfortunately not with my own guitar) and I'm still amazed that they managed to get that close. It has a JTM'ish feel to it and it responds as it should. 
I'm not going to get one though. No funds and I already have the real thing.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*I'd still recommend it over anything else current production.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> I know. I even tested one (unfortunately not with my own guitar) and I'm still amazed that they managed to get that close. It has a JTM'ish feel to it and it responds as it should.
> I'm not going to get one though. No funds and I already have the real thing.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *I'd still recommend it over anything else current production.



Thanks Blok!
I've never been fortunate enough to own 'the real deal' so to receive comments like that from someone who has is a fantastic addition the YJM thread!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Thanks Blok!
> I've never been fortunate enough to own 'the real deal' so to receive comments like that from someone who has is a fantastic addition the YJM thread!



You know what the thing is? Does the YJM produce ghost notes? 
I could not hear them. 
When driven hard, especially in the lows, that is what produces a rumble that was never heard in the later Marshalls.
I think that is what is missing. Mine has a very slight ghosting, especially in the lows, which makes for a real sick dirty sound. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> You know what the thing is? Does the YJM produce ghost notes?
> I could not hear them.
> When driven hard, especially in the lows, that is what produces a rumble that was never heard in the later Marshalls.
> I think that is what is missing. Mine has a very slight ghosting, especially in the lows, which makes for a real sick dirty sound.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Afraid to say haven't noticed ghosting notes?
Dirty yes!
But no ghosting?


----------



## John 14:6

I have the week off from playing at church next week along with having a *Marshall YJM100* and a couple YJM Strats. If the guy in this video can learn this song note for note then I can too. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vISJTT9nfak&feature=related]Lincoln Brewster Give Him Praise "With Solo" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ufguy73

Blokkadeleider said:


> You know what the thing is? Does the YJM produce ghost notes?
> I could not hear them.
> When driven hard, especially in the lows, that is what produces a rumble that was never heard in the later Marshalls.
> I think that is what is missing. Mine has a very slight ghosting, especially in the lows, which makes for a real sick dirty sound.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



actually, when i used to have my yjm, i did detect that some. it was not nearly as prevalent as my 100jh but i think that would be historically true also - ie 45/100 circuit vs a latter jmp-type metalface.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

ufguy73 said:


> actually, when i used to have my yjm, i did detect that some. it was not nearly as prevalent as my 100jh but i think that would be historically true also - ie 45/100 circuit vs a latter jmp-type metalface.



Ah, the 45/100. That must be the real ultimate plexi.
Unfortunately I never had the opportunity of plugging into one and doing a direct comparison. I never saw one in the wild in fact.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## ufguy73

so many different flavors of 'plexi' though....to some, the 45/100 isnt what they think of when they think marshall (a little more soft, bluesy, basically a fenderish type amp)...some think plexi they are really thinking 1959 lead spec...


personally, i LOVE both and all in between....it really is shocking how all these different types of circuits have these similarities but they can be soooooooo different.


----------



## John 14:6

I just used my YJM100 again for both services/sets at church today and I continue to be blown away by the tone and how well thought out and usable the footswitchable features are. I am still blown away that the *perfect* CRUNCH sound is actually coming out of my amp. The same with the lead tone. Thanks again Marshall and Santiago for the YJM100.


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> I just used my YJM100 again for both services/sets at church today and I continue to be blown away by the tone and how well thought out and usable the footswitchable features are. I am still blown away that the *perfect* CRUNCH sound is actually coming out of my amp. The same with the lead tone. Thanks again Marshall and Santiago for the YJM100.



Well if the crunch is good enough for God!






then its good enough for me!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

John 14:6 said:


> I am sure that this has already been posted before......I might have even posted it before and forgot. Too bad Yngwie did not play through the YJM100 on the video.
> 
> Rig Rundown - Yngwie Malmsteen - YouTube



That Yngwie youtube post from Premier Guitar dot com AGAIN shows what an entertaining and nice guy he "seems" to be...
Granted I don't know the guy but he's a gentlemen and is very informative 

Pretty simple set-up he has also (other than the 12 YJM's) and did he say he uses 8-48's on his guitars wow that's LIGHT


----------



## Söulcaster

Quasar-Kid said:


> That Yngwie youtube post from Premier Guitar dot com AGAIN shows what an entertaining and nice guy he "seems" to be...
> Granted I don't know the guy but he's a gentlemen and is very informative
> 
> Pretty simple set-up he has also (other than the 12 YJM's) and did he say he uses 8-48's on his guitars wow that's LIGHT



He is a gentleman now. Not so much a long time ago.


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> He is a gentleman now. Not so much a long time ago.



The discovery of doughnuts has lead him to discover his inner peace!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> The discovery of doughnuts has lead him to discover his inner peace!



I think you're right...


----------



## Holme

Soul! Where did our hippo's go!?


----------



## indeedido

I continue to tweak my eq and the booster levels and just love this amp more and more. I knew when I demoed it I liked it but had no idea it would be this flexible and have so many tones. My 1959slp reissue I sold recently was set it and forget it, one good tone for me. This one is so expressive. Best purchase I think I have ever made.


----------



## John 14:6

indeedido said:


> I continue to tweak my eq and the booster levels and just love this amp more and more. I knew when I demoed it I liked it but had no idea it would be this flexible and have so many tones. My 1959slp reissue I sold recently was set it and forget it, one good tone for me. This one is so expressive. Best purchase I think I have ever made.


 I feel the same way. I love the amp more and more the more time I spend playing through it. I have only had the amp about 3 weeks and I have been really busy at work lately. I am blessed to have a job that allows me to afford a YJM100 in the first place, but I have not had a lot of time to play other than weekends, practice at church on Thursdays and some week nights here and there after work. Each time I get a chance to play I am even more impressed with the YJM100. It will not hide the warts in your playing, but it will teach you where you need to clean things up. This amp puts out whatever you put into it. If your playing is tight this amp will make you sound like the real deal player. According to my wife the sound at church has been so much fuller the last couple of weeks. I know that my YJM100 is making a lot of difference. Just crunching on some open E's and A's is soooooooooo fat and thick in the mix and the lead tone just sings.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'm itching to try one. Whats that power scaling thing its got? Does the amp sound awesome at all volumes as a result, kind of like a master volume amp?

I just watched the demo on the marshall site and it looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## John 14:6

pedecamp said:


> I'm itching to try one. Whats that power scaling thing its got? Does the amp sound awesome at all volumes as a result, kind of like a master volume amp?


 Power scaling changes the wattage from 100 watts down to 1/2 a watt. The amp is still a non master volume amp. You will have less power tube distortion at lower wattage settings and therefore less gain at lower volumes. The YJM100 still sounds good at lower volume settings, but really shines once you turn it up some. Start pushing the amp at 10 or 15 watts and you will have a hard time getting the smile off your face.


----------



## Wendigo

Getting Mine on tuesday! can't wait...


----------



## Holme

Wendigo said:


> Getting Mine on tuesday! can't wait...



Nice one!


----------



## Super Marshall

Holme said:


> Nice one!



Very Nice indeed Sir!!


----------



## John 14:6

I just got done playing my YJM100 in the 100 watt mode using my DiMarzio loaded SoCal Charvel, and that is closest I have EVER got to nailing some authentic George Lynch in his Dokken days tone. I was also using my DOD YJM308 (modded to Grey 250 specs) overdrive, with the level cranked and the gain set on zero for a little extra juice most of the time. I would probably end up dumping the DOD pedal if I was playing a little louder. The YJM100 is a completely mind blowing *Marshall* amp. This is the Marshall that will make your other amps thick with dust in no time.


----------



## Holme

Nice one John!

I'm REALLY beginning to want a strat after hearing some of the clips you've been putting up!
All the guitars I have are humbuckers (well the 2 ibanez have a single coil in the middle,but I've lowered them as I kept hitting them with the plectrum!) but after getting the YJM & 1960ax at Christmas plus an SG Standard not long ago I have a feeling it'll be quite a while till I can pull any mind tricks on the missus again!
I lay in wait.......!


----------



## John 14:6

Holme said:


> Nice one John!
> 
> I'm REALLY beginning to want a strat after hearing some of the clips you've been putting up!
> All the guitars I have are humbuckers (well the 2 ibanez have a single coil in the middle,but I've lowered them as I kept hitting them with the plectrum!) but after getting the YJM & 1960ax at Christmas plus an SG Standard not long ago I have a feeling it'll be quite a while till I can pull any mind tricks on the missus again!
> I lay in wait.......!



Some songs just *need* a Strat.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8sVAY2TlYo]Yngwie Malmsteen - I Am a Viking - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tIpQZNzG3E&list=FLiKc6iw1qK2VYR9Rg3NjGOQ&index=364&feature=plpp_video]Yngwie Malmsteen - Crown of Thorns - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXbDOU30fyg&feature=related]Scorpions - Sails of Charon (1977) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyx03co5Bv8]Doug Aldrich - Midnight Sun - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d6q3caSO0A]Deep Purple - Son Of Alerik - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holme said:


> Nice one John!
> 
> I'm REALLY beginning to want a strat after hearing some of the clips you've been putting up!
> All the guitars I have are humbuckers (well the 2 ibanez have a single coil in the middle,but I've lowered them as I kept hitting them with the plectrum!) but after getting the YJM & 1960ax at Christmas plus an SG Standard not long ago I have a feeling it'll be quite a while till I can pull any mind tricks on the missus again!
> I lay in wait.......!



Get you a used MiM Strat and some better pickups


----------



## Holme

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Get you a used MiM Strat and some better pickups



Thats not a bad idea Jazz!
I don't really know a great deal about Strats to be honest so when/if the time comes i'll be asking some questions!
I'd like white with a large headstock!
I have seen a Richie Blackmore sig. strat that matched that description,but it was nearly £1000 & only came with a gig bag!
For that price i'd at least expect a hardcase!


----------



## John 14:6

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Get you a used MiM Strat and some better pickups


 The MiM Strats and new pick ups would work well, but I have played some of the original Fender Squiers which I have heard were actually hand made in Japan, and they were really sweet playing and sounding guitars.

1980s Fender Squier Squire II 2 Stratocaster Korean Made candyapplered SUPERNICE | eBay


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> The MiM Strats and new pick ups would work well, but I have played some of the original Fender Squiers which I have heard were actually hand made in Japan, and they were really sweet playing and sounding guitars.
> 
> 1980s Fender Squier Squire II 2 Stratocaster Korean Made candyapplered SUPERNICE | eBay



Thanks John! 

Looks like i'm going to have to do some strat studying! 

I would definitely like a white Richie Blackmore looking one with a big headstock if possible!

I'll keep an eye out on the bay too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

+1 to the Squier Japan stuff. I'd also suggest Tokai and other brands, the the Squiers probably can be found cheaper. 

And if you want some Richie tones, just get you a couple of Duncan Quarter-pounders and throw away the middle pickup. 


EDIT: Careful with the earlier Squier's, though. I think only certain ones are Japanese, while the Squier II's are Korean. I BELIEVE the Japanese ones are the SQ and JV squiers, and they usually sell as much as used USA Strats.


----------



## Holme

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> +1 to the Squier Japan stuff. I'd also suggest Tokai and other brands, the the Squiers probably can be found cheaper.
> 
> And if you want some Richie tones, just get you a couple of Duncan Quarter-pounders and throw away the middle pickup.



Duncan 1/4 pounders!!!
Never heard of those before!
Can i get a Big Mac for the middle?


----------



## Holme

Right guys i've gotta go to work! 
Catch up with you in a bit!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holme said:


> Duncan 1/4 pounders!!!
> Never heard of those before!
> Can i get a Big Mac for the middle?



You were just looking at the Richie strats, yet you say you never heard of them? 

Quarter Pound Flat™ SSL-4 - Seymour Duncan High Output


----------



## Holme

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You were just looking at the Richie strats, yet you say you never heard of them?
> 
> Quarter Pound Flat™ SSL-4 - Seymour Duncan High Output



Sorry mate I wasn't taking the piss!
All my guitars are stock barring my Epiphone Zakk Wylde which I had 81 & 85 actives put in so I'm not really clued up on them!
Yeah the main things that stuck in my head with the Blackmore is all the frets are scalloped,middle pick up is dead & it comes with a gig bag!
Right must scoot or I'll be late!


----------



## Marival

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> +1 to the Squier Japan stuff. I'd also suggest Tokai and other brands, the the Squiers probably can be found cheaper.
> 
> And if you want some Richie tones, just get you a couple of Duncan Quarter-pounders and throw away the middle pickup.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Careful with the earlier Squier's, though. I think only certain ones are Japanese, while the Squier II's are Korean. I BELIEVE the Japanese ones are the SQ and JV squiers, and they usually sell as much as used USA Strats.



I'd much rather have seen some Lace goodness in the Blackmore strat. The QP's are by no means bad.. but meh.. I don't really associate them with the ''Blackmore tone''.


----------



## Mat_P

Carefull with the quater pounders, I'd say.
If you're planning to go for the later Ritchie Blackmore, sure, use them, but you won't get the legendary Deep Purple Mk II/Mk III tone nor would you get Hendrix tone, and no Yngwie tone either.
Think of it and look at what you have in your inventory. Do you really need another fat output guitar or wouldn't it make more sense to get a bone stock Strat to explore into great open crunch territory?
Just food for thought and to add to the confusion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, listen to them. I don't know much about his pickups. I only know his amps and effects and such.


----------



## Holme

Well I'm at work & machines still bust so that's me iPhone bashing!
Anyways ALL my guitars are humbuckers (Gibson LP & SG Standards,Ibanez Jem FP & RG 550 Anniversaries & Ep ZW with actives) so I guess it would make more sense to just get a standard Fender in white so I've at least got some coils?
It'll be bloody ages before I can mind trick the missus again anyways!
Still it'll give me plenty of time to nosey!


----------



## Mat_P

Let the RG go and get a standard Strat instead. The YJM loves single coils as much as humbuckers and the missus won't even notice.


----------



## Holme

Mat_P said:


> Let the RG go and get a standard Strat instead. The YJM loves single coils as much as humbuckers and the missus won't even notice.



I like your thinking Mat P!
My RG's dayglo red though so she might get suspicious when it suddenly turns white!


----------



## Mat_P

Na, it just faded.


----------



## Holme




----------



## Viking62

Will55555 said:


> 1/ Best tone I've ever heard pretty much.
> 
> 2/ Built in attenuation. (This clinched the deal!)
> 
> 3/ Plexis are the sexiest looking amps too.
> 
> 4/ You can sound like Yngwie albeit a lot slower in my case, and I know he don't like people copying his style so that makes it even better that he will be angry with me. Hahaha!
> 
> 5/ Noisegate, boost, reverb, self biasing and valve fault indicators are all great too (Added bonus)
> 
> 5/ And if all that is not enough did I mention the Tone?
> 
> I'll be paying for this one for a while but it's worth every cent to me!
> 
> I have always admired Malmsteens great tone and while that's not the reason I bought the amp it's pretty sweet that you can get there with the amp.
> 
> Since I got this amp I'm going back in time from my usual favourite stuff from the late 80's and 90's to the late 60's and 70's instead.
> 
> It's a holiday to more distant musical shores and it's inspiring me to play more often. I cannot complain about anything with this amp. Happy out!



Agreed...
I didnt get mine specifically for the Yngwie thing either, I'm more into a Trower/Kossoff thing.
But its just such a great amp, frankly I dont know why Marshall didnt come up with thing years ago.
Aesthetically, it just sooo Awesome with the Classic Plexi look and yet is so versatile.
I've got a 1959 SLP that I run with a Fulltone OCD pedal and a JCM800 which are both really good amps too. But yeah the YJM is totally awesome, still coming to grips with it and the only negative I could say would be a slight fuzzyness with the distortion boost at lower volumes..? compared say to the classic 'crunch' of the JCM800 but hey I've not had the YJM that long and still coming tp grips with it.

Cheers "Rock On"


----------



## Holme

Glad you're enjoying Viking!


----------



## Viking62

indeedido said:


>



Doggie box, I trust the amp was ok?


----------



## Viking62

Some Pics of the Beast


----------



## Holme

Awesome set up Viking!
I'm liking the 1960ax AND bx full stack!


----------



## Viking62

John 14:6 said:


> The guy who made this video had some others that had some Blackmore stuff through the YJM100. Check them out on Youtube. What the YJM100 don't have, I don't need.
> 
> Yngwie Strat/ Marshall YJM-100 (Olympus LS-20M test) - YouTube



Yep!
Got a lovely "No No No" tone out of the YJM yesterday..!


----------



## Stratslinger

how about £250 for this . . . a little bit RB - I love mine and it is ridiculously good quality for the money - plays and sounds superb throught the YJM (i've copied and pasted a little review I did at the end too)


















































Today's financial constraints have meant my backup guitar is no longer a top end instrument, but a budget friendly guitar that can save my skin should my main guitar fail me.
Over the years I have waved goodbye to a JP6, 7vwh Jem, YJM Strat x 2, AVRI Jazzmaster, Gary Moore Les Paul, Telecaster Plus, GMW custom RR Vee (x2), Byrd Avianti, Rickenbacker, Peavey Wolfgang archtop, Roadworn tele, strat plus, Jackson custom shop Soloist, Gibson L6S, Gibson SG 61RI, Charvel and I'm sure there are a few more that i've forgotten - i'm listing these so you can see that this is the cheapest guitar i've ever bought and I can compare it to some pretty decent guitars. I am gigging with a Les Paul Junior as my main guitar using a Marshall YJM, wah and delay playing originals and covers (indie rock - check out my link http://www.facebook.com/albinocrow).
Firstly, the price at £249 is in serious budget territory and whilst I was tempted to save some more pennies to get a second hand classic player or classic 70, I thought why not give it a go??
The look of the guitar is clearly a big nod to Ritchie Blackmore and the fit and finish of mine is really nice - surprisingly nice. Well cut nut, nicely finished fret ends and an action that was lower than I would normally have it set up myself.
The trem was locked to the body and needed the intonation adjusting (even before I changed the strings that were not nice at all). I've set mine with a semitone of uplift on the low e and after putting graphite in the nut and on the saddles etc, it stays in tune absolutely great - far too often people blame poor quality components for tuning issues, but a decent set up, proper stringing & stretching (the tuning pegs on this incidently are the vintage ones which are my favourites and easily solid enough) and a little graphite can go a long way to alleviating any problems.
The body is basswood and very light, and overall the acoustic properties are nice - nothing wow, but it is musical and as an instrument totally playable and enjoyable to play at that.
The rosewood on the fretboard is thin (not an issue unless scalloping is planned, which it isnt) frets medium jumbo and pickups duncan designed sc 101.
The sounds are again really nice and no extra noise than would be expected from normal single coils. The pickups do lack a little warmth, but nothing that can't be remedied with a little play on the amps eq - some may complain, but for the money and to the listener, these pickups hold up in a live band with the guitar being the main instrument. The inbetween positions are very good with loads of quack!
Overall, I am absolutely made up with the quality of guitar that can be bought for £250 - this is a lovely looking guitar that plays well and sounds good. It's not in the same league as other guitars I have owned, but I really love it. I know lots of people start upgrading, but I see no need - it all works great and it just begs to be picked up and played


----------



## Holme

Looks just like i would like,even down to the big head! & its a damn sight cheaper than a Fender American Standard (£875 i've seen on line Olympic White with hard case!)


----------



## Stratslinger

its seriously good vfm - if you dont fancy it in the yellow, you can get the same spec in vintage blonde (its more like olympic white) for £210. If you are anywhere near chester, you are welcome to come and check mine out (through a YJM of course )


----------



## Papus

Mat_P said:


> Carefull with the quater pounders, I'd say.
> If you're planning to go for the later Ritchie Blackmore, sure, use them, but you won't get the legendary Deep Purple Mk II/Mk III tone nor would you get Hendrix tone, and no Yngwie tone either.
> Think of it and look at what you have in your inventory. Do you really need another fat output guitar or wouldn't it make more sense to get a bone stock Strat to explore into great open crunch territory?
> Just food for thought and to add to the confusion.



+1,000,000,000

Blackmore only used Quarter Pounders from roughly 1979 to 1985.
Also, more importantly he had a dummy coil in the mid position which does affect the tone - badly if you ask me.
His tone during this period was a kind of hybrid in-between single coil and humbucker - probably his worst tone, sadly.
He pissed around with hotrails and other hum-canceling pickups until settling on Lace Gold in 1992 and has used them ever since.

For classic 1970's Blackmore you want Fender Custom Shop 69's, a YJM and a Rangemaster treble booster.
For 1990's and beyond you need Lace Gold and the Engl Blackmore signature head.
The Blackmore signature strat is only good for the scalloped neck.
Ditch the electronics and install standard strat wiring with Lace Gold or Fender 69's - but don't wire the middle pickup, instead just wire bridge & neck Les Paul style.
Or get the Yngwie strat and replace the pickups.


----------



## Holme

Stratslinger said:


> its seriously good vfm - if you dont fancy it in the yellow, you can get the same spec in arctic white for £200. If you are anywhere near chester, you are welcome to come and check mine out (through a YJM of course )



Cheers Mate!

I'm in Leeds so maybe not,although thanks for the offer! 
It is a cool looking thing,as i say it'll probably be near Christmas before i get anything new anyways,after what i've had so far this year the missus would probably cut my nuts off!
I shall bide my time & cast the Jedi Mind Trick when the time is right!


----------



## Stratslinger

Holme said:


> Cheers Mate!
> 
> I'm in Leeds so maybe not,although thanks for the offer!
> It is a cool looking thing,as i say it'll probably be near Christmas before i get anything new anyways,after what i've had so far this year the missus would probably cut my nuts off!
> I shall bide my time & cast the Jedi Mind Trick when the time is right!


 
No worries mate. I reckon by Christmas the kids will start trading them in and you could pick one up on ebay for about £100-£150 - I'm intrigued as to whether this will happen and so have a search saved to check.

Always good to have the Jedi Mind Trick up the sleeve


----------



## Holme

Papus said:


> +1,000,000,000
> 
> Blackmore only used Quarter Pounders from roughly 1979 to 1985.
> Also, more importantly he had a dummy coil in the mid position which does affect the tone - badly if you ask me.
> His tone during this period was a kind of hybrid in-between single coil and humbucker - probably his worst tone, sadly.
> He pissed around with hotrails and other hum-canceling pickups until settling on Lace Gold in 1992 and has used them ever since.
> 
> For classic 1970's Blackmore you want Fender Custom Shop 69's, a YJM and a Rangemaster treble booster.
> For 1990's and beyond you need Lace Gold and the Engl Blackmore signature head.
> The Blackmore signature strat is only good for the scalloped neck.
> Ditch the electronics and install standard strat wiring with Lace Gold or Fender 69's - but don't wire the middle pickup, instead just wire bridge & neck Les Paul style.
> Or get the Yngwie strat and replace the pickups.




Thanks Papus!

Sorry i'm a complete strat nugget!
If i was to do a splendid 'mind trick!' on her indoors!
Would this be a good 'happy medium' for say Rainbow,Deep Purple & Hendrix type sounds?

Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2008), Olympic White


----------



## Stratslinger

if you're spending that sort of money, you can get a Fender USA YJM - one on the bay at the mo for the same money


----------



## Holme

Stratslinger said:


> if you're spending that sort of money, you can get a Fender USA YJM - one on the bay at the mo for the same money



Depends on how good the mind trick is!


----------



## Marival

Papus said:


> +1,000,000,000
> 
> Blackmore only used Quarter Pounders from roughly 1979 to 1985.
> Also, more importantly he had a dummy coil in the mid position which does affect the tone - badly if you ask me.
> His tone during this period was a kind of hybrid in-between single coil and humbucker - probably his worst tone, sadly.
> He pissed around with hotrails and other hum-canceling pickups until settling on Lace Gold in 1992 and has used them ever since.
> 
> For classic 1970's Blackmore you want Fender Custom Shop 69's, a YJM and a Rangemaster treble booster.
> For 1990's and beyond you need Lace Gold and the Engl Blackmore signature head.
> The Blackmore signature strat is only good for the scalloped neck.
> Ditch the electronics and install standard strat wiring with Lace Gold or Fender 69's - but don't wire the middle pickup, instead just wire bridge & neck Les Paul style.
> Or get the Yngwie strat and replace the pickups.



I was under the impression that he used a Hornby Skewes treble booster.

Regardless, if anyone's looking for an awesome treble booster they should definetly check this out:

aNaLoG.MaN Vintage Guitar Effects


----------



## indeedido

Viking62 said:


> Doggie box, I trust the amp was ok?



Amp is perfect! No issues whatsoever.


----------



## indeedido

Did some experimenting over the weekend. I've got a DOD YJM308 I bought cheap a few years ago when they got blown out for $15. Thought I'd try it. Never used it and it's been in the closet. I pulled it out to compare the onboard boost with the DOD, and honestly they sound identical. I was doing the a/b thing rocking on my heels and switching them in and out at the same time. I was suprised they actually did sound the same. 

Also for low volume playing it gets thin, so I pulled out my Boss made in Japan GE-7 eq and slightly boosted only the bass frequencies leaving the others flat and it really filled out the sound and left the original tone in place. Don't need it when raising the volume but with the EPA down low at bedroom levels it made a huge improvement.


----------



## Marival

indeedido said:


> Did some experimenting over the weekend. I've got a DOD YJM308 I bought cheap a few years ago when they got blown out for $15. Thought I'd try it. Never used it and it's been in the closet. I pulled it out to compare the onboard boost with the DOD, and honestly they sound identical. I was doing the a/b thing rocking on my heels and switching them in and out at the same time. I was suprised they actually did sound the same.
> 
> Also for low volume playing it gets thin, so I pulled out my Boss made in Japan GE-7 eq and slightly boosted only the bass frequencies leaving the others flat and it really filled out the sound and left the original tone in place. Don't need it when raising the volume but with the EPA down low at bedroom levels it made a huge improvement.



Very different results on my end. To me, the stock 308 pedal sounds different from the built-in booster. More characteristic, less sterile. Also, I think the built-in boost has more gain on tap. 

Alternatively I also own a 308 modded to grey 250 specs and a 250 clone that I made myself. I definetly prefer either one of my grey clone pedals for driving the amp with the knobs both on 10. I use the built in boost as a solo boost.


----------



## John 14:6

Stratslinger said:


> its seriously good vfm - if you dont fancy it in the yellow, you can get the same spec in vintage blonde (its more like olympic white) for £210. If you are anywhere near chester, you are welcome to come and check mine out (through a YJM of course )


 Here is another great Squier deal. This one was made in the 80's in Japan. I believe the made in Japan Squiers were hand made. They are basically a hand made vintage guitar for *cheap*.

MIJ Fender Squier Stratocaster Fuji Gen "E" Serial ca.1980's | eBay


----------



## Holme

I don't know wether I'm going to get a Squire or just go 'f@@k it' & just get a Fender American Standard nearer Christmas........
Or just get laughed at by the missus for my cheek & get an Asda special wrapped round my head!


----------



## indeedido

For my strat needs, I bought a Fender 60s Reverse Headstock Special in olympic white. It combines all the good features like reverse headstock, '68 Reverse Wound style pickups. The reverse headstock not only looks killer, but it definitely gives the guitar a whole different tone than the regular right handed headstock sounds. Since the 6th bass string now has to travel several inches further to the tuning peg, it gives it more of a baritone bass tone to that and to the 5th and 4th strings. When you play those Hendrix chords you can really hear that voodoo twang ring out! 

To boot, the pickups are reverse wound as are the pole pieces to emulate Jimi's upside down Strat playing. I've read that the reverse poles makes A string a little stronger and the 2nd B string a little smoother. 

I dig the stock pickups and never changed them. Best MIM strat I've come across. I got mine new for $500 from MF a few years ago when they were blowing them out. They aren't made anymore but you can find them on ebay around $400, they're a steal. Came with a 1 ply pickguard but I changed it out for a w/b/w 3 ply.


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> For my strat needs, I bought a Fender 60s Reverse Headstock Special in olympic white. It combines all the good features like reverse headstock, '68 Reverse Wound style pickups. The reverse headstock not only looks killer, but it definitely gives the guitar a whole different tone than the regular right handed headstock sounds. Since the 6th bass string now has to travel several inches further to the tuning peg, it gives it more of a baritone bass tone to that and to the 5th and 4th strings. When you play those Hendrix chords you can really hear that voodoo twang ring out!
> 
> To boot, the pickups are reverse wound as are the pole pieces to emulate Jimi's upside down Strat playing. I've read that the reverse poles makes A string a little stronger and the 2nd B string a little smoother.
> 
> I dig the stock pickups and never changed them. Best MIM strat I've come across. I got mine new for $500 from MF a few years ago when they were blowing them out. They aren't made anymore but you can find them on ebay around $400, they're a steal.



Sounds cool Indeedido!
There's ALOT of them though isn't there? I take it-
Squire is Fenders answer to Epiphone?
What I don't quite follow is-
MIM - Made in Mexico
MIJ - Made in Japan
MIA - Made in America
These are all Fender so why is a MIM half the price of a MIA?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holme said:


> Sounds cool Indeedido!
> There's ALOT of them though isn't there? I take it-
> Squire is Fenders answer to Epiphone?
> What I don't quite follow is-
> MIM - Made in Mexico
> MIJ - Made in Japan
> MIA - Made in America
> These are all Fender so why is a MIM half the price of a MIA?



Labor and the quality of the materials. Usually with big companies, American labor will be the MOST expensive (Unless you're counting some Japanese brands and international shops that build non production, custom guitars). The cheapest is usually Indo/China, then Korea/Mexico, then Japan/USA. Usually Japanese guitars will sell as much as USA guitars on the new market, but in the used market, it's a different story. A USA guitar might retain some of it's value, while Japanese guitars are usually half the price they are new.

EDIT: Unless we're talking Squier Japan. Like I said before, those guitars are selling for as much as MIA strats.


----------



## Holme

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Labor and the quality of the materials. Usually with big companies, American labor will be the MOST expensive (Unless you're counting some Japanese brands and international shops that build non production, custom guitars). The cheapest is usually Indo/China, then Korea/Mexico, then Japan/USA. Usually Japanese guitars will sell as much as USA guitars on the new market, but in the used market, it's a different story. A USA guitar might retain some of it's value, while Japanese guitars are usually half the price they are new.



Cheers Jazz!
I just had a google nosey & as you say the wood that the MIMs where to be made from looked like lots of wood stuck together whereas the MIA's looked like one solid piece.
Necks apparently the same?
Think I'll just see what budget I have at the time,if I can afford a MIA ill get one if not I'll have a nosey at some MIM's!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Honestly, for the price used, a MiM Strat is good for your cheap Fender fix. Hell, some people prefer the MiM's to MIA's.


----------



## Holme

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, for the price used, a MiM Strat is good for your cheap Fender fix. Hell, some people prefer the MiM's to MIA's.



If that's the case I'll keep an eye out on eBay for a white one & see what pops up,if it's that cheap I'll just get her a pair of shoes or deliver some 'Steel Panther' treatment!
'Hit her in the shitter,treat her like a critter!"


----------



## DWK302

*Just Arrived! Best NAD Ever!!!!!*

It's finally here!

Well, it took a lot of research, testing, buying, returning, and a good bit of coin, especially counting all the lunches I had to buy for my buddy to use his SUV, but I think I finally found one of the best Amps I've ever heard. Got a great price on this beauty. 

Thank you everyone for responding to all my posts with my noob (to Marshall) questions. I took the pics with my iphone, but will update with new pics taken with a proper camera shortly. Here she is:

Even the box looks pretty cool.









Solid packing job.





The YJM100 bigger than I thought (much bigger than the JVM410










It came with YM booklets, a red jumper cable and a card signed by the Marshall staff that helped create the unit. 





Paired it up with a 1936 2x12 (trying to decide on replacement speakers), and a Les Paul. 





Every time I look at that LP sitting next to that Marshall, it just makes me want to play. I'll add some edits later, for now, I'm going to go play!


----------



## mAx___

Marival said:


> I was under the impression that he used a Hornby Skewes treble booster.
> 
> Regardless, if anyone's looking for an awesome treble booster they should definetly check this out:
> 
> aNaLoG.MaN Vintage Guitar Effects



Blackmore did indeed use Hornby Skewes treble boosters, not Rangemasters. Very very difficult to find anymore and if you do, be prepared to pay a lot for them. I ended up building my own clone of the Silicon-based booster he used for Machine Head. Before that, I was very happy with the BSM treble boosters, some of them made specifically for Ritchie's different eras. Highly recommended.

On a side note, I just got a fairly well priced YJM100 off eBay that I expect will arrive here in about a week or less. Finally!!! Being dreaming of this amp for way too long...


----------



## Mat_P

mAx___ said:


> Blackmore did indeed use Hornby Skewes treble boosters, not Rangemasters. Very very difficult to find anymore and if you do, be prepared to pay a lot for them. I ended up building my own clone of the Silicon-based booster he used for Machine Head. Before that, I was very happy with the BSM treble boosters, some of them made specifically for Ritchie's different eras. Highly recommended.
> 
> On a side note, I just got a fairly well priced YJM100 off eBay that I expect will arrive here in about a week or less. Finally!!! Being dreaming of this amp for way too long...


 
Oh man, can't you guys just shut up and stop mentioning gear in every sentence?
Now I'm seriously GASing for a BSM pedal.
Which one did you use? 71/73, HS Custon or RPA Major maybe?

EDIT: Interesting read on Ritchie's MkII sound:
http://www.treblebooster.net/mk2.html


----------



## Holme

Interesting read Mat!

Has he chopped the head on his guitar here or something?






Looks a bit odd!


----------



## Papus

Ah, the good old days when proper bands were musicians and fucked women and weren't faggotised poseurs.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holme said:


> Looks a bit odd!



It does look odd...

Richie actually looks like he's having a bit of fun!


----------



## Holme

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It does look odd...
> 
> Richie actually looks like he's having a bit of fun!




Here check this out Jazz they all look shit scared when he walks on stage!


Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers - YouTube!


Who's 'The Daddy!' bitches!


----------



## Holme

mAx___ said:


> On a side note, I just got a fairly well priced YJM100 off eBay that I expect will arrive here in about a week or less. Finally!!! Being dreaming of this amp for way too long...




Nice One!


----------



## mAx___

Holme said:


> Interesting read Mat!
> 
> Has he chopped the head on his guitar here or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a bit odd!



Yes, both his main MKII era Strats ended up with chopped headstocks, most likely after throwing them in the air and not catching them properly. Here's the sunburst one from the "No No No" 1971 Beat Club video, she got it even worse!


----------



## Holme

mAx___ said:


> Yes, both his main MKII era Strats ended up with chopped headstocks, most likely after throwing them in the air and not catching them properly. Here's the sunburst one from the "No No No" 1971 Beat Club video, she got it even worse!



Ahhh! 

There was me thinking he'd sharpened them to prod Ian Gillan with if he wasn't screaming loud enough!


----------



## Wendigo

Just got my YJM home...WOW...WOW...WOW! Just seriously, wow. I'm a real tone freak and this shit just delivers all day long. It sounds so good with my 1960ax that i was afraid to try my VM again afterwards for fear that I might hate it (luckily the VM oozes a different but equal tone as well. KT66!). I have the 1960AHW on the way in the post so I hope it sounds as good as the 1960AX. I tried both side by side in the music store today but only the 1960BX and BHW, but the HW was the winner.

So impressed with the YJM though...the power scaling is really ultimate. I can get so many tones out of the amp with just my '61 SG too...can't wait to try my strat through it. It really is the ultimate plexi I think. Damn...


----------



## Holme

Congrats Wendigo!
Those HW look awesome too!


----------



## rjtm

Hey guys,

I'm heavily considering buying a YJM 100 and what better place to ask questions than a thread for the YJM filled with YJM owners! 

So I am considering buying a YJM because I would love to get that plexi sound, but I need something that can be used at nicer volumes. I play mostly 80s hard rock/metal (gnr, vh, ozzy).

My main question is how close does a YJM sound to a real plexi? With the attenuator down, and with it fully cranked, does it sound like a genuine plexi (without the solo boost)?

Secondly, how heavy is it? I have heard its really heavy, but is it unbearably heavy? (Ill be gigging with it)

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## indeedido

Wendigo said:


> Just got my YJM home...WOW...WOW...WOW! Just seriously, wow. I'm a real tone freak and this shit just delivers all day long. It sounds so good with my 1960ax that i was afraid to try my VM again afterwards for fear that I might hate it (luckily the VM oozes a different but equal tone as well. KT66!). I have the 1960AHW on the way in the post so I hope it sounds as good as the 1960AX. I tried both side by side in the music store today but only the 1960BX and BHW, but the HW was the winner.
> 
> So impressed with the YJM though...the power scaling is really ultimate. I can get so many tones out of the amp with just my '61 SG too...can't wait to try my strat through it. It really is the ultimate plexi I think. Damn...



I'm looking at gettIng the handwired cab too. What did you like about the speakers vs the bx?


----------



## John 14:6

rjtm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm heavily considering buying a YJM 100 and what better place to ask questions than a thread for the YJM filled with YJM owners!
> 
> So I am considering buying a YJM because I would love to get that plexi sound, but I need something that can be used at nicer volumes. I play mostly 80s hard rock/metal (gnr, vh, ozzy).
> 
> My main question is how close does a YJM sound to a real plexi? With the attenuator down, and with it fully cranked, does it sound like a genuine plexi (without the solo boost)?
> 
> Secondly, how heavy is it? I have heard its really heavy, but is it unbearably heavy? (Ill be gigging with it)
> 
> Thanks,
> rjtm


Yes, the YJM100 will nail those kind of tones all day long AND at reasonable volumes. It sounds just like the Plexis on all of your favorite records even at levels that will not make your ears bleed. The EPA attenuator works great at the lowest settings, but it will really come to life once you turn it up a little. I use something called a volume box, which is basically a knob that functions like a volume pedal, in the loop for late night playing at home. I get to push the power section a bit more and still not upset the neighbors. Once you are at a volume level enough to get over drums you won't be able to get the smile off your face for week.

There is a listing on ebay from Eddie's Guitars for a "Used" YJM100 for $1,799, but the amp is really brand new in factory sealed box with a full warranty. Eddie's is an authorized Marshall dealer that just wants to move some of the YJM100's they have in stock and they can not list the amp that cheap as new because they are a Marshall dealer. Eddie's has over 1600 transactions with a 100% rating. I think they purchased a bunch of them and they have already sold quite a few "Used" YJM100's for $1,799. Eddie's does not actually have any used Marshall YJM100's in stock. The only have new ones in factory sealed boxes. Their number is on the listing. They were listing some as new for $1,999 or best offer and I think they ended up accepting and offer of something like $1,700 for one of them. Eddie's is just blowing out what they have in stock.


----------



## mAx___

Mat_P said:


> Oh man, can't you guys just shut up and stop mentioning gear in every sentence?
> Now I'm seriously GASing for a BSM pedal.
> Which one did you use? 71/73, HS Custon or RPA Major maybe?


I used the HS-S and the 71/73, both great boosters. I sold the HS-S because the 71/73 more or less can dial that sound. Great pedal indeed, go for it!


----------



## Mat_P

Thanks much, Max!
You know, by coincidence I was googling your youtube vids from your signature yesterday without knowing that it's you!
Helped me greatly to "pre-decide" for the 71/73.
You nail the Blackmore tone pretty damn well and it's btw one of the better AC30 demos on youtube. Well done!
A little OT, are you using the normal channel?
I have an AC30CC2 modded with a variation of the Lyle Caldwell mods posted at MLP so it's more or less a vintage AC30. 
Vox AC30 Custom Classic Common Issues - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Secondly, how heavy is it? I have heard its really heavy, but is it unbearably heavy? (Ill be gigging with it)
> 
> Thanks,
> rjtm



 rjtm!

As John's said the sounds you're after are covered!

As far as size & weight goes the YJM is in a 'Major' sized head so is the exact same size as the top of an A cab (fits perfect no overlapping) & if memory serves me correctly I'm sure it weighs in at just shy of 25 kilo's!
I'm sure you'll find it's 'worth the weight!' though


----------



## Wendigo

Holme said:


> rjtm!
> 
> As John's said the sounds you're after are covered!
> 
> As far as size & weight goes the YJM is in a 'Major' sized head so is the exact same size as the top of an A cab (fits perfect no overlapping) & if memory serves me correctly I'm sure it weighs in at just shy of 25 kilo's!
> I'm sure you'll find it's 'worth the weight!' though


 
Yes it's pretty beastly as far as a head goes. I'm fairly large (6'4", 225lbs) and I still find it heavy, but not too heavy to outweigh the awesome sound.


----------



## rjtm

John 14:6 said:


> Yes, the YJM100 will nail those kind of tones all day long AND at reasonable volumes. It sounds just like the Plexis on all of your favorite records even at levels that will not make your ears bleed. The EPA attenuator works great at the lowest settings, but it will really come to life once you turn it up a little. I use something called a volume box, which is basically a knob that functions like a volume pedal, in the loop for late night playing at home. I get to push the power section a bit more and still not upset the neighbors. Once you are at a volume level enough to get over drums you won't be able to get the smile off your face for week.
> 
> There is a listing on ebay from Eddie's Guitars for a "Used" YJM100 for $1,799, but the amp is really brand new in factory sealed box with a full warranty. Eddie's is an authorized Marshall dealer that just wants to move some of the YJM100's they have in stock and they can not list the amp that cheap as new because they are a Marshall dealer. Eddie's has over 1600 transactions with a 100% rating. I think they purchased a bunch of them and they have already sold quite a few "Used" YJM100's for $1,799. Eddie's does not actually have any used Marshall YJM100's in stock. The only have new ones in factory sealed boxes. Their number is on the listing. They were listing some as new for $1,999 or best offer and I think they ended up accepting and offer of something like $1,700 for one of them. Eddie's is just blowing out what they have in stock.





Holme said:


> rjtm!
> 
> As John's said the sounds you're after are covered!
> 
> As far as size & weight goes the YJM is in a 'Major' sized head so is the exact same size as the top of an A cab (fits perfect no overlapping) & if memory serves me correctly I'm sure it weighs in at just shy of 25 kilo's!
> I'm sure you'll find it's 'worth the weight!' though





Wendigo said:


> Yes it's pretty beastly as far as a head goes. I'm fairly large (6'4", 225lbs) and I still find it heavy, but not too heavy to outweigh the awesome sound.



 Hey guys thanks for the info! Im really leaning towards the YJM but its between that and a JMP 2203/2204. I cant decide!


----------



## rjtm

Oh one more question about the YJM. When you put the attenuator on full and crank teh amp all the way up, can it get as loud as a plexi?

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## rjtm

Just wanna make sure so if I need to i can crank the fuck out of it


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> Oh one more question about the YJM. When you put the attenuator on full and crank teh amp all the way up, can it get as loud as a plexi?
> 
> Thanks,
> rjtm




Yep!

Andertons reckon its one of the loudest heads they've ever tested knocking out around 125db!
Oh & that was with a Fender & without the boost on!
Plug in a gibson & have it boosted it'd probably be louder still!
Although apparently the average Rock Concert is 110db & 'Pain Begins' is 120db so i'm not sure you'd want it that loud anyways?
Or maybe you would!


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> Yep!
> 
> Andertons reckon its one of the loudest heads they've ever tested knocking out around 125db!
> Oh & that was with a Fender & without the boost on!
> Plug in a gibson & have it boosted it'd probably be louder still!
> Although apparently the average Rock Concert is 110db & 'Pain Begins' is 120db so i'm not sure you'd want it that loud anyways?
> Or maybe you would!



 I like it loud!  Thats great news  Im leaning a lot towards the YJM now


----------



## mAx___

Mat_P said:


> Thanks much, Max!
> You know, by coincidence I was googling your youtube vids from your signature yesterday without knowing that it's you!
> Helped me greatly to "pre-decide" for the 71/73.
> You nail the Blackmore tone pretty damn well and it's btw one of the better AC30 demos on youtube. Well done!
> A little OT, are you using the normal channel?
> I have an AC30CC2 modded with a variation of the Lyle Caldwell mods posted at MLP so it's more or less a vintage AC30.
> Vox AC30 Custom Classic Common Issues - My Les Paul Forums



Thank you so much Matt! Yes, I'm using the Normal Channel, RB's AC30 didn't have the Top Boost unit installed. But hard as I tried, some of Machine Head's sounds were impossible to reproduce or even get close to with the AC30 and that was the main reason I started looking for a Marshall that could take me closer to those songs where he didn't use the VOX. Enter the YJM100!


----------



## Shrebaron

I just joined this board and I very recently purchased both a YJM 100 and a ferrari Red So Cal, This has been a musically life changing experience. I am in awe every time I plug up my gear.I just flat don't want to put it down. I am married so it can be difficult to explain why I need to shred for hours in my bedroom, but those who have bought this amp probably understand where I am coming from. I originally had a malmsteen strat and the YJM 100 but I could only afford to have one guitar and this amp for now so I choose the Charvel So cal, not because it is a better guitar because I am not sure it is. I just like it better.

I had a 2007 Yngwie Fender Strat a month ago that I changed the bridge out to a Callaham bridge. I ended up trading it for the Charvel So Cal because I did not want to be buying a new guitar. I also feeled hindered playing scalloped necks when it comes to shredding, Yngwie said it is harder to play fast on a scallopped and I agree, the only positive for having scalloped necks is the vibrato,


However, if you have big frets you can still get a great vibrato.
The Yngwie strat I had was much nicer looking it had figured maple in the neck,and I will buy another one some day, but I have to say the So Cal neck was the fastest I have ever played, It is favorite guitar for tone and playability! I have been playing and teaching guitar for 31 years. This set up for me is the BEST I have ever come across, 

now back to the YJM 100


I have owned a Marshall JVM ( liked in the bedroom, noisy and thin live) I sold it and got a DSL JCM 2000 , which I ran at the time with a john Evosevic Dod 250 grey mod clone and a ESP LTD mh-1000 and it was good rig but nothing compared to the YJM 100 with my so cal ( no offense to anyone who disagrees just my opinion)

The john evosevic grey mod pedal that worked great with the yngwie strat but not as well with my charvel, the boost in the yjm 100 works amazing with it!

When I first tried the amp at guitar center I played it with the Yngwie Strat I had, I thought ok , it sounds very close to Yngwie (he is a influence but I am not wanting to copy his sound, though I do dig his tone) and it will get good blues and hendrix tones, i then tried a les paul custom and It sounded like garbage through the YJM 100, At this pointI was discouraged, I then tried a Ibanez with a tone zone and a airnorton, it was WAY better, and finally when I played the SO CAL I realized the tone I have been looking for all this time was here!
it needs to be cranked up "drummer level loud" to get"THE TONE".I dig the lower volumes as though

I grew up listening to bands like "LOUDNESS" (Akira Takasaki) George Lynch,Ted Nugent, Yngwie, Eddie Van Halen, and Randy Rhoads,Angus Young, and all accept Ted used the plexi.
Most of my favorite rock guitarists chose plexis and now I know why. I tried to play through a marshall 1987 and it was so loud I could use it. The YJM fixes that problem.

I am pretty much convinced The YJM 100 is the best amp marshall has ever made and if I only could choose one amp to rock with it would be my YJM 100 and my Charvel So Cal
Now I just need another YJM 100 and another Charvel so cal lol! 

Has anyone here ever played a Splawn Quickrod and how it compares to the YJM??

Splawn and engl are the only other amps that were not marshallI have been interested in having to complete my G.A.S


----------



## Holme

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, for the price used, a MiM Strat is good for your cheap Fender fix. Hell, some people prefer the MiM's to MIA's.



Sorry to bring it up again Jazz but I think I may have found my bargain Fender!

These any good?!

Fender Classic 70s Strat RW Olympic White (GUITARGUITAR)

It certainly looks how I want it to!


----------



## mAx___

If you're going to get a MIM Strat at least you're getting the better looking one with the '70s headstock!


----------



## Holme

mAx___ said:


> If you're going to get a MIM Strat at least you're getting the better looking one with the '70s headstock!



I'm been told 'Highway 1' maybe better value for money & has a large headstock,but then I'm seeing Fender YJMs going for £900 on eBay!
AAAARRRGGGHHH!
I'm not sure what to do & I'm £££ 'snowballing' 
Yet more thinking to do it would seem!


----------



## Holme

Congrats & Welcome Shrebaron!


----------



## John 14:6

Shrebaron said:


> I just joined this board and I very recently purchased both a YJM 100 and a ferrari Red So Cal, This has been a musically life changing experience. I am in awe every time I plug up my gear.I just flat don't want to put it down. I am married so it can be difficult to explain why I need to shred for hours in my bedroom, but those who have bought this amp probably understand where I am coming from. I originally had a malmsteen strat and the YJM 100 but I could only afford to have one guitar and this amp for now so I choose the Charvel So cal, not because it is a better guitar because I am not sure it is. I just like it better.
> 
> I had a 2007 Yngwie Fender Strat a month ago that I changed the bridge out to a Callaham bridge. I ended up trading it for the Charvel So Cal because I did not want to be buying a new guitar. I also feeled hindered playing scalloped necks when it comes to shredding, Yngwie said it is harder to play fast on a scallopped and I agree, the only positive for having scalloped necks is the vibrato,
> 
> 
> However, if you have big frets you can still get a great vibrato.
> The Yngwie strat I had was much nicer looking it had figured maple in the neck,and I will buy another one some day, but I have to say the So Cal neck was the fastest I have ever played, It is favorite guitar for tone and playability! I have been playing and teaching guitar for 31 years. This set up for me is the BEST I have ever come across,
> 
> now back to the YJM 100
> 
> 
> I have owned a Marshall JVM ( liked in the bedroom, noisy and thin live) I sold it and got a DSL JCM 2000 , which I ran at the time with a john Evosevic Dod 250 grey mod clone and a ESP LTD mh-1000 and it was good rig but nothing compared to the YJM 100 with my so cal ( no offense to anyone who disagrees just my opinion)
> 
> The john evosevic grey mod pedal that worked great with the yngwie strat but not as well with my charvel, the boost in the yjm 100 works amazing with it!
> 
> When I first tried the amp at guitar center I played it with the Yngwie Strat I had, I thought ok , it sounds very close to Yngwie (he is a influence but I am not wanting to copy his sound, though I do dig his tone) and it will get good blues and hendrix tones, i then tried a les paul custom and It sounded like garbage through the YJM 100, At this pointI was discouraged, I then tried a Ibanez with a tone zone and a airnorton, it was WAY better, and finally when I played the SO CAL I realized the tone I have been looking for all this time was here!
> it needs to be cranked up "drummer level loud" to get"THE TONE".I dig the lower volumes as though
> 
> I grew up listening to bands like "LOUDNESS" (Akira Takasaki) George Lynch,Ted Nugent, Yngwie, Eddie Van Halen, and Randy Rhoads,Angus Young, and all accept Ted used the plexi.
> Most of my favorite rock guitarists chose plexis and now I know why. I tried to play through a marshall 1987 and it was so loud I could use it. The YJM fixes that problem.
> 
> I am pretty much convinced The YJM 100 is the best amp marshall has ever made and if I only could choose one amp to rock with it would be my YJM 100 and my Charvel So Cal
> Now I just need another YJM 100 and another Charvel so cal lol!
> 
> Has anyone here ever played a Splawn Quickrod and how it compares to the YJM??
> 
> Splawn and engl are the only other amps that were not marshallI have been interested in having to complete my G.A.S


 I have the same gear as you do and I love it with my YJM100. In the 100 watt mode with my DiMarzio loaded SoCal Charvel I get George Lynch and with my Malmsteen Strats in the 50 watt mode I get Yngwie. Of course the amp can do a lot more than that. I get any of the classic Plexi tones with the YJM100. I have previously owned both a Splawn Quickrod and a Splawn Competition and later regretted selling them because they were both great amps. I almost bought another Splawn before I bought the YJM100. I prefer the YJM100 to any amp I have owned or played through before. The YJM100 is just as articulate as the Splawn, but it is not stiff at all like the Splawn. There is no fighting with the YJM100. I prefer the tone of the YJM100 overall and think I can get a wider range of sounds with the YJM100 also. Splawns are a little more middy, but I have heard that the mid spike has been tamed some on the newer models. I would love to have another Splawn someday also. I believe the YJM100 would have me covered for anything I would ever care to do on the electric guitar though it would be nice to have a Splawn too........just in case.

EDIT: Plus Splawns get LOUD quick. The loop volume control they started including in 2009 helps for lower volume playing, but the amp gets pretty fizzy sounding with the control much below 10:00 o'clock. The Splawn is still fairly LOUD with the master volume at *9:00 o'clock* (*that is where it starts sounding like a Splawn should*) and the loop volume at 10:00. The YJM100 on the other hand is much more usable in a lot of situations. The YJM100 would be my first pick no matter where I was playing. The YJM100 wins the "Best Tone Trophy" in my opinion. The power scaling and other features can not be beat either.

PS: I had a chance to get a great deal on a George Lynch model ESP recently and my SoCal Charvel's neck just beat up on the ESP. My Charvel is a USA made Trans Red Ale model. The Charvel necks are near impossible to beat. They are certainly impossible to beat for the price.


----------



## allstar100595

So the YJM isn't too friendly with a Les Paul?


----------



## Holme

allstar100595 said:


> So the YJM isn't too friendly with a Les Paul?



Yeah it loves a Les Paul & an SG you just have to set it accordingly!
Remember the YJM from the off is a Plexi,how many people out there use Gibsons with them?!
Angus would disagree!


----------



## John 14:6

allstar100595 said:


> So the YJM isn't too friendly with a Les Paul?


 My SoCal Charvel is not exactly a Les Paul, but it does have humbuckers. There is a DiMarzio Tone Zone in the bridge and a DiMarzio Evolution in the neck. This guitar sounds better than ever through my YJM100. I had a Marshall JVM previously and my Charvel never sounded as good through the JVM as it does through the YJM100.


----------



## Wendigo

I use a '61 SG with mine and it sounds awesome. Just bridge the channels, bump both channel 1 and channel 2 up to nearly full blast, and make sure you set the presence and treble till the tone "pops" out at you. Unreal.

PS: I have to also say that after having switched back and forth between my Vintage Modern and the YJM, both amps are insane, but have different characters. I can't decide which is better.


----------



## FFXIhealer

Let me know when you figure that out, because I'm looking at both now, even though I can't afford one yet. The JVM is just such a modern amp with a modern Marshall sound. The vintage "plexi" Marshall sound is different, hence my desire to have one. I'm getting G.A.S., but at least it's controllable right now. I've been playing around a lot on my Fender Mustang set to the Plexi amp. And I haven't heard a non-AC/DC song in a week.


----------



## Holme

FFXIhealer said:


> Let me know when you figure that out, because I'm looking at both now, even though I can't afford one yet. The JVM is just such a modern amp with a modern Marshall sound. The vintage "plexi" Marshall sound is different, hence my desire to have one. I'm getting G.A.S., but at least it's controllable right now. I've been playing around a lot on my Fender Mustang set to the Plexi amp. And I haven't heard a non-AC/DC song in a week.



I aren't knocking either the JVM or the Vintage Modern,but I 100% promise you that from the off,YJM100 IS AC/DC with a Gibson plugged into it.
To the point I've been known to call it the AC/DC100!


----------



## indeedido

I've got a Dimarzio Super Distortion in the bridge of my Les Paul and it sounds grrrreat throught my YJM. I just sold another LP that had a Seymour Duncan Custom in the bridge and it sounded great too. I have to adjust the eq when I plug my strat in but what amp doesn't require that.


----------



## Wendigo

FFXIhealer said:


> The JVM is just such a modern amp with a modern Marshall sound. The vintage "plexi" Marshall sound is different, hence my desire to have one.



Wait, I'm not talking about the JVM, I'm talking about the Vintage Modern, which is technically an even older, more classic marshall sound.


----------



## FFXIhealer

Wendigo said:


> Wait, I'm not talking about the JVM, I'm talking about the Vintage Modern, which is technically an even older, more classic marshall sound.


 
I know what you were talking about. MY Marshall is a JVM, hence why I said what I did. Go back and reread.


----------



## Mat_P

Been out tonight with my beloved YJM to our local open stage.
Had both my Strat and LP with me and it just nails everything you have in mind.
This and the 1960HW is such a killer combo, I need someone to hold me back from getting another YJM.
So guys, do me a big favour, please pretty please tell me why it's stupid to have two of those buggas on stage.


----------



## Super Marshall

Mat_P said:


> Been out tonight with my beloved YJM.
> Had both my Strat and LP with me and it just nails everything you have in mind.
> This and the 1960HW is such a killer combo, I need someone to hold me back from getting another YJM.
> So guys, do me a big favour, please pretty please tell me why it's stupid to have two of those buggas on stage.



Its NOT stupid! Buy another YJM!!! ......I guess I'm not helping am I?! LOL My bad dude! But seriously if you can do it, why wouldn't you buy another YJM  
Own and thats good to know that the 1960HW is awesome...cause thats what I will be buying for my YJM very soon!!!


----------



## Shrebaron

John 14:6 said:


> I have the same gear as you do and I love it with my YJM100. In the 100 watt mode with my DiMarzio loaded SoCal Charvel I get George Lynch and with my Malmsteen Strats in the 50 watt mode I get Yngwie. Of course the amp can do a lot more than that. I get any of the classic Plexi tones with the YJM100. I have previously owned both a Splawn Quickrod and a Splawn Competition and later regretted selling them because they were both great amps. I almost bought another Splawn before I bought the YJM100. I prefer the YJM100 to any amp I have owned or played through before. The YJM100 is just as articulate as the Splawn, but it is not stiff at all like the Splawn. There is no fighting with the YJM100. I prefer the tone of the YJM100 overall and think I can get a wider range of sounds with the YJM100 also. Splawns are a little more middy, but I have heard that the mid spike has been tamed some on the newer models. I would love to have another Splawn someday also. I believe the YJM100 would have me covered for anything I would ever care to do on the electric guitar though it would be nice to have a Splawn too........just in case.
> 
> EDIT: Plus Splawns get LOUD quick. The loop volume control they started including in 2009 helps for lower volume playing, but the amp gets pretty fizzy sounding with the control much below 10:00 o'clock. The Splawn is still fairly LOUD with the master volume at *9:00 o'clock* (*that is where it starts sounding like a Splawn should*) and the loop volume at 10:00. The YJM100 on the other hand is much more usable in a lot of situations. The YJM100 would be my first pick no matter where I was playing. The YJM100 wins the "Best Tone Trophy" in my opinion. The power scaling and other features can not be beat either.
> 
> PS: I had a chance to get a great deal on a George Lynch model ESP recently and my SoCal Charvel's neck just beat up on the ESP. My Charvel is a USA made Trans Red Ale model. The Charvel necks are near impossible to beat. They are certainly impossible to beat for the price.


 

Well I have never played a Splawn but I do like some of the clips and videos I have seen, I will say I agree with you the YJM gets "THE TONE TROPHY". 
I know some may debate that a mesa or engl is a better tone and that is subjective, but as far as my taste go this is all I will ever need with the exception of maybe a fender for clean, but if I roll back the volume and turn the boost off I get a good clean sound as well with this. I am dying to play this rig live lol! The Charvel So Cal and the YJM 100= tone bliss for me


----------



## rjtm

So I found this really good video of a guy playing one of his plexis and I was wondering if you guys could tell which one it is by the tone and if the YJM could get it (maybe a little more attack though on the chords for more)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQsV2RQw--8]'59 Gibson ES-335 & Marshall Plexi 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## indeedido

Where's the really good video?


----------



## John 14:6

Shrebaron said:


> Well I have never played a Splawn but I do not like the clips and videos I have seen, I will say I agree with you the YJM gets "THE TONE TROPHY".
> I know some may debate that a mesa or engl is a better tone and that is subjective, but as far as my taste go this is all I will ever need with the exception of maybe a fender for clean, but if I roll back the volume and turn the boost off I get a good clean sound as well with this. I am dying to play this rig live lol! The Charvel So Cal and the YJM 100= tone bliss for me


 Here is a Splawn Quickrod with a Duncan loaded SoCal Charvel. If the YJM100 did not exist, I would have bought another Quickrod or Compy most likely. I am sure you would love a Splawn if you tried one.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4w-71gZZAI&feature=fvst"]Charvel So Cal Demo - Splawn Quick Rod - Squid Music - YouTube[/ame]

A few more:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu-OXHd_PgI&list=WL0FE103793E94AC2B&index=4&feature=plpp_video"]Journey's End (Splawn Quick Rod and Charvel) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYEa-ymPUcQ&feature=channel&list=UL"]Splawn Quickrod Demo Pt 2 ~ Chris Peeler - YouTube[/ame]

This guy is doing some Yngwie stuff with a Splawn Competition (50 watt single channel Quickrod) using the same modded overdrive that you have on this first video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXlV8jyBCwc&feature=channel&list=UL[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv-9nbLrweM"]Splawn - Day 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> So I found this really good video of a guy playing one of his plexis and I was wondering if you guys could tell which one it is by the tone and if the YJM could get it (maybe a little more attack though on the chords for more)
> 
> '59 Gibson ES-335 & Marshall Plexi 1969 - YouTube



 rjtm!
The amp in the video looks like a Marshall 2204,the YJM will quite happily get you that sound & ALOT more attack!
Plus you'll have the 4 input jump option so how fat/thin you want the sound will be alot more controllable!


----------



## DWK302

allstar100595 said:


> So the YJM isn't too friendly with a Les Paul?



It sounds amazing with my LP. If he thinks that an Ibanez sounds better than an LP on a YJM then his musical tastes are very Very different than mine.


----------



## Mat_P

DWK302 said:


> It sounds amazing with my LP. If he thinks that an Ibanez sounds better than an LP on a YJM then his musical tastes are very Very different than mine.


 
Camera mike limitations and youtube compression aside, I think these here are so far the best LP/YJM demos, if one masters the dark art of listening behind those limitations that is. 
Way better than the ever same Andertons flicks.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PStSMRva9Es]Marshall YJM100 50th Anniversary UK Demo 1 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVLcMlxXGY8&feature=relmfu]Marshall YJM100 50th Anniversary UK Demo 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mat_P

Super Marshall said:


> Its NOT stupid! Buy another YJM!!! ......I guess I'm not helping am I?! LOL My bad dude! But seriously if you can do it, why wouldn't you buy another YJM
> Own and thats good to know that the 1960HW is awesome...cause thats what I will be buying for my YJM very soon!!!


 
No Bro', that's not very helpfull!


----------



## Holme

Mat_P said:


> Been out tonight with my beloved YJM to our local open stage.
> Had both my Strat and LP with me and it just nails everything you have in mind.
> This and the 1960HW is such a killer combo, I need someone to hold me back from getting another YJM.
> So guys, do me a big favour, please pretty please tell me why it's stupid to have two of those buggas on stage.



If you have 2 YJM's on stage at the same time,even the mighty Zeus would shit himself!
Nah that's probably not put you off either!


----------



## Mat_P

Na, I'm not planning to run them in a stereo setup. It's all about having tonal variation.
In the 90s I had two 6100 on stage, one with a 1960 standard, the other with an 1960AX, or a 1987 plus Fender Twin, so I'm used to dealing with transport woes.
Not planning for another cab though. I think those switchers should work:
http://www.palmer-germany.com/mi/en/Switching-System-2-Guitar-Amplifiers-to-1-Cabinet-PTINO.htm


----------



## mAx___

I have a question, when it arrives next week I'm going to hook my YJM100 to my 2x12" VOX cab with Heritage Celestion Greenbacks. One is a G12H and the other a G12M connected in series for a load of 16 Ohm. The question is how loud can I go with the YJM before the speakers blow out.


----------



## Holme

mAx___ said:


> I have a question, when it arrives next week I'm going to hook my YJM100 to my 2x12" VOX cab with Heritage Celestion Greenbacks. One is a G12H and the other a G12M connected in series for a load of 16 Ohm. The question is how loud can I go with the YJM before the speakers blow out.



The YJM is one of the quietist Marshalls known to man.
Unfortunately it doesn't fuck about,turn the EPA off & it's one of the loudest!
If you've only got 2 greenbacks I'm guessing 25watts 50 max,do your research but as it goes I'd be weary of going above 25watt!


EDIT:These things aren't straight,get it on the right volume & soft picking will produce clean,whack em & you'll get gain!
If there's ever an amp that responds to your mood,this is it!
Learn it & you'll NEVER let go,I swear it's got feelings!


----------



## John 14:6

mAx___ said:


> I have a question, when it arrives next week I'm going to hook my YJM100 to my 2x12" VOX cab with Heritage Celestion Greenbacks. One is a G12H and the other a G12M connected in series for a load of 16 Ohm. The question is how loud can I go with the YJM before the speakers blow out.


 In a two speaker cabinet you double the wattage rating of your lowest wattage speaker. Therefore, your cabinet is a 50 watt cabinet. The actual output of a cranked 50 watt Marshall tube amp would be closer to 100 watts. I believe the 50 watt rating is before the tubes start breaking up. I would not run your YJM100 at more than 25 or 30 watts with your 50 watt cabinet just to be safe. That will still be pretty darn LOUD.


----------



## Viking62

pleximaster said:


> My settings...
> 
> As usual with plexis and 4-holers I jump channels and set everything on ten more or less. The eq works better on the YJM than on old plexis, something actually happends when you turn the knobs. My settings on the YJM is about pres (8) bass (10) mid (10) and treble (9). Trebely? No! I play vintage les pauls and I run it through old basketweave cabs with pre rola 25 watters. These are very soft sounding and cant compare with new speakers notyet broken in.
> 
> then using a lot of epa I engage the boost set at noon.
> best plexi



Yeh good, I like that treble setting too.
Do you find though when hit the boost it becomes super trebly, (almost too much)?


----------



## Viking62

pleximaster said:


> My settings...
> 
> As usual with plexis and 4-holers I jump channels and set everything on ten more or less. The eq works better on the YJM than on old plexis, something actually happends when you turn the knobs. My settings on the YJM is about pres (8) bass (10) mid (10) and treble (9). Trebely? No! I play vintage les pauls and I run it through old basketweave cabs with pre rola 25 watters. These are very soft sounding and cant compare with new speakers notyet broken in.
> 
> then using a lot of epa I engage the boost set at noon.
> best plexi



Yeh good, I like that treble setting too.
Do you find though when hit the boost it becomes super trebly, (almost too much)?


----------



## Holme

Right guys I'm off to Tunisia for a week!
Keep the YJM's flaming!
Catch you later!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Right guys I'm off to Tunisia for a week!
> Keep the YJM's flaming!
> Catch you later!



Gonna enjoy some arab spring?
Well, have fun 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbA0h0WfA4U]Arab Times are a changin' - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Don't want to spoil the mood but...


----------



## Gatormike

Hello, Gang. 

Okay, so I have to post this query.... I've now lived with the YJM for a few weeks and I'm blown away!  I know I can be accused of still being in the honeymoon period here, but the classic rock to hard rock tones here are to die for --- even at lower volumes that won't blow the roof off the house. But when you let her open up a bit (50 watts or more), I can only use words like heavenly or stellar to describe how great this amp sounds!  And the cleans are just amazing (yes, they are not a fender clean, but to just roll off the volume on the guitar and get these great clean tones is so convenient and impressive). The responsiveness of the amp to dynamic playing rivals any boutique stuff in my humble opinion.

So here's the thing, for those of you that own other Marshalls (I do not....yet ):
Are there any other Marshalls that can sound any better for classic to hard rock than the YJM?? I mean really and truly? Especially when you take into consideration the built in power reduction capability of the YJM? 

I just don't want to get all caught up in GAS'ing on Marshalls when the YJM is appearing to me to get the best tones I've ever had at my fingers. I was cranking it yesterday with my R0 and, again, I'm nearly speechless. 

I am really interested to hear more about whether or not this is the Ultimate Marshall and not just the Ultimate Plexi. 

Peace and thanks! Mike


----------



## rjtm

Hey guys

just wondering if the YJM noise gate works without the boost engaged also or just with the boost engaged


----------



## Mat_P

Also works without, you just need to switch it on.


----------



## rjtm

Nice!  Thats really convinient


----------



## John 14:6

My YJM100 seems to be sounding even better as time goes on. I have heard some people say that amps have a break in period. I know that some JVM owners said their amps sounded better after a few weeks or so. I played last night and the sound was unbelievably good, even better that usual. I have only had my amp since late April.


----------



## Odin69

Hey everyone, new to the forum and the world of Marshall. I bought a YJM 100 about a month ago, and love it. It's a very interactive amp. I really like the sounds I'm getting from it. I happen to own a DOD YJM 308 also, and notice the sound is pretty close to the overdrive circuit on the amp. The pedal sounds like it has more treble though. 

My Fulltone Fulldrive 2 and, Exotic EP booster also, sound pretty good too. I have the amp hooked up to a Mesa 2x12 closed back cabinet with Vintage 30's. I'd like to hook it up to my combo amp with greenbacks but, haven't got to it yet. Anyway, I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## indeedido

I've got mIne with v30s too. Would love to hear from you what difference you hear between them and the greenbacks.


----------



## mAx___

In anticipation for the arrival of my YJM100 on Wed, I was wondering which power tubes should I get to replace the EL34s if I wanted to get closer to the sound of a Major. Also, anything I should know if I decide to go the ANOS/NOS route?


----------



## rjtm

What cab do you guys recommend for the YJM?


----------



## John 14:6

mAx___ said:


> In anticipation for the arrival of my YJM100 on Wed, I was wondering which power tubes should I get to replace the EL34s if I wanted to get closer to the sound of a Major. Also, anything I should know if I decide to go the ANOS/NOS route?


 I would recommend leaving the stock SED Winged C EL34's in there. They are the best NOS tubes *for the money* out there. SED Winged C's are starting to get expensive, but Marshall is still using them in their EL34 amps because they sound great and they are much more reliable than current production EL34's. Especially under high plate voltages. The stock SED's sound pretty darn sweet. You can of course try some more pricey NOS EL34's and other tube types as well if you like, and that process would be really easy since the YJM100 has an auto bias feature.


----------



## Mat_P

rjtm said:


> What cab do you guys recommend for the YJM?


 
So far I played it with 1960A/G12-H75, an old 1960 Lead with G12M25 Blackbacks, a 2x12 Cab with V30 and a 1960AHW/G12H30 Heritage.
It sounds good with all cabs but for me the 1960AHW is the clear winner.
Has everything you can ask for with this head, punch, clearity, harmonics, dynamics, smoothness, bite, all at the same time.
Might be a bit analytic though for those that are used to the V30 midrange honk honk.


----------



## Mat_P

mAx___ said:


> In anticipation for the arrival of my YJM100 on Wed, I was wondering which power tubes should I get to replace the EL34s if I wanted to get closer to the sound of a Major. Also, anything I should know if I decide to go the ANOS/NOS route?


 
Didn't the Major come with KT88?


----------



## rjtm

Mat_P said:


> So far I played it with 1960A/G12-H75, an old 1960 Lead with G12M25 Blackbacks, a 2x12 Cab with V30 and a 1960AHW/G12H30 Heritage.
> It sounds good with all cabs but for me the 1960AHW is the clear winner.
> Has everything you can ask for with this head, punch, clearity, harmonics, dynamics, smoothness, bite, all at the same time.
> Might be a bit analytic though for those that are used to the V30 midrange honk honk.



Thanks matP. What do you mean by "analytical"? I'm liking the 1960AHW and I found this cool video of this guy playing a plexi with two tubes pulled through it 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upBFXPytWvc&list=UUNfzeXfdOC5YAQ9r_gSTKng&index=1&feature=plcp]'74 Superlead cranked, less two tubes. - YouTube[/ame]

If you skip to the end it has a really nice overdrive tone when his knob is on 10


----------



## Mat_P

rjtm said:


> Thanks matP. What do you mean by "analytical"?


 
It has a fairly even frequency range and killer pick dynamics so those used to V30 mid honk might need a bit of getting used to. 

Yeah, the video gives a quite good impression.
That's the kind of sound you get with the YJM if you leave the EPA full open on 10 and the booster off.
Power amp distortion definitely is getting less as you turn down the EPA.


----------



## rjtm

Man I want one now but theyre so expensive  I guess if I get one itll be later and for home use because I dont want to be gigging with an expensive cab like that


----------



## Mat_P

rjtm said:


> Man I want one now but theyre so expensive  I guess if I get one itll be later and for home use because I dont want to be gigging with an expensive cab like that


 
Uhm, they are made for gigging!
I would think it's a bit overkill to play them exclusively at home.


----------



## rjtm

Mat_P said:


> Uhm, they are made for gigging!
> I would think it's a bit overkill to play them exclusively at home.



Good point  Theyre just too expensive. I was just planning on getting a 1960b cab for like 400. Would it be cheaper if I buy a 1960b cab, sell the g12t75's, and then buy these speakers individually? Or would it be the same price?


----------



## rjtm

Also do you recommend mixing them with any other speaker like v30's, g12t75's, or g12-65's?


----------



## mAx___

Mat_P said:


> Didn't the Major come with KT88?



Yes, can I use those tubes with the YJM??


----------



## John 14:6

mAx___ said:


> Yes, can I use those tubes with the YJM??


 The YJM100 can use a bunch of different tubes and I think KT88's are one of them. Check the YJM100 manual on line to be sure.


----------



## zenfly

Mat_P said:


> Uhm, they are made for gigging!
> I would think it's a bit overkill to play them exclusively at home.


 Speaking of gigging with a 100 watt Marshall.. What does your sound man have to say about your stage level when he's trying to get a drum sound and the guitar is louder in the drum mikes than the drums and he has no control of the drums or guitar ?


----------



## rjtm

He says get an amp with an EPA system like the YJM


----------



## Mat_P

rjtm said:


> Good point  Theyre just too expensive. I was just planning on getting a 1960b cab for like 400. Would it be cheaper if I buy a 1960b cab, sell the g12t75's, and then buy these speakers individually? Or would it be the same price?


 
The G12H30 Heritage are like 170 EURO over here in Germany, the "regular" G12H30 are around 100 EURO, so I'd think no.
If you have the money I'd say buy a 1960HW, get over your concerns and take it to the gigs. You'll be the king of tone, and the first cut is always the deepest.
Don't know about mixing speakers, never tried that.


----------



## Odin69

Hey, did anyone get a warranty card when you bought your amp? I didn't get one in the box. Do they do everything online now or, what?


----------



## John 14:6

Odin69 said:


> Hey, did anyone get a warranty card when you bought your amp? I didn't get one in the box. Do they do everything online now or, what?


 Everything is on line now so there is no warranty card.


----------



## Gatormike

Hello. I am reposting the below as it was sequestered by the moderator given it was my first post and I am really interested in any advice....

Hello, Gang. 

Okay, so I have to post this query.... I've now lived with the YJM for a few weeks and I'm blown away! I know I can be accused of still being in the honeymoon period here, but the classic rock to hard rock tones here are to die for --- even at lower volumes that won't blow the roof off the house. But when you let her open up a bit (50 watts or more), I can only use words like heavenly or stellar to describe how great this amp sounds! And the cleans are just amazing (yes, they are not a fender clean, but to just roll off the volume on the guitar and get these great clean tones is so convenient and impressive). The responsiveness of the amp to dynamic playing rivals any boutique stuff in my humble opinion.

So here's the thing, for those of you that own other Marshalls (I do not....yet ):
Are there any other Marshalls that can sound any better for classic to hard rock than the YJM?? I mean really and truly? Especially when you take into consideration the built in power reduction capability of the YJM? 

I just don't want to get all caught up in GAS'ing on Marshalls when the YJM is appearing to me to get the best tones I've ever had at my fingers. I was cranking it yesterday with my R0 and, again, I'm nearly speechless.  

I am really interested to hear more about whether or not this is the Ultimate Marshall and not just the Ultimate Plexi. 

Peace and thanks! Mike


----------



## Mat_P

A JMP 2203 will get you somewhere in that league, although it's a different sound and it needs a bit more volume to come to live. For me the 2203 and it's follow up the JCM 800 really shine in the riff department, esspecially when played with non tremolo humbucker guitars whereas the YJM is the king of the solo and a versatility monster with any guitar you plug in. 
If I had a JMP2203 I would use it for riff work and do everything else with the YJM.
Bottom line: You have everything you need. If anything get a 2203 to complement your collection.


----------



## Gatormike

Thanks, man. I've heard great things about the 2203 (but perhaps mistakenly thought those were the early JCM 800's ---- I'll research more). 

I continue to be just mind-blown by the YJM (so much so that I'm thinking of buying another one and moth-balling it in the event that 10-15 years from now my board melts down, that I won't be left in a lurch). Only half kidding...

The YJM rules --- and I'm just running it now through a custom 4x10 with four Ragin' Cajuns. I get my Scumback 4x12 (straight 1960 replica loaded with four fully broken in Scum M75s) this Thursday. 

I told the wife she better be planning some lengthy trips outside of the house this weekend! 

BTW, I'm still jumping channels and pretty much diming Channel 1 and 2 --- using my guitar volume and tone controls to go down to "clean" sounds as needed. Anyone wish to throw out other settings that work good for them using their Lesters or Superstrats???

Peace all and thanks again for the advice.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## mAx___

After reading the online documentation I'm very glad to know that the YJM100 will take KT88s. The problem now is they are ridiculously expensive if you go the "Made in the UK" route. What's the next best thing without having to sell my watch.


----------



## Mat_P

Tube Amp Doctor KT88 are quite good, though I had reliability issues with three quads in a row in my Fryette Pittbull Ultralead! 
No biggy since they give 6 month warranty but annoying nonetheless.
SED winged C's are held in high regards, havn't tried them yet though since the quad is around 240 EURO, so....
Stay away from Sovtek KT88. They are really 6550 and definitely don't deliver the big tone of a good KT88.


----------



## rjtm

Mat_P said:


> The G12H30 Heritage are like 170 EURO over here in Germany, the "regular" G12H30 are around 100 EURO, so I'd think no.
> If you have the money I'd say buy a 1960HW, get over your concerns and take it to the gigs. You'll be the king of tone, and the first cut is always the deepest.
> Don't know about mixing speakers, never tried that.



Good point! Ill have to start saving up then because I definitely dont have the extra money for that especially after this purchase! 

I think for now Ill get a regular 1960b cab thats old and beaten up for a cheap price and later upgrade to that cab


----------



## Mat_P

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## John 14:6

Mat_P said:


> A JMP 2203 will get you somewhere in that league, although it's a different sound and it needs a bit more volume to come to live. For me the 2203 and it's follow up the JCM 800 really shine in the riff department, esspecially when played with non tremolo humbucker guitars whereas the YJM is the king of the solo and a versatility monster with any guitar you plug in.
> If I had a JMP2203 I would use it for riff work and do everything else with the YJM.
> Bottom line: You have everything you need. If anything get a 2203 to complement your collection.


 I don't know Mat, my YJM100 sounds pretty riff friendly to me.


----------



## John 14:6

Modding an amp that needs no mods....I am keeping my YJM100 *ALL STOCK*.

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Modded by Mike Fortin! | eBay


----------



## John 14:6

Gatormike said:


> Hello. I am reposting the below as it was sequestered by the moderator given it was my first post and I am really interested in any advice....
> 
> Hello, Gang.
> 
> Okay, so I have to post this query.... I've now lived with the YJM for a few weeks and I'm blown away! I know I can be accused of still being in the honeymoon period here, but the classic rock to hard rock tones here are to die for --- even at lower volumes that won't blow the roof off the house. But when you let her open up a bit (50 watts or more), I can only use words like heavenly or stellar to describe how great this amp sounds! And the cleans are just amazing (yes, they are not a fender clean, but to just roll off the volume on the guitar and get these great clean tones is so convenient and impressive). The responsiveness of the amp to dynamic playing rivals any boutique stuff in my humble opinion.
> 
> So here's the thing, for those of you that own other Marshalls (I do not....yet ):
> Are there any other Marshalls that can sound any better for classic to hard rock than the YJM?? I mean really and truly? Especially when you take into consideration the built in power reduction capability of the YJM?
> 
> I just don't want to get all caught up in GAS'ing on Marshalls when the YJM is appearing to me to get the best tones I've ever had at my fingers. I was cranking it yesterday with my R0 and, again, I'm nearly speechless.
> 
> I am really interested to hear more about whether or not this is the Ultimate Marshall and not just the Ultimate Plexi.
> 
> Peace and thanks! Mike


 Without trying to start a war, in *MY opinion*......Yes, the YJM100 is the Ultimate Marshall.


----------



## mAx___

John 14:6 said:


> Modding an amp that needs no mods....I am keeping my YJM100 *ALL STOCK*.
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Modded by Mike Fortin! | eBay



LOL, those mods didn't sound like anything I would like to add to this amp. That said, I'll probably go in there at some point and replace the coupling caps for Vintage Sozos and all that. 
I hope they are easy to access in that PCB!


----------



## John 14:6

The MAN himself........Santiago Alvarez.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY2nwQRXsSg]YJM100 - Chris George interviews Santiago Alvarez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rbehm

Just back from rehearsal, the YJM just kills. Every time I plug in I am amazed at the Tone and feel of this amp , I really feel fortunate to have landed one of these , IMO I this amp is the ultimate Players amp, Thanks also to Yngwie for not requesting some gawdy design. I have played this amp outdoors in clubs and arenas and it just fricking rocks .


----------



## Mat_P

John 14:6 said:


> I don't know Mat, my YJM100 sounds pretty riff friendly to me.


 
Bro, didn't mean to say that the YJM is riff unfriendly, far from that actually.
It's just that the guy asked if there are other Marshalls and the 2203 circuit definitelly deservs a mention.


----------



## John 14:6

Mat_P said:


> Bro, didn't mean to say that the YJM is riff unfriendly, far from that actually.
> It's just that the guy asked if there are other Marshalls and the 2203 circuit definitelly deservs a mention.


 I would not mind having a room full of Marshalls myself Mat. An EL34 loaded AFD100 would sure be nice to have also. I am really loving the power scaling on the YJM100. It would be hard to live without that feature or option now.


----------



## Fogdog

I have a line on a Marshall slant cabinet (1960ax) but my concern is whether the big box YJM will fit on top of the slant cab, any feedback?


----------



## 66 galaxie




----------



## Fogdog

A picture is worth a thousand words…thanks.




66 galaxie said:


>


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ your welcome


----------



## DWK302

Has anyone gotten close to the AFD sound using a YJM?


----------



## Odin69

I couldn't resist posting a picture of my YJM with my 2011 Gibson Explorer Pro.


----------



## Mat_P

Yeah. let's post some photos!


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> I couldn't resist posting a picture of my YJM with my 2011 Gibson Explorer Pro.



Just doing a cheeky hotel lobby check in while the missus is at the bar!
That's a cheeky little cab if ever I saw one!


----------



## Shrebaron

John 14:6 said:


> Without trying to start a war, in *MY opinion*......Yes, the YJM100 is the Ultimate Marshall.


 
I have to agree 100 percent on this and I have played for 32 years on many marshalls and this amp is the best one they have ever made that i have played.
There is no need to mod a work of art and that is what this thing is.
Playing a amp that sounds every bit as good as the recorded tones of Van Halen,Lynch,Yngwie, Akira Takasaki, or Warren Demartini when it is cranked, is hard to describe other than to say that I feel like I am VERY lucky and blessed to have a amp that sounds like a living breathing instrument with my Charvel! The thing Sustains and Sustains with such clarity and authority. The boost is amazing too, It is very clear with the right guitar. I don't even need another overdrive. If this amp was a sword, it would be EXCALIBUR!!!It is the best rock amp I have ever heard or played and that is my opinion and If I could only own one amp ever it would be this one. The quest for tone has finally been achieved!!! I will say that you have to pair this with the right guitar and pickups in order to get the "GRAIL TONE", but if you do that it is game over!!!


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> Just doing a cheeky hotel lobby check in while the missus is at the bar!
> That's a cheeky little cab if ever I saw one!


 
It's a 120 watt Mesa closed back 2x12 with Vintage 30's. Surprisingly, it has pretty good low end for a small cabinet. I think the YJM head and the 2x12 is about the same size as 4x12 cabinet?


----------



## Wendigo

Shrebaron said:


> If this amp was a sword, it would be EXCALIBUR!!!!


 
+1
and if this amp were a film, well....it definitely wouldn't be Excalibur! (though it might be Helen mirren's naked boobs)


----------



## mAx___

Got mine on Wed. What an amazing amp. Very happy with it.
One thing that I thought it was odd were my NOS Mullard ECC83 long-plates didn't make much of a difference compared to the stock tubes. I'd even say I prefer the stock tubes! 
The same Mullards make a huge difference in my VOX AC30HW2.

Once I make my head around the price of KT88s, I'll order some and proceed to record some Blackmore MKII-era sound tests and see how it goes.


----------



## Mat_P

mAx___ said:


> Got mine on Wed. What an amazing amp. Very happy with it.
> One thing that I thought it was odd were my NOS Mullard ECC83 long-plates didn't make much of a difference compared to the stock tubes. I'd even say I prefer the stock tubes!
> The same Mullards make a huge difference in my VOX AC30HW2.
> 
> Once I make my head around the price of KT88s, I'll order some and proceed to record some Blackmore MKII-era sound tests and see how it goes.


 
I hear ya!
I've been fiddling around with tubes myself and came pretty much to the same concluson.:
The amp works great right out of the box!

Edit @ mAx: You know that I just had a couple of worn out KT88 to boot, but if I'd be primaly behind an authentic Blackmore sound I wouldn't wait a minute to invest in some big buck Winged C KT88.


----------



## ufguy73

congrats - where did you get it from?


----------



## mAx___

I won it on an eBay auction, really great price for an amp that seems practically new!


----------



## John 14:6

mAx___ said:


> I won it on an eBay auction, really great price for an amp that seems practically new!


 I have been telling everyone that Eddie's Guitars on ebay is the best deal around for a NEW YJM100. They are listing brand new amps as used for $1,799 because as a Marshall dealer they can't list them as new that cheap. They also have been listing YJM100's new for $1,999 or best offer. They just sold two of those best offer ones for $1,750 each. That price includes shipping. Eddie's is just blowing out the YJM100's they have in stock. Full warranty in a factory sealed box. None of these are B stock or demo models, just dirt cheap for a brand new YJM100. Their number is in the listing if anyone is interested.


----------



## mAx___

I read about it and it was my backup option in the event I lost the auction. Definitely a great alternative!


----------



## mAx___

The more I play it, the more impressed I am with the YJM100. Reverb in this amp is by far the best I played. I'm stunned at the sound quality I'm getting at apartment levels. I can only think of moving to a place where I can really play it loud. Hopefully very soon...


----------



## rjtm

NAD! Got my YJM in the mail yesterday! Played it a little yesterday and a little today and wow it sounds awesome!


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ Congrats on the new amp 

Good choice.


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> NAD! Got my YJM in the mail yesterday! Played it a little yesterday and a little today and wow it sounds awesome!




You DO KNOW you now are a rock god with the sounds of Zeus himself!

Welcome to the 'doughnut gang' & the world of awesome rjtm!


----------



## rjtm

66 galaxie said:


> ^^ Congrats on the new amp
> 
> Good choice.





Holme said:


> You DO KNOW you now are a rock god with the sounds of Zeus himself!
> 
> Welcome to the 'doughnut gang' & the world of awesome rjtm!



Thanks guys! This amp does sound like Zeus himself  When its loud and when I play a song with chugging on the E like enter sandman or unchained, it has this thump that I can feel pounding when I play! It sounds awesome! 

Now my first YJM related question! So I'm looking at giving this amp a little more gain and I need some sort of OD/TS pedal that will do that. I want to keep the built-in boost for solos since it has a lot of treble and cuts through nicely. For the pedal, I want it to change the tone as little as possible, and just add some gain. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## 66 galaxie

Boss SD-1.


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> Thanks guys! This amp does sound like Zeus himself  When its loud and when I play a song with chugging on the E like enter sandman or unchained, it has this thump that I can feel pounding when I play! It sounds awesome!
> 
> Now my first YJM related question! So I'm looking at giving this amp a little more gain and I need some sort of OD/TS pedal that will do that. I want to keep the built-in boost for solos since it has a lot of treble and cuts through nicely. For the pedal, I want it to change the tone as little as possible, and just add some gain. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> rjtm



Afraid I can't help you there bud!
When it comes to pedals I'm a bit boring & just use a wah if I'm feeling saucey!
I quite like the built in boost but I know some people find it a bit 'trebley' for their liking,I just fatten it up with volume 2


----------



## allstar100595

I vote Green Rhino. Has TS, SD-1, and more all in it. Very versatile OD, and the bass and mid frequency controls really add alot to your tone. If you don't mind spending some bucks, and want to REALLY keep your Plexi tone, take a look at Radial's Tonebone line, a la Hot British and Plexitone. Very cool pedals, I'm thinking about picking one up myself.


----------



## indeedido

I've got a Wampler Plexi Drive coming this week. I'll keep everyone posted as to how it reacts with my Donut Maker.


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> I've got a Wampler Plexi Drive coming this week. I'll keep everyone posted as to how it reacts with my Donut Maker.



Hopefully it will crisp things up & allow more filling!


----------



## mAx___

I'm liking the built-in boost more and more. The strange thing is I would really have to make an effort to make it sound trebly or harsh. I'm guessing it could it be the long-plate Blackburn Mullards I'm trying. Or the fact that I've never set the boost level past halfway.
I built myself a replica of Blackmore's silicon based treble booster that sounds really good. But in the tests I recorded I'm liking the built-in booster better!


----------



## John 14:6

Holme said:


> Afraid I can't help you there bud!
> When it comes to pedals I'm a bit boring & just use a wah if I'm feeling saucey!
> I quite like the built in boost but I know some people find it a bit 'trebley' for their liking,I just fatten it up with volume 2


I found that replacing the Shuguang 12AX7 tube in the V2 second stage with another JJ 12AX7, will take away any shrillness from the booster and make the boosted and non boosted signals balance a heck of a lot better. The YJM100 has a Marshall red lables JJ in the first gain stage under the can stock. The rest of the pre amp tubes are Marshall white labled Chinese made Shuguangs. I LOVE the sound of the booster. I appreciate my YJM100 more and more every day. The tone and the built in features are just unbeatable when playing live. This really is the "perfect" amp.

PS: I have the gain cranked on my booster and the noise gate threshold is just below 9:00 o'clock so it is not even close to being half way up. I think I set it before I even turned the amp on and I have never had need to touch the threshold knob again. The amp is dead quiet and my tone and sustain seem to be completely unaffected. The FX loop does not color the tone either and it switches on/off without noise, pops or volume changes when using the footswitch. The amp is just TOO GOOD! My wife fell to sleep last night hearing me rave about my YJM100. I played it at church yesterday and live is where this amp really shines the most as the perfect package. Even our Pastor at church commented yesterday on the improved sound quality at church since I have had my new amp.


----------



## Mat_P

mAx___ said:


> I'm liking the built-in boost more and more. The strange thing is I would really have to make an effort to make it sound trebly or harsh. I'm guessing it could it be the long-plate Blackburn Mullards I'm trying. Or the fact that I've never set the boost level past halfway.
> I built myself a replica of Blackmore's silicon based treble booster that sounds really good. But in the tests I recorded I'm liking the built-in booster better!


 
Upload to youtube mate so that we can hear it! 
Right that on the booster.
I was playing around with xotic BB preamp, xotic AC booster and TS9 the past month. They all have their pros but now I'm using exclusively the build in device.
All external boosters have been kicked off the board.


----------



## mAx___

I will upload as soon as I can put together something not too sloppy...

BTW, are there any schematics of the pre-amp section around? The board is hidden against the front of the amp and I can't see anything. I'm interested in the values and quality of the coupling and filter caps in that board. Pictures could be of help too.

EDIT: I guess the filter caps will be located somewhere else...


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> Afraid I can't help you there bud!
> When it comes to pedals I'm a bit boring & just use a wah if I'm feeling saucey!
> I quite like the built in boost but I know some people find it a bit 'trebley' for their liking,I just fatten it up with volume 2





John 14:6 said:


> I found that replacing the Shuguang 12AX7 tube in the V2 second stage with another JJ 12AX7, will take away any shrillness from the booster and make the boosted and non boosted signals balance a heck of a lot better. The YJM100 has a Marshall red lables JJ in the first gain stage under the can stock. The rest of the pre amp tubes are Marshall white labled Chinese made Shuguangs. I LOVE the sound of the booster. I appreciate my YJM100 more and more every day. The tone and the built in features are just unbeatable when playing live. This really is the "perfect" amp.
> 
> PS: I have the gain cranked on my booster and the noise gate threshold is just below 9:00 o'clock so it is not even close to being half way up. I think I set it before I even turned the amp on and I have never had need to touch the threshold knob again. The amp is dead quiet and my tone and sustain seem to be completely unaffected. The FX loop does not color the tone either and it switches on/off without noise, pops or volume changes when using the footswitch. The amp is just TOO GOOD! My wife fell to sleep last night hearing me rave about my YJM100. I played it at church yesterday and live is where this amp really shines the most as the perfect package. Even our Pastor at church commented yesterday on the improved sound quality at church since I have had my new amp.



Yeah for now I'm just using the boost always on and just using some more bass and less prescence/treble and more volume 2 to balance the sound

John, that is a great idea! I have an extra JJ laying around and I'm excited to try that out!


----------



## allstar100595

Hey rjtm, where's the NAD post???


----------



## rjtm

its coming soon!


----------



## mAx___

mAx___ said:


> BTW, are there any schematics of the pre-amp section around? The board is hidden against the front of the amp and I can't see anything. I'm interested in the values and quality of the coupling and filter caps in that board.



My bad, the board that's against the _back_ of the amp is the reverb and other circuits. The preamp board can be seen clearly in the link below but I thought it was something else because there are no traditional-looking components there other than resistors. I have no technical background but I'd be interested in knowing which components there are the tone and coupling caps, for example.

YJM100 Whole Chassis


----------



## Strateuphoria

an ultimate plexi thread member

































lol, j/k I'm just jealous


----------



## Odin69

I like the sound of the Xotic EP booster in front of the amp. It makes it sound thicker without changing the tone and adds a touch more distortion. 

I'm interested to hear if anyone is using the Amptweaker Tight Rock on it?


----------



## Holme

Strateuphoria said:


> an ultimate plexi thread member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, j/k I'm just jealous



This does not compute!


----------



## Gatormike

This amp kills --- every time I play it (R0 Les Paul or my Jake5 SuperTele) it just keeps getting better and better! 

Not trying to be a d!ck, but I'm not understanding the need for more gain with this one. In other words, it seems like if you need more gain, especially when the boost is on maxed, then you sort of leave the whole juicy spongy plexi/Superlead-ness behind. To me, it's like the converse of someone trying to set the YJM super clean and then putting a dirt pedal in front of it to get the crunch and distortion sounds. 

Again, different strokes for different folks....I know I'm likely prejudice as I always had amps with two different channels and now I'm just finding it totally liberating to coax the clean to dirty tones I want out of the amp just using the volume knob on my guitar and the built-in boost on the YJM. It just gives me everything, man.  In all fairness, I too cheat ---- I have an A/B box and go to my other amp for my super clean tones if I'm looking for that Fender-clean.

I admit I'm no uber-gain player though. Bottomline is that I love the amp and respect everyone's on their own individual trip on the quest for their tone! Peace and enjoy all! Mike


----------



## Holme

Hello & congrats Gatormike!


----------



## Gatormike

Thanks for the warm welcome, man! 

I just got done opening her up for the last hour and a half and it just keeps getting better!  

I have mixed feelings about this amp becoming so popular ---- one part of me hopes they'll strictly limit it and those of us lucky group of purchasers will own what will surely be a coveted piece of Marshall history one day. On the other hand, if they do strictly limit them and your board melts down 10 years from now, you might be "up the creek without the old paddle" as they say. That would surely suck. 

So I may just scrimp and save and beg the wife to let me buy another one and mothball it for the future!! 

Peace and I look forward to participating here when I'm not playing. Mike


----------



## rjtm

Gatormike said:


> This amp kills --- every time I play it (R0 Les Paul or my Jake5 SuperTele) it just keeps getting better and better!
> 
> Not trying to be a d!ck, but I'm not understanding the need for more gain with this one. In other words, it seems like if you need more gain, especially when the boost is on maxed, then you sort of leave the whole juicy spongy plexi/Superlead-ness behind. To me, it's like the converse of someone trying to set the YJM super clean and then putting a dirt pedal in front of it to get the crunch and distortion sounds.
> 
> Again, different strokes for different folks....I know I'm likely prejudice as I always had amps with two different channels and now I'm just finding it totally liberating to coax the clean to dirty tones I want out of the amp just using the volume knob on my guitar and the built-in boost on the YJM. It just gives me everything, man.  In all fairness, I too cheat ---- I have an A/B box and go to my other amp for my super clean tones if I'm looking for that Fender-clean.
> 
> I admit I'm no uber-gain player though. Bottomline is that I love the amp and respect everyone's on their own individual trip on the quest for their tone! Peace and enjoy all! Mike



Hey gatormike congrats on your amp! About the gain, I wasnt looking for more gain than is in the amp  I just wanted a clean boost to add a little more gain through more overdriving and maybe some preamp gain because I didnt want to max out the YJM boost section because I want more of a hot-rodded plexi sound than a Yngwie sound. I've decided on a tim pedal. Ill tell you guys how it works when I get it!

rjtm


----------



## Gatormike

rjtm: Cool, brother. I dabbled a bit with my MXR MC402 CAE (boost only) in front of the YJM today. It sounds great with the YJM because it is a very clean/neutral boost --- slight warmth as opposed to the internal boost's slight brightness. I also have a Duncan pickup booster I've been wanting to try and I'll give that a try too. 

I completely concur that you have to feel good about your boosted sound and it is essential to my playing approach. Good luck with the tim acquisition and let us know how it works for ya. Peace.


----------



## mAx___

Guys, my KT88 arrived. Any special recommendations before installing them? I recall reading that they don't go in the same sockets as the EL34s or something like that...


----------



## zenfly

Deleted


----------



## ToneScythe

Hello there! 

I'm seriously considering the YJM 100, it's 'order on demand' in my local store - but i'm not gonna play blues-rock or whatnot. Think rather: Judas Priest, Dokken and all that cool (but I mean: C00L) 80's lead guitar stuff. Will use a sh!tload of effects in FX loop and in front (vintage processors like Rocktron Piranha, Yamaha, Alesis Quadraverb), wah, overdrive, EQ etc. 

So as You see, I'm not a 'guitar-cable-amp' kind of guy... lol

Axe of choice: Hamer superstrat with Floyd & EMG 81 & i'm gonna slay the infidels with divebombs yay! 

Question: could this ultra-teasing, pretty amp help me deliver all that deadly hairspray I'm seeking? 
 


OT not intended, but... swap stock EL34 for 6550 anyone? GODLIKE headroom mode: ON 

Regards!


----------



## zenfly

mAx___ said:


> Guys, my KT88 arrived. Any special recommendations before installing them? I recall reading that they don't go in the same sockets as the EL34s or something like that...



Properly biased KT88 will need significantly more bias current than an EL34, I think because of the higher (42 watts) dissipation rating..
Isn't the KT66 the one to swap with EL34 ? 

If you know your plate voltage enter it in this Weber bias calculator..

Weber Bias Calculator


----------



## rjtm

ToneScythe said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm seriously considering the YJM 100, it's 'order on demand' in my local store - but i'm not gonna play blues-rock or whatnot. Think rather: Judas Priest, Dokken and all that cool (but I mean: C00L) 80's lead guitar stuff. Will use a sh!tload of effects in FX loop and in front (vintage processors like Rocktron Piranha, Yamaha, Alesis Quadraverb), wah, overdrive, EQ etc.
> 
> So as You see, I'm not a 'guitar-cable-amp' kind of guy... lol
> 
> Axe of choice: Hamer superstrat with Floyd & EMG 81 & i'm gonna slay the infidels with divebombs yay!
> 
> Question: could this ultra-teasing, pretty amp help me deliver all that deadly hairspray I'm seeking?
> 
> 
> 
> OT not intended, but... swap stock EL34 for 6550 anyone? GODLIKE headroom mode: ON
> 
> Regards!



This amp could suit your needs nicely. It has a built in boost already and takes pedals very nicely. It doesnt get fuzzy with too much gain and has a convenient noise gate. It cuts through the mix nicely and has really nice lead tones, and can be pretty smooth if you want it to and if you dial it in correctly. The FX loop is nice also. 

The only other thing that would be competition with this amp would be a modded JCM 800 or JCM 800kk, which is what a lot of them used if they didnt use boosted JMP's or hot rodded plexis.

The compromise to those though is that you dont have the awesome features, especially the EPA system, so unless you can really crank those other amps, this is a clear winner. If not you should consider this and compare it with a modded 800/800kk or modded jmp/plexi and see what specifically suits you better 

But to answer your question, I believe this amp could handle those tones nicely


----------



## mAx___

I checked the manual and if I understood correctly I can still use 40mA to bias the KT88s. Let me know if this is OK. They sound great by the way!


----------



## Mat_P

@ mAx: You need to remove the clamps from the sockets. Easy task, it's just two screws per clamp and that's it.
I would bias it to the highest voltage in the green area as per the graph in the handbook. You can always roll back later.
BTW, what brand of KT88 did you get?


----------



## zenfly

mAx___ said:


> I checked the manual and if I understood correctly I can still use 40mA to bias the KT88s. Let me know if this is OK. They sound great by the way!



KT88 @ 40mA you must have 600vdc on the plates...


----------



## mAx___

Thanks guys, just to make sure of the right procedure I'll raise the voltage to the maximum recommended in the manual, then turn on the amp while pressing those two buttons to re-bias and that's it, correct?


----------



## Holme

mAx___ said:


> Thanks guys, just to make sure of the right procedure I'll raise the voltage to the maximum recommended in the manual, then turn on the amp while pressing those two buttons to re-bias and that's it, correct?



Yep!


----------



## Mat_P

mAx___ said:


> Thanks guys, just to make sure of the right procedure I'll raise the voltage to the maximum recommended in the manual, then turn on the amp while pressing those two buttons to re-bias and that's it, correct?


 
Yes, hold the buttons until the tube warning lights begin to flash.
Release the buttons and watch the show.
After the failure lights stop flashing you will see the 50/100W button light up for a while. The whole procedure takes about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## mAx___

Mat, I got the Russian Genalex Gold Lions. I couldn't afford to pay more at the moment and I've read great reviews from audiophiles so I thought it was going to be a good compromise. So far I think they sound really smooth, I don't think the seller burnt them in so I guess they'll get better. In any case I'm very happy with the initial results.

What can I expect in terms of sound when biasing them to the highest recommended voltage?


----------



## Holme

I _think_ it gives you a slightly warmer & more distorted sound as there's more power going through,just as a 'cold' bias would give the opposite?
Look at it this way,if you've biased in the middle you've got the happy medium/best of both worlds!


----------



## rjtm

Yeah I would like to mess around with the bias. What happens usually when you make the bias hotter or colder?


----------



## Shrebaron

Gatormike said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, man!
> 
> I just got done opening her up for the last hour and a half and it just keeps getting better!
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this amp becoming so popular ---- one part of me hopes they'll strictly limit it and those of us lucky group of purchasers will own what will surely be a coveted piece of Marshall history one day. On the other hand, if they do strictly limit them and your board melts down 10 years from now, you might be "up the creek without the old paddle" as they say. That would surely suck.
> 
> So I may just scrimp and save and beg the wife to let me buy another one and mothball it for the future!!
> 
> Peace and I look forward to participating here when I'm not playing. Mike


 
I feel the same way about this amp, I am among a small group of people that were fortunate to purchase this amp and get to experience the tone it offers. I am glad it has the attenuator but I can hear a huge difference when I turn it up to about 11 o'clock vs when it is the lower watt settings. It is 10 times better, I just wish my neighbors could appreciate it the way I do! This amp was not made for bedroom jamming it is a live or studio amp all the way.


----------



## indeedido

Generally a bluesier style benefits from a slightly warmer higher idle current bias while the increased more aggressive distortion of hard rock and metal benefits from a cooler bias as it tends to keep the amp tighter and more focused.


----------



## mAx___

I went all the way up to 47mA and I like it much better. The amp feels more compressed and warmer. Very happy with the tone of the Gold Lions.


----------



## Holme

Just out of coincidence have any of you guys tried 'NOS Mullards' in this beast?
Had no.1 tech in at work on Friday & after a STRONG recommendation wondered if they where THAT good?!


----------



## zenfly

Holme said:


> Just out of coincidence have any of you guys tried 'NOS Mullards' in this beast?
> Had no.1 tech in at work on Friday & after a STRONG recommendation wondered if they where THAT good?!
> [/quot
> 
> I Havn't tried them and likely won't at what they cost..


----------



## Holme

Thanks for post Zen but I'm just getting a menu screen here in UK?


----------



## zenfly

Holme said:


> Thanks for post Zen but I'm just getting a menu screen here in UK?



You should be able to find them there

I've read many many times they're the best


----------



## Holme

Looking at the price Zen (£500 for a cheap matched quad) neither will I!
I love the YJM sound stock,I'd sooner buy a bx cab for a full stack than squander £££'s on an experiment!


----------



## zenfly

Holme said:


> Looking at the price Zen (£500 for a cheap matched quad) neither will I!
> I love the YJM sound stock,I'd sooner buy a bx cab for a full stack than squander £££'s on an experiment!



On ebay they start around $300 quad and go over $1000 ..


----------



## Holme

zenfly said:


> On ebay they start around $300 quad and go over $1000 ..



Cheapest I saw UK £500!
Could EASILY buy a DSL for that lol!


----------



## zenfly

Holme said:


> Cheapest I saw UK £500!
> Could EASILY buy a DSL for that lol!



Or a set of every other new el34 from a vendor that burns them in right before matching and guarantees them for a while.. I think we better get used to these and if you have a modern amp I read they have 400vdc on the plates so the tubes last until you get home.. My JTM45 has 470 but the JJ E34L are holding up and sounding good..They were recommended by Amp-Head that makes the bias probe I bought while back.. I have 40-50 hrs on them and they bias 30 and 31mA same as the day they went in..


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> Looking at the price Zen (£500 for a cheap matched quad) neither will I!
> I love the YJM sound stock,I'd sooner buy a bx cab for a full stack than squander £££'s on an experiment!



Hey Holme look into a 1960bhw cab. They sound really nice and you should check them out as another option that you might like better than the greenbacks


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> Hey Holme look into a 1960bhw cab. They sound really nice and you should check them out as another option that you might like better than the greenbacks



I've got to admit those cabs look brilliant!


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> I've got to admit those cabs look brilliant!



Yeah now I'm rethinking getting a 1960b cab and thinking of getting a 19060bhw cab. Im stuck I cant decide what to do! I can get the b cab and have quite a lot of money left over, or I can get the bhw cab for a really nice sound. Also with the b cab I dont have to worry about keeping the cab in nice condition when I gig I can beat the shit out of it without any guilt. I dont know what to do


----------



## Mat_P

I think I can help you with your decision. 
I owned basically every Marshall 1960 cab of then current production over the past 30 years or so except the TV cabs. Of all those I only kept my 1977-build 1960 Lead with 25W Blackbacks.
My new 1960 AHW easily beats it in terms of clearity, punch, tight bass response and allover knock-yer-socks-off tone, and it can only get better as the speakers break in.


----------



## Holme

You can't say things like that here Mat P!!!
We'll all end up new cab shopping!


----------



## rjtm

Ok now Im convinced I'm going for a 1950bhw


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> Ok now Im convinced I'm going for a 1950bhw



Oh are you!
Well I'm not jealous at all...........!


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> Oh are you!
> Well I'm not jealous at all...........!


----------



## indeedido

I already had gas for the BHW cab. You are only making it worse!


----------



## rjtm

indeedido said:


> I already had gas for the BHW cab. You are only making it worse!



 So far Ive made you have GAS for a YJM and a BHW! I'm on fire!


----------



## indeedido

I turn over a new rig every year. All I need is that cab and this year will be complete! 
YJM100- check
1978 Greco EG600PB Les Paul- check
Analogman MXR Dyna Comp- check
Badgerplex Vintage EP- check

and that's just the last couple of months!


----------



## Mat_P

Holme said:


> You can't say things like that here Mat P!!!
> We'll all end up new cab shopping!


 
Wellywell, I'm not usually the kind of guy that raves about gear...any kind of gear. For me the YJM is just another great piece of equipment that rounds up my little yet thoughtfully selected collection.
The AHW cab on the other side was a real eye-opener to me as it works excellent with it's native bro the YJM and also with my hi gain VHT Pittbull Ultralead, the AC30 and the stoneage 1961 made Dynacord Eminent EMT.
It's a truely musical loudspeaker box that ports over your expression very well regardless of the style you're trying to get over to the crowd.


----------



## rjtm

So you think the A is better than the B cab with the YJM? I was looking at the B because it was easier to transport, the YJM fits better on it, and it is more bassy and tight which will give the YJM even more oomph and tighten it up a little. What do you think?

Holme, I also posted this so you could see some reasons why I think the B cab is better, but this question could apply to you too


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


>


 
Holme's what cabinet do you have here? I saw one I was thinking about buying? The guy told me it was a Jimi Hendrix cabinet but, I thought those had salt and pepper grill cloth and the 100 logo in the top left, like the picture below? It was the bottom cabinet and it didn't have wheels on it. The grill cloth was the same as the cabinet you have. Does $720.00 (US) sound like a deal? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Holme

Hi Odin,
Mines called a 1960AX & has a 1960 Lead sign on the bottom left hand corner that you can't see for the guitar.
I don't really know anything about the Hendrix cabs though.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> So you think the A is better than the B cab with the YJM? I was looking at the B because it was easier to transport, the YJM fits better on it, and it is more bassy and tight which will give the YJM even more oomph and tighten it up a little. What do you think?
> 
> Holme, I also posted this so you could see some reasons why I think the B cab is better, but this question could apply to you too



Cheers bud!
I can assure you on a fit point of view the YJM fits flush on an A cab so that's nothing for you to worry about (although you will have a bit of spare room on a B cab!)
As for the sounds well I'm all ears as I've NEVER had one!
Would be interesting to see/hear the difference as I do know ALOT of people on here seem to prefer a B cab on a 1/2 stack sooner than an A (some even using X2 B's for a 'full stack!')


----------



## Mat_P

rjtm said:


> So you think the A is better than the B cab with the YJM?


 
No, that's not what I say. I don't have the B so I can only talk about the A.


----------



## Stratslinger

Uk gassers can get your fix here at a steal - Yjm 100 for sale in the uk

Wish I could afford to keep it :-(

I have a 1960ax that I can sell with it I separately


----------



## Holme

Stratslinger said:


> Uk gassers can get your fix here at a steal - Yjm 100 for sale in the uk
> 
> Wish I could afford to keep it :-(
> 
> I have a 1960ax that I can sell with it I separately



No way!
Sorry to hear that Strat.


----------



## rjtm

Odin69 said:


> Holme's what cabinet do you have here? I saw one I was thinking about buying? The guy told me it was a Jimi Hendrix cabinet but, I thought those had salt and pepper grill cloth and the 100 logo in the top left, like the picture below? It was the bottom cabinet and it didn't have wheels on it. The grill cloth was the same as the cabinet you have. Does $720.00 (US) sound like a deal? Can anyone help me?



Hey Odin. I believe that is a 1960ahw and a 1960bhw cab (hw means handwired) and they come with G12H30's. The only other kind of cab it could possibly be would be with greenbacks but I dont think it is because I've only seen that 100 sign in the top right corner for handwired cabs


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> Cheers bud!
> I can assure you on a fit point of view the YJM fits flush on an A cab so that's nothing for you to worry about (although you will have a bit of spare room on a B cab!)
> As for the sounds well I'm all ears as I've NEVER had one!
> Would be interesting to see/hear the difference as I do know ALOT of people on here seem to prefer a B cab on a 1/2 stack sooner than an A (some even using X2 B's for a 'full stack!')





Mat_P said:


> No, that's not what I say. I don't have the B so I can only talk about the A.



Yeah theres an interesting thread on that! I want a B because it apparently is more focused, bassier, and tighter, which would tighten up the amp and make it a little more bassy and thicker/smoother. Thats what I'm hoping for 

Also although I have some major gas for the hw cab, I dont think I can afford it right now  and I think if I find a great deal on a normal 1960b ill go for it


----------



## rjtm

Stratslinger said:


> Uk gassers can get your fix here at a steal - Yjm 100 for sale in the uk
> 
> Wish I could afford to keep it :-(
> 
> I have a 1960ax that I can sell with it I separately


----------



## rjtm

Now that I looked it up, I found for sure that that is a stack with handwired cabs. Heres a stack for sale on some website I found, but it looks like the same cab

Marshall Handwired Plexi Amp Full Stack at zZounds


----------



## ufguy73

the stack that went with the hendrix head was a one off, with specially aged greenbacks (that subsequently went into the VM cabs) and a grillcloth that doesnt come on any other cabs.

really great sounding cabs...if i end up pulling the trigger on a yjm (again) i wilk be running it through these.


----------



## Holme

I _think_ the Hendrix was limited to 500 units? (don't know about the cabs?) & i'm sure Andertons said they where purple?
Here's a pic i found but as i said earlier i don't really know anything about them?





So yeah as rjtm said i'm sure those earlier pics are handwired!



EDIT: Did some googling whilst site was down,appears there's been 2 Hendrix Marshalls one purple & the 
latest one black (600 ltd run) & both heads & cabs are hand wired but the speakers in the cabs are worn in & aged?!
Maybe someone can shed some more light on the subject?!


----------



## indeedido

Those are 1982 AJH and BJH cabs, not the same as the 1960BHW. The 1982BJH is 7" taller than the standard bottom cab too. Both have the 25watt greenbacks vs. the 30 watters in the BHW.


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> those are TV cabs aren't they?



I'm not sure what they are Indeedido but now you come to mention it that bottom cab looks very tall!


----------



## indeedido

Ha, I corrected my post while you were reading it. lol


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> Ha, I corrected my post while you were reading it. lol



No worries mate,I'm more interested you actually found out what those cabs were!
It was beginning to bug me!


----------



## ufguy73

yes, the 2nd hendrix amp was a replica of his 45/100 that he used at Monterey.

it has an oversized straight cab, different cloth, and the g12C speaker that had been developed for it.

the head is basically a 45/100 circuit but has a few mods (basically lead changes to some of the values).


----------



## rjtm

indeedido said:


> Those are 1982 AJH and BJH cabs, not the same as the 1960BHW. The 1982BJH is 7" taller than the standard bottom cab too. Both have the 25watt greenbacks vs. the 30 watters in the BHW.



Good point indeedido! That cab is really tall


----------



## Odin69

It looked just like the tall bottom cabinet pictured here. I don't think it was purple though? I'll go back tomorrow and see if it's still there to take a picture. The guy said it had made in England greenbacks. I thougt it would look good with my YJm but, wasn't sure about the price, $720.00?

Here's the link to where I got the picture from Hendrix Reissue Limited Edition Stack
Like I said, I don't think it was purple so, I don't think it was the Jimi Hendrix cabinet?






The grill cloth looked like the one Holme's has.


----------



## rjtm

Yeah most grill cloths for old cabs or vintage reissues from marshall look like that


----------



## rjtm

So today I was curious to see how loud a plexi really was and if the YJM could get those volumes. I took out the jumper and plugged into volume one and put it on 1. I didnt even hit a chord, just a note by accident and MY GOD it was so loud! It was ridiculously loud, and I was amazed. Now I understand when people say that their walls shake when they crank their plexis


----------



## Holme

Unfortunately my 'like' button has vanished so the past few posts are owed one if it comes back!

Anyways back yapping!
Yeah i tried mine without the EPA on rjtm & its crazy loud isn't it!
Without the EPA my times of playing would be 'restricted' to say the least!
I swear the speakers bit my leg & punched me in the chest!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holme said:


> Unfortunately my 'like' button has vanished so the past few posts are owed one if it comes back!
> 
> Anyways back yapping!
> Yeah i tried mine without the EPA on rjtm & its crazy loud isn't it!
> Without the EPA my times of playing would be 'restricted' to say the least!
> I swear the speakers bit my leg & punched me in the chest!



Yeah, where's the "LIKE" option..? 
I'm offended  but not enough to leave


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> Unfortunately my 'like' button has vanished so the past few posts are owed one if it comes back!
> 
> Anyways back yapping!
> Yeah i tried mine without the EPA on rjtm & its crazy loud isn't it!
> Without the EPA my times of playing would be 'restricted' to say the least!
> I swear the speakers bit my leg & punched me in the chest!



Like!  yeah i was right in front of it and I didnt even hit a chord or anything I accidentally hit the A string and it just punched my in the leg!


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> Like!  yeah i was right in front of it and I didnt even hit a chord or anything I accidentally hit the A string and it just punched my in the leg!





They should start packing them with danger stickers!
Soon all the 'Chest Rug Gang' are gonna look like battered housewives!

The YJM Thread,the most beaten members of The Marshall Forum!


----------



## Holme

R.I.P. 'Bones'






The only member to dime 2 YJM's at the same time for 4 hours!


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> They should start packing them with danger stickers!
> Soon all the 'Chest Rug Gang' are gonna look like battered housewives!
> 
> The YJM Thread,the most beaten members of The Marshall Forum!





Holme said:


> R.I.P. 'Bones'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only member to dime 2 YJM's at the same time for 4 hours!





hahah!!


----------



## Odin69

I went back and bought the cabinet. It is a Jimi Hendrix 1982BJH. I must of been thinking about another cab they had there when, I thought it looked like Holme's?

It is a new cabinet but, it's been banged around. It has some minor tears in the covering and the cloth has a small whole in it. Someone ripped the 100 logo off the top left corner. They were asking $720.00 but, I got it for $600.00 out the door. I checked to make sure it had the MIE greenbacks in it before I paid for it. 

It sounds pretty sweet with all my amps. The clean sounds are amazing, it has "lot's of balls". 






My speaker cable was about an inch too short, so, I had to flip it sideways to use it. They put the jack on the bottom of the cabinet for some reason? I kind of like it like this way.


----------



## Mat_P

Comgrats on the new cab, Odin!
Great combo and a good deal, too!


----------



## Holme

Cool looking cab Odin!


----------



## elcid

rjtm said:


> Like!  yeah i was right in front of it and I didnt even hit a chord or anything I accidentally hit the A string and it just punched my in the leg!




I keep both volumes dimed and the EPA set low, but after making the videos I went to adjust the EPA back down and turned the knob the wrong way and cranked it. I was standing right in front of the speakers with my guitar and got the loudest most ear piercing feedback ever. It still felt like I got stabbed in the ear 45 minutes after it happened.


----------



## Holme

elcid said:


> I keep both volumes dimed and the EPA set low, but after making the videos I went to adjust the EPA back down and turned the knob the wrong way and cranked it. I was standing right in front of the speakers with my guitar and got the loudest most ear piercing feedback ever. It still felt like I got stabbed in the ear 45 minutes after it happened.



We're dropping like flies!


----------



## John 14:6

mAx___ said:


> Guys, my KT88 arrived. Any special recommendations before installing them? I recall reading that they don't go in the same sockets as the EL34s or something like that...


 Check your owner's manual for the correct bias range setting.


----------



## John 14:6

ToneScythe said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm seriously considering the YJM 100, it's 'order on demand' in my local store - but i'm not gonna play blues-rock or whatnot. Think rather: Judas Priest, Dokken and all that cool (but I mean: C00L) 80's lead guitar stuff. Will use a sh!tload of effects in FX loop and in front (vintage processors like Rocktron Piranha, Yamaha, Alesis Quadraverb), wah, overdrive, EQ etc.
> 
> So as You see, I'm not a 'guitar-cable-amp' kind of guy... lol
> 
> Axe of choice: Hamer superstrat with Floyd & EMG 81 & i'm gonna slay the infidels with divebombs yay!
> 
> Question: could this ultra-teasing, pretty amp help me deliver all that deadly hairspray I'm seeking?
> 
> 
> 
> OT not intended, but... swap stock EL34 for 6550 anyone? GODLIKE headroom mode: ON
> 
> Regards!


 This amp does the best 80's metal sound ever.


----------



## indeedido

You got that cab for a steal man! Great cab and looks great too!


----------



## Odin69

indeedido said:


> You got that cab for a steal man! Great cab and looks great too!


 
Thanks, it definitely was; I paid more for my 2x12 mesa cabinet when I bought it new.


----------



## rjtm

elcid said:


> I keep both volumes dimed and the EPA set low, but after making the videos I went to adjust the EPA back down and turned the knob the wrong way and cranked it. I was standing right in front of the speakers with my guitar and got the loudest most ear piercing feedback ever. It still felt like I got stabbed in the ear 45 minutes after it happened.



 my god that must have been insane! It probably felt like my ears after the Yngwie Show! Imagine like 3 of those at full blast and a bunch of feedback at the end! It was insane


----------



## rjtm

Odin69 said:


> I went back and bought the cabinet. It is a Jimi Hendrix 1982BJH. I must of been thinking about another cab they had there when, I thought it looked like Holme's?
> 
> It is a new cabinet but, it's been banged around. It has some minor tears in the covering and the cloth has a small whole in it. Someone ripped the 100 logo off the top left corner. They were asking $720.00 but, I got it for $600.00 out the door. I checked to make sure it had the MIE greenbacks in it before I paid for it.
> 
> It sounds pretty sweet with all my amps. The clean sounds are amazing, it has "lot's of balls".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My speaker cable was about an inch too short, so, I had to flip it sideways to use it. They put the jack on the bottom of the cabinet for some reason? I kind of like it like this way.



Damn you got a great deal on that cab!


----------



## rjtm

Yesterday I got a 1960b cab for the YJM. Ill test both cabs out (this one and the Jubilee cab with v30's) and tell you guys how it compares to the V30's with this amp


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> my god that must have been insane! It probably felt like my ears after the Yngwie Show! Imagine like 3 of those at full blast and a bunch of feedback at the end! It was insane


----------



## Wendigo

For what it's worth I have a Vintage Modern 50W with a 1960AX, and I bought the YJM100 with the 1960AHW cab afterwards. I've spent hours mixing and matching both half-stacks. The 1960AX is insane, but the AHW is several orders of magnitude better. Just more articulate, sparkly, you name it. The best possible amp and cab combination available IMO.


----------



## rjtm

So I just tried the YJM with G12t75's vs. V30s and MY GOD, there is such a difference. I dont know about the HW cabs, and they probably sound way better, and I know Ill get one some time in the future, but for now, some words of advice: Dont get V30s with your plexi.

The g12t75s sound smoother, nicer, and thicken the plexi up. The V30's sound very harsh and trebly with the Plexi and the mids are not smooth at all. Definitely for the Plexi go g12t75s or if you have the money greenbacks or G12H30's.


----------



## rjtm

By the way which input do I plug the YJM into? And which one on the YJM? Here are the speaker inputs on the cab.


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> By the way which input do I plug the YJM into? And which one on the YJM? Here are the speaker inputs on the cab.



16 OHM on the YJM (far right)
MONO 16 OHM right hand side on the cab.


----------



## rjtm

Ok good thats what I was doing  Thanks!


----------



## Odin69

Wendigo said:


> For what it's worth I have a Vintage Modern 50W with a 1960AX, and I bought the YJM100 with the 1960AHW cab afterwards. I've spent hours mixing and matching both half-stacks. The 1960AX is insane, but the AHW is several orders of magnitude better. Just more articulate, sparkly, you name it. The best possible amp and cab combination available IMO.


 
The HW cab, does it have heritage's in it? How's the Vintage Modern compare to the YJM 100?


----------



## Odin69

rjtm said:


> The g12t75s sound smoother, nicer, and thicken the plexi up. The V30's sound very harsh and trebly with the Plexi and the mids are not smooth at all. Definitely for the Plexi go g12t75s or if you have the money greenbacks or G12H30's.


 
I kind of noticed the same thing when I played through the new cab I bought yesterday (with the greenbacks) and my Mesa cab with V30's. The greenback's don't sound shrill at all.


----------



## Wendigo

Odin69 said:


> The HW cab, does it have heritage's in it? How's the Vintage Modern compare to the YJM 100?



It has he heritages in there. The Vintage Modern is COMPLETELY defferent than the YJM. It's like someone took an eq pedal and built it into the VM and then scooped it compared to the YJM. Much more bass and treble, more sag, and a bit more punchy at lower volumes. However the YJM is hands down the better amp. (Although if you want to sound like Slash the VM is your amp). Be warned: the VM sounds like dog shit through the HW cab, but brilliant through the 1960AX.


----------



## rjtm

The cover that came with my YJM is really tight and doesnt really fit well. Is that how your guys' coveres are? Its kind of inconvenient  I was hoping it would be easier to slip on.


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> The cover that came with my YJM is really tight and doesnt really fit well. Is that how your guys' coveres are? Its kind of inconvenient  I was hoping it would be easier to slip on.



Yeah,it fits great when there's nothing plugged into it but failing that it's a bit of a tight squeeze!


----------



## rjtm

I guess I'll have to buy a different kind of cover for it so it doesnt get too beaten up with the gigging and everything


----------



## John 14:6

rjtm said:


> I guess I'll have to buy a different kind of cover for it so it doesnt get too beaten up with the gigging and everything


 The cover is a very tight fit. You don't slip it on, you have to work it on.


----------



## John 14:6

Does anyone know if the labels on the footswitch for (Boost, Gate, Reverb, Loop) were written by Yngwie and then copied for the footswitch stickers?


----------



## ufguy73

John 14:6 said:


> The cover is a very tight fit. You don't slip it on, you have to work it on.



sounds familiar


----------



## zenfly

rjtm said:


> I guess I'll have to buy a different kind of cover for it so it doesnt get too beaten up with the gigging and everything



Before I paid $40 or more for a cover I'd buy a light duty 1/4" ply road case on ebay for $150..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARSHALL-YJ...235?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b7e278a3

Can ya' warm that cover up in the sun or on a dash in the sun then put it on hot and jamb some other stuff in there around the sides..
Ya' know? stretch that sucker out..


----------



## Odin69

I just started using the Yngwie cover on my head. It is tight also, I can get it almost all the way down in front but, not the back. The cables and power cord are in the way. I just hope it doesn't wear out the tolex?


----------



## Odin69

zenfly said:


> Before I paid $40 or more for a cover I'd buy a light duty 1/4" ply road case on ebay for $150..


 
Do they make a case for this head? I thought it was larger than a standard head?


----------



## rjtm

zenfly said:


> Before I paid $40 or more for a cover I'd buy a light duty 1/4" ply road case on ebay for $150..
> 
> MARSHALL YJM100 YJM 100 ATA Medium Duty Carpet Lined CUSTOM Amplifier Head Case | eBay
> 
> Can ya' warm that cover up in the sun or on a dash in the sun then put it on hot and jamb some other stuff in there around the sides..
> Ya' know? stretch that sucker out..



Good point I'll check that out. Thanks


----------



## rjtm

Odin69 said:


> I just started using the Yngwie cover on my head. It is tight also, I can get it almost all the way down in front but, not the back. The cables and power cord are in the way. I just hope it doesn't wear out the tolex?



Yeah that is one of my biggest worries. I feel like it would wear out the tolex more by putting the cover on and off than just leaving it off!


----------



## bigpapa

I'm hoping I have no issues with this amp. I've never owned a Marshall. I've never owned a tube amp. The YJM100 will be my first!


----------



## John 14:6

bigpapa said:


> I'm hoping I have no issues with this amp. I've never owned a Marshall. I've never owned a tube amp. The YJM100 will be my first!


 WOW....was your first car a Ferrari?


----------



## Holme

bigpapa said:


> I'm hoping I have no issues with this amp. I've never owned a Marshall. I've never owned a tube amp. The YJM100 will be my first!


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> The cover is a very tight fit. You don't slip it on, you have to work it on.



I didn't find it bad with nothing plugged in,but with-






It's a tight squeeze!


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> Does anyone know if the labels on the footswitch for (Boost, Gate, Reverb, Loop) were written by Yngwie and then copied for the footswitch stickers?



Yes as far as I'm aware!


----------



## zenfly

Odin69 said:


> Do they make a case for this head? I thought it was larger than a standard head?



They'll make it any size / color you want..


----------



## marshallmellowed

Well, I just pulled the trigger on a YJM100 today, and should have it by the end of next week. I'm pretty anxious to get it and compare it to my JVM 410H.


----------



## Holme

marshallmellowed said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on a YJM100 today, and should have it by the end of next week. I'm pretty anxious to get it and compare it to my JVM 410H.



Congrats!
I don't know what sounds/music you're into,but if your avatars anything to go by,you'll love it!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Holme said:


> Congrats!
> I don't know what sounds/music you're into,but if your avatars anything to go by,you'll love it!



Thanks, I mostly play AC/DC, Sabbath, Led Zep, Bad Co., early VH and 80's hair metal. Oh yeah, love Hendrix also.


----------



## Mat_P

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks, I mostly play AC/DC, Sabbath, Led Zep, Bad Co., early VH and 80's hair metal. Oh yeah, love Hendrix also.


 
Congrats, you'll love it!


----------



## rjtm

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks, I mostly play AC/DC, Sabbath, Led Zep, Bad Co., early VH and 80's hair metal. Oh yeah, love Hendrix also.



Yeah you'll definitely love it!


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks, I mostly play AC/DC, Sabbath, Led Zep, Bad Co., early VH and 80's hair metal. Oh yeah, love Hendrix also.


 I owned a JVM which I sold to get the YJM100. I would pick the YJM100 every second of every day over the JVM. The YJM100 is the prefect amp for blues, 60's, 70's and 80's stuff.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Thanks guys, I'm pumped to try it out


----------



## rjtm

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks guys, I'm pumped to try it out



When will it arrive? When you get it, tell us how you like it!


----------



## marshallmellowed

rjtm said:


> When will it arrive? When you get it, tell us how you like it!



Supposed to be here Thursday, and I'm off Friday and all next week.


----------



## drewz120

Its gonna make your d*ck wet!!!!!!! Awesome amp


----------



## rjtm

marshallmellowed said:


> Supposed to be here Thursday, and I'm off Friday and all next week.



Dude, you are gonna have one Mother F*cking awesome week!


----------



## rjtm

Hey guys, I have a few basic questions about the YJM. First, do you guys know how to autobias new power tubes when they are put in? (Im not replacing them yet but it would be nice to know). Then also the little white turning thing under the EPA is the bias changing right? Another bias question, what does a hotter bias do vs. a colder bias? (in terms of sound). Lastly, is it true that to change a tube in the YJM you have to take out the entire chasis?

Sorry for all the questions guys 
rjtm


----------



## zenfly

rjtm said:


> Hey guys, I have a few basic questions about the YJM. First, do you guys know how to autobias new power tubes when they are put in? (Im not replacing them yet but it would be nice to know). Then also the little white turning thing under the EPA is the bias changing right? Another bias question, what does a hotter bias do vs. a colder bias? (in terms of sound). Lastly, is it true that to change a tube in the YJM you have to take out the entire chasis?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions guys
> rjtm



I was interested how auto bias works so I googled Marshall JTM Bias and there is lots there with problems/questions/answers...


----------



## Mat_P

rjtm said:


> Hey guys, I have a few basic questions about the YJM. First, do you guys know how to autobias new power tubes when they are put in? (Im not replacing them yet but it would be nice to know). Then also the little white turning thing under the EPA is the bias changing right? Another bias question, what does a hotter bias do vs. a colder bias? (in terms of sound). Lastly, is it true that to change a tube in the YJM you have to take out the entire chasis?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions guys
> rjtm


 
Push the effects loop and 50W buttons on the rear while you power on the amp and hold until the valve warning lights begin to flash, now watch the show.
After about a minute or so the warning lights will stop flashing and the 50W button begins to light up.
Once this one stops after another one or two minutes the autio bias is complete.
BTW, no need to turn on the standby switch.

For that trim pot, check the manual for correct settings.
As I understand it a hot bias gives an earlier breakup and more SAG.
Cold bias gives more clean headroom.

You just have to remove the rear cover with 4 screws from the amp to get access to all valves.


----------



## mAx___

rjtm said:


> Hey guys, I have a few basic questions about the YJM. First, do you guys know how to autobias new power tubes when they are put in? (Im not replacing them yet but it would be nice to know). Then also the little white turning thing under the EPA is the bias changing right? Another bias question, what does a hotter bias do vs. a colder bias? (in terms of sound). Lastly, is it true that to change a tube in the YJM you have to take out the entire chasis?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions guys
> rjtm



Turn off the amp, put in the new tubes (absolutely no need to take out the entire chassis), press the two buttons at the same time and turn it back on. Wait for two/three minutes for all those little lights to stop blinking and that's it.
The hotter bias to me sounded better, slightly rounder and more compressed than the cold bias, at least for my KT88s.


----------



## rjtm

Mat_P said:


> Push the effects loop and 50W buttons on the rear while you power on the amp and hold until the valve warning lights begin to flash, now watch the show.
> After about a minute or so the warning lights will stop flashing and the 50W button begins to light up.
> Once this one stops after another one or two minutes the autio bias is complete.
> BTW, no need to turn on the standby switch.
> 
> For that trim pot, check the manual for correct settings.
> As I understand it a hot bias gives an earlier breakup and more SAG.
> Cold bias gives more clean headroom.
> 
> You just have to remove the rear cover with 4 screws from the amp to get access to all valves.





mAx___ said:


> Turn off the amp, put in the new tubes (absolutely no need to take out the entire chassis), press the two buttons at the same time and turn it back on. Wait for two/three minutes for all those little lights to stop blinking and that's it.
> The hotter bias to me sounded better, slightly rounder and more compressed than the cold bias, at least for my KT88s.



 Thanks guys! All the questions answered  Its good that you dont have to take out the entire chasis to access the tubes. For some reason I remember someone saying that somewhere so I was curious. The autobias feature is very convinient.

To bias it hotter I just turn the little white screw towards the right, right? And also what is SAG?

Thanks
rjtm


----------



## Holme

IMPORTANT YJM THREAD UPDATE:

For those of you that are getting a little tired of doughnuts-






Burgers are now accepted!


----------



## rjtm

And one more question: When biasing the amp, do I turn the white thing while the lights are flashing or after they are done flashing?

thanks,
rjtm


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> IMPORTANT YJM THREAD UPDATE:
> 
> For those of you that are getting a little tired of doughnuts-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgers are now accepted!



 I never got the whole doughnut thing and now burgers too!


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> And one more question: When biasing the amp, do I turn the white thing while the lights are flashing or after they are done flashing?
> 
> thanks,
> rjtm



Turn it BEFORE you auto bias/turn the amp on!


----------



## rjtm

So I just turn it before turning the amp on, then turn the amp on, and then hold down the buttons, let it autobias, and then its done?


----------



## FennRx

1) turn 
2) press buttons
3) turn on amp


----------



## John 14:6

rjtm said:


> So I just turn it before turning the amp on, then turn the amp on, and then hold down the buttons, let it autobias, and then its done?


 Yes, but hold the two buttons down when turning on the amp. You can let the buttons go as soon as the light show starts. The lights will blink for a few minutes and they will stop blinking once the auto bias process is done. The amp with be ready to rock after that.


----------



## rjtm

Ohh ok thanks a lot guys! I'm going to try to bias it hotter next time to get a little more oomph from the amp. I'll tell you guys what I think.


----------



## John 14:6

rjtm said:


> Ohh ok thanks a lot guys! I'm going to try to bias it hotter next time to get a little more oomph from the amp. I'll tell you guys what I think.


 I have my bias set at 38ma.


----------



## Odin69

John 14:6 said:


> Yes, but hold the two buttons down when turning on the amp. You can let the buttons go as soon as the light show starts. The lights will blink for a few minutes and they will stop blinking once the auto bias process is done. The amp with be ready to rock after that.


 
Does the 50/100 watt power switch supposed to stop on it's own after the tube lights stop flashing? I tried it once and had to push it to get it to stop.


----------



## clue

Marival said:


> Supposedly you can even go as far as putting one EL34, one KT88, one 6L6 and one KT66 in there. (Or any other ridiculous combination of four tubes)
> 
> This is not recommended by any means, but I must say I am curious about the crazy sound it will produce.


 
I have done this in my AFD100, and it is awesome. The tone shaping possibilities are endless. And every different power tube type does indeed make a difference. Haven't tried the 6L6 int here yet, but I'm liking 2 EL34s with one 6550 and one KT66 in the AFD100.


----------



## marshallmellowed

clue said:


> I have done this in my AFD100, and it is awesome. The tone shaping possibilities are endless. And every different power tube type does indeed make a difference. Haven't tried the 6L6 int here yet, but I'm liking 2 EL34s with one 6550 and one KT66 in the AFD100.



I knew you could use different tube types and it would self bias, but I didn't realize you could combine odd numbers of different tube types. Is that stated in the manual?


----------



## rjtm

Oh my god. I think I've found my tone... I increased the bias and right before I did it I saw the YJM demo video with chris george, and he got such a nice tone with the boost on. I usually dont use the boost but I decided to give it a try because chris got a pretty nice tone on that demo. I EQed it with the boost on and it sounds AMAZING. It is almost the perfect tone. I'm going to replace the preamp tubes with some high quality tubes (probably NOS ones) and get the perfect hard rock tone


----------



## rjtm

Odin69 said:


> Does the 50/100 watt power switch supposed to stop on it's own after the tube lights stop flashing? I tried it once and had to push it to get it to stop.



Mine stopped flashing. It took a while but eventually it stopped, then I waited 10 seconds and turned standby off


----------



## rjtm

clue said:


> I have done this in my AFD100, and it is awesome. The tone shaping possibilities are endless. And every different power tube type does indeed make a difference. Haven't tried the 6L6 int here yet, but I'm liking 2 EL34s with one 6550 and one KT66 in the AFD100.





marshallmellowed said:


> I knew you could use different tube types and it would self bias, but I didn't realize you could combine odd numbers of different tube types. Is that stated in the manual?



I thought the amp had to be modded to switch from el34 to 6550 and vice versa? (different resistors and things like that)


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> I knew you could use different tube types and it would self bias, but I didn't realize you could combine odd numbers of different tube types. Is that stated in the manual?


 Santiago said you could put a different type in every socket if you wanted to when he did a video with our very own Nuke aka Surf, at the NAMM show when the amp was first released. Santiago said you could do it, but he said it might sound horrible. You no longer need to buy matched tubes for the YJM100 either. Each socket is biased individually.


----------



## John 14:6

rjtm said:


> I thought the amp had to be modded to switch from el34 to 6550 and vice versa? (different resistors and things like that)


 Not with the YJM100. Just stick the tubes in and auto bias. You can put 4 different tube types in there if you want...........might not sound too good though if you do that.


----------



## rjtm

Thats amazing!


----------



## John 14:6

rjtm said:


> Thats amazing!


Yup.  Santiago created his materpiece with the YJM100.


----------



## FennRx

John 14:6 said:


> Yup.  Santiago created his materpiece with the YJM100.


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> Santiago said you could put a different type in every socket if you wanted to when he did a video with our very own Nuke aka Surf, at the NAMM show when the amp was first released. Santiago said you could do it, but he said it might sound horrible. You no longer need to buy matched tubes for the YJM100 either. Each socket is biased individually.




That's pretty cool, thanks for the info. That could produce some really interesting results.


----------



## John 14:6

Odin69 said:


> Does the 50/100 watt power switch supposed to stop on it's own after the tube lights stop flashing? I tried it once and had to push it to get it to stop.


 It will stop after a minute or more. DO NOT push it. Once the auto bias procedure is done everything will stop flashing or blinking. After that you can push the half power button if you want to use the 50 watt mode.


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> That's pretty cool, thanks for the info. That could produce some really interesting results.


 You can also go between 50 and 100 watt modes on the YJM100 without changing impedance settings. Santiago thought of everything with this one. It is like he kept thinking "it is still not cool enough yet........what else can I make this thing do" when he was designing it. Wait until you start using the footswitch and see how perfectly all of the features work. You are going to LOVE your new amp.


----------



## rjtm

marshallmellowed said:


> That's pretty cool, thanks for the info. That could produce some really interesting results.



Yeah trust me you will LOVE it


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> Yup.  Santiago created his materpiece with the YJM100.



I know i give Yngwie some stick now & again but i reckon its not _all_ down to Santiago!
Yngwie's a strict f@@ker & taking into account the YJM100 was in production BEFORE _and_ AFTER the AFD,i bet he didn't 'sign it off' till he was 110 percent happy with it!
Remeber "How can less be more? More is more!"


----------



## Odin69

rjtm said:


> Yeah that is one of my biggest worries. I feel like it would wear out the tolex more by putting the cover on and off than just leaving it off!


 
I'm not using the cover anymore. I noticiced it was wearing the corners a little already from the few times I had used it.


----------



## Odin69

John 14:6 said:


> It will stop after a minute or more. DO NOT push it. Once the auto bias procedure is done everything will stop flashing or blinking. After that you can push the half power button if you want to use the 50 watt mode.


 

Sorry guys, I have a another question about auto biasing. Is this how you do it? 

1. Set the bias knob first.
2. Hold the power and loop buttons on the back in.
3.Turn on power switch. Does the standy need to be on also?
4. Let go of the buttons and, let the lights do their thing and when all of them stop, you're good to go?

If it's like biasing my Peavey, I have to have both power and standby switches on and, no guitar cable plugged into the inputs. Is it the same for the YJM?


----------



## FennRx

i set the bias switch.
held in buttons.
turned on power to amp.
released buttons and waited for a few until the lights stopped blinking
turned off standby and rocked out.

note: i had a guitar cable plugged into the input jack the whole time.


----------



## Mat_P

Odin69 said:


> Sorry guys, I have a another question about auto biasing. Is this how you do it?
> 
> 1. Set the bias knob first. Check
> 2. Hold the power and loop buttons on the back in. Check
> 3.Turn on power switch. Does the standy need to be on also? Check, ignore the standby though, it doesn't make a difference acording to Santiago
> 4. Let go of the buttons and, let the lights do their thing and when all of them stop, you're good to go? Check
> 
> If it's like biasing my Peavey, I have to have both power and standby switches on and, no guitar cable plugged into the inputs. Is it the same for the YJM? Nope, all that makes no difference whatsoever with the YJM. Also it doesn't matter what position the epa, volume and EQ pots are


.


----------



## John 14:6

Odin69 said:


> Sorry guys, I have a another question about auto biasing. Is this how you do it?
> 
> 1. Set the bias knob first.
> 2. Hold the power and loop buttons on the back in.
> 3.Turn on power switch. Does the standy need to be on also?
> 4. Let go of the buttons and, let the lights do their thing and when all of them stop, you're good to go?
> 
> If it's like biasing my Peavey, I have to have both power and standby switches on and, no guitar cable plugged into the inputs. Is it the same for the YJM?


 I think I read where Satiago said it did not matter if the standby was on or off because the auto bias runs on a separate circuit. You still need to have your amp plugged into a speaker cabinet whenever it is turned on so that it is seeing an (ohm) load. My standby is on whenever I auto bias and my amp is plugged into a speaker cabinet also.


----------



## rjtm

Odin69 said:


> I'm not using the cover anymore. I noticiced it was wearing the corners a little already from the few times I had used it.



 Already?! Damn thats not good so many YJM's must be scratched by now from people using only a few times! They really shouldve put a better cover.


----------



## John 14:6

Holme said:


> I know i give Yngwie some stick now & again but i reckon its not _all_ down to Santiago!
> Yngwie's a strict f@@ker & taking into account the YJM100 was in production BEFORE _and_ AFTER the AFD,i bet he didn't 'sign it off' till he was 110 percent happy with it!
> Remeber "How can less be more? More is more!"


 I agree. There would be no YJM100 without Yngwie also. The YJM100 is the result of putting together one of the best amp builders in the world (Santiago Alverez) and one of the best guitar players in the world (YJM) and letting them brain storm.


----------



## rjtm

Odin69 said:


> Sorry guys, I have a another question about auto biasing. Is this how you do it?
> 
> 1. Set the bias knob first.
> 2. Hold the power and loop buttons on the back in.
> 3.Turn on power switch. Does the standy need to be on also?
> 4. Let go of the buttons and, let the lights do their thing and when all of them stop, you're good to go?
> 
> If it's like biasing my Peavey, I have to have both power and standby switches on and, no guitar cable plugged into the inputs. Is it the same for the YJM?



1) Set the autobias knob to where you want it
2) Hold down the FX loop and 50 W buttons and then turn on the amp
3) Keep holding the buttons until the valve lights start blinking
4) Watch the show. The valve lights will stop blinking but the 50 W switch will keep blinking. Wait for this to stop, and after everything stops blinking, turn off standby and play.


----------



## rjtm

Here's a video of Chris George interviewing santiago about the YJM. Santiago makes it clear that Yngwie had a pretty strict basis of what he wanted and santiago made it happen with a few extras and his special touch. He also indirectly says Yngwie "was a bitch to work with" 

Props to Yngwie though for not putting designs all over the front and making it look like an actual 1959slp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY2nwQRXsSg]YJM100 - Chris George interviews Santiago Alvarez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

rjtm said:


> Here's a video of Chris George interviewing santiago about the YJM. Santiago makes it clear that Yngwie had a pretty strict basis of what he wanted and santiago made it happen with a few extras and his special touch. He also indirectly says Yngwie "was a bitch to work with"
> 
> Props to Yngwie though for not putting designs all over the front and making it look like an actual 1959slp
> 
> YJM100 - Chris George interviews Santiago Alvarez - YouTube


 Great Video. I think Santiago was joking at the start of the video about Yngwie being horrible to work with. Santiago later said the whole process actually came together pretty easily.


Yngwie must be using the YJM100 prototype here in this clip.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0G3mKJ7I0k[/ame]


----------



## baj66

rjtm said:


> Already?! Damn thats not good so many YJM's must be scratched by now from people using only a few times! They really shouldve put a better cover.



It's like the only thing to complain about on the YJM is the stupid cover! I put mine on once and it was so frickin' tight I figured they really screwed up the one I got. I was kinda happy to see it's the same for all though... but how dumb.

Anyway great amp, world's dumbest dust cover.


----------



## rjtm

baj66 said:


> It's like the only thing to complain about on the YJM is the stupid cover! I put mine on once and it was so frickin' tight I figured they really screwed up the one I got. I was kinda happy to see it's the same for all though... but how dumb.
> 
> Anyway great amp, world's dumbest dust cover.



 Yeah really they had to ruin the perfect amp with the damn cover! 

I thought it was just my cover too so I posted it just to be sure and turns out everybodys is like that


----------



## rjtm

John 14:6 said:


> Great Video. I think Santiago was joking at the start of the video about Yngwie being horrible to work with. Santiago later said the whole process actually came together pretty easily.
> 
> 
> Yngwie must be using the YJM100 prototype here in this clip.
> 
> Yngwie Malmsteen-Cross to Bear - YouTube



I like it! It sounds a lot better than his tone on his earlier albums in my opinion (like rising force), and a lot less sterile and nicer sounding


----------



## zenfly

You can get a light duty road case for $150 on ebay and forget that cover .. The head will always be new.. covers dont cover the bottom and is where most get beat up.. Unless you don't gig with it.. I'm talking about the 3/8" cheep ones that are not meant for roadies to throw them around..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATA-3-8-Hea...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b896f51d


----------



## rjtm

zenfly said:


> You can get a light duty road case for $150 on ebay and forget that cover .. The head will always be new.. covers dont cover the bottom and is where most get beat up.. Unless you don't gig with it.. I'm talking about the 3/8" cheep ones that are not meant for roadies to throw them around..
> 
> ATA 3/8" Heavy Duty ~CARPETLINER~ Head Case For MARSHALL YJM100 YJM 100 | eBay



Thanks zenfly! I think Ill go for this when I start gigging with the YJM around August


----------



## zenfly

rjtm said:


> Thanks zenfly! I think Ill go for this when I start gigging with the YJM around August



I have a MOJO JTM45 that's still in the finished chassis stage and am thinking about having a case made for it 18x8x8 and using it wide open with no cabinet..


----------



## rjtm

zenfly said:


> I have a MOJO JTM45 that's still in the finished chassis stage and am thinking about having a case made for it 18x8x8 and using it wide open with no cabinet..



 I dont know about that man. The reason is, even with a case, when its exposed, things sticking out of the chasis are really in danger. Accidentally bumping into a power tube while its running could make you need a new one, just because of that. If you are gigging, I'd definitely recommend getting a cabinet. For home use only, it wouldnt be a problem as much. Just my opinion 

rjtm


----------



## Odin69

Thanks for the replys on the auto biasing everyone. You'd think they would've put it in the manual?


----------



## rjtm

No problem  I'm also very surprised they put almost no information about it in the manual


----------



## indeedido

My cover has not been out of the package yet and probably never will. Not a fan of the Ferrari red.


----------



## santiall

John 14:6 said:


> Great Video. I think Santiago was joking at the start of the video about Yngwie being horrible to work with. Santiago later said the whole process actually came together pretty easily.
> 
> 
> Yngwie must be using the YJM100 prototype here in this clip.
> 
> Yngwie Malmsteen-Cross to Bear - YouTube




Of course it was a joke... actually that phrase is there because before recording that video Yngwie was interviewed and he said that it was awful working with me, so I returned it to him . Unfortunately I don't think the 1st interview saw the light...


----------



## marshallmellowed

indeedido said:


> My cover has not been out of the package yet and probably never will. Not a fan of the Ferrari red.



Same here, I'll never put a red cover on any amp. They're not good for much, other than keeping dust off anyway.


----------



## rjtm

santiall said:


> Of course it was a joke... actually that phrase is there because before recording that video Yngwie was interviewed and he said that it was awful working with me, so I returned it to him . Unfortunately I don't think the 1st interview saw the light...



 makes sense. By the way, thanks so much for this awesome amp santiago! I dont think there is one unsatisfied customer of this amp out there!


----------



## indeedido

+1,000,000


----------



## John 14:6

santiall said:


> Of course it was a joke... actually that phrase is there because before recording that video Yngwie was interviewed and he said that it was awful working with me, so I returned it to him . Unfortunately I don't think the 1st interview saw the light...


 Thanks again for the making the perfect amp Santiago. It really is hard to even put in words just how much I love my YJM100. I am more impressed with it every time I play, especially when I get to use it live. The amp has the best tone I have ever had in 30 years of playing and being a tone snob. The features and footswitch all work perfectly too. I am not saying that it is beyond you to top yourself, but how in the world does *anyone* top the YJM100? The amp is a masterpiece and I have finally found what I have been looking for all along. The YJM100 will always be my all time favorite amp.


----------



## mAx___

Santiago, you made the best amp I have ever played, thank you so much!
And congratulations on Spain advancing to the finals -maybe we'll meet there if Italy wins against Germany! 

I looked at pictures of the guts but I could not see any traditional-looking coupling and tone caps, could you explain how did you design the pre-amp section of the YJM100. For example if I'd like to modify it from Superlead to Super Bass spec, where are things?


----------



## Holme

Santiago!


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> makes sense. By the way, thanks so much for this awesome amp santiago! I dont think there is one unsatisfied customer of this amp out there!



Certainly not on this thread!


----------



## Mat_P

indeedido said:


> My cover has not been out of the package yet and probably never will. Not a fan of the Ferrari red.


 
Right that, it's so but-ugly! Mine dissappeared un-unpacked in the big grab bag the day I took the YJM home.


----------



## rjtm

One more question 

I'm trying to find a pedal that can make the unboosted mode of the YJM (plexi mode without boost) get a hot rodded plexi tone. I am going to use the YJM boost as a solo boost when gigging (its perfect for a solo boost), but when I am playing chords, I am looking for a nice hot rodded van halen/gnr/ozzy type sound. Could you recommend a overdrive pedal that could get this sound? Preferably one that is more of a clean overdrive and keeps the sound already in the amp and just kicks it in the behind to give a hot rodded sound. What do you recommend?

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## John 14:6

rjtm said:


> One more question
> 
> I'm trying to find a pedal that can make the unboosted mode of the YJM (plexi mode without boost) get a hot rodded plexi tone. I am going to use the YJM boost as a solo boost when gigging (its perfect for a solo boost), but when I am playing chords, I am looking for a nice hot rodded van halen/gnr/ozzy type sound. Could you recommend a overdrive pedal that could get this sound? Preferably one that is more of a clean overdrive and keeps the sound already in the amp and just kicks it in the behind to give a hot rodded sound. What do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks,
> rjtm


 I played around with my Tube Screamer, but I prefer the stock booster for getting Rhandy Rhoads, Lynch and Van Halen tones with the YJM100. The band leader at church plugged his guitar into my YJM100 the first time I brought it to practice and he played Crazy Train right off the bat. The sound was dead on in my opinion. Even I was surprised. Sometimes I also kick in my DOD YJM308 (modded to Grey 250 specs) overdrive pedal with the level maxed and gain on zero for a little extra juice to the signal. I still use my Tube Screamer for a few songs here and there, but I find myself using the amp's booster, my modded DOD pedal or both together most of the time.


----------



## Mat_P

I like the xotic BB preamp at very mild settings.
Warm yet open boost with good harmonics, not as diodish sounding as a Tubescreamer if that makes sense. Complements the unboosted sound very well IMO.
To get an idea, it nails Thin Lizzy tones ala Brian Robertson/Scott Gorham very well. Should also be capable of doing early EVH.


----------



## indeedido

I've got a 108lb package scheduled to show up on my porch today. Any guesses as to what it may be?


----------



## Mat_P

indeedido said:


> I've got a 108lb package scheduled to show up on my porch today. Any guesses as to what it may be?


 
One of those new GPS-controlled ultra light lawn mowers?


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> I've got a 108lb package scheduled to show up on my porch today. Any guesses as to what it may be?



432 1/4 pounders?!?!?!


----------



## indeedido

Ha, I should have stated what's 108lbs and will be on my porch today that's NOT on Yngwie's snack menu.


----------



## mAx___

The more I play mine, the more I love it. What an incredible amp.
I have a bunch of treble boosters and I even built my own replica of the silicon-based Hornby Skewes pedal from the '60s but I'm favouring the built-in boost more and more, it really gives me the kind of desirable, transparent boost that makes the tone of this amp the best I've ever played.
I have a YJM DOD pedal too, I'm curious as to how it sounds in front of the amp as oppossed to the built-in boost. I definitely don't remember it sounding this good!


----------



## rjtm

John 14:6 said:


> I played around with my Tube Screamer, but I prefer the stock booster for getting Rhandy Rhoads, Lynch and Van Halen tones with the YJM100. The band leader at church plugged his guitar into my YJM100 the first time I brought it to practice and he played Crazy Train right off the bat. The sound was dead on in my opinion. Even I was surprised. Sometimes I also kick in my DOD YJM308 (modded to Grey 250 specs) overdrive pedal with the level maxed and gain on zero for a little extra juice to the signal. I still use my Tube Screamer for a few songs here and there, but I find myself using the amp's booster, my modded DOD pedal or both together most of the time.





Mat_P said:


> I like the xotic BB preamp at very mild settings.
> Warm yet open boost with good harmonics, not as diodish sounding as a Tubescreamer if that makes sense. Complements the unboosted sound very well IMO.
> To get an idea, it nails Thin Lizzy tones ala Brian Robertson/Scott Gorham very well. Should also be capable of doing early EVH.



Ok thanks guys! Messing around I've found a really nice tone with the built in boost so I'll stick to that for now, but when I REALLY crank it, I'll probably put very low gain on the boost and try to really go for the overdriven plexi sound. I'll check out the xotic BB preamp too because that might be what I'm looking for


----------



## rjtm

indeedido said:


> I've got a 108lb package scheduled to show up on my porch today. Any guesses as to what it may be?



4 YJM's together in one package? That would be amazing


----------



## rjtm

mAx___ said:


> The more I play mine, the more I love it. What an incredible amp.
> I have a bunch of treble boosters and I even built my own replica of the silicon-based Hornby Skewes pedal from the '60s but I'm favouring the built-in boost more and more, it really gives me the kind of desirable, transparent boost that makes the tone of this amp the best I've ever played.
> I have a YJM DOD pedal too, I'm curious as to how it sounds in front of the amp as oppossed to the built-in boost. I definitely don't remember it sounding this good!



Glad to hear you like it max! I also would like to know the difference between the DOD pedal and the built in boost on the YJM. Its probably very close but I think it sounds better because Yngwie probably requested the boost but made some tweaks to make it even better than the pedal. Whenever you get to try and compare them tell us what you hear!


----------



## ufguy73

indeedido said:


> I've got a 108lb package scheduled to show up on my porch today. Any guesses as to what it may be?



ever seen that movie Risky Business


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> 4 YJM's together in one package? That would be amazing



4 x 125 decibels!!!!
As awesome as I imagine it sounds,I don't encourage any of the chest rug gang to do it in an enclosed space!


----------



## Odin69

rjtm said:


> Glad to hear you like it max! I also would like to know the difference between the DOD pedal and the built in boost on the YJM. Its probably very close but I think it sounds better because Yngwie probably requested the boost but made some tweaks to make it even better than the pedal. Whenever you get to try and compare them tell us what you hear!


 

I have the DOD YJM 308. It sounds petty much the same except, to me, the pedal has more treble to it.


----------



## Strateuphoria

enjoying the good life, eh guys?


----------



## Ealdst

First post here but have been reading these boards for a while. I have just pulled the trigger on a YJM100, should be arriving Monday which leaves me in the horrible position of wishing the weekend away!!!!


----------



## Holme

Ealdst!
Congrats & welcome,I'm sure you'll love it!

Strateuphoria-You've got the bug! 
Keep an eye out for a bargain & hopefully you'll be 'doughnut slinging' soon!


----------



## FennRx

Ealdst said:


> First post here but have been reading these boards for a while. I have just pulled the trigger on a YJM100, should be arriving Monday which leaves me in the horrible position of wishing the weekend away!!!!



lol to quote tom petty, the waiting is the hardest part. congrats!

my yjm sounds better and better every time i turn it on.


----------



## Ealdst

FennRx said:


> lol to quote tom petty, the waiting is the hardest part. congrats!
> 
> my yjm sounds better and better every time i turn it on.


Luckily I have my Class 5 to help ease the pain until the beast arrives, but yeh the waiting is hell!


----------



## FennRx

Ealdst said:


> Luckily I have my Class 5 to help ease the pain until the beast arrives, but yeh the waiting is hell!




i played the class 5 in GC this week while killing time and the yjm just ruined it.


----------



## Ealdst

FennRx said:


> i played the class 5 in GC this week while killing time and the yjm just ruined it.



Haha well I'm certainly hoping come Monday I will be left speechless. I've wanted a plexi for as long as I can remember, with the EPA and auto bias this amp almost seems too good to be true.


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Odin69 said:


> I went back and bought the cabinet. It is a Jimi Hendrix 1982BJH. I must of been thinking about another cab they had there when, I thought it looked like Holme's?
> 
> It is a new cabinet but, it's been banged around. It has some minor tears in the covering and the cloth has a small whole in it. Someone ripped the 100 logo off the top left corner. They were asking $720.00 but, I got it for $600.00 out the door. I checked to make sure it had the MIE greenbacks in it before I paid for it.
> 
> It sounds pretty sweet with all my amps. The clean sounds are amazing, it has "lot's of balls".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My speaker cable was about an inch too short, so, I had to flip it sideways to use it. They put the jack on the bottom of the cabinet for some reason? I kind of like it like this way.



Dude I want that cab almost as much as I want pussy.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Skotosynthesis said:


> Dude I want that cab almost as much as I want pussy.



It does have a 1/4" "jack" hole in the back.


----------



## marshallmellowed

My YJM arrived yesterday afternoon, been playing around with it off and on all day. I've been comparing it to my JVM410, and they both sound great, but have their own thing going on. Not sure they sound different enough to hang on to both, it's going to take me a while to decide.


----------



## rjtm

Holme said:


> 4 x 125 decibels!!!!
> As awesome as I imagine it sounds,I don't encourage any of the chest rug gang to do it in an enclosed space!



That would actually make your ears bleed...


----------



## baj66

marshallmellowed said:


> It does have a 1/4" "jack" hole in the back.


----------



## Odin69

Skotosynthesis said:


> Dude I want that cab almost as much as I want pussy.


 
It is a sweet ass cab. If I turn it up loud enough, it is almost as good as sex.  

I broke down and bought a "100" logo for it off of e-bay and, got a longer speaker cable to get it off it's side.


----------



## Odin69

I hooked up my EHX metal muff nano up to the YJM today. Then I put the fulldrive 2 with the same settings in front of the muff for some lead playing. I don't usually use a lot of gain. Both gain knobs were around the 9-10 o'clock position. They sound good by themselves but, the two combined were a great.


----------



## rjtm

Odin69 said:


> It is a sweet ass cab. If I turn it up loud enough, it is almost as good as sex.



Awesome in a different way  Your ears will have the orgasms instead


----------



## rjtm

Odin69 said:


> I broke down and bought a "100" logo for it off of e-bay and, got a longer speaker cable to get it off it's side.





Odin69 said:


> I hooked up my EHX metal muff nano up to the YJM today. Then I put the fulldrive 2 with the same settings in front of the muff for some lead playing. I don't usually use a lot of gain. Both gain knobs were around the 9-10 o'clock position. They sound good by themselves but, the two combined were a great.



Nice! Now you have a true stack with the cab. 

Good news about the pedal glad you like it


----------



## indeedido

Holme said:


> 4 x 125 decibels!!!!
> As awesome as I imagine it sounds,I don't encourage any of the chest rug gang to do it in an enclosed space!



Behold my brethren! NEW CAB DAY! I give you, the mighty 1960BHW! (via a bad iphone pic)


----------



## Odin69

Nice cab, how do those heritage's sound?


----------



## indeedido

They sound fantastic. I'm coming from V30s which I love, so in comparison they aren't as midranged but much smoother. They do have a nice tight bottom end to them. I'm now having to redial my settings but I'm liking what I'm hearing.


----------



## rjtm

Thats great! I was looking at one but theyre too expensive. I've heard great things about them especially with plexis and yjms


----------



## Super Marshall

indeedido said:


> Behold my brethren! NEW CAB DAY! I give you, the mighty 1960BHW! (via a bad iphone pic)



Nice! I just ordered my 1960BHW Cab from Marshall. Should be here in about 2-3 weeks!!! I can't wait!!! I hear good things about it so I'm extremely anxious for it to come. It definitely looks good


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> Behold my brethren! NEW CAB DAY! I give you, the mighty 1960BHW! (via a bad iphone pic)



Looking good!


----------



## rjtm

What do you guys think? Would you buy it if it sells for the same price as the YJM? Just wondering 

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Modded by Mike Fortin! | eBay


----------



## marshallmellowed

rjtm said:


> What do you guys think? Would you buy it if it sells for the same price as the YJM? Just wondering
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Modded by Mike Fortin! | eBay



I take it you were joking, but my answer would be no. You can buy new YJM's for around $1700, so you'd basically be paying $800 for the mod (@ $2500). The YJM was not designed to be a high preamp gain amp. There's no doubt an extra tube stage will add more gain, but why? If more gain is what's needed there are other amps, like the AFD and 2203KK. As for the noise gate mod, not worth the added cost IMO. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> What do you guys think? Would you buy it if it sells for the same price as the YJM? Just wondering
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Modded by Mike Fortin! | eBay



Now there's 1499 YJM's left in the world in my eyes!
I wouldn't touch it at 1/2 price!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holme said:


> Now there's 1499 YJM's left in the world in my eyes!
> I wouldn't touch it at 1/2 price!



You love it... 
Every time some jackass torques a YJM your amp goes up in value


----------



## Holme

Quasar-Kid said:


> You love it...
> Every time some jackass torques a YJM your amp goes up in value


----------



## Ealdst

Sitting at work now, constantly watching the UPS tracking website, only around 10 hours til I should be back home and able to rattle some windows!!!!


----------



## Holme

If you turn the EPA off you'll rattle the street!


----------



## Ealdst

Holme said:


> If you turn the EPA off you'll rattle the street!


 
Great suggestion .

Just had an email to say it has been delivered, only a few hours left now


----------



## rjtm

marshallmellowed said:


> I take it you were joking, but my answer would be no. You can buy new YJM's for around $1700, so you'd basically be paying $800 for the mod (@ $2500). The YJM was not designed to be a high preamp gain amp. There's no doubt an extra tube stage will add more gain, but why? If more gain is what's needed there are other amps, like the AFD and 2203KK. As for the noise gate mod, not worth the added cost IMO. Just my 2 cents.



Good points. And yeah I was joking  Just keeping the thread going and I was interested in what you guys thought about this. 



Holme said:


> Now there's 1499 YJM's left in the world in my eyes!
> I wouldn't touch it at 1/2 price!







Quasar-Kid said:


> You love it...
> Every time some jackass torques a YJM your amp goes up in value



Another good point


----------



## rjtm

Ealdst said:


> Sitting at work now, constantly watching the UPS tracking website, only around 10 hours til I should be back home and able to rattle some windows!!!!



I know how you feel  When I got mine I waited by the door for 2 hours during the time of expected delivery until the UPS guy came  

And by the way, the YJM doesnt rattle windows, it shakes the walls


----------



## FennRx

rjtm said:


> I know how you feel  When I got mine I waited by the door for 2 hours during the time of expected delivery until the UPS guy came



i watched the UPS guy drive right past my house. I then watched them update the tracking info to "attempted delivery". bastids. 

Went and picked it up from the hub bright and early at 8am.


----------



## mAx___

FennRx said:


> i watched the UPS guy drive right past my house. I then watched them update the tracking info to "attempted delivery".


How much can they suck sometimes?


----------



## Ealdst

YJM arrived, took everything out of the box (knew the box had been opened when the amp was in the cover!) and there was no power lead! I've emailed Anderton's so hopefully they should send a replacement lead. Luckily I have a couple of spares tho so I've had a bit of time with the amp and I'm amazed, even without spending a lot of time dialing in the amp it sounds amazing, havn't tried it with my pedals yet as I was loving the amp on its own - even the boost, but I'm looking forward to hearing how it will sound once I have everything set up properly .

Oh and I know without pics it didn't happen, afraid crappy iphone pics will have to do for now.


----------



## Holme

Thank God you had a spare power lead!
After the weekend wait that would've just been torment of biblical proportions!


----------



## mAx___

Congratulations!!! I'm in LOVE with mine. I played a lot with the Boost settings this past weekend and I might as well sell all of my other pedals. Absolutely gorgeous sounding. It is so transparent that it's perfect for the kind of tone I'm looking for. I'll post some sound tests if I can get my pirated ProTools 9 copy to Bounce to Disk...


----------



## Ealdst

Thanks guys, I think this may have cured any GAS in my system.......for now at least . And yes I think if I didn't have a spare lead that would have been even more torture than all these YJM pics are to Quasar-Kid judging by some of his posts in this thread .

I'm amazed at the dynamics of this amp, how it cleans up or breaks up so nicely just based on how heavily you hit the strings. Unfortunately it also shows up every mistake I make (of which there are many) so I think much more practice is in order, but with tone like this that isn't a bad thing at all!


----------



## John 14:6

Ealdst said:


> Thanks guys, I think this may have cured any GAS in my system.......for now at least . And yes I think if I didn't have a spare lead that would have been even more torture than all these YJM pics are to Quasar-Kid judging by some of his posts in this thread .
> 
> I'm amazed at the dynamics of this amp, how it cleans up or breaks up so nicely just based on how heavily you hit the strings. Unfortunately it also shows up every mistake I make (of which there are many) so I think much more practice is in order, but with tone like this that isn't a bad thing at all!


 You are going to have a lot of fun I bet over the next few weeks getting to know your new friend. The YJM100 does cure amp GAS and it is also a great teacher. It will show you where you need to clean up and tighten things up, but once you do, you will find that you have never sounded so good.


----------



## rjtm

Congrats on the YJM! You will absolutely love it. The dynamics are truly amazing on this amp and they are just one thing out of many amazing things in this amp. Trust me, when I got this amp, my GAS was stopped, and I havent have any amp GAS since. Its one loong honey moon period!


----------



## Mat_P

Ealdst said:


> Thanks guys, I think this may have cured any GAS in my system.......for now at least !


 
Congrats, man!
GAS healer?
Since I have mine I'm GASing for a second YJM.


----------



## rjtm

Mat_P said:


> Congrats, man!
> GAS healer?
> Since I have mine I'm GASing for a second YJM.



 Good point!


----------



## indeedido

John 14:6 said:


> I played around with my Tube Screamer, but I prefer the stock booster for getting Rhandy Rhoads, Lynch and Van Halen tones with the YJM100. The band leader at church plugged his guitar into my YJM100 the first time I brought it to practice and he played Crazy Train right off the bat. The sound was dead on in my opinion. Even I was surprised. Sometimes I also kick in my DOD YJM308 (modded to Grey 250 specs) overdrive pedal with the level maxed and gain on zero for a little extra juice to the signal. I still use my Tube Screamer for a few songs here and there, but I find myself using the amp's booster, my modded DOD pedal or both together most of the time.



I am thinking about picking up a TS808, I sold mine a while back. How would you compare it to the built in booster? What didn't you like about it or what do you like better about the built in? I like the booster too, just scratching my curiosity itch.


----------



## rjtm

indeedido said:


> I am thinking about picking up a TS808, I sold mine a while back. How would you compare it to the built in booster? What didn't you like about it or what do you like better about the built in? I like the booster too, just scratching my curiosity itch.



It would be interesting to see what that does. I have been messing around with the booster and when dialed in correctly you can get a REALLY nice hot rodded plexi tone. Today, I got nailed a nice Van Halen tone easily by putting just a little gain on the booster to get the speaker distortion that I couldnt get with the EPA less than 75% (mine was on about 40% (11 o clock ish)). I turned the gain up a little and with some EQ adjutsments I quickly got a nice GNR tone. I turned off the booster and got aerosmith, free, and zeppelin tones. With the mids cranked you can get a nice randy tone also. This amp is awesome


----------



## codyjarrett

I'm hoping the next time one of these YJM100's passes my way that I have enough money to buy one.
I love my 70's JMP's
BUT!!
Between the AFD100 and the YJM100.
Marshall has knocked it out of the ballpark with these amps.


----------



## rjtm

codyjarrett said:


> I'm hoping the next time one of these YJM100's passes my way that I have enough money to buy one.
> I love my 70's JMP's
> BUT!!
> Between the AFD100 and the YJM100.
> Marshall has knocked it out of the ballpark with these amps.



You should get one! It would compliment your 70s jmps perfectly! 

Marshall really did great on these two amps


----------



## bonanza2252003

Got one on the way .Picked it up for $1400 used.(including shipping) This'll be about the 100th amp I've bought in the last 5 years. Only have two that stayed . The silver Jubilee and the Peavey 6505+ for more modern stuff. Both great amps but been gassing for something more vintage sounding with modern capabilitys . This may fit the bill . I gig a lot(www.smashingalice.com) and need the attenuation . The main reason I moved away from plexi's in the first place was the volume issue and attenuators never did it for me. I think this is gonna work 


cheers


----------



## Ealdst

indeedido said:


> I am thinking about picking up a TS808, I sold mine a while back. How would you compare it to the built in booster? What didn't you like about it or what do you like better about the built in? I like the booster too, just scratching my curiosity itch.



I have a Maxon OD808 which is basically a Tubescreamer, and I've found it works very nicely with the YJM. I have the pedal set with the overdrive at about 11 o'clock, balance at 2 o'clock and the tone on about 3 o'clock and it gives a nice smooth drive which is a bit thicker than using the onboard boost.


----------



## FennRx

Ealdst said:


> I have a Maxon OD808 which is basically a Tubescreamer, and I've found it works very nicely with the YJM. I have the pedal set with the overdrive at about 11 o'clock, balance at 2 o'clock and the tone on about 3 o'clock and it gives a nice smooth drive which is a bit thicker than using the onboard boost.



i use the TS setting on my Boss ME-50 at just about the same settings. I love to use the neck pickup and roll off the volume just a little bit. 

I have found though that the built in boost can accomplish much of the same thing though.


----------



## Ealdst

I have to admit I have found the onboard boost to be much better than I thought it would be, to my ear the Tubescreamer is a bit sweeter but there's not too much in it.


----------



## santiall

mAx___ said:


> I looked at pictures of the guts but I could not see any traditional-looking coupling and tone caps, could you explain how did you design the pre-amp section of the YJM100. For example if I'd like to modify it from Superlead to Super Bass spec, where are things?



the preamp is the same as any 1959. The caps are all there where expected and with the traditional values as well. There are not many caps so it sould be easy to follow by looking at the chassis ;-)


----------



## Söulcaster

santiall said:


> the preamp is the same as any 1959. The caps are all there where expected and with the traditional values as well. There are not many caps so it sould be easy to follow by looking at the chassis ;-)


 
Congratulations Holme....Now you can tell people how Santiago himself, posts on your YFM thread!!!!!


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> Congratulations Holme....Now you can tell people how Santiago himself, posts on your YFM thread!!!!!



I'm humbled!


----------



## Holme

Hey I hope Yngwie doesn't come on!
He'll 'Unleash The Fury!' on me!

:Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:


----------



## pleximaster

Some of you know I rent/lend some of my Marshalls to studios and special shows just as an excuse to own many amps and cabs... I only have about a third of my stuff at home and I can bring any new amp home and just say to the Mrs; "New? No darling, I have had that thing for years..."

I normally don´t lend them to gigs and especially festivals as they tend to be reliced fast... 

However, I made an exception with the YJM the other week, I was for a special band I know, who just resently recorded an album with it and as I was personally in charge of it, as thier "special guitar tech" that night!

I got to do a sound check and I ran the YJM into 4 vintage basketweave cabs on an outdoor arean stage at full power! That was a better then sex experience! The noisegate made it so quite till you hit a cord and birds 2 miles away just took off in fear!!! Even the stage sound guy thought it was cool (for a while...  ) then we engaged the epa. With the amp tamed by the EPA it still sounded amasing but at human sound levels.

I brought a 1969 plexi 100 watter as a backup. It is also an amasing sounding amp, however at 10 it is not quite a the YJM and it has some ghost tones gonig on that you can hear playing above the 12th fret. Ghosting is normal with all old 4 holers more or less even with cap jobs done. However in a band situation you don´t hear ghosting... I wonder why the YJM don´t ghost, does it have it higher filtering, still it doesn´t sound stiff.

Therefore, I have to agree that the YJM is the ultimate gigging amp!!!

plexi


----------



## Mat_P

Great experience, Plexi!
On ghost notes, I can hear them clearly with the EPA on 10.
They dissappear fast though as you roll back the EPA a bit.


----------



## indeedido

I've been doing some experimenting over the last couple of weeks with boosters and my YJM100. I wanted to share a little of what I found. I dig the '70s rock tones- Van Halen, Led Zeppelin, KISS, Trower, etc you get the picture. 

Electro Harmonix LPB-1: This was the original boost back in the day. Ace Frehley used it so it has to be good right? Not for me. Too wooly. Boosted the amp, but seemed like it needed a treble booster to go along with it. Not for me.

Wampler Plexi Drive: This is a great stand alone pedal on a clean amp. Super great I should say. But I don't think it's designed to be a boost. It didn't work well as a boost, too wooly too much bottom end. Maybe with a treble booster. 

Fulltone OCD: Nice pedal, very popular. But for me it was too dark. A little scooped on the mids too. A lot of boost available but not the tone I'm looking for.

Xotic EP Booster: Super cool boost. I liked it a lot. Dip switches inside really alter the tone. I give it a positive.

DOD YJM308: Very similar to the onboard boost now, maybe a slight bit brighter. Too close to keep.

Hardwire Tube Overdrive: Great stand alone overdrive on a clean amp. A little to strong for me on an already dirty amp. Don't like it as a boost but very much do on a clean amp. Even with the bass control down a bit, just a little too warm for me. I like presence with just a little warmth. 

Ibanez TS808: Lovely pedal. Nice mid hump. A little warmer than the onboard boost. Smoother too. There's a reason it is so popular. 

The winner in the bunch for me is the TS808. I think I prefer the onboard booster over all, but I'm going to keep the TS808 as a second option for a different kind of tone. The built in booster gets me 90% of the tones I'm looking for and the TS808 can do the rest. It's also good for a good Jimmy Page tone where I like the built in for VH/KISS/etc.


----------



## Holme

I'm not really a pedal guy,I have a total of 3.
1 & 2.A ZW MXR & a Vox Satchurator which I had with the Haze 15 & still to this day haven't even tried with my YJM!
3.A basic JD Cry Baby Wah which I purposely bought for the YJM & I think works with superbly!
I don't know,I just plug in a Gibson,let rip & think "Do I _really_ want to fuck with _that_ sound?"


Nah!


----------



## Odin69

indeedido said:


> Xotic EP Booster: Super cool boost. I liked it a lot. Dip switches inside really alter the tone. I give it a positive.
> 
> DOD YJM308: Very similar to the onboard boost now, maybe a slight bit brighter.
> 
> .


 
I have both of these pedals also, and, like them both.

I've tried the full drive 2 on it also. It sounds OK, it doesn't really have a lot of gain. It's more subtle. I never really liked the boost on this pedal and use the EP booster instead. I've been thinking about getting rid of the FD2 for this reason?

Electro Harmonix Metal Muff Nano sounds good but, it can be a dark sounding pedal when you cut the mids with the switch. 

The FD2 and the Nano (with the mids on) sound pretty good together with both gains around 9-10 o'clock. 

I didn't like the Fulltone Ultimate Octave on the YJM. Maybe, if I tweaked the amp knobs more, I might be able to get it to sound good? I really only like this pedal on my Peavey JSX.

I bought a H.B.E. Skullcrusher a couple of weeks ago but, I didn't think it was worth keeping and took it back. It enhanced the sound but, when you turned up the gain it got too fizzy sounding. It might be good as a dirty boost pedal?


----------



## rjtm

My god I love this thread... So much awesome information!


----------



## rjtm

pleximaster said:


> Some of you know I rent/lend some of my Marshalls to studios and special shows just as an excuse to own many amps and cabs... I only have about a third of my stuff at home and I can bring any new amp home and just say to the Mrs; "New? No darling, I have had that thing for years..."
> 
> I normally don´t lend them to gigs and especially festivals as they tend to be reliced fast...
> 
> However, I made an exception with the YJM the other week, I was for a special band I know, who just resently recorded an album with it and as I was personally in charge of it, as thier "special guitar tech" that night!
> 
> I got to do a sound check and I ran the YJM into 4 vintage basketweave cabs on an outdoor arean stage at full power! That was a better then sex experience! The noisegate made it so quite till you hit a cord and birds 2 miles away just took off in fear!!! Even the stage sound guy thought it was cool (for a while...  ) then we engaged the epa. With the amp tamed by the EPA it still sounded amasing but at human sound levels.
> 
> I brought a 1969 plexi 100 watter as a backup. It is also an amasing sounding amp, however at 10 it is not quite a the YJM and it has some ghost tones gonig on that you can hear playing above the 12th fret. Ghosting is normal with all old 4 holers more or less even with cap jobs done. However in a band situation you don´t hear ghosting... I wonder why the YJM don´t ghost, does it have it higher filtering, still it doesn´t sound stiff.
> 
> Therefore, I have to agree that the YJM is the ultimate gigging amp!!!
> 
> plexi



Thats an awesome experience! Its good to know that at full volume a YJM sounds just like a stock plexi


----------



## rjtm

indeedido said:


> I've been doing some experimenting over the last couple of weeks with boosters and my YJM100. I wanted to share a little of what I found. I dig the '70s rock tones- Van Halen, Led Zeppelin, KISS, Trower, etc you get the picture.
> 
> Electro Harmonix LPB-1: This was the original boost back in the day. Ace Frehley used it so it has to be good right? Not for me. Too wooly. Boosted the amp, but seemed like it needed a treble booster to go along with it. Not for me.
> 
> Wampler Plexi Drive: This is a great stand alone pedal on a clean amp. Super great I should say. But I don't think it's designed to be a boost. It didn't work well as a boost, too wooly too much bottom end. Maybe with a treble booster.
> 
> Fulltone OCD: Nice pedal, very popular. But for me it was too dark. A little scooped on the mids too. A lot of boost available but not the tone I'm looking for.
> 
> Xotic EP Booster: Super cool boost. I liked it a lot. Dip switches inside really alter the tone. I give it a positive.
> 
> DOD YJM308: Very similar to the onboard boost now, maybe a slight bit brighter. Too close to keep.
> 
> Hardwire Tube Overdrive: Great stand alone overdrive on a clean amp. A little to strong for me on an already dirty amp. Don't like it as a boost but very much do on a clean amp. Even with the bass control down a bit, just a little too warm for me. I like presence with just a little warmth.
> 
> Ibanez TS808: Lovely pedal. Nice mid hump. A little warmer than the onboard boost. Smoother too. There's a reason it is so popular.
> 
> The winner in the bunch for me is the TS808. I think I prefer the onboard booster over all, but I'm going to keep the TS808 as a second option for a different kind of tone. The built in booster gets me 90% of the tones I'm looking for and the TS808 can do the rest. It's also good for a good Jimmy Page tone where I like the built in for VH/KISS/etc.



Very nice review indeedido! I've heard some good stuff about the TS808 with the YJM and I think im going to try that.


----------



## Mat_P

Yes, great review, Indeedido!

On the TS808, how do you experience the coloring when the pedal is switched off?
I have a modded TS9 that I quite like but hardly ever use because it colors the tone when turned off.


----------



## indeedido

I didn't notice it sucking tone when bypassed. Any time I find that with a pedal I get rid of it immediately.


----------



## indeedido

I'm curious about a Keeley modded TS808. But I can't see the pedal being much better, pretty good as is. 

I forgot to mention I demoed a handwired tubescreamer next to a TS808 on a YJM100 yesterday at guitar center. I was curious about the difference given the price point too. I found the handwired version to be wamer/darker than the standard and a little more mid scooped. It also had a bit more power. But I liked the standard version better.


----------



## rjtm

indeedido said:


> I didn't notice it sucking tone when bypassed. Any time I find that with a pedal I get rid of it immediately.





indeedido said:


> I'm curious about a Keeley modded TS808. But I can't see the pedal being much better, pretty good as is.
> 
> I forgot to mention I demoed a handwired tubescreamer next to a TS808 on a YJM100 yesterday at guitar center. I was curious about the difference given the price point too. I found the handwired version to be wamer/darker than the standard and a little more mid scooped. It also had a bit more power. But I liked the standard version better.



Cool thanks Indeedido. I have a few questions before I look into buying one for the YJM. Does the tubescreamer alter the tone a lot or is it more of a clean boost? Also is it warm and natural? Does it keep the dynamics and other great things about the amp (is it transparent)?

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## indeedido

The TS808 is warm and very natural. It colors the tone only slightly, imparts a nice mid hump. The coloration is subtle and one I would say is pretty close to transparent and can be set to be a pretty clean boost. I don't think you would be disappointed in it at all.


----------



## John 14:6

indeedido said:


> The TS808 is warm and very natural. It colors the tone only slightly, imparts a nice mid hump. The coloration is subtle and one I would say is pretty close to transparent and can be set to be a pretty clean boost. I don't think you would be disappointed in it at all.


 I think my next pedal purchase will be a Maxon OD808. I plan on ditching my cheap (Delta Lab) Tubescreamer copy pedal. Both the Maxon and my copy have true bypass so they should not color the tone any. The Delta Lab pedal actually sounds pretty good, but I bet the Maxon will still sound much better.


----------



## indeedido

I've read the Maxon and Ibanez pedal are the same thing, I've never a/b'd one together. Can't lose with either one!


----------



## indeedido

I should clarify too and say the TS808 has no tone suck when bypassed.


----------



## Ealdst

John 14:6 said:


> I think my next pedal purchase will be a Maxon OD808. I plan on ditching my cheap (Delta Lab) Tubescreamer copy pedal. Both the Maxon and my copy have true bypass so they should not color the tone any. The Delta Lab pedal actually sounds pretty good, but I bet the Maxon will still sound much better.



Can't say I've used a 'real' tubescreamer, but the Maxon is my most used pedal on my board and has been for years, you won't be disappointed with it!


----------



## Redstone

I REALLY want one of these. I was going to get a 1987x, but I think the versatility of this amp is great. The major problem is I can't find any in my country


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> I REALLY want one of these. I was going to get a 1987x, but I think the versatility of this amp is great. The major problem is I can't find any in my country


 
Which country are you in? Andertons (www.andertons.co.uk) ship to many countries outside the UK, their prices are pretty good and their customer service has never let me down - even when my YJM didn't have the power lead in the box they shipped one out to me next day and threw in a set of strings to say sorry too!


----------



## Holme

That's a shame Redstone 
Like Ealdst said,can you not get one shipped to you?
Hope you get one sorted out!


----------



## rjtm

indeedido said:


> The TS808 is warm and very natural. It colors the tone only slightly, imparts a nice mid hump. The coloration is subtle and one I would say is pretty close to transparent and can be set to be a pretty clean boost. I don't think you would be disappointed in it at all.





John 14:6 said:


> I think my next pedal purchase will be a Maxon OD808. I plan on ditching my cheap (Delta Lab) Tubescreamer copy pedal. Both the Maxon and my copy have true bypass so they should not color the tone any. The Delta Lab pedal actually sounds pretty good, but I bet the Maxon will still sound much better.





indeedido said:


> I've read the Maxon and Ibanez pedal are the same thing, I've never a/b'd one together. Can't lose with either one!





indeedido said:


> I should clarify too and say the TS808 has no tone suck when bypassed.





Ealdst said:


> Can't say I've used a 'real' tubescreamer, but the Maxon is my most used pedal on my board and has been for years, you won't be disappointed with it!



Yeah I think my next pedal will be a Maxon808. I'm going to sell my mxr custom modified badass pedal. Ir colors the tone too much for me. How much do you guys think I should sell it for?


----------



## rjtm

Redstone said:


> I REALLY want one of these. I was going to get a 1987x, but I think the versatility of this amp is great. The major problem is I can't find any in my country



Yeah I've heard andertons is great for that. I'm sure you can find one just have patience and keep looking!


----------



## Holme

Don't know if any of you guys have seen this video Nuke made ages ago but I've had to post it for some that haven't!
Has me in stitches every time I see it!
(It was posted as piss take to someone who 'dared' to mock the DSL,which at one time i'm guessing was the forum favourite!)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7WnYKo7oCo&feature=youtube_gdata_player]DSL and the Marshall Forum - YouTube[/ame]



I love it!


----------



## FennRx

about blew my house down this morning.....100w mode with EPA at noon position

Cranked by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> about blew my house down this morning.....100w mode with EPA at noon position
> 
> Cranked by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



F@@kin Hell Fenn did it blow your MC Hammer pants off!


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> F@@kin Hell Fenn did it blow your MC Hammer pants off!



After doing that clip, here are my findings.

1) I am deaf
2) I am reasonably confident i now am in atrial fibrillation
3) I need to contact a mason to check the structural integrity of my house
4) I have an erection


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> After doing that clip, here are my findings.
> 
> 1) I am deaf
> 2) I am reasonably confident i now am in atrial fibrillation
> 3) I need to contact a mason to check the structural integrity of my house
> 4) I have an erection




I played mine on 3 both channels jumped with the EPA off & my mate who was sat on the sofa having a beer nearly shart himself!
I have a feeling if I'd have let rip on 5 I'd have been removing the 'nearly' from that tale!


----------



## rjtm

I might be able to crank my YJM later this month!  I'm going in the studio.. I can't even describe how excited I am


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> I might be able to crank my YJM later this month!  I'm going in the studio.. I can't even describe how excited I am



That will be soooooo loud rjtm!
But equally awesome!


----------



## bonanza2252003

*New YJM conclusion*

I absolutely love Plexi's BUT . This plexi has not realy resolved the volume issue . You still have to turn the EPA almost completely to max and the volumes to max for it to truly respond and sound like a plexi . The EPA is very good but when you use it to any large degree you can easily find amps that will get better sounds. 

So my conclusion is you still have to be playing stadiums to fully utilize this amp. I will keep mine to use for the 1/2 dozen or so outdoor gigs my band does a year . But for the clubs where I would have to have the EPA at 1/2 way or more my Silver Jubilee 2550 will sound slightly better. (I did an A/B with the jubilee and YJM at club volumes and the Jubilee won. I will add though that at full out volumes there is no Marshall alive that will beat the 1959 plexi circuit IMHO. 

Next issue is the YJM does not have a volume boost for leads and for some reason booster in the loop trick does absolutely nothing in this design to give a volume boost . Not sure why .I think the effects loop must be buffered ? None of my PTP amps have ever had this problem.Thats not to say its a bad thing but you are still stuck with no way of boosting . I'm just thinking as I write this that it may be because the volume is already maxed and the EPA is controlling overall volume ? Might have to try backing off the volumes a bit and see ?

For me there is still so much feel and sound that is lost with the EPA. It does definately still sound good but not plexi sweetness good and the general feel of a true cranked plexi is somewhat lost as well as the reduction in gain . It just loses that play itself type of feel compared to when its cranked. 

I'm going to get mine modded with a switchable dual EPA volume so it will be more usable for me . A fairly significant volume boost for leads is a necessity for me . The gigs we play here in Vegas all have in house soundmen .They tend to be lazy and will not keep track or even know or care when your solo's are coming up so boosting them is always my job. The dual switchable EPA volume will allow my leads to get closer to the sweet spot too . the rhythms will IMHO be equal to any number of other amps at this volume. But knowing my boosted leads will be in the plexi sweet spot is enough for me to call it a keeper . The reverb and loop are also very desirable options that a stock 1959 does not have and they both function marvelously .

Anyone have any idea if the dual EPA switchable volume mod on this amp will be a challenge or do you think this is a straight forward dual volume type mod ?

thanks .


----------



## Redstone

After a few months of Research I have decided that I want to get a YJM100. So come the start of August I will be the proud owner of a brand spanking new YJM100 and Whatever Cab I can get for it!!!


----------



## rbehm

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



bonanza2252003 said:


> I absolutely love Plexi's BUT . This plexi has not realy resolved the volume issue . You still have to turn the EPA almost completely to max and the volumes to max for it to truly respond and sound like a plexi . The EPA is very good but when you use it to any large degree you can easily find amps that will get better sounds.
> 
> So my conclusion is you still have to be playing stadiums to fully utilize this amp. I will keep mine to use for the 1/2 dozen or so outdoor gigs my band does a year . But for the clubs where I would have to have the EPA at 1/2 way or more my Silver Jubilee 2550 will sound slightly better. (I did an A/B with the jubilee and YJM at club volumes and the Jubilee won. I will add though that at full out volumes there is no Marshall alive that will beat the 1959 plexi circuit IMHO.
> 
> Next issue is the YJM does not have a volume boost for leads and for some reason booster in the loop trick does absolutely nothing in this design to give a volume boost . Not sure why .I think the effects loop must be buffered ? None of my PTP amps have ever had this problem.Thats not to say its a bad thing but you are still stuck with no way of boosting . I'm just thinking as I write this that it may be because the volume is already maxed and the EPA is controlling overall volume ? Might have to try backing off the volumes a bit and see ?
> 
> For me there is still so much feel and sound that is lost with the EPA. It does definately still sound good but not plexi sweetness good and the general feel of a true cranked plexi is somewhat lost as well as the reduction in gain . It just loses that play itself type of feel compared to when its cranked.
> 
> I'm going to get mine modded with a switchable dual EPA volume so it will be more usable for me . A fairly significant volume boost for leads is a necessity for me . The gigs we play here in Vegas all have in house soundmen .They tend to be lazy and will not keep track or even know or care when your solo's are coming up so boosting them is always my job. The dual switchable EPA volume will allow my leads to get closer to the sweet spot too . the rhythms will IMHO be equal to any number of other amps at this volume. But knowing my boosted leads will be in the plexi sweet spot is enough for me to call it a keeper . The reverb and loop are also very desirable options that a stock 1959 does not have and they both function marvelously .
> 
> Anyone have any idea if the dual EPA switchable volume mod on this amp will be a challenge or do you think this is a straight forward dual volume type mod ?
> 
> thanks .



Wow Really ,when I kick in the "boost" for solo's it absolutley RIPS.
I have played mine in clubs and Arenas I run the epa at 12.00 on 100w mode in clubs ,I do use a Plexi glass baffle similar to JB. I use 25w greenbacks 4x12 or 2-4x12's depending on the venue my yjm kills .


----------



## clue

You all convinced me. Already got an AFD100, but just ordered a YJM100.

BTW, I found the master at halfway and the EPA at halfway is a great setting where nothing is lost on the AFD100. And it is still useable at small gig volumes, and sounding like it should.


----------



## John 14:6

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



rbehm said:


> Wow Really ,when I kick in the "boost" for solo's it absolutley RIPS.
> I have played mine in clubs and Arenas I run the epa at 12.00 on 100w mode in clubs ,I do use a Plexi glass baffle similar to JB. I use 25w greenbacks 4x12 or 2-4x12's depending on the venue my yjm kills .


 I have owned a 50 watt Marshall Silver Jubilee head in the past and my YJM100 would beat up on it all day long at any volume. The Jubilee was a great amp, but my YJM100 is my all time favorite. I bought the Jubilee back in 1988 and it was my first Marshall tube amp. I had a Carvin X100B before that and a solid state Marshall also.


----------



## Holme

Its one of those things,I don't think you'll ever _really_ 100% get the exact sound & feel of a 125 db amp at living room levels no matter what kind of attenuation you use.
Even if it's just down to how the speakers react or just the sheer sense of power smacking you in the back of the head!
The thing I like about the YJM's attenuation is everything comes down accordingly AND it pro longs the life of your valves.
Yeah you do lose some gain but you can easily compensate for this & more with the built in boost!
Each to their own I suppose,but for me it's a winner!


----------



## bonanza2252003

Its definatly a winner but as always with any attenuator something is lost .I gig constantly (www.smashingalice.com) And with my two guitar band I also need volume boost for solos and no pedal ever quite gets you there (not with a two guitar band anyway ) . 

So just a couple observations . Might have to go back to what I did in the 80's . Turn my cabinet facing the back wall and crank it . Attenution never has realy done it for me and I don't think this amp is any exception to this rule. Cranked however there is nothing better.

the loop and reverb don't hurt either and are a much needed addition for me . Just wish it had a volume boost for solo's .The built in boost doesn't quite get it there for me nor has any pedal ever done so. With a one guitar band its not an issue though. 

I'm going to try and get mine modded with a swichable dual volume .If I can get that done and turn my can to the wall it should become my main gigging amp.


----------



## Mat_P

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



bonanza2252003 said:


> Next issue is the YJM does not have a volume boost for leads and for some reason booster in the loop trick does absolutely nothing in this design to give a volume boost
> 
> thanks .


 
I have a passive volume pedal in the loop.
I have the loop on and the pedal slidely rolled back for riff work.
For lead boost I just turn off the loop for a sort of pseudo boost.
So if you will it's a negative booster, works fine for me.


----------



## bonanza2252003

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



Mat_P said:


> I have a passive volume pedal in the loop.
> I have the loop on and the pedal slidely rolled back for riff work.
> For lead boost I just turn off the loop for a sort of pseudo boost.
> So if you will it's a negative booster, works fine for me.


 
Thanks . I'm going to try a few things before I do the mod . This is one option I've never tried


----------



## John 14:6

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



bonanza2252003 said:


> I absolutely love Plexi's BUT . This plexi has not realy resolved the volume issue . You still have to turn the EPA almost completely to max and the volumes to max for it to truly respond and sound like a plexi . The EPA is very good but when you use it to any large degree you can easily find amps that will get better sounds.
> 
> So my conclusion is you still have to be playing stadiums to fully utilize this amp. I will keep mine to use for the 1/2 dozen or so outdoor gigs my band does a year . But for the clubs where I would have to have the EPA at 1/2 way or more my Silver Jubilee 2550 will sound slightly better. (I did an A/B with the jubilee and YJM at club volumes and the Jubilee won. I will add though that at full out volumes there is no Marshall alive that will beat the 1959 plexi circuit IMHO.
> 
> Next issue is the YJM does not have a volume boost for leads and for some reason booster in the loop trick does absolutely nothing in this design to give a volume boost . Not sure why .I think the effects loop must be buffered ? None of my PTP amps have ever had this problem.Thats not to say its a bad thing but you are still stuck with no way of boosting . I'm just thinking as I write this that it may be because the volume is already maxed and the EPA is controlling overall volume ? Might have to try backing off the volumes a bit and see ?
> 
> For me there is still so much feel and sound that is lost with the EPA. It does definately still sound good but not plexi sweetness good and the general feel of a true cranked plexi is somewhat lost as well as the reduction in gain . It just loses that play itself type of feel compared to when its cranked.
> 
> I'm going to get mine modded with a switchable dual EPA volume so it will be more usable for me . A fairly significant volume boost for leads is a necessity for me . The gigs we play here in Vegas all have in house soundmen .They tend to be lazy and will not keep track or even know or care when your solo's are coming up so boosting them is always my job. The dual switchable EPA volume will allow my leads to get closer to the sweet spot too . the rhythms will IMHO be equal to any number of other amps at this volume. But knowing my boosted leads will be in the plexi sweet spot is enough for me to call it a keeper . The reverb and loop are also very desirable options that a stock 1959 does not have and they both function marvelously .
> 
> Anyone have any idea if the dual EPA switchable volume mod on this amp will be a challenge or do you think this is a straight forward dual volume type mod ?
> 
> thanks .


The YJM100 sounds *more* like a cranked Plexi even at "reasonable" stage volume than any other amp I can think off, plus it still has incredible dynamics even with the EPA below 12:00. My YJM100 gets better rock and metal tones than my Jubilee head ever did. I also get much better blues tones out of the YJM100. I only watched part of one of your videos and I think you were doing a Velvet Revolver song, but I could be wrong. If your band is only doing that kind of stuff and the Jubilee or something else works better for you then that is what you should go with. I use my YJM100 live and it sounds amazing, works perfectly and covers a lot of different styles. 

I have been playing over 30 years and I have either owned or played through a ton of amps. My YJM100 is my all time favorite and I play a lot of different styles and not just Yngwie and shred stuff. I have Malmsteen Strats also because I love the scalloped necks. They are the best ever for bending and fluid vibrato. I am surprised more blues guys don't use scalloped fretboards. I get Yngwie and Dokken sounds out of the YJM100 easily. I can also get all of the Hendrix, Purple and Classic Rock stuff, along with Jeff Beck, Lincoln Brewster, Hillsong, R&B, Funk and everything else I have wanted or needed to play since I got my YJM100 a couple of months ago. I could not be any happier with it.


----------



## Holme

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



bonanza2252003 said:


> I absolutely love Plexi's BUT . This plexi has not realy resolved the volume issue . You still have to turn the EPA almost completely to max and the volumes to max for it to truly respond and sound like a plexi . The EPA is very good but when you use it to any large degree you can easily find amps that will get better sounds.
> 
> So my conclusion is you still have to be playing stadiums to fully utilize this amp. I will keep mine to use for the 1/2 dozen or so outdoor gigs my band does a year . But for the clubs where I would have to have the EPA at 1/2 way or more my Silver Jubilee 2550 will sound slightly better. (I did an A/B with the jubilee and YJM at club volumes and the Jubilee won. I will add though that at full out volumes there is no Marshall alive that will beat the 1959 plexi circuit IMHO.
> 
> Next issue is the YJM does not have a volume boost for leads and for some reason booster in the loop trick does absolutely nothing in this design to give a volume boost . Not sure why .I think the effects loop must be buffered ? None of my PTP amps have ever had this problem.Thats not to say its a bad thing but you are still stuck with no way of boosting . I'm just thinking as I write this that it may be because the volume is already maxed and the EPA is controlling overall volume ? Might have to try backing off the volumes a bit and see ?
> 
> For me there is still so much feel and sound that is lost with the EPA. It does definately still sound good but not plexi sweetness good and the general feel of a true cranked plexi is somewhat lost as well as the reduction in gain . It just loses that play itself type of feel compared to when its cranked.
> 
> I'm going to get mine modded with a switchable dual EPA volume so it will be more usable for me . A fairly significant volume boost for leads is a necessity for me . The gigs we play here in Vegas all have in house soundmen .They tend to be lazy and will not keep track or even know or care when your solo's are coming up so boosting them is always my job. The dual switchable EPA volume will allow my leads to get closer to the sweet spot too . the rhythms will IMHO be equal to any number of other amps at this volume. But knowing my boosted leads will be in the plexi sweet spot is enough for me to call it a keeper . The reverb and loop are also very desirable options that a stock 1959 does not have and they both function marvelously .
> 
> Anyone have any idea if the dual EPA switchable volume mod on this amp will be a challenge or do you think this is a straight forward dual volume type mod ?
> 
> thanks .



May we ask how you have the amp set up & dialled in,including if you have it jumped & which side you're plugging the guitar into?
There's just too many 's popping up in your statement compared to mine & other peoples findings,especially with the boost,most people are finding it 'too much' more than 'not enough?'


----------



## FennRx

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



John 14:6 said:


> The YJM100 sounds *more* like a cranked even at "reasonable" stage volume than any other amp I can think off, plus it still has incredible dynamics even with the EPA below 12:00. My YJM100 gets better rock and metal tones than my Jubilee head ever did. I also get much better blues tones out of the YJM100. I only watched part of one of your videos and I think you were doing a Velvet Revolver song, but I could be wrong. If your band is only doing that kind of stuff and the Jubilee or something else works better for you then that is what you should go with. I use my YJM100 live and it sounds amazing, works perfectly and covers a lot of different styles.
> 
> I have been playing over 30 years and I have either owned or played through a ton of amps. My YJM100 is my all time favorite and I play a lot of different styles and not just Yngwie and shred stuff. I have Malmsteen Strats also because I love the scalloped necks. They are the best ever for bending and fluid vibrato. I am surprised more blues guys don't use scalloped fretboards. I get Yngwie and Dokken sounds out of the YJM100 easily. I can also get all of the Hendrix, Purple and Classic Rock stuff, along with Jeff Beck, Lincoln Brewster, Hillsong, R&B, Funk and everything else I have wanted or needed to play since I got my YJM100 a couple of months ago. I could not be any happier with it.



i would tend to agree with this, though it is obvious to me that you have had far more experience with guitar amps than I have. The EPA really does work. I find that the amp really shines with the EPA at 25% or higher, BUT it still sounds good at lower settings.


----------



## John 14:6

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



FennRx said:


> i would tend to agree with this, though it is obvious to me that you have had far more experience with guitar amps than I have. The EPA really does work. I find that the amp really shines with the EPA at 25% or higher, BUT it still sounds good at lower settings.


 Nothing sounds just like a cranked Plexi, but a cranked Plexi. The YJM100 gets pretty darn close to "that sound" at reasonable volumes though. You can go from metal to blues by stepping on the footswitch or just by rolling back the guitar's volume. Any 50 or 100 watt tube amp needs to be loud to sound its best. That is what they were designed for. If they happen to sound good at low volume then that is big plus. Yngwie requested the EPA be put into his signature amp so he could still use the amp in live situations where a cranked Plexi would not work. Joe Bonamassa gets great rock and blues tones out of his Jubilee amp and I know that he pushes them pretty hard on stage and he uses something to cover the speakers to lessen the stage volume. You could do the same thing with a YJM100 if you wanted to.


----------



## Redstone

Quick question? Can you plug in 2 guitars into the YJM100?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Quick question? Can you plug in 2 guitars into the YJM100?



Good question!
One for each Vol.?
I don't know to be honest?
Lets see if someone else does!


----------



## indeedido

Yes you can. It's about like jumping channels. One guitar into each channel. It's what they were originally designed for I believe. People jumping them was just a happy accident.


----------



## John 14:6

I just checked the completed listings on ebay for YJM100's and Eddie's Guitars has been taking $1,600 with free shipping as best offers for new YJM100's. You just can't beat that deal.

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | eBay


----------



## Quasar-Kid

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



bonanza2252003 said:


> I absolutely love Plexi's BUT . This plexi has not realy resolved the volume issue . You still have to turn the EPA almost completely to max and the volumes to max for it to truly respond and sound like a plexi . The EPA is very good but when you use it to any large degree you can easily find amps that will get better sounds.
> 
> So my conclusion is you still have to be playing stadiums to fully utilize this amp. I will keep mine to use for the 1/2 dozen or so outdoor gigs my band does a year . But for the clubs where I would have to have the EPA at 1/2 way or more my Silver Jubilee 2550 will sound slightly better. (I did an A/B with the jubilee and YJM at club volumes and the Jubilee won. I will add though that at full out volumes there is no Marshall alive that will beat the 1959 plexi circuit IMHO.
> 
> Next issue is the YJM does not have a volume boost for leads and for some reason booster in the loop trick does absolutely nothing in this design to give a volume boost . Not sure why .I think the effects loop must be buffered ? None of my PTP amps have ever had this problem.Thats not to say its a bad thing but you are still stuck with no way of boosting . I'm just thinking as I write this that it may be because the volume is already maxed and the EPA is controlling overall volume ? Might have to try backing off the volumes a bit and see ?
> 
> For me there is still so much feel and sound that is lost with the EPA. It does definately still sound good but not plexi sweetness good and the general feel of a true cranked plexi is somewhat lost as well as the reduction in gain . It just loses that play itself type of feel compared to when its cranked.
> 
> I'm going to get mine modded with a switchable dual EPA volume so it will be more usable for me . A fairly significant volume boost for leads is a necessity for me . The gigs we play here in Vegas all have in house soundmen .They tend to be lazy and will not keep track or even know or care when your solo's are coming up so boosting them is always my job. The dual switchable EPA volume will allow my leads to get closer to the sweet spot too . the rhythms will IMHO be equal to any number of other amps at this volume. But knowing my boosted leads will be in the plexi sweet spot is enough for me to call it a keeper . The reverb and loop are also very desirable options that a stock 1959 does not have and they both function marvelously .
> 
> Anyone have any idea if the dual EPA switchable volume mod on this amp will be a challenge or do you think this is a straight forward dual volume type mod ?
> 
> thanks .



I do not own a YJM - but - my experience with that head was different than what you post here...
in fact completely different 



 so how much time have you spent playing with a YJM..?


----------



## Holme

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



Quasar-Kid said:


> I do not own a YJM - but - my experience with that head was different than what you post here...
> in fact completely different
> 
> 
> 
> so how much time have you spent playing with a YJM..?



The guy made the same statement over at Surfs RoadHouse & got roasted over there too!
Must have spat his dummy out,haven't heard a peep out of him since!
Think he was a legend in his own lunch time!


----------



## John 14:6

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



Holme said:


> The guy made the same statement over at Surfs RoadHouse & got roasted over there too!
> Must have spat his dummy out,haven't heard a peep out of him since!
> Think he was a legend in his own lunch time!


 I guess not everyone will love the amp, *but I sure do*.


----------



## Redstone

My brand spanking new YJM100 and 1960AV cab are on the way. I hope to have them next week. They may have set me back €2280 ($2800) combined, but It is all worth it to have an awesome amp. Should be here at the earliest friday or saturday, but probably some day next week unless something major goes wrong. 

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## FennRx

i just played a cranked plexi thru a 4x12 with my wife and 2 year old upstairs sleeping. i friggin love this thing!


----------



## Ealdst

FennRx said:


> i just played a cranked plexi thru a 4x12 with my wife and 2 year old upstairs sleeping. i friggin love this thing!


 
I love the versatility the EPA offers for volume, but I really want a chance to crank it at full 100W mode. As it stands tho if I put the power up full I get moaned at for being too loud as soon as the volumes turned up enough for any sound at all to come out!


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> I love the versatility the EPA offers for volume, but I really want a chance to crank it at full 100W mode. As it stands tho if I put the power up full I get moaned at for being too loud as soon as the volumes turned up enough for any sound at all to come out!



Yeah I've noticed the speakers kinda 'come to life' & spank you!


----------



## DWK302

*Re: New YJM conclusion*



Quasar-Kid said:


> I do not own a YJM - but - my experience with that head was different than what you post here...
> in fact completely different
> 
> 
> 
> so how much time have you spent playing with a YJM..?




I play mine with 50 watts with the EPA at 25% and it still sounds amazing.


----------



## bigpapa

Okay, so I'm back with more questions. I appreciate y'all and your wisdom! Once I get my YJM100, I will need a 4x12 cabinet. Being a novice and this being my first tube amp, I want to be sure I pair it up with cabinet that will handle the power of the head. I assume that the 1960A/B is like a entry level cab to start??? Any information on what to pair with the YJM100 would be most helpful and appreciated! 

BIG PAPA


----------



## John 14:6

bigpapa said:


> Okay, so I'm back with more questions. I appreciate y'all and your wisdom! Once I get my YJM100, I will need a 4x12 cabinet. Being a novice and this being my first tube amp, I want to be sure I pair it up with cabinet that will handle the power of the head. I assume that the 1960A/B is like a entry level cab to start??? Any information on what to pair with the YJM100 would be most helpful and appreciated!
> 
> BIG PAPA


 A Marshall 1960 cabinet will work perfectly since this is what Yngwie uses with the amp. The cabinet comes stock with four GT12-75 Celestion speakers and the cabinet can handle 300 watts. A cranked YJM100 will put out well over 100 watts, but the 300 watt cabinet should handle the amp with ease.


----------



## Holme

bigpapa said:


> Okay, so I'm back with more questions. I appreciate y'all and your wisdom! Once I get my YJM100, I will need a 4x12 cabinet. Being a novice and this being my first tube amp, I want to be sure I pair it up with cabinet that will handle the power of the head. I assume that the 1960A/B is like a entry level cab to start??? Any information on what to pair with the YJM100 would be most helpful and appreciated!
> 
> BIG PAPA



Excellent advice from John!
The good thing with this head is it's not stuck to one cab,the chest rug gang are having/reporting fantastic results with all sorts (which is good news for us!)
The general 'pair' with a 'plexi' is with a 1960AX with 'Greenbacks' which is what I have.
Sounds great BUT you have to have a full stack to match its power!
So if you just want a 1/2 stack dimed at the minute avoid the greenbacks for now!


----------



## bigpapa

John 14:6 said:


> A Marshall 1960 cabinet will work perfectly since this is what Yngwie uses with the amp. The cabinet comes stock with four GT12-75 Celestion speakers and the cabinet can handle 300 watts. A cranked YJM100 will put out well over 100 watts, but the 300 watt cabinet should handle the amp with ease.



Thanks again, so much!!! 

"Ask, and you will receive. Search, and you will find. Knock, and the door will be opened for you."


----------



## Mat_P

If you don't mind the extra bucks get the 1960HW loaded with G12H30 Heritage, handsdown the best cab Marshall has build in decades.
The 1960A is good with the YJM but the HW is excellent, if you don't explicitely want to copy Yngwie tone that is.


----------



## Odin69

I think my 1982BJH with Greenbacks sounds better than my cab with Vintage 30's. The V30's sounded a little harsh IMO. I wouldn't mind getting one of those HW cabinets in the future with heritage's in it.


----------



## Redstone

Anyone else wish the YJM had a plexi panel? I think it would be a little more authentic, but I think Yngwie requested an aluminum panel.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Anyone else wish the YJM had a plexi panel? I think it would be a little more authentic, but I think Yngwie requested an aluminum panel.



No this is the first 'Plexi' I've owned (& the first keeper as far as I'm concerned!)
But yeah I'm sure you're right & have read Santiago say this was Yngwies request!


----------



## Mat_P

Since the YJM is based on the early 70th metal panel it's all good and authentic I'd say.


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> No this is the first 'Plexi' I've owned (& the first keeper as far as I'm concerned!)
> But yeah I'm sure you're right & have read Santiago say this was Yngwies request!


I can't wait to get mine. I'm going to england next week and I'm picking it up on the way home hopefully. The guy in the store said that he would make it his personal priority to have that amp for me on or before monday 30th even if he has to deliver it himself. to be honest, I think he just wants to hear it for himself. He was telling me the other day that he thinks his JCM 800 is too heavy. Wait'll he tries to carry this beast lol. He got pissed at the local marshall distributer for accidentally sending me a 1959RR by mistake. He gave me 2 free speaker cables, 2 sets of guitar strings, is giving me some marshall merch and got me €180 off the price of the amps and cab. What a complete legend. He was so apologetic about the mishap. I didn't really mind though, I would have only had 3 days with it. He even lent me his cab because he thought the YJM head arrived early but it was actually the 1959RR.


----------



## Holme

I can't wait for you to get it home Redstone,if Plexi's are your thing you're going to be soooo happy with it!
After having that RR in your house (fantastic amp by the way!) you're gonna REALLY appreciate Yngwie's input on the EPA!
I'm excited to hear your input,I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I can't wait for you to get it home Redstone,if Plexi's are your thing you're going to be soooo happy with it!
> After having that RR in your house (fantastic amp by the way!) you're gonna REALLY appreciate Yngwie's input on the EPA!
> I'm excited to hear your input,I'm sure you'll love it!


Sadly I didn't get to take the 1959RR home but we couldn't resist plugging it in at the shop. Let's just say that some workers from the neighboring stores and the guy playing piano on the street came in complaining to us lol. If that amp had EPA I would so take it home with me. Plus the white tolex is SEXY!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Sadly I didn't get to take the 1959RR home but we couldn't resist plugging it in at the shop. Let's just say that some workers from the neighboring stores and the guy playing piano on the street came in complaining to us lol. If that amp had EPA I would so take it home with me. Plus the white tolex is SEXY!



Couldn't agree more!
But remember RR used a modded 'Plexi' so you'll get in the 'ball park' straight out the box & nail it with an EQ Pedal (there's clips on the YJM Group,links on my homepage) with your YJM!
You're gonna be so stoked with it!
I can't wait for you to try it!
Oh & if you have a tester in the shop try it with no EPA!!!
BOOOOOM!
It's like been punched by sound!
Enjoy & welcome to 'The Chest Rug Gang!'


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> But remember RR used a modded 'Plexi' so you'll get in the 'ball park' straight out the box & nail it with an EQ Pedal (there's clips on the YJM Group,links on my homepage) with your YJM!
> You're gonna be so stoked with it!
> I can't wait for you to try it!
> Oh & if you have a tester in the shop try it with no EPA!!!
> BOOOOOM!
> It's like been punched by sound!
> Enjoy & welcome to 'The Chest Rug Gang!'


I used to think my 50watt 2266c was loud on volume 3. I can't wait to see what the YJM can do. I needed new pants after the RR on volume 2! I am probably going to pay a visit to Andertons music co while I'm in the uk so I'm gonna have to restrain myself from playing a YJM there lol.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I used to think my 50watt 2266c was loud on volume 3. I can't wait to see what the YJM can do. I needed new pants after the RR on volume 2! I am probably going to pay a visit to Andertons music co while I'm in the uk so I'm gonna have to restrain myself from playing a YJM there lol.



Well I'll tell you this,I've a mate who's got the same Bose system as me & he loves AC/DC cranked on it but when we were younger I was going for guitar lessons whilst he was buying 'white labels' for decks.
Anyways cutting a long story short I'd just gotten a Gibson SG & we were having a few beers at mine before going out!
Taking the piss a bit he goes "So how loud is this beast without your EPA thing?"
Well I plugged the SG in,turned the EPA off & stuck both volumes on 2.
I swear to God he looked like I'd stuck an electrode on his balls!
"What fucking volume was that on?!!?"
"2"
"What's it go to?"
"10"
"Fuck me,I expected to hear it,but to feel it!!!!"
Still to this day he can't get over it!
No fucking about its 125 db without the extras on & your average concert is 110!
Don't think for one minute this is a watered down Plexi,turn the EPA off & your in a world of hurt!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Well I'll tell you this,I've a mate who's got the same Bose system as me & he loves AC/DC cranked on it but when we were younger I was going for guitar lessons whilst he was buying 'white labels' for decks.
> Anyways cutting a long story short I'd just gotten a Gibson SG & we were having a few beers at mine before going out!
> Taking the piss a bit he goes "So how loud is this beast without your EPA thing?"
> Well I plugged the SG in,turned the EPA off & stuck both volumes on 2.
> I swear to God he looked like I'd stuck an electrode on his balls!
> "What fucking volume was that on?!!?"
> "2"
> "What's it go to?"
> "10"
> "Fuck me,I expected to hear it,but to feel it!!!!"
> Still to this day he can't get over it!
> No fucking about its 125 db without the extras on & your average concert is 110!
> Don't think for one minute this is a watered down Plexi,turn the EPA off & your in a world of hurt!!!



I had a similar senario with my dad one time. I was showing him the Bose surround sound in my new car. He said that it was crazy loud. I told him to come back to the sitting room where I had my amp. He had never heard it above volume 1 or 2. I set it on 5 and he almost shat his pants. He was like is that full? I just said, nope, halfway full. Needless to say, I needed to change my pants. 

I have a question about the YJM. Do the indicator lights on the back apply to the power tubes or pre amp tubes?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I had a similar senario with my dad one time. I was showing him the Bose surround sound in my new car. He said that it was crazy loud. I told him to come back to the sitting room where I had my amp. He had never heard it above volume 1 or 2. I set it on 5 and he almost shat his pants. He was like is that full? I just said, nope, halfway full. Needless to say, I needed to change my pants.
> 
> I have a question about the YJM. Do the indicator lights on the back apply to the power tubes or pre amp tubes?



There's 4 lights & they apply to the power tubes,if you have a fault it'll flip to 50 watt mode till you replace the faulty valve (& it doesn't even have to be the same type valve!)


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> There's 4 lights & they apply to the power tubes,if you have a fault it'll flip to 50 watt mode till you replace the faulty valve (& it doesn't even have to be the same type valve!)


I really can't wait to get it. I was going to go for an AFD100 but I decidedon the YJM100 because I'm more of a fan of the plexi tone. If I had the money, I'd get both the AFD and the YJM and a full stack to have the best of both world. I'm surprised at how much I'm getting the YJM for. They are supposed to be priced at (AFD: 1200) (YJM: 1515) pounds but the YJM is €1550 and the AFD in €1600. It doesn't really add up to me, but it's better than paying the RRP €1860 for the amp. If it wasn't for the website Thomann.de getting in a few YJM's I would have been paying full price because my local music store goes by Thomann's prices. Saved by the Germans lol


----------



## Holme

That really is good Redstone!
You've got a good price!


----------



## Redstone

I'v seen people getting it for less but, to me, a good amp is priceless.


----------



## bigpapa

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head 5030463250839 | eBay


----------



## Holme

Someone's gonna get a bargain Big Papa!


----------



## bigpapa

Holme said:


> Someone's gonna get a bargain Big Papa!



Appears that way.


----------



## Odin69

Man, I'm going through YJM withdrawls right now. I've been moving to a new town and, all my gears been packed up at the new location for a few weeks now.  CAN YOU FEEL MY PAIN! :Ohno:


----------



## Holme

Yngwie's been clock watching Odin.....






:Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> Yngwie's been clock watching Odin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:


 
When time runs out, he going to confiscate my amp.


----------



## indeedido

When time runs out, he unleashes the fury!


----------



## Holme




----------



## Holme

On a lighter note I'd 'Release The Fury' on the bird to the left of Yngwie!


----------



## Redstone

Almost got my YJM. The head has arrived but the cab should be here monday and the guy at the shop gave me his word that he would have it shipped to me by monday evening or he would deliver it himself.


----------



## Holme

OMG Redstone,you're about to plug into 'the best in the business' as far as I'm concerned at this moment in time!
0.05,0.1,50 & 100 watts at your disposal,auto biasing,boost with a flawless gate,reverb & all wrapped up in a 'Major Sized Head' that'll make your mates crap themselves!



Awesome!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> OMG Redstone,you're about to plug into 'the best in the business' as far as I'm concerned at this moment in time!
> 0.05,0.1,50 & 100 watts at your disposal,auto biasing,boost with a flawless gate,reverb & all wrapped up in a 'Major Sized Head' that'll make your mates crap themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!


I played one at Andertons the other day while on holiday. It was awesome although I was confined to a 5x5 room lol. I cant wait to hear it in my sitting room through a 1960av cab though. Well considering I am 1 of about 4 people in my town with a gibson and 1 of 3 with a Marshall, I think they will be impressed lol. It was a little louder than I expected, but maybe that was because of the room size and cab but it is still low enough to handle. I have restrung my 2 babies and am ready for action.

What settings do you use? I might try them out. I usually just have everything on 10 on my VM and the body on 4 and detail on 7 so I don't know what to expect on the YJM


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I played one at Andertons the other day while on holiday. It was awesome although I was confined to a 5x5 room lol. I cant wait to hear it in my sitting room through a 1960av cab though. Well considering I am 1 of about 4 people in my town with a gibson and 1 of 3 with a Marshall, I think they will be impressed lol. It was a little louder than I expected, but maybe that was because of the room size and cab but it is still low enough to handle. I have restrung my 2 babies and am ready for action.
> 
> What settings do you use? I might try them out. I usually just have everything on 10 on my VM and the body on 4 and detail on 7 so I don't know what to expect on the YJM



Well it's all down to taste & please experiment but personally I like 
Presence 5
Bass 8
Middle 6
Treble 6
Vol 1 10
Vol 2 8
Jumped!

With boost I like both vols maxed,it fattens it out!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Well it's all down to taste & please experiment but personally I like
> Presence 5
> Bass 8
> Middle 6
> Treble 6
> Vol 1 10
> Vol 2 8
> Jumped!
> 
> With boost I like both vols maxed,it fattens it out!


I'll give it a try. Do you use a guitar with humbuckers or single coil?
My main guitars have kind of non-typical pickups. My sg has the Angus young sig pickup and my gretsch has some old filtertrons.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I'll give it a try. Do you use a guitar with humbuckers or single coil?
> My main guitars have kind of non-typical pickups. My sg has the Angus young sig pickup and my gretsch has some old filtertrons.



Have a look on my profile ALL my guitars are Humbuckers!-
Gibson SG & LP (both standards)
Epiphone ZW with fitted actives 81 & 85
Ibanez Jem Floral & 550 RR (both anniversaries)

I'm gassing for a Fender MIM 70's just so I can have a SC try out with it!
(both ibanez have them in the middle but I have em low as I twat them with the pick!)





EDIT:I like a fat sound though!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Have a look on my profile ALL my guitars are Humbuckers!-
> Gibson SG & LP (both standards)
> Epiphone ZW with fitted actives 81 & 85
> Ibanez Jem Floral & 550 RR (both anniversaries)
> 
> I'm gassing for a Fender MIM 70's just so I can have a SC try out with it!
> (both ibanez have them in the middle but I have em low as I twat them with the pick!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:I like a fat sound though!


That is some nice gear 
What cab is that, the Malmsteen one with the G12-75's or a 1960ax?

I hope I get some good weather so I can take my amp outside and let it rip, but I doubt it will stop raining here in Ireland.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> That is some nice gear
> What cab is that, the Malmsteen one with the G12-75's or a 1960ax?
> 
> I hope I get some good weather so I can take my amp outside and let it rip, but I doubt it will stop raining here in Ireland.



Thanks RS

It's the 1960ax,I was a little weary of ordering it at first but soon came to the realisation I wouldn't be 'maxing' it anyway & sure enough it's been great!
Although in fairness this head seems to work with all cabs so don't feel you're restricted,I just ordered the ax as it seems to be general 'plexi match'



EDIT:As far as the rain goes we've had a crazy amount & it's due to start again next week!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Thanks RS
> 
> It's the 1960ax,I was a little weary of ordering it at first but soon came to the realisation I wouldn't be 'maxing' it anyway & sure enough it's been great!
> Although in fairness this head seems to work with all cabs so don't feel you're restricted,I just ordered the ax as it seems to be general 'plexi match'
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:As far as the rain goes we've had a crazy amount & it's due to start again next week!


I was going to order the ax but went with the av because I knew that going to college next year, I would at some stage be in a band and hopefully be maxing it at some point. I really like the ax grill cloth, I might even change the one on my av to it. it is the time appropriate grill cloth for the Plexi amps. I also really love the greenbacks, a little more than v30's but the wattage is a bit low for what I need.

I was just over in brighton and guildford last week and it was like 26 degrees and sunny from monday to thursday. Andertons music co is the only reasing I went up to guildford. there is a great place in brighton called Guitar, amp and keyboard. it has a more stuff in store than andertons but not nearly as much overall stock. both great shops.


----------



## Holme

Yeah you're kinda spoiled for choice over here,especially where Marshalls are concerned!
My local shop changed names a few times (Carlsbro,Sound Control & Academy of Sound) before it finally merged to become 'PMT' ( what a stupid name!) but saying that,it's been over 20+ years!
I'm sure you'll find your cab is fine plus over time if you have the money/space you can always get X2 ax's or maybe try a mix!


----------



## Redstone

You've certainly got better shops than where I live. We have 2. Soundz of muzic and Candy apple red guitars. The first one doesn't really sell any big brands. Bot even epiphone or anything. The second one was great. It had fenders, gibsons, gretsch, rickenhacker and many more, but it lost it's dealership with most of those and it was a tad overpriced. Check out the websites to see what they offer lol.

Soundz of Muzic, Kenmare's famous music shop in Kenmare, Co. Kerry
Candy Apple Red Guitars


----------



## Holme

Yeah there's a few like that in Leeds now offering the 'lower priced stuff only'
To be honest I took a chance with the YJM online & was gobsmacked!
Got the head for £1350 instead of £1515 & because I ordered the head from them let me have the 1960ax for £499 instead of the £620 PMT were charging!
I do honestly prefer to go into a music shop & try before buying usually,but with savings like that sometimes I wonder?
The only other time I did it was with the RG-something like 1987 guitars built,1/2 black 1/4 yellow 1/4 red.
Half of all sent to America.
I wanted dayglo red or yellow-
My local shop-black only £899
Online-Dayglow red-£570!!!
& it turned up mint,set up spot on!
Sometimes it's worth 'a chance'!


----------



## Redstone

yeah, the YJM should be €1910 over here and the cab €730 (total €2640) but because the nearest good music store to me is trying to compete with Thomann.de, they matched their price of 1550 for the head. I got lucky with this because the YJM wasn't on thomann.de a few weeks before and was only up for about 2 weeks, so I would have had to pay full price. so now the total is €2280. Then Marshall Ireland send me the RR head by accident so they knocked €180 off the price so thats like a €540 saving. I got really lucky with that and it is worth the wait lol.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Anyone want to guess why I'm here on this thread?


----------



## ufguy73

to piss on the yjm lovefest? 

im guessing you have joined the club??


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> to piss on the yjm lovefest?
> 
> im guessing you have joined the club??



I _should_ be 'investigating membership' into the club on Thursday ... have been considering this amp for at least a year, so I'm very excited to finally put my hands on one.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Anyone want to guess why I'm here on this thread?


----------



## ufguy73

awesome, congrats!

its a great amp...personally, i have such a love/hate thing going with it...i have never gone back and forth so much on an amp...

but its positive attributes are many and noteworthy!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


>



I'm excited enough that I read all 26 pages of this thread last night


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm excited enough that I read all 26 pages of this thread last night


Dang! How long did it take you!


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm excited enough that I read all 26 pages of this thread last night



All I can promise you is this-
If its a Plexi you're after you're going to hurt yourself for not ordering one a year ago!
All I advise is 2 things-

1.Read the manual & auto bias properly before using.

2.Make sure you turn the EPA the right way before maxing the channels or you will have a heart attack!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Dang! How long did it take you!



Ha, well, the olympics have been distracting, so it took me a couple of hours ... though, it made for a good read. Thankfully I didn't come across anything that has made me second guess the decision.


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> All I can promise you is this-
> If its a Plexi you're after you're going to hurt yourself for not ordering one a year ago!
> All I advise is 2 things-
> 
> 1.Read the manual & auto bias properly before using.
> 
> 2.Make sure you turn the EPA the right way before maxing the channels or you will have a heart attack!


Should I be concerned about the Auto-bias? I wing be changing the tubes/valves. Or is it the Bias trim you are talking about. What is a good setting for uk/ireland?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Should I be concerned about the Auto-bias? I wing be changing the tubes/valves. Or is it the Bias trim you are talking about. What is a good setting for uk/ireland?



No concern at all,there's a chart showing where to bias for your region/choice of valves & it's always a good idea to auto bias when 'changing' plug sockets.
It's very straight forward indeed (2 button press when turning on,wait 5 mins jobs done!)
It's a cool thing to have!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> No concern at all,there's a chart showing where to bias for your region/choice of valves & it's always a good idea to auto bias when 'changing' plug sockets.
> It's very straight forward indeed (2 button press when turning on,wait 5 mins jobs done!)
> It's a cool thing to have!


Ireland has the same plug socket as england so will I need to do anything. As far as I know that amp is coming straigh from marshall.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> All I can promise you is this-
> If its a Plexi you're after you're going to hurt yourself for not ordering one a year ago!
> All I advise is 2 things-
> 
> 1.Read the manual & auto bias properly before using.
> 
> 2.Make sure you turn the EPA the right way before maxing the channels or you will have a heart attack!



I sold my 1987 a couple of years ago, and have been missing it ever since ... I love my VM, but it's always just been a more manageable substitute for my 1987 (and yes, I believe it's worked quite well despite being a different styled amp ... meaning jtm vs jmp ... and in fact, i've grown a new appreciation for jtm styled amps) ... believe me, the longing has been longer than a year (meaning the longing for a manageable 'plexi')! Yeah, the auto biasing & EPA are new features I'm going to have to learn about ... I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be on here asking questions a few times!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Ireland has the same plug socket as england so will I need to do anything. As far as I know that amp is coming straigh from marshall.



As far as I'm aware no,just turn it on with an auto bias,it'll make sure everything's fine after transportation & warm the valves up for you!


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> I sold my 1987 a couple of years ago, and have been missing it ever since ... I love my VM, but it's always just been a more manageable substitute for my 1987 (and yes, I believe it's worked quite well despite being a different styled amp ... meaning jtm vs jmp ... and in fact, i've grown a new appreciation for jtm styled amps) ... believe me, the longing has been longer than a year (meaning the longing for a manageable 'plexi')! Yeah, the auto biasing & EPA are new features I'm going to have to learn about ... I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be on here asking questions a few times!



Nothing wrong with that,I've had a fair few PM's with questions regarding it!
People usually know what theyre doing before they ask,the manual is very short & straightforward,just sometimes people like to double check!
It's a very easy to use feature!


----------



## ufguy73

id go so far as to say nearly idiot-proof, as i was able to execute the procedure and im pretty darn close to an idiot with anything electrical


----------



## Redstone

Is this the full manual?

Marshall Amps :: YJM100


----------



## indeedido

I tried another boost last week for the heck of it, Fulltone Plimsoul. Great pedal, you can have soft or hard clipping or mix them both. But at the end of the day I still like the onboard boost better than any other I mentioned earlier in the thread that I tried. 

BUT I did get something today for it that I love so far. I bought the Earthquaker Devices Tone Job. It's an eq/clean boost. All analog and it is fantastic. I put it in the loop just to get a little more bottom end when the EPA is low and while using a superstrat vs my Les Paul. So transparant, you could use it as a clean volume boost or as an eq as I do. I've got everything set to unity except the bass. Much better than my Boss ge7 eq (made in Japan version). I don't want to change the tone and alter the frequencies like a graphic eq does. Just add a touch of bottom when using the EPA at home. LOVE IT. Had some ebay bucks to use and got a killer deal. Everyone, go forth and check one out.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I haven't heard the name Eddie Van Halen, nor the description "brown", nearly as much as I thought I would on here (especially w/the EPA function being available, and having the ability to run it flat out w/more manageability) ... so, how "brown" does the YJM get? 

Also, are you guys finding any limitations w/respect to the ability to run it in 100w or 50w? Meaning, if I know what to expect with a 50/100w NMV head, are there going to be any surprises, or does it actually feel / sound / respond like you're running a 1987 / 1959? I know there some differences when you run the EPA higher, but if you're running it fairly wide open, will it respond as it should? Also, at what point w/the EPA do you start feeling a real difference in response? 

Ha, I guess I do have a lot of questions ... especially now that they dreadful wait is on (kind of like foreplay).


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Is this the full manual?
> 
> Marshall Amps :: YJM100



Yep!


----------



## ufguy73

it can sort of do evh when boosted - but, for me, the feel is a little diffent. it is not quite brown...i think the best way to get that is thru some some sort of variac...but the gain levels can be dialed-in, if that makes sense.

its not really like a 1987 and a 1959....its still the same 1959 circuit and values but with a reduction of power. it DOES sound a little different going between 50 and 100w modes, but its more of a volume thing than a large change in saturation, compression and feel that you would get between a true 50w and 100w circuits.


----------



## Redstone

I just got my YJM this morning!!! I got a loan of a 1960b cab from the store because my 1960av isn't in yet. I've been playing with it for a few hours now and It's just simply BEAST!! Well, I'm going to go change my pants now and go clean the cream off the walls and amp


----------



## Holme

WHOO HOO!







Was this you on the way home from the guitar shop?


----------



## blue

Hi guys, another very happy YJM owner here. i've had mine about 6 months now, and it's the gift that just keeps giving! i love this amp. 

as well as the internal booster, i've used a TS type overdrive and a treble booster with it, all sounded magnificent. it really is the perfect Marshall. it's been said before, the EPA and auto-bias should be on all Marshall's amps as soon as possible 

Glad to hear you got yours today, Redstone. i know there at least 3 in Ireland now


----------



## Holme

Blue!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

blue said:


> Hi guys, another very happy YJM owner here. i've had mine about 6 months now, and it's the gift that just keeps giving! i love this amp.
> 
> as well as the internal booster, i've used a TS type overdrive and a treble booster with it, all sounded magnificent. it really is the perfect Marshall. it's been said before, the EPA and auto-bias should be on all Marshall's amps as soon as possible
> 
> Glad to hear you got yours today, Redstone. i know there at least 3 in Ireland now



Welcome to the forum, blue


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> WHOO HOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this you on the way home from the guitar shop?


Nah I looked a little more like this (Except I'm not a woman)





It's worth the pain lol.


----------



## Redstone

blue said:


> Hi guys, another very happy YJM owner here. i've had mine about 6 months now, and it's the gift that just keeps giving! i love this amp.
> 
> as well as the internal booster, i've used a TS type overdrive and a treble booster with it, all sounded magnificent. it really is the perfect Marshall. it's been said before, the EPA and auto-bias should be on all Marshall's amps as soon as possible
> 
> Glad to hear you got yours today, Redstone. i know there at least 3 in Ireland now


Hey blue. Welcome to the forums. I can't stay away from mine! I only left it 3 times in the last about 7 hours. My hands are killing me. I think it's enough for today lol.
What part of Ireland are you from? I'm down south in kerry.


----------



## blue

thanks for the welcome guys 

Redstone, i'm away up in County Down, but i reckon if we crank them up and open the window we'll be able to hear each other!


----------



## Redstone

blue said:


> thanks for the welcome guys
> 
> Redstone, i'm away up in County Down, but i reckon if we crank them up and open the window we'll be able to hear each other!


It wouldn't surprise me if we could hear eachother from there. Iset Vol I to 1 and Vol II to 0 in the 100W mode and turned off the EPA. Fricken almost chewed through my windows. I just got finished from playing it again! I can't stop! I'm gonna need someone to tie me down


----------



## Redstone

My YJM100 verdict.

Pros: (In no particular order)
1-Looks awesome!
2-Sounds awesome!
3-Boost is awesome!
4-Gate is awesome!
5-Reverb is waesome!
6-EPA is awesome!
7-50/100w switch is awesome!
8-Footswitch is very useful!
9-Controls are very responsive!
10-Auto Bias is awesome!
11-Heats up fast (in a good way) (10-15 seconds and she's ready!)
12-Valve indicator lights aer awesome!
13-It's awesome!!

Cons: (In no particular order)
1-It's a bit heavy


----------



## kelv_w

cons: the cover is too tight


----------



## Redstone

kelv_w said:


> cons: the cover is too tight


I thought they were shoulder pads 
(See video) (2:38)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWQE4Gc7TFQ&t=2m36s"]Marshall YJM100 Unboxing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## db3266

I've just finished reading this entire thread  and I am massively intrigued by the YJM100 and it's power scaling. I play at home, so generally at very low volume levels. The Marshall demo of the AFD100 left me very impressed with the tone of the amp when fully attenuated and I am hence guessing the EPA on the YJM100 is just as effective, however, it is difficult to tell just how quiet the amp actually was when listening on YouTube.

So for a direct comparison that I could understand, do any of you have experience with the YJM100 and the JTM-1?

How comparible is the volume level on the YJM100 fully attenuated, compared to the JTM-1 on low power mode (played through the same cab)?

I'm seriously considering replacing all my amps with just one, the YJM100. Is it a good amp for 60's/70's Blues Rock (Mayall, Green, Clapton, Koss)?

Cheers


----------



## Redstone

I played a JCM 1 on low power (master volume aswell) it was pretty low. The YJM will get you to quieter than your phone ringing depending on the cab you have. I don't thin it makes much of a difference what cab though. It is perfect for home use. Believe me, it is that quite, especially in 50watt mode. Try one out for yourself. If you go to Andertons, bare in mind that the demo room is small and it sounds louder and not nearly as good as in a bedroom or living room.


----------



## db3266

wow, seriously? The YJM will get me quieter than the JTM-1? amazing.
The cab will most likely be a 1936 2x12 (I think the 1936 is only 5mm wider than the head, so it should all fit together quite nicely).

What about the type of music I play, is it in the YJM?


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> wow, seriously? The YJM will get me quieter than the JTM-1? amazing.
> The cab will most likely be a 1936 2x12 (I think the 1936 is only 5mm wider than the head, so it should all fit together quite nicely).
> 
> What about the type of music I play, is it in the YJM?


If your putting it through a 1936 I would recommend keeping it in 50watt mode. It should be pretty good for your style. it is based more off the JMP amps (1970 era) as apposed to the JTM amps (1960) era, but they are very similar. It should be great for some clapton.

Edit: possible a little quieter for crunchier sounds. don't take my word 100% but they shouldn't be far apart


----------



## FennRx

i can play mine with epa on full thru my 4x12 and not wake my 2 year old sleeping upstairs.


----------



## Redstone

I can honestly say that this amp is a keeper.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone, you're killing me w/these updates 

The only concern I have right now regarding the amp is hoping it shows up working properly ... I've read a couple instances where there have been issues regarding the auto bias feature (something w/the lights continuing to blink and the amp having to be serviced) ... though, I haven't read about it happening with enough frequency to cause me enough concern not to buy the amp. 

So ... have any of you guys experienced this personally? Any other problems other than the bias problem I've read about?


----------



## FennRx

4 hour erections?


----------



## Redstone

Exactley what Fenn said, and the one major problem I have with it was what I didn't know about it's majesty sooner!


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> Exactley what Fenn said, and the one major problem I have with it was what I didn't know about it's majesty sooner!



same here. i was all about getting a low watt/ lower priced amp like a Phaez. But when I saw the YJM at a retarded low price combined with its rave reviews- it was a no-brainer.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> same here. i was all about getting a low watt/ lower priced amp like a Phaez. But when I saw the YJM at a retarded low price combined with its rave reviews- it was a no-brainer.


I was about to get the AFD100 but then I heard about the YJM being more of a plexi style amp. I would still love to buy an AFD if I had the money!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

How are you guys liking the boost?


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> How are you guys liking the boost?


It's amazing. it can either add that little extra crunch to the normal crunch or go full kind of AFD style gain. The gate takes a bit of adjusting to get to the perfect balance. I managed to get it just to that sweatspot on the boost at the volume that I play at so that I don't have to use the gate and it doesn't hiss too much then. If you have it anywhere above about 1 or 2 o clock gain it starts to hiss a little but at max you definitely need the gate.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> How are you guys liking the boost?



It's an upgraded Kerry King!
I have boost & volume on full whack with the Gate on 1'o'clock & it works great,everything seems to react as it should minus the 'hiss!'
Obviously if just want a 'Hot Roded' Plexi sound I'd stick the boost on around 4/10 'o' clock!


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> If your putting it through a 1936 I would recommend keeping it in 50watt mode. It should be pretty good for your style. it is based more off the JMP amps (1970 era) as apposed to the JTM amps (1960) era, but they are very similar. It should be great for some clapton.
> 
> Edit: possible a little quieter for crunchier sounds. don't take my word 100% but they shouldn't be far apart


 
I was thinking of something like this

Marshall 1936 150W 2x12 Speaker Cabinet | Andertons

Am I correct in thinking that the 1936 cab is the only 2x12 that is wide enough for the YJM to sit on top of?


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> I was thinking of something like this
> 
> Marshall 1936 150W 2x12 Speaker Cabinet | Andertons
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the 1936 cab is the only 2x12 that is wide enough for the YJM to sit on top of?



The YJM is smack on the same size as a standard A Cab so as far as fit goes any standard full width cab should be fine!


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> I was thinking of something like this
> 
> Marshall 1936 150W 2x12 Speaker Cabinet | Andertons
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the 1936 cab is the only 2x12 that is wide enough for the YJM to sit on top of?



It should sit nicely on on a 1936. I was just worried about the wattage. I know it's a 100watt amp but that is when it is clean, it actually peaks at higher than 100watts. If you are ever using it without the attenuator for a gig or anything, I would keep it in 50watt mode just to be safe. Or you could just stick a 1960a or something under that bad boy and crank the heck up


----------



## indeedido

The 1936 is rated at 150 watts. Should work just fine. I doubt anyone is running the EPA and vol both wide open.


----------



## Redstone

I ran my YJM at 1 channel volume 1 with the EPA off. Deafening!!


----------



## db3266

The appeal of this amp for me is the fact that you can turn it right down and still achive great tones. I never have my JTM-1 on full power! I always have it on low power mode. I'm hoping that the EPA on something like a YJM will allow me much more control of the overall volume and tones achievable. The JTM-1 is great, but it does turn into a one trick pony in low power mode.

I'm hopefully going to demo one at the weekend.......


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> The appeal of this amp for me is the fact that you can turn it right down and still achive great tones. I never have my JTM-1 on full power! I always have it on low power mode. I'm hoping that the EPA on something like a YJM will allow me much more control of the overall volume and tones achievable. The JTM-1 is great, but it does turn into a one trick pony in low power mode.
> 
> I'm hopefully going to demo one at the weekend.......


Make sure your not in a 5 foot by 5 foot room like I was when demoing it. Make sure there is plenty of room and use a similar cab to the one you want. If you are going to andertons bare in mind that it sounds a whole lot better in your sitting room than it does in their little demo room. Believe me, I tried one at andertons last week. It didn't sound great and it was a whole lot louder then mine is. Ask if you can try it in a bigger room at the lowest volume. And don't be scared to ask them to do anything, remember, YOU are the customer.


----------



## db3266

It's not Andertons.
My practice room at home is only about 12ft by 6ft!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> The appeal of this amp for me is the fact that you can turn it right down and still achive great tones. I never have my JTM-1 on full power! I always have it on low power mode. I'm hoping that the EPA on something like a YJM will allow me much more control of the overall volume and tones achievable. The JTM-1 is great, but it does turn into a one trick pony in low power mode.
> 
> I'm hopefully going to demo one at the weekend.......



If you can't run a 1w NMV amp on full power, I think you're likely going to find the same problems with the YJM at the same levels of attenuation (meaning even at 1w) ... keep in mind, both the JTM1 & YJM are NMV amps, so you won't get any kind of tone you're looking for (based on the music you play) w/out running the volumes levels very high. 

Have you considered the 1w amps that have a master volume on them? I believe the AFD has a master volume as well (could be worth looking into). 

Don't want to discourage you ... just food for thought.


----------



## db3266

Yeah, I need to do a lot of research.
Other options I have considered include the Fargen Mini Plex mkII.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> Yeah, I need to do a lot of research.
> Other options I have considered include the Fargen Mini Plex mkII.



At least it's fun research! 

I'd still go check out the YJM if I were you ... I haven't tried it out yet (arrives tomorrow), but it could be that the built in boost gives you the extra bit of dirt you'll need at lower volumes ... might help compensate for your displeasure of the JTM1 on low power mode. 

I've never heard the Fargen stuff in person, but it sounds good on the youtube clips I've watched. There's a guy here by the name of "Nuke", and I'm pretty sure he owned one of those ... I'm not sure if he still has it, but he'd be a good guy to talk with.


----------



## db3266

The demo's I have seen on Youtube of the YJM, cranked on the Volume and with EPA on max (fully attenuated) certainly suggest the YJM has much better tones at the lower volume levels than the JTM-1. Plus, one would expect that I can enjoy relatively good clean tones at the volume levels that suit my situation.


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> The demo's I have seen on Youtube of the YJM, cranked on the Volume and with EPA on max (fully attenuated) certainly suggest the YJM has much better tones at the lower volume levels than the JTM-1. Plus, one would expect that I can enjoy relatively good clean tones at the volume levels that suit my situation.


Remember the YJM goes down to 0.1 watt as apposed to 1watt and in 50watt mode it goes to 0.05 watts.


----------



## db3266

Do you also have the option of using a "volume box" in the effects loop on these amps to further control overall volume?


----------



## db3266

I've also considered the Suhr badger, it also have power scaling and comes in either 18 or 35W versions. I think the 35W is more Marshall like.


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> Do you also have the option of using a "volume box" in the effects loop on these amps to further control overall volume?



DO NOT USE A VOLUME BOX ON THE YJM,THEY ARE SHIT AND TOTALLY UNNECESSARY WITH THIS AMP!!!!!!

Now as far as how low it goes (& I was exactly the same I live in a 3 bed semi so have neighbours & a nagging pregnant fiancé!) I can play happily with her upstairs & surprised myself to find in 100 watt mode I have he EPA mode on between 9 & 10 o clock.
Unboosted you'll be looking at getting AC/DC levels of gain,Boost maxed you'll be knocking on Zakk Wylde levels,non of the NU METAL down tuned to your ass gain put proper 'Metal' yeah!
Now stop worrying & get one in,you'll thank me later!


----------



## db3266




----------



## crossroadsnyc

How are you guys running the bias settings on it? It seems as if some of the problems w/the auto bias have been as a result (apparently) of running it a little hot ... any truth to that? Really, I've only read about this happening a handful of times, but I want to have my bases covered for when I do my initial settings ... meaning, I'd probably be inclined to run it a bit toward the hotter suggested settings, and want to make sure I'm not making a mistake by doing so.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> How are you guys running the bias settings on it? It seems as if some of the problems w/the auto bias have been as a result (apparently) of running it a little hot ... any truth to that? Really, I've only read about this happening a handful of times, but I want to have my bases covered for when I do my initial settings ... meaning, I'd probably be inclined to run it a bit toward the hotter suggested settings, and want to make sure I'm not making a mistake by doing so.



It'll be set for your country when you get it Cross!
All you have to do is hold 2 buttons down,turn on the power,wait 5 mins & rock on!
The only time YOU'LL probably need to mess with the bias is if you choose to try different valves & there's a very easy to follow chart showing you where to set it to!
Trust me I didnt even know how to bias an amp but after 5 mins with the instructions I'm like 'Barry the Bias from Brazil!'


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> It'll be set for your country when you get it Cross!
> All you have to do is hold 2 buttons down,turn on the power,wait 5 mins & rock on!
> The only time YOU'LL probably need to mess with the bias is if you choose to try different valves & there's a very easy to follow chart showing you where to set it to!
> Trust me I didnt even know how to bias an amp but after 5 mins with the instructions I'm like 'Barry the Bias from Brazil!'



Do you re-bias when you change the EPA settings, or is that unnecessary?


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Do you re-bias when you change the EPA settings, or is that unnecessary?



Totally unnecessary,just use the EPA like a volume knob!
The only time I'd say auto bias is when you change plug sockets or you want to check your valves!
I know it all sounds a bit  but it really isn't!
Set your volumes how you'd like (unboosted I like Vol1 maxed & Vol2 on 3/4) then just stick the EPA to what volume you want!
I'd recommend having the EPA on around 9 o clock when setting up though or you'll crap yourself!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Totally unnecessary,just use the EPA like a volume knob!
> The only time I'd say auto bias is when you change plug sockets or you want to check your valves!
> I know it all sounds a bit  but it really isn't!
> Set your volumes how you'd like (unboosted I like Vol1 maxed & Vol2 on 3/4) then just stick the EPA to what volume you want!
> I'd recommend having the EPA on around 9 o clock when setting up though or you'll crap yourself!



Ha, honestly, I'm expecting to be more shocked at the attenuation possibilities more than the volume w/out! The only things that have really held me back this whole time are concerns about the reliability of the amp given all that's built into it (such as the auto biasing technology / EPA / boost / noise gate / etc.) ... there's just so much going on, that it makes me nervous from a reliability standpoint. That said, if it works properly, it's exactly what I want (at least on paper) ... and given that I haven't stopped thinking about it in well over a year, I think it's time to pull the trigger and stop letting the fear of the unknown (the technology) prevent me from moving forward. 

Technology confuses me & gives me pause for concern ... I have to learn to get over it.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ha, honestly, I'm expecting to be more shocked at the attenuation possibilities more than the volume w/out! The only things that have really held me back this whole time are concerns about the reliability of the amp given all that's built into it (such as the auto biasing technology / EPA / boost / noise gate / etc.) ... there's just so much going on, that it makes me nervous from a reliability standpoint. That said, if it works properly, it's exactly what I want (at least on paper) ... and given that I haven't stopped thinking about it in well over a year, I think it's time to pull the trigger and stop letting the fear of the unknown (the technology) prevent me from moving forward.
> 
> Technology confuses me & gives me pause for concern ... I have to learn to get over it.



I'll put it like this-my first proper 'Valve Amp' was a Haze 15 & it's easier to use AND more house friendly than that!
Don't think I wasn't freaking out when I ordered mine but trust me it's easy!
Turn it on & from the off it's a Plexi plain & simple,when you've had a play maybe try a little reverb,give the boost a whirl etc.
It sounds a lot on paper but in reality it is a very simple & easy to use amp!


----------



## ToneScythe

After few weeks since my last post in this thread, I reconsidered and finally placed an order for YJM100, so I'm in awaiters club till next monday. 

It's 1750$ brand new in the EU, and like whole year of saving (being uni student on a budget, free education makes it simplier here LOL)

I'm getting it with 1960BV, as I'm all into 80', and the more mids, the better, also my axe is bright more than enough.
Anyway, I'd like to ask If You have experimented with different impedance outputs and found any interesting sound differences with this particular head?


----------



## Redstone

--How to use a YJM100--
1- Plug it in.
2- Turn it on.
3- Find your settings.
4- ROCK!!!!
5- Change pants.


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ha, honestly, I'm expecting to be more shocked at the attenuation possibilities more than the volume w/out! The only things that have really held me back this whole time are concerns about the reliability of the amp given all that's built into it (such as the auto biasing technology / EPA / boost / noise gate / etc.) ... there's just so much going on, that it makes me nervous from a reliability standpoint. That said, if it works properly, it's exactly what I want (at least on paper) ... and given that I haven't stopped thinking about it in well over a year, I think it's time to pull the trigger and stop letting the fear of the unknown (the technology) prevent me from moving forward.
> 
> Technology confuses me & gives me pause for concern ... I have to learn to get over it.



thats what ultimately happened to me - it wasnt the tone it was the build quality that had me sending it back...

i will say this, the tone was so good, i am still tempted by it! so, if you got a good one, i would hang onto it...only time will tell if there are going to be specific issues i guess but that is true of a lot of amps i suppose.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> thats what ultimately happened to me - it wasnt the tone it was the build quality that had me sending it back...
> 
> i will say this, the tone was so good, i am still tempted by it! so, if you got a good one, i would hang onto it...only time will tell if there are going to be specific issues i guess but that is true of a lot of amps i suppose.



I'm encouraged to have only read a few instances of people having problems with the amp ... and given that it's been out a while, that makes me feel more comfortable that it's a reliable amp. Also, it seems as if the problems that have arisen, have been addressed, and the owners have been more than happy with the purchase in the long run. Still, I wouldn't be honest if I didn't say that I'm a little nervous about turning it on tomorrow ... just keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get a lemon. 

Speaking of which ... are you from Florida (uf = university of florida?)? I know the amp is coming from there :Ohno:


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm encouraged to have only read a few instances of people having problems with the amp ... and given that it's been out a while, that makes me feel more comfortable that it's a reliable amp. Also, it seems as if the problems that have arisen, have been addressed, and the owners have been more than happy with the purchase in the long run. Still, I wouldn't be honest if I didn't say that I'm a little nervous about turning it on tomorrow ... just keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get a lemon.
> 
> Speaking of which ... are you from Florida (uf = university of florida?)? I know the amp is coming from there :Ohno:


Did you buy it new or used?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Did you buy it new or used?



New


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> New


Yay free repairs and replacement Valves/Tubes for 3 years


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Yay free repairs and replacement Valves/Tubes for 3 years



Well, yes, a warranty on anything is nice ... nevertheless, I would rather not have to use it. Not going to lose sleep over it, however ... I'd like the amp to work out, so it will (even if it winds up being serviced at some point).


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, yes, a warranty on anything is nice ... nevertheless, I would rather not have to use it. Not going to lose sleep over it, however ... I'd like the amp to work out, so it will (even if it winds up being serviced at some point).


As my dad always says. "It's better to be looking at it than for it."


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I suppose the official YJM thread is another good place for this picture ...


----------



## Holme

Glad you like it!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Glad you like it!



Love it! 

Thanks for all of your help w/the questions, guys!


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Love it!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help w/the questions, guys!



No probs!
Just out of curiosity seeing as you've just got it,did you find everything straightforward from the off/easier/more complicated than you thought it would be?


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> No probs!
> Just out of curiosity seeing as you've just got it,did you find everything straightforward from the off/easier/more complicated than you thought it would be?


I'll be honest here. I have a serious problem with my YJM 


I can't stop playing it


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I'll be honest here. I have a serious problem with my YJM
> 
> 
> I can't stop playing it



Don't fight the problem,just stock up on these!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Don't fight the problem,just stock up on these!


Even though I play with a pick most of the time, my fingernail is always broken and now it's really thin on one side lol. I'm gonna have to start wearing nail polish


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> No probs!
> Just out of curiosity seeing as you've just got it,did you find everything straightforward from the off/easier/more complicated than you thought it would be?



Funny you should ask, because once I got it out of the box and in front of me, my trepidation went by the wayside. The only time I had to stop and pause to think about what I was doing was when I fired it up for the first time, because I was doing the auto bias along with it ... what made me stop to pause and think was wondering which fingers to use to hold down the two buttons haha ... so yeah, not much thinking involved!

Given that I only plan to use the auto bias on occasion (i plan to handle the biasing / changing of tubes as I would with any amp), it's not much more complicated than running any NMV head (and it's even easier since the biasing is automatic ... and fast!). The controls on the front are exactly as you'd expect, so there's no adjustment with that ... and as for the controls on the back, they're not only intuitive, but I really appreciate where they're placed, as they seem to be very much set it and forget it controls that I don't need access to on a regular basis anyway (not to mention I love the classic look up front).


----------



## indeedido

I can't seem to photograph mine on the 1960bhw cab, the salt and pepper grill cloth gives me a moray pattern.


----------



## Tripleinside

I really need to join this YJM love-fest, i've had mine a while, i use it mostly with my Thin Lizzy tribute band, but also at home, i love the EPA !

all the best from Paris !


----------



## Holme

Nice pic Triple!


----------



## Tripleinside

Cheers mate, not too difficult, such a classic looking amp...!

I enjoy it more and more: it teaches you to stop hiding behind gain, does not forgive player errors yet is so rewarding sound wise when you play smoothly.

I love its dynamics, i now leave the volumes at 7, and i can play clean/crunch just by adjusting my picking attack and guitar volume... while my 2nd guitarist needs to dance on his pedals from clean to crunch to lead ! 

i love this amp.


----------



## Tripleinside

(....if only a magic fairy could make it lighter and smaller, my bad back would be grateful...)


----------



## Holme

Yeah it's not the smallest/lightest head out there!
I look at it like this though-if you have a valve problem,it'll just switch to 50w mode so it's still less hassle than carrying a back up amp around as well!
Plus it'll keep you fit!


----------



## Tripleinside




----------



## Redstone

At least you have a set of rims under your cab. I have trouble dragging my 30kg Vintage Modern around, so it's great that I have wheels under my YJM. The whole thing with a cab weighs 60kg!!!!! I hope my 1960av cab will have the wheels already attached. I'm only borrowing a 1960b cab until my new one arrives.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> At least you have a set of rims under your cab. I have trouble dragging my 30kg Vintage Modern around, so it's great that I have wheels under my YJM. The whole thing with a cab weighs 60kg!!!!! I hope my 1960av cab will have the wheels already attached. I'm only borrowing a 1960b cab until my new one arrives.



When my 1960ax turned up the wheels where in the box & you just screwed them on if you wanted to use them,I'm sure the 1960av will be the same!


----------



## Tripleinside

it was the same with my 1960bx...

slán !


----------



## db3266

I played one today. I was very impressed with the EPA.
How limited are these amp? Are they actually a limited edition or will they be available to order at any time?


----------



## Mat_P

1500 worldwide, IIRC.


----------



## db3266

I'm tempted to buy one but the rumour that something else is coming in September is holding me back.


----------



## Holme

There is something coming in September but all I can tell you is if you're after PURE Plexi with EPA don't waste your time waiting,YJM is it.... 
& that's all you're getting I'm afraid!


----------



## Redstone

What IS coming out in september? Whatever it is, I'm glad I got a YJM. LOVING IT!!!


----------



## db3266

No one knows. The dealer I spoke to today said he had a Marshall rep in last week and there was nothing to report. But, if something is coming and it was something like a JTM45 with EPA, I might regret getting the YJM......


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> No one knows. The dealer I spoke to today said he had a Marshall rep in last week and there was nothing to report. But, if something is coming and it was something like a JTM45 with EPA, I might regret getting the YJM......



All I'll tell you is the EPA was an Yngwie request that was 'nicked' for the AFD,people assumed it would continue to all Marshalls but it's looking like they assumed wrong with the lack if it on the JS JVM.
Don't expect a 50 watt/auto bias/mix & match valves either!
However it's August & I can't see why you wouldn't be able to pick up a YJM in September (although it does seem to be becoming very popular/sought after) so if it's worrying you just hang on!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> What IS coming out in september? Whatever it is, I'm glad I got a YJM. LOVING IT!!!



You're a Plexi slag like the rest of us,waiting wouldn't have stopped the inevitable,just pro longed it!


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> No one knows. The dealer I spoke to today said he had a Marshall rep in last week and there was nothing to report. But, if something is coming and it was something like a JTM45 with EPA, I might regret getting the YJM......


They are a fairly similar amp. The JTM is much lighter and smaller though


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> They are a fairly similar amp. The JTM is much lighter and smaller though



& not quite a brutal in the gain department!


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> No one knows. The dealer I spoke to today said he had a Marshall rep in last week and there was nothing to report. But, if something is coming and it was something like a JTM45 with EPA, I might regret getting the YJM......



Actually some people do,maybe not to the point of having schematics & specs,but certainly what to expect!
Chances are the rep was just keeping his trap shut!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Actually some people do,maybe not to the point of having schematics & specs,but certainly what to expect!
> Chances are the rep was just keeping his trap shut!


We could ask Steve or Santiago, but they will probablt not spill any info


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Man, I love this amp ... was just playing some jazz earlier through the second channel, and the reverb really brought it to life ... just absolutely beautiful! My initial impression was that it was a little silly to put in a reverb, but now that I have it, I couldn't imagine not having it on there. This amp just kills in every way.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Man, I love this amp ... was just playing some jazz earlier through the second channel, and the reverb really brought it to life ... just absolutely beautiful! My initial impression was that it was a little silly to put in a reverb, but now that I have it, I couldn't imagine not having it on there. This amp just kills in every way.



You know what else is supposed to be great for Jazz don't you Cross?!?!


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Man, I love this amp ... was just playing some jazz earlier through the second channel, and the reverb really brought it to life ... just absolutely beautiful! My initial impression was that it was a little silly to put in a reverb, but now that I have it, I couldn't imagine not having it on there. This amp just kills in every way.


I reckon that you could plug a bass into that bad boy and have a great tone for the regular guitar and the bass at the same time!


----------



## db3266

What range of tube swaps would be possible with the auto bias function. Could you, for example, put KT66 tubes in it?


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> What range of tube swaps would be possible with the auto bias function. Could you, for example, put KT66 tubes in it?



Okay here's the list from my YJM manual,deep breathe!-

EL34
6L6
5881
KT66
KT77
KT88
KT90
6550

These can also be 'mixed & matched!'
I'm happy with it as is,so I'll probably stick to the EL34's when the time comes!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Okay here's the list from my YJM manual,deep breathe!-
> 
> EL34
> 6L6
> 5881
> KT66
> KT77
> KT88
> KT90
> 6550
> 
> These can also be 'mixed & matched!'
> I'm happy with it as is,so I'll probably stick to the EL34's when the time comes!



If you can ever lay your hands on a good quartet of NOS 6550's (GE ones) try them out.
They last a very very long time and the sound is dynamite.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> If you can ever lay your hands on a good quartet of NOS 6550's (GE ones) try them out.
> They last a very very long time and the sound is dynamite.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Really? 

I'll have a nosey when the time comes!

Cheers Blok!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> What range of tube swaps would be possible with the auto bias function. Could you, for example, put KT66 tubes in it?



You could even go so far as to put in two KT66's & two EL34's ... so, for example, you could run it with 2 KT66's in 50w mode, and then have a blend of the two (both kt66 & el34) when you have it in 100w mode ... or any configuration you wish, really.


----------



## db3266

So if you were to choose some tubes to make the YJM more 'bluesbreakerish', would KT66's be a good choice?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> So if you were to choose some tubes to make the YJM more 'bluesbreakerish', would KT66's be a good choice?



Yes, EC used KT66's in his 1962 combo, so that'd be the right tube ... not that it'll make the amp sound like a JTM45, but it'll give it more of that vibe from the tubes for sure (meaning the characteristics of the tube).


----------



## Odin69

Has anyone tried mixing tubes yet?


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> Has anyone tried mixing tubes yet?



Nope I'm still 'out of the box' stock!
Would be interesting to see 2 valves changed for a 'different 50 watt head' & to hear what the combination sounds like also!
Bloks got me wanting to hear some 6550's now!!!


----------



## Mat_P

Honestly, I wouldn't even think about mixing different tubes versions, say EL34 and KT88. How would you set the Bias?
Very unrealistic to expect usefull results really IMO.


----------



## Holme

I'm no expert on these things,but if you look you can have 2 different valves & 'still be in the green!'






So if it was set to 36 for UK it should be fine for all valves!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I had this Kitty Hawk Supreme I. 
The power stage had a combination of 2x6L6 and 2x6CA7.
It allowed to have either set of tubes to run about half power or all for 100 Watt mode.
That amp sounded fine. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yes, EC used KT66's in his 1962 combo, so that'd be the right tube ... not that it'll make the amp sound like a JTM45, but it'll give it more of that vibe from the tubes for sure (meaning the characteristics of the tube).



agreed - other point i would make is some tube makes sound more 'vintage' than others, even within the same tube type...i have had some experience with EL34's and KT66's and depending on the brand (or, obviously, NOS) you can get more vintage or modern flavors within each family


----------



## Holme

Hey Blok!
For future reference are Electro Harmonix 6550's any good?



EDIT-Also 'Svetlana' & 'Shuguang'?!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Hey Blok!
> For future reference are Electro Harmonix 6550's any good?



Frankly, I have no clue.
I have GE's in my amp. 
My amp tech brought 2 quartets from the US about 17 years ago.
I bought both quartets and the second one is still safely tucked away and unused in one of my desk drawers.
The current (and first) set still tests perfect and actually they still sound perfect. Bias needed to be adjusted only twice in those 17 years. 
Amazing when I think about how quick those EL34's burnt up before I got these.
I'm currently looking into alternatives as I plan to use the GE's for recording only.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Frankly, I have no clue.
> I have GE's in my amp.
> My amp tech brought 2 quartets from the US about 17 years ago.
> I bought both quartets and the second one is still safely tucked away and unused in one of my desk drawers.
> The current (and first) set still tests perfect and actually they still sound perfect. Bias needed to be adjusted only twice in those 17 years.
> Amazing when I think about how quick those EL34's burnt up before I got these.
> I'm currently looking into alternatives as I plan to use the GE's for recording only.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I've just had a nosey at 'matched quads' & the makes I've mentioned plus JJ's seem to be the general makes I'm seeing!
I'll have more of a nosey nearer the time,if you find any other makes you're happy with could you let me know please!


----------



## ufguy73

i lied, ONE other point i would stress - its not JUST the big bottles that make a difference - i plunked down several coin on some NOS mullard pre-amp tubes....replacing those actually had a bigger impact than when i put NOS big bottles in my amp!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> I've just had a nosey at 'matched quads' & the makes I've mentioned plus JJ's seem to be the general makes I'm seeing!
> I'll have more of a nosey nearer the time,if you find any other makes you're happy with could you let me know please!



Ah don't worry.
Once I get to testing I'll share my experiences 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

ufguy73 said:


> i lied, ONE other point i would stress - its not JUST the big bottles that make a difference - i plunked down several coin on some NOS mullard pre-amp tubes....replacing those actually had a bigger impact than when i put NOS big bottles in my amp!



Mullards!
Head HP tech came in to our place & was telling me he used to build amps in his training!
Showed him a pic of my YJM & he was like 'that's amazing does it need new caps,are you getting buzzing I'll sort it for you?'
I was like 'oh it's new made to look old'
Then he started telling me about Mullard valves!
They're discontinued & very expensive aren't they?!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Odin69 said:


> Has anyone tried mixing tubes yet?



I haven't, but that's not to say I won't in the future ... it's just that I've been rocking the VM w/KT66's for the last 4+ years, so I'm really enjoying being back on EL34's right now (which is really more 'my sound' anyway ... or at least what i find i sound better on).


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Oh, so here's something I've found interesting ... 

Over the years, I've owned a few 'plexi' heads ... both 1959 & 1987 ... and of the ones I've owned or played, I always found myself leaning in favor of the 1987 ... however, I've never had them both at the same time for a direct back to back comparison through the same cab. One thing I've been really enjoying w/the YJM is having the choice between going from 50w to 100w at the push of a button ... and I find myself doing it quite a bit (just to see which one I like more) ... kind of leaning toward the 100w mode, however (which surprises me). 

How about you guys? Do you find yourself playing w/that for comparison sake? 

Before I purchased the amp, I was pretty sure I'd be running it on the 50w option, but the more and more I play, the more and more I'm leaning toward 100w option. 

The YJM doesn't only sound amazing, but it's REALLY fun playing w/all of these options ... kind of funny how these technological advances scared the crap out of me less than a week ago, but now I love them!

Oh, and before someone says "well, technically the 50w mode isn't a 1987" ... yes, I know ... my point is just in reference to the two settings on the YJM. This isn't a question or debate about circuits / etc.


----------



## Holme

Yeah I'm usually in 100 watt mode although i do think the 50 watt mode is an amazing idea for the simple reason it's it's own back up amp!
Really cool feature I'm my opinion!


----------



## Mat_P

Holme said:


> I'm no expert on these things,but if you look you can have 2 different valves & 'still be in the green!'
> 
> 
> 
> So if it was set to 36 for UK it should be fine for all valves!


 
That would be very cold for KT88's.


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> Oh, and before someone says "well, technically the 50w mode isn't a 1987" ... yes, I know ... my point is just in reference to the two settings on the YJM. This isn't a question or debate about circuits / etc.



that would most likely come from me, as im anal 

but, hey, no worries...no, its not exactly like the difference between 1987 and 1959 but there still IS a difference between the two settings in the YJM.

I toggled between those two a lot when i had the amp...the funny thing is, even though it does not completely replicate the two circuits, i found some of the general differences between a 1959 and 1987 to be there between the two different YJM settings (e.g. 100w mode was 'fuller', seemed like the 50w had more sustain, a little more sag, etc.).

f*ck, i feel like im on the verge of getting another one...i dont know why (although i think i really do) i even look in this thread anymore


----------



## ufguy73

Holme said:


> Mullards!
> Head HP tech came in to our place & was telling me he used to build amps in his training!
> Showed him a pic of my YJM & he was like 'that's amazing does it need new caps,are you getting buzzing I'll sort it for you?'
> I was like 'oh it's new made to look old'
> Then he started telling me about Mullard valves!
> They're discontinued & very expensive aren't they?!



yeah, they were really expensive...the only thing that made me feel good about dropping that much was how expensive the NOS KT66's were that i put in my Hendrix head (but i felt like that baby deserved them) - THOSE were really 'stupid' expensive....

the mullards were just 'crazy' expensive 

edit: but, as i said, i got more bang for the buck out of the mullards


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> that would most likely come from me, as im anal
> 
> but, hey, no worries...no, its not exactly like the difference between 1987 and 1959 but there still IS a difference between the two settings in the YJM.
> 
> I toggled between those two a lot when i had the amp...the funny thing is, even though it does not completely replicate the two circuits, i found some of the general differences between a 1959 and 1987 to be there between the two different YJM settings (e.g. 100w mode was 'fuller', seemed like the 50w had more sustain, a little more sag, etc.).
> 
> f*ck, i feel like im on the verge of getting another one...i dont know why (although i think i really do) i even look in this thread anymore



Well, I haven't opened it up w/out any attenuation yet, but I'm not expecting it to be anything other than a standard 1959 w/all of the extras out of the circuit in true bypass when I do. I'm assuming the 50w mode reacts much the same as if you were to simply pull two tubes from a standard 1959 (i never did that w/mine), which of course will react different than simply having a 50w head. That said, aside from the modern features such as the loop, gate, boost, epa, auto-biasing, is the actual circuit of the amp any different than a standard 1959 w/everything else turned off and out of the circuit? I don't believe the YJM is meant to replicate a 1959 ... it is a 1959, just hot-rodded (as far as i know). 

If I'm wrong, I'd love to know the circuit differences ... honestly, I wouldn't know the difference by looking, as I'm not an amp technician. However, it's being sold as a standard 1959slp w/hot-rodded modern features ... there is no talk about it being a replication. 

Oh, and by the way, again (since you said you're anal haha), I'm not talking about a replication as in PCB vs. HW ... I'm talking about the same 1959 circuit as is found in the standard issue 1959SLP. So yeah ... is there a difference? 

Btw., I didn't think of the 50w mode as a replication of a 1987 ... I just looked at is as a 50w option akin to removing 2 tubes as many people do to their 1959's. 

As to your last statement, yes, you definitely should


----------



## ufguy73

yeah, it would be the same as removing two output tubes from a 1959, i would imagine...

i cant remember where (it may have been the Vintage Modern forum - or Marshall Roadhouse, or whatver it is called now) but i THOUGHT Santiago had indicated the circuit is identical to a 1959...i cant remember for sure though!

so, what kind of stuff are you playing through that beast since you got it?


----------



## Holme

Mat_P said:


> That would be very cold for KT88's.



Would it?
Okay thanks!
It's on 38 now with the factory EL34's which is how it came & auto biased fine so that's how it's stayed!
To be honest when the time comes I'll probably either get a replacement quad of EL34 winged C's or _maybe_ try a quad of 6550's if I get to hear 'em & like 'em!


----------



## Odin69

Mat_P said:


> That would be very cold for KT88's.



From looking at the chart, 38 or 41 looks like it would be good for both sets of tubes?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> yeah, it would be the same as removing two output tubes from a 1959, i would imagine...
> 
> i cant remember where (it may have been the Vintage Modern forum - or Marshall Roadhouse, or whatver it is called now) but i THOUGHT Santiago had indicated the circuit is identical to a 1959...i cant remember for sure though!
> 
> so, what kind of stuff are you playing through that beast since you got it?



Clapton ... lots & lots of Clapton 

The amp has handled everything I've thrown at it so far ... have run through a pretty good range of 60's / 70's / 80's music, and it performs beautifully each time ... it's like having the best Super Lead head I've ever had my hands on, only controllable to a volume I can use in any situation ... the amp is truly a God-send.


----------



## Mat_P

Odin69 said:


> From looking at the chart, 38 or 41 looks like it would be good for both sets of tubes?


 
Don't know, that may be save values but sure not good sounding values for a KT88.
They usually run much higher like all the way to the right with the YJM.
My Ultralead runs them at around -55mv, just for comparison.


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> Clapton ... lots & lots of Clapton
> 
> The amp has handled everything I've thrown at it so far ... have run through a pretty good range of 60's / 70's / 80's music, and it performs beautifully each time ... it's like having the best Super Lead head I've ever had my hands on, only controllable to a volume I can use in any situation ... the amp is truly a God-send.



ahhhh, if you havent already try:

going into Normal I, with the volume, presence, treble, and mids on 10. bass on zero.

with my LP it was the driest, woodiest type Cream tones i ever had


----------



## db3266

crossroadsnyc said:


> Clapton ... lots & lots of Clapton
> 
> The amp has handled everything I've thrown at it so far ... have run through a pretty good range of 60's / 70's / 80's music, and it performs beautifully each time ... it's like having the best Super Lead head I've ever had my hands on, only controllable to a volume I can use in any situation ... the amp is truly a God-send.



Would you mind sharing the settings you are using to get the different 60/70/80's tones?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> Would you mind sharing the settings you are using to get the different 60/70/80's tones?



Dialing in an amp is dependent upon the the cabinet you are using, the speakers you are using, the guitar(s) you are using, any overdrive pedals you might be using (if any), as well as the space you are in, so I'm afraid giving you specific settings would be useless. The only real advice I could give would be to use your own ears, as you'll know the tone you want when you dial it in. It reacts very much like any super lead, only at lower (controllable) volumes ... the only thing I've noticed that's a bit different than usual is that the amount of overall gain seems to be decreased a bit with the attenuation set fairly high, but that's easily addressed by just kicking it in the pants a little (hence my mention of overdrive pedals if you don't dig the built in boost).


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> overall gain seems to be decreased a bit with the attenuation set fairly high, but that's easily addressed by just kicking it in the pants a little (hence my mention of overdrive pedals if you don't dig the built in boost).



i found this also - i think it is a general byproduct of powerscaling (i.e. lowering voltage seems to do this).

its not bad at all, though and I really only noticed it when A/B'ing with and without EPA engaged.

for me, since i was after a little more vintage gain levels, the decrease was actually helping me achieve some tones since the YJM had plenty for me as is...of course, the built in boost helps serve up some additional gain to compensate also.

damn.....its a cool amp


----------



## Holme

ufguy73 said:


> i found this also - i think it is a general byproduct of powerscaling (i.e. lowering voltage seems to do this).
> 
> its not bad at all, though and I really only noticed it when A/B'ing with and without EPA engaged.
> 
> for me, since i was after a little more vintage gain levels, the decrease was actually helping me achieve some tones since the YJM had plenty for me as is...of course, the built in boost helps serve up some additional gain to compensate also.
> 
> damn.....its a cool amp



You still on the fence uf?


----------



## ufguy73

i am 

it would be a no brainer except i have another plexi style amp coming from Suhr already...so there would be quite a bit of overlap in the base tones if i got another yjm (vs an afd or something more gainy) on top of it


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> i am
> 
> it would be a no brainer except i have another plexi style amp coming from Suhr already...so there would be quite a bit of overlap in the base tones if i got another yjm (vs an afd or something more gainy) on top of it



Pfft., Slash plays through YJM's that are placed out of sight ... the heads are just there for marketing / sales


----------



## Holme

ufguy73 said:


> i am
> 
> it would be a no brainer except i have another plexi style amp coming from Suhr already...so there would be quite a bit of overlap in the base tones if i got another yjm (vs an afd or something more gainy) on top of it



That's a shame but I know what you mean,when you have a bad experience with something you kinda 'don't trust ' it any more!


----------



## mAx___

Guys, I hope not to upset anybody with this question  but is it possible to put an ECC82 in the PI position of my YJM? Can I expect a difference in tone that will take me closer to a Major?


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> Clapton ... lots & lots of Clapton
> 
> The amp has handled everything I've thrown at it so far ... have run through a pretty good range of 60's / 70's / 80's music, and it performs beautifully each time ... it's like having the best Super Lead head I've ever had my hands on, only controllable to a volume I can use in any situation ... the amp is truly a God-send.


 That is how I feel about the YJM100 also. I catch myself thinking "how in the world did I get by without this amp for all those years?" and "how in the world would I be able to play live now without it?" I am so used to the tone, features and dynamics of the amp that it truly would be hard to have any fun live without it.


----------



## db3266

I see that quite a few of you are running the head through a 4x12. Do you think this helps hide any potential thin-nes in tone when heavy attenuation is being used, as apposed to say a 2x12?


----------



## Mat_P

The amp doesn't get thin at low EPA settings.
It's getting more mellow with a bit less high end/upper mid frequencies. I think that's why some think it has less gain at low EPA volume while to my ears it's realy just less treble.
I don't experience any thin-nes with my V30 2x12 though I greatly prefer my 1960AHW with it.


----------



## db3266

Mat_P said:


> though I greatly prefer my 1960AHW with it.



Why?


----------



## Mat_P

db3266 said:


> Why?


 
It's by far the best box in my inventory, as simple as that.
It's transparent, has an even frequency range, excellent texture and allover big tone. It just breathes.
It even replaced my trusty old '77 1960 Lead with G12M Blackbacks as my #1, and I never thought something like that would ever happen.


----------



## indeedido

I have a Marshall 1936 2x12 with v30s and also a 1960bhw. They both sound great. One isn't better than another just different palettes to paint with. The 1936 is a thick sounding 2x12 more airspace than the typical 2x12.


----------



## indeedido

I do prefer the 1960bhw though because of the separation of sound with four speakers and the speakers break up a bit more.


----------



## db3266

I'm guessing 4x12 or 2x12 is less of a significance in a 12ft by 8ft practice room and it would be more down to speaker choice that defined the tone?


----------



## dudu

db3266 said:


> I'm guessing 4x12 or 2x12 is less of a significance in a 12ft by 8ft practice room and it would be more down to speaker choice that defined the tone?



A 2x12 is just about the maximum amount of oomph as you will be able to
bear in that room. I use an oversized 1x12 at home and it sounds huge. My
living room is larger than your practice room.


----------



## Odin69

db3266 said:


> I see that quite a few of you are running the head through a 4x12. Do you think this helps hide any potential thin-nes in tone when heavy attenuation is being used, as apposed to say a 2x12?



I have a 2x12 V30 cabinet and a 4x12 with greenbacks. I prefer the greenbacks with this amp. The thin tone you're talking about can be eliminated by turning up the volumne knobs. It thickens up the sound.


----------



## Redstone

Odin69 said:


> I have a 2x12 V30 cabinet and a 4x12 with greenbacks. I prefer the greenbacks with this amp. The thin tone you're talking about can be eliminated by turning up the volumne knobs. It thickens up the sound.


Jumping the channels Helps a lot too.


----------



## DWK302

Anyone experiencing fizz when playing lead without the boost engaged?


----------



## Holme

DWK302 said:


> Anyone experiencing fizz when playing lead without the boost engaged?



No mate?
Have you got it jumped & if so how?
Also where's your EPA set & have you done an 'auto bias?'


----------



## FennRx

fury unleashed last night. Yeah, the Mesa is a great amp but nothing does the Marshall snarl like a Marshall.


----------



## DWK302

Holme said:


> No mate?
> Have you got it jumped & if so how?
> Also where's your EPA set & have you done an 'auto bias?'



I do have it jumped but that doesn't seem to make a difference. EPA is at 25% on 100 watt mode. I have NOT auto biased. It's the same biased setting as I received from the factory. Any ideas?


----------



## ufguy73

first thing i would do is autobias...

where are you running the volume at?

the yjm can be described a lot of different ways but 'fizz' isnt really something i ever experienced with it...'crunch', absolutely, but not fizz....so something sounds amiss


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> fury unleashed last night. Yeah, the Mesa is a great amp but nothing does the Marshall snarl like a Marshall.



Holy crap Fenn!

'Release the One Man Band!'


----------



## Holme

DWK302 said:


> I do have it jumped but that doesn't seem to make a difference. EPA is at 25% on 100 watt mode. I have NOT auto biased. It's the same biased setting as I received from the factory. Any ideas?



Also where's your presence set?
I found if you crank that things can get a bit OTT!


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> Holy crap Fenn!
> 
> 'Release the One Man Band!'



there were supposed to be 4, but only 2 showed up. still a great time though. My buddy showed me his new to him Lonestar and Blue Angel amps and I showed off the YJM. Both of us were impressed with each others' stuff, but the Marshall is my favorite. 

i was also super impressed with the Class 5 through his 4x10...sounded way better than through my 1960 cab.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> there were supposed to be 4, but only 2 showed up. still a great time though. My buddy showed me his new to him Lonestar and Blue Angel amps and I showed off the YJM. Both of us were impressed with each others' stuff, but the Marshall is my favorite.
> 
> i was also super impressed with the Class 5 through his 4x10...sounded way better than through my 1960 cab.



Sounds like fun!
None of my mates can play jack shit apart from 'Decks' & they all gave that up over 10 years ago!
I am a one man band!


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> Sounds like fun!
> None of my mates can play jack shit apart from 'Decks' & they all gave that up over 10 years ago!
> I am a one man band!



i didnt say we were any good.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> i didnt say we were any good.



Hey practice makes perfect,plus if there's a few of you messing about you help each other come up with cool stuff!
I just blast the cats out of the living room!


----------



## ToneScythe

Today recieved YJM100 & 1960BV... 

this stuff is insane! 






Here You can check 3 photos done with my smartphone, just after setting up: 
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums

Bass channel owns big time! 
Volume2 at 6, rest the same as photo shows
with boost engaged (gain 2', volume 12'), EPA in middle position and 50W switch = instant killer British Steel tone. Just blasted the record and played along... KILLER!! 

Got to change shitty pickup (EMG-HZ), strings and I'm set for the next 60 years. 

When I started experimenting with knobs, I found there is such diversity in this amp = instant hendrix, add boost and scorpions appear, add reverb and play with feedback on whammy like Uli Roth, turn off reverb and there's Saxon, Motorhead. Last but not least, without boost, there seems to be really convincing Zeppelin. 

I'm gonna do FX shopping next year, now I need to correct everything in my playing style, this amp do not forgive (but rewards big time).


----------



## DWK302

ufguy73 said:


> first thing i would do is autobias...
> 
> where are you running the volume at?
> 
> the yjm can be described a lot of different ways but 'fizz' isnt really something i ever experienced with it...'crunch', absolutely, but not fizz....so something sounds amiss



Volumes are at max. Presence is also maxed. Cable jumped from lower I to upper II. I don't noticed the fizz while playing chords. It's only when I play lead. It's annoying.


----------



## Mat_P

Holme said:


> Hey practice makes perfect.......


 
Wise man sais: 
"He who practices betrays his colleagues".


----------



## Holme

DWK302 said:


> Volumes are at max. Presence is also maxed. Cable jumped from lower I to upper II. I don't noticed the fizz while playing chords. It's only when I play lead. It's annoying.



Turn that presence down to 5 or 6 & proceed!
It's a modern plexi & some things can go further than they should!
Make up for any loss of gain with the boost!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Yes, higher presence settings can become harsh and fizzy, I have mine on zero. Also, although you wouldn't think it, higher settings of the mid controll can result in fizzy tones. I do not like the results of running the Treble or Bass channels with volumes maxed, I stay around 1 or 2 o'clock.


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Hey practice makes perfect,plus if there's a few of you messing about you help each other come up with cool stuff!
> I just blast the cats out of the living room!


Where do you get all these pics Holme lol?


----------



## indeedido

I run presence around 6, mid around 6 and treble between 4&5. Maxing out the presence will take your head off.


----------



## Redstone

indeedido said:


> I run presence around 6, mid around 6 and treble between 4&5. Maxing out the presence will take your head off.


I keep everything around 7 to 8 and volume I on 1o and Volume II on 8


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Where do you get all these pics Holme lol?



Some are from FB some from the oracle that is Google Images!
I'm a firm believer in the old saying 'a picture tells a thousand words!'


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Some are from FB some from the oracle that is Google Images!
> I'm a firm believer in the old saying 'a picture tells a thousand words!'


Like this?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Like this?


----------



## Ealdst

Been a bit since I posted (wish I could say I've been too busy playing but in reality just been too busy period!) but now I do actually have a problem with my YJM, was wondering if anyone had any ideas before I take it back to the shop for them to sort under warrenty.

Was playing yesterday morning and everything was fine, infact I was getting some of the best tones I've ever had, then I turned everything off as I needed to take a break, came back to play some more in the afternoon and suddenly my normal channel 1 (the channel I always plug the guitar in) is sounding extremely dull, like the tone on the guitar is rolled all the way down to zero even tho it isn't. Trying all 3 of the other inputs everything sounds normal, and trying different guitars, cables and rebiasing have not made any difference. If anyone has any theories on this at all please share as it's a whole week before I'll get a chance to run it down to Andertons to see if they will replace it or send it away to be fixed under warrenty (hoping for the former, don't wanna be without my amp for ages while it's repaired!).


----------



## Redstone

Ealdst said:


> Been a bit since I posted (wish I could say I've been too busy playing but in reality just been too busy period!) but now I do actually have a problem with my YJM, was wondering if anyone had any ideas before I take it back to the shop for them to sort under warrenty.
> 
> Was playing yesterday morning and everything was fine, infact I was getting some of the best tones I've ever had, then I turned everything off as I needed to take a break, came back to play some more in the afternoon and suddenly my normal channel 1 (the channel I always plug the guitar in) is sounding extremely dull, like the tone on the guitar is rolled all the way down to zero even tho it isn't. Trying all 3 of the other inputs everything sounds normal, and trying different guitars, cables and rebiasing have not made any difference. If anyone has any theories on this at all please share as it's a whole week before I'll get a chance to run it down to Andertons to see if they will replace it or send it away to be fixed under warrenty (hoping for the former, don't wanna be without my amp for ages while it's repaired!).


Honest dude, I'd just take it straight into the store to get fixed. Andertons will definitely get it sorted for you. Ask Andertons of you can take away a an amp to practice on so your not stuck play silently.


----------



## Ealdst

Yeh I don't want to go messing about inside myself, especially when it is under warrenty, I just wish I could understand what has gone wrong! Anyway I have a Class 5 and a Vox AC15 to hand so not stuck with nothing, just can't unleash any fury with those .


----------



## marshalltone

Hello... I'm just another YJM100 aficionado. I really want to buy one of these, but... I have a question... I play lead guitar in a band with 2 guitars... so... when the time comes for me to stand up and shout and solo my ass off... I need to level up my volume so I can be heard. With my Mesa Dual Rectifier it's easy, just have to press a button with my foot and the solo volume kicks in. How can I do this with the YJM100? Can I use a Xotic EP Booster or a MXR MC401 in the FX Loop to increase volume? Anyone tried this?


----------



## Redstone

Ealdst said:


> That makes me feel better! If I only had an amp like that to go to I'd be crying. I remember I started off with a Yamaha starter pack, the guitar wasn't too bad but the amp was so mid heavy. Still, was miles better than the Squier amp I got later, that was fizzy as hell. I was so happy when I finally got a 'proper' amp, an MG30DFX. Amazing to think some people look down on the MG series, they may not be tube monsters but compared to some of the shitty cheap solid state amps about they really are a great little series.


MGs are awesome. They make a great practice amp. I'm going to get one (or a JMP 1) for my moms place so I can actually play without hating the sound.


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> MGs are awesome. They make a great practice amp. I'm going to get one (or a JMP 1) for my moms place so I can actually play without hating the sound.



Nothing worse than bad tone to kill inspiration and creativity in your playing. The bass player in my old band could never understand why I refused to practice using headphones when I was unable to play at volume, but I've never used an amp with headphones and felt it did the sound justice.


----------



## hellride

I'm lookin' for a Marshall and the YJM seems like a good choice.
One question though, does it come with a pack of donuts?


----------



## Redstone

hellride said:


> I'm lookin' for a Marshall and the YJM seems like a good choice.
> One question though, does it come with a pack of donuts?


That depends where you order it from. It does come with a cover and a nice patch cable


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> That depends where you order it from. It does come with a cover and a nice patch cable



It also comes with a free punch to the gut if you use it at the full 100W


----------



## Redstone

Ealdst said:


> Nothing worse than bad tone to kill inspiration and creativity in your playing. The bass player in my old band could never understand why I refused to practice using headphones when I was unable to play at volume, but I've never used an amp with headphones and felt it did the sound justice.


It's like those marshall micro battery amps. They are not bad sounding for their size, apart from the lack of bottom end, but with headphones I personally thing they are terrible.


----------



## marshallmellowed

It comes with a bag of fur for your chest (if you need it), but you'll have to supply your own adhesive.


----------



## Holme

hellride said:


> I'm lookin' for a Marshall and the YJM seems like a good choice.
> One question though, does it come with a pack of donuts?



Rumour has it if you buy a Marshall YJM100 AND an Yngwie Stratocaster simultaneously whilst wearing a chest rug,aviators & flicking plectrums at the shopkeeper you'll get free doughnuts for life?
Are you Yngwie enough to take the doughnut challenge!








:Ohno:


----------



## dudu

You know a thread has become too long when it gets populated with pictures of cats and dramatic chipmunks.


----------



## Holme

dudu said:


> You know a thread has become too long when it gets populated with pictures of cats and dramatic chipmunks.



2 things Dodo-

1.Its a Prairie Dog 

2.


----------



## Redstone

Dear lord of pasta, I just had to play my little crate again!! I need a new amp for my moms place. If I had the money I'd get another YJM lol. The crate is just so muffled and saturated. I don't know how they used to get away with selling amps like that to beginners.


----------



## Holme

Yeah practice amps have certainly come on leaps & bounds over the years!
I remember my first amp a 'Gorilla Tube Cruncher' it was shite,I thought it was great though because it actually had gain (The Crunch!)


----------



## Ealdst

It does seem after a very very quick search that the cheap 'beginner' amp market these days is mostly full of Marshall, Fender, Vox, Orange, Roland Cube's and Line 6's. All reputable brands - yes even Line 6 lol. I guess they save all the real crap for the starter packs tho.


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Yeah practice amps have certainly come on leaps & bounds over the years!
> I remember my first amp a 'Gorilla Tube Cruncher' it was shite,I thought it was great though because it actually had gain (The Crunch!)


----------



## indeedido

marshalltone said:


> Hello... I'm just another YJM100 aficionado. I really want to buy one of these, but... I have a question... I play lead guitar in a band with 2 guitars... so... when the time comes for me to stand up and shout and solo my ass off... I need to level up my volume so I can be heard. With my Mesa Dual Rectifier it's easy, just have to press a button with my foot and the solo volume kicks in. How can I do this with the YJM100? Can I use a Xotic EP Booster or a MXR MC401 in the FX Loop to increase volume? Anyone tried this?



I've got an earthquaker devices tone job in the loop and it boosts the shit out of the volume with no color plus it's a phenomenal eq.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


>



That's the fella!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> That's the fella!


Still better than my Crate 
I think I might pick up an MG15CFX just to have something that doesn't sound like I'm playing a guitar through a fricken rock. I would love to get a JMP 1 but I don't have the money


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Still better than my Crate
> I think I might pick up an MG15CFX just to have something that doesn't sound like I'm playing a guitar through a fricken rock. I would love to get a JMP 1 but I don't have the money



I had an AVT combo for a while & thought it was pretty good!
It certainly showed up the Gorilla,plus I think they can be had quite cheap off the bay!


----------



## Redstone

They are both still miles odd of out YJMs. I'm thinking of marrying mine


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> They are both still miles odd of out YJMs. I'm thinking of marrying mine



Yeah they certainly delivered the goods with the YJM!
You've been spoiled,I suppose the nearest you'd get to it in a small portable is a JMP1 combo,but like you say,they're not cheap!


----------



## Ealdst

Holme said:


> Yeah they certainly delivered the goods with the YJM!
> You've been spoiled,I suppose the nearest you'd get to it in a small portable is a JMP1 combo,but like you say,they're not cheap!


 
Nope I don't think you'll be happy until you have a 2nd YJM kept at your mother's house. If you were to marry yours tho a second one might be considered cheating....


----------



## Blueslicks

Well you've all gone and convinced me...

I'm pullin' the trigger on this bad boy!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUj-HfXHQyA[/ame]

Hope you guys were right.

J/k

If it's already been brought up sorry for the revisit but I didn't know these existed.


----------



## blue

I had my YJM running with the volumes jumpered and both pretty high, the boost on with level high and gain quite low, was getting a pretty excellent rock sound. 

then i added my treble booster on top.

WAAAAAAAGGGHHHHHH! completely awesome, over the top screaming solo tone! all kept under (relative) control by the noise gate. howling and roaring guitar, with easy, toneful feedback. get yourselves a treble booster


----------



## Ealdst

blue said:


> I had my YJM running with the volumes jumpered and both pretty high, the boost on with level high and gain quite low, was getting a pretty excellent rock sound.
> 
> then i added my treble booster on top.
> 
> WAAAAAAAGGGHHHHHH! completely awesome, over the top screaming solo tone! all kept under (relative) control by the noise gate. howling and roaring guitar, with easy, toneful feedback. get yourselves a treble booster


 
Really wanna play my YJM right now! It's going back to the shop tomorrow, hopefully won't be without it too long


----------



## Redstone

I have gone through a lot of pants since I got my YJM


----------



## Holme

Blueslicks said:


> Well you've all gone and convinced me...
> 
> I'm pullin' the trigger on this bad boy!!!
> 
> Malmsteen Signature 50 watt Rhino Black Star Amp - with pedal - YouTube
> 
> Hope you guys were right.
> 
> J/k
> 
> If it's already been brought up sorry for the revisit but I didn't know these existed.



The preYJM YJM!
I'd never heard of it till recently either!


----------



## Ealdst

Bad news!

My YJM has gone back to Marshall to be repaired, I've been estimated a wait of 2-3 weeks til I get it back at least


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> Bad news!
> 
> My YJM has gone back to Marshall to be repaired, I've been estimated a wait of 2-3 weeks til I get it back at least



That DOES suck balls!

However,when it comes back you know you've got what's arguably the best 'modern Marshall' that's ever been made in 110% working order...

Now THAT'S GOT to be worth a few weeks wait my friend?!


----------



## Ealdst

Holme said:


> That DOES suck balls!
> 
> However,when it comes back you know you've got what's arguably the best 'modern Marshall' that's ever been made in 110% working order...
> 
> Now THAT'S GOT to be worth a few weeks wait my friend?!



Definitely worth it when it is back, just that wait is going to be unbearable. On the plus side tho I did get left in a room with a fully working YJM (used to A/B against mine) and a £2300 Fender custom shop Strat to play for a while . That thing was absolutely sweet and I'm generally a Les Paul guy!


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> Definitely worth it when it is back, just that wait is going to be unbearable. On the plus side tho I did get left in a room with a fully working YJM (used to A/B against mine) and a £2300 Fender custom shop Strat to play for a while . That thing was absolutely sweet and I'm generally a Les Paul guy!



Yeah I've found myself looking at Fenders since I bought the YJM even though I'm usually a 'Humbucker' guy!
I've seen a 70's reissue MIM with large headstock for £500 that's killing me!!!
Must fight the urge!


----------



## Ealdst

Holme said:


> Yeah I've found myself looking at Fenders since I bought the YJM even though I'm usually a 'Humbucker' guy!
> I've seen a 70's reissue MIM with large headstock for £500 that's killing me!!!
> Must fight the urge!



Yeh I've got a 50s style Strat, nice guitar but I really want one with the 70s style headstock, preferably Olympic White, nothing at all to do with me recently really getting into Deep Purple/Rainbow recently.....


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> Yeh I've got a 50s style Strat, nice guitar but I really want one with the 70s style headstock, preferably Olympic White, nothing at all to do with me recently really getting into Deep Purple/Rainbow recently.....



I laugh,not at you,but us!
No lie check out my previous posts,this is what I'm talking about!






£540 is quite the steal no!

:Ohno:


----------



## Ealdst

Holme said:


> I laugh,not at you,but us!
> No lie check out my previous posts,this is what I'm talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £540 is quite the steal no!
> 
> :Ohno:



Yeh that is exactly what I have in my head! At that price it's definitely a steal.


----------



## Holme

Also available with this neck-






It's killing me not buying one!


----------



## Ealdst

Hmmmm prefer the rosewood myself, have a weird thing that I tend to prefer maple on Teles and Rosewood on Strats, no idea why lol. I don't want to encourage you with your gas, but a new guitar is much better than food, or alternatively you can live with only 1 kidney!


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> Hmmmm prefer the rosewood myself, have a weird thing that I tend to prefer maple on Teles and Rosewood on Strats, no idea why lol. I don't want to encourage you with your gas, but a new guitar is much better than food, or alternatively you can live with only 1 kidney!



No you're not,the first one (rosewood) is my preference & if the fiancée wasn't pregnant with our first I'd be knocking out some 'Power' as we speak!
Actually,at the price I still might be,watch this space!


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> Yeah I've found myself looking at Fenders since I bought the YJM even though I'm usually a 'Humbucker' guy!
> I've seen a 70's reissue MIM with large headstock for £500 that's killing me!!!
> Must fight the urge!



And to think the real ones were considered shite at the time...you couldn't give em away. Now they're fucking vintage. Lolz


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> And to think the real ones were considered shite at the time...you couldn't give em away. Now they're fucking vintage. Lolz



Really?!
I'm not a Fender guy!
Look at my profile (2xGibsons,2xIbanez & an Epi ZW as I couldn't afford a real one!) for my guitars!
I just kinda followed what I liked the look of best!
Are they turd Fenn!?!?!


----------



## Holme

Also Fenn can we please have your pics,vids,regularity & general presence back please!


----------



## FennRx

70s fenders are like norlin era gibsons. They changed stuff and people got butthurt. Like anything some are good and some are bad.


----------



## Holme

Fenn....where art thou?!


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> 70s fenders are like norlin era gibsons. They changed stuff and people got butthurt. Like anything some are good and some are bad.



Ahhhhhhh does that apply to these 'bargain' MIM reissues?
As I say I'm going more for looks than substance!
(sad as that sounds!)


----------



## Holme

Fenn.......?


----------



## FennRx

nothing wrong with them at all.. i had a MIM Std Strat a long time ago that I never should have sold. Alas.....


----------



## Ealdst

Holme said:


> No you're not,the first one (rosewood) is my preference & if the fiancée wasn't pregnant with our first I'd be knocking out some 'Power' as we speak!
> Actually,at the price I still might be,watch this space!



Haha I guess with a kid on the way probably best to hold fire. On the other hand tho, don't they say music helps a baby to develop


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> Also Fenn can we please have your pics,vids,regularity & general presence back please!



just for you, Holme. Just for you.

I Want You to Want Me by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

definitely not my best work, which is mediocre anyways, but its the best i can muster at 11pm after working 9-6 with an hour commute.


----------



## John 14:6

FennRx said:


> just for you, Holme. Just for you.
> 
> I Want You to Want Me by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> definitely not my best work, which is mediocre anyways, but its the best i can muster at 11pm after working 9-6 with an hour commute.


Great job Fenn! Very nicely done.


----------



## Ealdst

FennRx said:


> just for you, Holme. Just for you.
> 
> I Want You to Want Me by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> definitely not my best work, which is mediocre anyways, but its the best i can muster at 11pm after working 9-6 with an hour commute.



Thought it was good myself, some great tone there definitely


----------



## Redstone

I do hate to admit it, but I have a problem with my YJM. I am just not worthy of it's glory


----------



## Redstone

I couldn't be arsed to wait until my 1960av cab arrived so I just recorded my YJM as is with a 1960b cab. The playing is a bit crude but it's about the amp not playing, an I didn't really warm up.
Also this is the 1000th post on the YJM thread
Edit: If I'm honest, I get really nervous when I try to record myself. I'm normally a lot better than I was in the video, but I'm still no Eddie Van Halen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dncjHMMt8VI"]Marshall YJM100 Sound Test - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Nice one Redstone!

I still wonder if this amp is actually the AC/DC 100 in disguise!


----------



## Mat_P

Nicely recorded low gain demo, redstone!


----------



## Holme

Right i don't know about the rest of you but i'm getting a bit  at questions regarding 'how much gain/distortion' can be had out of a YJM at living room levels,so to help a guy out on this thread-

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/46481-yjm100-troubleshooting-help.html

I thought f@@k it & got as much distortion as i could out of the f@@ker this morning!
Apologies as its only on an ipad & i ain't a 'thrash' player anyways,but hopefully it'll help people get an idea what its capable of boosted!

http://soundcloud.com/holme76/yjm-high-gain


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Right i don't know about the rest of you but i'm getting a bit  at questions regarding 'how much gain/distortion' can be had out of a YJM at living room levels,so to help a guy out on this thread-
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/46481-yjm100-troubleshooting-help.html
> 
> I thought f@@k it & got as much distortion as i could out of the f@@ker this morning!
> Apologies as its only on an ipad & i ain't a 'thrash' player anyways,but hopefully it'll help people get an idea what its capable of boosted!
> 
> YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Was that with boost? That is some awesome playing. I really have no idea what I'm doing when I'm trying to solo. I don't really know where to start even


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Was that with boost? That is some awesome playing. I really have no idea what I'm doing when I'm trying to solo. I don't really know where to start even



Lol cheers bud!
I'm not really a speed/thrash player but I've known that blues scale that long I just rattled it out!
Yeah just the YJM100 & a Gibson LP Standard,soooo if someone wants to know how much gain it's got I guess that's the answer!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Lol cheers bud!
> I'm not really a speed/thrash player but I've known that blues scale that long I just rattled it out!
> Yeah just the YJM100 & a Gibson LP Standard,soooo if someone wants to know how much gain it's got I guess that's the answer!


I'm not one to care for how fast one can shred, but the emotion one can inject into it. In other words, I am more impressed with someone who can blast out a good blues riff rather than how fast they can shred. 

I would love to be able to solo but I don't even know where to start. I am getting to know the basic pentatonic a bit, but honestly I get stuck in the same position. for example, If I start with my first finder on the 5th fret, That finger will not move up or down the fretboard. I wish there was a guitar teacher near me that could teach me but there isn't. 

If anyone could give me some guidance, it would be greatly appreciated

I'll leave you with this
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Op-GSIxUw[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuHSOTvn4vo"][/ame]


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> I'm not one to care for how fast one can shred, but the emotion one can inject into it. In other words, I am more impressed with someone who can blast out a good blues riff rather than how fast they can shred.
> 
> I would love to be able to solo but I don't even know where to start. I am getting to know the basic pentatonic a bit, but honestly I get stuck in the same position. for example, If I start with my first finder on the 5th fret, That finger will not move up or down the fretboard. I wish there was a guitar teacher near me that could teach me but there isn't.
> 
> If anyone could give me some guidance, it would be greatly appreciated


 
In my opinion the best thing you can do is learn which notes are in the scale, then work out each position of the scale yourself one position at a time - make sure you are fully comfortable with the first position, then move on to the second position, then practice combining them and once you have the hang of that start on the third. Rinse and repeat. I find working the positions out yourself makes it much easier to commit them to memory and the hardest part is using all the positions together without getting confused where you are so it's a case of breaking that down into managable chunks. Hope this helps you (and as a disclaimer I'm not particularly brilliant myself, just found this has helped me lol )


----------



## Holme

This reminds me when of when I was first asked to solo!
I'd been working with Phil (owner of Whinfield Music 'back in the day) on a basic Blues riff & also a Blues scale!
The idea was for the short pause in the riff I'd fill in with a few notes that sounded right.
I got it in my 10 year old head I was supposed to be knocking out the Randy Rhoads solo on the Tribute album!
Needless to say my 'solo' sounded like a broken food blender & brought the look of-




from Phil!

Anyways forget that kazillion notes a second business,it's impressive but only for a short while & soon gets boring!
Get some basic blues scales & practice them over & over till they become 'automatic' then play around in the scale to find what goes with the riff you're playing.Try mixing & matching notes from all around the scale to come up with combinations you like.
Just a few notes here & there at first & over time you'll soon be 'Angusing' all round the house!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rz--k7QEPA]Yngwie Malmsteen - Pentatonic Scale[/ame]


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yngwie Malmsteen - Pentatonic Scale





Yngwies nicked my f@@kin blues scale!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Yngwies nicked my f@@kin blues scale!!!



He certainly puts some 'flash' into it, huh?


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> He certainly puts some 'flash' into it, huh?



Flash AND Fast Forward!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Flash AND Fast Forward!!!





That's very funny ... yes, it's kind of like watching a regular pentatonic scale on fast forward!


----------



## FennRx

thank god there's a replay......lolz


----------



## pleximaster

YJM EPA on 0.1 watt boost at noon by pleximaster on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Here is à high gain clip with boost on noon boost volume noon plus and maximum EPA attenuation 0.1watt 

Plexi


----------



## Holme

pleximaster said:


> YJM EPA on 0.1 watt boost at noon by pleximaster on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Here is à high gain clip with boost on noon boost volume noon plus and maximum EPA attenuation 0.1watt
> 
> Plexi



Great clips Plexi!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Yeah, both Red & Plexi shared some great low volume clips ... thanks, guys!


----------



## Ealdst

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, both Red & Plexi shared some great low volume clips ... thanks, guys!


 
We've dropped midway down the second page of the forum! Everyone too busy unleashing fury? I'm missing my YJM so much and it hasn't even been gone a week yet!


----------



## Holme

I forgot about that Ealdst!

Any idea how long you've got to wait for the beasts return?
Still at least you know you're gonna get it back 100% growling!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ealdst said:


> We've dropped midway down the second page of the forum! Everyone too busy unleashing fury? I'm missing my YJM so much and it hasn't even been gone a week yet!



The C5 isn't holding you over in the meantime?


----------



## Ealdst

crossroadsnyc said:


> The C5 isn't holding you over in the meantime?



Its a great amp but just not the same. Think the problem is the EPA actually makes the YJM more usable at the volume I can play at at home (how crazy is that, a 5W amp less practical than a 100W monster), I have the head version so can only use the headphone trick to crank it, and although the tone is awesome it just lacks the punch that the YJM has and thats what I'm missing.

Holme, I was told "2-3 weeks, but it depends on how much work Marshall have on". Let's just hope they aren't spending more time on those baby 1 watters than repairing mine! (I joke, I'd love a JTM1, played one earlier in the year but couldn't quite justify it as I was buying a Gibson Les Paul at the time lol).


----------



## db3266

Thanks to all for your help and advice answering all my questions over the last two weeks.

I took your advice and I now have a YJM100. My GOD !!! it is awesome. I have not had too much time with it at home yet, but any reservations I had about low volumes have been put to rest, this must be the ultimate 'play at home friendly volume level' amp.

I'll try to post pics a bit later when I am done playing !


----------



## FennRx

db3266 said:


> Thanks to all for your help and advice answering all my questions over the last two weeks.
> 
> I took your advice and I now have a YJM100. My GOD !!! it is awesome. I have not had too much time with it at home yet, but any reservations I had about low volumes have been put to rest, this must be the ultimate 'play at home friendly volume level' amp.
> 
> I'll try to post pics a bit later when I am done playing !


----------



## db3266




----------



## 5er driver

I have a question. I have an SL-X and a 1987X. Does the YJM100 cover the whole tonal spectrum of both of those amps? If so, I'll flip them and get the YJM100.
Thanks.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


>



Congratulations, man ... I'm really happy for you ... you definitely made the right choice!


----------



## NewReligion

Thought I cured my GAS with this issue. But no, I still want one.


----------



## DWK302

I bought a TC electronics Spark boost after reading all kinds of rave reviews. It sounds very good and does add a good about of dirt/ volume to the amp, but it doesn't sound all that different than the YJM's on board boost circuit. Thinking about returning it. If the YJM didn't have its own boost, then this pedal would be worth it weight in gold!


----------



## FennRx

i upgraded my mic a little bit and i think it really shows, er sounds.

This is my YJM at 0.05w this evening with my ES-339

BMW by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## crossroadsnyc

FennRx said:


> i upgraded my mic a little bit and i think it really shows, er sounds.
> 
> This is my YJM at 0.05w this evening with my ES-339
> 
> BMW by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Very tasteful, Fenn!


----------



## FennRx

so for shits and giggles, i opened up the volume on my YJM as loud as I could tolerate and recorded the same little BMW doodle. I kept the settings the same and I didn't move the mic.

BWM-2 by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I think the two sound remarkably similar, which is a testament to how well the EPA works. I think the second one sounds a bit less compressed..maybe even a bit more organic (if i'm using that word correctly). I'm sure that some of you guys who know your way around GarageBand and mics could do much better. It's hard for me to believe the first one was recorded with my family sleeping upstairs; the second one would have made my ears bleed if I hadn't been wearing monitoring headphones.

and while I'm at it, here's how clean the YJM can be at the same loud volume. A little chorus added via my Boss ME-50.
http://soundcloud.com/tuned-by-ear/yjm-clean
Nicely done, Marshall. Nicely done.


----------



## Holme

The main difference I notice with turning the EPA off & giving it some volume (loudest I've had it is both volumes jumped on 4) is the speakers!
They _really_ do kinda 'spank you' for want of a better word!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

FennRx said:


> so for shits and giggles, i opened up the volume on my YJM as loud as I could tolerate and recorded the same little BMW doodle. I kept the settings the same and I didn't move the mic.
> 
> BWM-2 by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> I think the two sound remarkably similar, which is a testament to how well the EPA works. I think the second one sounds a bit less compressed..maybe even a bit more organic (if i'm using that word correctly). I'm sure that some of you guys who know your way around GarageBand and mics could do much better. It's hard for me to believe the first one was recorded with my family sleeping upstairs; the second one would have made my ears bleed if I hadn't been wearing monitoring headphones.
> 
> and while I'm at it, here's how clean the YJM can be at the same loud volume. A little chorus added via my Boss ME-50.
> YJM Clean by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Nicely done, Marshall. Nicely done.



+1


----------



## Holme

Just out of curiosity,what do you guys reckon to the boost?
Only reason I'm asking is there's some FANTASTIC clips on here with the 'crunch' but not many seem to be taking advantage of the 'Modern Gain/Gate' options?
I think it's a great flipside to the 'All Rounder' Plexi coin (nothing like 'melting' a 'Metal Head' with a 'pensioner!'),but not many regulars seem to be entertaining it?!


----------



## ToneScythe

Holme, I believe this build-in boost is very 'neutral' sounding. Great for extra volume boost, but for real metal tones I will have to use proper stompboxes/rack gear. Treble booster, TS808, ProCo RAT, MXR dist+, etc, will all give a specific flavour to the sound that booster seems to lack.
With booster (at 70%) and volume II at 9-10 I can get pretty close to "Screaming for vengeance" album tones (where they used JCM 800). For late 80' MELTING FACE stuff I need more sound processing in the chain.

On the other hand I still have to swap my shitty pickups, so no final opinion until then.


----------



## Holme

I think there's quite a lot of gain there,or maybe I'm just showing my age!


----------



## db3266

I was expecting there to be more gain (without the boost) than there actually is in the YJM. My JTM1 fully cranked had more gain.

I prefer less gain, so this is a good thing


----------



## indeedido

I think with the booster it has all the gain anyone would need for modern metal. When I want to break out of my 70s rock mode, I put an eq in the loop and boost the bottom end and it's as extreme as anything.


----------



## splatter

I need to know why I shouldn't buy one of these . I was looking at getting a carvin legacy 3 which I can get with the 2x12 cab for $1399 . Then I saw the clips of this . I know it apples and oranges so I'm not looking for comparisons I just really don't need to spend this kind of money on a head to use at church . I can get one for around $1700 but thats still alot of cash . Then I need to buy another 2x12 to play it through . But the fact is I'm a marshall guy . I currently have a modded 76 JMP which I play at church and it sounds awesome . So I guess I'm looking for any negative feed back I can find on this amp . And I have one question does it sound fizzy at any point ? I hate fizz , Also any reliaibility issues ? 
Thanks


----------



## Holme

splatter said:


> I need to know why I shouldn't buy one of these . I was looking at getting a carvin legacy 3 which I can get with the 2x12 cab for $1399 . Then I saw the clips of this . I know it apples and oranges so I'm not looking for comparisons I just really don't need to spend this kind of money on a head to use at church . I can get one for around $1700 but thats still alot of cash . Then I need to buy another 2x12 to play it through . But the fact is I'm a marshall guy . I currently have a modded 76 JMP which I play at church and it sounds awesome . So I guess I'm looking for any negative feed back I can find on this amp . And I have one question does it sound fizzy at any point ? I hate fizz , Also any reliaibility issues ?
> Thanks



Well I've had my YJM knocking on a year now & haven't had any trouble at all!
As far as 'fizz' goes the only time I've noticed any is if you max the presence,failing that none!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Well I've had my YJM knocking on a year now & haven't had any trouble at all!
> As far as 'fizz' goes the only time I've noticed any is if you max the presence,failing that none!



Don't forget, it's about 4kg heavier than a normal Marshall head 

Aside from that it is just pure balls to the walls action


----------



## DWK302

splatter said:


> I need to know why I shouldn't buy one of these . I was looking at getting a carvin legacy 3 which I can get with the 2x12 cab for $1399 . Then I saw the clips of this . I know it apples and oranges so I'm not looking for comparisons I just really don't need to spend this kind of money on a head to use at church . I can get one for around $1700 but thats still alot of cash . Then I need to buy another 2x12 to play it through . But the fact is I'm a marshall guy . I currently have a modded 76 JMP which I play at church and it sounds awesome . So I guess I'm looking for any negative feed back I can find on this amp . And I have one question does it sound fizzy at any point ? I hate fizz , Also any reliaibility issues ?
> Thanks



The YJM is big and very heavy. It's really not all that portable.


----------



## splatter

What speakers are you guys using ? 
Can any of you tell me how it compares to a 
Friedman BE,HBE modded Plexi?


----------



## indeedido

I have NO Complaints whatsoever. None!


----------



## John 14:6

splatter said:


> I need to know why I shouldn't buy one of these . I was looking at getting a carvin legacy 3 which I can get with the 2x12 cab for $1399 . Then I saw the clips of this . I know it apples and oranges so I'm not looking for comparisons I just really don't need to spend this kind of money on a head to use at church . I can get one for around $1700 but thats still alot of cash . Then I need to buy another 2x12 to play it through . But the fact is I'm a marshall guy . I currently have a modded 76 JMP which I play at church and it sounds awesome . So I guess I'm looking for any negative feed back I can find on this amp . And I have one question does it sound fizzy at any point ? I hate fizz , Also any reliaibility issues ?
> Thanks


 Hey Splatter, good to see you over here. I was a former Splawn guy myself and I remember you from the Splawn Forum. I have owned a Splawn Quickrod, Competion and Marshall JVM over the recent years and my YJM100 whoops *every* amp I have ever played. I use my YJM100 at church with a 2 x 12 Avatar cabinet. I have NOTHING negative to say about the amp and I love it more and more every week.


----------



## splatter

John 14:6 said:


> Hey Splatter, good to see you over here. I was a former Splawn guy myself and I remember you from the Splawn Forum. I have owned a Splawn Quickrod, Competion and Marshall JVM over the recent years and my YJM100 whoops *every* amp I have ever played. I use my YJM100 at church with a 2 x 12 Avatar cabinet. I have NOTHING negative to say about the amp and I love it more and more every week.



what was your screen name on the Splawn boards ?

I love my JMP that I modded it just kills . But anyway I pulled the trigger on a YJM100 today . I have to wait on a check I deposited to clear before I can pay for it . That will be tomorrow ,should have it by monday . 

Oh what speaker do have in the avatar


----------



## John 14:6

splatter said:


> what was your screen name on the Splawn boards ?
> 
> I love my JMP that I modded it just kills . But anyway I pulled the trigger on a YJM100 today . I have to wait on a check I deposited to clear before I can pay for it . That will be tomorrow ,should have it by monday .
> 
> Oh what speaker do have in the avatar


 I was Jesusdriven on the Splawn Forum, but it has been a long time since I posted over there. I would like to get another Quickrod or Compy someday. I would probably go back to using a Splawn if the YJM100 did not exist, but thank God the YJM100 does exist. I saw that Eddie's Guitars sold another YJM100 today so I am guessing that may be yours. In all seriousness Eddie's Guitars must have sold about 30 or 40 YJM100's so far. I bet they have sold more of them than anyone in the United States. I doubt that any other dealer even comes close to having sold as many as them. I have a Celestion V30 and G12H Heritage in my Avatar vintage style cabinet.


----------



## DWK302

splatter said:


> I need to know why I shouldn't buy one of these . I was looking at getting a carvin legacy 3 which I can get with the 2x12 cab for $1399 . Then I saw the clips of this . I know it apples and oranges so I'm not looking for comparisons I just really don't need to spend this kind of money on a head to use at church . I can get one for around $1700 but thats still alot of cash . Then I need to buy another 2x12 to play it through . But the fact is I'm a marshall guy . I currently have a modded 76 JMP which I play at church and it sounds awesome . So I guess I'm looking for any negative feed back I can find on this amp . And I have one question does it sound fizzy at any point ? I hate fizz , Also any reliaibility issues ?
> Thanks



It can get fizzy if you max out the presence and the treble.


----------



## Redstone

DWK302 said:


> It can get fizzy if you max out the presence and the treble.



I could get it fizzy if I poured a can of coke or 7up on it, but I would need to smash my head off the wall a few times before I would even consider doing it


----------



## splatter

NAD....its on the truck and will be at my house today . can't wait


----------



## Redstone

splatter said:


> NAD....its on the truck and will be at my house today . can't wait



Make sure you have some spare pants on standby. You WILL need them


----------



## splatter

The YJM100 is awsome . Its got that sound that I've only heard coming from a plexi . No other marshall sounds like one to my ears . Its rich in harmonics and is really punchy . IMHO the footswitch on the YJM is a total waste . I don't play at loud volumes .(I'm gonna be using the head at church and we get kinda loud but not PLEXI loud if you know what I mean ).and to get the sound I want i have to max the gain and the volume on the boost .The amp sound amazing like this but if I want to clean It up by dropping the boost it just won't work because of the volume change also the dynamics of the amp change completely . I'm sure this wouldn't be a problem if I had the amp cranked but how many people do you know that play gigs where they can actually crank their amps? this however really isn't a problem because the amp cleans up nicely when I roll the volume back . Don't care much for the reverb either but I never really liked reverb of any kind. The auto bias ,noise gate and effects loop are all great . The amp is really more versetal that I remember a plexi being .I really love the tone its the only amp I've played in years that compares to my JMP


----------



## Holme

Glad you like!
I've just drank my age in pints so will get back to you tomorrow!


----------



## Ed Hunter

SmokeyDopey said:


> Why donuts? What do they have to do with Malmsteen?



OH you dont know what you are missing then!
I take it you are not a PANTERA fan if you ask this?
Here allow me,
Pantera Home Video PT. 1 (Cowboys From Hell Era) - YouTube


----------



## JimiRules

John 14:6 said:


> I was Jesusdriven on the Splawn Forum, but it has been a long time since I posted over there. I would like to get another Quickrod or Compy someday. I would probably go back to using a Splawn if the YJM100 did not exist, but thank God the YJM100 does exist. I saw that Eddie's Guitars sold another YJM100 today so I am guessing that may be yours. In all seriousness Eddie's Guitars must have sold about 30 or 40 YJM100's so far. I bet they have sold more of them than anyone in the United States. I doubt that any other dealer even comes close to having sold as many as them. I have a Celestion V30 and G12H Heritage in my Avatar vintage style cabinet.



l wonder how Eddie's Guitars are getting so many of these amps. l noticed when l bought mine they immediately had another one listed.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> l wonder how Eddie's Guitars are getting so many of these amps. l noticed when l bought mine they immediately had another one listed.


 Eddie's is an authorized Marshall dealer so I am guessing that they ordered 40 or 50 of them, or they keep ordering them from Marshall and other dealer are just transferring their unsold YJM100's to Eddie's. The other dealers want to get their money back from Marshall on unsold amps and Eddie's knows they can still sell them and make a profit. My understanding was that no dealers could pre-order more that 4 or 5 YJM100's when they were first displayed during the 2011 NAMM Show. I can't say for sure how they are doing it, but they sure are doing it. Eddie's Guitars is completely legit and they have over 1,700 ebay transactions with a mind boggling good 100% rating. Over 1,700 buyers have been completely satisfied with their purchases from Eddie's Guitars. They are a first class operation. Here is their website.

Eddie's Guitars | The Eddie's Advantage

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | eBay


----------



## JimiRules

l don't doubt that they are legit. l just didnt understand why they were getting so many of these amps when a store like guitar center doesn't even sell them on their website. evidently guitar center doesn't think they'd be a good enough seller for what they'd have to price them at.


----------



## JimiRules

db3266 said:


>




What cab is that? I really like the looks of it.


----------



## db3266

Thanks. It's a 1936V that I recovered with Bluesbreaker grill cloth


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> l don't doubt that they are legit. l just didnt understand why they were getting so many of these amps when a store like guitar center doesn't even sell them on their website. evidently guitar center doesn't think they'd be a good enough seller for what they'd have to price them at.


 I think you nailed it right there. Both Guitar Center and Musician's Friend had I think 5 YJM100's for sale when they first shipped to the States. It took them a good while to sell them all. They stock so much gear in their warehouse they do not have room for inventory that is not going to move quickly. The economy stinks right now and not many people are shelling out the cash for pricey high end gear. Guitar Center stores are not stocking all of the stuff they once did either. There is a lot of used gear and lower priced gear. They still have some higher end gear in stock just not a lot of it.


----------



## JimiRules

I'm really glad that you guys gave me the heads up on Eddie's guitars. When I first called my sales engineer at Sweetwater and told him that I was thinking about sending my JVM back he asked me if I was interested in the YJM. I told him that it was out of my price range. He told me that they were regular $2499 and that he could go as low as $2000. I almost took him up on that deal. I'm really glad that I didn't. If Eddie's is selling these amps for $1600 and making money on them, just imagine the kind of profit Sweetwater is making on them.


----------



## DWK302

splatter said:


> The YJM100 is awsome . Its got that sound that I've only heard coming from a plexi . No other marshall sounds like one to my ears . Its rich in harmonics and is really punchy . IMHO the footswitch on the YJM is a total waste . I don't play at loud volumes .(I'm gonna be using the head at church and we get kinda loud but not PLEXI loud if you know what I mean ).and to get the sound I want i have to max the gain and the volume on the boost .The amp sound amazing like this but if I want to clean It up by dropping the boost it just won't work because of the volume change also the dynamics of the amp change completely . I'm sure this wouldn't be a problem if I had the amp cranked but how many people do you know that play gigs where they can actually crank their amps? this however really isn't a problem because the amp cleans up nicely when I roll the volume back . Don't care much for the reverb either but I never really liked reverb of any kind. The auto bias ,noise gate and effects loop are all great . The amp is really more versetal that I remember a plexi being .I really love the tone its the only amp I've played in years that compares to my JMP




Solution: Detox EQ pedal. It's the opposit of an overdrive pedal. It takes a dirty and cleans it up. Pretty cool.


----------



## dudu

When a store gives you a $500 discount right off the bat, you *know* you are getting screwed anyway.


----------



## JimiRules

dudu said:


> When a store gives you a $500 discount right off the bat, you *know* you are getting screwed anyway.



That's what l was thinking too. l didn't even have to try to talk him down.


----------



## picazzo5150

JimiRules said:


> I'm really glad that you guys gave me the heads up on Eddie's guitars. When I first called my sales engineer at Sweetwater and told him that I was thinking about sending my JVM back he asked me if I was interested in the YJM. I told him that it was out of my price range. He told me that they were regular $2499 and that he could go as low as $2000. I almost took him up on that deal. I'm really glad that I didn't. If Eddie's is selling these amps for $1600 and making money on them, just imagine the kind of profit Sweetwater is making on them.



Sweetwater is grossly overpriced on everything they sell. I can't imagine why. They are mostly internet based and their store is in Indiana. Are the taxes high in Indiana?...I don't think so.


----------



## splatter

From now on Eddies guitar is the first place 
I look for anything


----------



## DWK302

Shouldn't all the YJMs be gone by now?? They made only 1500 for the entire planet, yet, Eddie's guitars seems to have an endless supply!


----------



## JimiRules

DWK302 said:


> Shouldn't all the YJM's be gone by now?? They made only 1500 for the entire planet, yet, Eddie's guitars seems to have an endless supply!



I was thinking the same thing. Maybe they're building these things in their stock room!


----------



## ToneScythe

Mine is #167, apparently from early EU batch. 

I still think they will start to get really rare and collectible when all those boutique ampz modderzz begin to fiddle with virgin PCB's of YJM100's.


----------



## Tripleinside

#195 here...


----------



## Holme

No.753 here!!! Thought it'd be a lower number seeing as i've had it a good 10 months?
Anybody in the 1000+ yet?


----------



## Viking62

Totally agree with you on the Footswitch comment...!



splatter said:


> The YJM100 is awsome . Its got that sound that I've only heard coming from a plexi . No other marshall sounds like one to my ears . Its rich in harmonics and is really punchy . IMHO the footswitch on the YJM is a total waste . I don't play at loud volumes .(I'm gonna be using the head at church and we get kinda loud but not PLEXI loud if you know what I mean ).and to get the sound I want i have to max the gain and the volume on the boost .The amp sound amazing like this but if I want to clean It up by dropping the boost it just won't work because of the volume change also the dynamics of the amp change completely . I'm sure this wouldn't be a problem if I had the amp cranked but how many people do you know that play gigs where they can actually crank their amps? this however really isn't a problem because the amp cleans up nicely when I roll the volume back . Don't care much for the reverb either but I never really liked reverb of any kind. The auto bias ,noise gate and effects loop are all great . The amp is really more versetal that I remember a plexi being .I really love the tone its the only amp I've played in years that compares to my JMP


----------



## Viking62

Anyone from Sydney who's still after one.
Its been sitting at Guitar Factory Parramatta for 3 months, I said to them today I cant believe it hasnt been sold...?


----------



## JimiRules

Where do you find your amp's number? ls it the last set of numbers in the serial number? lf so mine is #557.


----------



## Redstone

All I can remember right now is that mine was made around november 2011 I think. I'll check tomorrow, it's too late now. Where do I get what number mine is, then end of the serial number?


----------



## Holme

If you look at your 'Production Completion Certificate' on the serial no. at the top it should go year/week/area then number!


----------



## indeedido

How many digits is the area? I'm either #440 or #2!


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> How many digits is the area? I'm either #440 or #2!



Well mine says 1753 so as far as I'm aware it's 1 for UK & 753 for the number of the amp.
So I'm guessing yours will say #2440 which will be 2 for USA & 440 for the number of your amp out of 1500.


----------



## plexilespaul

Tripleinside said:


> #195 here...


i am not a number i am a free man no plexi yjm owner here ...
but i was just stoping by to say hello...any plexi circuit oriented thread is my kind of thread


----------



## Mat_P

avivoni said:


> ..... i was just stoping by to say hello...


 
Hello!


----------



## indeedido

Jerry, hello. 

Hello uncle Leo.


----------



## Odin69

I have #595.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

avivoni said:


> i am not a number i am a free man no plexi yjm owner here ...
> but i was just stoping by to say hello...any plexi circuit oriented thread is my kind of thread



No YJM owner either but it's OK in this thread 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blok likes to call into the 'Plexi Nursery' & keep the 'toddlers' in check!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Blok likes to call into the 'Plexi Nursery' & keep the 'toddlers' in check!



Yeah, you boys are doing fine. Even developing a bit of a sense of superiority, not quite as refined and strong as ours but you'll get there eventually... in 45 years 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Yeah, you boys are doing fine. Even developing a bit of a sense of superiority, not quite as refined and strong as ours but you'll get there eventually... in 45 years
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Us toddlers respect our 'Grandparents!'


----------



## Holme

avivoni said:


> i am not a number i am a free man no plexi yjm owner here ...
> but i was just stoping by to say hello...any plexi circuit oriented thread is my kind of thread



And welcome you are!


----------



## ToneScythe

Holme said:


> Us toddlers respect our 'Grandparents!'



And forgive their demency. It's a natural thing to be surpassed by the youngsters...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

ToneScythe said:


> And forgive their demency. It's a natural thing to be surpassed by the youngsters...



We do however have a 45 year head start, bit more in one case, bit less in others, nothing substantial. 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Love the YJM though, great amp.


----------



## Ealdst

Good news!

My YJM should be back home on Tuesday, Andertons are going to get a full repair report from Marshall and send it to me so when I've had that I will post what the problem was, just incase anyone else is unfortunate to have it happen.


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> Good news!
> 
> My YJM should be back home on Tuesday, Andertons are going to get a full repair report from Marshall and send it to me so when I've had that I will post what the problem was, just incase anyone else is unfortunate to have it happen.



It's been a while Ealdst!
I'm scared for your neighbours on the fury you'll release upon the beasts return!:Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ealdst said:


> Good news!
> 
> My YJM should be back home on Tuesday, Andertons are going to get a full repair report from Marshall and send it to me so when I've had that I will post what the problem was, just incase anyone else is unfortunate to have it happen.



Yes sir, that's wonderful news ... so, what's the first song you'll play upon it's return?


----------



## JimiRules

Where does everyone set the bias on their amps? Since I've had mine I've set it at 38. I've never really biased an amp before, so is the lower the setting the hotter it is?


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yes sir, that's wonderful news ... so, what's the first song you'll play upon it's return?



He'll plug in a Jem & play the 'Everybody Loves Raymond' theme!


----------



## Ealdst

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yes sir, that's wonderful news ... so, what's the first song you'll play upon it's return?



Probably the same song I tend to always play when warming up - a bit of Immigrant Song


----------



## Redstone

I'm still waiting for my 1960av  I flipped shit at the guy in the store and told him I am not return the whole amp (which I would never do anyway) if I don't get some compensation. I have my eye on a nice slash epi in there and I know that the guy in the store has his eye on it too so I might swoop in and take it at a discount.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I'm still waiting for my 1960av  I flipped shit at the guy in the store and told him I am not return the whole amp (which I would never do anyway) if I don't get some compensation. I have my eye on a nice slash epi in there and I know that the guy in the store has his eye on it too so I might swoop in and take it at a discount.



You may as well take advantage of the situation if you can Red!
£££'s better off in your pocket than their till mate!


----------



## Holme

JimiRules said:


> Where does everyone set the bias on their amps? Since I've had mine I've set it at 38. I've never really biased an amp before, so is the lower the setting the hotter it is?



I've just left mine as it came from Marshall which is 38 same as yours!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

JimiRules said:


> Where does everyone set the bias on their amps? Since I've had mine I've set it at 38. I've never really biased an amp before, so is the lower the setting the hotter it is?



It's the other way ... higher is hotter. Do you have the user manual? I'd just go by the settings (scale) in there. As for me, I just left it on the factory settings. That's not to say I'll never change it, but it sounds great to me as is. Also, in reading the various instances of people having problems w/their auto bias / etc., it appeared as if nearly every case involved raising / lowering the bias away from the factory settings, so I figured it's probably best to leave it alone if it sounds good to begin with. That's not a suggestion that you should follow suit, but since the amp is so new for me (relatively speaking), I'd like to roll w/what I have and not take any chances of having to start a thread along the lines of: 

"adjusted the bias, now I have blinking lights ... help!"


----------



## Tripleinside

avivoni said:


> i am not a number i am a free man no plexi yjm owner here ...
> but i was just stoping by to say hello...any plexi circuit oriented thread is my kind of thread



well hello there !


----------



## JimiRules

crossroadsnyc said:


> It's the other way ... higher is hotter. Do you have the user manual? I'd just go by the settings (scale) in there. As for me, I just left it on the factory settings. That's not to say I'll never change it, but it sounds great to me as is. Also, in reading the various instances of people having problems w/their auto bias / etc., it appeared as if nearly every case involved raising / lowering the bias away from the factory settings, so I figured it's probably best to leave it alone if it sounds good to begin with. That's not a suggestion that you should follow suit, but since the amp is so new for me (relatively speaking), I'd like to roll w/what I have and not take any chances of having to start a thread along the lines of:
> 
> "adjusted the bias, now I have blinking lights ... help!"



Yes, I have the manual. I just looked at the ranges to see what settings Marshall didn't recommend us to set it in. I must have read it wrong to be thinking that the lower number was the hotter setup. I do agree with you though. No sense in inviting potential trouble. I think I'm going to set it back at the default setting and leave it be.


----------



## mAx___

Holme said:


> If you look at your 'Production Completion Certificate' on the serial no. at the top it should go year/week/area then number!



Mine says M2011-41-1450-2, assembled and inspected in October 2011. But I'm in the US...shouldn't that serial start with 2?


----------



## LKrevival

Well I guess this a early birthday present to myself. So I went to a local guitar center yesterday not even thinking about a amp I was looking for lighting.

But I entered their closed room and in front of me was a used YJM. So I thought let me try it. After a hour of playing it I was sold and so was it, to me. I'll have to pay off the credit card but I just had to do it.

I love my JVM 410, but this amp floored me. I don't know which will be my main amp now but its a keeper. I used a 1960 cab with 75 watt in the GC, looking forward to trying it in my JCM 800 cab.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

LKrevival said:


> Well I guess this a early birthday present to myself. So I went to a local guitar center yesterday not even thinking about a amp I was looking for lighting.
> 
> But I entered their closed room and in front of me was a used YJM. So I thought let me try it. After a hour of playing it I was sold and so was it, to me. I'll have to pay off the credit card but I just had to do it.
> 
> I love my JVM 410, but this amp floored me. I don't know which will be my main amp now but its a keeper. I used a 1960 cab with 75 watt in the GC, looking forward to trying it in my JCM 800 cab.



Congratulations! Great choice! The JVM will make a fine backup


----------



## plexilespaul

LKrevival said:


> Well I guess this a early birthday present to myself. So I went to a local guitar center yesterday not even thinking about a amp I was looking for lighting.
> 
> But I entered their closed room and in front of me was a used YJM. So I thought let me try it. After a hour of playing it I was sold and so was it, to me. I'll have to pay off the credit card but I just had to do it.
> 
> I love my JVM 410, but this amp floored me. I don't know which will be my main amp now but its a keeper. I used a 1960 cab with 75 watt in the GC, looking forward to trying it in my JCM 800 cab.


 congrats
what fun it must be to just walk into a music store and walk out with a brand new marshall amp..man i like that sometimes you just have to say fuck it and what the hell i deserve it i work hard enough in life
well done and enjoy


----------



## LKrevival

avivoni said:


> sometimes you just have to say fuck it and what the hell i deserve it i work hard enough in life



That is exactly what I told myself as I was smoking a cig outside the store pondering whether to get it. 

I am floored by this amp, it is a tone monster and with the 50 watt setting you don't have to blast everything and everyone around you into shattered pieces to get awesome tone.

Some purists might disagree but this amp sounds like a vintage plexi as plexi can be and when I had the salesman jam on it so I could get a stand back perspective it confirmed it to me even more so.

The added features to me does make this the "ultimate plexi".

I watched Hendrix at Berkeley a couple nights ago and as I was playing this amp it sounded real familiar haha....


----------



## ToneScythe

LKrevival said:


> I love my JVM 410, but this amp floored me. I don't know which will be my main amp now but its a keeper.



Good job! 

I'd say now: 
1. SELL the goddamn JVM! 

2. Spend the extra cash on some Tennessee whiskey. 

3. Your tone is vastly improved.


----------



## LKrevival

ToneScythe said:


> Good job!
> 
> I'd say now:
> 1. SELL the goddamn JVM!
> 
> 2. Spend the extra cash on some Tennessee whiskey.
> 
> 3. Your tone is vastly improved.



Not having a wife or kids to feed allows me to keep, and as I said I do love the JVM also so call me a pack rat.


----------



## Holme

LKrevival said:


> That is exactly what I told myself as I was smoking a cig outside the store pondering whether to get it.
> 
> I am floored by this amp, it is a tone monster and with the 50 watt setting you don't have to blast everything and everyone around you into shattered pieces to get awesome tone.
> 
> Some purists might disagree but this amp sounds like a vintage plexi as plexi can be and when I had the salesman jam on it so I could get a stand back perspective it confirmed it to me even more so.
> 
> The added features to me does make this the "ultimate plexi".
> 
> I watched Hendrix at Berkeley a couple nights ago and as I was playing this amp it sounded real familiar haha....



There's 2 worlds to Marshall in my eyes 
1.Nmv
2.Mv
You my friend have the best of both modern examples!
You are tone spoiled for choice!


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> Yes, I have the manual. I just looked at the ranges to see what settings Marshall didn't recommend us to set it in. I must have read it wrong to be thinking that the lower number was the hotter setup. I do agree with you though. No sense in inviting potential trouble. I think I'm going to set it back at the default setting and leave it be.


 I don't know that there is a default setting for the bias. My bias knob was turned all of the way down when I got it, but I think they just turned the knob down after they biased it at the factory. Probably so no one biases their new amp super hot on accident when they first get it it. If your knob was set all of the way down like mine and you put it there again and bias, you will have a really cold bias that I can not imagine will sound too great. I set mine at 38ma for 120 volts and that is not too hot at all. It is a little above mid bias range for EL34's at that voltage. Do not fear the Auto Bias feature because there is not anything wrong with it. If you stick a weak or bad tube in the amp the YJM100 will let you know and that is a good thing. So is having a proper bias setting when you play different places. Power can vary from place to place. The Auto Bias is an amazing feature. *Below is a copy and paste containing words of wisdom from Santiago the amp's designer concerning Auto Bias and EPA complaints/issues.*

Hello,

I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.

*1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:*
Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.

*2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...*
Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers. 

*3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.*
This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).

*4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design*
Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.

As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.

This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"

*5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...*

...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.

There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.

*6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit*

One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.


Hope it helps
Santiago


----------



## JimiRules

John 14:6 said:


> I don't know that there is a default setting for the bias. My bias knob was turned all of the way down when I got it, but I think they just turned the knob down after they biased it at the factory. Probably so no one biases their new amp super hot on accident when they first get it it. If your knob was set all of the way down like mine and you put it there again and bias, you will have a really cold bias that I can not imagine will sound too great. I set mine at 38ma for 120 volts and that is not too hot at all. It is a little above mid bias range for EL34's at that voltage. Do not fear the Auto Bias feature because there is not anything wrong with it. If you stick a weak or bad tube in the amp the YJM100 will let you know and that is a good thing. So is having a proper bias setting when you play different places. Power can vary from place to place. The Auto Bias is an amazing feature. *Below is a copy and paste containing words of wisdom from Santiago the amp's designer concerning Auto Bias and EPA complaints/issues.*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.
> 
> *1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:*
> Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.
> 
> *2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...*
> Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers.
> 
> *3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.*
> This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).
> 
> *4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design*
> Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.
> 
> As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.
> 
> This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"
> 
> *5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...*
> 
> ...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.
> 
> There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.
> 
> *6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit*
> 
> One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> Santiago



When you say all the way down what do you mean? When I got my amp the line for the screwdriver was positioned straight up and down. I was guessing that it meant it was set at 35 which is right in the middle. Would this be correct?


----------



## ToneScythe

*JimiRules*, take a good look to the bias knob, there is a little _arrow_ that certainly points at 35. 
That's usefull at higher settings, when the other side points at ultra cold numbers. All the way down would mean 20mA
 


I still can't believe I got my YJM cheaper than what AFD was listed for. 
Mother of AMPS...


----------



## JimiRules

ToneScythe said:


> *JimiRules*, take a good look to the bias knob, there is a little _arrow_ that certainly points at 35.
> That's usefull at higher settings, when the other side points at ultra cold numbers. All the way down would mean 20mA
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe I got my YJM cheaper than what AFD was listed for.
> Mother of AMPS...



Thanks, l didn't notice that arrow before. l know what you mean. l can't believe l only paid $100 more than the JVM 205H that l returned.


----------



## AndyK

How does the amp sound at bedroom volume compared to a JVM? How loud do you have to turn it up to get a good tone?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Holme

I can tell you the YJM works great at bedroom levels!
That's about it though,I've never used a JVM!


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> When you say all the way down what do you mean? When I got my amp the line for the screwdriver was positioned straight up and down. I was guessing that it meant it was set at 35 which is right in the middle. Would this be correct?


 My bias dial was turned down as low as it would go when I took my YJM100 out of the box. If yours was set at 35 then that may very well be where they set the bias at the factory. It seems that a lot of the guys are setting their bias range at 38ma and like it there too.


----------



## John 14:6

AndyK said:


> How does the amp sound at bedroom volume compared to a JVM? How loud do you have to turn it up to get a good tone?
> Thanks in advance.


 I prefer my YJM100 at all volume levels including low volume levels over my old JVM which I sold to get my YJM100. Neither amp is designed for the bedroom though they both sound better than most practice amps even at low volume levels. The YJM100 will give you some fat power tube sounds even when set at the maximum amount of attenuation.


----------



## ToneScythe

When strongly attenuated, You just have to increase treble and presence a bit to compensate. So, when going louder, I always heavily back-off presence. Sounds almost identical, only difference is that "magic" thing -> interaction between speakers and guitar strings, that's why You don't have cool harmonics and uber-sustain at very low power settings. 

For me, sound start to open up at (from attenuated position to full) ~35%, at 50% it's as good as can be, just slightly easier on your ears.


----------



## LKrevival

Holme said:


> I can tell you the YJM works great at bedroom levels!
> That's about it though,I've never used a JVM!



My idea of bedroom level is where my neighbor can here me from their bedroom.


----------



## Ealdst

Fury unleashed!

As soon as I plugged into my YJM again last night I remembered just how good it was. Apparently there was a problem with the noise gate so Marshall replaced the whole PCB that controls it. I personally don't see why a noise gate problem would affect only 1 input, but then again I'm no amp tech! It works now and that's the main thing .


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> Fury unleashed!
> 
> As soon as I plugged into my YJM again last night I remembered just how good it was. Apparently there was a problem with the noise gate so Marshall replaced the whole PCB that controls it. I personally don't see why a noise gate problem would affect only 1 input, but then again I'm no amp tech! It works now and that's the main thing .



There's only top input 1 that's connected to the boost section,so if you've been playing jumped (like most of us) you may not have noticed!
Either way glad to hear you've got it back again!


----------



## Holme

LKrevival said:


> My idea of bedroom level is where my neighbor can here me from their bedroom.



You may not need EPA then LK!


----------



## Odin69

I tried playing my YJM with EPA off. I couldn't get past one on the volumne knobs. Then I tried it with the EPA at 12 o'clock, I was still sh@#ing my pants. Finally, I set the EPA to 10 o'clock and the volumne knobs to 7. Then it was time to rock. I can't believe how loud this sucker is?


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> I tried playing my YJM with EPA off. I couldn't get past one on the volumne knobs. Then I tried it with the EPA at 12 o'clock, I was still sh@#ing my pants. Finally, I set the EPA to 10 o'clock and the volumne knobs to 7. Then it was time to rock. I can't believe how loud this sucker is?



Don't know if you've seen this before or not but yeah,both the YJM & it's cousin the AFD are louder than most people will EVER play!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMh0tUDGbck&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Slash VS Yngwie - Who is Louder? - YouTube[/ame]

There was a bit of a hoo haa whether the YJM would have been louder with a Gibson?
I don't really think it matters either way-
Once you're past 'Pain Begins' you're in the shit regardless!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Don't know if you've seen this before or not but yeah,both the YJM & it's cousin the AFD are louder than most people will EVER play!
> 
> Slash VS Yngwie - Who is Louder? - YouTube
> 
> There was a bit of a hoo haa whether the YJM would have been louder with a Gibson?
> I don't really think it matters either way-
> Once you're past 'Pain Begins' you're in the shit regardless!



Now they could have put some 6550's in the YJM instead and not have a Gibson vs Fender discussion at all 
(if the PT of the YJM delivers the goods too)
The YJM sounds great, hisses like a plexi, growls like a plexi.
The guys at Marshall did a really good job on it.
The AFD is a bit... well, uhm, great amp! But not great enough imo.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Odin69

Has anyone been using a distortion box on these things? I've been using an Electro Harmonix metal muff nano and love it.  It has a full kick ass tone to it. Old school metal kind of vibe. If you want a modern tone, flip the mid-cut switch on it.


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> Has anyone been using a distortion box on these things? I've been using a Electro Harmonix metal muff nano and love it.  It has a full kick ass tone to it.



I've got a Vox Satchurater & an MXR ZW that i've had since my Haze 15 & haven't even tried them with it yet!
They're just sat in their boxes gathering dust!
Maybe I should give them a whirl,but I'm that happy with the built in boost & gate I just haven't bothered!
Only pedal I use with it is the basic Jim Dunlop wah & even that it isn't very often!
I guess I'm just a guitar,lead & amp kinda guy!
(or bone idle!)


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> Don't know if you've seen this before or not but yeah,both the YJM & it's cousin the AFD are louder than most people will EVER play!
> 
> Slash VS Yngwie - Who is Louder? - YouTube
> 
> There was a bit of a hoo haa whether the YJM would have been louder with a Gibson?
> I don't really think it matters either way-
> Once you're past 'Pain Begins' you're in the shit regardless!


 
Yeah, I've seen it before. He should have used the same guitar for both amps. Thank Marshall, for the EPA because, I like my volumne knobs past seven. It gives it a thicker tone IMO.


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> I've got a Vox Satchurater & an MXR ZW that i've had since my Haze 15 & haven't even tried them with it yet!
> They're just sat in their boxes gathering dust!
> Maybe I should give them a whirl,but I'm that happy with the built in boost & gate I just haven't bothered!
> Only pedal I use with it is the basic Jim Dunlop wah & even that it isn't very often!
> I guess I'm just a guitar,lead & amp kinda guy!
> (or bone idle!)


 
Yeah, it sounds great on it's own. A lot of times, I just plug straight into the amp and don't even use the boost. It has an "Eric Johnson" tone to it.


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> Yeah, I've seen it before. He should have used the same guitar for both amps. Thank Marshall, for the EPA because, I like my volumne knobs past seven. It gives it a thicker tone IMO.



Yeah I prefer Volumes 1 full & 2 jumped to kind of thin/thicken out my sound depending on if it's boosted or not!
I suppose I just use the EPA like a volume knob!
How are you liking the Fender YJM with it Odin?
I was wanting a Fender as all my guitars are Humbuckers,but with Lynne been pregnant we're saving all our spare £££ for the mini 'Doughnut Slinger!'


----------



## blue

that's one of the great things about the YJM. unlike modern massive gain amps, you can use various overdrives and boosts to get different flavours with it, and we all know how different guitars retain their own character through it. 

looking back, we can see why so many guitarists had their own distinctive sounds using such a simple amp. these days there may be amps with multiple channels and modes, but all the guitarists seem to sound the same!

Holme, congratulations on your forthcoming mini-me  you could always save a couple of quid by just putting a coil split on your guitar


----------



## Redstone

My YJM sounds like CRAP.....When it's not switched on!! I am still intending on getting legally married to it!! I can't wait to get it through my 1960av and blow the walls off of my house. I wish they would make a YJM1 or a YJM5 so I could replace my old Crate amp at my moms place with it!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> My YJM sounds like CRAP.....When it's not switched on!! I am still intending on getting legally married to it!! I can't wait to get it through my 1960av and blow the walls off of my house. I wish they would make a YJM1 or a YJM5 so I could replace my old Crate amp at my moms place with it!



The only thing that will quench your thirst is a 2nd YJM!


----------



## zenfly

OK... I've been looking at this thread and all the raves so I thought I'd look into these a little more.. All my amps are old or newer hand wired (Dr.Z)and I thought at $2500 or I see some on ebay for around $1800+ that these were hand made..
I looked at the only pic from a Google search of the chassis and it's a green circuit board..Are they all like this ?


----------



## Holme

zenfly said:


> OK... I've been looking at this thread and all the raves so I thought I'd look into these a little more.. All my amps are old or newer hand wired (Dr.Z)and I thought at $2500 or I see some on ebay for around $1800+ that these were hand made..
> I looked at the only pic from a Google search of the chassis and it's a green circuit board..Are they all like this ?



Yup,no handwired YJM's!
1500 worldwide,made in UK grab one while they're hot!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> The only thing that will quench your thirst is a 2nd YJM!



My pocket will murder me!!!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> My pocket will murder me!!!



Yeah true!
After forking out for mine & a 1960ax my pockets where so light I had a 'man toe' for a month!


----------



## FennRx

i've been watching CL like a hawk for a used 4x12 with v30s.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> i've been watching CL like a hawk for a used 4x12 with v30s.



Fenn! 

You'll get one mate!


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> How are you liking the Fender YJM with it Odin?
> I was wanting a Fender as all my guitars are Humbuckers,but with Lynne been pregnant we're saving all our spare £££ for the mini 'Doughnut Slinger!'


 
The Fender YJM is my first guitar with only single coils in it. I have another strat but, I put two full sized humbuckers in it and, a mini humbucker in the middle. Like you, all my other guitars have humbuckers. Most have coil split on them so I can play with a single coil if I want. However, I've only used them for clean sounds. The YJM strat has a thinner sound unless, I use my Xotic EP booster, even with distortion. I'm not saying it doesn't sound good. I"m just not use to using single coils with gain. I don't know if that's the answer you wanted?


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> The Fender YJM is my first guitar with only single coils in it. I have another strat but, I put two full sized humbuckers in it and, a mini humbucker in the middle. Like you, all my other guitars have humbuckers. Most have coil split on them so I can play with a single coil if I want. However, I've only used them for clean sounds. The YJM strat has a thinner sound unless, I use my Xotic EP booster, even with distortion. I'm not saying it doesn't sound good. I"m just not use to using single coils with gain. I don't know if that's the answer you wanted?



I just thought this amp does 70's & fat so well with Gibsons (I thought I was Doug Aldrich the other day with the boost on & both volumes maxed!)
I'd like to try the other hand with Blackmore/Hendrix type sounds with a proper single coil Fender (I've seen a MIM 70's large headstock I like!)
We'll see!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Yeah I prefer Volumes 1 full & 2 jumped to kind of thin/thicken out my sound depending on if it's boosted or not!
> I suppose I just use the EPA like a volume knob!
> How are you liking the Fender YJM with it Odin?
> I was wanting a Fender as all my guitars are Humbuckers,but with Lynne been pregnant we're saving all our spare £££ for the mini 'Doughnut Slinger!'



Yeah, you actually have the best built in GAS killer possible.


----------



## John 14:6

Odin69 said:


> The Fender YJM is my first guitar with only single coils in it. I have another strat but, I put two full sized humbuckers in it and, a mini humbucker in the middle. Like you, all my other guitars have humbuckers. Most have coil split on them so I can play with a single coil if I want. However, I've only used them for clean sounds. The YJM strat has a thinner sound unless, I use my Xotic EP booster, even with distortion. I'm not saying it doesn't sound good. I"m just not use to using single coils with gain. I don't know if that's the answer you wanted?


 The Fender YJM Strats have either DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan stacked humbuckers that are voiced like single coils, but cancel the hum. They are both low output pickups, especially the DiMarzio HS3's and YJM/HS2's. The new Duncan made YJM Fury pickups are hotter though still not high output single coils. Yngwie likes the sound of low output p/u's because they retain the sound of the guitar better and you are not just hearing the sound of a high output p/u. This is why Yngwie always jacked his signal with an overdrive pedal.


----------



## Holme

You know your stuff John!


----------



## John 14:6

Holme said:


> You know your stuff John!


 The YJM Strats are my favorite guitars on the planet. I would still like to pick up a few more of them. Here is a cool article on the Fender YJM Stratocasters.

Yngwie Malmsteen Strat: Old versus New | Pick Roar


----------



## Redstone

I just put some gibson vintage strings on my SG and some ernieball cobalts on my Gretsch and both sound like my YJM is having sex with my ears.


----------



## Odin69

John 14:6 said:


> The Fender YJM Strats have either DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan stacked humbuckers that are voiced like single coils, but cancel the hum. They are both low output pickups, especially the DiMarzio HS3's and YJM/HS2's. The new Duncan made YJM Fury pickups are hotter though still not high output single coils. Yngwie likes the sound of low output p/u's because they retain the sound of the guitar better and you are not just hearing the sound of a high output p/u. This is why Yngwie always jacked his signal with an overdrive pedal.


 
I have SD Fury pups in mine. They sound good but, you still need to push it with a pedal so they don't sound so thin. Unless, you're playing clean. However, I just bought a new Mesa Boogie Dual-Rectifier and it sounds pretty sweet playing through it with the YJM strat. You still have to use a overdrive or boost pedal with it for leads.


----------



## Los Angeles

Greetings!
Just made an impulse buy and purchased a YJM. Was just about to get a Splawn but something pulled me over to the dark side.... Did I make the right decision??


----------



## Holme

Los Angeles said:


> Greetings!
> Just made an impulse buy and purchased a YJM. Was just about to get a Splawn but something pulled me over to the dark side.... Did I make the right decision??



If you like Marshall Plexi's I doubt you could have bought anything better!


----------



## pleximaster

Holme are you up already? I thought you were young and slept till noon... 

plexi

I am an old fart now and woke at three in the morning...


----------



## Holme

pleximaster said:


> Holme are you up already? I thought you were young and slept till noon...
> 
> plexi
> 
> I am an old fart now and woke at three in the morning...





This is sleep in week Plexi!
Early shift next week so I'm up at 5am!
Still I finish at 1.30 pm that week so swings & roundabouts!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I've been having insomnia lately ... it's 3:37am, and I'm still awake


----------



## pleximaster

Try to dime your YJM and play a lullaby...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Los Angeles said:


> Greetings!
> Just made an impulse buy and purchased a YJM. Was just about to get a Splawn but something pulled me over to the dark side.... Did I make the right decision??



Welcome to the forum, LA ... yes, you made the right choice!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

pleximaster said:


> Try to dime your YJM and play a lullaby...



It sure is nice to have a Super Lead that can be played at this time in the morning if the mood strikes


----------



## Odin69

Los Angeles said:


> Greetings!
> Just made an impulse buy and purchased a YJM. Was just about to get a Splawn but something pulled me over to the dark side.... Did I make the right decision??


 
That's a silly question to ask on the "YJM 100 - The Ultimate Plexi thread"? Of course you did, not that we're biased or anything?


----------



## Los Angeles

Odin69 said:


> That's a silly question to ask on the "YJM 100 - The Ultimate Plexi thread"? Of course you did, not that we're biased or anything?



Yes, in retrospect I guess it was. I should have ask this question on the Splawn forum. Just had to chime in cause I'm so f(*&ing excited and had to share this with someone...someone who understands..someone who can weep silently with me when I dime it..someone who's been there..


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Los Angeles said:


> Yes, in retrospect I guess it was. I should have ask this question on the Splawn forum. Just had to chime in cause I'm so f(*&ing excited and had to share this with someone...someone who understands..someone who can weep silently with me when I dime it..someone who's been there..



Not to take anything away from Splawn, which make very nice amps, but the YJM just might be the finest amp on the market today ... certainly in the discussion at least. I can't believe you'll be anything less than thrilled w/it.


----------



## db3266

I've not posted for a while, but F@!K me, the YJM is just such an awesome amp!!
I play at home and by no means crank to stupid volumes, but with the EPA at somewhere between 9 o'clock and 10 o'clock I can crank both volumes and the gtar volume and enjoy the most unbelievable tone through my 1936V playing my R7.

I've been getting some BB tones, Mountain, Cream, Hendrix, even some Greeny cleanish crunch (I never thought Greeny would be possible through a Marshall).

What I am still absolutely amazed at (and I think it is more of my Marshall ignorance before buying this amp and the mis-interpretation that the JTM1 gave me) is just how little gain there is compared to what I was expecting. I was expeting the YJM to be a gain monster (verging on metal), but, it is absolutely nothing of the sort. Yeah, it has some crunch, but overall, it has some meaty chewy tone that I simply cannot get enough of.

Simply stunning. I can't see how anyone could ever be dissapointed with this amp.


----------



## mAx___

db3266 said:


> What I am still absolutely amazed at (and I think it is more of my Marshall ignorance before buying this amp and the mis-interpretation that the JTM1 gave me) is just how little gain there is compared to what I was expecting. I was expeting the YJM to be a gain monster (verging on metal), but, it is absolutely nothing of the sort. Yeah, it has some crunch, but overall, it has some *meaty chewy tone* that I simply cannot get enough of.



Lol, great way of describing it. It's simply addictive. I'd love to find a booster that would keep most of its original clean chewyness intact. The built-in boost is great but it adds a tiny bit of fizzyness to the sound. I'd like the boosted sound to be silky smooth and with as little extra colour as possible. Should I start a new thread?


----------



## db3266

I've been thinking about exactly that and I agree with you completely about the existing boost. I use it more of a volume boost.

What interests me is that because the amp can be cranked and overall volume controlled, I'm guessing you can max out a pedal in front of the amp and get all the tonal effect from the pedal and still retain the volume control?

If so, then an uber boutique cleanish OD pedal could be on the cards, or, just be done with it and get a treble booster.

I'm also thinking about putting a quad set of KT66's in it and then re-assess the onboard boost.


----------



## Mat_P

mAx___ said:


> ....I'd love to find a booster that would keep most of its original clean chewyness intact. The built-in boost is great but it adds a tiny bit of fizzyness to the sound. I'd like the boosted sound to be silky smooth and with as little extra colour as possible. Should I start a new thread?


 
I use the stock booster almost exclusively for bedroom level these days.With the band I'm more than happy with the xotic BB Preamp with the gain at zero, volume cranked and EQ neutral (the BB's settings that is). It leaves the pure tone and dynamics intact and just adds that extra bit of drive for soloing.


----------



## ToneScythe

This amp really begs for a 'rangemaster' style treble booster. That secret weapon of british bands vs the americans. 
Second on my 'to buy' list is MXR distortion + and that's all . 

I'm somewhat stuck in the middle with onboard boost. It isn't bad, just not "spicy" enough. Propably due to the circuit being digital. I wish they put tube instead and incorporated it as a switchable third gainstage. 
So much win that the universe could implode, so maybe it's ok as is... 


Anyone checked what brand preamp tubes are in? 
Considering these are cheap as doughnuts: Shuguang 12AX7-B and could propably take me to the 'hotter' realms?


----------



## John 14:6

Los Angeles said:


> Yes, in retrospect I guess it was. I should have ask this question on the Splawn forum. Just had to chime in cause I'm so f(*&ing excited and had to share this with someone...someone who understands..someone who can weep silently with me when I dime it..someone who's been there..


 I have owned a Splawn Quickrod and a Splawn Competition and sold them stupidly when I got bored and wanted to try other amps. I then bought a Marshall JVM 50 watt head which I modded. I later sold that and bought a YJM100 without playing one first. I was thinking about buying another Splawn, but figured I would give the YJM100 a try first and bought one. I thought I could always sell the YJM100 if it did not work for me and buy another Splawn. The YJM100 turned out to be the best amp I have ever owned and I have been playing over 30 years. If the YJM100 did not exist I would probably be playing a Splawn and they are amazing amps for sure, just not as amazing as the Marshall YJM100.


----------



## John 14:6

ToneScythe said:


> This amp really begs for a 'rangemaster' style treble booster. That secret weapon of british bands vs the americans.
> Second on my 'to buy' list is MXR distortion + and that's all .
> 
> I'm somewhat stuck in the middle with onboard boost. It isn't bad, just not "spicy" enough. Propably due to the circuit being digital. I wish they put tube instead and incorporated it as a switchable third gainstage.
> So much win that the universe could implode, so maybe it's ok as is...
> 
> 
> Anyone checked what brand preamp tubes are in?
> Considering these are cheap as doughnuts: Shuguang 12AX7-B and could propably take me to the 'hotter' realms?


 There is a JJ 12ax7 in the first gain stage V1 under the can. The rest of the preamp tubes are Shuguangs. At least that is how mine came stock.


----------



## mAx___

ToneScythe said:


> This amp really begs for a 'rangemaster' style treble booster. That secret weapon of british bands vs the americans.
> Second on my 'to buy' list is MXR distortion + and that's all .



I have a RM-style booster and to my ears it sounds a bit nasal and trebly with this amp. For the sound I'm after I much prefer the silicon-based Hornby Skewes treble booster replica I've built, which is based on a different transistor than the OC44 that the Rangemaster uses. Blackmore used one with Deep Purple. I have to add a knob to it to control the amount of boost though...maybe I'll like it even better that way. But I mostly use the built-in boost. If it sounded a little bit more "natural" it would be perfect. In the meantime I'd like to give the Xotic BB a good try!


----------



## Odin69

John 14:6 said:


> The YJM Strats are my favorite guitars on the planet. I would still like to pick up a few more of them. Here is a cool article on the Fender YJM Stratocasters.
> 
> Yngwie Malmsteen Strat: Old versus New | Pick Roar


 

Hey John, that was pretty interesting reading about the YJM strat. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Redstone

I'm thinking of replacing the old crate amp at my moms place with a JMP 1 watt. I'm hoping it will be like a baby YJM


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> I just thought this amp does 70's & fat so well with Gibsons (I thought I was Doug Aldrich the other day with the boost on & both volumes maxed!)
> I'd like to try the other hand with Blackmore/Hendrix type sounds with a proper single coil Fender (I've seen a MIM 70's large headstock I like!)
> We'll see!


 
Hey Holme's, sorry for the lame reply I gave you earlier, I really like the YJM strat. I was playing it today jamming Hendrix's version of "Hey Joe" and Deep Purple's "Highway Star". It sounded pretty awesome through the YJM 100.  I prefer it with the boost off. Honestly, if I use overdrive I use the DOD YJM 308 or, the Fulldrive 2 rather than the built in boost.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I'm thinking of replacing the old crate amp at my moms place with a JMP 1 watt. I'm hoping it will be like a baby YJM



From what I've seen & heard on here I think it's about as close as you're going to get!
Sure you're going to be missing a lot of features & EQ,but on the flip side it's less than 1/2 the price so swings & roundabouts!


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> Hey Holme's, sorry for the lame reply I gave you earlier, I really like the YJM strat. I was playing it today jamming Hendrix's version of "Hey Joe" and Deep Purple's "Highway Star". It sounded pretty awesome through the YJM 100.  I prefer it with the boost off. Honestly, if I use overdrive I use the DOD YJM 308 or, the Fulldrive 2 rather than the built in boost.



Yeah I've seen a Fender MIM 70's large headstock going for around £540 but with Lynne been pregnant & me already owning 5 guitars I'm just fighting the urge at the moment!

:Ohno:


----------



## ufguy73

Odin69 said:


> Hey Holme's, sorry for the lame reply I gave you earlier, I really like the YJM strat. I was playing it today jamming Hendrix's version of "Hey Joe" and Deep Purple's "Highway Star". It sounded pretty awesome through the YJM 100.  I prefer it with the boost off. Honestly, if I use overdrive I use the DOD YJM 308 or, the Fulldrive 2 rather than the built in boost.



i thought the built-in boost was essentially the 308?


----------



## John 14:6

ufguy73 said:


> i thought the built-in boost was essentially the 308?


 It is the DOD 308 circuit. They just placed it in a different place in the signal path.


----------



## Odin69

ufguy73 said:


> i thought the built-in boost was essentially the 308?


 
Yeah, it is. The pedal in front of the amp just sounds crisper and better sounding to my ears. Yngwie mentions he uses a pedal instead of the built in boost also in this video. Probably, because he uses vintage heads with the YJM's?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDhNu0x6QgY"]Rig Rundown - Yngwie Malmsteen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> Yeah I've seen a Fender MIM 70's large headstock going for around £540 but with Lynne been pregnant & me already owning 5 guitars I'm just fighting the urge at the moment!
> 
> :Ohno:


 
Yeah, gear will have to take a back seat when you have a kid on the way. Maybe, you'll come across a good deal or, a find a nice used one? 

I can't beleive some of the deals I've been getting lately. I found that Marshall 1982 BJH cabinet for $600.00 and recently picked up a Mesa Dual Rectifier with matching 4x12 cabinet for $2122.00 OTD. All brand new with full warranty. Unfortunately, I am way over my budget for buying gear now. If anything else comes up, I'll have to pass on it.


----------



## mAx___

John 14:6 said:


> It is the DOD 308 circuit. They just placed it in a different place in the signal path.



I've also read it's digital instead of analogue. Is the original 308 digital too?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Odin69 said:


> Has anyone been using a distortion box on these things? I've been using an Electro Harmonix metal muff nano and love it.  It has a full kick ass tone to it. Old school metal kind of vibe. If you want a modern tone, flip the mid-cut switch on it.



Ok, I didn't want to answer this question (gotta have _some_ secrets, right? haha), but I just inadvertently let the cat out of the bag on another thread ... but the truth is, I've been using a 'secret pedal' for a while now, and yes, it works wonderfully with the YJM ...


----------



## Odin69

It doesn't really bother me to share what I use. I mean, you still have to know how to play to make it sound good.


----------



## Odin69

mAx___ said:


> I've also read it's digital instead of analogue. Is the original 308 digital too?


 
I believe it's analog? It's based on his old grey DOD overdrive pedals.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Odin69 said:


> It doesn't really bother me to share what I use. I mean, you still have to know how to play to make it sound good.



Perhaps 'secret pedal' was the wrong description ... rather, it's a pedal I haven't reviewed yet because, well, I've only had it since this year (less than 6 months) ... so my honeymoon period is still very much in place to a degree, and I don't generally 'review' things unless I'm absolutely sure I'm going to keep it for a while. I know it sounds silly, but I don't like to be negatively influenced w/respect to purchases (i.e., i mention having purchased something, and 5 minutes later someone comes along and says the item sucks and i should have gone in another direction ... so, i keep it to myself and make up my own mind). 

Anyway, I've been very pleased w/the Pinnacle ...


----------



## Marival

mAx___ said:


> I've also read it's digital instead of analogue. Is the original 308 digital too?



I'm fairly sure that the only digital things in there are the reverb and part of the noise gate. As far as I know the overdrive circuit is completely analogue.

Incidentally, I've done some more A/B'ing with different pedals and the boost comparing:

-Built-in boost to...:

-A stock YJM308 pedal
-A stock DOD250 pedal
-A vintage ''grey'' DOD250 clone
-A YJM308 modded to vintage ''grey'' specs.

First of all, all of these obviously sound VERY similar. The DOD overdrive is a very simple pedal. The only differences that are apparent are slight nuances in response as opposed to drastic changes in sound.

John definitely nailed it by saying that they've changed how the circuit is situated in the signal chain. To me, this is the biggest difference in sound AND response. I'm now convinced that I prefer running the pedal into the front of the amp for its most effective application.

Giving a rundown analysis of all of the results side-by-side is much too anal because there would be a LOT of nitpicking involved. I'll list my main observations:

-The built-in boost still seems to have more gain/saturation on tap than any of the four pedals that I ran in front of it. 

-The closest-sounding pedal was in fact the stock 308 with obviously the modded 308 following as a (VERY) close second. 

-The 308 pedals, as well as the built-in boost have a ''tighter'' response and a more clear note-separation. Most likely because it's meant for a shredder. Out of all three options, the internal boost still sounds the most ''sterile'' to me whilst the modded 308 is the most characteristic. This could be due to signal allocation.

-The 250 pedals are more open and tend to sound less saturated/compressed. They have a very loose growl compared to the 308's and the internal boost.

Verdict: I now no longer use the built-in boost as a source of pure overdrive. It's set for a slight ''push over the edge'' to fatten and give an edge to my sound while I go straight into the amp. Then depending on what I'm going to play, I pick any of my ''flavour of the month'' overdrive pedals that I've got and roll with it out front

If anyone has any questions or wants me to be a little more specific on certain comparisons, don't hesitate to ask. Oh and, yes, I love DOD overdrives.. 

Additionally, One of my YJM heads was recently enriched with some KT88 goodness. The result: Pure tonal bliss. There's nothing wrong with EL34's and in fact, I do prefer EL34 for a general ''mid-focused'' guitar sound but the KT88 just adds this upper-bass/mid girth, warmth and true ''fatness'' that I can't seem to find in any other tube. The highs have also undergone a slight metamorphosis because of this. I definitely sense more balance and general ''palette'' in the treble. The EL34 seems to have more clarity whilst also being rather one-dimensional in the highs.

It's too bad that I still don't have any soundclips available. I'm desperately waiting for my iso-cab so I can finally start recording again, since I've got no other options for recording. (Not until I get the 410JS with that nifty XLR-out, anyway)

Lastly, I'd like to remind everyone that everything expressed in this post is just one guy's opinion. I do love to talk about the intricate differences in variables regarding the equipment most close to me. And by now it's no secret that I'm a sucker for KT88's. 

Questions, insights and experiences are welcome.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Marival said:


> I'm fairly sure that the only digital things in there are the reverb and part of the noise gate. As far as I know the overdrive circuit is completely analogue.
> 
> Incidentally, I've done some more A/B'ing with different pedals and the boost comparing:
> 
> -Built-in boost to...:
> 
> -A stock YJM308 pedal
> -A stock DOD250 pedal
> -A vintage ''grey'' DOD250 clone
> -A YJM308 modded to vintage ''grey'' specs.
> 
> First of all, all of these obviously sound VERY similar. The DOD overdrive is a very simple pedal. The only differences that are apparent are slight nuances in response as opposed to drastic changes in sound.
> 
> John definitely nailed it by saying that they've changed how the circuit is situated in the signal chain. To me, this is the biggest difference in sound AND response. I'm now convinced that I prefer running the pedal into the front of the amp for its most effective application.
> 
> Giving a rundown analysis of all of the results side-by-side is much too anal because there would be a LOT of nitpicking involved. I'll list my main observations:
> 
> -The built-in boost still seems to have more gain/saturation on tap than any of the four pedals that I ran in front of it.
> 
> -The closest-sounding pedal was in fact the stock 308 with obviously the modded 308 following as a (VERY) close second.
> 
> -The 308 pedals, as well as the built-in boost have a ''tighter'' response and a more clear note-separation. Most likely because it's meant for a shredder. Out of all three options, the internal boost still sounds the most ''sterile'' to me whilst the modded 308 is the most characteristic. This could be due to signal allocation.
> 
> -The 250 pedals are more open and tend to sound less saturated/compressed. They have a very loose growl compared to the 308's and the internal boost.
> 
> Verdict: I now no longer use the built-in boost as a source of pure overdrive. It's set for a slight ''push over the edge'' to fatten and give an edge to my sound while I go straight into the amp. Then depending on what I'm going to play, I pick any of my ''flavour of the month'' overdrive pedals that I've got and roll with it out front
> 
> If anyone has any questions or wants me to be a little more specific on certain comparisons, don't hesitate to ask. Oh and, yes, I love DOD overdrives..
> 
> Additionally, One of my YJM heads was recently enriched with some KT88 goodness. The result: Pure tonal bliss. There's nothing wrong with EL34's and in fact, I do prefer EL34 for a general ''mid-focused'' guitar sound but the KT88 just adds this upper-bass/mid girth, warmth and true ''fatness'' that I can't seem to find in any other tube. The highs have also undergone a slight metamorphosis because of this. I definitely sense more balance and general ''palette'' in the treble. The EL34 seems to have more clarity whilst also being rather one-dimensional in the highs.
> 
> It's too bad that I still don't have any soundclips available. I'm desperately waiting for my iso-cab so I can finally start recording again, since I've got no other options for recording. (Not until I get the 410JS with that nifty XLR-out, anyway)
> 
> Lastly, I'd like to remind everyone that everything expressed in this post is just one guy's opinion. I do love to talk about the intricate differences in variables regarding the equipment most close to me. And by now it's no secret that I'm a sucker for KT88's.
> 
> Questions, insights and experiences are welcome.



Great review, dude ... the built in boost is the only frame of reference I have for the 'DOD' od's (never used the 250 or 308), so I've been wondering how they compare ... thanks!


----------



## FennRx

i just plugged in for the first time in a while since i have a few minutes before the spousal unit arrives. turned the epa to about noon and plugged in my R9 with Throbaks. God it sounded good.


----------



## Holme

That's loud as fork Fenn!


----------



## mAx___

I was almost sure Santiago said the built-in boost of the amp was digital, here's the post I found about it:

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/44862-santiagos-amps-4.html#post676853



> On the other hand technically the YJM is the most complicated but tone-wise is a well know land. *It has a rather high gain solid state boost on the back*, multiple inputs on the front, the EPA and failure circuits, new reverb, upgraded 2203KK gate, one wire JVM style footswitch, some switching, etc and then you have to put all that together in a pcb that works... definitely that amp is like a compendium of everything I've done before plus some new extras


----------



## Marival

mAx___ said:


> I was almost sure Santiago said the built-in boost of the amp was digital, here's the post I found about it:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/44862-santiagos-amps-4.html#post676853



Ah, well that's a rather common misconception nowadays but ''solid state'' does not actually mean digital. The term ''solid state'' simply means that the signal passes through a transistor rather than a vacuum tube.

Digital, on the other hand, means that a signal is generated or altered through the use of software.


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> That's loud as fork Fenn!



you're telling me

you ever have one of those days when everything you play sound awful? and conversely those days where everything just sounds so right? This afternoon was the latter for about 20 minutes. i feel like i haven't sounded that good in a long time. of course, no one was around to hear it. how convenient.


----------



## ToneScythe

I've read that this beast has got powerfull output and mains transformers, more than You'd expect from a plexi, so, that could explain it's awe-foockin-someness. Basically, it can really deliver teh gainzzz!

Guys, what do You mean by "different location" of boost? As far as manual goes, it shows that boost is implemented between input socket and first resistor, so electric-wise it's the same as 'in front' of an amp right? 

However I have a big problem with my YJM100... 
















It doesn't like foockin doughnuts!!


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ok, I didn't want to answer this question (gotta have _some_ secrets, right? haha), but I just inadvertently let the cat out of the bag on another thread ... but the truth is, I've been using a 'secret pedal' for a while now, and yes, it works wonderfully with the YJM ...


 Hey Crossroads, check out the CmatMods Brownie here. I have never heard a better distortion pedal. I agree that the Wampler is a sweet pedal also. The CmatMods Signadrive may be the best overdrive pedal out these also. The best part is that they sell new for $135.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyrqVBApegA[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

John 14:6 said:


> Hey Crossroads, check out the CmatMods Brownie here. I have never heard a better distortion pedal. I agree that the Wampler is a sweet pedal also. The CmatMods Signadrive may be the best overdrive pedal out these also. The best part is that the sell new for $135.
> 
> Wampler Pinnacle vs Cmatmods Brownie - shootout - YouTube



Yeah, those Brownie pedals sure are wonderful, John. I feel the same way about my Pinnacle. It's easy sometimes to take for granted how fortunate we are to have the kind of gear available that we do these days (including the YJM!).


----------



## Marival

ToneScythe said:


> I've read that this beast has got powerfull output and mains transformers, more than You'd expect from a plexi, so, that could explain it's awe-foockin-someness. Basically, it can really deliver teh gainzzz!
> 
> Guys, what do You mean by "different location" of boost? As far as manual goes, it shows that boost is implemented between input socket and first resistor, so electric-wise it's the same as 'in front' of an amp right?
> 
> However I have a big problem with my YJM100...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't like foockin doughnuts!!



Took a look at the diagram and I see what you mean. But there must still be a difference between slapping a pedal in front of the amp and plugging in directly, even though the signal would then travel through the same way.

The manual also says this:

''The YJM100 Booster functions in much the same way as a traditional
stompbox, except this has been integrated into the optimum
location of the amplifier's circuit for maximum effect.''

I'm not entirely sure what this means, but it does hint at the inner boost being in a more ''optimal'' place than a stompbox in front of the amp. Perhaps it's the way it's connected internally?

I'm in no way an expert on tech, I mostly go by what my ears tell me. I've heard that the boost was ''based on'' the 308 circuit and I've also heard that the boost is the ''actual'' 308 circuit. If it is merely based on the 308 circuit, the difference in sound will be there regardless. If it is the actual 308 circuit, it should sound the same as the pedal. Which it doesn't. (Even though the stock 308 pedal does sound the closest of all DOD overdrives)

My only conclusion is that the difference in circuitry allocation (stompbox on the floor vs. integrated into the amp) affects the sound -or- the circuit is simply different. The main and most notable difference is that the onboard boost provides more gain/saturation when dimed.

Either way this shouldn't turn people away from using the onboard boost to its full potential. The difference is not night and day. If anything, all of the sounds were just different shades of one colour. You have to listen very closely to spot slight differences. In a band setup most differences aren't even audible. I just thought it'd be fun to do a comparison of all possible DOD pedals. I was mostly doing it for my own interest since I'm a huge fan of the DOD overdrives, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, those Brownie pedals sure are wonderful, John. I feel the same way about my Pinnacle. It's easy sometimes to take for granted how fortunate we are to have the kind of gear available that we do these days (including the YJM!).


 I know what you mean. I sure wish they had pedals and amps like these back in the 80's when I was young.........uh....younger.  Here is a link to the CmatMods stuff. You would be really hard pressed to find better sounding stuff and for the price this Chad Matthews guys charges it is just silly. Bullet proof construction, top shelf parts and tone for days FOR CHEAP. 

CMAT Mods - Custom Guitar Effects for Ultimate Tone


----------



## Holme

ToneScythe said:


> However I have a big problem with my YJM100...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't like foockin doughnuts!!



Now this concerns me!

Your amp is sick!

:Ohno:


----------



## marshallmellowed

Marival said:


> Ah, well that's a rather common misconception nowadays but ''solid state'' does not actually mean digital. The term ''solid state'' simply means that the signal passes through a transistor rather than a vacuum tube.
> 
> Digital, on the other hand, means that a signal is generated or altered through the use of software.



"Digital", when associated with analog signals (such as a typical electric guitar signal) refers to a signal that has undergone an A/D (analog to digital) conversion process. Once a signal has been converted from analog to digital, it can be more easily manipulated (ie. effects added...). Once the signal processing has been accomplished, the signal is converted back to analog by a D/A (digital to analog) converter. This presents the argument that, once a signal has gone through this conversion process, has the original "character" of the signal been lost?


----------



## indeedido

I've tried a bunch of OD pedals and I dig the onboard boost the most. I am however going to pick up either the new Rotosound mkIII tonebender or a Lumpy's Led Bender. I've got the fuzz fever. Anyone tried a fuzz pedal with theirs yet?


----------



## Holme

I've got to agree I've turned into a boost whore!
Apart from my wah no peddle's been near my 'fat baby!'
However I've got an MXR ZW & a Vox Satch sat upstairs that I should try sooo when I next have time I will!
I REALLY do think Marshall will have to pull something special out of the hat to top this amp though!
I remember some of my first posts & the negative responses they received,but (partly) due to my nagging for people to try it out,it's become a 'top 5' according to Nuke & rightly so!
A limited edition classic in the making methinks!
And rightly so!


----------



## FennRx

i found my old DOD Grunge pedal in a box in the basement. I need to run this hunk o' shite into the YJM and unleash the Br00talz


----------



## Holme

*BROOTALZ!¡!¡*


----------



## mAx___

Marival said:


> Ah, well that's a rather common misconception nowadays but ''solid state'' does not actually mean digital. The term ''solid state'' simply means that the signal passes through a transistor rather than a vacuum tube.
> 
> Digital, on the other hand, means that a signal is generated or altered through the use of software.



What I thought Solid State meant when used in relation to music gear is that a computer-like chip is used instead of regular components like resistors, capacitors and transistors. A signal-processing chip can get close to the real thing but I believe that electrical current going through a circuit made of traditional components yields a more natural and desirable sound.

It is still not clear to me if the built-in boost is a signal-processing chip that "imitates" the pedal, or if it is the _actual circuit of the pedal_ what's in the signal path of the amp.


----------



## marshallmellowed

mAx___ said:


> What I thought Solid State meant when used in relation to music gear is that a computer-like chip is used instead of regular components like resistors, capacitors and transistors. A signal-processing chip can get close to the real thing but I believe that electrical current going through a circuit made of traditional components yields a more natural and desirable sound.
> 
> It is still not clear to me if the built-in boost is a signal-processing chip that "imitates" the pedal, or if it is the _actual circuit of the pedal_ what's in the signal path of the amp.



If it does not get converted to 1's and 0's (aka A/D converter), it is not "digital". Analog IC's (chips) accomplish the same thing as a circuit containing larger transisters, they just have a smaller footprint (complete circuit in one component).


----------



## FennRx

maybe i'm the odd man out, but when i play the YJM at lower wattage I prefer 50w mode....but when i turn the EPA to noon, I really prefer the 100w. I also adjust the EQ a bit when I turn it up.

anyone else?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

FennRx said:


> maybe i'm the odd man out, but when i play the YJM at lower wattage I prefer 50w mode....but when i turn the EPA to noon, I really prefer the 100w. I also adjust the EQ a bit when I turn it up.
> 
> anyone else?



I find it depends on the day ... in fact, that's one of the reasons I love the YJM so much, is having the ability to switch between the two. It's helped with that age old problem of something identical sounding different from one day to the next ... well, at least I _think_ it helps (i might be fooling myself!).


----------



## ^AXE^

No! 

lolz


----------



## Keaulana

yjm or afd?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

keaulana said:


> yjm or afd?



yjm


----------



## FennRx

never played an AFD. But the YJM is everything I always wanted in a Marshall.


----------



## ^AXE^

I've never tried the 50 mode.


----------



## ToneScythe

Quick question: can I fix faulty indicator diode without voiding warranty? 

It wasn't working since I first played the amp, but I've seen these bulbs are cheap so why not have it working?


----------



## mAx___

crossroadsnyc said:


> It's helped with that age old problem of something identical sounding different from one day to the next ... well, at least I _think_ it helps (i might be fooling myself!).



You made my day. I thought I was the only one having this problem. Yesterday I didn't like the sound of the amp as much as the day before..._with the same exact settings_. I've been in a bad mood all day at work because of that. OTOH, when the sound feels right...nothing tops that.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mAx___ said:


> You made my day. I thought I was the only one having this problem. Yesterday I didn't like the sound of the amp as much as the day before..._with the same exact settings_. I've been in a bad mood all day at work because of that. OTOH, when the sound feels right...nothing tops that.



Frustrating, right? I wish I had some kind of understanding of why it happens, but like you, I've experienced the same exact settings sounding different from one day to the next ... not just on this amp, but on like every amp I've ever owned. Interestingly enough, it happens when in the same room ... so it's not an issue w/change of venue, where you'll generally tweak a bit here and there. Of course, this doesn't happen all the time, but when it does it's a bit of a mental struggle for me. The first time it happened w/the YJM, I just switched it over to the other mode, and voila, it sounded like I wanted ... maybe try that out and see if it helps? I'd be interested in knowing if this works for you as well.


----------



## Los Angeles

HELP!, 
Just received my YJM yhis afternoon, yes it was used, but supposedly in oerfect condition. I was just playing it for 20 minutes, then it just died. The front lights still work, but the foot pedal lights don't....the power tubes still glow..is there a fuse that may have popped? Any help is appreciated...and btw, it was the best 20 minutes ive ever had with an amp.....


----------



## ToneScythe

Basic: If it's not on standby, check if FX loop is not engaged. Check speaker connection. Turn off and then on with autobias. Should any of V1-V4 lights appear for a prolonged time, you've got a problem in power tube department.


----------



## Söulcaster

FennRx said:


> maybe i'm the odd man out, but when i play the YJM at lower wattage I prefer 50w mode....but when i turn the EPA to noon, I really prefer the 100w. I also adjust the EQ a bit when I turn it up.
> 
> anyone else?



This is interesting because I often wondered if there is a difference between *running the EPA wide open on the 50watt mode* and *running the EPA at 50watts on the 100watt mode*.


----------



## Los Angeles

ToneScythe said:


> Basic: If it's not on standby, check if FX loop is not engaged. Check speaker connection. Turn off and then on with autobias. Should any of V1-V4 lights appear for a prolonged time, you've got a problem in power tube department.



There's no lights coming on on the back of the amp whatsoever so i'm assuming the bias won't work?


----------



## JimiRules

mAx___ said:


> You made my day. I thought I was the only one having this problem. Yesterday I didn't like the sound of the amp as much as the day before..._with the same exact settings_. I've been in a bad mood all day at work because of that. OTOH, when the sound feels right...nothing tops that.



I HATE this. Not only does this happen to me with amps, but my boost pedals as well. I usually like to set my boost pedals up as clean boosts for leads, but there's times that I step on them and go into a lead and they just don't have the balls that I'm used to and I end up having to crank the gain on them. Usually the first thing I do when this happens is change out the battery, but nine times out of ten it's not that. Then other times if the gain is cranked it's way too much so I have to back it down. I don't get it.


----------



## JimiRules

FennRx said:


> maybe i'm the odd man out, but when i play the YJM at lower wattage I prefer 50w mode....but when i turn the EPA to noon, I really prefer the 100w. I also adjust the EQ a bit when I turn it up.
> 
> anyone else?



I experimented with this at my last band practice. Usually I keep it in 50 watt mode and then just adjust the EPA depending on if it's just me alone, or if I'm with the band. At my last practice I kept it on 100 watt mode and set the EPA to where I normally set it for the band and I think I liked it much better. The amp seemed clearer.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

crossroadsnyc said:


> I find it depends on the day ... in fact, that's one of the reasons I love the YJM so much, is having the ability to switch between the two. It's helped with that age old problem of something identical sounding different from one day to the next ... well, at least I _think_ it helps (i might be fooling myself!).



Maybe it's your ears fooling you. All sorts of things like atmospheric pressure, moisture, more or less dirt in the ears (everybody has it) etc...


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Los Angeles said:


> There's no lights coming on on the back of the amp whatsoever so i'm assuming the bias won't work?



Are you turning the amp on with both buttons pressed down?
If so & you're getting no lights i'm afraid its back to Marshall...
On the bright side though it should still be under warranty!
Try filling out an extended warranty online,the previous owner may not have done it!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Blokkadeleider said:


> Maybe it's your ears fooling you. All sorts of things like atmospheric pressure, moisture, more or less dirt in the ears (everybody has it) etc...
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Does that ever happen to you? Your reasonings sound pretty solid, actually ... best explanation for it that I've heard yet.


----------



## Los Angeles

Holme said:


> Are you turning the amp on with both buttons pressed down?
> If so & you're getting no lights i'm afraid its back to Marshall...
> On the bright side though it should still be under warranty!
> Try filling out an extended warranty online,the previous owner may not have done it!


Yep, back to Marshall..sad as it sounded so sweet for the few minutes it was working. How long is the warranty period?


----------



## Holme

Los Angeles said:


> Yep, back to Marshall..sad as it sounded so sweet for the few minutes it was working. How long is the warranty period?



I'm sure it's 3 years so its impossible for the amp not to be under warranty!
Go to Marshall online & try enter the serial though!


----------



## FennRx

The Ocean by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Los Angeles

*Auto Bias*

Just a quick question on auto-bias... do I press the buttons when turning on the amp, then release, or do I hold them in for a period of time until the lights do something? (all this is a mute point right now as my amp is off to the tech to be repaired, but wanted to know anyway)... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## John 14:6

*Re: Auto Bias*



Los Angeles said:


> Just a quick question on auto-bias... do I press the buttons when turning on the amp, then release, or do I hold them in for a period of time until the lights do something? (all this is a mute point right now as my amp is off to the tech to be repaired, but wanted to know anyway)...
> 
> Thanks in advance


 To bias the amp follow the manual and adjust the little white dial to your desired bias setting. You do not want to bias it too hot or too cold. I bias my EL34 tubes at 38ma for 120 volts. This is on the hotter side of the middle range for biasing EL34's at 120 volts. Once you set the bias setting/range, then turn the power switch on while holding down the FX Loop button and half power switch button on the back of the amp. You can let go off the buttons once the lights start flashing on back. Once the button lights stop blinking or flashing then the tube failure LED's will doing their little light show and blink/flash. Be patient and after everything stops blinking/flashing you will then be ready to take the amp off standby and play the thing. If a tube is bad then one or more of the tube failure lights will light up and stay lit to indicate what tube or tubes are bad. I doubt you will have a bad tube or tube problem so don't worry about that.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

crossroadsnyc said:


> Does that ever happen to you? Your reasonings sound pretty solid, actually ... best explanation for it that I've heard yet.



Of course not. Never happens to me, I'm perfect! 

In fact it happens to me all the time. I have learned to ignore it and just keep the dials as they are.
You can't fight nature. 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*The weather is a bit rainy at the moment and the black flag sounds more majestic than usual


----------



## Holme

*Re: Auto Bias*



Los Angeles said:


> Just a quick question on auto-bias... do I press the buttons when turning on the amp, then release, or do I hold them in for a period of time until the lights do something? (all this is a mute point right now as my amp is off to the tech to be repaired, but wanted to know anyway)...
> 
> Thanks in advance



Keep the 2 buttons held down whilst turning on the amp & 5 seconds after,you'll know when it's started as the lights go ape shit!


----------



## db3266

Such great tone......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8kfI8H-XOg&feature=channel&list=UL[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfCLYlzYO68&feature=channel&list=UL"]betts toler burst vintage jtm 45 kt66 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EA0LtElaUIo&feature=relmfu"]betts toler les paul on a peter green classic - YouTube[/ame]

Do you think adding these KT66 tubes to the YJM will get it close? (I don't really understand how tubes give a different tone or what they are actaully going to do tone wise in a YJM?)

Watford Valves :: Product - KT66/HARMA-RETRO

To me, the YJM is still astonishingly good at this type of JTM tone, I'm just thinking out loud if there can be any improvements?


----------



## Marival

db3266 said:


> Such great tone......
> 
> betts toler les paul through a 1965 jtm 45 - YouTube
> 
> betts toler burst vintage jtm 45 kt66 - YouTube
> 
> betts toler les paul on a peter green classic - YouTube
> 
> Do you think adding these KT66 tubes to the YJM will get it close? (I don't really understand how tubes give a different tone or what they are actaully going to do tone wise in a YJM?)
> 
> Watford Valves :: Product - KT66/HARMA-RETRO
> 
> To me, the YJM is still astonishingly good at this type of JTM tone, I'm just thinking out loud if there can be any improvements?



KT66 tubes are perfect for getting an amp into early Marshall territory. 

I don't really understand ''how'' a tube produces different tones depending on the tube type, but I do know that it really matters. 

But yeah, for a more JTM-esque sound, load it up with KT66'.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> Such great tone......
> 
> betts toler les paul through a 1965 jtm 45 - YouTube
> 
> betts toler burst vintage jtm 45 kt66 - YouTube
> 
> betts toler les paul on a peter green classic - YouTube
> 
> Do you think adding these KT66 tubes to the YJM will get it close? (I don't really understand how tubes give a different tone or what they are actaully going to do tone wise in a YJM?)
> 
> Watford Valves :: Product - KT66/HARMA-RETRO
> 
> To me, the YJM is still astonishingly good at this type of JTM tone, I'm just thinking out loud if there can be any improvements?



Would probably fatten it up / smooth it out a bit, but it won't be the same. Aside from them being different circuits, the other thing to take into consideration is that the JTM45 has a tube rectifier, whereas the the YJM has a solid state rectifier ... so you'll never get them to sound / feel (the sag) the same way. This is one of the (if not _the_) main reasons why the Vintage Modern, despite being basically a hot-rodded JTM45, will never sound just like a JTM45 (regardless of how you tweak it). 

Just to throw another example at you, this is one of the primary reasons why the 1974x and the 2061x sound & feel so different (despite seeming so alike at face value) ... the 1974x has a tube rectifier, whereas the 2061x has a solid state rectifier ... this is why the 1974x has the sag to it, while the 2061x is much stiffer feeling ... this applies to the JTM45 & 1959 as well.

Nevertheless, it's a step toward that tone ... no question.


----------



## ToneScythe

db3266 said:


> To me, the YJM is still astonishingly good at this type of JTM tone



YJM100 can get VERY blue indeed, it just feels more 'driven' that on videos above (JTM).
That's how the amp sounds when I turn it on. But then, I add gain


----------



## Redstone

My YJM is sounding a little dull lately. It might be the strings on my guitar, them seem a little bulky and dark sounding. Is there any way to drive the amp a bit more without the boost. I like to keep the boost at the ready for some crazy train or paradise city. My guitar cable might be another cause. it is like 25-30 years old now, if not older. I got it from my uncle who used to own a pub years ago.


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> My YJM is sounding a little dull lately. It might be the strings on my guitar, them seem a little bulky and dark sounding. Is there any way to drive the amp a bit more without the boost. I like to keep the boost at the ready for some crazy train or paradise city. My guitar cable might be another cause. it is like 25-30 years old now, if not older. I got it from my uncle who used to own a pub years ago.


 It could be tubes starting to fade possibly. Try your auto bias and see if that helps any.


----------



## John 14:6

I have a YJM100 and use Fender Malmsteen Strats as my main guitars, but I don't spend a lot of time trying to nail Yngwie songs and his playing. I did more when I was younger though not too much now days. I love Yngwie's tone and all of the classic Strat through a Marshall sounding stuff. I also love how the scalloped fretboard lets me get a great grip on the strings when bending and total control over finger vibrato. Those are my main draws to the YJM Strats and YJM100.

Well tonight I actually dusted off some of my Yngwie tab books and really tried to nail some of his stuff with my Yngiwe gear. I was completely blown away at just how accurately the YJM100, the YJM Strats along with some delay, can recreate those classic Yngwie tones that I have been chasing all these years. If I had more time to play I would spend more time playing and practicing all kinds of stuff I want to work on. I have literally stacks of books and lesson material that I hope to work on sooner or later. Tonight it was sure fun seeing what my gear could do when really trying to pull Yngwie out of it. I give my gear an A+++. I wish I could say the same for my playing, but I need to spend a lot more time working on the stuff. Well.......back to practicing.


----------



## Odin69

John 14:6 said:


> I have a YJM100 and use Fender Malmsteen Strats as my main guitars, but I don't spend a lot of time trying to nail Yngwie songs and his playing. I did more when I was younger though not too much now days. I love Yngwie's tone and all of the classic Strat through a Marshall sounding stuff. I also love how the scalloped fretboard lets me get a great grip on the strings when bending and total control over finger vibrato. Those are my main draws to the YJM Strats and YJM100.
> 
> Well tonight I actually dusted off some of my Yngwie tab books and really tried to nail some of his stuff with my Yngiwe gear. I was completely blown away at just how accurately the YJM100, the YJM Strats along with some delay, can recreate those classic Yngwie tones that I have been chasing all these years. If I had more time to play I would spend more time playing and practicing all kinds of stuff I want to work on. I have literally stacks of books and lesson material that I hope to work on sooner or later. Tonight it was sure fun seeing what my gear could do when really trying to pull Yngwie out of it. I give my gear an A+++. I wish I could say the same for my playing, but I need to spend a lot more time working on the stuff. Well.......back to practicing.


 
I've been doing the same myself, and been practicing "Far Beyond the Sun". It's my favorite Yngwie song. I have about 2/3 of it down and hope to be able to play it all the way through fairly soon.


----------



## JimiRules

Does anybody have any experience with Seymour Duncan JB Jr pickups? Right now my main guitars consist of a Hendrix Voodoo Strat and an SG through my YJM100 and I'm using my Marshall Guvnor Plus as my boost. The amp stays pretty clean with the strat and the boost off, but with my SG it doesn't stay very clean with the boost off. I have another Strat that I don't really use anymore so I was thinking of getting a Seymour Duncan JB Jr. for it so that I can use the Humbucker when I want that sound and then switch to the middle or neck pickups when I want a more "Strat" sound or a clean sound. Anybody have any experience with these pickups?


----------



## Los Angeles

Well, my slightly used YJM which ive had for four days, during which time i had to take it to a local tech to just get it back to powering up (day 1) is completely useless. The NG is non op, and the input on channel one top is out. The EPA also crackles somethin horrible when i turn it, but that may be normal? The reverb sounds okay though, in fact fantastic. Too bac cause it sounds so good, at least the features that work...now i have to try to recoop my funds and try again, this time im going new. 
Sucks...but theres worse things in life.....right?


----------



## Holme

Los Angeles said:


> Well, my slightly used YJM which ive had for four days, during which time i had to take it to a local tech to just get it back to powering up (day 1) is completely useless. The NG is non op, and the input on channel one top is out. The EPA also crackles somethin horrible when i turn it, but that may be normal? The reverb sounds okay though, in fact fantastic. Too bac cause it sounds so good, at least the features that work...now i have to try to recoop my funds and try again, this time im going new.
> Sucks...but theres worse things in life.....right?



Sorry to hear this,unfortunately it would appear you've been sold someone else's problems!
There should be NO 'crackling' at all,anywhere.
I've had mine a good 10 months from new & it's been flawless!
Get your money back or you could just try sending it back to Marshall for a complete overhauling,did you try registering it online for the extended warranty?
Either way I hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## Odin69

JimiRules said:


> Does anybody have any experience with Seymour Duncan JB Jr pickups? Right now my main guitars consist of a Hendrix Voodoo Strat and an SG through my YJM100 and I'm using my Marshall Guvnor Plus as my boost. The amp stays pretty clean with the strat and the boost off, but with my SG it doesn't stay very clean with the boost off. I have another Strat that I don't really use anymore so I was thinking of getting a Seymour Duncan JB Jr. for it so that I can use the Humbucker when I want that sound and then switch to the middle or neck pickups when I want a more "Strat" sound or a clean sound. Anybody have any experience with these pickups?


 
I have an SD hot rail in the middle position in one of my strats. I full sized humbuckers in the bridge and neck. I added a push/push pot for single coil sound. The hot rail sounds a lot like the Dimarzio PAF Pro pick-up in the neck. Except, the PAF sounds better than the hot rail.


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> Sorry to hear this,unfortunately it would appear you've been sold someone else's problems!
> There should be NO 'crackling' at all,anywhere.
> I've had mine a good 10 months from new & it's been flawless!
> Get your money back or you could just try sending it back to Marshall for a complete overhauling,did you try registering it online for the extended warranty?
> Either way I hope you get it sorted out!


I have a crackle sometimes on the EPA knob. I figured it might just be from dust getting in the pot? I haven't used it on this amp but, I have used Caig Cailube MCL on my guitars and other amps to get rid of a scratchy pot. It's a lubricant for pots, switchs, etc.


----------



## crankedmarshall

I've had my YJM100 for 10 or 11 months now. Lately, my Les Paul has been in it's case and I've been playing my strat through it. 

Tonight I set all the knobs at noon, (except precence at 11), jumpered the inputs, set the EPA at noon, 100 watt setting, added a little analog delay through the effects loop, set my pickups into the 2 and 4 out of phase positions and jammed some Blues riffs. It sounded absolutely KILLER and renewed my love affair with this amp. 

As much as I like the EPA on this amp, sometimes you just have to turn it up!


----------



## Marival

crankedmarshall said:


> I've had my YJM100 for 10 or 11 months now. Lately, my Les Paul has been in it's case and I've been playing my strat through it.
> 
> Tonight I set all the knobs at noon, (except precence at 11), jumpered the inputs, set the EPA at noon, 100 watt setting, added a little analog delay through the effects loop, set my pickups into the 2 and 4 out of phase positions and jammed some Blues riffs. It sounded absolutely KILLER and renewed my love affair with this amp.
> 
> As much as I like the EPA on this amp, sometimes you just have to turn it up!



It really turns into a different type of amp with the EPA around noon or past 2/3. The true magic of a Plexi. Glad you dig it!


----------



## indeedido

I'm happy with the onboard boost, but for something different I'm thinking about a treble booster like the analogman beano boost. Anyone tries one?


----------



## ufguy73

actually, ive had a beano boost for about a week - first treble booster i have had. it is awesome - though you should be aware that it has its own color (as i think any accurate treble booster would), so its not like other pedals that are trying to go for pushing your own amp tone over the edge. it is a little thin when you roll the guitar volume off, but i think that also goes with the territory.

i wish i still had my yjm to try it with - still a chance i may be able to give you that report later this week. i am really curious how it compares to the in-built boost, whih although trebly to me, has a smoother gain characteristic than the beano. i am a little concerned that the yjm may be too bright with the beano but im sure it could be eq'ed.

for tonal ballpark, when i plugged my strat into the beano and into a plexi style head, it was definite ritchie blackmore type of vibe.

finally, mike is a fantastic guy to deal with so dont have hesitation on that front in deciding on the beano!


----------



## Marival

indeedido said:


> I'm happy with the onboard boost, but for something different I'm thinking about a treble booster like the analogman beano boost. Anyone tries one?




The Beano boost has become one of my favourite pedals and is almost always on my main board. I use it either permanently as a sort of enhancer or as a solo boost depending on what genre I'm playing. It's usually my go-to solo boost.

As for application with the YJM - Stellar. I find it works especially well with vintage style amps. Do note that it was designed to work together with dirt, though. 

It is highly unlikely that you will regret making this purchase.


----------



## indeedido

Thanks, sounds like I should just do it. I've read too its common to use in front of a fuzz pedal to get through the wooliness. I want to try the new Rotosound tonebender mkIII or find a Lumpy's Toneshop Led Bender.


----------



## indeedido

Marival said:


> The Beano boost has become one of my favourite pedals and is almost always on my main board. I use it either permanently as a sort of enhancer or as a solo boost depending on what genre I'm playing. It's usually my go-to solo boost.
> 
> As for application with the YJM - Stellar. I find it works especially well with vintage style amps. Do note that it was designed to work together with dirt, though.
> 
> It is highly unlikely that you will regret making this purchase.



I got the G. A. S. now!


----------



## Holme

Only on a forum such as this could you say something like 'Lumpy's Toneshed Led Bender!' & not raise an eyebrow!


----------



## bigd-guitarjunkie

UPS will be bringing me a YJM today. What exactly should I do when I unbox it? Is there a specific set of steps I can take that will lead me to instant "I am a Viking" nirvana?


----------



## ufguy73

bigd-guitarjunkie said:


> UPS will be bringing me a YJM today. What exactly should I do when I unbox it? Is there a specific set of steps I can take that will lead me to instant "I am a Viking" nirvana?



congrats man! i know the feeling!!


----------



## ufguy73

well, ive done it again - for the third time! 

ive got my 'third' yjm coming today (although i currently have none) - ive picked up some other amps in the interim between my first and this one...but the yjm kept calling me back, and calling me back...and i finally felt compelled to answer!

really excited to get one again


----------



## Odin69

ufguy73 said:


> well, ive done it again - for the third time!
> 
> ive got my 'third' yjm coming today (although i currently have none) - ive picked up some other amps in the interim between my first and this one...but the yjm kept calling me back, and calling me back...and i finally felt compelled to answer!
> 
> really excited to get one again


 
Just curious but, why did you get rid of the previous ones?


----------



## Odin69

bigd-guitarjunkie said:


> UPS will be bringing me a YJM today. What exactly should I do when I unbox it? Is there a specific set of steps I can take that will lead me to instant "I am a Viking" nirvana?


 

Yeah, there are three steps to do this. 

Step one: Unbutton your shirt so you can expose your chest rug.
Step two: Eat a donut with your picking hand so your fingers get sticky and the pick won't slip out of your hand.
Step three: Plug in a Fender Stratocaster (Preferably a YJM Strat) and start playing, remembering to sling it occasionally around your head and squat down on one leg while keeping the other one straight as you do this.



And finally, congratulations on owning a kick a$$ amp.


----------



## indeedido

Don't forget the leg kicks. Must perform random leg kicks!


----------



## Holme

bigd-guitarjunkie said:


> UPS will be bringing me a YJM today. What exactly should I do when I unbox it? Is there a specific set of steps I can take that will lead me to instant "I am a Viking" nirvana?



Try to refrain from unleashing the fury for 5 mins when it arrives & give the YJM booklet a read...
Then just make sure you've turned the EPA the right way or you'll unleash more than fury!!!


----------



## Odin69

indeedido said:


> Don't forget the leg kicks. Must perform random leg kicks!


 
 How could I forget that one? That will have to be included in step three.


----------



## bigd-guitarjunkie

Odin69 said:


> Yeah, there are three steps to do this.
> 
> Step one: Unbutton your shirt so you can expose your chest rug.
> Step two: Eat a donut with your picking hand so your fingers get sticky and the pick won't slip out of your hand.
> Step three: Plug in a Fender Stratocaster (Preferably a YJM Strat) and start playing, remembering to sling it occasionally around your head and squat down on one leg while keeping the other one straight as you do this.
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, congratulations on owning a kick a$$ amp.



LOL, thanks. I'm heading out to buy donuts now.


----------



## Redstone

I think I might know why my YJM may be sounding a bit sloppy lately. There are 3 possible reasons.

1] My guitar strings are really bulky and sound super dark.
2] My amp was in the first like 500 made so the tubes are old and probably worn out.
3] There is this weird like melted like of metal down one of the transformers. I don't know if this is right or wrong but It doesn't look right. It seems like it melted or leaked.

I'm going to try some new strings on my guitar and see if the beast will roar like she used to.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> well, ive done it again - for the third time!
> 
> ive got my 'third' yjm coming today (although i currently have none) - ive picked up some other amps in the interim between my first and this one...but the yjm kept calling me back, and calling me back...and i finally felt compelled to answer!
> 
> really excited to get one again



So, did you get it?


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> So, did you get it?



actually on a plane on my way home right now - my better half picked it up from fedex so it SHOULD be wwiting for me when i get home late tonight.

only dilemna now is do i plug in immeditely to at least get some rocks off or do i patiently wait until tomorrow when i can get at least a little volume going for a proper reunion.


----------



## FennRx

i'd play it ASAP


----------



## indeedido

Must ...fire.... It up! Then you'll be in "Heaven Tonight".


----------



## ufguy73

FennRx said:


> i'd play it ASAP





indeedido said:


> Must ...fire.... It up! Then you'll be in "Heaven Tonight".



yeah, but you guys are posterchildren yjm whores


----------



## FennRx

fuck yes i am. i've never owned a 100w amp or a head.....much less a 100w Marshall plexi-style head. I love to put the EPA at noon and rattle the walls. Plug in the Les Paul and I'm rocking 60/70s blues rock. Kick on the TubeScreamer and I'm in the 1980s.


----------



## pleximaster

I haven't played the YJM in weeks (jmp 1 got all the attention lately) I feel I need to dig it out today! 

Plexi


----------



## indeedido

ufguy73 said:


> yeah, but you guys are posterchildren yjm whores



We prefer the term jelly donut challenged.


----------



## ufguy73

hmmmm, my flight ended up getting in really late last night so i didnt even unpack the amp...

its sitting in its white box right now....i was going to unpack it but this talk of donuts....seriously, im thinking maybe i should go get some fooking donuts first?


----------



## ufguy73

she would break me in half....and, yet....


----------



## ufguy73

damn it!!

problem right out of the box. I ran the autobias, seemed to go fine.

i plugged into Top I channel and it sounded way bassy and muffled - almost like i was in the Normal Channel or something. I plugged into the other inputs to see if there was any difference. Bottom I sounded extremely thin - it sounded much closer to how the Top I should sound but i think it was even thinner and tinnier than what Top I should be. The Top I channel was more muffled and darker than either of the Normal channels.

at first, I thought maybe somehow the wiring was backward or something and maybe each input is doing something that the other one was supposed to - but i dont know if thats really feasible. Plus, other than Top I being extremely muffled and bassy - and Bottom I being extremely thin and bright (like transistor radio thin) its hard to tell whats going on.

i know nothing about amps...im going to stick in a set of kt66's i have laying around, autobias again, and see if there is any change....im REALLY hoping its a tube issue but dont know why tube would affect particular inputs more than others or whatever?


----------



## ufguy73

put in the new kt66's, rebiased, and same issue. there is definitely something going on beyond inputs just being wired wrong because i just plugged into all the inputs of another plexi-style head i have and none sound as muffled, bassy, or underpowered as my top input I on the YJM.

I dont suppose one of the preamp tubes could be the culprit? Is one of those solely responsible for both inputs of channel I?

this sucks!


----------



## marshallmellowed

ufguy73 said:


> put in the new kt66's, rebiased, and same issue. there is definitely something going on beyond inputs just being wired wrong because i just plugged into all the inputs of another plexi-style head i have and none sound as muffled, bassy, or underpowered as my top input I on the YJM.
> 
> I dont suppose one of the preamp tubes could be the culprit? Is one of those solely responsible for both inputs of channel I?
> 
> this sucks!



Most preamp designs use 12ax7 tubes, which are basically 2 stages of amplification in one tube. Without seeing a schematic of the YJM, it's hard to say for sure, but I'd bet both inputs share a tube at some point near the input. I'd definitely recommend swapping out the preamp tubes one at a time with a known good tube. I wouldn't be surprised if that's your problem, and it's easy enough to try.


----------



## ufguy73

ecc83


----------



## ufguy73

well, there are 4 ecc83's in there but i only had 3 handy - at one time or another, via swapping around, i have replaced each of the original preamp tubes - still no change

i think im screwed


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> well, there are 4 ecc83's in there but i only had 3 handy - at one time or another, via swapping around, i have replaced each of the original preamp tubes - still no change
> 
> i think im screwed



Can you swap it for a new one?


----------



## ufguy73

we will see - last time i purchased one (the 'second' one), i REALLY had to push hard for either an exchange or credit. they wanted me to go the warranty route, even though they had a 3 day return policy.

i am hoping these guys will allow me to straight-up swap without much hassle but wont find out until tomorrow. tonight is going to suck...instead of crunching away in bedroom levels ill be worrying about resolution like the last one.

i've got one hope left (but i know its not going to work) - - im going to take all the tubes out of my JH (preamp and output) and completely replace all the tubes in the YJM and at the same time - so, if i had some sort of combination of originals when i did my tube swapping before, this will resolve that bias.

i just dont think its a tube issue - ive heard bad tubes before and this is different.


----------



## ufguy73

heres another weird issue, i engaged the boost but if the noisgate is set above 8 o/clock, no sound...nothing gets through. if i turn the gate off completely, i can hear the boost.

its like the signal going from the input jack is not full or something - impacting both the inherent tone that is coming out of the amp (with and without the boost engaged) and the signal that is needed to get through the engaged gate


----------



## ^AXE^

boom!


----------



## ufguy73

f*ck you


----------



## Los Angeles

ufguy73 said:


> heres another weird issue, i engaged the boost but if the noisgate is set above 8 o/clock, no sound...nothing gets through. if i turn the gate off completely, i can hear the boost.
> 
> its like the signal going from the input jack is not full or something - impacting both the inherent tone that is coming out of the amp (with and without the boost engaged) and the signal that is needed to get through the engaged gate



I've had the exact same problems as you; including the top 1 guitar input sounding uselss and bassy beyond words. Now, the boost itself has stopped working and like you, the noisegate acts as a 'volume' knob with no sound after about 9:00. Serves me right for buying it off ebay but I'm currently trying to get a refund...not easy lemme tell ya, but next time, I'm buying new.


----------



## ToneScythe

Los Angeles said:


> I'm currently trying to get a refund...not easy lemme tell ya, but next time, I'm buying new.



Why won't You simply use warranty? It's only a year since their production started, so Marshall guys have to accept it.


----------



## ^AXE^

ufguy73 said:


> f*ck you



You're welcome.


----------



## John 14:6

If anyone wants to get a new YJM100 cheap off ebay and wants a dealer they can trust then check out Eddie's Guitars. They have over 1,700 transactions with a 100% positive rating. Eddie's will ship you a replacement YJM100 if the first one you get has a problem. I bet they will take $1,600 as a best offer for this amp here.

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | eBay


----------



## John 14:6

ToneScythe said:


> Why won't You simply use warranty? It's only a year since their production started, so Marshall guys have to accept it.


 That is great advice. The amps are not beyond the 3 year warranty period.


----------



## ^AXE^

John 14:6 said:


> If anyone wants to get a new YJM100 cheap off ebay and wants a dealer they can trust then check out Eddie's Guitars. They have over 1,700 transactions with a 100% positive rating. Eddie's will ship you a replacement YJM100 if the first one you get has a problem. I bet they will take $1,600 as a best offer for this amp here.



Just call the shop.
Ask for Brett and tell him AXE sent ya! 

I should have a plaque on the wall there somewhere!


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> That is great advice. The amps are not beyond the 3 year warranty period.



I've been saying this since page 41...................
You can lead a horse to water as they say................


----------



## ToneScythe

^AXE^ said:


> Just call the shop.
> Ask for Brett and tell him AXE sent ya!


Nah. 
Say that 'Tony sent ya' !


----------



## Holme

ToneScythe said:


> Nah.
> Say that 'Tony sent ya' !



This!!!! +infinte!!!!
No finer advice can ever be given!


----------



## ufguy73

ToneScythe said:


> Why won't You simply use warranty? It's only a year since their production started, so Marshall guys have to accept it.



one reason may be that it seems ridiculous to have to invest time and effort on getting a warranty repair performed, when the amp is straight out of the box?

set your love aside - it doesnt seem questionable to spend $1500-$2000 on a product and experience problems the first time you go to use it?

its easy to say 'eh, whats the big deal, its under warranty' when yours works fine and you are enjoying it and dont have to wait months on end to get it sorted out. not to mention, id prefer to have mine new and fresh from the factory, rather than have the enivitable scratches, dings, and everything else that goes along with your brand new amp being on the workbench.

did you see the guys post about waiting months for a simple tube from marshall? thats why i dont want to have to get a brand new amp repaired.

ymmv.


----------



## John 14:6

ufguy73 said:


> one reason may be that it seems ridiculous to have to invest time and effort on getting a warranty repair performed, when the amp is straight out of the box?
> 
> set your love aside - it doesnt seem questionable to spend $1500-$2000 on a product and experience problems the first time you go to use it?
> 
> its easy to say 'eh, whats the big deal, its under warranty' when yours works fine and you are enjoying it and dont have to wait months on end to get it sorted out. not to mention, id prefer to have mine new and fresh from the factory, rather than have the enivitable scratches, dings, and everything else that goes along with your brand new amp being on the workbench.
> 
> did you see the guys post about waiting months for a simple tube from marshall? thats why i dont want to have to get a brand new amp repaired.
> 
> ymmv.


 I bought my new YJM100 off ebay from Eddie's and the first one had a problem with one of the power tubes failing no matter what tube was in the socket. I boxed the amp back up and sent it to the dealer. They reimbursed me the shipping cost and sent me another perfectly work YJM100 which I received a week later. I can feel your pain as Bill Clinton would say. 

If you just bought the amp from a dealer then send it back to them for a replacement. If you bought the amp used from a private party then use your Marshall warranty. Otherwise you are stuck with a pretty paperweight. Get the amp fixed at a local Marshall authorized service center in your area and you should have your amp back in 10 days. You can always sell it you don't want it after that. You will get a lot more money back out of a working YJM100 than a broken one.


----------



## indeedido

If you bought it off eBay you are protected and they will reimburse you if the one you bought it from wont. Been there.


----------



## ufguy73

whew - looks like the dealer is going to do right!


----------



## indeedido

Rock on!


----------



## Holme

ufguy73 said:


> whew - looks like the dealer is going to do right!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> whew - looks like the dealer is going to do right!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOB8MN4Kc]Mr Burns - Excellent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Today I went from the SG to the Les Paul,stuck the Boost on around 2/3rds (getting the pinched harmonics ringing full whack without loosing ANY sustain) & came to the conclusion that this is the best amp on earth!!!
Just happily knocking out some AC/DC then BLAM!!! I am Doug Aldrich!!!
I'm getting on towards a year with mine & STILL don't have ANY intentions or interest in any other amp.
I am a doughnut disciple!!!


----------



## Will55555

Hey Holmes and all! Glad to see you are still rocking out with your YJM's. 
Please ease up on your doughnut consumption and keep working on the harmonic minor scale otherwise your YJM is gonna be pissed with ya. Hahahaha!

I've been without internet for too long now. Fair play for keeping this thread going man. I've missed you all and your vast expanse of knowledge relating to Marshalls.

I've been playing a good bit and the YJM keeps a big fat smile on my face every time I plug in. Best amp EVER!!! Hahaha! Slightly biased I guess but it's been nothing but beautiful since I first tried her out.

Just glad to be back and I'm still so bloody happy to have an amp that makes me blow my load every time I plug in. Hehehee! Figure of speech only! I am a little drunk but whatever. 

I tell you one thing though, I've been listening to Yngwie a lot more lately and jaysus that guy is untouchable. Lovin it! Long may you all ROck! Peace!


----------



## Holme

Hey Will

Good to see you back!


----------



## JayCM800

I've got GAS! $1600 it's pretty tempting for a YJM100!

Should i get one? Or should i stick to my plan of saving for a possible retreat to a bunker in the mountains when the zombie apocalypse comes?


----------



## Holme

JayCM800 said:


> I've got GAS! $1600 it's pretty tempting for a YJM100!
> 
> Should i get one? Or should i stick to my plan of saving for a possible retreat to a bunker in the mountains when the zombie apocalypse comes?



Release the Fury Jay!!!


----------



## bigd-guitarjunkie

JayCM800 said:


> I've got GAS! $1600 it's pretty tempting for a YJM100!
> 
> Should i get one? Or should i stick to my plan of saving for a possible retreat to a bunker in the mountains when the zombie apocalypse comes?



BUY NOW! $1,600 is a good deal for this amp!


----------



## Los Angeles

ToneScythe said:


> Why won't You simply use warranty? It's only a year since their production started, so Marshall guys have to accept it.


Considered it but there's so much wrong with it I don't want to deal with it; waiting weeks for parts, dealing with a tech who may not be qualified..blah blah..blah...Since I can return it, per Ebay rules, I'm going thru that process. Unfortunately the seller spent the money I paid for the amp already and is trying to screw me around but Ebay has assured me I'll get my money back. Just going to take a few extra days. 
I'm just going to purchase a new one so I can experience New Amp Smell. mmmm...


----------



## Odin69

Hey Holme's, have you tried your satchurator pedal on your amp yet? I bet it would give you a whole new realm of options?


----------



## Odin69

JayCM800 said:


> I've got GAS! $1600 it's pretty tempting for a YJM100!
> 
> Should i get one? Or should i stick to my plan of saving for a possible retreat to a bunker in the mountains when the zombie apocalypse comes?


 
Do you really need to think about it?


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> Hey Holme's, have you tried your satchurator pedal on your amp yet? I bet it would give you a whole new realm of options?



I'm embarrassed to say no! 

I must try it with the Jem also & stop being a Gibson slaaaag! 



Edit:As in the satch,not the amp!


----------



## John 14:6

Los Angeles said:


> Considered it but there's so much wrong with it I don't want to deal with it; waiting weeks for parts, dealing with a tech who may not be qualified..blah blah..blah...Since I can return it, per Ebay rules, I'm going thru that process. Unfortunately the seller spent the money I paid for the amp already and is trying to screw me around but Ebay has assured me I'll get my money back. Just going to take a few extra days.
> I'm just going to purchase a new one so I can experience New Amp Smell. mmmm...


 A bunch of guys on the forum bought from Eddie's Guitars through ebay. Their prices and service were great. They will probably take a bid of $1,600 as best offer because they have done it before.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshall-YJ...128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec223edb0


----------



## Will55555

I'm seriously gassing for one of those Blackstar HT Metal pedals at the moment. I'm finding that the low end on the YJM is a bit loose, flabby which is great for the classic rock stuff but I'm wondering if that pedal would tighten things up and turn my amp into a 3 channel metal monster (for when I want to be able to do the metal thing) or would I just not be able to tighten up the low end enough for modern metal sounds. 

It doesnt need to be super (ENGL) tight but a bit more would help with the palm muting chugg chuug stuff.

Before I get seriously flamed I know this amp was obviously not designed to be a modern metal amp and is bloody amazing at what it does but I'm just looking for any advice re: the use of a heavy dirt box in front of the amp. 

So if any YJM user here has tried this or something similar I would love to hear about your experience. Thanks in advance lads!


----------



## ufguy73

uh-oh, now marshall is saying i HAVE to take it to a service center


----------



## Odin69

ufguy73 said:


> uh-oh, now marshall is saying i HAVE to take it to a service center


 
That's too bad. I wonder how long that will take? 

You said this is your third YJM, why did you get rid of the other two?


----------



## Odin69

Will55555 said:


> I'm seriously gassing for one of those Blackstar HT Metal pedals at the moment. I'm finding that the low end on the YJM is a bit loose, flabby which is great for the classic rock stuff but I'm wondering if that pedal would tighten things up and turn my amp into a 3 channel metal monster (for when I want to be able to do the metal thing) or would I just not be able to tighten up the low end enough for modern metal sounds.
> 
> It doesnt need to be super (ENGL) tight but a bit more would help with the palm muting chugg chuug stuff.
> 
> Before I get seriously flamed I know this amp was obviously not designed to be a modern metal amp and is bloody amazing at what it does but I'm just looking for any advice re: the use of a heavy dirt box in front of the amp.
> 
> So if any YJM user here has tried this or something similar I would love to hear about your experience. Thanks in advance lads!


 
I use the Electro Harmonix metal muff nano. It turns the YJM into a metal machine. With the scoop switch off you're in 70-80's metal. Use the mid-cut switch and it will take you into modern metal. I love the sound of this pedal.


----------



## Will55555

Thanks Odin. Glad to hear that man! 

Does it tighten up the low end for you too if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Odin69

Will55555 said:


> Thanks Odin. Glad to hear that man!
> 
> Does it tighten up the low end for you too if you don't mind me asking?


 
Yeah, you can either EQ it a little or, use the mid-cut switch. It's worth a try? If you don't like it, you can always take it back. It's not that expensive new. I think it's under $70.00?


----------



## Will55555

Odin69 said:


> Yeah, you can either EQ it a little or, use the mid-cut switch. It's worth a try? If you don't like it, you can always take it back. It's not that expensive new. I think it's under $70.00?



Sounds good. I'll give it a shot when I get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## ufguy73

Odin69 said:


> That's too bad. I wonder how long that will take?
> 
> You said this is your third YJM, why did you get rid of the other two?



hey odin - here's the quick summary:

#1 actually purchased right off the floor of my local GC on a whim....REALLY liked the amp but was torn about whether it did what i wanted. it was a LITTLE brighter and gainier, inherently) than i wanted and i also was lusting after a Suhr SL68 at the time....i ended up returning it because i thought i wanted a late '60s vibe more....i ended up getting a SL68 and absolutely lvoe it - but it also made me realize i DO want the 70's type tone in the YJM (and all the added features for convenience) - so i was on the hunt for another.

#2 purchased directly through a dealer that has been cited numerous times on here. issues right out of the box included boost cutting volume in and out (when set to any level of the gain/volume), problems with intermittent volume reduction when using the EPA without engaging the boost, and bubbles in the tolex. I contacted the dealer within 2 hours of unboxing the amp and they tried to get me to go the service center route. I really had to express my dissatisfaction in no uncertain terms several times before i was allowed to return for credit. Also, this amp had been confirmed several times to be unused, unopened, factory sealed, etc. but it clearly was not.

#3 as outlined above, problems with the input with no boost. problems with the noise gate (no sound with the gate set anywhere about 8 o'clock).

so, i should have just stuck with that first one!


----------



## Odin69

Usually, it's the third times the charm, not the first one.


----------



## JimiRules

After hearing all these horror stories l don't know if l should be thankful that l haven't had any problems with mine, or if l should be worried that mine is a ticking time bomb that is about ready to explode.


----------



## Will55555

Sorry to hear about your troubles ufguy73. I hope you get some satisfaction.

Like Jimirules I find that a little unsettling as well. The thoughts of something going wrong with these amps with all the modern chips in there has me a bit spooked but it sure does sound great. I mean could my local Marshall dealer/qualified Marshall tech even fix this amp or would it need to be shipped back to Milton Keynes for an expensive and long time taking repair? Bearing in mind that I'm also in a different country. (I'm just gonna put that to the back of my mind!) 

On a second note does anyone have a flightcase for their YJM??? If so where did you get it and how much? That will be my next purchase. It would need to have a handle on either end with the already heavy weight beast inside it.


----------



## zenfly

Ebay


----------



## Mat_P

Interestingly all those guys having trouble with the YJM seem to have it right from the start once the amp is delivered.
Has anyone ever had a failure after the amp was running as normal for a while? I mean except tube failures.
Mine is running solid as a rock, btw.


----------



## bigd-guitarjunkie

After a week with my YJM and getting it dialed in, I have to say....this might be the finest amp I've ever owned.


----------



## JimiRules

bigd-guitarjunkie said:


> After a week with my YJM and getting it dialed in, I have to say....this might be the finest amp I've ever owned.



I've had mine for six weeks and l know that in the 19 years that l've been playing guitar that this is by far the best amp l've ever played through. l really don't see myself ever wanting to get anything else.


----------



## Super Marshall

I've had mine since March of this year and NO problems with it. Just had some tube issues...moved some preamp tubes around and FIXED! Never had an issue with it since. My AFD was another story, but its all fixed and still sounds amazing. Haven't really had any earth shattering problems and my YJM is still an incredible Marshall Plexi with all the goodies any Marshall Lover could ever ask for


----------



## Odin69

JimiRules said:


> After hearing all these horror stories l don't know if l should be thankful that l haven't had any problems with mine, or if l should be worried that mine is a ticking time bomb that is about ready to explode.


 
I'm a little nervous about that also. Mine was actually involved in a train wreck. There was a tornado that derailed the train it was being shipped on. A few weeks after I first bought it, I could smell something like plastic melting. Another time, my volumne dropped slightly while I was playing it. Both times I had been playing it for 3-4 hours straight. I haven't played it that many hours in a row since then and, haven't had any problems. I should probably change the tubes in it? Maybe, they got slightly damaged in shipping?


----------



## Redstone

My love for my YJM has been renewed by a simple set of new strings.

There was nothing wrong with her after all. she is roaring like the beast she is again!!


----------



## ufguy73

Marshall and dealer make right - look what just came!!! #4


----------



## JimiRules

Awesome! Hopefully this one works out for you.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Great news! Is this finally the keeper?


----------



## Ealdst

Mat_P said:


> Interestingly all those guys having trouble with the YJM seem to have it right from the start once the amp is delivered.
> Has anyone ever had a failure after the amp was running as normal for a while? I mean except tube failures.
> Mine is running solid as a rock, btw.



I had a problem with the noise gate on mine after running fine for a month, was repaired by Marshall and has been solid since tho.


On a different note I'm thinking of trying a speaker swap in my 2x12 cab somepoint in the new year (I realise thats a few months away but no chance of affording it sooner) and was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what would sound good while still handling the fury this amp delivers. Considering Celestion creambacks or G12T 75s but don't have any experience with either.


----------



## Ealdst

Also congrats ufguy73, hope this one is THE one for you this time!


----------



## ToneScythe

Ealdst said:


> was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what would sound good while still handling the fury this amp delivers.


From my very own experience, I can recommend celestion V30's
It's 100% classic, 70-80' hard rock/metal sound. I'd say it's tone is a bit rounded and warm, no harshness there. Sh!tload of mids.


----------



## Holme

ufguy73 said:


> Marshall and dealer make right - look what just came!!! #4



Every time I see that box I get GAS....
for something I've already got!


----------



## Mat_P

Ealdst said:


> On a different note I'm thinking of trying a speaker swap in my 2x12 cab somepoint in the new year (I realise thats a few months away but no chance of affording it sooner) and was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what would sound good while still handling the fury this amp delivers. Considering Celestion creambacks or G12T 75s but don't have any experience with either.



My band mate plays a Bugera 2x12 with a 75 and a V30 in smaller venues and it has a quite nice tonal balance and punch. If I'd be in the market for a new cab I would probably look for something with this mix.


----------



## Will55555

ToneScythe said:


> From my very own experience, I can recommend celestion V30's
> It's 100% classic, 70-80' hard rock/metal sound. I'd say it's tone is a bit rounded and warm, no harshness there. Sh!tload of mids.



I have a 2x12 with V30's and I think they have to much of a mid spike to pair well with the YJM. (Plenty of mids in the YJM already) 

I prefer the G12t75's in my 4x12. This of course is just my opinion, perhaps you tweaked your amps eq better than I did with mine. Malmsteen uses these speakers. 

I'm thinking to swop out 2 of the 75's in my 4x12 and put in the Vintage 30's. I hear only good things about that combo too.

I have tried running the 2x12 (V30's) with half of the 4x12 (75's) and it did sound pretty good.

I've never tried creambacks but I'd say they would sound great.

Some of the guys here use greenback loaded cabs which I would love to try with the YJM. I hear they rock!

You should maybe bring your head to a guitar shop and try out a few cabs if you can. Best of luck man!


----------



## indeedido

ToneScythe said:


> From my very own experience, I can recommend celestion V30's
> It's 100% classic, 70-80' hard rock/metal sound. I'd say it's tone is a bit rounded and warm, no harshness there. Sh!tload of mids.



+1

I started with v30s and thought I'd try the Heritage G12H. Sold those and bought the Heritage G12M. The greenbacks are great but I think I liked the V30s best.


----------



## Holme

The YJM is certainly cab friendly,I've heard it with various since its release on various clips over the year & they all sounded good!
I bought the 1960AX through 'period match' & recommendation,which I found to be great,but since I've heard HW's etc. & they sound great also.
I don't think you can really make a wrong decision so much as pick one you like best!


----------



## Ealdst

Cheers for all the suggestions, now I just need to find the time and means to try them all lol!


----------



## Redstone

I just got my 1960av today 
It sounds GREAT with my YJM. It is really Middy and creamy. It's just awesome. I might replace the grill cloth to the 1960ax grill cloth just to be a little more traditional.


----------



## marshallmellowed

While the V30's can be a bit trebly, I find them to be the best all around speaker for most amps. They can be crystal clear, even at higher volumes, or as nasty as you want them to be. Greenbacks have their own character, are more mid focused and break up easily at higher volumes, making cleans at higher volume difficult. G12T75's, I found are a bit more mid-scooped, have more low end, and have a high end fizziness to them. I could never dial out the fizziness, which drove me nuts, so I switched all my G12T75's out for Hellatone 60L's, which are a broken in V30 with a lower resonant frequency. The 60L's don't have the high frequency spike of the standard V30.


----------



## JimiRules

I have a question. Is it better to plug your amp straight into the wall socket or a power strip vs plugging it into one of those wall adapters that you can put on a standard 2 socket outlet that turns it into a 6 socket outlet?

The reason why I'm asking is because yesterday at band practice I had my YJM and my godlyke pedal power supply plugged into one of those 6 socket wall adapters. I practice at my home and this is where I usually plug my amp. Anyways, about 3 or 4 songs into the practice my pedals started losing power. I had to unhook the pedal power and put batteries into them which solved the problem, but I also noticed that my amp seemed to have a lot more high end than normal and it seemed like my volume would be inconsistent from song to song. Nothing drastic, but it just seemed like one song I'd dominate the mix and another song the bass player would dominate. I could always hear myself, but it just seemed like I was much more pronounced in some songs vs other songs. I didn't know if maybe I was getting inconsistent power due to that wall adapter and maybe I should have plugged straight into the wall or into a power strip and rebiased the amp. I realize that amps sound different from day to day and sometimes need to be dialed in different and maybe that was causing the extra high end, but the fact that my pedal power was acting strange too was making me think it was a power situation.


----------



## indeedido

I've always heard to plug the amp in straight to the wall. They can get starved for power when going into a strip. May be why you got the power fluctuation.


----------



## JimiRules

indeedido said:


> I've always heard to plug the amp in straight to the wall. They can get starved for power when going into a strip. May be why you got the power fluctuation.



So even one of those power surge strips gives inconsistent power too?


----------



## indeedido

If you're feeding multiple things from one power source it makes sense that it could be an issue. The amp pulls a lot of current.


----------



## JimiRules

I went down today and fired the amp up with the same setup l was using yesterday using batteries instead of the pedal power. l plugged into a power strip, but l plugged the strip into the adapter l was talking about because its there in place of the regular 2 socket plug. l rebiased the amp and fired it up to the same volume that l was using yesterday and my tone was back! I even was able to add back the treble that l dialed out yesterday. So hopefully it was either a voltage issue or the tone gods just wasn't with me yesterday!


----------



## indeedido

All's well that ends well!!!


----------



## ironcross

I am new to this site and have just purchased a YJM100 Head. I had a question that I know has been dealt with in other forums, but not for this particular Marshall Head. I have one Mesa Recto 4x12 cab at 8oms, and one Marshal 1960Lead cab at 16ohms. I saw in one thread that Santiago said that if one wanted to use these two cabs on the same head and match them up perfectly, you would need to plug the 16ohm cab into the 1x8ohm input and the 8ohm cab into the 1x4ohm input simultainiously. Does this keep things kosher?


----------



## Holme

Hello,welcome & congrats Iron Cross!

I'm no expert on these matters but I do know if you use 2 cabs you 1/2 the ohms (I have 1 1960AX which goes 16ohms to 16ohms & if I was to buy a BX to go with it they would then both be halved to 8ohms each) so what you've been told does make sense/sound right!


----------



## Odin69

Hey Iron Cross, I know you can do that on the Mesa tube heads. Their manual's even have pictures of different ways to use different Ohm cabs together. I'm not sure about Marshall though? You might want to contact them first to be sure?


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Hello,welcome & congrats Iron Cross!
> 
> I'm no expert on these matters but I do know if you use 2 cabs you 1/2 the ohms (I have 1 1960AX which goes 16ohms to 16ohms & if I was to buy a BX to go with it they would then both be halved to 8ohms each) so what you've been told does make sense/sound right!



I just got my 1960av the other day. It's AWESOME. I wish I could stich a nice 1960bx under it to get a blend of the V30's and Greenbacks. I'm thinking of changing the grill cloth on my 1960av to the checkered 1960ax grill cloth.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I just got my 1960av the other day. It's AWESOME. I wish I could stich a nice 1960bx under it to get a blend of the V30's and Greenbacks. I'm thinking of changing the grill cloth on my 1960av to the checkered 1960ax grill cloth.



Mix & Match!


----------



## Los Angeles

Expecting delivery of a new YJM anyday now.. I'm almost embarrassed to say what I got it for. Hopefully, it'll be problem free, unlike the nightmare I just endured with my previous one. Even so, with all the problems the first one had, the one input that worked, (no boost, epa, or gate worked) was mind-blowingly great. Stuck a vintage RAT pedal in front for OD and wow...


----------



## Holme

Los Angeles said:


> Expecting delivery of a new YJM anyday now.. I'm almost embarrassed to say what I got it for. Hopefully, it'll be problem free, unlike the nightmare I just endured with my previous one. Even so, with all the problems the first one had, the one input that worked, (no boost, epa, or gate worked) was mind-blowingly great. Stuck a vintage RAT pedal in front for OD and wow...



Never mind mate,you can't put a price on peace of mind as they say!
If you loved a knackered one,you'll be over the moon with a brand spanker!


----------



## Los Angeles

Holme said:


> Never mind mate,you can't put a price on peace of mind as they say!
> If you loved a knackered one,you'll be over the moon with a brand spanker!



Actually, I meant I got a great price, no remorse here. Should arrive today. I'll be holding a news conference upon its arrival. Don't know if the networks will carry it live. Pics to follow...


----------



## FennRx

i'm really not sure why i thought this was a good idea- but i turned the EPA off and had Volume I at 5 and Volume II at 7. 

Obviously it didn't last long, but at least now I truly know what a cranked 100w Marshall plexi sounds like. 

Turns out it sounds like i need an appointment with an ENT.


----------



## Holme

What was that Fenn???????


----------



## Odin69

FennRx said:


> i'm really not sure why i thought this was a good idea- but i turned the EPA off and had Volume I at 5 and Volume II at 7.
> 
> Obviously it didn't last long, but at least now I truly know what a cranked 100w Marshall plexi sounds like.
> 
> Turns out it sounds like i need an appointment with an ENT.


 
I tried my amp with the EPA off once. I don't think I got the volume past 1 on both knobs. Even with the EPA set to noon it's still frigging loud as hell.


----------



## Mat_P

Odin69 said:


> I tried my amp with the EPA off once. I don't think I got the volume past 1 on both knobs. Even with the EPA set to noon it's still frigging loud as hell.



Hey man, that's Rock'n'Roll! 
Serious, I think this amp has the sweet spot with the EPA somewhere between noon and 2 o'clock, good saturation but still well before those pesky Plexi ghostnotes take over.


----------



## Los Angeles

NEW AMP DAY!


----------



## Odin69

Los Angeles said:


> NEW AMP DAY!


 
 Just out of curiosity, did any one keep the box your amp came in? I still have mine.


----------



## Los Angeles

Odin69 said:


> Just out of curiosity, did any one keep the box your amp came in? I still have mine.



I'm keeping mine. It's more than a box. It's part of the tone.. In fact, I may just cut holes into it and plug the guitar thru it. Yeah, that's what I"m going to do.


----------



## Redstone

Odin69 said:


> Just out of curiosity, did any one keep the box your amp came in? I still have mine.



I still have mine


----------



## ToneScythe

Odin69 said:


> did any one keep the box your amp came in?


I sure did!:cool2:


----------



## Holme

Yup! It's in the garage!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Odin69 said:


> Just out of curiosity, did any one keep the box your amp came in? I still have mine.



I'm shocked that you're asking this question today. No joke, just this morning, I started thinking about this myself, as this is the only time I've actually kept a box this long. It's not so much that I actually intended to keep it, but since it's white, it just has a way of not standing out as much, so I kind of forgot about it. Anyway, I was thinking that I'm likely just going to toss mine into the garbage. If I lived in a house, and had the room for it, I'd likely keep it, but living in a condo makes it hard to justify from a space perspective. It's kind of a bummer, because it's actually a cool box ... and admittedly, I get a pretty good feeling when I do notice it sitting there.


----------



## FennRx

Odin69 said:


> Just out of curiosity, did any one keep the box your amp came in? I still have mine.



i have mine. Since I now have a house, I have room to keep everything. At the townhouse, it would have been trashed.


----------



## Username2

Bought this today, $1475 shipped brand new unopened 

Didn't really need it but can't pass it up for that. Took me all of two minutes to pay for it before someone else would. That is two killer dealls I have gotten in the past two weeks. I picked up that Brass 6100LE for $875 also. I loves me some broke mother fuckers.

Now I need another 1960AX cab.


----------



## Holme

I knew you'd get one sooner or later Nuke!


----------



## langmurf

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm shocked that you're asking this question today. No joke, just this morning, I started thinking about this myself, as this is the only time I've actually kept a box this long. It's not so much that I actually intended to keep it, but since it's white, it just has a way of not standing out as much, so I kind of forgot about it. Anyway, I was thinking that I'm likely just going to toss mine into the garbage. If I lived in a house, and had the room for it, I'd likely keep it, but living in a condo makes it hard to justify from a space perspective. It's kind of a bummer, because it's actually a cool box ... and admittedly, I get a pretty good feeling when I do notice it sitting there.



Dude! KEEP THE BOX!


----------



## Odin69

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm shocked that you're asking this question today. No joke, just this morning, I started thinking about this myself, as this is the only time I've actually kept a box this long. It's not so much that I actually intended to keep it, but since it's white, it just has a way of not standing out as much, so I kind of forgot about it. Anyway, I was thinking that I'm likely just going to toss mine into the garbage. If I lived in a house, and had the room for it, I'd likely keep it, but living in a condo makes it hard to justify from a space perspective. It's kind of a bummer, because it's actually a cool box ... and admittedly, I get a pretty good feeling when I do notice it sitting there.


 
If you have other stuff in boxes, put it in the YJM box instead and stuff it in your closet or where you had it before.


----------



## Los Angeles

So, got the amp, plugged it in, biased it-and the band showed up for rehearsal. No time to fiddle with knobs or settings, just jumped the channels and ran with it. Sounded awesome! (as expected) and unlike my previous YJM- everything worked perfectly. Blissful. Reverb, great! Noise Gate, tremendous, EPA, perfect. Today, I'm going to spend some time with her and dial it in to my liking. Just one question---does the boost increase the volume or just add gain? When I kicked it on the volume basically stayed the same; making it difficult to 'cut' for leads, which is no problem as I use pedals a lot. But how do you have it set up for Boost? Just wondering...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

nuke said:


> Bought this today, $1475 shipped brand new unopened
> 
> Didn't really need it but can't pass it up for that. Took me all of two minutes to pay for it before someone else would. That is two killer dealls I have gotten in the past two weeks. I picked up that Brass 6100LE for $875 also. I loves me some broke mother fuckers.
> 
> Now I need another 1960AX cab.



Strong move, man... get ready to welcome home the best amp in your collection!


----------



## JimiRules

Los Angeles said:


> So, got the amp, plugged it in, biased it-and the band showed up for rehearsal. No time to fiddle with knobs or settings, just jumped the channels and ran with it. Sounded awesome! (as expected) and unlike my previous YJM- everything worked perfectly. Blissful. Reverb, great! Noise Gate, tremendous, EPA, perfect. Today, I'm going to spend some time with her and dial it in to my liking. Just one question---does the boost increase the volume or just add gain? When I kicked it on the volume basically stayed the same; making it difficult to 'cut' for leads, which is no problem as I use pedals a lot. But how do you have it set up for Boost? Just wondering...



When I used the built in boost it just added gain. Maybe a little volume, but nothing drastic. I use a Marshall Guvnor plus for my distortion and I like it more than the built in boost. Not that the built in boost was bad though. I also use a Keeley BD-2 and a Boss SD-1 more or less set up as clean boosts to add a little more gain when needed and a Boss GE-7, with the volume fader just a touch above the default setting, in the loop as a volume boost.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Los Angeles said:


> So, got the amp, plugged it in, biased it-and the band showed up for rehearsal. No time to fiddle with knobs or settings, just jumped the channels and ran with it. Sounded awesome! (as expected) and unlike my previous YJM- everything worked perfectly. Blissful. Reverb, great! Noise Gate, tremendous, EPA, perfect. Today, I'm going to spend some time with her and dial it in to my liking. Just one question---does the boost increase the volume or just add gain? When I kicked it on the volume basically stayed the same; making it difficult to 'cut' for leads, which is no problem as I use pedals a lot. But how do you have it set up for Boost? Just wondering...



Glad to see you got it straightened out w/the new one. Great color / lighting on the picture too! As for my experience w/the boost, I found just a slight increase in the volume, so it's probably on par w/what you're experiencing.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Was playing through mine today, and the two rightmost fault lights came on, volume dropped, sounded bad. Rebiased, was playing in 50w mode while watching the lights. The far right (looking from the front) light came on. Swapped the outer 2 tubes (righmost, leftmost), and rebiased. Started playing and the same light (righmost) came on. Why would the same light come on after swapping the tubes, I would have expected the leftmost light to come on if it were the tube? Tried swapping the inner tubes with the outer tubes, playing in 50w mode the SAME light comes on, WTF? Not a good sign, any similar experiences?


----------



## ufguy73

Hey guys,

sorry for the delayed follow-up but i have been travelling a lot and its taken me a while to actually test amp #4. First, thanks for all the well-wishes - its awesome to have this forum available to seek guidance/feedback and this particular thread is such a great place to share enthusiasm and questions on the YJM.

I am so happy to report that everything on #4 works flawlessly - no volume cuts with the boost, inputs working as they should, gate works above threshold - as a nice little added bonus, no bubbles in the tolex like #2 and #3 had.

My dealer - AND marshall - were so great on this. they ended up shipping me one directly from the distributor, overnight (they picked up the tab) and really did everything they could to make this a happy ending.

I'll only say this to any foolish few that are still on the fence about a YJM - there's a darn good reason i went through a lot of effort, time, and patience to ultimately get a keeper - they are THAT good.

Oh, and Crossroads, i know it seems silly but keep that box if you can. you never know what may happen down the road and there IS something so cool about the badging and white box. In fact, my amp happened to come with the little black and white flag sticker in the upper corner (instead of the 50th anniv. sticker) - i dont know why but i love that little sticker!


----------



## indeedido

First thing I did was take that sticker off. lol to each their own.


----------



## ufguy73

indeedido said:


> First thing I did was take that sticker off. lol to each their own.



i know, as would any normal person!


----------



## Odin69

I just picked up a Dunlop Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face and it sounds great on the YJM.


----------



## Will55555

Odin69 said:


> I just picked up a Dunlop Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face and it sounds great on the YJM.



Nice one Odin! I'm a big fan of Bonamassa too. What settings do you use to get some of his tones?


----------



## Tails

JimiRules said:


> I went down today and fired the amp up with the same setup l was using yesterday using batteries instead of the pedal power. l plugged into a power strip, but l plugged the strip into the adapter l was talking about because its there in place of the regular 2 socket plug. l rebiased the amp and fired it up to the same volume that l was using yesterday and my tone was back! I even was able to add back the treble that l dialed out yesterday. So hopefully it was either a voltage issue or the tone gods just wasn't with me yesterday!



I know I'm out of place here, not owning a YJM and all that, but the issue could have been with the wiring of the outlet could have been to blame for the issue. you'd be surprised how often outlets are poorly put in.


----------



## Redstone

Hey guys. I've got my YJM dialed into the perfect tone for me at this stage. It sounds sooooooooo Epic through my new 1960av  I just wanted to know your guys settings that you like on yours. 

My settings are:

Vol I : 10
Vol II : 8
Treble : 10
Middle : 7-8
Bass : 7-8
Presence : 2-3
EPA : 2nd or 3rd stage
Boost : 10-11 o clock
Gate : Always off
Reverb : 9 o clock (rarely used)
Mode : I switch between 50 and 100 (depending if I'm too lazt to switch or not )

Well, those are my settings for My SG, I bring the bass down to about 5-6 for my gretsch but that is all that changes really. I sometimes leave the boost always on and sometimes change back and forth. These settings work well for the guitars I have and the environment I'm in.

Let me know what your setting are and I'll try them all out for myself


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Hey guys. I've got my YJM dialed into the perfect tone for me at this stage. It sounds sooooooooo Epic through my new 1960av  I just wanted to know your guys settings that you like on yours.
> 
> My settings are:
> 
> Vol I : 10
> Vol II : 8
> Treble : 10
> Middle : 7-8
> Bass : 7-8
> Presence : 2-3
> EPA : 2nd or 3rd stage
> Boost : 10-11 o clock
> Gate : Always off
> Reverb : 9 o clock (rarely used)
> Mode : I switch between 50 and 100 (depending if I'm too lazt to switch or not )
> 
> Well, those are my settings for My SG, I bring the bass down to about 5-6 for my gretsch but that is all that changes really. I sometimes leave the boost always on and sometimes change back and forth. These settings work well for the guitars I have and the environment I'm in.
> 
> Let me know what your setting are and I'll try them all out for myself



I was just about to question your treble setting till I saw your presence setting!
If there's ever a knob on this amp that goes to 11 it's the presence,it's f@@kin nuts (& unusable at 8+ in my personal opinion,it even makes the distortion go nuts!)
I may even try the presence for treble 'exchange' myself Redstone,cool findings!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I was just about to question your treble setting till I saw your presence setting!
> If there's ever a knob on this amp that goes to 11 it's the presence,it's f@@kin nuts (& unusable at 8+ in my personal opinion,it even makes the distortion go nuts!)
> I may even try the presence for treble 'exchange' myself Redstone,cool findings!



I've found the same thing with the presence. At first I had the treble at around 5-6 and the presence at about 7-8 but I heard from solodallas that angus keeps his presence at 0 so I tinkered with this theory a little and it's great!

What are your settings? I have some of your settings from a few months ago somewhere but I can't find them 

Cheers


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> Hey guys. I've got my YJM dialed into the perfect tone for me at this stage. It sounds sooooooooo Epic through my new 1960av  I just wanted to know your guys settings that you like on yours.
> 
> My settings are:
> 
> Vol I : 10
> Vol II : 8
> Treble : 10
> Middle : 7-8
> Bass : 7-8
> Presence : 2-3
> EPA : 2nd or 3rd stage
> Boost : 10-11 o clock
> Gate : Always off
> Reverb : 9 o clock (rarely used)
> Mode : I switch between 50 and 100 (depending if I'm too lazt to switch or not )
> 
> Well, those are my settings for My SG, I bring the bass down to about 5-6 for my gretsch but that is all that changes really. I sometimes leave the boost always on and sometimes change back and forth. These settings work well for the guitars I have and the environment I'm in.
> 
> Let me know what your setting are and I'll try them all out for myself



oh man i could never run those settings.  The YJM is a bright amp, especially with the Celestion 75s I have.

I run mine like this:
100w mode
Presence: 2
Low:4
Mid: 5
Treble: 3
Vol I: 5
Vol II: 7
EPA: Noon
Reverb: 2
No boost,no gate


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I've found the same thing with the presence. At first I had the treble at around 5-6 and the presence at about 7-8 but I heard from solodallas that angus keeps his presence at 0 so I tinkered with this theory a little and it's great!
> 
> What are your settings? I have some of your settings from a few months ago somewhere but I can't find them
> 
> Cheers



Pretty much the same as yours except I have Presence on 5 & treble on 6/7ish!
As I say I'll try the 'exchange!'


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> oh man i could never run those settings.  The YJM is a bright amp, especially with the Celestion 75s I have.
> 
> I run mine like this:
> 100w mode
> Presence: 2
> Low:4
> Mid: 5
> Treble: 3
> Vol I: 5
> Vol II: 7
> EPA: Noon
> Reverb: 2
> No boost,no gate



Interesting,I'll give those a whirl Fenn!

I do rate the gate with the boost on though!
Around 12/noon does get rid off hiss without loosing anything IMO!


----------



## FennRx

when i play at night with the EPA closer to full attenuation, I use the same settings but I turn on "TubeScreamer" setting on my Boss ME-50. then I use the middle position of my Les Paul with the neck volume at 5 and the bridge volume at 10. I put both tones pots around 7.

I get the warmest, fattest bluesy tone.


----------



## Will55555

It's good to see how you guys are using the settings. I find that I change them depending on which guitar I'm using. But it will all depend on how your ears are working at any given time, pickups, different guitars etc. 

I like the built in boost when using a strat but not so much with any other guitar. It sounds a bit weird with humbuckers or maybe that's just me.

I prefer the 100w mode myself.
Presence: 2-3
Low:4 when using vol on channel 2 to fatten it up and about 7 when only using Ch.1
Mid: 5-8 (This is where the TONE is at. Hahaha!)
Treble: 5-7
Vol I: 10 nearly always.
Vol II: varies a lot to blend with different guitars. (With the strat I always blend the 2 but with a les paul only really use ch.1 on high input)
EPA: About noon and a lot lower at night.
Reverb: 3-5 
Gate at 3 or so only when boost is on.
Boost: gain to taste, Vol: about 6.

I don't think I could make this amp sound bad on any setting.


----------



## FennRx

Will55555 said:


> I don't think I could make this amp sound bad on any setting.



you clearly don't have my abilities.


----------



## Will55555

FennRx said:


> you clearly don't have my abilities.



Hahahaha! That doesn't mean that I don't have bad guitar days either but that's not the amps fault. If anything it inspires me to play more often but she's a harsh mistress. She amplifies every little articulation even the ones you want to keep hidden.


----------



## crankedmarshall

I haven't read through this entire thread so I don't know if it's been mentioned but the YJM100 sounds fantastic with an Xotic EP Booster in front of it! I leave it on all of the time, with the YJM normal and boosted.


----------



## Odin69

crankedmarshall said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread so I don't know if it's been mentioned but the YJM100 sounds fantastic with an Xotic EP Booster in front of it! I leave it on all of the time, with the YJM normal and boosted.


 
I have an EP booster also, and it does sound good.


----------



## Odin69

FennRx said:


> I use the middle position of my Les Paul with the neck volume at 5 and the bridge volume at 10. I put both tones pots around 7.
> 
> I get the warmest, fattest bluesy tone.


 
I do that a lot on my guitars with two volume knobs also. The blending of the two gives you some great tones.


----------



## Odin69

Will55555 said:


> Nice one Odin! I'm a big fan of Bonamassa too. What settings do you use to get some of his tones?


 
So far, I've just used my Gibson Explorer with it. I usually use it with the fuzz all the way up and the volume knob around 3 o'clock to full volume. It sounds great and cleans up really nice when you roll your guitar volume down. I'm going to try some of my other guitars with it tomorrow. I can't wait to plug my YJM Strat into it.


----------



## db3266

I have been practicing a bit of Jimi, nothing at all mind blowing, but I thought I would post the clips to give you some idea of the tone I'm getting from my new Strat through the YJM100 (no matter how bad the playing is  ).

Both clips are all neck pickup.
The recordings have come out slightly bass heavy.

100W mode 
I have the patch into both volumes;
V1 = 8,
V2 = 3
P=4
B=4
M=5
T=6
and I'm using the built in Reverb.

EPA is somewhere between 9 and 11 o'clock (I'm not entirely sure where it is because the amp is backed up to a wall and I just reached around to adjust it up a fraction.). Incidentally, when I did this, I was listening very closely to the volume increase and there is a definate step on the EPA where is gets louder all of sudden, almost like a switch is beign thrown as you turn the EPA knob).

Anyways, excuse the playing, I know it is full of mistakes..........I've only been learning them a few weeks........

WindCriesMary by db3266 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

LittleWing by db3266 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The new axe (Custom Shop Bare Knuckle heavy Relic '62 Strat)


----------



## Holme

I need a Strat!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I need a Strat!



I need a lea pual and a strat


----------



## Will55555

Holme said:


> I need a Strat!






If you wanna unleash the fury then yes you do! Hahaha!


----------



## Holme

Will55555 said:


> View attachment 10753
> 
> 
> If you wanna unleash the fury then yes you do! Hahaha!



Holy crap!
He must have eaten a Nitrus Filled Doughnut that day!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Holy crap!
> He must have eaten a Nitrus Filled Doughnut that day!!!



Maybe he was working on one of his Ferraris and some nitrus leaked out onto his lunch. Speaking of which....

Doughnut Burgers!!





I bet his wall of marshalls is powered by doughnuts and fury


----------



## Holme

Doughnut burger!!!

It's wrong yet I wish to try one!!!


----------



## zenfly

I don't care what they sound like.. It'll be a cold day in hell when I pay $1800++ for any amp that isn't made by hand and has the cheep plastic PCB instead.. How much can it cost to give people jobs and make real amps.. 
At least for their flagship models.. They sure aren't going to go up in value 1000% like the hand wired ones I've collected over the years..

Can you say greedy bastards boys and girls..


----------



## FennRx

Thank you for this useful post.


----------



## zenfly

FennRx said:


> Thank you for this useful post.



If you're talking to me you're welcome..


----------



## ToneScythe

zenfly said:


> It'll be a cold day in hell when I pay $1800++ for any amp that isn't made by hand and has the cheep plastic PCB instead..


It's only my opinion, but if someone hears any difference between hand wired and PCB, he/she should contact the doctor. Immediately.  



My settings: 
Presence: 4 
Low: 8 
Mid: 6 
Treble: 10 
Vol I: 0 
Vol II: 3-7 

Boost: gain at 2', volume maxed 
50 W


----------



## Holme

zenfly said:


> I don't care what they sound like.. It'll be a cold day in hell when I pay $1800++ for any amp that isn't made by hand and has the cheep plastic PCB instead.. How much can it cost to give people jobs and make real amps..
> At least for their flagship models.. They sure aren't going to go up in value 1000% like the hand wired ones I've collected over the years..
> 
> Can you say greedy bastards boys and girls..



Release The Corksniffer!






"One couldn't possibly be seen playing an amp that hadn't been stroked by a doughnut,what what!"


----------



## treetrunk

Yngwie can plug into a donut and make it shred  but he probably doesn't do it out of respect for Marshall


----------



## ufguy73

zenfly said:


> I don't care what they sound like.. It'll be a cold day in hell when I pay $1800++ for any amp that isn't made by hand and has the cheep plastic PCB instead.. How much can it cost to give people jobs and make real amps..
> At least for their flagship models.. They sure aren't going to go up in value 1000% like the hand wired ones I've collected over the years..
> 
> Can you say greedy bastards boys and girls..



hey, its cool - not everyone can handle the YJM


----------



## Redstone

ufguy73 said:


> hey, its cool - not everyone can handle the YJM



She is an uncontrollable beast alright


----------



## Los Angeles

zenfly said:


> I don't care what they sound like.. It'll be a cold day in hell when I pay $1800++ for any amp that isn't made by hand and has the cheep plastic PCB instead.. How much can it cost to give people jobs and make real amps..
> At least for their flagship models.. They sure aren't going to go up in value 1000% like the hand wired ones I've collected over the years..
> 
> Can you say greedy bastards boys and girls..



I'm the same way about my Computer. I ain't using no cheap PCB board. It's all hand-wired sweetness for me. Now just waiting for the hand-wired Iphone to be released. 

On another note; having had my YJM for about a week now, does anyone use it live and use the boost? I find that this is either a clean amp (amazing cleans) with pedals (sound great) or a high-gain amp (as you know this is also an amazing sound) but I cannot find the precious balance between the two; at least in a live situation. Still, I've only had one rehearsal with it the day I got it and will try again this week. I'm thinking of just using this as a high-gainer live and rolling back the volume for cleanish tones.


----------



## zenfly

Los Angeles said:


> I'm the same way about my Computer. I ain't using no cheap PCB board. It's all hand-wired sweetness for me. Now just waiting for the hand-wired Iphone to be released.
> 
> On another note; having had my YJM for about a week now, does anyone use it live and use the boost? I find that this is either a clean amp (amazing cleans) with pedals (sound great) or a high-gain amp (as you know this is also an amazing sound) but I cannot find the precious balance between the two; at least in a live situation. Still, I've only had one rehearsal with it the day I got it and will try again this week. I'm thinking of just using this as a high-gainer live and rolling back the volume for cleanish tones.



Guys Guys.. don't fly off the handle here.. I knew I was going to shake you up a bit but what I was getting at is exactly what you mentioned in your first sentence. My PC and every PC is full of chips and circuit boards and every PC has become less and less expensive over the years.. Marshall has filled this obviously great amp with parts that take seconds to make by a machine but has a price tag of a hand made boutique amp.. I wasn't sniffing corks there or anything else.. Just pissed at the greed and that they should be making a real hand made amp where good people have good jobs like the ones that are worth 10 times their original cost made by hand in the 60s.. I predict these will go down in value as hand wired examples will go up..


----------



## JimiRules

I have yet to gig with mine either, but I have had a few band practices with it. I moved away from using the built in boost. I jump the channels, max each volume and then use my Marshall Guvnor plus as my distortion sound. It works really well that way. The only thing that I haven't really liked is that if I kick the distortion off I can't get a very good clean sound out of my SG. I've tried playing softer, and rolling the volume back, but it's still not quite what I'm after. My strat, on the other hand, is very clean with the distortion pedal off. So what I did was get a seymour duncan hot rail bridge pickup for my backup strat that way I can have the humbucker sound with the distortion engaged and then when I kick it off I switch to my neck pickup and have a nice clean tone.


----------



## Los Angeles

Yes, I think an SSH config on my strat may be the trick, or a hot-rails setup. Too bad since both the clean and boosted sounds are so amazing


----------



## ufguy73

zenfly said:


> Guys Guys.. don't fly off the handle here.. I knew I was going to shake you up a bit but what I was getting at is exactly what you mentioned in your first sentence. My PC and every PC is full of chips and circuit boards and every PC has become less and less expensive over the years.. Marshall has filled this obviously great amp with parts that take seconds to make by a machine but has a price tag of a hand made boutique amp.. I wasn't sniffing corks there or anything else.. Just pissed at the greed and that they should be making a real hand made amp where good people have good jobs like the ones that are worth 10 times their original cost made by hand in the 60s.. I predict these will go down in value as hand wired examples will go up..



predicting future appreciation/depreciation on anything seems like fools gold...ask me how well my 401k has done over the last several years.

i also dont equate any company's pricing policy to greed - simple exonomics and supply and demand. any for-profit company will charge as much as they can when they can...and im good with that because, just luke you said, you can refuse to buy it.

i will say though that $1650 seems a fairly small sum to pay to achieve tonal bliss that lasts years...thats what is priceless if you love music, right?


----------



## Holme

zenfly said:


> Guys Guys.. don't fly off the handle here.. I knew I was going to shake you up a bit but what I was getting at is exactly what you mentioned in your first sentence. My PC and every PC is full of chips and circuit boards and every PC has become less and less expensive over the years.. Marshall has filled this obviously great amp with parts that take seconds to make by a machine but has a price tag of a hand made boutique amp.. I wasn't sniffing corks there or anything else.. Just pissed at the greed and that they should be making a real hand made amp where good people have good jobs like the ones that are worth 10 times their original cost made by hand in the 60s.. I predict these will go down in value as hand wired examples will go up..



Are you sure the amps are going up in value because they're hand wired & not because they're 'vintage'?
Also aren't PCB boards supposed to be more reliable than hand wired?
Anyways if you're still alive in around 50 years time (& myself of course!) i'll get it valued & let you know if you're right or not!
In the meantime munch on a doughnut!





EDIT:Also check out this thread!-
http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/43569-honest-1959-vs-1959-hand-wired.html


----------



## Los Angeles

zenfly said:


> Guys Guys.. don't fly off the handle here.. I knew I was going to shake you up a bit but what I was getting at is exactly what you mentioned in your first sentence. My PC and every PC is full of chips and circuit boards and every PC has become less and less expensive over the years.. Marshall has filled this obviously great amp with parts that take seconds to make by a machine but has a price tag of a hand made boutique amp.. I wasn't sniffing corks there or anything else.. Just pissed at the greed and that they should be making a real hand made amp where good people have good jobs like the ones that are worth 10 times their original cost made by hand in the 60s.. I predict these will go down in value as hand wired examples will go up..



hardly 'flying off the handle'. 
My YJM was purchased for 1500. A pittance in comparison to other amps I own or purchased o'r the past 10 years. Plenty of people are employed by Marshall, many of whom have had their hands inside my YJM. There's hand-wired Marshalls you can still buy if you're looking for the depreciation value vs. use/structure cost analysis. 

I'm just looking to shred.


----------



## indeedido

There's a nice big pcb in the Silver Jubilee amps. Last I checked, resale is doing alright.


----------



## titan7

$1500 and $1650, man I don't know where you guys are buying these, best deal I can find is $1750. Can you hook a brother up? ; )


----------



## JimiRules

Go on ebay and do a search for Eddie's Guitars. He lists them at $1799 or something like that but he has the option for you to make him an offer. l offered $1600 and he accepted.


----------



## db3266

Has anyone used a Marshall Bluesbreaker Mk1 in front of the YJM? Is the MK1 a good pedal for Clapton/Mayall Bluesbreaker tones?


----------



## FennRx

titan7 said:


> $1500 and $1650, man I don't know where you guys are buying these, best deal I can find is $1750. Can you hook a brother up? ; )



It's still worth $1750 



JimiRules said:


> Go on ebay and do a search for Eddie's Guitars. He lists them at $1799 or something like that but he has the option for you to make him an offer. l offered $1600 and he accepted.



Agreed. Either find Eddie's on Ebay or call the store and ask for Brett. Tell him FennRx and AXE sent you for a YJM. He knows both of us (and probably a bunch of other guys here).


----------



## Holme

Hey, tell 'em Tony sent ya!


----------



## Los Angeles

So after experimenting for a while last night, I've concluded that the amp's gain sounds far superior to pedals; at least my pedals. I could not find a clean tone that I liked when switching from boost to clean and visa-verse. It's either one or the other, but still going to experiment. Since my band plays mostly gain inspired songs I'm going to give this a whirl, but this eliminates my clean tones, which I also use on a few tunes. Does anyone use both the clean and boost sounds with a strat in a live situation? If so, how do you have it set-up? 
Thanks!


----------



## JimiRules

Los Angeles said:


> So after experimenting for a while last night, I've concluded that the amp's gain sounds far superior to pedals; at least my pedals. I could not find a clean tone that I liked when switching from boost to clean and visa-verse. It's either one or the other, but still going to experiment. Since my band plays mostly gain inspired songs I'm going to give this a whirl, but this eliminates my clean tones, which I also use on a few tunes. Does anyone use both the clean and boost sounds with a strat in a live situation? If so, how do you have it set-up?
> Thanks!



What pedals are you using? I use the clean and boost sounds with my Hendrix Voodoo Strat. I set it up just the way I said in my other post. Jump the channels, max the volume on both and then I use my Marshall Guvnor Plus for my distortion sound. With this setup my amp is clean with the Strat when the Guvnor is off and with the Guvnor on it's distorted. I also use a Keeley BD-2 and Boss SD-1 set as clean boosts. I use them when i want a little more gain on top of the Guvnor pedal. Mostly for leads.


----------



## Los Angeles

JimiRules said:


> What pedals are you using? I use the clean and boost sounds with my Hendrix Voodoo Strat. I set it up just the way I said in my other post. Jump the channels, max the volume on both and then I use my Marshall Guvnor Plus for my distortion sound. With this setup my amp is clean with the Strat when the Guvnor is off and with the Guvnor on it's distorted. I also use a Keeley BD-2 and Boss SD-1 set as clean boosts. I use them when i want a little more gain on top of the Guvnor pedal. Mostly for leads.



How do you have the boost set? I also jump channels. So when you go from clean to 'boost' with your strat it seems to work well or do you use your pedal for distortion and disregard the boost?


----------



## ufguy73

as much as i like the boost, i have had the best results for either dialing the amp in with the boost or dialing-in without the boost. ididnt like using the boost like a seperate channel with the same eq settings i had used without the boost.

if that makes sense


----------



## Los Angeles

ufguy73 said:


> as much as i like the boost, i have had the best results for either dialing the amp in with the boost or dialing-in without the boost. ididnt like using the boost like a seperate channel with the same eq settings i had used without the boost.
> 
> if that makes sense


makes perfect sense.


----------



## JimiRules

Los Angeles said:


> How do you have the boost set? I also jump channels. So when you go from clean to 'boost' with your strat it seems to work well or do you use your pedal for distortion and disregard the boost?




Yes, I disregard the built in boost. I use the Guvnor Plus in place of the boost. With my Strat the amp, with the Guvnor off, is clean and then with the Guvnor on it's distorted. Then I have the other two boost pedals (Keeley BD-2 and Boss SD-1) set up as clean boosts for leads. 

Is your amp clean with your strat when there is no boost on?


----------



## Los Angeles

JimiRules said:


> Yes, I disregard the built in boost. I use the Guvnor Plus in place of the boost. With my Strat the amp, with the Guvnor off, is clean and then with the Guvnor on it's distorted. Then I have the other two boost pedals (Keeley BD-2 and Boss SD-1) set up as clean boosts for leads.
> 
> Is your amp clean with your strat when there is no boost on?


Yes, it's fantastic clean with all my strats, but alas, when I boost, it's pretty harsh... otoh, when I set the boost to my liking, sounds killer but the clean suffers greatly. Looks like it's either better pedals (I have a Rat, Keely TS, Zendrive, Maxon TS) or just play the boost channel and roll volume back for cleaner'ish' sounds. Seems that's what most are doing?


----------



## JimiRules

I guess it depends on how much you like the built in boost vs using one of your pedals as the boost.


----------



## ToneScythe

You can always give a try to one of those 'line reducers', the opposite of line boosters. Rather cheap, decent ones won't alter the tone and will clean You up in a second.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> I guess it depends on how much you like the built in boost vs using one of your pedals as the boost.



I think the built in boost is pretty awesome, but I do find it a little thin sounding.


----------



## Holme

I find the boost does add treble,I tend to crank volume 2 to compensate!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

If you're finding too much treble for your liking, try turning the treble to 0 (or like 1 or 2 ... meaning very low ... much lower than you normally would), and then dialing in the presence to taste ... you'll likely find yourself going higher on the presence than you did previously, but it could very well strike the right balance in terms of what you're going for overall.


----------



## indeedido

I put an Earthquaker Devices Tone Job in the loop to get some bottom back without adding color. It's a transparent eq unlike the boss and Mxr eqs. I leave everything flat on the tone job and just raise the bass. You guys should check it out they're great.


----------



## Los Angeles

indeedido said:


> I put an Earthquaker Devices Tone Job in the loop to get some bottom back without adding color. It's a transparent eq unlike the boss and Mxr eqs. I leave everything flat on the tone job and just raise the bass. You guys should check it out they're great.



Sos this allows you to go from Clean to Boost without the treble spike? It may be what I'm looking for then....


----------



## duncan11

Holy shit this thing is huge-


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> Holy shit this thing is huge-



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD_xWrhZ8yI]Thats what she said! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

So, I have tried out Fenn, Will and dbs' settings. I must say that I thought I wouldn't like them as much as my own, but I did. I made some interesting observations and conclusions.... I cannot make this amp sound bad without sticking a nail into the strings of my guitar and grinding it up and down. My cousin actually used to do that to his guitar....I always got pissed at him 

Anyway, the YJM is simply AWESOME!!! 

Just in case that anyone was wondering about the settings I use on my VM I will post them in a sec, I just wanted to say that I find the controls on my VM to be very unresponsive.

Detail : 9-10
Body : 7-8
Treble : 10
Middle : 10
Bass : 10
Presence : 10
Master : 2-3

No I'm not joking by the way


----------



## indeedido

Los Angeles said:


> Sos this allows you to go from Clean to Boost without the treble spike? It may be what I'm looking for then....



Yes and it is an active circuit so you can cut AND boost the frequency not just cut like a passive one. You could even further cut highs with it too by rolling the treble control down on the Tone Job. Can be used as a clean boost too, 20db on each frequency and 500% output in the level!!!


----------



## mr.brownstone

I feel really bad, I'm GASing really hard on a YJM but I don't know how the hell I'll get the money and a good excuse to give to wife to get on of these beast home. :/


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mr.brownstone said:


> I feel really bad, I'm GASing really hard on a YJM but I don't know how the hell I'll get the money and a good excuse to give to wife to get on of these beast home. :/



'What, this? Oh, I've had this for years!'


----------



## Holme

duncan11 said:


> Holy shit this thing is huge-



Fucking Hell a YJM caddy!!!
Paint it Ferrari red & err. .....'Wheel The Fury!?'


----------



## Holme

mr.brownstone said:


> I feel really bad, I'm GASing really hard on a YJM but I don't know how the hell I'll get the money and a good excuse to give to wife to get on of these beast home. :/



Plenty of wine followed by a 'I don't think I want anything this Christmas!'
Oh you're joking, nothing?
'Well the only thing I'm interested in is too expensive!'
Oh get it ordered!!!

shazam!!! The story of how Holme upgraded from a Haze15 to YJM!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Plenty of wine followed by a 'I don't think I want anything this Christmas!'
> Oh you're joking, nothing?
> 'Well the only thing I'm interested in is too expensive!'
> Oh get it ordered!!!
> 
> shazam!!! The story of how Holme upgraded from a Haze15 to YJM!



Out of your 2,551 comments, that has to rate as a top fiver!


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Out of your 2,551 comments, that has to rate as a top fiver!



Thanks bud!
I would have gone into more detail but I'm on a phone & it's fiddly!


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> 'What, this? Oh, I've had this for years!'



I know really! They still haven't asked about the little mini amp head (JCM1) on top of my mesa.....

IF I didn't have to pickup the kid and could make it home before them today, I could move the mesa out and put the YJM in its place, BUT....mesa amp cover too small and the head is way too large for how my 1936 cab is sitting at the moment. For 'space saving' I have it on short end with the mesa on top. It juts out a bit but fits ok. I thought of keeping it at work till weekend so I could definitely do the swap, but she has got some bullshit I'm cajoled into doing so it's probably just the same to bring the fucking thing home tonite and let her bitch about it.

"Oh this....yeah. Well remember when you were in France after I got back from Spain, and I emailed you I got that raise, (true story I did get a raise then!) well...these had JUST been announced as coming out, so I ordered it in like July....and they only shipped now....it's only like 599.99 nothing special just something new that also has that nice power attenuator that enables me to jam with great tone and not destroy the house"


See easy. Had she asked about the JCM1 that was the excuse I was going to use but since she hasn't asked, it'll get used for this. They'll still bitch about it, that's what they all do no matter what. 

And no, no one can have the amp if I'm dead tomorrow....


----------



## Holme

WALK IN THE HOUSE WITH A MARSHALL MAJOR SIZED HEAD!


----------



## duncan11

I will in about 90 mins from now!!


----------



## Los Angeles

Here in America we don't need permission from the wifey to get a Marshall. It's the law.


----------



## duncan11

they'll bitch either way, so I don't even bother asking anymore. My $$$ I get to do with it what I want. 

Maybe I'll even use the 'amps are like shoes' comparison as they recently bought a shitload of shoes.


----------



## Holme

I can remember Lynne on delivery day (taking into consideration I had a Haze 15 1/2 stack)

"Oh my God look at the size of that box!" (YJM)
"OH MY GOD LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THAT BOX!!!!" (1960AX)
"FOR FUCKS SAKE PAUL IT'S ON WHEELS!¡!¡!"

Me-


----------



## mr.brownstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> 'What, this? Oh, I've had this for years!'



I don't think that'll work but thanks anyway!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This thread has taken a hilarious turn! Yeah, don't take my advice from above ... I'm a horrible liar, and I have zero experience having to sneak a piece of gear past a significant other.


----------



## ufguy73

duncan11 said:


> Holy shit this thing is huge-



it sounds even bigger!


----------



## duncan11

One does just walk in with a marshall major sized head.....


Right into the study....

(black covered head is my mesa triple rec, note how I have the 1936 on the side it's for space. No extra room in this 3 bedroom house....they usurped the front room for sewing/art/drawing guest room, henceforth I demanded 90% of the study area....







What's that? Oh something I ordered back in July as my happy raise to myself gift. 
Oh, another amp?
Yeah
What about the others? Is it a marshall? (yes she asked that)
Yes it is...Oh I'll probably move the mesa out of there for a while to make room.
Ok (joking now) does it go to 11...(we just recently watched Tap..)
It actually has 2 volumes so it technially goes to 20 if you combine them...that's like 9 louder...

all is well literally. 

Here's after playing on it for about an hr.






I need to be able to run the power attenuator past 9oclock position I can tell there is great potential but tv watching was going on so I could not crank it. Got some good blues rock tone for a while, and briefly had a dead spot on Suffragette City sound goin that I really liked. 

I will play around with it more when they're not home.....

I love the AFD I have, love the extra gain, but it is a one trick pony. This I can work with to get a bunch of other tones. Gonna be fun...


----------



## db3266

Dudes, can we talk pedals again.
I'm lovin' the YJM, I really wanted it to be an amp that does not need pedals, it is to some degree, but having recently got a strat and starting to get more into Jimi / SRV, and I am hugely into Clapton and Green tones during their Mayall stints. I am also massively into Green during his Mac era (in my mind, PG was the best blues guitarist, second only to BB).

Anyways. I can get all the PG Mac era stuff I need with the YJM, I don't need pedals. My LP R7 has the Bare Knuckle PG Blues which are wired out of phase, so I am most of those tones covered. But when it gets to Clapton / Green Mayall era tones, then I think a Treble Booster is required. For the Strat, then I really do think a Fuzz and a Tone Bender are needed to get that Jimi tone.

Have any of you used any Fuzz / Tone Bender / Treble Boosters in front of the YJM and do they work well with the EPA?

I play only at home, obviously I can (and do) crank both the volumes, but I use the EPA (it's probably never above 10 o'clock). I know that for the pedals I have mentioned, they work best with allready cranked amps, I'm not sure how (if at all) the EPA will mess with the tone when using pedals.

I have some pedals in mind, Maybe a Jim Dunlop Fuzz and maybe a Throbak sTone Bender and sTrange Master.

So do you have experience with pedals and the YJM at home friendly volumes and what pedals would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Odin69

I use pedals on my YJM 100. I don't usually have my EPA past 10 or 11 o'clock. All of these pedals sound great on the YJM. Here's a list of the ones I use.

1. Dunlop - Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face. 
2. Fulltone - Ultimate Octave (fuzz & octave)
3. Fulltone - Full Drive 2
4. Electro Harmonix - Metal Muff Nano (for 80's to modern metal).
5. Xotic - EP Booster
6. DOD - YJM 308 OD. It's the same one built into the YJM 100 but, it has more treble and a little more raw sounding when plugged in front of the amp.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> Dudes, can we talk pedals again.
> I'm lovin' the YJM, I really wanted it to be an amp that does not need pedals, it is to some degree, but having recently got a strat and starting to get more into Jimi / SRV, and I am hugely into Clapton and Green tones during their Mayall stints. I am also massively into Green during his Mac era (in my mind, PG was the best blues guitarist, second only to BB).
> 
> Anyways. I can get all the PG Mac era stuff I need with the YJM, I don't need pedals. My LP R7 has the Bare Knuckle PG Blues which are wired out of phase, so I am most of those tones covered. But when it gets to Clapton / Green Mayall era tones, then I think a Treble Booster is required. For the Strat, then I really do think a Fuzz and a Tone Bender are needed to get that Jimi tone.
> 
> Have any of you used any Fuzz / Tone Bender / Treble Boosters in front of the YJM and do they work well with the EPA?
> 
> I play only at home, obviously I can (and do) crank both the volumes, but I use the EPA (it's probably never above 10 o'clock). I know that for the pedals I have mentioned, they work best with allready cranked amps, I'm not sure how (if at all) the EPA will mess with the tone when using pedals.
> 
> I have some pedals in mind, Maybe a Jim Dunlop Fuzz and maybe a Throbak sTone Bender and sTrange Master.
> 
> So do you have experience with pedals and the YJM at home friendly volumes and what pedals would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks



The Wampler Pinnacle is the most natural sounding pedal I've ever owned ... and while it does the VH thing great, it's much more versatile than just that ... Hendrix / Clapton / Gibbons / etc. in spades ... honestly, you could dial in just about any Marshall Super Lead tone you could ever possibly want w/the Pinnacle. Also, since it's designed to sound like a Super Lead, it's a natural fit w/the YJM ... honestly, I can't conceptualize a better dirt pedal ... it's absolutely perfect. They're a bit pricey, but it might very well be the last pedal you ever buy (i know it is for me) ... so a little more up front, but a huge savings in the long run (not to mention saving on the stress of finding the perfect pedal!).


----------



## duncan11

Only pedal I ran last nite was a Boss DD-7 in the loop. It sounded ok, something reminiscent of how it sounds when I run it with the JCM when going into fx return in (from low power output of JCM1). Without a way to set the loop level (like the AFD does) I can still kinda hear the dry guitar signal almost equal with the delay. Personally I don't think it needs a boost/distorition in the front. Sure it doesn't have as much gain as the AFD does but the on board boost is pretty decent if you ask me.


----------



## mr.brownstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> This thread has taken a hilarious turn! Yeah, don't take my advice from above ... I'm a horrible liar, and I have zero experience having to sneak a piece of gear past a significant other.



I don't care about that and I don't even lose my time trying to hide something from my wife. Ofcourse she gets a little mad when I spend a few hundred euros on something new but she'll have to live with that. For other side I don't waste my money on other things (smokes and shit) and I have a shitty car.

But I'll make a few efforts to have a small collection of top Marshalls.


----------



## arock

Hi all - first post here. My YJM100 is being delivered today, and I took the day off work to be home when it arrives. My wife is also home, so I told her that the delivery would be a very large heavy box in case she answered the door. Instead of asking "what did you order?", she just asked "should I put it someplace particular in the house?". Me - "No, dear, I'll take care of it."

Yes, I have the best wife ever. Now, get here FedEx guy!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

arock said:


> Hi all - first post here. My YJM100 is being delivered today, and I took the day off work to be home when it arrives. My wife is also home, so I told her that the delivery would be a very large heavy box in case she answered the door. Instead of asking "what did you order?", she just asked "should I put it someplace particular in the house?". Me - "No, dear, I'll take care of it."
> 
> Yes, I have the best wife ever. Now, get here FedEx guy!!!



Welcome to the forum, man!


----------



## Redstone

arock said:


> Hi all - first post here. My YJM100 is being delivered today, and I took the day off work to be home when it arrives. My wife is also home, so I told her that the delivery would be a very large heavy box in case she answered the door. Instead of asking "what did you order?", she just asked "should I put it someplace particular in the house?". Me - "No, dear, I'll take care of it."
> 
> Yes, I have the best wife ever. Now, get here FedEx guy!!!



 Welcome to the forums and congrats on buying a YJM 

Make sure you read the manual and set the EPA/power scaling on 0.1% before you Unleash the Fury. You don't want to release too much fury as you may also release your house from it's foundation 

Enjoy it and don't be afraid to ask us ANYTHING you want


----------



## arock

Thanks for the welcome. I have read the manual once already cover to cover, and believe me i will walk before i run.  The cab is a 1960AX MIE, about 10 years old so the greenies are broken in well.

Seems like folks here are divided on whether to run the autobias right away or not. I am leaning toward plugging in right away, see what it can do out of the box for a while, but probably will do a bias within the first month. Any thoughts on that plan?


----------



## John 14:6

arock said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I have read the manual once already cover to cover, and believe me i will walk before i run.  The cab is a 1960AX MIE, about 10 years old so the greenies are broken in well.
> 
> Seems like folks here are divided on whether to run the autobias right away or not. I am leaning toward plugging in right away, see what it can do out of the box for a while, but probably will do a bias within the first month. Any thoughts on that plan?


 Do the auto bias becuase you don't know where the bias is set at right now. The auto bias will show you if you have a bad tube or another problem. I highly doubt you will have a problem, but it is best to find out right away and get a replacement amp sent out to you. A month from now you will most likely be told to take it into the shop and use your warranty. First, set the white bias knob to the desired setting. I set mine at 38 ma for 120 volts. Then hold down the Half Power and FX Looop buttons while turning on the amp. The LEDs will light up on back and flash back and forth. They will then start blinking. You will be ready to fire up the amp once they stop blinking. The whole procedure will take only a couple of minutes.

EDIT:
The auto bias gets a bad rap and it is a GREAT feature and *not* some sort of "Self Destruct" button. There are a lot of bad or weak tubes out there these days and the auto bias and tube failure LED's will let you know if you have a tube issue. With other amps you could think your amp is running fine while the power tubes are actually putting out something like 40-0-80-40ma.


----------



## Redstone

arock said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I have read the manual once already cover to cover, and believe me i will walk before i run.  The cab is a 1960AX MIE, about 10 years old so the greenies are broken in well.
> 
> Seems like folks here are divided on whether to run the autobias right away or not. I am leaning toward plugging in right away, see what it can do out of the box for a while, but probably will do a bias within the first month. Any thoughts on that plan?



I don't think it really matters unless you have ordered one from the US to the UK for example. I plugged mine in and let it rip. I only biased it about 2 weeks ago after almost 3 months


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I agree w/John w/respect to the auto-biasing ... do it now. Not only do you want to make sure the amp is biased properly, you also want to make sure that the auto-biasing feature is working properly. Nearly every instance I've read where someone has encountered a problem, it's been w/the auto-biasing ... so yeah, make sure yours is working.

*edited for spelling mistake*


----------



## pleximaster

For you Holme!

plexi


----------



## Holme

pleximaster said:


> For you Holme!
> 
> plexi





I love it!


----------



## arock

The YJM100 has arrived!!! 

As I mentioned, I have a 1960AX cab. First guitar I plugged in is my Fender Strat Buddy Guy signature (circa 1999). This is not the polka dot model - rather a tobacco burst with Lace Sensors and a 25db mid gain boost. Think Clapton Strat but without the bridge blocked.

Turned on the amp and adjusting the initial settings while waiting for the tubes to warm up. Set it to 50W mode, 50% EPA, 5 on all tone knobs, Volume I at 7 and Volume II at 0 to start. No boost/gate/verb. Took it out of standby, set the guitar volume pot at 4 - wow, what a great clean tone! Hit an open D, opened up the guitar volume to 10, OH MY GOODNESS. That's the sound of rock and roll!  It was a bit on the trebly side so I brought Volume II up to about 7 also - UNBELIEVABLE!

Also played a bit through my son's PRS semi-hollow to check out the humbucker sound. Had to roll off Volume II a bit since that guitar has more natural low end, but man that sounded great too.

The boost adds a nice crunch/presence. I can see why some people say that you need to set the tone of the amp according to whether you are going to use the boost or not. Really does change the overall edge of the tone to engage the boost.

Guys, this is the first time in my life I've had the pleasure of standing in front of a real Marshall half-stack with a guitar in my hands. My only regret is not doing it sooner. But honestly, I'm a married man with two kids and a dog, so a full bore Plexi was never in the cards until now. With the EPA, I can get the tone without the teeth rattling. This is an incredible amp. I can't think of any negatives. Maybe the supplied speaker cable is a little cheap? That's really stretching for a negative! 

Also - thanks for the advice on the autobias. I have not done it yet, but I will sooner rather than later. My bias setting was left at 35mA from the factory - perhaps that's what it's set at now? Perhaps not, but I'll choose a reasonable value and go for it.


----------



## Los Angeles

Congrats! sounds awesome...now- dime the gain and boost, set the epa down and add a touch of the reverb and you're off to the races.


----------



## Holme

arock said:


> The YJM100 has arrived!!!
> 
> As I mentioned, I have a 1960AX cab. First guitar I plugged in is my Fender Strat Buddy Guy signature (circa 1999). This is not the polka dot model - rather a tobacco burst with Lace Sensors and a 25db mid gain boost. Think Clapton Strat but without the bridge blocked.
> 
> Turned on the amp and adjusting the initial settings while waiting for the tubes to warm up. Set it to 50W mode, 50% EPA, 5 on all tone knobs, Volume I at 7 and Volume II at 0 to start. No boost/gate/verb. Took it out of standby, set the guitar volume pot at 4 - wow, what a great clean tone! Hit an open D, opened up the guitar volume to 10, OH MY GOODNESS. That's the sound of rock and roll!  It was a bit on the trebly side so I brought Volume II up to about 7 also - UNBELIEVABLE!
> 
> Also played a bit through my son's PRS semi-hollow to check out the humbucker sound. Had to roll off Volume II a bit since that guitar has more natural low end, but man that sounded great too.
> 
> The boost adds a nice crunch/presence. I can see why some people say that you need to set the tone of the amp according to whether you are going to use the boost or not. Really does change the overall edge of the tone to engage the boost.
> 
> Guys, this is the first time in my life I've had the pleasure of standing in front of a real Marshall half-stack with a guitar in my hands. My only regret is not doing it sooner. But honestly, I'm a married man with two kids and a dog, so a full bore Plexi was never in the cards until now. With the EPA, I can get the tone without the teeth rattling. This is an incredible amp. I can't think of any negatives. Maybe the supplied speaker cable is a little cheap? That's really stretching for a negative!
> 
> Also - thanks for the advice on the autobias. I have not done it yet, but I will sooner rather than later. My bias setting was left at 35mA from the factory - perhaps that's what it's set at now? Perhaps not, but I'll choose a reasonable value and go for it.




That's it!!! I'm off to buy a ...... Oh wait I've got one!


----------



## arock

Los Angeles said:


> Congrats! sounds awesome...now- dime the gain and boost, set the epa down and add a touch of the reverb and you're off to the races.


 
Thanks. I did this too, just didn't want to get TOO long winded with that other post. My wife was down in the basement with me, and I warned her that I was going to crank it up. She just said "send the dog upstairs first". What a woman!


----------



## Username2

Well the YJM100 showed up yesterday. Brand new in an unopened box. As I pulled it out I had forgotten just how massive this head was, cool. UPS actually didn't bang this up at all shipping it to me.

Got it all hooked up and the first thing I wanted to do is just try the upper left input to see how much like a 1959 this is, that question was settled in short order.... 1959 all the way. 

Next was to go ahead and jumper the channels as I always have on these types of Marshall and BOOOM, killer tone. Much less bright as other 1959s I have owned, this is a good thing. Probably the biggest joy was the amount of gain you can get cranking this up and the thumping bass brough ton from Vol II, bad ass. 

Next thing was to play around with my cabinets to find the matching 4x12 to use with it. After about an hour I paired it with a 425A, it was the best of any of my cabs with this amp, honorable mention goes to the G12H-30s. The 425 remains thick and gave excellent overall tone. 

Next was to set the reverb up with the footswitch, Marshall gave this amp nice useable reverb. 35% was the sweet spot for me. 

Next to set up the booster and noise gate..... what the hell. I did not like the boost at all in this amp, the noise gate works great but sorry, the booster is not my cup of tea, won't be using that at all. Once the channels are jumpered this amp has more then enough gain for me and is absolutely perfect with both volumes on 7.5. Everything I could ask for was now on the guitars volume, the amp cleans up great with some head room to spare. 

Next was to try the EPA. 



> Disclaimer.... I hate any sort of attenuation.


Well I gave it a try and yes it does cut the volume down but like any attenuation the tone goes out the door. To get the most out of this amp you just have to have the balls to turn it up and that is how I will run it all the time with both volumes cranked. This type of Marshall just sounds to good to be attenuating it down... screw that.... plexi are meant to be cranked up. 

Next was to set up the loop with a delay. Found a great analog setting and the loop sounds fantastic. Set the loop volume at about 40%. 

The YJM100 is the best sounding single channel plexi I have heard yet, it is not ice picky and the bass and gain are outstanding. I can do without the booster and the EPA, I found my Toneboys TBOD-50 to be a much more transparent booster for this amp but I don't really need it. The gain the YJM puts out is all I could want from this amp. Have not tried the auto-bias feature yet, the stock tubes sound great but I thing I think I smell a JJ in there, I want to try this amp with KT66s later. 

For me the YJM is a very cool amp, of course I knew this from the time I first heard it live at NAMM 2011. It is going to get a lot of playing time. Of all my guitars I tried with it today, by far my favorite with this was my '52 Telecaster and my white Strat with Fat 50s... amazing! 


Paired the YJM up with few different amps today all crank up to illegal sound levels, it paired great with both the JCM1 slaved at 100 watts and the the 6100... huge sound


----------



## Holme

Nice one Nuke!

Got to ask,I'm pretty much a basic guitar into amp guy so don't know what all the shenanigans are in the first pic but-
Are those 2 red 125's decibel readings!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marival

Those Radial splitters are amazing.

Looks like a kickass setup!


----------



## Username2

Marival said:


> Those Radial splitters are amazing.
> 
> Looks like a kickass setup!



Yes they are an important part of any rig that is using multiple amps. Without them it is hard to address to ground loop, impedance, and phase issues. I got a chance to meet and talk with John Petrucci and he is the one who turned me on to this, it is also part of his rig. Steve Vai also uses one. 

http://www.radialeng.com/pdfs/smartsheet-jd7.pdf


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Excellent review, Nuke! 

Yeah, I think the boost is probably going to appeal mostly to those looking to get a 'Yngwie' tone out of the amp ... sort of that, it might not be everybody's cup of tea (i'd probably like it more if it had a tone control on it). Me personally, well, I'm kind of in your camp ... I don't use it. However, I like that it's on there because it's something I can always revisit down the line if my tastes change (not that i expect them to, but it's nice to have the option i suppose). 

As for the EPA, well, living in a condo, I love having it ... I ensures that I can use the amp 24/7/365 ... I agree that comparatively speaking it hinders the tone, but I still think it sounds better than any other option I've ever had at lower volume levels ... and if I toss a dirt pedal in front (like my wampler), I can have a hell of a lot of fun w/out waking up my neighbors.


----------



## Username2

crossroadsnyc said:


> Excellent review, Nuke!
> 
> Yeah, I think the boost is probably going to appeal mostly to those looking to get a 'Yngwie' tone out of the amp ... sort of that, it might not be everybody's cup of tea (i'd probably like it more if it had a tone control on it). Me personally, well, I'm kind of in your camp ... I don't use it. However, I like that it's on there because it's something I can always revisit down the line if my tastes change (not that i expect them to, but it's nice to have the option i suppose).
> 
> As for the EPA, well, living in a condo, I love having it ... I ensures that I can use the amp 24/7/365 ... I agree that comparatively speaking it hinders the tone, but I still think it sounds better than any other option I've ever had at lower volume levels ... and if I toss a dirt pedal in front (like my wampler), I can have a hell of a lot of fun w/out waking up my neighbors.



Yea I get it, not really a home amp but with the EPA it can work. I think the main thing YM was trying to do here by adding the reverb and EPA was to make the amp tunable for the venue size. Lets face it, most gigs are not happening in 60,000 seat arenas anymore. 

Where I live I have no neighbors really (see gps under Avatar) and the couple that are closest to me have never said anything. This is a good thing to never have to worry about cranking the amps.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

nuke said:


> Yea I get it, not really a home amp but with the EPA it can work. I think the main thing YM was trying to do here by adding the reverb and EPA was to make the amp tunable for the venue size. Lets face it, most gigs are not happening in 60,000 seat arenas anymore.
> 
> Where I live I have no neighbors really (see gps under Avatar) and the couple that are closest to me have never said anything. This is a good thing to never have to worry about cranking the amps.



I've heard your playing ... I don't think I'd complain either


----------



## indeedido

db3266 said:


> Dudes, can we talk pedals again.
> I'm lovin' the YJM, I really wanted it to be an amp that does not need pedals, it is to some degree, but having recently got a strat and starting to get more into Jimi / SRV, and I am hugely into Clapton and Green tones during their Mayall stints. I am also massively into Green during his Mac era (in my mind, PG was the best blues guitarist, second only to BB).
> 
> Anyways. I can get all the PG Mac era stuff I need with the YJM, I don't need pedals. My LP R7 has the Bare Knuckle PG Blues which are wired out of phase, so I am most of those tones covered. But when it gets to Clapton / Green Mayall era tones, then I think a Treble Booster is required. For the Strat, then I really do think a Fuzz and a Tone Bender are needed to get that Jimi tone.
> 
> Have any of you used any Fuzz / Tone Bender / Treble Boosters in front of the YJM and do they work well with the EPA?
> 
> I play only at home, obviously I can (and do) crank both the volumes, but I use the EPA (it's probably never above 10 o'clock). I know that for the pedals I have mentioned, they work best with allready cranked amps, I'm not sure how (if at all) the EPA will mess with the tone when using pedals.
> 
> I have some pedals in mind, Maybe a Jim Dunlop Fuzz and maybe a Throbak sTone Bender and sTrange Master.
> 
> So do you have experience with pedals and the YJM at home friendly volumes and what pedals would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks



If you're looking for Clapton Bluesbreaker tones, then the Analogman Beano Boost is what you're looking for. Legend has it he used a treble booster in front of his JTM. Either way, the Beano Boost was designed around this tone. I've got one, but I'm not chasing his tone. I just wanted to try the best treble booster for the classic rock tones. Seems everyone used them. You can read all about it at Analogman's site.


----------



## indeedido

And now for something completely different....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drP5f4nwdpI&feature=g-vrec[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

I spent most of my birthday today with my YJM and the rest with my family.


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> Nice one Nuke!
> 
> Got to ask,I'm pretty much a basic guitar into amp guy so don't know what all the shenanigans are in the first pic but-
> Are those 2 red 125's decibel readings!!!!!!!!


 
I believe those are Monster power conditioners? The reading is the voltage.


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> I believe those are Monster power conditioners? The reading is the voltage.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I spent most of my birthday today with my YJM and the rest with my family.



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## db3266

Would it be possible to make a foot switch for the YJM that only had one button that only controlled the Reverb?


----------



## Ealdst

Happy Birthday for yesterday Redstone! And congrats to all the people that have just got themselves a YJM .


----------



## Redstone

Just restrung my SG, plugged into my YJM and Played that funky music and it just blew my mind  It sounded like an old les paul goldtop with p90s.


----------



## duncan11

note to self....voicenotes recorder on blackberry.....sounds about AS GOOD as my panasonic tapedeck boombox I used in 1993 to record my band in the basement. I'd post them up but a) they sound like shit and b) I can't figure out a conversion for the strange file format...

I rearranged the room so that I could A/B both the YJM and AFD to compare side by side. For those who say the YJM doesn't have a lot of gain, not true imho. I can get some pretty high gain sounds out of it, nice crunch etc..granted the AFD has more and it sounds different, high gain but mellower, YJM, gainy but a bit more brash. But then again I was running a 2x12 with the YJM and a 4x12 with the AFD. I need to get anotehr 4x12 just for the YJM. You can easily use it for harder rock I like (not into the drop A tuning get as low as you can distortion). I love both, can see myself having to flip a coin on gig day to decide which one to take. They both work for me. Still like to refine some good zep/classic rock tone, but I think I'd need the 4x12 to get what I'm thinking of.


----------



## Redstone

I got this reply on youtube the other day when I stated on a video about malcolm youngs guitar and tone, that I was got a YJM. This was the reply I got

"dont get YJM , dont do it. socks ass! Get a real Marshall JTM45/100 handwired.Why not get the real deal exactly what malcolm uses?"

There are so many things wrong with this comment.

First off, the YJM doesn't "sock(suck) ass" it kicks the shit out of ass.

Secondly, the only non-real Marshall is the one without Marshall written on it...None of them.

Thirdly, Malcolm mainly used a SuperBass 1959. Some of his may have said JTM on them but they were still 1959 SBs.


Don't dis the YJM


----------



## Holme

When buying an amp such as a YJM you are always (& I mean ALWAYS) going to get the 'original is better' crowd.
It doesn't matter how much it sounds like it,how many more useful features its got (tell the twerp to stick 4 different valves in & bias it in under 3 minutes!) how much it looks like it,regardless of if they've played it,it's not original = crap!
Trust me when I first got mine I heard everything (on THIS forum!) from I was a spoiled rich kid to basically insinuating I can't play a guitar!!!
Amazing how the tables have turned in the space of a year.....now it's probably one of the most popular amps on here!
Swings & roundabouts Redstone,get yourself the best & some people just get green eyed & 

Remember owning great amps spreads great butthurt!!!
Best advice I can give you is slap their face in a doughnut!


----------



## indeedido

With great amps come great responsibility.


----------



## FennRx

if i could find an original "real" Marshall Plexi for $1700 or less I'd have bought it.


----------



## arock

FennRx said:


> if i could find an original "real" Marshall Plexi for $1700 or less I'd have bought it.


 Exactly. And then an attenuator. And a boost pedal. And a noise gate. And a reverb tank. And paid a tech to re-cap the Plexi circuit. And a new set of tubes. Now that $1700 Plexi is getting to be much closer to $3K.

Or you buy the YJM and call it a day.


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> Remember owning great amps spreads great butthurt!!!



sadly, there is a lot of truth in that comment


----------



## Redstone

I still think that Marshall have turned the YJM into a full production model and completely disregarded the 1700 limit I mean, they are still available new and a lot of people on the forum own one, not to mention that piles of people that aren't on the forum own one too. I think that Marshall are hiding some secrets about this 1700 amp limit, or maybe they just think it is 17,000


----------



## FennRx

i agree; they are definitely production


----------



## ^AXE^

FennRx said:


> i agree; they are definitely production


----------



## Username2

UPDATE

Well after a week of playing the hell out of the YJM I am getting some smoking tone wired up to a full stack of 425 cabinets, they match so well. Still not using the booster just have the channels jumped and cranked. PERFECT. 

The biggest thing is my wife has given it her seal of approval, this is a big fucking deal. I was playing Winds of Change and she said "damm, that is the best sounding amp I have heard" ... well I am not sure if its the "best" but we all know how good it is. The YJM sounds better then any Superlead I have owned. 

Since my wife controls purchases >2k with her seal of approval I could order a couple more. Although I would love to I am running out of room in the studio and saving the last stack spot for something special coming.


----------



## Keaulana

Is anyone here that has compare the YJM with a Plexi side by side?
Does it sound like a plexi? or it is an approximation?


----------



## FennRx

Keaulana said:


> Is anyone here that has compare the YJM with a Plexi side by side?
> Does it sound like a plexi? or it is an approximation?



pleximaster posted some clips of a YJM, a JMP1 and a real 50w Plexi. The YJM sounded pretty damn close.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Keaulana said:


> Is anyone here that has compare the YJM with a Plexi side by side?
> Does it sound like a plexi? or it is an approximation?



Read the post above yours ... here's the key quote to answer your question: 

"The YJM sounds better then any Superlead I have owned."

I agree, and I'm guessing most YJM owners feel the same way. It's not an approximation of anything ... it is a super lead ... just jazzed up.


----------



## Username2

The YJM has much more usable gain then older plexis. The biggest difference is they are not as bright. I have owned a real Superbass and honestly hated it. I have also owned a Metro 100 Superlead and the YJM is smoother and has better gain, mids and bass. No other 1959 can put out the gain the YJM can, this includes the 1959RR

I have played a lot of four hole Marshall's most of them that are pre PCB I really don't like. I know collectors are saying WTF, but those amps required balls out volume to get the best tones and then they squeal worse then screwing your girlfriend in the ass, not the case with the YJM.


----------



## Username2

I was thinking of a new Marshall that would really suit my playing using the YJM as a platform. 

I would delete the boost function but keep the gate and the reverb. I would also keep the autobias and delete the EPA. (stay with me)

I would install a four band parametric eq (low mids high mids). 

Then I would have a single input with the channels already jumpered then take Vol1 and Vol2 and run them as the Vintage Modern does as Body/Detail. 

I would also install two loops switchable and a lead boost which like the VM kicks in another 12AX7. The boosted channel would yeild the full 100 watts and 77 watts unboosted.

Now that would be badass, let me talk to a couple of the engineers.


----------



## Marival

nuke said:


> The YJM has much more usable gain then older plexis. The biggest difference is they are not as bright. I have owned a real Superbass and honestly hated it. I have also owned a Metro 100 Superlead and the YJM is smoother and has better gain, mids and bass. No other 1959 can put out the gain the YJM can, this includes the 1959RR
> 
> I have played a lot of four hole Marshall's most of them that are pre PCB I really don't like. I know collectors are saying WTF, but those amps required balls out volume to get the best tones and then they squeal worse then screwing your girlfriend in the ass, not the case with the YJM.



You do mean the 1959RR without playing through the cascade modded input, right?

I've never owned any plexi-style or non-master volume Marshalls before so I've never been able to compare. I was considering getting a 1959RR before I caught wind of the YJM. I'm glad that someone who's actually owned different ones is able to give some feedback on how the YJM compares.


----------



## Keaulana

ufguy73 said:


> predicting future appreciation/depreciation on anything seems like fools gold...ask me how well my 401k has done over the last several years.
> 
> i also dont equate any company's pricing policy to greed - simple exonomics and supply and demand. any for-profit company will charge as much as they can when they can...and im good with that because, just luke you said, you can refuse to buy it.
> 
> i will say though that $1650 seems a fairly small sum to pay to achieve tonal bliss that lasts years...thats what is priceless if you love music, right?



that first guy seems to be buying an amp for "the next owner"


----------



## Odin69

Redstone said:


> I still think that Marshall have turned the YJM into a full production model and completely disregarded the 1700 limit I mean, they are still available new and a lot of people on the forum own one, not to mention that piles of people that aren't on the forum own one too. I think that Marshall are hiding some secrets about this 1700 amp limit, or maybe they just think it is 17,000


 
1,700? 

When I bought mine they were advertised as only being 1,500 worldwide? 

They're still on e-bay priced from $1,700.00 to 2,500.00. I wonder if the cheaper ones are refurbished? If they're not refurbished I wonder how some stores can sell them that cheap and still make money? I know markup is one thing but, that's a big price difference ($800.00)?


----------



## ufguy73

how much you think the markup is? my guess is dealers that are selling them for 1600-1700 are still making something on them.

my #4 was shipped directly from the distribution center. that means either:

- not all of them have even made it to dealers yet

or

- they are still making them

i would be shocked if it is the latter - would amount to pure fraud and i dont think marshall would do that. much easier for them to just say 'its so popular, we are going to make more'...would still be bs for those that bought based on limited numbers (which i did not, so i dont care either way) buy would 'protect' marshall more, i would think.


----------



## Marival

I don't know about you guys but I would love for the YJM100 to be standard production. Sure, it'll take some of the magic of owning one away, but eh.. I'd rather be able to buy more.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

My guess is the chances the YJM100 is currently a 'production amp' (as in more than the 1,500) is about 0%. If they lied, they'd be in store for a lawsuit the likes of which would wipe out the entirety of profit (and then some) they'd have made on the amp to begin with. You can all but guarantee at least one or two people bought the amp thinking it's limited edition, and would rise in value (not saying that's smart, but it's an accurate reflection of some of the purchases) ... if those 'investor buyers' found out they had been hoodwinked, you can all but guarantee a lawsuit. Unless Marshall is being run by the liars, crooks, and cheats, I think we can all feel secure in that what they said is accurate w/regards to overall numbers.


----------



## Username2

There will be only 1500. As of my visit to the factory a couple months ago they were not done building them all. You can clearly see more YJM boxes here. 

Obviously YJM owners have united on forums so it may seem there are more. I know of about 50 members between this forum and the Roadhouse that have them.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Nuke, how's your new guitar through the new amp? Introduce them to each other yet?


----------



## Holme

You can still get brand new 1923 85th heads & combo's in the UK & they're supposed to be limited to only 500!
You can easily buy RR 1959 heads too!
I guess not as many people buy these amps as you think!


----------



## Username2

crossroadsnyc said:


> Nuke, how's your new guitar through the new amp? Introduce them to each other yet?



That new V doesn't show up until Dec 3rd, still being built. I get some serious Mojo with my '52 reissue Tele, that one is my favorite with this amp. The les Paul's are brutal but I really like the single coils with this.


----------



## Holme

I love this amp with the LP & SG standards,even the Ibanez sounds good!
However my Epiphone with EMG 81's & 85's I'm not keen on......the YJM seems to let everything 'shine through' & as much as I love how it reacts to a basic classic Wah,I'm not keen on actives with it so I'm considering trading/selling it for one of these!-






I know it's a MIM but that IS my ideal Fender!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I love this amp with the LP & SG standards,even the Ibanez sounds good!
> However my Epiphone with EMG 81's & 85's I'm not keen on......the YJM seems to let everything 'shine through' & as much as I love how it reacts to a basic classic Wah,I'm not keen on actives with it so I'm considering trading/selling it for one of these!-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a MIM but that IS my ideal Fender!



You have to get a Stratocaster ... I know you have a kid to provide for, but that just means you'll have to sell some stuff to get one (er, a guitar haha), or start living on peanut butter & jelly for a while ... either way, it's a must have w/the YJM!


----------



## JimiRules

Nothing wrong with a MIM Strat! I had a HH MIM Strat and it played really nice. I love my MIJ Strat as well...


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> You have to get a Stratocaster ... I know you have a kid to provide for, but that just means you'll have to sell some stuff to get one (er, a guitar haha), or start living on peanut butter & jelly for a while ... either way, it's a must have w/the YJM!



I could piss the price with the Jem or RG (but the Marie Barone is IMMACULATE & the RG 20th is like NOS) & the Gibsons are going nowhere (the LP is Doug Aldrich with boost & the SG AC/DC with out) but if ones got to go its the ZW Epi!
We'll see I need to try one!!!
EDIT:As in Strat,Ritchie & Hendrix can't be wrong!!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I could piss the price with the Jem or RG (but the Marie Barone is IMMACULATE & the RG 20th is like NOS) & the Gibsons are going nowhere (the LP is Doug Aldrich with boost & the SG AC/DC with out) but if ones got to go its the ZW Epi!
> We'll see I need to try one!!!



Please don't get rid of Marie


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Please don't get rid of Marie



No chance it's like new!!!
If ones going its the Epi,or I'm just getting the Strat outright,decision made!


----------



## Marival

As for strats: Getting great results with my MIM Blackmore sig. model.

The gradual scallop is pretty damn sexy. I kept it stock with SD quarter pounders after trying a bunch of different pickups. I always meant to keep it stock. I just wanted to see how the pickups in question performed. The stock Qpounders aren't without flaws, though. I just think the guitar is charming that way. a QP in the bridge is pretty solid. I like it but there's a lot of noise to it under higher-gain situations since it's a true single-coil and has incredibly high output for a single coil. The QP neck is too woofy and muddy. Ideally I'd have swapped it out for a lower output pickup. But I learned to be able to make it usable.

I plan on getting more strats in the future, but I'm seriously considering buying another Blackmore strat and routing it for a humbucker in the bridge.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> No chance it's like new!!!
> If ones going its the Epi,or I'm just getting the Strat outright,decision made!



Good, she's a special guitar! I've done that before ... where I'll sell something because I have GAS for something else ... but it's always a dicey move, because regret can set in pretty quick. More often than not I've made the right move, but there have been a couple that got away that I've always regretted.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Good, she's a special guitar! I've done that before ... where I'll sell something because I have GAS for something else ... but it's always a dicey move, because regret can set in pretty quick. More often than not I've made the right move, but there have been a couple that got away that I've always regretted.



Wise words!


----------



## mAx___

Marival said:


> As for strats: Getting great results with my MIM Blackmore sig. model.
> 
> The gradual scallop is pretty damn sexy. I kept it stock with SD quarter pounders after trying a bunch of different pickups. I always meant to keep it stock. I just wanted to see how the pickups in question performed. The stock Qpounders aren't without flaws, though. I just think the guitar is charming that way. a QP in the bridge is pretty solid. I like it but there's a lot of noise to it under higher-gain situations since it's a true single-coil and has incredibly high output for a single coil. The QP neck is too woofy and muddy. Ideally I'd have swapped it out for a lower output pickup. But I learned to be able to make it usable.
> 
> I plan on getting more strats in the future, but I'm seriously considering buying another Blackmore strat and routing it for a humbucker in the bridge.



The Blackmore Strat has the best neck I've ever played. In my case I returned it _because_ of the QPs though...


----------



## ufguy73

is the yngwie neck anything like the blackmore? im guessing the yngwie is more deeply scalloped and not graduated?


----------



## Odin69

I thought I read the newer YJM strats (with SD Furies) have a deeper scallop compared to the previous model with Dimarzio pickups? I'm not sure how it compares to the Blackmore strat? I've never played one.


----------



## mAx___

Correct, the YJM Strats have a deeper scallop and they are not graduated. On the Blackmore Strat you don't have to worry at all about chords going out of tune whereas on the Yngwie models you have to have a very light approach. Blackmore's been using the graduated fingerboard since as early as 1971, you can see it in the pictures of "Machine Head".


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> You can still get brand new 1923 85th heads & combo's in the UK & they're supposed to be limited to only 500!
> You can easily buy RR 1959 heads too!
> I guess not as many people buy these amps as you think!


I wouldn't mind having a 1959RR myself, and maybe an AFD and a JVM too 

I would still take my YJM over any of those amps 

If it wasn't for this forum, I would never have thought about a YJM


----------



## FennRx

nut to that. Release the fury with an R9


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> nut to that. Release the fury with an R9



Looks like the Ace F Les paul with a missing pickup. Looks pretty smokin'


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> Looks like the Ace F Les paul with a missing pickup. Looks pretty smokin'



those have since been replaced with some covered Throbaks; she's a modest girl. I also added Pat Pending USA Grovers- I don't know if they affect tone, but they look pretty sweet.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> those have since been replaced with some covered Throbaks; she's a modest girl. I also added Pat Pending USA Grovers- I don't know if they affect tone, but they look pretty sweet.



Here's a pic ob my two babies





1963 Gretsch 6131 Jet Firebird on the left

2006 Gibson SG Angus Young on the right

Both all original, except for the pickup ring on the SG and I changed the toggle switch ring to cream after i took this photo. I'm not 100% sure the whammy arm on the gretsch is original. I've seen a few with this one, but I've also seen a few with others


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ I bet that Gretsch sounds great through the YJM


----------



## FennRx

that is a friggin nice setup, Red! I dont know jack about Gretch, other than Malcolm uses one, but I wouldnt mind going a few rounds with that filly. 

I love the look of a Gibson SG in a cherry finish, but I never could get used to the scale- just a LP lovin', Jimmy Page fanboi I guess. I had a gorgeous SG Standard, but I sold it to appease the wife- she found out I bought an ACOG (very pricey rifle scope) so something had to go. lolz


----------



## Redstone

The gretsch sounds awesome through my YJM. It's a little low gain though. Normally those type of 60's filtertrons are pretty hot, but it definitely has some kind of unique magic sound to it. I have yet to hear anything like it.

I wouldn't mind being able to get a fraction more crunch or gain out of my YJM without using the boost. Can anyone recommend some pre-amp tubes for me to try when I get the money? I've just got the standard marshall 12ax7's in it and they are over a year old now, and were sitting for 8-9 months without getting turned on.


----------



## Marival

mAx___ said:


> Correct, the YJM Strats have a deeper scallop and they are not graduated. On the Blackmore Strat you don't have to worry at all about chords going out of tune whereas on the Yngwie models you have to have a very light approach. Blackmore's been using the graduated fingerboard since as early as 1971, you can see it in the pictures of "Machine Head".



Absolutely.

The Blackmore strat has the better scallop imo. It's scalloped the most where you actually need it - higher up the register. The Blackmore scallop is also more labour-intense than the Yngwie one because it's a very smooth transition from almost none to full-on. The Yngwie scallop is just a huge chunk out in between every fret.


----------



## Mat_P

Redstone said:


> Can anyone recommend some pre-amp tubes for me to try when I get the money? I've just got the standard marshall 12ax7's in it and they are over a year old now, and were sitting for 8-9 months without getting turned on.



A selected Tung Sol 12AX7 in V1 would give you a bit more gain.


----------



## ufguy73

Marival said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> The Blackmore strat has the better scallop imo. It's scalloped the most where you actually need it - higher up the register. The Blackmore scallop is also more labour-intense than the Yngwie one because it's a very smooth transition from almost none to full-on. The Yngwie scallop is just a huge chunk out in between every fret.



are there quality differences between the two guitars - one is MIM the other USA, right?

Not to suggest that MIM aren't good guitars - I had one for a long time that played great.


----------



## Marival

ufguy73 said:


> are there quality differences between the two guitars - one is MIM the other USA, right?
> 
> Not to suggest that MIM aren't good guitars - I had one for a long time that played great.



Well. I've never owned a YJM strat myself. The MIM Blackmore is superb the way I got it, though. Didn't run into any ugly things or problems. Like I said, I'd buy more of them just to have them with different pickup configurations.

EDIT: I would say the Blackmore's scallop is of higher quality than the Malmsteen's, just because of the type of scalloping style. Graduating it means it's much more labour intensive. The result is also more pleasurable. It's probably different for everyone, but I think scalloping adds tons of benefits to the instrument as a whole. The thing is, though. You don't -need- scalloping in the lower registers. Especially if you're playing thicker strings like 11's or higher. Where scalloping shines is high up the fretboard, where as Yngwie says it ''You can really grab the note by the balls.''.


----------



## ToneScythe

FennRx said:


> she found out I bought an ACOG (very pricey rifle scope) so something had to go. lolz


 That ACOG is x4 or x16? and what riffle do You have? auto, bolt action?


----------



## Holme

Very vintage looking set up you've got there Red!
I'm also a massive AC/DC fan so I'm loving that SG


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Looks like the Ace F Les paul with a missing pickup. Looks pretty smokin'



That's what I thought!
Nice one Fenn!


----------



## Odin69

ufguy73 said:


> are there quality differences between the two guitars - one is MIM the other USA, right?
> 
> Not to suggest that MIM aren't good guitars - I had one for a long time that played great.


 
I thought the Blackmore's were made in Japan?


----------



## Marival

Odin69 said:


> I thought the Blackmore's were made MIJ?



They were. But nowadays they're MIM.


----------



## FennRx

ToneScythe said:


> That ACOG is x4 or x16? and what riffle do You have? auto, bolt action?



without derailing this thread too much, I have a TA33-8 in a LaRue QD mount, which sits on my Colt LE6920. 

Much like the YJM, it unleashes the fury. 

PM me or we can start a thread in the backstage for followup.


----------



## FennRx

one of these:





plus one of these:






= True tone happiness


----------



## John 14:6

Marival said:


> Well. I've never owned a YJM strat myself. The MIM Blackmore is superb the way I got it, though. Didn't run into any ugly things or problems. Like I said, I'd buy more of them just to have them with different pickup configurations.
> 
> EDIT: I would say the Blackmore's scallop is of higher quality than the Malmsteen's, just because of the type of scalloping style. Graduating it means it's much more labour intensive. The result is also more pleasurable. It's probably different for everyone, but I think scalloping adds tons of benefits to the instrument as a whole. The thing is, though. You don't -need- scalloping in the lower registers. Especially if you're playing thicker strings like 11's or higher. Where scalloping shines is high up the fretboard, where as Yngwie says it ''You can really grab the note by the balls.''.


 I would have to disagree with you on your critique of the YJM Strat having less labor intensive scalloping work. I played a Blackmore Strat at the NAMM Show a few years ago when the MIM versions were first released. They were nice guitars, but I would pick the YJM Strat any day over it. The Blackmore Strat has scallops that start around the 5th or 7th frets and go from almost nothing and then "gradually" get deeper as they go up to the higher frets. The YJM Strats, especially ones made after 2007, have very deep scallops going all the way up the neck. Every guitar tech or builder who have seen my YJM Strats have all commented on the incredible and very labor intensive scalloping work. One guy who was going to scallop an old guitar neck I had said he would charge me $300 or more to do the kind of work Fender did on my YJM Strats. They are beautifully done, but not everyone is going to enjoy playing on them. I sure do.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = True tone happiness


 
So you're bang into super strats then Fenn!


----------



## FennRx

i have been GASing for a strat recently. I'm sorely tempted to order one of those Classic Vibe strats- they're cheap and get pretty good reviews.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> i have been GASing for a strat recently. I'm sorely tempted to order one of those Classic Vibe strats- they're cheap and get pretty good reviews.



Yeah I've rang PMT today (big guitar chain in UK not Lynne's hormones ) & they'll do a trade in for the ZW although they said I'd probably get more selling private.
To be honest at £540 I'm tempted to just keep the Epiphone & buy one outright after Christmas!


----------



## ufguy73

John 14:6 said:


> I would have to disagree with you on your critique of the YJM Strat having less labor intensive scalloping work. I played a Blackmore Strat at the NAMM Show a few years ago when the MIM versions were first released. They were nice guitars, but I would pick the YJM Strat any day over it. The Blackmore Strat has scallops that start around the 5th or 7th frets and go from almost nothing and then "gradually" get deeper as they go up to the higher frets. The YJM Strats, especially ones made after 2007, have very deep scallops going all the way up the neck. Every guitar tech or builder who have seen my YJM Strats have all commented on the incredible and very labor intensive scalloping work. One guy who was going to scallop an old guitar neck I had said he would charge me $300 or more to do the kind of work Fender did on my YJM Strats. They are beautifully done, but not everyone is going to enjoy playing on them. I sure do.



how are the stock YJM Fury pickups compared to, say, a traditional/vintage type set? I think i heard that they are not particularly hot or anything but dont know if they are considered true vintage style pickups either.

i am much more into blackmore-type tones but find the YJM spec a little more interesting, possibly.


----------



## Holme

ufguy73 said:


> how are the stock YJM Fury pickups compared to, say, a traditional/vintage type set? I think i heard that they are not particularly hot or anything but dont know if they are considered true vintage style pickups either.
> 
> i am much more into blackmore-type tones but find the YJM spec a little more interesting, possibly.



I've heard both the YJM & Blackmore pups are quite weak?
I know someone mentioned getting a Blackmore & swapping the pups for 1/4 pounders?!
I obviously have zero experience of either,I'm just going to go for that 70's re-issue MIM thing I think.
All my other guitars have blow your head off humbuckers so it'll be nice to try something different!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

My Strat has been the most used guitar through the YJM so far ...


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> My Strat has been the most used guitar through the YJM so far ...



That looks like a serious case Cross!
OPEN IT!!!



I wish to see!


----------



## 66 galaxie

FennRx said:


> i have been GASing for a strat recently. I'm sorely tempted to order one of those Classic Vibe strats- they're cheap and get pretty good reviews.



I have one. Great bang for the buck guitar. I would definately recomend one


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> That looks like a serious case Cross!
> OPEN IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to see!



Oh, I was just showing the rug ... got it at IKEA in Brooklyn ... only cost me $100, and it's made in the USA ... good deal, right?


----------



## Holme

My own threads giving me Strat envy!


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Oh, I was just showing the rug ... got it at IKEA in Brooklyn ... only cost me $100, and it's made in the USA ... good deal, right?



No fair!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> No fair!



lol ... yes, you have Strat envy ... that's why I showed you the closed case! 

So, you're saying we'll have a couple of months of teasing you like this?


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> lol ... yes, you have Strat envy ... that's why I showed you the closed case!
> 
> So, you're saying we'll have a couple of months of teasing you like this?



Please!


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## Holme

Cross!!!
It's like a guitar striptease!!!


----------



## John 14:6

ufguy73 said:


> how are the stock YJM Fury pickups compared to, say, a traditional/vintage type set? I think i heard that they are not particularly hot or anything but dont know if they are considered true vintage style pickups either.
> 
> i am much more into blackmore-type tones but find the YJM spec a little more interesting, possibly.


I have a 2004 and a 2005 YJM Strats and they both have the stock DiMarzio HS3' in the bridge and YJM/HS4's in the neck and middle positions. They are low output vintage single coil voiced humbuckers with a dummy stack to canel hum. Yngwie likes low output pickups because you can hear the sound of the guitar and wood through them and not just the sound of a super hot pickup coming through the amp. He always jacks up his weak Strat signal with an overdrive pedal like the DOD 250 or DOD YJM 308. The new Seymour Duncan Fury pickups are a little hotter than the DiMarzios, but not too much hotter.


----------



## db3266

Holme, trust me, you need a Strat, they sound SO AWESOME through the YJM.

another tease for you.......


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Cross!!!
> It's like a guitar striptease!!!



It's serious porn ... have to be careful about what I show 

Speaking of which, have you ever taken pictures of gear early on, only to look at the pictures later on down the road and think 'damn, remember when it looked so new!'? I was just going through some of the pictures of my Strat, and they were taken shortly after I got it (like w/in a couple days) ... but now, it already has some wear in it. The body isn't quite as 'new' looking, the fretboard has some wear, the color seems to have darkened a bit (strangely ... didn't expect that to happen so fast) ... anyway, it's just funny to look at before & after photos. Also, it's funny remembering how you baby a guitar right after you get it ... at that time, I was kind of handling it w/kid gloves thinking 'oh, i love this thing ... blah blah blah' ... now, it's out and about being used and I don't think twice about it.


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> Holme, trust me, you need a Strat, they sound SO AWESOME through the YJM.
> 
> another tease for you.......



I can tell by the wear its some awesome vintage/vintage looking thing!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> Holme, trust me, you need a Strat, they sound SO AWESOME through the YJM.
> 
> another tease for you.......



I love that color ....


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> It's serious porn ... have to be careful about what I show
> 
> Speaking of which, have you ever taken pictures of gear early on, only to look at the pictures later on down the road and think 'damn, remember when it looked so new!'? I was just going through some of the pictures of my Strat, and they were taken shortly after I got it (like w/in a couple days) ... but now, it already has some wear in it. The body isn't quite as 'new' looking, the fretboard has some wear, the color seems to have darkened a bit (strangely ... didn't expect that to happen so fast) ... anyway, it's just funny to look at before & after photos. Also, it's funny remembering how you baby a guitar right after you get it ... at that time, I was kind of handling it w/kid gloves thinking 'oh, i love this thing ... blah blah blah' ... now, it's out and about being used and I don't think twice about it.



Well this is what makes it cool in my opinion!
Having a guitar from new & having genuine 'player scars' tells a story & holds personal memories which is great!
Where as passing to a garage dude with £100 & saying 'age it' just sucks impo!
As it goes 'Marie' is knocking on for 15 years & doesn't have a blot!
Must take some new photo's,she's an over the top slag of a guitar!!!


----------



## Holme

Anyways back to gassing!
Strat pics,clips & reviews.....

PLEASE!!!


----------



## Holme

Bloody Hell!!!
Cross IS just leaving me with a picture of a headstock!
Well really!!!!



I feel robbed!

:Ohno:


----------



## db3266

I could do the slowest strip tease for you.......


----------



## Holme

Hey!
You guys are turning me into a Strat perv!!!


----------



## db3266

Everyone likes a good head.......


----------



## Holme

db's a Strat pimp!!!
Well it's decided our first child (a son) is due Feb 2013 sooo a Fender is to bought that year.....
This could turn MIA or even custom shop,we'll see.....
Jammy gits gonna get a Gibson LP,SG,Ibanez Floral,RG 550 Anniversary,ZW,YJM100,Omega PO,House & life savings!!!
I'm turning out to be a better Dad than I thought I'd be already lol!!!
Gonna be cool saying we got this Fender the year you were born for you though!
Just hope he's not a drummer!


----------



## Holme

Oh yeah & in 21 years I'll be back to square 1!
But my Dad & his Dad loved guitars so I imagine been passed a 21 year old top bollocks Fender on your 21st with a hand written note from 2013 must be pretty cool (in 2044! I'll be 57!!!)
Ideas what to write would be cool!
What a top idea!


----------



## db3266

Am I making you "horny" baby?


----------



## Holme




----------



## db3266

I've got three dirty knobs......


----------



## Holme

I feel dirty!


----------



## db3266

Here you go. Enough teasing.

You really do need a strat, they sing through tehr YJM.

It's a 60's heavy relic Custom Shop Bare Knuckle Strat. It has the Pat Pend Veneer Board pickups from Bare Knuckle, the CS did a limited run of 40 of these. I recently purchased this second hand from Guitar Guitar.


----------



## db3266

loads more pictures here

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

You can see I have been thinking about changing the plastics. The knobs and pickup covers I did change to Fatboy aged items, the green guard in the pictures is the Fatboy clasic guard, but I think I prefer the torty. Everything else is stock.


----------



## Holme

Nice!
I know it isn't much help but liked both scratch plates!


----------



## FennRx

took the donut box out last night for an informal jam session. I dont think i've ever sounded better in my entire life. My buddy on his Martin plugged into the PA and me with the YJM cranked sounded absolutely amazing. There is nothing like a Les Paul into a Marshall.

It's too bad my ears are still ringing.


----------



## Marival

John 14:6 said:


> I would have to disagree with you on your critique of the YJM Strat having less labor intensive scalloping work. I played a Blackmore Strat at the NAMM Show a few years ago when the MIM versions were first released. They were nice guitars, but I would pick the YJM Strat any day over it. The Blackmore Strat has scallops that start around the 5th or 7th frets and go from almost nothing and then "gradually" get deeper as they go up to the higher frets. The YJM Strats, especially ones made after 2007, have very deep scallops going all the way up the neck. Every guitar tech or builder who have seen my YJM Strats have all commented on the incredible and very labor intensive scalloping work. One guy who was going to scallop an old guitar neck I had said he would charge me $300 or more to do the kind of work Fender did on my YJM Strats. They are beautifully done, but not everyone is going to enjoy playing on them. I sure do.



I'm unsure as to which Blackmore strats you've been playing but the scallop on mine definitely doesn't start around the 5th or 7th frets. It's a full scallop in the sense that you can see it from the nut up until the last fret. It's just done very gradually and in ''cone'' shapes in the lower registers. Which means it's minimal/nonexistent for the thicker strings but apparent for the thinner ones. 

I'm just saying that it takes much more effort to do a smooth gradual scallop than just grinding down the wood equally in between every fret. Also I'll add that in most cases it doesn't really matter how _deep_ the scallop in question is unless you're stringing your guitars with dental floss or something. I string the Blackmore with a standard set of 10's and the only place where they touch wood is from fret 1 ~ 4 on the low E and perhaps on the first fret for the A string. I've got my guitars in drop-D normally so the E string has some slack to it, too. Since Yngwie plays with a custom set of strings that has especially very thin higher strings I can certainly see why he would prefer a full-on scallop. 

Both necks are great. I just think the Blackmore one is a bit more player-friendly below the fifth fret.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I feel dirty!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORD7KAgi8h0]80s Porn Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

Marival said:


> I'm unsure as to which Blackmore strats you've been playing but the scallop on mine definitely doesn't start around the 5th or 7th frets. It's a full scallop in the sense that you can see it from the nut up until the last fret. It's just done very gradually and in ''cone'' shapes in the lower registers. Which means it's minimal/nonexistent for the thicker strings but apparent for the thinner ones.
> 
> I'm just saying that it takes much more effort to do a smooth gradual scallop than just grinding down the wood equally in between every fret. Also I'll add that in most cases it doesn't really matter how _deep_ the scallop in question is unless you're stringing your guitars with dental floss or something. I string the Blackmore with a standard set of 10's and the only place where they touch wood is from fret 1 ~ 4 on the low E and perhaps on the first fret for the A string. I've got my guitars in drop-D normally so the E string has some slack to it, too. Since Yngwie plays with a custom set of strings that has especially very thin higher strings I can certainly see why he would prefer a full-on scallop.
> 
> Both necks are great. I just think the Blackmore one is a bit more player-friendly below the fifth fret.


 I guess we will just have to agree to disagree on this one then. Doing a neck on a YJM by hand and not butchering the neck in the process would be a much more labor intensive job in my opinion. I would love to have a Blackmore Strat in my collection also someday too. I played the Blackmore Strat Fender brought to the NAMM show iin 2009 or 2010. The lower portion of the neck did not feel scalloped at all . Blackmore prefers the neck to be like this for playing open chords lower on the neck. The scallops higher up are intended to benefit lead work and keeping your fingers from going over the top of the strings when doing a bend. I have never had trouble playing chords on my YJM's and deeper scallops do make a difference when bending because your fingers can still rub on wood with shallow scallops when bending. This lessens the benefit of scallops to some extent. I play with a hybrid 09/10 set of Fender Super Bullet strings. The wound strings are from a set of 10's and the unwound strings are from a set of 09's. I find them to be the perfect strings for the YJM Strats.


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> I've heard both the YJM & Blackmore pups are quite weak?
> I know someone mentioned getting a Blackmore & swapping the pups for 1/4 pounders?!
> I obviously have zero experience of either,I'm just going to go for that 70's re-issue MIM thing I think.
> All my other guitars have blow your head off humbuckers so it'll be nice to try something different!


 
The spec sheet for the RB strat says it has quarter pounders in it.

Fender Ritchie Blackmore Stratocaster | Musician's Friend

Just fueling the flames for you Holme's.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> 80s Porn Music - YouTube



Looking good!


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> The spec sheet for the RB strat says it has quarter pounders in it.
> 
> Fender Ritchie Blackmore Stratocaster | Musician's Friend
> 
> Just fueling the flames for you Holme's.



Yeah it'll probably be after Christmas I think & when the time comes I'll have a good natter with you guys about my options as I'm completely Strat clueless (as you've probably already guessed!)
All I know is ideally like a white one with a big (CBS ?) type headstock!


----------



## Marival

Holme said:


> Yeah it'll probably be after Christmas I think & when the time comes I'll have a good natter with you guys about my options as I'm completely Strat clueless (as you've probably already guessed!)
> All I know is ideally like a white one with a big (CBS ?) type headstock!



Great choice! Vintage white with a big 70's headstock is generally my preference too.


----------



## Redstone

All this talk of guitars is making me want a Strat, and I'm craving for a Les Paul goldtop with p90s as it is


----------



## Holme

Yeah those Gold Tops are smart!
I surprised myself by really liking this new 'Blue Mist' colour they've started!






It looks odd,but in a good way!


----------



## ufguy73

pelham blue is hot too


----------



## James Lugo

Man you guys got me all f'd up with this thread. I need another amp like a hole in the head but this amp sounds killer. I have a Ceriatone Plexi 100 that I love and swear I use somewhere on every record I make but CT doesn't sound like this amp does.


----------



## db3266

Pedals. 

I bought a treble booster recently and today I got the chance to try it out. My initial verdict is that it is not doing anything that the amp can't do on its own (other than add a little more sustain).

The pedal is a Throbak sTrange Master.

What I have ended up doing it setting up the boost channel as shown in the pictures.

If you look carefully you can see that the EPA is just past 9 o'clock. This is just past a noticeable step on the EPA where there is a jump in volume (it's very noticeable if you strum a chord and adjust the dial). I find that with the EPA set where it is, I get a great cleanish tone when the boost is not engaged and I can work the controls on the LP.

You will also see that I have the gain maxed on the boost channel with the volume quite low. This results in there being less volume with the boost engaged than without.

If I engage the Treble Booster without the boost engaged, it gets very loud. If I just use the boost, the tone is very similar to having the treble booster engaged.

If I engage the treble booster and the boost, the tone gets even more overdriven and I get more sustain, but it's not a Beano tone by any means.

I'm guessing that a lot of this is due to the volume level I an trying to maintain.

I guess I'm concluding that the inbuilt boost if close to a treble booster.

I'm also now wondering if I would have similar volume level issues with a Fuzz (which I was thinking of getting to use with the Strat)

These are my settings. I was trying to get the Steppin' Out tone. It was close, but was lacking some clarity in the tone.











What settings do you use when using pedals at low volumes?


----------



## Marival

I personally really like this LP. Very unusual.


----------



## ufguy73

problem with beano tones is that a jtm45 circuit - the yjm can do pretty close tones to that but it is just inherently different, even if you stick a rangemaster in front of it.

youd get closer using the treble booster in front of a VM or even a Bassman...or, obviously, a jtm45


----------



## Holme

Marival said:


> I personally really like this LP. Very unusual.



Ah that's one of those 'wrap over' all in one bridges isn't it?!


----------



## Holme

James Lugo said:


> Man you guys got me all f'd up with this thread. I need another amp like a hole in the head but this amp sounds killer. I have a Ceriatone Plexi 100 that I love and swear I use somewhere on every record I make but CT doesn't sound like this amp does.



If you get the chance to give one a try I'm sure you'd love it!


----------



## db3266

ufguy73 said:


> problem with beano tones is that a jtm45 circuit - the yjm can do pretty close tones to that but it is just inherently different, even if you stick a rangemaster in front of it.
> 
> youd get closer using the treble booster in front of a VM or even a Bassman...or, obviously, a jtm45



Yeah, I get that. I was really hoping Marshall would bring out a JTM45 with EPA, but they didn't hence I got the YJM, the EPA is very important for my situation.

Maybe my money is better spent on tubes rather than pedals and/or a very transparent boost to push the amp into a slightly less edgy OD than the inbuilt boost?


----------



## Marival

db3266 said:


> Yeah, I get that. I was really hoping Marshall would bring out a JTM45 with EPA, but they didn't hence I got the YJM, the EPA is very important for my situation.
> 
> Maybe my money is better spent on tubes rather than pedals and/or a very transparent boost to push the amp into a slightly less edgy OD than the inbuilt boost?



Changing the tubes to KT66' will get you about as close as possible to a JTM sound as you can get with the YJM. Bar external pedals, of course.


----------



## Marival

Holme said:


> Ah that's one of those 'wrap over' all in one bridges isn't it?!



No clue actually. I never really got into the whole over/under debate for LP's because I've never owned an LP in the first place. 

I just really like the grimey look of the guitar. The bridge looks like it was screwed on randomly. And the oxblood colour is pretty neat, too.


----------



## James Lugo

Holme said:


> If you get the chance to give one a try I'm sure you'd love it!



Yeah I'm gonna see if GC has one in stock here.


----------



## rmlevasseur

Marival said:


> I personally really like this LP. Very unusual.



Exactly what model is this? Luv it.


----------



## Holme

It's a 1954 Jeff Beck oxblood!

Gibson.com: Gibson Custom Jeff Beck 1954 Les Paul Oxblood


----------



## Marival

Holme said:


> It's a 1954 Jeff Beck oxblood!
> 
> Gibson.com: Gibson Custom Jeff Beck 1954 Les Paul Oxblood



Yep. Limited run of 50 and a price-tag to match. I saw one on Ebay for nearly 20k USD the other day. Sigh..


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Was standing a foot from a Jeff Beck LP this morning. Very cool looking. They were asking $14k (and maybe change .. just remember the 14). It's been there for a long time (sam ash), so I'm guessing they'd be willing to work a bit of a deal on it.


----------



## Marival

crossroadsnyc said:


> Was standing a foot from a Jeff Beck LP this morning. Very cool looking. They were asking $14k (and maybe change .. just remember the 14). It's been there for a long time (sam ash), so I'm guessing they'd be willing to work a bit of a deal on it.



Still though. Guitars like these are for collector's hands only. I'm a working musician if anything at all. My guitars are tools, not museum pieces. Sure I have emotional attachments to my guitars but there's also a certain value-for-money aspect. I'm willing to pay a bit more for aesthetic perks or extras if I really like them but eh.. There's just a point where I gotta draw the line. 

I don't even feel comfortable playing a 3-4k USD guitar, let alone a 14 or 20k USD one. My most expensive guitars have always been in the 1~2k region and usually below 1500. I think that is acceptable.


----------



## John 14:6

Marival said:


> I personally really like this LP. Very unusual.


 I got to play one of the Jeff Beck Les Pauls and the Yngwie Tribute Stratocaster at the Guitar Center in Fountain Valley California. My two favorite players and biggest influences are Jeff Beck and Yngwie. The store manager let me play both of them and my wife looked worried. I think she was pulling the credit cards out of my wallet while I was playing those guitars. The Gary Moore Les Paul is another one I would love to have. I am a Strat guy, but it would be nice to have a Les Paul around too.


----------



## ufguy73

how was that Play Loud tribute compared to a 'normal' YJM signature?


----------



## John 14:6

ufguy73 said:


> how was that Play Loud tribute compared to a 'normal' YJM signature?


 The scallops were not really deep and the scallop work was not that great because the work was originally done by Yngwie. I read an article on the guitar a few years ago with Yngwie and I think John Cruz from Fender. Cruz(?) politely said Yngwie's wood working skills were not all that great. I preferred my YJM Strats and the way they are set up to the "Play Loud" Tribute Stratocaster. The scallop work on mine is better. My 2004 (rosewood) has deeper scallops than my 2005 (maple) does. Don't get me wrong, I would LOVE to have a Tribute Strat and the thing darn near made me drool. I just can't justify spending $12,500 on a guitar. The thing was SOOOOOOOOOO cool just to look at and it was a blast to play. All the work Fender did to pull that off is just mind boggling. I could sponsor 10 kids or so from Compassion International for a year for what that guitar costs. I think those kids would be more impressed with food, clothes and place to live than they would be with my Tribute Strat. I could justify buying it if I hit the lottery or something. There is one available on Musician's Friend's website still and I get the "wants" every time I look at it. Maybe someday, but I seriously doubt it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHFdGxnxPv0]New Fender ''Play Loud'' Custom Shop Strat - YouTube[/ame]

Sponsor a Child - Compassion International


----------



## Marival

John 14:6 said:


> The scallops were not really deep and the scallop work was not that great because the work was originally done by Yngwie. I read an article on the guitar a few years ago with Yngwie and I think John Cruz from Fender. Cruz(?) politely said Yngwie's wood working skills were not all that great. I preferred my YJM Strats and the way they are set up to the "Play Loud" Tribute Stratocaster. The scallop work on mine is better. My 2004 (rosewood) has deeper scallops than my 2005 (maple) does. Don't get me wrong, I would LOVE to have a Tribute Strat and the thing darn near made me drool. I just can't justify spending $12,500 on a guitar. The thing was SOOOOOOOOOO cool just to look at and it was a blast to play. All the work Fender did to pull that off is just mind boggling. I could sponsor 10 kids or so from Compassion International for a year for what that guitar costs. I think those kids would be more impressed with food, clothes and place to live than they would be with my Tribute Strat. I could justify buying it if I hit the lottery or something. There is one available on Musician's Friend's website still and I get the "wants" every time I look at it. Maybe someday, but I seriously doubt it.
> 
> New Fender ''Play Loud'' Custom Shop Strat - YouTube
> 
> Sponsor a Child - Compassion International



I know how you feel man. I've never played that guitar in question, but I've drooled over it often enough. It would be seriously bad ass to have one, but for 12500...

EDIT: Another Yngwie guitar I'd really want is the nylon string strat. I'm not sure if they were ever standard production, but I think a few were made by Fender Japan.


----------



## ufguy73

thanks for sharing the experience - its cool to know the YJM seems to hold its own, though.

I am not even a big fan of Yngwie but that Duck looks pretty damn cool - i think it may be because my first strat in the 80's was a very yellowish looking color, like that - they called it Vintage White but it was really yellow-looking back then.

I dont know if it is because i have been listening to early Blackmore a lot lately but i feel this uncontrollable need for a big headstock, scalloped configuration!


----------



## indeedido

"Scars of fury." lol


----------



## Marival

ufguy73 said:


> thanks for sharing the experience - its cool to know the YJM seems to hold its own, though.
> 
> I am not even a big fan of Yngwie but that Duck looks pretty damn cool - i think it may be because my first strat in the 80's was a very yellowish looking color, like that - they called it Vintage White but it was really yellow-looking back then.
> 
> I dont know if it is because i have been listening to early Blackmore a lot lately but i feel this uncontrollable need for a big headstock, scalloped configuration!



Courtesy +1

To me, strats just don't look right without that big headstock. And let's not forget the qualities of a bigger headstock. The headstock is the loudest part of a guitar.


----------



## Odin69

db3266 said:


> What settings do you use when using pedals at low volumes?


 
It depends on what guitar and pedal I'm using? Some are darker and some are brighter. I might turn the bass and mids down and turn the presence and treble up for darker pedals/guitars. Vice-versa for brighter pedals/guitar. I have about 5 pedals (I use sometimes) and 8 guitars so, I'm always tweaking the controls.


----------



## db3266

I think I fall sqaurely in the trap of 'a pedal can give me all the tone'. Everytime I use a pedal (other than a clean boost type OD pedal), my tone turns to shit because I spend more time twiddling knobs than actually playing.

I have spent all day reading archives from TGP and from people who were around at the time and have very reliable sources, it seems EC never used a Range Master and his tone was all about the engineers, the recording deck, the room they used to record the album, the micing technique of a cranked amp, the speakers, the LP and of course his playing.

I need to forget about pedals (apart from my tuner) and remind myself that the YJM has delivered the best tone I have ever had, and on it's own, it can get me to where I need to be tone wise.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> I think I fall sqaurely in the trap of 'a pedal can give me all the tone'. Everytime I use a pedal (other than a clean boost type OD pedal), my tone turns to shit because I spend more time twiddling knobs than actually playing.
> 
> I have spent all day reading archives from TGP and from sources who were around at the time and have very reliable sources, it seems EC never used a Range Master and his tone was all about the engineers, the recording deck, the room they used to record the album, the micing technique of a cranked amp, the speakers, the LP and of course his playing.
> 
> I need to forget about pedals (apart from my tuner) and remind myself that the YJM has delivered the best tone I have ever had, and on it's own, it can get me to where I need to be tone wise.



I remember reading a response from Steve Dawson (marshall engineer) on this subject a few years ago over at the vintage modern forum (now the roadhouse), and he suggested that it was in fact used ... just tucked away out of sight (perhaps inside the back of the cabinet ... which actually makes sense to me given that EC was most likely trying to keep things a bit of a secret, as a lot of artists w/a signature sound will do). One things for sure, it'll always remain a mystery!


----------



## db3266

I don't want to derail this thread, but these posts are good reading. You will see where I got the above info from.

Did Eric Clapton ACTUALLY use pedals with John Mayall and Cream? [Archive] - The Gear Page

Clapton Rangemaster myth [Archive] - The Gear Page


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> I don't want to derail this thread, but these posts are good reading. You will see where I got the above info from.
> 
> Did Eric Clapton ACTUALLY use pedals with John Mayall and Cream? [Archive] - The Gear Page
> 
> Clapton Rangemaster myth [Archive] - The Gear Page



Keep in mind that a treble booster is really just a bass reducer, rather than a treble boost (they don't really boost treble, so much as filter out the bass, and highlight the treble) ... and if, as he said, he had the bass / mids / treble on 10, then it stands to reason that a treble booster would be needed to reduce the amount of bass from the JTM45 combo ... those are VERY bass heavy amps, and will sound very flubby when turned up like that (which are characteristics i do not hear on the beano album ... meaning, if he did dime everything, it seems as if there is definitely some bass missing from the sound). It's kind of the same principle when using something like an SD-1 (which people use for the same reasons) ... helps to not only kick everything in the pants for more overdrive (if wanted), but also helps to reduce some of the bass and tighten up the sound a bit. Put another way, I'd venture to say that the answer is one of two things ... either EC was not being candid about the amp settings (meaning, he didn't just turn everything to 10), or EC is not being candid about a treble booster of some sort).


----------



## db3266

Those that make and sell treble boosters all quote "as used on the Beano album".
Those that were around and the time and even the album producer say there was no pedals used. Interpretation of what EC might have actually meant in his comments about his settings can be read in the threads I posted. Like I say, I don't want to derail the thread so I will leave it there.

I think my point is that for me, pedals detract from the tone and playing experience and the YJM can get you in the ball park.

Given the convenient features of the YJM, I am going to install some KT66's and see how that changes the tone.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> Those that make and sell treble boosters all quote "as used on the Beano album".
> Those that were around and the time and even the album producer say there was no pedals used. Interpretation of what EC actually meant in his comments about his settings can be read in the threads I posted. Like I say, I don't want to derail the thread so I will leave it there.



With respect to the producer, well, it could be a matter of trade secrets, and that he's contractually obligated to keep his mouth shut ... if I were EC, and I was doing something brand new (as he was at the time), I'd likely have it in the recording contract that trade secrets can not, under any circumstance, be shared w/the public. As for someone who claims to have been around at the time ... well, unless he was in the recording studio, and actually looked inside EC's amp cabinet (where it's been suggested the booster was placed), I'd say it's unreliable information. Bottom line is that we'll never know unless EC says something definitively ... until then, it's all rumor ... though, admittedly a fun rumor to discuss 

(btw., i'm not saying you're wrong or that i'm right ... i'm just having some fun playing the other side of the coin haha ... like everyone else, i have no idea!).

Oh, also, I don't think this is off topic ... I mean, getting EC's tone is something that's important to you, so I think that it's absolutely appropriate to discuss. We're all here for each other to help get to where we want to be tone wise.


----------



## db3266

I'm learning Steppin' Out at the minute. I've lost count of the number of times I have played it over the weekend. Still not got it totally down, but 90% there. When I am confident I can play it correctly (especailly with the 'record' button pressed!), I'll record some sound clips and we can all make suggestions as to how to get there, or close, with the YJM


----------



## ufguy73

i love eric - but his memory is not reliable.

whats more important to me is that you CAN nail beano tones by using a treble boost, a lot easier.

whether eric really used one or not to me doesnt really matter - i dont have his guitar, amp, room, mixing board, mics, etc....so copying only one potential element of his setup doesnt really mean im going to get anywhere close to his results anyway.

just trust our ears...of course, it IS an interesting historical debate that im sure will go on forever...that entire album is just subject to so much lore, what with the guitar gone missing, debate about setup, it being such a groundbreaking tone....

one thing we know for sure, an LP/marshall combo sure can kick some serious ass


----------



## Devilinside

Ok guys, I know everyone is sick of this question and it has prob been asked in this thread but it has got so large I may have overlooked it. Just got my YJM last week and this is my first plexi style amp, as I have had tons of high end amps. I just kept hearing all of the boosted plexi tones and decided to go for it. 

Ok, I'm loving the amp and the thick woody tone and I'm using the included DOD for now and I'm boosting that with the suhr koko boost which I have loved!! I guess I'm running my plexi gain heavy, channels jumped as I play hard rock/metal but more in the vein of say mastodon type tones so nothing modern, or scooped. I am pretty accustomed to using boosts because I love the tightness and articulation they lend but I'm wondering what pedal (OD) would be better than the included one but I could still use my koko with. I have read great things about the cheap boss SD1 but most I think are using that as the boost, so no gain from pedal. Everything I read suggests these gained out plexi pedals, but I have the real deal so I'm not into setting amp clean and getting tone from a pedal. I would really love for my tone rolling back volume to be as clean as possible though I'm not expecting fender clean running my amp gain up so high. 
Anyway guys please bare with me and help me out anyway you can as I had no idea so many OD pedals were a a available, as I have always used amp gain only with a boost.


----------



## FennRx

Holme, I want you to know that I am GASing hard for a Strat. This is the first time in about 3 years I've had GAS for a guitar. I don't know what I want, other than I don't want to spend a lot.

I think a CV Strat might be in my future- they seem to get a lot of great reviews on forums and youtube. I wonder what I can do on my YJM?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Devilinside said:


> Ok guys, I know everyone is sick of this question and it has prob been asked in this thread but it has got so large I may have overlooked it. Just got my YJM last week and this is my first plexi style amp, as I have had tons of high end amps. I just kept hearing all of the boosted plexi tones and decided to go for it.
> 
> Ok, I'm loving the amp and the thick woody tone and I'm using the included DOD for now and I'm boosting that with the suhr koko boost which I have loved!! I guess I'm running my plexi gain heavy, channels jumped as I play hard rock/metal but more in the vein of say mastodon type tones so nothing modern, or scooped. I am pretty accustomed to using boosts because I love the tightness and articulation they lend but I'm wondering what pedal (OD) would be better than the included one but I could still use my koko with. I have read great things about the cheap boss SD1 but most I think are using that as the boost, so no gain from pedal. Everything I read suggests these gained out plexi pedals, but I have the real deal so I'm not into setting amp clean and getting tone from a pedal. I would really love for my tone rolling back volume to be as clean as possible though I'm not expecting fender clean running my amp gain up so high.
> Anyway guys please bare with me and help me out anyway you can as I had no idea so many OD pedals were a a available, as I have always used amp gain only with a boost.



The Boss SD-1 is cheap and sounds great with a Marshall. Give it a shot


----------



## crossroadsnyc

66 galaxie said:


> The Boss SD-1 is cheap and sounds great with a Marshall. Give it a shot



Totally agree ... that's one I'll never part with.


----------



## db3266

I have been guilty in the past of looking for uber boutique OD pedals, yet here we are, the humble Boss pedal gets recomended over countless others.

Before I had the YJM, I needed a reverb pedal, I tried quite a few Boutique range pedals, non were as good as the Boss FRV-1 pedal


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> Holme, I want you to know that I am GASing hard for a Strat. This is the first time in about 3 years I've had GAS for a guitar. I don't know what I want, other than I don't want to spend a lot.
> 
> I think a CV Strat might be in my future- they seem to get a lot of great reviews on forums and youtube. I wonder what I can do on my YJM?



Yeah I'm exactly the same as you Fenn!
2 Gibsons,1 Epi ZW,Jem Floral & RG 550 anniversary-ALL are humbuckers!
That 70's MIM one seemed to be (looks wise at least) exactly what I was after & at £540 is very reasonable!
Think it'll be after Christmas for me though-I've just spent more than that on a pram & other baby bits!


----------



## Devilinside

66 galaxie said:


> The Boss SD-1 is cheap and sounds great with a Marshall. Give it a shot


So run the SD1 as one would run the included boost instead? Could I also run a boost(suhr koko) in addition to, or would noise be un-gate able?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Devilinside said:


> So run the SD1 as one would run the included boost instead? Could I also run a boost(suhr koko) in addition to, or would noise be un-gate able?



I like to run the pedal in front of the amp. I haven't used my noise gate, so I cant say for sure on that...


----------



## blue

i've run a treble booster and a TS type overdrive into the amp along with the built in boost. not all at once! either the trebleboost or the overdrive, along with the built in boost. sounded great, and the noise gate coped perfectly. the gate in this amp really is very good


----------



## Marival

Devilinside said:


> So run the SD1 as one would run the included boost instead? Could I also run a boost(suhr koko) in addition to, or would noise be un-gate able?



The noise won't be ''un-gate-able'' but it will certainly be unstable if you run booster on booster. You'll have to decide which one you'd want to run full-tilt and which one you'll run with the gain turned way down. Running both on full-tilt seems rather unnecessary


----------



## blue

that's a good point. i run the internal boost with the volume up but the gain low, then use another boost or overdrive to juice it for leads


----------



## Devilinside

Marival said:


> The noise won't be ''un-gate-able'' but it will certainly be unstable if you run booster on booster. You'll have to decide which one you'd want to run full-tilt and which one you'll run with the gain turned way down. Running both on full-tilt seems rather unnecessary


Oh yeah, I had no intentions of running any two full on as I know that would be quite messy. I'm just want to use a good bit of gain from amp then just a touch from OD for hair more, then maybe boost to tighten unless I'm getting enough boost from the OD.


----------



## Marival

Devilinside said:


> Oh yeah, I had no intentions of running any two full on as I know that would be quite messy. I'm just want to use a good bit of gain from amp then just a touch from OD for hair more, then maybe boost to tighten unless I'm getting enough boost from the OD.



Well, the built-in boost has all the gain you could ask for so I honestly doubt that you're going to need something external for even more of that. For more modern metal-ish tone you might prefer something external with a ''tighter'' gain structure, though.

Other than that, the whole amp as a package should provide you with all the gain one would need. If you need a nice solo boost I really recommend running any kind of treble-booster through the FX loop. Of all things I've found that to work best time and again. Simply because it ''lifts'' you out of your present tonal spectrum instead of just being a little louder or even compressed.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Marival said:


> Well, the built-in boost has all the gain you could ask for so I honestly doubt that you're going to need something external for even more of that. For more modern metal-ish tone you might prefer something external with a ''tighter'' gain structure, though.
> 
> Other than that, the whole amp as a package should provide you with all the gain one would need. If you need a nice solo boost I really recommend running any kind of treble-booster through the FX loop. Of all things I've found that to work best time and again. Simply because it ''lifts'' you out of your present tonal spectrum instead of just being a little louder or even compressed.



+1

As Santiago just explained in that other thread, the YJM100 has more gain than any Marshall ever produced ... even more than the JVM / AFD / 2203KK / etc. The amp is an absolute f'ing beast.


----------



## Los Angeles

crossroadsnyc said:


> +1
> 
> As Santiago just explained in that other thread, the YJM100 has more gain than any Marshall ever produced ... even more than the JVM / AFD / 2203KK / etc. The amp is an absolute f'ing beast.


agreed A nice boost in the fx loop works for a lead bump but the gain on this amp is so freakin' sweet that I hate to sully it with pedals, even for leads.


----------



## Devilinside

Perhaps it's more about voicing and less about gain. Using high gain heads I tend to back off the gain anyway. I just really like an amp that can track fast and is very responsive and immediate. Don't get me wrong I love what I'm getting but I'm anal like that I guess.


----------



## FennRx

hey guys, do you think this would sound ok with my YJM?


----------



## Marival

Devilinside said:


> Perhaps it's more about voicing and less about gain. Using high gain heads I tend to back off the gain anyway. I just really like an amp that can track fast and is very responsive and immediate. Don't get me wrong I love what I'm getting but I'm anal like that I guess.



In my opinion the Marshall with the fastest ''response time'' would be the 2203. That said, I've been able to get some nice tight metal tones out of my YJM. My favourite would still be the 2203 for that kind of thing but for everything else the YJM remains top notch.


----------



## db3266

FennRx said:


> hey guys, do you think this would sound ok with my YJM?



Looks like you are eying up a second hand purchase?
Is it an American Standard?


----------



## FennRx

db3266 said:


> Looks like you are eying up a second hand purchase?
> Is it an American Standard?



it is. i did more than eye it. and it isn't used.


----------



## db3266

Are you in the UK?


----------



## FennRx

midwest US.


----------



## db3266

ah. OK.

I've just read your post on MLP. The only thing I would say, having been there many times, the Custom Shop guitars are better than the USA Standards. Maybe you should save and keep looking for a CS strat on eBay, CL or whatever. They are better guitars.

My experience has been to buy what I think was OK, only to be dissapointed in the long run, but, I do have a character flaw where 'only the best will do'.

What LP do you have? RI?


----------



## Mat_P

Marival said:


> In my opinion the Marshall with the fastest ''response time'' would be the 2203.



In direct comparision of my YJM with the two JMP2203 in the rehearsal room I'd say no, the YJM is faster.


----------



## FennRx

db3266 said:


> ah. OK.
> 
> I've just read your post on MLP. The only thing I would say, having been there many times, the Custom Shop guitars are better than the USA Standards. Maybe you should save and keep looking for a CS strat on eBay, CL or whatever. They are better guitars.
> 
> My experience has been to buy what I think was OK, only to be dissapointed in the long run, but, I do have a character flaw where 'only the best will do'.
> 
> What LP do you have? RI?



When it comes to Les Pauls, yes I am that way. But with Strats, not so much. I really liked my old HW1 Strat. A Custom Shop Fender isn't in the cards, especially since i bought a YJM this year. And a Class 5. 

The only reason I bought this one is because I offset the cost from the sale of something else.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> hey guys, do you think this would sound ok with my YJM?



I've got no idea but it looks good!
What kind is it & does it have a big headstock?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> ah. OK.
> 
> I've just read your post on MLP. The only thing I would say, having been there many times, the Custom Shop guitars are better than the USA Standards. Maybe you should save and keep looking for a CS strat on eBay, CL or whatever. They are better guitars.
> 
> My experience has been to buy what I think was OK, only to be dissapointed in the long run, but, I do have a character flaw where 'only the best will do'.
> 
> What LP do you have? RI?



I don't agree with this at all. The production line USA Stratocasters are wonderful guitars, and really, are in no way 'better' guitars than the Custom Shop options. In fact, I've played far more clunkers from the Custom Shop than from the regular production line (seems to be more consistent). Unless you're looking for a specific signature model / specific finish / specific neck shape / etc., there's really very little reason to eschew the standard USA Stratocaster. The only reason I have a Custom Shop Strat is because I wanted a Clapton signature, and I wanted it in nitro. If I didn't have a specific target (a nitro finish), and instead just wanted a great Strat, I'd be looking at the regular production line ... no question. The regular production line Clapton signature is every single bit as good of a guitar as the Custom Shop ... slightly different neck shape (which is personal preference ... i actually kind of like the production line neck a little more, but not enough that i was willing to take it over the nitro finish), but still every single bit the same exact quality guitar. And yes, I had both at home in front of me for quite a while making a comparison. Also, this has been the case other times as well ... meaning, I do not see a 'quality' difference from one to the other ... it's more of an 'options' difference.


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> I've got no idea but it looks good!
> What kind is it & does it have a big headstock?



It's an American Std. GC was blowing them out to make more room for the updated model. It is NOS, came with the case and accessories for $750 (vs $1099).

I went there to check out the Classic Vibes and MIM Strats.


----------



## Odin69

FennRx said:


> It's an American Std. GC was blowing them out to make more room for the updated model. It is NOS, came with the case and accessories for $750 (vs $1099).
> 
> I went there to check out the Classic Vibes and MIM Strats.


 
That's a great price. Congratulations.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> It's an American Std. GC was blowing them out to make more room for the updated model. It is NOS, came with the case and accessories for $750 (vs $1099).
> 
> I went there to check out the Classic Vibes and MIM Strats.



Wow there's some right bargains in America at the minute!
YJM's going for $1500,Strats going for $750!!!

I feel I need a bargain!


----------



## FennRx

Without adjusting any of the settings on the amp, the Strat remains very very clean...kinda surprising to me. But to be fair, I don't know jack about Fenders.


----------



## pleximaster

I got this cord with a volume pot mounted on, really cool. Now I can slave my one watters into the return of the effects loop and use the EPA with them!




To Holme!!!

PM me your email I got a picture of what I think is Yngwies sister eating donuts!!! It might be a bit over the top to post here... 

Plexi


----------



## Holme

Signed, sealed delivered!


----------



## Devilinside

Mat_P said:


> In direct comparision of my YJM with the two JMP2203 in the rehearsal room I'd say no, the YJM is faster.



Are you just using the included boost? Yeah I'm getting good results but just trying to see what are some other popular OD options that work well with the plexi


----------



## Devilinside

Marival said:


> In my opinion the Marshall with the fastest ''response time'' would be the 2203. That said, I've been able to get some nice tight metal tones out of my YJM. My favourite would still be the 2203 for that kind of thing but for everything else the YJM remains top notch.



Yeah thought about the 800/JMP route but I really wanted the woody sound of a plexi. I've got a DSL as well so wanted to go in a different direction though I do like the tone of it.


----------



## db3266

Can anyone recommend a KT66 tube that will fit the retainers within the YJM?

I was going to buy the Gold Lion KT66, until I read this...

"but a basket type retainer will be required as the molded base is tapered just like the originals and bear trap style retainers won't grab them"


Another option is the Harma KT66-Retro, but again, I don't know if the retainer will work with this tube? (I can't find a decent picture of the Harma).


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> Pedals.
> 
> I bought a treble booster recently and today I got the chance to try it out. My initial verdict is that it is not doing anything that the amp can't do on its own (other than add a little more sustain).
> 
> The pedal is a Throbak sTrange Master.
> 
> What I have ended up doing it setting up the boost channel as shown in the pictures.
> 
> If you look carefully you can see that the EPA is just past 9 o'clock. This is just past a noticeable step on the EPA where there is a jump in volume (it's very noticeable if you strum a chord and adjust the dial). I find that with the EPA set where it is, I get a great cleanish tone when the boost is not engaged and I can work the controls on the LP.
> 
> You will also see that I have the gain maxed on the boost channel with the volume quite low. This results in there being less volume with the boost engaged than without.
> 
> If I engage the Treble Booster without the boost engaged, it gets very loud. If I just use the boost, the tone is very similar to having the treble booster engaged.
> 
> If I engage the treble booster and the boost, the tone gets even more overdriven and I get more sustain, but it's not a Beano tone by any means.
> 
> I'm guessing that a lot of this is due to the volume level I an trying to maintain.
> 
> I guess I'm concluding that the inbuilt boost if close to a treble booster.
> 
> I'm also now wondering if I would have similar volume level issues with a Fuzz (which I was thinking of getting to use with the Strat)
> 
> These are my settings. I was trying to get the Steppin' Out tone. It was close, but was lacking some clarity in the tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What settings do you use when using pedals at low volumes?




dude I tried your settings here with my R9 and Goldie and it's almost spot on imho!!! I push a bit more on Vol II knob for some bottom end though. Funny enough my EQ is normally set to what you have for the most part, but my boost settings were a bit higher on the volume side. 

But if you're goin for the Beano tone when you back the volume off on the boost but have the gain cranked yeah it gives you that trebble punch cut. Running these settings thru a 2x12 will give it more high end (to me) than a 4x12 and I run my YJM into my 1936 cab


----------



## db3266

Cool.
I also run through a 1936V.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> dude I tried your settings here with my R9 and Goldie and it's almost spot on imho!!! I push a bit more on Vol II knob for some bottom end though. Funny enough my EQ is normally set to what you have for the most part, but my boost settings were a bit higher on the volume side.
> 
> But if you're goin for the Beano tone when you back the volume off on the boost but have the gain cranked yeah it gives you that trebble punch cut. Running these settings thru a 2x12 will give it more high end (to me) than a 4x12 and I run my YJM into my 1936 cab



That's actually a very smart idea, duncan ... using a 2x12 in place of a 4x12 for EC's 'Beano' tone (something we've neglected to discuss in this thread). Btw., Alnico III's might be something you'll want to look into as well. The pups on my Beano LP (clapton sig) are Alnico III (called 'custom buckers'), and of all the LP's I've owned over the years, this one gets the closest for sure ... obviously it's a Clapton sig (so it should), but I can't help but think the pups have a lot to do w/it (if not most to do w/it as far as the specs on the guitar are concerned).


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's actually a very smart idea, duncan ... using a 2x12 in place of a 4x12 for EC's 'Beano' tone (something we've neglected to discuss in this thread). Btw., Alnico III's might be something you'll want to look into as well. The pups on my Beano LP (clapton sig) are Alnico III (called 'custom buckers'), and of all the LP's I've owned over the years, this one gets the closest for sure ... obviously it's a Clapton sig (so it should), but I can't help but think the pups have a lot to do w/it (if not most to do w/it as far as the specs on the guitar are concerned).



thats one of the more atttractive tops from that run - congrats!

I had a really great Beano on trial (#14, i think) - the pickups were very distinctive. I kind of wish I had held on to it but, at the time, it just was really too close to my Page #1 that i had - which also used alnico III magnets. tonally, those guitars were definitely like brothers. The Beano was slightly fatter sounding but the overdrive characteristics and inherent voicing were very close....those two are the best sounding modern Gibson produced pickups to my ears - they have that sort of nasaly, squawky, biting thing going on in spades.


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's actually a very smart idea, duncan ... using a 2x12 in place of a 4x12 for EC's 'Beano' tone (something we've neglected to discuss in this thread). Btw., Alnico III's might be something you'll want to look into as well. The pups on my Beano LP (clapton sig) are Alnico III (called 'custom buckers'), and of all the LP's I've owned over the years, this one gets the closest for sure ... obviously it's a Clapton sig (so it should), but I can't help but think the pups have a lot to do w/it (if not most to do w/it as far as the specs on the guitar are concerned).




Nice LP!!

I have not tried it with Sandy yet, and she has AIII's in it. My R9 has BB 1 and 2 (AII's) and Goldie has a BB1 and BB3 which are also AII's. I tend to be a trebbly player (comes from being a violinist) and Sandy needs to be dialed back on the top end eq range as a result. If I set my amp for goldie or my R9 and then switch to Sandy the eq settings on the amp MUST be dialed back, kinda sucks as I'm a set it and leave the amp player!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Thank guys! 

Feel free to share your LP porn as well haha 

Admittedly, I'm more careful w/her than any other guitar I've owned in the past. When I bought it, I figured it'd be the only LP I play the rest of my life, so I sold the other R8 I had at the time ... but now, I kind of wish I still had another one that I could bang around with a little. I like having one out on the stand all the time, and w/the Beano, she goes back to sleep in the case when I'm finished playing ... so, I'm in the market for a new one (thought about some other guitars like a wolfgang, but am back to sticking w/a 2nd LP) ... so yeah, share some porn and make me jealous!


----------



## duncan11

you asked for pron! 











here's a huge pic-

http://i.imgur.com/mOikp.jpg

And lookey here....still in the old box....got the tagger on it....






(yeah it has been taken out but that's when it arrived!)


----------



## crossroadsnyc

That's hot! Which is which? Also, which one is that in the huge picture? I saw one that looked spookily similar to it just the other day ... is that by any chance one of those collectors choice LP's? I can't remember what he called it, but there was one that looked really similar to it ... and really, if I didn't already have a burst that I love, I'd have likely taken it home for a spin (absolutely beautiful top and color). Fuck, I've been thinking of going w/a solid color like white / cream / black this time around ... but now you have me drooling.


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's hot! Which is which? Also, which one is that in the huge picture? I saw one that looked spookily similar to it just the other day ... is that by any chance one of those collectors choice LP's? I can't remember what he called it, but there was one that looked really similar to it ... and really, if I didn't already have a burst that I love, I'd have likely taken it home for a spin (absolutely beautiful top and color). Fuck, I've been thinking of going w/a solid color like white / cream / black this time around ... but now you have me drooling.



The big pic is Collector's Choice 4 Sandy, it's in VOS non aged. 

It's also the one of the left in the pic of three.

Goldie is in the center and is collector's choice 2 and is aged

My R9 is on the far right and is a 2011 R9 with siberian tiger finish. 

Goldie sounds the best overall, the R9 has the best neck (for me) Sandy plays very nice too, almost like my R9 but it's neck is a tad thicker I think in certain areas. 

I had a nice looking flamed/burst R8 but the neck was too friggin huge and I could not enjoy it, it wasn't a good fit for me so I sold it to fund Sandy. It sounded really good, full and it cut thru. It had the same pickups that the Page #2 had.






I've owned 2 other LP's in my day, a 1991 Studio in Ebony (my first)
This is the only pic I have of it, circa 1993-






And I had a USA Standard from 2001 but sold it in 2006-


----------



## duncan11

and for amp porn it's -


----------



## Keaulana

duncan11 said:


> and for amp porn it's -





how's your experience with the YJM?


----------



## duncan11

Keaulana said:


> how's your experience with the YJM?



I dig it totally. I am trying to get a reasonably priced used 1960B cab to run it as imho, it sounds better thru 4x12 than 2x12, unless you're trying to get beano type tones, then a 2x12 really nails it. I've never owned or played thru a real plexi and the YJM is a treat. I love the power attenuation. Overall I think the YJM is a bit on the trebble side, but I'm a high gain type of player, but I've been experimenting and been able to get a wide varietey of tones from it. Much more versatility in it than my AFD (which I love) or Mesa triple rec. I could get decent blues type tones as is, but still trying to get a good zep-ish tone but for that I think I need the 4x12 to beef up the bottom end without getting it too muddy. I could easily see myself gigging with the YJM easily. Guess I need to get an SUV cuz my GT isn't going to be able to haul a half stack!!


----------



## Redstone

Hey guys. I have been thing about pre-amp tubes for my YJM lately and what ones to put into it to get more gain or crunch out of it. I'm basically wondering what the heck V1 V2 V3 V4 are and what they do. I assume they are the sockets for the tubes, but I don't know which are which.

Here is a pic of the inside of a YJM 






Also can anybody recommend some pre-amp tubes to me please.

This is the list I have to choose from
ECC83 Vacuum Tubes - Thomann Irish Cyberstore 
http://www.thomann.de/ie/misc_vacuum_tubes.html

Thanks again guys


----------



## Mat_P

Hey Redstone,
the small valve with the cover on it is V1, the preamp input stage.
This is the one you want to play with to get more gain.
A selected Tung Sol 12AX7 would be currently the best bet to get a good current production quality valve *and* more gain.
I made good experiences with it in Marshall's, Fryette's and Vox AC30.


----------



## Redstone

Mat_P said:


> Hey Redstone,
> the small valve with the cover on it is V1, the preamp input stage.
> This is the one you want to play with to get more gain.
> A selected Tung Sol 12AX7 would be currently the best bet to get a good current production quality valve *and* more gain.
> I made good experiences with it in Marshall's, Fryette's and Vox AC30.


Thanks man 
What about the other pre-amp tubes? What do they do?


----------



## Mat_P

Uhm, the next in the row V2 and V3 EQ and Reverb?
V4 the last of the preamp valves should be the phase inverter.


----------



## db3266

Pre-amp is 4 x ECC83

V1a input gain
V1b input gain (in parallel with V1a)
V2a gain stage
V2b cathode follower/tone stack
V3 effects/reverb
V4 phase inverter to drive the power tubes

Power amp is 4 x EL34 winged


The above was all obtained from other forum posts.

However, I am no expert in tubes and I do not understand why there is a V1a and V1b and a V2a and V2b but (I presume) only one tube each for V1 and V2?


----------



## Mat_P

Don't know the technical term in English. In German those 12AX7 valves are described as Doppel-Trioden (double triodes or something like that), In a nutshell these are two in one valves hence A and B.


----------



## Redstone

Thanks for the info and help guys


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Hey guys. I have been thing about pre-amp tubes for my YJM lately and what ones to put into it to get more gain or crunch out of it. I'm basically wondering what the heck V1 V2 V3 V4 are and what they do. I assume they are the sockets for the tubes, but I don't know which are which.
> 
> Here is a pic of the inside of a YJM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anybody recommend some pre-amp tubes to me please.
> 
> This is the list I have to choose from
> ECC83 Vacuum Tubes - Thomann Irish Cyberstore
> Miscellaneous Vacuum Tubes - Thomann Irish Cyberstore
> 
> Thanks again guys



Correct me if I'm wrong, but, that can't the the YJM chassis, it has too many knobs on the front (9) and they are grouped too close together. (5 then 4) Yes the YJM does have a 4th preamp tube with the cover on it. but there appear to be too many knobs on the front, unless he got some weird prototype YJM. yeah that's Tony McKenzie's oriental rug for sure....


----------



## Mat_P

....but the valve layout is the same as the YJM, so.....


----------



## db3266

how about this


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but, that can't the the YJM chassis, it has too many knobs on the front (9) and they are grouped too close together. (5 then 4) Yes the YJM does have a 4th preamp tube with the cover on it. but there appear to be too many knobs on the front, unless he got some weird prototype YJM. yeah that's Tony McKenzie's oriental rug for sure....


I don't think it is either, but it has the same tube configuration as my YJM so I used it. The website I got it from does have a review of the YJM so that's probably why it appeared on google images.


----------



## duncan11

Mat_P said:


> ....but the valve layout is the same as the YJM, so.....



true not refuting the valve layout. Probably a JVM or something of the like going by the knobs on the front.


----------



## duncan11

yeah it's the JVMJS-

Marshall JVM410HJS Satriani Tube Amplifier Review - www.tonymckenzie.com

pic on the page-


----------



## Holme

duncan11 said:


> you asked for pron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a huge pic-
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mOikp.jpg
> 
> And lookey here....still in the old box....got the tagger on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah it has been taken out but that's when it arrived!)



That Tiger Gibson is awesome top pic right!!!
I like the 'Boneyards' too!
But I've got 2 Gibson standards soo I need a Fender!
Oh yes it will be mine!


----------



## Holme

The mini doughnut slingers beginning to show!






Whilst 'big Eric' sits in the corner awaiting the chaos!


----------



## Odin69

It's a good the YJM has the EPA. Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to play it with a baby in the house.


----------



## Redstone

Odin69 said:


> It's a good the YJM has the EPA. Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to play it with a baby in the house.



It's also nice because the roof wont take off to the moon


----------



## Keaulana

where is the choke on the YJM?


----------



## Holme

Keaulana said:


> where is the choke on the YJM?



I've posted this before but here it is again to save you delving through the whole thread!


----------



## Redstone

The guy who works at my local music store asked me to bring in my YJM because he was dying to give it a try. He a huge jcm800 2203 guy. Let's just say he has a YJM on order 

Imagine if marshall decided to make a huge amp with both a 1959 and a 2203 inside. I would sell my left leg for that.


----------



## Marival

Redstone said:


> The guy who works at my local music store asked me to bring in my YJM because he was dying to give it a try. He a huge jcm800 2203 guy. Let's just say he has a YJM on order
> 
> Imagine if marshall decided to make a huge amp with both a 1959 and a 2203 inside. I would sell my left leg for that.



Actually they kind of did that with the AFD100, but with a heavy dose of unique flavour, too. A 1959/2203 Hybrid would be pretty damn nice indeed.


----------



## Redstone

Marival said:


> Actually they kind of did that with the AFD100, but with a heavy dose of unique flavour, too. A 1959/2203 Hybrid would be pretty damn nice indeed.



I think they should just make a bunch of AFDs and YJMs, duct tape them together and sell them as one super amp


----------



## Marival

Redstone said:


> I think they should just make a bunch of AFDs and YJMs, duct tape them together and sell them as one super amp



Only if the duct tape is NOS.


----------



## mAx___

What I'd like is a Major/YJM100 super amp!


----------



## Marival

mAx___ said:


> What I'd like is a Major/YJM100 super amp!



Any kind of Marshall Major reissue gets my vote.


----------



## Holme

Do I need to remind you of what you are lucky enough to own!!!!






A 125db Plexi that can be played as quiet as a mouse yet with more gain than a JVM!!!
This will take some beating IMO!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Do I need to remind you of what you are lucky enough to own!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 125db Plexi that can be played as quiet as a mouse yet with more gain than a JVM!!!
> This will take some beating IMO!!!



You are such a liar!! It's 124.8 Db 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMh0tUDGbck]Slash VS Yngwie - Who is Louder? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> You are such a liar!! It's 124.8 Db
> 
> Slash VS Yngwie - Who is Louder? - YouTube



That was with a Strat!!!
I bet my Gibson would stonk it!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> That was with a Strat!!!
> I bet my Gibson would stonk it!!!



Probably get about 126-127 Db with a Gibson with humbuckers


----------



## Mat_P

....and it would produce even more db with G12H30 speakers and channels jumpered.


----------



## ToneScythe

It would produce even more bang with EMG 81, treble booster in front, amp EQ maxed out and EQ box(+12dB) in FX loop. But I doubt there's difference between 125 and 130 dB, just pluck teh chord and die in hellfire anyway


----------



## Holme

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=JHRZdOrdYDs


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Marty McFly hits a power chord!!!! - YouTube



Hahahaha  I love those movies


----------



## Keaulana

Can Anyone tell me if this plexi circuit is original??? any mod or replacements?




ROCK!!!


----------



## Holme

Keaulana said:


> Can Anyone tell me if this plexi circuit is original??? any mod or replacements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROCK!!!



I'm afraid I can't help you with that one K!
If you don't get any answers on this thread I'd try The Workbench or Let's talk Vintage!


----------



## santiall

ToneScythe said:


> It would produce even more bang with EMG 81, treble booster in front, amp EQ maxed out and EQ box(+12dB) in FX loop. But I doubt there's difference between 125 and 130 dB, just pluck teh chord and die in hellfire anyway



and if you connect 1 guitar per channel with EMGs then we get 400dB ... sorry but no, power is power and doesn't matter which guitar you use. Only more efficient speakers would make the same amp louder. One doesn't get more power just changing guitar pickups... same as a car with 70HP only reaches 100mph regardless how many gears it's got


----------



## pleximaster

Santiago! I am playing your YJM right now and man it is good! 

plexi


----------



## Los Angeles

santiall said:


> and if you connect 1 guitar per channel with EMGs then we get 400dB ... sorry but no, power is power and doesn't matter which guitar you use. Only more efficient speakers would make the same amp louder. One doesn't get more power just changing guitar pickups... same as a car with 70HP only reaches 100mph regardless how many gears it's got



Girlfriend just dumped me and to quell my anguish, I purchased a YJM, now I don't even remember her. Best head ever. Yes, innuendo implied.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Los Angeles said:


> Girlfriend just dumped me and to quell my anguish, I purchased a YJM, now I don't even remember her. Best head ever. Yes, innuendo implied.


----------



## pleximaster

You gave yourself head... always a good way to go man...

plexi


----------



## Robert Arthur

Marival said:


> Well. I've never owned a YJM strat myself. The MIM Blackmore is superb the way I got it, though. Didn't run into any ugly things or problems. Like I said, I'd buy more of them just to have them with different pickup configurations.
> 
> EDIT: I would say the Blackmore's scallop is of higher quality than the Malmsteen's, just because of the type of scalloping style. Graduating it means it's much more labour intensive. The result is also more pleasurable. It's probably different for everyone, but I think scalloping adds tons of benefits to the instrument as a whole. The thing is, though. You don't -need- scalloping in the lower registers. Especially if you're playing thicker strings like 11's or higher. Where scalloping shines is high up the fretboard, where as Yngwie says it ''You can really grab the note by the balls.''.


 Would'nt scalloping lead to over fretting on those strings? I don't see an advantage to it...I would buy the YJM strat and put the Jeff Beck Neck with the roller nut on it. In fact, I see all those pieces availavble on line.One can build that guitar for about the same as buying a new YJM.


----------



## Marival

Robert Arthur said:


> Would'nt scalloping lead to over fretting on those strings? I don't see an advantage to it...I would buy the YJM strat and put the Jeff Beck Neck with the roller nut on it. In fact, I see all those pieces availavble on line.One can build that guitar for about the same as buying a new YJM.



I don't really get what you're saying. What do you mean by over fretting?


----------



## ufguy73

Los Angeles said:


> Girlfriend just dumped me and to quell my anguish, I purchased a YJM, now I don't even remember her. Best head ever. Yes, innuendo implied.



i love the yjm...but this sounds like you have been hanging out with the wrong girls! 

congrats on the new amp


----------



## Los Angeles

ufguy73 said:


> i love the yjm...but this sounds like you have been hanging out with the wrong girls!
> 
> congrats on the new amp



Probably right. Though she would have benefited from a noise gate.. 

on another note, i've found the perfect balance between using clean and boost. I've found, like everyone else, that the boost and gain maxed with epa low and volumes dimed, gives a great modernish-rock sound but you sacrifice the clean; and vice-versa. Now I have the clean dialed in for a great marshall clean, and the boost set to a distortion that hearkens back to the 80's. Totally different than maxing everything but very addicting, especially when playing with my band. Cuts thru great. No pedal needed though I haven't tried it with my strats yet, but my HB guitars sound awesome thru it. Very Yngwie sounding.


----------



## John 14:6

Robert Arthur said:


> Would'nt scalloping lead to over fretting on those strings? I don't see an advantage to it...I would buy the YJM strat and put the Jeff Beck Neck with the roller nut on it. In fact, I see all those pieces availavble on line.One can build that guitar for about the same as buying a new YJM.


 If you mean the note will go sharp if you push too hard, then yes, it will go sharp. If you play like normal you should not go sharp. Some people want to still feel wood under their fingers so they push down way harder than normal and go sharp. I have never had trouble pushing sharp on a scalloped neck and I do not have a super light touch. I do not have to change my playing style when going from a YJM Strat to a non-scalloped Charvel or any other guitar. The benefit of scallops is getting a better grip on strings when bending so you have more power and control of the bend. Bends and vibrato do not have any drag or friction on a scalloped board either. I LOVE the neck on my Charvel, but I still prefer my scalloped YJM Fender Strats. Scallops *will not* make you play any faster. They actually slow you down a bit.


----------



## db3266

Los Angeles said:


> No pedal needed



Oddly enough I was just coming on her to say something very similar.
I've played with a Treble Booster and a cheap SD-1 OD pedal over the last two weeks. The best sounds I am getting out of the YJM are WITHOUT pedals.

The EPA is so good it allows you to crank the drive and simply adjust for preferred volume levels. I careful tweak of the boost channel (I must admit I am still tweaking this slightly) and you can get some gorgeous OD from this amp.

I'm going to stop waisting my money on pedals and change the tubes to KT66's and have done with it.

The amp still foors me. Everything from Beano to BB King, plus everything in-between and up to Skynyrd crunch and on and on. It has it all, no pedals needed


----------



## Holme

I've been saying for a year now & it still stands true-
The only pedal I've used on my YJM is a bog standard,cheapest model Jim Dunlop Cry Baby Wah & I assure you it works better with this amp than any other I've tried it with!


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> Hey guys. I have been thing about pre-amp tubes for my YJM lately and what ones to put into it to get more gain or crunch out of it. I'm basically wondering what the heck V1 V2 V3 V4 are and what they do. I assume they are the sockets for the tubes, but I don't know which are which.
> 
> Here is a pic of the inside of a YJM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anybody recommend some pre-amp tubes to me please.
> 
> This is the list I have to choose from
> ECC83 Vacuum Tubes - Thomann Irish Cyberstore
> Miscellaneous Vacuum Tubes - Thomann Irish Cyberstore
> 
> Thanks again guys


 

mate, I don't know if you read my KT66 thread in the Workbench area of the forum, but I have found a couple fo pre-amp kits available from Watford valves.

One is regular valves

Watford Valves :: Product - Marshall 4 valve pre amp Classic -STAN GAIN

One is for Cryo valves (no idea waht that means by the way)

Watford Valves :: Product - Marshall 4 valve pre amp Classic -STAN GAIN-CRYO

They do both of these kits in either standard gain or higher gain configurations.

Watford valves also sell power valve kits.


----------



## Los Angeles

Question,
when switching from clean to boost, is there a noticeable pause?


----------



## db3266

not for me.


----------



## duncan11

Los Angeles said:


> Question,
> when switching from clean to boost, is there a noticeable pause?



nope kicks right in for me. The way mine is set, when the boost is off, it's still fairly dirty, great for chording and riffs but the top strings don't cut thru as much so it's harder to solo. But when I punch the boost immediately it's right there.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holme said:


> I've been saying for a year now & it still stands true-
> The only pedal I've used on my YJM is a bog standard,cheapest model Jim Dunlop Cry Baby Wah & I assure you it works better with this amp than any other I've tried it with!



I too contend that two channel Marshall's don't need distortion pedals... and never have 
and The better the Marshall (Example:YJM) the better that simple truth plays out 

Sure an old phase pedal or flanger and a wah 
but Marshalls don't need distortion pedals - they come with the best distortion available in rock


----------



## Marival

It's literally like kicking in a stomp box. Instant juice.


----------



## Los Angeles

looks like i have a bad amp. Sucks.


----------



## Midnight Blues

OK gang, so I don't really listen to Yngwie (I know sacrilegious right?), nor am I a fan of doughnuts (I do like burgers and pizza though), but it's a NAD/NCabD for me!!!!!!!!!! I am officially the proud owner of a YJM100 and a 1960AX Cab!!!!!!!!!! Just ordered them about an hour ago and I'm already chomping-at-the-bit to get it.

As a former owner of an early '70s Marshall 100W SLP stack that I purchased in the mid-'70s (for $800.00 can you believe it?), which I unfortunately had to sell in the mid-80s (been kicking myself ever since), after reading all your reviews, I just couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!! I've toyed around with the idea of a 1959 or a 1987XL, but after reading what this amp can do, I was sold. Now, no need for an Attenuator, Noise Gate, or any of that other stuff, it's all built in!

Thanks to Todd at the Music Farm. Head - $1,600.00, Cab - $1,199.00.


----------



## FennRx

Midnight Blues said:


> OK gang, so I don't really listen to Yngwie (I know sacrilegious right?), nor am I a fan of doughnuts (I do like burgers and pizza though), but it's a NAD/NCabD for me!!!!!!!!!! I am officially the proud owner of a YJM100 and a 1960AX Cab!!!!!!!!!! Just ordered them about an hour ago and I'm already chomping-at-the-bit to get it.
> 
> As a former owner of an early '70s Marshall 100W SLP stack that I purchased in the mid-'70s (for $800.00 can you believe it?), which I unfortunately had to sell in the mid-80s (been kicking myself ever since), After reading all your reviews, I just couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!! I've toyed around with the idea of a 1959 or a 1987XL, but after reading what this amp can do, I was sold. Now, no need for an Attenuator, Noise Gate, or any of that other stuff, it's all built in!
> 
> Thanks to Todd at the Music Farm. Head - $1,600.00, Cab - $1,199.00.



congratulations on the YJM! if you love SLPs, you will love this amp...guaranteed!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Oh, I do Fenn, believe me, I do!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FennRx

Midnight Blues said:


> Oh, I do Fenn, believe me, I do!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!



the EPA works wonders. I used it at a jam earlier this week....even with the epa at 11:00, the other guitarist could not believe how awesome it sounded with my R9 through a 1960 cab.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Congrats, MB! We'll be expecting some amp / cab porn shortly after arrival


----------



## 66 galaxie

Midnight Blues said:


> OK gang, so I don't really listen to Yngwie (I know sacrilegious right?), nor am I a fan of doughnuts (I do like burgers and pizza though), but it's a NAD/NCabD for me!!!!!!!!!! I am officially the proud owner of a YJM100 and a 1960AX Cab!!!!!!!!!! Just ordered them about an hour ago and I'm already chomping-at-the-bit to get it.
> 
> As a former owner of an early '70s Marshall 100W SLP stack that I purchased in the mid-'70s (for $800.00 can you believe it?), which I unfortunately had to sell in the mid-80s (been kicking myself ever since), after reading all your reviews, I just couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!! I've toyed around with the idea of a 1959 or a 1987XL, but after reading what this amp can do, I was sold. Now, no need for an Attenuator, Noise Gate, or any of that other stuff, it's all built in!
> 
> Thanks to Todd at the Music Farm. Head - $1,600.00, Cab - $1,199.00.



Congrats! I'm sure you will love the amp


----------



## Midnight Blues

Sorry guys/gals, can't seem to find the related posts re the Headcover being tight and who doesn't want to use it because of it's color etc. Well, count me as one of those as well. The JVM is pretty close in size, but is there another head out there where I could get the "Old School" Marshall Headcover?


----------



## Midnight Blues

FennRx said:


> the EPA works wonders. I used it at a jam earlier this week....even with the epa at 11:00, the other guitarist could not believe how awesome it sounded with my R9 through a 1960 cab.



I can't wait to experience it for myself!!!!!



crossroadsnyc said:


> Congrats, MB! We'll be expecting some amp / cab porn shortly after arrival



Most definitely crossroads!!!!!



66 galaxie said:


> Congrats! I'm sure you will love the amp



Me too 66 galaxie! The waiting is the hardest part as they say!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Midnight Blues said:


> Sorry guys/gals, can't seem to find the related posts re the Headcover being tight and who doesn't want to use it because of it's color etc. Well, count me as one of those as well. The JVM is pretty close in size, but is there another head out there where I could get the "Old School" Marshall Headcover?



The head cover will fit ... and don't give up on the color until you try it out for a couple weeks, as you might find it grows on you. I was a little taken aback at first (it's quite striking in how red it is), but now I love it.


----------



## db3266

Welcome midnight.
You will love the EPA, hands down the best attenuation you can have on an amp.


----------



## pleximaster

I think this thread needs this... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbHc5i4O2tc&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbHc5i4O2tc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]#!


plexi


----------



## Ealdst

Midnight Blues said:


> OK gang, so I don't really listen to Yngwie (I know sacrilegious right?), nor am I a fan of doughnuts (I do like burgers and pizza though), but it's a NAD/NCabD for me!!!!!!!!!! I am officially the proud owner of a YJM100 and a 1960AX Cab!!!!!!!!!! Just ordered them about an hour ago and I'm already chomping-at-the-bit to get it.
> 
> As a former owner of an early '70s Marshall 100W SLP stack that I purchased in the mid-'70s (for $800.00 can you believe it?), which I unfortunately had to sell in the mid-80s (been kicking myself ever since), after reading all your reviews, I just couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!! I've toyed around with the idea of a 1959 or a 1987XL, but after reading what this amp can do, I was sold. Now, no need for an Attenuator, Noise Gate, or any of that other stuff, it's all built in!
> 
> Thanks to Todd at the Music Farm. Head - $1,600.00, Cab - $1,199.00.


 
Congrats Midnight Blue, when's the expected delivery date?


----------



## Holme

Midnight Blues said:


> OK gang, so I don't really listen to Yngwie (I know sacrilegious right?), nor am I a fan of doughnuts (I do like burgers and pizza though), but it's a NAD/NCabD for me!!!!!!!!!! I am officially the proud owner of a YJM100 and a 1960AX Cab!!!!!!!!!! Just ordered them about an hour ago and I'm already chomping-at-the-bit to get it.
> 
> As a former owner of an early '70s Marshall 100W SLP stack that I purchased in the mid-'70s (for $800.00 can you believe it?), which I unfortunately had to sell in the mid-80s (been kicking myself ever since), after reading all your reviews, I just couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!! I've toyed around with the idea of a 1959 or a 1987XL, but after reading what this amp can do, I was sold. Now, no need for an Attenuator, Noise Gate, or any of that other stuff, it's all built in!
> 
> Thanks to Todd at the Music Farm. Head - $1,600.00, Cab - $1,199.00.



Congrats I'm sure you'll love it!
Plexi clean,Plexi crunch,Plexi Super Gain,Plexi quiet,Plexi 50 watt,Plexi 100 watt,Plexi auto bias,Plexi noise gate,Plexi mix'n'max valves,Plexi Reverb,Plexi Effects Loop,Plexi on toast.....
If you love Plexi's you've made the right choice!


----------



## Holme

pleximaster said:


> I think this thread needs this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbHc5i4O2tc&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> 
> plexi



I don't know what fillings he's been putting in his doughnuts,but that guys got-






Speed!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

db3266 said:


> Welcome midnight.
> You will love the EPA, hands down the best attenuation you can have on an amp.



Thanks db, I appreciate it!



pleximaster said:


> I think this thread needs this...
> 
> A friend let me borrow his DVD of the concert some years ago and although I mentioned above that I don't really listen to Yngwie, I did enjoy it
> 
> plexi





Ealdst said:


> Congrats Midnight Blue, when's the expected delivery date?



Thanks Ealdst! Waiting to receive my shipment confirmation, but I'd expect I'd get it some time next week. Todd was checking to see if they have a cover for the Cab in stock. Too bad I have to work the day after Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Holme said:


> Congrats I'm sure you'll love it!
> Plexi clean,Plexi crunch,Plexi Super Gain,Plexi quiet,Plexi 50 watt,Plexi 100 watt,Plexi auto bias,Plexi noise gate,Plexi mix'n'max valves,Plexi Reverb,Plexi Effects Loop,Plexi on toast.....
> If you love Plexi's you've made the right choice!




Thanks Holme, much appreciated!

I love them indeed!!!!! Can't imagine another amp on the market having this kind of versatility/flexibility. 

I'll throw these out to any of you that would be so kind as to answer: Being an old (and I mean OLD) "Plug-n-Play" guy, I'm not familiar with some of the "amenities" that this amp has like how the Effects Loop works? Does the Owners Manual come with a description/instructions (I know, I'm an idiot)?

Also, speaking of "Plug-n-Play" do the tubes have to be biased before I can use it (again, I know I'm an idiot)?


Thanks guys/gals and


----------



## Holme

Midnight Blues said:


> Thanks Holme, much appreciated!
> 
> I love them indeed!!!!! Can't imagine another amp on the market having this kind of versatility/flexibility.
> 
> I'll throw these out to any of you that would be so kind as to answer: Being an old (and I mean OLD) "Plug-n-Play" guy, I'm not familiar with some of the "amenities" that this amp has like how the Effects Loop works? Does the Owners Manual come with a description/instructions (I know, I'm an idiot)?
> 
> Also, speaking of "Plug-n-Play" do the tubes have to be biased before I can use it (again, I know I'm an idiot)?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys/gals and



The (small) instruction booklet is easy to understand & tells you how everything works!
Auto bias only really needs using when you change power sources (move it to another plug socket basically) & when you change a valve/tube!
.......& of course if there's anything you're not shore of,just ask us lot!


----------



## ufguy73

i ran the autobias - if nothing else, you want to confirm its in working order right away...same for all the other features - check them all out and make sure everything is good to go.


----------



## arock

Midnight Blues said:


> OK gang, so I don't really listen to Yngwie (I know sacrilegious right?), nor am I a fan of doughnuts (I do like burgers and pizza though), but it's a NAD/NCabD for me!!!!!!!!!! I am officially the proud owner of a YJM100 and a 1960AX Cab!!!!!!!!!! Just ordered them about an hour ago and I'm already chomping-at-the-bit to get it.
> 
> As a former owner of an early '70s Marshall 100W SLP stack that I purchased in the mid-'70s (for $800.00 can you believe it?), which I unfortunately had to sell in the mid-80s (been kicking myself ever since), after reading all your reviews, I just couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!! I've toyed around with the idea of a 1959 or a 1987XL, but after reading what this amp can do, I was sold. Now, no need for an Attenuator, Noise Gate, or any of that other stuff, it's all built in!
> 
> Thanks to Todd at the Music Farm. Head - $1,600.00, Cab - $1,199.00.


 Congrats man! This is the exact setup I have - you will love it.


----------



## duncan11

That was the first thing I did after hooking it to the cab. Held down the loop and 50 watt button, threw the mains on (which has the amp in standby mode). let her do the autobias, takes about 2-3 mins. Then let the tubes warm up another 2-3mins, then threw it off standby and preceded to dial it in and go thru all features. Worked like a champ and has continued to do so. I have both my AFD and YJM plugged into an APC ups which has AVR (automatic voltage regulation) which helps clean up the electric signal. With both of these amps being high gain ones, the AFD is a bit louder with the background noise since it doesn't have a gate, but running it thru the APC does take out some hum I was previously getting. And now that I've ditched that shitty powerline networking I had run previously (that shit caused some MAJOR noise in the electric current) it sounds a lot better.


----------



## byrdparis

ok guys!! after a couple of days that i was reading this LONG thread i pulled the plug on a brand new YJM100!!!! A few minutes ago, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I will get it tomorrow and probably will playing all weekend back and forth with my JVM410H

this is my second head for the time being and I'm nervous like a teenager before his first time XXX....
i was never felt like this before with any gear... maybe is cuz its yngwie amp 

you guys made me nuts about it!!! 
Thanks


----------



## FennRx

byrdparis said:


> ok guys!! after a couple of days that i was reading this LONG thread i pulled the plug on a brand new YJM100!!!! A few minutes ago, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I will get it tomorrow and probably will playing all weekend back and forth with my JVM410H
> 
> this is my second head for the time being and I'm nervous like a teenager before his first time XXX....
> i was never felt like this before with any gear... maybe is cuz its yngwie amp
> 
> you guys made me nuts about it!!!
> Thanks



congrats! get the donuts ready


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> congrats! get the donuts ready


----------



## ToneScythe

To all the new users, it's best to stack YJM 100 with some good 'ol Jack Daniel's, I tell ya! 
Tone is beyond voodoo, add SG with say, T-tops and some light strings.  

Doughnuts are unnecessary...


----------



## Odin69

Cogratulations Midnight Blues and Byrd Paris. The YJM is a kick ass amp. You guys are going love it.


----------



## byrdparis

ToneScythe said:


> To all the new users, it's best to stack YJM 100 with some good 'ol Jack Daniel's, I tell ya!
> Tone is beyond voodoo, add SG with say, T-tops and some light strings.
> 
> Doughnuts are unnecessary...



i prefer some single malt, but dont mind drink some John Daniels if i "must"


----------



## byrdparis

Odin69 said:


> Cogratulations Midnight Blues and Byrd Paris. The YJM is a kick ass amp. You guys are going love it.



it was a white night from excitement.. i will get it in a couple of hours.. hope it turn out like i expected


----------



## Midnight Blues

Thanks for the info and wishes guys/gals I really appreciate it and CONGRATS and HNAD to you byrdparis!!!!

Mine should be shipping today and here's some of the tones that I'm hopeful that I'll be able to get once she arrives:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obhs2LY-VVY]Peter Frampton "Shine On" Steve Marriott AMC 2001 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukpsSwucVzk]Gary Moore-Have you heard - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfcoJ1DGm2M]GARY MOORE - DID YOU EVER FEEL LONELY ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## marshallmellowed

Midnight Blues said:


> Thanks Holme, much appreciated!
> 
> I love them indeed!!!!! Can't imagine another amp on the market having this kind of versatility/flexibility.
> 
> I'll throw these out to any of you that would be so kind as to answer: Being an old (and I mean OLD) "Plug-n-Play" guy, I'm not familiar with some of the "amenities" that this amp has like how the Effects Loop works? Does the Owners Manual come with a description/instructions (I know, I'm an idiot)?
> 
> Also, speaking of "Plug-n-Play" do the tubes have to be biased before I can use it (again, I know I'm an idiot)?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys/gals and



I would power the amp up and let it get good and hot "burn in" for an hour or two, then power it down and go through the autobias (while the amp is still hot). I say this because as an amp warms up, component values change, which will affect the bias settings. Good luck with your new amp!


----------



## byrdparis

Midnight Blues said:


> Thanks for the info and wishes guys/gals I really appreciate it and CONGRATS and HNAD to you byrdparis!!!!
> 
> Mine should be shipping today and here's some of the tones that I'm hopeful that I'll be able to get once she arrives:
> 
> Peter Frampton "Shine On" Steve Marriott AMC 2001 - YouTube
> 
> Gary Moore-Have you heard - YouTube
> 
> GARY MOORE - DID YOU EVER FEEL LONELY ? - YouTube



thanks alot man! you too.

i just got the amp an hour ago  (where the yngwie amoticon??? you figure that the mod' will fill that spot already )
its was heavy to get it three floors up the stairs!!! 
(its was heavier then my JVM410H i think... )
its a Friday night now around here and i am with my family a wife and kid...(thanks to them i was able to get one in the first place, so... )
i guess i will be waiting to unbox it till tomorrow morning
:Ohno:


----------



## db3266

no mate, just wait until they have gone to bed, use the EPA and


----------



## byrdparis

db3266 said:


> no mate, just wait until they have gone to bed, use the EPA and




i guess this a way to go too.. but i think i prefer to be fresh and alert to unbox it! may be il do some "clip" with me pulling him out and connect it next to my JVM410H...


----------



## Los Angeles

Update...gosh I love this amp, Byrdparis, you're going to flip. I can get any tone I want, blues, rock, metal, Hungarian wedding music.. whatever. Learning how to manipulate the Boost is key but I have it down now. I'm playing with another one of my bands tonight and this will be the first time I drag out the YJM with them. It's a guitar rock band so this should be nothing short of supreme awesomeness. Gonna record it so I'll have some YJM clips shortly...


----------



## Robert Arthur

Marival said:


> I don't really get what you're saying. What do you mean by over fretting?


 If you press too hard on a string it goes sharp. If you press a string below the level of the frets; note will be sharp. Hence, with scalloped fretboard; you can bend a string lower than the frets just by pressing too hard.


----------



## Robert Arthur

Quasar-Kid said:


> I too contend that two channel Marshall's don't need distortion pedals... and never have
> and The better the Marshall (Example:YJM) the better that simple truth plays out
> 
> Sure an old phase pedal or flanger and a wah
> but Marshalls don't need distortion pedals - they come with the best distortion available in rock


 I second that, but i the case of my JCM800, it never sounds exactly right unless volume and gain are both dimed.A good gain pedal lets one use it at substantially lower volumes while still getting the feedback and response they want. I mostly use a "Jeckyl and Hyde", but I have a BBE "Green Screamer" and I love it too, though it's nowhere near as hot as the J&H.


----------



## Marival

Robert Arthur said:


> If you press too hard on a string it goes sharp. If you press a string below the level of the frets; note will be sharp. Hence, with scalloped fretboard; you can bend a string lower than the frets just by pressing too hard.



Well, you have to adjust your playing obviously but personally I didn't have any problems transitioning from non-scalloped to scalloped (and back). If you're playing something and it sounds all out of tune, you're obviously doing something wrong. It's a learning curve. In the same way that if you don't apply enough pressure there'll be no sustained notes whatsoever. We've all had to learn how to play the instrument. If the instrument changes, the playing style has to change with it.


----------



## Midnight Blues

marshallmellowed said:


> I would power the amp up and let it get good and hot "burn in" for an hour or two, then power it down and go through the autobias (while the amp is still hot). I say this because as an amp warms up, component values change, which will affect the bias settings. Good luck with your new amp!



Thanks for the advice mm, I just may try that. Speaking of hot, to me, nothing smells like a Marshall amp when the values are hot, not even a new car!!!!



byrdparis said:


> thanks alot man! you too.
> 
> i just got the amp an hour ago  (where the yngwie amoticon??? you figure that the mod' will fill that spot already )
> its was heavy to get it three floors up the stairs!!!
> (its was heavier then my JVM410H i think... )
> its a Friday night now around here and i am with my family a wife and kid...(thanks to them i was able to get one in the first place, so... )
> i guess i will be waiting to unbox it till tomorrow morning
> :Ohno:



You're welcome byrdparis. Tomorrow is going to be just like Christmas morning for you. Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## byrdparis

i just woke up and saw the white YJM box laying around the music room and i felt all worm and fuzzy.. ;-)
we don't celebrate Christmas over here, but its surely a holyday morning for me nevertheless..


----------



## crossroadsnyc

byrdparis said:


> i just woke up and saw the white YJM box laying around the music room and i felt all worm and fuzzy.. ;-)
> we don't celebrate Christmas over here, but its surely a holyday morning for me nevertheless..



Ha, just woke up ... I'm just thinking about going to bed (not quite tired enough yet). 

Should be a fun day for you!


----------



## byrdparis

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ha, just woke up ... I'm just thinking about going to bed (not quite tired enough yet).
> 
> Should be a fun day for you!


its sure will be.. im waiting for a friend to come by to do the unboxing together, may be catch it on IPHONE for you guys 
i cant do it alone  so all the wait is for you guys, out of respect to this wonderful thread


----------



## Midnight Blues

Midnight Blues said:


> Thanks for the advice mm, I just may try that. Speaking of hot, to me, nothing smells like a Marshall amp when the values are hot, not even a new car!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome byrdparis. Tomorrow is going to be just like Christmas morning for you. Enjoy it!!!!



My apologies byrdparis, I never even looked to see where you're from. Very inconsiderate of me. I can assure you I had no malicious intent, nor meant no disrespect. Still a nice surprise to wake-up to I'll bet?

Let us know how you like her once you try her out!

Oh and as far as I know, mine didn't ship yesterday. Very disappointed right now.


----------



## byrdparis

Midnight Blues said:


> My apologies byrdparis, I never even looked to see where you're from. Very inconsiderate of me. I can assure you I had no malicious intent, nor meant no disrespect. Still a nice surprise to wake-up to I'll bet?
> 
> Let us know how you like her once you try her out!
> 
> Oh and as far as I know, mine didn't ship yesterday. Very disappointed right now.




hey! dont be!
no harm, really 

and for you and all the great men around here:
here is my "thank you"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaRtYO-ZEzM[/ame]


----------



## Mat_P

Nice one byrdparis, happy NAD!
Now some vids with own sound please so that we can hear how the brotha sounds is your hand!


----------



## byrdparis

Mat_P said:


> Nice one byrdparis, happy NAD!
> Now some vids with own sound please so that we can hear how the brotha sounds is your hand!



soon man, soon! promise.


----------



## Redstone

Here is that white YJM Marshall YJM 100 Head Building and testing of features - Yngwie J. Malmsteen signature model - YouTube


----------



## Midnight Blues

byrdparis said:


> hey! dont be!
> no harm, really
> 
> and for you and all the great men around here:
> here is my "thank you"
> 
> Marshall YJM 100 - YouTube



Thanks Aviad, I appreciate that!!!!

Cool video!!!! I love the shot of the Whiskey!!!! Don't know how you were able to restrain yourself while opening the box? Very impressive self-control!!!!


----------



## Redstone

byrdparis said:


> soon man, soon! promise.



We will be waiting


----------



## Redstone

Hey guys, try this with your YJMs. It's subtle but cool.






It boosts Vol I but not Vol II. Kinda cool sounding.

Just make sure you have boost engaged.


----------



## byrdparis

have someone tried to get EJ tone with the YJM? 
and if yes, can you share the settings? 
i was trying a bit yesterday and i was pretty close... but something was missing.. 
i guess i need a chandler tube driver for nail it to the key! 
(i was using TS9 to boost it a bit to "violin tone")


----------



## indeedido

Anyone taken the treble cap off or thought about it? I'd like to remove it if anyone could point it out to me. If the volume controls aren't above 7 or 8 where it is out of the circuit the boost is just too sharp at any setting. I want that thing gone so I experiment more and with some fuzz pedals.


----------



## byrdparis

Hi guys here is some very short demo i made earlier.. Sorry for the sloppy playing.. I will upload some nicer stuff soon
I was trying to catch EJ sound from the yjm.. 

Yjm100 ej 1 by byrdparis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Odin69

indeedido said:


> Anyone taken the treble cap off or thought about it? I'd like to remove it if anyone could point it out to me. If the volume controls aren't above 7 or 8 where it is out of the circuit the boost is just too sharp at any setting. I want that thing gone so I experiment more and with some fuzz pedals.


 
You don't need to do that to use fuzz or distortion on it. I use a Dunlop Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face and a Fulltone Ultimate Octave on mine as well as a few distortion and overdrive pedals on my amp. The YJM takes pedals pretty well. I do usually put my volume knobs above 7 though.


----------



## indeedido

Yeah that's what I have to do too. Usually the first thing that comes off a superlead is that treble cap but it hasn't been an issue as I run them wide open. But I'd like to be able to lower them to get even more tones.


----------



## duncan11

Man I thought this sounded good with my old 1936, I snagged a jcm900 4x12 off CL and it sounds WAY better. 







It totally opens up with 4x12's. Now if that jcm1 just had an effects loop...


----------



## 73gt001

does anyone know if a generic foot controller will work with the yjm head. I lost mine recently. thanks in advance.


----------



## 73gt001

*yjm foot controller*

does anyone know if a generic foot controller will work? or where i can find one?


----------



## 73gt001

Will a generic foot controller work with the yjm head?


----------



## Ouijam

Mine should be here on Wednesday...yay.


----------



## 73gt001

where did you get it? and how much?


----------



## byrdparis

hi guys... 
i was recording some demo yesteday on the fly and all i came up with- its some classic rock riffs... 
but hey.. its just the start. 
the amp is on 50W mode with 3/4 closed EPA (so its bedroom level sound)

YJM100 classic rock riffs by byrdparis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Devilinside

byrdparis said:


> hi guys...
> i was recording some demo yesteday on the fly and all i came up with- its some classic rock riffs...
> but hey.. its just the start.
> the amp is on 50W mode with 3/4 closed EPA (so its bedroom level sound)
> 
> YJM100 classic rock riffs by byrdparis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Damn that sounds SWEET!!!!


----------



## Mat_P

73gt001 said:


> Will a generic foot controller work with the yjm head?



Unlikely.
I tried it once with a Vox 2 button pedal switch and it did nothing other than lighting up the FC diodes.


----------



## Midnight Blues

byrdparis said:


> Hi guys here is some very short demo i made earlier.. Sorry for the sloppy playing.. I will upload some nicer stuff soon
> I was trying to catch EJ sound from the yjm..
> 
> Yjm100 ej 1 by byrdparis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free





byrdparis said:


> hi guys...
> i was recording some demo yesteday on the fly and all i came up with- its some classic rock riffs...
> but hey.. its just the start.
> the amp is on 50W mode with 3/4 closed EPA (so its bedroom level sound)
> 
> YJM100 classic rock riffs by byrdparis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



WOW bp, great tones!!!! Really nailed EJ!!!!  Did you have the amp head volume on 11 rofl?


----------



## Midnight Blues

Mine is scheduled for delivery today. Tick-tock.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Ouijam said:


> Mine should be here on Wednesday...yay.



Very cool Oj! Congrats and HNAD!!!!


----------



## byrdparis

Midnight Blues said:


> WOW bp, great tones!!!! Really nailed EJ!!!! Did you have the amp head volume on 11 rofl?


 
hey blues!
thanks a lot, i was afraid that the demo's was sucks. cuz almost no one responeded to them.. (may be for not diss me :Ohno

for the EJ, i just followed his own set up on his plexi... and that it 
the volume knobs was as far as you can get them though  as you now  for yourself.


----------



## Midnight Blues

byrdparis said:


> hey blues!
> thanks a lot, i was afraid that the demo's was sucks. cuz almost no one responeded to them.. (may be for not diss me :Ohno



Far from it bp, quite the contrary in fact! Nice playin'!!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Alright, so I'm having trouble deciding which Guitar is should try first with my YJM100? Save for my Martin and Washburn acoustics (L-R respectively), any suggestions?








Thanks and


----------



## byrdparis

Midnight Blues said:


> Alright, so I'm having trouble deciding which Guitar is should try first with my YJM100? Save for my Martin and Washburn acoustics (L-R respectively), any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and


 
ohhhh man! what a collection of beauties!!!
if i was you il start with the custom p90 (?) in the middle!! 
or the double cream pups sunburst to her right!
and then i will take the strat for a spin with a huge headroom clean on the verge of break up!!


----------



## Odin69

Midnight Blues said:


> Alright, so I'm having trouble deciding which Guitar is should try first with my YJM100? Save for my Martin and Washburn acoustics (L-R respectively), any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and


 
I don't think you can go wrong with any of those choices MB.


----------



## Holme

Get that 3 humbucker Gibson (3rd from left) plugged in & cause some devastation!!!


----------



## byrdparis

hi guys - 
i was wondering if someone was trying to use a Y cable instead of jumperd channels?
like plug in both the high inputs


----------



## Los Angeles

The greatest single guitar tone I've ever had. Plugged in my strats with the gain and boost up, epa nearly maxed eq to taste...and it was simply the finest tone I've ever experienced. Played for hours last night and only left because I had to walk my dog. I find so many useable tones in this head it's ridiculous. I do find that when I turn up the volume on the EPA i seem to lose that tone and feel but it gets replaced by another great sound. Most people say the amp sounds best when it's loud. I disagree somewhat. I wish i could keep that initial low volume tone, just louder. I could mic it but that's a pain. Possibly a pedal in the loop but I hate all my pedals now. (except my vintage Rat).


----------



## db3266

blue, what is the white Gibson? 345?


----------



## db3266

Los Angeles said:


> The greatest single guitar tone I've ever had. Plugged in my strats with the gain and boost up, epa nearly maxed eq to taste...and it was simply the finest tone I've ever experienced. Played for hours last night and only left because I had to walk my dog. I find so many useable tones in this head it's ridiculous. I do find that when I turn up the volume on the EPA i seem to lose that tone and feel but it gets replaced by another great sound. Most people say the amp sounds best when it's loud. I disagree somewhat. I wish i could keep that initial low volume tone, just louder. I could mic it but that's a pain. Possibly a pedal in the loop but I hate all my pedals now. (except my vintage Rat).


 

When you say EPA maxed, do yo mean you are playing quietly?

If so, I have to agree (and I have said it before), what an awesome tone you get when using the EPA.

I have played around with it quite a bit and I have mine set at about 3 minutes past 9 !! if you listen carefully, a second volume stage kicks in at about 9 o'clock and things get a little louder and more vibrant.

Last night I had something close to Beano tone (with the boost engaged), I then dis-engaged the boost, changed the pickup from bridge to neck, lowered the guitar volume a tad, kicked on teh reverb and I was in BB King heaven.  

There are massive tonal options in the YJM


----------



## Los Angeles

db3266 said:


> When you say EPA maxed, do yo mean you are playing quietly?
> 
> If so, I have to agree (and I have said it before), what an awesome tone you get when using the EPA.


Yes, quietly.. The amount of gain, saturation, ect.. is spectacular.. not too metal or even hard-rock sounding either. Especially with a strat, just ridiculous cool. I could live on this setting alone and be totally happy. I have a 4-day weekend coming up and it's going to be a 96 hour YJM marathon.


----------



## duncan11

byrdparis said:


> hi guys...
> i was recording some demo yesteday on the fly and all i came up with- its some classic rock riffs...
> but hey.. its just the start.
> the amp is on 50W mode with 3/4 closed EPA (so its bedroom level sound)
> 
> YJM100 classic rock riffs by byrdparis on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



nice, what settings are you using for your boost/volume? Aside from a beano tone the boost sometimes does too much breakup vs. taking it off and just cranking the channel vols all the way.


----------



## Midnight Blues

IT/the HAS/have ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They were outside on our porch, so I took the plastic off the boxes and have them in the living room getting acclimated to the temperature in the house. Going to have dinner shortly, then I'll take a picture or two of the boxes and I'll gingerly take them out to behold the greatness that is the YJM100!!!! With any luck, I'll be able to get to play around with it tonight, but I really should read-up on it first.




byrdparis said:


> ohhhh man! what a collection of beauties!!!
> if i was you il start with the custom p90 (?) in the middle!!
> or the double cream pups sunburst to her right!
> and then i will take the strat for a spin with a huge headroom clean on the verge of break up!!



The one in the middle is my prized possession. It's a '72 LP Limited Edition of the 1954 "Black Beauty" "Fretless Wonder" that my parents bought for me in '73 for $300.00



Odin69 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with any of those choices MB.



Thanks Odin!!!! I really do love each and everyone of them.



Holme said:


> Get that 3 humbucker Gibson (3rd from left) plugged in & cause some devastation!!!



That's my Peter Frampton Signature model (PF654). What a Guitar!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable versatile, just like the YJM100!!!!



db3266 said:


> blue, what is the white Gibson? 345?



Hey db, that's my Alex Lifeson ES-355 (AL 028). Another really versatile Guitar can do anything from RUSH (of course), to Blues, to Jazz.

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Here are some preliminary photos:

Before the boxes are opened:






The boxes opened!!!!:


----------



## duncan11

Nice!!! Before doing anything with it, hook up the cab and then run the auto bias. The 4 valve lights flash in sequence then they go off but the 50 watt switch still flashes, when that's done flashing, then you're all set. 

Had to re bias mine tonite (didn't move the plug) as I powered up, let it heat up, threw it on and wala, no sound  back onto standby, then on again nothing. Full power off, and on, still nada. I was like WTF!! Then I re-ran the auto bias and it seemed to work. Whew!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Congrats and welcome to the club Midnight!


----------



## byrdparis

Midnight Blues said:


> Here are some preliminary photos:
> 
> Before the boxes are opened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boxes opened!!!!:


 
oh man! what an excitement!!! i am so happy for you! nothing is like open up a fresh boxes with Marshall's label!

can you tell me a bit about the cab? 
i have a 1960B with two V30th and two G12 75 and i love it, my JVM and my YJM sound great on it, but i really want to get the YJM one of this beauty cabs.. to go alone with that 60-70 feel.


----------



## byrdparis

duncan11 said:


> nice, what settings are you using for your boost/volume? Aside from a beano tone the boost sometimes does too much breakup vs. taking it off and just cranking the channel vols all the way.


 
hi duncan, thanks.
i think that my settings was - boos\b-vol: on half~ and the volume knobs was: 1 at 6-7 and the 2 was on 5~ i think (i use the jamper of course) 
i was playing thru a very hot humbucker so.. it was pretty distorted. 
i was playing with guitar volume to get a different vibe for each riff though...
or at least that was the plan 

il get the booster knobs around where ever i need it... i guess im not so used to have less distortion sound on my hand... i always played with alot on tap and thru the cabinet (i do have a JVM for it ) .
the YJM tech me to get other useful beautiful sounds that are not involve to much dist. so il get to play some other stuff with those inspirations il get from his sounds.


----------



## Midnight Blues

duncan11 said:


> Nice!!! Before doing anything with it, hook up the cab and then run the auto bias. The 4 valve lights flash in sequence then they go off but the 50 watt switch still flashes, when that's done flashing, then you're all set.
> 
> Had to re bias mine tonite (didn't move the plug) as I powered up, let it heat up, threw it on and wala, no sound  back onto standby, then on again nothing. Full power off, and on, still nada. I was like WTF!! Then I re-ran the auto bias and it seemed to work. Whew!



Thanks Duncan, I really appreciate it. It was hard to contain myself, but I could easily see me not doing what I was supposed to do and breaking something in the process! Man, thank God you got her working again. I would have likely passed-out! 



66 galaxie said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club Midnight!



Thanks 66 g! I'm glad that I could join such an august group!!!!



byrdparis said:


> oh man! what an excitement!!! i am so happy for you! nothing is like open up a fresh boxes with Marshall's label!
> 
> can you tell me a bit about the cab?
> i have a 1960B with two V30th and two G12 75 and i love it, my JVM and my YJM sound great on it, but i really want to get the YJM one of this beauty cabs.. to go alone with that 60-70 feel.



Hi bp. Bet you're loving your new toy too right!? 

It's made with plywood (birch) and has 4 x 12 Celestion G-12M Greenbacks. 100W rating of course. The Grillcloth is what know as the "Basketweave" pattern. Nice warm sound, not quite as bright as the 1960A/Bs. I almost went with the 1960A (yes, I'm quite partial to the angled front), but the SLP double Stack that I had many years ago had the AX/BX. Besides, I figure if the AX/BX is good enough for Mr. Beck, it's good enough for me!

Throwing-out a question: Is it me, or is this Head bigger than the 1959? I don't recall mine being that big?


----------



## byrdparis

its big man!!! major200 big!!!
my JVM looks like a fu#$% toy beside it


----------



## Midnight Blues

I thought so!


----------



## db3266

forgive my ignorance, but what model is your cab?

I really like the cab that Tails has in his avatar, I think his is a BX ?


----------



## db3266

this one


----------



## Midnight Blues

Hard to tell, but I don't think it's BX? Might be a JH?


----------



## Midnight Blues

Oh, btw, I failed to mention that unbeknownst to me, I had a celebratory doughnut last night with coffee. My wife called it a "Danish filled with Custard", but I'm not so sure?


----------



## db3266

So, how are finding the YJM? Have I missed your tone report?


----------



## duncan11

byrdparis said:


> hi duncan, thanks.
> i think that my settings was - boos\b-vol: on half~ and the volume knobs was: 1 at 6-7 and the 2 was on 5~ i think (i use the jamper of course)
> i was playing thru a very hot humbucker so.. it was pretty distorted.
> i was playing with guitar volume to get a different vibe for each riff though...
> or at least that was the plan
> 
> il get the booster knobs around where ever i need it... i guess im not so used to have less distortion sound on my hand... i always played with alot on tap and thru the cabinet (i do have a JVM for it ) .
> the YJM tech me to get other useful beautiful sounds that are not involve to much dist. so il get to play some other stuff with those inspirations il get from his sounds.



Yeah I was running the boost about half to 3/4 up and the volume on about 4-5 depending. I was using one of my les pauls as I don't have my good strat at the moment, it's being refinished. May have her back next year.  But I could hear the EJ tone was definetly there though, I just need a strat to bring it out to the fullest.



Midnight Blues said:


> Thanks Duncan, I really appreciate it. It was hard to contain myself, but I could easily see me not doing what I was supposed to do and breaking something in the process! Man, thank God you got her working again. I would have likely passed-out!
> 
> 
> Throwing-out a question: Is it me, or is this Head bigger than the 1959? I don't recall mine being that big?



yeah I was worried for a moment there. The other nite I was trying out a used cab I just picked up and I couldn't tell if one of the speakers was dead. So I powered the amp off, after testing initially, and I'm like 90% positive I left it on the single 16ohm speaker out on the head, as well as the 16ohm input in the 1960. But then threw the back swtich on the cab to stereo (yes I turned the amp fully off before doing this). 

Turned amp on for like 20 secs but the power attenuator was on maybe 3% so it was not pushing a lot of power. Then back off, then back to 16ohm mono with the switch on the cab. What I can't recall is if I actually hooked to the 1x8ohm jack on the cab for this. I've been re-running the scenario in my mind and am 50/50 on if I switched the output jack on the head to 8 when I switched the plate to stereo. Aside from it not turning on first thing last nite (and it did work monday nite when I tried it too, fired right up) that was the only hiccup. But now it's got me thinking, COULD you run it like this?

one of the single 8ohm jacks on the YJM






switch on 1960a cab to stereo, and on this jack-






Would that technically be 8 ohms, head and speaker, but only using a single pair of speakers in the 1960?

When I tested it with whatever I did, I did recall hearing all 4 speakers sound or at least it sounded as if they were on, so I'm thinking I probably had the 16ohm jack still plugged in, and the right side jack plugged in but set to stereo.  Like i said she still works and sounds ok, but it was probably good that it was only for like 20 secs and at very very low power mode. < 3%



yup it even dwarfs the AFD its next to! I guess with all the cool tones in it, it needs a bigger box to hold them all.


----------



## Redstone

byrdparis said:


> oh man! what an excitement!!! i am so happy for you! nothing is like open up a fresh boxes with Marshall's label!
> 
> can you tell me a bit about the cab?
> i have a 1960B with two V30th and two G12 75 and i love it, my JVM and my YJM sound great on it, but i really want to get the YJM one of this beauty cabs.. to go alone with that 60-70 feel.



That looks F@@kin sexy!!!  I really like the grill cloth on those 1960axs. I really wanted to get one but I was scared of blowing the speakers. I think I might get 2 greenback and mix them with my V30's and put some checkered grill cloth on my 1960av. Congrats on that box of epic tones


----------



## Midnight Blues

db3266 said:


> So, how are finding the YJM? Have I missed your tone report?



Me? I have to confess; shoot me now, shoot me now. I haven't tried it yet. Was out tonight with visitors for work and just got home a little while ago. Hopefully tomorrow before we have a houseful.



duncan11 said:


> yeah I was worried for a moment there. The other nite I was trying out a used cab I just picked up and I couldn't tell if one of the speakers was dead. So I powered the amp off, after testing initially, and I'm like 90% positive I left it on the single 16ohm speaker out on the head, as well as the 16ohm input in the 1960. But then threw the back swtich on the cab to stereo (yes I turned the amp fully off before doing this).
> 
> Turned amp on for like 20 secs but the power attenuator was on maybe 3% so it was not pushing a lot of power. Then back off, then back to 16ohm mono with the switch on the cab. What I can't recall is if I actually hooked to the 1x8ohm jack on the cab for this. I've been re-running the scenario in my mind and am 50/50 on if I switched the output jack on the head to 8 when I switched the plate to stereo. Aside from it not turning on first thing last nite (and it did work monday nite when I tried it too, fired right up) that was the only hiccup. But now it's got me thinking, COULD you run it like this?
> 
> Would that technically be 8 ohms, head and speaker, but only using a single pair of speakers in the 1960?
> 
> When I tested it with whatever I did, I did recall hearing all 4 speakers sound or at least it sounded as if they were on, so I'm thinking I probably had the 16ohm jack still plugged in, and the right side jack plugged in but set to stereo.  Like i said she still works and sounds ok, but it was probably good that it was only for like 20 secs and at very very low power mode. < 3%



Very good/interesting questions? I'm really not sure? No doubt there are others here that would have the answers though.



Redstone said:


> That looks F@@kin sexy!!!  I really like the grill cloth on those 1960axs. I really wanted to get one but I was scared of blowing the speakers. I think I might get 2 greenback and mix them with my V30's and put some checkered grill cloth on my 1960av. Congrats on that box of epic tones



Thanks Redstone! What makes you think you'd blow the speakers? They're rated high enough?


----------



## FennRx

the 1960ax cabs have 4x 25 watt speakera = rated 100w. when cranked, a 100w head will put out more than 100w. The general rule of thumb is to have the cab rated for 1.5 times the wattage of the amp. So my 1960a is rated 300w and can handle the YJM with the volumes dimed. The ax would blow. If you look at GC's website, it recommends using a power brake if 1 cab is used with a 100w head.

of course the YJM can be switched to 50w mode and has a built in attenuator. And what are the odds of someone actually running a 100w amp wide open?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Midnight Blues said:


> Thanks Duncan, I really appreciate it. It was hard to contain myself, but I could easily see me not doing what I was supposed to do and breaking something in the process! Man, thank God you got her working again. I would have likely passed-out!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 66 g! I'm glad that I could join such an august group!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bp. Bet you're loving your new toy too right!?
> 
> It's made with plywood (birch) and has 4 x 12 Celestion G-12M Greenbacks. 100W rating of course. The Grillcloth is what know as the "Basketweave" pattern. Nice warm sound, not quite as bright as the 1960A/Bs. I almost went with the 1960A (yes, I'm quite partial to the angled front), but the SLP double Stack that I had many years ago had the AX/BX. Besides, I figure if the AX/BX is good enough for Mr. Beck, it's good enough for me!
> 
> Throwing-out a question: Is it me, or is this Head bigger than the 1959? I don't recall mine being that big?



What you have is referred to as 'checkerboard'. 

Basketweave looks like this ...


----------



## byrdparis

I don’t know if I got your question right but I do think that you asked if you could power half a quad cab?!

If so, yes you can. 
You can plug from the 1X8ohm output from the head to the 1960 either way (when it turn to a stereo! mode). then only 2 X12" will work and not all the four of them. 
Its basically turn to be two individual 2X12 cabs that you can use how you feel fits. That is rated 8ohm.
I've got 4X12 1960B that I was switching a couple of the G12 75 for a V30th 
So I actually got 4X12 with a combination for a more balance sound (to my liking) and two different 2X12 to choose from for any kind of sound I wanted.. (though I will diminished the wall of sound by taking down 2 speakers from a quad) 

Hope I help and not returning some stuff you already know J​


----------



## Totally Bored

OMG that thing is beautiful 







I don't need one of these but I really want one. This thread sucks and must go away ...lol


----------



## David Corrales

Totally Bored said:


> I don't need one of these but I really want one. This thread sucks and must go away ...lol



LOL totally agree! This thread is dangerous!


----------



## Midnight Blues

crossroadsnyc said:


> What you have is referred to as 'checkerboard'



Thanks crossroads, I sit corrected. All these years (35+) and I've been calling them that and I've been wrong! My apologies to all my Marshall brethren for my ignorance.



Totally Bored said:


> OMG that thing is beautiful
> 
> I don't need one of these but I really want one. This thread sucks and must go away ...lol



Thanks TB. I didn't either, but...


----------



## mr.brownstone

Well, I guess the big and beloved YJM100 club got a new member yesterday since I had to pull trigger on this one:










I almost forgot how trilling and exciting is to open a a brand new box with a big Marshall inside. 





This one still has the union jack sticker (not the 50th aniv) so this one is from the first batch and it is dated from 2011.





Sitting on my 1960av ready to rock.


First impressions:
I only had one hour or so yesterday to play it but I think it was enough to make a little comparation with my AFD100.
First of all this box is HUGE. It is 2 fingers or so bigger than my AFD100. The first sound I dealed was everything at 12 o'clock, EPA 12 o'clock and Volume 1 cranked (no boost and no effects) and it was just amazing. It's really amazing how this amp acts so different from the AFD100 even with the same cabinet. This setting is the instant classic Marshall crunch perfect for the Rythm/Chord sound alla AC/DC, Led Zep and so many others. Every single note sounded perfect. It really is that perfect. This is the main difference to the AFD100 which is great for screaming lead stuff and lacks some smoothness on Rythm sounds (it can be "fixed" with the volume/tone pot on the guitar).

The next step was to link both channels since this was the feature I was craving to test. I did it but I had to have a bit more tweaking since the sounded became more full and with more bass and mids. Anyway, the amp is perfect for the stuff I play. Very classic sounding with a very good base tone that I can color with a few effects and boost for the little solos I manage to play.

Back panel features:
I tested the boost and the Reverb and the first impression is not as good as the main sound of the amp. Maybe I need to lose a bit more time finding better settings but the boost sound IMO lacked something and the Reverb is not as good as the ones I normally use with my M13 Stombox.

Anyway, I am extremely happy with this amp and now the next step is pair it with my AFD100.

I guess I need to update my signature.


----------



## Holme

Mr.Brownstone!!!


----------



## mr.brownstone

hahaha!

I always wanted a 1959 and I guess this was a very good chance to get it. And not moving, my AFD is still right here and ready to rock.


----------



## ufguy73

congrats brownstone!

such an exciting thing, seeing that big white box and so much glee in unpacking it, right?

in terms of the boost, try treating it as its own channel - and dial in the eq and volume I and II to taste with it. for me, its not the best as just a 'boost' to what you have the amp dialed in for but when dialing in the amp specifically around the boost it can sound really, really good.


----------



## duncan11

ha another AFD/YJM player, welcome to the club! 








More proof of this amps versatility, I was messin about with it last nite and unwittingly stumbled on a great CCR tone which is identical to up around the bend. That twingey distortion on the open D and A, all there.


----------



## David Corrales

Dammit... I'm not going to be able to afford the YJM for some months I think. Hopefully they won't be all gone or the price raised too much by then :Ohno:

BTW, I love all those YJM pics


----------



## Holme

I'm sure they'll still be available DC!!!
Till then a place awaits you in the 'chest rug' hall of fame!
We await your arrival!


----------



## Mat_P

You guys should all stop buying YJM's ASAP! They are shit anyway!
Once I have the cash for my No#2 at hand there'll be none left
.


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I'm sure they'll still be available DC!!!
> Till then a place awaits you in the 'chest rug' hall of fame!
> We await your arrival!



My YJM certainly put hair on my chest.......and cracks on my wall


----------



## mr.brownstone

duncan11 said:


> ha another AFD/YJM player, welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof of this amps versatility, I was messin about with it last nite and unwittingly stumbled on a great CCR tone which is identical to up around the bend. That twingey distortion on the open D and A, all there.



That's what I call a landscape from heaven.

I'm planning to the do the same (buying a new cab) but I think I'll go for the 1960AX since it has those greenies that sounded so good everytime I got the chance to try them.

Relating deals, I don't know what kind of deals you guys got on your amps but mine was cheaper than my AFD. It was 1100€ since I got the JMP1c in the same store a few weeks before so they gave me special attention.

Now I need some settings since I'm still working on finding good tones specially with the boost.

If I ever get the chance to pair these 2 live the AFD will be my Lead Tone and the YJM will be my Rythm/Chord sound. I just love the note defenition on the YJM.


----------



## duncan11

mr.brownstone said:


> That's what I call a landscape from heaven.
> 
> I'm planning to the do the same (buying a new cab) but I think I'll go for the 1960AX since it has those greenies that sounded so good everytime I got the chance to try them.
> 
> Relating deals, I don't know what kind of deals you guys got on your amps but mine was cheaper than my AFD. It was 1100€ since I got the JMP1c in the same store a few weeks before so they gave me special attention.
> 
> Now I need some settings since I'm still working on finding good tones specially with the boost.
> 
> If I ever get the chance to pair these 2 live the AFD will be my Lead Tone and the YJM will be my Rythm/Chord sound. I just love the note defenition on the YJM.



Yup. I too got my YJM cheaper than my AFD, but only by maybe 200 bucks or so. What I'd love to do (but is downright impossible for a few reasons) is do dual AFD's (34/AFD respectively) and then the YJM. Three at once!  But no room for another 4x12 cab.


----------



## db3266

Does anyone use a Fuzz with the YJM?
I bought a Hendrix 70th Anniversary tribute edition Fuzz yesterday, it's the BC108 Silicon Fuzz Face in an MXR sized box.
I can't get a good tone out of it with the Strat and the YJM with the Fuzz knob at any appreciable level. All the dials on the YJM are at 12 o'clock (an earlier post in this thread made me try all the dials in this position, it gives a great crunch tone).
With the Fuzz knob turned up, the tone becomes very saturated and very very gainy.

Coversely, if I turn the fuzz all the way down and keep the level on the pedal up (using the pedal as a boost), the tone is really fat with a bit of bite (better than the inbuilt boost).

So, what settings would you suggest I try to get some nice Fuzz?


----------



## db3266

Steppin' Out

Les Paul R7. Bare Knuckle PG Blues.
Bridge Pickup, volume on 10, tone on 2.
PIO caps, CTS pots.

Amp Settings,
P 4
B 6
M 3
T 4
Top left V1 on 7

Boost Volume 4
Boost Gain 8
Reverb 3
EPA 3.2 (or 9 o/clock)

I cannot for the life of me get this track to render correctly out of Reaper, it looses some clarity in the process.

Some mistakes, but though I would share......it's not Beano tone, but it was fun to play and learn.......

Turn it up !!!!!!

Steppin' Out by db3266 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Odin69

db3266 said:


> Does anyone use a Fuzz with the YJM?
> I bought a Hendrix 70th Anniversary tribute edition Fuzz yesterday, it's the BC108 Silicon Fuzz Face in an MXR sized box.
> I can't get a good tone out of it with the Strat and the YJM with the Fuzz knob at any appreciable level. All the dials on the YJM are at 12 o'clock (an earlier post in this thread made me try all the dials in this position, it gives a great crunch tone).
> With the Fuzz knob turned up, the tone becomes very saturated and very very gainy.
> 
> Coversely, if I turn the fuzz all the way down and keep the level on the pedal up (using the pedal as a boost), the tone is really fat with a bit of bite (better than the inbuilt boost).
> 
> So, what settings would you suggest I try to get some nice Fuzz?


 
I have a Dunlop JB fuzz face, and with my YJM strat the pedal sounds like more of an overdrive. The pickups in my YJM strat are low output so, you don't get the full fuzz effect out of the pedal. It's like you had a guitar with hot pickups and rolled the volume down halfway. It sounds great with humbuckers. 

I usually have the fuzz and volume knobs from 3 o'clock to full on. I get a rich thick tone out of it.


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> Steppin' Out
> 
> Les Paul R7. Bare Knuckle PG Blues.
> Bridge Pickup, volume on 10, tone on 2.
> PIO caps, CTS pots.
> 
> Amp Settings,
> P 4
> B 6
> M 3
> T 4
> Top left V1 on 7
> 
> Boost Volume 4
> Boost Gain 8
> Reverb 3
> EPA 3.2 (or 9 o/clock)
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get this track to render correctly out of Reaper, it looses some clarity in the process.
> 
> Some mistakes, but though I would share......it's not Beano tone, but it was fun to play and learn.......
> 
> Turn it up !!!!!!
> 
> Steppin' Out by db3266 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Nice! What'd you use to record it with? Curious.


----------



## db3266

SM57 and a Focusrite USB interface, into my Mac running Reaper.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> Steppin' Out
> 
> Les Paul R7. Bare Knuckle PG Blues.
> Bridge Pickup, volume on 10, tone on 2.
> PIO caps, CTS pots.
> 
> Amp Settings,
> P 4
> B 6
> M 3
> T 4
> Top left V1 on 7
> 
> Boost Volume 4
> Boost Gain 8
> Reverb 3
> EPA 3.2 (or 9 o/clock)
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get this track to render correctly out of Reaper, it looses some clarity in the process.
> 
> Some mistakes, but though I would share......it's not Beano tone, but it was fun to play and learn.......
> 
> Turn it up !!!!!!
> 
> Steppin' Out by db3266 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds great, db!


----------



## db3266

Thanks. But the more I play it back, the more I realise I am still a long way from being able to play it correctly. There are a few clear mistakes, but overall, I don't have the easy feel the EC gets in his playing I am missing some notes out in certain places.

Overall tone, I have to say the recording is poor (again, the more I listen, the more I don't like it). I doff my hat to the recording engineers back in the day. The Beano recarding has so much clarity and punch. It must be all to do with volume, but I can't record at those levels in my small room. I am realising that I substitue gain for volume, ie, when I want more sustain, I increase the gain, but actually, I think I need to add volume as well (which I can't at home).

Recording yourself is a real leveler, it makes you realise the mistakes you are doing (and I must admit, I have repeated them so often with this song they have become habit), I think I need to go back and revisit it with a bit more attention to detail.

Still, I could not play this 4 weeks ago, so some progress is being made


----------



## db3266

Odin69 said:


> I have a Dunlop JB fuzz face, and with my YJM strat the pedal sounds like more of an overdrive. The pickups in my YJM strat are low output so, you don't get the full fuzz effect out of the pedal. It's like you had a guitar with hot pickups and rolled the volume down halfway. It sounds great with humbuckers.
> 
> I usually have the fuzz and volume knobs from 3 o'clock to full on. I get a rich thick tone out of it.


 
I've just realised I have stupidly put the Fuzz directly after my Boss TU-3.
I need to swap them around.


----------



## Odin69

db3266 said:


> I've just realised I have stupidly put the Fuzz directly after my Boss TU-3.
> I need to swap them around.


 
I don't know anything about the Boss tuner, is it true by-pass? I have a Peterson Strobo Stomp and it doesn't affect my pedals. It's first on my pedalboard.


----------



## db3266

The TU-3 is buffered. This, I think, will be giving me tonal issues with the Fuzz. Everything I have read suggests the Fuzz should go before any buffered pedals.


----------



## mr.brownstone

Sounds great to me. Only played with unlinked channels when I first tried the amp. I guess I gotta give it a try again!


----------



## SlyStrat

After much reading and listening to clips I bought a YJM from Eddies on ebay. I've owned almost every Marshall and hope its a keeper. I prefer NMV tone.
Somewhere here was a suggestion for first time power up and break-in. Can't find it now.


----------



## marshallmellowed

SlyStrat said:


> Somewhere here was a suggestion for first time power up and break-in. Can't find it now.




Not sure if this was what you were looking for, but I had posted this a while back...



marshallmellowed said:


> I would power the amp up and let it get good and hot "burn in" for an hour or two, then power it down and go through the autobias (while the amp is still hot). I say this because as an amp warms up, component values change, which will affect the bias settings. Good luck with your new amp!


----------



## SlyStrat

Thats it, thanks!


----------



## db3266

Does the foot pedal work with a normal guitar lead?


----------



## Midnight Blues

mr.brownstone said:


> Well, I guess the big and beloved YJM100 club got a new member yesterday since I had to pull trigger on this one:
> 
> I almost forgot how trilling and exciting is to open a a brand new box with a big Marshall inside.
> 
> This one still has the union jack sticker (not the 50th aniv) so this one is from the first batch and it is dated from 2011.



Mr. B, congrats, HNAD and welcome to the YJM100 club!!!!!!!!!! 

I was slightly disappointed when I took mine out of the box and it didn't have the Union Jack on it, but I'm over it now. Thinking of it now, I haven't checked the serial number, nor have a I registered it yet. I'll have to do that.

In the immortal words of Steve Marriott, "Rock-on"!!!!!!!!!!



db3266 said:


> Steppin' Out
> 
> Les Paul R7. Bare Knuckle PG Blues.
> Bridge Pickup, volume on 10, tone on 2.
> PIO caps, CTS pots.
> 
> Amp Settings,
> P 4
> B 6
> M 3
> T 4
> Top left V1 on 7
> 
> Boost Volume 4
> Boost Gain 8
> Reverb 3
> EPA 3.2 (or 9 o/clock)
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get this track to render correctly out of Reaper, it looses some clarity in the process.
> 
> Some mistakes, but though I would share......it's not Beano tone, but it was fun to play and learn.......
> 
> Turn it up !!!!!!
> 
> Thanks. But the more I play it back, the more I realise I am still a long way from being able to play it correctly. There are a few clear mistakes, but overall, I don't have the easy feel the EC gets in his playing I am missing some notes out in certain places.
> 
> Overall tone, I have to say the recording is poor (again, the more I listen, the more I don't like it). I doff my hat to the recording engineers back in the day. The Beano recarding has so much clarity and punch. It must be all to do with volume, but I can't record at those levels in my small room. I am realising that I substitue gain for volume, ie, when I want more sustain, I increase the gain, but actually, I think I need to add volume as well (which I can't at home).
> 
> Recording yourself is a real leveler, it makes you realise the mistakes you are doing (and I must admit, I have repeated them so often with this song they have become habit), I think I need to go back and revisit it with a bit more attention to detail.
> 
> Still, I could not play this 4 weeks ago, so some progress is being made



Sounded good to me db, GREAT playin' and GREAT tone! Remember, your your own worst critic.


----------



## byrdparis

speaking of serial numbers, i cant see mine, where can i get it?
on the top of form that four guys was sign on it say "serial number__________"
but its blank there, no number


----------



## Holme

byrdparis said:


> speaking of serial numbers, i cant see mine, where can i get it?
> on the top of form that four guys was sign on it say "serial number__________"
> but its blank there, no number



Have a look round the back-


----------



## Odin69

db3266 said:


> Does the foot pedal work with a normal guitar lead?


 
Yes.


----------



## byrdparis

ya thanks holme. 
got it, but cant relly understand which number (from the 1500 units) it is.. though i think its 313..


----------



## SlyStrat

OK, just got done tone testing my new YJM.
Comparing it to my '88 and '95 1987x with no bright cap.
Even without bridging channels, my 50 watt's have way more bass. Thats plugging into top ch. 1 only. I have the bass at 3 on the 50's, and all the way up on the YJM. Plus bridging channels on the YJM. 
A 100w head should be thumpier and have more bass than a 50. Yes, I've owned a bunch of Marshall amps. From a '69 Super Lead up to a current VM, and everything in between. 
The YJM "EPA" does work pretty good. The YJM's EPA has better tone than running it through an Aracom attenuator. Yet my 1987's have better tone when ran through the Aracom than the YJM with EPA.
Also, the YJM doesn't have the distortion a 1959 has with volumes maxed.
For now my 1987's have better tone than the YJM. They are more organic, vintage toned, and have more bass available.
I have to try some different preamp tubes in the YJM before I make up my mind if its a keeper.


----------



## John 14:6

SlyStrat said:


> OK, just got done tone testing my new YJM.
> Comparing it to my '88 and '95 1987x with no bright cap.
> Even without bridging channels, my 50 watt's have way more bass. Thats plugging into top ch. 1 only. I have the bass at 3 on the 50's, and all the way up on the YJM. Plus bridging channels on the YJM.
> A 100w head should be thumpier and have more bass than a 50. Yes, I've owned a bunch of Marshall amps. From a '69 Super Lead up to a current VM, and everything in between.
> The YJM "EPA" does work pretty good. The YJM's EPA has better tone than running it through an Aracom attenuator. Yet my 1987's have better tone when ran through the Aracom than the YJM with EPA.
> Also, the YJM doesn't have the distortion a 1959 has with volumes maxed.
> For now my 1987's have better tone than the YJM. They are more organic, vintage toned, and have more bass available.
> I have to try some different preamp tubes in the YJM before I make up my mind if its a keeper.


 You should have all kinds of bass available with the YJM100. It sounds like something may not be right with your amp. Stick all JJ 12AX7's in the preamp spots and that will get rid of the extra brightness of the stock Shuguangs in V2 through V4. V1 has a JJ under the can stock. Putting JJ's in V2 and V4 will really change the character of the amp.


----------



## SlyStrat

My settings:


----------



## Holme

Have you tried an 'auto-bias' before playing & are all the warning lights off around the back?
Seems a little odd,you could try turning vol.2 up more but those settings should be very fat sounding indeed?


----------



## ufguy73

especially with the presence off - i think mine would sound like mud set up like that?


----------



## ToneScythe

I have very bright guitar (all maple), and Vol 1 sounds 'classic', Vol II as bassy as You can get. Something's not right here, if You set bass to 10 and it's not enough...


----------



## SlyStrat

Eddies Guitars told me to ship it back and he'll send another one.
I rarely use presence on any amps. I don't have muddy tone.


----------



## ufguy73

i wonder i thats my amp #2 that i had to argue with eddies to take back


----------



## crossroadsnyc

That's what you guys get for buying those Vietnamese ones from Eddie's. Why do you think he has such an endless supply at those prices? 




























































Kidding!


----------



## SlyStrat

ufguy73 said:


> i wonder i thats my amp #2 that i had to argue with eddies to take back


 
Please call me about that. 
Sent a PM.


----------



## mr.brownstone

Well, I am a nob head relating 70's, 80's Plexi's and whatever... but seriously, I dont dare to try those settings u posted on my YJM100 SlyStrat because it will be muddy as hell.

Of course tone is subjective but I found my sweet spot with these settings:

P. 4
B. 5
M. 6
T. 6
V1. 9
V2. 6

I'm playing on Les Paul's for the moment and a 1960AV that some people find thin sounding but I wonder when I get a cab with greenies I'll have a tone fatter than Oprah!


----------



## SlyStrat

Your V30 cab is thin sounding? To my ears GB's are thinner toned.
My faves are Celestion Heritage G12-65s. Better than most.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's what you guys get for buying those Vietnamese ones from Eddie's. Why do you think he has such an endless supply at those prices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding!





I love Cross,he was so nice before he joined the dark side!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I love Cross,he was so nice before he joined the dark side!



The dark side has changed me! :Ohno:


----------



## mr.brownstone

SlyStrat said:


> Your V30 cab is thin sounding? To my ears GB's are thinner toned.
> My faves are Celestion Heritage G12-65s. Better than most.



I don't find my V30 cab thin but I heard some people saying V30 are not the fatest speakers.

I don't have any experience with greenbacks but naturally they dont a creamier sound?


----------



## Holme

mr.brownstone said:


> I don't find my V30 cab thin but I heard some people saying V30 are not the fatest speakers.
> 
> I don't have any experience with greenbacks but naturally they dont a creamier sound?



If you get chance give a 1960AX a whirl....
Don't come crying with bruises when the speakers beat you up though!
SNAP!!!


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> The dark side has changed me! :Ohno:


----------



## SlyStrat

I never liked GB's. To me they have a ratty treble that bugs my ears. V30's are thicker toned. The '65's are kinda like a GB but have a treble cut and are thicker toned. I don't like 75's at all. They have a weird "plastic" tone.
The new Celestion "Creambacks" are supposed to be nice. 
I also like Scumback M75s.


----------



## mr.brownstone

As I said I have no experience with the speakers and I'm a speaker geek. I just had the oportunity to try a few couple of amps in a 1960AX and the cab sounded great to me.


----------



## FennRx

YJM deafened me again while jamming last night. And I accidentally discovered a great sound. While using my Boss me-50, I thought I was using the TS setting but inadvertently moved the switch to the Rat. When used with my Strat, I got a fat, thick distortion that was just perfect for hair metal leads.


----------



## mr.brownstone

mr.brownstone said:


> As I said I have no experience with the speakers and I'm a *NOT A* speaker geek. I just had the oportunity to try a few couple of amps in a 1960AX and the cab sounded great to me.



Little correction on the post above.

Talking about pedals, although I've found a good spot on the boost settings as well, I had better results trowing some EQ and Tube Driver in front of the amp.

Don't know what you guys think of the Line 6 M13 (I know many people hate Line6) but for now it's been a very good tool to reproduce any possible sound I find. Plenty of distortions (I don't use them as much as other pedals), reverbs, delays, etc...


----------



## SlyStrat

Just a quick pic before I send the YJM back to Eddie's.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Let the bashing begin, but after having my YJM100 for almost two weeks, I finally got the chance to play with it today. 

*O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* What an amp!!!!!!!!!!!! Decided to go with my Frampton, plugged directly into channel I and ended-up playing some PF and Humble Pie for a couple of hours. Been playing my acoustic Guitars for quite a while, so it was quite the change. My lead playing was not where I'd like it to be.

Nevertheless, this amp is absolutely *AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* The EPA is just ridiculous and Noise Gate is superb!!!! I cranked volume I to 10 (it doesn't need to go to 11) and I had my wife turn the EPA full-up and I thought the house was going to come down

I was able to get some pretty decent tone, but I still need to play with it for a while. Can't wait for my vacation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FennRx

it's about time, ya bastid!


----------



## Midnight Blues

FennRx said:


> it's about time, ya bastid!





Think I'm going to play some more!!!!


Thanks Fenn!!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Just finished playing some more a little while ago. I checked-out the "Gain" and "Booster" this time around. All I can type is *WOW!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Redstone

Midnight Blues said:


> Just finished playing some more a little while ago. I checked-out the "Gain" and "Booster" this time around. All I can type is *WOW!!!!!!!!!!*



So........I'm guessing you like it?


----------



## Marival

Midnight Blues said:


> Just finished playing some more a little while ago. I checked-out the "Gain" and "Booster" this time around. All I can type is *WOW!!!!!!!!!!*



The booster is about as DOD as they get nowadays. I'm glad you dig it.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Redstone said:


> So........I'm guessing you like it?



Nah, not really. Pretty disappointed actually. 



Marival said:


> The booster is about as DOD as they get nowadays. I'm glad you dig it.



Thanks Marival!


Can you guys see me smiling from ear-to-ear as I type?


----------



## Holme

I have a vision....


----------



## Midnight Blues

Looks just like me Holme!


----------



## Holme

Midnight Blues said:


> Looks just like me Holme!



Glad its put a smile on your face!

(The amp & Zippy!!!)


----------



## Midnight Blues

Thanks Holme!


----------



## Redstone

The funniest thing ever happened to me today. First off, my cousin in america is a huge Van Halen fan. He absolutely psycho about the gold Eddie Van Halen tone. He has one of those EVH 5150 because he thinks that is the way to get that sound.

Anyway, I was talking to him on skype today. I haven't seen or talked to him on skype since probably before may. I told him I got a new amp but I didn't say what it was. I played him the few bits of VH riff I know with the best VH tone I could get out of my amp (I set it up before hand). I asked him to guess what amp I bought and he guessed that I got a 5150 like him. You should have seen his facial expression when I tolf him it was an Yngwie signature Marshall. He literally said, but how can an Yngwie amp sound more like Eddie than his own amp?? It was PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## Holme

Ha Haaa!
But EVH's original set up was using a 1959 Superlead,sooo your amp IS more accurate than your cousins......it just doesn't have his name on it!
I guess Peavey must have made him an offer he couldn't refuse somewhere down the line?


----------



## DWK302

Here we go again about EVH tone. Never thought it was anything special.


----------



## Holme

DWK302 said:


> Here we go again about EVH tone. Never thought it was anything special.



To be honest it's had very little discussion on this thread!
I'm more Gibson in & AC/DC,Hard Rock type fan!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> The funniest thing ever happened to me today. First off, my cousin in america is a huge Van Halen fan. He absolutely psycho about the gold Eddie Van Halen tone. He has one of those EVH 5150 because he thinks that is the way to get that sound.
> 
> Anyway, I was talking to him on skype today. I haven't seen or talked to him on skype since probably before may. I told him I got a new amp but I didn't say what it was. I played him the few bits of VH riff I know with the best VH tone I could get out of my amp (I set it up before hand). I asked him to guess what amp I bought and he guessed that I got a 5150 like him. You should have seen his facial expression when I tolf him it was an Yngwie signature Marshall. He literally said, but how can an Yngwie amp sound more like Eddie than his own amp?? It was PRICELESS!!!!



I haven't had any problems playing VH tunes through my YJM ... though, it'll probably take me a while for my amp / cabs to start looking like his (note, sticker is long gone)!


----------



## poppopmadman

This is the best head for me EVER!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD9R3mdksUw"]Andy Anderson Sartori - Fender YJM Stratocaster and Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube[/ame]

YJM Strat plug into the YJM100
I am still working out the final tones for this combo.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

poppopmadman said:


> This is the best head for me EVER!!
> Andy Anderson Sartori - Fender YJM Stratocaster and Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube
> 
> YJM Strat plug into the YJM100
> I am still working out the final tones for this combo.



Welcome to the forum! Terrific!


----------



## Redstone

poppopmadman said:


> This is the best head for me EVER!!
> Andy Anderson Sartori - Fender YJM Stratocaster and Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube
> 
> YJM Strat plug into the YJM100
> I am still working out the final tones for this combo.




Welcome to the forums


----------



## Redstone

I put in one of those Tung-Sol valves into V1 in my YJM today. Holy f@@k it sounds awesome! Can't wait for the weekend to spend some proper quality time with my babies (Guits and YJM)


----------



## byrdparis

crossroadsnyc said:


> I haven't had any problems playing VH tunes through my YJM ... though, it'll probably take me a while for my amp / cabs to start looking like his (note, sticker is long gone)!


 
can you pleas share your setting for VH tone?
how you using the amp and AXE?
thanks alot!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

byrdparis said:


> can you pleas share your setting for VH tone?
> how you using the amp and AXE?
> thanks alot!



There's no magic formula ... you just have to tweak until you find what works for you w/your own gear / style.


----------



## byrdparis

crossroadsnyc said:


> There's no magic formula ... you just have to tweak until you find what works for you w/your own gear / style.


 
I didn't say that you are a magician...  just trying to catch your way for getting EVH tone. I'm still can't get his vibe from the YJM... so i guess I'm missing something. its always feel\sound a bit to tight to me.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

poppopmadman said:


> This is the best head for me EVER!!
> Andy Anderson Sartori - Fender YJM Stratocaster and Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube
> 
> YJM Strat plug into the YJM100
> I am still working out the final tones for this combo.



Um... 
In that video you have what looks like about a dozen Marshall Heads  unless I counted wrong
I'm glad you finally found one you liked


----------



## ToneScythe

poppopmadman said:


> This is the best head for me EVER!!
> Andy Anderson Sartori - Fender YJM Stratocaster and Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube
> 
> YJM Strat plug into the YJM100
> I am still working out the final tones for this combo.


 
MAN, those sweeps... 

PLZ, make a recording with some delay and chorus!!!


----------



## Holme

poppopmadman said:


> This is the best head for me EVER!!
> Andy Anderson Sartori - Fender YJM Stratocaster and Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube
> 
> YJM Strat plug into the YJM100
> I am still working out the final tones for this combo.



I knew this day would come....you're Yngwie in disguise & you've come to get me for the doughnut jokes haven't you?:Ohno:

Seriously though you're an amazing player & what an entrance to the thread!
We're impressed & welcome!


----------



## Odin69

poppopmadman said:


> This is the best head for me EVER!!
> Andy Anderson Sartori - Fender YJM Stratocaster and Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube
> 
> YJM Strat plug into the YJM100
> I am still working out the final tones for this combo.


 
Yeah, kick ass playing. I checked out some of your audio clips that popped up after the initial video you posted, very neo-classical sounding.


----------



## Goto11

Hello everyone...

I've had my YJM 100 for couple weeks and I am very pleased with the tone but the FX loop is noisy and I'm not sure if that is normal. I suspected the pedals but removing everything and just inserting a short cable between Send and Return with the loop active I get this hum that is pretty loud. The amp is quiet as a mouse with FX disengaged...

I'm wondering if you guys have the same experience or is there something wrong with my amp? If you plug a cable (like the one for bridging the channels) directly into the Send-Receive jacks do you hear any difference in the noise level when you turn the FX on/off?


----------



## Holme

Goto11 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I've had my YJM 100 for couple weeks and i am very pleased with the tone but the FX loop is noisy and I'm not sure if that is normal. I suspected the pedals but even if I just insert a short cable between Send and Return with the loop active I get this hum that is pretty loud. The amp is quiet as a mouse with FX disengaged...
> 
> I'm wondering if you guys have the same experience or is there something wrong with my amp? If you plug the cable (like the one for bidging the channels) into the Send-Receive do you hear any difference in the noise level when you turn the FX on/off?



Hello & welcome!

I personally don't use it but i have heard cases of people getting problems with some pedals & not others?
Hopefully someone will be able to give you some more info!


----------



## Odin69

Goto11 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I've had my YJM 100 for couple weeks and I am very pleased with the tone but the FX loop is noisy and I'm not sure if that is normal. I suspected the pedals but even if I just insert a short cable between Send and Return with the loop active I get this hum that is pretty loud. The amp is quiet as a mouse with FX disengaged...
> 
> I'm wondering if you guys have the same experience or is there something wrong with my amp? If you plug the cable (like the one for bridging the channels) into the Send-Receive do you hear any difference in the noise level when you turn the FX on/off?


 
I don't know what kind of pedals you're using? If you're trying to use EQ's, booster's or, distortion/overdrive pedals in the loop it can create noise. Those pedals are usually put in front of the amp. I have a lot of pedals, some of the cheaper made ones give off more noise such as, delay's, flanger type pedals. Also, if you have the pedals on top of the head or, use wallwarts instead of a dedicated power supply like Voodoo Labs, Dunlop or some other brand, you can get excessive noise.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## MrBurst

I'm in the club I bought a new one sealed for $1,450.00 shipped. I will have it
Monday. I have about 11 different cabs to try it out with but I think it's going to sound best through my Marshall HW loaded with Celestion Lynchbacks.
I even have a YJM strat that I bought for a Deep Purple Tribute project but I have a nice stable of guitars to pick through.


----------



## Holme

MrBurst!

That's an impressive collection!


----------



## duncan11

I can't wait to plug either of these into my YJM or AFD and see what sounds I get-


----------



## Holme

Nice!


----------



## Redstone

I can't wait to plug this in when I'm finished building it 

Construction Project (Guitar) - Imgur


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I can't wait to plug this in when I'm finished building it
> 
> Construction Project (Guitar) - Imgur



It's coming on!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> It's coming on!



Thanks 

I'll adding more pics as I take them. I'm just doing the final touches on the chamfered edges with this fancy electric chisel my school has (much faster and easier than a normal chisel) I just got all the parts for it the other day, I'm just waiting for the Nut now. It cost me a pretty penny but I got some nice parts  If you want to see more of the guitar, take a look at the topic I made in the Guitar section. 

This is me while building it


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll adding more pics as I take them. I'm just doing the final touches on the chamfered edges with this fancy electric chisel my school has (much faster and easier than a normal chisel) I just got all the parts for it the other day, I'm just waiting for the Nut now. It cost me a pretty penny but I got some nice parts  If you want to see more of the guitar, take a look at the topic I made in the Guitar section.
> 
> This is me while building it



That'd be me!
Still it's gotta be more interesting than a birds nest or something!


----------



## Odin69

Mr. Burst and Duncan, those are nice looking guitars.


----------



## JimiRules

Goto11 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I've had my YJM 100 for couple weeks and I am very pleased with the tone but the FX loop is noisy and I'm not sure if that is normal. I suspected the pedals but removing everything and just inserting a short cable between Send and Return with the loop active I get this hum that is pretty loud. The amp is quiet as a mouse with FX disengaged...
> 
> I'm wondering if you guys have the same experience or is there something wrong with my amp? If you plug a cable (like the one for bridging the channels) directly into the Send-Receive jacks do you hear any difference in the noise level when you turn the FX on/off?



I use a GE-7 EQ in the loop of my YJM for a volume boost and I don't have any problems with noise.


----------



## John 14:6

Goto11 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I've had my YJM 100 for couple weeks and I am very pleased with the tone but the FX loop is noisy and I'm not sure if that is normal. I suspected the pedals but removing everything and just inserting a short cable between Send and Return with the loop active I get this hum that is pretty loud. The amp is quiet as a mouse with FX disengaged...
> 
> I'm wondering if you guys have the same experience or is there something wrong with my amp? If you plug a cable (like the one for bridging the channels) directly into the Send-Receive jacks do you hear any difference in the noise level when you turn the FX on/off?


 That is normal. The effects loop will make a little noise, but not too much. There is a difference for sure with the loop on. You are pumping a ton of signal through the loop if you have your channel volumes cranked or up high.
*
EDIT: If you have a lot of noise when using the loop then maybe there is a bad tube causing it to be noisier than normal. I think the V3 position 12AX7 tube drives the loop. You can try swapping that one out. I only hear my loop noise when everything is dead quiet and it is still not very loud. It is not something I ever notice or hear when playing live.*


----------



## MrBurst

Well my amp arrived today 3 days early so that was cool. I've been playing it all afternoon. I've owned over 10 old Marshall's and this sounds pretty much like an old plexi. It's louder then fuck though. Thanks God for the gate it squeals like a pig without it on the boost. So far the best speakers match up is my old EVL's. The EPA works pretty well at about 50 percent, anymore and the amp loses tone. It seems like the boost works like my Two Rock were it bypasses the tone stack when engaged. The slip cover is useless it's like putting skinny jeans on a fat woman. Not sure why they made it so tight. I tried out my Rock Crusher attenuator and it immediately blew the internal HT fuse so I have to run over to Radio Shack and grab another one. that's one thing I like on my older Marshall's the fuses are right on the back which is more convenient but there are 5 fuses so that would not be practical. Overall it's a great amp but not a low volume amp by any means, it's a good platform for pedals at lower vollumes, when I get another fuse I'll try it with my Plexitone and AC Booster or my Koko Boost.


----------



## Redstone

MrBurst said:


> Well my amp arrived today 3 days early so that was cool. I've been playing it all afternoon. I've owned over 10 old Marshall's and this sounds pretty much like an old plexi. It's louder then fuck though. Thanks God for the gate it squeals like a pig without it on the boost. So far the best speakers match up is my old EVL's. The EPA works pretty well at about 50 percent, anymore and the amp loses tone. It seems like the boost works like my Two Rock were it bypasses the tone stack when engaged. The slip cover is useless it's like putting skinny jeans on a fat woman. Not sure why they made it so tight. I tried out my Rock Crusher attenuator and it immediately blew the internal HT fuse so I have to run over to Radio Shack and grab another one. that's one thing I like on my older Marshall's the fuses are right on the back which is more convenient but there are 5 fuses so that would not be practical. Overall it's a great amp but not a low volume amp by any means, it's a good platform for pedals at lower vollumes, when I get another fuse I'll try it with my Plexitone and AC Booster or my Koko Boost.



The YJM is made to be a low volume amp 

That's what the EPA is for


----------



## Ouijam

Finally, I was able to jam with the YJM at "live-band" volume, over the PA, with my pals. This amp is the most responsive rocker I've ever played through; the best amp, ever, in my opinion.


----------



## MrBurst

OK update: just spent some more time with her. I switched cabs to my Marshall HW straight cab and that made a big difference, it's the perfect cab and speakers, the Lynchbacks are wrong for that amp. They sound great through my Bogner Ecstasy due to it being a darker amp but was wrong through the YJM. I also ran the EPA at the half way and EQ'd the amp around that. It sounds spectacular now. I'm running the treble on 2, bass almost full, presence on 3-4 mids are midway. I actually really like the boost. The Les Paul I'm using has the Bare Knuckles Jimmy Page set pickups which are pretty crunchy so I'm going to pick out one of my 57 or 58 Les Paul's for a smoother sound. Then it's on to my YJM strat. I'll shoot some video tomorrow. I wish I could locate the bright cap and clip it like I did to my 71 and 74 Super Leads but I'm terrified just looking at all the circuitry in there. looks like I'll be up till 4am in my studio.


----------



## SlyStrat

Eddies' Guitars swapped my first YJM with a second one.
This one has better bass then the one I returned.
But the 1st one had better sustain. Bummer. Can't win.
Is it a keeper? Its having a hard time beating out my '88 1987S.
To my ears the YJM doesn't sound as good through an attenuator. The EPA works better. Yet the 1987 has better tone through the attenuator.


----------



## John 14:6

SlyStrat said:


> Eddies' Guitars swapped my first YJM with a second one.
> This one has better bass then the one I returned.
> But the 1st one had better sustain. Bummer. Can't win.
> Is it a keeper? Its having a hard time beating out my '88 1987S.
> To my ears the YJM doesn't sound as good through an attenuator. The EPA works better. Yet the 1987 has better tone through the attenuator.


 Have you biased the YJM100 yet? Set it to 38ma and run the auto bias procedure and see if that helps any.


----------



## MrBurst

Mine is at factory at 35 maybe I should bump it up.


----------



## MrBurst

bumped up to 38ma and discovered the 2nd channel with boost. 
Wow it's a whole other amp! The second channel alone boosted has a cranked Super Bass sound, very thick sounding ala Bonamassa but fatter then my Jubilee.


----------



## Redstone

MrBurst said:


> bumped up to 38ma and discovered the 2nd channel with boost.
> Wow it's a whole other amp! The second channel alone boosted has a cranked Super Bass sound, very thick sounding ala Bonamassa but fatter then my Jubilee.



What the difference from bumping it up to 38ma? More Gain or something?


----------



## SlyStrat

Went to a friends house today and tone tested the YJM against other Marshalls. It does have a very good plexi type tone. 

Anyone ever check the bias to see if the auto bias really works correctly?


----------



## MrBurst

SlyStrat said:


> Went to a friends house today and tone tested the YJM against other Marshalls. It does have a very good plexi type tone.
> 
> Anyone ever check the bias to see if the auto bias really works correctly?



Not yet but I might throw my bias probe on there and check.


----------



## MrBurst

Redstone said:


> What the difference from bumping it up to 38ma? More Gain or something?



No it's a slight change it wont radically change the sound.


----------



## SlyStrat

Next time I visit my friend I'm gonna check it. He's an amp tech and Marshall expert. Just didn't have time today.
With some people having other QC problems, I bet some of these YJM's aren't biased correctly.
And I wonder if Marshall is matching the tubes for each amp? Kinda doubt it. THAT will alter tone too.


----------



## John 14:6

I think the supply of YJM100's may be getting low. Eddie's Guitars is now selling them for the full price of $2,499 instead of the $1,799 or best offer price they had been asking. Either that or someone from Marshall pitched a fit that they were letting them go so cheap. 

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | eBay


----------



## JimiRules

Wow, glad I got mine when I did!


----------



## MrBurst

I got mine for $1,450.00 new in the box. Glad I jumped on it.


----------



## FennRx

John 14:6 said:


> I think the supply of YJM100's may be getting low. Eddie's Guitars is now selling them for the full price of $2,499 instead of the $1,799 or best offer price they had been asking. Either that or someone from Marshall pitched a fit that they were letting them go so cheap.
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | eBay





JimiRules said:


> Wow, glad I got mine when I did!



me too! I was looking into a low watt Marshall-esque ampflifier back in June when I stumbled across the YJM thanks to former-MLP and current member AXE.

The $2500 sticker tag was waaaaaay above my budget, but when AXE pointed me to Eddie's, I decided to go for it. One of the few regrets I have with gear was passing on a used Mesa Mark IIc+ that GC had about 7 years ago. I decided not make the same mistake and let this one slip by.

The YJM is exactly what I was always looking for- Fenn Toanz for dayz.


----------



## Devilinside

MrBurst said:


> Well my amp arrived today 3 days early so that was cool. I've been playing it all afternoon. I've owned over 10 old Marshall's and this sounds pretty much like an old plexi. It's louder then fuck though. Thanks God for the gate it squeals like a pig without it on the boost. So far the best speakers match up is my old EVL's. The EPA works pretty well at about 50 percent, anymore and the amp loses tone. It seems like the boost works like my Two Rock were it bypasses the tone stack when engaged. The slip cover is useless it's like putting skinny jeans on a fat woman. Not sure why they made it so tight. I tried out my Rock Crusher attenuator and it immediately blew the internal HT fuse so I have to run over to Radio Shack and grab another one. that's one thing I like on my older Marshall's the fuses are right on the back which is more convenient but there are 5 fuses so that would not be practical. Overall it's a great amp but not a low volume amp by any means, it's a good platform for pedals at lower vollumes, when I get another fuse I'll try it with my Plexitone and AC Booster or my Koko Boost.


I use the koko boost along with the Beano boost, pretty awesome!


----------



## MrBurst

Devilinside said:


> I use the koko boost along with the Beano boost, pretty awesome!



I would like to try a Beano Boost


----------



## MrBurst

Lets compare what has worked for everyone.

So far I've used the following

Plexitone it sucked just not compatible with this amp
AC Booster was ok much better then the Plexitone
Koko Boost worked great.

I want something smoother the opposite of the regular boost.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

John 14:6 said:


> I think the supply of YJM100's may be getting low. Eddie's Guitars is now selling them for the full price of $2,499 instead of the $1,799 or best offer price they had been asking. Either that or someone from Marshall pitched a fit that they were letting them go so cheap.
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | eBay



Brutal. I just relayed this info in another thread ... people sitting on the fence (there are a number of them here on the MF) better make a move before it's too late. I don't believe these amps are going to be very easy to get a hold of once they're all gone ... speaking for myself, I don't care what someone offered me, there's no way I'd give up my YJM for anything ... seriously, I plan on dying w/this thing ... hell, it might very well be the last amp I ever buy.


----------



## db3266

Please teach me how to get this tone out of the YJM.....

Awesome tone (Metro Amp JTM45).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cPtcXmM1ds]John Mayall Peter Green "Someday After Awhile" instrumental jam - YouTube[/ame]

I'm still so tempted to get a JTM45 and Power Scale it.........


----------



## db3266

I've got a BB Preamp Comp coming, I hope it can get me most of the way there.......


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> Please teach me how to get this tone out of the YJM.....
> 
> Awesome tone (Metro Amp JTM45).
> 
> John Mayall Peter Green "Someday After Awhile" instrumental jam - YouTube
> 
> I'm still so tempted to get a JTM45 and Power Scale it.........



Your YJM smokes that amp, bro. I suppose you could always add KT66's, but I don't hear anything on that clip that you couldn't do w/what you have ... and probably better!


----------



## db3266

On another clip of his he mentions settings of

P 6
B 2
M dimed
T dimed
V dimed

I might have to give it a try


----------



## db3266

His cabs have Celestion Golds. Mine has Vintage 30's. I think they are going to make a big difference. My 1936 cab is also closed back. I would love to try some Golds or Blues in my cab.

Still debating whether or not to put some KT66's in the YJM and also revalve all the pre-amp section with a complete set of Harma Retro valves.


----------



## db3266

its tough to make the call on changing valves. In theory, I could sell the YJM and my cab, buy a Bluesbreaker, have it modded with Power Scaling and put in some Celestion Blues and still walk away with change. BUT!! I don't know how good a modded Power Scaled BB will sound compared to the YJM with the EPA. I know the EPA works on a YJM, PS on a BB is a gamble....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Speakers are such a personal choice w/respect to the refinement of your tone, that given the costs associated w/swapping (and swapping and swapping and swapping), I'm always a bit hesitant to offer suggestions on what I like the best. That said, my gut feeling is telling me that it could very well be the V30's that are holding you back w/regard to your target ... in fact, despite being somewhat popular for Marshall cabs (i think it's due to slash tbh ... that's not an insult btw., but rather, i just think there is a lot of hype surrounding them), I've never thought they were the best pairing for Marshall amps ... especially if your goal is a vintage inspired tone (regardless of style). I'd probably start looking into replacing the speakers in your cab as one of the main missing ingredients at this point ... and really, a speaker change can make a world of difference in how your amp performs. Oh, and since V30's are popular speakers, you should be able to move them fairly easily to absorb some of the costs of a new pair.


----------



## db3266

, so I now have to ask what your suggestions would be considering my target is Mayall Bluesbreakers (EC and PG), Jimi with the Strat, a bit of Zep and some early Fleetwood Mac (yes, I know he used Fender Bandmasters etc, but there is still some Peter Green to be had from Marshall amps).

Clearly late 60's early 70's blues/rock is my thing.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> , so I now have to ask what your suggestions would be considering my target is Mayall Bluesbreakers (EC and PG), Jimi with the Strat, a bit of Zep and some early Fleetwood Mac (yes, I know he used Fender Bandmasters etc, but there is still some Peter Green to be had from Marshall amps).
> 
> Clearly late 60's early 70's blues/rock is my thing.



Celestion G12H30 - Heritage Version (55hz) 

(not the 75hz anniversary version ... again, this is just opinion, so i'm not saying it to step on any toes ... this is why i'm often hesitant to offer suggestions on speakers)


----------



## db3266

That would give me a 60W cab for a 100W head.
(but I never crank it, so probably not an issue).


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> That would give me a 60W cab for a 100W head.
> (but I never crank it, so probably not an issue).



That's true. You could run it flat out in the 50w/mode, but in 100w mode, you'd have to dial in some EPA (unless used in a 4x12).


----------



## ufguy73

db3266 said:


> its tough to make the call on changing valves. In theory, I could sell the YJM and my cab, buy a Bluesbreaker, have it modded with Power Scaling and put in some Celestion Blues and still walk away with change. BUT!! I don't know how good a modded Power Scaled BB will sound compared to the YJM with the EPA. I know the EPA works on a YJM, PS on a BB is a gamble....



i would look for a used reinhardt - excellent, outstanding reviews and quality.

i dont remeber which of his models was the BB, but he had one...some searching on the Gear Page would identify which one it was.


----------



## SlyStrat

I think the G12H-30 Anniversary's have better tone than the Heritage. The Heritage have too much treble.
Another choice are the Celestion Heritage G12-65s. They do vintage tone and have higher watts.
A V30 and G12H-30 are great mixed.
And that clip isn't the greatest tone IMO. Sounds kinda thin and more like a pedal.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SlyStrat said:


> I think the G12H-30 Anniversary's have better tone than the Heritage. The Heritage have too much treble.
> Another choice are the Celestion Heritage G12-65s. They do vintage tone and have higher watts.
> A V30 and G12H-30 are great mixed.
> And that clip isn't the greatest tone IMO. Sounds kinda thin and more like a pedal.



Are you thinking of it opposite? The Anniversary series have more treble & upper mids ... harsh in comparison, in my opinion. In fact, they have a lot of the characteristics that I dislike about V30's, whereas the Heritage is more balanced / warm / smooth. This is why I made the distinction ... because the Anniversary are more in the direction of V30's.


----------



## MrBurst

My HW cab has the 30 watt Green Backs and I believe those are the 55 hz.
I have some old G12-65's from the 80's I'm going to try those as well.


----------



## MrBurst

Fast forward to 4:17 that's my old Soultone head through a Germino cab loaded with GB's. I hosted an amp show at my restaurant last year.That was some of my gear piled up. It's a short clip but it's a good BB tone.
The Gear Page | Portland, Oregon Tone Fest | May 22, 2011 - YouTube


----------



## mr.brownstone

Hello guys.
I'm loving my YJM but in the last times I've played it I'm finding the amp a bit "muddy". I don't know if it is my ears 'cause I've been playing a lot in a band rehearsing for a gig next week (I've been playing with the AFD for this it is a fucking killer).

But in the YJM I've found out that jumping the channels will turn the sound really fat and I've been playing with the bright channel only and with Presence and Treble knobs pretty cranked up. This is why I suspect my ears are tolerating a bit more the Trebly sound and not so much the fat sounds.

I didn't mess to much with the amp hardware so could you guys give me your feedback on biasing values? Did you guys experimented different levels? And how much this will change the tone. I still have the stock valves of course.

Don't get me wrong, I simply love the amp but I'm finding a bit strange using treble settings so high. I was playing this afternoon and my settings were:

Presence: 7
Bass: 6
Middle: 8
Treble: 7
Vol I: 9

Boost settings:

Gain: 4
Volume: 7
Gate: 4

Reverb: 5


----------



## Mat_P

Not surprised really.
I'm using lower EQ settings only at home.
With the band it's usually all EQ's on 10, Vol I and II on 7, presence to taste.
Some say all EQ pots on 10 is the only way to play a Plexi.


----------



## SlyStrat

About the Celestion H-30 speakers:
I've owned both the Anni's and Heritage. The Heritage were more trebly.
Go read about them on The Gear Page forum, Plexi Palace, or anywhere else.
Most people agree. And most say the Heritage DO warm up after about 100 hours of hard break in.
Its the treble in both that help give that Pagey vintage tone.

Here's a pic of just SOME of the Marshall gear I've owned/tested. The JTM45 is the only one not vintage.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SlyStrat said:


> About the Celestion H-30 speakers:
> I've owned both the Anni's and Heritage. The Heritage were more trebly.
> Go read about them on The Gear Page forum, Plexi Palace, or anywhere else.
> Most people agree. And most say the Heritage DO warm up after about 100 hours of hard break in.
> Its the treble in both that help give that Pagey vintage tone.
> 
> Here's a pic of just SOME of the Marshall gear I've owned/tested. The JTM45 is the only one not vintage.



Don't need to read about it, as I have experience w/them. We'll just have to disagree.


----------



## Mat_P

SlyStrat said:


> About the Celestion H-30 speakers:
> I've owned both the Anni's and Heritage. The Heritage were more trebly.



Not from my experience and honestly never heard that before.
Do you by chance confuse the two?


----------



## MrBurst

OK I went through every cab and speaker and the one that sounds best is my old 68 slant with 20 year old Green Backs. It's beat to shit but sounds huge.


----------



## Holme

MrBurst said:


> OK I went through every cab and speaker and the one that sounds best is my old 68 slant with 20 year old Green Backs. It's beat to shit but sounds huge.



....& looks just like a used tea bag!






Tea bag grill?


----------



## DWK302

Has anyone ran the YJM through Celestion Creambacks?


----------



## db3266

crossroadsnyc, why the Heritage and not the plain old G12M Greenbacks? (which are half the price of the Heritage versions)


----------



## Mat_P

db3266 said:


> crossroadsnyc, why the Heritage and not the plain old G12M Greenbacks? (which are half the price of the Heritage versions)



I'm obviously not crossroadsync but I'll answer anyway. 
They take and deliver more punch while (to my ears) sounding allover bigger with impressivlely tight and open bass response and excellent definition throughout the envelope. The 25 watters go into the knees much sooner.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Mat_P said:


> I'm obviously not crossroadsync but I'll answer anyway.
> They take and deliver more punch while (to my ears) sounding allover bigger with impressivlely tight and open bass response and excellent definition throughout the envelope. The 25 watters go into the knees much sooner.



Yes, I'd agree w/this ... also, much more balanced throughout the spectrum ... the bass is tight / punchy (as opposed to loose / flabby - imo), the mids are more defined / smooth (as opposed to rather scratchy - imo), and the highs are more rounded off / pleasing (as opposed to a bit rough - imo). Also, regardless of the application, they perform wonderfully ... from jazzy to thrash metal, they're spectacular ... I've never had another speaker that's a perfect fit regardless of what I'm playing. That's not to say the 25w GB's are not great themselves ... it's just that the tone I have in my head is found through the Heritage 30's.


----------



## db3266

why 55Hz and not 75Hz?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> why 55Hz and not 75Hz?



For the same reasons I described before ... the 75hz are much more accentuated in the upper mids / treble, and it comes across as very harsh in comparison to the balance of the 55hz (imo). The 55hz are basically like the 'perfect greenback' (imo), where as the 75hz are more akin to a _slightly_ more pleasing V30 (imo). The only drawback to the Heritage 55hz is the price ... though, they're expensive w/good reason, as you get what you're paying for. It's no different than buying a top of the line amp or guitar ... you want the tone in your head, you have to pay for it ... otherwise, it's just finding a middle ground that's acceptable. That said, if you're willing to spend thousands of dollars on a guitar or amp, then a few hundred more on speakers isn't that out of line (again, imo).


----------



## db3266




----------



## treetrunk

mr.brownstone said:


> Hello guys.
> I'm loving my YJM but in the last times I've played it I'm finding the amp a bit "muddy". I don't know if it is my ears 'cause I've been playing a lot in a band rehearsing for a gig next week (I've been playing with the AFD for this it is a fucking killer).
> 
> But in the YJM I've found out that jumping the channels will turn the sound really fat and I've been playing with the bright channel only and with Presence and Treble knobs pretty cranked up. This is why I suspect my ears are tolerating a bit more the Trebly sound and not so much the fat sounds.
> 
> I didn't mess to much with the amp hardware so could you guys give me your feedback on biasing values? Did you guys experimented different levels? And how much this will change the tone. I still have the stock valves of course.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I simply love the amp but I'm finding a bit strange using treble settings so high. I was playing this afternoon and my settings were:
> 
> Presence: 7
> Bass: 6
> Middle: 8
> Treble: 7
> Vol I: 9
> 
> Boost settings:
> 
> Gain: 4
> Volume: 7
> Gate: 4
> 
> Reverb: 5




What did Mr. Brownstone say to Mr. Crowley when they met in front of the Marshall stack?

"Do I need one that turns to eleven 
Had the AFD for some time
Was still searching for tone heaven
But the YJM just sounds fine"


----------



## SlyStrat

Well, I think I'm just gonna sell my new YJM. I prefer my 1987X 50w. In my environment the YJM can't excell. I have to use the EPA at 50% or less. My 1987 through attenuator retains better tone at the same volume. 
I'm not a collector and since I'm happy with the 1987, I'll probably sell the YJM. $1500 shipped if I do. (everything works on this one)


----------



## dash8311

SlyStrat said:


> Well, I think I'm just gonna sell my new YJM. I prefer my 1987X 50w. In my environment the YJM can't excell. I have to use the EPA at 50% or less. My 1987 through attenuator retains better tone at the same volume.
> I'm not a collector and since I'm happy with the 1987, I'll probably sell the YJM. $1500 shipped if I do. (everything works on this one)



PM'd


----------



## crossroadsnyc

6 minutes


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SlyStrat said:


> Well, I think I'm just gonna sell my new YJM. I prefer my 1987X 50w. In my environment the YJM can't excell. I have to use the EPA at 50% or less. My 1987 through attenuator retains better tone at the same volume.
> I'm not a collector and since I'm happy with the 1987, I'll probably sell the YJM. $1500 shipped if I do. (everything works on this one)



1987 is a great amp, man ... if it works better for you, and gives you what you want, it's a strong move to stay w/it. I've had a couple of them myself, so I can understand why you love it!


----------



## mr.brownstone

treetrunk said:


> What did Mr. Brownstone say to Mr. Crowley when they met in front of the Marshall stack?
> 
> "Do I need one that turns to eleven
> Had the AFD for some time
> Was still searching for tone heaven
> But the YJM just sounds fine"



Ahah! 
I'm glad I have both the AFD and the YJM. Totally different amps. They can do similar things but in their own way.

I can't decide between both but If I have to say something about the amps is that the YJM is the perfect amp for the "all-round" guitarrist. What I'm trying to say is that it is perfect to play everything (rhythm, leads and everything in between). It has a great definition in notes and even in the less gainy settings it sounds huge.

In the other corner you have the best lead tone amp I ever played. Of course I don't have a hole universe to compare but I already tried a few Marshalls in studios and rehearsing and nothing can even come close to the ass-kicking lead sound of the AFD. No pedals needed, just fingers and inspiration.


----------



## duncan11

mr.brownstone said:


> Ahah!
> I'm glad I have both the AFD and the YJM. Totally different amps. They can do similar things but in their own way.
> 
> I can't decide between both but If I have to say something about the amps is that the YJM is the perfect amp for the "all-round" guitarrist. What I'm trying to say is that it is perfect to play everything (rhythm, leads and everything in between). It has a great definition in notes and even in the less gainy settings it sounds huge.
> 
> In the other corner you have the best lead tone amp I ever played. Of course I don't have a hole universe to compare but I already tried a few Marshalls in studios and rehearsing and nothing can even come close to the ass-kicking lead sound of the AFD. No pedals needed, just fingers and inspiration.



I agree. Some days I myself have a hard time choosing which is my fave, both are excellent.


----------



## duncan11

Has anyone else had this happen with their YJM? 

turn on, let the tubes warm up for at least 2-3 mins. Throw off standby and nothing. meddle with all volumes, power scaling, boost, and guitar volumes, and still nothing. Click thru loop, boost, gate, nada. Flick off to standby, then back on, nothing. Power cycle it then turn it on and it kicks on all the way.

Happened again to me last nite, has done this at least 2 times. Last time it did, I had to run the autobias to get it to come on fully. I haven't moved it from the outlet since I did the last auto bias.


----------



## FennRx

nope


----------



## JimiRules

Never had that happen with my YJM, but the JVM205H that I had just before my YJM did this when I first went to power it up.


----------



## mr.brownstone

Can you guys share your bias settings for those who still have their satock EL34's?

I have a gig next Sunday and I think I'll have to go with the YJM since I have to lend my AFD to the Lead Guitarrist.
I play just a few solos and the boost will give me the tone for that.

First time my YJM will see the gig lights so any tips from those of you who already gigged with yours?


----------



## duncan11

mr.brownstone said:


> Can you guys share your bias settings for those who still have their satock EL34's?
> 
> I have a gig next Sunday and I think I'll have to go with the YJM since *I have to lend my AFD to the Lead Guitarrist.*
> I play just a few solos and the boost will give me the tone for that.
> 
> First time my YJM will see the gig lights so any tips from those of you who already gigged with yours?



'lend' your AFD!






I haven't changed anything on my bias dial since getting it. Only ran auto bias and I still run the stock EL34's.


----------



## duncan11

JimiRules said:


> Never had that happen with my YJM, but the JVM205H that I had just before my YJM did this when I first went to power it up.



did it ever get worse as to it was becoming like every other time you powered it on?


----------



## mr.brownstone

duncan11 said:


> 'lend' your AFD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't changed anything on my bias dial since getting it. Only ran auto bias and I still run the stock EL34's.



I don't know if lend is the right since I Google translated it from my native language.
What I mean is that my lead guitarist is going to play with my AFD (he only has a little Vox VT30) and I'll play with the YJM that I think will make a great job playing my rhythm parts.


----------



## duncan11

mr.brownstone said:


> I don't know if lend is the right since I Google translated it from my native language.
> What I mean is that my lead guitarist is going to play with my AFD (he only has a little Vox VT30) and I'll play with the YJM that I think will make a great job playing my rhythm parts.




no it's proper use of the word lend, I was just making a joke as that's something you don't hear too often!


----------



## Midnight Blues

poppopmadman said:


> This is the best head for me EVER!!





Goto11 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I've had my YJM 100 for couple weeks and I am very pleased with the tone...





MrBurst said:


> I'm in the club I bought a new one sealed for $1,450.00 shipped. I will have it
> Monday.



Welcome the the YJM100 Club and the MF! 

Great price you got on yours MrBurst!


----------



## mr.brownstone

duncan11 said:


> no it's proper use of the word lend, I was just making a joke as that's something you don't hear too often!



Ok, understood.
But he's a great guy and I have to admit it, he plays thousands of years above me.


----------



## JimiRules

duncan11 said:


> did it ever get worse as to it was becoming like every other time you powered it on?




No it only did it a couple of times, but I only had it for 2 weeks, so I don't know if it was going to become a common thing or not.


----------



## db3266

Anyone use / known anyone who uses a Zilla fatboy cab?
It's the perfect size for the YJM head, ie, it is 760 wide, so ever so slightly wider than the head. It's a 2x12, not as tall as the Marshall 1936 cab and 300 deep. Reviews suggest it is a really good sounding substitute for a 4x12.

It's a very tempting option for me. With is being only 460 tall, I can get the head on top of the cab and put the whole thing underneath my workbench in the music room, hence I can save quite a lot of floor space.

I am also reading that a combination of V30's and G12H speakers work really well, any comments on this?


----------



## db3266

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yes, I'd agree w/this ... also, much more balanced throughout the spectrum ... the bass is tight / punchy (as opposed to loose / flabby - imo), the mids are more defined / smooth (as opposed to rather scratchy - imo), and the highs are more rounded off / pleasing (as opposed to a bit rough - imo). Also, regardless of the application, they perform wonderfully ... from jazzy to thrash metal, they're spectacular ... I've never had another speaker that's a perfect fit regardless of what I'm playing. That's not to say the 25w GB's are not great themselves ... it's just that the tone I have in my head is found through the Heritage 30's.


 
Coming back to the speaker debate.....

I'm still questioning what speakers would be best. Clearly some form of Celestion Greenbacks, but, I play at home and there is no immedaite potential for me to gig, I'm not in a band etc etc. I actually wonder if plain old G12M's will be better for me? I do not get the EPA much above 10 o'clock and even if I did crank it to 12 o'clock, I'm guessing that even on 100W mode, I am a long way away from 50W's (the EPA is clearly not linear).

The G12M's are less sensitive and I wonder if they would offer more breakup at the relatively quiet volume levels that I play at and also allow me to turn the EPA up (louder) a bit more and release more of the amps potential? They will be going into a very good cab (I'm fairly certain I'll be getting a Zilla 2x12 to better suit my space requirements).


----------



## Mat_P

With the EPA on 10:00 you don't go anywhere near speaker breakup so that's probably of no concern really.
Can't compare the AHW directly to the AX anmore since mine has gone a few years ago but in direct comparision AHW against my '77 1960Lead with G12M25 'Blackbacks' the AHW with the 55Hz G12H-30 Heritage wins handsdown, I'd say even more so at lower volumes.
I'm actually thinking about trading the G12M-25 cab in favour of another HW.


----------



## db3266

OK thanks Mat.


----------



## SRD

A few weeks ago, I bought a used YJM @ GC, took it home, played it at rehearsal and fell in love with it.
Unfortunately, the foot switch crapped out after three uses, and it had been a little beat on, so I regretfully brought it back.
I haven't been able to get over wanting it back, but I couldn't justify 1600 on an amp that's been beat on.
I finally broke down yesterday and bought a brand new one on ebay for 1800.
I see a lot of nights sleeping on the couch when the wife finally finds out, but I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## Holme

SRD said:


> A few weeks ago, I bought a used YJM @ GC, took it home, played it at rehearsal and fell in love with it.
> Unfortunately, the foot switch crapped out after three uses, and it had been a little beat on, so I regretfully brought it back.
> I haven't been able to get over wanting it back, but I couldn't justify 1600 on an amp that's been beat on.
> I finally broke down yesterday and bought a brand new one on ebay for 1800.
> I see a lot of nights sleeping on the couch when the wife finally finds out, but I think it'll be worth it.



Actually mine first arrived without a foot switch at all as it was part of a bad batch so I was button bashing for 2 months till Marshall forwarded one on to me!
Still you've got a good deal compared to the retail price!


----------



## Mat_P

Mine refused to toggle the effects loop after about 4 weeks.
Had some annoying chat with the dealer and finally decided to repair it myself.
Turned out it was a contact issue that was easily fixed by putting a small piece of paper under the button.


----------



## SlyStrat

Avatar speakers is selling my favorite speaker for only $125 shipped.
The Celestion Heritage G12-65's.
Avatar Speakers


----------



## duncan11

SRD said:


> A few weeks ago, I bought a used YJM @ GC, took it home, played it at rehearsal and fell in love with it.
> Unfortunately, the foot switch crapped out after three uses, and it had been a little beat on, so I regretfully brought it back.
> I haven't been able to get over wanting it back, but I couldn't justify 1600 on an amp that's been beat on.
> I finally broke down yesterday and bought a brand new one on ebay for 1800.
> I see a lot of nights sleeping on the couch when the wife finally finds out, but I think it'll be worth it.



Aye, I hear ya. I was worrying about mine when I got it home, but I just said F it, walked right in the front door with it and plopped it in the study next to my AFD. What's that? Oh something I ordered months ago that finally came in....


----------



## SlyStrat

Sold to "dash8311".


----------



## Midnight Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMhf_2dESt4]Getting classic rock blues tones from the Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mat_P

Hey guys,

thought you might want to hear some YJM content from yesterday's rehearsal.
We're a little bit out of practice and in addition it was bloody cold in the room so forgive all the playing errors and the at times wonky timing and bending.
This was recorded just with two mikes on a Jecklin disc straight into a laptop with no special soundcard (just the default onboard card) into Goldwave.
I'm playing the YJM with 1960AHW (oh surprise) and my partner guitarist is running a '78 JMP2203 with a 1960A 100W cab of the same year.
General YJM setup:
EPA at noon, Rocktron Replifex in the loop for delay and reverb at times with two volumes programmed to kick in for leads. In front of the amp we have a Fulltone Deja Vibe 2, Morley Power Wah, TC Polytune and a xotic BB preamp.

First one:
YJM plays the upper melody line, 2203 below it, 2203 makes the solo.
No boost during the rythm parts, lead lines boosted with xotic BB preamp, 
http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/Southbound_Goldwave.mp3

#2, same setup as before, 2203 introduces, YJM upper melody, 2203 plays the solo.
http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/Hollywood_Goldwave.mp3

#3
YJM plays the lead guitar with the BB preamp in all the time.
http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/Warrior_Goldwave.mp3


----------



## db3266

Not once did they mention what settings that were actually using on the amp?
Stupid review.......


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> Not once did they mention what settings that were actually using on the amp?
> Stupid review.......



I noticed that too when I saw that video.


----------



## SRD

Holme said:


> Actually mine first arrived without a foot switch at all as it was part of a bad batch so I was button bashing for 2 months till Marshall forwarded one on to me!
> Still you've got a good deal compared to the retail price!



oh God, that would freak me out.

Thanks, I was a little unsure but I asked how he can sell them so low compared to others and the guy said he was just trying to get his initial investment back because no one locally was interested in them.
Hopefully he's an honest guy and not selling me a refurb.


----------



## SRD

Mat_P said:


> Mine refused to toggle the effects loop after about 4 weeks.
> Had some annoying chat with the dealer and finally decided to repair it myself.
> Turned out it was a contact issue that was easily fixed by putting a small piece of paper under the button.



I thought about opening up the foot switch to keep the used one, but I opened the back of the head and it looked as if something was spilled on it and the chassis was already starting to corrod, and the reverb button LED was pushed out of place, so I figured it wasn't taken care of very well.

Good to know though just in case of future issues.


----------



## Odin69

Mat_P said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thought you might want to hear some YJM content from yesterday's rehearsal.
> We're a little bit out of practice and in addition it was bloody cold in the room so forgive all the playing errors and the at times wonky timing and bending.
> This was recorded just with two mikes on a Jecklin disc straight into a laptop with no special soundcard (just the default onboard card) into Goldwave.
> I'm playing the YJM with 1960AHW (oh surprise) and my partner guitarist is running a '78 JMP2203 with a 1960A 100W cab of the same year.
> General YJM setup:
> EPA at noon, Rocktron Replifex in the loop for delay and reverb at times with two volumes programmed to kick in for leads. In front of the amp we have a Fulltone Deja Vibe 2, Morley Power Wah, TC Polytune and a xotic BB preamp.
> 
> First one:
> YJM plays the upper melody line, 2203 below it, 2203 makes the solo.
> No boost during the rythm parts, lead lines boosted with xotic BB preamp,
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/Southbound_Goldwave.mp3
> 
> #2, same setup as before, 2203 introduces, YJM upper melody, 2203 plays the solo.
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/Hollywood_Goldwave.mp3
> 
> #3
> YJM plays the lead guitar with the BB preamp in all the time.
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/Warrior_Goldwave.mp3


 

Sounds good Mat. I like the sound of that BB preamp. I have the Xotic EP booster. Also, a good sounding pedal.


----------



## Devilinside

Hey guys I have a mint YJM in the classifieds for $1575 shipped if anyone looks someone looking


----------



## Odin69

How f@#kin cool is this?  I was just jamming my YJM strat into the YJM 100 with my Hendrix cabinet. I stopped to take a break and couldn't help but, notice how great it looked together. Sorry, if it seems like I'm bragging, I just thought it was cool photo to share.


----------



## db3266

Is that Salt&Pepper grill cloth?


----------



## Odin69

Odin69 said:


> How f@#kin cool is this?  I was just jamming my YJM strat into the YJM 100 with my Hendrix cabinet. I stopped to take a break and couldn't help but, notice how great it looked together. Sorry, if it seems like I'm bragging, I just thought it was cool photo to share.


 
I believe so.


----------



## ufguy73

have that same amp/cab setup, though i mostly play the YJM through the Hendrix slant and the 100jh through the hendrix bottom.

like you, not bragging, but i do sometimes catch myself doing a doubletake because it looks so cool - this is exactly why (despite those who may have reasonable cause to bitch about it) im so happy yngwie insisted on making the YJM retain its classic look!


----------



## MrBurst

SlyStrat said:


> About the Celestion H-30 speakers:
> I've owned both the Anni's and Heritage. The Heritage were more trebly.
> Go read about them on The Gear Page forum, Plexi Palace, or anywhere else.
> Most people agree. And most say the Heritage DO warm up after about 100 hours of hard break in.
> Its the treble in both that help give that Pagey vintage tone.
> 
> Here's a pic of just SOME of the Marshall gear I've owned/tested. The JTM45 is the only one not vintage.



I agree with this I'm ready rip my Heritages out due to the unbearable treble and harshness. I prefer my old Green Backs. I'm thinking of removing them and throwing in a couple Green Backs and 2 70th Anniversary's.


----------



## db3266

School me on pedals.

Up until recently I have not used any pedals with the YJM, but I will soon have a JamPedals Fuzz Phrase, wah, Xotic BB Preamp comp.

I normall find myself with the guitar volume on 10 and also the amp volume on 10, it sounds great, but I suspect will not be the correct way of using the amp with pedals in front of it.

The Fuzz will almost exlclusively be used with my Strat and the BB wih the LP. I'm targeting Hendrix tones and Mayall Bluesbreaker (Eric and Peter) and early Fleetwood Mac with the LP.

Some Greeny tunes need a nice clean tone with plenty of reverb.

I'm guessing the having the amp volume on 10 and using pedals is not the right way to go, engaging an OD pedal will only saturate the amp and restrict variation in tone from the pedal?

Hence my plan is to back off the amp volume to maybe 5 or 6 and set a nice crunch tone on the bridge of the LP (guitar volume on 10) and a nice round clean from the neck with the guitar volume backed off a little.

I will probably have to turn the EPA down (make the amp louder) to get the clean tones at a good volume level.

I then plan on setting the level, gain etc on the BB to push the amp and give me the OD tones I want and hence engaging or disengaging the pedal will give me crunch or clean.

I use the reverb in the amp, I think it is perfectly good enough.

When using the Strat the fuzz will almost always be on, hence the fuzz will be the main tone driver and I can regulate overall tone just using the guitar volume. I'm not a fan on the fuzz and the LP.

Does the above logic sound correct? Ie, am I EQing everything in the correct order?

I hope that I can stop using the built in boost and have the BB give me all the OD I need, which I hope will be warmer than the built in boost which is a bit edgy for the creamy tones I looking for.


----------



## Mat_P

Sounds about right, db.
You will find that you'll hardly want to go above 9 'o clock on the BB's gain pot but rather boost the volume on it all the way up.
In my sound samples on the previous page I have the YJM's volume I on 10 and the BB's gain all the way down, yet it's allready farting out somewhat in the mids.
With the YJM's volume I at around or below 7.5 you should normally get all the dynamics and drive range you need in conjunction with the guitar's volume pot and the BB.


----------



## db3266




----------



## kingbee

New owner of a YJM100. I have a question. I plug a 16ohm cab into the 16ohm jack. If I use the switch to go to 50 watts, do I now have to plug into the 8 ohm jack?


----------



## db3266

no. keep it in the 16ohm jack.


----------



## Odin69

ufguy73 said:


> have that same amp/cab setup, though i mostly play the YJM through the Hendrix slant and the 100jh through the hendrix bottom.
> 
> like you, not bragging, but i do sometimes catch myself doing a doubletake because it looks so cool - this is exactly why (despite those who may have reasonable cause to bitch about it) im so happy yngwie insisted on making the YJM retain its classic look!



I'd like to see some pictures of your set up.


----------



## ufguy73

just a quick, crappy iphone pic of my 'marshall corner'


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I just had a NGD this week, so you guys are influencing me to bust out the camera tonight 

Those are some really sexy pictures, gentlemen!


----------



## ufguy73

what did you get?!?!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> what did you get?!?!



She's really pretty, and I brought her home in a really pretty brown case


----------



## Odin69

crossroadsnyc said:


> She's really pretty, and I brought her home in a really pretty brown case


 
Quit teasing us and post a picture already.


----------



## Odin69

ufguy73 said:


> just a quick, crappy iphone pic of my 'marshall corner'


 
 Is it wrong to get aroused by this picture? Nice gear. What Suhr amp do you have?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Odin69 said:


> Quit teasing us and post a picture already.



I'm planning on maybe taking some photos tonight ... will definitely post a new thread in the guitars section when I get things together ... always takes me a little while to get up to speed w/pictures. Hell, I haven't even taken pictures of my YJM since the obligatory first day picture I snapped just for this thread


----------



## mr.brownstone

Got a problem with my YJM. I brought the amp to the studio to get used to it for the next gig and I ran the auto-bias thing and the V3 light is lit.

I tryed to "restart" the amp and run the auto-bias again and the light's still on. Is this really the valve that is gone? I have the amp for a month. (wtf?) I have my AFD for much longer with much hours of play and it is in the same studio and no problem at all.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mr.brownstone said:


> Got a problem with my YJM. I brought the amp to the studio to get used to it for the next gig and I ran the auto-bias thing and the V3 light is lit.
> 
> I tryed to "restart" the amp and run the auto-bias again and the light's still on. Is this really the valve that is gone? I have the amp for a month. (wtf?) I have my AFD for much longer with much hours of play and it is in the same studio and no problem at all.



Could very well be ... there's no set lifespan for a tube. Still, I think Marshall has a 90 day warranty on tubes, so if that's the case, you're w/in the warranty period to have it replaced (i think).


----------



## Redstone

Here is a little clip of my 1963 Gretsch Jet Firebird and my YJM. What a match 

Settings:
Vol I----------10
Vol II---------7
Treble--------5-6
Middle--------5-6
Bass----------5-6
Presence-----0
EPA----9 o clock
No boost
Reverb @ about 9 o clock


https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/1963-gretsch-and-yjm100

I recorded it with my phone do it's not great quality.


----------



## marshallmellowed

mr.brownstone said:


> Got a problem with my YJM. I brought the amp to the studio to get used to it for the next gig and I ran the auto-bias thing and the V3 light is lit.
> 
> I tryed to "restart" the amp and run the auto-bias again and the light's still on. Is this really the valve that is gone? I have the amp for a month. (wtf?) I have my AFD for much longer with much hours of play and it is in the same studio and no problem at all.



The quick test is to swap the tube with one of the other tubes, run autobias again and see if the light follows the tube.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Mat_P said:


> With the EPA on 10:00 you don't go anywhere near speaker breakup so that's probably of no concern really.
> Can't compare the AHW directly to the AX anmore since mine has gone a few years ago but in direct comparision AHW against my '77 1960Lead with G12M25 'Blackbacks' the AHW with the 55Hz G12H-30 Heritage wins handsdown, I'd say even more so at lower volumes.
> I'm actually thinking about trading the G12M-25 cab in favour of another HW.




Geez, I don't know Mat? I started roughly a weeks vacation today so I was home alone while my lovely wife was at work. I went direct into channel I, which I had set on 8, the EPA around 10 o'clock, gain on about 2.5 and I had some nice break-up happening. I was actually pretty excited about it, so much so that I called a guy I work with who also plays Guitar so he could hear it. It's been a lot of year, but I don't recall my 100W SLP sounding this good and really, I can't imagine a better amp!




SRD said:


> A few weeks ago, I bought a used YJM @ GC, took it home, played it at rehearsal and fell in love with it.
> Unfortunately, the foot switch crapped out after three uses, and it had been a little beat on, so I regretfully brought it back.
> I haven't been able to get over wanting it back, but I couldn't justify 1600 on an amp that's been beat on.
> I finally broke down yesterday and bought a brand new one on ebay for 1800.
> I see a lot of nights sleeping on the couch when the wife finally finds out, but I think it'll be worth it.



Congrats, HNAD and welcome to the YJM100 Club SRD!!!! 



Mat_P said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thought you might want to hear some YJM content from yesterday's rehearsal.
> We're a little bit out of practice and in addition it was bloody cold in the room so forgive all the playing errors and the at times wonky timing and bending.
> This was recorded just with two mikes on a Jecklin disc straight into a laptop with no special soundcard (just the default onboard card) into Goldwave.
> I'm playing the YJM with 1960AHW (oh surprise) and my partner guitarist is running a '78 JMP2203 with a 1960A 100W cab of the same year.
> General YJM setup:
> EPA at noon, Rocktron Replifex in the loop for delay and reverb at times with two volumes programmed to kick in for leads. In front of the amp we have a Fulltone Deja Vibe 2, Morley Power Wah, TC Polytune and a xotic BB preamp.




That was *GREAT* Mat!!!! You guys are really good!!!! I haven't heard those tunes in years. I'll bet if the guys from TL heard you, they'd be really impressed!!!! RIP Gary/Phil.




Odin69 said:


> How f@#kin cool is this?  I was just jamming my YJM strat into the YJM 100 with my Hendrix cabinet. I stopped to take a break and couldn't help but, notice how great it looked together. Sorry, if it seems like I'm bragging, I just thought it was cool photo to share.




I don't think you're bragging at all Odin, even though imho, you have every right too!!!!


----------



## Mat_P

Midnight Blues said:


> Geez, I don't know Mat? I started roughly a weeks vacation today so I was home alone while my lovely wife was at work. I went direct into channel I, which I had set on 8, the EPA around 10 o'clock, gain on about 2.5 and I had some nice break-up happening. I was actually pretty excited about it, so much so that I called a guy I work with who also plays Guitar so he could hear it. It's been a lot of year, but I don't recall my 100W SLP sounding this good and really, I can't imagine a better amp!
> 
> !!!!



Hey MB, first, thank you kindly!
I reallly had kind of an eye opener this night.
We had our annual christmas musicians thingy going tonight. Basically the two bands in our rehearsal room here at the country side inviting some fellow musicians for some big fun with a lot of jam session and even more good old Irish single malt wiskhey.
Whatever, I thought it was a good opportunity to put hte YJM through it's paces. It was a truely shitty year so far, our blues band's bass player passed away early in February due to cancer and our Thin Lizzy tribute bands other guitar player was knocked out by cancer later in the same month for the most of this year. 
He has a good diagnosis so all is good but this year we had close to zero jobs and no practice at all. Whatever....
I had two 12AX7 laying around that I pulled out of my Fender The evil Twin back in the late 80th and never payed any further attention to. Just pulled them out of the grab bag and dropped them into the YJM
I'm not really sure ,they might be some original jugoslawian Teslas from back then.
Anyway, dropped them into V1 and PI, biased the amp colder than I usually do, at about 35MA and pushed the 50 wats button.
What to say? We were up there with about 6 guitariusts and all wanted to play the YJM. Mind you we don't have no crap to start with in the rehearsal room, all good material, vintage Marshalls and all sort of Boutique amps. I got a fucking impressive breakup with the EPA at about 2:00, volume 1 at 10:00 that it was mind boggling.
I never had the gain that low with such an impressive tone. It was all in range by a push of the guitar's volume pot.
I'll check last night's tapes tomorrow and maybe post something here.
Anyway, I can hardly recall to ever have been that happy with a guitar sound like last night.


----------



## FennRx

once that EPA reaches about 10-11 o clock, look out!


----------



## Mat_P

EPa on 10:00 is for pussies, real men have them on noon or higher!

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, we are used to practicing loud.
Bottom line is *I think* the old preamp tubes did wonders to the amp.


----------



## mr.brownstone

marshallmellowed said:


> The quick test is to swap the tube with one of the other tubes, run autobias again and see if the light follows the tube.



I won't even try that cause I have no experience with it. Also my amp is still in warranty and I already phoned the shop where I bought it and they said it must go to Marshall for repair.
I suspect that if I open the amp and do something I can void the warranty so I guess i'll send the amp and get it back in great shape.

I have a gig tomorrow and I need the amp for it. Correct me if I'm wrong but the amp can still run with the fault tube right? It will go directly to 50w mode and use 2 tubes without problems right?


----------



## db3266

Changing a tube is as simple as changing a light bulb.
Crazy that the shop are suggesting it is sent back to Marshall.
Change the tubes around and see if the light follows the bad tube. If it does, get a new tube and put it in. All fixed.
Make a claim for a faulty tube and get a free one from Marshall.


----------



## marshallmellowed

mr.brownstone said:


> I won't even try that cause I have no experience with it. Also my amp is still in warranty and I already phoned the shop where I bought it and they said it must go to Marshall for repair.
> I suspect that if I open the amp and do something I can void the warranty so I guess i'll send the amp and get it back in great shape.
> 
> I have a gig tomorrow and I need the amp for it. Correct me if I'm wrong but the amp can still run with the fault tube right? It will go directly to 50w mode and use 2 tubes without problems right?



You're decision, of course. For what it's worth, changing a tube does not void your warranty, as this is considered simple maintanence. Myself, I'd rather do some simple troubleshooting before shipping an amp back for repair, but that's just me. Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## ufguy73

thanks for the kind words everyone, i know its just a humble little setup but cool to hear the positive comments!



Odin69 said:


> Is it wrong to get aroused by this picture? Nice gear. What Suhr amp do you have?



haha, i dont know if 'wrong' is the right word 

its an SL68 - yeah, ive got a thing for 'plexi'.

originally, i had the 100jh - loved it but its not the best for harder, crisper tones. it is awesome for bluesy rock stuff like earlier cream and free, for example, and of course hendrix.

so, i picked up the YJM but i found that a little too direct. so, i returned it. then i started mising it and picked up another YJM. that one had a lot of problems and went back and forth with the dealer about being able to exchange it vs. having to get it repaired under warranty - even though it had these problems right out of the box.

i had been contemplating the SL68 also, so basically i told the dealer i would order a suhr if they would take it back (more $$$) - suddenly, they became much more agreeable. great customer service 

anyway, suhr arrives and its an AWESOME amp. just as musical as the 100jh and can do cleans just as well, pretty much. but stays together better when the volume is up. but its distortion is a really 'musical', saturated type distortion. it definitely has the EVH distortion sound, even without engaging the variac.

so, i ended up still wanting the YJM for Blackmore/70's rock type tones.

thats how i ended up with 3 - i sometimes keep trying to think of ways to reduce but i love each for what they do. i suppose if i look at it objectively, the SL68 and the 100jh are the highest 'quality', both in build and how musical their tones are. there is a complexity and depth to their tones that is not in the YJM. but, as i say, the YJM has a certain 'balls' factor the others dont.

I would honestly probably move the 100jh first - i feel like the sl68 does cover a lot of that.


----------



## Odin69

Nice. I'm sure the Suhr wasn't cheap either. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost?


----------



## mr.brownstone

Guess what, I went to the studio to rehearse today, turn on the amp, run the auto-bias and ALL LIGHTS OFF. Everything seems ok and the amp sounds good as ever, specially cause I brought my 1960AV to pair with it.

Gonna use for the gig tomorrow and can't wait to put the damn thing screaming!


----------



## Odin69




----------



## Holme

mr.brownstone said:


> Guess what, I went to the studio to rehearse today, turn on the amp, run the auto-bias and ALL LIGHTS OFF. Everything seems ok and the amp sounds good as ever, specially cause I brought my 1960AV to pair with it.
> 
> Gonna use for the gig tomorrow and can't wait to put the damn thing screaming!



I've had a very brief go with my YJM on high volumes & the feeling is unbelievable!
Any Marshall fan should have one of these in their collection!
The feeling of power & total control IMO will be very hard to beat,when you leave that gig tomorrow I've got a strong feeling you're gonna look like this!



I'm not knocking any other amp but if you get chance just let rip on your own before any other of your band members start.
The f@@king thing is beyond words!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Mat_P said:


> Hey MB, first, thank you kindly!
> I reallly had kind of an eye opener this night.
> We had our annual christmas musicians thingy going tonight. Basically the two bands in our rehearsal room here at the country side inviting some fellow musicians for some big fun with a lot of jam session and even more good old Irish single malt wiskhey.
> Whatever, I thought it was a good opportunity to put hte YJM through it's paces. It was a truely shitty year so far, our blues band's bass player passed away early in February due to cancer and our Thin Lizzy tribute bands other guitar player was knocked out by cancer later in the same month for the most of this year.
> He has a good diagnosis so all is good but this year we had close to zero jobs and no practice at all. Whatever....
> I had two 12AX7 laying around that I pulled out of my Fender The evil Twin back in the late 80th and never payed any further attention to. Just pulled them out of the grab bag and dropped them into the YJM
> I'm not really sure ,they might be some original jugoslawian Teslas from back then.
> Anyway, dropped them into V1 and PI, biased the amp colder than I usually do, at about 35MA and pushed the 50 wats button.
> What to say? We were up there with about 6 guitariusts and all wanted to play the YJM. Mind you we don't have no crap to start with in the rehearsal room, all good material, vintage Marshalls and all sort of Boutique amps. I got a fucking impressive breakup with the EPA at about 2:00, volume 1 at 10:00 that it was mind boggling.
> I never had the gain that low with such an impressive tone. It was all in range by a push of the guitar's volume pot.
> I'll check last night's tapes tomorrow and maybe post something here.
> Anyway, I can hardly recall to ever have been that happy with a guitar sound like last night.



You're welcome Mat and I'm sorry to read that about your buddies.

I'll bet you guys had a blast. Must have been something to behold!!!!

I'll be home alone most of the upcoming week and I think I may open mine up to what it can do.



Mat_P said:


> EPa on 10:00 is for pussies, real men have them on noon or higher!


----------



## MrBurst

OK it's taken me a week but I've got the sound I want now. First off I dropped in 2 NOS Siemens EL34's and 2 almost new Telefunkin's. Then I pulled out my Rock Crusher attenuator again. Hands down it's superior to the built in EPA, no tone sucking at all and the first channel sounds like Van Halen, and that's with no boost. I actually prefer the first channel now with the Rock Crusher it has more drive and bottom end then with the boost. Also in my opinion compared to my Bogner the loop sucks. It's just way to hot, but with the Rock Crusher I can use the line out into another amp and do a wet/dry setup. I actually prefer the amp with no reverb or anything in the loop, it just sounds amazing on it's own.
I might put the winged C's back in and save the coveted vintage tubes.


----------



## Ealdst

Nearly dropped off page 2? A testament to how awesome this amp is - everyone's too busy playing to talk about it


----------



## byrdparis

to tell the truth i didn't played mine for a week or so, i always go to my JVM410H
it is more suite to my style.
but the YJM is a keeper no doubt!
this amp are F@@@KING great!


----------



## Holme

byrdparis said:


> to tell the truth i didn't played mine for a week or so, i always go to my JVM410H
> it is more suite to my style.
> but the YJM is a keeper no doubt!
> this amp are F@@@KING great!



Best of both worlds there!
(MV & NMV! )


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> Nearly dropped off page 2? A testament to how awesome this amp is - everyone's too busy playing to talk about it



We're getting slack!
Best get the doughnut fryer's warmed up!


----------



## byrdparis

Holme said:


> Best of both worlds there!
> (MV & NMV! )


 
WORD! 

haha.. 
yes it is.. i bought the YJM for my everlasting love to the donut guy .. and like i said - its a keeper. may be their will be times that i will play it alot more... in the meanwhile.. the JVM getting the most attention from me.


----------



## Holme

byrdparis said:


> WORD!
> 
> haha..
> yes it is.. i bought the YJM for my everlasting love to the donut guy .. and like i said - its a keeper. may be their will be times that i will play it alot more... in the meanwhile.. the JVM getting the most attention from me.



I know Big Dooley plays a JVM & an AFD together. .......
Maybe you could be the first to try a JVM & a YJM!!!


----------



## byrdparis

Holme said:


> I know Big Dooley plays a JVM & an AFD together. .......
> Maybe you could be the first to try a JVM & a YJM!!!


 
i will try that (im afraid that the YJM will knock the JVM out of his socks! )


----------



## Midnight Blues

Ealdst said:


> Nearly dropped off page 2? A testament to how awesome this amp is - everyone's too busy playing to talk about it



Playing mine last night, plan on doing so today as well!


----------



## byrdparis

OK!!! i got it!
i will too!


----------



## Holme

Aaaand we're back in businesses!


----------



## byrdparis

Holme said:


> Aaaand we're back in businesses!


 
just for you to know the truth;
its all because of you! 
i set one day and read the entire thread, the next day i was paying in cash and got it home.
its the only one in israel as far as i know BTW!


----------



## Holme

byrdparis said:


> just for you to know the truth;
> its all because of you!
> i set one day and read the entire thread, the next day i was paying in cash and got it home.
> its the only one in israel as far as i know BTW!



The only one in Israel!!!
Now that is cool!


----------



## byrdparis

Holme said:


> The only one in Israel!!!
> Now that is cool!


 

(as far as i know)


----------



## Midnight Blues

byrdparis said:


> just for you to know the truth;
> its all because of you!
> i set one day and read the entire thread, the next day i was paying in cash and got it home.
> its the only one in israel as far as i know BTW!



+1. Likewise bp. As I said, by the time I got to page 10, I wanted/bought one!


----------



## duncan11

I've been playing mine with goldie, and last nite, I discovered a blown/farting speaker on my 1960.  So i ordered 4 V30's  

I hope they arrive friday but if they do, that means I'm stuck waiting on Fed Ex/UPS after office closes early cuz we won't be back till the 26th.  If anyone needs 3 Celestion GT75's for a great price, PM me and I'll sell em for like 150 bucks for the three after I get the V30's and use their boxes.

I was messin about last nite, and was pretty amazed at how well for rhythm/riffs just running it without the boost it does. Gets real close to some pagey type stuff, but I can't solo on it just with the channels jumped and on 9 and 10. riffwise and chording it's awesome, but doesn't have the gain I need for solo punching. It's like every time I play this amp, I discover some new tones and nuances.


----------



## David Corrales

duncan11 said:


> I've been playing mine with goldie, and last nite, I discovered a blown/farting speaker on my 1960.  So i ordered 4 V30's
> 
> I hope they arrive friday but if they do, that means I'm stuck waiting on Fed Ex/UPS after office closes early cuz we won't be back till the 26th.  If anyone needs 3 Celestion GT75's for a great price, PM me and I'll sell em for like 150 bucks for the three after I get the V30's and use their boxes.
> 
> I was messin about last nite, and was pretty amazed at how well for rhythm/riffs just running it without the boost it does. Gets real close to some pagey type stuff, but I can't solo on it just with the channels jumped and on 9 and 10. riffwise and chording it's awesome, but doesn't have the gain I need for solo punching. It's like every time I play this amp, I discover some new tones and nuances.



Might want to try a 75/V30 combo before selling them


----------



## mr.brownstone

OK, I'm ready for the bashing so here it goes a little video from the gig I made with my GN'R tribute band.

Sweet Child O'Mine / Sutiã / Think About You - YouTube

This makes by no means any justice to the live sound we were getting since this was recorded with a crappy camera.
I'm the one who "murdered" the starting riff.
Anyway, I played with the YJM and couldn't be happier with the tone I was getting from the beast. The riff was played with a little Reverb and with the boost engaged. The rest of my performance was played with the raw 1959 sound with a little touch of tube screamer to fatten out the sound a bit.


----------



## dash8311

I'm on page 8 of this thread and GASing to play this thing!

My YJM is 'out for delivery' [where the hell are you, FedEx man!]...


----------



## Holme

mr.brownstone said:


> OK, I'm ready for the bashing so here it goes a little video from the gig I made with my GN'R tribute band.
> 
> Sweet Child O'Mine / Sutiã / Think About You - YouTube
> 
> This makes by no means any justice to the live sound we were getting since this was recorded with a crappy camera.
> I'm the one who "murdered" the starting riff.
> Anyway, I played with the YJM and couldn't be happier with the tone I was getting from the beast. The riff was played with a little Reverb and with the boost engaged. The rest of my performance was played with the raw 1959 sound with a little touch of tube screamer to fatten out the sound a bit.



That was good!


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> I'm on page 8 of this thread and GASing to play this thing!
> 
> My YJM is 'out for delivery' [where the hell are you, FedEx man!]...



The anticipation must be killing you!!!

:Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:


----------



## Mat_P

Hard to comment on with the crappy cam sound but the Plexi clearly shines through so I'd say well done, mr.brownstone!


----------



## dash8311

Holme said:


> The anticipation must be killing you!!!
> 
> :Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:



It is! I've read the manual about 6 times...it's open on a different screen! Haha you and Quasar Kid have some hilarious posts in this thread. I knew I came to the right guy with questions!

d8


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> It is! I've read the manual about 6 times...it's open on a different screen! Haha you and Quasar Kid have some hilarious posts in this thread. I knew I came to the right guy with questions!
> 
> d8





You're welcome!


----------



## duncan11

mr.brownstone said:


> OK, I'm ready for the bashing so here it goes a little video from the gig I made with my GN'R tribute band.
> 
> Sweet Child O'Mine / Sutiã / Think About You - YouTube
> 
> This makes by no means any justice to the live sound we were getting since this was recorded with a crappy camera.
> I'm the one who "murdered" the starting riff.
> Anyway, I played with the YJM and couldn't be happier with the tone I was getting from the beast. The riff was played with a little Reverb and with the boost engaged. The rest of my performance was played with the raw 1959 sound with a little touch of tube screamer to fatten out the sound a bit.



sounded good. Is that one of the USA AFD LP's you are using?


----------



## mr.brownstone

duncan11 said:


> sounded good. Is that one of the USA AFD LP's you are using?



Yep, it is my hard rocking machine and already got some good offers from people who wanted to buy it but this beauty won't be leaving my hands unless something really bad happens.

Here are a few pics of it with the YJM and 1960AV in the background.


----------



## Midnight Blues

mr.brownstone said:


> OK, I'm ready for the bashing so here it goes a little video from the gig I made with my GN'R tribute band.
> 
> This makes by no means any justice to the live sound we were getting since this was recorded with a crappy camera.
> I'm the one who "murdered" the starting riff.
> Anyway, I played with the YJM and couldn't be happier with the tone I was getting from the beast. The riff was played with a little Reverb and with the boost engaged. The rest of my performance was played with the raw 1959 sound with a little touch of tube screamer to fatten out the sound a bit.



Bashing for what!? I'm not a GnR/Slash fan, but nice job Mr. B.!!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

dash8311 said:


> I'm on page 8 of this thread and GASing to play this thing!
> 
> My YJM is 'out for delivery' [where the hell are you, FedEx man!]...



Tick-tock...


----------



## Midnight Blues

mr.brownstone said:


> Yep, it is my hard rocking machine and already got some good offers from people who wanted to buy it but this beauty won't be leaving my hands unless something really bad happens.
> 
> Here are a few pics of it with the YJM and 1960AV in the background.



Does it get any better than that really?


----------



## mr.brownstone

Midnight Blues said:


> Does it get any better than that really?



Probably not m8. Besides the mistakes it was a hell of a concert and I had a really great time.


----------



## Holme

That is a very nice looking Gibson too!


----------



## duncan11

mr.brownstone said:


> Yep, it is my hard rocking machine and already got some good offers from people who wanted to buy it but this beauty won't be leaving my hands unless something really bad happens.
> 
> Here are a few pics of it with the YJM and 1960AV in the background.



Nice!


----------



## DWK302

mr.brownstone said:


> OK, I'm ready for the bashing so here it goes a little video from the gig I made with my GN'R tribute band.
> 
> Sweet Child O'Mine / Sutiã / Think About You - YouTube
> 
> This makes by no means any justice to the live sound we were getting since this was recorded with a crappy camera.
> I'm the one who "murdered" the starting riff.
> Anyway, I played with the YJM and couldn't be happier with the tone I was getting from the beast. The riff was played with a little Reverb and with the boost engaged. The rest of my performance was played with the raw 1959 sound with a little touch of tube screamer to fatten out the sound a bit.




Sounds damn good, even with crappy camera. What model LP? Looks and sounds sweet!


----------



## mAx___

Great sound and playing Mr. Brownstone!!

Note: I'm a Strat guy through and through so perhaps I wasn't following...but since when are Les Pauls not supposed to have a proper pickguard anymore? It kind of hurts my eyes a little bit...


----------



## Holme

I'm sure they're called 'Zebra's' & seem to be quite popular at the minute!


----------



## duncan11

mAx___ said:


> Great sound and playing Mr. Brownstone!!
> 
> Note: I'm a Strat guy through and through so perhaps I wasn't following...but since when are Les Pauls not supposed to have a proper pickguard anymore? It kind of hurts my eyes a little bit...



depends on the finish. For vintage/burst like ones, the pg on. For ones that have a unique wood finish, flame or paint, pg off-






Sandy, Goldie and a custom shop R9. Sandy/Goldie are designed after real 59' bursts. They'd look naked without the pg, but that R9 will never get the pg installed.


----------



## Holme

They're all ace Duncan!!!
I especially like the one on the right!
Is that what's known as a 'Tiger Stripe!'
Mines a normal ebony standard-


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> They're all ace Duncan!!!
> I especially like the one on the right!
> Is that what's known as a 'Tiger Stripe!'
> Mines a normal ebony standard-



close, siberian tiger finish. It's got THE perfect neck for me. Not an R9, definetly not an R0 and totally not an R8. It's like they took an R9, rounded the shoulders a tad more, but took the depth down literally 1 mm. It's perfect. Back in the 90's I wanted an ebony standard....thanks to Joe Perry...


----------



## mr.brownstone

DWK302 said:


> Sounds damn good, even with crappy camera. What model LP? Looks and sounds sweet!



The guitar in the video and the pics is a USA AFD LP. It has the new SD Alnico II Pro's that, suposedely, were design after the pick ups that are installed in Slash's original AFD guitar. Slash said when they came out that the guitars have speciallu chosen hardware (e.g. capacitors) to match his guitar. The guitar is not modded and came just like this in the case without pick up covers and pick up guard.

Well, I know nothing about specs but mine sounds fatter than any other Les Paul I ever played. I played almost the whole gig with it.


----------



## db3266

I've not played seriously for about three weeks, its amazing how quickly I become very shit at playing . Looks like you are having a great time playing that gig. Nice one. 

I started to learn Crossroads tonight (Cream version). It is simply amazing how well the YJM always gets you close to the tone.

I was playing with my R7......

teaser


----------



## Holme

Gibson porn!
Ooh la la!


----------



## Midnight Blues

mr.brownstone said:


> Probably not m8. Besides the mistakes it was a hell of a concert and I had a really great time.



You're always you're own worst critic you know?


----------



## Holme

Midnight Blues said:


> You're always you're own worst critic you know?



Hey Midnight Blues! 

On the subject of Gibsons is that a 3 humbucker Black Beauty in your avatar?!


----------



## db3266

porn, you say.......of the Gibson veriety?


----------



## Holme




----------



## duncan11

so lewd and disgusting....the NSFW policy wasn't adhered to I see....


----------



## dash8311

Delivery date changed until Friday. That's just not fair...


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Delivery date changed until Friday. That's just not fair...



I need a dislike button that's terrible!


----------



## ufguy73

duncan11 said:


> depends on the finish. For vintage/burst like ones, the pg on. For ones that have a unique wood finish, flame or paint, pg off-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, Goldie and a custom shop R9. Sandy/Goldie are designed after real 59' bursts. They'd look naked without the pg, but that R9 will never get the pg installed.



wow, beautifuk CC's! i actually prefer tight, complex flame so have really been tempted by Sandy but your Goldie is exceptional - as im sure you know, not all of them in that run had a top as nice or as accurate as yours


----------



## byrdparis

dash8311 said:


> Delivery date changed until Friday. That's just not fair...


 
we with you buddy!


----------



## Midnight Blues

mr.brownstone said:


> The guitar in the video and the pics is a USA AFD LP. It has the new SD Alnico II Pro's that, suposedely, were design after the pick ups that are installed in Slash's original AFD guitar. Slash said when they came out that the guitars have speciallu chosen hardware (e.g. capacitors) to match his guitar. The guitar is not modded and came just like this in the case without pick up covers and pick up guard.
> 
> Well, I know nothing about specs but mine sounds fatter than any other Les Paul I ever played. I played almost the whole gig with it.



I like it!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Holme said:


> Hey Midnight Blues!
> 
> On the subject of Gibsons is that a 3 humbucker Black Beauty in your avatar?!



Why yes Holme, yes it is. 

It's my Peter Frampton Signature (PF654). I've been a Frampton fanatic since his Humble Pie days (yes, I'm that old). I've always wanted that Guitar! Finally got one last year. I was close though; my parents bought me a '72 Limited Edition '54 Custom back in '73 (for $300.00), which I still have. I wanted it to look like Frampton's, so I put Grovers (purchased by my older brother from Manny's Music in NYC) on it shortly after they gave it to me, but I just couldn't bring myself to change the pickups. It has an Alnico V in the neck and a P90 in the bridge.

http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/cellar/173245-peter-frampton-appreciation-thread.html

Hope you don't mind?:

My Frampton:











More germane to the Forum:






My '72











I also have a '76 Deluxe that I bought around '77 (I've modded it over the years), an Alex Lifeson "Inspired By" ES-355 (looking at it right now) an '01 MIA Strat, a Martin D-35 and a Washburn D10S.

Sorry, one last pic (pre-dates my YJM100):






My apologies for stealing the Thread. I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Midnight Blues

dash8311 said:


> Delivery date changed until Friday. That's just not fair...



Rots!!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

ufguy73 said:


> wow, beautifuk CC's! i actually prefer tight, complex flame so have really been tempted by Sandy but your Goldie is exceptional - as im sure you know, not all of them in that run had a top as nice or as accurate as yours



I'll take one of each please duncan.


----------



## byrdparis

very very very (each to each pup) nuce guitar(s)!


----------



## Midnight Blues

byrdparis said:


> very very very (each to each pup) nuce guitar(s)!



Thanks bp!


----------



## Holme

Midnight Blues said:


> Why yes Holme, yes it is.
> 
> It's my Peter Frampton Signature (PF654). I've been a Frampton fanatic since his Humble Pie days (yes, I'm that old). I've always wanted that Guitar! Finally got one last year. I was close though; my parents bought me a '72 Limited Edition '54 Custom back in '73 (for $300.00), which I still have. I wanted it to look like Frampton's, so I put Grovers (purchased by my older brother from Manny's Music in NYC) on it shortly after they gave it to me, but I just couldn't bring myself to change the pickups. It has an Alnico V in the neck and a P90 in the bridge.
> 
> The Peter Frampton Appreciation Thread - Les Paul Forums
> 
> Hope you don't mind?:
> 
> My Frampton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More germane to the Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My '72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a '76 Deluxe that I bought around '77 (I've modded it over the years), an Alex Lifeson "Inspired By" ES-355 (looking at it right now) an '01 MIA Strat, a Martin D-35 and a Washburn D10S.
> 
> Sorry, one last pic (pre-dates my YJM100):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for stealing the Thread. I just couldn't resist!



Thats what its here for! 

Thats a right collection,glad i asked!


----------



## Odin69

Holme said:


> They're all ace Duncan!!!
> I especially like the one on the right!
> Is that what's known as a 'Tiger Stripe!'
> Mines a normal ebony standard-


 
Nice Holme's. I just got a 2012 LP Standard on Monday. What year is yours?


----------



## Odin69

mr.brownstone said:


> OK, I'm ready for the bashing so here it goes a little video from the gig I made with my GN'R tribute band.
> 
> Sweet Child O'Mine / Sutiã / Think About You - YouTube
> 
> This makes by no means any justice to the live sound we were getting since this was recorded with a crappy camera.
> I'm the one who "murdered" the starting riff.
> Anyway, I played with the YJM and couldn't be happier with the tone I was getting from the beast. The riff was played with a little Reverb and with the boost engaged. The rest of my performance was played with the raw 1959 sound with a little touch of tube screamer to fatten out the sound a bit.


 
Thanks for sharing Mr. B.


----------



## byrdparis

i think i bought the YJM a new friend an hour ago.. :Ohno:
this will be my third head in the room 
im pretty excite!


----------



## Odin69

db3266 said:


> porn, you say.......of the Gibson veriety?


 
Hey DB, do you use your finger or, tounge to flick that switch?


----------



## Midnight Blues

Holme said:


> Thats what its here for!
> 
> Thats a right collection,glad i asked!



THANKS Holme, it's much appreciated!


You may now return to your regularly schedule programming.


----------



## Midnight Blues

byrdparis said:


> i think i bought the YJM a new friend an hour ago.. :Ohno:
> this will be my third head in the room
> im pretty excite!



What did you get bp?


----------



## byrdparis

Midnight Blues said:


> What did you get bp?













{Blasphemy! i know :Ohno:}


----------



## Midnight Blues

HOLY! Congrats and HNAD!


----------



## dash8311

It's here. Holy s**t.


----------



## byrdparis

dash8311 said:


> It's here. Holy s**t.



YA MAN!!!


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> Nice Holme's. I just got a 2012 LP Standard on Monday. What year is yours?



I bought mine new from Academy of Sound when I moved to the printers I'm at now soooo it's around 7 years old now!
Didn't realise I'd had it that long!
Great guitar though,wish I'd bought one sooner!


----------



## dash8311

I'll have further in a minute...need to collect myself


----------



## Holme

Has dash fainted?!?!? 

:Ohno:


----------



## byrdparis

i think something unleashed some F@@cking fury over there !!


----------



## Holme

I think he unleashed something when he opened the box!


----------



## dash8311

Well gents, here's my YJM NAD story. 

I've been chasing AC/DC tone. There, I said it. Started watching SoloDallas a few years ago, an SG arrived with a small MG30, then seemingly overnight a '79 2203, 1960A with '80 G12-65s, a Custom Shop SG VOS...you can see where this is going. A vintage 1959 has been on my radar a little bit this past while (SD plays both the '76 1959 & '79 2203).

Sleuthing around this GAS-inducing forum for a vintage 1959, I suddenly came across the YJM. I'm not a fan of his music, or donuts for that matter, however I can appreciate his obvious talent as a musician. What got my attention was the Major cabinet and the discrete YJM lettering on the front. Vintage looking but what else have we got here?

Two pages into this thread I PM'd Holmes with a few questions. He was very kind enough to answer all my questions and guide me on my YJM acquisition. His answers did not help my wallet 

Talking to Randy at L&M in Victoria had me further down this path toward the YJM. He loved his. SlyStrat posted earlier in this thread wanting to sell his and with a bit of timing/luck we were able to come to a deal.

It arrived 60 minutes prior to my departure for a weekend snowboarding trip. At least i was home. I set it up to play through my 4x12, connected all the bits and pieces and did a quick bias on it. "Light show" is a great way to describe this, as previously mentioned in this thread. I started with it attenuated through my Aracom Pro2 (one cable from my 2203, I wanted to play the damn thing now!) and cranked it up. 0-2-4-6-6 matched my current 2203 settings. I was incredibly impressed with the initial tone. Volume 8, tone 6 on my SG, it was a good start. I added in a hint of reverb (I'm not a pedal guy so this is new), and played with the gate. Very slick. Next was to connect the Cetec Vega wireless looped through my NS-2, coloring that tone with a bit of boost, not unlike the SVDS. Very similar. 50 watt mode followed and I instantly recognized that less-headroom tone. I switched the attenuator to bypass and dialed down the EPA to match the volume. Perhaps I need a bit more time with this, but to my ears, the Pro2 was clearer than the EPA. That's my initial thoughts and reserve the rights to change it after further use.  I'll also mention that I experienced the variation in volume if the knob is in the middle of the EPA steps. A small tweak and it was at a steady volume. 

Back to 100 watt mode, EPA off, attenuator on, Vega on, hint of reverb and touch of gate. Volume I to 8, SG 8/6...

...somebody in this [currently] 52 page thread said it's almost as good as sex. I'm not sure about that, but I played a few chords and riffs and I had the biggest smile on my face. Laughing out loud at one point. 

_There it is._

Pics to follow over the weekend. 

Happy holidays everybody, my Christmas came early.


----------



## Midnight Blues

*Very cool dash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Couldn't be happier for ya!!!! Looking forward to seeing some pics!!!!

Congrats and HNYJM100D!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

So I've been on vacation this week (trying to play as much as I can). Had a couple of guys from work stop-by (one plays) today, so they could see/hear the amp. Dimmed channel I, no EPA, blew them right out of the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlyStrat

dash: I'm glad you got the amp and you like it! I was reluctant to ship to Canada but everything went well. Awesome!


----------



## Ealdst

Midnight Blues said:


>


 

I really want that Alex Lifeson 355! Stunning guitar how does it sound through the YJM, any chance of clips? A 355 (preferably in cherry red) is my dream guitar, but has to be with Varitone and Bigsby/Maestro trem and that has been lacking in Gibson's range for a while, not that I could afford one if they sold it lol. If only I had the money to just get one made to my own specs......


----------



## Midnight Blues

Ealdst said:


> I really want that Alex Lifeson 355! Stunning guitar how does it sound through the YJM, any chance of clips? A 355 (preferably in cherry red) is my dream guitar, but has to be with Varitone and Bigsby/Maestro trem and that has been lacking in Gibson's range for a while, not that I could afford one if they sold it lol. If only I had the money to just get one made to my own specs......



Thank you Ealdst! 

Think RUSH; "A Farewell To Kings" and "Hemispheres", although I think Alex may have been moving to Hi Watts around then? I'm embarrassed to type that because I should really know if that was the case or not.

Like my Frampton, this was a dream Guitar for me ever since I saw Alex walk out on stage with it back in the mid-late '70s. He also, early on, used an ES-335, which I really love. It was his main Guitar back then. In fact, the first time I saw them (somewhere around '75 I believe?) that was the Guitar he used. It's his most prized possession. He doesn't tour with it anymore though. 

One of the things I like about the ES-355 is that it has an Ebony fretboard, which happens to be my favorite fretboard and esthetically, I like the "Block Inlays", the "Diamond Headstock" and the color along with the hardware. I don't play much with a Tremolo, but the Maestro is not my favorite. I prefer the traditional Fender Trem. The Varitone switch however, is really cool! You can get some really nice tones from it, i.e. the "Out of Phase", ala Peter Green/B.B. King type tone. What surprised me about the Guitar is how heavy it is. I wasn't expecting that when I first picked-it-up. I thought being that it was semi-hollow, it would be lighter, when in fact it's as heavy, if not heavier, than my two older Les Pauls. 

Anyway, as you would expect, the tone is very thick and rich. Absolutely *BEAUTIFUL* in my book. Of course, being that it's semi-hollow, you need to be careful of feedback. It's really a great combination because it's such a versatile Guitar, played through such a versatile amp. The possibilities are endless! 

I hope you get the opportunity to pick-one-up some day!!!!






Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your perspective), I don't have any recording equipment. Trust me though, I can't do either of them justice.


----------



## Ealdst

Midnight Blues said:


> Thank you Ealdst!
> 
> Think RUSH; "A Farewell To Kings" and "Hemispheres", although I think Alex may have been moving to Hi Watts around then? I'm embarrassed to type that because I should really know if that was the case or not.
> 
> Like my Frampton, this was a dream Guitar for me ever since I saw Alex walk out on stage with it back in the mid-late '70s. He also, early on, used an ES-335, which I really love. It was his main Guitar back then. In fact, the first time I saw them (somewhere around '75 I believe?) that was the Guitar he used. It's his most prized possession. He doesn't tour with it anymore though.
> 
> One of the things I like about the ES-355 is that it has an Ebony fretboard, which happens to be my favorite fretboard and esthetically, I like the "Block Inlays", the "Diamond Headstock" and the color along with the hardware. I don't play much with a Tremolo, but the Maestro is not my favorite. I prefer the traditional Fender Trem. The Varitone switch however, is really cool! You can get some really nice tones from it, i.e. the "Out of Phase", ala Peter Green/B.B. King type tone. What surprised me about the Guitar is how heavy it is. I wasn't expecting that when I first picked-it-up. I thought being that it was semi-hollow, it would be lighter, when in fact it's as heavy, if not heavier, than my two older Les Pauls.
> 
> Anyway, as you would expect, the tone is very thick and rich. Absolutely *BEAUTIFUL* in my book. Of course, being that it's semi-hollow, you need to be careful of feedback. It's really a great combination because it's such a versatile Guitar, played through such a versatile amp. The possibilities are endless!
> 
> I hope you get the opportunity to pick-one-up some day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your perspective), I don't have any recording equipment. Trust me though, I can't do either of them justice.


 
That picture is exactly what I want! Like you I prefer the split diamond headstock and block fretboard inlays, otherwise an ES-345 would do. I currently have an Epiphone Sheraton in Vintage Sunburst that I added a Bigsby to as an affordable solution for now, and that also surprised me with the weight of it - not quite as heavy as my Les Pauls but not far off at all. Anyway it is good to see some love for Rush here, most people I talk to don't even know who they are, best band I've seen live tho by a long way, wish I had been around to see them in the 70s!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Ealdst said:


> That picture is exactly what I want! Like you I prefer the split diamond headstock and block fretboard inlays, otherwise an ES-345 would do. I currently have an Epiphone Sheraton in Vintage Sunburst that I added a Bigsby to as an affordable solution for now, and that also surprised me with the weight of it - not quite as heavy as my Les Pauls but not far off at all. Anyway it is good to see some love for Rush here, most people I talk to don't even know who they are, best band I've seen live tho by a long way, wish I had been around to see them in the 70s!



Yeah, I thought that would be similar to one that you're looking for. Personally, I like Vintage/Tobacco Sunburst, so I'll bet your Sheraton looks quite nice! Alex's 355 is Vintage/Tobacco Sunburst:






Yeah, it was pretty cool to see them back then. They weren't even headlining at the time. We got (my sister and a friend of ours) to meet them on several occasions, so much so that they'd recognize us (not necessarily remember our names), but they'd stay and chat with us. The flyer on the left is the from the first time we met them. They signed them and gave them to us.






This is a letter that we received from Alex back in May of '78. The picture is from the "A Farewell To Kings" Tour Book that I had Alex sign for me:






Cool guys.


----------



## SRD

SRD said:


> A few weeks ago, I bought a used YJM @ GC, took it home, played it at rehearsal and fell in love with it.
> Unfortunately, the foot switch crapped out after three uses, and it had been a little beat on, so I regretfully brought it back.
> I haven't been able to get over wanting it back, but I couldn't justify 1600 on an amp that's been beat on.
> I finally broke down yesterday and bought a brand new one on ebay for 1800.
> I see a lot of nights sleeping on the couch when the wife finally finds out, but I think it'll be worth it.



As a follow up, still haven't told the wife but I've been messing with it a lot trying different things, change some of the tubes out as I've read in this thread. still haven't got through completely, but trying to catch up but I wanted to post an idea that might interest some of you. Again, I haven't completely read this entire thread yet, so if this has been mentioned earlier, so to repeat.

quick background on me, I'm a lead vocalist first and strictly a rhythm guitarist as I can't solo to save my life, (weird I know) but I love a great guitar tone which is why I friggin' love the YJM, fairly basic guitar punch with some killer extra features.
so because I don't solo, I was hoping to use the boost as a heavier guitar channel, but the is too much of a volume boost for me.
After thinking about it for a few days, I came up with this idea and I think it works great almost in the sense of a three channel amp.

I don't use effects except for an MXR Micro Amp to give a little extra push when needed. So I have my straight YJM plexi tone, and the boost channel for the occasional time I need my gtr to stand out a little and I took a MXR EQ pedal, put it in the FX Loop and keep it on in back of the amp and set it so when I hit the FX Loop switch, it drops the volume and I can color it to more of an aggressive rhythm sound for more modern songs and if I'm in that setting I need to boost my level, I just kill the FX Loop.

Yes in order to get a heavier rhythm channel, I'm double switching, but it's not like I would be doing it mid song.

I friggin love this thing!

I think I'm going to be selling my 2555SL to pay off the YJM because I honestly can't see myself plugging into the Slash over the YJM anymore.


----------



## dash8311

SlyStrat said:


> dash: I'm glad you got the amp and you like it! I was reluctant to ship to Canada but everything went well. Awesome!



Thanks SlyStrat, easy transaction! As you've heard, it's arrived safely and fitting right in with the 2203. The 1 watt has become slightly jealous but nothing a little attention won't fix. Those little ones get like that sometimes.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Though it's taken me a couple months to find the right one, I finally have a NGD to report (will start a thread when I actually take some nice photos)! She's a 2011 Les Paul Custom 57 Reissue Black Beauty ...


----------



## Midnight Blues

*EXCELLENT* crs!!!! Nothing like a Black Custom!!!! Congrats and HNGD!!!! 

Gonna sound *GREAT* through your YJM100!!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Midnight Blues said:


> *EXCELLENT* crs!!!! Nothing like a Black Custom!!!! Congrats and HNGD!!!!
> 
> Gonna sound *GREAT* through your YJM100!!!!



Thanks! She sounds spectacular through the YJM! Had to dump a few things (like my EC Strat!) to cover some of the costs, but I'm really happy I made the move.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Though it's taken me a couple months to find the right one, I finally have a NGD to report (will start a thread when I actually take some nice photos)! She's a 2011 Les Paul Custom Reissue Black Beauty ...



Nice!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

crossroadsnyc said:


> Thanks! She sounds spectacular through the YJM! Had to dump a few things (like my EC Strat!) to cover some of the costs, but I'm really happy I made the move.



Too bad you had to do that, but believe me, you'll be quite happy with your Custom!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Midnight Blues said:


> Too bad you had to do that, but believe me, you'll be quite happy with your Custom!



Well, the EC Strat was a spur of the moment 'fanboy' purchase ... as much as I tried, I just couldn't get into the guitar like I wanted. I do this w/Strats every couple years (because of clapton) ... buy one, try and force myself into it, and then come back to the realization that it's not for me. Influence can be a strange thing ... I mean, it's healthy, but sometimes it only goes so far, you know? The other stuff I dumped won't be missed either. Really, this is one of those few instances where I don't have a single twinge of "hmmm, should I have done that?" ... I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## ufguy73

woman tone time


----------



## Odin69

Midnight Blues said:


> Yeah, I thought that would be similar to one that you're looking for. Personally, I like Vintage/Tobacco Sunburst, so I'll bet your Sheraton looks quite nice! Alex's 355 is Vintage/Tobacco Sunburst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was pretty cool to see them back then. They weren't even headlining at the time. We got (my sister and a friend of ours) to meet them on several occasions, so much so that they'd recognize us (not necessarily remember our names), but they'd stay and chat with us. The flyer on the left is the from the first time we met them. They signed them and gave them to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a letter that we received from Alex back in May of '78. The picture is from the "A Farewell To Kings" Tour Book that I had Alex sign for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool guys.


 
That's some cool Rush memorabilia you have MB.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> woman tone time



You're my kinda guy


----------



## Midnight Blues

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, the EC Strat was a spur of the moment 'fanboy' purchase ... as much as I tried, I just couldn't get into the guitar like I wanted. I do this w/Strats every couple years (because of clapton) ... buy one, try and force myself into it, and then come back to the realization that it's not for me. Influence can be a strange thing ... I mean, it's healthy, but sometimes it only goes so far, you know? The other stuff I dumped won't be missed either. Really, this is one of those few instances where I don't have a single twinge of "hmmm, should I have done that?" ... I hope that's a good sign!



I read ya. I've found that I end-up regretting getting rid of something. I guess that's why I'm a pack rat? I hang-on to stupid stuff like boxes, or another example, I have five sets of Golf clubs and some single clubs like Persimmon Woods. When am I ever going to use those again? My wife thinks I'm crazy. She's probably right.

Anyway, back to the music world. I'm mainly a Gibson guy (in case you couldn't tell?), but I do have a Strat as well which I don't play very often. Every now and again though (like recently) start to get the urge to play it just for a change and a different sound. Maybe it's the YJM and I want to hear how it sounds through it? Haven't pulled it out of the case yet though. One of these days...


----------



## Midnight Blues

Odin69 said:


> That's some cool Rush memorabilia you have MB.



Thanks Odin! 

In case you couldn't tell, the frame above the Flyer is filled with pictures of Alex from the various times that I've (we've) seen them throughout the years. The one to the right of that has band photos. My sister, the one that I mentioned above and her daughter put those together for me for me and gave them to me for my 50th birthday which was four years ago.

A quick aside, that same niece, who plays bass and two of my other nieces, one who plays guitar and the other that plays drums, unbeknownst to me, learned the "R30 Overture" and surprised me with it on my 50th. It was the coolest thing!!!! My sister video taped it, but unfortunately, she can't find it.


----------



## SlyStrat

dash: I sent you a PM.


----------



## qbalzuo

Hi, I've recently ordered a Marshall YJM from the States and I've just wonder how I convert this amp from 130v to 230v (I'm living in Europe) Does anybody did this before?


----------



## Mat_P

Why on earth did you do that? There are quite a few available here in Europe.


----------



## Mat_P

Didn't get an awful lot of responses last time around when I posted some clips but who cares?
The memory begins to return now that we picked up practicing again so here some more from the last rehearsal with a bit fewer playing errors than before. 
Again, just two miks plugged straight into the Notebook.
2203 and YJM content.

Three Thin Lizzy songs in a row, YJM plays all the solo stuff:
http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/Cowboy_BackInTown_DontBelieve.mp3

Another schmaltzy song. 2203 plays the fills and the first solo, YJM the rythm and the last solo.
http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/stillinlovewithyou.mp3


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> Though it's taken me a couple months to find the right one, I finally have a NGD to report (will start a thread when I actually take some nice photos)! She's a 2011 Les Paul Custom 57 Reissue Black Beauty ...



well, i was inspired by you!

NGD today for me!!! i am SOOOOOOOO ecstatic - have to keep pinching myself...its xmas come early!


----------



## byrdparis

Congrat! everyone on their new H n\g D! 

Mine will be here tomorrow or the day after... it will stands beside a JVM410H and a YJM... I figure with those two Marshall's I pretty much "hug" most of Marshall Tone (to my taste). So I'm on for the ultimate MESA...


----------



## db3266

Mat_P said:


> Didn't get an awful lot of responses last time around when I posted some clips but who cares?
> The memory begins to return now that we picked up practicing again so here some more from the last rehearsal with a bit fewer playing errors than before.
> Again, just two miks plugged straight into the Notebook.
> 2203 and YJM content.
> 
> Three Thin Lizzy songs in a row, YJM plays all the solo stuff:
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/Cowboy_BackInTown_DontBelieve.mp3
> 
> Another schmaltzy song. 2203 plays the fills and the first solo, YJM the rythm and the last solo.
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/stillinlovewithyou.mp3



It's awesome Mat, really great playing and it sounds spot on.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> well, i was inspired by you!
> 
> NGD today for me!!! i am SOOOOOOOO ecstatic - have to keep pinching myself...its xmas come early!



So?!? What is she, and when will we be getting pictures?


----------



## qbalzuo

Mat_P said:


> Why on earth did you do that? There are quite a few available here in Europe.




Cause it's a used YJM, I don't have 2500 $ for new one.


----------



## Mat_P

qbalzuo said:


> Cause it's a used YJM, I don't have 2500 $ for new one.


Hmm, a used one went for about 1000 Euro last week.
They average at about 1550 Euro new.


----------



## marshallmellowed

qbalzuo said:


> Hi, I've recently ordered a Marshall YJM from the States and I've just wonder how I convert this amp from 130v to 230v (I'm living in Europe) Does anybody did this before?



I'm pretty sure it will work with either, check the online manual.

Edit:

Just checked the manual, didn't see anything. If the stock transformer has dual primary taps (don't know), you could just swap the wires. If not, you're going to need a different power transformer or a step down transformer to reduce your line voltage to 110VAC. The latter would mean you would always have to have that transformer wherever you move the amp.


----------



## qbalzuo

Mat_P said:


> Hmm, a used one went for about 1000 Euro last week.
> They average at about 1550 Euro new.




Please, show me these links.



marshallmellowed said:


> I'm pretty sure it will work with either, check the online manual.



Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Mat_P

qbalzuo said:


> Please, show me these links.



Just one of the not exatly many, but they do exist. 
YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Top


----------



## qbalzuo

I've paid 1500 bucks not 1500 euro, but with expensive shipping from the USA - prices are comparable. My bad


----------



## Mat_P

That's what I thought.
And how about import duty in your country?


----------



## qbalzuo

Mat_P said:


> That's what I thought.
> And how about import duty in your country?



I don't know, but I've paid about 1,6k euro with all taxes included


----------



## Holme

Funny as f@@k!
Just had a house full,turn the amp on let's hear it!
Did the usual pissed up grab a Gibson AC/DC to a round of 'f@@kin hell!!!'
Then my mates wife got smart arse!
"What's your most expensive guitar?"
'From what I paid to now probably the Jem'
"Why do you need more than one guitar lets here it!"
Thought f@@k it turned boost max & turned up the reverb 'What the hell am I going to get here?!
I'll tell you what I got....fuckin awesome 80's mental!
Screeeeeeaaaaam,whammy down BOOOOOOM then a bit of tapping & into a pissed up riff!
AMAZING!!!!
Seriously guys I know it does the classic AC/DC unboosted etc. but if you've got a super Strat give it some.......
My Jems never sounded so good!!!


----------



## dash8311

Possible issue with my YJM, need some advice from fellow YJM owners:

The noise gate was working perfectly as I would expect it to when the amp arrived a few days ago, almost identical to my NS-2. Today I've turned on the amp and when I engaged the gate (without boost), the volume dropped considerably. I adjusted the knob in the back to come back to the original volume but now the gate isn't closing. 

The gate knob is acting like a volume knob now. Is this correct? 

Anybody else had this issue? 

This is when EPA is on or off [and attenuated]. No boost.


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Possible issue with my YJM, need some advice from fellow YJM owners:
> 
> The noise gate was working perfectly as I would expect it to when the amp arrived a few days ago, almost identical to my NS-2. Today I've turned on the amp and when I engaged the gate (without boost), the volume dropped considerably. I adjusted the knob in the back to come back to the original volume but now the gate isn't closing.
> 
> The gate knob is acting like a volume knob now. Is this correct?
> 
> Anybody else had this issue?
> 
> This is when EPA is on or off [and attenuated]. No boost.



Gate may cause a 'little' volume difference but whenever I stomp in the boost its usually louder?
Maybe try an Autobiasing?
Sorry can't be more help but I'm a little wankered!
Guessing a dodgy valve mate!


----------



## Mat_P

db3266 said:


> It's awesome Mat, really great playing and it sounds spot on.



Thanks much db but naaa, we still need to work a bit to get back up to old shape.
Impressive what one forgets in a half year of inactivity.
I'm just surprised that nobody jumps on the JMP2203 versus YJM thingy.


----------



## dash8311

Holme said:


> Gate may cause a 'little' volume difference but whenever I stomp in the boost its usually louder?
> Maybe try an Autobiasing?
> Sorry can't be more help but I'm a little wankered!
> Guessing a dodgy valve mate!



I'll give that a go and let you know how it works. Thanks!


----------



## dash8311

I completed a rebias and still no luck.

Edit: Okay there's something up with my amp. Channel I on high sensitivity with the guitar plugged directly in is incredibly muffled sounding. Also, the Gate is not opening - I watched the Marshall YJM demo video to ensure I was using it correctly. 

Time to call my amp tech. Merry Christmas to me ...argh.

SlyStrat, any issues like these sound familiar?

Cheers,

dash


----------



## marshallmellowed

dash8311 said:


> I completed a rebias and still no luck.
> 
> Edit: Okay there's something up with my amp. Channel I on high sensitivity with the guitar plugged directly in is incredibly muffled sounding. Also, the Gate is not opening - I watched the Marshall YJM demo video to ensure I was using it correctly.
> 
> Time to call my amp tech. Merry Christmas to me ...argh.



Try some basic troubleshooting, these steps could get you back up and running and will not void your warranty.


Intermittent Contact Check-

Plug/unplug your guitar cable several times in each of the 4 input jacks (this will excercise the contacts which could be intermittent).
Repeatedly press each of the control buttons on the back of the amp (this will excercise the internal contacts that control the signal routing, etc.).

Preamp Tube Check-

Turn the amp off.
Take the back off the amp.
Turn the amp on.
Make sure all tubes are glowing orange and evenly (including preamp tubes).
Turn the amp off.
Find yourself a known good ECC83 or 12AX7 (they're interchangable).
Starting with the 1st preamp tube (far left looking from rear) swap the tube.
Turn the amp on and see if the problem is still exists.
Turn the amp off.
Continue swapping each remaining tube with the known good tube.

These steps should reveal if if you an intermittent contact or a bad preamp tube. Good luck!


----------



## dash8311

Marshall Mellowed, I'll give that a try... I did prior to your posting take the back off and reseat the tubes, all seem to glow evenly.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll get it a try. 

dash


----------



## dash8311

No luck, but thanks for the suggestions. I had a known-good 12AX7 that I swapped out and the preamp tubes were not at fault. Tried the plug/input cycling, still nothing. It's a very muddy sound/tone, even at channel I volume 10, like somebody turned down your tone knob and on the neck pickup (I'm on the bridge, 10 & 10)

Based on the YJM diagram, I believe it's something between the Input I (High or Low) and the Gate. The gate hasn't been opening (not receiving Sensing?), which is attached to Input I. Any other thoughts?

Santiago, any thoughts?


----------



## Ealdst

dash8311 said:


> No luck, but thanks for the suggestions. I had a known-good 12AX7 that I swapped out and the preamp tubes were not at fault. Tried the plug/input cycling, still nothing. It's a very muddy sound/tone, even at channel I volume 10, like somebody turned down your tone knob and on the neck pickup (I'm on the bridge, 10 & 10)
> 
> Based on the YJM diagram, I believe it's something between the Input I (High or Low) and the Gate. The gate hasn't been opening (not receiving Sensing?), which is attached to Input I. Any other thoughts?
> 
> Santiago, any thoughts?


 
Hi

I had this exact problem with my one, it went back to Marshall and they replaced the noise gate circuit. My advice is take it to your tech, you should be covered under warrenty.


----------



## John 14:6

dash8311 said:


> No luck, but thanks for the suggestions. I had a known-good 12AX7 that I swapped out and the preamp tubes were not at fault. Tried the plug/input cycling, still nothing. It's a very muddy sound/tone, even at channel I volume 10, like somebody turned down your tone knob and on the neck pickup (I'm on the bridge, 10 & 10)
> 
> Based on the YJM diagram, I believe it's something between the Input I (High or Low) and the Gate. The gate hasn't been opening (not receiving Sensing?), which is attached to Input I. Any other thoughts?
> 
> Santiago, any thoughts?


Take it to a Marshall service center and have them fix it as a warranty repair. Don't do anything that could void your warranty. If you bought the amp used I still think the warranty is transferable. Did you register the amp with Marshall USA for your warranty already?


----------



## dash8311

The warranty's are non-transferable from what I've found online. I'm in Canada and the amp is via the US. Looks like I'm out of luck.

Will have the amp looked at by a tech in the New Year. Back to the 2203 and JMP1H for me. That JMP...man it's good 

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> The warranty's are non-transferable from what I've found online. I'm in Canada and the amp is via the US. Looks like I'm out of luck.
> 
> Will have the amp looked at by a tech in the New Year. Back to the 2203 and JMP1H for me. That JMP...man it's good
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!



That sucks dash!

Still with a 2203 & a JMP1 to fall back on it can't be all bad!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> That sucks dash!
> 
> Still with a 2203 & a JMP1 to fall back on it can't be all bad!


I wouldn't mind a 2203 to fall back on


----------



## marshallmellowed

dash8311 said:


> No luck, but thanks for the suggestions. I had a known-good 12AX7 that I swapped out and the preamp tubes were not at fault. Tried the plug/input cycling, still nothing. It's a very muddy sound/tone, even at channel I volume 10, like somebody turned down your tone knob and on the neck pickup (I'm on the bridge, 10 & 10)



So, if you plug into any of the inputs you get a muddy tone, even with the noise gate disengaged?


----------



## dash8311

marshallmellowed said:


> So, if you plug into any of the inputs you get a muddy tone, even with the noise gate disengaged?



Video time 

(filming in progress)


----------



## dash8311

Took a while to upload, but here we go with the standard shakey iPhone video. If you think the amp sounds like crap, it does.

All EQ, volume, and guitar volume/tone settings on 10...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcv5H7WyKGw"]YJM100[/ame]


----------



## SlyStrat

dash: I'm sorry to hear the YJM has a problem now.
Everything worked while I had it. I really don't know much about YJM's.
If it was a standard type amp (JCM800/1959) my friend would know whats wrong.

Why wouldn't YOU have the warranty since I gave it to you as a gift???
You ARE my brother-in-law...


----------



## Holme

Think it's Marshall warranty time dash if you can get away with it!


----------



## dash8311

SlyStrat said:


> dash: I'm sorry to hear the YJM has a problem now.
> Everything worked while I had it. I really don't know much about YJM's.
> If it was a standard type amp (JCM800/1959) my friend would know whats wrong.
> 
> Why wouldn't YOU have the warranty since I gave it to you as a gift???
> You ARE my brother-in-law...



True enough. Standby further.


----------



## ufguy73

..


----------



## ufguy73

crossroadsnyc said:


> So?!? What is she, and when will we be getting pictures?



hmmm, what could it be...


----------



## Mat_P

ufguy73 said:


> hmmm, what could it be...



Looks like a Gibson Les Paul of sort!?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> hmmm, what could it be...


----------



## db3266

The wife bought me an Xotic BB Preamp Comp for Christmas 

I have played it for about 10 minutes and you cannot get a bad sound out of it 

it sounds really really good through the YJM. Much more mellow than the built in boost. 

I can't wait to get some time to dial it in for the Beano tone.....


----------



## db3266

dash, sly, surely, the way forward is for sly to 'refund' dash and then sly can send it for a warranty fix. Once it's fixed, sly can 'sell it again' to dash.


----------



## Super Marshall

ufguy73 said:


> hmmm, what could it be...



STOP TEASING us! What is it!? hahaha Looks like a Les Paul case??


----------



## Holme

Merry Christmas doughnut slingers!
Hope you've had your festive chest rugs & aviators on!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Merry Christmas doughnut slingers!
> Hope you've had your festive chest rugs & aviators on!



Merry Christmas! 

To all of you guys as well!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 ... what's the update? I've been checking this thread with great anticipation!


----------



## ufguy73

interesting...the older style case and logo...


----------



## db3266

R9?


----------



## marshallmellowed

ufguy73 said:


> interesting...the older style case and logo...


----------



## ufguy73

definitely a gibson les paul 






of the 'aged' variety


----------



## ufguy73

marshallmellowed said:


>



patience marshmellow


----------



## db3266

Hmm, with Grovers.........

Kossoff or Jimi Page 1 or 2 ?


----------



## ufguy73

db3266 said:


> Hmm, with Grovers.........
> 
> Kossoff or Jimi Page 1 or 2 ?



i see you know your UK-based guitar heroes


----------



## db3266

Awesome. I'm very jealous......


----------



## dash8311

Apparently I don't...

Jimmy's 2 (no bridge cover)?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 said:


> i see you know your UK-based guitar heroes



Smoking! Page #2?


----------



## bdubbs

There is a YJM for 1500 on my craigslist. hmmmm


----------



## Super Marshall

bdubbs said:


> There is a YJM for 1500 on my craigslist. hmmmm



BADASS!!! Page #2 plugged into a YJM! AMAZING! I'm very jealous haha but Congrats to you *ufguy73 *


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ufguy73 is enjoying his new guitar too much to give us an update!


----------



## mr.brownstone

Yeah, give us some words man. How does that JP goes with the YJM?


----------



## Redstone

Seeing ufguy73's sexy Page guit is making me want a new LP. I've never been able to afford an LP, any time I have the cash I get something else. I'm craving a 1956 VOS goldtop




I want it


----------



## dash8311

My YJM was dropped off at my tech this afternoon. Further to follow. 

Sweet looking JP LP! Hope everybody had a great Christmas. I had a polytune under the tree, seems great so far.


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> Seeing ufguy73's sexy Page guit is making me want a new LP. I've never been able to afford an LP, any time I have the cash I get something else. I'm craving a 1956 VOS goldtop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it



I would also love one of those! It would really compliment my R7.
I bought a lovely CS Relic Strat a few months ago, I hardly play it. I am so drawn to Gibsons. The only reason I have a Strat is for the Hendrix thing, but its rare that I play Hendrix (because its bloody difficult!).

My other vice is that I really like the CC series LP's so I'm tempted to wait and see what they release through next year and trade both guitars for CC. Or, considering I already have a really nice LP in my R7, I could trade the Strat and buy a Lucile or a really nice ES355 with Varitone (is that a 345?). If I did this, I could use the 345 for Peter Green / BB King blues and change the pickups in the R7 (which are currently Bare Knuckle PG blues) to something a little more Beano tone specific.

One thing I do know, a Les Paul is always going to be my preference.


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> I would also love one of those! It would really compliment my R7.
> I bought a lovely CS Relic Strat a few months ago, I hardly play it. I am so drawn to Gibsons. The only reason I have a Strat is for the Hendrix thing, but its rare that I play Hendrix (because its bloody difficult!).
> 
> My other vice is that I really like the CC series LP's so I'm tempted to wait and see what they release through next year and trade both guitars for CC. Or, considering I already have a really nice LP in my R7, I could trade the Strat and buy a Lucile or a really nice ES355 with Varitone (is that a 345?). If I did this, I could use the 345 for Peter Green / BB King blues and change the pickups in the R7 (which are currently Bare Knuckle PG blues) to something a little more Beano tone specific.
> 
> One thing I do know, a Les Paul is always going to be my preference.



Don't get me started on those CC LPs, I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a few of them Les pauls, or even Gibsons in general are a kind of love or hate thing for me. For example, I played a goldtop classic custom in the USA and I fell in llove with the thing, I played one a few months later, same colour and everything in the UK and hated it. That's why I always try to play a guitar before I buy it if Possible. Hopefully I will be able try out a few of those goldtops soon and find one I like.
I'm probably not going to be able to afford any new guitars next year when I'm in college, I can barely afford my gear as it is. It probably doesn't help that I just ordered a JCM1 as a kind of travel amp for college


----------



## SlyStrat

What I prefer over Les Paul's:


----------



## vaskins

Hi,
I'm from Portugal and I'm looking to buy a YJM, I can't find one here in Portugal. 
Does anyone here know of any still for sale in Europe? 
Thank you for the attention.


----------



## Redstone

vaskins said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Portugal and I'm looking to buy a YJM, I can't find one here in Portugal.
> Does anyone here know of any still for sale in Europe?
> Thank you for the attention.



Hey, welcome to the forums
There is one for sale here in Ireland, it's a bit expensive, but totally worth it.
XMusic :: AMPS :: Guitar Amps :: Heads :: MARSHALL YNGWIE MALMSTEEN 100W HEAD


----------



## mr.brownstone

vaskins said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Portugal and I'm looking to buy a YJM, I can't find one here in Portugal.
> Does anyone here know of any still for sale in Europe?
> Thank you for the attention.



Hello, I'm from Portugal too and I got my hands on one YJM a few weeks ago. The guys on the store told me it was the last one they could get.

Anyway, I think Marshall will make a second run of the YJM series but I think there's estimated date for the deliver yet.

Any other info you can send PM since I won't start talk portuguese over here.


----------



## vaskins

Thank you very much Redstone 

The asking price on that store is, indeed, a bit steep for me. However, I've contacted them, let's see what happens 

Mr.brownstone: I doubt Marshall will produce more YJM's. They could make an amp without all the bells and whistles the YJM has (boost, gate and reverb). Basically, a plexi with EPA and autobias. That would sell! 

I've got a question for anyone who owns a YJM and likes early Metallica, think kill em all 
Can the amp do early metallica tones, maybe with a emg-equipped guitar?
I know that it's not what it's meant to do and that it shines at other stuff, but then again, I wouldn't be using it for that, I have a Les Paul with passive pickups and my kind of sound is the plexi/superlead tone. I just happen to like metallica too eheh.


----------



## Holme

vaskins said:


> Thank you very much Redstone
> 
> The asking price on that store is, indeed, a bit steep for me. However, I've contacted them, let's see what happens
> 
> Mr.brownstone: I doubt Marshall will produce more YJM's. They could make an amp without all the bells and whistles the YJM has (boost, gate and reverb). Basically, a plexi with EPA and autobias. That would sell!
> 
> I've got a question for anyone who owns a YJM and likes early Metallica, think kill em all
> Can the amp do early metallica tones, maybe with a emg-equipped guitar?
> I know that it's not what it's meant to do and that it shines at other stuff, but then again, I wouldn't be using it for that, I have a Les Paul with passive pickups and my kind of sound is the plexi/superlead tone. I just happen to like metallica too eheh.




According to Santiago the YJM has more gain than a JVM & a KK!
ALOT of people don't realise what it can do-here's a quick clip of me giving it some hammer!

YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> According to Santiago the YJM has more gain than a JVM & a KK!
> ALOT of people don't realise what it can do-here's a quick clip of me giving it some hammer!
> 
> YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world



I can get some serious high gain tones with my YJM with boost at 10 o clock and a Bad Monkey set at 10 o clock as well. Sounds a bit like a 2203.


----------



## Midnight Blues

db3266 said:


> Hmm, with Grovers.........
> 
> Kossoff or Jimi Page 1 or 2 ?



Could have been a CC# 1 (Peter Green/Gary Moore) right? 



ufguy73 said:


> i see you know your UK-based guitar heroes



Lovely ufguy!!!! Congrats and HNGD 



vaskins said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Portugal and I'm looking to buy a YJM, I can't find one here in Portugal.
> Does anyone here know of any still for sale in Europe?
> Thank you for the attention.



Welcome to the MF vaskins! Hope you can get a hold of one, you'll love it!



Holme said:


> According to Santiago the YJM has more gain than a JVM & a KK!
> ALOT of people don't realise what it can do-here's a quick clip of me giving it some hammer!
> 
> YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world


 
Sounds *GREAT* Holme!!!! Isn't it a riot playing around with this amp to see what kind of tones you can get from it?!!!!


----------



## Holme

Certainly is MB!
If you explore all the features you always seem to find something new.....
Like the time I turned the EPA instead of the Reverb & blew my mates face off!


----------



## dash8311

Sounds great Holme!

Where have you been?


----------



## db3266

Midnight Blues said:


> Could have been a CC# 1 (Peter Green/Gary Moore) right?



No mate, the CC1 has Sperzel (spelling) tuners, not Grovers.


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Sounds great Holme!
> 
> Where have you been?



Lynne's Parents,out on piss,looking at nursing homes for my Gran,buying cot beds,prams,bottles etc etc etc......

It's all going on at once mate!


----------



## Holme

Tonight I'm chillin with a bottle of JD Honey,a fridge full of Stella & the iPad!
Catch up time!


----------



## Holme

ufguy73 said:


> i see you know your UK-based guitar heroes



Nice!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I can get some serious high gain tones with my YJM with boost at 10 o clock and a Bad Monkey set at 10 o clock as well. Sounds a bit like a 2203.



You are a bad monkey!



That Gold Tops cool......but so's that Angus SG you've got!


----------



## mr.brownstone

Nice chops holme. More time I have the YJM the more I love the amp. IT is def a hell of an amp.

This thing does everything. And does it perfectly! This afternoon I played mainly Zep tunes and I don't know... I may sound cocky but I was getting better tones than Page on the Celebration Day. I played for 4 hours non-stop.


----------



## dash8311

mr.brownstone said:


> Nice chops holme. More time I have the YJM the more I love the amp. IT is def a hell of an amp.
> 
> This thing does everything. And does it perfectly! This afternoon I played mainly Zep tunes and I don't know... I may sound cocky but I was getting better tones than Page on the Celebration Day. I played for 4 hours non-stop.



Wasn't overly impressed with his tone on that recording... Clarity need not apply!


----------



## Holme

mr.brownstone said:


> Nice chops holme. More time I have the YJM the more I love the amp. IT is def a hell of an amp.
> 
> This thing does everything. And does it perfectly! This afternoon I played mainly Zep tunes and I don't know... I may sound cocky but I was getting better tones than Page on the Celebration Day. I played for 4 hours non-stop.



It's definitely the Plexi 'Ultimate Collection' in one head for sure!
Although it was initially slow in popularity from the start its certainly boomed of late!
Future Classic on our hands guys!


----------



## mr.brownstone

I don't care about the popularity really. Mine will def be in my hands for sure.

After my gig a couple of weeks ago a guy asked me how much the amp was worth and told him "Nothing! Sorry dude is not for sale!"


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Wasn't overly impressed with his tone on that recording... Clarity need not apply!



Yeah it was more of a 'How far can it go' experiment to show people how much gain/distortion could be had out of the box/no pedals as ALOT of people were under the impression it was nigh on clean!
As the clip shows,it can get nasty!


----------



## SlyStrat

Wish Marshall would make a 1987X with EPA.


----------



## Holme

SlyStrat said:


> Wish Marshall would make a 1987X with EPA.



Yeah I've heard a few members are really impressed with the 1987X Sly!
I've come to the conclusion that EPA is just on the YJM & AFD.....
Although time may prove me wrong!


----------



## mr.brownstone

YJM - 50w mode + EPA

Thats already something near a 1987x with EPA.


----------



## SlyStrat

I like the 1987X small box cab. I'd prefer that with the EPA.
I also put my 1987X in a Sourmash 1x12 combo cab for jam nights.
I think Marshall would be smart to make an amp like that.
If they do I'll be one of the first to buy one.


----------



## mr.brownstone

I want to believe that the AFD and the YJM were very good tests for the EPA. I think this little piece of equipment will be very popular in the future and Marshall will start putting it gradually in their products.

Dunno what the costs and how hard is to install this device on existing circuits but I guess this is a very good move for the future since the EPA will allow us costumers to use one amp in every single ocasion we possibly want.


----------



## dash8311

Holme said:


> Yeah it was more of a 'How far can it go' experiment to show people how much gain/distortion could be had out of the box/no pedals as ALOT of people were under the impression it was nigh on clean!
> As the clip shows,it can get nasty!



Holme, sorry mate, not your clip, I thought your clip was brilliant.

I meant JPs tone on Celebration Day, personally I was not overly impressed...no clarity.


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Holme, sorry mate, not your clip, I thought your clip was brilliant.
> 
> I meant JPs tone on Celebration Day, personally I was not overly impressed...no clarity.



Oh it's OK either way mate!
I was going through a stage of getting a lot of PM's from potential YJM buyers who had worries that the amp had very little distortion/gain so sooner than keep trying to explain I just whacked the boost & volumes on 10 & let rip at living room volumes with an iPad to record just to give an idea!
Some people like it some think it's 'Plexi' horror!
As I say no offence taken either way it's just a 'going full throttle' demo!


----------



## Mat_P

Talking about 50watts, this was last night's pub gig.
Amp on 50W and the EPA down to about 10:30 (yes it was a very silly pub owner), that is during the solos, the rythm parts are quiter than that turned down with an effects loop preset.

http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/12.Warrior.mp3

http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/17.Don'tBelieveAWord.mp3


----------



## Holme

Mat_P said:


> Talking about 50watts, this was last night's pub gig.
> Amp on 50W and the EPA down to about 10:30 (yes it was a very silly pub owner), that is during the solos, the rythm parts are quiter than that turned down with an effects loop preset.
> 
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/12.Warrior.mp3
> 
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/17.Don'tBelieveAWord.mp3



Sounds awesome Mat!


----------



## dash8311

Mat_P said:


> Talking about 50watts, this was last night's pub gig.
> Amp on 50W and the EPA down to about 10:30 (yes it was a very silly pub owner), that is during the solos, the rythm parts are quiter than that turned down with an effects loop preset.
> 
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/12.Warrior.mp3
> 
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/17.Don'tBelieveAWord.mp3



Awesome playing Mat. Other than your drummer rushing a bit of phrasing (I was a drummer before I saw the light lol...) I thought that was solid.


----------



## SlyStrat

Very nice tone and playing, Mat.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Holme said:


> Certainly is MB!
> If you explore all the features you always seem to find something new.....
> Like the time I turned the EPA instead of the Reverb & blew my mates face off!







db3266 said:


> No mate, the CC1 has Sperzel (spelling) tuners, not Grovers.



You're right db, I sit corrected. I always think those are Grovers for some reason? You're spelling is correct btw. Could it be that PG had Grovers on it originally and GM later changed to Sperzel?



Mat_P said:


> Talking about 50watts, this was last night's pub gig.
> Amp on 50W and the EPA down to about 10:30 (yes it was a very silly pub owner), that is during the solos, the rythm parts are quiter than that turned down with an effects loop preset.
> 
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/12.Warrior.mp3
> 
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/17.Don'tBelieveAWord.mp3



Nice Mat!!!! You must have a blast playing that stuff?!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> According to Santiago the YJM has more gain than a JVM & a KK!
> ALOT of people don't realise what it can do-here's a quick clip of me giving it some hammer!
> 
> YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world



Nice work holmes and I thought the YJM was just a decorative beer holder in your living room....were you wearing your leather vest when you did that recording??? 




Sweet playin man, plenty of gain there....

Peace


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> Nice work holmes and I thought the YJM was just a decorative beer holder in your living room....were you wearing your leather vest when you did that recording???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet playin man, plenty of gain there....
> 
> Peace



Hi Soul! 
How's it going!
Yeah I use it to blast the cats out of the room when they're been naughty!
As far as Randy & Leather vests go.......think I'd have to quit work & take a classical master class to get anywhere near!
Can always wish though!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> Hi Soul!
> How's it going!
> Yeah I use it to blast the cats out of the room when they're been naughty!
> As far as Randy & Leather vests go.......think I'd have to quit work & take a classical master class to get anywhere near!
> Can always wish though!



All good here mate, hope you and Lynne(your better half)are doing fine. Can't be too much longer till Holmes Jnr comes along?


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> All good here mate, hope you and Lynne(your better half)are doing fine. Can't be too much longer till Holmes Jnr comes along?



No mate 27th of February is 'launch day!' 
Lynne's doing great after an initial morning sickness extravaganza!
This Christmas has mainly been sorting out a nursing home for my Gran (she's 89 & broke her hip & the operation has accelerated her memory loss.) & buying prams,cot beds etc!
Next years gonna be an eye opener I think!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> No mate 27th of February is 'launch day!'
> Lynne's doing great after an initial morning sickness extravaganza!
> This Christmas has mainly been sorting out a nursing home for my Gran (she's 89 & broke her hip & the operation has accelerated her memory loss.) & buying prams,cot beds etc!
> Next years gonna be an eye opener I think!



Ouch sorry to hear about your Gran,,,

I'll guarantee you the birth of your first born will be the best experience of your life,,,...don't sweat it, you and the missus have your heads screwed on right, I'm sure it will be a walk in the park for you both...


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> Ouch sorry to hear about your Gran,,,
> 
> I'll guarantee you the birth of your first born will be the best experience of your life,,,...don't sweat it, you and the missus have your heads screwed on right, I'm sure it will be a walk in the park for you both...



Thanks mate!
Well Lynnes worked at & is currently the manager of a children's day nursery so shes clued up........im completely clueless! !!
Still I'll just watch & learn (hopefully! )


----------



## Mat_P

Holme said:


> Sounds awesome Mat!





SlyStrat said:


> Very nice tone and playing, Mat.



Thanks guys!



Midnight Blues said:


> Nice Mat!!!! You must have a blast playing that stuff?!



We sure have, MB! That was actually our first regular gig with this Thin Lizzy project. We started out early this year with a forced 8 month break inbetween so it probably wasn't all too shabby.



dash8311 said:


> Awesome playing Mat. Other than your drummer rushing a bit of phrasing (I was a drummer before I saw the light lol...) I thought that was solid.



Thanks dash! Ha, yeah, we use em up the way he is, a bit too trigger-happy at times depending on mind shape and mood, hehehe.


----------



## Söulcaster

Mat_P said:


> Talking about 50watts, this was last night's pub gig.
> Amp on 50W and the EPA down to about 10:30 (yes it was a very silly pub owner), that is during the solos, the rythm parts are quiter than that turned down with an effects loop preset.
> 
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/12.Warrior.mp3
> 
> http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/17.Don'tBelieveAWord.mp3



Sounds killer man, great playing....


----------



## Midnight Blues

Mat_P said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> We sure have, MB! That was actually our first regular gig with this Thin Lizzy project. We started out early this year with a forced 8 month break in between so it probably wasn't all too shabby.



Not in the least. Quite impressive in my book!


----------



## Holme

Happy New Year!!!






Regardless of what time zone you're on!


----------



## gypsyblues73

I got my YJM about a month ago and it is the most addicting amp _ever_. Every time I force myself to put the guitar down and turn it off to do things that interfere with me playing through it (you know, stupid things like eating, showering, sleeping), I can't go more than a couple of minutes without wanting to crank it back up. Question for those who've played a 1987x though: before I discovered the YJM, I was jonesing for a 1987x, but once I realized all the features the YJM has (especially the EPA for low-volume practice and recording), the extra dough was well worth it. However, I'm still kinda jonesing for a 1987x too (I'm afraid I'm incurable ). Would it be totally redundant to get it as well? Does the YJM totally nail a 1987x tone at certain settings, or are they still fairly different beasts (obviously besides the YJM's extra gain)?


----------



## byrdparis

Holme said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what time zone you're on!


 
you too man! and everyone in here 

BTW - great playing back there holmes! Truly great sounds!
i feel although the YJM have a lot of gain and hair on tap, it's a bit loose and scatter... you sure can get some early rock sound and of course YM lead with the boost on, but its needs some outside help for a more aggressive palm muting riffs for example or if you need to go more modern.. etc... 
lucky me, I've got a jvm also for THAT job (and a Mesa M-V) 

all in all – this is one of a "bat out of hell" amp! that anyone who even think on flipping it, is out of his mind!


----------



## Redstone

My YJM never ceases to amaze me. Switched it on just after the countdown tonight and it blew my mind. I hit what I call the "Phil X E chord" and almost needed to change my pants afterwards  

If anyone is wondering about the E chord it's essentially an E chord played with only your index finger while muting the G string.

http://youtu.be/LSBmqU4lTAs?t=3m33s


----------



## byrdparis

i have got to ask! - 
did someone tried putting KT88 in his YJM?
how it in compare to the EL34?


----------



## Söulcaster

Redstone said:


> My YJM never ceases to amaze me. Switched it on just after the countdown tonight and it blew my mind. I hit what I call the "Phil X E chord" and almost needed to change my pants afterwards
> 
> If anyone is wondering about the E chord it's essentially an E chord played with only your index finger while muting the G string.
> 
> GOLD TOP TUESDAY! NEW PHIL X!! 1956 Gibson Les Paul Gold Top 01127 - YouTube



My favourite chord!,,,,!


----------



## gypsyblues73

Love that chord! With the G string muted it takes away some of the "sweetness" and adds a bit of "badassery". Just learned "Beware Dark Days" and Andy Timmons uses it a lot in the song:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl7eVbz0iTc]ANDY TIMMONS-Beware Dark Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## indeedido

byrdparis said:


> i have got to ask! -
> did someone tried putting KT88 in his YJM?
> how it in compare to the EL34?



Would love to hear too


----------



## Marival

Marival said:


> Additionally, One of my YJM heads was recently enriched with some KT88 goodness. The result: Pure tonal bliss. There's nothing wrong with EL34's and in fact, I do prefer EL34 for a general ''mid-focused'' guitar sound but the KT88 just adds this upper-bass/mid girth, warmth and true ''fatness'' that I can't seem to find in any other tube. The highs have also undergone a slight metamorphosis because of this. I definitely sense more balance and general ''palette'' in the treble. The EL34 seems to have more clarity whilst also being rather one-dimensional in the highs.



Quoted from a longer post on page 40 for Byrdparis. If you have more specific questions about the KT88's, feel free to ask.


----------



## Söulcaster

I have the option of swapping my recently acquired plexi for a YJM, what do you guys think? I was really looking for something totally opposite to my AFD. I need big fat Frusciante/Hendrix cleans with truck loads of headroom. Does the YJM fit the bill???

Peace


----------



## Marival

Söulcaster said:


> I have the option of swapping my recently acquired plexi for a YJM, what do you guys think? I was really looking for something totally opposite to my AFD. I need big fat Frusciante/Hendrix cleans with truck loads of headroom. Does the YJM fit the bill???
> 
> Peace



Yes. Now do it before we all murder you.


----------



## Söulcaster

Marival said:


> Yes. Now do it before we all murder you.


 
And so it shall come to pass......

Thnx Marival


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## Söulcaster

I'm off to try the YJM, it's been a while since I've played one so I've got my fingers crossed,,,..,


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Söulcaster said:


> I'm off to try the YJM, it's been a while since I've played one so I've got my fingers crossed,,,..,


----------



## Redstone

Söulcaster said:


> I'm off to try the YJM, it's been a while since I've played one so I've got my fingers crossed,,,..,


Join us, we've got doughnuts and the power to unleash the fury


----------



## byrdparis

Marival said:


> Quoted from a longer post on page 40 for Byrdparis. If you have more specific questions about the KT88's, feel free to ask.


 
thanks man! 
how the overdrive react to the switch? 
did you get more or less distortion with the KT88? or its just a matter of "color"?


----------



## Marival

byrdparis said:


> thanks man!
> how the overdrive react to the switch?
> did you get more or less distortion with the KT88? or its just a matter of "color"?



In my opinion KT88 outfitted amps generally take pedals better, including the built-in overdrive. It sounded great already with the EL34's, but the KT88's have much more headroom to play with. I'd say it opens it up and allows it to breathe more. There's a distinct difference in the character of the compression.


----------



## byrdparis

Marival said:


> In my opinion KT88 outfitted amps generally take pedals better, including the built-in overdrive. It sounded great already with the EL34's, but the KT88's have much more headroom to play with. I'd say it opens it up and allows it to breathe more. There's a distinct difference in the character of the compression.


 

i was thinking about compression.. 
but if i get you right, the KT88 will get less of it from the EL34...
i always felt that the YJM is suited to early rock, but to get some heavy riffs one need to get some outside help (TS9 or such)

i wonder if the kt88 will excel more in those situations.


----------



## Marival

byrdparis said:


> i was thinking about compression..
> but if i get you right, the KT88 will get less of it from the EL34...
> i always felt that the YJM is suited to early rock, but to get some heavy riffs one need to get some outside help (TS9 or such)
> 
> i wonder if the kt88 will excel more in those situations.



Well, I'm not exactly sure what you mean since ''heavy riffing'' is a very broad term. KT88's have more headroom, so they don't break up as fast and therefore have less compression resulting in a more open ''growl''. If that's what you're after then it may be worth it for you to try them out.

Another thing is a general change in the emphasis on the frequencies. The EL34 is an upper mids beast. Excellent for guitar. The KT88 is more complex. If you run them clean they sound a little sterile, but once you get them to cook they're at their best. In my opinion they don't do the raw edgy blues cleans as well as EL34's or KT66's. But they definitely make up for it in the high-gain territory. The emphasis of the tube lies more in the lower mids range. So I suppose they really do punch you in the gut.


----------



## byrdparis

Marival said:


> Well, I'm not exactly sure what you mean
> 
> But they definitely make up for it in the high-gain territory. The emphasis of the tube lies more in the lower mids range. So I suppose they really do punch you in the gut.


 
that is exactly what i wanted to hear 
thanks man. i will try some later on the weekend.
i have a lot of tubes hanging around... will post some conclusions soon..


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> And so it shall come to pass......
> 
> Thnx Marival


----------



## gypsyblues73

crossroadsnyc said:


>



Niiiiiiiiice. I wanna see the rest of those two LPs!


----------



## wakjob

Anybody have a chance to directly compare a YJM-100 to a Friedman BE-100 or Cameron Atomica?

Would be interesting, considering the price disparity.


----------



## byrdparis

wakjob said:


> Anybody have a chance to directly compare a YJM-100 to a Friedman BE-100 or Cameron Atomica?
> 
> Would be interesting, considering the price disparity.


 
if im not mistaken, there was some references in this thread before on the subject and some clips related, but i can't remember if any of them included the YJM

what i do know is: i was gasing hard for Atomica WHEN I SAW THOSE CLIPS!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

gypsyblues73 said:


> Niiiiiiiiice. I wanna see the rest of those two LPs!



Thank you! 

Don't mind the cases being the same ... I'm currently caught in a dilemma of not being sure which case I want to use for which guitar (kinda dig my standard in the new case even though it really belongs in the old one).


----------



## Mat_P

byrdparis said:


> i have got to ask! -
> did someone tried putting KT88 in his YJM?
> how it in compare to the EL34?



As a longtime VHT Pittbull Ultralead player I'm not overly impressed with the KT88 in the YJM.
Sounded good at first at bedroom level, a bit sweeter in the mids and hi's but at band level I thought it's a bit boring, sluggish pick attack, muddy palm mutes and allover a bit lifeless. I tried a set of Sovtek KT88 which are not worth talking about and some TAD's which are clearly better.
I don't think this amp is really optimized to take anything other than EL34.
This is of course nothing more than my personal, non-technical and subjective opinion.


----------



## dash8311

Which cab is that, Cross?

...and the GAS continues


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> Which cab is that, Cross?
> 
> ...and the GAS continues



1960 bhw ... it's loaded w/the 55hz G12H30's


----------



## mAx___

To me the KT88s were the obvious way to go and I couldn't like them better. The amp was great with EL34s, now it's superb. Depends on what type of sound you're after of course.


----------



## gypsyblues73

Both of those are some seriously sweet LPs...I've always loved the black with gold hardware...looks beautiful and mean both at the same time!


----------



## Söulcaster

I ended up sticking with the modded Plexi. I really had no need for the drive of the YJM because I have an AFD, and when it came down to comparing the cleans I had to go with the first amp I'd put a deposit on. If I didn't own the AFD I would of grabbed the YJM because it is a complete package but, that's not what I was looking for.

Shame because I really like doughnuts  

I appreciate all the assistance from you guys too, cheers...,,,

Peace


----------



## duncan11

I thought this amp sounded great with my old GT75's but now that I got my new v30's working, it sounds even better. Of all my guitars, my CC2 has it's match with the YJM. My R9's is the AFD.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> I thought this amp sounded great with my old GT75's but now that I got my new v30's working, it sounds even better. Of all my guitars, my CC2 has it's match with the YJM. My R9's is the AFD.



What about PG?


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> What about PG?



it's close, and very good too, but goldie just somehow really just booms, sings, cuts, and growls with some sort of natural deep within resonance that NONE of my other LP's have. I don't know what it is. It even smokes out of my class 5. There is at least a pound weight difference between Goldie and PG, yet they both sustain and sing wonderfully.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> it's close, and very good too, but goldie just somehow really just booms, sings, cuts, and growls with some sort of natural deep within resonance that NONE of my other LP's have. I don't know what it is. It even smokes out of my class 5. There is at least a pound weight difference between Goldie and PG, yet they both sustain and sing wonderfully.


You've got a CC#2 59 Goldie?  I need some pics, I love that guitar


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> You've got a CC#2 59 Goldie?  I need some pics, I love that guitar



I've posted them before-











CC4 VOS, CC2 aged goldie, then my 2011 R9. 

Few others outside-


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> I've posted them before-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC4 VOS, CC2 aged goldie, then my 2011 R9.
> 
> Few others outside-


Yeah I've seen them before. Those are some f@@king awesome guitars!!! CC #4 on the left, CC #2 in the middle and some ind of awesome tiger LP on the right. Well I got 2/3 right. I need to get my hands on a Les Paul, all these pics of them on the forums area really tempting me


----------



## Holme

Söulcaster said:


> I ended up sticking with the modded Plexi. I really had no need for the drive of the YJM because I have an AFD, and when it came down to comparing the cleans I had to go with the first amp I'd put a deposit on. If I didn't own the AFD I would of grabbed the YJM because it is a complete package but, that's not what I was looking for.
> 
> Shame because I really like doughnuts
> 
> I appreciate all the assistance from you guys too, cheers...,,,
> 
> Peace



I've seen this before....
See you sooner or later,it's crazy,someone tries one they buy one.....
Maybe you're the exception......
Anyway it's my old mate Soul,I couldn't give a toss what he plays,he's welcome on my thread any day!


----------



## Holme

Aaaaand back to business!
Aviators & doughnuts to go!
(Before I pass out!)


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> Aaaaand back to business!
> Aviators & doughnuts to go!
> (Before I pass out!)



you do know a way to keep your doughnuts warm don't ya? Take the back panel off, stick the holes round the tubes. That way you accomplish two things, letting the amp 'breathe' and warm doughnuts at the ready for inbetween sets.


----------



## usednabused

those are some nice lez pawlz~!!!


----------



## Redstone

I've really learned something over the past few weeks guys. There is no amp that will give you the exact sound you are looking for. Recently I have been trying to get some early Van Halen sounds out of my YJM. I've gotten some pretty sweet tones out of it, but it's still lacking something. It's not a pedal, not a pickup or strings or anything, it's how I play it. For example. I am a huge AC/DC fan. I've been trying to replicate the early tones I hear from the album High Voltage. Particularily songs like Live Wire and Rock N' Roll Singer. My YJM gets me 90% of the way there, but the last 10% come from how I play.

Basically what I'm saying is that the tone comes form you, your guitar and your amp working together as one. I don't know why it took me so long to relies this, but oh well.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I've really learned something over the past few weeks guys. There is no amp that will give you the exact sound you are looking for. Recently I have been trying to get some early Van Halen sounds out of my YJM. I've gotten some pretty sweet tones out of it, but it's still lacking something. It's not a pedal, not a pickup or strings or anything, it's how I play it. For example. I am a huge AC/DC fan. I've been trying to replicate the early tones I hear from the album High Voltage. Particularily songs like Live Wire and Rock N' Roll Singer. My YJM gets me 90% of the way there, but the last 10% come from how I play.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is that the tone comes form you, your guitar and your amp working together as one. I don't know why it took me so long to relies this, but oh well.



dingdingdingdingdingding.....you figured it out....

EVH himself can hand you his guitar, setup for him, his rig, etc...and you play the same thing, and it won't sound the same at all.


----------



## Holme

duncan11 said:


> dingdingdingdingdingding.....you figured it out....
> 
> EVH himself can hand you his guitar, setup for him, his rig, etc...and you play the same thing, and it won't sound the same at all.



I remember an interview with Joe Satriani (who lets face it ain't no slouch OR limited to one style) saying that after trying to get EVH's sound was actually let on his live rig set up & ready to rock.....& STILL sounded bugger all like him!


I on the other hand sound like whomever I please cos I'm a fuckin wizard!
......& if you believe that you'll believe anything!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I remember an interview with Joe Satriani (who lets face it ain't no slouch OR limited to one style) saying that after trying to get EVH's sound was actually let on his live rig set up & ready to rock.....& STILL sounded bugger all like him!
> 
> 
> I on the other hand sound like whomever I please cos I'm a fuckin wizard!
> ......& if you believe that you'll believe anything!


----------



## Tremelune

Sooo...Looks like these things are no longer available new? Slim pickins on eBay. I guess everyone got one for Christmas...

Edit: Found one...Yay.


----------



## db3266

This






through this






into this






pure tonal heaven..........


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> through this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure tonal heaven..........



Nice!


----------



## db3266

Better still, I get a new Zilla Fatboy cab this week, loaded with G12M-65's


----------



## Odin69

Nice gear DB.


----------



## dash8311

I was reading through the Guitar board, and ran into a link to preeb's '59 replica LP thread... What an absolutely beautiful instrument.

GAS for an '59 burst now, big time.


----------



## Söulcaster

dash8311 said:


> I was reading through the Guitar board, and ran into a link to preeb's '59 replica LP thread... What an absolutely beautiful instrument.
> 
> GAS for an '59 burst now, big time.



Wait for the Joe Perry's sig coming out later this year, based on his 1959 LP.:cool2:


----------



## Holme

I still like this one!






Don't like the £3000 price tag though!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I still like this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the £3000 price tag though!



I hate that thing ... they're one of the few LP's (collectively speaking) that I just kinda hate the looks of.


----------



## marshallmellowed

crossroadsnyc said:


> Hey, I didn't say I don't like you!
> 
> Yeah, not my style ... the new Slash / Perry signature LP looks f'ing sweet though ... just love the color.



Hmm, not too crazy about it myself.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Hey, I didn't say I don't like you!
> 
> Yeah, not my style ... the new Slash / Perry signature LP looks f'ing sweet though ... just love the color.



I know I was joking!............

Dickhead!

Seriously though is this it I haven't seen one?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I know I was joking!............
> 
> Dickhead!
> 
> Seriously though is this it I haven't seen one?



No, that's ugly too! 

Here's a thread on it ... 

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/51504-joe-perry-slash-sig-gibson-2013-a.html


----------



## Holme

This?!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> This?!



Yeah, that's more my style.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, that's more my style.



What knackered!



If I paid £3000+ & that turned up I'd send it back as faulty!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> What knackered!
> 
> 
> 
> If I paid £3000+ & that turned up I'd send it back as faulty!



I think a VOS version would be nice (i'm not into the artificial aging).


----------



## rmlevasseur

Holme said:


> According to Santiago the YJM has more gain than a JVM & a KK!
> ALOT of people don't realise what it can do-here's a quick clip of me giving it some hammer!
> 
> YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world



That clip sounded very similar to dsl to me.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> I think a VOS version would be nice (i'm not into the artificial aging).



I just like em nice & shiny!


----------



## Holme

rmlevasseur said:


> That clip sounded very similar to dsl to me.



Does it?!
I've never owned one!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> This?!


 

Yea that's Joe's 59....,,,,I don't think the re-issues will be reliced.


----------



## ufguy73

some will be reliced....by the man, himself....none of this in-house ageing nonsense that they have been doing lately..


its going to be hard to resist that sultry tobacco, particularly if they manage to get it close to right!


----------



## Holme

I'm not knocking the guitar itself pardon the expression!
It's just if I personally had the money I'd prefer the same thing not worn looking!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> I'm not knocking the guitar itself pardon the expression!
> It's just if I personally had the money I'd prefer the same thing not worn looking!



Agreed,,,...I would never buy a reliced guitar


----------



## dash8311

I have a VOS SG, and apart from it sounding great, it looks great too. I don't think [I would] buy a brand new, full relic'd ('road worn') guitar, but I'd have another VOS again.

GASsing for an LP guys, way to go


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> I know I was joking!............
> 
> Dickhead!
> 
> Seriously though is this it I haven't seen one?



That was one JP had in the early 90's the Get a Grip era. IIRC he used it on Living on the Edge. I loved that one and wanted it soooooo bad back then. IIRC Gibson did a run of these but I have no idea on numbers/quality etc. 

The green 'boneyard' one I admit I don't like. I hear it has a ridiculously fat ass neck as Joe likes em big. It was also made with a Bigsby but that just makes me hate it even more. 

The new one coming out is the Slash/Perry burst which is a 59 owned by Joe in the 70's then sold, then Slash bought it in the late 80's for 8K, used it in the November Rain video, and then gave it back to Joe for his 50th B-day. From what i've heard it'll be VOS/Aged like the normal 'signature' lines. Probably 250/50/50 or 200/25/25. It won't be a "Collectors Choice" series model.


----------



## duncan11

dash8311 said:


> I have a VOS SG, and apart from it sounding great, it looks great too. I don't think buy a brand new, full relic'd ('road worn') guitar, but I'd have another VOS again.
> 
> GASsing for an LP guys, way to go



Two of my LP's are "VOS" spec, Sandy and PG. My PG was polished to a nice shiny patina which removed all the dull VOS stuff on the nitro. It looks nice. The hardware however looks aged. Pit marks on the pickup covers, some healthy dust/grime in the bridge saddles, and pitting on the stop bar. Gives it character. 

My Sandy hardware has some slight aging to it, (not like the full on 'aged' Sandy is mind you) but the nitro on the top back and neck are all polished to a nice gloss. I'd not really call it 'VOS' if you asked me. I've seen other VOS models that aren't as 'shiny' and have more of a slightly dulled apperance. 

My R9 is just standard nitro finish (but it has the rubberizers in it, it's not straight nitro from what Gibson told me). Goldie is aged and I love it. It still is shiny in spots but the aging is done perfect. You don't feel the ding in the neck or the crack where you arm goes. It's the last CC model that was aged by hand by TM, so if you see one grab it as he hasn't aged any other CC guitars but 1 and 2.


----------



## acwild

Hi All,
I actually made it reading through this entire thread. Is there an award for that?
Perfect timing though as my YJM100 comes in today along with a cab that I ordered separately on a different day. Looks like the stars are aligning for me today. 
After reading through, you guys have me a little nervous about the amp's reliability, especially because I ordered a B-stock from a store in another state. 
Anyway, thanks for the entertaining and informative thread! I hope I didn't get a dud.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

acwild said:


> Hi All,
> I actually made it reading through this entire thread. Is there an award for that?
> Perfect timing though as my YJM100 comes in today along with a cab that I ordered separately on a different day. Looks like the stars are aligning for me today.
> After reading through, you guys have me a little nervous about the amp's reliability, especially because I ordered a B-stock from a store in another state.
> Anyway, thanks for the entertaining and informative thread! I hope I didn't get a dud.



Welcome to the forum ... congratulations on the new amp! 

Yes, you did get a prize ... your first 'like'


----------



## Holme

acwild said:


> Hi All,
> I actually made it reading through this entire thread. Is there an award for that?
> Perfect timing though as my YJM100 comes in today along with a cab that I ordered separately on a different day. Looks like the stars are aligning for me today.
> After reading through, you guys have me a little nervous about the amp's reliability, especially because I ordered a B-stock from a store in another state.
> Anyway, thanks for the entertaining and informative thread! I hope I didn't get a dud.



Hello & Congrats!

You're in for a fun day!


----------



## acwild

Thanks guys! I'm hoping that I don't mess with the EPA wrong and get blown into the next time zone. One of my older amps had an issue where it would suddenly go to full volume without warning. It was only a 20 watter but man I wrecked a lot of underwear over that issue. 
Is time going really slow for anyone else right now?


----------



## duncan11

acwild said:


> Hi All,
> I actually made it reading through this entire thread. Is there an award for that?
> Perfect timing though as my YJM100 comes in today along with a cab that I ordered separately on a different day. Looks like the stars are aligning for me today.
> After reading through, you guys have me a little nervous about the amp's reliability, especially because I ordered a B-stock from a store in another state.
> Anyway, thanks for the entertaining and informative thread! I hope I didn't get a dud.



The only thing mine ever did was cut in and out volume wise but I think it was speakers, it hasn't done it since. Used Sandy thru it for the first time last nite, and wow. instant beano tone with it. I LOVE the way it sounds with V30's way better than the stock GT75's. I may have to set aside some extra cash to upgrade my other cab with them, they're that good.

The EPA knob has always been solid for me. What they say about it is true though, the more juice (power) you crank thru it, the better it sounds. When it's fully attenuated down to 1watt it doesn't sound as good as when you get the EPA knob past the 9'oclock position. The highest I've had it up was about 1pm on the EPA but in 50 Watt mode. That was friggin deafening. (my VI and VII are run pretty high)


----------



## acwild

duncan11 said:


> The only thing mine ever did was cut in and out volume wise but I think it was speakers, it hasn't done it since. Used Sandy thru it for the first time last nite, and wow. instant beano tone with it. I LOVE the way it sounds with V30's way better than the stock GT75's. I may have to set aside some extra cash to upgrade my other cab with them, they're that good.
> 
> The EPA knob has always been solid for me. What they say about it is true though, the more juice (power) you crank thru it, the better it sounds. When it's fully attenuated down to 1watt it doesn't sound as good as when you get the EPA knob past the 9'oclock position. The highest I've had it up was about 1pm on the EPA but in 50 Watt mode. That was friggin deafening. (my VI and VII are run pretty high)



I'm really glad to read that you like the V30s as I ordered an Avatar Signature 2x12 cab loaded with them. I think about halfway through this mammoth thread the consensus was going against these speakers.


----------



## acwild

It's here and it's glorious!


----------



## acwild

After messing around with some pedals, I noticed that the effects loop makes a loud pop with a Strymon El Capistan and not with a TC Flashback. Anyone else have any loop issues with certain pedals?


----------



## gypsyblues73

duncan11 said:


> The only thing mine ever did was cut in and out volume wise but I think it was speakers, it hasn't done it since. Used Sandy thru it for the first time last nite, and wow. instant beano tone with it. I LOVE the way it sounds with V30's way better than the stock GT75's. I may have to set aside some extra cash to upgrade my other cab with them, they're that good.
> 
> The EPA knob has always been solid for me. What they say about it is true though, the more juice (power) you crank thru it, the better it sounds. When it's fully attenuated down to 1watt it doesn't sound as good as when you get the EPA knob past the 9'oclock position. The highest I've had it up was about 1pm on the EPA but in 50 Watt mode. That was friggin deafening. (my VI and VII are run pretty high)



I'm having the same issue with the volume cutting in and out occasionally. I'm running it through a 1936 212 cab right now that's only about 3 months old though. Surprising to hear that it sounds better with V30's, since Yngwie favors the GT75's himself. I figured I'd have it made since that's what's in the 1936. I'll have to get ahold of some V30's in something. My only 412 is a cheap Vox with generic speakers


----------



## indeedido

My fav are the v30s too. I'm using heritage green backs now but kinda wish I still had the v30s


----------



## acwild

The V30s are sounding great to me so far. I may try to mix in another speaker at some point though. 
For those who can set their amps to tv or bedroom levels, what's the secret to doing that? With my EPA at the lowest, it's still annoying my wife downstairs.


----------



## duncan11

acwild said:


> After messing around with some pedals, I noticed that the effects loop makes a loud pop with a Strymon El Capistan and not with a TC Flashback. Anyone else have any loop issues with certain pedals?



I have a TC flashback and no issues, I use it mainly on the AFD but I've used it with the YJM and it's totally silent. Currently the YJM main delay is a boss DD7 digital delay. 



gypsyblues73 said:


> I'm having the same issue with the volume cutting in and out occasionally. I'm running it through a 1936 212 cab right now that's only about 3 months old though. Surprising to hear that it sounds better with V30's, since Yngwie favors the GT75's himself. I figured I'd have it made since that's what's in the 1936. I'll have to get ahold of some V30's in something. My only 412 is a cheap Vox with generic speakers



My 1936 has GT75's and are about 20yrs old those sound better with the YJM than my 10yr old 1960 with the same. Beano tones with 2x12 and the YJM are easy with the 1936. 



acwild said:


> The V30s are sounding great to me so far. I may try to mix in another speaker at some point though.
> For those who can set their amps to tv or bedroom levels, what's the secret to doing that? With my EPA at the lowest, it's still annoying my wife downstairs.



get a different wife problem solved! 


j/k


----------



## acwild

duncan11 said:


> get a different wife problem solved!
> 
> 
> j/k



I think I might if my wife catches me looking at your avatar again. It's mesmerizing. 
I'm wondering if my amp is right. From the samples that I've heard, there should be a decent amount of gain with the volume peaked with a Les Paul. All I'm getting is a light breakup, even with the EPA at the half-way mark. Is this how everyone else's amp behaves? Maybe I need to set the bias higher? It's at 35 right now.


----------



## rmlevasseur

acwild said:


> After messing around with some pedals, I noticed that the effects loop makes a loud pop with a Strymon El Capistan and not with a TC Flashback. Anyone else have any loop issues with certain pedals?



Thats likely due to the difference in line levels. Can it be adjusted on the el cap?


----------



## hanksta13

Hi,

I just got mine on Monday and love the tone, but it keeps blowing the last power tube. I noticed the sound cutting out so I checked the valve fault lights and the one furthest to the right was lit if your looking from the back. So I replaced the tube, it worked for a while and I noticed the light had come on again. I put another tube in, rebiased, played it for a couple hours and it sounded great, Then the light came on again. i would hate to send it back. Anybody else have this problem? 

Thanks 
Hank


----------



## acwild

duncan11 said:


> Thats likely due to the difference in line levels. Can it be adjusted on the el cap?



Not that I'm aware of although there are a bunch of secondary functions. I'll see if I can look it up somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## duncan11

acwild said:


> I think I might if my wife catches me looking at your avatar again. It's mesmerizing.
> I'm wondering if my amp is right. From the samples that I've heard, there should be a decent amount of gain with the volume peaked with a Les Paul. All I'm getting is a light breakup, even with the EPA at the half-way mark. Is this how everyone else's amp behaves? Maybe I need to set the bias higher? It's at 35 right now.



Are you channel jumping? What are you individual volumes set at? My boost is set high with gain but low with volume, it just kinda boosts it a bit with some added trebble. My two volumes on the front are mostly maxxed, and that alone gets nice and warm distortion. Soloing doesn't quite bring out the notes on the top end, so that's why I kick in the boost but try channel jumping and maxxing the front volumes, that's good old classic late 60's distortion for ya. EPA even down low it sounds good. If I crank it higher it gets even better. Down low you won't notice that much of a difference between the 100 and 50 watt mode if the EPA is set maxxed down. Get it up past noon position and then start experimenting with the 50 watt mode.


----------



## acwild

duncan11 said:


> Are you channel jumping? What are you individual volumes set at? My boost is set high with gain but low with volume, it just kinda boosts it a bit with some added trebble. My two volumes on the front are mostly maxxed, and that alone gets nice and warm distortion. Soloing doesn't quite bring out the notes on the top end, so that's why I kick in the boost but try channel jumping and maxxing the front volumes, that's good old classic late 60's distortion for ya. EPA even down low it sounds good. If I crank it higher it gets even better. Down low you won't notice that much of a difference between the 100 and 50 watt mode if the EPA is set maxxed down. Get it up past noon position and then start experimenting with the 50 watt mode.



Yes, I am channel jumping. Channel 1 maxed and 2 is three quarters way to max. If I strum a chord really hard with my Les Paul, I can only get a light breakup. I gotta say that I was expecting more without the boost. At least near Angus Young's sound.


----------



## Holme

acwild said:


> Yes, I am channel jumping. Channel 1 maxed and 2 is three quarters way to max. If I strum a chord really hard with my Les Paul, I can only get a light breakup. I gotta say that I was expecting more without the boost. At least near Angus Young's sound.



I'd say you should be getting early AC/DC type crunch with the EPA on a 1/4 let alone over 1/2 way unboosted?


----------



## byrdparis

acwild said:


> Yes, I am channel jumping. Channel 1 maxed and 2 is three quarters way to max. If I strum a chord really hard with my Les Paul, I can only get a light breakup. I gotta say that I was expecting more without the boost. At least near Angus Young's sound.


 
no way.
you should get a lot more overdrive with a LP in those settings.


----------



## acwild

Uh oh. I'm definitely not getting those gain levels. There aren't any faulty tube indicators lit up and my amp is biased at 35. At one point I dialed the EPA to the halfway point and there was no change in gain. Any ideas as to why it's not happening? I'm plugged in direct.


----------



## byrdparis

acwild said:


> Uh oh. I'm definitely not getting those gain levels. There aren't any faulty tube indicators lit up and my amp is biased at 35. At one point I dialed the EPA to the halfway point and there was no change in gain. Any ideas as to why it's not happening? I'm plugged in direct.


 
sound OFF.. 
i can think only one or more of your preamp valve are faulty.


----------



## Mat_P

Holme said:


> I'd say you should be getting early AC/DC type crunch with the EPA on a 1/4 let alone over 1/2 way unboosted?



Not with the EPA as low as that. Nothing wrong with your amp really.
The "natural" overdrive really mellows down with the EPA that low.
Nice for bluesish Strat neck pickup tones but not for punchy rock riffs IMO without booster.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Mat_P said:


> Not with the EPA as low as that. Nothing wrong with your amp really.
> The "natural" overdrive really mellows down with the EPA that low.
> Nice for bluesish Strat neck pickup tones but not for punchy rock riffs IMO without booster.



+1

When I first took delivery of my YJM, I was shocked at how clean the amp stayed at higher volume levels while utilizing the EPA (that's the biggest difference between a yjm & a super lead w/out all of this technology) ... first thing I did was plug in a LP, jack up the volumes, and let it rip ... and yes, I was surprised at how clean it was when using the EPA. I doubt there is anything wrong w/your amp ... you'll just likely have to kick it in the pants w/an overdrive / distortion unit if you need more gain at lower volumes (like a volume level that won't piss off your wife haha). If you don't like the built in boost, the YJM works wonderfully w/everything I've put in front of it, so grab your favorite box, and have some fun!

Btw., keep in mind that AC/DC is really very clean ... so even though there is some hair to it, it's about as clean as you'll get w/hair (which is to say that i have zero problem ripping off ac/dc licks in the above scenario).


----------



## hanksta13

I get some good overdrive on mine with EPA about 10 o clock and a Les Paul.
The problem with mine is my V4 fault light keeps coming on. I have changed V4 power tube a couple of times but its not helping. Could it be a bad pre amp tube or another power tube (v1 thru v3)? Anyone?


----------



## acwild

Thanks for the replies! I'm moving my amp into a sound-proofed room that I'm converting into my studio. I should be able to really open it up in there and hear what it's truly capable of. At this point, all I can say is that the cleans are heavenly. As far as pedals go, I have lots of them but prefer an amp's natural overdrive. I guess I'm spoiled because I have a Mark V with an awesome master volume. 
Again, I really do appreciate the help. Cheers!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

acwild said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm moving my amp into a sound-proofed room that I'm converting into my studio. I should be able to really open it up in there and hear what it's truly capable of. At this point, all I can say is that the cleans are heavenly. As far as pedals go, I have lots of them but prefer an amp's natural overdrive. I guess I'm spoiled because I have a Mark V with an awesome master volume.
> Again, I really do appreciate the help. Cheers!



Yeah, Marshall clean tones are the best (especially nmv cleans from a jtm45 / 1959 / 1987) ... they'll smoke the clean tones of a Fender all day long.


----------



## acwild

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, Marshall clean tones are the best (especially nmv cleans from a jtm45 / 1959 / 1987) ... they'll smoke the clean tones of a Fender all day long.



Ok, I'll admit that this is something that surprised me and I agree. If we did a word association game and you mention "Clean," I would have said "Fender," if you say "dirty" my answer would have been "Marshall." Now it's all topsy-turvy. My Tele through the YJM is a tone that I've loved but wouldn't have guessed to come from this combination. It's very inspiring.


----------



## Holme

hanksta13 said:


> I get some good overdrive on mine with EPA about 10 o clock and a Les Paul.
> The problem with mine is my V4 fault light keeps coming on. I have changed V4 power tube a couple of times but its not helping. Could it be a bad pre amp tube or another power tube (v1 thru v3)? Anyone?



Have you tried changing the bias a little?


----------



## acwild

hanksta13 said:


> I get some good overdrive on mine with EPA about 10 o clock and a Les Paul.
> The problem with mine is my V4 fault light keeps coming on. I have changed V4 power tube a couple of times but its not helping. Could it be a bad pre amp tube or another power tube (v1 thru v3)? Anyone?



Isn't that the one to compensate for volume loss with the noise gate and reverb?


----------



## Holme

Have a look at this from around 7 minutes in-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCr0FTrW2ck]NAMM Marshall AFD100/YJM Demos - YouTube[/ame]

If you've got the EPA 1/2 way its around the amount of gain you should be getting!


----------



## hanksta13

acwild said:


> Isn't that the one to compensate for volume loss with the noise gate and reverb?


I think that's the pre amp tube but I'm not sure. I'm talking v4 power tube. Also I have changed bias settings from 38 down to 35. On a good note, yeah the cleans are unbelievable with volume rolled back on guitar and some delay.


----------



## acwild

Holme said:


> Have a look at this from around 7 minutes in-
> 
> NAMM Marshall AFD100/YJM Demos - YouTube
> 
> If you've got the EPA 1/2 way its around the amount of gain you should be getting!



I'm definitely not getting that much gain. It's more like half of that, maybe less.


----------



## hanksta13

acwild said:


> I'm definitely not getting that much gain. It's more like half of that, maybe less.



I tried a JJ HG preamp tube in V2 and it gave me more gain, but my v4 power tube fault light keeps coming on.


----------



## acwild

hanksta13 said:


> I tried a JJ HG preamp tube in V2 and it gave me more gain, but my v4 power tube fault light keeps coming on.



I think you may need some warranty work...


----------



## Odin69

acwild said:


> I'm definitely not getting that much gain. It's more like half of that, maybe less.


 
What guitars are you using?


----------



## acwild

Odin69 said:


> What guitars are you using?



Les Paul Axcess and a Musicman Axis. Both have relatively hot pickups.


----------



## Odin69

acwild said:


> Les Paul Axcess and a Musicman Axis. Both have relatively hot pickups.


 
It shouldn't be the pickups then. Both of those guitars should have pretty good pickups in them. 

Have you previously lowered the pickups? If you have, maybe raise them a little. 

I usually have my EPA around 9-10 o'clock and the volumes around 8-9 and I get some decent breakup with humbuckers. I guess try some different preamp tubes like some of the other guys mentioned? Maybe, they're faulty from shipping?


----------



## Söulcaster

hanksta13 said:


> I tried a JJ HG preamp tube in V2 and it gave me more gain, but my v4 power tube fault light keeps coming on.



When the tube blew, it probably took a screen resistor with it. So even though you are replacing the tube the problem still exists with the resistor.

As said above, take it back and get it fixed under warranty.

GL
Peace


----------



## acwild

hanksta13 said:


> I get some good overdrive on mine with EPA about 10 o clock and a Les Paul.
> The problem with mine is my V4 fault light keeps coming on. I have changed V4 power tube a couple of times but its not helping. Could it be a bad pre amp tube or another power tube (v1 thru v3)? Anyone?




Just for clarification, you get the fault light on but is the tube dead?




Odin69 said:


> It shouldn't be the pickups then. Both of those guitars should have pretty good pickups in them.
> 
> Have you previously lowered the pickups? If you have, maybe raise them a little.
> 
> I usually have my EPA around 9-10 o'clock and the volumes around 8-9 and I get some decent breakup with humbuckers. I guess try some different preamp tubes like some of the other guys mentioned? Maybe, they're faulty from shipping?



The pickup heights aren't low (can't adjust the Axis height). 
I've flipped amps so much that I've never had a tube go bad. Is there a way to check it visually?


----------



## duncan11

acwild said:


> Just for clarification, you get the fault light on but is the tube dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pickup heights aren't low (can't adjust the Axis height).
> I've flipped amps so much that I've never had a tube go bad. Is there a way to check it visually?



Remove the back panel so you can see and access the tubes. while on and off standby, GENTLY tap the glass part of one of the power tubes with the edge of your pic, if it has gone microphonic it will make alots of yukky noise when you tap then subside. If you hear nothing when you tap, then the tube is probably ok. Just by looking at them you should see some glow and maybe a teeny bit of blue around the plates. Really bright or really dim are also visual indicators of a tube possibly bad. Also tap on the preamp tubes too in the same manner.


----------



## marshallmellowed

When the power is on, both in standby and out of standby, all 4 output tubes should have the same "glow". If one looks more orange "red plating" or lacks the blueish glow like the others, that tube or one of its components is faulty. Also, if you swap the tube and the same fault light comes on, it's most likely a problem with that particular tube socket and its associated components (resistor, cap...). I don't havve schematics for this amp, but I suppose it could also be a problem with the autobias/sensing circuit itself. In othe words, you could have an indication of a bad tube, but not actually have a bad tube.


----------



## acwild

duncan11 said:


> Remove the back panel so you can see and access the tubes. while on and off standby, GENTLY tap the glass part of one of the power tubes with the edge of your pic, if it has gone microphonic it will make alots of yukky noise when you tap then subside. If you hear nothing when you tap, then the tube is probably ok. Just by looking at them you should see some glow and maybe a teeny bit of blue around the plates. Really bright or really dim are also visual indicators of a tube possibly bad. Also tap on the preamp tubes too in the same manner.





marshallmellowed said:


> When the power is on, both in standby and out of standby, all 4 output tubes should have the same "glow". If one looks more orange "red plating" or lacks the blueish glow like the others, that tube or one of its components is faulty. Also, if you swap the tube and the same fault light comes on, it's most likely a problem with that particular tube socket and its associated components (resistor, cap...). I don't havve schematics for this amp, but I suppose it could also be a problem with the autobias/sensing circuit itself. In othe words, you could have an indication of a bad tube, but not actually have a bad tube.



Great info! I learn something new every day here. Thanks!


----------



## Holme

acwild said:


> Great info! I learn something new every day here. Thanks!



'The Chest Rug Gang!' arent just chest rugs & aviators you know!

Sometimes they munch on a doughnut!


----------



## acwild

Looks like all is well with my amp and for some reason the gain is there now. More so with my Axis than my Les Paul but I have a good amount of breakup happening. 
Thanks for all of your help! Although I bought this amp looking for a hard-rock machine, the cleans are so beautiful that I'm mainly sticking with my Tele. I can play those sounds all day. In fact, I did. Man I really love this amp!
My cab has two V30s in it. I'm thinking about swapping one out for a G12M Heritage that Avatar has a special on. Any opinions?


----------



## gypsyblues73

I know that others have experienced the volume coming and going with their YJMs, but has anyone had this problem and did "X" and it fixed it? Like, was it a faulty tube, bias setting, etc.? Mine started doing it a couple of weeks ago and it seems to get more and more frequent, and pretty drastic (like almost down to half the volume I have it set at).


----------



## dash8311

You mean the EPA volume jumping up and down? 

If so, the EPA settings are in steps, like a staircase. You go up one step and then there's a jump to the next, and so on. Try turning the EPA knob very slightly up or down and it should stop the slight volume jumps. You'll be in the middle of the step, so to speak.

If the volume is jumping from a relatively loud setting to very quiet, that's a different problem all together, and beyond my scope of experience with the amp. 

Cheers,

dash


----------



## gypsyblues73

No, I mean, I'll just be playing and the volume will drop/jump. I haven't timed it or anything, but earlier today I played it for about 10 minutes and it probably happened around 5 times. The fault indicator isn't showing a problem, either.


----------



## Mat_P

gypsyblues73 said:


> I know that others have experienced the volume coming and going with their YJMs, but has anyone had this problem and did "X" and it fixed it? Like, was it a faulty tube, bias setting, etc.? Mine started doing it a couple of weeks ago and it seems to get more and more frequent, and pretty drastic (like almost down to half the volume I have it set at).



Might be worth it reading through this sticky over at the Roadhouse:


The Marshall Roadhouse -


----------



## hanksta13

acwild said:


> Just for clarification, you get the fault light on but is the tube dead?
> 
> 
> No the tubes are not dead. Amp sounds great. The sound actually only cut in and out the first time the light came on. Now the v4 light will come on randomly. Still troubleshooting.


----------



## JimiRules

Has anybody ever tried a Bad Bob Boost with their YJM? I bought one a few years ago. It's pretty much just a straight up clean boost. The only controls on the pedal is a volume knob. I used it for awhile after I bought it and then I took it off my pedal board and tucked it away. I have been using a Marshall Guvnor plus as a boost for my YJM since I bought the amp, but it started sounding kind of stale to me. It wasn't a bad sound mind you, but it just wasn't doing it for me anymore. I remembered the Bad Bob Boost that I had so I tried it out today along with my band and I couldn't believe the difference it made. It truly made my YJM sound like it was on steroids. It made the amp a lot punchier as well. I recommend anyone with a YJM to try one out.


----------



## Holme

hanksta13 said:


> acwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for clarification, you get the fault light on but is the tube dead?
> 
> 
> No the tubes are not dead. Amp sounds great. The sound actually only cut in and out the first time the light came on. Now the v4 light will come on randomly. Still troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda hoping Santiago might pop in!
> I haven't got a clue what it could be mate!
Click to expand...


----------



## hanksta13

Holme said:


> hanksta13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda hoping Santiago might pop in!
> I haven't got a clue what it could be mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, been playing it for two days and it hasn't happened. I'm starting to think it
> is a power fluctuation in the mains. A lot of power was being used in the house
> when it was happening. Washer/dryer, heaters, TV'S. Maybe that's what was causing it. It seems good now.
Click to expand...


----------



## gypsyblues73

JimiRules said:


> Has anybody ever tried a Bad Bob Boost with their YJM? I bought one a few years ago. It's pretty much just a straight up clean boost. The only controls on the pedal is a volume knob. I used it for awhile after I bought it and then I took it off my pedal board and tucked it away. I have been using a Marshall Guvnor plus as a boost for my YJM since I bought the amp, but it started sounding kind of stale to me. It wasn't a bad sound mind you, but it just wasn't doing it for me anymore. I remembered the Bad Bob Boost that I had so I tried it out today along with my band and I couldn't believe the difference it made. It truly made my YJM sound like it was on steroids. It made the amp a lot punchier as well. I recommend anyone with a YJM to try one out.



I have a Fulltone Fat Boost I keep meaning to try out on it. Out of all the pedals I have, so far the MXR GT-OD gives the YJM the meanest kick in the pants. That pedal sounds almost a bit too harsh and aggressive on every other amp I have, but with the YJM, it's a match made in heaven. A Boss Blues Driver sounds pretty good on it too. It still sounds a bit "digital", but better than the actual built-in boost. The YJM also plays nicely with the Xotic AC+.


----------



## gypsyblues73

Mat_P said:


> Might be worth it reading through this sticky over at the Roadhouse:
> 
> 
> The Marshall Roadhouse -



Thanks Mat! It seems I only have this problem within a particular low-volume range, so that's a good thing since it looks like it won't happen at gig volume (I hope!).


----------



## JimiRules

gypsyblues73 said:


> I have a Fulltone Fat Boost I keep meaning to try out on it. Out of all the pedals I have, so far the MXR GT-OD gives the YJM the meanest kick in the pants. That pedal sounds almost a bit too harsh and aggressive on every other amp I have, but with the YJM, it's a match made in heaven. A Boss Blues Driver sounds pretty good on it too. It still sounds a bit "digital", but better than the actual built-in boost. The YJM also plays nicely with the Xotic AC+.



I've had the Bad Bob for a few years and tried it with various other amps and it was nothing special. On the YJM its like a whole different pedal. I have a Keeley Blues Driver and I use it as a solo boost.


----------



## gypsyblues73

JimiRules said:


> I've had the Bad Bob for a few years and tried it with various other amps and it was nothing special. On the YJM its like a whole different pedal. I have a Keeley Blues Driver and I use it as a solo boost.



Exactly, that's the way the GT-OD was. It didn't necessarily sound bad on other amps, but just never seemed a good fit with any until I got my YJM. But none of those amps was a Plexi with the qualities of the YJM either. The Fat Boost is the only pedal I have that's just strictly a boost, but given what you said about the Bad Bob I'm really curious to break it out and try it with the YJM. What Keeley mod is that BD you have?


----------



## JimiRules

gypsyblues73 said:


> Exactly, that's the way the GT-OD was. It didn't necessarily sound bad on other amps, but just never seemed a good fit with any until I got my YJM. But none of those amps was a Plexi with the qualities of the YJM either. The Fat Boost is the only pedal I have that's just strictly a boost, but given what you said about the Bad Bob I'm really curious to break it out and try it with the YJM. What Keeley mod is that BD you have?



Its the Phat mod. You should try that fat boost. If it works half as well as the bad bob you are going to love it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Looks like there are some lower priced YJM's on evilbay again ($1799 or best offer).


----------



## ^AXE^

I want another one so bad.


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> I want another one so bad.



x2 AFD & YJM rigs in stereo simultaneously!!!
It'd be like a sonic bomb going off!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> x2 AFD & YJM rigs in stereo simultaneously!!!
> It'd be like a sonic bomb going off!!!


That would be glorious!! I would love if Marshall made one huge head with a seperate AFD and YJM inside that you could engage with a foot switch so you could run one at a time or both. Not to mention, one input so you don't need to plug out


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> x2 AFD & YJM rigs in stereo simultaneously!!!
> It'd be like a sonic bomb going off!!!



Running Dual AFD's and Dual YJM's I heard is kinda like crossing the streams. No one's ever done it, so no one really knows what may happen. It could open a portal....


----------



## ^AXE^

Holme said:


> x2 AFD & YJM rigs in stereo simultaneously!!!
> It'd be like a sonic bomb going off!!!



I admit one of each it fucking incredible. 

I doubled the AFDs once. One on 34 the other AFD.


----------



## duncan11

^AXE^ said:


> I admit one of each it fucking incredible.
> 
> I doubled the AFDs once. One on 34 the other AFD.



as did I, that faulty A/B switch worked fine when both were on but sucked when splitting. I returned it, will hold out for lehle one when I have extra $


----------



## ^AXE^

Don't do much A/B splitting.

Just both. Almost dimed. I. Am. A. Sick. Man!


----------



## duncan11

Yes, you should seek professional advise/help.


----------



## Super Marshall

duncan11 said:


> Running Dual AFD's and Dual YJM's I heard is kinda like crossing the streams. No one's ever done it, so no one really knows what may happen. It could open a portal....



In this case, I would want to cross the streams!!!


----------



## Holme

Actually if Duncan11 thought about it he could do some damage!
X2 AFD's & YJM & a JCM900 on the go......
BOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## ^AXE^

Because I'm a Modern Day Cowboy! 

No Tophat for this ol'e boy.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Holmes..!!!
Help me out here:
Why are there threads popping up on this site that ask questions such as...

"Gosh I just dropped a brick on my head and recently started wondering if I should by a YJM or a fucking DSL on eBay" 

which begs return questions such as:
Q: Do you mean to say you can afford to purchase a YJM?
A: Why yes I can...

Q: And yet you're considering purchasing a used DSL 
A: Yes they seem similar...

Q: You really need to see a doctor about your head injury


----------



## Holme

Quasar-Kid said:


> Holmes..!!!
> Help me out here:
> Why are there threads popping up on this site that ask questions such as...
> 
> "Gosh I just dropped a brick on my head and recently started wondering if I should by a YJM or a fucking DSL on eBay"
> 
> which begs return questions such as:
> Q: Do you mean to say you can afford to purchase a YJM?
> A: Why yes I can...
> 
> Q: And yet you're considering purchasing a used DSL
> A: Yes they seem similar...
> 
> Q: You really need to see a doctor about your head injury



QK!

How's it going!

Yes I've seen the threads & the replies from people that DON'T own a YJM!
A DSL & a YJM are very similar....
Get a JVM for Plexi sounds instead of a YJM....
Don't bother with a YJM buy a normal Plexi & a pedals it's cheaper! (Which it certainly isn't or at least in the UK!)

What can I say mate,this thread is big enough & on the first page long enough for anyone to see,read & ask questions!

Plus I'm kinda enjoying the advice I'm seeing!





EDIT:My biggest giggle was when I was told a Mesa 5 is better value for money,when it's a f@@kin £1000 dearer over here!¡!¡!
What do you do........?


Laugh!


----------



## dash8311

dash8311 said:


> Took a while to upload, but here we go with the standard shakey iPhone video. If you think the amp sounds like crap, it does.
> 
> All EQ, volume, and guitar volume/tone settings on 10...
> 
> YJM100



Gents, an update on my YJM.

Sent to the tech who went through it with a fine tooth comb. His expertise is not with the microboards that are used throughout this amp and doesn't have the gear to find the issue, unfortunately. No charge for his work.

Mailing it this week to Vancouver for the Authorized Marshall tech over there to have a look at it. As I suspected from earlier posts throughout this thread, I think the noise gate is gone.

More to follow...


----------



## Holme

Pain in the ass having to post it,but at least you know it'll get fixed through Marshall!


----------



## mr.brownstone

Well, my YJM is one of the first batches, just had a minor issue with a valve light on when I moved it to the rehearsing studio but after a day or so the light was out.

I'm lucky enough to have either a fine working AFD and YJM with no serious issues at all.


----------



## qbalzuo

Where I can find this Bad Bob Boost pedal?

Guys, what you think about using a MXR EQ with YJM?


----------



## JimiRules

qbalzuo said:


> Where I can find this Bad Bob Boost pedal?
> 
> Guys, what you think about using a MXR EQ with YJM?



Bad Bob Booster by Robbie Wallace


----------



## Odin69

qbalzuo said:


> Where I can find this Bad Bob Boost pedal?
> 
> Guys, what you think about using a MXR EQ with YJM?


 
I have a ten band MXR EQ but, I honestly don't think I've tried it on the YJM? I'll give it a go tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## Mat_P

Just came across this YJM vid on youtube and thought it's worth sharing it.
Nice distraction from the Slash horror and brown sound crazyness we had here lately. 

Marshall YJM100 with home made ISOBOX - YouTube


----------



## FennRx

this thread fell to the second page? for shame gentlemen.


----------



## Odin69

FennRx said:


> this thread fell to the second page? for shame gentlemen.


 
Sometimes, we like to play our guitars.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> this thread fell to the second page? for shame gentlemen.



There's a 5 watt Slash amp on the horizon-the tidal wave of threads washed us away!!!


----------



## dash8311

Holme said:


> There's a 5 watt Slash amp on the horizon-the tidal wave of threads washed us away!!!



Never


----------



## Redstone

I am in complete shock  I just found a slightly newer version of my gretsch for sale for $10,000!!!!! I paid $3200 for the damn thing!! Mine also has all original parts, this one is missing the whammy bar. I'm freakin' out. I think I'm going to hold on to it for a while. Maybe it will go up in value  Plus it goes great with my YJM. Nails the Malcolm young AC/DC tone.

Gretsch Jet Firebird 1964 | Cool & Vintage Guitars | Pete's Rare Guitars


----------



## duncan11

Mat_P said:


> Just came across this YJM vid on youtube and thought it's worth sharing it.
> Nice distraction from the Slash horror and brown sound crazyness we had here lately.
> 
> Marshall YJM100 with home made ISOBOX - YouTube



That's a great example of the higher gain and versatility the YJM offers. He may have had some other stuff in the chain, but if anyone had any doubts about this amp not being able to do high gain lead stuff, just watch that video!


----------



## Leddyman

O.K. Duncan. I have to know. Who is that in your Avatar?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I am in complete shock  I just found a slightly newer version of my gretsch for sale for $10,000!!!!! I paid $3200 for the damn thing!! Mine also has all original parts, this one is missing the whammy bar. I'm freakin' out. I think I'm going to hold on to it for a while. Maybe it will go up in value  Plus it goes great with my YJM. Nails the Malcolm young AC/DC tone.
> 
> Gretsch Jet Firebird 1964 | Cool & Vintage Guitars | Pete's Rare Guitars



Now that's 'The Real Deal!'


----------



## duncan11

Leddyman said:


> O.K. Duncan. I have to know. Who is that in your Avatar?



nessa devil before she ballooned with more plastic...


----------



## melomanarock

Look what I got!!


----------



## Holme

melomanarock said:


> Look what I got!!



The words 'lucky' & 'sausage' spring to mind!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Redstone

melomanarock said:


> Look what I got!!


*Welcome to the dark side!!* We've got doughnuts, ferarris and The Fury


----------



## dash8311

Welcome to the dark side melomanarock and happy NYJMD 

(I won't requote your post and have the happy [creepy] smirk reposted for a third time haha!


----------



## dash8311

Quick update on my YJM. 

It's finally back from my tech who specializes in vintage amps - he doesn't have the equipment to fix the microboards contained in modern amps like the YJM unfortunately. I'm away now for a week on business and when I'm home it'll be shipped to Vancouver where the Marshall Authorized tech place is.

The 1 watt JMP is such a great amp into a 2 or 4x12 

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## db3266

Speaker question.

I have changed from V30's to G12M-65's.

The tone is much brighter and full of treble.

Q1. Is this due to new speakers or are Greenbacks like this? (previous amps with G12M's were not as bright.

Q2. If due to new speakers, is there an easy way to break them in quickly?

Q3. For all of you with HW cabs, what speakers are in them and what Bass level are you running on the amp?

Thanks


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Speaker question.
> 
> I have changed from V30's to G12M-65's.
> 
> The tone is much brighter and full of treble.
> 
> Q1. Is this due to new speakers or are Greenbacks like this? (previous amps with G12M's were not as bright.
> 
> Q2. If due to new speakers, is there an easy way to break them in quickly?
> 
> Q3. For all of you with HW cabs, what speakers are in them and what Bass level are you running on the amp?
> 
> Thanks



Q1: V30s are a of a mid type speaker. Greenbacks are a lot more distorted and brighter. They probably just need some playing mileage on them to break them in.

Q2: Play the s%@t out of them 

Q3: I don't have a HW. I think Crossroad does, you could PM him or wait to see if he spots your question.

If they are too bright for you, try backing off on hte CH1 volume and turning up the CH2 volume. If you find it gets too bright with the boost, turn the boost volume down to about 3 o clock maybe.

Hope that helps. Don't take my work as solid fact, it's only my experience. Ask a few other guys around the forums.


----------



## db3266

Thanks. I don't use the boost, I have an Xotic BB preamp, it's the daddy.
I'll try the volume thing. 

How about a different volume input? I always use the top volume I input.


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Thanks. I don't use the boost, I have an Xotic BB preamp, it's the daddy.
> I'll try the volume thing.
> 
> How about a different volume input? I always use the top volume I input.



You are using a YJM right? Jump the channels and blend the two volumes.


----------



## db3266

Yeah, but what about V2 only? I have never tried just using that channel.
I'm also not sure what the difference is between the two inputs on volume 1?

I do blend both, but if I back off on v1 lower than 6, do I not start to loose some drive and gain (even if I had V2 maxed)?

I will try and find some time to sit and have a fiddle tomorrow....


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Yeah, but what about V2 only? I have never tried just using that channel.
> I'm also not sure what the difference is between the two inputs on volume 1?
> 
> I do blend both, but if I back off on v1 lower than 6, do I not start to loose some drive and gain (even if I had V2 maxed)?
> 
> I will try and find some time to sit and have a fiddle tomorrow....



There are 2x Vol 1 inputs because you can plug in two guitars as some people did in the old days. I think it was just an accident that you could patch channel 1 and 2 with a cable and have both channels on one guitar. Try maxing both channels maybe. I do that when I use single coil guitars because they are too bright otherwise


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> Yeah, but what about V2 only? I have never tried just using that channel.
> I'm also not sure what the difference is between the two inputs on volume 1?
> 
> I do blend both, but if I back off on v1 lower than 6, do I not start to loose some drive and gain (even if I had V2 maxed)?
> 
> I will try and find some time to sit and have a fiddle tomorrow....



Volume 1 top is the one that works with the boost!
Jump Vol 2 top to Vol 1 bottom & keep guitar in Vol 1 top for best use of everything!
Turn Vol 2 higher than Vol 1 to add fatness to the sound!
Get the presence & treble turned down!
Play around you'll get there!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> There are 2x Vol 1 inputs because you can plug in two guitars as some people did in the old days. I think it was just an accident that you could patch channel 1 and 2 with a cable and have both channels on one guitar. Try maxing both channels maybe. I do that when I use single coil guitars because they are too bright otherwise



I do this when I use the boost-vol 2 makes up for the high treble!


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> There are 2x Vol 1 inputs because you can plug in two guitars



Shit, I never realised you could plug in two guitars!?!


----------



## byrdparis

Redstone said:


> I am in complete shock  I just found a slightly newer version of my gretsch for sale for $10,000!!!!! I paid $3200 for the damn thing!! Mine also has all original parts, this one is missing the whammy bar. I'm freakin' out. I think I'm going to hold on to it for a while. Maybe it will go up in value  Plus it goes great with my YJM. Nails the Malcolm young AC/DC tone.
> 
> Gretsch Jet Firebird 1964 | Cool & Vintage Guitars | Pete's Rare Guitars


 
Price:
_$9,995.00_ 
SKU:


Vendor:


Brand:
Gretsch 

Condition:


Weight:
10.00 KGS 

holy shit!!! 
Weight:
10.00 KGS 

REALLY???


----------



## byrdparis

What the fuss with those 5W slash combos???


----------



## db3266

byrdparis said:


> What the fuss with those 5W slash combos???



Not sure really?

I'm so pleased I grabbed a YJM. Best amp out there IMO.


----------



## Holme

byrdparis said:


> What the fuss with those 5W slash combos???



It does actually look like a very good 5 & 1 watt practice combo with a full size 12" speaker in it.
Plus it has the  connection.
Combine the two & it's Slash combo hysteria!


----------



## thenoodler

Mat_P said:


> Just came across this YJM vid on youtube and thought it's worth sharing it.
> Nice distraction from the Slash horror and brown sound crazyness we had here lately.
> 
> Marshall YJM100 with home made ISOBOX - YouTube



That's pretty nice. I would venture to say this guy is actually much better than YJM himself. I put him I the class of a Vai or Satriani. He really shows off what he amp can do quite well.


----------



## JimiRules

I'm looking to get a new cab soon. What cab do you guys think would be the best to pair up with my YJM? A 1960a, 1960av, 1960ax, or 1960ahw? Looks wise the ahw is my favorite, but I want the best sound. I have been playing out of my friend's JCM900 1960a for the past few months and I know my amp sounds good through that. I'm just wondering if the other options are that much better to justify the extra cost.


----------



## Mat_P

AHW hands down! IMO it's by far the best cab to team up with the YJM. Plexi tone in all it's glory.


----------



## Holme

JimiRules said:


> I'm looking to get a new cab soon. What cab do you guys think would be the best to pair up with my YJM? A 1960a, 1960av, 1960ax, or 1960ahw? Looks wise the ahw is my favorite, but I want the best sound. I have been playing out of my friend's JCM900 1960a for the past few months and I know my amp sounds good through that. I'm just wondering if the other options are that much better to justify the extra cost.



To be honest I've still to hear a cab someone thought the YJM sounded bad through!
I know the 1960ax's are supposed to be the 'period match' to a Plexi & the one Chris George used with all the Marshall Demo's I've seen!
If you get chance I'd try them for yourself,everyone seems to have their favourite!


----------



## mr.brownstone

Well, I have mine hooked up with a 1960av with the V30's and it sounds amazing.

Dunno if it will justify the extra cost as you say but different speakers will mean different tone so if you want to have another options go for it.


----------



## Odin69

JimiRules said:


> I'm looking to get a new cab soon. What cab do you guys think would be the best to pair up with my YJM? A 1960a, 1960av, 1960ax, or 1960ahw? Looks wise the ahw is my favorite, but I want the best sound. I have been playing out of my friend's JCM900 1960a for the past few months and I know my amp sounds good through that. I'm just wondering if the other options are that much better to justify the extra cost.


 
I prefer greenbacks with the YJM.  V30's aren't bad either.


----------



## JimiRules

Odin69 said:


> I prefer greenbacks with the YJM.  V30's aren't bad either.




Is that a 1960ahw? Did it come with greenbacks or did you put them in yourself?


----------



## Odin69

JimiRules said:


> Is that a 1960ahw? Did it come with greenbacks or did you put them in yourself?


 
No, it's a 1982 BJH (Jimi Hendrix) cabinet. It came with MIE Celestion Greenbacks.

You should know that? Your forum name is "Jimi Rules" after all.


----------



## Mat_P

Odin, to be clear, we are talking the G12H-30 greenbacks, right?


----------



## db3266

db3266 said:


> Speaker question.
> 
> I have changed from V30's to G12M-65's.
> 
> The tone is much brighter and full of treble.
> 
> Q1. Is this due to new speakers or are Greenbacks like this? (previous amps with G12M's were not as bright.
> 
> Q2. If due to new speakers, is there an easy way to break them in quickly?
> 
> Q3. For all of you with HW cabs, what speakers are in them and what Bass level are you running on the amp?
> 
> Thanks



It's official. I'm a complete arse. My WAH was half cocked......... 

G12M-65's sound great !!!


----------



## dash8311

I'll second the G12-65 comment by db3266...

AC/DC tone


----------



## JimiRules

Odin69 said:


> No, it's a 1982 BJH (Jimi Hendrix) cabinet. It came with MIE Celestion Greenbacks.
> 
> You should know that? Your forum name is "Jimi Rules" after all.



Lol, yeah l should have known that.


----------



## Odin69

Mat_P said:


> Odin, to be clear, we are talking the G12H-30 greenbacks, right?


 
According to the official Marshall amp site, they say they are G12C Made in England Celestions. It says they were specially developed for the "Super 100JH" head. The only time I opened it up was, when I bought it at GC to make sure they were MIE. It was a new cabinet but, it got banged up a bit. There is a small tear in the grill cloth and the "100" logo was missing. I bought a new logo for it. I remember seeing it in there for a year or, two. They finally put it in the clearance section for $725.00 but I talked them down to $600.00 OTD. I think they were originally $1300.00?


----------



## Keaulana

My new YJM has arrived!!!!!! found it very similar in tone to the VM (low gain). I played at low volume!!!


----------



## dash8311

Keaulana said:


> My new YJM has arrived!!!!!! found it very similar in tone to the VM (low gain). I played at low volume!!!


 
Turn it up! (and off the floor )


----------



## Holme

Just read something interesting regarding the YJM Serial No's that you may be interested in!
Owners were confused as the number was greater than 1500!

Quoted from Santiago-

"Those 4 numbers after the date codes are sequential production numbers but they don't mean that all the previous numbers exist nor that those previous numbers actually belong to YJMs. The serial numbers are unique and assigned by production as per their own production systems and don't mean much to the user apart from the date and the area codes so there is no need to start any polemics about more amps made than claimed.

There were 1500 YJM made"

So i guess no one really knows what number there YJM is out of 1500!


----------



## byrdparis

Holme said:


> Just read something interesting regarding the YJM Serial No's that you may be interested in!
> 
> Quoted from Santiago-
> 
> "Those 4 numbers after the date codes are sequential production numbers but they don't mean that all the previous numbers exist nor that those previous numbers actually belong to YJMs. The serial numbers are unique and assigned by production as per their own production systems and don't mean much to the user apart from the date and the area codes so there is no need to start any polemics about more amps made than claimed.
> 
> There were 1500 YJM made"
> 
> So i guess no one really knows what number there YJM is out of 1500!


 i don't have any number on my certificate :-( for any reason..


----------



## Holme

byrdparis said:


> i don't have any number on my certificate :-( for any reason..



You should have this code at the back of the amp next to the power cable mate!


----------



## byrdparis

Holme said:


> You should have this code at the back of the amp next to the power cable mate!


 
i will check it when il get home.. its just i remember that you guys said that you got it on the signature (assemble\test\etc..) certificate also...


----------



## Holme

byrdparis said:


> i will check it when il get home.. its just i remember that you guys said that you got it on the signature (assemble\test\etc..) certificate also...



Yeah it has the serial number at the top & signatures of the people that built it!
But still even if you haven't got that you should have that serial no. on the amp itself?
Have a nosey when you get in!


----------



## Redstone

If I ever see an amp with the serial number "8008135" I'm gonna buy it and display it proudly on my wall.


----------



## Keaulana

How similar is the YMJ tone compared to an old plexi?


----------



## Holme

Keaulana said:


> How similar is the YMJ tone compared to an old plexi?



I've had vintage Plexi owners say it's very similar indeed & the best amp Marshall have made since the 60's so it must be pretty close!
I've never even seen a vintage Plexi in the flesh let alone played one so I'm just 'passing the message!'


----------



## Odin69

If this guy's got his name on it, it must be pretty damn close.


----------



## blue

the thing is, if you play 5 old superleads, they'll all sound a bit different. i've compared my YJM to two late '60s Marshalls. one was mellower and less crunchy, beautiful sounding amp. the other was savage and aggressive! the YJM was probably somewhere in between. all three sounded fantastic, and all three sounded like a Marshall. there are different flavours of plexi


----------



## Keaulana

blue said:


> the thing is, if you play 5 old superleads, they'll all sound a bit different. i've compared my YJM to two late '60s Marshalls. one was mellower and less crunchy, beautiful sounding amp. the other was savage and aggressive! the YJM was probably somewhere in between. all three sounded fantastic, and all three sounded like a Marshall. there are different flavours of plexi



Santiago should explain us which kind of Plexi was used as an inspiration for the YJM!


----------



## Mat_P

Keaulana said:


> Santiago should explain us which kind of Plexi was used as an inspiration for the YJM!



Early seventies metalface.


----------



## indeedido

I've not played an old plexi but I have owned the next best thing, Metro Amp 12000 series plexi. It was much smoother and warmer. The YJM is more aggressive in comparison. It's a metal panel so it should be. Both great amps and similar. Thats the difference to me. Now take that treble cap off the YJM and lets compare!


----------



## Redstone

What the heck are we doing on the second page? YJMs belong on the first page


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> What the heck are we doing on the second page? YJMs belong on the first page


----------



## Redstone

I bet if Austin played guitar, he would play through a YJM


----------



## indeedido

The YJM100 could be the STAR of the next Austin Powers!


----------



## dash8311

Update #[I've lost track]

Amp shipped to Marshall Authorized Tech with a note about the issues, should hear back in a week or so...


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Update #[I've lost track]
> 
> Amp shipped to Marshall Authorized Tech with a note about the issues, should hear back in a week or so...



Hopefully things will get sorted for you and you will have you baby back.


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> The YJM100 could be the STAR of the next Austin Powers!


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Update #[I've lost track]
> 
> Amp shipped to Marshall Authorized Tech with a note about the issues, should hear back in a week or so...



It'll be back & blowing peoples teeth out before you know it!


----------



## indeedido

Yes bouncing teeth across the floor like Chiclets.


----------



## Holme

indeedido said:


> Yes bouncing teeth across the floor like Chiclets.



This is my next door neighbour!


----------



## IntenseSH

dash8311 said:


> Update #[I've lost track]
> 
> Amp shipped to Marshall Authorized Tech with a note about the issues, should hear back in a week or so...


 
Mine is still at the tech, he can't pinpoint the problem, hasn't worked on a YJM before. Quite eager to know what the problem is with yours, maybe that will point my tech in the right direction.


----------



## duncan11

I did this last nite, no warmup, one take (to send to other band members to get them off their asses and learn it)

YJM running around 1.2 watts with CC2 Goldie. Yeah the playing is sloppy in parts and I think the guitar is out of tune but, some parts the tone is really good.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-mYNQiWZQI"]ZZ Top Medley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dash8311

Sounds awesome! Nice guitar, that's my favorite top.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> I did this last nite, no warmup, one take (to send to other band members to get them off their asses and learn it)
> 
> YJM running around 1.2 watts with CC2 Goldie. Yeah the playing is sloppy in parts and I think the guitar is out of tune but, some parts the tone is really good.
> 
> ZZ Top Medley - YouTube



Sounds great! Now do one w/PG!


----------



## db3266

Any of you cats using a reverb pedal in front of the YJM?
I know the built-in reverb is studio quality (and to be fair, it is good), but I get anoyed that the control is at the back of the amp.

Being a BB King and massive Peter Green fan, I use reverb all the time and hence I am considering getting a reverb pedal to give myself more control on the reverb tones.


----------



## byrdparis

db3266 said:


> Any of you cats using a reverb pedal in front of the YJM?
> I know the built-in reverb is studio quality (and to be fair, it is good), but I get anoyed that the control is at the back of the amp.
> 
> Being a BB King and massive Peter Green fan, I use reverb all the time and hence I am considering getting a reverb pedal to give myself more control on the reverb tones.


i was plugged some TC HOF a couple of times. but recently get used to the on board reverb and have it dial somewhere and just play like this all the time!


----------



## indeedido

I set it and forget it. I did the same when I used a pedal. If you get a pedal I recommend the Neunaber Technologies Wet reverb. The best I've owned.


----------



## db3266

I would be aiming at Spring Reverb almost exclusively.


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> Any of you cats using a reverb pedal in front of the YJM?
> I know the built-in reverb is studio quality (and to be fair, it is good), but I get anoyed that the control is at the back of the amp.
> 
> Being a BB King and massive Peter Green fan, I use reverb all the time and hence I am considering getting a reverb pedal to give myself more control on the reverb tones.



I have a boss digital reverb in my board, and I used it when I had my mesa and with my AFD. Personally I think it clashes with my delay at times. When I had my DD7 and then the flashback i'd notice some echos looping where they shouldn't so I stopped using it. the pedal could be bad though, as I've had it for about 10yrs and my DD6 went kapluey last year too. Hasn't taken out my even older boss chorus, pitchshifter or univibe though. 

On my YJM reverb on the amp set it and don't screw with it. Only pedal in the loop is a DD7 delay. Guitar right into the amp, nothing else. I'm simple!


----------



## db3266

duncan11 said:


> Only pedal in the loop is a DD7 delay. Guitar right into the amp, nothing else. I'm simple!


 
My other pedals are an Xotic BB Preamp comp, which is always on, and a Wah (which I seldom use, but its tru bypass so doesnt suck tone).

I no longer use the on-board boost. It's not needed with the BB.


----------



## Adrian86

I did try a TC Electronics Hall of Fame reverb pedal in the loop. While the different sound modes were fun (especially the church mode) I wouldn´t say I prefer it over the onboard reverb for normal applications. I also have a DD-7 and CE-2 in the loop and haven´t had a problem.
If you are after a Peter Green kind of Reverb maybe you would find the Hall of Fame (or any other reverb pedal with different modes) useful, you could alternate between the pedal and the on board reverb with the footswitch.


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> My other pedals are an Xotic BB Preamp comp, which is always on, and a *Wah *(which I seldom use, but its tru bypass so doesnt *suck tone*).
> 
> I no longer use the on-board boost. It's not needed with the BB.



I stopped using my vox wah because of this.


----------



## Odin69

db3266 said:


> I would be aiming at Spring Reverb almost exclusively.


 
I usually just use the built in reverb on the YJM. I do have a Sub-decay Spring Theory Reverb pedal that I use on my other amps. It sounds good and has spring and room reverbs. I hear the Malekko and Super Natural pedals are pretty nice also.


----------



## Holme

I just use the built in everything!
I occasionally use a bog standard Jim Dunlop Wah which works exceptionally well with the YJM & that's about it!
I do think I'd use a delay if I was to get one-but I've had my YJM since October 2011 & still haven't bothered so maybe not?!


----------



## big dooley

my bandmate went for it...
sold his JCM800 2210 after 23 years of service and now he's got the YJM100 on top of his 1960B cab... bloody hell it's as deep as it is high!!
the amp is plain rock 'n roll... i've played one now, (yes, he let me...  ) so i now what it's like

one recommendation though for people that want some clean sounds... 
get the paul gilbert detox EQ, it works WAY better then rolling down that guitarvolume... it's made for amps like this


----------



## Holme

big dooley said:


> my bandmate went for it...
> sold his JCM800 2210 after 23 years of service and now he's got the YJM100 on top of his 1960B cab... bloody hell it's as deep as it is high!!
> the amp is plain rock 'n roll... i've played one now, (yes, he let me...  ) so i now what it's like
> 
> one recommendation though for people that want some clean sounds...
> get the paul gilbert detox EQ, it works WAY better then rolling down that guitarvolume... it's made for amps like this



Hi Dooley!

I knew you'd give one a whirl sooner or later!


----------



## big dooley

i actually tried to push him a bit towards it... and i succeeded 
it was a steal... brand new for €1200.- including shipping... most of them go for 1600 or more over here

i didn't use my own guitar though, i used his lester with .009's... 
for good reference i'd need to plug my lester in it with the .012's i'm used to 

we were just playing around with it, trying some settings and setups
the first idea was to set the volume of his neck pup lower to get some clean-ish stuff, but that made it sound a bit too muffled... 
then we wired the detox up front and my eyeballs flipped out of their sockets... it's unbelievable how bloody good that pedal works
we had the inputs daisychained with both volumes at around 7 getting a solid crunch and with a bit of tweaking on the detox we got a great clean sound, when it was engaged... 

i'll certainly try that yellow thing on my AFD once, just to see if it can clean that one up nicely... that would be the ultimate test for it...


----------



## Holme

big dooley said:


> i actually tried to push him a bit towards it... and i succeeded
> it was a steal... brand new for €1200.- including shipping... most of them go for 1600 or more over here
> 
> i didn't use my own guitar though, i used his lester with .009's...
> for good reference i'd need to plug my lester in it with the .012's i'm used to
> 
> we were just playing around with it, trying some settings and setups
> the first idea was to set the volume of his neck pup lower to get some clean-ish stuff, but that made it sound a bit too muffled...
> then we wired the detox up front and my eyeballs flipped out of their sockets... it's unbelievable how bloody good that pedal works
> we had the inputs daisychained with both volumes at around 7 getting a solid crunch and with a bit of tweaking on the detox we got a great clean sound, when it was engaged...
> 
> i'll certainly try that yellow thing on my AFD once, just to see if it can clean that one up nicely... that would be the ultimate test for it...



That's a REALLY good price-he did well!

It'll be interesting to see how that detox pedal works with an AFD as if it really cleans it up it could be a God send to alot of AFD owners!

If it works well will you be putting it in with the AFD/JVM/Pedal set-up you've got going on!?

Actually-could you borrow it & try a YJM/JVM set up-I've never heard anyone try that yet!!!!


----------



## big dooley

Holme said:


> That's a REALLY good price-he did well!
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how that detox pedal works with an AFD as if it really cleans it up it could be a God send to alot of AFD owners!
> 
> If it works well will you be putting it in with the AFD/JVM/Pedal set-up you've got going on!?
> 
> Actually-could you borrow it & try a YJM/JVM set up-I've never heard anyone try that yet!!!!



i won't be using a detox to get a clean sound from the AFD, as the JVM does it already... 
but it could prove to be a great tool for people wanting cleans from their AFD... i tried rolling back the volume, but it doesn't work... the amp become really thin-sounding like that... not a nice clean at all

YJM/JVM setup? why not? maybe even a YJM/AFD/JVM setup just for fun?


----------



## Holme

big dooley said:


> i won't be using a detox to get a clean sound from the AFD, as the JVM does it already...
> but it could prove to be a great tool for people wanting cleans from their AFD... i tried rolling back the volume, but it doesn't work... the amp become really thin-sounding like that... not a nice clean at all
> 
> YJM/JVM setup? why not? maybe even a YJM/AFD/JVM setup just for fun?



The YJM/JVM would be a first but running the AFD as well would be amazing!!!


----------



## big dooley

but how on earth would i wire that up?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Didn't AXE run his YJM & AFD together?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Update ... 

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/44864-r8-yjm100-afd100-aby-splitter-iphone-loud.html


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Update ...
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/44864-r8-yjm100-afd100-aby-splitter-iphone-loud.html



Damn that sounds good. Man I wish I had an AFD and a second cab. I'd run both the YJM and AFD all the time


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Update ...
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/44864-r8-yjm100-afd100-aby-splitter-iphone-loud.html



Yeah Dooleys already got an AFD & JVM marriage going on-
I mentioned running the YJM & JVM as I've never heard anyone do that before-
Then Dooley took it one further & mentioned having ALL THREE on the go!!!!


----------



## Holme

big dooley said:


> but how on earth would i wire that up?



Is running 3 amp heads together like you run the 'AFD & JVM marriage' even possible Dooley?!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Is running 3 amp heads together like you run the 'AFD & JVM marriage' even possible Dooley?!



Ask Yngwie. He carried something like 24 heads on stage  He only uses a few at a time but still.


----------



## Holme

All Plexi's & the YJM made it in there-& rightfully so!


----------



## big dooley

Redstone said:


> Ask Yngwie. He carried something like 24 heads on stage  He only uses a few at a time but still.



that's easy... just daisychain them together... preamps are all the same, so no phase issues


----------



## big dooley

got it...
this setup will let you choose between either the JVM preamp or the AFD and/or YJM preamp and choose if you're using either input 1 and/or 2 on the YJM...
the AFD has to be set on AFD-mode, so that its preamp will not be out of phase with the YJM preamp... for the same reason the JVM preamp cannot be combined with the AFD or YJM, because all the switchings between its channels will give different phases...
everything is mixed into the JVM's return, goes trough the reverb and is send out by its preamp out into the YJM and AFD return... this means that the poweramp of the JVM is out of phase with the AFD and YJM...


----------



## Rhoadsforlife

Man......would I like to have one of these amps...$$$$$


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Rhoadsforlife said:


> Man......would I like to have one of these amps...$$$$$



They absolutely smoke ... if you have the itch, scratch it.


----------



## big dooley

i got all three of them in the rehearsal studio, so i feel pretty fortunate... one of them is not mine though...


----------



## John 14:6

I was over on The Gear Page defending the honor of the YJM100 and I think some of you guys may get a kick out of checking out the last few frames of this thread here.

Moment of Truth - YJM100, Germino HR100, SL68 - Page 11 - The Gear Page


----------



## John 14:6

Here is a cool Doug Aldrich interview at the Marshall booth at NAMM 2013.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCzR1q85O3U]DOUG ALDRICH Interview : NAMM 2013 : Marshall Amps : WHITESNAKE guitarist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

big dooley said:


> got it...
> this setup will let you choose between either the JVM preamp or the AFD and/or YJM preamp and choose if you're using either input 1 and/or 2 on the YJM...
> the AFD has to be set on AFD-mode, so that its preamp will not be out of phase with the YJM preamp... for the same reason the JVM preamp cannot be combined with the AFD or YJM, because all the switchings between its channels will give different phases...
> everything is mixed into the JVM's return, goes trough the reverb and is send out by its preamp out into the YJM and AFD return... this means that the poweramp of the JVM is out of phase with the AFD and YJM...



Wow!!!

That is awesome Dooley!
Knew you'd find a set up for them!


----------



## big dooley

i could add lots of other stuff, but this is the basic idea


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> I was over on The Gear Page defending the honor of the YJM100 and I think some of you guys may get a kick out of checking out the last few frames of this thread here.
> 
> Moment of Truth - YJM100, Germino HR100, SL68 - Page 11 - The Gear Page



Bit odd to me spending more money on a Marshall clone than just buying a Marshall?!
I appreciate some people are die hard HW fans - but you could buy a 1959HW for less than that too?! 
(Or at least in the UK-I know prices can vary ALOT between UK & USA-the price difference of a Mesa 5 over here is crazy compared to America!)
Each to their own I suppose....
Obviously I'd be YJM all the way!


----------



## FennRx

Holme said:


> Bit odd to me spending more money on a Marshall clone than just buying a Marshall?!
> I appreciate some people are die hard HW fans - but you could buy a 1959HW for less than that too?!
> (Or at least in the UK-I know prices can vary ALOT between UK & USA-the price difference of a Mesa 5 over here is crazy compared to America!)
> Each to their own I suppose....
> Obviously I'd be YJM all the way!



i get it. i was considering a Fargen Miniplex. It is definitely an awesome amp. But I freely admit I have an attachment to brands. Owning a real Marshall head was important to fulfilling my childhood dream even though other companies make arguably better plexi clones. As it turns out, the YJM is a grand slam and I have zero regrets.

I know some guys dont like this analogy, but consider a 1911 handgun. Colt made them first, but there are custom builders who make a 1911 a lot better than Colt ever has or ever will. But you gotta pay $$$$$$ for them.


----------



## FennRx

John 14:6 said:


> I was over on The Gear Page defending the honor of the YJM100 and I think some of you guys may get a kick out of checking out the last few frames of this thread here.
> 
> Moment of Truth - YJM100, Germino HR100, SL68 - Page 11 - The Gear Page



i've never seen a Suhr, much less played one (not a lot of high end gear floats through here) but $4000 for a plexi clone?

What do vintage JMPs typically cost?


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> i get it. i was considering a Fargen Miniplex. It is definitely an awesome amp. But I freely admit I have an attachment to brands. Owning a real Marshall head was important to fulfilling my childhood dream even though other companies make arguably better plexi clones. As it turns out, the YJM is a grand slam and I have zero regrets.
> 
> I know some guys dont like this analogy, but consider a 1911 handgun. Colt made them first, but there are custom builders who make a 1911 a lot better than Colt ever has or ever will. But you gotta pay $$$$$$ for them.



Yeah I get what you're saying Fenn,it's just how I think-
It's like to my mind a Marshall Plexi is a Marshall Plexi & that sound went into the 'library of tones' before I was born!
I understand there are newer takes on it which some people may prefer or think sound worse-but at the end of the day 'Plexi is Marshall' & that's the reference benchmark....
I'm babbling now but I hope you get my drift!


----------



## ufguy73

John 14:6 said:


> I was over on The Gear Page defending the honor of the YJM100 and I think some of you guys may get a kick out of checking out the last few frames of this thread here.
> 
> Moment of Truth - YJM100, Germino HR100, SL68 - Page 11 - The Gear Page



interesting, im the OP of that thread on TGP and still own an sl68 and YJM.

i disagree with most of what you said but am glad you have found an amp that you clearly love.


----------



## John 14:6

ufguy73 said:


> interesting, im the OP of that thread on TGP and still own an sl68 and YJM.
> 
> i disagree with most of what you said but am glad you have found an amp that you clearly love.


 We will have to agree to disagree then. I am not sure if you read all of my posts on that TGP thread, but I thought I made great points, albeit hard ones to swallow for guys who spent $4,000 on a Plexi clone, and one with a bare minimum of features too. The Suhr amp sounds incredible, but so do a lot of Plexi clones or Plexi influenced amps. If I had to have a hand wired one I think I would order a customized Granger. They sound incredibly good and are very well priced to boot. I am glad you love both of your amps and I hope they provide you with many years of enjoyment.


----------



## ufguy73

nevermind


----------



## Holme

FWIW-I've had a nosey through that thread & it all seemed to get a bit nuts!
Chill-different horses for different courses!
If everyone wanted a YJM I might not have been able to get one!


----------



## ufguy73

exactly, i just never get why on the forums people feel the need to put down others' choices in order to reinforce their own opinions...whole thing just seems petty to me


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> Sounds great! Now do one w/PG!




ask and ye shall receive-


PG VOS thru the YJM100, boost on doin some ZZ top shit-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td0PboWVgQU"]PG thru YJM100 - YouTube[/ame]


It sounds better thru the YJM than AFD if you ask me....


***recorded with a DSLR camera on video mode, so if it doesn't capture 'real' sound that's why but it sounds decent...


----------



## duncan11

to compare here it is thru the AFD-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8wQdUU9zc0]PG thru AFD100 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvq9j5JxcGg]PG Civil War - YouTube[/ame]

Personally I think my R9 with the AII's sounds the best thru the AFD. Goldie is a close second. PG is fantastic thru the YJM, if I were to gig it, I'd totally use the YJM with PG.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Excellent videos, man ... thanks for doing that! Yeah, your PG + YJM combination is where I'd want to be spending my time as well


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> Excellent videos, man ... thanks for doing that! Yeah, your PG + YJM combination is where I'd want to be spending my time as well



Thanks. I agree. blues/classic rock is where PG's heart lies, it's perfect for the YJM.

Here's another AFD snibbit, my personal fave of them, I like the psuedo growl it has at parts. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilL2o9hUhYs]Screwin 'round in G - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mr.brownstone

Well, yeah, the PG+YJM combo is great but those leads on the AFD...

For me that's where the AFD takes the lead over the YJM. It has that growl perfect for lead stuff.

Very nice playing!


----------



## Redstone

I'm still surprised that Marshall haven't added EPA to more of the current range of amps. I still can't believe how great it is. Has anybody tried using an attenuator with the EPA on a YJM, I wonder. I bet it would be like quieter than a pin dropping


----------



## ufguy73

Redstone said:


> I'm still surprised that Marshall haven't added EPA to more of the current range of amps. I still can't believe how great it is. Has anybody tried using an attenuator with the EPA on a YJM, I wonder. I bet it would be like quieter than a pin dropping



i tried that - yep, it can get pretty darn quiet!


----------



## Redstone

My cousin just got a new fancy sound system for his car a few days ago. He decided to show it to me this morning. He was boasting about how loud and bass heavy it was and how much better it is than the sound system is in my car. I've got one of those bose factory installed sound systems in my car, not very loud but really clear and perfect for rock music. Anyway, I decided to shut him up. YJM, both volumes maxed and EPA at 12 o clock. HOLY F@#K it was loud . My cousin nearly shat his pants when I told him it was only half way up . I have pity for my poor living room though. I wish I could take my YJM to a huge warehouse or something and let it rip!


----------



## indeedido

I did that once to with a friend that had 4 JL Audio 12s in his car. He couldnt believe it. I said "it's only 100 watts."


----------



## Holme

Yeah I'm not quite sure how sound is measured on home electricals-I had a friend of mine telling me his Home Cinema System was 1000 watts (he's not a dick-it said it on the box & obviously he believed it!)
Anyway taking the EPA off & sticking the Volumes on 5 for a few seconds soon killed that myth!!!


----------



## Viking62

nuke said:


> The YJM has much more usable gain then older plexis. The biggest difference is they are not as bright. I have owned a real Superbass and honestly hated it. I have also owned a Metro 100 Superlead and the YJM is smoother and has better gain, mids and bass. No other 1959 can put out the gain the YJM can, this includes the 1959RR
> 
> I have played a lot of four hole Marshall's most of them that are pre PCB I really don't like. I know collectors are saying WTF, but those amps required balls out volume to get the best tones and then they squeal worse then screwing your girlfriend in the ass, not the case with the YJM.



I compared the YJM to 1959, I put an OCD through the 1959 and ran the YJM without boost, just patching the two channels I could get fairly close.. The YJM was warmer and easier to control volume. The SLP is just so fucking loud but can tame it fairly well using the volume on the OCD pedal.
Frankly I dont like the tone of the boost on the YJM very much though..


----------



## marshallmellowed

Viking62 said:


> Frankly I dont like the tone of the boost on the YJM very much though..



This seems to be a reocurring comment amongst YJM owners. I don't care for the boost either, it thins everything out, requiring a re-adjustment of the controls to compensate. You should be able to hit the boost, and get just that, a boost, not a thinned out version of the non-boosted tone. If I were to choose one mod to be performed on a YJM, the first thing I would do is mod the boost circuit to maintain the tonal integrity when engaged. As is, you need to dial in your tone either with boost on, or boost off. Switching back and forth doesn't seem to work to well, at least not for me.


----------



## indeedido

I leave mine always on. I fatten it up with an earthquaker devices tone job in the loop and move the bass up and the other controls flat. It adds no color and is totally transparent.


----------



## duncan11

I disagree about not liking the boost. I like the raw edgy bass string side of the raw un boosted amp, but I can't solo on it. I need the extra gain/boost for the top strings, probably just my style in the way I grab/bring out notes, so my boost isn't really altering the tone (or I try not to) because for rhythm it's awesome. It adds a bit of trebble with the gain but the lower strings still have that chunk to it. 

I've found that you can riff most any 70's era classic rock and blues with it un boosted and it works. Yeah I run the VI and VII up pretty high and as such am forced to attenuate it back but one time I ran the volumes up like that and put the EPA on about 1'oclock and that shit was LOUD. Even in 50 watt mode....


----------



## Redstone

I quiet like the boost on the YJM too. I like it's simplicity. Even with the gain all the way down it adds some extra treble and bite to my tone. By the way guys, do you run your YJM in 50w mode or 100w mode? I really like it in both but mainly 50w mode. I'm usually too lazy to lean over and switch it so I usually leave it in 100w 

Edit: Has anybody tried the Xotic EP Booster with a YJM? It's supposed to be pretty cool. I'm not much of a pedal guy, I only own a Boss ME-50 and a Bad Monkey and both sit in the corner pretty much all the time.


----------



## big dooley

Redstone said:


> By the way guys, do you run your YJM in 50w mode or 100w mode? I really like it in both but mainly 50w mode. I'm usually too lazy to lean over and switch it so I usually leave it in 100w



my only gripe with this amp... it should be footswitchable


----------



## JimiRules

I run mine in 100w mode for the most part because unboosted I have the amp set up to be right on the edge of breakup and its easier to do in 100w mode. Then I kick on my bad bob boost to send it into overdrive.

I just ordered an electro harmonix signal pad which is supposed to lower your guitar's signal thus making a cranked single channel amp clean. Does anyone here have any experience with this pedal? I figured for only $45 it was worth a shot.


----------



## Redstone

big dooley said:


> my only gripe with this amp... it should be footswitchable



I'M NOT ALONE!! This is probably the only thing I find wrong with it too


----------



## indeedido

Redstone said:


> I quiet like the boost on the YJM too. I like it's simplicity. Even with the gain all the way down it adds some extra treble and bite to my tone. By the way guys, do you run your YJM in 50w mode or 100w mode? I really like it in both but mainly 50w mode. I'm usually too lazy to lean over and switch it so I usually leave it in 100w
> 
> Edit: Has anybody tried the Xotic EP Booster with a YJM? It's supposed to be pretty cool. I'm not much of a pedal guy, I only own a Boss ME-50 and a Bad Monkey and both sit in the corner pretty much all the time.



I tried the xotic with mine. It didnt do much for me because I run the two volumes dimed and there's no headroom left for it. It raised the volume in the loop but in front it didnt do anythi g for me. Maybe if you didnt have the volumes so high.


----------



## Redstone

indeedido said:


> I tried the xotic with mine. It didnt do much for me because I run the two volumes dimed and there's no headroom left for it. It raised the volume in the loop but in front it didnt do anythi g for me. Maybe if you didnt have the volumes so high.


I keep Vol I around 8 and Vol II around 5-6. I don't want a huge tonal change, just a little boost.


----------



## Redstone

Woops, double post


----------



## Holme

The boost on the YJM is the ONLY one i use!
Vol 1 10 & Vol 2 around 7 unboosted - boosted i just turn Vol 2 to 10!
(I find it compensates for the treble/brightness,although i use it more as a seperate channel than a mid song boost! I've got a guitar volume knob for that!)


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I quiet like the boost on the YJM too. I like it's simplicity. Even with the gain all the way down it adds some extra treble and bite to my tone. By the way guys, do you run your YJM in 50w mode or 100w mode? I really like it in both but mainly 50w mode. I'm usually too lazy to lean over and switch it so I usually leave it in 100w
> 
> Edit: Has anybody tried the Xotic EP Booster with a YJM? It's supposed to be pretty cool. I'm not much of a pedal guy, I only own a Boss ME-50 and a Bad Monkey and both sit in the corner pretty much all the time.



I usually have it in 100w mode-probably down to the same reasons!


----------



## big dooley

JimiRules said:


> I just ordered an electro harmonix signal pad which is supposed to lower your guitar's signal thus making a cranked single channel amp clean. Does anyone here have any experience with this pedal? I figured for only $45 it was worth a shot.



if you got more money to spend, get this one:
Products &mdash; Catalog Products &mdash; Paul Gilbert's Detox | Home Brew Electronics
works fabulous with a YJM


----------



## byrdparis

I noticed that most of you guys using yours YJM as is... or with some "boost" of some kind. For mostly classic rock genre. 
is anybody using the YJM as a base for a more elaborate sounds? (fusion\modern rock\etc..)
with a full pedal board (DIST\OD\BOOSTS\TIME BASED FX ETC) ?


----------



## duncan11

byrdparis said:


> I noticed that most of you guys using yours YJM as is... or with some "boost" of some kind. For mostly classic rock genre.
> is anybody using the YJM as a base for a more elaborate sounds? (fusion\modern rock\etc..)
> with a full pedal board (DIST\OD\BOOSTS\TIME BASED FX ETC) ?



Personally my pedalboard is just for effects. Delays, chours (need a flanger) univibe. After spending countless years meandering with muckin about with preamps, OD pedals, tube boosters, etc to compensate for a shitty amp, after getting my Mesa I quit all of that but even still I was somewhat unhappy with the tone. It was passable in that I didn't feel the overpowering need to boost/gain/add to it. But it wasn't until I got the AFD then YJM that I said 'that's it'. Nothing else needed imho. I can get a wide array of tones that I like for me with either. I'm not into modern metal/rock tones or overly saturated guitar tones with effects. Just a good old raw guitar into the front of the amp, turned to 11 works for me.


----------



## byrdparis

duncan11 said:


> Personally my pedalboard is just for effects. Delays, chours (need a flanger) univibe. After spending countless years meandering with muckin about with preamps, OD pedals, tube boosters, etc to compensate for a shitty amp, after getting my Mesa I quit all of that but even still I was somewhat unhappy with the tone. It was passable in that I didn't feel the overpowering need to boost/gain/add to it. But it wasn't until I got the AFD then YJM that I said 'that's it'. Nothing else needed imho. I can get a wide array of tones that I like for me with either. I'm not into modern metal/rock tones or overly saturated guitar tones with effects. Just a good old raw guitar into the front of the amp, turned to 11 works for me.



Hi duncan. 
I hear ya, and its exactly what I was referring to in my post earlier. 
Who that only play classic rock etc don’t need more then the YJM\AFD got to offer (adding some boost for the max)…
I'm talking about getting those (the YJM in particular) to work with a lot of different sounds and approached.
you can see on my signature what i have and understand that i love my lead tone to be more modern.
i bought the YJM on a whim! to tell the truth and playing once or twice a month if he get the luck. 
i was selling most of my pedal board when i brought the JVM and the Mark V
for not need any. 
i am using a TC.E NOVA SYSTEM in the FX LOOP for all time based FX and that all.
i was thinking to get some second PB for the YJM and play thru it a little more if i will come with some rich and over the top sounds that the JVM and the MARK V cant do with those same PLEXI dynamics.. if you get my point.


----------



## dudu

I do not have the YJM100, but I play the AFD100 with some effects in the loop. It sounds
great with Strymons (El Capistan & Flint). It also cleans quite well with humbuckers. I tap
into all sorts of moods with it.


----------



## JimiRules

big dooley said:


> if you got more money to spend, get this one:
> Products &mdash; Catalog Products &mdash; Paul Gilbert's Detox | Home Brew Electronics
> works fabulous with a YJM



I actually was looking at those and was about ready to pull the trigger on one, but I have a Gibson SG and a 1960ahw on the way so I decided to get the cheaper one.


----------



## Redstone

Has anybody tried using different power tubes in their YJM? I'd love to hear of comparison of a few. I think you can put in 4 different tubes and it will still bias them all correctly. I saw it in a Marshall factory tour video, although the guy said it isn't recommended. It would probably sound crazy


----------



## big dooley

Redstone said:


> Has anybody tried using different power tubes in their YJM? I'd love to hear of comparison of a few. I think you can put in 4 different tubes and it will still bias them all correctly. I saw it in a Marshall factory tour video, although the guy said it isn't recommended. It would probably sound crazy



i tried 6550's in combination with KT77's in my AFD, and yes it biased them all up correctly... but i preferred the 6550's or KT77's on their own


----------



## Redstone

I wonder what different tubes would sound like in the YJM. What would be the most distorted?


----------



## Goatroper

I just got my YJM yesterday. Uhm.... It sounds lousy. Nowhere near the tone of my 76 or 74 metal panel SL,s. The attenuater just kills the already marginal tone this amp has. THe boost channel needs some kind of equalization as it gets real ear piercing. Im bummed to say the least. Maybe I got a bad one but its going back on Monday.
Have any of you YJM owners ever played through a metal panel SL from the 70,s? Im curious because like I said maybe I got a bad one.


----------



## big dooley

Redstone said:


> I wonder what different tubes would sound like in the YJM. What would be the most distorted?



from what the YJM can handle, i'd say that the EL34's would have the earliest break up... and 6550's are the most opposite of that...
curious what KT66's could do...


----------



## big dooley

Goatroper said:


> I just got my YJM yesterday. Uhm.... It sounds lousy. Nowhere near the tone of my 76 or 74 metal panel SL,s. The attenuater just kills the already marginal tone this amp has. THe boost channel needs some kind of equalization as it gets real ear piercing. Im bummed to say the least. Maybe I got a bad one but its going back on Monday.
> Have any of you YJM owners ever played through a metal panel SL from the 70,s? Im curious because like I said maybe I got a bad one.



maybe try a rebias?


----------



## Redstone

Goatroper said:


> I just got my YJM yesterday. Uhm.... It sounds lousy. Nowhere near the tone of my 76 or 74 metal panel SL,s. The attenuater just kills the already marginal tone this amp has. THe boost channel needs some kind of equalization as it gets real ear piercing. Im bummed to say the least. Maybe I got a bad one but its going back on Monday.
> Have any of you YJM owners ever played through a metal panel SL from the 70,s? Im curious because like I said maybe I got a bad one.



I've played a decent few JMP plexi type amps from the 70s. The YJM sounds as good, if not better than some of them. try having a play the the EQ section of the amp. I usually play with mine at:
Presence: 2
Bass: 6
Middle: 6
Treble: 6
Volume I: 8-10
Volume II: 6-8
Boost: 2-4
Boost volume: 8
No pedals and I rarely use reverb.


----------



## Goatroper

Big Dooley- I rebiased and it does sound a little better. I was getting some wierd phasing effect before I did that. Thanks for the tip.

Redstone-I tried your settings. They sound pretty good. Thanks for the tip. The real test will be tonight. If my fellow band members think it sounds better than my SL then I will keep it. If not, off it goes on Monday. 

Do either of you run any pedals in front of these amps? I tried to but the hiss and noise was unbearable.


----------



## John 14:6

Goatroper said:


> Big Dooley- I rebiased and it does sound a little better. I was getting some wierd phasing effect before I did that. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Redstone-I tried your settings. They sound pretty good. Thanks for the tip. The real test will be tonight. If my fellow band members think it sounds better than my SL then I will keep it. If not, off it goes on Monday.
> 
> Do either of you run any pedals in front of these amps? I tried to but the hiss and noise was unbearable.


 Turn your noise gate on when using external overdrive pedals if they are noisy. The noise gate works great on the YYJM100. It should not affect the amp's tone at all. Either leave the gate on or just turn it on during quiet parts when you don't want to hear pedal noise. Try these settings. Presence 6, Bass 10, Mid and Treble both on 5 and both channel volumes on 10. Turn the amps booster's gain on 10 also. Here are a couple great clips of a guy using these settings. I have Malmsteen Strats and this how I been setting my amp lately. You can of course tweek the settings as needed. You can clean things up with your guitar's volume knob. I have a DOD Gray 250 clone that I run with the level cranked and the gain set on zero which I use for a solo boost when I want a hair more juice to the signal. I also have TS808 clone on my board which I use sometimes too.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBX9apVMO2c"]Dimarzio HS3 and Dimarzio YJM vs Duncan YJM Fury - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWWTcHb_f3I"]Testing Marshall YJM 100 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimiRules

When I first got my YJM I ran a Marshall Guvnor plus in front of it. I've since switched over to a bad bob boost.


----------



## Redstone

I've ran a Digitech Bad Monkey through my YJM a few times, sounds killer, great value pedal for the money too.


----------



## DWK302

I'm running a TC Electronic Spark Booster, but it doesn't sounds as good as the amp's own Boost channel. YJM's Boost is so raw. I like it. Needless to say, I'm putting up the Spark Booster on CL.


----------



## Holme

I've got a Vox Satchurater & a MXR ZW from when I had the Haze 15 that I still haven't even tried with it!
How bad's that!


----------



## Goatroper

Well I got it to sound pretty darn good. After playing with the settings and trying different cabs I got it dialed in. It prefers my Salt and Pepper B cab w/Gbacks. The boys in the band were impressed by the way it cuts through during a solo.
After we did back to back tests with 74 SL they prefered the warmer tone of the vintage SL.
After lugging it around and almost breaking my back I decided that it just wasnt practical for a gigging amp due to the weight and the fact that half of the controls are in the back making adjustments on the fly impractical.
Im going to keep it though and use it for practice and recording.
Thanks for all the tips guys! This truely is an amazing amp.


----------



## bluebeer

I've got a couple questions for you guys if you don't mind. I've read thru the majority of this thread over the past few days, as well as a bunch of reviews from other sites, and i think the YJM100 is gonna have to be my next amp. 

1. My first question is regarding the power mode/EPA. When you power off the amp, it automatically switches back to 100watt mode correct? So if your playing in 50watt mode with the EPA around 50%, when you power off and then back on, you'll be at 100watt mode with EPA at 50%?

2. Any reliability issues? Being that there are only a limited number of these amps being made, is anyone concerned about needing repairs on a PCB board amp in the future? 

3. Whats the going price for one of these now? I really wish i would have got on board while the $1600-1700 price was the norm.

4. Anyone purchase one lately and get a good deal (US based)? The places i normally shop are either sold out, or are sticking with the 2.3k price. If anyone has any leads, i'd love to hear'em.

Thanks much guys


----------



## Holme

bluebeer said:


> I've got a couple questions for you guys if you don't mind. I've read thru the majority of this thread over the past few days, as well as a bunch of reviews from other sites, and i think the YJM100 is gonna have to be my next amp.
> 
> 1. My first question is regarding the power mode/EPA. When you power off the amp, it automatically switches back to 100watt mode correct? So if your playing in 50watt mode with the EPA around 50%, when you power off and then back on, you'll be at 100watt mode with EPA at 50%?
> 
> 2. Any reliability issues? Being that there are only a limited number of these amps being made, is anyone concerned about needing repairs on a PCB board amp in the future?
> 
> 3. Whats the going price for one of these now? I really wish i would have got on board while the $1600-1700 price was the norm.
> 
> 4. Anyone purchase one lately and get a good deal (US based)? The places i normally shop are either sold out, or are sticking with the 2.3k price. If anyone has any leads, i'd love to hear'em.
> 
> Thanks much guys



Hi BB 

1.That's correct - just turn on & push the 50w button before playing anything (there's not a big difference in volume-50w just sounds more compressed using 2 valves instead of 4.)

2.Read the manual & autobias when you first get the amp-I've had mine for around 15 months now & no issues what so ever!

3.Alot of members have had them for around $1600 on here-shop around & barter!

4.Sorry can't help you with that one 2011 bought UK model here!

Good luck,hope you find a bargain!


----------



## John 14:6

bluebeer said:


> I've got a couple questions for you guys if you don't mind. I've read thru the majority of this thread over the past few days, as well as a bunch of reviews from other sites, and i think the YJM100 is gonna have to be my next amp.
> 
> 1. My first question is regarding the power mode/EPA. When you power off the amp, it automatically switches back to 100watt mode correct? So if your playing in 50watt mode with the EPA around 50%, when you power off and then back on, you'll be at 100watt mode with EPA at 50%?
> 
> 2. Any reliability issues? Being that there are only a limited number of these amps being made, is anyone concerned about needing repairs on a PCB board amp in the future?
> 
> 3. Whats the going price for one of these now? I really wish i would have got on board while the $1600-1700 price was the norm.
> 
> 4. Anyone purchase one lately and get a good deal (US based)? The places i normally shop are either sold out, or are sticking with the 2.3k price. If anyone has any leads, i'd love to hear'em.
> 
> Thanks much guys


 Yes, the amp starts up in full power 100 watt mode every time and you need to push the half power 50 watt button to run at 50 watts. I do this most times I play. It is well built, but Marshall or an authorized Marshall service tech can fix it if it breaks as a warranty repair. Here is a link for a new YJM100 on ebay which is selling for $1,899 or best offer. I bet they will take $1,700 or $1,750 for it.

Marshall Limited Edition Yngwie Malmsteen YJM100 Signature Guitar Amp Head | eBay


----------



## bluebeer

thanks for the responses




John 14:6 said:


> Here is a link for a new YJM100 on ebay which is selling for $1,899 or best offer. I bet they will take $1,700 or $1,750 for it.
> 
> Marshall Limited Edition Yngwie Malmsteen YJM100 Signature Guitar Amp Head | eBay



I saw that one and was going to make an offer. But it's not new. It's a store demo thats missing the footswitch (and the packaging and cover). The demo part dosen't bother me, but the missing footswitch probably would. Thanks though.


----------



## John 14:6

bluebeer said:


> thanks for the responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that one and was going to make an offer. But it's not new. It's a store demo thats missing the footswitch (and the packaging and cover). The demo part dosen't bother me, but the missing footswitch probably would. Thanks though.


 Well, that stinks!!! How in the world did they loose a footswitch? Check with Marshall to see if they could sell you a replacement footswitch. You can live without the paper work and cover, but I would not buy a YJM100 without a footswitch. I own a YJM100 and the footswitch is a must have item to get the most out of this amp.


----------



## Mav

Hi all, 
New forum member here and (relatively) new YJM owner. I haven't been this excited and pleased with a current Marshall product for a long time. 

This amp has brought me back to the '72 metalface Lead that I regretfully sold a while back. Great non-master volume tone with all the modern features that make sense. What really sealed the deal for me was the EPA and the ability to rebias anytime, with multiple tube options. Adds great versatility and practicality.

I've read through a good chunk of this thread but wanted to ask if anyone has tried the amp through the celestion g12m-65 creambacks? They seem like a great higher wattage greenback option.

Thanks


----------



## db3266

Mav said:


> if anyone has tried the amp through the celestion g12m-65 creambacks?



Yes, I have these speakers in my Zilla Fatboy and they sound awesome.

I didn't like the Vintage 30's that I had in mu 193V cab. Too thick and midrangey for the music I play (60's era blues).

The Creambacks are brighter and more open.

I love 'em


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Yes, I have these speakers in my Zilla Fatboy and they sound awesome.
> 
> I didn't like the Vintage 30's that I had in mu 193V cab. Too thick and midrangey for the music I play (60's era blues).
> 
> The Creambacks are brighter and more open.
> 
> I love 'em


I'd love to get 2 creambacks and put them in to my 4x12 alongside my v30's. I bet that would be cool


----------



## Mav

I'm thinking of putting them in a 2x12 to get the greenback vibe with less worry about blowing speakers. 
The new g12h-75 looks interesting as well...


----------



## dash8311

Update on my YJM.

Tech found 'open' (blown) capacitors in the tone controls of the amp. Waiting for parts which should be here later this week. Hoping to have it back early next week.


----------



## chinesexrocks

Has anyone tried a Proco rat 2 with their YJM? I know quite a few artists in the 80's used them and I've been looking into buying a keeley upgraded version of the pedal, but I have no experience with it, I've been trying lately to find the right pedal to go along with the built in booster, opposed to having a totally different boost pedal, which defeats the purpose of even having the boost, just trying to keep it as simple as I can, I suppose.


----------



## JimiRules

I haven't used a rat with mine, but I have used a stock Boss SD-1 as well as a Keeley modded BD-2. Both work really well, so I wouldn't see why a rat pedal wouldn't work. I have yet to try a pedal that has sounded bad with my YJM.


----------



## chinesexrocks

I've heard a few mixed reviews on a few different pedals, I've tried the keeley Luna OD, which sounds great, but I'm looking towards an early metallica sound, which I feel like might come out of the rat, however, the keeley upgrade may offer me more than that (at least I hope so) and I'd also like to think perhaps with the built in boost, it'd help with the whole "Jose mod" sound he got naturally through the amp. I'm not expecting perfection, just upgrades to my sound.


----------



## kingbee

Barber Gain Changer sounds awesome!


----------



## vintmodJCM

chinesexrocks said:


> Has anyone tried a Proco rat 2 with their YJM? I know quite a few artists in the 80's used them and I've been looking into buying a keeley upgraded version of the pedal, but I have no experience with it, I've been trying lately to find the right pedal to go along with the built in booster, opposed to having a totally different boost pedal, which defeats the purpose of even having the boost, just trying to keep it as simple as I can, I suppose.



Yes. I have a very early Rat 2 ('86) which, contrary to myth, is the same tone as the Rat of that era. Nuno Bettencourt's "secret" ingredient to his punchy, articulate low end comes from the Rat 2 set as a front boost (approx: Dist 8:30 | Filt 12:00 | Vol 2:30). It brightens up the tone & adds punch. The other ingredients are a Bill Lawrence L500XL in the bridge and, for his '80s tone, an ADA MP1. Other settings involve increasing the Rat distortion and decreasing amp gain. The Rat, like JMP heads, are often misunderstood & suffer from too many cranking everything to 10. There are lots of good tones in those knobs lol


----------



## vintmodJCM

chinesexrocks said:


> I've heard a few mixed reviews on a few different pedals, I've tried the keeley Luna OD, which sounds great, but I'm looking towards an early metallica sound, which I feel like might come out of the rat, however, the keeley upgrade may offer me more than that (at least I hope so) and I'd also like to think perhaps with the built in boost, it'd help with the whole "Jose mod" sound he got naturally through the amp. I'm not expecting perfection, just upgrades to my sound.



Early Metallica? Depends on which album. KEA, RTL, MOP were predominantly Marshalls with scooped EQ and hot preamp distortion. You can get there with the YJM boost and/or a Mesa-like pedal (Boss Metal Zone, Metal Muff, Turbo Rat, etc.) AND at least a 10-band EQ (one in front and one in the FX loop would be best for further tweaking). An octave pedal like an Eventide Harmonizer, and a chorus pedal for thickening are also recommended. The YJM itself is a secondary ingredient in any of Metallica's tones. You can get there with a combination of these FX, but the YJM is really an organic amp, whereas Metallica was defining the next generation of preamp-centric hi-gain metal. A 2203KK, Mesa Dual/Triple recto, 5150/6505, 1959RR, DSL or JVM are really better choices to build off of here.

I have a 5150 combo which, for me, is THE hi-gain amp to cover all Speed Metal & Death Metal tones - including earlyMetallica, Megadeth, Testament, etc.

One excellent possibility involves "slaving" the YJM100 as a hi watt power amp with a 1watt amp (JTM1/JMP1/JCM1/DSL1/JVM1) as a preamp. This is a technique that Hetfield once used (MesaIIc+ preamp into Marshall 100w head). It involves carefully scaling down the preamp section (an amp that gives you the preamp tone you like) to line level or Footpedal level. The next step is feeding the reduced signal into a hi-wattage "slave" amp's input, preferably by bypassing the "slave" amp's preamp section thru the Return input of an FX loop. The "slave" amp would have the output tone and wattage you prefer. Reducing the level involves some simple techniques of creating dummy loads and is achievable with a very simple setup. BE VERY CAREFUL to understand what is going on here before attempting this. If this is something you're interested in, there are threads on slaving you should read and I could walk you through the process.


----------



## chinesexrocks

vintmodJCM said:


> Early Metallica? Depends on which album. KEA, RTL, MOP were predominantly Marshalls with scooped EQ and hot preamp distortion. You can get there with the YJM boost and/or a Mesa-like pedal (Boss Metal Zone, Metal Muff, Turbo Rat, etc.) AND at least a 10-band EQ (one in front and one in the FX loop would be best for further tweaking). An octave pedal like an Eventide Harmonizer, and a chorus pedal for thickening are also recommended. The YJM itself is a secondary ingredient in any of Metallica's tones. You can get there with a combination of these FX, but the YJM is really an organic amp, whereas Metallica was defining the next generation of preamp-centric hi-gain metal. A 2203KK, Mesa Dual/Triple recto, 5150/6505, 1959RR, DSL or JVM are really better choices to build off of here.
> 
> I have a 5150 combo which, for me, is THE hi-gain amp to cover all Speed Metal & Death Metal tones - including earlyMetallica, Megadeth, Testament, etc.
> 
> One excellent possibility involves "slaving" the YJM100 as a hi watt power amp with a 1watt amp (JTM1/JMP1/JCM1/DSL1/JVM1) as a preamp. This is a technique that Hetfield once used (MesaIIc+ preamp into Marshall 100w head). It involves carefully scaling down the preamp section (an amp that gives you the preamp tone you like) to line level or Footpedal level. The next step is feeding the reduced signal into a hi-wattage "slave" amp's input, preferably by bypassing the "slave" amp's preamp section thru the Return input of an FX loop. The "slave" amp would have the output tone and wattage you prefer. Reducing the level involves some simple techniques of creating dummy loads and is achievable with a very simple setup. BE VERY CAREFUL to understand what is going on here before attempting this. If this is something you're interested in, there are threads on slaving you should read and I could walk you through the process.



I'm actually experimenting with two of those albums tones, KEA, and MOP, I've always preferred the sound of James' plexi from KEA, but disliked single coils, and swapped to EMGs, better and clearer gain IMO, and the YJM, being a plexi (with tons of other features) I nailed the KEA sound, but I'm looking to thicken it up a bit, I don't play really heavy metal, just very fast, with lots of gallops and palm mutes, which I think sounded the best on MOP, as far as the tone went, RTL just didn't have the sound I like for some reason, loved the music, but I never sought after the tone. In a nutshell, I'm more into the raw, quick style of KEA, but the beefiness of MOP. And I'm trying to get one step closer to that sound without getting super complex (tons of pedals, effects, ect.) if that makes sense. And I may look into slaving down the road if the rat doesn't work out, but I appreciate the info, you're pretty knowledgable on what I'm after.


----------



## vintmodJCM

chinesexrocks said:


> In a nutshell, I'm more into the raw, quick style of KEA, but the beefiness of MOP. And I'm trying to get one step closer to that sound without getting super complex (tons of pedals, effects, ect.)



I think Hetfiled did run a Rat (probably a big box or White Face which are equal to a LM308 Rat 2 in tone) into a JCM800 or JMP for KEA. He had some modded Marshalls at this time (most likely the common cascading preamp mod).

On MOP he was moving into rack equipment like we all were at this time. I think he added a Mesa Quad preamp & a Furman Parametric EQ to his Marshall collection. This is about when he started slaving Mesas, although I think it may have been closer to AJFA. Honestly, his core tone stayed pretty consistent: Scooped 10 to 31 band EQs with tweaks in certain frequencies. The distortion was Mesa Iic+ or Marshall JCM800. The Rat was there to add that punch & clarity & definition on the low end (the chug chug) that we all loved it for back in the day. Really, there were some many creative uses for a Rat or Rat 2. I'll never sell mine. It make a great solo volume boost and also mimics Marshall & Mesa tones by itself. The Rat 2 is the better one because of the true bypass, the LED and the glow in the dark graphics. They're also cheaper because of the myth that they sound different from the older Rats LMAO. Any USA made Rat with the LM308 op amp is fine, but really, the newer ones aren't bad, just a bit brighter & thinner.


----------



## chinesexrocks

vintmodJCM said:


> I think Hetfiled did run a Rat (probably a big box or White Face which are equal to a LM308 Rat 2 in tone) into a JCM800 or JMP for KEA. He had some modded Marshalls at this time (most likely the common cascading preamp mod).
> 
> On MOP he was moving into rack equipment like we all were at this time. I think he added a Mesa Quad preamp & a Furman Parametric EQ to his Marshall collection. This is about when he started slaving Mesas, although I think it may have been closer to AJFA. Honestly, his core tone stayed pretty consistent: Scooped 10 to 31 band EQs with tweaks in certain frequencies. The distortion was Mesa Iic+ or Marshall JCM800. The Rat was there to add that punch & clarity & definition on the low end (the chug chug) that we all loved it for back in the day. Really, there were some many creative uses for a Rat or Rat 2. I'll never sell mine. It make a great solo volume boost and also mimics Marshall & Mesa tones by itself. The Rat 2 is the better one because of the true bypass, the LED and the glow in the dark graphics. They're also cheaper because of the myth that they sound different from the older Rats LMAO. Any USA made Rat with the LM308 op amp is fine, but really, the newer ones aren't bad, just a bit brighter & thinner.



He used a 1959 SLP with a Jose mod and a rat pedal on KEA, I researched that LAMF, but I wanted something versitile that I'd be able to turn down, but also provide some features that'd help me clean up the tone, and give me a sound close to the mod, and the noise gate and boost were perfect, it just lacks the thickness I'm after, which I expected with it being a plexi, it really isn't supposed to be a high gain amp, but it had the tone I was looking for. I'm not out to copy James' sound, just something close to that tone that I can make my own.

And I do love the true bypass, I use these monster studio pro cables, and they deliver my signal very clearly, and I didn't want a pedal to screw that up, so that was nice. And I didn't really want to hunt down a vintage pedal either, so the keeley modded rat 2 seemed like a solid choice, I've just got to wait on a paycheck and I'll get one.


----------



## db3266

I'm not using the foot switch any more. I'm using these...


----------



## John 14:6

Still LOVING my YJM100. Just sayin..........


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> Still LOVING my YJM100. Just sayin..........



Came dangerously close to selling mine last week, but chickened out at the last minute. It just looks so "old school" cool, and it doesn't sound too bad either.


----------



## Holme

marshallmellowed said:


> Came dangerously close to selling mine last week, but chickened out at the last minute. It just looks so "old school" cool, and it doesn't sound too bad either.



Really!
Going by your avatar I thought a YJM would be more up your street than a JVM?
Still the longer you leave it the better deal you'll get,by the looks of things AFD's are gone (in UK at least) & YJM's aren't far behind & eBay prices are reflecting this!
AFD's were going for as little as £650 - now I'm seeing them go at retail!!!


----------



## duncan11

John 14:6 said:


> Still LOVING my YJM100. Just sayin..........



Aye....I fired mine up last nite, been about a week since I last played, and it still blows me away how great it sounds with Goldie...



marshallmellowed said:


> Came dangerously close to selling mine last week, but chickened out at the last minute. It just looks so "old school" cool, and it doesn't sound too bad either.







Holme said:


> Really!
> Going by your avatar I thought a YJM would be more up your street than a JVM?
> Still the longer you leave it the better deal you'll get,by the looks of things AFD's are gone (in UK at least) & YJM's aren't far behind & eBay prices are reflecting this!
> AFD's were going for as little as £650 - now I'm seeing them go at retail!!!



Aside from the assclown on ebay who is still trying to get 2800 for his (been selling at that price since last October, wouldn't take a reasonable offer from me either) they're all gone. Even when I briefly parted with one of mine and GC has it listed at 2200 no one bought it. I was able to reclaim it about a month later. I have never seen a YJM in a GC ever. I guess they think it's clash with all the Line 6 stuff.....


----------



## db3266

Duncan, do you have any 'proper' photos of the lady in your Avatar ?


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> Duncan, do you have any 'proper' photos of the lady in your Avatar ?



Hard to find ones that she isn't totally nude in that go against the forum nudie bits policy... I may find some and start a thread post in afterhrs.....

edit:
Ah ha I did find some, not from the photoset my avi came from but ones that should not trip any bad things from management....


----------



## indeedido

I cant imagine a scenario where I would sell mine. I freakin love it.


----------



## JimiRules

I don't think I could ever sell mine either. This is the first amp that I've had since I started playing that I was completely happy with. Well, other than my Class 5 head that I bought a couple years ago.


----------



## duncan11

JimiRules said:


> I don't think I could ever sell mine either. This is the first amp that I've had since I started playing that I was completely happy with. Well, other than my Class 5 head that I bought a couple years ago.



I feel exactly the same way. In fact the main reason why I shyed away from marshalls for a long time and when I first started, was that in order to get them to sound good, you had to crank em. That just wasn't an option. I remember trying out 800/900's and thinking, gee this is 100w I should be able to get a decent sound with it on 1.763892 right? Quiet enough for the house and neighbors....WRONG. So I had no choice but to use amps that I could do that with. The AFD100 was the first one I could do that with and then the YJM. 

Santiago, if you're reading this, it's your EPA on both these amps that brought me over to marshalls full time.. FINALLY good sound at normal levels but then gets BETTER when you give it more power....


----------



## db3266

duncan11 said:


> Santiago, if you're reading this, it's your EPA on both these amps that brought me over to marshalls full time.. FINALLY good sound at normal levels but then gets BETTER when you give it more power....


 
and if you really are reading this, please do a JTM45 with EPA !!!!


----------



## qbalzuo

I've recently bought this amp and it sounds sooooooooooooooooo good.
This built-in boost is very cool, but I'm wondering how is possible to make amp "clean-up" while turning volume knob down? Ya know, this amp without boost cleans up very easily, but with boost engaged it doesn't.


----------



## big dooley

qbalzuo said:


> I've recently bought this amp and it sounds sooooooooooooooooo good.
> This built-in boost is very cool, but I'm wondering how is possible to make amp "clean-up" while turning volume knob down? Ya know, this amp without boost cleans up very easily, but with boost engaged it doesn't.



errr.... 
trying to clean up the amp while it's boost is engaged, is like braking your car hard while you've floored the throttle...


----------



## duncan11

big dooley said:


> errr....
> trying to clean up the amp while it's boost is engaged, is like braking your car hard while you've floored the throttle...



I disagree. I think mine cleans up nicely with the boost on and I just roll back the vol on the guitar. I do have to disengage the gate though or else it'll be choppy. Maybe certain guitar wiring works best with it? All my LP's have 50's wiring and even with my strat it cleans up nicely. Not sparkly fender clean but clean and chimey enough for my tastes. The biggest difference is the volume level which can be hard to get right when only controlling the clean with your guitar volume knob.


----------



## melomanarock

One of the things that surprised me the most is how well it cleans up with the boost engaged..


----------



## marshallmellowed

This is not specific to the YJM, but do any of you notice a residual distortion (don't know how to better describe it) through your speakers when playing overdriven tones? I use V30's (Hellatone 60L versions), and from what I can tell, the sound I am describing is generated by the speakers when playing slightly overdriven to overdriven tones. I can hear it when using different guitars and different amps through either of my V30 4x12's. I don't think there's a problem with the speakers (unless both cabs have the same problem), so much as it's a characteristic of the speakers. If anyone using V30's has the time, could you record a short clip of an A or G chord with your YJM and medium output pickups (ie. 57 Classics...) using the following settings...

10-Treble Channel Volume (not jumpered)
10-Tone controls (all)
50w-Power Mode
Off-Boost
On-Gate

Would just like to hear someone elses as a comparison. Tks


----------



## John 14:6

Here is a really cool review of the YJM100.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drP5f4nwdpI]Marshall YJM100 - Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100w Head Review / Demo - Guitar Interactive Magazine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

marshallmellowed said:


> 10-Treble Channel Volume (not jumpered)
> 10-Tone controls (all)
> 50w-Power Mode
> Off-Boost
> On-Gate



Is that including the Presence?
I found turning it past 7 or 8 made things sound very fizzy/horrible!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Holme said:


> Is that including the Presence?
> I found turning it past 7 or 8 made things sound very fizzy/horrible!



It doesn't seem to matter where the presence is set using my SG. I get the "residual distortion" either way.


----------



## 66 galaxie

I was jamming through the YJM today... wow. I always freak out on how nice this amp sounds.
Anyway, I never liked the boost on it. I always thought it sounded ratty. But today I discovered that I really like it. It was wierd, I usually dont like 50 watts with a plexi type amp, but today I tried it for kicks. Then I turned the boost up further than I used to and it sounded KILLER!
I love this amp


----------



## j-co

I've found that it sounds good at any volume, but it always sounds better louder than where you left it. 

The attenuation works great, but it still wants to be pushed to really give up the goods.


----------



## mAx___

Deleted post.


----------



## Holme

j-co said:


> I've found that it sounds good at any volume, but it always sounds better louder than where you left it.
> 
> The attenuation works great, but it still wants to be pushed to really give up the goods.



 j-co

Good to see ya!


----------



## db3266

John 14:6 said:


> Here is a really cool review of the YJM100.
> 
> Marshall YJM100 - Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100w Head Review / Demo - Guitar Interactive Magazine - YouTube




Nice review but could have done with more playing!!

I used his settings yesterday, I don't normally use as much Bass. But Jamie's settings are now my favourite!!


----------



## James_E

Hi. First post. Been reading this forum but I'm generally a lurker not a poster.

Local store here has a YJM for $1499 + tax (it's used but has all the goodies). This appears to me to be a very good price, but I'm no expert. Thoughts?


----------



## Holme

James_E said:


> Hi. First post. Been reading this forum but I'm generally a lurker not a poster.
> 
> Local store here has a YJM for $1499 + tax (it's used but has all the goodies). This appears to me to be a very good price, but I'm no expert. Thoughts?



Sounds good to me!


----------



## ^AXE^

James_E said:


> Local store here has a YJM for $1499 + tax (it's used but has all the goodies). This appears to me to be a very good price, but I'm no expert. Thoughts?



If I knew where you were I'd be there already.


----------



## James_E

^AXE^ said:


> If I knew where you were I'd be there already.



Ok so it sounds like its a good price. I will call and have them place it on hold.


----------



## Mat_P

mAx___ said:


> Deleted post.



Hey mAx,
time to update your Blackmore cover vids with some YJM content, don't you think?!


----------



## qbalzuo

https://soundcloud.com/qba447-1/20130304224-1

quick demo of YJM100 (guitar was lil bit off tune)
Fender Strat with SH-4

luv this amp


----------



## Holme

qbalzuo said:


> https://soundcloud.com/qba447-1/20130304224-1
> 
> quick demo of YJM100 (guitar was lil bit off tune)
> Fender Strat with SH-4
> 
> luv this amp



I still need to get a Fender!


----------



## JimiRules

Holme said:


> I still need to get a Fender!



Get one. You definitely won't be disappointed. Both of my Strats sing through my YJM!


----------



## mAx___

Mat_P said:


> Hey mAx,
> time to update your Blackmore cover vids with some YJM content, don't you think?!





I've been working on it, believe me! I just need my wife and daughter to give me a one day break!!


----------



## Holme

JimiRules said:


> Get one. You definitely won't be disappointed. Both of my Strats sing through my YJM!



It's a nightmare mate!
Everytime i get the money together something pops up & takes it!

First attempt-Olivia gets glaucoma!





Second attempt speaks for itself!





Somebody somewhere is denying me a Fender!


----------



## JimiRules

Holme said:


> It's a nightmare mate!
> Everytime i get the money together something pops up & takes it!
> 
> First attempt-Olivia gets glaucoma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second attempt speaks for itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody somewhere is denying me a Fender!



Yeah I can see how those things could be a problem!


----------



## James_E

Ok so I picked up the used one ($1499 + tax). It included all the goodies (cover, footswitch, cables, book etc.)

My other amps are channel switchers (JVM410HJS and a Mesa Mark V) with high gain options so this Plexi thing is totally new to me. I think it sounds REALLY good so far though.

Here's a fun thing I thought I'd try... what THREE songs would you forum vets recommend I learn and play through this thing? What 3 are "definitive Plexi songs"? (I worked on some Hendrix last night... sounded great. Haven't tried Hendrix in YEARS.) I have both SC and HB guitars at my disposal (EBMM Silhouette, and EBMM JP6)


----------



## Holme

James_E said:


> Ok so I picked up the used one ($1499 + tax). It included all the goodies (cover, footswitch, cables, book etc.)
> 
> My other amps are channel switchers (JVM410HJS and a Mesa Mark V) with high gain options so this Plexi thing is totally new to me. I think it sounds REALLY good so far though.
> 
> Here's a fun thing I thought I'd try... what THREE songs would you forum vets recommend I learn and play through this thing? What 3 are "definitive Plexi songs"? (I worked on some Hendrix last night... sounded great. Haven't tried Hendrix in YEARS.) I have both SC and HB guitars at my disposal (EBMM Silhouette, and EBMM JP6)



Pick your favourite AC/DC riff,grab a HB guitar & let rip!


----------



## James_E

Holme said:


> Pick your favourite AC/DC riff,grab a HB guitar & let rip!



Excellent suggestion. Maybe some Jet will do as well (we do "Cold Hard Bitch" in my band... and will probably add "Are you gonna be my girl")


----------



## Redstone

James_E said:


> Ok so I picked up the used one ($1499 + tax). It included all the goodies (cover, footswitch, cables, book etc.)
> 
> My other amps are channel switchers (JVM410HJS and a Mesa Mark V) with high gain options so this Plexi thing is totally new to me. I think it sounds REALLY good so far though.
> 
> Here's a fun thing I thought I'd try... what THREE songs would you forum vets recommend I learn and play through this thing? What 3 are "definitive Plexi songs"? (I worked on some Hendrix last night... sounded great. Haven't tried Hendrix in YEARS.) I have both SC and HB guitars at my disposal (EBMM Silhouette, and EBMM JP6)



If you wanna test out the boost, try some Van Halen. Sounds great!


----------



## j-co

Congrats; you got a great amp at a great price.


----------



## Mat_P

Congrats, James!.....aaaaand anything Thin Lizzy!!!


----------



## melomanarock

Early The cult


----------



## Redstone

I just tried turning down the boost volume, not gain, volume. I really takes a lot of the bite out of it. It blends in better with the unboosted volume better in my opinion. Give it a go!


----------



## duncan11

James_E said:


> Ok so I picked up the used one ($1499 + tax). It included all the goodies (cover, footswitch, cables, book etc.)
> 
> My other amps are channel switchers (JVM410HJS and a Mesa Mark V) with high gain options so this Plexi thing is totally new to me. I think it sounds REALLY good so far though.
> 
> Here's a fun thing I thought I'd try... what THREE songs would you forum vets recommend I learn and play through this thing? What 3 are "definitive Plexi songs"? (I worked on some Hendrix last night... sounded great. Haven't tried Hendrix in YEARS.) I have both SC and HB guitars at my disposal (EBMM Silhouette, and EBMM JP6)



Heartbreaker, Whole Lotta love, Ramble On (with boost off on that one). Put the les paul (or EBMM in your case) in mid position for heartbreaker, you can add a bit of boost gain if you like I do for the solo. WLL, boost off, presense dimed, bass almost dimed, vols on about 7 each, and don't forget to hit the open D string while simultaneously fretting D 5th fret on the A.


----------



## James_E

I hate this amp. Stupid thing has no button to step on for crazy high gain... it's exposing my playing in certain areas. (High gain settings expose it in other areas... like muting etc. but I'm more used to that.)

Damn thing.


----------



## John 14:6

James_E said:


> I hate this amp. Stupid thing has no button to step on for crazy high gain... it's exposing my playing in certain areas. (High gain settings expose it in other areas... like muting etc. but I'm more used to that.)
> 
> Damn thing.


 Give it some time and you will find that the YJM100 is the best teacher you ever had. It will let you know what is really going on with your playing and it will show you the areas you need to tighten up. It will make you refine your playing to a higher level. The YJM100 will put out exactly what you put into it. Once you really start owning and nailing what you are playing through it, the sound coming out of your speakers will be absolutely incredible.


----------



## James_E

John 14:6 said:


> Give it some time and you will find that the YJM100 is the best teacher you ever had. It will let you know what is really going on with your playing and it will show you the areas you need to tighten up. It will make you refine your playing to a higher level. The YJM100 will put out exactly what you put into it. Once you really start owning and nailing what you are playing through it, the sound coming out of your speakers will be absolutely incredible.



Thanks man. I'm not *really* complaining... I LOVE the amp. I was just being whiner as certain things are harder. This is a good thing though.


----------



## duncan11

James_E said:


> I hate this amp. Stupid thing has no button to step on for crazy high gain... it's exposing my playing in certain areas. (High gain settings expose it in other areas... like muting etc. but I'm more used to that.)
> 
> Damn thing.



It's not meant to be. If you need that extra high gain, you need to throw a pedal in front to get it. By itself, and boosted, it's NOT going to give you modern rock or even JCM800 type gain unless you augment your signal chain. It has more gain that the AFD100 actually....stick with it (and it sounds like you are) and you'll be very surprised.


----------



## James_E

duncan11 said:


> It's not meant to be. If you need that extra high gain, you need to throw a pedal in front to get it. By itself, and boosted, it's NOT going to give you modern rock or even JCM800 type gain unless you augment your signal chain. It has more gain that the AFD100 actually....stick with it (and it sounds like you are) and you'll be very surprised.



I have other amps for those purposes so I'm going to continue to plug straight into the YJM and learn to make it sing.


----------



## duncan11

James_E said:


> I have other amps for those purposes so I'm going to continue to plug straight into the YJM and learn to make it sing.



That's the way......


----------



## dash8311

I'm still waiting on caps to be replaced in my YJM and have it shipped back... For now, I'll have to keep watching YouTube videos and reading the forum for my donut-eating fix!


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> I'm still waiting on caps to be replaced in my YJM and have it shipped back... For now, I'll have to keep watching YouTube videos and reading the forum for my donut-eating fix!



That sucks!
But it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## IntenseSH

dash8311 said:


> I'm still waiting on caps to be replaced in my YJM and have it shipped back... For now, I'll have to keep watching YouTube videos and reading the forum for my donut-eating fix!



Just got mine back yesterday. There was a defective chip or something. Glad it has all been sorted out. Hope yours will be fixed soon as well.


----------



## Redstone

Just cleaned my guitar, put some new strings on, got my new guitar cable and strap, and holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, it sounds great with my YJM! My old cable was almost 30 years old and was actually losing some of the signal causing it to lose some gain and brightness. Now it sounds super AC/DC type sound. F@@king love it!


----------



## db3266

I'm still blown away by this amp. The tones at living room / bedroom levels are astonishing.
I can't get a bad tone. Anything from Peter Green, BB King, Free, Clapton. It all sounds great.

I had some dark thoughts of buying a Fargen Mini Plex (they are now available in the UK) because of its JTM45 settings, but I gave myself a good kicking and I'll be keeping the YJM!!


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## db3266

What LP do you have there? It looks well used !


----------



## ^AXE^

I'm sure it's one of my R8s'.

They are all pretty well used and abused.


----------



## James_E

It is now 10 days after I bought this amp. Last day to return it for refund to the shop.

I don't think I will be returning it but I have until the end of the day to decide. I've enjoyed playing through it quite a bit. It's actually made me turn the gain down on my other amps... seems I don't need/like as much gain as I thought!


----------



## duncan11

James_E said:


> It is now 10 days after I bought this amp. Last day to return it for refund to the shop.
> 
> I don't think I will be returning it but I have until the end of the day to decide. I've enjoyed playing through it quite a bit. It's actually made me turn the gain down on my other amps... seems I don't need/like as much gain as I thought!



The EPA alone is worth keeping this amp just to have one amp with that feature.


----------



## Odin69

I've been experimenting with my pedals recently and, these are the ones that I think sound pretty kick ass with the YJM. MXR (script) distorion +, Xotic EP booster and, a Diamond compressor. 

The EP booster and, compressor help give it more crunch for rhythms. The distortion+, I use more for leads. 

I've been thinking about getting one of those HBE detox pedals to get some better cleans? Has anyone tried it out?


----------



## duncan11

tonite's my first gig where I'll use the YJM. I was running my board and guitars thru it last nite that I'm gonna use tonite, and I noticed something. I need new pickups for my strat! It sounded like ass, (they are stock US Deluxe pickups). It can sound good but needs some more gain to bring out some notes, but when I upped the gain on the boost switch I found I LOST a good portion of the 'warm' 'Johnsonesque' (for lack of better term) strat sounds. They're not that high output but they still sounded weak. Then I plug goldie into it and all is well. That's goin for sure....


----------



## Holme

The mini doughnut slinger has landed!











Be a while before he gets a chest rug!


----------



## Redstone

I hope he likes the sound of a Marshall


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I hope he likes the sound of a Marshall



On the way home from the hospital this was on-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmELf8DJAVY&sns=em]Kiss - I was made for lovin' you -official video clip (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Never made a sound so he can't mind it?!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> On the way home from the hospital this was on-
> 
> Kiss - I was made for lovin' you -official video clip (HD) - YouTube
> 
> Never made a sound so he can't mind it?!



There's music on the radio in England??? All we get here in Ireland is adverts and then a shit song from some traditional Irish band, followed by more adverts


----------



## Holme

There's an advert on TV with the song on & now its getting played on the radio -Kiss will be making a comeback now!
Get your facepaint & platform's ready!!!


----------



## duncan11

I used it live for the first time last nite. Undeniably the BEST guitar tone I've ever had at a gig. 

YJM thru 1960a with V30's, EPA was on about Noon in 100w mode

Goldie's neck PU-

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r29gbZaDICs[/ame]

Bridge-

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_3lsb9--9Q[/ame]

Even my strat sounded great thru it-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG602M53rAE"]Texas Flood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

Holme congrats on the mini-yngwie!


----------



## qbalzuo

Guys, how your YJM's sound like while being cranked? I mean only two volume pots (while splitting the channels) without engaging the boost?

My YJM doesn't have too much gain to play some heavier tunes, it could handle only some ol' 70's rock tones. I don't know how a original SLP or any other "plexi-style" amp sounds, but I've just wondering how those guys like Michael Schenker or Eddie Van Halen cranked those things without any "signal boosting" pedals and sounded soo great.


----------



## Marival

qbalzuo said:


> Guys, how your YJM's sound like while being cranked? I mean only two volume pots (while splitting the channels) without engaging the boost?
> 
> My YJM doesn't have too much gain to play some heavier tunes, it could handle only some ol' 70's rock tones. I don't know how a original SLP or any other "plexi-style" amp sounds, but I've just wondering how those guys like Michael Schenker or Eddie Van Halen cranked those things without any "signal boosting" pedals and sounded soo great.



These amps give you more juice depending on how far you rip them open. But circuit mods are often a more sound explanation to answer your question.

Also. A lot of those guys use wireless systems which means that their guitar signal is slamming the amp harder.


----------



## Redstone

qbalzuo said:


> Guys, how your YJM's sound like while being cranked? I mean only two volume pots (while splitting the channels) without engaging the boost?
> 
> My YJM doesn't have too much gain to play some heavier tunes, it could handle only some ol' 70's rock tones. I don't know how a original SLP or any other "plexi-style" amp sounds, but I've just wondering how those guys like Michael Schenker or Eddie Van Halen cranked those things without any "signal boosting" pedals and sounded soo great.



They more than likely had mods done to their amps. I will admit that the YJM doesn't have very much gain without the boost. From what I've heard, 1969 Plexis are are the best for the EVH tone. They probably did also have some sort of effects unit or something to boost it a little. I don't know much about pedals or effects. All I know is that I wouldn't trade my YJM for anything unless someone took the EPA from it and put it on a real '69 Plexi.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_6Qn0LmeMs]'69 Marshall Plexi cranked doing Van Halen songs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

Marival said:


> These amps give you more juice depending on how far you rip them open. But circuit mods are often a more sound explanation to answer your question.
> 
> Also. A lot of those guys use wireless systems which means that their guitar signal is slamming the amp harder.



I think Eddie used the Shaffer Vega Diversity Unit. I've learned a lot about them from SoloDallas. Have a look on his youtube channel.


----------



## Mat_P

qbalzuo said:


> Guys, how your YJM's sound like while being cranked? I mean only two volume pots (while splitting the channels) without engaging the boost?
> .



It has enough gain for everything except current days cookie monster music if you can run it without the EPA, preferreably with a fullstack of 55Hz G12H-30 Heritage speakers.


----------



## Marival

Redstone said:


> I think Eddie used the Shaffer Vega Diversity Unit. I've learned a lot about them from SoloDallas. Have a look on his youtube channel.



Oh, yeah. I'm well aware of those units because of Dallas. I'm actually eagerly awaiting the stomp-box version.

I was just making a general point that if wireless units are used, the signal usually ends up being a little hotter.


----------



## Redstone

Marival said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm well aware of those units because of Dallas. I'm actually eagerly awaiting the stomp-box version.
> 
> I was just making a general point that if wireless units are used, the signal usually ends up being a little hotter.



I'm waiting for the stompbox version too, I wish I could get the full version, but I'm saving my money for a Goldtop R6. Wireless units aside, even some cables can make a difference to the sound. I just went from a cable that was around 20 years old, to a brand new one with gold jacks and I notice the sound being a little bit less muddy and a having a little more gain. I'd love to try one of the SVDUs on my YJM, I bet it would sound awesome!


----------



## dash8311

I have the "Gold Tag" Schaffer Replica pre-ordered and waiting eagerly to play it through the YJM. I think it'll be the sound. 

With regards to the wireless, I find my G50 wireless very very clean and clear, and pushes that little bit extra. It doesn't play well with Tone Benders/Fuzz because of the impedance... Pickup simulator pedal fixes that up. 

Still waiting to get my YJM back.......painful.


----------



## duncan11

qbalzuo said:


> Guys, how your YJM's sound like while being cranked? I mean only two volume pots (while splitting the channels) without engaging the boost?
> 
> My YJM doesn't have too much gain to play some heavier tunes, it could handle only some ol' 70's rock tones. I don't know how a original SLP or any other "plexi-style" amp sounds, but I've just wondering how those guys like Michael Schenker or Eddie Van Halen cranked those things without any "signal boosting" pedals and sounded soo great.



Bear in mind he (EVH) also used the echoplex and that has a bit of a built in boost in it as well. Page, Johnson, etc...also used Echoplexes with plexi's which puts a bit of a boost into the amp. 



Redstone said:


> They more than likely had mods done to their amps. I will admit that the YJM doesn't have very much gain without the boost. From what I've heard, 1969 Plexis are are the best for the EVH tone. They probably did also have some sort of effects unit or something to boost it a little. I don't know much about pedals or effects. All I know is that I wouldn't trade my YJM for anything unless someone took the EPA from it and put it on a real '69 Plexi.
> 
> '69 Marshall Plexi cranked doing Van Halen songs - YouTube



I like. Pretty much nailed the tone. EVH tone is something I've yet to try to go after with the YJM. I have a GFS equipped VEH pickup mean street 5150 which when I play it, does have some of those brown sound qualities. Been too concerned dialing in my gibsons and strats to the YJM to muck about with the 5150 but I think it'll fit it nicely.


----------



## James_E

duncan11 said:


> I used it live for the first time last nite. Undeniably the BEST guitar tone I've ever had at a gig.
> 
> YJM thru 1960a with V30's, EPA was on about Noon in 100w mode



Nice tone. More importantly -- nice playing. 

I'm really liking the YJM now (after just over 2 weeks with it.) Paired with a stock 1960A cabinet it sounds great. It really is nice complement to my channel switchers... causes me to think/play a bit differently.


----------



## ^AXE^

Just another rough YJM clip.

Plagiarized by Axe Sage on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Got one too! Best amp I've ever played! Always wanted to have a Plexi which can be played at very low volumes and still has that great sound that we all love! I still have to get a 4x12 Cab for it. I think I'am going for the handwired ones or the 1960AX. Btw, I'll never trade or sell it!! Just in case anybody's wondering!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Got one too! Best amp I've ever played! Always wanted to have a Plexi which can be played at very low volumes and still has that great sound that we all love! I still have to get a 4x12 Cab for it. I think I'am going for the handwired ones or the 1960AX. Btw, I'll never trade or sell it!! Just in case anybody's wondering!



Welcome aboard! 

Yes, pair it w/a HW cab. Here's my YJM on it's first day at home (sitting on my bhw ... sounds the business / looks the business) ...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Eh, what the hell (more yjm + bhw porn) ...


----------



## Holme

I do like those Custom necks!
On the flip side get those ends snipped 'ya lazy git!'


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I do like those Custom necks!
> On the flip side get those ends snipped 'ya lazy git!'



Lol, yes, that was as neat as the Custom will ever look ... took that while it still had the original strings on it, so it was pretty much right after I got it in December.


----------



## Redstone

I'd love a white custom, or maybe even a RR sig. Gotta make my mind up between an R6 or a custom. The R6 is a little cheaper, and I don't have a guitar with P90's, but the custom is just badass. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## JeriO

Plexi-esque question: I have a late version Class 5 Combo that I modded, including replacing the output transformer with a ClassicTone that is 15 watts and allowed for an 8 ohm tap to go along with a speaker change to an Eminence Ramrod. Sounds great -- much louder. However, I wanted to do a DI /Line Out Mod ala Orpheus777 who posts in various of these forums, but the mod does nothing (as in, the output is exactly the same with the mod switched on or off, and it should be dramatically less -- like, line level, when switched on, and should be blowing input sections of amps slaved to when switched off, but it doesn't -- again, same measured output on or off.) I've checked the schematic and my wiring many times, but it's a schematic for an earlier version (can't seem to find the late version schematic) before they installed the "Low Power" setting that also feeds through the headphone output section which I am using for the DI, following the Orpheus777 DI / Slave mod posts. 

I wonder if the mod isn't working because:
1) it has something to do with the Low Power circuit not being there when the mod was written up, or

2) it is related to the stock dummy load resistor when in headphone mode that is 16 ohms (actually 15, according to the schematic...) that acts as a "speaker" load when, remember, I now have an 8 ohm output -- I have already ordered the appropriate 8 ohm 25 watt resistor to replace the 16 ohm one with , just in case (will I need to make other changes in the circuit too?); or,

3) a combination of the above; or,

4) none of the above (if not, then what???)

Any help at all from those in the know would be greatly appreciated. The holes in my wall from beating my head against it are getting larger by the day!

All techies arise!!

Gentlemen (and ladies), please start your schematics! Seriously, if anyone has a link or otherwise knows how to get hold of a late version schematic for the Class 5 with Low Power mode, I will be forever grateful. 

(I would have posted in the old Class 5 thread, but it's ancient now and about dead, and the subject of the low power mode change isn't there -- at least that I can find.)


----------



## JeriO

OK -- I'm relatively new to these forums, so will post above Class 5 related, more appropriately, in a new thread... Thanks for your patience. Rock On!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

crossroadsnyc said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Yes, pair it w/a HW cab. Here's my YJM on it's first day at home (sitting on my bhw ... sounds the business / looks the business) ...


 That looks awesome! I think I'm getting the 1960 AHW, as I like the angled cabs much better than the straight ones (yours does look badass though!) As soon as I got the cab, I'll take s'more pics and upload 'em here. Gotta love Plexis!


----------



## Mat_P

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> That looks awesome! I think I'm getting the 1960 AHW, as I like the angled cabs much better than the straight ones (yours does look badass though!) As soon as I got the cab, I'll take s'more pics and upload 'em here. Gotta love Plexis!




Definitely get one. not just for the look but for the sound.
I don't think you can get a better match for the YJM.


----------



## arock

duncan11 said:


> Even my strat sounded great thru it-


 
Even your strat? Man, this amp was made for the strat! I definitely prefer the strat/YJM combo vs. other guitars through this amp, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## mAx___

FWIW a USED one just sold for $1799 on eBay.


----------



## Redstone

I am so sick of my YJM. Every single goddamn time I go to play it, it always sounds f@@king amazing. I need a bit of variety. I want my amp to sound like I'm strangling a cat with a rubber band. Instead I get an outstanding tone of pure awesome. If anyone wants an amp with variety, don't get a YJM, because it will only sound good, no matter what  seriously though, I just don't understand how I can go to play through my YJM and it always sounds so amazing, I'm still not tired of it


----------



## qbalzuo

PORN


----------



## duncan11

qbalzuo said:


> PORN



you know the forum rules about posting lewd and offensive material....I say ban! 



is that a 1960 B cab?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

We need more YJM pics! C'mon guys, there have to be even more YJM owners on here. Let us see your amps!


----------



## Holme

On a rare English sunny day when I'd just bought my SG!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> you know the forum rules about posting lewd and offensive material....I say ban!
> 
> 
> 
> is that a 1960 B cab?


----------



## Redstone

I'll try to get one up later today, and maybe a sound clip or two if I can


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> On a rare English sunny day when I'd just bought my SG!



Man, that's just screaming for some AC/DC!


----------



## db3266

I love porn, it makes me horny baby!


----------



## qbalzuo

duncan11 said:


> you know the forum rules about posting lewd and offensive material....I say ban!
> 
> 
> 
> is that a 1960 B cab?



Nope, it's a homemade 2x12" cab.


----------



## db3266

I've been playing around a little with the amp and the 335 today. I'm chasing Beano tone.
I set all the dials at 12 o'clock, both volumes cranked (as you can see on the above picture). I have the EPA at about 9 o'clock.
I have an xotic BB preamp pedal. I set the bass and treble at 12 o'clock, turned the gain down to minimum and cranked the level as far as it would go.

I was very pleased with the result. It's really close to the Bluesbreaker JTM45 tone you hear on the Beano album. I think the 335 is adding a certain amount of mojo to this (I've not tried to les Paul yet with these settings, it away having new frets). I'm so utterly amazed with the YJM.


----------



## Redstone




----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


>



I really like the color of your SG ... very rich & full of character.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> I really like the color of your SG ... very rich & full of character.



I don't know if it was just the timing but getting hold of Cherry when I bought mine was a pain!
Black,aged cherry,ltd colours that were out at the time-no problem!
Just a standard Cherry SG-not one shop in Leeds to York had one-I had to wait for one to be shipped in!


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> I really like the color of your SG ... very rich & full of character.



Thanks  . It's a little darker in person, but I still love it. I didn't care what colour it was when I bought it, I just wanted it because it had Angus youngs name on it and the little tailpiece. I remember it like it was yesterday. I was going to a music store and I just had an itch that this guitar was there. The chances of it being there were slim to none, but that didn't even put a dent in my hopes. When I got there it was hanging on the wall. I stared at it for a good 15 mins before the guy behind the counter asked if I wanted to play it. I was so excited I didn't even ask to plug it in, he suggested it to me after I sat down and played it silently in the corner. I played it for about 1.5-2 hours in the blink of an eye. The amp it was plugged into sounded like shite, but hell, I was playing my dream guitar. When I got home, I didn't have enough money for it so the guy in the store was nice enough to give me 550 euro off of it! I placed my order over the phone and never looked back


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Thanks  . It's a little darker in person, but I still love it. I didn't care what colour it was when I bought it, I just wanted it because it had Angus youngs name on it and the little tailpiece. I remember it like it was yesterday. I was going to a music store and I just had an itch that this guitar was there. The chances of it being there were slim to none, but that didn't even put a dent in my hopes. When I got there it was hanging on the wall. I stared at it for a good 15 mins before the guy behind the counter asked if I wanted to play it. I was so excited I didn't even ask to plug it in, he suggested it to me after I sat down and played it silently in the corner. I played it for about 1.5-2 hours in the blink of an eye. The amp it was plugged into sounded like shite, but hell, I was playing my dream guitar. When I got home, I didn't have enough money for it so the guy in the store was nice enough to give me 550 euro off of it! I placed my order over the phone and never looked back



Frickin mint it is too!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I don't know if it was just the timing but getting hold of Cherry when I bought mine was a pain!
> Black,aged cherry,ltd colours that were out at the time-no problem!
> Just a standard Cherry SG-not one shop in Leeds to York had one-I had to wait for one to be shipped in!



I've got a lovely cherry Sg 61 reissue. Awesome guitar. I don't think i've ever posted a pic of her on here. Well here she is!





She is for sale now though  Saving for a 56 Goldtop, or another nice Lester if I cant afford the 56. I'm going to give the store with the 56 a steep offer, but the guitar has been there since 2011 so they might take it.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I've got a lovely cherry Sg 61 reissue. Awesome guitar. I don't think i've ever posted a pic of her on here. Well here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is for sale now though  Saving for a 56 Goldtop, or another nice Lester if I cant afford the 56. I'm going to give the store with the 56 a steep offer, but the guitar has been there since 2011 so they might take it.



Great guitar Red but it's kinda overshadowed by your AYSG & you don't own a LP so I think it's all good!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Great guitar Red but it's kinda overshadowed by your AYSG & you don't own a LP so I think it's all good!



1 Sg is enough for me. I really need a Lester though. I almost got my hands on this beauty. Aged Faded Standard with about 600 quid of extras. I wish I had my SG sold in time


----------



## Holme

Nah - you've got your heart set on a Gold Top - that's what you should get!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Nah - you've got your heart set on a Gold Top - that's what you should get!



Even if I sell my VM and 61 SG, I'll still be about 1k off  The guy in the store wants 2800 pounds for it. I might bid him 2400  or even less maybe?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Even if I sell my VM and 61 SG, I'll still be about 1k off  The guy in the store wants 2800 pounds for it. I might bid him 2400  or even less maybe?



It's a buyers market Red-get Internet prices & ask them to match,strike up deals,whatever gets you there quicker!
Get that dream in your living room!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> It's a buyers market Red-get Internet prices & ask them to match,strike up deals,whatever gets you there quicker!
> Get that dream in your living room!



Internet prices at one site are 250 euro better than the stores price (total in pounds: 2600). Other sites are the same as the store  I could do a bit of webpage editing to lower the prices  That would be so wrong


----------



## crossroadsnyc

What about some of those vendors over at MLP? Have you looked into them to check on some pricing?


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> What about some of those vendors over at MLP? Have you looked into them to check on some pricing?



I just did a quick search over there but couldn't find anything  There is a nice little Epi goldtop with P90's, but nothing there for me at the moment. Thanks for the tip though, I'll keep an eye out on there


----------



## db3266

Red, i'm not sure my PM got through, i'm getting a Malware warning on this site, but check this dude out for some R4 tone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4mMYqr__K0]Sean Costello Band - It's My Own Fault - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Red, i'm not sure my PM got through, i'm getting a Malware warning on this site, but check this dude out for some R4 tone
> 
> Sean Costello Band - It's My Own Fault - YouTube



Thanks  I'm going to try and have a play of an R4 and an R6 soon. I've been doing some research on R4s since you sent me that PM. People are saying some good things about the wraparound tailpiece vibrating the guitar in a nicer way.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Thanks  I'm going to try and have a play of an R4 and an R6 soon. I've been doing some research on R4s since you sent me that PM. People are saying some good things about the wraparound tailpiece vibrating the guitar in a nicer way.



To be honest I'm a bit lost in Gibsons these days!
When I bought mine it was mainly-

Studio
Standard
Custom

Then the usual Signature models-

Now there's Heritages,R2-D2's,C3-PO's,VOS,Worn,Clasic Customs,Re-Issues,Robots,Different Graded Tops etc etc etc.....

If I was to replace my Standard now I wouldn't know what the fuck I was buying!


----------



## db3266

Specific to Les Paul models

R4 - 1954 Reissue (wraptail P90)
R5
R6 - ABR1 Reissue (P90)
R7 - 1957 Goldtop Humbuckers - what I have
R8 - plain top '58 Reissues
R9 - 1959 Reissue - the ultimate in what people look for in a Les Paul
R0 - 1960 Reissue - supposedly the Beano Les Paul was a 1960 Reissue. the R0's have slimmer necks

There are lots of historically accurate differences from 1994 up to date where Gibson have made small changes to the spec.

2013 models are the best yet (historical accurancy wise)

There are also Signature models (Perry/Slash/Page/Bloomfield/Rossington/Gibbons/etc/etc) all based on the artists actual guitars.

There are also Collectors Choice models, number 1 being the holy grail and modelled from Peter Green / Gary Moore '59 LP. I have played one. Never will I play a better LP. They are currently on Collectors Choice number 10. All the CC's are modelled from LP's that are iconic and in the hands of collectors. If I was going to buy another LP, it would be a CC variant. I am hopefull they will release a CC based on a '54 or '56 goldtop with P90 pickups.

Yes, there is a massive choice and you really need to do your homework before deciding what to buy. More importantly, I think you need to play what you are thinking of buying so you can see if the neck thickness is to your liking. Rule of thumb, R4 has the thickest neck, R0 has the thinest, R9 is supposed to be 'perfect'. I have played loads of LP's, all have different necks, I have had two R7's, both with very different neck profiles.

Great guitars though!!


----------



## Holme

Cheers db3266!!!


----------



## Redstone

> Now there's Heritages,R2-D2's,C3-PO's,VOS,Worn,Clasic Customs,Re-Issues,Robots,Different Graded Tops etc etc etc.....



This made me laugh like hell


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> Specific to Les Paul models
> 
> R4 - 1954 Reissue (wraptail P90)
> R5
> R6 - ABR1 Reissue (P90)
> R7 - 1957 Goldtop Humbuckers - what I have
> R8 - plain top '58 Reissues
> R9 - 1959 Reissue - the ultimate in what people look for in a Les Paul
> R0 - 1960 Reissue - supposedly the Beano Les Paul was a 1960 Reissue. the R0's have slimmer necks
> 
> There are lots of historically accurate differences from 1994 up to date where Gibson have made small changes to the spec.
> 
> 2013 models are the best yet (historical accurancy wise)
> 
> There are also Signature models (Perry/Slash/Page/Bloomfield/Rossington/Gibbons/etc/etc) all based on the artists actual guitars.
> 
> There are also Collectors Choice models, number 1 being the holy grail and modelled from Peter Green / Gary Moore '59 LP. I have played one. Never will I play a better LP. They are currently on Collectors Choice number 10. All the CC's are modelled from LP's that are iconic and in the hands of collectors. If I was going to buy another LP, it would be a CC variant. I am hopefull they will release a CC based on a '54 or '56 goldtop with P90 pickups.
> 
> Yes, there is a massive choice and you really need to do your homework before deciding what to buy. More importantly, I think you need to play what you are thinking of buying so you can see if the neck thickness is to your liking. Rule of thumb, R4 has the thickest neck, R0 has the thinest, R9 is supposed to be 'perfect'. I have played loads of LP's, all have different necks, I have had two R7's, both with very different neck profiles.
> 
> Great guitars though!!



When I came back to gibson/playing in 2011, it was a big learning curve. I do not believe the USA line is worth a shit anymore. I owned two USA models, a studio from 91 and a 01 Standard. And I'd give a lot to have that studio back, as I think it was the better of the two. The problem with USA is (imho) multipiece bodies, chambering, non-historic specs, lesser quality hardware (if you ask me). Now if you want the good les paul, I'm convinced you have to go thru the Custom Shop. Hell even specific dealers get their own private 'exclusive' runs now. Dave's, Wildwood, GC, Sweetwater...they all have ones unique to their store/chain. 

I seriously had an issue with their 'standard' not being the standard I grew up with and knew, no, that's now called the 'traditional'. Then you had the traditional pro's which were a GC exclusive I think, Custom Pro, Custom Plus...wtf. I was gonna get a traditional, but when I played it, it didn't feel or sound good at all. Then I tried an R9, and got that, and CS guitars are the only ones I'll get from Gibson now. Literally EVERY USA model I played was not worth the $$$ imho. I even played the AFD Slash that was made from the USA line, (they made 3 versions of it, USA VOS and Custom Shop VOS, aged and aged/signed). I played the USA one and was very disapointed in it. 

If you like a USA one, great, rock on, but to me, I can't justify their prices on those vs. what comes out of the CS. Granted there is a big difference, but the quality control is out of control on the USA, it is very hit or miss.


----------



## JIMJAM

Hello.
First post.New YJM100 on its way
Quick bio.
60s born,been playing since 14.Survived the 80s playing biker bars,frats parties,house parties.Built up a large collection of guitars since then never really owned a BIG Monster amp. Currently have a Orange dual terror,Mesa Minirec,5153 and a Marshall class 5. 3 cabs,Mesa 2x12 v30 and 2 Marshall 2x12 with v30 and one with Celestion Golds.

I have been staring at the YJM since it came out. I have forgotten how many times I have hovered my mouse over the BUY button but never could pull the trigger.Its just so dam big,heavy and 100w for a house amp is like hiring a stripper to talk to you! Bottom line is that the amp just sounds so fkn good.Even on some of the lamer reviews and YT vids it just hits my ear with that tone that you know is the ONE. Well after watching the prices go from $1500 up and the numbers for sale dry up, tonight I pulled the trigger.

So to justify. 3 back surgeries.Check-
Tinnitus both ears 30% reduction-Check
Room already packed with heads,amps,guitars,pedals-Check
50 pound head the size of a Prius engine and cost more than my first 2 cars.
Sold
JIMJAM


----------



## dash8311

JIMJAM said:


> Its just so dam big,heavy and 100w for a house amp is like hiring a stripper to talk to you!



...and talk, she will.

Pictures of the new amp day requested!

Welcome to the forum JimJam!


----------



## Holme

JJ!!!


----------



## Redstone

Welcome JimJam. If you're looking for a bad guitar tone, you're at the wrong place  You've made the right choice getting a YJM! It's loud enough to play any stage and quiet enough for a small sitting room! Enjoy the tone!


----------



## JIMJAM

Thanks for the greetings.
I have reached my limit of guitars,yes believe it or not there is a such thing as enough.My new gear rule is buy something,sell something. So I let go one of the case queens and got the YJM, a new 2x12 cab, a few effects and a SD 1978 custom shop pickup for a EVH shark.
Tonight I played my dual terror before putting it back in its box.Great sounding head thats as easy as it gets to dial in a good tone. But the YJM will takes its place next to a Mesa minirectifier.
Been reading the YJM pdf and other than the autobias procedure which I have never done, I am ready for it!

BTW- I got some really unique guitars and once I get the head housebroken I will try and get some pics up of em with the head.


----------



## byrdparis

congrat JJ
Sound good.
i have a YJM100 but unfortunately i find myself power it on, almost never.. 
i bought it mostly for my love to yngwie and with a spare of Major GAS moment. I didn't realize that i won't connect with it for playing it most of the time. 
As you can tell from my sig, im keeping two more amps that getting a lot more attention from me.. but nevertheless I will never sell my YJM. It’s a legend amp!


----------



## JimiRules

Congrats on the new amp. My YJM is so much a part of my sound that I honestly could never see myself using any other amp. I've never played through an amp that reflects the nuances of each guitar I plug into it as much as the YJM does. Its amazing how you can get such a great sound with such a simple set up. I literally cut the pedals I use in half. I set the amp up to right where the amp is at the point to where if you pick soft its clean and if you dig in it has light distortion. Then I push it into further overdrive with a clean boost pedal. I have two other overdrives that I have set up as clean boosts that I use for leads. I also have a vox wah and a univibe. I never go into a gig worrying about my guitar sound anymore and that's a great feeling!


----------



## db3266

My first attempt at a video......

pedals set like this...






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1G1aA8ZB6E]Have You Heard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JIMJAM

UPS brought the big box. I jacked in with a EVH Wolfgang and all I can say right now is......

FUKIN A

With 30 guitars and 3 cabs I got a long weekend of experimenting.
So far my fav combo is a 2x12 open back with 2 Celestion Golds.
Sitting in a 1/2 empty room with wood floors! My weenie dog hauled ass and took a dump in the corner.

Now I got to figure out what to do with a Orange dual terror and Mesa minirectifier.


----------



## Odin69

JIMJAM said:


> Sitting in a 1/2 empty room with wood floors! My weenie dog hauled ass and took a dump in the corner.
> 
> .


 
 Another use for the YJM, pet laxative.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> My first attempt at a video......
> 
> pedals set like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EC Have You Heard - YouTube



I really enjoyed listening to your vibrato ... that was terrific, db! Were you using your 335?


----------



## db3266

You have good ears.

I used my JB ES 335 with Bareknuckle Stormy Mondays. Bridge pickup, volume 10, tone about 5.

I've been advised to increase the treble and reduce the gain a touch on the BB Preamp (it's an amazing pedal). Speaking of which, I have treated myself and just ordered an Analogman Mini Beano Boost, Analogman Astro Fuzz and a Tesse Picture Wah. Can't wait for those bad boys to arrive!


----------



## mr.brownstone

Well, it's been a few months with my YJM, a big gig and a new band formed with a few mates and I def not regret on buying this amp.
I'm still broke but wtf, money was made to be spent and with all this economic sh*t out there if u get too much in your bank they'll find a way to get their hands on it so...

With this I managed to have a very good EQ settings which works perfectly for me. This thing almost relegated my AFD for the lead stuff only since I think it has the perfect tone for the rhythm chops but hey, kick the boost and you'll have a decent lead tone as well.


----------



## JIMJAM

First time posting pix so here goes.
Woke up and walked into the spare room and  a dam YJM100 was there!
Next bank statement I will be reminded again.

Drug out some oddballs and tonight plan to run em through the beast.Like cars you gotta play em once in awhile.Until then they are being guarded by my vintage weiner.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

JIMJAM said:


> First time posting pix so here goes.
> Woke up and walked into the spare room and  a dam YJM100 was there!
> Next bank statement I will be reminded again.
> 
> Drug out some oddballs and tonight plan to run em through the beast.Like cars you gotta play em once in awhile.Until then they are being guarded by my vintage weiner.



Glad to see the pics reveal you were talking about a dog


----------



## Redstone

JIMJAM said:


> First time posting pix so here goes.
> Woke up and walked into the spare room and  a dam YJM100 was there!
> Next bank statement I will be reminded again.
> 
> Drug out some oddballs and tonight plan to run em through the beast.Like cars you gotta play em once in awhile.Until then they are being guarded by my vintage weiner.



I hope that weenie guards your gear well


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

JIMJAM said:


> First time posting pix so here goes.
> Woke up and walked into the spare room and  a dam YJM100 was there!
> Next bank statement I will be reminded again.
> 
> Drug out some oddballs and tonight plan to run em through the beast.Like cars you gotta play em once in awhile.Until then they are being guarded by my vintage weiner.



Another Explorer guy. Just like me. I got a Gibson Allen Collins Explorer. Can't wait to plug it into my YJM as soon as I get my cab for it!


----------



## melomanarock

Odin69 said:


> Another use for the YJM, pet laxative.



Yeah, the YJM rocked the sh*t out of that dog..


----------



## JIMJAM

There are 3 ways that never fail to get my dog to crap.
1. If UPS man brings a box to the door.Guarantee to dump one right on the spot.
2.Starting the lawnmower.As soon as that sucker fires up so does her bowels.
And 3. Well 3 for number 2... Yjm100! Last night it was VH Somebody get me a doctor that had me getting a roll of paper towels.
Tonight I will start into some Ratt and see what the little turd cutter does.


----------



## JIMJAM

Ok, V1,V2 both 10,gain 50%,EPA 9 oclock 100w mode.

Bam, intro into Ratt your in love

Nothing from my pup. Moved EPA straight up.
Dayum! Scared the crap out of me.Think I mighta broke my liver with that one.
My weiner dog.
Pic says it all.

Nuff on my dog. Amp seem to luv burstbuckers and anything EVH makes.For those concerned about this amp being to much for a bedroom amp I can say it sounds iglorious even at what I would say loud talking level. I have my 2x12s about 3 foot up and stand only 6-8 ft away on wood floors.Open back cab with celes golds really fills up the room.That deep it in your gut surround sound tone.The 2x12 Mesa with v30s is alot tighter,more precise but in my situtation,smallish room,wood floors, it almost projects to narrow a sound field.


----------



## mr.brownstone

It's been raining since last night and I was bored to death so I decided to record some blues.

Excuse me some mistakes were made.

Blues Improv Bm - YouTube


----------



## Holme

mr.brownstone said:


> It's been raining since last night and I was bored to death so I decided to record some blues.
> 
> Excuse me some mistakes were made.
> 
> Blues Improv Bm - YouTube



Ahhhhhhh great timing-I'm sat back having a Whisky,young Michaels gone to bed & that just fed my mood perfect!
That's what I love about the YJM-it's just pure 'what you put in you get out' sound-no hiding sloppy playing-just,well....pureness!!!


----------



## Redstone

My YJM is a great guitar teacher. It's helped me become less sloppy and how to use my hands to generate better tone.
It's great by the way it goes "HOLD THE F@@KING SHOW!! YOU JUST F@@KED UP!!" when you play something wrong.
I love it, it's probably one of the amps best feature. The "f@@k up highlighter"


----------



## 66 galaxie

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Another Explorer guy. Just like me. I got a Gibson Allen Collins Explorer. Can't wait to plug it into my YJM as soon as I get my cab for it!



Did somebody say Explorer?!?!
Post up pics of that bad boy! 
Here is a fine thread for you to check out...

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/16947-explorer-thread.html

My Explorers and siblings...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

66 galaxie said:


> Did somebody say Explorer?!?!
> Post up pics of that bad boy!
> Here is a fine thread for you to check out...
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/16947-explorer-thread.html
> 
> My Explorers and siblings...



Who's that sexy gal on the left?


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Who's that sexy gal on the left?



Yeah, I agree, that is one sexy trophy cabinet


----------



## JIMJAM

Of all my guitars, the 1982 Explorer E/2 in my pics would be the last piece of gear I would ever sell. In high school I was doing keg parties,biker parties,anywhere there was booze and a crowd.I played a 70s Cortez,yeah the black Les Paul knockoff. My parents ask what I wanted for graduation.A trip,nah,car,nah...I want a Gibson Explorer Why? Because it was the heavyist,coolest guitar at the store.
That guitar and I were joined at the hip for years.I actually had a girl leave me for it.You know the old,"You love that guitar more than me dont ya?" Well, yea:cool2: 
Dont play it much more cause its so dam heavy.Matter of fact,my nick name for that guitar is "my heavy bitch".

BTW- thats a EVH Shark behind it and not a explorer.I think it was a Ibanez Destroyer that he hacked up. This one has a SD 78 in the bridge and sounds so good it might be illegal through that YGM.


----------



## Redstone

Has anyone tried getting an EVH tpye sound out of their YJM? I've been listening to a lot of Van Halen so I'm going to give a go at it. I'll make a recording of it.


----------



## dash8311

Hey gents,

Started a thread about the 1960BHW cab, for my YJM. Your thoughts are much appreciated.

http://www.marshallforum.com/cabinets-speakers/55493-1960bhw-g12h-30-cabinet.html


----------



## JIMJAM

Redstone said:


> Has anyone tried getting an EVH tpye sound out of their YJM? I've been listening to a lot of Van Halen so I'm going to give a go at it. I'll make a recording of it.



Yeah Ive been playing VH since Ed landed on this planet. 
Ive got a couple EBMM, 2 Wolfgang customs,one Frankenstrat,5150 and a Shark so you could say I am a hardcore VH player.
IMO the YJM sounds more like early Ed than the current 5150 amps.Its just creamier and warmer.
In the short time Ive had to tinker I have it set like this. gain in back to 12 o clock, a little reverb. bass,mid to 8,treble 2.Vol 1 and 2 to 8.Epa as loud as you can get away with.Add a hot humbucker and the rest is in the fingers.
My fav cab now is a Mesa 2x12 with V30s.My other 2x12 has celestion golds and they are a little muffled sounding.


----------



## JIMJAM

Decided tonight would be EVH night so I drug out the Halen family.
Front one is a pink EBMM which I rarely play.She may be pink but has a temper and kicks some serious ass.The Wolfgang custom,tabacco colored is probably the best feeling neck of all my guitars.The Wolf custom shop in the back is one of the most heavy guitars Ive ever owned at 12 pounds.


Ive been racking my brain trying to get some more clarity out of my cheap MC212 cab.I bought it because it was local,light and fit in my front seat.Compared to the Mesa 2x12 it just sounds muffled. No high note chord definition.Soon after buying it I dropped $600 bucks on 2 Celestion golds trying to get some tone out of it. I have the YJM eq perfect for the mesa cab "fav" and do not want to mess it up for the MC212.I do use a MXR 10 band but imo just sounds fake,chalky,thin.....Dont get me wrong when I A-B the cabs it sounds good but compared to the Mesa,well....It just doesnt cut it.
Today I even went and bought a nice hard wood sheet $30 and replaced the particle? board back hoping to get some oomph and clean up the sound.Helped some but bottom line is the Marshall cab is just dark.With $600 worth of speakers in it I plan to maybe get a Avatar without speakers and put in the golds.Maybe even mix em up and try a gold with a vintage 30.There is a black Orange 2x12 cab local with v30s but its over $700.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

JIMJAM said:


> Decided tonight would be EVH night so I drug out the Halen family.
> Front one is a pink EBMM which I rarely play.She may be pink but has a temper and kicks some serious ass.The Wolfgang custom,tabacco colored is probably the best feeling neck of all my guitars.The Wolf custom shop in the back is one of the most heavy guitars Ive ever owned at 12 pounds.
> 
> 
> Ive been racking my brain trying to get some more clarity out of my cheap MC212 cab.I bought it because it was local,light and fit in my front seat.Compared to the Mesa 2x12 it just sounds muffled. No high note chord definition.Soon after buying it I dropped $600 bucks on 2 Celestion golds trying to get some tone out of it. I have the YJM eq perfect for the mesa cab "fav" and do not want to mess it up for the MC212.I do use a MXR 10 band but imo just sounds fake,chalky,thin.....Dont get me wrong when I A-B the cabs it sounds good but compared to the Mesa,well....It just doesnt cut it.
> Today I even went and bought a nice hard wood sheet $30 and replaced the particle? board back hoping to get some oomph and clean up the sound.Helped some but bottom line is the Marshall cab is just dark.With $600 worth of speakers in it I plan to maybe get a Avatar without speakers and put in the golds.Maybe even mix em up and try a gold with a vintage 30.There is a black Orange 2x12 cab local with v30s but its over $700.



I'd dump the MC212 all together ... you're playing a top of the line Marshall head through an entry level / budget cabinet ... if you want a Marshall 2x12, I'd go w/the 1936.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

66 galaxie said:


> Did somebody say Explorer?!?!
> Post up pics of that bad boy!
> Here is a fine thread for you to check out...
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/16947-explorer-thread.html
> 
> My Explorers and siblings...



Thank you! I'll check it out. You got some awesome Explorers. They have to sound awesome through a YJM!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Okay, guys. I tried nearly all Marshall Cabs today at a big music store and after having played all of them, there's a clear winner: It's the Marshall 1960AHW! It's definitley the best sounding cab for a Plexi ever. The worst cab was the 1960AV. Don't like the V30's, too thin sounding for me and not as raw or punchy as the 1960AHW. The 1960AX was awesome too. That'd be my second choice. Can't wait to buy my cab next month or something. Will post some pics here as well. Cheers!


----------



## Mat_P

Good choice!


----------



## duncan11

JIMJAM said:


> Decided tonight would be EVH night so I drug out the Halen family.
> Front one is a pink EBMM which I rarely play.She may be pink but has a temper and kicks some serious ass.The Wolfgang custom,tabacco colored is probably the best feeling neck of all my guitars.The Wolf custom shop in the back is one of the most heavy guitars Ive ever owned at 12 pounds.
> 
> 
> Ive been racking my brain trying to get some more clarity out of my cheap MC212 cab.I bought it because it was local,light and fit in my front seat.Compared to the Mesa 2x12 it just sounds muffled. No high note chord definition.Soon after buying it I dropped $600 bucks on 2 Celestion golds trying to get some tone out of it. I have the YJM eq perfect for the mesa cab "fav" and do not want to mess it up for the MC212.I do use a MXR 10 band but imo just sounds fake,chalky,thin.....Dont get me wrong when I A-B the cabs it sounds good but compared to the Mesa,well....It just doesnt cut it.
> Today I even went and bought a nice hard wood sheet $30 and replaced the particle? board back hoping to get some oomph and clean up the sound.Helped some but bottom line is the Marshall cab is just dark.With $600 worth of speakers in it I plan to maybe get a Avatar without speakers and put in the golds.Maybe even mix em up and try a gold with a vintage 30.There is a black Orange 2x12 cab local with v30s but its over $700.



Who did your Kramer? That's nice. 

What settings on the YJM are you finding gets you to happy approximation of VH tone?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Mat_P said:


> Good choice!



It definitley was! When I fired the amp up and played through this cab, I was like , this cab sounds so awesome! That's my sound. If you know the Lynyrd Skynyrd sound, you're in heaven. Sounds just like Rickey Medlocke who's got a Wizard Vintage Classic (basically a 1959SLP clone, sounds just like the YJM). The cab has even got the same speakers as he has. When I played it, I was in heaven. Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## Redstone

My 1960ax gets pretty thing if I have the EQs in the higher sections. I keep everything at about 5-6 and presence on 2 and the volumes vary. I would have loved an AX but I will be cranking my amp every so often


----------



## JIMJAM

Still my fav cab/speaker with the YJM is the Mesa 2x12 V30s.
Good friend of 30+yrs at a local music store hooked me up with another Mesa 2x12 cab.I took out the V30s and put in my C Golds.I am dam determined to use them after dropping 300 buck a piece.
Well the Mesa cab makes all the difference in the world compared to that Marshall MC212.That cab sounded like a wet blanket was draped over the speakers.
That said I still prefer the v30s.The celestion golds are not as bright,alive or have the presence of the v30s.I understand the golds have a long breakin so we will see.Later I am going to bump up the eq to a higher treble/presence and suspect they will sound awesome.Use the other Mesa/v30 cab for my minirectifier and put the spare v30s from the new mesa 2x12 cab in the old Marshall MC212.Got all that?


----------



## JIMJAM

duncan11 said:


> Who did your Kramer? That's nice.
> 
> What settings on the YJM are you finding gets you to happy approximation of VH tone?



EVH tone is wide open to interpretation.I have all the effects but no longer chase that early tone and when he uses alot of pedals.
That tweeked out, phaser echo,reverb,flanger, screaming on fire at 5000 miles a hour!
The older I get the less tap dancing on effects I do.That and my fingers can no longer keep up with my brain and viceversa.
I do not know the policy here on youtube links but this is the tone thats my ideal base tone..Just a nice Marshall hooked to a guitar.With this tone which is what I consider "brown" is the base and from that one can go in all kind of directions.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPB-d6lJQiE"]Marshall Demo - Brown Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## db3266

What are you all doing to achieve clean tones with the YJM?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> What are you all doing to achieve clean tones with the YJM?



Just rollin' off the volume a little bit. This will produce an awesome clean tone 

Cheers!


----------



## db3266

where is your EPA set and what amp input and volume are you running? I have the EPA quite low which I think is limiting the clean tones......


----------



## mr.brownstone

The more u crank the EPA more dynamics you'll get from the amp.

But I play with channels jumped, 100w mode, Presence 5, Bass 7, Middle 6,5 , Treble 5,5 , Volume I 10, Volume II 6.

So use your guitar volume to clean your tone.


----------



## JIMJAM

I am still experimenting but use a MXR 10 band eq to thin out the signal from the guitar. By the time the signal hits the tubes the beast does not have as much meat to work with. Ive got my YJM setup with alot of gain and never expect to get a glassy clean but with a simple stomp on the eq I can get a Orange amp type clean. Its that warm clean with slightly fat sounding strings.
I am using a ls2 line selector and bounce betreen the YJM and a Mesa head which serves as my clean head and has all the effects on it.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> where is your EPA set and what amp input and volume are you running? I have the EPA quite low which I think is limiting the clean tones......



Well, the EPA is around 9 o' clock or even lower when playing at home. 100w mode. I'am using Input 1 with the channels jumped. Vol I: 10, Vol II: 6 

Cheers!


----------



## db3266

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Well, the EPA is around 9 o' clock or even lower when playing at home. 100w mode. I'am using Input 1 with the channels jumped. Vol I: 10, Vol II: 6
> 
> Cheers!



OK, sounds the same as my settings. I'm going to up the EPA to about 10 o'clock tomorrow and see what the cleans are like and then use the BB preamp to control the OD tones and volume.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> OK, sounds the same as my settings. I'm going to up the EPA to about 10 o'clock tomorrow and see what the cleans are like and then use the BB preamp to control the OD tones and volume.



Record it and show us the sounds you get!


----------



## marshallmellowed

One man's "clean" is another man's "crunch". IMO, I don't think the YJM ever gets "clean" with Channel I on 10, it gets "clean'ish".


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> One man's "clean" is another man's "crunch". IMO, I don't think the YJM ever gets "clean" with Channel I on 10, it gets "clean'ish".



I can get clean out of CH1 on 10 and CH2 on 8, jumped, wuth my SG, just gotta turn it down to like vol 2 on the guitar, or about vol 5-6 with a P90


----------



## crossroadsnyc

If you're just playing clean, you don't necessarily have to have the volume on the amp jacked up ... just back it off to where it sounds good. I play jazz through my YJM all the time, and when doing so, I always keep the volume back to a clean setting before it starts to break up. The YJM should give you some of the most beautiful clean sounds you can imagine.


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> What are you all doing to achieve clean tones with the YJM?



I usually just turn the guitars volume down HOWEVER if you turned the EPA completely off & had the YJMs volumes at around 2 I reckon that'd be 'clean as whistle!'


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> I usually just turn the guitars volume down HOWEVER if you turned the EPA completely off & had the YJMs volumes at around 2 I reckon that'd be 'clean as whistle!'



Haha, yeah dude. That's exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## Petri358

Please help me!
Friend of mine want's to buy my -68 JMP wery bad.
This other dude is selling 3 months old YJM and I want it bad.
Is YJM worth selling my -68 JMP? I don't even play so much with it so...
What do you think?


----------



## indeedido

Mat_P said:


> Good choice!



That poor Rocktron is doing some heavy lifting!


----------



## Mat_P

indeedido said:


> That poor Rocktron is doing some heavy lifting!



Yeah, but it can take the burden easily.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Petri358 said:


> Please help me!
> Friend of mine want's to buy my -68 JMP wery bad.
> This other dude is selling 3 months old YJM and I want it bad.
> Is YJM worth selling my -68 JMP? I don't even play so much with it so...
> What do you think?


 
Well, that's a hard decision indeed! The JMP is an awesome amp. I unfortunately don't know anybody who's got one. It's a really old amp and so I'd definitley keep it, as the amp will go up in value (the YJM will as well) and just sounds unbelievably good! If you however want that sound with some awesome extras, go with the YJM, as it will give you any Plexi tone you want.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Has anybody of you guys ever used "E34L" Tubes? (not EL34's) I got really interested in those and wanted to ask you guys if somebody ever used these on here and how thery're different to an EL34. So, if you use one, tell me about 'em! 
Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

I've never used any E34Ls, but I hear they have a little more bottom end than EL34s.


----------



## SRD

I've used and still do use them, yes they add a little more thickness.


----------



## indeedido

I had them in my Rockstah Mod 5 Marshall plexi reissue and noticed a little more grunt.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I was thinking about getting those for my YJM but I'am not sure if it's a big difference in sound. Do you think it would be worth getting them?


----------



## indeedido

I think it is small. The price isnt a huge jump so you may as well give it a try. It's noticable but not really night and day. To me anyway.


----------



## dash8311

Another frustrating update in my YJM.

It was sent to the Marshall tech in Vancouver in late December, a week or so after buying it second hand. It sat waiting for parts apparently on back order eventually to have a component in the tone stack (470pF @ 500V) replaced this week. Unfortunately a common theme has become apparent and they are unable to verify the problem due to the new components Marshall is using. That would've been nice to know 90 days ago. 

Next to FedEx it to Quebec to the Canadian distributor for further. They should just ship it back to the UK and have Santiago fix it himself. 

Painful.


----------



## Odin69

That sucks. I've had experiences with things crapping out on me and, know how frustrating it can be waiting for them to get fixed. Hang in there. By your signature, it looks like you're not stuck with out an amp at least?


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Another frustrating update in my YJM.
> 
> It was sent to the Marshall tech in Vancouver in late December, a week or so after buying it second hand. It sat waiting for parts apparently on back order eventually to have a component in the tone stack (470pF @ 500V) replaced this week. Unfortunately a common theme has become apparent and they are unable to verify the problem due to the new components Marshall is using. That would've been nice to know 90 days ago.
> 
> Next to FedEx it to Quebec to the Canadian distributor for further. They should just ship it back to the UK and have Santiago fix it himself.
> 
> Painful.



That is bad news-but look at it this way-when you get it back,it's gonna be 110% !!!


----------



## Redstone

I've been building a guitar for a school project for about 5 months now and it's almost done. I can't wait to plug it into my YJM. I already stuck the humbucker shaped P90's I ordered into another guitar an ran them through my YJM and they sound great. I've only got a little bit of sanding left and then I must apply the finish, then the rest is just setting it up. Here she is so far. I hope is sounds good after all the work


----------



## FennRx

henry j gonna sue you!


----------



## IntenseSH

dash8311 said:


> Another frustrating update in my YJM.
> 
> It was sent to the Marshall tech in Vancouver in late December, a week or so after buying it second hand. It sat waiting for parts apparently on back order eventually to have a component in the tone stack (470pF @ 500V) replaced this week. Unfortunately a common theme has become apparent and they are unable to verify the problem due to the new components Marshall is using. That would've been nice to know 90 days ago.
> 
> Next to FedEx it to Quebec to the Canadian distributor for further. They should just ship it back to the UK and have Santiago fix it himself.
> 
> Painful.


 
You may remember I had the same problem as you. Took a month to fix before it's such a new amp and difficult to diagnose the problem without a benchmark. In the end I think the replaced a chip in the noisegate or something. It's working fine now luckily. Let me know if you want me to check with my tech what it was exactly that they found.


----------



## dash8311

That would be great, IntenseSH. Thanks!


----------



## Argon66

Well, its never too late to join the party as they say. 

Tons of posts to this forum, so thought I'd jump in. 

Just got my YJM about a week ago and I'm so frikken happy!

I always wanted that vintage marshall tone, and its funny how many paths I took to get there. The YJM made it so easy to pull the trigger. Right blend of options for me. 

I have been frigging with my set up, and here is where i have landed (for now)

I use a LP Traditional and Orange 212 closed back with M75 Scumbacks. 

100w
EPA as close to noon as i can get it 
Plugged straight in to top left (no jumping)
Pres 11:00
Bass 3:00
Mid 2:00
Treble 2:00
Vol 3:00
use Ocd for boost (18V, LP mode, vol 1:00, Gain11:00, Tone 12:00)

Gives me the flexibility from clean to lead. 

Any other LP guys with a similar set up? Any other interesting suggestions?

Again, love this damn amp!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Argon66 said:


> Well, its never too late to join the party as they say.
> 
> Tons of posts to this forum, so thought I'd jump in.
> 
> Just got my YJM about a week ago and I'm so frikken happy!
> 
> I always wanted that vintage marshall tone, and its funny how many paths I took to get there. The YJM made it so easy to pull the trigger. Right blend of options for me.
> 
> I have been frigging with my set up, and here is where i have landed (for now)
> 
> I use a LP Traditional and Orange 212 closed back with M75 Scumbacks.
> 
> 100w
> EPA as close to noon as i can get it
> Plugged straight in to top left (no jumping)
> Pres 11:00
> Bass 3:00
> Mid 2:00
> Treble 2:00
> Vol 3:00
> use Ocd for boost (18V, LP mode, vol 1:00, Gain11:00, Tone 12:00)
> 
> Gives me the flexibility from clean to lead.
> 
> Any other LP guys with a similar set up? Any other interesting suggestions?
> 
> Again, love this damn amp!



Hey there Argon66, welcome to the forums! I'am glad you dig your new amp. You made the right choice getting a YJM. Put up some pics or videos, so we can hear/see it!


----------



## Holme

So we have the YJM,the chest rug,the aviators,the doughnuts BUT just when I thought we couldn't get any cooler......








We need this in our lives-The official 'Chest Rug Gang' outfit!

What do you say......


----------



## Mat_P

Looks gay!
What happend to the guy's balls?


----------



## Holme

Mat_P said:


> Looks gay!
> What happend to the guy's balls?



I think he blew them off in 100 watt mode!


----------



## dash8311

201 watts of unleashed fury!


----------



## dash8311

The YJM is back from Vancouver, it sounds great. 

Gate still isn't working properly but at least I can play it a little bit...


----------



## dash8311

Question for our resident YJM experts:

I'd like to hook up both of my 4x12s to the head and hear what it sounds like. In reading the manual, it clearly states:



> 8Ω: connect a single 8 Ohm guitar cabinet or two 16 ohm guitar cabinets
> 
> Warning: Although the YJM100 amplifier has 5 loudspeaker outputs, never attempt to connect more loudspeaker cabinets than rated. The safe combinations are 1x16 Ohm, 1x8 Ohm, 1x4 Ohm, 2x16 Ohm or 2x8 Ohm. Any other configuration may stress the power amplifier section and in extreme cases may lead to valve and/or output transformer failure








I interpret the manual description and the layout/graphic above to being able to hook both of my 16Ω cabs to the amp via the jacks in the red box individually.

It seems clear but as I've already had numerous problems with my YJM (and honestly gun-shy about causing any more harm), I thought I'd ask!

Thanks gents!


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Question for our resident YJM experts:
> 
> I'd like to hook up both of my 4x12s to the head and hear what it sounds like. In reading the manual, it clearly states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interpret the manual description and the layout/graphic above to being able to hook both of my 16Ω cabs to the amp via the jacks in the red box individually.
> 
> It seems clear but as I've already had numerous problems with my YJM (and honestly gun-shy about causing any more harm), I thought I'd ask!
> 
> Thanks gents!



That is correct!
General rule of thumb is if you want to run 2-1/2 it!
(So if you had two 4ohm cabs I guess you'd be stuffed!)


----------



## dash8311

Holme said:


> That is correct!
> General rule of thumb is if you want to run 2-1/2 it!
> (So if you had two 4ohm cabs I guess you'd be stuffed!)



Excellent, thanks! I was 99% sure


----------



## dash8311

Functioning gate or not, I think the YJM will stay at home for few weeks, it sounds too good...


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Functioning gate or not, I think the YJM will stay at home for few weeks, it sounds too good...



I don't blame you!
Still the gate works well & is worth getting fixed ......
Eventually!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> 201 watts of unleashed fury!



Have you run the YJM through just the bhw yet? If so, what did you think? Pretty nice, huh?


----------



## dash8311

Yes, and sounds great, very warm. I haven't had a chance to really turn the EPA up though - the landlords leave for a 3 week cruise this week...


----------



## Argon66

Jeez...got me thinking about what input i have into the back of the amp from my cab. 

I have a 212 16ohm cab. 

Might be obvious and a stupid question, but I should be plugged into the 1X16 ohm input on the far right ....right?


----------



## dash8311

Argon66 said:


> Jeez...got me thinking about what input i have into the back of the amp from my cab.
> 
> I have a 212 16ohm cab.
> 
> Might be obvious and a stupid question, but I should be plugged into the 1X16 ohm input on the far right ....right?



Correct. 

I found this, which is awesome if you know how your speakers are wired:

Speaker Impedance (select Impedance Calculator) 

Works great on my iPhone, not sure what it looks like on a web browser...


----------



## Thiez

dash8311 said:


> 201 watts of unleashed fury!



What kind of 2x12 is that?


----------



## dash8311

Sourmash 1936 with a Marshall logo.


----------



## kingbee

Used my YJM100 with a Southern Rock Band that I used to play with last night. A friend of ours set up the gig so that the last set was all Lynyrd Skynyrd and Artimus Pyle was our drummer! Place called Maggie's in Albany, NY. Anyways, the amp just kills. People can't say enough about the tone! Love it!


----------



## Argon66

I was messing around with the EPA at home today. 

Had the amp in 50W mode, and cranked the EPA to about 2:00. 

HOLY CRAP! The EPA works well, but man the amp's tone, gain and sustain was *unbelievable* the more it opened up. No need for a boost here. Tons of thick overtones. 

My acoustic guitars were buzzing with the vibration. It was pretty loud. 


so how can you tell what wattage the amp is at with the EPA. Would 12:00 on 50W be 25W? What about on the 100W setting. 

Anyhow, I find at 12:00 the real character of the amp really starts to come out. 

Anyone else find the same?


----------



## dash8311

Agreed, it really comes alive once the EPA is turned up.

I'm not sure about your questions regarding the actual wattage.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

kingbee said:


> Used my YJM100 with a Southern Rock Band that I used to play with last night. A friend of ours set up the gig so that the last set was all Lynyrd Skynyrd and Artimus Pyle was our drummer! Place called Maggie's in Albany, NY. Anyways, the amp just kills. People can't say enough about the tone! Love it!


 
Another Skynyrd and Southern Rock fan. Awesome! I also use the amp with my band which is a pure Southern Rock band. Have you got any videos? Would love to hear the tone you got! I can get some awesome Rickey Medlocke (I even use his current amp settings, that he uses on his Wizard Vintage Classic ) , Allen Collins and Gary Rossington sounds out of it 
The amp just loves my Explorer and Les Paul, as well as the Strat of course!


----------



## db3266

I'm still chasing Beano tone, it's getting closer.

I've learnt to turn the tone down on the guitar to about 5 with the bridge pickup volume on 10.

I'm also running the Xotic BB preamp, gain at 12 o'clock, level at about 10 o'clock.

I've not quite got all this under my fingers yet, but it is getting there. Maybe another week of continually playing it will get this nut cracked.......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFMYXZQJxZY"]Hideaway - YouTube[/ame]

I then tried some cleaner tones, I can't remember the guitar settings. Interestingly I didn't touch the amp.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pggr0aF3KXw"]IfYouBeMyBaby - YouTube[/ame]

Amp settings for both the above, is presence at 9 o'clock, everything else at 12 o'clock. VI cranked, VII about 1 o'clock. I haven't changed the amp settings in a long time. I'm learning there is more to be had from guitar volume and tone than maybe the amp EQ's. I do leave the BB preamp on 90% of the time.

I should add that all of this is with EPA just above 9 o'clock. So not unreasonably loud.

I used the iPhone to record the above, so it's not the best quality......


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> I'm still chasing Beano tone, it's getting closer.
> 
> I've learnt to turn the tone down on the guitar to about 5 with the bridge pickup volume on 10.
> 
> I'm also running the Xotic BB preamp, gain at 12 o'clock, level at about 10 o'clock.
> 
> I've not quite got all this under my fingers yet, but it is getting there. Maybe another week of continually playing it will get this nut cracked.......
> 
> Hideaway - YouTube
> 
> I then tried some cleaner tones, I can't remember the guitar settings. Interestingly I didn't touch the amp.
> 
> IfYouBeMyBaby - YouTube
> 
> Amp settings for both the above, is presence at 9 o'clock, everything else at 12 o'clock. VI cranked, VII about 1 o'clock. I haven't changed the amp settings in a long time. I'm learning there is more to be had from guitar volume and tone than maybe the amp EQ's. I do leave the BB preamp on 90% of the time.
> 
> I should add that all of this is with EPA just above 9 o'clock. So not unreasonably loud.
> 
> I used the iPhone to record the above, so it's not the best quality......



Sounds great, man!


----------



## kingbee

A little Gimme Three Steps on my YJM100 (stage right) with Artimus Pyle.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151544817454556&set=vb.718579555&typ


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

kingbee said:


> A little Gimme Three Steps on my YJM100 (stage right) with Artimus Pyle.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151544817454556&set=vb.718579555&typ


 
Doesn't work for me


----------



## Ealdst

My first post in ages (I'm rubbish at this forum malarkey, always wind up just reading and never responding) - so to start off a belated congrats to Holme for little Holme.

Secondly, after nearly a year with this amp I have noticed it has changed the way I set my gear up without me even noticing. I always used to set amps up to just before the point of breakup and then kick in a Maxon OD-808 overdrive when I wanted a dirty tone - always sounded good but meant that I had nowhere to go for solos (Nigel Tufnell was right - needed an 11 on the amp!). With this amp I've got it set to a nice crunch that really breaks up when you dig in hard, and have now only started kicking in the OD when I need that extra boost. Only problem is I can't get used to rolling off the volume to get a more clean tone, I have enough to think about with coordinating my hands enough to play at a remotely decent competency - especially as the YJM doesn't appreciate my sloppy technique one bit! Might have to get an ABY pedal and use my Vox AC15 for clean stuff!


----------



## Holme

Alright Ealdst


----------



## duncan11

The weird thing I noticed last nite is, with my Page #1, if I'm on the boost, I have to turn that guitar vol to literally like 0.023 in order to get a 'clean' tone if I'm on the boost channel. It's better if you come off it and just run the normal amp if you want clean. I think I'm gonna get an EP boost pedal for the YJM, the Page #1 while powerful sounding is missing something underneath. It sounds killer but could use a teeny tiny bit of fattening up just a hair, as it is a bit trebbly. probably due to the AIII pickups. Sandy had AIII pickups and they were very bright. The Page ones are not as bright but more so than standard BB/Custom buckers.


----------



## Redstone

I took this from the AFD100 manual. I remember seeing it there when I was choosing between the AFD and YJM. I think they should have included this in the YJM manual, then again it may be a little different. Also this is for the 100watt mode.


----------



## db3266

I have the EPA at just past 9 o'clock. Those settings make sense to me.
But sadly highlights that I have spent a ton of cash on a 1W amp !! 
The YJM sounds way better than the JTM1 that I had


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> I have the EPA at just past 9 o'clock. Those settings make sense to me.
> But sadly highlights that I have spent a ton of cash on a 1W amp !!
> The YJM sounds way better than the JTM1 that I had



Yup, I have to get mine in the 10oclock position, much to the dismay of the people in the house but, even they remark how from the other room how good my guitar sound 

When I gigged with it, I had it around 1-2oclock and it sounded totally different, but in a better way. Any more and I'd be drowning out the drums/bass I usually run my AFD around the 1 w area too, but have dabbled with it past noon position. Strangely it doesn't alter the tone THAT much imho, slightly yes. There is a noticeably difference in the YJM though. I have another gig coming up in May, I'll probably use the YJM again but I may have to run it with a 2x12 cab this time.


----------



## FennRx

that's hilarious that i spent that amount of money on a 9-12 watt amp.

or sad.

oh well, my nuts routinely get rocked off. lolz


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> that's hilarious that i spent that amount of money on a 9-12 watt amp.
> 
> or sad.
> 
> oh well, my nuts routinely get rocked off. lolz



I get that it's funny too, but the way I look at it is, you have the headroom to spare IF you need it, and even if you had a 10watt amp, you'd have to dime it to get the tone, and the moment you back off your tone goes bye bye. With this and the AFD, the 10 watter becomes 2 or 1 with very little sacrifice in raw tone. As I've said it was the EPA that sold me on the YJM since I love it with the AFD as having that first.


----------



## Goatroper

FennRx said:


> that's hilarious that i spent that amount of money on a 9-12 watt amp.
> 
> or sad.
> 
> oh well, my nuts routinely get rocked off. lolz


 
They way I look at it, its like buying a new vette. Docile enough for everyday use but the big time power is there if you need it. 

A side note, earlier I posted I didnt like the sound of my new YJM. It was due to bad power tubes. It was fixed under warranty and it sounds great!


----------



## Redstone

The way I look at it, the YJM is f@@king awesome whether at 0.1 watt or 100 watt


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Anybody on here, who runs his YJM through a 1960A cab with Celestion GT1275 speakers (standard)? It was the first cab I've ever tried the YJM with and I think it sounded pretty good too. I'am also thinking about getting this one as far as I have to pay my drivers license and the 1960AHW might be too expensive for now. Do you think it will sound awesome with the 1960A too (classic Rock)? And remember, Yngwie uses 'em in his cabs too!


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Anybody on here, who runs his YJM through a 1960A cab with Celestion GT1275 speakers (standard)? It was the first cab I've ever tried the YJM with and I think it sounded pretty good too. I'am also thinking about getting this one as far as I have to pay my drivers license and the 1960AHW might be too expensive for now. Do you think it will sound awesome with the 1960A too (classic Rock)? And remember, Yngwie uses 'em in his cabs too!



The good thing with the YJM is it's not restricted to one cab-i've heard people say it sounds great with all of 'em over the years!
Just depends on how you EQ it but i'm sure it'll be fine!

Besides it's mainly ladyboys that play the 1960AHW - REAL MEN use the 1960AX!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> The good thing with the YJM is it's not restricted to one cab-i've heard people say it sounds great with all of 'em over the years!
> Just depends on how you EQ it but i'm sure it'll be fine!
> 
> Besides it's mainly ladyboys that play the 1960AHW - REAL MEN use the 1960AX!


 
Haha, that made me laugh like hell!  Anyway, I'll just tell you the amp settings I'am using. They're the same as Rickey Medlocke from Lynyrd Skynyrd uses. Pretty straight forward actually.

Presence: 6
Bass: 4
Middle: 6
Treble: 4-5
Vol I: 10
Vol II: 6-7


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

So, do you think that the 1960A will fit to those settings? Just listen to Skynyrd's new album "Last Of A Dyin' Breed" and you know the tone, that I'am seeking :-D

Btw, I will get my hands on a 1960AX or AHW if I can find a used one in good condition, which is not THAT expensive


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> So, do you think that the 1960A will fit to those settings? Just listen to Skynyrd's new album "Last Of A Dyin' Breed" and you know the tone, that I'am seeking :-D
> 
> Btw, I will get my hands on a 1960AX or AHW if I can find a used one in good condition, which is not THAT expensive



You may have to play around with your EQ a bit but I reckon you'll get there!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> You may have to play around with your EQ a bit but I reckon you'll get there!


 
Thank you! Btw, are you usin' a regular AX or the Yngwie Signature cab?


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Thank you! Btw, are you usin' a regular AX or the Yngwie Signature cab?



Funny story actually!
I saw the Yngwie cab at Andertons for 500 & thought it was a normal AX!
So i told JB's i would only buy my YJM from them if they price matched it!
Which they did!
So i got it 120 pounds cheaper by an accidental fib!

Ahhh the innocence of youth!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> Funny story actually!
> I saw the Yngwie cab at Andertons for 500 & thought it was a normal AX!
> So i told JB's i would only buy my YJM from them if they price matched it!
> Which they did!
> So i got it 120 pounds cheaper by an accidental fib!
> 
> Ahhh the innocence of youth!


 
Now that's awesome! How do you like the speakers in it? Can you get some awesome classic rock tones?


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Now that's awesome! How do you like the speakers in it? Can you get some awesome classic rock tones?



They're great & kinda have a powerful 'snap' to them!
They tend to be the Marshall match for the YJM/Plexi's or at least what i've seen from their demo's at least!
Only thing to take note is you can't run the YJM full volume in 100 watt mode with just one AX cab!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> They're great & kinda have a powerful 'snap' to them!
> They tend to be the Marshall match for the YJM/Plexi's or at least what i've seen from their demo's at least!
> Only thing to take note is you can't run the YJM full volume in 100 watt mode with just one AX cab!


 
Yeah, I knew that. That's the only thing that makes you not want to buy an AX. But let's be honest: Where in the world would you crank a Marshall 100w Super Lead all the way up to maximum? Nowhere, of course!


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Yeah, I knew that. That's the only thing that makes you not want to buy an AX. But let's be honest: Where in the world would you crank a Marshall 100w Super Lead all the way up to maximum? Nowhere, of course!



Here don't know if you have seen this before this is using an A cab & it sounds good to me!
I prefer from 6.20 with the humbuckers myself!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMhf_2dESt4]Getting classic rock blues tones from the Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> Here don't know if you have seen this before this is using an A cab & it sounds good to me!
> I prefer from 6.20 with the humbuckers myself!
> 
> Getting classic rock blues tones from the Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube


 
Well, I have seen that a thousand times probably and that's the first time I noticed the 1960A sounding pretty awesome! I might get a used one on the bay sometime around next several weeks!


----------



## duncan11

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Anybody on here, who runs his YJM through a 1960A cab with Celestion GT1275 speakers (standard)? It was the first cab I've ever tried the YJM with and I think it sounded pretty good too. I'am also thinking about getting this one as far as I have to pay my drivers license and the 1960AHW might be too expensive for now. Do you think it will sound awesome with the 1960A too (classic Rock)? And remember, Yngwie uses 'em in his cabs too!



I ran mine at first that way. It sounds decent but with the V30's I think it sounds better. Just my preference. My 2x12 1936 cab still has those speakers in it, when I really want to capture Beano tone I use that and the YJM. The V30's seem louder to me for some odd reason. Just my ears I guess. can't go wrong with either imho.


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> Here don't know if you have seen this before this is using an A cab & it sounds good to me!
> I prefer from 6.20 with the humbuckers myself!
> 
> Getting classic rock blues tones from the Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube



that's a good vid demonstrating it, but I wish they'd divulge the settings!


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Anybody on here, who runs his YJM through a 1960A cab with Celestion GT1275 speakers (standard)? It was the first cab I've ever tried the YJM with and I think it sounded pretty good too. I'am also thinking about getting this one as far as I have to pay my drivers license and the 1960AHW might be too expensive for now. Do you think it will sound awesome with the 1960A too (classic Rock)? And remember, Yngwie uses 'em in his cabs too!



I used my buddy's 1960A cab for a while with my YJM and it sounded good. I just got a 1960AHW a couple of months ago and it sounds awesome!


----------



## JimiRules

Holme said:


> Here don't know if you have seen this before this is using an A cab & it sounds good to me!
> I prefer from 6.20 with the humbuckers myself!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMhf_2dESt4]Getting classic rock blues tones from the Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> After watching that clip I immediately pulled the trigger on my YJM.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> Holme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here don't know if you have seen this before this is using an A cab & it sounds good to me!
> I prefer from 6.20 with the humbuckers myself!
> 
> Getting classic rock blues tones from the Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube
> 
> After watching that clip I immediately pulled the trigger on my YJM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the clips that made me pull the trigger on my YJM too. That and the advice from the great folk over here a the Marshall forums. I was going to go for an AFD, but I'm more of a Plexi fan. If it wasn't for these guys telling me that I could find one for cheap if I looked, I wouldn't have looked at all. YJMs are usually 1950 here, I got mine for 1550
Click to expand...


----------



## Ealdst

Holme said:


> Here don't know if you have seen this before this is using an A cab & it sounds good to me!
> I prefer from 6.20 with the humbuckers myself!
> 
> Getting classic rock blues tones from the Marshall YJM100 head - YouTube


 
Another person here who was influenced by this video on buying a YJM, it's a shame I'm finding the Andertons videos have gone downhill over the past year, they seem to have headed down the road of being just outright silly rather than the mix of humour and information they used to be. Plus every video Chappers seems to be playing the same things now. I used to watch all the videos they uploaded but now I only bother when I'm specifically interested in the product they're showing.


----------



## JIMJAM

Owned the YJM 3 weeks now. I now have 3 cabs in which to squeeze more tones out of. A stock Mesa 2x12 with C30s, a Mesa 2x12 with Celestion Golds and a very modded Marshall MC212 with 2 celestion V30s.
The MC212 sounded like crap even with $600 worth of golds in em. Just a muddy mess.I got a new Mesa cab and swapped speakers putting the v30s in the Marshall.I also replaced the particle/fiber?? wood back with a solid piece of oak.Nice and hard and to my surprise now kicks major ass!!
The punchy V30s in that big cavern cab now thumps.barefoot on wood floors is a major treat.My advice is get them cabs off the stands and on the floor.Much better overall response and base.

Sorry about the mess but getting ready to move to a much larger house.I will have a huuuuuge room, about the size of a large double garage under the house. I should be able to wreck my eardrums and go deaf in peace down there.

Also man does this head put out some heat! During the winter it will double as a space heater but here in the south summer is going to be hell.


----------



## dash8311

Looks good JimJam!

Gents,

I finally opened up my YJM (around 12 o clock) and along with my 1 watter and it's own 4x12, the sound is enormous. 

Absolutely amazing. 

I love this amp.


----------



## Dealmaker

Ealdst said:


> Another person here who was influenced by this video on buying a YJM, it's a shame I'm finding the Andertons videos have gone downhill over the past year, they seem to have headed down the road of being just outright silly rather than the mix of humour and information they used to be. Plus every video Chappers seems to be playing the same things now. I used to watch all the videos they uploaded but now I only bother when I'm specifically interested in the product they're showing.



Yeah I agree....he just comes across as a self promoting twat these days....I think they need a new guy


----------



## Holme

Dealmaker said:


> Yeah I agree....he just comes across as a self promoting twat these days....I think they need a new guy



Yeah i think they unfortunately got to the point where they thought their 'comedy' act was more interesting than the gear-shame really.......
Oh & Chappers looks a twat with 'dreadlocks'!


----------



## ^AXE^

My AFD is cooler.

lolz


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> My AFD is cooler.
> 
> lolz


----------



## ^AXE^

I have to admit. This one bad ass 1-2 punch.


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> I have to admit. This one bad ass 1-2 punch.



That does sound smart as fuck!
AFD's an expensive boost pedal though!


----------



## ^AXE^

It takes two AFD to match the* fookin *fury of my YJM!


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> It takes two AFD to match the* fookin *fury of my YJM!



Have you still got that iphone clip you did of them AXE?
There's probably a few guys on here that'd like to hear it!
(For those that haven't heard it-it sounded fat as fuck!!!)


----------



## ^AXE^

The drunk one? 

No.


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> The drunk one?
> 
> No.





It may have been-you recorded it with your iphone on a bar stool!


----------



## ^AXE^

I have this abomination.

YJM100/AFD100 Sound Check. by Axe Sage on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> I have this abomination.
> 
> YJM100/AFD100 Sound Check. by Axe Sage on SoundCloud - Hear the world



That sounds just fine!


----------



## ^AXE^

Holme said:


> That sounds just fine!



You're drunk already!


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> You're drunk already!


----------



## ^AXE^

'at's my boy!


----------



## byrdparis

Holme said:


>


 
lol


----------



## IntenseSH

^AXE^ said:


> I have this abomination.
> 
> YJM100/AFD100 Sound Check. by Axe Sage on SoundCloud - Hear the world




Double-post


----------



## IntenseSH

^AXE^ said:


> I have this abomination.
> 
> YJM100/AFD100 Sound Check. by Axe Sage on SoundCloud - Hear the world




Hey, what's the name of that song you played?


----------



## ^AXE^

I have no idea.

I have no idea.


----------



## maxxi

^AXE^ said:


> It takes two AFD to match the* fookin *fury of my YJM!


----------



## Redstone

Did someone say drink?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I took this from the AFD100 manual. I remember seeing it there when I was choosing between the AFD and YJM. I think they should have included this in the YJM manual, then again it may be a little different. Also this is for the 100watt mode.



Funny thing actually, as Chris George said that this is included in the YJM manual too. It might well be different but what would it be like in 50 Watt mode (which I don't use though)? Check out the official Marshall demo vid which I posted at the bottom of this text (I bet you guys have already seen it) and skip to 4:21! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VBxtErQuVU[/ame]


----------



## dash8311

You should play with 50 watt mode more, sounds great!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Funny thing actually, as Chris George said that this is included in the YJM manual too. It might well be different but what would it be like in 50 Watt mode (which I don't use though)? Check out the official Marshall demo vid which I posted at the bottom of this text (I bet you guys have already seen it) and skip to 4:21!
> 
> YJM100 Demo - YouTube



I noticed that too  Gosh darn it Chris, you liar!! 

I guess 50 watt mode is the same as 100 watt mode on the EPA scale just everything is halved


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> You should play with 50 watt mode more, sounds great!



I love it, I usually can't be bothered to lean over my amp and press the button  I wish I could mod it so the Half power switch could be pressed with the FX loop button on the footswitch


----------



## Holme

So what's the smallest guitar you can get?
Michael said this blow up one hasn't got  tonez?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> So what's the smallest guitar you can get?
> Michael said this blow up one hasn't got  tonez?



Now you'll need to save up so the lad can have a real plexi instead of having to deal with the YJM, by the time he's 18. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Now you'll need to save up so the lad can have a real plexi instead of having to deal with the YJM, by the time he's 18.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



That'd be an expensive do Blok.....
I'd have to buy him a house in the middle of a field to go with it!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> So what's the smallest guitar you can get?
> Michael said this blow up one hasn't got  tonez?



Get em one of these bad boys


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Get em one of these bad boys



Mint!!!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> That'd be an expensive do Blok.....
> I'd have to buy him a house in the middle of a field to go with it!



Nah, I don't live like that either (although I wouldn't mind) 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## ^AXE^

Mini Guitars


----------



## dash8311

Love his t-shirt! I would only assume his other Zep, The Who, and more AC/DC shirts are in the wash... he is a baby after-all


----------



## Redstone

^AXE^ said:


> Mini Guitars



Every time I see Rick all I can think of is this [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yRRqxJHQmA]Dream Police - Cheap Trick - 1979 Promo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> Love his t-shirt! I would only assume his other Zep, The Who, and more AC/DC shirts are in the wash... he is a baby after-all



He has a Rolling Stones in 3-6 month (bit big at 6 weeks ) & Black Sabbath & official Marshall ones on order!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> He has a Rolling Stones in 3-6 month (bit big at 6 weeks ) & Black Sabbath & official Marshall ones on order!



Stop it! You're making me want to buy some rock related shirts now  It's getting tough to save up for this Goldtop, I keep thinking of cool things that I'd like to buy


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Stop it! You're making me want to buy some rock related shirts now  It's getting tough to save up for this Goldtop, I keep thinking of cool things that I'd like to buy



Get it whilst you can mate!
You know how many times i've just got the money to get a Fender 70's then kissed it on the ass!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Get it whilst you can mate!
> You know how many times i've just got the money to get a Fender 70's then kissed it on the ass!



I should have half of the money for it by June. I'll also be going over to the part of England that the store is based so I'll get to play it then. They say they will hold it for as long as I like if I pay 50% of it. I have no idea where the rest of the money is going to come from tho  I had enough trouble saving up for my YJM, not to mention, College in september, I'll be broke for the next few years 

I really shouldn't have asked for some pics of it, now I'm getting excited


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I should have half of the money for it by June. I'll also be going over to the part of England that the store is based so I'll get to play it then. They say they will hold it for as long as I like if I pay 50% of it. I have no idea where the rest of the money is going to come from tho  I had enough trouble saving up for my YJM, not to mention, College in september, I'll be broke for the next few years
> 
> I really shouldn't have asked for some pics of it, now I'm getting excited



Nice!






Are you considering asking them if they'll take your normal SG as trade or selling it towards?


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you considering asking them if they'll take your normal SG as trade or selling it towards?



My SG is gone, just sold it a few weeks ago. I'll miss it, but I'll soon forget about it when I've got that Goldtop. I'm looking for a summer job, but these isn't a single one where I live


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> My SG is gone, just sold it a few weeks ago. I'll miss it, but I'll soon forget about it when I've got that Goldtop. I'm looking for a summer job, but these isn't a single one where I live





You need to open that Pizza shop!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> You need to open that Pizza shop!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

dash8311 said:


> You should play with 50 watt mode more, sounds great!



Yeah, it definitley sounds good but I still prefer the 100w mode because it's got more balls to it!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I noticed that too  Gosh darn it Chris, you liar!!
> 
> I guess 50 watt mode is the same as 100 watt mode on the EPA scale just everything is halved



This might very well be the case. Btw, it took me a long time to get my YJM too since I'am only 16 years old! Luckily still made it in time, lol.


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> This might very well be the case. Btw, it took me a long time to get my YJM too since I'am only 16 years old! Luckily still made it in time, lol.



Is AllenCollinsExplorer (you're now called Ace!) the youngest doughnut slinger...

EVER!!!!


----------



## dash8311

Redstone, LPs are what a Line of Credit are for


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> Is AllenCollinsExplorer (you're now called Ace!) the youngest doughnut slinger...
> 
> EVER!!!!



Probably


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Redstone, LPs are what a Line of Credit are for



As a 17 year old, credit is not something I have access too unfortunately


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> As a 17 year old, credit is not something I have access too unfortunately



This could be a blessing-having a pocket full of cash is better than a drawer full of debt!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> This could be a blessing-having a pocket full of cash is better than a drawer full of debt!



I'm not a fan of anything that involves paying interest on. That's why I advised my dad not to take a loan out when he was renovating a house that he inherited. He only took from his own pocket and now the house is doing nothing but putting that money slowly back into his pocket.

I just found out that they offer a 0% 12 month financing plan for the guitar. Maybe I can strike a deal with them and maybe they will let me take it home if I pay 50% of the bill.

Also what do you think of this. They want (everything in pounds) 2800 for the guitar. I can get it elsewhere for 2520, I am going to present them with the price quotation for this too. I am going to offer them 2400, do you think they might go for it?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I'm not a fan of anything that involves paying interest on. That's why I advised my dad not to take a loan out when he was renovating a house that he inherited. He only took from his own pocket and now the house is doing nothing but putting that money slowly back into his pocket.
> 
> I just found out that they offer a 0% 12 month financing plan for the guitar. Maybe I can strike a deal with them and maybe they will let me take it home if I pay 50% of the bill.
> 
> Also what do you think of this. They want (everything in pounds) 2800 for the guitar. I can get it elsewhere for 2520, I am going to present them with the price quotation for this too. I am going to offer them 2400, do you think they might go for it?



I would 100% get them to AT LEAST price match the cheapest price you have seen-why should you pay nearly £300 more?
£300 is a weeks wage to some people!
Either they bring down the price or you don't by from them!

Oh hang on 0% for 12 month-there's you're £280!!!

Cheeky gits!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I would 100% get them to AT LEAST price match the cheapest price you have seen-why should you pay nearly £300 more?
> £300 is a weeks wage to some people!
> Either they bring down the price or you don't by from them!
> 
> Oh hang on 0% for 12 month-there's you're £280!!!
> 
> Cheeky gits!



 I might try them with 2300 first and make a 2nd offer of 2400, maybe that will give me more of a chance of getting it for that the price I want. Either that or they could tell me to sod off  The cards are in my favor. The guitar has been sitting there on the shelf since 2011 with nobody looking at it, that should bring the price down since it is a demo model and nobody else wanted to buy it. They may just decide to flog it off to me. It is a buyers market too. Only time will tell I guess. I think I might offer him something super low like 900 for it and see what he says. I'd love to see the look on the salesman's face


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> I'm not a fan of anything that involves paying interest on. That's why I advised my dad not to take a loan out when he was renovating a house that he inherited. He only took from his own pocket and now the house is doing nothing but putting that money slowly back into his pocket.
> 
> I just found out that they offer a 0% 12 month financing plan for the guitar. Maybe I can strike a deal with them and *maybe they will let me take it home if I pay 50% of the bill.*
> 
> Also what do you think of this. They want (everything in pounds) 2800 for the guitar. I can get it elsewhere for 2520, I am going to present them with the price quotation for this too. I am going to offer them 2400, do you think they might go for it?


 
I've bought most of my gear on these kinda deals over the last few years (infact my YJM was just paid off at the beginning of the month!), most places usually let you take the guitar/amp/whatever home on 9 months interest free credit with a 10% deposit upfront - however you can opt to pay a higher deposit if you want. And definitely haggle on the price, especially if it's an ex-demo model, although in my experience many stores will not price match unless you buy outright (last time I tried the economy was in a much better place tho!).

Unfortunately I really need to save up all I can for a house at the moment (28 and still live with parents) which is stopping me from yet another one of these interest free offers.....


----------



## dash8311

I would keep saving and get the Custom Shop version of the '61 if you're going that route. Beautiful playing guitar - you get what you pay for


----------



## Ealdst

dash8311 said:


> I would keep saving and get the Custom Shop version of the '61 if you're going that route. Beautiful playing guitar - you get what you pay for



Haha don't tempt me, I'm not saving at all for any new gear at the moment - in the last year I bought a Gibson Les Paul Traditional (my first Gibson guitar) and the YJM. It's been a good year and my other half would absolutely slaughter me if I even thought of making another big purchase anytime soon lol.


----------



## dash8311

Ealdst said:


> Haha don't tempt me, I'm not saving at all for any new gear at the moment - in the last year I bought a Gibson Les Paul Traditional (my first Gibson guitar) and the YJM. It's been a good year and my other half would absolutely slaughter me if I even thought of making another big purchase anytime soon lol.



Ah that's alright mate, say what you will, but I've put the bug in your ear and that GAS won't go away now, I promise. 

Every time you go to the music shop now you'll only scan for that little custom shop sticker on the pick guard!


----------



## dash8311

PS, ouch my ears, this thing is LOUD. I'll enjoy that ringing, it'll be the last time I hear that frequency!


----------



## Ealdst

dash8311 said:


> Ah that's alright mate, say what you will, but I've put the bug in your ear and that GAS won't go away now, I promise.
> 
> Every time you go to the music shop now you'll only scan for that little custom shop sticker on the pick guard!



This is more true than I'd like to admit


----------



## db3266

Does anyone use the effects loop and not use the footswitch?
If I put my Reverb pedal in the effects loop, is the loop always active?
Are there any down sides to this?

I'm not hugely impressed with my TREX Room mate Junior. The reverb tends to get lost. I have read this can be an issue when running a reverb into the front of a 'gainy' preamp.
Hence, I'm considering putting it in the effects loop. The obvious downside to me is more cables (if I keep the pedal on my board), but other than that, I can't think of any?


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> Does anyone use the effects loop and not use the footswitch?
> If I put my Reverb pedal in the effects loop, is the loop always active?
> Are there any down sides to this?
> 
> I'm not hugely impressed with my TREX Room mate Junior. The reverb tends to get lost. I have read this can be an issue when running a reverb into the front of a 'gainy' preamp.
> Hence, I'm considering putting it in the effects loop. The obvious downside to me is more cables (if I keep the pedal on my board), but other than that, I can't think of any?



I wouldn't have thought so?
Give it a whirl-you're lucky enough to have an FX loop so why not take advantage of it!


----------



## db3266

The FX loop is switchable though isn't it? either from the footswitch or from the rear panel. ie, every time I switch the amp on, I would have to contort myself to readch around the rear panel and switch it on. (a feature I don't like about the YJM, I would like to use 50W mode more, but I don't for this very reason).


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> The FX loop is switchable though isn't it? either from the footswitch or from the rear panel. ie, every time I switch the amp on, I would have to contort myself to readch around the rear panel and switch it on. (a feature I don't like about the YJM, I would like to use 50W mode more, but I don't for this very reason).



Yep the 50W mode & FX loop have to be activated each time you turn the amp on-but you'd still only have to tap the FX loop once when you turn the amp on-turning the reverb pedal on & off wouldn't affect the sound of the amp if the FX loop was left on?

Would it?!


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> Does anyone use the effects loop and not use the footswitch?
> If I put my Reverb pedal in the effects loop, is the loop always active?
> Are there any down sides to this?
> 
> I'm not hugely impressed with my TREX Room mate Junior. The reverb tends to get lost. I have read this can be an issue when running a reverb into the front of a 'gainy' preamp.
> Hence, I'm considering putting it in the effects loop. The obvious downside to me is more cables (if I keep the pedal on my board), but other than that, I can't think of any?



When I turn mine on, I engage either the 50w button on the back if I am going to utilize it, as well as turn on the effects loop. The loop is always on, and I turn on/off effects as needed. I have been using loops this way for eons. No issues. 

I do the same with my AFD. Loop on constant, activate effects as needed. Plus with the AFD it has that boost when the loop is active but mine isn't set to boost the signal that much.

On my YJM any boost stuff I do in front of the amp. I just got an EP boost pedal and I swear I've barely used the on board boost since. it's THAT good. It was JUST what I was seeking. 



db3266 said:


> The FX loop is switchable though isn't it? either from the footswitch or from the rear panel. ie, every time I switch the amp on, I would have to contort myself to readch around the rear panel and switch it on. (a feature I don't like about the YJM, I would like to use 50W mode more, but I don't for this very reason).



I wish the EPA knob was on the front, I could live with the boost/reverb switches on the back, but the EPA I do turn a lot more. Once my front knobs are set, I use the EPA to set/adjust my volume as my VI and VII are almost dimed and stay that way. (to the dismay of any 'guests' that may want to play thru MY amp....)


----------



## ^AXE^

I put this in front of my YJM and now it sounds like a SLO 100.


----------



## Holme

Only pedal i use is this-






Everything else is just YJM!


----------



## dash8311

I've been using the Vega Pro 58 as a pseudo-boost and sounds great! Very tactile and touch sensitive, almost an SVDS... almost!  Waiting patiently for the SoloDallas Replica

...make shift coat hanger antenna lol


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> I've been using the Vega Pro 58 as a pseudo-boost and sounds great! Very tactile and touch sensitive, almost an SVDS... almost!  Waiting patiently for the SoloDallas Replica
> 
> ...make shift coat hanger antenna lol



Never seen one of those before dash!


----------



## db3266

Pedals!!

After waiting for British customs to get their fingers out of there arses (they had my package for nearly two weeks!), my new Analogman pedals arrived 






I've tried lots of Fuzz pedals and never really liked them, (Dunlop, Jam Pedals), I stumbled across the Astro Fuzz when I was ordering my Beano Boost. It is described as an overdrive/fuzz. Well, it certainly is just that and it is awesome!

Think, Mountain, Mississippi Queen.  It's got a very liquid smooth fuzz, it can be turned down to breakup point to be a little more grainy if that's what you like. It is definatly not a full on in your face fuzz at all. I love it. The Volume control is very effective. I've been playing through my YJM, getting very liquid od/fuzz at volumes I can easily talk over. Very cool.

The Beano Boost is a 'mini Beano'. No Battery, only 9V DC power jack. Again, I have tried various treble boosters in the past (Jam Pedals, Throbak, a few other less boutique options), all have been noisy. The Beano Boost is a little noisy if stacked in front of the Xotic Pedal BB preamp, but on it's own it is relatively quiet. It's a great pedal, I like to toggle switch to choose between treble, mid, bass. I'm not sure which is best for my setup yet, I need to experiment. It's a great sounding pedal. But, It is amazingly similar in tone to the Xotic BB Preamp.

Analogman makes some good stuff!

My board will be finished when my Teese Pic Wah arrives..


----------



## dash8311

Holme said:


> Never seem one of those before dash!



Sounds very good, but that's my opinion only. I highly suggest checking out Fil's site (solodallas.com) about the SVDS Replica. A pedal version is expected in addition to the full Gold Tag version, adding that extra touch of boost and compression that these old wireless systems use to.

Not pictured is the transmitter. I've hooked it up into a Boss NS-2 which serves two purposes:

1) The NS-2 has a loop (send/return) feature which I plug the Vega Tx & Rx into, allowing a stationary mounting of the transmitter and cuts down on noise that this old system generates when moving around.

2) As above, the NS-2 closes the gate and cuts down on a small amount of hiss that is generated by, again, old wireless 

My hope is when the Replica arrives, it will be Guitar > SVDS Replica > YJM


----------



## Holme

This is how bad I am!
Upstairs I have a Vox Satchurater & a MXR ZW that I had BEFORE I got my YJM in 2011-
And I STILL haven't tried them!
How bad's that!


----------



## dash8311

Haha pretty bad. 

At least plug them in for a few seconds each to realize how great the YJM really is and that it doesn't need much in front of it


----------



## Redstone

Pe-dal?? I rarely use pedals through my amp. I have a bad monkey and a boss me-50 but they just collect dust.


----------



## FennRx

I have the me50. I use the ts setting; lately I've found my strat sounds pretty good with the rat


----------



## dash8311

I've heard good things about the Bad Monkey (PhilX?)


----------



## duncan11

Here is goldie going into an EP boost, up just shy of 50% then into the YJM, UNBoosted.

Some Black Crowes-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5rQXj5DPJw"]Goldie does Black Crowes - YouTube[/ame]

I don't need the on board boost anymore imho.....

Here is a clip when i turn the EP off, around the :40 sec mark in this-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GolG5XJtxkg"]EP boost with YJM and Goldie - YouTube[/ame]

You can here it get really weak sounding. Towards the end I re-engage it. Big difference. Almost like two channels if you ask me. 

That EP pedal is just what I was seeking for this. 


BUT....the Shanks doesn't sound AS full with the EP/YJM.

Sultans of Swing and Black Magic Woman, again YJM unboosted-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01d3Y7MqKww"]Shanks with EP/YJM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> I've heard good things about the Bad Monkey (PhilX?)



I found out about it through him. It works brilliantly with my VM, but it makes my YJM a bit too loud for my liking. Great for a master volume amp though.


----------



## Holme

duncan11 said:


> Here is goldie going into an EP boost, up just shy of 50% then into the YJM, UNBoosted.
> 
> Some Black Crowes-
> 
> Goldie does Black Crowes - YouTube
> 
> I don't need the on board boost anymore imho.....
> 
> Here is a clip when i turn the EP off, around the :40 sec mark in this-
> 
> EP boost with YJM and Goldie - YouTube
> 
> You can here it get really weak sounding. Towards the end I re-engage it. Big difference. Almost like two channels if you ask me.
> 
> That EP pedal is just what I was seeking for this.
> 
> 
> BUT....the Shanks doesn't sound AS full with the EP/YJM.
> 
> Sultans of Swing and Black Magic Woman, again YJM unboosted-
> 
> Shanks with EP/YJM - YouTube



Sounds good!

If I was to get another pedal I think I'd like a decent delay!
What delay pedals are you guys using & do you use them with the FX loop or up front?


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> If I was to get another pedal I think I'd like a decent delay!
> What delay pedals are you guys using & do you use them with the FX loop or up front?



Thanks. The only thing in the YJM's loop is a Boss DD7 digital delay. On my AFD, I have a TC flashback, old boss chours, univibe, Boss reverb (I need to remove it I hardly use it) and a Boss harmonist. 

I always run my delays in the loop, I don't like the way the retain too much of an imbalance with the dry/wet sound when ran in front. That's a huge reason why I hardly play the JCM1 because of the lack of a loop. The TC has a lot more features imho than the Boss DD7. I used to use a DD6 for many many years, but it fried itself somehow. I actually think it sounded better than the DD7 does for some odd reason.


----------



## Argon66

I have been using my trusty old Fulltone ACD V4 in front when I want some extra hair...and a DD3 in the loop (but barely use it). 

I am running the ACD at 18V in LP mode (seems more transparent to me). Vol, gain, and tone a touch past noon. 

Once in a while I put a Retrosonic phaser in front for some swirly fun. 

Thats it kiddies. 

P.S. I've stopped jumping channels lately too. With my LP, it has a bit more bite and I'm digging that tone more right now. Tone controls at 7 and CH1 maxed. 

Fukken bliss.


----------



## 66 galaxie

dash8311 said:


> I've been using the Vega Pro 58 as a pseudo-boost and sounds great! Very tactile and touch sensitive, almost an SVDS... almost!  Waiting patiently for the SoloDallas Replica
> 
> ...make shift coat hanger antenna lol



Fil just made a thread the other day, the pedals are ready for preorder.

http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/56430-schaffer-replica-stomp-box-pedal-finally-available.html


----------



## dash8311

I've been following it's progress very closely over the past two years, he has a close knit follow it seems. It'll be a great to finally play one.

Ordered a guitar yesterday... Details to follow in the coming weeks during it's build.


----------



## Rodney

For any interested YJM enthusiasts there is a good one on Ebay Australia at present , seems to be in mint condition according to the seller


----------



## Grogshla

that amp is way overpriced. For 30 dollars more than they are asking you can get a brand new one over here.


----------



## seattleman1969

Quasar-Kid said:


> I told my girlfriend to take a better picture of me and make me look cool and her reply was something like
> "You're not actually very cool... so how am I going to do that..?"
> I wept



Ouch.....


----------



## ^AXE^

Tube rolling and experimentation weekend coming up.

Going to try 2 6L6GC in the 1 & 3 positions first. Then 2 & 4. 

Then 1 2 3 & 4.


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> Tube rolling and experimentation weekend coming up.
> 
> Going to try 2 6L6GC in the 1 & 3 positions first. Then 2 & 4.
> 
> Then 1 2 3 & 4.




I've never tried different valves!


----------



## Redstone

I've got a Tung-Sol 12AX7 in V1 in the pre-amp. Sounds kinda good, not much of a difference, just a little more grit


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Redstone




----------



## dash8311




----------



## dash8311

Because I can


----------



## Redstone

Seeing how the YJM thread is in random pic mode, here is one of me driving fir the first time.


----------



## melomanarock

Redstone said:


> Seeing how the YJM thread is in random pic mode, here is one of me driving fir the first time.



Does it come in black??


----------



## FennRx

went to a jam last night.....two YJM halfstacks is quite a beautiful thing. brought a tear to my eye and a ringing to my ear.


----------



## Machine Head

After two weeks of owning the YJM100 I'm very happy with it so far and so I thought to write my first post in this epic thread. I've never owned a NMV amp before and one of the reasons to buy this amp at all is the EPA feature it has. I do hear now why a Plexi amp needs to be run at the highest volume settings if it's about that particular nice overdriven tube sound it can produce. Thanks Marshall for EPA!

The amp sounded well with all the different types of guitars I've plugged in and reacted nicely to their various volume and tone pot settings.

The built-in distortion circuit is good for me and I haven't tried any other OD/DS pedals in front of the YJM100 yet. The gate is good to have for hi-gain settings I think but otherwise I switch it off.

The YJM100 gives me definitively different tone colours I don't get from the other amps and vice-versa it can't replace the others. I'm satisfied with the choice of Marshall sounds I now have: YJM100, JCM1, AFD100 and JVM1.


----------



## dash8311

Welcome Machine Head! Lots of nice gear there!


----------



## Holme

Machine Head!

Nice set up!


----------



## chinesexrocks

On the subject of tubes, I replaced the POS stock power tubes with REAL winged c's and a tung sol in V1, and rebaised the amp hotter (about 40 on the trim) and it made a big difference in my opinion. The stock marshall labeled winged c's sounded like shit, and v1 blew as soon as I took the amp to about half power and that was with the amp biased cold, the tung sol just gave me a tiny bit more gain, but it did wonders for single high notes.


----------



## Redstone

Dayum that is one nice set-up


----------



## ^AXE^

I just love this picture so I'll post it "again"


----------



## FennRx

need to replace DSL with YJM


----------



## ^AXE^

Indeed!


----------



## ufguy73

no shit, whats that piece of crap in top of the yjm! 

great set-up!


----------



## Redstone




----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I want one of those too! That's the tone I'am seeking with my YJM and it does that just perfectly! Redstone, you should know these amps as an AC/DC fan! 



Is there anybody out there, who can tell me how to make the pics big? I just don't get how you guys do that!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I want one of those too! That's the tone I'am seeking with my YJM and it does that just perfectly! Redstone, you should know these amps as an AC/DC fan!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anybody out there, who can tell me how to make the pics big? I just don't get how you guys do that!



Haha I'm a huge AC/DC fan, that's why decided to get a YJM over an AFD, I would really love an AFD though, maybe some day I'll have both.

Anyway, here is how you post a big picture.


First find the link of the image you want to post.


Then go to make a post, this works in quick post or advanced post. Clock the button that I highlighted with the arrow.





A box something like this will pop up.





Paste the image link into the box like this and click ok or done.





It should look like this then.





And once you post it the image will appear.

Tip: make sure you done delete the image link after you click ok/done because sometimes it highlights it and if you press a key it will delete it and you will have to paste it in again.

Enjoy


----------



## John 14:6

Machine Head said:


> After two weeks of owning the YJM100 I'm very happy with it so far and so I thought to write my first post in this epic thread. I've never owned a NMV amp before and one of the reasons to buy this amp at all is the EPA feature it has. I do hear now why a Plexi amp needs to be run at the highest volume settings if it's about that particular nice overdriven tube sound it can produce. Thanks Marshall for EPA!
> 
> The amp sounded well with all the different types of guitars I've plugged in and reacted nicely to their various volume and tone pot settings.
> 
> The built-in distortion circuit is good for me and I haven't tried any other OD/DS pedals in front of the YJM100 yet. The gate is good to have for hi-gain settings I think but otherwise I switch it off.
> 
> The YJM100 gives me definitively different tone colours I don't get from the other amps and vice-versa it can't replace the others. I'm satisfied with the choice of Marshall sounds I now have: YJM100, JCM1, AFD100 and JVM1.


I recommend that any YJM100 owner ditch the stock SED Winged C's for some Groove Tubes EL34M Mullard Dual Getter copies. I just put some of these Chinese Mullard copies in my YJM100 and they sound full on AMAZING. The SED's do not break up early. My Groove Tubes EL34M have a power rating of 4 which is medium break up. Some guys complain that the YJM100 does not have enough distortion at lower EPA settings without the boost being used. The EL34M's will fix that right away. They are way less boomy than the Winged C's also. They have an incredible midrange and they just drip with chunky, crunchy, harmonic filled, singing goodness. It just make everything sound "right" or authentic with this amp. I am also using JJ's 12AX7's in the preamp. This tube combo is what should be in the amp stock.


----------



## Redstone

John 14:6 said:


> I recommend that any YJM100 owner ditch the stock SED Winged C's for some Groove Tubes EL34M Mullard Dual Getter copies. I just put some of these Chinese Mullard copies in my YJM100 and they sound full on AMAZING. The SED's do not break up early. My Groove Tubes EL34M have a power rating of 4 which is medium break up. Some guys complain that the YJM100 does not have enough distortion at lower EPA settings without the boost being used. The EL34M's will fix that right away. They are way less boomy than the Winged C's also. They have an incredible midrange and they just drip with chunky, crunchy, harmonic filled, singing goodness. It just make everything sound "right" or authentic with this amp. I am also using JJ's 12AX7's in the preamp. This tube combo is what should be in the amp stock.



I noticed that sometimes my YJM sounds a little dull, lacking a bit of distortion. Most of the time it sounds perfect, just the right amount of distortion and crunch. I've been thinking about some new tubes so maybe I'll give these a try after I get my new guitar. I use the boost as a subtle gain/distortion boost. I just adds that extra little boost thaI need sometimes. I have the gain set to about 10-11 o clock and the boost volume around 1-2 o clock. Give it a try for youself if you want a kind of modded plexi sound.


----------



## FennRx

When I want more, I use my new-to-me Bad Monkey. Instant fatty OD.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> When I want more, I use my new-to-me Bad Monkey. Instant fatty OD.



The Bad Monkey is awesome but it makes my YJM a little too loud. It's absolutely awesome with my VM though. I really need to try it in the JCM1 some day.


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> The Bad Monkey is awesome but it makes my YJM a little too loud. It's absolutely awesome with my VM though. I really need to try it in the JCM1 some day.



i'm not sure i understand. it seems you switched from english into some other language mid sentence. 

Sorry, I'm a stereotypical monolingual American.

I tried using my Guvnor but that one makes the YJM feedback uncontrollably. When fully attenuated, it was great.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> i'm not sure i understand. it seems you switched from english into some other language mid sentence.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a stereotypical monolingual American.
> 
> I tried using my Guvnor but that one makes the YJM feedback uncontrollably. When fully attenuated, it was great.



I keep my YJM really low, on the first notch of the EPA dial, not all the way down though. The Bad Monkey adds a little bit of a volume boost pushing it up a notch.


----------



## ^AXE^

Soon, like Wednesday soon.


----------



## FennRx

axe, got any good video links? I dont have any idea what that sounds like. What songs/artists utilize the Klon?


----------



## ^AXE^

Pretty long winded but a good representation.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hRr_MF4M7Q]Klon Centaur demonstration (studio quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

thanks for posting, i've been wondering that myself about the klons. 

Personally I'm very happy with just the EP booster in front. I've been not having to hit the boost anymore. The two main guitars I run thru it (Goldie and Page #1) don't need the on board YJM boost when the EP is there. 

I have yet to find a guitar the sounds better than Goldie does thru the YJM. Even PG....


----------



## ^AXE^

Here's one for sale. 

LOL


----------



## dash8311

^AXE^ said:


> Here's one for sale.
> 
> LOL



Lol, no thanks.

Mike at On Floor Audio (Hot Tubes 70 is his user name here) hand builds his replica of these and they sound great. You should check him out if you're looking for a Klon Klone. Cheap and good to deal with as well.


----------



## Redstone

Holy Sheep, we are nearly at 100 pages


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Holy Sheep, we are nearly at 100 pages



Lol, I was wondering who would be the first post on page 100


----------



## ufguy73

well, with all the chest rug and donut picture posts, what did you expect


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Haha I'm a huge AC/DC fan, that's why decided to get a YJM over an AFD, I would really love an AFD though, maybe some day I'll have both.
> 
> Anyway, here is how you post a big picture.
> 
> 
> First find the link of the image you want to post.
> 
> 
> Then go to make a post, this works in quick post or advanced post. Clock the button that I highlighted with the arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A box something like this will pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paste the image link into the box like this and click ok or done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should look like this then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once you post it the image will appear.
> 
> Tip: make sure you done delete the image link after you click ok/done because sometimes it highlights it and if you press a key it will delete it and you will have to paste it in again.
> 
> Enjoy



Thank you! That's extremly helpful! Thanks for posting the screenshots too!


----------



## Redstone

ufguy73 said:


> well, with all the chest rug and donut picture posts, what did you expect


----------



## ufguy73

Redstone said:


>



you forgot the donuts


----------



## Holme

ufguy73 said:


> you forgot the donuts










As it goes when I started this thread I purposefully made it to be chilled out & humorous!
Plus compared to other large amp threads on here it does stay related to the amp & gear people are trying with it!


----------



## indeedido

I'm making a run for page 100! Damn I missed. LOL


----------



## 66 galaxie

This would make a good start to 100...
Edit... or not!


----------



## Holme

66 galaxie said:


> This would make a good start to 100...
> Edit... or not!



Actually that would!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Ok... how about my latest CBG "V" prototype with the YJM...
Damn... missed again!


----------



## 66 galaxie




----------



## Holme

Sod's law all these top pics are popping up & the 100th page starter will be a load of jibberish!


----------



## Redstone

Here is my shot for 100, I made it myself


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Here is my shot for 100, I made it myself



Good work!
I reckon there's another X10 posts after this hence the reply!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

How about if I floodpost a pic of the ultimate plexi (my JTM) until I reach page 100 for you guys. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## dash8311




----------



## Holme

Some fuckers gonna post a Gorilla Tubecruncher!


----------



## dash8311

I sort 40 posts by page, not the forum default of 30... so I'm only at 75 pages 


...but I'll help anyway haha


----------



## Redstone

Here is the cratest amp off all time


----------



## duncan11




----------



## Redstone




----------



## 66 galaxie

Front shot of my latest CBG "V" prototype...


----------



## dash8311

66 galaxie said:


> Front shot of my latest CBG "V" prototype...




Which speakers are in your cab?


----------



## 66 galaxie

dash8311 said:


> Which speakers are in your cab?



75s


----------



## j-co

Boom!


----------



## ^AXE^

sex!


----------



## j-co

Thanks, man.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Perfect for 100.


----------



## dash8311

crossroadsnyc said:


> Perfect for YJM100.



fixed


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> fixed


----------



## John 14:6

Happy ONE HUNDRED guys!


----------



## dash8311

Considering the 6100 thread was started before the internet was invented, I'd say we have a long way to go...

But in the mean time, it's a good place to be!


----------



## Mat_P

Ahhh, just want to post something on page #100, LOL!

YJM100, JMP2203 and two R7's in action on a little event that wasn't worth the hassle of rolling the equipment out of the practice room. More of a payed for band practice really 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=554461257918237&set=vb.100000631033103&type=2&theater


----------



## arock

Mat_P said:


> Ahhh, just want to post something on page #100, LOL!
> 
> YJM100, JMP2203 and two R7's in action on a little event that wasn't worth the hassle of rolling the equipment out of the practice room. More of a payed for band practice really
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=554461257918237&set=vb.100000631033103&type=2&theater


That was great man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> Some fuckers gonna post a Gorilla Tubecruncher!



One of the worst amps ever made!


----------



## Mat_P

arock said:


> That was great man! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks, bud!


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> Some fuckers gonna post a Gorilla Tubecruncher!



My buddy had one, but smaller IIRC. Didn't they used to make a full stack, replete with the polyester fiber carpet cover on the head and cabs, around the early 90's? 


Now here is a wall of sound.....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

j-co said:


> Boom!



Do you have more pictures of the guitar that you can share?


----------



## dash8311

Mat_P said:


> Ahhh, just want to post something on page #100, LOL!
> 
> YJM100, JMP2203 and two R7's in action on a little event that wasn't worth the hassle of rolling the equipment out of the practice room. More of a payed for band practice really
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=554461257918237&set=vb.100000631033103&type=2&theater



Great sound!


----------



## j-co

crossroadsnyc said:


> Do you have more pictures of the guitar that you can share?


 
I have a couple:


----------



## Redstone

j-co said:


> I have a couple:



THE SEXINESS!! IT BURNS


----------



## Holme

Said it before & I'll say it again-Custom necks (IMO) look ALOT better than Standards.......

Now what the fucks a 'Custom' called?
An R2-D2 or a C3-PO?


----------



## j-co

That one is a run of the mill custom. No R's, but it does have a CS on the back of the headstock.

2006


----------



## Ealdst

j-co said:


> Boom!


 
Love the gear but the guitar being slung over the amp via the strap makes me very nervous for its safety! Then again I am only just coming round to the idea of wall hangers despite them being good enough for thousand's of pounds worth of guitars in many music shops around the world.


----------



## dash8311

I bought a studfinder (it beeps when it's near me, is that normal? ) and used extra long wood screws to attach my Hercules wall hangers to the wall with stud backing. They aren't coming off anytime soon.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Mat_P said:


> Ahhh, just want to post something on page #100, LOL!
> 
> YJM100, JMP2203 and two R7's in action on a little event that wasn't worth the hassle of rolling the equipment out of the practice room. More of a payed for band practice really
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=554461257918237&set=vb.100000631033103&type=2&theater



Sounds awesome! Would love to hear some "The Boys Are Back In Town" too!


----------



## Mat_P

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Sounds awesome! Would love to hear some "The Boys Are Back In Town" too!



Thank mate!
http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/16.TheBoysAreBackInTown.mp3
Little pub gig with the amp on 50W and EPA at about 11:00. The YJM is playing the upper melody thingy.
Though I honestly like this one better. YJM does the solo. 
http://www.classics-hangar.de/privat/17.Don'tBelieveAWord.mp3


----------



## dash8311

Sounds great, band is tight. Singer needs to actually sing the melody during the verses though, that's the missing piece to nail Boys Are Back in Town.


----------



## arock

Guys, I really don't understand this amp. How can it sound better than I remember every time I play it?

Of course, my playing is always worse than I remember, but that's my fault.


----------



## Holme

arock said:


> Guys, I really don't understand this amp. How can it sound better than I remember every time I play it?
> 
> Of course, my playing is always worse than I remember, but that's my fault.



Because its the pinnacle of awesome in a fuck off "I'm Here!" Major!


----------



## duncan11

arock said:


> Guys, I really don't understand this amp. How can it sound better than I remember every time I play it?
> 
> Of course, my playing is always worse than I remember, but that's my fault.



I know the exact feeling you are describing. I've even been playing my AFD less  for me two of my guitars sound their best thru the YJM, Goldie and page.


----------



## Redstone

I literally can't get enough of my YJM. I absolutely love it! It's perfect for me, I'm so glad the guys on here convinced me to go for it over the other amps I was considering. I would love an AFD too, but the YJM is better for me, I ended up getting a JCM1 for my Slush tonez and what not. AFDs were 1600 0ver here new and some guy is trying to flog one for 2k second hand, knowing that there are only like 5 in Ireland. I would love it, but at that price, he can keep it!


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I literally can't get enough of my YJM. I absolutely love it! It's perfect for me, I'm so glad the guys on here convinced me to go for it over the other amps I was considering. I would love an AFD too, but the YJM is better for me, I ended up getting a JCM1 for my Slush tonez and what not. AFDs were 1600 0ver here new and some guy is trying to flog one for 2k second hand, knowing that there are only like 5 in Ireland. I would love it, but at that price, he can keep it!



Yeah he'll have it a while at that price. Same as the guys on ebay here who hock them for 2800 or try to


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Yeah he'll have it a while at that price. Same as the guys on ebay here who hock them for 2800 or try to



I might offer him 1k for it and see what he says. That is around $1.3k. I can't wait for his reaction


----------



## dash8311

Sorry to jump in late here, was playing my YJM


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Sorry to jump in late here, was playing my YJM



Thats a very valid reason to be late


----------



## j-co

I'm still over the moon with this amp. I've really liked a lot of amps, but this one blows my mind every time it gets turned on. I can't figure why, but it does sound better each time it's fired up. Tough to get my head around that one.

Oh, and louder too.


----------



## chinesexrocks

j-co said:


> I'm still over the moon with this amp. I've really liked a lot of amps, but this one blows my mind every time it gets turned on. I can't figure why, but it does sound better each time it's fired up. Tough to get my head around that one.
> 
> Oh, and louder too.



I think it's pretty much just the amp getting burned in, I can't wait until a few years from now to hear how it sounds.


----------



## Redstone

I'm pretty sure that the YJM might go down in marshall history as one of the "grail" amps


----------



## indeedido

I couldn't hear you. My EPA was up 3/4 of the way. I SAY 3/4 OF THE WAY!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

indeedido said:


> I couldn't hear you. My EPA was up 3/4 of the way. I SAY 3/4 OF THE WAY!



WHAAA? Can't hear ya.
Mine does not even have EPA. No MV either 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*And it isn't a YJM either.


----------



## Holme




----------



## Ealdst

Anyone tried a Rockbox Baby Blues with the YJM yet? Been considering getting one for a long time now and might finally bite the bullet when I get paid at the end of the month. Also might get an audio interface so I can embarrass myself by posting some recordings .


----------



## John 14:6

Yngwie Malmsteen will be Oscar Jordan's guest on the next episode of Oscar's Guitar Shop which can be heard on line on LA Talk Radio every Friday at 2:00 PST. You can always listen to the pod cast any time after the show once they post it if you miss the original broadcast. Oscar always has great players on and he does an excellent job with the interviews. I figure there are more than a few Yngwie fans amongst us YJM100 owners. They always talk gear on Oscar's Guitar Shop so I am sure they will talk about the YJM100. I just saw Yngwie in concert in San Diego last night and he was incredible as always. The opening band had a guitarist names Ethan Brosh who was a full blown MONSTER player.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9ZsC_dgS8U"]Ethan Brosh (featuring george lynch) DOWNWARD SPIRAL Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf_ROPmvw-A"]Interview with Ethan Brosh of Burning Heat, April 27, 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

I just found this clip of Yngwie's San Diego 5/14 show on Youtube......Good times.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOIFyofH-e8[/ame]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOIFyofH-e8&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ WOW


----------



## kingbee

Okay, I know this has been discussed alot but I finally found a solution for a solo boost that works for me. I use a volume knob pedal built by Road Rage at the end of my effects loop as a "cut". I have it on with a volume reduction for rhythm and turn if off for a solo boost. The only problem was losing tone while it was on. I put my MXR CAE MC-401 Boost Line Driver Pedal right at the end and all my tone is back.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I could probably get a used 1960AX cab for a very good price. What do you guys think? Should I get this over the 1960A cab?


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I could probably get a used 1960AX cab for a very good price. What do you guys think? Should I get this over the 1960A cab?



Go with it, unless you want to crank your amp in 100 watt more with no EPA. You could always just slap it in 50watt mode if you want to crank it, it's not that much quieter. I'd say go for the 1960AX


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Go with it, unless you want to crank your amp in 100 watt more with no EPA. You could always just slap it in 50watt mode if you want to crank it, it's not that much quieter. I'd say go for the 1960AX



Yeah, that's the only problem I thought about with this cab. But where in the world would you want to crank this amp to maximum? I think that nobody out there will like it if you crank a Plexi all the way up and the guys in the audience will have to handle 130db!  

You could already use it as a weapon of mass destruction!!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Yeah, that's the only problem I thought about with this cab. But where in the world would you want to crank this amp to maximum? I think that nobody out there will like it if you crank a Plexi all the way up and the guys in the audience will have to handle 130db!
> 
> You could already use it as a weapon of mass destruction!!



Some people love a cranked plexi, I don't know anyone who bough a YJM to crank it. That would defeat the purpose of getting a YJM over a 1959slp. I tried my YJM on 100 watts with both volumes on 1. HOLY SHIT it was loud


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> Some people love a cranked plexi, I don't know anyone who bough a YJM to crank it. That would defeat the purpose of getting a YJM over a 1959slp. I tried my YJM on 100 watts with both volumes on 1. HOLY SHIT it was loud



I bought mine because it was a 1959 circuit with a built-in attenuator, and noise gate that was switchable to 50 watts. I can live without everything else!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Some people love a cranked plexi, I don't know anyone who bough a YJM to crank it. That would defeat the purpose of getting a YJM over a 1959slp. I tried my YJM on 100 watts with both volumes on 1. HOLY SHIT it was loud


 
See, that's why a 1960AX is just completely fine for a YJM 

And I'am going to try it un-attenuated with both volumes on 1. I remember playing a JTM45 which is 30 watts and I couldn't get both volumes past 2. It was already so damn loud! 

Lookin' forward to try that with the YJM, which is a 100w Plexi


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> See, that's why a 1960AX is just completely fine for a YJM
> 
> And I'am going to try it un-attenuated with both volumes on 1. I remember playing a JTM45 which is 30 watts and I couldn't get both volumes past 2. It was already so damn loud!
> 
> Lookin' forward to try that with the YJM, which is a 100w Plexi



Been using a my YJM with a 1960AX since 2011-no probs at all!
Turn the EPA off & get those Volumes on 3-you'll feel 'the snap!'



:Ohno:


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> Been using a my YJM with a 1960AX since 2011-no probs at all!
> Turn the EPA off & get those Volumes on 3-you'll feel 'the snap!'
> 
> 
> 
> :Ohno:


 
Hell yeah! Is it possible that you can upload a little sound clip or something? I'd love to hear the YJM with Greenbacks. That'd mean a lot to me!


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Hell yeah! Is it possible that you can upload a little sound clip or something? I'd love to hear the YJM with Greenbacks. That'd mean a lot to me!



Well the only recording I've done was on an ipad & i did it more to demo how much gain/distortion you could get out of it at low volumes as people seemed to be under the impression it only did clean & crunch!
Still it's using a 1960AX so here you go!

YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> Well the only recording I've done was on an ipad & i did it more to demo how much gain/distortion you could get out of it at low volumes as people seemed to be under the impression it only did clean & crunch!
> Still it's using a 1960AX so here you go!
> 
> YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world


 
Cool, would love to hear it in "normal Plexi-Mode" too!


----------



## olirc7usa

hello, i need some advice with my YJM 100

can you please let me know your EQ setting ???

I bought it new and since the beginning, i'm stunned that there's A LOT of treble in my sound... 

i used the input 1 + linked 1/2 channels to activate the boost channel ...

VOLUME 1 : 6
VOLUME 2 : 8

BASS / 10 
MIDDLE / 5
TREBLE / 1 OR 0 !!! 

presence around 3

i'm using a marshall mr1936v cabinet...

is it normal or do i need to modify the bias or something like that ?? or the speakers are not 'the best' one to match this head ?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

olirc7usa said:


> hello, i need some advice with my YJM 100
> 
> can you please let me know your EQ setting ???
> 
> I bought it new and since the beginning, i'm stunned that there's A LOT of treble in my sound...
> 
> i used the input 1 + linked 1/2 channels to activate the boost channel ...
> 
> VOLUME 1 : 6
> VOLUME 2 : 8
> 
> BASS / 10
> MIDDLE / 5
> TREBLE / 1 OR 0 !!!
> 
> presence around 3
> 
> i'm using a marshall mr1936v cabinet...
> 
> is it normal or do i need to modify the bias or something like that ?? or the speakers are not 'the best' one to match this head ?


 
Hi there. Welcome to the YJM thread!  
First of all, I'd like to tell you that this is not an issue at all and that your amp works fine. The YJM100 is basically a Marshall 1959 Super Lead with mods. The 1959 is a veeery trebly head, more trebly than any other Marshall amp you'll ever get. No need to worry, everything is fine with your amp. 

Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

olirc7usa said:


> hello, i need some advice with my YJM 100
> 
> can you please let me know your EQ setting ???
> 
> I bought it new and since the beginning, i'm stunned that there's A LOT of treble in my sound...
> 
> i used the input 1 + linked 1/2 channels to activate the boost channel ...
> 
> VOLUME 1 : 6
> VOLUME 2 : 8
> 
> BASS / 10
> MIDDLE / 5
> TREBLE / 1 OR 0 !!!
> 
> presence around 3
> 
> i'm using a marshall mr1936v cabinet...
> 
> is it normal or do i need to modify the bias or something like that ?? or the speakers are not 'the best' one to match this head ?



Welcome to the forums  

You shouldn't have to run your amp with those setting to get a sound you like. Make sure you are using the right speaker input i.e. the 8ohm one for a 2x12. Try running an auto bias on it. Hold down the FX loop and 100/50watt button at the same time and turn on the amp. Wait about 3-5 mins and boom, you're done. You don't have to hold the buttons after you switch it on.

If that doesn't work, it might be warranty time. Take it to your local dealer and ask them to fix it. Tell them to try replacing the preamp tubes, that is usually the problem.

A recording would help us determine whats up with it. You can use soundcloud on your smatphone or tablet or even laptop.

Good luck


----------



## Argon66

olirc7usa said:


> hello, i need some advice with my YJM 100
> 
> can you please let me know your EQ setting ???
> 
> I bought it new and since the beginning, i'm stunned that there's A LOT of treble in my sound...
> 
> i used the input 1 + linked 1/2 channels to activate the boost channel ...
> 
> VOLUME 1 : 6
> VOLUME 2 : 8
> 
> BASS / 10
> MIDDLE / 5
> TREBLE / 1 OR 0 !!!
> 
> presence around 3
> 
> i'm using a marshall mr1936v cabinet...
> 
> is it normal or do i need to modify the bias or something like that ?? or the speakers are not 'the best' one to match this head ?



I see some opportunities to try a few things like how you are using Channel 1 and the mids. 

Dude...I find on my amp that if i back off channel one to 8 or less...it starts to really brighten up. If you find it a bit too bright...try the following settings and tell me how it sounds. 

Ch1 max
Ch 2 max
B 3:00
M 3:00
t 2:00
Pres 11:00

I was running mine like this for a while...and fount it too warm...wanted some of the bite and clean snap back...so ended up only using Ch1 on 3:00 (not jumpered) presence at noon...and all tone controls 2:00. This gives me a good clean with the vol on my LP rolled back, a nice crunch openend up. Then i kick in my OCD to really make her scream.

Oh Yeah...one other thing...I find V30's a bit spikey for my liking...no matter what amp i'm using. I have an Orange 212 and swapped out the V30's with Scumback M75's (basically broken in pre-rola Greenbacks)...and DAMN! what a difference! But that is a whole lot more work and money than tweaking a few simple dials 

Again try this and see if there is a difference.


----------



## olirc7usa

thanks for your replies...

i've tried all the possible settings (with and without power reduction, 50w/100w, channels linked or not,...etc ), several guitars : in any case, it was a very poor & agressive sound, not defined distortion in boost channel, with treble setting at 0 !...

i made a autobias setting.... same problem

well it's not possible for the 'ultimate plexi' of yngwie ...

so it must probably come from somewhere ? .... let's have a look to the signal effect chain !

So i remove the wah before the amp and let's try directly into the amp without any effect chain... and ....   

problem is coming from the wahwah (in true bypass), or from a jack / or powersupply cable !!! not from the amp ... it sounds so good now !!! 


 happy end !


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

olirc7usa said:


> thanks for your replies...
> 
> i've tried all the possible settings (with and without power reduction, 50w/100w, channels linked or not,...etc ), several guitars : in any case, it was a very poor & agressive sound, not defined distortion in boost channel, with treble setting at 0 !...
> 
> i made a autobias setting.... same problem
> 
> well it's not possible for the 'ultimate plexi' of yngwie ...
> 
> so it must probably come from somewhere ? .... let's have a look to the signal effect chain !
> 
> So i remove the wah before the amp and let's try directly into the amp without any effect chain... and ....
> 
> problem is coming from the wahwah (in true bypass), or from a jack / or powersupply cable !!! not from the amp ... it sounds so good now !!!
> 
> 
> happy end !



Well, I'am happy to you could find a solution for that problem. I'am still kinda surprised though. I still get an awesome sound with my wah pedal engaged. But you have to keep in mind that the YJM is a very trebly head, so you won't get those modern, detuned rock kind of sounds. Anyway, glad your amp is working fine and that you found the sound you like. 

Cheers!


----------



## Argon66

*Boost pedals with YJM*

I use a LP Traditional with my YJM. 

I'm not a big fan of the internal boost. 
I have been using my OCD V4 running at 18v on the LP setting for the most part. 

Find it is the most transparent of the settings on the OCD. 

Wondering what others may be using. 

Love to hear your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## duncan11

*Re: Boost pedals with YJM*



Argon66 said:


> I use a LP Traditional with my YJM.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the internal boost.
> I have been using my OCD V4 running at 18v on the LP setting for the most part.
> 
> Find it is the most transparent of the settings on the OCD.
> 
> Wondering what others may be using.
> 
> Love to hear your thoughts and suggestions.



I used to use the onboard boost, but since getting an EP boost, I've pretty much left the on board boost off. 

First :40 secs of this vid are with the EP boost 'on' the rest the EP is 'off'. You can hear a noticeable difference.

The onboard boost on the YJM is off for the whole time. Setup is:
guitar-EP-amp (channel jumped). That's it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GolG5XJtxkg]EP boost with YJM and Goldie - YouTube[/ame]


Here's the same setup but not recorded with a DSLR. SM57 into Presonus Audiobox USB

https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/heartbreaker-solo

guitar-EP-amp

My gig last friday I never once engaged the on-board boost with this setup now. I do say that the onboard boost is decent, but to me, the EP is much warmer while giving some gain, it's not making it brash or muddy. It's just right.


----------



## Argon66

*Re: Boost pedals with YJM*



duncan11 said:


> I used to use the onboard boost, but since getting an EP boost, I've pretty much left the on board boost off.
> 
> First :40 secs of this vid are with the EP boost 'on' the rest the EP is 'off'. You can hear a noticeable difference.
> 
> The onboard boost on the YJM is off for the whole time. Setup is:
> guitar-EP-amp (channel jumped). That's it.
> 
> EP boost with YJM and Goldie - YouTube
> 
> 
> Here's the same setup but not recorded with a DSLR. SM57 into Presonus Audiobox USB
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/heartbreaker-solo
> 
> guitar-EP-amp
> 
> My gig last friday I never once engaged the on-board boost with this setup now. I do say that the onboard boost is decent, but to me, the EP is much warmer while giving some gain, it's not making it brash or muddy. It's just right.



Cool...I have heard great things about that little guy. How does it stack up against a Timmy or the RC Booster....ever try those?

So is it a pure clean boost, or does it add a little something?


----------



## j-co

I've got an OCD V4 as well, that I run on the LP setting as well and it sounds very good. I agree with your comment about the transparency of that pedal. 

I prefer the Catalinbread RAH through that amp. I've had to tweak te settings on the pedal bit more than the OCD to take some of the pedal's voice out of the mix, but overall I like it a lot better through the YJM.


----------



## Argon66

j-co said:


> I've got an OCD V4 as well, that I run on the LP setting as well and it sounds very good. I agree with your comment about the transparency of that pedal.
> 
> I prefer the Catalinbread RAH through that amp. I've had to tweak te settings on the pedal bit more than the OCD to take some of the pedal's voice out of the mix, but overall I like it a lot better through the YJM.



Oh yeah..That is the Jimmy Page...esque pedal. Never heard it live. How would you say it compliments the YJM more than the OCD or others?


----------



## j-co

The RAH is a darker sounding pedal as it's trying to cop a Hiwatt tone; not a TON of distortion as it really is an overdrive pedal, but just enough to give a little bit rounder sound and take some of the brightness away from the YJM. I've got to roll the bass control back to get there, but can't seem to get the same feel as the OCD. 

Initially, I never had a problem with the boost circuit on the YJM, and read some of the comments from others about that feature sounding "generic or sterile". Tried those pedals through the amp, and I would say the OCD sounds a bit better than the boost, and the RAH is better than the OCD to my ear.


----------



## duncan11

*Re: Boost pedals with YJM*



Argon66 said:


> Cool...I have heard great things about that little guy. How does it stack up against a Timmy or the RC Booster....ever try those?
> 
> So is it a pure clean boost, or does it add a little something?



up to +20db of pure clean boost. Tried both dip switch settings but preferred the 'factory' dip setting. If you change it, it puts more emphasis on bass frequencies. Still sounded good but to me was a bit muddy so I switched it back. I have not tried any of the others you mentioned.


----------



## blue

I've tried a couple of boost pedals with my YJM, and gotten very nice results each time. The first was my Thundertomate Fat TB, which is still the best treble booster I've ever used. It can be used to add a little boost and sparkle to your sound, right up to the biggest, most searing roar you've ever heard! maybe even too much sometimes.

The other was a Keeley Time Machine boost. this is a great pedal, and the 4 different boost options do all sound different. I find which one i favour varies from day to day.

what I've ended up doing is using the internal boost with the gain a bit higher for a chunky rhythm sound, and using one of my boost pedals for leads. Sometimes on top of the internal boost  

Before this amp, i was never really interested in noise gates, but now I own an ISP decimator, and wonder how I managed without it


----------



## Odin69

Yeah, the EP booster sounds great on the YJM. Out of all the pedals I own, it sounds the best to me. 

Lately, I've been using my Fulltone full-drive 2 on it. It sounds good, but, I have to back the tone control to the left to take out the treble; and turn the volume up to get a fatter sound, as the pedal sounds bright to me.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I don't use any boost pedal at all, lol! The only boost pedal I got is the Boss DS-1, but this one just collects dust. If I want a boosted sound, I just use the one in the YJM as it's sound is perfect for me. The only pedals I really use is my Dunlop Cry Baby Wah and a Boss CS-3 Compressor if I use my Strat and that's IT!


----------



## dash8311

I had a RAH pedal but it's not the boost pedal you'd think it would be. It's really designed, like all of those Catlinbread pedals, to be plugged into a clean/loud Fender to achieve Marshall/Hiwatt crunch. And it does that very well. But when you have a YJM, a JMP 2203 and a JMP1H, they sound similar or better without the pedal. It's creating atone you already have. 

Great products though, well built and high quality.


----------



## j-co

I hear what you're saying, I just prefer the RAH to the on-board boost as I'm not looking to change the overall tone of the amp, just to give it a bit more bite.


----------



## Argon66

dash8311 said:


> I had a RAH pedal but it's not the boost pedal you'd think it would be. It's really designed, like all of those Catlinbread pedals, to be plugged into a clean/loud Fender to achieve Marshall/Hiwatt crunch. And it does that very well. But when you have a YJM, a JMP 2203 and a JMP1H, they sound similar or better without the pedal. It's creating atone you already have.
> 
> Great products though, well built and high quality.



Yeah...i hear what you are saying...many are designed for a super clean channel to make it sound like marshall. 

I really love the base tone the YJM and my LP produce...so I guess what I am really seeking is something super transparent to drive it harder for the times I really want it (as my base tone is fairly clean).

My OCD does a pretty good job, but now am thinking I should try a timmy or the EP to kick it into a higher gear. 

Can either of these help you get some harder 70's rock or even 80's metal tones?


----------



## indeedido

I had a RAH and sold it. Not a fan of that tone. Prefer the how the west was won and song remains live tones. Too wooly for me.


----------



## olirc7usa

i had a Wampler Triple Wreck... for high gain metal distortion...i sold it very quickly...i don't like that tone.


i'm using a mxr 401 clean boost for solo...it works PERFECT !


----------



## Argon66

Saw a classified for a Timmy today so jumped on it. Really weird that I was thinking about a clean boost and low and behold. Meant to be 

Will be trying it in an hour or so!!!!!

Will see how it stacks with the OCD. Will put it last in my chain. 

Will probably use it for a nice crunch on top the YJM, then kick in the OCD for leads. 

Should be all bases covered now. Well let you know how it goes. 

Im stoked!!!


----------



## Odin69

Has anyone tried KT77's in their YJM or, any other type of tube?


----------



## Argon66

Odin69 said:


> Has anyone tried KT77's in their YJM or, any other type of tube?



Nope, but i cant imagine a better combo than a plexi with el34's


----------



## indeedido

Ditto.


----------



## Argon66

Argon66 said:


> Saw a classified for a Timmy today so jumped on it. Really weird that I was thinking about a clean boost and low and behold. Meant to be
> 
> Will be trying it in an hour or so!!!!!
> 
> Will see how it stacks with the OCD. Will put it last in my chain.
> 
> Will probably use it for a nice crunch on top the YJM, then kick in the OCD for leads.
> 
> Should be all bases covered now. Well let you know how it goes.
> 
> Im stoked!!!



Yup. Just what I thought. The Timmy can be super transparent, and helps push the amp into a sweeter spot without much coloration. If you want to add some gain, not just volume, it can take a little time to dial in, but the bottom line is it gives me a fatter crunch tone for sure. SWEET!

I used the OCD for a volume boost for leads and all bases covered. 3 channels essentially. 

This set up is pretty damn sweet. 

I think I'll try it the other way around for fun to see what happens (OCD for fatter crunch, Timmy for lead boost) but I dont think it will sound as good...but you dont know until you try. 

My chain is Les Paul, Retrosonic Phaser, OCD, Timmy, YJM. Have a delay in loop but rarely use it.


----------



## Redstone

Has anybody tried playing some old Sabbath stuff in C# tuning? I tried it out today and it sounded sick!


----------



## db3266

What would you say is the going rate for a used (home use only, un-marked, complete with all packaging, perfect working order etc) YJM100 is in todays market?


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> What would you say is the going rate for a used (home use only, un-marked, complete with all packaging, perfect working order etc) YJM100 is in todays market?



I've seen them on eBay for £1400 before now!
(which is more than what I payed new!)

You thinking of getting rid db?!


----------



## db3266

yeah, I'm very tempted to get either a Fender Bassman 4x12LTD or a Bluebreaker Combo and get London Power Scaling installed. I can't decide which though. I would need a pedal in front of the Bassman for the liquid sustain of a JTM, but I would still have that nice warm Fender tone for when I want it. The JTM is what it is, but as with the YJM, I find myself wanting some Fender cleans. Hell, if the YJM sells for £1400 I could get both!!


----------



## Redstone

I hope you are not selling your box of awesome


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> What would you say is the going rate for a used (home use only, un-marked, complete with all packaging, perfect working order etc) YJM100 is in todays market?



Why would you want to sell one of the best amps ever made?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Has anybody tried playing some old Sabbath stuff in C# tuning? I tried it out today and it sounded sick!



No, but I'am going to try some Whitesnake stuff. The bulit-in boost sounds very similar to Doug Aldrich's sound!


----------



## Redstone

Here is a quick sound clip of C# tuning on my SG through my YJM. I recorded it with my phone so the quality isn't great.

https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm100-c

It sounds pretty deep to me. My strings were pretty much falling off of my guitar 

Settings:
Vol I: 10
Vol II: 10
Presence: 2
Bass: 6
Middle: 6
Treble: 6
No boost


----------



## FennRx

dammit, now i want one of those EP pedals. thanks duncan.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Here is a quick sound clip of C# tuning on my SG through my YJM. I recorded it with my phone so the quality isn't great.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm100-c
> 
> It sounds pretty deep to me. My strings were pretty much falling off of my guitar
> 
> Settings:
> Vol I: 10
> Vol II: 10
> Presence: 2
> Bass: 6
> Middle: 6
> Treble: 6
> No boost



Sounds great, man! Btw, thanks for following me on SoundCloud!


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> No, but I'am going to try some Whitesnake stuff. The bulit-in boost sounds very similar to Doug Aldrich's sound!



I've been saying this since 2011!!!!


----------



## 66 galaxie

All right fellow YJM owners...
Time for something a little different. You guys may or may not know that I build cigar box guitars. I also started building my own crazy version which is a totally handmade Flying V.
A pic...





For shits and grins, here is a soundclip of one of my Vs with a P90 in it running through my YJM... hope you dig it. 
Click the pic...


----------



## FennRx

so let me get this straight....your made from scratch flying v sounds better than my gibson custom shop les paul? **** my life.


----------



## 66 galaxie

FennRx said:


> so let me get this straight....your made from scratch flying v sounds better than my gibson custom shop les paul? **** my life.



LOL! I doubt that sir. But, Thank you just the same


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

66 galaxie said:


> All right fellow YJM owners...
> Time for something a little different. You guys may or may not know that I build cigar box guitars. I also started building my own crazy version which is a totally handmade Flying V.
> A pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For shits and grins, here is a soundclip of one of my Vs with a P90 in it running through my YJM... hope you dig it.
> Click the pic...



Now that's just an awesome sound! Sounds very "swampy". Lynyrd Skynyrd style, hell yeah!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> I've been saying this since 2011!!!!



Well, I own every Whitesnake album out there and you'll need the boost for songs like Love Ain't No Stranger (one of my favorite songs ever btw!). But if you listen to their first album called "Snakebite" which was released in 1978, you will notice a big difference to their stuff that was released later on. Those first albums were pure Southern Rock 

So, no boost needed on those. I just love the ol' Plexi sound without any boost or something but if you don't use it on Love Ain't No Stranger, it just won't sound right!


----------



## dropdeadlegs

Okay, this is a silly question but how do I post my own thread / post?


----------



## dropdeadlegs

Mr. Santiago, 
Hello Sir, 

I bought a YJM 100 last June and after 6 months and minimal use I had a problem. However; after 2 techs ( under warranty) and 3 long months they finally found the problem with the back panal PC board. Was sent a new one but had a different problem so the third one here is hopefully good, I have only played the amp for less than an hour since it's return.

First off, I noticed the tech had turned the Bias trim to max 50 mA? I'm glad I noticed within a few minutes of playing ( thanks to V2 lighting up ) but I realized that according to the manual that is WAY TO HOT at 120 volts! I must admitt it sounded incredible but rebiased at stock 38. 

I am an early EVH nut and this amp is terrific for that sound with a few tweaks like Echoplex and Boss GE-10 but ( in this case ) I only used my guitar straight in and with the bias trim running hot it sounded amazing. 

So, my question is about using a variac to lower voltage. Will a variac harm these PC board components and at what level? Since the YJM manual shows the recommended bias levels at a variety of voltages I can't help but assume it's okay.

However; I noticed that the YJM must be up around 120 volts to bias properly and doesn't seem to like to be played much lower than 102 volts ( as a V2 or V1 light will display)??? 

I have to admitt I love the idea of running the bias trim hot ( 47 - 50 ) mA but I assume that I would need to lower the voltage down into the 90 - 100 range ( like Eddie supposedly did) for the amp to run safely and not fry tubes every other day!

Any feed back you could give me would be much appreciated as I do not want to harm this wonderful amp in any way. 

Thank you for your time. 
Sincerely,


----------



## Ealdst

Ealdst said:


> Anyone tried a Rockbox Baby Blues with the YJM yet? Been considering getting one for a long time now and might finally bite the bullet when I get paid at the end of the month. Also might get an audio interface so I can embarrass myself by posting some recordings .


 
Ok so I made good on this, still need to dial in the Baby Blues pedal as it has a few different settings but my initial experience is it gives a very good clean boost but also does have a lot of gain on tap if needed. Not sure yet if I prefer it over my Maxon OD-808 yet tho, but I have a feeling that I will once I get more familiar with it.

I also bought an Mbox Mini which came with Pro Tools express so I will try to make some recordings to compare the pedals I have as it seems to be a common discussion on here. However I need to learn how to use Pro Tools first , I'm a recording novice and it took me about 2-3 hours over the weekend, including trying to set all the software and hardware up (why do they make it that you have to jump through hoops downloading 3Gb worth of programs rather than just provide a disc in the box!) just to get a very basic riff recorded. Hopefully I can get some early attempts posted up at the weekend.


----------



## Odin69

Ealdst said:


> Ok so I made good on this, still need to dial in the Baby Blues pedal as it has a few different settings but my initial experience is it gives a very good clean boost but also does have a lot of gain on tap if needed. Not sure yet if I prefer it over my Maxon OD-808 yet tho, but I have a feeling that I will once I get more familiar with it.


 
I'd try it out more and if you still don't prefer it over the Maxon, I'd send it back? That's an expensive pedal to keep if it isn't making you forget about the 808.

Anyway, hope it works out for you.


----------



## FennRx

damn you duncan! look what you made me do!


----------



## Holme

An EQ Pedal indeed!

Well I've never used one myself but a member called Cooliozar did a clip with one into his YJM & it sounded very much like Randy Rhoads!
Let us know how you find it Fenn!


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> damn you duncan! look what you made me do!



Ha, trust me, you'll just leave the EP on pretty much ALL the time and ditch the on board boost. All the recordings I've posted up have been with EP boost on and amp, no on board boost. 

I never mucked about with an EQ, I have an old DOD 7 band but aside from the custom power adapter I had to get for it, and the fact that I never really dug what it did, I ditched any kind of eq in front or in the loops of my amps. I like to keep it simple, and with the EP it certainly does.

My last gig it never even got switched off, my 'clean' was just dialing my neck PU back to 1-2 and that's it. 

Prepare to be mesmerized at that little blue light on the floor....


----------



## FennRx

the EQ was totally an impulse buy....i figured for $30, wtf not? 

I'm thinking i can put the eq in the loop (or use it to tame my Class 5) or just use it as a volume boost for solos. I wanted the EP (or something similar) to fatten up my Strat's output to better match the volume from my LP. I get a heavenly crunch with the LP and a nice thick OD using the Bad Monkey. but the Strat is mostly clean at the same settings. 

As it turns out, I stumbled upon your vids and really liked the EP with the LP. I was also considering a Fulltone Fat Boost 3- and it seems a bit more versatile- but the shop didn't have one. The salesguy agreed and told me I could return it, but he was willing to bet I wouldn't. He went on to say no one ever returns the EP. And when I was walking out, a different employee saw the box and told me I should prepare to be amazed. I haven't tried it out yet- hopefully tomorrow before I go to work.


----------



## dash8311

A small pedal housing and clear acrylic adjustment knob? Uh oh, I feel GAS coming on...


----------



## Ealdst

Odin69 said:


> I'd try it out more and if you still don't prefer it over the Maxon, I'd send it back? That's an expensive pedal to keep if it isn't making you forget about the 808.
> 
> Anyway, hope it works out for you.


 
I don't think it'll be sent back, without any real setting up I got it to sound very good so I'm definitely sure once I've had some quality time with it it'll become my go to drive pedal. Just not getting the play time needed right now to have a proper go at fully dialling it in .


----------



## duncan11

behold the blu glow....


----------



## Mat_P

Sorry guys, but this is the real shit:
-- ORION Effekte ---- Guitar Effects :: Elektro Booster

  
Got one today. 35 staggering db of high quality clean boost. Makes everything else feel and sound like a toy. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niQN6f99aoA[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

Mat_P said:


> Sorry guys, but this is the real shit:
> -- ORION Effekte ---- Guitar Effects :: Elektro Booster
> 
> 
> Got one today. 35 staggering db of high quality clean boost. Makes everything else feel and sound like a toy.
> 
> Orion Effekte - Elektro Booster (gain booster made in germany) - YouTube



35 db of boost? that seems a bit much. IIRC the AFD's loop has a +20db boost, but even with that, I leave the loop 'on' and select/de-select FX as needed. For shits and grins I stuck the EP in front of the AFD and it was way too much boost, even turning my loop on the AFD off it was still too much. For the love of god don't put it on the #34 channel, it makes it even more brash, even after you tweak #34 to sound good. IMHO the EP booster works best with lower gain type amps, anything on a high gain type it starts to be a bit much.


----------



## FennRx

finally hooked up the new pedals and took them out for a test spin.

i put the Danelectro EQ in the loop. Turns out I don't really need an EQ adjustment with the YJM- the amp pots and the guitar controls work just fine. However, the EQ works great as a volume boost. I just left the frequencies flat but pushed the volume up just a little bit.

The EP Booster definitely seems to work on the less is more principle (for me), but it does _exactly_ what I wanted it to do. My issue was my Strat's inability to produce the same volume/gain as my Les Paul due to the single coils; I'm more of a set it and forget it type guy. My goal was to have a boost that could give me about the same output without coloring the sound too much. 

Mission accomplished.

I found the perfect spot for the EP is at about 11:00 or noon- any less and I don't get the output, any more and the gain is too much. So how does this all work? I have the Strat straight in for cleaner sounds, the EP Booster for crunchy rhythms and leads, the Bad Monkey to make fat 80s style sounds and the Danelectro EQ as a volume boost when/if needed.

As for using the boost with a Les Paul? I don't like it as much as I thought I would. I definitely don't like the EP set above 11:00. And I only like it when used on solo/lead stuff- not much of a fan for rhythm stuff.

Now keep in mind this is all from the first hour of messing around. My opinion could change tomorrow.


----------



## Mat_P

Trust me, you'll use your EP booster as a spare parts storage once you hear that Orion booster in front of your YJM.


----------



## FennRx

woooh, that's pricey!


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> finally hooked up the new pedals and took them out for a test spin.
> 
> i put the Danelectro EQ in the loop. Turns out I don't really need an EQ adjustment with the YJM- the amp pots and the guitar controls work just fine. However, the EQ works great as a volume boost. I just left the frequencies flat but pushed the volume up just a little bit.
> 
> The EP Booster definitely seems to work on the less is more principle (for me), but it does _exactly_ what I wanted it to do. My issue was my Strat's inability to produce the same volume/gain as my Les Paul due to the single coils; I'm more of a set it and forget it type guy. My goal was to have a boost that could give me about the same output without coloring the sound too much.
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> I found the perfect spot for the EP is at about 11:00 or noon- any less and I don't get the output, any more and the gain is too much. So how does this all work? I have the Strat straight in for cleaner sounds, the EP Booster for crunchy rhythms and leads, the Bad Monkey to make fat 80s style sounds and the Danelectro EQ as a volume boost when/if needed.
> 
> As for using the boost with a Les Paul? I don't like it as much as I thought I would. I definitely don't like the EP set above 11:00. And I only like it when used on solo/lead stuff- not much of a fan for rhythm stuff.
> 
> Now keep in mind this is all from the first hour of messing around. My opinion could change tomorrow.



That's generally where mine is. What kind of LP do you have? Maybe it's your pu's in it? Mine works great for rhythm/riffing and soloing, it's all there.


----------



## FennRx

R9 with Throbak SLE-101+ MXVs


----------



## Mat_P

FennRx said:


> woooh, that's pricey!


Over here in Germany both the EP and the Orion are 139 EURO.


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> R9 with Throbak SLE-101+ MXVs



I would think those would be better than my BB1 and BB3 that are in Goldie that I use the EP with.


----------



## FennRx

duncan11 said:


> I would think those would be better than my BB1 and BB3 that are in Goldie that I use the EP with.



different strokes for different folks i suppose

i wanted the boost for the Strat, so mission accomplished.


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> different strokes for different folks i suppose
> 
> i wanted the boost for the Strat, so mission accomplished.



I need to change the stock pU's in my strat, as even the EP can'thelp those shitty stock output pu's. Thinking of getting the EJ kit and drop it all in.


----------



## FennRx

my strat is a 2011 American Std. I replaced the bridge with a SD Lil 59 and I really like it. It's thicker than a single coil, but retains the Strat-ness. And it sounds great with the EP.


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> my strat is a 2011 American Std. I replaced the bridge with a SD Lil 59 and I really like it. It's thicker than a single coil, but retains the Strat-ness. And it sounds great with the EP.



My 96 MIM strat had a lil 59 in it. that was a decent pu. I preferred that pu over the duncan hot rails I had in my 91 AMSTD, which was way too much output, no tone. 

Tis a shame really, the vintage 58 strat I played sounded better than a DEAD MINT 57 (still with the case tags) but seller didn't want to deal. It had ALL the trademark strat quack at any volume and the neck pu was dynamite when full up. I will not pay their jacked up price for it though as it had verified issues that could easily adjust the price down to normality. I would have loved to run that 58 thru a YJM but unless I lugged it out there, no way.


----------



## Redstone

I'd love an EP booster, but I don't really want the Volume (dB) boost that comes with it


----------



## FennRx

Yes you do


----------



## dash8311

Damn it, now I want one.


On an unrelated note, I think I'm going to hide out in this thread for a while, seems the forum is on fire in the Backstage and I haven't been here long enough to weigh in!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Everybody seems to have an EP Boost on here now! I heard them in duncan's videos and they definitley sound awesome! I feel GAS comin' up!


----------



## marshallmellowed

I find the built in boost to be "ok", but I always have to re-tweak everything when it's engaged, due to it thinning out the tone (increase Bass, turn Vol. II up...). Does anyone find this to be true with any of the other pedals/boosts?


----------



## Odin69

Redstone said:


> I'd love an EP booster, but I don't really want the Volume (dB) boost that comes with it


 
To me, it thickens up the tone more than it boosts the volume. I've tried it in 18 volts also.


----------



## Odin69

I was cleaning up my amps the other day and, tried the YJM with my Mesa 4x12 cab with V-30's. It sounded good but, I still prefer the Greenbacks with the YJM.


----------



## dash8311

Odin69 said:


> I was cleaning up my amps the other day and, tried the YJM with my Mesa 4x12 cab with V-30's. It sounded good but, I still prefer the Greenbacks with the YJM.



The 1960BAHW with the G12H30 Heritage speakers are also worth a try!


----------



## indeedido

That's the cab I have with mine. But I sold the speakers and put in the Heritage 20 watt greenbacks. I like the V30s also but I sold the cab that housed them.


----------



## drivers1

Does anybody know the part number for the marshall yjm100 standby bulb?
mine blew and i want to replace it? Also has anybody actually replaced their stanby bulb, i'm curious because i looked inside the chassis and looked at it and im not sure how the bulb actually separates....ie: are their locking tabs or something i need to press in or something like that??? "here's a picture of it"




see the picture for reference


----------



## Argon66

marshallmellowed said:


> I find the built in boost to be "ok", but I always have to re-tweak everything when it's engaged, due to it thinning out the tone (increase Bass, turn Vol. II up...). Does anyone find this to be true with any of the other pedals/boosts?



I am using the Timmy as boost...I find it hits the YJM just right to really thicken things up without loosing the natural tone of the amp. Its pretty much an always on pedal for me right now...unless I go for cleans. I believe it was made for a plexi...and it does the job super well! The only guys that have not been impressed with it are Fender guys. 

To really push the amp harder, i kick in my OCD on the LP setting (at 18V). Its the most neutral set up for that pedal too. 

Between the two I can get a thick crunch or a soaring lead tone. 

Im pretty happy with this set up for sure but have not tried the EP.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Argon66 said:


> I am using the Timmy as boost...I find it hits the YJM just right to really thicken things up without loosing the natural tone of the amp. Its pretty much an always on pedal for me right now...unless I go for cleans. I believe it was made for a plexi...and it does the job super well! The only guys that have not been impressed with it are Fender guys.
> 
> To really push the amp harder, i kick in my OCD on the LP setting (at 18V). Its the most neutral set up for that pedal too.
> 
> Between the two I can get a thick crunch or a soaring lead tone.
> 
> Im pretty happy with this set up for sure but have not tried the EP.



Thanks, how would you compare using the OCD only to using the Timmy only? I am very tempted to do a "minor" mod to the on board boost in order to retain a bit more mids and low end when engaged (easily reversable, of course).


----------



## drivers1

Marshall YJM100 -"standby lamp"does anyone know how the bulb actually comes out, does it have tabs or something i need to press in to get the bulb?
i'm asking before i man handle it.

see the picture...


----------



## Argon66

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks, how would you compare using the OCD only to using the Timmy only? I am very tempted to do a "minor" mod to the on board boost in order to retain a bit more mids and low end when engaged (easily reversable, of course).



The OCD by itself is excellent too. 

I was using the OCD alone before I got the Timmy. I just hit it for a lead boost. 

Having both the Timmy and OCD have given me more flexibility...clean (roll back guitar vol), crunch (guitar vol max), fatter crunch (Timmy), Lead (OCD alone or stacked with Timmy)

For lead, I find the OCD better. More gain and cuts better. Timmy is more of a nice fat boost for crunch. 

My 2 cents. Does this help?


----------



## marshallmellowed

drivers1 said:


> Does anybody know the part number for the marshall yjm100 standby bulb?
> mine blew and i want to replace it? Also has anybody actually replaced their stanby bulb, i'm curious because i looked inside the chassis and looked at it and im not sure how the bulb actually separates....ie: are their locking tabs or something i need to press in or something like that??? "here's a picture of it"
> 
> View attachment 13756
> 
> 
> see the picture for reference



I'm not sure the bulb is replaceable. You may need to buy the whole lamp assembly, but I'm not certain. Do you see any markings on the lamp housing?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Argon66 said:


> The OCD by itself is excellent too.
> 
> I was using the OCD alone before I got the Timmy. I just hit it for a lead boost.
> 
> Having both the Timmy and OCD have given me more flexibility...clean (roll back guitar vol), crunch (guitar vol max), fatter crunch (Timmy), Lead (OCD alone or stacked with Timmy)
> 
> For lead, I find the OCD better. More gain and cuts better. Timmy is more of a nice fat boost for crunch.
> 
> My 2 cents. Does this help?



Yeah, thanks, It's good information. If I ever purchase an outboard boost, I'd prefer just to buy one and be done. The thought of buying a pedal does still but me a little, since the amp has a built in boost already. I'll probably explore getting more out of the built in boost first.


----------



## Argon66

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, thanks, It's good information. If I ever purchase an outboard boost, I'd prefer just to buy one and be done. The thought of buying a pedal does still but me a little, since the amp has a built in boost already. I'll probably explore getting more out of the built in boost first.



You are way smarter then me  to be able to tweak or mod the internal boost.

Lets us know how you make out and how you did it. Ideally it would be perfect to use what is already inside.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Argon66 said:


> You are way smarter then me  to be able to tweak or mod the internal boost.
> 
> Lets us know how you make out and how you did it. Ideally it would be perfect to use what is already inside.



Not smarter at all, but I do work with electronics. I am hesitant to mod a limited edition amp, unless I can do it without altering the amp in any significant way. My plan, if I did pursue it, would be to replace one of the pots on the front (or rear) panel with a combo pot/push-pull switch. The switch, when engaged (pulled) would alter the value of one or more of the boost circuit components, changing the "character" of the boost. All just thoughts at the moment.


----------



## db3266

My YJM100 is going to be for sale some time in the next three weeks. PM me if you are interested in buying it.


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> My YJM100 is going to be for sale some time in the next three weeks. PM me if you are interested in buying it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> My YJM100 is going to be for sale some time in the next three weeks. PM me if you are interested in buying it.



Snap some good photos, and toss it in the classifieds section ... it shouldn't take long for you to move it!


----------



## Redstone




----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


>


----------



## db3266

Lol very funny!!!

I'm going old school and getting a Fender Bassman 4x10 LTD.
Fuller, rounder and warmer tone than the YJM. I will be putting the London Power scaling kit on it so it will be just as useable at home as the YJM.

Ther is no denying the YJM is a seriously awesome amp, but I only need one amp and the vintage Fender tone is what I need.


----------



## FennRx

werent you on the fence with the YJM and a JTM45? 

I told you to get the JTM45 or you wouldnt be happy.


----------



## db3266

yeah well, I'm kinda getting a JTM45


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> Lol very funny!!!
> 
> I'm going old school and getting a Fender Bassman 4x10 LTD.
> Fuller, rounder and warmer tone than the YJM. I will be putting the London Power scaling kit on it so it will be just as useable at home as the YJM.
> 
> Ther is no denying the YJM is a seriously awesome amp, but I only need one amp and the vintage Fender tone is what I need.



Why would you ever sell a YJM? 

I have to tell you that I ****in' hate Fender amps (except the Hot Rod Deluxe). Overdrive usually sucks on Fender amps, you'll need a good overdrive pedal for it. If I were you, I'd definitley get a JTM45 as this is a much better sounding amp than any Fender Bassman. But always remember: When playing a YJM, people will be like that: 
:minions:

and you can be like that 

Gotta love the smilies! Anyway, hope you find the amp that works fine for you!


----------



## db3266

I've played a few vintage Fender amps and also a Bassman. I much prefer the Bassman fuller rounder tone than the YJM. More in line with what I'm looking for. I can make it sound like a Marshall if needed with a pedal. I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## marshallmellowed

db3266 said:


> I've played a few vintage Fender amps and also a Bassman. I much prefer the Bassman fuller rounder tone than the YJM. More in line with what I'm looking for. I can make it sound like a Marshall if needed with a pedal. I get the best of both worlds.



Maybe you need a pedal that makes your YJM sound like a Bassman, an EQ in the loop can drastically alter the tone of an amp


----------



## arock

db3266 said:


> I've played a few vintage Fender amps and also a Bassman. I much prefer the Bassman fuller rounder tone than the YJM. More in line with what I'm looking for. I can make it sound like a Marshall if needed with a pedal. I get the best of both worlds.


 
I understand your interest in the Bassman tone. Recently picked this Bassman 100T up (still have my YJM, but needed a real bass amp). But the vintage channel on this kills for guitar too - very chime-y cleans (is that a word?), and takes pedals very well. Good luck in your quest for tone!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

If money is not a problem, I'd get a Wizard amp. Those blow every Marshall away! Hell, I'd love to get a Wizard Vintage Classic or Modern Classic. From beautiful, "chimey" cleans to extremly defined distortion, they'll do it all! No wonder that AC/DC uses em' and prefers a Wizard over Marshalls.


----------



## Argon66

100 watt vs 50 watt.

I am more of a riff player than lead guy, but do both. 

I have been using the YJM in 50 watt mode for the most part, but just jammed in 100 watt mode...and holy crap...what a freaken difference. 

The low end is way tighter and ballsier. I knew there was a difference, but I guess I really noticed it big time last night. 

This beast gotta be played in 100 watt mode man. All the classic riffs I love to play were so much closer in tone and punch wise. 

We have the power scaling right? So why not use the 100 watt mode cranked? 

I guess if I was a mostly a lead player the 50 watt setting would work...but to me this is a 100 watt tone machine!

You guys use it in 100 watt mode too?


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> Maybe you need a pedal that makes your YJM sound like a Bassman, an EQ in the loop can drastically alter the tone of an amp


 Or try to make it sound more like a JTM45, which I know is the Marshall version of the Bassman.


----------



## John 14:6

Argon66 said:


> 100 watt vs 50 watt.
> 
> I am more of a riff player than lead guy, but do both.
> 
> I have been using the YJM in 50 watt mode for the most part, but just jammed in 100 watt mode...and holy crap...what a freaken difference.
> 
> The low end is way tighter and ballsier. I knew there was a difference, but I guess I really noticed it big time last night.
> 
> This beast gotta be played in 100 watt mode man. All the classic riffs I love to play were so much closer in tone and punch wise.
> 
> We have the power scaling right? So why not use the 100 watt mode cranked?
> 
> I guess if I was a mostly a lead player the 50 watt setting would work...but to me this is a 100 watt tone machine!
> 
> You guys use it in 100 watt mode too?


 i like them both. The 50 watt mode is a little sweeter and the 100 watt mode has more thump to it. It is so cool having both modes in one amp.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Argon66 said:


> 100 watt vs 50 watt.
> 
> I am more of a riff player than lead guy, but do both.
> 
> I have been using the YJM in 50 watt mode for the most part, but just jammed in 100 watt mode...and holy crap...what a freaken difference.
> 
> The low end is way tighter and ballsier. I knew there was a difference, but I guess I really noticed it big time last night.
> 
> This beast gotta be played in 100 watt mode man. All the classic riffs I love to play were so much closer in tone and punch wise.
> 
> We have the power scaling right? So why not use the 100 watt mode cranked?
> 
> I guess if I was a mostly a lead player the 50 watt setting would work...but to me this is a 100 watt tone machine!
> 
> You guys use it in 100 watt mode too?



My thoughts exactly!  The YJM just sounds so much better in 100w mode! That's what I bought it for: A 100w Marshall Plexi. I think I'll never use it in 50w mode!

Cheers!


----------



## Holme

I usually am in 100 watt mode-

Just cos i can't be arsed going round the back!






:minions:


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I usually am in 100 watt mode-
> 
> Just cos i can't be arsed going round the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :minions:



I know the feeling


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Yeah, same here!  I have to say though that I definitley prefer the 100w mode. Anyway, it's great to have both in there. 

Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

They should have put the 100/50watt mode button on the footswitch. That is the one mod I would actually do if someone comes up with it. I don't use the effets loop anyways 


Oh and I've been wondering what these emoticons would look like if they were all lined up so please ignore the following.


----------



## NewReligion

Yeah, I want a YJM100 too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redstone

NewReligion said:


> Yeah, I want a YJM100 too!!!!!!!!!!



Don't you already have a 1987x, NR? The only thing you're missing with a 1987x is EPA....Oh and a lifetime supply of doughnuts


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> That is the one mod I would actually do if someone comes up with it. I don't use the effets loop anyways



i never did either because my effects are an all-in-one Boss unit. But then I dug out my old DOD Icebox Chorus (anyone remember them?) and plugged it into the loop....what a difference having the chorus in the loop vs out front.


----------



## marshallmellowed

NewReligion said:


> Yeah, I want a YJM100 too!!!!!!!!!!


Here you go...



db3266 said:


> My YJM100 is going to be for sale some time in the next three weeks. PM me if you are interested in buying it.


----------



## John 14:6

FennRx said:


> i never did either because my effects are an all-in-one Boss unit. But then I dug out my old DOD Icebox Chorus (anyone remember them?) and plugged it into the loop....what a difference having the chorus in the loop vs out front.


 Yup, I use my loop all of the time for delays, chorus, flange and vibrato. My phaser, compressor and overdrives are all going into the front of my amp. My YJM100 is the only amp that I have come across which has a loop that does not change my tone or volume level when switched on. The loop on this amp works the way a loop should work. There is the slightest bit of extra hiss when the loop is on, but it is not audible in a band situation.


----------



## FennRx

John 14:6 said:


> Yup, I use my loop all of the time for delays, chorus, flange and vibrato. My phaser, compressor and overdrives are all going into the front of my amp. My YJM100 is the only amp that I have come across which has a loop that does not change my tone or volume level when switched on. The loop on this amp works the way a loop should work. There is the slightest bit of extra hiss when the loop is on, but it is not audible in a band situation.



no doubt. 

i've never been a big effects guy, but i'm starting to get into pedals. i thought for sure the fx loop would be a tone suck, so i was pleasantly surprised. like you said, a slight increase in background noise is it!


----------



## custom53

I am un-educated to the YJM100 Marshalls.. How do they compare, if they do, to other Marshalls..? 
or at least the ones in my signature.. Is it the "run of the mill" Marshall SLP with a few "extras"..?

Thanks...!!!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

custom53 said:


> I am un-educated to the YJM100 Marshalls.. How do they compare, if they do, to other Marshalls..?
> or at least the ones in my signature.. Is it the "run of the mill" Marshall SLP with a few "extras"..?
> 
> Thanks...!!!



That's exactly what it is! A Marshall 1959SLP with a couple of mods!


----------



## Redstone

custom53 said:


> I am un-educated to the YJM100 Marshalls.. How do they compare, if they do, to other Marshalls..?
> or at least the ones in my signature.. Is it the "run of the mill" Marshall SLP with a few "extras"..?
> 
> Thanks...!!!



It's basically a Marshall 1959 model in a Marshall Major shell with a really good attenuator, 100/50watt switch, boost, gate and reverb and the ability to auto bias the amp.


----------



## FennRx

sounds closer to a real plexi than the reissues do from what i've read from people who own the real deal


----------



## indeedido

They also make doughnuts at twice the speed as any other Marshall in history as well as putting hair on your chest and making you do uncontrollable leg kicks. Buyer beware!


----------



## marshallmellowed

custom53 said:


> Is it the "run of the mill" Marshall SLP with a few "extras"..?
> 
> Thanks...!!!



They are much fatter. Really, the amp is huge (and heavy). The main features (IMO) are the EPA, 50/100 modes, fx loop, ability to mix change/mix power tube types, and the autobias. It also has a noise gate and reverb, but any good pedal/fx unit will get you those two features.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

marshallmellowed said:


> They are much fatter. Really, the amp is huge (and heavy). The main features (IMO) are the EPA, 50/100 modes, fx loop, ability to mix change/mix power tube types, and the autobias. It also has a noise gate and reverb, but any good pedal/fx unit will get you those two features.


 
Marshall put it in a Major headbox within reason! They needed a lot of space for the doughnuts in the back of the amp. That's why it's so damn heavy too! 

I just uncovered Yngwie's secret! 

Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Marshall put it in a Major headbox within reason! They needed a lot of space for the doughnuts in the back of the amp. That's why it's so damn heavy too!
> 
> I just uncovered Yngwie's secret!
> 
> Cheers!



:yoda: Discovered the secret, you have


----------



## Holme




----------



## Redstone




----------



## Holme




----------



## Codyjohns

Did somebody say Major. 
I'm not a 100% on this but I think my box might be a little taller then the YJM100. 
The thickness looks the same.


----------



## Redstone

Michael RT said:


> I somebody say Major.
> I'm not a 100% on this but I think my box might be a little taller then the YJM100.
> The thickness looks the same.



I cannot get over how good your Major sounds. Its got a real early AC/DC vibe especially with that chimey sound to it. Whip out a measuring tape and see what it measures. I've gotten a Measuring tape to my amp before and I noticed that it was slightly off from the specs on Marshalls site.


----------



## Codyjohns

Redstone said:


> I cannot get over how good your Major sounds. Its got a real early AC/DC vibe especially with that chimey sound to it. Whip out a measuring tape and see what it measures. I've gotten a Measuring tape to my amp before and I noticed that it was slightly off from the specs on Marshalls site.


 
Thanks you, I appreciate the kind words. 

I'm so thankful to own this amp. 
OK I just measured the height 11 inch's.
My '78 Super Lead is ten & 1/2 inch's.


----------



## Codyjohns

Well i'll be damned, it is the same box as mine. 
I was off a bit, this is the measurements of my Major
29" long x 11" deep x 10-7/8" high.
Being that the YJM100 sounds amazing and is in the correct box definably makes it 'The Ultimate Plexi'


----------



## crossroadsnyc

All I know is mine is big and heavy. I like it.


----------



## Codyjohns

crossroadsnyc said:


> All I know is mine is big and heavy. I like it.


 
you like it, eh?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Michael RT said:


> you like it, eh?



I love it


----------



## Codyjohns

crossroadsnyc said:


> I love it


 
I would love to own a YJM100, just can't afford one right now. :frown:


----------



## Adrian86

Last week I took my YJM out into the sun for some pictures. It is as beautiful as it sounds 
I use mine with a Marshall 1936 cab fitted with pinstripe grillcloth, one Greenback and a WGS Reper 55hz. I also changed the EL34s to KT66. 
To get some more sounds I have a Vox Wah, TS9, MXR Line Boost and a Bonamassa Fuzz Face in front of it, as well as a Boss DD7 in the loop. 
This setup finally satisfied all my Marshall needs. 
Alright here are the pictures:


----------



## Odin69

Adrian, nice rig and guitars. When you switched tubes (to KT66's), did you notice any difference in the tone? Like less mids and more bass?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Adrian86 said:


> Last week I took my YJM out into the sun for some pictures. It is as beautiful as it sounds
> I use mine with a Marshall 1936 cab fitted with pinstripe grillcloth, one Greenback and a WGS Reper 55hz. I also changed the EL34s to KT66.
> To get some more sounds I have a Vox Wah, TS9, MXR Line Boost and a Bonamassa Fuzz Face in front of it, as well as a Boss DD7 in the loop.
> This setup finally satisfied all my Marshall needs.
> Alright here are the pictures:



Looks excellent! I've been thinking that if / when I move away from 4x12's, I'll probably do the same (1936 w/a change to the grill cloth).


----------



## Adrian86

Thanks Odin69 and Crossroadsync! Well I noticed a slight change, first the bass got slightly bigger but also a tad softer. Second, the mids became much smoother as did the treble allowing me to dial in more highs in the end without sounding overly bright. 
I tried that with different speakers (Vintage 30, Greenback, Reaper 55hz, Cannabis Rex and a Private Jack) to make sure this change was not only due to the new speakers. 

I also noticed that I like the 50w mode a bit more now, although most of the time I still use the 100w mode.


----------



## Adrian86

I am actually thinking about changing the grillcloth on my 1960 cabinet as well, as I really like the look. 
I also do believe that the pinstripe grillcloth cuts a little amount of highs compared to the black standard cloth. I played through it before I changed the cloth because I really wanted to know if there is any difference in sound.


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> Looks excellent! I've been thinking that if / when I move away from 4x12's, I'll probably do the same (1936 w/a change to the grill cloth).



if you're goin for a Beano-type tone, the 1936 is the way to go imho. use the on board boost with more gain than volume (70-30) use a LP and wala. My last gig I played I used my 1936 cab, it sounded great. I prefer it with my 4x12 with V30's but for 19yr old 1936 cab with stock GT75's and countless gigs on them, still sounded great.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Adrian86 said:


> I am actually thinking about changing the grillcloth on my 1960 cabinet as well, as I really like the look.
> I also do believe that the pinstripe grillcloth cuts a little amount of highs compared to the black standard cloth. I played through it before I changed the cloth because I really wanted to know if there is any difference in sound.



Yeah, for sure it does ... the basket weave grill cloth will do the same w/regards to taming the treble a bit. The 70's 'checker board' style & black are the most transparent, which is why they don't smooth out / attenuate the treble as much as the pinstripe / basket weave.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> if you're goin for a Beano-type tone, the 1936 is the way to go imho. use the on board boost with more gain than volume (70-30) use a LP and wala. My last gig I played I used my 1936 cab, it sounded great. I prefer it with my 4x12 with V30's but for 19yr old 1936 cab with stock GT75's and countless gigs on them, still sounded great.



Would love to hear some clips! I don't think I've heard you play the YJM through anything other than 4x12's yet.


----------



## Redstone

What type of Les Paul is that, Adrian. It's got one of the nicest bursts I've ever seen!


----------



## Adrian86

Thanks Redstone! That is a Traditional in Light Burst. I put on some Historic pickupsrings, nickel hardware, bell knobs, an alu tailpiece and a conversion ABR-1. As well as doing a 50s wiring with PIO caps. The pickups are Dimarzio 36th Anniversary PAFs. I am really going for an early Clapton-type of tone, but one of the main reasons I decided to go with the 1936 cabinet (at the moment) was the portability factor. 

Here she is lying on top of the YJM


----------



## Codyjohns

That's some beautiful gear you have Adrian !!


----------



## Redstone

Adrian86 said:


> Thanks Redstone! That is a Traditional in Light Burst. I put on some Historic pickupsrings, nickel hardware, bell knobs, an alu tailpiece and a conversion ABR-1. As well as doing a 50s wiring with PIO caps. The pickups are Dimarzio 36th Anniversary PAFs. I am really going for an early Clapton-type of tone, but one of the main reasons I decided to go with the 1936 cabinet (at the moment) was the portability factor.
> 
> Here she is lying on top of the YJM



That thing could pass for a top of the line gibson custom model if you ask me!


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> Would love to hear some clips! I don't think I've heard you play the YJM through anything other than 4x12's yet.



all I have at the moment.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODgkSi9l0gg]Francine @ Big Johns Ice House May 17th 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Goldie+EP+YJM=1936 GT75's.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> all I have at the moment.....
> 
> Francine @ Big Johns Ice House May 17th 2013 - YouTube
> 
> Goldie+EP+YJM=1936 GT75's.



I think that's the best tone I've heard from any clip you've shared ... seriously, not even close!


----------



## Codyjohns

duncan11 said:


> all I have at the moment.....
> 
> Francine @ Big Johns Ice House May 17th 2013 - YouTube
> 
> Goldie+EP+YJM=1936 GT75's.


 
Cool clip. 
I enjoyed that.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Anybody put their amp cover back in it's "unpacked" condition? It's a beast to lug around and I'd like to store it away in a shelf but I'am afraid I could damage it by trying to put it back in the condition it was delivered! This might be a silly question but I really don't want to damage it in any way! Cheers!


----------



## FennRx

ok here we go...who would win?

YJM vs a hurricane?

But the hurricane is named YJM.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

FennRx said:


> ok here we go...who would win?
> 
> YJM vs a hurricane?
> 
> But the hurricane is named YJM.



Well the YJM (amp) will be a lot louder, that's for sure!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

By the way, guys. I'am getting my cab tomorrow. Can't wait so I can finally unleash the fookin' fury as well!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

FennRx said:


> ok here we go...who would win?
> 
> YJM vs a hurricane?
> 
> But the hurricane is named YJM.



The YJM ... particularly if you're playing Rock You Like A Hurricane by the Scorpions


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Okay guys, finally got it! My 4x12 cab for the YJM! I got a used 1960AX and it just absolutely kills! This is the sound that I've always wanted! I've already played my YJM through a 1960A cab and that was not anywhere near close to the AX. I'am so glad I got one!  

But I gotta go now, the YJM wants to be played again!  

Cheers, guys!


----------



## arock

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Okay guys, finally got it! My 4x12 cab for the YJM! I got a used 1960AX and it just absolutely kills! This is the sound that I've always wanted! I've already played my YJM through a 1960A cab and that was not anywhere near close to the AX. I'am so glad I got one!
> 
> But I gotta go now, the YJM wants to be played again!
> 
> Cheers, guys!


 
That's exactly the setup I have. I haven't played through the A cab, but the AX just sounds perfect to me. Congrats!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Decided to record something today! The YJM just sounds sooo good!  This is me noodling around on the YJM with my Gibson Allen Collins Explorer. It's all improvising. I might get some vids up with a Strat and my Les Paul as well. Stay tuned! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyVyyUjblQs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## FennRx

noice


----------



## Codyjohns

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Decided to record something today! The YJM just sounds sooo good!  This is me noodling around on the YJM with my Gibson Allen Collins Explorer. It's all improvising. I might get some vids up with a Strat and my Les Paul as well. Stay tuned!
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Classic Rock Tones - YouTube


 
Sounds really good, I enjoyed that.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Decided to record something today! The YJM just sounds sooo good!  This is me noodling around on the YJM with my Gibson Allen Collins Explorer. It's all improvising. I might get some vids up with a Strat and my Les Paul as well. Stay tuned!
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Classic Rock Tones - YouTube


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Decided to record something today! The YJM just sounds sooo good!  This is me noodling around on the YJM with my Gibson Allen Collins Explorer. It's all improvising. I might get some vids up with a Strat and my Les Paul as well. Stay tuned!
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Classic Rock Tones - YouTube


----------



## Redstone

I just got back from a holiday in the UK and plugged straight into my YJM. Man it feels good to play through it!


----------



## duncan11

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Decided to record something today! The YJM just sounds sooo good!  This is me noodling around on the YJM with my Gibson Allen Collins Explorer. It's all improvising. I might get some vids up with a Strat and my Les Paul as well. Stay tuned!
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Classic Rock Tones - YouTube



I dig it, nice. What were your boost settings ?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Thank you for your positive feedback, guys! It was actually just me warming up on guitar. The strings were already dead too so it'll sound even better with new strings, but I just felt like recording something with my Explorer yesterday, so I decided to do it. 

Duncan: My boost settings are: Gain: 11 o' clock, Volume: 10


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I just got back from a holiday in the UK and plugged straight into my YJM. Man it feels good to play through it!


 
It surely does, huh?  I'am also going to the UK in my summer holidays and I'am pretty sure that I'am gonna miss it as well as my guitars of course!


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Decided to record something today! The YJM just sounds sooo good!  This is me noodling around on the YJM with my Gibson Allen Collins Explorer. It's all improvising. I might get some vids up with a Strat and my Les Paul as well. Stay tuned!
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Classic Rock Tones - YouTube



Sounds great ACE,glad you're digging the AX!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> Sounds great ACE,glad you're digging the AX!


 
Yeah, it's just one hell of a cab! Probably the best sounding one around along with the AHW!


----------



## Redstone

I need an AX.....and an AHW. I love the creamy sound of my AV, but I love the AC/DC type sound that the others provide. I wonder what sticking two greenbacks into my AV would sound like?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I need an AX.....and an AHW. I love the creamy sound of my AV, but I love the AC/DC type sound that the others provide. I wonder what sticking two greenbacks into my AV would sound like?


 
I guess that'd make an awesome duo! I actually found somebody on youtube who runs his 1959SLP into an AX. He uses two Greenbacks in it and two V30s. He may not have played this song that well (oops, did I just say that? I hope he's not to be found on here, lol ) Anyway, check that vid out! It may give you a little impression of what the sound is like. What's cool too is that this guy looks like  IMO (check his other vids for that)


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mLsIseLYTI[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I guess that'd make an awesome duo! I actually found somebody on youtube who runs his 1959SLP into an AX. He uses two Greenbacks in it and two V30s. He may not have played this song that well (oops, did I just say that? I hope he's not to be found on here, lol ) Anyway, check that vid out! It may give you a little impression of what the sound is like. What's cool too is that this guy looks like  IMO (check his other vids for that)
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck - Ac Dc Cover - YouTube



Sounds good. I might need to get my hands on some greenbacks to put in my AV!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Sounds good. I might need to get my hands on some greenbacks to put in my AV!


 
That'd make your sound even more awesome! I'am running the AX with my YJM and the sound is unblievable! I love the Greenbacks! Get some, you won't regret it!


----------



## NewReligion

Damn, I want one.

David ♫


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

NewReligion said:


> Damn, I want one.
> 
> David ♫



Snatch one up whilst you can. Most of 'em are already gone and the prices one the used ones are going up as well!


----------



## Redstone

NewReligion said:


> Damn, I want one.
> 
> David ♫



Snatch one up while you can. Most people that own one have no intention of selling them any time soon, well at least I dont  I do know of one for sale here in Ireland and he store will ship it worldwide, just watch it if you bring it to the USA. The voltages are different and theres no selector sadly.


----------



## JimiRules

I'm so glad I got mine when I did. I've had it since last August and I've never once thought about making another amp purchase. That's never happened with any other amp I've had. By now I was always gassing for something else. I guess you could say the YJM is the gas-x of amps!


----------



## indeedido

+1


----------



## crossroadsnyc

JimiRules said:


> I'm so glad I got mine when I did. I've had it since last August and I've never once thought about making another amp purchase. That's never happened with any other amp I've had. By now I was always gassing for something else. I guess you could say the YJM is the gas-x of amps!



I feel the same way ... the YJM is the first amp I've ever had where I quite literally stopped gassing for anything else ... there isn't an amp on the planet that you could convince me to trade my YJM for (that includes something like a pricey dumble that i could sell and buy another yjm, as i wouldn't want to take the chance on not finding another one!).


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> I feel the same way ... the YJM is the first amp I've ever had where I quite literally stopped gassing for anything else ... there isn't an amp on the planet that you could convince me to trade my YJM for (that includes something like a pricey dumble that i could sell and buy another yjm, as i wouldn't want to take the chance on not finding another one!).


 I COMPLETELY agree with you and Jimi. I feel the same way about my YJM100 too.


----------



## Holme

Only amp I own!
After years of trying to get 'that sound' at reasonable volumes - 
I just though 'F@@k It!' how much money have I spent up untill now & still aren't happy?
2 YJM's,3 maybe even?!
Now i've got the real deal it's game over-simple as peas!
(From 2011 & counting!)

:minions:


----------



## duncan11

After muckin about for YEARS with solid state, then hybrid, then my first real all tube amp head (5150) then some combos (hybrids again) around 2002 I thought I found 'the' amp, a Mesa Triple rectifier. That kinda set me up for a while, but I was still unhappy somewhat. Then 'that brand which will not be spoken of' came out, tried 5 different models all returned, resigned myself to the mesa, but I was always secretly gassing from something else, something that sounded better. When the AFD came out I was blown away and thought I didn't need anything else. 

But, the YJM was like this secret diamond in the rough. Few had it, wasn't mainstreamed but reviews were good. I figured since it had the same EPA thing that the AFD has, it would work, and if I didn't like the plexi sound (never had one before) I could always sell it, besides I had the AFD....

Since that day last August I can say that I've probably played the YJM MORE than my two AFD's. Aside from an occasional cabinet or speaker gas, I can 100% honestly say that I have ZERO desire to even try anything else. Yeah, the YJM, is that good.


----------



## Redstone

I definitely would not trade my YJM for anything. That said, I would still love to someday get my hands on a JCM800 2203, but because I love my YJM so much I am in no rush to get anything new. I might pick up a 2203 in a few years, but my YJM is here to stay no matter what. Its like my trusty SG that I've had for over 5 years, I wouldn't sell it even for 10 times its value.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

What I noticed on my YJM is that you really have to turn it up to 9 o' clock to get the different volume stages. If i'am using it at 0.1 watts, it will get slightly louder if I turn it but I can actually only hear the difference when being turned to 9 o' clock and it goes on just normally form there. Anybody feels the same that the YJM has kind of volume "stages"?


----------



## Redstone

The YJM and the AFD do run in power stages. This is a diagram of them from the AFD manual.




I do find that there is almost no volume change until you turn it up just past 9 o' clock.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> The YJM and the AFD do run in power stages. This is a diagram of them from the AFD manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do find that there is almost no volume change until you turn it up just past 9 o' clock.


 
Exactly, that's what I was worried about. Glad nothing's wrong with my YJM!


----------



## Redstone

I just got a bit of a shock from my YJM. A while ago I heard in a video that Eddie Van Halen used to run his amps with everything literally on 10, Bass, middle, trable, presence, everything. So I tried it out. It actually sounds really good through my cab! I was pleasantly surprised. I would love an EP booster to get that extra boost to see how close I could get to the EVH tone right now.


----------



## guitartate

OK YJM gurus. So why do you think Marshall won't produce it anymore? I don't get it. These things are snatched up like crazy and believe it or not all you can usually find on fleabay is the head cover. 

I am still lusting after a 1974x too...


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I just got a bit of a shock from my YJM. A while ago I heard in a video that Eddie Van Halen used to run his amps with everything literally on 10, Bass, middle, trable, presence, everything. So I tried it out. It actually sounds really good through my cab! I was pleasantly surprised. I would love an EP booster to get that extra boost to see how close I could get to the EVH tone right now.


 
EVH tone, here we go again. Never thought his tone was anything special or significant. Anyway, i once tried it with my regular EQ but i set the presence to 10. HOLY SHIT, that was harsh!! Immediately dialed it back to 6! Gotta try everything on 10 too, it'll probably sound awesome (like the YJM always does, actually) but I'am pretty sure that I'll stick with my regular settings!


----------



## Holme

guitartate said:


> OK YJM gurus. So why do you think Marshall won't produce it anymore? I don't get it. These things are snatched up like crazy and believe it or not all you can usually find on fleabay is the head cover.
> 
> I am still lusting after a 1974x too...



It has been said from day one-

1500 limited edition-when they're gone they're gone.....

& it's looking like there's not many left if any!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

guitartate said:


> OK YJM gurus. So why do you think Marshall won't produce it anymore? I don't get it. These things are snatched up like crazy and believe it or not all you can usually find on fleabay is the head cover.
> 
> I am still lusting after a 1974x too...



Because it's a limited edition amp. If you can get your hands on one, do it!


----------



## guitartate

Holme said:


> It has been said from day one-
> 
> 1500 limited edition-when they're gone they're gone.....
> 
> & it's looking like there's not many left if any!



yes I realize that but I am just talking out loud from a business standpoint why Marshall won't continue persuing such amps using EPA etc. I don't care if says as long as it has the same features. My guess is its too hard for them to make? too time intensive?


----------



## guitartate

crossroadsnyc said:


> Because it's a limited edition amp. If you can get your hands on one, do it!



Thanks Crossroads. You replied to me before on its virtues. I missed the boat on this and may give up and buy a 74x with the matching cabinet.


----------



## Holme

guitartate said:


> yes I realize that but I am just talking out loud from a business standpoint why Marshall won't continue persuing such amps using EPA etc. I don't care if says as long as it has the same features. My guess is its too hard for them to make? too time intensive?



To be honest I don't know-I read somewhere that Yngwie wanted some kind of attenuator & that was part of his 'Signature' allure-the only reason the AFD has it is because  copped for it & said could he have it too (the YJM was in the works before the AFD) otherwise there would only be the YJM with it.
As far as other amps having it-well people were expecting it on the JS amp & it didn't happen.All i'm seeing is 1 watt & 0.1 watt switches so whether thats the standard for low volumes now I wouldn't like to say?


----------



## duncan11

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> What I noticed on my YJM is that you really have to turn it up to 9 o' clock to get the different volume stages. If i'am using it at 0.1 watts, it will get slightly louder if I turn it but I can actually only hear the difference when being turned to 9 o' clock and it goes on just normally form there. Anybody feels the same that the YJM has kind of volume "stages"?



Yes, I ntoice the same. My last gig, they were pissing and moaning about the volume of the band, so I was running the gig with the EPA set on between 7-10 watts thru my 1936.






Once I ran it with the EPA on around 2PM setting, man that was friggin loud but the tone........


----------



## guitartate

Holme said:


> To be honest I don't know-I read somewhere that Yngwie wanted some kind of attenuator & that was part of his 'Signature' allure-the only reason the AFD has it is because  copped for it & said could he have it too (the YJM was in the works before the AFD) otherwise there would only be the YJM with it.
> As far as other amps having it-well people were expecting it on the JS amp & it didn't happen.All i'm seeing is 1 watt & 0.1 watt switches so whether thats the standard for low volumes now I wouldn't like to say?



Hey man. You're in the UK. March on down to Marshall and demand to speak to the bean counters. Say hey, " the marshall forum says make more YJMs"!


----------



## Redstone

If you look hard enough I'm sure you'll find a YJM. They are still out there. In fact, there is one here in Ireland still for sale new, but it wont really work in the USA without a step-down transformer.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> If you look hard enough I'm sure you'll find a YJM. They are still out there. In fact, there is one here in Ireland still for sale new, but it wont really work in the USA without a step-down transformer.



I wonder how many units the US actually got? THe place I got mine from had 3 IIRC and I got their second to last one. GC never even got one AFAIK, musicians friend had some but they were gone before I even toyed with the idea of getting one. 

Some have said the US got 400 AFD100 units but I don't know if that is true or not. With only 1500 units worldwide of the YJM, I would say the US probably got around 500 units.


----------



## guitartate

Redstone said:


> If you look hard enough I'm sure you'll find a YJM. They are still out there. In fact, there is one here in Ireland still for sale new, but it wont really work in the USA without a step-down transformer.



In fairness you are correct. They do show up. I saw one go on fleabay the other day for 1900. I thought that to be fair considering their elusiveness.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer




----------



## guitartate

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


>



I have little EL84s in my 401. I guess you could say I have tube envy...


----------



## Holme

There's absolute no reason for this other than the doughnut slingers can see young Michael can fit into his Rolling Stones top!











Oh Yes! Plexi generation 2 is on it's way!


----------



## Codyjohns

Holme said:


> There's absolute no reason for this other than the doughnut slingers can see young Michael can fit into his Rolling Stones top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yes! Plexi generation 2 is on it's way!


 
Very cool !!


----------



## Holme

Michael RT said:


> Very cool !!



Thank You MRT! 

Few months to go & he'll have his Marshall,Black Sabbath & Fred Perry tops on!


----------



## Redstone

My parents always dressed me up in really stupid clothes when I was a kid. The old pictures make me cringe! I would have killed to have some sabbath tshirts!

If you want little Michael to be a rocker, let him discover it himself. Both my parents are musical in some way, my dad can play the accordion and harmonica like a pro. He picked both of them up after about 15 years last year and blew me away with them. As for my mom, she grew up in a pub and played music since she was very young. She can play almost every instrument used in traditional irish music. My parents ever expected me to ever play music, they just left me decide for myself. They were pretty surprised when my video gaming hobby spun off into a music hobby from hearing TNT in a game when I was younger.

Oh, and if he does decide to play music, get him a decent instrument! Don't get him one of those starter kits in argos or somewhere for 100 quid, get him a cheap, low end epiphone. I had one of those starter packs. When I was going to buy one, my dad decided to swap out the crappy little amp for something a little less crappy. Even with that I dropped the guitar after a short while. I picked it up again a month or so later and my dad decided to get me something a little better. He splashed out 200 quid for an Epi Les Paul special II and that is what kept me interested in playing, having a decent guitar that was made properly and sounded good.

Here is what I played for a while before I upgraded to an SG version, then to a higher end Epi SG and then to my Gibson SG.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> There's absolute no reason for this other than the doughnut slingers can see young Michael can fit into his Rolling Stones top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yes! Plexi generation 2 is on it's way!



You're doin' it right, buddy! Make sure you raise him on good music just like my parents did!


----------



## Odin69

Cute kid Holmes. Get him started on the rattle so, he can join in when you're playing the guitar.


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> There's absolute no reason for this other than the doughnut slingers can see young Michael can fit into his Rolling Stones top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yes! Plexi generation 2 is on it's way!



He needs one of those micro stacks they made in the 90's!! But maybe start him off on the MS-2 9v 2" speaker combo!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Or you should get him an Yngwie Malmsteen signature microphone!


----------



## Holme

I might be a toad & let him start with what I had-
A Gorilla Tubecruncher & a Marlin Sidewiner!
Seriously though if he does get the guitar bug the YJM's gonna be great-we can both get plugged in at the same time!
He's starting off on my Epiphone ZW before he gets his mits on the Gibsons or the Jem though!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I just found the origin of Yngwie's "Release the fookin' fury". He was on a flight to Tokyo when a woman poured a glass of water on him and he pretends to kill a passenger on the plane. It was recorded by someone in that plane and been spreading through the internet ever since. That' why Yngwie even made an album which was called "Release The Fookin' Fury"! Check it out right here, it's soooo hilarious! Watch YNGWIE MALMSTEEN Threatens To Kill Airline Passeng Video | Break.com


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I had a girl pour a drink over my head once. I was with a bunch of friends (guys & gals), and there were these two girls who were kind of tagging along w/us for no apparent reason (we didn't know them and a few of us started suspecting they were hoping some of us guys would pick up their tab for a night out) ... anyway, I was kind of drunk, and these two girls were getting really annoying, so I said something kind of obnoxious (like something that would make them pretty much both want to leave lol) ... long story short, she lost words to respond to what I said, so rather than do nothing, she walked over and poured her drink over my head ... I wiped it away from the side of my face, licked my finger, mentioned how tasty it was, and thanked her for sharing. She got even madder and just stormed out. Good times. Sometimes you just gotta unleash


----------



## marshallmellowed

For anyone GAS'ing for YJM100, there's one on evilbay that looks to be in perfect shape.

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Guitar Amp 100W Head | eBay


----------



## Redstone

Someone get it while its still there!


----------



## Odin69

That's strange ACE. I was just reading an old guitar magazine in which he spoke of the that incident and, then I log onto MF and here's the clip of it. 



AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I just found the origin of Yngwie's "Release the fookin' fury". He was on a flight to Tokyo when a woman poured a glass of water on him and he pretends to kill a passenger on the plane. It was recorded by someone in that plane and been spreading through the internet ever since. That' why Yngwie even made an album which was called "Release The Fookin' Fury"! Check it out right here, it's soooo hilarious! Watch YNGWIE MALMSTEEN Threatens To Kill Airline Passeng Video | Break.com


----------



## Söulcaster

crossroadsnyc said:


> I had a girl pour a drink over my head once. I was with a bunch of friends (guys & gals), and there were these two girls who were kind of tagging along w/us for no apparent reason (we didn't know them and a few of us started suspecting they were hoping some of us guys would pick up their tab for a night out) ... anyway, I was kind of drunk, and these two girls were getting really annoying, so I said something kind of obnoxious (like something that would make them pretty much both want to leave lol) ... long story short, she lost words to respond to what I said, so rather than do nothing, she walked over and poured her drink over my head ... I wiped it away from the side of my face, licked my finger, mentioned how tasty it was, and thanked her for sharing. She got even madder and just stormed out. Good times. Sometimes you just gotta unleash


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Odin69 said:


> That's strange ACE. I was just reading an old guitar magazine in which he spoke of the that incident and, then I log onto MF and here's the clip of it.



That's gotta be a sign! Scary shit is goin' on right here!


----------



## Drew68

marshallmellowed said:


> For anyone GAS'ing for YJM100, there's one on evilbay that looks to be in perfect shape.



I've been looking everyday just out of curiosity. Two days ago there were none. Yesterday there were two; the one you posted and another one slightly more used with aftermarket tubes and a "$1900 or best offer" price tag attached. That one went quickly. Wonder what this auction will end at?


----------



## guitartate

Drew68 said:


> I've been looking everyday just out of curiosity. Two days ago there were none. Yesterday there were two; the one you posted and another one slightly more used with aftermarket tubes and a "$1900 or best offer" price tag attached. That one went quickly. Wonder what this auction will end at?



Wow man. You have one and you are still lookin! That is some amp right there. 

I was looking at that one and it went fast! The other looks like it will be a last minute snipe I am certain...


----------



## Drew68

guitartate said:


> Wow man. You have one and you are still lookin!


No, I'm not looking to buy. I'm just checking out how these are moving on eBay, trying to gauge the collectiblity factor. And as far as I can tell, these things are sold out new and used ones get snapped up about as fast as they're listed --in the rare cases you can find them listed at all. Seems not a lot of owners are looking to part with them right now. Not surprising as the YJM100 might just be the best amp Marshall has ever produced. It has certainly ended my quest for tonal perfection.

It took enough persuading the wife to let me get the first one. I don't think she's gonna let me have two of 'em!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Drew68 said:


> No, I'm not looking to buy. I'm just checking out how these are moving on eBay, trying to gauge the collectiblity factor. And as far as I can tell, these things are sold out new and used ones get snapped up about as fast as they're listed --in the rare cases you can find them listed at all. Seems not a lot of owners are looking to part with them right now. Not surprising as the YJM100 might just be the best amp Marshall has ever produced. It has certainly ended my quest for tonal perfection.
> 
> It took enough persuading the wife to let me get the first one. I don't think she's gonna let me have two of 'em!



That's funny, I do the same thing. It's just out of curiousity more than anything, but also to remind me why I should hang on to the amp.


----------



## Drew68

marshallmellowed said:


> but also to remind me why I should hang on to the amp.



Yep. Out of all the gear I own there are two items I will never part with; my R8 Les Paul and my YJM100. That Gibson fits my hands like a glove and there is no better amp to pair it with than that Marshall. Pure sonic bliss!


----------



## duncan11

Drew68 said:


> Yep. Out of all the gear I own there are two items I will never part with; my R8 Les Paul and my YJM100. That Gibson fits my hands like a glove and there is no better amp to pair it with than that Marshall. Pure sonic bliss!



of all my guitars 'the' amp for two of them is the YJM. A few tend to favor the AFD more but if I've said that Goldie is the best CC guitar done to date, I honestly think that the YJM is the best amp marshall has done, ever? Dunno but certainly in the last decade, it's the best. And Goldie's amp IS the YJM (but also sounds killer thru the AFD). I'll probably sell one of my AFD's before i'd ever entertain the notion of selling my YJM.


----------



## Odin69

It's a long story but, I actually had two new YJM's in my possesion at the same time. I thought about keeping both of them but, I knew the wife would have ripped me a new one if I did. Looking back now, I kind of wish I did.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Odin69 said:


> It's a long story but, I actually had two new YJM's in my possesion at the same time. I thought about keeping both of them but, I knew the wife would have ripped me a new one if I did. Looking back now, I kind of wish I did.



I'm on my 3rd YJM, but only one at a time (did have two at once one time, but one wasn't mine). How did you end up owning two at the same time?


----------



## Odin69

Well, I had ordered one through Muscian's Friend and everthing was going good with the UPS tracking. The day it was supposed to arrive, I get an e-mail from UPS saying that there was a tornado back East and, the train my package was on got derailed. They didn't know when they would have everything sorted out. They were guessing around a month? 

I called MF up and, told them what happend and, they verified it with UPS. They agreed to send me another one. We were both thinking that the amp was probably beat up pretty good, considering what had happend to it. Anyway, they sent me another one and, again I checked the tracking with UPS. It came a day early from what the UPS delivery date said. I got it, opened it up and, proceeded to jam on it. After a couple of hours, I was going through the paperwork that MF sent me and, noticed the tracking number was the same as the first one they sent out. This was the one that was involved in the train derailment. I guess it only took them a few days to get the train situation cleared up and, it contiued on it's way without me being notified. 

The next day the second one arrived that MF sent me. I notified MF what had happend and, they told me to send it back and, they would pick up the tab to have it shipped back. I was glad they did becuase, it would have cost over a $100.00 for me to send it back to them. I thought about keeping the new one and sending the first one back but, I already opend that one and everything was working fine with it. Plus, I would have to pay the shipping on that one since I had opened it already. 

I was half-a#* joking with the wife about keeping it but, she just rolled her eyes at me and, said I didn't need two of the same amp. Not a very exciting story but, that's how I had two YJM's at the same time, even though it was very brief.


----------



## j-co

As far as I can see, this is the only problem with the amp. The YJM is so damn big you can't possibly hide a spare from the wife.


----------



## ^AXE^

Ditch the wife.

lolz


----------



## Odin69

Plus, she's the one that handles the bills so, I'd get clobbered once she saw the billing statement.


----------



## Odin69

^AXE^ said:


> Ditch the wife.
> 
> lolz


 


No, if it wasn't for her, I wouldn't have half the crap I have now.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## j-co

Smart man.


----------



## duncan11

Odin69 said:


> Plus, she's the one that handles the bills so, I'd get clobbered once she saw the billing statement.



they have their credit cards, and I have mine. The bills are separate and paid separate. What's mine is mine and theirs is theirs. No need for any woman to see my own CC statements and bills...nor do I care what they want to buy with theirs.

I remember when I just waltzed into the house, YJM head in hand, (about as conspicuous as can be) and WAS asked wtf is that, you just got an amp earlier this year...

'so' was my reply, but then I added, oh yeah that bonus I said I got back a few months ago, i 'pre-ordered it' and it just arrived now (not the case). 

'oh' was their reply


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I just can't get enough of my YJM! Everytime I play it, it always sounds even more awesome than I remembered from playing it last time. Same happend today: When I came home from school, I put my schoolbag in the corner, fired the YJM up, let it warm up for a couple of minutes, pushed the Standby button and started playing! Dang! It sounds sooo amazing. The tone is addicting!


----------



## duncan11

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I just can't get enough of my YJM! Everytime I play it, it always sounds even more awesome than I remembered from playing it last time. Same happend today: When I came home from school, I put my schoolbag in the corner, fired the YJM up, let it warm up for a couple of minutes, pushed the Standby button and started playing! Dang! It sounds sooo amazing. The tone is addicting!



Yup. I can't wait to hear how this sounds thru the YJM.....







just got it today, played one last weekend at the store, but it was sold before I could orchestrate the deal.


----------



## FennRx

going out for a jam tonight and i'm draggin fatboy out.

the best part? the singer uses a YJM as well. Double the donuts! w00t


----------



## duncan11

so tonite I had a 5 guitar comparison test to do. I used all my amps but which one do you think I stayed on the longest..... 

The CC guitars LOVE the YJM, they sound killa thru it. Here's a taste of the Beast thru the YJM-

https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/cc8-the-beast


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

duncan11 said:


> Yup. I can't wait to hear how this sounds thru the YJM.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it today, played one last weekend at the store, but it was sold before I could orchestrate the deal.



I'am currently saving up for a CC Les Paul! This one looks amazing! Is it Bernie Marsden's "Beast"? It looks and sounds stunning! I'd also love to have a Black Beauty, a Goldtop, a Les Paul Axcess and a Firebird! Ahh, guitar GAS comin' up!


----------



## Redstone

Make sure you try a historic 58' and 59' reissue as well as the rest of those. I didn't even intend on looking at the 58' reissue that I ended up buying. I went to look at a 56' reissue and ended up being blown away by the 58' so I ended up buying it. I was lucky and got a great deal on it. It was also supposed to be a plaintop, but its got a bit of flame to it and a nice grain too! Only thing I don't like on it are the string, but thats fine since the store gave me 5 packs of my favorite strings with it


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Make sure you try a historic 58' and 59' reissue as well as the rest of those. I didn't even intend on looking at the 58' reissue that I ended up buying. I went to look at a 56' reissue and ended up being blown away by the 58' so I ended up buying it. I was lucky and got a great deal on it. It was also supposed to be a plaintop, but its got a bit of flame to it and a nice grain too! Only thing I don't like on it are the string, but thats fine since the store gave me 5 packs of my favorite strings with it



Stop it, guys! You make me want to buy a Les Paul RIGHT NOW!! 

Anyway, that guitar looks amazing, I ****in' love the color of it! Maybe I'am gonna get the same one, please upload some soundclips, Redstone! I'm in love with it! 

Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Stop it, guys! You make me want to buy a Les Paul RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> Anyway, that guitar looks amazing, I ****in' love the color of it! Maybe I'am gonna get the same one, please upload some soundclips, Redstone! I'm in love with it!
> 
> Cheers!



I'm gonna change the strings on it first as the ones on it make it sound a little thin and twangy, even compared to my SG. I had the same set on my SG a while ago and noticed the same thing so I switched them. Hopefully I'll be able to get some sound clips up today if I find time!  Oh and by the way, the color is lemon burst. You can get it on a 1959 too, but with a much nicer flametop and a heck of a bigger price! Gibson Custom Shop 1959 Les Paul Reissue VOS 2013 in Lemon Burst | Andertons
There is a heck of a price difference between 2800 and 4500 (€3250 and €5250)


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I'm gonna change the strings on it first as the ones on it make it sound a little thin and twangy, even compared to my SG. I had the same set on my SG a while ago and noticed the same thing so I switched them. Hopefully I'll be able to get some sound clips up today if I find time!  Oh and by the way, the color is lemon burst. You can get it on a 1959 too, but with a much nicer flametop and a heck of a bigger price! Gibson Custom Shop 1959 Les Paul Reissue VOS 2013 in Lemon Burst | Andertons
> There is a heck of a price difference between 2800 and 4500 (€3250 and €5250)



Thank you very much, buddy! I'am gonna save up for it now but it's gonna take a little time since I'am only 16 years old and I currently have to pay off my driver's license. But as soon as I turn 18, I'am gonna get a lot of money to buy a car and there'll still be enough left to buy a VOS  I personally LOVE the 58' Les Paul more than any Les Paul! It's definitley my favorite one, really looking forward to the soundclips!


----------



## Drew68

Redstone said:


> It was also supposed to be a plaintop, but its got a bit of flame to it and a nice grain too!



Man, I'm jealous! My R8 is plainer than plain. I'll never part with it though. It has the best neck of any guitar I've ever played. And though my YJM, just awesome!











For a while, Gibson was using pure plain grain for R8s and G0s and highly figured grain for R9s. The ones like yours with just a hint of flame were used on gold tops. A lot of people who refinished their gold tops were pleasantly surprised to see such beautiful wood underneath. IMHO, many of these slightly flamed Historics look more like real 'bursts than anything else.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Drew68 said:


> Man, I'm jealous! My R8 is plainer than plain. I'll never part with it though. It has the best neck of any guitar I've ever played. And though my YJM, just awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a while, Gibson was using pure plain grain for R8s and G0s and highly figured grain for R9s. The ones like yours with just a hint of flame were used on gold tops. A lot of people who refinished their gold tops were pleasantly surprised to see such beautiful wood underneath. IMHO, many of these slightly flamed Historics look more like real 'bursts than anything else.



Cool, really like your LP Junior too. I got the same one, though I kept the stock knobs! It plays amazing and sounds great too, especially through the YJM. Can't wait how the 1958 V.O.S will sound through it!


----------



## Drew68

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Cool, really like your LP Junior too. I got the same one, though I kept the stock knobs! It plays amazing and sounds great too, especially through the YJM.


 They all sound great through a YJM! 

I bought that JR used off of CL. For some reason, the pots were kinda tight. I use my volume knob a lot and the original knobs had no grip. had a couple spare Tele knobs laying around so problem solved. I figured since I was customizing it a bit, I'd lose the pickguard as well. This thing is a pure, rock-n-roll machine!


----------



## Redstone

Well, heres a recording of my new LP. I made it with my iPhone so its not gonna be great quality, also I included a bit of a SG vs LP bit at the end. The SG sounds a lot darker to me some how, maybe its because of the older strings and Angus Young pickups.
https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/gibson-les-paul-58-reissue


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Well, heres a recording of my new LP. I made it with my iPhone so its not gonna be great quality, also I included a bit of a SG vs LP bit at the end. The SG sounds a lot darker to me some how, maybe its because of the older strings and Angus Young pickups.
> https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/gibson-les-paul-58-reissue




I like it. Sounds great! 



Here's a head to head. 

Amp YJM, boost off, EPA around 2 watts or so. SM57 into Audiobox USB, no post editing.

Page #1 SIBLY intro and noodlin
https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/page-sibly

Beast SIBLY intro and noodlin
https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/beast-sibly


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> I like it. Sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a head to head.
> 
> Amp YJM, boost off, EPA around 2 watts or so. SM57 into Audiobox USB, no post editing.
> 
> Page #1 SIBLY intro and noodlin
> https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/page-sibly
> 
> Beast SIBLY intro and noodlin
> https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/beast-sibly



The Page is in a different league tone-wise in that comparison. I'm not saying the Beast sounded bad by any means, but the Page just sounded so much sweeter / musical. So far I think I like your Page / PG the best


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> I like it. Sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a head to head.
> 
> Amp YJM, boost off, EPA around 2 watts or so. SM57 into Audiobox USB, no post editing.
> 
> Page #1 SIBLY intro and noodlin
> https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/page-sibly
> 
> Beast SIBLY intro and noodlin
> https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/beast-sibly



That sounds killer!


----------



## Argon66

Fuzz Pedal!

Is anyone using a fuzz in front of the YJM?

I have never used one to be honest (just overdrives), but am thinking it might be a nice add on for a thick sustaining lead tone. 

I can pick up a Diamond Fireburst pedal from a dude for a good price, but would like some thoughts from anyone who uses fuzz.


----------



## kelv_w

which serial did you get with the Beast? I do agree, they sound immense through the YJM. However these days I'm just being lazy and the JCM1 gets played a lot more.


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> The Page is in a different league tone-wise in that comparison. I'm not saying the Beast sounded bad by any means, but the Page just sounded so much sweeter / musical. So far I think I like your Page / PG the best



Yes, the page neck PU is way more musical. On the bridge when you really drive it, it gets slightly muddy, but not as muddy as PG gets when you drive it on the low strings. I did a comparison of Immigrant Song riff with Page and PG, and PG is very VERY muddy. I didn't post it btw...(but I will later) PG doesn't have that goldie/beast bite, it's there but way under everything. Page has some of it. 

When I do these comparisons, btw, I don't change ANY amp setting as I want to hear how each guitar is different without adjusting the amp to suit the guitar. 





kelv_w said:


> which serial did you get with the Beast? I do agree, they sound immense through the YJM. However these days I'm just being lazy and the JCM1 gets played a lot more.



155 I have seen 156 in a video and it's pretty close. I played 291 last friday but it was sold before I could work a deal. It had a much nicer top with a tight tiger flame pattern but I don't think the blend of the fade was as good as mine nor did it have as good a wood grain imho. I had a line on another Beast but I dunno the serial it was blotted out on the website. Top was a bit less with pop out flames but I passed on it anyway.


----------



## Drew68

marshallmellowed said:


> For anyone GAS'ing for YJM100, there's one on evilbay that looks to be in perfect shape.
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Guitar Amp 100W Head | eBay



Wow. Already up to $2500 with almost 2 days left to bid.


----------



## Odin69

Argon66 said:


> Fuzz Pedal!
> 
> Is anyone using a fuzz in front of the YJM?
> 
> I have never used one to be honest (just overdrives), but am thinking it might be a nice add on for a thick sustaining lead tone.
> 
> I can pick up a Diamond Fireburst pedal from a dude for a good price, but would like some thoughts from anyone who uses fuzz.


 
Yeah, I use a JB fuzz face, Wren and Cuff-The Caprid (Big Muff clone), and Fulltone ultimate octave. They usually sound best if you plug them straight into channel one only. I wouldn't really recommend jumping the channels but, go ahead try it if you want too? Fuzz pedals are usually pretty dark and work better on the bright channel.

I was looking at the Diamond fireburst about a month ago and it looks like a really nice pedal. I have a couple of Diamond pedals and they're made pretty well.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Drew68 said:


> Wow. Already up to $2500 with almost 2 days left to bid.



Crazy isn't it? I think people are beginning to realize they are drying up, especially those in mint condition.


----------



## Odin69

Drew68 said:


> Wow. Already up to $2500 with almost 2 days left to bid.


 
Is that for a new or used one?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Odin69 said:


> Is that for a new or used one?



Used, but listed as being in perfect condition.


----------



## Drew68

y


marshallmellowed said:


> I think people are beginning to realize they are drying up...



Drying up? They've DRIED up! They're GONE!

Can't wait to see what the final sale price is! I really can't believe I stumbled across the one I bought languishing in the back room of Jacksonville's Guitar Center for much less than this one is currently selling at.

Funny thing was, I went to GC to buy a 15 watt Vox Valvetronix. And I left with a YJM100 half stack. How the hell did that happen?

And I'm loving every minute of it!


----------



## db3266

this one has been for sale in the UK for quite some time

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie J Malmsteen 100 watt valve guitar amp head Ex Display | eBay


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> this one has been for sale in the UK for quite some time
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Yngwie J Malmsteen 100 watt valve guitar amp head Ex Display | eBay



Might be because of the -

"ex display with some minor scuffs" for 1399!

I paid less than that for new!


----------



## Holme

So are we all $$$'s in then!


----------



## blue

I've used a few fuzzes through my YJM, and they sounded fantastic. Of course, we've all heard Hendrix use fuzz with Plexis, so it's the sound our ears expect. My two favourites were an octave fuzz, and a clone of the Roland BeeBaa fuzz, both built by a guy I "know". They both sounded absolutely immense! Fuzz, overdrive, Treble booster, this amp loves them all, and they love it back


----------



## Odin69

marshallmellowed said:


> Used, but listed as being in perfect condition.


 
Well, it looks like we made a wise investment gentlemen? That's not why I bought mine though, I just wanted a kick a$$ plexi.


----------



## Redstone

Odin69 said:


> Well, it looks like we made a wise investment gentlemen? That's not why I bought mine though, I just wanted a kick a$$ plexi.



I second this vote


----------



## Drew68

Here's one that hit the 'bay today:

Marshall YJM 100 | eBay

$2000 starting bid and no foot pedal. No foot pedal? What the hell happened to the foot pedal?


----------



## John 14:6

Drew68 said:


> Here's one that hit the 'bay today:
> 
> Marshall YJM 100 | eBay
> 
> $2000 starting bid and no foot pedal. No foot pedal? What the hell happened to the foot pedal?


 The guy is probably selling his amp because he can't really use it live without the footswitch. I have seen a few YJM100's sell on ebay without their footswitches. Like you I was left scratching my head that they were missing. How do you control the different features live? Will another footswitch even work? the amp is not MIDI.


----------



## Drew68

John 14:6 said:


> The guy is probably selling his amp because he can't really use it live without the footswitch. I have seen a few YJM100's sell on ebay without their footswitches. Like you I was left scratching my head that they were missing. How do you control the different features live? Will another footswitch even work? the amp is not MIDI.



I imagine trying to get a replacement footswitch from Marshall will be an arduous undertaking. Or maybe not. I haven't tried. And there's probably plenty of YJM owners who couldn't care less about Yngwie's signature boost and just wanted a Plexi with EPA, 100/50 and auto bias that they could use their own pedals with. And who really uses footswitchable reverb anyways? I pretty much set it where I want it (if at all) and leave it there.

These folks will get by just fine without the proprietary footswitch but still, who loses them?


----------



## indeedido

Odin69 said:


> Yeah, I use a JB fuzz face, Wren and Cuff-The Caprid (Big Muff clone), and Fulltone ultimate octave. They usually sound best if you plug them straight into channel one only. I wouldn't really recommend jumping the channels but, go ahead try it if you want too? Fuzz pedals are usually pretty dark and work better on the bright channel.
> 
> I was looking at the Diamond fireburst about a month ago and it looks like a really nice pedal. I have a couple of Diamond pedals and they're made pretty well.



Where are you setting the channel volume? I'm still dialing in my fuzz but have only previously used one on a clean amp.


----------



## Argon66

Odin69 said:


> Yeah, I use a JB fuzz face, Wren and Cuff-The Caprid (Big Muff clone), and Fulltone ultimate octave. They usually sound best if you plug them straight into channel one only. I wouldn't really recommend jumping the channels but, go ahead try it if you want too? Fuzz pedals are usually pretty dark and work better on the bright channel.
> 
> I was looking at the Diamond fireburst about a month ago and it looks like a really nice pedal. I have a couple of Diamond pedals and they're made pretty well.



Cool...I may go for it. I mostly use a LP so your advice about using the single channel only is advice I will take when checking it out. I seem to keep flipping between jumpering and not all the time anyway. The are so different but like them both. Just depends on the application is guess. 

Maybe its time to get back into strat mode for a while too 

I bet a strat and fuzz would be awesome with the YJM.

To be honest...i have yet to find a setup that does not sound good.


----------



## Odin69

indeedido said:


> Where are you setting the channel volume? I'm still dialing in my fuzz but have only previously used one on a clean amp.


 


Argon66 said:


> Cool...I may go for it. I mostly use a LP so your advice about using the single channel only is advice I will take when checking it out. I seem to keep flipping between jumpering and not all the time anyway. The are so different but like them both. Just depends on the application is guess.
> 
> Maybe its time to get back into strat mode for a while too
> 
> I bet a strat and fuzz would be awesome with the YJM.
> 
> To be honest...i have yet to find a setup that does not sound good.


 
You just need to find the settings that work with your guitar and pedal. When you're using pedals with the YJM you have to try different things to get them to sound good. It may be changing the EQ settings, lowering the volume or, just plugging in different ways. My fuzz pedals are pretty heavy on the bass which, is why I use channel one and set the volume around 4-7. My MXR distortion + and DOD 308 sound better when I plug into channel two and jump the top CH1 to bottom CH2 because, they have more treble to them. I usually set volume one to 2-4 and volume two around 7-9. The YJM does take pedals pretty well once you figure out the settings that you like.

Have fun experimenting with it and, don't forget to write you amp settings down and how you plugged in once you find that sweet spot.


----------



## John 14:6

Drew68 said:


> I imagine trying to get a replacement footswitch from Marshall will be an arduous undertaking. Or maybe not. I haven't tried. And there's probably plenty of YJM owners who couldn't care less about Yngwie's signature boost and just wanted a Plexi with EPA, 100/50 and auto bias that they could use their own pedals with. And who really uses footswitchable reverb anyways? I pretty much set it where I want it (if at all) and leave it there.
> 
> These folks will get by just fine without the proprietary footswitch but still, who loses them?


 I am sure getting a replacement footswitch for a limited edition amp is not easy or cheap. I love the on-board boost, gate, reverb and FX loop control. That is all part of what makes the YJM100 the perfect gigging amp for me. The only thing Marshall left out was an on-board solo boost. I checked out the guys feedback on ebay and he sold the footswitch in November for $10.50. That was probably not the smartest thing he ever did. He sold the tubes, the manual, the cover and pretty much everything from the amp. I remember seeing these things being listed on ebay back then.


----------



## Odin69

John 14:6 said:


> I am sure getting a replacement footswitch for a limited edition amp is not easy or cheap. I love the on-board boost, gate, reverb and FX loop control. That is all part of what makes the YJM100 the perfect gigging amp for me. The only thing Marshall left out was an on-board solo boost. I checked out the guys feedback on ebay and he sold the footswitch in November for $10.50. That was probably not the smartest thing he ever did. He sold the tubes, the manual, the cover and pretty much everything from the amp. I remember seeing these things being listed on ebay back then.


 
Why would anyone do that?


----------



## John 14:6

Odin69 said:


> Why would anyone do that?


 He probably thought he was going to make some money piecing it out and lost his butt in the process. I actually bid $40.00 on the footswitch back then, but he ended the listing early. It re-appeared a few weeks later and I think he got one bid for $10.50.......plus he had to pay to ship it too. He was new to ebay at the time and had under 10 transactions. Now I think he is up to 48.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Odin69 said:


> Well, it looks like we made a wise investment gentlemen? That's not why I bought mine though, I just wanted a kick a$$ plexi.



Me too!


----------



## Holme

Odin69 said:


> Well, it looks like we made a wise investment gentlemen? That's not why I bought mine though, I just wanted a kick a$$ plexi.



Snap!

But lets be honest.....

It's nice to know isn't it!


----------



## FennRx

Sold for $2600 usd + $85 for shipping. And to think nuke bought one nib for $1495 shipped


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> Sold for $2600 usd + $85 for shipping. And to think nuke bought one nib for $1495 shipped



Yeah I know a fair few of the doughnut slingers on here paid $1700 new!
I find it fascinating how opinions have changed!
When I first bought mine back in 2011 many people's attitude towards it were as if I'd purchased the Devil with valves....
Now it's the cows goolies!


----------



## torqvaw

Hey guys need some opinions.. I just picked up a new yjm from a guitar center. The head is new but has been on the floor long enough to be quite dusty and to have picked up some damage to the tolex on the bottom of the head. They had agreed to sell it at 1800.00 but after I found the damage to the tolex they sold it for 1650. Does this seem like an OK deal considering the circumstances. I've noticed on posts above mine and on eBay they are pulling around 2000.00. I can't wait to get this sucker home and disturb the neighbors!


----------



## Holme

torqvaw said:


> Hey guys need some opinions.. I just picked up a new yjm from a guitar center. The head is new but has been on the floor long enough to be quite dusty and to have picked up some damage to the tolex on the bottom of the head. They had agreed to sell it at 1800.00 but after I found the damage to the tolex they sold it for 1650. Does this seem like an OK deal considering the circumstances. I've noticed on posts above mine and on eBay they are pulling around 2000.00. I can't wait to get this sucker home and disturb the neighbors!



Welcome! 

For the price you've paid at this moment in time I think you've got yourself a bargain!


----------



## indeedido

Odin69 said:


> You just need to find the settings that work with your guitar and pedal. When you're using pedals with the YJM you have to try different things to get them to sound good. It may be changing the EQ settings, lowering the volume or, just plugging in different ways. My fuzz pedals are pretty heavy on the bass which, is why I use channel one and set the volume around 4-7. My MXR distortion + and DOD 308 sound better when I plug into channel two and jump the top CH1 to bottom CH2 because, they have more treble to them. I usually set volume one to 2-4 and volume two around 7-9. The YJM does take pedals pretty well once you figure out the settings that you like.
> 
> Have fun experimenting with it and, don't forget to write you amp settings down and how you plugged in once you find that sweet spot.



Thanks. What I don't like is the treble cap. Anything lower than 8 on the channel volume and any overdrive pedal sounds nasty. I'd like to clip it and then have a cleaner platform to play with.


----------



## Redstone

torqvaw said:


> Hey guys need some opinions.. I just picked up a new yjm from a guitar center. The head is new but has been on the floor long enough to be quite dusty and to have picked up some damage to the tolex on the bottom of the head. They had agreed to sell it at 1800.00 but after I found the damage to the tolex they sold it for 1650. Does this seem like an OK deal considering the circumstances. I've noticed on posts above mine and on eBay they are pulling around 2000.00. I can't wait to get this sucker home and disturb the neighbors!



Thats a heck of a deal if you ask me! I got mine brand spakin' new for about $2000 this time last year and that was down from $2500. But all that was with tax included in the price (Thats how it works in Ireland)

Awesome deal on an awesome amp


----------



## duncan11

torqvaw said:


> Hey guys need some opinions.. I just picked up a new yjm from a guitar center. The head is new but has been on the floor long enough to be quite dusty and to have picked up some damage to the tolex on the bottom of the head. They had agreed to sell it at 1800.00 but after I found the damage to the tolex they sold it for 1650. Does this seem like an OK deal considering the circumstances. I've noticed on posts above mine and on eBay they are pulling around 2000.00. I can't wait to get this sucker home and disturb the neighbors!



That's a great bargain. Congrats and welcome to the YJM club. 

I never saw a YJM in GC ever. The last 'high end' amp I saw there was the AFD100 that I purchased new off the floor in 2012, one of the last ones they had in their chain inventory. Since then, save for the 50th heads/combos it's all MG's and the low end stuff. Used they have better quality Marshall gear than new it seems. 

You're gonna love this amp. Hell I sold my other AFD because I play the YJM more than I do my dual AFD setup which is a hassle to setup. It was cool to have but I'm OK with just having one of each now.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> That's a great bargain. Congrats and welcome to the YJM club.
> 
> I never saw a YJM in GC ever. The last 'high end' amp I saw there was the AFD100 that I purchased new off the floor in 2012, one of the last ones they had in their chain inventory. Since then, save for the 50th heads/combos it's all MG's and the low end stuff. Used they have better quality Marshall gear than new it seems.
> 
> You're gonna love this amp. Hell I sold my other AFD because I play the YJM more than I do my dual AFD setup which is a hassle to setup. It was cool to have but I'm OK with just having one of each now.



Why didn't you give me that AFD, I'd have given it a nice home, groomed it, washed it, fed it, tucked it in at night, read it a bedtime story, just like I do with my YJM

Its past 2am and I'm rambling nonsensically


----------



## Odin69

indeedido said:


> Thanks. What I don't like is the treble cap. Anything lower than 8 on the channel volume and any overdrive pedal sounds nasty. I'd like to clip it and then have a cleaner platform to play with.


 
Have you tried plugging into the bottom CH1 jack? It sounds pretty clean to me. 

I noticed my YJM was sounding crappy a few weeks ago with certain pedals. I changed my preamp tubes and got the magic back. Maybe, give that a go, if you have any spare preamp tubes laying around?


----------



## Drew68

duncan11 said:


> I never saw a YJM in GC ever.



I got mine at the GC in Jacksonville, FL. It had been languishing in their little enclosed "expensive stuff" room for a while with a $2495 price tag. I pointed out a really small tear on the bottom and the fact that someone stole the reverb knob and talked them down to a flat $2k. Now I wish I tried to wheel and deal a little more! That's OK. I still feel I got a great amp for a great price.

While I was waiting for the salesman to go find the amp cover and paperwork, some kid came in and started messing with it. I barked, "DON'T TOUCH IT!" and promptly unplugged it from the wall.


----------



## Drew68

torqvaw said:


> Does this seem like an OK deal considering the circumstances. I've noticed on posts above mine and on eBay they are pulling around 2000.00. I can't wait to get this sucker home and disturb the neighbors!



Yeah, you got a great deal! Congrats! And you will disturb the neighbors! I took the opportunity a couple of Saturday afternoons ago with some beer in my belly to run mine dimed for a few minutes. Every knob on 10. It was awe-inspiring! Plugged in my Strat and wah pedal and broke out a little "Voodoo Chile". Just thunderous! My wife was taking the kids for a walk and could hear me all the way down our long street. And when I rolled the guitar's volume knob down a bit, it cleaned up beautifully.

Don't get me wrong. The EPA works really great but there's just nothing quite like playing these suckers loud! That's where the magic is. Unfortunately for me, I live in a quiet, residential suburb and don't want to be the "neighbor from hell" so I don't get to open it up too often.


----------



## John 14:6

This guy Morgan Pettersson on Youtube is quickly becoming one of my favorite players. The guy is the most impressive player I have seen in a long time, plus he plays a YJM100 and makes it just sound amazing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PUxSpr23pQ]Morgan Pettersson 8th Live4guitar guitar contest - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWWTcHb_f3I]Testing Marshall YJM 100 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBX9apVMO2c]Dimarzio HS3 and Dimarzio YJM vs Duncan YJM Fury - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jackdan

Hi everyone!

Ive owned my YJM for a bit over two months now and am overall happy with it. I found that I like plugging into the upper left (trebble) channel more so than jumping the channels if not using the boost. 

The issue I have is that I love the built-in boost when channels jumped and both channel volumes dimed but hate the boost when only plugging into channel 1 - It sounds like a fuzz pedal/broken radio when I engage it. I noted that it also does this when channels jumped and both channel volumes set anywhere between 4 and 7 (in other words not dimed).

Is anyone here using the built-in boost while plugging straight into channel 1 (no jumpering)?

Is it normal for it to sound this way?

Thanks.


----------



## duncan11

Jackdan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ive owned my YJM for a bit over two months now and am overall happy with it. I found that I like plugging into the upper left (trebble) channel more so than jumping the channels if not using the boost.
> 
> The issue I have is that I love the built-in boost when channels jumped and both channel volumes dimed but hate the boost when only plugging into channel 1 - It sounds like a fuzz pedal/broken radio when I engage it. I noted that it also does this when channels jumped and both channel volumes set anywhere between 4 and 7 (in other words not dimed).
> 
> Is anyone here using the built-in boost while plugging straight into channel 1 (no jumpering)?
> 
> Is it normal for it to sound this way?
> 
> Thanks.



I like the blending you get when jumping the channels. Going directly into only one input I think sounds thin to me (my opinion) even when boosted or not. But since getting my magic boost pedal, i've not touched the on board boost. I channel jump but my boost in in front. 

I don't dime my volumes but close, VI is 9 and VII is 8. Now before I got my magic boost pedal, I loved the on board boost, it is still pretty good and I can make it work, and it's a bad ass feature of the amp. But I have grown to prefer my new way of boosting it. I don't think at my last gig I did, it was ever switched off!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Jackdan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ive owned my YJM for a bit over two months now and am overall happy with it. I found that I like plugging into the upper left (trebble) channel more so than jumping the channels if not using the boost.
> 
> The issue I have is that I love the built-in boost when channels jumped and both channel volumes dimed but hate the boost when only plugging into channel 1 - It sounds like a fuzz pedal/broken radio when I engage it. I noted that it also does this when channels jumped and both channel volumes set anywhere between 4 and 7 (in other words not dimed).
> 
> Is anyone here using the built-in boost while plugging straight into channel 1 (no jumpering)?
> 
> Is it normal for it to sound this way?
> 
> Thanks.



Hey there, Jackdan and welcome to the YJM thread!  

All I can tell you is that I mainly use it with the channels jumped. I rarely use the onboard boost as well, cause I love the ol' Plexi sound! Try to not always max both channel volumes! I like to set Vol 1 on 10 and Vol 2 on 6. Gives me the best of both worlds without being muddy or harsh!


----------



## rmlevasseur

John 14:6 said:


> This guy Morgan Pettersson on Youtube is quickly becoming one of my favorite players. The guy is the most impressive player I have seen in a long time, plus he plays a YJM100 and makes it just sound amazing.
> 
> Morgan Pettersson 8th Live4guitar guitar contest - YouTube
> 
> Testing Marshall YJM 100 - YouTube
> 
> Dimarzio HS3 and Dimarzio YJM vs Duncan YJM Fury - YouTube


 
WOW that guy is good. This is not what I consider the plexi sound but he sure makes it sound great!

What is the scoop exactly on this amp now? No more being made? I'd like to play with one someday, but it aint coming to rural MN anytime soon!


----------



## Jackdan

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Hey there, Jackdan and welcome to the YJM thread!
> 
> All I can tell you is that I mainly use it with the channels jumped. I rarely use the onboard boost as well, cause I love the ol' Plexi sound! Try to not always max both channel volumes! I like to set Vol 1 on 10 and Vol 2 on 6. Gives me the best of both worlds without being muddy or harsh!



Thanks man!

If you set your volume 1 around 5 (midway), and you engage the on board boost, would you say it sounds a bit off, like a broken radio? (Even when jumped)

I learned so much about setting this amp up but the one thing I cant figure out is the use of the boost when using only channel 1 (upper left) or when volumes are only set midway when jumped - it just sounds bad! Is it only my YJM? Or is this standard?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Jackdan said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> If you set your volume 1 around 5 (midway), and you engage the on board boost, would you say it sounds a bit off, like a broken radio? (Even when jumped)
> 
> I learned so much about setting this amp up but the one thing I cant figure out is the use of the boost when using only channel 1 (upper left) or when volumes are only set midway when jumped - it just sounds bad! Is it only my YJM? Or is this standard?



I have yet to hear the YJM sounding bad. I tried it with so many settings (though I still kept my regular settings in the end) and it always sounded bloody awesome! Also, which cab are ya usin'? I use a 1960AX and it sounds incredible! But I have to admit that the onboard sometimes gets too fizzy for me as well. Anyway, as far as I don't use it much, it sounds cool when playing some Whitesnake stuff! Maybe you should try dialing your settings a little more! I'am sure all of the sounds you're seeking are in your YJM. Good luck!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jackdan said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> If you set your volume 1 around 5 (midway), and you engage the on board boost, would you say it sounds a bit off, like a broken radio? (Even when jumped)
> 
> I learned so much about setting this amp up but the one thing I cant figure out is the use of the boost when using only channel 1 (upper left) or when volumes are only set midway when jumped - it just sounds bad! Is it only my YJM? Or is this standard?



Using only the high treble input with the boost is very different than when jumping channels, much more trebley, try these settings...

11:00 - EPA
12:00 - Presence
12:00 - Bass
12:00 - Middle
7:00 - Treble (all the way down)
9:00 - Vol. I
12:00 - Boost Level
5:00 - Boost Volume (all the way up)

OK, using these settings, play with the Middle control without touching any of the others and see if you can find a tone you like. Alternatively, set the Middle control to 7:00 (all the way down), and play with the Treble control without touching any other controls. You can get some nice tones using this approach (or at least I can). Higher settings of Vol. I + higher settings of boost level = CRAP, they must be used to complement one another.


----------



## torqvaw

Drew68 said:


> I got mine at the GC in Jacksonville, FL. It had been languishing in their little enclosed "expensive stuff" room for a while with a $2495 price tag. I pointed out a really small tear on the bottom and the fact that someone stole the reverb knob and talked them down to a flat $2k. Now I wish I tried to wheel and deal a little more! That's OK. I still feel I got a great amp for a great price.
> 
> While I was waiting for the salesman to go find the amp cover and paperwork, some kid came in and started messing with it. I barked, "DON'T TOUCH IT!" and promptly unplugged it from the wall.



Same deal with this amp. It was also tucked away in the "expensive stuff" room. Everything that I have ever bought new that was on the floor at GC always seem to have some type of a tolex issue. I am extremely finicky about my gear and normally would not have bought this sucker. However it sounded like the price was good and reading all of the great stuff about this amp honestly made me not really care about a tolex tear on the bottom of the amp.


----------



## Jackdan

Dubble post removed.


----------



## Jackdan

marshallmellowed said:


> Using only the high treble input with the boost is very different than when jumping channels, much more trebley, try these settings...
> 
> 11:00 - EPA
> 12:00 - Presence
> 12:00 - Bass
> 12:00 - Middle
> 7:00 - Treble (all the way down)
> 9:00 - Vol. I
> 12:00 - Boost Level
> 5:00 - Boost Volume (all the way up)
> 
> OK, using these settings, play with the Middle control without touching any of the others and see if you can find a tone you like. Alternatively, set the Middle control to 7:00 (all the way down), and play with the Treble control without touching any other controls. You can get some nice tones using this approach (or at least I can). Higher settings of Vol. I + higher settings of boost level = CRAP, they must be used to complement one another.



I dont know man, the only good sound I get with the on board boost is when I jump the two channels and set the channel volumes above 8 (especially vol. 1). Dont get me wrong, it sounds fantastic like this but it justs reacts weird when the volumes are around 5 and the boost is engaged (or using treble channel only).

And what I mean with reacting weird is that it sounds like the bass notes is farting out and I noted that it is more evedent on the lower strings. 

I just want to figure out if something is wrong regarding the boost as I might still be able to switch it for the last one in the shop where I bought it from. The shop is not close enough for me to just drive through and play their one as reference hence me asking you guys.

Im sure if this is standard on the YJMs, someone will confirm it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jackdan said:


> I dont know man, the only good sound I get with the on board boost is when I jump the two channels and set the channel volumes above 8 (especially vol. 1). Dont get me wrong, it sounds fantastic like this but it justs reacts weird when the volumes are around 5 and the boost is engaged (or using treble channel only).
> 
> And what I mean with reacting weird is that it sounds like the bass notes is farting out and I noted that it is more evedent on the lower strings.
> 
> I just want to figure out if something is wrong regarding the boost as I might still be able to switch it for the last one in the shop where I bought it from. The shop is not close enough for me to just drive through and play their one as reference hence me asking you guys.
> 
> Im sure if this is standard on the YJMs, someone will confirm it.



Can the YJM be set to sound like crap? Absolutely, especially with the boost engaged. Bass notes "farting out" does not sound normal, but they can get flubby with gain and bass set too high. Short of doing exactly what you said (direct comparison with another YJM), it's going to be tough for anyone on a forum to diagnose if it's "normal" based on description alone. Your best bet of getting a valid answer, at least here, would be to post a clip of what you're hearing, then we may be able to tell you if it sounds normal.


----------



## Redstone

I had a horrible shock today! I went to play my YJM, but as I got to it my dad called for some help, so I just switched it on, set my guitars volume on 0 and went off for a few mins. I came back, turned up my guitar and Nothing! It was at this point I began to sh!t my pants and frantically tried to switch between pickups on my guitar. I leaned over the back of the amp to see if the speaker cable had popped out on the amp or cab but nope. I though I was F@%#ed. Then I spotted it.....The standby switch......


----------



## John 14:6

rmlevasseur said:


> WOW that guy is good. This is not what I consider the plexi sound but he sure makes it sound great!
> 
> What is the scoop exactly on this amp now? No more being made? I'd like to play with one someday, but it aint coming to rural MN anytime soon!


 The YJM100 was a limited edition amp with only 1,500 released world wide. I think 400 to 500 amps went to the United States. They are all gone now, but they will show up used on ebay pretty often. Try calling the Music Farm if you are interested in getting a new one. They had one for sale which did not sell not too long ago. They may just be waiting for the market to dry up a little more before re-listing it. Offer them $2,200 and I bet they will ship that sucker right out to you if they still have it.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...253Dnc%2526amp%253B_trksid%253Dp2047675.l2557


----------



## indeedido

Jackdan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ive owned my YJM for a bit over two months now and am overall happy with it. I found that I like plugging into the upper left (trebble) channel more so than jumping the channels if not using the boost.
> 
> The issue I have is that I love the built-in boost when channels jumped and both channel volumes dimed but hate the boost when only plugging into channel 1 - It sounds like a fuzz pedal/broken radio when I engage it. I noted that it also does this when channels jumped and both channel volumes set anywhere between 4 and 7 (in other words not dimed).
> 
> Is anyone here using the built-in boost while plugging straight into channel 1 (no jumpering)?
> 
> Is it normal for it to sound this way?
> 
> Thanks.




It sounds like that because of the treble cap on the volume. When the volume is at 7 or higher it is out of the circuit. The 70s superleads have this the late 60s plexi does not. They did this to get a bit more gain out of a non master volume amp so you wouldnt have to max the volume to distort. Most people clip the treble cap first thing. I'd like to do the same.


----------



## Odin69

Redstone said:


> I had a horrible shock today! I went to play my YJM, but as I got to it my dad called for some help, so I just switched it on, set my guitars volume on 0 and went off for a few mins. I came back, turned up my guitar and Nothing! It was at this point I began to sh!t my pants and frantically tried to switch between pickups on my guitar. I leaned over the back of the amp to see if the speaker cable had popped out on the amp or cab but nope. I though I was F@%#ed. Then I spotted it.....The standby switch......


 
 You're as bad as me. Sometimes, I just use one input (without jumping it) and switch channels and walk away. I come back and play a lick and, I get nothing. I start looking around like you do and, then figure out I forgot to turn the volume up on the channel I currently plugged into.


----------



## Redstone

Odin69 said:


> You're as bad as me. Sometimes, I just use one input (without jumping it) and switch channels and walk away. I come back and play a lick and, I get nothing. I start looking around like you do and, then figure out I forgot to turn the volume up on the channel I currently plugged into.



Haha 

One time I had the Gate set to full and I was playing clean with my guitars volume turned down and the boost and gate were off. I walked away to do something real quick and I must have stepped on the gate switch by accident. I thought the amp fried when I came back and got nothing out of it until I turned up my guitar and got faint little noises out of it. Then I noticed the little light on the footswitch


----------



## Jackdan

indeedido said:


> It sounds like that because of the treble cap on the volume. When the volume is at 7 or higher it is out of the circuit. The 70s superleads have this the late 60s plexi does not. They did this to get a bit more gain out of a non master volume amp so you wouldnt have to max the volume to distort. Most people clip the treble cap first thing. I'd like to do the same.



Would you say you have experienced this nasty boosted sound as I have? 

If this is caused by the treble cap then this cap makes channel 1 (upper left) useless when boosted.


----------



## Jackdan

marshallmellowed said:


> Can the YJM be set to sound like crap? Absolutely, especially with the boost engaged. Bass notes "farting out" does not sound normal, but they can get flubby with gain and bass set too high. Short of doing exactly what you said (direct comparison with another YJM), it's going to be tough for anyone on a forum to diagnose if it's "normal" based on description alone. Your best bet of getting a valid answer, at least here, would be to post a clip of what you're hearing, then we may be able to tell you if it sounds normal.



Unfortunately Im away on business for the week, so wont be able to post a clip of this, and you know how it goes- when your sound is bothering you, you struggle to focus on work.

I'll try and post something next week, but in the meantime I need advise.


----------



## indeedido

Jackdan said:


> Would you say you have experienced this nasty boosted sound as I have?
> 
> If this is caused by the treble cap then this cap makes channel 1 (upper left) useless when boosted.



Yes I get it if I use any boost with the channel volume below 7 or 8. I'd like to experiment with other tones with the channel volumes lower but it is too trebley/harsh. So I leave them maxed usually.


----------



## John 14:6

I checked with Marshall USA about getting a replacement YJM100 footswitch and this is what they said.
*
[FONT=&quot]This is item M-PEDL-00046 and you can special order one with tubesandmore.com. Email them this part number. We are out of these right now but they are on order and we should have them in about 8 weeks. Sorry for the delay.[/FONT]*

Here is the response I got from Tubes and More.

*Thank you for contacting us.
The price is $162.00. This is a special order item, requiring
a 50% deposit. The deposit is applied to the total cost of
the order, and is not refunded if you happen to cancel.

Please call us if you would like us to get the special order
process started. Any of us in sales can get this going.*

Antique Electronic Supply


----------



## Mat_P

John 14:6 said:


> I checked with Marshall USA about getting a replacement YJM100 footswitch and this is what they said.
> *
> [FONT=&quot]This is item M-PEDL-00046 and you can special order one with tubesandmore.com. Email them this part number. We are out of these right now but they are on order and we should have them in about 8 weeks. Sorry for the delay.[/FONT]*
> 
> Here is the response I got from Tubes and More.
> 
> *Thank you for contacting us.
> The price is $162.00. This is a special order item, requiring
> a 50% deposit. The deposit is applied to the total cost of
> the order, and is not refunded if you happen to cancel.
> 
> Please call us if you would like us to get the special order
> process started. Any of us in sales can get this going.*
> 
> Antique Electronic Supply



You Anglos have pretty weird bussiness concepts.
Honestly, I'd be pissed off big time if anybody would try to make bussiness with me like that..


----------



## John 14:6

Mat_P said:


> You Anglos have pretty weird bussiness concepts.
> Honestly, I'd be pissed off big time if anybody would try to make bussiness with me like that..


 That is pretty much standard practice for custom or special order stuff. If you order an amp like a Splawn or a Friedman and pick all your options, they are going to want half the purchase price up front. So even if you get cold feet and back out of a deal they are not stuck with something that is hard to sell, and what they spent on making it. Same deal with special orders. I can't blame them a bit.


----------



## Mat_P

John 14:6 said:


> That is pretty much standard practice for custom or special order stuff. If you order an amp like a Splawn or a Friedman and pick all your options, they are going to want half the purchase price up front. So even if you get cold feet and back out of a deal they are not stuck with something that is hard to sell, and what they spent on making it. Same deal with special orders. I can't blame them a bit.



Yeah but isn't a footswitch just a spare part for a regular production item, even if limited in numbers? I don't buy the custom build story as far as the YJM is concerned.


----------



## John 14:6

Mat_P said:


> Yeah but isn't a footswitch just a spare part for a regular production item, even if limited in numbers? I don't buy the custom build story as far as the YJM is concerned.


 No it is not. The YJM100 a limited production amp limited to 1,500 pieces worldwide, and only around 400 in America. The M-PEDL-00046 footswitch was designed specifically for the YJM100 and might sit in their warehouse unsold for a very long time if someone orders it and backs out of the deal. They will sell you a DSL footswitch or something like that without going through the special order process. Most YJM100's will not have footswitch problems or turn up missing. The ones the do break may end up getting repaired and not replaced. Tubes and More will not find a huge market for special order stuff like this.


----------



## Mat_P

Whatever mate, I'm glad mine came with a footswitch.


----------



## duncan11

That footswitch custom order reminds me of when I had a Mesa Nomad combo. Got it NOS from GC but they didn't have the footswitch. They said they would get one. MONTHS went by and nothing. They then told me I had to contact Mesa myself and order one. I did but I refused to pay for it because after many calls and emails to their CS departments, GC botched it by selling the amp without it. Long story short about 4 months later than that, GC finally got a mesa nomad footswitch in and didn't charge me. Apparently, since that amp went OOP, even Mesa stops stocking the footswitches. It was a royal PITA.


----------



## guitartate

Mat_P said:


> Whatever mate, I'm glad mine came with a footswitch.



I think the virtues of that discussion were if it is worth it to buy the YJM off ebay without the footswitch. For some odd reason there seems to be guys selling them with no footswitch and if bought at a fair price could the footswitch be gained...


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Okay, guys! I'am going to go on holiday to the UK for the next 10 days! I already miss my YJM and my guitars! I'll probably get the chance to post something on here but I can't guarantee that! Anyway, don't forget to

RELEASE THE FOOKIN' FURY!!


----------



## Holme

I've said this before but Marshall weren't happy with the foot switches from my batch so to get mine in time for Christmas 2011 they released it without & forwarded it on about three months later!
It is still usable without one-trust me I know!


----------



## guitartate

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Okay, guys! I'am going to go on holiday to the UK for the next 10 days! I already miss my YJM and my guitars! I'll probably get the chance to post something on here but I can't guarantee that! Anyway, don't forget to
> 
> RELEASE THE FOOKIN' FURY!!



Sounds fun! I mentioned before I play classical and don't dare take my good stuff of vacation. While not nearly the same the Yamaha Silent guitar has always helped me keep my chops up while on travel!


----------



## Redstone

What part of the UK are you going to, ACE? I bet there is a guitar store not too far!

As for the footswitch, you can totally use the amp without it. It often gets in my way, but it is handy for the boost and reverb, which I don't use very often, and when I do, I just turn them on and leave them on.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> What part of the UK are you going to, ACE? I bet there is a guitar store not too far!
> 
> As for the footswitch, you can totally use the amp without it. It often gets in my way, but it is handy for the boost and reverb, which I don't use very often, and when I do, I just turn them on and leave them on.



Hey there, Redstone! I'am visiting Hastings this time and I'am going to visit Brighton and London as well! Gonna be great. I've been to Cornwall already and that was really sweet! I'am going to go to the stores in Denmark street in London, that's for sure, so I don't need to worry!  As for the footswitch, I mostly turn the reverb on and leave it on when playing, don't engage the boost very often and have never used the FX-Loop!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Hey there, Redstone! I'am visiting Hastings this time and I'am going to visit Brighton and London as well! Gonna be great. I've been to Cornwall already and that was really sweet! I'am going to visit Denmark street in London, that's for sure, so I don't need to worry!  As for the footswitch, I mostly turn the reverb on and leave it on when playing, don't engage the boost very often and have never used the FX-Loop!



If you are in Brighton you must check out The Guitar Amp & Keyboard Centre (GAK) if you get a chance, its not too far from the main pier, only a 10-15 minute walk. Its where I got my Les Paul. Its a really awesome store, heaps of great guitars. If you can get to the store, look for the guy in the video below, he is really nice and helpful, let him know Jamie from Ireland sent you lol.
Gibson - 2013 Custom Shop 1958 Les Paul Plaintop VOS Demo at GAK - YouTube
Have fun in the UK


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> If you are in Brighton you must check out The Guitar Amp & Keyboard Centre (GAK) if you get a chance, its not too far from the main pier, only a 10-15 minute walk. Its where I got my Les Paul. Its a really awesome store, heaps of great guitars. If you can get to the store, look for the guy in the video below, he is really nice and helpful, let him know Jamie from Ireland sent you lol.
> Gibson - 2013 Custom Shop 1958 Les Paul Plaintop VOS Demo at GAK - YouTube
> Have fun in the UK



Thank ya very much. I'll do that if I get the chance and play that great guitar!


----------



## big dooley

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Okay, guys! I'am going to go on holiday to the UK for the next 10 days! I already miss my YJM and my guitars! I'll probably get the chance to post something on here but I can't guarantee that! Anyway, don't forget to
> 
> RELEASE THE FOOKIN' FURY!!



remember to visit the factory at milton keynes... your life won't be complete if you wouldn't


----------



## John 14:6

guitartate said:


> I think the virtues of that discussion were if it is worth it to buy the YJM off ebay without the footswitch. For some odd reason there seems to be guys selling them with no footswitch and if bought at a fair price could the footswitch be gained...


 That is why I checked with Marshall and posted the footswitch info here. I have seen two YJM100's listed on ebay recently without footswitches. That would be a deal breaker for me. I told the one guy who was still selling his amp on ebay and he has since added the footswitch info to his listing.


----------



## FennRx

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Okay, guys! I'am going to go on holiday to the UK for the next 10 days! I already miss my YJM and my guitars! I'll probably get the chance to post something on here but I can't guarantee that! Anyway, don't forget to
> 
> RELEASE THE FOOKIN' FURY!!



be careful though....i found out that two YJMs in 100w mode with the EPA at 1:00 can cause a brownout. We had so much juice flowing we tripped the friggin breakers! But sweet baby jesus was it fun.


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> be careful though....i found out that two YJMs in 100w mode with the EPA at 1:00 can cause a brownout. We had so much juice flowing we tripped the friggin breakers! But sweet baby jesus was it fun.



Double deafness!!!


----------



## Redstone

1 YJM on 100 watt mode with the EPA maxed

My house:


----------



## Argon66

Curious how most of you are setting up your YJM?

do most of you set up your YJM pretty cranked and then dial back the guitar volume for cleaner tones?
(Settings?)

-or-

do you set up clean or on the verge of breakup and then drive her with a boost or overdrive?
(Settings?)


----------



## Ealdst

Argon66 said:


> Curious how most of you are setting up your YJM?
> 
> do most of you set up your YJM pretty cranked and then dial back the guitar volume for cleaner tones?
> (Settings?)
> 
> -or-
> 
> do you set up clean or on the verge of breakup and then drive her with a boost or overdrive?
> (Settings?)


 
I go for option 3! - Set the amp pretty much cranked (channels jumped, volume 1 on 9 or 10, volume 2 on about 7) then lighten up on my picking to clean the sound up (amazing how much you can actually clean up or drive this amp just with varying your right hand attack). Then I use a boost if I want that little push over the cliff.


----------



## duncan11

Ealdst said:


> I go for option 3! - Set the amp pretty much cranked (channels jumped, volume 1 on 9 or 10, volume 2 on about 7) then lighten up on my picking to clean the sound up (amazing how much you can actually clean up or drive this amp just with varying your right hand attack). Then I use a boost if I want that little push over the cliff.



What I do is if I need that extra....push over the cliff...you know what I do? 

Put it up to eleven...


----------



## guitartate

duncan11 said:


> What I do is if I need that extra....push over the cliff...you know what I do?
> 
> Put it up to eleven...



That's what Jim Marshall would have done!


----------



## Redstone

The YJM definitely goes to 11 lol.


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> The YJM definitely goes to 11 lol.


 
But it's only marked to 10, so I guess they took Marti de Bergi's advice and just made 10 a little louder and kept that as the top number.....


----------



## Holme

I bought one of these TDK bad boys for the garden!






And yes the volume knob does actually finish at the number 11!


----------



## JimiRules

Ealdst said:


> But it's only marked to 10, so I guess they took Marti de Bergi's advice and just made 10 a little louder and kept that as the top number.....



They made 10 the highest number because if your homeowners insurance knew it really went to eleven, they would drop you. With all the FURY these things unleash all of us definitely fall into the high risk bracket!


----------



## qbalzuo

I'm selling my YJM100, anyone interested?


----------



## Redstone

qbalzuo said:


> I'm selling my YJM100, anyone interested?



Awe that's a shame  Post it over in the Member Classfields section and see if you get any takers. Good luck! 

Member Classifieds - MarshallForum.com


----------



## dbgmd1981

Greetings,
I was kindly referred here by the most knowledgable crossroadsnyc who turned me on to the YJM amp scene. I'm sure you'll all be shocked to hear that I can't F___ING FIND ONE! Has Marshall not heard of supply and demand?
Sorry to whine, but if anyone has a line on one please keep me in mind.
Thanks to all for the warm welcome of a newcomer.
dbgmd1981


----------



## Redstone

dbgmd1981 said:


> Greetings,
> I was kindly referred here by the most knowledgable crossroadsnyc who turned me on to the YJM amp scene. I'm sure you'll all be shocked to hear that I can't F___ING FIND ONE! Has Marshall not heard of supply and demand?
> Sorry to whine, but if anyone has a line on one please keep me in mind.
> Thanks to all for the warm welcome of a newcomer.
> dbgmd1981



You are in luck! Someone has one for sale. Send a message to the user "qbalzuo". He just posted today that he wants to sell his YJM. Maybe you guys can arrange something. If you like in Ireland or the UK have a look at this XMusic :: AMPS :: Guitar Amps :: Heads :: MARSHALL YNGWIE MALMSTEEN 100W HEAD

Here is a link to the user selling the YJM: MarshallForum.com - View Profile: qbalzuo


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Hey Redstone, did you mean something like this? 





It's definitley a great store, lot's of great guitars and guys, who really know their stuff. It was a pleasure visiting it and I will come back someday. Brighton is a great town as well, the pier was awesome! When I visited GAK, I didn't know which Les Paul I should try first but then I spotted the guitar, that I always wanted to try but never really had the chance. There was a nice, sunburst Gibson Firebird in the corner. I played it through a Marshall Kerry King and a 1936 2x12 cab with V30s. Sounded great, but I think it'll sound even better with a YJM and Greenbacks! I also noticed something like THAT in Hastings: 





Someone obviously tried to release the Fury!


----------



## Redstone

Welcome back! Yup thats the place. Pretty cool store, isn't it? I spent hours in it while I was there. Much better than the stores here in Ireland. My local store has 2 SGs, a Firebird and a Les Paul, thats it. At least it has a few nice Marshalls.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Welcome back! Yup thats the place. Pretty cool store, isn't it? I spent hours in it while I was there. Much better than the stores here in Ireland. My local store has 2 SGs, a Firebird and a Les Paul, thats it. At least it has a few nice Marshalls.



I absolutely loved it! One of the best stores I've ever been to. Thanks for recommending it to me!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Hey Redstone, did you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitley a great store, lot's of great guitars and guys, who really know their stuff. It was a pleasure visiting it and I will come back someday. Brighton is a great town as well, the pier was awesome! When I visited GAK, I didn't know which Les Paul I should try first but then I spotted the guitar, that I always wanted to try but never really had the chance. There was a nice, sunburst Gibson Firebird in the corner. I played it through a Marshall Kerry King and a 1936 2x12 cab with V30s. Sounded great, but I think it'll sound even better with a YJM and Greenbacks! I also noticed something like THAT in Hastings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone obviously tried to release the Fury!



That looks like a cool store. I'd like to go there, and then make a pitstop at the fair for some rides / ice cream.


----------



## dcsocal

I'm really kicking myself for not buying a new YJM last year for ~$1700. One just sold on eBay for $3050.


----------



## Holme

dcsocal said:


> I'm really kicking myself for not buying a new YJM last year for ~$1700. One just sold on eBay for $3050.



Bloody Hell!!!!

Just done a Google shop search & there's only 2 coming up over here in UK £1515 (full retail) & that's it!

Looks like they've nigh on sold them all!


----------



## Redstone

$3050 is 2300 euro!!! I paid 1550 euro for mine!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dcsocal said:


> I'm really kicking myself for not buying a new YJM last year for ~$1700. One just sold on eBay for $3050.



That's a lot of money from where they were, but given there are amps w/far higher price tags that don't measure up to the YJM, I can't say I'm totally shocked. Honestly, I wouldn't give mine up for $3,050.


----------



## Redstone

I was thinking today. Why bother including a dust cover with the YJM. It looks awesome, but nobody is ever going to put their YJM in storage because its too awesome


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I was thinking today. Why bother including a dust cover with the YJM. It looks awesome, but nobody is ever going to put their YJM in storage because its too awesome



Dust Cover???

You don't get a dust cover with the YJM??? 

That's a doughnut bag!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Dust Cover???
> 
> You don't get a dust cover with the YJM???
> 
> That's a doughnut bag!!!



Doughnut bag?? I've been looking at it all wrong!


----------



## dash8311

Holme said:


> Dust Cover???
> 
> You don't get a dust cover with the YJM???
> 
> That's a doughnut bag!!!



It so clear now.


----------



## dash8311

My YJM is back to the Marshall tech for a new noise gate, parts incoming.

Even the JMP1H and 2203 aren't filing _that_ gap, I miss it!


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> My YJM is back to the Marshall tech for a new noise gate, parts incoming.
> 
> Even the JMP1H and 2203 aren't filing _that_ gap, I miss it!



Hopefully you'll have it back soon!


----------



## Redstone

Anyone else with a YJM have an SG and Les Paul? Which do you find yourself preferring in term of sound? I actually prefer my SG paired with my YJM. If only it had a fat neck like my Lester


----------



## arock

Redstone said:


> Anyone else with a YJM have an SG and Les Paul? Which do you find yourself preferring in term of sound? I actually prefer my SG paired with my YJM. If only it had a fat neck like my Lester



Don't have an SG but I definitely think the Les Paul breaks up too early with the YJM. Strat is perfect for it though. 

And yes I am a little nosey. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Anyone else with a YJM have an SG and Les Paul? Which do you find yourself preferring in term of sound? I actually prefer my SG paired with my YJM. If only it had a fat neck like my Lester



I like both-I dodged the SG for years as I thought it was LP's ugly relative,till I tried one!
So light & easy to play yet still very powerful!
That's the guitar that convinced me the whole 'heavier the body' business is a myth!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I like both-I dodged the SG for years as I thought it was LP's ugly relative,till I tried one!
> So light & easy to play yet still very powerful!
> That's the guitar that convinced me the whole 'heavier the body' business is a myth!



I actually find that my SG is a little darker than my Les Paul. That could be from the different pickups and capacitors though. All I need now is an SG with a fat neck! Maybe if I wave some money at gibson they will make me one  I've got too much of an attachment to mine though.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

My PRS breaks up the quickest by far (highest output pups) ... my LPC comes in second place ... the 'Beano' breaks up the least (lowest output pups). It's funny you guys are discussing this, because I hadn't played my Beano in a little while until the last few days, and it really struck me on just how low output the pups are comparatively speaking. This has nothing to do with a ranking on how good they sound, but rather, at which point they break up.


----------



## FennRx

I had an SG Std and I thought it sounded great.

Until I played with a 5 piece band. The SG just didn't cut it, so I sold it to fund a different hobby and have stuck with my LP.


----------



## marshallmellowed

FennRx said:


> I had an SG Std and I thought it sounded great.
> 
> Until I played with a 5 piece band. The SG just didn't cut it, so I sold it to fund a different hobby and have stuck with my LP.



Don't tell Angus or Tony, they haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Odin69

I have a LP standard and a Explorer. Both sound good but, I prefer the LP more on the YJM.


----------



## duncan11

Out of all my les pauls I own, Goldie and the Page sound the best thru the YJM. The Beast and Shanks sound best thru the AFD. My former R9 sounded very thin thru the YJM, sorta like my Perry does but even though it's thin its not 'bad' tone, just lower output and is cleaner thru most of the volume dial on the guitar.


----------



## Redstone

I'm tempted to get an Angus Young pickup to replace whats in my LP. I have one in my SG and its killer. Fairly high output and a little crunchier. I'll have to swap the covers though. I might also get one of these to try out at some point.-- :: Phil X Store: Phil X Guitar Pickups :: --

I don't really fell like tearing apart my new LP just yet.


----------



## Holme

Only pick ups I've replaced is on my Zakk Wylde Epiphone!
Most reports where that the Epiphone (bearing in mind at the time was £900 & as far as I'm aware the most expensive Epiphone released!) compared to the Gibson (£4000+ at the time) was as good barring the pups!
The difference between the none actives & 81/85's is huge-plus that ZW is ALOT heavier than my Gibson standard!
That is THE loudest guitar I've got-with boomers of course!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I own a Gibson Explorer, a Gibson Les Paul Junior and a Fender American 60th Anniversary Strat, which I upgraded with Texas Special Pickups. All of them sound absolutely, ****in' amazing thru the YJM. The Explorer breaks up really early, since it has very high output pickups, but yet still retains that classic Super Lead tone, the Junior has got a P90 in there, which absolutely smokes, doesn't break up as early as the Explorer, wouldn't call it better sounding, just "different". The Strat is like, well... a Strat. It's mostly clean when unboosted unless you hit it really hard. It really sounds like Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughan but I also got some nice David Gilmour tones out of there. When boosted, it sounds just like Yngwie. I personally prefer my Explorer over anything (probably because it's my favorite guitar, lol) but the others sound just as awesome and I can't wait to try other guitars through it as well. I've recently been playing a Gibson Gary Moore Tribute Les Paul which I'am highly likely going to buy very soon. Here's a little clip that I made with a friend of mine. We visited a big musicstore (it's actually called MUSICSTORE as well, lol) and I played it. The amp was not a very good one, a really affordable tube amp but it still sounded awesome. I'am just thinking about how it would've sounded like thru the YJM  If you're interested, here's the link of the video. Note that I'am also gonna upload one of this guitar through the YJM, as soon as I get it. Stay tuned! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHnRHHfnDLc&feature=c4-overview&list=UUdizxKB7y5WuvggVcSaT6uQ]Blues Jam!  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

My one year anniversary w/my YJM is on Friday


----------



## Ealdst

crossroadsnyc said:


> My one year anniversary w/my YJM is on Friday


 
Anything special planned, like maybe treating her to a new guitar?


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> My one year anniversary w/my YJM is on Friday



Congrats!
I think I missed mine by a few days


----------



## StuartC

Hi!
Completely forgotten that I was already registered on here but read all 113(!) pages on this thread. 
I was lucky enough to stumble across a YJM on eBay a couple of weeks ago......boxed and mint, but missing all the paperwork, patch lead and footswitch......but got it for an absolute steal at £849!!!!!!
Managed to get the last YJM footswitch that Marshall had at the factory but it was £100......and doesn't work properly. Reverb and Loop don't work at all, and Boost and Gate work the opposite of what they should. It went back today. 
Anyway, love the amp it's a great partner to my AFD100.


----------



## Holme

StuartC said:


> Hi!
> Completely forgotten that I was already registered on here but read all 113(!) pages on this thread.
> I was lucky enough to stumble across a YJM on eBay a couple of weeks ago......boxed and mint, but missing all the paperwork, patch lead and footswitch......but got it for an absolute steal at £849!!!!!!
> Managed to get the last YJM footswitch that Marshall had at the factory but it was £100......and doesn't work properly. Reverb and Loop don't work at all, and Boost and Gate work the opposite of what they should. It went back today.
> Anyway, love the amp it's a great partner to my AFD100.





Congrats & Welcome!


----------



## StuartC

Thanks, now just need to sell my Orange AD30HTC, sounds superb, but can't keep it.


----------



## Holme

Hey do you think Marshall will send Michael a free 1 watter for advertising?!











Nah me neither!


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> Anyone else with a YJM have an SG and Les Paul? Which do you find yourself preferring in term of sound? I actually prefer my SG paired with my YJM. If only it had a fat neck like my Lester



I have a Gibson SG standard and I have one of these bad boys on the way.

Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plustop PRO (Vintage Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com

I agree with arock, my SG breaks up very early on my YJM, but unboosted I can adjust it with my picking style. I like that it's not completely clean or over driven. Its that "in between" sound. When I need something that's totally clean I break out one of my Strats. That's what I like about the YJM. Each guitar shows its true character. I've had other amps where it totally sounded the same no matter what guitar you used.


----------



## Redstone

I was comparing my Digitech Bad Monkey to the boost in the my YJM today. I set the boost gain at around 10 o clock and the boost volume at around 1-2 o clock as usual and tried to replicate it with the bad monkey. I failed. I got close enough, but they have two very different characteristics to them. I actually think I prefer the boost built into the YJM. Both together is like the YJM with the gain up pretty high. I think I might try maxing the gain on both and seeing what happens. Good thing the amp has a gate build in


----------



## Redstone

Ok, my last idea was a bad one. TOO MUCH GAIN! There was enough gain to kill someone when both the Bad Monkey and the YJMs boost are maxed out!


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I was comparing my Digitech Bad Monkey to the boost in the my YJM today. I set the boost gain at around 10 o clock and the boost volume at around 1-2 o clock as usual and tried to replicate it with the bad monkey. I failed. I got close enough, but they have two very different characteristics to them. I actually think I prefer the boost built into the YJM. Both together is like the YJM with the gain up pretty high. I think I might try maxing the gain on both and seeing what happens. Good thing the amp has a gate build in



Get a good clean boost pedal. I tried my bad bob boost with it and it was like it was made for the YJM. It is nice that the amp has its own built in boost though. Its always good to have different options at your disposal.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> Get a good clean boost pedal. I tried my bad bob boost with it and it was like it was made for the YJM. It is nice that the amp has its own built in boost though. Its always good to have different options at your disposal.



I use the built in boost a bit like a clean boost. Gain set very low or off sometimes and the volume about 2/3 the way up. It ads a tiny bit of extra bite to my sound.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I use the built in boost a bit like a clean boost. Gain set very low or off sometimes and the volume about 2/3 the way up. It ads a tiny bit of extra bite to my sound.



try one of these-






It's what I use on my YJM. Since getting it, I've not even engaged the on board boost anymore. The soundcloud recordings I've done are ALL with the EP, and vids from my last gig I posted, same thing. In fact it was never turned OFF at the last gig!


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> try one of these-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what I use on my YJM. Since getting it, I've not even engaged the on board boost anymore. The soundcloud recordings I've done are ALL with the EP, and vids from my last gig I posted, same thing. In fact it was never turned OFF at the last gig!



I really really really really really....*1,000,000 really's layer*....really want one, but I've heard that they add a lot of extra volume to the YJM. I like my YJM around 9 o clock on the EPA, sometimes even in 50W mode, so I can't really afford it to get too loud. My Bad Monkey seems to add a lot of volume when run through the loop of my YJM, but not so much through the front of the amp. Is this the same with the EP booster?

If you wouldn't mind doing me a favor, I'd really appreciate it, but only if the EP booster adds volume when put through the front of the amp. If you could give the set your EPA to the minimum on 100W and use the EP booster with it and compare it to just the YJM on the first volume jump on the EPA (just a bit above 9 o clock). If they are roughly the same, I might give the EP a go.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I really really really really really....*1,000,000 really's layer*....really want one, but I've heard that they add a lot of extra volume to the YJM. I like my YJM around 9 o clock on the EPA, sometimes even in 50W mode, so I can't really afford it to get too loud. My Bad Monkey seems to add a lot of volume when run through the loop of my YJM, but not so much through the front of the amp. Is this the same with the EP booster?
> 
> If you wouldn't mind doing me a favor, I'd really appreciate it, but only if the EP booster adds volume when put through the front of the amp. If you could give the set your EPA to the minimum on 100W and use the EP booster with it and compare it to just the YJM on the first volume jump on the EPA (just a bit above 9 o clock). If they are roughly the same, I might give the EP a go.



Because I run my V1 and VII pretty high up, running the amp at 100w is not an option . That's not my EP setting, just one I found on the net. 

I will put my EP on around 11 or Noon setting, if I go more it does add more volume and then starts to add some gain.

and my signal chain goes:

Guitar-EP-Amp-channel1, jumpered.

V1 9
VII 8

Power 9-11 oclock

guitar vol on 9 or 10 depending. 

It definetly adds some volume and thickens things up. I have a vid of me playing Hideaway and I take the EP off. My Power setting is in the 9 to 11oclock range in this video-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GolG5XJtxkg]EP boost with YJM and Goldie - YouTube[/ame]

EP off at :40 back on at 1:35


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Because I run my V1 and VII pretty high up, running the amp at 100w is not an option . That's not my EP setting, just one I found on the net.
> 
> I will put my EP on around 11 or Noon setting, if I go more it does add more volume and then starts to add some gain.
> 
> and my signal chain goes:
> 
> Guitar-EP-Amp-channel1, jumpered.
> 
> V1 9
> VII 8
> 
> Power 9-11 oclock
> 
> guitar vol on 9 or 10 depending.
> 
> It definetly adds some volume and thickens things up. I have a vid of me playing Hideaway and I take the EP off. My Power setting is in the 9 to 11oclock range in this video-
> 
> EP boost with YJM and Goldie - YouTube
> 
> EP off at :40 back on at 1:35



Nice playing! It doesn't seem to add much volume, if any, at all. I'm going to have to make an investment in an EP booster soon. I know a place that offers a 30day money back guarantee if you don't like the gear you buy, so I can always send it back if its too loud. Now I just gotta find €140 to spare


----------



## StuartC

Redstone said:


> I use the built in boost a bit like a clean boost. Gain set very low or off sometimes and the volume about 2/3 the way up. It ads a tiny bit of extra bite to my sound.



I use it similar- gain at almost minimum and volume at max, gives solos just that extra bit of volume I need. It's a shame the YJM doesn't have the volume option on the loop like the AFD- I find that perfect for solos as I font want any extra gain, just a lift in volume.


----------



## duncan11

He's pointing at you....go make a donut run....


----------



## duncan11

Pardon me.....


Do you have the time?








































It's time to unleash the fookin FURY!!!


----------



## Redstone

Today I found out something I never knew before. If I plug my Bad Monkey in the front of my YJM, it doesn't add any volume, but if I run it through the loop, its adds a heap of volume. I'd compare it to 2 extra EPA volume stages.

Also, while trying to learn the awesome chorus riff from Bark at the Moon, my YJM went into teacher mode and made sure that I heard every single small imperfection in my playing. It made sure I got it perfect, well its guiding me to get it right, but I'm not quiet there yet.

skip to 1:17 to hear an awesome riff 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfso3CiHwN8]Bark At The Moon - Ozzy (Studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Today I found out something I never knew before. If I plug my Bad Monkey in the front of my YJM, it doesn't add any volume, but if I run it through the loop, its adds a heap of volume. I'd compare it to 2 extra EPA volume stages.
> 
> Also, while trying to learn the awesome chorus riff from Bark at the Moon, my YJM went into teacher mode and made sure that I heard every single small imperfection in my playing. It made sure I got it perfect, well its guiding me to get it right, but I'm not quiet there yet.
> 
> skip to 1:17 to hear an awesome riff
> Bark At The Moon - Ozzy (Studio) - YouTube



I thought I can get kinda close with my JCM1 for BATM tone. IIRC Jake used a 2203 800 for BATM. Always loved that riff, tone and outro.

I may have to plink down on a bad cat and some small 1x12 cab so I can leave my JCM1 hooked up all the time. PLUS doesn't the bad cat enable you to get some sort of FX loop so I can run my delays and not sound like gobshite?



Edit: it appears I was mistaken-



crossroadsnyc said:


> Just found this ...
> 
> From jakeelee.com:
> 
> Amplifiers
> 1977 100 watt Marshall head
> This amplifier was used to record "Bark at the Moon".
> 
> 1980's Marshall JCM800 2203 100 watt head
> Several of these amplifiers were used live on tour with Ozzy Osbourne and Badlands.
> They were all bone stock.
> 
> Mid 1960's Marshall 100 watt head
> Used to record leads on the first Badlands LP.
> "Full and fat sounding..." - Jake E. Lee.
> 
> Late 1960's Marshall 50 watt head
> Used to record rhythms on the first Badlands LP.
> "Edgy sounding..." - Jake E. Lee.
> 
> http://www.jakeelee.com/html/modules/Equipment/amps/jtm45.jpg
> Vintage Marshall JTM45 45 watt head
> Used to record teh first Badlands LP.
> "A combination of the other two..." - Jake E. Lee referring to other amps above.
> 
> 1969/70 Marshall 100 watt head with metal face
> Used for "grungier" sounds while recording "Voodoo Highway".
> 
> 1968 Marshall 100 watt "Plexi" head
> Used for "smoother" sounds while recording "Voodoo Highway".
> 
> Roland Jazz Chorus JC-120
> This amplifier's use is unknown, but it was part of Jake's collection.
> 
> http://www.jakeelee.com/html/modules/Equipment/amps/purple.jpg
> Marshall LTD JMP 100 watt head - Jimi Hendrix Anniversary Edition
> This amplifier's use is unknown, but it was part of Jake's collection.
> Marshall limited edition covered on Purple Elephant Tolex fabric.
> 
> http://www.jakeelee.com/html/modules/Equipment/amps/orange.jpg
> Mid 1980's Marshall 1959SLP Reissue 100 watt head
> Used live on tour with Badlands, mostly as decoys.
> Covered in custom Orange Elephant Tolex.
> "The orange Marshalls were made for me by Marshall; because they like me." - Jake E. Lee.
> 
> http://www.jakeelee.com/html/modules/Equipment/amps/5150.jpg
> Peavey EVH-5150 head
> Used live on tour with Wicked Alliance in 1994.
> A total of 4 heads and cabs - two on, two backups.
> The entire rig was lost a short time after the tour ended.
> 
> http://www.jakeelee.com/html/modules/Equipment/amps/budda2.jpg
> Budda Twinmaster head
> This amplifier's use is unknown, but is was part of Jake's collection.


----------



## BlackSG91

I envy all you guys, & gals. This YJM sounds like a great amp and probably the right type that I'm looking for in a Marshall amplifier. The only problem is the price and my finances are tight at the moment, but then again there are deals out there. Hopefully when my finances start rolling again, I sure would like to go for this particular model. I'm a big fan of the Plexi's and this model seems to nail it and then some. Hopefully one day I can post my future YJM100 on this thread.


----------



## nick

Hello fellow Marshall YJM owners...
Well I finally got one !! and boy am I glad I did. To me it is the perfect Plexi... it sounds absolutely amazing!!! Nothing can compare. I also have two of the Rhino Blackstar YJM50 amps serial #'s 00077 & 00078 both of those are amazing as well in there own....


----------



## Thiez

anyone here knows some technical details on the YJM? Because i think without the boost it sounds just a little beter on the normal channel then the 1987X does. 

I'm wondering what the cathode values of the amp are. If it is still the stock and original plexi values.


----------



## BlackSG91

Thiez said:


> anyone here knows some technical details on the YJM? Because i think without the boost it sounds just a little better on the normal channel then the 1987X does.
> 
> I'm wondering what the cathode values of the amp are. If it is still the stock and original plexi values.



Hopefully you can make out the print. I got this from a PDF file. I can make out the writing somewhat, but you might need a magnifying glass on some areas.


----------



## Ealdst

nick said:


> Hello fellow Marshall YJM owners...
> Well I finally got one !! and boy am I glad I did. To me it is the perfect Plexi... it sounds absolutely amazing!!! Nothing can compare. I also have two of the Rhino Blackstar YJM50 amps serial #'s 00077 & 00078 both of those are amazing as well in there own....


 
Congrats, best purchase you'll ever make!


----------



## Redstone

Well this sucks. I messed up my hand and can't play on my YJM . I got a cut on my finger a few days ago. Didn't really take much notice. But last night, I was helping my dad and cousin to lift two boat engines they bought out of a van and into our shed. Needless to say, outboard motors are HEAVY! Anyway, oil must have got into the cut and now its infected and really hurts to move my finger . I already miss my YJM.


----------



## Thiez

Thiez said:


> anyone here knows some technical details on the YJM? Because i think without the boost it sounds just a little beter on the normal channel then the 1987X does.
> 
> I'm wondering what the cathode values of the amp are. If it is still the stock and original plexi values.



Thanks BlackSG91, but unfortunatly the manual doesn't tell anything on the inside.

Comon you guys, all of you have the YJM. It can't be possible that nobody opened it up to see what inside? 
I tried it today, it has les gain then my own build 1987. I'm curious if the 0.68uF bypass cap in on the 820ohm of the V2 stage. 
And i wonder what the cathode settings are for the normal channel. If it is still the 820ohm / 320uF standaard.

Someone who can say something about this?


----------



## Redstone

I'm no expert, but I don't think many people would want to take apart a YJM for modding or anything. I would imagine that on old HandWired unit would be more suitable.


----------



## Thiez

Redstone said:


> I'm no expert, but I don't think many people would want to take apart a YJM for modding or anything. I would imagine that on old HandWired unit would be more suitable.



True, but you don't have to mod it. Just to be curious what in there 
I'm sure a lot of people are curious about what's inside.


----------



## usablefiber

I have two questions to the owners of this amp. I was really itching to get a vintage style plexi amp and I found a great deal on a used 100watt head. I pulled the trigger and I think it might be the yjm model. 

It doesn't have any letters or initials on the left side of the control panel, but maybe they were scratched off. Its big and quite heavy and has a boost, gate, and reverb switch on the back of the amp. The front is just a standard plexi style panel. (eq, 2 volumes, 4 inputs). The back also has an volume control and a 50w button. 

I hadn't seen any other models with these features on the back so I am pretty certain that this is it, I'm just trying to confirm that it is in fact the yjm100.

2nd question. with the yjm 100, does it behave like a 1959 plexi amp? if you have the back volume knob all the way up and all the features off can you get those same vintage tones? I am really really digging the sound but don't know how close it is to the regular 1959 (never actually played one) since this seems to be a different amp. 

Thanks!


----------



## Redstone

usablefiber said:


> I have two questions to the owners of this amp. I was really itching to get a vintage style plexi amp and I found a great deal on a used 100watt head. I pulled the trigger and I think it might be the yjm model.
> 
> It doesn't have any letters or initials on the left side of the control panel, but maybe they were scratched off. Its big and quite heavy and has a boost, gate, and reverb switch on the back of the amp. The front is just a standard plexi style panel. (eq, 2 volumes, 4 inputs). The back also has an volume control and a 50w button.
> 
> I hadn't seen any other models with these features on the back so I am pretty certain that this is it, I'm just trying to confirm that it is in fact the yjm100.
> 
> 2nd question. with the yjm 100, does it behave like a 1959 plexi amp? if you have the back volume knob all the way up and all the features off can you get those same vintage tones? I am really really digging the sound but don't know how close it is to the regular 1959 (never actually played one) since this seems to be a different amp.
> 
> Thanks!



Sounds like you've got yourself a YJM. Its a shame the letters were scratched out. A YJM is basically a 72' 1959 Plexi in a Marshall Major headbox with a few mods like the EPA(Electronic Power Attenuation, this is the volume knob on the back), 50Watt mode, Boost, Gate Reverb etc. It should act almost exactly the same as a normal 1959 when you turn the EPA all the way up. Basically it becomes Loud enough to knock the windows out of your house. The EPA is great for getting real vintage Plexi tones a super low volume.

I personally reckon that the YJM is the best Marshall in years. I wanted a Plexi, but after playing a little 30 watt JTM45 in a store, I knew that it was just way too loud for home use and I didn't want to rely on an attenuator that I could try out just in case it would still be too loud. 

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for it. I paid €1550 new for mine, they were supposed to be €1950. I just say one go for €1500 yesterday. It wasn't even up a week before it was snagged by some lucky guy. Also, post some Pictures if you can. You can upload them to Imgur.com. Its free and reliable.

Here is the manual just in case you don't have one. http://www.marshallamps.com/downloads/files/YJM100-hbk.pdf

Enjoy your YJM!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> Also, post some Pictures if you can. You can upload them to Imgur.com. Its free and reliable.



Yeah, lets see some pics of this mystical YJM.


----------



## duncan11

usablefiber said:


> I have two questions to the owners of this amp. I was really itching to get a vintage style plexi amp and I found a great deal on a used 100watt head. I pulled the trigger and I think it might be the yjm model.
> 
> It doesn't have any letters or initials on the left side of the control panel, but maybe they were scratched off. Its big and quite heavy and has a boost, gate, and reverb switch on the back of the amp. The front is just a standard plexi style panel. (eq, 2 volumes, 4 inputs). The back also has an volume control and a 50w button.
> 
> I hadn't seen any other models with these features on the back so I am pretty certain that this is it, I'm just trying to confirm that it is in fact the yjm100.
> 
> 2nd question. with the yjm 100, does it behave like a 1959 plexi amp? if you have the back volume knob all the way up and all the features off can you get those same vintage tones? I am really really digging the sound but don't know how close it is to the regular 1959 (never actually played one) since this seems to be a different amp.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm sure that if you run the EPA at 100% on, and switch off the gate, boost and reverb, only if you lived in the middle of nowhere would you be able to set the two volumes at anything past 4 and not get the cops called out to you.


----------



## Odin69

Thiez said:


> True, but you don't have to mod it. Just to be curious what in there
> I'm sure a lot of people are curious about what's inside.


 

Here's Tony Mckenzie's review of the YJM. He takes a look at the inside so you won't have to pull yours apart.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--CSLX066J0&list=PL764D9C7505FDEC8D&index=12"]YJM100 Inside and Out REVIEW inside Part 1 Yngwie Malmsteen Marshall amp exclusive tonymckenzie.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## usablefiber

I'll post some pictures when I get it back. I just dropped it off at the tech today to get it inspected and new tubes put in. I should have it back next week some time.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Two YJM's on evilbay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshall-Yn...aultDomain_0&hash=item20d607c1d8#ht_102wt_919

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-MARSHA...ltDomain_0&hash=item2a2f863592#ht_9444wt_1030


----------



## StuartC

Called Marshall today about my faulty footswitch and they're going to test it today to make sure it is the footswitch that is faulty and not my amp........ Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Redstone

StuartC said:


> Called Marshall today about my faulty footswitch and they're going to test it today to make sure it is the footswitch that is faulty and not my amp........ Keeping my fingers crossed!



Early YJMs had a faulty foot switch if I remember. It's more than likely just that so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## StuartC

I'd heard that, but this was a new one bought from the factory two weeks ago. They said it was the last one in stock and that they're only made to order, so I guess it could be one of the early batch.


----------



## BlackSG91

I was just reading an interesting part in the YJM manual where Mr. Malmsteen likes to use a 100 Watt heat and a 50 Watt head at the same time when playing live. The 50 Watts has a creamy, fluid, and warm sound while the 100 Watt is very hard & aggressive. It is the _ultimate sound_ with one 100W with a 50W hooked up together and the result is simply massive. Makes me want to buy 2 YJM's just for that purpose. Has anyone here tried that combo with 2 heads?


----------



## duncan11

BlackSG91 said:


> I was just reading an interesting part in the YJM manual where Mr. Malmsteen likes to use a 100 Watt heat and a 50 Watt head at the same time when playing live. The 50 Watts has a creamy, fluid, and warm sound while the 100 Watt is very hard & aggressive. It is the _ultimate sound_ with one 100W with a 50W hooked up together and the result is simply massive. Makes me want to buy 2 YJM's just for that purpose. Has anyone here tried that combo with 2 heads?



mere mortals attempting that convergence of tone will result in a cosmic overload, and open a space/time rift which only a million donuts can fill.


----------



## Holme

No wonder the YJM comes with a red dust cover/doughnut bag!!!






Trippin!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Where do you guys set your gate at? I used to set it to as low as I could possibly take it, so I can get rid of most of the hum and noise. Would you recommend setting it a little higher? I'am always running the gain on 11 o' clock and set the volume on max, so there's not that much gain goin' on.


----------



## Redstone

I don't use the gate at all, even if I set the gain at 1 o clock. I only use the gate set all the way up if I set the gain a on max. Try lowering the boost volume to about 2 o clock.


----------



## marshallmellowed

The gate setting will depend on the overall level of gain being used and how much noise is present. I always set it as low as possible, just enough to kill the noise. Any higher, and it will affect your sustain.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

SHAWEEEEEEEEEEET...and just having fun with you b*tches and your silly-ass thread


----------



## Redstone

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> SHAWEEEEEEEEEEET...and just having fun with you b*tches and your silly-ass thread








Welcome


----------



## Holme

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> SHAWEEEEEEEEEEET...and just having fun with you b*tches and your silly-ass thread


----------



## Holme

Monsters at the YJM production line!


----------



## Silverburst

uhm, Couldn't let a YJM pass tonight, from a cool seller for a very decent price I could afford atm. the wife doesn't know yet  but she loves the look of a nice looking Marshall in the living room


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Silverburst said:


> uhm, Couldn't let a YJM pass tonight, from a cool seller for a very decent price I could afford atm. the wife doesn't know yet  but she loves the look of a nice looking Marshall in the living room



This deserves a second


----------



## Redstone

Silverburst said:


> uhm, Couldn't let a YJM pass tonight, from a cool seller for a very decent price I could afford atm. the wife doesn't know yet  but she loves the look of a nice looking Marshall in the living room



Congrats! Make sure to spend plenty of time tweaking the settings. I use the following settings.

Channels Jumped.
Vol I: 7-10
Vol II: 7-10
Treble: 6
Middle: 6
Bass: 6
Presence: 0-2

I only use the boost sometimes.
Boost Gain: about 10 o clock, sometimes a bit more
Boost Volume: 2 o clock
Gate: 0 or off
Reverb: 9 o clock (Rarely used)


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Silverburst said:


> uhm, Couldn't let a YJM pass tonight, from a cool seller for a very decent price I could afford atm. the wife doesn't know yet  but she loves the look of a nice looking Marshall in the living room



Prepare to be blown away by the sound!


----------



## StuartC

Sadly had to sell my YJM, AFD, 4 x 12 cab, two Les Paul's due to a severe financial crisis. Still trying to sell a few effects etc to help, but safe to say things are pretty crap with me at the moment and I'm so gutted that my guitars have gone.


----------



## Redstone

StuartC said:


> Sadly had to sell my YJM, AFD, 4 x 12 cab, two Les Paul's due to a severe financial crisis. Still trying to sell a few effects etc to help, but safe to say things are pretty crap with me at the moment and I'm so gutted that my guitars have gone.



Awe man, thats a serious bummer. I hope everything works out for you and that you buy back your gear or similar gear in the new future.


----------



## StuartC

Thanks buddy. It was really hard letting them go- especially the first Les Paul I owned, kind of like losing an old friend.


----------



## FennRx

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


>


----------



## Holme

StuartC said:


> Sadly had to sell my YJM, AFD, 4 x 12 cab, two Les Paul's due to a severe financial crisis. Still trying to sell a few effects etc to help, but safe to say things are pretty crap with me at the moment and I'm so gutted that my guitars have gone.



Sorry to hear this mate-hope things pick up for you soon!


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> Two YJM's on evilbay!
> 
> Marshall Yngwie YJM100 Guitar Amp No Reserve | eBay
> 
> Mint Marshall Yngwie Malmsteen Signature YJM100 100W Plexi Head JTM45 All Tube 5030463001523 | eBay



Someone just got a great deal, $1551!


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> Someone just got a great deal, $1551!


 That is what I thought too until I checked the completed listing. The guy ended the sale early because he sold his YJM100 outside of ebay. He still had a few days to go when he ended the listing. The price would have gone up from his most recent bid of $1,551 if he had not ended the sale early. Another guy just got $2,200 for a "buy it now" price sale. I think there is now one YJM100 left on ebay and it is up close to two grand last time I looked.


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> That is what I thought too until I checked the completed listing. The guy ended the sale early because he sold his YJM100 outside of ebay. He still had a few days to go when he ended the listing. The price would have gone up from his most recent bid of $1,551 if he had not ended the sale early. Another guy just got $2,200 for a "buy it now" price sale. I think there is now one YJM100 left on ebay and it is up close to two grand last time I looked.



Ah, you're right, I didn't see that. The other one sold for a new all time high, $3,359.


----------



## Redstone

Holy Sh*t!! That is just over €2500 or £2165!!. I paid €1550 for mine new! I hope the value keeps rising for those who want to sell, but I'm keepin' mine


----------



## BlackSG91

Well, I just made the plunge into Marshall territory after being Marshall-less for several years. I purchased a JCM2000 TSL100 head for a price of under $630 (tax included)...sorry to all YJM100 owners. It was originally listed at the pawn shop for $695 plus tax. It was a bit banged up in the back and all the power tubes were missing so I bargained it down quite a bit. I hope to run across a sweet deal like this someday with a YJM100, but I know these amps are expensive and popular, so the probability of finding a good deal soon may seem unlikely. But whoever said _opportunity only knocks once_ is full of shite! Opportunity is always there...you just have to know when to pay attention to it. I've enjoyed reading this thread and I still envy all you YJM100 owners. The versatility of this amp is a major bonus. I'm keeping my eyes open for any deals, but right now my finances are pretty tight again so I'll have to put _opportunity_ on hold. Keep rocking all you aspiring YJMer's.


----------



## Redstone

BlackSG91 said:


> Well, I just made the plunge into Marshall territory after being Marshall-less for several years. I purchased a JCM2000 TSL100 head for a price of under $630 (tax included)...sorry to all YJM100 owners. It was originally listed at the pawn shop for $695 plus tax. It was a bit banged up in the back and all the power tubes were missing so I bargained it down quite a bit. I hope to run across a sweet deal like this someday with a YJM100, but I know these amps are expensive and popular, so the probability of finding a good deal soon may seem unlikely. But whoever said _opportunity only knocks once_ is full of shite! Opportunity is always there...you just have to know when to pay attention to it. I've enjoyed reading this thread and I still envy all you YJM100 owners. The versatility of this amp is a major bonus. I'm keeping my eyes open for any deals, but right now my finances are pretty tight again so I'll have to put _opportunity_ on hold. Keep rocking all you aspiring YJMer's.



Enjoy your new TSL! You're always welcome to join in the fun in this thread, YJM or no YJM


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> Enjoy your new TSL! You're always welcome to join in the fun in this thread, YJM or no YJM



I've heard the TSL100's are the loudest amps in the universe.:Ohno: But I've always had a soft spot for Plexi's. This YJM100 seems to be the ultimate Plexi...no? Well, now I have one Marshall head secured, but hopefully in the future I might aquire a YJM100. Just like the saying goes..._Two heads are better than one._


----------



## Redstone

BlackSG91 said:


> I've heard the TSL100's are the loudest amps in the universe.:Ohno: But I've always had a soft spot for Plexi's. This YJM100 seems to be the ultimate Plexi...no? Well, now I have one Marshall head secured, but hopefully in the future I might aquire a YJM100. Just like the saying goes..._Two heads are better than one._



I don't know much about the TSL series, but if its 100 watts. Its probably really loud! My YJM is killer loud on 100W with no EPA and maxed volume. I would guess the Marshall Major is probably the loudest Marshall ever, but only by a few dB. Its a 200 Watt Plexi! Only think I could imagine being louder is the 350 Watt Marshall Mode Four.


----------



## rensklaassen

BlackSG91 said:


> I've heard the TSL100's are the loudest amps in the universe.:Ohno: But I've always had a soft spot for Plexi's. This YJM100 seems to be the ultimate Plexi...no? Well, now I have one Marshall head secured, but hopefully in the future I might aquire a YJM100. Just like the saying goes..._Two heads are better than one._


A friend of mine has a TSL100 and an old 1959 super bass modded to a 1959SLP .. but the 1959 goes 10 times louder than the TSL.. he doesn't dare to crank up that one


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Yep, that's true. A Marshall 1959SLP is one of the loudest amps ever made! I never ever dared to crank my YJM yet, but hopefully one day, I'll get the chance to do that. I once had the attenuator on about 11 o'clock and it was already dangerously loud!


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> I don't know much about the TSL series, but if its 100 watts. Its probably really loud! My YJM is killer loud on 100W with no EPA and maxed volume. I would guess the Marshall Major is probably the loudest Marshall ever, but only by a few dB. Its a 200 Watt Plexi! Only think I could imagine being louder is the 350 Watt Marshall Mode Four.



I heard the 100 Watt mode on the TSL is unusable at home because it's so freakin loud, but it has a neat little feature...a button on the front that switches to 25 Watt mode. That's what I like also on the YJM which has a 50 Watt mode. I really like that because it just gives it that more versatility...and you get a more vintage tone with the 50 W setting. And I've also seen that YT clip on the Marshall Major that another member posted featuring Marty's tubes. Now that's impressive...especially with cabinet full of Greenbacks?



rensklaassen said:


> A friend of mine has a TSL100 and an old 1959 super bass modded to a 1959SLP .. but the 1959 goes 10 times louder than the TSL.. he doesn't dare to crank up that one



That sounds pretty impressive because a TSL in 100 Watt mode is pretty deafening. With modding, the sky is the limit. That '59SLP seems to prove it.


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Yep, that's true. A Marshall 1959SLP is one of the loudest amps ever made! I never ever dared to crank my YJM yet, but hopefully one day, I'll get the chance to do that. I once had the attenuator on about 11 o'clock and it was already dangerously loud!



If you do decide to try it, leave the room with your guitar. Get some ear plugs. Walk about a mile away from your house. That should be a suitable distance from your amp so you don't go deaf


----------



## Redstone

Oh and also, BlackSG91, try to get some sound clips of your TSL if you can and post them on the forum. If you've got an iphone, ipod touch or ipad you can record with soundcloud, upload it and then link it on the forums.


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> If you do decide to try it, leave the room with your guitar. Get some ear plugs. Walk about a mile away from your house. That should be a suitable distance from your amp so you don't go deaf



I would love to try it deep in the forest somewhere. Too bad trees don't have power outlets. It would be awesome though. There would be a nice quiet suburban subdivision up wonder and a YJM fully attenuated would be enough to blow the leaves off the trees and them 9 to 5 suburbanites would be all saying in unison...WTF???


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> Oh and also, BlackSG91, try to get some sound clips of your TSL if you can and post them on the forum. If you've got an iphone, ipod touch or ipad you can record with soundcloud, upload it and then link it on the forums.



That would be a great idea...I have a smart phone that takes fairly good videos. I don't have a cabinet yet for the TSL, but maybe I could run my Twin-Reverb's speakers to it? I'll figure something out. I worry the sound might break the phone.


----------



## rensklaassen

I've already heard a lot about the YJM100 by now.. I seriously can't wait to hear one some day! What's the major difference between the YJM and a 1959SLP reissue? Is it some kind of modded SLP that gives you more gain..?? Or is it almost excactly like an SLP?


----------



## Redstone

rensklaassen said:


> I've already heard a lot about the YJM100 by now.. I seriously can't wait to hear one some day! What's the major difference between the YJM and a 1959SLP reissue? Is it some kind of modded SLP that gives you more gain..?? Or is it almost excactly like an SLP?



If you set the EPA on max and don't use any of the other features, its just a regular 1959. The EPA is almost like having a 1959 with a Master Volume. Its also got a boost pedal, gate pedal and reverb pedal built in, if you want to use them.

Here is a sound clip I made with my newish LP 58' Reissue. I think me settings were

Vol 1&2: 10
Bass, Middle & Treble: 6
Presence: 2
No boost, not gate no reverb.
100W mode,
EPA set at 9 o clock

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/gibson-les-paul-58-reissue[/SC]

Edit: forgot to mention that I used my phone to record this so its pretty shabby. Also it was right up to the speaker so it might be a little trebly. I sit/stand to the side of my amp mostly so I dial in a little more treble. Also, I was using a 1960AV with V30s. And finally, Ignore my crappy playing


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> If you set the EPA on max and don't use any of the other features, its just a regular 1959. The EPA is almost like having a 1959 with a Master Volume. Its also got a boost pedal, gate pedal and reverb pedal built in, if you want to use them.
> 
> Here is a sound clip I made with my newish LP 58' Reissue. I think me settings were
> 
> Vol 1&2: 10
> Bass, Middle & Treble: 6
> Presence: 2
> No boost, not gate no reverb.
> 100W mode,
> EPA set at 9 o clock
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/gibson-les-paul-58-reissue[/SC]
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention that I used my phone to record this so its pretty shabby. Also it was right up to the speaker so it might be a little trebly. I sit/stand to the side of my amp mostly so I dial in a little more treble. Also, I was using a 1960AV with V30s. And finally, Ignore my crappy playing



Now that's a very vintage Marshall sound you have going. It sounds really good...did you use your smartphone to record the audio? I'll have to create an account at SoundCloud since it's the most popular (so far) for audio playback & simple to use. Good demo! Angus approves of it.


----------



## Holme

rensklaassen said:


> I've already heard a lot about the YJM100 by now.. I seriously can't wait to hear one some day! What's the major difference between the YJM and a 1959SLP reissue? Is it some kind of modded SLP that gives you more gain..?? Or is it almost excactly like an SLP?



It's basically a 1959SLP with the following-

EPA-(works like a built in attenuator-but is alot easier on valves)
50-watt mode (which also works as its own back up head-if a valve goes in 100 watt mode it'll just pick 2 working valves & switch!)
Boost-based on a DOD OD pedal.
Reverb.
Noise Gate.
Auto Biasing-allowing you try & use the majority of valves available & even mixing at the touch of 2 buttons.

Well worth all the extra's for the price IMO!


----------



## Silverburst

yesterday tried my stock MIT DS-1 into my YJM. Umpf... that pedal never sounded that good trough any other amp I tried it with. It doesn't sound cheap and fizzy.


----------



## Redstone

BlackSG91 said:


> Now that's a very vintage Marshall sound you have going. It sounds really good...did you use your smartphone to record the audio? I'll have to create an account at SoundCloud since it's the most popular (so far) for audio playback & simple to use. Good demo! Angus approves of it.



Yep, recorded off my phone. My phone was right up against my speaker with the mic pointing directly at at the speakers. I'd love to get some proper recording mics some day, but there are things higher on the list of priorities.


----------



## Holme

Here's a clip I did a while ago (just with an iPad) basically trying to demo how much gain/distortion could be achieved at living room volumes using just the YJM-NO PEDALS!

YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world

It's pretty nasty!


----------



## rensklaassen

Holme said:


> Here's a clip I did a while ago (just with an iPad) basically trying to demo how much gain/distortion could be achieved at living room volumes using just the YJM-NO PEDALS!
> 
> YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world
> 
> It's pretty nasty!



That sure is alot of gain! Sounds nice!
Do you play at 50w or 100w right now?


----------



## Holme

rensklaassen said:


> That sure is alot of gain! Sounds nice!
> Do you play at 50w or 100w right now?



Usually in 100 watt mode - between you & me I think it's just laziness that I can't be bothered pushing the button!


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> Yep, recorded off my phone. My phone was right up against my speaker with the mic pointing directly at at the speakers. I'd love to get some proper recording mics some day, but there are things higher on the list of priorities.



Well, that sounded good as is. You can get decent audio if you know how to place the mic or the phone properly like you seemed to do. And I bet it would sound different recorded outside...maybe more clearer sounding. The neighbours might complain though.



Holme said:


> Here's a clip I did a while ago (just with an iPad) basically trying to demo how much gain/distortion could be achieved at living room volumes using just the YJM-NO PEDALS!
> 
> YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world
> 
> It's pretty nasty!



Showoff!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Usually in 100 watt mode - between you & me I think it's just laziness that I can't be bothered pushing the button!



Same here  Too lazy to lean over the back and press the button  They should have stock it on the footswitch. Maybe someone will mod it to replace the FX loop or something with a 100/50 swtich.


----------



## Codyjohns

Couple of really nice clips, I enjoyed them guys. 

Sounds great !!!


----------



## BlackSG91

Michael RT said:


> Couple of really nice clips, I enjoyed them guys.
> 
> Sounds great !!!



It's Major Michael! You should post your video with the Greenbacks...that was rocking.


----------



## Holme

Michael RT said:


> Couple of really nice clips, I enjoyed them guys.
> 
> Sounds great !!!



Thanks 'Major!'


----------



## Holme

Yeah I like how he's using a '68 with a Super Strat (Jem) & it sounds mint!


----------



## Redstone

If I ever do buy a vintage Plexi, its will be a 68' or 69' Major. I've got so much crap on my list of things I want  I think I aught to just open a high-end guitar/Marshall dealership. That way I could play loads of cool gear and make a small profit selling it. Maybe in 10-15 year I'll open a music store, as long as I can find someone to manage the paperwork and finances


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> If I ever do buy a vintage Plexi, its will be a 68' or 69' Major. I've got so much crap on my list of things I want  I think I aught to just open a high-end guitar/Marshall dealership. That way I could play loads of cool gear and make a small profit selling it. Maybe in 10-15 year I'll open a music store, as long as I can find someone to manage the paperwork and finances



You need to open that Pizza Shop first!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> You need to open that Pizza Shop first!



Why not a music/pizza store? This is genius! Go in, jam on some gear and go get some pizza! And for anyone whos got a YJM, free doughnuts!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Why not a music/pizza store? This is genius! Go in, jam on some gear and go get some pizza! And for anyone whos got a YJM, free doughnuts!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Codyjohns

BlackSG91 said:


> It's Major Michael! You should post your video with the Greenbacks...that was rocking.



Thanx Bro, is this the clip you're talking about. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMAsgaGpbTE]Marshall Major 200w Plexi & 4x12 Greenbacks. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Holme said:


> Yeah I like how he's using a '68 with a Super Strat (Jem) & it sounds mint!



Thanks Holme 

I'm a big - time Ibanez user, love their guitars.


----------



## Codyjohns

Redstone said:


> Why not a music/pizza store? This is genius! Go in, jam on some gear and go get some pizza! And for anyone whos got a YJM, free doughnuts!



I was going to say doughnut shop but you beat me to it.


----------



## BlackSG91

Michael RT said:


> Thanx Bro, is this the clip you're talking about.
> 
> Marshall Major 200w Plexi & 4x12 Greenbacks. - YouTube



That's it! Wow, great tone out of that...that video really captures the sound well. Imagine hearing it live in person? If I had your amp, I would probably smoke a big fatty and just jam out all day long through that amp without a care in the world. That would be a cosmic experience. Since my TSL head is tubeless, them Marty Tubes would be an excellent candidate. What brand are your tubes. I assume they are the EL34's?


----------



## Codyjohns

BlackSG91 said:


> That's it! Wow, great tone out of that...that video really captures the sound well. Imagine hearing it live in person? If I had your amp, I would probably smoke a big fatty and just jam out all day long through that amp without a care in the world. That would be a cosmic experience. Since my TSL head is tubeless, them Marty Tubes would be an excellent candidate. What brand are your tubes. I assume they are the EL34's?



Thanks for the kind words Bro. 

Here's what I have in both my amps right now. 

'78 Super Lead 100w.
V1- JAN GE 12AX7WA
V2- NOS Ei ECC83 / 12AX7
V3- Electro-Harmonix 12AX7 Gold Pin Preamp Vacuum Tube

Power Tubes

Sovtek EL34WXT Power Vacuum Tube

"68 Major 200w Plexi.
Martimus Maximus Preamp Tubes.
V1- Mullard
V2- Black Plate 
V3- GE JAN 12AT7. 

Power Tubes

V4- http://tubedepot.com/jj-kt88.html
V5- http://tubedepot.com/jj-kt88.html
V6- http://tubedepot.com/jj-kt88.html
V7- http://tubedepot.com/eh-kt88.html


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Why not a music/pizza store? This is genius! Go in, jam on some gear and go get some pizza! And for anyone whos got a YJM, free doughnuts!



Yeah, then I'll move to Ireland and help you out in that shop. I love guitars, pizzas, amps and especially DOUGHNUTS!!!


----------



## Redstone

A Jem is also on my list of things I want. I don't know why, but I love the Neon Jems from the late 80s. The pyramid fretboard inlay is awesome!


----------



## Holme

This is the first 'pro' guitar I got at 14-

Jem VDY-






& I STILL am pissed at myself for selling at 18 to buy a bag of crap Ford Escort!

Still I've kinda made up for it with an Anniversary FP - aka 'Marie Barone!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Its also got a boost pedal, gate pedal and reverb pedal built in, if you want to use them.

Yeah, they're great! I mostly only use the reverb and the EPA of course! But you can also do it like Yngwie does. Always remember: he doesn't use them, but he HAS them!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> This is the first 'pro' guitar I got at 14-
> 
> Jem VDY-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I STILL am pissed at myself for selling at 18 to buy a bag of crap Ford Escort!
> 
> Still I've kinda made up for it with an Anniversary FP - aka 'Marie Barone!



Was it anything like one of these Escorts?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Was it anything like one of these Escorts?



This shape-






It was an absolute bag of crap!


----------



## BlackSG91

Michael RT said:


> Thanks for the kind words Bro.
> 
> Here's what I have in both my amps right now.
> 
> '78 Super Lead 100w.
> V1- JAN GE 12AX7WA
> V2- NOS Ei ECC83 / 12AX7
> V3- Electro-Harmonix 12AX7 Gold Pin Preamp Vacuum Tube
> 
> Power Tubes
> 
> Sovtek EL34WXT Power Vacuum Tube
> 
> "68 Major 200w Plexi.
> Martimus Maximus Preamp Tubes.
> V1- Mullard
> V2- Black Plate
> V3- GE JAN 12AT7.
> 
> Power Tubes
> 
> V4- JJ KT88 Power Vacuum Tube
> V5- JJ KT88 Power Vacuum Tube
> V6- JJ KT88 Power Vacuum Tube
> V7- Electro-Harmonix KT88 EH Power Vacuum Tube



That's great! Thanks for the info. You have quite a selection of tubes. I heard some people complain about the Sovteks, but those were only some reviews. So you have the JJ KT88's? I think the Kerry King model uses those tubes also? You can get a nice gritty sound with them tubes. At least now I know the secret recipe to your tone.


----------



## Redstone

Oh well  Maybe you will come across your old Jem one day. If you keep an eye out you'll probably find it for sale somewhere eventually. If you've got the serial number or any details at all, you should be able to find it. Maybe put up a wanted ad on some site looking for it. I'll keep an eye out for one similar. I am constantly combing guitar sites and 2nd hand sites for cool gear.


----------



## Codyjohns

Holme said:


> This is the first 'pro' guitar I got at 14-
> 
> Jem VDY-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I STILL am pissed at myself for selling at 18 to buy a bag of crap Ford Escort!
> 
> Still I've kinda made up for it with an Anniversary FP - aka 'Marie Barone!



Marie Barone


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Oh well  Maybe you will come across your old Jem one day. If you keep an eye out you'll probably find it for sale somewhere eventually. If you've got the serial number or any details at all, you should be able to find it. Maybe put up a wanted ad on some site looking for it. I'll keep an eye out for one similar. I am constantly combing guitar sites and 2nd hand sites for cool gear.



You won't find mine mate-Whinfield Music in Leeds were selling it for me & it burned down!
I still got my money back via Phil's insurance but any hopes of seeing that particular Jem have literally 'gone up in smoke!'


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> A Jem is also on my list of things I want. I don't know why, but I love the Neon Jems from the late 80s. The pyramid fretboard inlay is awesome!



Oh man, what a wicked looking guitar! That one is a beauty. I just love the colours of these guitars. I posted a thread a while ago on the 25th anniversary JEM's or RG's and SS's. Here's a link below. I love how thin the Ibanez SS is.

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/59578-ibanez-rg-s-series-25th-anniversary-xxv-electric-guitar.html


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> You won't find mine mate-Whinfield Music in Leeds were selling it for me & it burned down!
> I still got my money back via Phil's insurance but any hopes of seeing that particular Jem have literally 'gone up in smoke!'



Oh damn! Yeah, it being a pile of ash might make it difficult to find  Seriously though, that majorly sucks. Was anyone hurt? How'd the place burn down? Someone do too much shredding on a Marshall stack?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Oh damn! Yeah, it being a pile of ash might make it difficult to find  Seriously though, that majorly sucks. Was anyone hurt? How'd the place burn down? Someone do too much shredding on a Marshall stack?



Who knows it happened a couple of times & the nickname 'Fiery Phil' was floating around-I was a teenager I took my cheque & split!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

BlackSG91 said:


> That's great! Thanks for the info. You have quite a selection of tubes. I heard some people complain about the Sovteks, but those were only some reviews. So you have the JJ KT88's? I think the Kerry King model uses those tubes also? You can get a nice gritty sound with them tubes. At least now I know the secret recipe to your tone.



Yeah I think your right, the Kerry King models have the JJ KT88's in them. 

I'm happy with them, they sound pretty good. 

& Sovteks sound good in a Marshall, I've never had any problems with them.


----------



## Holme

BlackSG91 said:


> Oh man, what a wicked looking guitar! That one is a beauty. I just love the colours of these guitars. I posted a thread a while ago on the 25th anniversary JEM's or RG's and SS's. Here's a link below. I love how thin the Ibanez SS is.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/59578-ibanez-rg-s-series-25th-anniversary-xxv-electric-guitar.html



Both my Ibanez are anniversaries!

The Jem is a 15th & the RG550 is a 20th!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Who knows it happened a couple of times & the nickname 'Fiery Phil' was floating around-I was a teenager I took my cheque & split!!!



How do you burn a place down a couple of times? Once is understandable, but more than once?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> How do you burn a place down a couple of times? Once is understandable, but more than once?



He had a BIG shop & it burned down.
Then he had a small shop & it burned down.
That was the end of Whinfield Music!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> He had a BIG shop & it burned down.
> Then he had a small shop & it burned down.
> That was the end of Whinfield Music!



At least he has a cool story to tell his friends.

"He guys, guess what. I burned down my old music store....twice"


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> At least he has a cool story to tell his friends.
> 
> "He guys, guess what. I burned down my old music store....twice"



It was a question I never dared ask!


----------



## Redstone

Michael RT said:


> Thanks for the kind words Bro.
> 
> Here's what I have in both my amps right now.
> 
> '78 Super Lead 100w.
> V1- JAN GE 12AX7WA
> V2- NOS Ei ECC83 / 12AX7
> V3- Electro-Harmonix 12AX7 Gold Pin Preamp Vacuum Tube
> 
> Power Tubes
> 
> Sovtek EL34WXT Power Vacuum Tube
> 
> "68 Major 200w Plexi.
> Martimus Maximus Preamp Tubes.
> V1- Mullard
> V2- Black Plate
> V3- GE JAN 12AT7.
> 
> Power Tubes
> 
> V4- JJ KT88 Power Vacuum Tube
> V5- JJ KT88 Power Vacuum Tube
> V6- JJ KT88 Power Vacuum Tube
> V7- Electro-Harmonix KT88 EH Power Vacuum Tube



So your Major only has 3 preamp tubes? I guess I assumed that since my VM had 4 preamp tubes and my YJM has 4, that most plexis had 4. I wonder what the extra one is for? I guess its for the boost section? Time to do some research!

EDIT: Posted this accidentally without finishing.

I also would have assumed the Major to have 8 power tubes for some reason. Again, my YJM has 4 and that is 100 watts, 50 watt mode kills two, so 200 watts must mean 8? I'm going to assume the the tubes are just pushed harder in the Major?


----------



## BlackSG91

Michael RT said:


> Yeah I think your right, the Kerry King models have the JJ KT88's in them.
> 
> I'm happy with them, they sound pretty good.
> 
> & Sovteks sound good in a Marshall, I've never had any problems with them.



I heard the KT88's don't have enough punch in them compared to regular EL34's. But that's the idea and you get a slightly different tone which is why Kerry King uses them. Jeez, I might consider them for my TSL if they give off a good tone. So many choices. At least I'm starting to recognize some of the differences between tubes. It helps when selecting the kind of sound you want. And again, thanks for that info because it gives me a reference point. I'm glad you like the Sovteks because I'm considering them also.



Holme said:


> Both my Ibanez are anniversaries!
> 
> The Jem is a 15th & the RG550 is a 20th!



They must be sweet guitars...I was always fascinated by them when they first came out. I have a friend who is really into Ibanez guitars (only black ones). I would love to get a multi-coloured one with lots of fluorescents. I have a black Yamaha RGX Custom from '89. This was known as the RG killer...also Jackson Soloist killer...it's a killer.








Redstone said:


> So your Major only has 3 preamp tubes? I guess I assumed that since my VM had 4 preamp tubes and my YJM has 4, that most plexis had 4. I wonder what the extra one is for? I guess its for the boost section? Time to do some research!
> 
> EDIT: Posted this accidentally without finishing.
> 
> I also would have assumed the Major to have 8 power tubes for some reason. Again, my YJM has 4 and that is 100 watts, 50 watt mode kills two, so 200 watts must mean 8? I'm going to assume the the tubes are just pushed harder in the Major?



I was just wondering the same thing. My TSL have 4 pre-amps & 4 power tubes. My Twin-Reverb has 6 pre-amps and 4 power tubes. The extra 2 are 12AT7's if I remember...for the Tremolo & Reverb. That seems standard with most 100 W amps w/ 4 pre and 4 powers. The Major must be a special circuit.


----------



## Redstone

BlackSG91 said:


> I heard the KT88's don't have enough punch in them compared to regular EL34's. But that's the idea and you get a slightly different tone which is why Kerry King uses them. Jeez, I might consider them for my TSL if they give off a good tone. So many choices. At least I'm starting to recognize some of the differences between tubes. It helps when selecting the kind of sound you want. And again, thanks for that info because it gives me a reference point. I'm glad you like the Sovteks because I'm considering them also.
> 
> 
> 
> They must be sweet guitars...I was always fascinated by them when they first came out. I have a friend who is really into Ibanez guitars (only black ones). I would love to get a multi-coloured one with lots of fluorescents. I have a black Yamaha RGX Custom from '89. This was known as the RG killer...also Jackson Soloist killer...it's a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering the same thing. My TSL have 4 pre-amps & 4 power tubes. My Twin-Reverb has 6 pre-amps and 4 power tubes. The extra 2 are 12AT7's if I remember...for the Tremolo & Reverb. That seems standard with most 100 W amps w/ 4 pre and 4 powers. The Major must be a special circuit.



After some research, the regular 1959 seems to only have 3 pre amp tubes too.


----------



## j-co

Anyone happen to notice the latest two YJM's to be listed on ebay? 

People are shooting for the moon on these at this point.


----------



## Codyjohns

Redstone said:


> So your Major only has 3 preamp tubes? I guess I assumed that since my VM had 4 preamp tubes and my YJM has 4, that most plexis had 4. I wonder what the extra one is for? I guess its for the boost section? Time to do some research!
> 
> EDIT: Posted this accidentally without finishing.
> 
> I also would have assumed the Major to have 8 power tubes for some reason. Again, my YJM has 4 and that is 100 watts, 50 watt mode kills two, so 200 watts must mean 8? I'm going to assume the the tubes are just pushed harder in the Major?



Most 60's & 70's Marshall's have 3 preamp tubes or three stages.

I'm not sure what the fourth preamp tube is for in the YJM, maybe the reverb follower and extra gain boost but I'm not sure.

I don't want to get into the technical aspects of the amps circuits because I'm afraid I might lose some of you.
KT88's can handle more voltage at it's plates resulting in higher watts.
My Major is putting out 140w (35w per tube) because of the way it's designed, not 200w. It's 200w RMS or peak power. 
& to answer the other question, if you mod your amp with some resistor changes (maybe not in the case of the YJM but in most Marshall amps) you can run KT88's or 6550's in them but you will not make 200w output because the first thing is the output transformer is only 100w rating in these amps, so putting KT88's in your amps won't make it louder it will just make a tonal sound difference.


----------



## Redstone

I only see one going for $2,999 at the moment. One just sold for $3359 / €2518 / £2165. That is crazy. I bought mine brand spanking new for €1550. It should have been €1950 new but I talked it down. I also talked my cab down from €789 to €550 since they were going for around those rpices at other stores. Or maybe it was €600, I forget. I should have paid €2739 but ended up paying around €2100 to €2150.


----------



## FennRx

here's some shitty playing recorded on my shitty phone 

0.1watts oh riiiiight[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tuned-by-ear/sounds-from-sunday-evening-1[/SC]


----------



## BlackSG91

FennRx said:


> here's some shitty playing recorded on my shitty phone
> 
> 0.1watts oh riiiiight[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tuned-by-ear/sounds-from-sunday-evening-1[/SC]



Jeez...that sounded pretty good for a shitty cell phone. Santana can hear it all the way from Woodstock and he's digging it.


----------



## FennRx

samsung stratosphere ftw!


----------



## j-co

Redstone said:


> I only see one going for $2,999 at the moment. One just sold for $3359 / €2518 / £2165. That is crazy. I bought mine brand spanking new for €1550. It should have been €1950 new but I talked it down. I also talked my cab down from €789 to €550 since they were going for around those rpices at other stores. Or maybe it was €600, I forget. I should have paid €2739 but ended up paying around €2100 to €2150.


 
Yes, one for $2,999, and another for $3,500. Both BIN's.


----------



## John 14:6

j-co said:


> Anyone happen to notice the latest two YJM's to be listed on ebay?
> 
> People are shooting for the moon on these at this point.


 The YJM100 is an incredible amp that is well loved and well reviewed by its owners; and Marshall only made 1,500 of them and there were only 400 to 500 shipped to the United States. Simple case of supply and demand. There is no more new ones to be had so people are going to have to pony up a lot of dough if they see one pop up used on ebay or somewhere else. I got mine new for $1,799 back when there were a bunch of them still out there. Those days are gone and they are never coming back again. I bet the prices will be up to $5,000 or so five or ten years from now. Clean or mint ones will prove to be harder to find and when they show up for sale they will not be cheap.


----------



## BlackSG91

John 14:6 said:


> The YJM100 is an incredible amp that is well loved and well reviewed by its owners; and Marshall only made 1,500 of them and there were only 400 to 500 shipped to the United States. Simple case of supply and demand. There is no more new ones to be had so people are going to have to pony up a lot of dough if they see one pop up used on ebay or somewhere else. I got mine new for $1,799 back when there were a bunch of them still out there. Those days are gone and they are never coming back again. I bet the prices will be up to $5,000 or so five or ten years from now. Clean or mint ones will prove to be harder to find and when they show up for sale they will not be cheap.



Only 1,500 were ever made? Are you serious? Well there goes my chance of ever getting one at a decent price. I thought they are still making them. That's an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

BlackSG91 said:


> Only 1,500 were ever made? Are you serious? Well there goes my chance of ever getting one at a decent price. I thought they are still making them. That's an unpleasant surprise.



Oh, you didn't know that? Sorry to disappoint you, but the YJM is a limited production amp. Only 1500 of these were made! Just keep an eye out on ebay, they have already gone up in value, but chances are that you're probably gonna find one, which is not that expensive! (with a lot of luck).


----------



## BlackSG91

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Oh, you didn't know that? Sorry to disappoint you, but the YJM is a limited production amp. Only 1500 of these were made! Just keep an eye out on ebay, they have already gone up in value, but chances are that you're probably gonna find one, which is not that expensive! (with a lot of luck).



Maybe I can get a Chinese copy of a YJM100 online with rots o' ruck.


----------



## Redstone

I think I've just gotten lucky. I just found an 80/81 Marshall jmp 2203 and B cab with greenback, both for €700. I've been looking at an identical 1980 jmp 2203 for €1200. The 2203 is my next favorite amp next to the 1959. Its been for sale for 3 months and nobody has offered him any cash for it, just trades (This is always the case. I was offered like 20 trades for my VM) So I might even be able to snag it for €600. The head is missing the logo, but that seems to be all. The Cab is in crap  The guy tore up the grill cloth os he decided to paint it white. Anyone know anybody on the forum that knows about these particular amps? Here she is!














I think it would look nice next to my YJM if I fixed up the cab and got a new logo for the head. I could turn my YJM into a full stack too!


----------



## Redstone

Also, I found some nice setting for the YJM if you want an AC/DC type tone. I took them from one of SoloDallas's videos ad they sound great! Here is a picture.




I like to set the volume around 7-7.5. Also, don't jump channels (unless you prefer the sound like that). Putting the Vol up to 10 will add a bit of bottom end to the tone.


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> I think I've just gotten lucky. I just found an 80/81 Marshall jmp 2203 and B cab with greenback, both for €700. I've been looking at an identical 1980 jmp 2203 for €1200. The 2203 is my next favorite amp next to the 1959. Its been for sale for 3 months and nobody has offered him any cash for it, just trades (This is always the case. I was offered like 20 trades for my VM) So I might even be able to snag it for €600. The head is missing the logo, but that seems to be all. The Cab is in crap  The guy tore up the grill cloth os he decided to paint it white. Anyone know anybody on the forum that knows about these particular amps? Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would look nice next to my YJM if I fixed up the cab and got a new logo for the head. I could turn my YJM into a full stack too!



That would be a nice score. I see the 2203's are very popular. What's the difference between that and the 2204's & 2205's? And I heard the VM's sound like shite compared to the older model amps. That 2203 would probably be an upgrade. And if you ever get it and fix it all up, you could run it alongside your YJM like Malmsteen likes to do. I mentioned in an earlier post he likes to run at least two heads...one at 50W for a creamy vintage tone and other head at 100W for the extra bite or Marshall growl. It's like the ultimate sound! You can do something like that with both the YJM & the 2203...that would be a wicked sound.


----------



## Redstone

BlackSG91 said:


> That would be a nice score. I see the 2203's are very popular. What's the difference between that and the 2204's & 2205's? And I heard the VM's sound like shite compared to the older model amps. That 2203 would probably be an upgrade. And if you ever get it and fix it all up, you could run it alongside your YJM like Malmsteen likes to do. I mentioned in an earlier post he likes to run at least two heads...one at 50W for a creamy vintage tone and other head at 100W for the extra bite or Marshall growl. It's like the ultimate sound! You can do something like that with both the YJM & the 2203...that would be a wicked sound.



My YJM sounds killer when paired with my JCM1 when they are both plugged into 1 cab.

2203=100watt
2204=50watt
2205= 2 channels I think (I don't know much about them)
2210= either a 10w or 50w version of the 2205. 
The one with the bigger number is usually the lower wattage. The 2203/2204 or 1959/1987 is a good example.

Marshall are damn confusing with all their names. If the YJM existed back in the 70's, it would probably be called something like "Marshall Jmp100/50 1959/1987 Plexi" since its 100/50 watts.

The VM is a great amp, but just not for me. I prefer a pure old vintage tone and I just wasn't able to get the tone I wanted out of my VM.


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> My YJM sounds killer when paired with my JCM1 when they are both plugged into 1 cab.
> 
> 2203=100watt
> 2204=50watt
> 2205= 2 channels I think (I don't know much about them)
> 2210= either a 10w or 50w version of the 2205.
> The one with the bigger number is usually the lower wattage. The 2203/2204 or 1959/1987 is a good example.
> 
> Marshall are damn confusing with all their names. If the YJM existed back in the 70's, it would probably be called something like "Marshall Jmp100/50 1959/1987 Plexi" since its 100/50 watts.
> 
> The VM is a great amp, but just not for me. I prefer a pure old vintage tone and I just wasn't able to get the tone I wanted out of my VM.



Thanks. That clears it up big time. I'm starting to get familiar with all the models. I used to own a Marshall for almost 16 years until I traded it up for my Twin-Reverb in 2006. It was a ValveState 80V (80 Watts of power!) combo. I sure miss that amplifier. It was my main gigging amp for years and it had the sound. I'll never forget that lovely burning Marshall smell when I first got that amp and plugged it in. I'm brushing up on my Marshall terminology since joining this forum and since I'm on my way to owning a TSL100 head, it will be good to have a Marshall back in my amplifier collection. I like all the different models, especially Plexi's. I guess the VM is a good amp, but it's just too sharp and I prefer much more the warm vintage tone as you mentioned.


----------



## Mat_P

Redstone said:


> I think it would look nice next to my YJM if I fixed up the cab and got a new logo for the head. I could turn my YJM into a full stack too!



Go for the 2203, forget the cab!
I'm currently running a '78 JMP2203 for riffing and the YJM for soloing with a switcher over a single 1960AHW and it's just killer!


----------



## Redstone

Mat_P said:


> Go for the 2203, forget the cab!
> I'm currently running a '78 JMP2203 for riffing and the YJM for soloing with a switcher over a single 1960AHW and it's just killer!



The guy wont sell it without the cab unfortunately. I think he is pretty much giving the cab away for free with the amp.


----------



## Codyjohns

Redstone said:


> The guy wont sell it without the cab unfortunately. I think he is pretty much giving the cab away for free with the amp.



Grab the cab, it's got Greenbacks in it.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Michael RT said:


> Grab the cab, it's got Greenbacks in it.



That's what I was going to say as well!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I think I've just gotten lucky. I just found an 80/81 Marshall jmp 2203 and B cab with greenback, both for €700. I've been looking at an identical 1980 jmp 2203 for €1200. The 2203 is my next favorite amp next to the 1959. Its been for sale for 3 months and nobody has offered him any cash for it, just trades (This is always the case. I was offered like 20 trades for my VM) So I might even be able to snag it for €600. The head is missing the logo, but that seems to be all. The Cab is in crap  The guy tore up the grill cloth os he decided to paint it white. Anyone know anybody on the forum that knows about these particular amps? Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would look nice next to my YJM if I fixed up the cab and got a new logo for the head. I could turn my YJM into a full stack too!



Great sounding amp. Hope you get that one as well. I think, it'll look awesome on top of your YJM!


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I think I've just gotten lucky. I just found an 80/81 Marshall jmp 2203 and B cab with greenback, both for €700. I've been looking at an identical 1980 jmp 2203 for €1200. The 2203 is my next favorite amp next to the 1959. Its been for sale for 3 months and nobody has offered him any cash for it, just trades (This is always the case. I was offered like 20 trades for my VM) So I might even be able to snag it for €600. The head is missing the logo, but that seems to be all. The Cab is in crap  The guy tore up the grill cloth os he decided to paint it white. Anyone know anybody on the forum that knows about these particular amps? Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would look nice next to my YJM if I fixed up the cab and got a new logo for the head. I could turn my YJM into a full stack too!



Nice score!! 

The YJM has spoiled me so much that if I go to a music store to try a guitar out, I don't get the full sonic capability of the guitar when I'm forced to run thru meager wana be plexi types. I've played some high end boutique amps that don't even sound half as good and are double the YJM (at the time I got mine) price.


----------



## Redstone

This thing is really temping me. I'm even considering offering my JCM1C and Bad Monkey to the guy, but I dunno if he will do that or not. I'll lose the portability of the JCM1 but I'll gain a pretty sweet amp and the set of speakers I wanted in the first place. I got the JCM so I'd have something small and good sounding for college this year or next, but I think I could sacrifice some room space for a halfstack. All that said, it depends on what the guy says. Major problem is that I don't have the money for it at the moment since I bought the LP a few weeks ago and just bought something else the other day. I'd ask my parents if I could borrow money, but I hate asking them for money for personal "luxury" items like amps/gear, especially since I'll be going to college this year or next year. Time to get searching for ideas I guess.


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> This thing is really temping me. I'm even considering offering my JCM1C and Bad Monkey to the guy, but I dunno if he will do that or not. I'll lose the portability of the JCM1 but I'll gain a pretty sweet amp and the set of speakers I wanted in the first place. I got the JCM so I'd have something small and good sounding for college this year or next, but I think I could sacrifice some room space for a halfstack. All that said, it depends on what the guy says. Major problem is that I don't have the money for it at the moment since I bought the LP a few weeks ago and just bought something else the other day. I'd ask my parents if I could borrow money, but I hate asking them for money for personal "luxury" items like amps/gear, especially since I'll be going to college this year or next year. Time to get searching for ideas I guess.



Hey, I have that Bad Monkey pedal by _Digitech_ also. Great pedal and it was only around $50! Sweet deal for a pedal that makes my Fender Twin-Reverb sound like a Marshall Stack. It makes a great booster pedal also. To me you can get some of the most perfect overdrive sounds from it. Don't sell that.


----------



## Holme

Red any luck?


----------



## Redstone

No deal with the 2203 (Yet). I tried him with my JCM1C and Gibson fatboy strap, but he didn't want them. I'm going to see if I can flog the JCM1C fast and buy the 2203. I like the idea of having a full stack for my YJM as well as a 2203 to be playing with

I got an PE booster though! Sounds great through my YJM. I've been meaning to record some clips, but I only got it tuesday and my soundcloud did't want to cooperate with me then and I got my final exam results today which tell me If I get to go to college or not (I got enough for the college I want to go to). I should have time tomorrow to get something done. I'd highly recommend getting one of these EP Boosters. They rock! They blend in so well with the YJM. It takes the sound of the YJM and just adds a bit of kick to it. Its pretty hard to describe, but it is pure awesome. I keep the bight and gain switch that are on the inside of it off. If you put both on and max the pedal, it gives a good bit of extra gain, like having the built in boost on around 11 o clock or so, just it sounds a lot more clear, defined and full. You'll see what I mean when I get some clips of it, but it might be hard to hear without hearing it in person. If you ever decide to buy one, get it from thomann.de so if you don't like it before 30 days are up, you can flog it back for full refund to your credit card. You might lose the £10 in shipping though.

Well, back to trying to figure out how to buy this 2203. I've got €200 to spend on it so far, so its a good start. I'm tempted to ask my parents for a loan until I sell my JCM1, but I don't know how much that thing will bring. Knowing the Irish used amps market, it could bring anything from €650 down to €100. If I could get €450-500 for it I'd be delighted. Thats €250 off the original price, but people might be turned off since it needs to use a stepdown transformer to work without frying a fuse (or worse). That was a lesson well learned by me


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Nice score!!
> 
> The YJM has spoiled me so much that if I go to a music store to try a guitar out, I don't get the full sonic capability of the guitar when I'm forced to run thru meager wana be plexi types. I've played some high end boutique amps that don't even sound half as good and are double the YJM (at the time I got mine) price.



I gotta admit. The YJM can't be beat in my books, especially when paired with the EP Booster. My YJM has fallen into a category of my possessions that I like to call "The Will Never Sell" category. Its also joined by my Gibson SG Angus Young Sig.


----------



## Holme

Well good luck with the amp & greenbacks mate!
I've heard those boosters mentioned quite alot-i'll look forward to a recording!
You know me-boring twat that only uses a wah!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Well good luck with the amp & greenbacks mate!
> I've heard those boosters mentioned quite alot-i'll look forward to a recording!
> You know me-boring twat that only uses a wah!



Before I got this pedal, I used nothing. I have a boss me50, but I only use it to run 1 guitar into 2 amps. I also have a digitech bad monkey, but I only used that with my Vintage Modern before I sold it. Heck, I don't even use reverb


----------



## Silverburst

Do you guys put a clean boost in front of the YJM that has it own boost already engaged ?


----------



## Redstone

Well here is a poorly done sound clip of my YJM with the EP Booster. I still think it sounds much better in person. My Phones mic can't pickup what an ear can.
[SC]http://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm-ep-booster[/SC]


----------



## Silverburst

Thanks, indeed a bit hard to judge on that clip.

So it's an EP in front of your YJM. Is the YJM's boost engaged as well?


----------



## Redstone

Silverburst said:


> Thanks, indeed a bit hard to judge on that clip.
> 
> So it's an EP in front of your YJM. Is the YJM's boost engaged as well?



Its just the EP booster. The YJMs boost could be used to add more gain the the EP Booster if I didn't have it set with enough gain.

I also forgot to mention about the clip that in the second part, it starts off with no EP, just the YJM with the below settings, then it has the EP set at around 10-11 o clock, the lastly on full. All with the gain and bright switch off.

Vol I: 7-7.5
Vol II: 0
Treble: 5
Middle: 4
Bass: 8
Presence: 0
No boost.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I gotta admit. The YJM can't be beat in my books, especially when paired with the EP Booster. My YJM has fallen into a category of my possessions that I like to call "The Will Never Sell" category. Its also joined by my Gibson SG Angus Young Sig.



I know! I have a similar pile of 'never sell' gear. The tone I got out of my gear the day I recorded this, sealed their existance in that 'never sell pile'

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/heartbreaker-solo[/SC]



Silverburst said:


> Do you guys put a clean boost in front of the YJM that has it own boost already engaged ?



Just the EP in front for me, YJM boost is off 99% of the time now. I was muckin about last weekend on my 5150 for a VH tone, and that was the first time I ran the EP and the YJM boost 'on' in a long time. Like Redstone says, the on board boost coupled with the EP booster in front just adds some gain and a bit more crunch. 



Redstone said:


> Well here is a poorly done sound clip of my YJM with the EP Booster. I still think it sounds much better in person. My Phones mic can't pickup what an ear can.
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm-ep-booster[/SC]



I likey. 



Redstone said:


> Its just the EP booster. The YJMs boost could be used to add more gain the the EP Booster if I didn't have it set with enough gain.
> 
> I also forgot to mention about the clip that in the second part, it starts off with no EP, just the YJM with the below settings, then it has the EP set at around 10-11 o clock, the lastly on full. All with the gain and bright switch off.
> 
> Vol I: 7-7.5
> Vol II: 0
> Treble: 5
> Middle: 4
> Bass: 8
> Presence: 0
> No boost.



No channel jump? I mostly run mine channel jumped. The EP pedal I keep set around that same range as well. 



Silverburst said:


> Thanks, indeed a bit hard to judge on that clip.
> 
> So it's an EP in front of your YJM. Is the YJM's boost engaged as well?



I've found that the EP is something essential if you're chasin 'brown sound' tone. I can't dime all the knobs as Ed did it sounds way too brash, but the EP fattens up the tone a lot while adding some more gain but not a huge amount. If you need more, then engage the on board boost, but I would not set the gain too high on it, cuz then it'll clash. This is a prime instance you wish the gain and volume controls for the booster were on the front of the amp!!


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> No channel jump? I mostly run mine channel jumped. The EP pedal I keep set around that same range as well.



I normally have my channels jumped, but I was trying out the settings from this video (around 4:50) and I really liked them.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-9igZhS6QE]An Aracom Attenuator and a Few Vintage Marshalls P1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Argon66

I never use the onboard boost. 

My Timmy is the BOMB!

It really brings the amp to life...keeps all the base tone and adds more punch, dynamics and gain. 

I heard it was originally designed for vintage Marshalls. They love each other. 
I always loved my OCD, but the timmy blows it away.


----------



## Holme

I trust you mean this Timmy-






& not this Timmahhh!!!


----------



## JimiRules

Argon66 said:


> I never use the onboard boost.
> 
> My Timmy is the BOMB!
> 
> It really brings the amp to life...keeps all the base tone and adds more punch, dynamics and gain.
> 
> I heard it was originally designed for vintage Marshalls. They love each other.
> I always loved my OCD, but the timmy blows it away.



The Bad Bob Boost is awesome as well. I used it on some of my other amps and it was just "meh". After I got my YJM I was experimenting with all my various overdrives and what not just to see what one would work the best and just by chance I saw the box tucked away. I hooked it up and it was like it was made for the YJM.


----------



## Argon66

Holme said:


> I trust you mean this Timmy-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & not this Timmahhh!!!



Yeeep! That be her.


----------



## Argon66

Argon66 said:


> Yeeep! That be her.


...ahh the top one


----------



## Redstone

Wow, I just can't describe how awesome the EP Booster is with my YJM. I don't even turn it off now. I just set it once and leave it, then just stomp it when I turn on the amp. Probably one of the best purchases I've ever made, next to my Guitars and YJM. I'd seriously consider picking one up if you haven't already. Get it fro Thomann.de if you are from Europe so you can always return it if you don't like it, which is very unlikely to happen


----------



## FennRx

i had one. took it back. not worth $120 imho.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> i had one. took it back. not worth $120 imho.



Oh well, everyone likes their own tastes. Did you find something else you liked? Or did you just not use a pedal? I normally didn't use any pedals before I got this.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Oh well, everyone likes their own tastes. Did you find something else you liked? Or did you just not use a pedal? I normally didn't use any pedals before I got this.



Your avatar keeps throwing me off 

Looks great though!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Wow, I just can't describe how awesome the EP Booster is with my YJM. I don't even turn it off now. I just set it once and leave it, then just stomp it when I turn on the amp. Probably one of the best purchases I've ever made, next to my Guitars and YJM. I'd seriously consider picking one up if you haven't already. Get it fro Thomann.de if you are from Europe so you can always return it if you don't like it, which is very unlikely to happen



Might pick one up as well!


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Your avatar keeps throwing me off
> 
> Looks great though!



Thanks  I've been trying to figure out a way I can get all my guitars into a single shot with the YJM. I can fit two, but 3 doesn't seem to want to happen. I was going to wait to see if I could get that 2203 & cab and try to get that into a photo with the rest of my gear, but the dude sold it before I got the money together  Oh well, another will come around eventually.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Thanks  I've been trying to figure out a way I can get all my guitars into a single shot with the YJM. I can fit two, but 3 doesn't seem to want to happen. I was going to wait to see if I could get that 2203 & cab and try to get that into a photo with the rest of my gear, but the dude sold it before I got the money together  Oh well, another will come around eventually.



Just remember, every note you play through a 2203 are notes that won't be going through the YJM100


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Just remember, every note you play through a 2203 are notes that won't be going through the YJM100



Good point  I could always run both at once. That would be awesome. I love doing it with my JCM1 and YJM, but its hard to blend the two properly.


----------



## dash8311

I play my 2203 and YJM in stereo, it's awesome.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> I play my 2203 and YJM in stereo, it's awesome.



I'm still determined to get a 2203. I would have loved to have gotten the one I posted about a few days ago since it came with a cab so I could have a full stack. I'd love to hear a comparison of a JCM800 2203 and a JMP 2203. Time to do some youtube searching. Is there anyone on the forum with both? I might make a thread and see if there are any takers.


----------



## Redstone

How often do you guys bias your YJMs? I just biased mine for the first time in a month or so. Also, have you played around with the bias trim? Mine is set directly in the middle since I got it. I might try turning it up and re-biasing the amp to see if it does anything.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> How often do you guys bias your YJMs? I just biased mine for the first time in a month or so. Also, have you played around with the bias trim? Mine is set directly in the middle since I got it. I might try turning it up and re-biasing the amp to see if it does anything.



About every 6 months Red-never fails!
Haven't messed with the bias-it's set correct & sounds crunchalicious-till I hit the boost & it goes Holy ape-shit!
Still think Marshall are going to have to try hard to get a modern amp to whip this bad boy!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> About every 6 months Red-never fails!
> Haven't messed with the bias-it's set correct & sounds crunchalicious-till I hit the boost & it goes Holy ape-shit!
> Still think Marshall are going to have to try hard to get a modern amp to whip this bad boy!



Best word ever 

I'm waiting to see if Marshall Release a version of some of the Vintage Series amps with EPA. If they don't do it soon, I'm thinking of getting a used 1987x and adding a Master Volume to it so I can have something to take to college and not worry about it getting the crap beaten out of it. I'll leave my YJM at home and play it when I'm there. I wouldn't want my YJM getting battered in college  There are plenty of 1987xs and 1959slps out there, but YJMs are too hard to come by for a good price now. Plus a 1987x is like 10kg lighter than the YJM. Thats probably since it doesn't come with any doughnuts or any way of unleashing the fury  College is going to be hard without my YJM, and I'll probably have to leave my LP and Gretsch at home too


----------



## Holme

Red-time _may_ prove me wrong but I'm sure I read the EPA was an Yngwie only thing that got 'nicked' for one other amp-because Slash saw it!
You may get 1 watt buttons & the like but I'm pretty sure EPA is a one off feature (well 2 due to ) & that's it!
We'll see!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Red-time _may_ prove me wrong but I'm sure I read the EPA was an Yngwie only thing that got 'nicked' for one other amp-because Slash saw it!
> You may get 1 watt buttons & the like but I'm pretty sure EPA is a one off feature (well 2 due to ) & that's it!
> We'll see!!!



Yep, the EPA thing was designed for the YJM and the YJM only. Slash did nick it, but left out the 50w mode. WTF does the AFD need EPA for anyway? Its got a Master Volume  I still reckon Marshall should slap it on some of the Vintage series amps. Before I got my VM, I was going to look at a JTM45. Damn thing was too loud so I left it behind. Sounded great though. Not as good as a 1959 or a YJM, but good. The guy in the store recommended the VM since it was based a bit off the JTM. Think about it though. Would you have bought a YJM if it had no EPA and was loud as F@@k. I'd have probably got an AFD or a JCM800. I'm glad the YJm does have EPA. How else would you get such an awesome tone at super low volumes 

EDIT: Let me re-phrase that last part.

How would you unleash he fury and the power of doughnuts with out the YJM


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Yep, the EPA thing was designed for the YJM and the YJM only. Slash did nick it, but left out the 50w mode. WTF does the AFD need EPA for anyway? Its got a Master Volume  I still reckon Marshall should slap it on some of the Vintage series amps. Before I got my VM, I was going to look at a JTM45. Damn thing was too loud so I left it behind. Sounded great though. Not as good as a 1959 or a YJM, but good. The guy in the store recommended the VM since it was based a bit off the JTM. Think about it though. Would you have bought a YJM if it had no EPA and was loud as F@@k. I'd have probably got an AFD or a JCM800. I'm glad the YJm does have EPA. How else would you get such an awesome tone at super low volumes
> 
> EDIT: Let me re-phrase that last part.
> 
> How would you unleash he fury and the power of doughnuts with out the YJM



With one of these low watt midget heads or some kind of attenuator-which is why the YJM is such a popular amp!
Instead of the usual 'match the mod' sigs they had to come up with something else for Yngwie-all his amps were stock!
Soooo-
50 & 100 watt heads-there's your switch!
Dod pedal-there's your boost!
Digital Reverb-Yup!
Ritchie Blackmore fan-Oh Major head!
Occasionally uses an attenuator-EPA!
I could go on but sooner than be a hypocrite-they just made a head that encapsulates everything he requires in one unit-& instead of the usual 'chase the sound' generally usual features were made-
And lets face it-they're VERY useful!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> With one of these low watt midget heads or some kind of attenuator-which is why the YJM is such a popular amp!
> Instead of the usual 'match the mod' sigs they had to come up with something else for Yngwie-all his amps were stock!
> Soooo-
> 50 & 100 watt heads-there's your switch!
> Dod pedal-there's your boost!
> Digital Reverb-Yup!
> Ritchie Blackmore fan-Oh Major head!
> Occasionally uses an attenuator-EPA!
> I could go on but sooner than be a hypocrite-they just made a head that encapsulates everything he requires in one unit-& instead of the usual 'chase the sound' generally usual features were made-
> And lets face it-they're VERY useful!!!



You can't beat the YJM for its combination of awesome tone and heaps of features. I still think they used a Major headbox because they couldn't fit all the awesomeness into a regular one 

BTW, have you changed the pre-amp tubes in your YJM? I had a Tung-Sol tube in mine for a while. It gave the amp a tiny bit more gain, but it didn't last too long. Damn thing started cutting out. Luckily I had the original tube kept spare just in case.


----------



## Holme

Everything is still stock!


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> Yep, the EPA thing was designed for the YJM and the YJM only. Slash did nick it, but left out the 50w mode. WTF does the AFD need EPA for anyway? Its got a Master Volume  I still reckon Marshall should slap it on some of the Vintage series amps. Before I got my VM, I was going to look at a JTM45. Damn thing was too loud so I left it behind. Sounded great though. Not as good as a 1959 or a YJM, but good. The guy in the store recommended the VM since it was based a bit off the JTM. Think about it though. Would you have bought a YJM if it had no EPA and was loud as F@@k. I'd have probably got an AFD or a JCM800. I'm glad the YJm does have EPA. How else would you get such an awesome tone at super low volumes
> 
> EDIT: Let me re-phrase that last part.
> 
> How would you unleash he fury and the power of doughnuts with out the YJM


 
It may have been designed for the YJM but surely it would be a huge missed opportunity to not include it on some future amps, and I know I'm not the only one who would be all over a JTM45 reissue with EPA (and autobias naturally)!


----------



## Holme

Ealdst said:


> It may have been designed for the YJM but surely it would be a huge missed opportunity to not include it on some future amps, and I know I'm not the only one who would be all over a JTM45 reissue with EPA (and autobias naturally)!



It would be cool but it's been over 2 years now & still no sign of it on another amp-people were expecting the JS sig to come with it.........but nope!

Time will tell I suppose!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> It would be cool but it's been over 2 years now & still no sign of it on another amp-people were expecting the JS sig to come with it.........but nope!
> 
> Time will tell I suppose!



Don't forget, it took them like 15+ years to put a master volume on something.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Don't forget, it took them like 15+ years to put a master volume on something.



But it was definitley worth the wait! I would've waited like 20 years or even longer for the EPA. It's better than any master volume out there!


----------



## db3266

There is lots of talk of using the EP Booster in front of the YJM. I also use a pedal in front of the YJM. I use the JHS Morning Glory. It has Volume, Gain and Tone settings.

My EPA is set at about 9 o'clock ~ 1W.

The amp sounds so much better with the pedal in front of it than without. I have the gain fanywhere rom 12 o'clock to dimed on the pedal and V1 on the amp at about 3 o'clock (V2 adjusted to taste).

Without the pedal, I cannot get the OD I want, the amp sounds a little dry without the JHS at the EPA settings I use.

I don't know why the amp will not break up so much without the pedal? The JHS is a very low gain transparant OD so it does not colour the tone of the YJM.

I've been wondering if I should turn the EPA to about 10 or 11 o'clock and hence up the wattage of the YJM and turn the volume on the pedal down. I wonder if this will give me more natural breakup from the amp and allow me to turn the gain down on the pedal?


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> There is lots of talk of using the EP Booster in front of the YJM. I also use a pedal in front of the YJM. I use the JHS Morning Glory. It has Volume, Gain and Tone settings.
> 
> My EPA is set at about 9 o'clock ~ 1W.
> 
> The amp sounds so much better with the pedal in front of it than without. I have the gain fanywhere rom 12 o'clock to dimed on the pedal and V1 on the amp at about 3 o'clock (V2 adjusted to taste).
> 
> Without the pedal, I cannot get the OD I want, the amp sounds a little dry without the JHS at the EPA settings I use.
> 
> I don't know why the amp will not break up so much without the pedal? The JHS is a very low gain transparant OD so it does not colour the tone of the YJM.
> 
> I've been wondering if I should turn the EPA to about 10 or 11 o'clock and hence up the wattage of the YJM and turn the volume on the pedal down. I wonder if this will give me more natural breakup from the amp and allow me to turn the gain down on the pedal?



The YJM, even channel jumped, and dimed does not have enough gain for me. Before I got the EP, the on board boost would handle my gain requirements easily. I would still channel jump. Un-boosted, I can do rhythm, but I can't bring out notes on a solo with it and the level of gain it has. Breakup wise, it's nice, got a real vintage bite to it, but I need more gain for when I solo, hence the on board boost which is a god send.

Then enter the EP, and you're absolutely right. I have no idea why it sounds so good in front of the amp. I guess it add the boost, and then if you're channel jumped and dimed on the volumes (on board boost off) the amp will take the boosted signal in front, then run that thru the power section which will get you the nice vintage breakup.

Now the only time I need to engage the on board boost is if I'm doing VH style stuff. EP on, then boost engaged, but just for a teeny bit more gain, not volume. My EP stays on around 11/noon and if you up the EPA (power) to the amp is sounds even better. When I'm forced to play the YJM at 1w or .5w it doesn't sound as good. Shit the last gig I did I was running approx 5-7 watts for the show (that fat troll barmaid telling me to turn down still makes me want to hurl....) It's a YJM it must be played loud.....


----------



## db3266

I don't use the onboard boost. A pedal in front of the amp sounds much better.


----------



## Redstone

Speaking of onboard boost, mines f@@ked. Its all kinda muffled and compressed. No clarity at all compared to what it used to be. I don't use it much anymore its nice to use it for a bit of extra gain with the EP booster. It isn't as bad with the gain set to about 9 o clock but it is definitely noticeable. Here is a clip of it with the gain maxed out.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/ghefrfghd[/SC]

Here is a clip from Home of how it should sound

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/holme76/yjm-high-gain[/SC]

I've got a feeling it might be the preamp tubes. I've never been lucky with those things


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Speaking of onboard boost, mines f@@ked. Its all kinda muffled and compressed. No clarity at all compared to what it used to be. I don't use it much anymore its nice to use it for a bit of extra gain with the EP booster. It isn't as bad with the gain set to about 9 o clock but it is definitely noticeable. Here is a clip of it with the gain maxed out.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/ghefrfghd[/SC]
> 
> Here is a clip from Home of how it should sound
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/holme76/yjm-high-gain[/SC]
> 
> I've got a feeling it might be the preamp tubes. I've never been lucky with those things



The First part of the first file sounds decent, just a bit low, but I like the tone. The second part after you engaged the boost that sounds more like gain/volume knob settings on the boost clashing with other settings elsewhere on amp or the EP. Yeah it does sound very compressed. When I last checked the back of the amp, I think my gain knob is set around 2-3oclock and the volume is set at 9 or 10 oclock. I think if you maxxed the gain on the boost out, but choke back the volume on the boots I can see it choking and compressing it. 

What power are you running at? I suspect fully attenuated at 1w. The minimum i can get away with safely is around 2-3w if people are home. But when it's no one but me, I run my YJM at 1oclock. That is where it's at. If I go with more power my 20' cable can't get me far enough away from it as it's too loud. The weird thing is, I am OK with the tone I get from my AFD when that is ran fully attenuated down. It still sounds good. The YJM, sounds weaker than it shoudl be. Yes I agree the AFD does improve somewhat with increased power, but that aspect is VERY noticeable on the YJM. The more power you give it, the better it sounds. Kinda like donuts, the more you eat the better you play!


----------



## arock

db3266 said:


> There is lots of talk of using the EP Booster in front of the YJM. I also use a pedal in front of the YJM. I use the JHS Morning Glory. It has Volume, Gain and Tone settings.
> 
> My EPA is set at about 9 o'clock ~ 1W.
> 
> (Some content snipped out)
> 
> I've been wondering if I should turn the EPA to about 10 or 11 o'clock and hence up the wattage of the YJM and turn the volume on the pedal down. I wonder if this will give me more natural breakup from the amp and allow me to turn the gain down on the pedal?


 
I find a pretty big difference between 9 o'clock and 11 o'clock on the EPA in terms of sustain and apparent breakup. Might be just that the guitar pickups have no feedback interaction with the speakers at that low a volume, or there may be something different about how the circuit itself responds at that level. One note - I always run in 50 watt mode (love the sweetness of that sound), so an EPA at 11 o'clock is 3 watts. By contrast, 9 o'clock is 0.5 watts.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> The First part of the first file sounds decent, just a bit low, but I like the tone. The second part after you engaged the boost that sounds more like gain/volume knob settings on the boost clashing with other settings elsewhere on amp or the EP. Yeah it does sound very compressed. When I last checked the back of the amp, I think my gain knob is set around 2-3oclock and the volume is set at 9 or 10 oclock. I think if you maxxed the gain on the boost out, but choke back the volume on the boots I can see it choking and compressing it.
> 
> What power are you running at? I suspect fully attenuated at 1w. The minimum i can get away with safely is around 2-3w if people are home. But when it's no one but me, I run my YJM at 1oclock. That is where it's at. If I go with more power my 20' cable can't get me far enough away from it as it's too loud. The weird thing is, I am OK with the tone I get from my AFD when that is ran fully attenuated down. It still sounds good. The YJM, sounds weaker than it shoudl be. Yes I agree the AFD does improve somewhat with increased power, but that aspect is VERY noticeable on the YJM. The more power you give it, the better it sounds. Kinda like donuts, the more you eat the better you play!



My YJM is normally fine on 0.1 watt. I normally keep it at 9 o clock on the EPA and it sounds perfect even with the gain and volume on the boost maxed. I normally keep the gain at 9 o clock and the volume at 1-2 o clock for the boost, but even at that it still sounds compressed and muffled.

The first part of hat recording was the YJM on its own with a hint of the EP Booster. I've tried it without the EP and the problem is still there. I've tried 3 guitars, 3 different guitar leads, tried running it in stereo, tried two speaker cables. I'll have a go at biasing it, although I did it the other day.


----------



## Redstone

I've just done a bit more testing and I think my Cab might be the trouble maker. Its hard to tell. I tried my Bad Monkey with the YJM and its giving a similar muffled kind of sound. I kinda hope it is to cab to be honest. That gives me an excuse to get a 1960AX or AHW  I'll post something in the cabs section and see if someone can help me out there.


----------



## qbalzuo

http://www.marshallforum.com/ebay-deals/60375-marshall-yjm-100-sale.html

my yjm for sale


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Heads up in the classifieds ... 

http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/60242-fs-yjm100-dsl-50-voodoo-labs-sense-modded.html


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I've just done a bit more testing and I think my Cab might be the trouble maker. Its hard to tell. I tried my Bad Monkey with the YJM and its giving a similar muffled kind of sound. I kinda hope it is to cab to be honest. That gives me an excuse to get a 1960AX or AHW  I'll post something in the cabs section and see if someone can help me out there.



Just curious as to why you suspect the cab and not the amp. I'd be more inclined to suspect a preamp tube (as mentioned earlier) than the cab. Have you tried swapping the preamp tubes one at a time with a known good tube?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I've just done a bit more testing and I think my Cab might be the trouble maker. Its hard to tell. I tried my Bad Monkey with the YJM and its giving a similar muffled kind of sound. I kinda hope it is to cab to be honest. That gives me an excuse to get a 1960AX or AHW  I'll post something in the cabs section and see if someone can help me out there.



I'm curious as to why you suspect the cab, rather than the amp. I'd be more inclined to suspect a preamp tube than the cab. Have you tried swapping the preamp tubes one at a time with a known good tube?


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm curious as to why you suspect the cab, rather than the amp. I'd be more inclined to suspect a preamp tube than the cab. Have you tried swapping the preamp tubes one at a time with a known good tube?



I suspected the preamp tubes at first, but after trying a regular distortion pedal instead of the onboard boast and getting the same problem, I thought it might be the cab. I tried using my JCM1C through the cab and everything sounds fine with the gain on max, even with a pedal on max so I am back to thinking its the tubes again. I'm not sure whether to take it back to the guitar store and get a free service and tubes but have to wait a few weeks without it, or if I should just buy my own preamp tubes.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Red, have you tried re-biasing the amp? I suspected a problem on mine a week or two ago, and I fixed the issue by just re-biasing. When I turned it on, it was very low volume / sounded kind of scratchy (when i hit the boost it sounded even worse) ... actually, it reminded me very much of a video someone did on youtube trying to identify some kind of issue they were having. Anyway, it just turned out that it needed to be re-biased. 

Here's the video that it reminded me of (i have no clue what happened w/this dude as there doesn't seem to be any kind of update on his video) ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcv5H7WyKGw]Marshall YJM100 Problem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> Red, have you tried re-biasing the amp? I suspected a problem on mine a week or two ago, and I fixed the issue by just re-biasing. When I turned it on, it was very low volume / sounded kind of scratchy (when i hit the boost it sounded even worse) ... actually, it reminded me very much of a video someone did on youtube trying to identify some kind of issue they were having. Anyway, it just turned out that it needed to be re-biased.
> 
> Here's the video that it reminded me of (i have no clue what happened w/this dude as there doesn't seem to be any kind of update on his video) ...
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Problem - YouTube



Yup Autobias tends to fix a lot of the little anomalies that crop up from time to time. Sometimes, after I let the tubes warm up for a minute (not 4 mins like I used to) when I kick off standby i get nothing. No sound. Turn amp back onto standby, the power off, repeat. Same thing. Only autobias cures it. Happens every once and a while. In fact the last time I moved it from outlets I forgot to autobias right away. Nature of the electric beast is what I say.

Preamp tubes are easy swap, I'd just buy them and do them yourself Red. No special skills required unlike power tubes which on any other amp model need to be biased which I used to hate taking my amps into the shop for. That was one reason why I went to Mesa for a while, fixed bias as long as you used their tubes.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I suspected the preamp tubes at first, but after trying a regular distortion pedal instead of the onboard boast and getting the same problem, I thought it might be the cab. I tried using my JCM1C through the cab and everything sounds fine with the gain on max, even with a pedal on max so I am back to thinking its the tubes again. I'm not sure whether to take it back to the guitar store and get a free service and tubes but have to wait a few weeks without it, or if I should just buy my own preamp tubes.



Sounds like you've ruled out everything but the amp. If it sounds bad only with the boost engaged, that would indicate a problem with the boost circuit or the settings. If it sounds bad even without the boost, that would indicate a problem with the basic signal path, most likely a preamp or PI tube.


----------



## Redstone

I've tried re-biasing it normally as well as a hot bias and a cold bias. No luck  I might just go ahead and order some cheap tubes for now, I spent all my money on the EP Booster  I'd love to get some decent tubes. I might hold off for a week and see if I can stretch for something better. My JCM1 will keep my mind of not being able to unleash to fury. Maybe I can try ripping the tubes from my JCM1 to test what tube is gone in my YJM, if any. I could always use the JCMs tubes to keep me going until I get some for the YJM.


----------



## Holme

I'm sure I've read something similar to this & it turned out to be a pre amp valve Red!

Hope you get it sorted out mate!


----------



## Redstone

Bad news guys, its not a preamp tube :Ohno: Looks like I've got to take it back to the crappy music store I bought it from and get them to fix it  I swear if they damage my YJM, I'll damage their faces. How am I going to survive the next few weeks without it. Well, at least I've got the JCM1 as backup, but its not the same. I might also borrow the JTM45 or JVM210 that the store has had for the last 5 years, just as something to keep me going.

I think I'd better get a 2nd YJM incase something like this happens again  Maybe a 1960AX and BX to run both into


----------



## dash8311

That's my video, actually.

The amp is with Jam Industries, the Canadian distributor for Marshall, being fixed as we speak.


----------



## Odin69

Redstone said:


> Bad news guys, its not a preamp tube...How am I going to survive the next few weeks without it.


 
I hope it only takes a few weeks for you to get it back? I had to take one of my amps to repair man and it took 3-4 months to get it back because the company didnt have the "so called" special transformers for it. I thought he was pulling my leg so, I called the company direct and they told me the same thing.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Just played my YJM again, since I hadn't had the chance the last two days! It sounds soooooooooooooooooooo incredible! Jammed to a couple of songs and did some improvising and boy, the tones in there are awesome! I think I've noticed that over 100 times by now but I still can't get over how good it sounds!


----------



## Redstone

One thing that makes me think twice is that the boost sounds funny, but the same thing happens when a regular boost pedal. I would have thought that would be because of the tubes. Its strange.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> One thing that makes me think twice is that the boost sounds funny, but the same thing happens when a regular boost pedal. I would have thought that would be because of the tubes. Its strange.



Which preamp tubes have you tried changing? Did you also swap out the PI tube (next to the power tubes)? Also, does the amp sound bad even without the boost, gate or reverb engaged?


----------



## Redstone

I first swapped out V1 and V4 for the tubes from my JCM1 and then swapped V2 and V3 with the tubes from my JCM. There is no preamp tube beside the power tubes, just the 4 next to them. I think V4 is the phase inverter tube, hence me switching V1 and V4 since V1 has something to do with the gain (I think). Is there any chance of it being a power tube?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> That's my video, actually.
> 
> The amp is with Jam Industries, the Canadian distributor for Marshall, being fixed as we speak.



Did they tell you what was wrong w/it?


----------



## dash8311

Not yet. They replaced the noise gate but that didn't fix it, so now I'm quite nervous... $$ ...no warrantee!


----------



## BlackSG91

Check out this 10 year old phenom! She's getting a pretty good tone through her YJM.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXVKi0IHXOI]Yngwie J. Malmsteen Spellbound[/ame]


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I first swapped out V1 and V4 for the tubes from my JCM1 and then swapped V2 and V3 with the tubes from my JCM. There is no preamp tube beside the power tubes, just the 4 next to them. I think V4 is the phase inverter tube, hence me switching V1 and V4 since V1 has something to do with the gain (I think). Is there any chance of it being a power tube?



I suppose it's possible, but I would think one of your fault LED's would be on if that were the case. You didn't mention if the amp sounds bad even without the boost, gate or reverb engaged.


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> I suppose it's possible, but I would think one of your fault LED's would be on if that were the case. You didn't mention if the amp sounds bad even without the boost, gate or reverb engaged.



I forgot about the Indicator lights, none of them are on anyway, so that rules that out. The amp sounds fine without the boost. Reverb sounds fine too. I haven't tried the gate since I basically never use it. I'll do a little more testing tomorrow and see what happens. I'm reluctant to sent it off to get fixed since its not really a major problem for me since I rarely use the boost, but I'd rather have it fixed than broken.


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> This shape-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an absolute bag of crap!



Oh Holme, my rich uncle just bought 2, not 1, 2 of those Escorts  As if his 7 Mercedes-Benz's weren't enough, the moron goes any buys 2 XR3s to "reconnect with his childhood". Just one of those Mercedes is worth more than my dads house  I'll never understand how such and idiot got so rich. If I had as much money as him, I'd buy something cool like 10 YJMs and 20 cabs or something similar. Free gear for everyone!


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Oh Holme, my rich uncle just bought 2, not 1, 2 of those Escorts  As if his 7 Mercedes-Benz's weren't enough, the moron goes any buys 2 XR3s to "reconnect with his childhood". Just one of those Mercedes is worth more than my dads house  I'll never understand how such and idiot got so rich. If I had as much money as him, I'd buy something cool like 10 YJMs and 20 cabs or something similar. Free gear for everyone!



I had a mate buy the RS Turbo version!
It was quick!
When it was working!
Not very reliable cars at all from my experience-still by the sounds of it I don't think your Uncle is going to be stuck for a ride if one breaks down!


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> I forgot about the Indicator lights, none of them are on anyway, so that rules that out. The amp sounds fine without the boost. Reverb sounds fine too. I haven't tried the gate since I basically never use it. I'll do a little more testing tomorrow and see what happens. I'm reluctant to sent it off to get fixed since its not really a major problem for me since I rarely use the boost, but I'd rather have it fixed than broken.


 
And you want to make sure you have it fixed whilst withint he warranty period.

Pedals in front of the amp sound so much better than the internal boost


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> And you want to make sure you have it fixed whilst withint he warranty period.
> 
> Pedals in front of the amp sound so much better than the internal boost



I like the onboard boost actually. I'am not usin' it very often anyway. I really like the pure 1959SLP sound. That's the sound that I was after and I got that with the YJM (especially at low volumes). Didn't you sell yours, db? I might be wrong but I think I remember you saying that you wanna sell it.


----------



## db3266

No, I didn't sell it.

I had a Bassman Reissue 4x10 Combo LTD retro fitted with London Power Scaling, it was an experiment to see how it would compare to the YJM100.

The PS modded Bassman does sound awesome, but back to back with the YJM, the YJM wins hands down for the tone I am after.

The experiment has also illustrated what great value (for money) the YJM actually is. it costs nearly just as much to mod a Bassman with PS as it did to buy the YJM as new (and that is with buying the Bassman second hand).

I sold the Bassman yesterday, I am keeping the YJM (unless Marshall release a JTM45 with EPA).


----------



## db3266

Has anyone replaced the pre-amp tubes in their YJM and has anyone replaced the power tubes with KT66's? If so, which did you use?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> No, I didn't sell it.
> 
> I had a Bassman Reissue 4x10 Combo LTD retro fitted with London Power Scaling, it was an experiment to see how it would compare to the YJM100.
> 
> The PS modded Bassman does sound awesome, but back to back with the YJM, the YJM wins hands down for the tone I am after.
> 
> The experiment has also illustrated what great value (for money) the YJM actually is. it costs nearly just as much to mod a Bassman with PS as it did to buy the YJM as new (and that is with buying the Bassman second hand).
> 
> I sold the Bassman yesterday, I am keeping the YJM (unless Marshall release a JTM45 with EPA).



Good choice! Can't beat a 1959 Super Lead!!


----------



## db3266

db3266 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pre-amp tubes in their YJM and has anyone replaced the power tubes with KT66's? If so, which did you use?


 

Also, what brand of tubes are stock in the YJM?


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pre-amp tubes in their YJM and has anyone replaced the power tubes with KT66's? If so, which did you use?



I had a Tung-Sol ECC803s in V1 in my YJM for a while. It gave up after about 7 months. The stock tubes have held up well so far. The stock tubes are just Marshall 12AX7/ECC83. I'm not sure if Marshall make them themselves or if they have them made in bulk by some factory. I'd say try asking in the Preamp tubes thread, one of them will probably know. As for putting KT66's in the amp, I'd imagine they would make it sound a little closer to the JTM. I think the JTM used 5881's, but I don't know if they are compatible with the YJM, again probably a question for the experts in the power tube thread.


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> I had a Tung-Sol ECC803s in V1 in my YJM for a while. It gave up after about 7 months. The stock tubes have held up well so far. The stock tubes are just Marshall 12AX7/ECC83. I'm not sure if Marshall make them themselves or if they have them made in bulk by some factory. I'd say try asking in the Preamp tubes thread, one of them will probably know. As for putting KT66's in the amp, I'd imagine they would make it sound a little closer to the JTM. I think the JTM used 5881's, but I don't know if they are compatible with the YJM, again probably a question for the experts in the power tube thread.


 The YJM100's come loaded with SED Winged C EL34's which have bee re-labeled by Marshall. The red labeled 12ax7 under the can in V1 is a re-labeled JJ, The white labeled 12ax7's are all re-labeled Shuguangs.


----------



## John 14:6

Yngwie is on the cover of Guitar Player magazine this month. He talks about his YJM100 some and mentioned that he recorded his last record with it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2NyYKQcpI0[/ame]

Yngwie used the YJM100 on the Relentless record also.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzxgJeB3_ww[/ame]


----------



## db3266

John 14:6 said:


> The YJM100's come loaded with SED Winged C EL34's which have bee re-labeled by Marshall. The red labeled 12ax7 under the can in V1 is a re-labeled JJ, The white labeled 12ax7's are all re-labeled Shuguangs.


 
I think I will change one thing at a time and swap out the Power Tubes to KT66's and then go from there.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

John 14:6 said:


> Yngwie is on the cover of Guitar Player magazine this month. He talks about his YJM100 some and mentioned that he recorded his last record with it.
> 
> Yngwie Malmsteen - Spellbound - YouTube
> 
> Yngwie used the YJM100 on the Relentless record also.
> 
> Yngwie Malmsteen - Knight of the Vasa Order - YouTube



I would love to read that! Can you post that article somewhere? It would mean a lot!


----------



## Redstone

Well it seems that the boost is the only thing giving trouble. The gate, reverb and everything else is fine. I haven't tested the FX loop, but I'm sure its fine. So Its just the boost and running a distortion pedal into the front. I wonder what it is. I still have a hunch it is just the tubes, but when I tried the tubes from the JCM1, it still had the same issue. I guess I'll reluctantly send it off to get fixed


----------



## crossroadsnyc

How often do you guys re-bias your YJM's?


----------



## Redstone

Normally every month or two months. Just kinda randomly. I've done it like 3 times this week in hopes of fixing mine


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Normally every month or two months. Just kinda randomly. I've done it like 3 times this week in hopes of fixing mine



I hadn't done it since I bought it last year


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> Normally every month or two months. Just kinda randomly. I've done it like 3 times this week in hopes of fixing mine



What about jumpering, does the amp sound bad with the boost engaged, both jumpered and not jumpered straight into Input 1?


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> What about jumpering, does the amp sound bad with the boost engaged, both jumpered and not jumpered straight into Input 1?



Hmm, I've been using just channel 1 lately, I'll try it jumpered tomorrow and see what happens. Hopefully it will be fine, but even with the boost gain set at 9 o clock and the boost volume at 2 0 clock on just channel one, it sounds funny. Nothing like it did before when I used both channels. I'll mess around with it in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## John 14:6

Anyone looking for a YJM100 brand new in a sealed box? Here is one on ebay.

Marshall YJM 100 Guitar AMP Yngwie Malmsteen NEW IN BOX | eBay


----------



## John 14:6

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I would love to read that! Can you post that article somewhere? It would mean a lot!


 Sorry, but it is in a magazine so I am not sure how to post it. I could scan it I guess and make a PDF, but I think that would be kind of hard to read. Check out Guitar Player magazine on line.


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> Hmm, I've been using just channel 1 lately, I'll try it jumpered tomorrow and see what happens. Hopefully it will be fine, but even with the boost gain set at 9 o clock and the boost volume at 2 0 clock on just channel one, it sounds funny. Nothing like it did before when I used both channels. I'll mess around with it in the morning and see what happens.



Could it be a power tube?


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Could it be a power tube?



Its possible, but none of the indicator lights are on.


----------



## db3266

Does it do it in 50W mode?


----------



## Redstone

It's the same in 50W mode. However, the boost works perfect even on max with the channels jumpered, but if volume 2 is set to 0 it still has the problem. So either channel 1 is broken on my amp or that's just how it works. Would someone mind trying channel 1 only with the boost on max to see if it works properly or sounds kinda funny? Thanks


----------



## db3266

I've ordered some TAD KT66 tubes for the YJM.

I presume the installation process is.

1. Turn off power, disconnect from wall.
2. Remove old power tubes
3. Install new power tubes (which includes the removal of the bear traps)
4. Set Bias trim pot
5. Connect the power
6. Turn the amp 'On'
7. Press and hold auto bias buttons
8. Turn to 'On' from 'Standby' and watch the pretty light show

What setting should I adjust the bias trim pot to?


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> I've ordered some TAD KT66 tubes for the YJM.
> 
> I presume the installation process is.
> 
> 1. Turn off power, disconnect from wall.
> 2. Remove old power tubes
> 3. Install new power tubes (which includes the removal of the bear traps)
> 4. Set Bias trim pot
> 5. Connect the power
> 6. Turn the amp 'On'
> 7. Press and hold auto bias buttons
> 8. Turn to 'On' from 'Standby' and watch the pretty light show
> 
> What setting should I adjust the bias trim pot to?



Make sure when you turn it back on to just flip the power switch and not the standby switch. Here is the section about the bias trim from the manual


----------



## db3266

Thanks.

What would be the difference between setting the bias to 26 (the colder side of the permitted range) and 38 (the hotter side of the permitted range)?


----------



## Redstone

Not really sure, I've got mine set dead in the middle at 36 for 220V and it sounds fine. I would assume the amp would distort a fraction more if it was higher. I was going to test it at one point, but forgot about it.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> It's the same in 50W mode. However, the boost works perfect even on max with the channels jumpered, but if volume 2 is set to 0 it still has the problem. So either channel 1 is broken on my amp or that's just how it works. Would someone mind trying channel 1 only with the boost on max to see if it works properly or sounds kinda funny? Thanks



I could make a SoundCloud recording of it, if that helps.


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I could make a SoundCloud recording of it, if that helps.



That would be great! Use channel one only with the boost on max to see if it sounds messed up like mine. I have a feeling that it is just my amp that is giving trouble.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> That would be great! Use channel one only with the boost on max to see if it sounds messed up like mine. I have a feeling that it is just my amp that is giving trouble.



Will do that after school tomorrow! Why do you actually only use channel I right now? I think it sounds too thin with just channel one but when being jumpered with channel 2, it sounds great! Very full, round sound.


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Will do that after school tomorrow! Why do you actually only use channel I right now? I think it sounds too thin with just channel one but when being jumpered with channel 2, it sounds great! Very full, round sound.



Thanks. It sounds a lot thicker with my EP Booster.


----------



## Silverburst

Redstone said:


> It's the same in 50W mode. However, the boost works perfect even on max with the channels jumpered, but if volume 2 is set to 0 it still has the problem. So either channel 1 is broken on my amp or that's just how it works. Would someone mind trying channel 1 only with the boost on max to see if it works properly or sounds kinda funny? Thanks



Might have missed a long conversation but is exactly funny sounding in this setting ? 

Had to try it here very low volume on a flat 10pm with epa competely squeezing though.


----------



## Silverburst

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I would love to read that! Can you post that article somewhere? It would mean a lot!



here ya go:
GuitarPlayer: Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Redstone

Silverburst said:


> Might have missed a long conversation but is exactly funny sounding in this setting ?
> 
> Had to try it here very low volume on a flat 10pm with epa competely squeezing though.



The boost on my YJM was sounding kinda funky when I was only using channel 1. Here is what it sounded like. The first bit is with no boost and the second is with boost.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/ghefrfghd[/SC]


----------



## Silverburst

Redstone said:


> The boost on my YJM was sounding kinda funky when I was only using channel 1. Here is what it sounded like. The first bit is with no boost and the second is with boost.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/ghefrfghd[/SC]



Yeah, sounds kinda similar, has a bit of an overdone nasal snarl/much. I thought it was due to the EPA being at 0.5watt. Have to try it on higher volumes later this week.

Although, I don't (yet ) get why one would not jump channels. It really adds a body, low end to the tone where otherwise only using channel one sound a tad thin (when my ears are use to the jumped channels).


----------



## Redstone

Silverburst said:


> Yeah, sounds kinda similar, has a bit of an overdone nasal snarl/much. I thought it was due to the EPA being at 0.5watt. Have to try it on higher volumes later this week.
> 
> Although, I don't (yet ) get why one would not jump channels. It really adds a body, low end to the tone where otherwise only using channel one sound a tad thin (when my ears are use to the jumped channels).



My EP Booster Fattens up the tone. It doesn't sound too different with or without channel 2 os I may as well just leave channel 2 on.


----------



## Silverburst

Silverburst said:


> here ya go:
> GuitarPlayer: Yngwie Malmsteen



Lol, this seems to be a previous interview, sorry  I started reading it myself tonight and then he talked about his upcomming signature head ;D


----------



## Odin69

Silverburst said:


> Although, I don't (yet ) get why one would not jump channels. It really adds a body, low end to the tone where otherwise only using channel one sound a tad thin (when my ears are use to the jumped channels).


 
Try just using channel two. It has a kick ass tone of it's own. You may have to change your EQ settings. I haven't jumped the channels in awhile and think is sounds pretty good. Channel one has too much treble to my ears. I use it if I'm using a fuzz or, other dark sounding pedal.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Didn't get the chance to record today, Red but I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Redstone

No problem Ace. Too much study? I'm so glad I finished school. Only one more year before college :Ohno:


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Yeah, I had to study for school and for a lot of sampling methods (if that's the right word for that ). Got another one tomorrow but I'am well prepared and I think I'am going to make it. When I get home, I'll record it immediately and upload it to SoundCloud. Sounds like a plan?


----------



## db3266

from this





to this





in about 5 minutes flat 

I also looked at the pre amp tubes, they are all labelled Marshall.
What is interesting, is that v1 (under the can) looks internally different from V2, 3 and 4. Why?

v1 looks like this (it has ECC83 in red writing and Marshall written on it)





it is internally different from the rest of the pre amp tubes


----------



## db3266

The tone is deffinately different. Remember that I am playing at low vollumes, so maybe the effect of the tube change is not as apparant as if I was playing loud, I have V1 maxed and V2 on about 6. The tone is warmer and less edgy, maybe a tad more bass.

The extra bass is a good thing for my LP which is quite bright. I usually have the tone quite low (3 to 4) on the bridge pickup, but I had to raise it a little but add some brightness back. The neck pickup now sounds even better. I also think the breakup is slightly more apparant with the KT66's. It's all good.


----------



## usablefiber

I am really concerned about my used yjm.

At first it worked fine then eventually stopped working at all. I took it to a tech who discovered that a preamp tube was bad. He replaced it and said that it had air in it for some reason. he said all other tubes were fine. Now however I am getting a weird situation where the volume seems to go down and up randomly with some crackling noises. I am frustrated because I just paid for it to be inspected at a tech. Anybody know what this might be?


----------



## Redstone

usablefiber said:


> I am really concerned about my used yjm.
> 
> At first it worked fine then eventually stopped working at all. I took it to a tech who discovered that a preamp tube was bad. He replaced it and said that it had air in it for some reason. he said all other tubes were fine. Now however I am getting a weird situation where the volume seems to go down and up randomly with some crackling noises. I am frustrated because I just paid for it to be inspected at a tech. Anybody know what this might be?



Here is a quote from Santiago, the YJM/AFDs designer. I recommend that you re-bias the amp. Just Press and hold the 100/50watt button and FX loop button on the back of the amp at the same time and turn on the power switch. The Valve/tube indicator lights should start flashing. Just give it about 5-7 minutes to be safe and it should be ready to go. If not, maybe try to get into contact with the member Santiall.



santiall said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.
> 
> *1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:*
> Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.
> 
> *2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...*
> Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers.
> 
> *3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.*
> This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).
> 
> *4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design*
> Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.
> 
> As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.
> 
> This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"
> 
> *5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...*
> 
> ...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.
> 
> There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.
> 
> *6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit*
> 
> One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> Santiago


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> I also looked at the pre amp tubes, they are all labelled Marshall.
> What is interesting, is that v1 (under the can) looks internally different from V2, 3 and 4. Why?
> 
> v1 looks like this (it has ECC83 in red writing and Marshall written on it)
> 
> it is internally different from the rest of the pre amp tubes



John 14:6 mentioned it a few pages back. Its a case of same tube, different manufacturer. I wouldn't worry about it too much. I still winder why they do it? 



John 14:6 said:


> The YJM100's come loaded with SED Winged C EL34's which have bee re-labeled by Marshall. The red labeled 12ax7 under the can in V1 is a re-labeled JJ, The white labeled 12ax7's are all re-labeled Shuguangs.


----------



## db3266

thanks.

I am tempted to change them all out to some NOS mullards.


----------



## db3266

I can't remember if we have had this conversation already, but if I re-tube the preamp stage, I presume V1 is the most important from a tonal perspective. Is there any point in doing V2, 3 and 4? V2 contains the second gain stage and the cathode follower, so is v2 equally as important as v1?


----------



## db3266

V1a input gain
V1b input gain (in parallel with V1a)
V2a gain stage
V2b cathode follower/tone stack
V3 effects/reverb
V4 phase inverter to drive the power tubes


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

This is all I got for now. Hope it helps! YJM with EPA on 9 o' clock, Boost on 10 and I only used Channel I and with that being on 10 of course. Boy, I was glad when I finished that recording and I could use the amp with channel I and II again, as well as lowering the gain. Like I said, I don't use the boost that often anyway  So, here you go:

https://soundcloud.com/tobias-graf-3/sounds-from-friday-evening/s-tkgEN


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> This is all I got for now. Hope it helps! YJM with EPA on 9 o' clock, Boost on 10 and I only used Channel I and with that being on 10 of course. Boy, I was glad when I finished that recording and I could use the amp with channel I and II again, as well as lowering the gain. Like I said, I don't use the boost that often anyway  So, here you go:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/tobias-graf-3/sounds-from-friday-evening/s-tkgEN



Thanks! Looks like my amp does have a problem after all  Off to the music store with my. Hopefully it isn't something serious. I'll get them to try re-tubing it while I'm there and it that doesn't work, looks like I'm going to be YJM-less for a few weeks. I'm glad I've at least got my JCM1 to keep me going, but it sure ain't a YJM


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Thanks! Looks like my amp does have a problem after all  Off to the music store with my. Hopefully it isn't something serious. I'll get them to try re-tubing it while I'm there and it that doesn't work, looks like I'm going to be YJM-less for a few weeks. I'm glad I've at least got my JCM1 to keep me going, but it sure ain't a YJM



I wish you all the best and hope that there's nothing major wrong with your YJM. Let me know 'bout your progress as soon as you take it to the store.


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I wish you all the best and hope that there's nothing major wrong with your YJM. Let me know 'bout your progress as soon as you took it to the store.



I'm tempted to not bother taking it to the store, but instead shipping it over to Marshall in the UK. When I handed my Vintage Modern over to the store to get fixed they did nothing to it. They sent it off to "a tech with 35+ years experience working on Marshalls". The tech didn't even try changing any of the tubes. He sent it back exactly how it was when I gave it to the store, broken. Also he ripped the Tolex. He also claimed he fixed it and the store backed up his claim. They also told me that I had no idea what I was talking about. I may not be an expert, but I know how my amp should sound. So I took it back to the store after I contacted Steve Dawson, one of the lead designers of the Vintage Modern. He told me straight up that it was just a broken tube in V1. I took it back to the store and told them what Steve said. They told me that it was just someone pretending to work for Marshall and that they didn't know what they were talking about. But what is the first thing the guy in the store does? Changed the tube in V1 and the amp is fixed. So after those bad experiences with that store, I'd rather just pay to have the amp sent over to Marshall if its possible. Maybe I should make a thread asking Santiago if he might know whats up with the amp.

EDIT: Here are the pics of the tears on my old Vintage Modern


----------



## Redstone

I just made a new discovery. My amp sounds fine with the Boost maxed and Channel one on 10, it only sounds messed up with Channel one around 7. Would you mind testing it on channel 1 with the volume around 7 and the boost on Max? No need to make a recording. Just let me know if it starts sounding funny like the second part in my recording. Thanks! Sorry for the trouble.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/ghefrfghd[/SC]


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I just made a new discovery. My amp sounds fine with the Boost maxed and Channel one on 10, it only sounds messed up with Channel one around 7. Would you mind testing it on channel 1 with the volume around 7 and the boost on Max? No need to make a recording. Just let me know if it starts sounding funny like the second part in my recording. Thanks! Sorry for the trouble.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/ghefrfghd[/SC]



Yep, will do that! And you don't cause any trouble at all. That's what we are here for, to help each other. I still remember the day that I decided to create an account over here and I don't regret it to this day. You guys are one of the nicest communities ever and I'am glad to be on here. Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Yep, will do that! And you don't cause any trouble at all. That's what we are here for, to help each other. I still remember the day that I decided to create an account over here and I don't regret it to this day. You guys are one of the nicest communities ever and I'am glad to be on here. Cheers!



I remember when I joined last year. It was around when I just go my broken Vintage modern back from the local music store and wanted to get other peoples opinions on what might be the problem. Then I wanted to find out more about the AFD100 since I was thinking about wapping my Vintage Modern for one. Poeple recommended a YJM and I'm damn glad they did.

I've joined a lot of different forums and communities, but the Marshall forum is the only one I've come across where people are nice, respect your opinion and make honest suggestions. This is the best forum on the internet!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I agree w/both of you guys ... I've always thought of this place as a real community of friends rather than just another forum. It's definitely unique!


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I remember when I joined last year. It was around when I just go my broken Vintage modern back from the local music store and wanted to get other peoples opinions on what might be the problem. Then I wanted to find out more about the AFD100 since I was thinking about wapping my Vintage Modern for one. Poeple recommended a YJM and I'm damn glad they did.
> 
> I've joined a lot of different forums and communities, but the Marshall forum is the only one I've come across where people are nice, respect your opinion and make honest suggestions. This is the best forum on the internet!



You should try ANY sportbike forum, or MLP if you want a 'diverse' field of answers to your particular questions! 



crossroadsnyc said:


> I agree w/both of you guys ... I've always thought of this place as a real community of friends rather than just another forum. It's definitely unique!



I have too noticed this about this place. Ever forum has their trolls, but this one seems less filled with the egotists than others.


----------



## duncan11

and....back on the main subject of this topic....

I'd been on a diet of CC8 and my AFD of late, but the other day I plugged in Goldie thru the YJM and it's like a match made in heaven. This amp, easily the best decision ampwise I've ever made hands down. I'm so glad I talked myself into getting one


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> You should try ANY sportbike forum, or MLP if you want a 'diverse' field of answers to your particular questions!
> 
> 
> 
> I have too noticed this about this place. Ever forum has their trolls, but this one seems less filled with the egotists than others.



I think that's because every single one of us can point to another member who's a better player / more accomplished / more technical / etc ... leads to not only an appreciation for others, but also helps to keep the ego in check ... oh, and I think that also pushes everyone to better themselves as well. Just a really healthy cycle.


----------



## marshallmellowed

usablefiber said:


> I am really concerned about my used yjm.
> 
> At first it worked fine then eventually stopped working at all. I took it to a tech who discovered that a preamp tube was bad. He replaced it and said that it had air in it for some reason. he said all other tubes were fine. Now however I am getting a weird situation where the volume seems to go down and up randomly with some crackling noises. I am frustrated because I just paid for it to be inspected at a tech. Anybody know what this might be?



Often times, crackling can be an indication of a poor connection. I would power the amp off, wait for it to cool down, and then re-seat all the tubes in their sockets by pulling them out and pushing them in a couple of times. I would also not overlook very simple things like a poor connection on the guitar cable, either at the guitar jack or the YJM input jack. Plug/unplug the cable a few times and twist it back and forth to remove any oxidation that may be on the contacts. If none of this helps, I would suspect a tube possibly going bad. Even if you just had it checked out, tubes can go bad at any time.


----------



## JIMJAM

Have not posted in a while since getting my YJM but still enjoying tweeking it.My latest discovery was moving my MXR 10 band eq from out front to the effects loop.Man it really added some balls to the bottom end.When I hit it I have the volume about the same but the fullness and thickness really are noticable.Nearby acoustic guitars will start to buzz especially when I am on the low strings.If you have not tried a eq in the chain its worth trying.Btw My cabs are Mesa 2x12 Celes golds,a Mesa 2x12 v30 and Marshall 2x12 blues.All benefit imo from the eq.
The only thing I do not like which I originally did is the YJM's Od.To my ears its to thin and there is a noticable treble boost.I must have 30 ods I have collected since the 80s but after a marathon night of trying them all a good ol Ibanez TS9 is still the king.


----------



## Redstone

Well, there is definitely something wrong with my YJM and its very likely that it is the tubes. I was playing it and it just started cutting out like it did before when my Tung-Sol tube in V1 died. Firstly it started making funny noises like in the soundcloud clip below, and then the volume went down super low, way lower than 0.1 watt would normally go, even less than 0.05 watt. I've never heard it go so low. It jumped up and down a bit while making those funny noises and finally stayed low for a minute until I turned it off. Also when I looked in the back of the amp, one of the power tubes was glowing a lot brighter than the others. None of the tube fault lights were on though. The preamp tube in V1 had the shield over it so I couldn't see if that may have been the problem. I'm just waiting for it to cool down so I can take a look.






[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm-problem[/SC]


----------



## Redstone

I've officially got no idea whats up with my YJM  I went back to it, swapped the tube in V1 for one from my JCM1. I also took out the first EL34 and put it back in. Everything was fine. I didn't check the boost though. So I put back in the original tube and everything was fine too, no weird noises or volume drops  I didn't even rebias it. The boost is still messed up though. I'd better get this thing sent off to a tech asap


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I've officially got no idea whats up with my YJM  I went back to it, swapped the tube in V1 for one from my JCM1. I also took out the first EL34 and put it back in. Everything was fine. I didn't check the boost though. So I put back in the original tube and everything was fine too, no weird noises or volume drops  I didn't even rebias it. The boost is still messed up though. I'd better get this thing sent off to a tech asap



If you can I'd just send it back to Marshall under warranty Red-at least you know it'll come back mint!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> If you can I'd just send it back to Marshall under warranty Red-at least you know it'll come back mint!



Only way to get it fixed is through my crappy local music store. They wont send it to Marshall either. They will send it to their tech for a month or so and he will probably send it back broken and damaged like he did with my Vintage Modern. It would cost me all of €400+ to sip it over to Marshall and back, so I'm pretty screwed. I guess I'll just have to let the store send it to their idiot tech and hope that he accidentally fixes it, if he even looks at it to begin with. Maybe I can just tell the guy in the store to not waste time and to send it to Marshall. I doubt he would listen though.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Only way to get it fixed is through my crappy local music store. They wont send it to Marshall either. They will send it to their tech for a month or so and he will probably send it back broken and damaged like he did with my Vintage Modern. It would cost me all of €400+ to sip it over to Marshall and back, so I'm pretty screwed. I guess I'll just have to let the store send it to their idiot tech and hope that he accidentally fixes it, if he even looks at it to begin with. Maybe I can just tell the guy in the store to not waste time and to send it to Marshall. I doubt he would listen though.



It's got be worth a try!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> It's got be worth a try!



If he starts giving me crap I can always smack him with my YJM. 24kg of pure tone filled pain


----------



## db3266

I thought that if your amp is under a Manufaturers warranty, then the store you purchased the amp from is OBLIGED to send it back to Marshall free of charge.


----------



## Redstone

Thats what I thought too until they told me they sent my VM to a tech here in Ireland. They told me they were sending it back to Marshall in the first place, not some random tech. I'm going to have a look into it a bit more. Sadly the closest people to Marshall I can contact is their Irish distributor, KMI Distribution. I can't remember if I registered my amp on marshallamps.com or not. Does it matter? The store knows bought the amp last year and as far as I know its got a 3 year warranty. The YJM has only been out 2 years so they can't deny anything there.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Red, if you keep playing the amp knowing something is wrong, I'm afraid it's just going to be a matter of time until you post that something really bad happened. Quit while you're still ahead, man. Have it addressed and enjoy your 1w amp in the meantime.


----------



## Redstone

You're right CRS. I'll hopefully be taking it back to the store next saturday. Its the only day I can get my dad to take me since it like a 1.5 hour trip just getting there. Its gonna be hard to stay away from my YJM for the week . Time to rig up the JCM to my cab. I made a cool little discovery while taking the tubes out of the JCM the other day. It sounds a lot better without the back on.


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> Thats what I thought too until they told me they sent my VM to a tech here in Ireland. They told me they were sending it back to Marshall in the first place, not some random tech. I'm going to have a look into it a bit more. Sadly the closest people to Marshall I can contact is their Irish distributor, KMI Distribution. I can't remember if I registered my amp on marshallamps.com or not. Does it matter? The store knows bought the amp last year and as far as I know its got a 3 year warranty. The YJM has only been out 2 years so they can't deny anything there.



If you did not register your amp within the initial purchase period, I do not think it is covered under warranty? (or the extended warranty).


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> If you did not register your amp within the initial purchase period, I do not think it is covered under warranty? (or the extended warranty).



I really don't know how that works, but given all the technology in the YJM, I was absolutely sure to make sure mine was registered. In fact, I had a problem trying to register, so I created a thread both here and at the Roadhouse to make sure people at the warranty department here in the United States knew I was having trouble, and would address it for me. I also sent them an email letting them know of the trouble I was having w/registration. I didn't want to take any chances w/this amp.


----------



## db3266

Redstone, I would email Marshall directly and ask them what the warranty situation is.

Select Technical support on the subject drop down

Marshall Amps :: Contact Us


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Redstone, I would email Marshall directly and ask them what the warranty situation is.
> 
> Select Technical support on the subject drop down
> 
> Marshall Amps :: Contact Us



If I email them directly, I usually get a reply from KMI Distribution since they are technically Marshall Ireland. I'll give it a try. Hopefully someone who actually knows what they are talking about will reply.


----------



## Redstone

I just send Marshall an email through their website. Hopefully I will get a reply soon. I might be able to take the amp into the store Tuesday.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> I just made a new discovery. My amp sounds fine with the Boost maxed and Channel one on 10, it only sounds messed up with Channel one around 7. Would you mind testing it on channel 1 with the volume around 7 and the boost on Max? No need to make a recording. Just let me know if it starts sounding funny like the second part in my recording. Thanks! Sorry for the trouble.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/ghefrfghd[/SC]



Hi Red!

There is nothing wrong with your amp. Mine does the same and the spare YJM in the music store also does the same. Mine is even worse than yours on channel 1 boosted. Mine sounds like an overdone fuzz pedal with the boost engaged even with the volume at 10 - like a broken radio.

I noted this awhile ago and posted it in a thread in the marshall Roadhouse forum and in this forum.

I dont know how to post links but go to the Roadhouse forums, then go to the YJM sections, then look for the post by Jackdan - New Member YJM Channel 1 boosted with built in boost.

Let me know what you think!

Regarding your second problem, I have experienced that as well. Listening to your soundcloud It seems like intermitted click noises. I believe this is actually caused by the power to your amp. The YJM is very sensitive to electrical power changes from your supply. I noted when my house draws a lot of current and I switch the amp on it makes these click noises. Its hard to tell from your soundcloud but it could be a simular problem.

Im a bit ocd with amps as I always suspect things are not as it should be. With the YJM I noticed it is very sensitive to any character (new strings, tecnique, pickups, power supply....).


----------



## Redstone

Jackdan said:


> Hi Red!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your amp. Mine does the same and the spare YJM in the music store also does the same. Mine is even worse than yours on channel 1 boosted. Mine sounds like an overdone fuzz pedal with the boost engaged even with the volume at 10 - like a broken radio.
> 
> I noted this awhile ago and posted it in a thread in the marshall Roadhouse forum and in this forum.
> 
> I dont know how to post links but go to the Roadhouse forums, then go to the YJM sections, then look for the post by Jackdan - New Member YJM Channel 1 boosted with built in boost.
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> Regarding your second problem, I have experienced that as well. Listening to your soundcloud It seems like intermitted click noises. I believe this is actually caused by the power to your amp. The YJM is very sensitive to electrical power changes from your supply. I noted when my house draws a lot of current and I switch the amp on it makes these click noises. Its hard to tell from your soundcloud but it could be a simular problem.
> 
> Im a bit ocd with amps as I always suspect things are not as it should be. With the YJM I noticed it is very sensitive to any character (new strings, tecnique, pickups, power supply....).



Thanks for the Info. I'm on my way to the store now anyway so I may as well get some free preamp tubes for it since its under warranty. I'm glad there is nothing major wrong with it at least. Cheers


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Thanks for the Info. I'm on my way to the store now anyway so I may as well get some free preamp tubes for it since its under warranty. I'm glad there is nothing major wrong with it at least. Cheers



Have you tried hooking it to a ups with some kind of AVR (automatic voltage regulation). That way the amp sees the same voltage no matter what the outlet is doing. Both of my amps are ran off an APC 1000xl ups. Cost me about 100 bucks but worth it IMHO. APC make ups units for your countries voltage and I think you can order from them directly but a local computer store may have them on sale every now and then. Iirc there was a guy here who had major issues with his AFD and he was in Indonesia iirc. Same thing. Power fluctuations.


----------



## Odin69

Redstone said:


> Only way to get it fixed is through my crappy local music store. They wont send it to Marshall either. They will send it to their tech for a month or so and he will probably send it back broken and damaged like he did with my Vintage Modern. .


 
In the states manufacturers have "Authorized Repairmen" that you send your amp to. You don't send it to the manufacturer unless, you really want too? I'm sure it's the same in Europe? I had to have an amp repaired and the manufacturer gave me the number to a local repairman about 20 minutes from my house. It saved me from having to ship it back East. I haven't had a problem with amp since it was fixed 3-4 years ago. Maybe, contact Marshall about authorized repairmen in your country?


----------



## Redstone

Well, my YJM is being looked at by one of the authorized repairmen. Hopefully he isn't a moron like the other guy. I should be getting a call sometime tomorrow about it and it should be back to me by the and of the week, assuming nothing major is wrong with it. I miss it already . The JCM will hold me for a few days, plus I just got some new picks from Gravity Picks. I ordered a 6mm thick pick  as well as a 2mm with a grip hole and a mini 2mm with a grip hole. The guy was nice enough to send me two free picks as well. A 1.5mm standard pick and a 4mm standard pick. I'm going to mess around with these for a while until I find a combination I like. I've been using the one he sent me a while back for the past 6-7 months and it hasn't even got a scratch on it.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> Well, my YJM is being looked at by one of the authorized repairmen. Hopefully he isn't a moron like the other guy. I should be getting a call sometime tomorrow about it and it should be back to me by the and of the week, assuming nothing major is wrong with it. I miss it already . The JCM will hold me for a few days, plus I just got some new picks from Gravity Picks. I ordered a 6mm thick pick  as well as a 2mm with a grip hole and a mini 2mm with a grip hole. The guy was nice enough to send me two free picks as well. A 1.5mm standard pick and a 4mm standard pick. I'm going to mess around with these for a while until I find a combination I like. I've been using the one he sent me a while back for the past 6-7 months and it hasn't even got a scratch on it.



Well let us know if they pick up any issues with the amp.


----------



## Redstone

Jackdan said:


> Well let us know if they pick up any issues with the amp.



Will do. I'm lost without it to be honest. My JCM1 just isn't the same. I've got it as close to a plexi sound as I can but it really lacks the characteristics for that tone. Its much better for high gain stuff. I hope the tech doesn't get confused. I told the guy in the store about the volume dropping and clipping, but I didn't tell him it went back to normal after a while. I told the guy in the store to get the tech to call me as soon as he gets the amp on the bench so I can explain exactly what happened to it.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Will do. I'm lost without it to be honest. My JCM1 just isn't the same. I've got it as close to a plexi sound as I can but it really lacks the characteristics for that tone. Its much better for high gain stuff. I hope the tech doesn't get confused. I told the guy in the store about the volume dropping and clipping, but I didn't tell him it went back to normal after a while. I told the guy in the store to get the tech to call me as soon as he gets the amp on the bench so I can explain exactly what happened to it.



I'd also like to give you an advide for the future. I remember you saying something about you flipping over both, the On/Off and Standby switch at the same time. I wouldn't recommend that, since the amp has to warm up a couple of minutes. That could also be a valid possibility, why your amp sounds weird. You really need to flick the On/Off switch first, let it warm up for a couple of minutes and then finally flick the standby switch. Trust me, this is a lot better for your tubes!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I'd also like to give you an advide for the future. I remember you saying something about you flipping over both, the On/Off and Standby switch at the same time. I wouldn't recommend that, since the amp has to warm up a couple of minutes. That could also be a valid possibility, why your amp sounds weird. You really need to flick the On/Off switch first, let it warm up for a couple of minutes and then finally flick the standby switch. Trust me, this is a lot better for your tubes!



I usually leave it for 5 mins or so, but I wanted to get that recording done fast.

As for my amp, the tech never called me today, so he probably hasn't look at it. I hope I'll have it back by Saturday. My JCM1 just isn't the same. If it sells, I'm going to buy a 1959 or 1987x and stick a Master Volume on it and have it as a backup amp and as something I can take to college next year and not worry too much about damage. I'd rather keep my YJM safe. There are heaps of regular Plexis out there, but the chances of finding another YJM are slim. If my amp gets knocked over by someone in college, I'd rather it be anything but my YJM.

Also, my arm is killing me  I walked about a half mile carrying it in my right hand. The music is on a street that is only open to cars in the morning so stores can get deliveries early.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I usually leave it for 5 mins or so, but I wanted to get that recording done fast.
> 
> As for my amp, the tech never called me today, so he probably hasn't look at it. I hope I'll have it back by Saturday. My JCM1 just isn't the same. If it sells, I'm going to buy a 1959 or 1987x and stick a Master Volume on it and have it as a backup amp and as something I can take to college next year and not worry too much about damage. I'd rather keep my YJM safe. There are heaps of regular Plexis out there, but the chances of finding another YJM are slim. If my amp gets knocked over by someone in college, I'd rather it be anything but my YJM.
> 
> Also, my arm is killing me  I walked about a half mile carrying it in my right hand. The music is on a street that is only open to cars in the morning so stores can get deliveries early.



I'd be many of the other stores on the street thought you were a donut delivery person, walking down the street with that. "oh look, the donut guy is coming...'


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> I'd be many of the other stores on the street thought you were a donut delivery person, walking down the street with that. "oh look, the donut guy is coming...'



I wonder what the tech is going to think when he opens up my YJM and sees this


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I wonder what the tech is going to think when he opens up my YJM and sees this



Well, I can see that you didn't bias your donuts....there's your problem...


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Well, I can see that you didn't bias your donuts....there's your problem...



I think I also put chocolate doughnuts in the power section instead of glazed doughnuts


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> I wonder what the tech is going to think when he opens up my YJM and sees this


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


>



My photoshop skills may not be great, but I couldn't resist making this


----------



## Holme

The Tech will think you '_Doughnut_' know what you're doing!!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Or he'll say "Now you've gone and doughnut, this amp is really hosed".


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> The Tech will think you '_Doughnut_' know what you're doing!!!



Sadly the tech hasn't called me yet. He was supposed to call yesterday. I think he's probably eaten too many doughnuts  I've be so lost without my YJM.


----------



## usablefiber

I re-biased the amp and it seems to have solved the problem. However, overall the amp still sounds a bit thin to me. I feel like I may need to replace the power tubes soon. What are your favorite tubes for the YJM? How does this amp sound with kt66 vs el34?


----------



## Redstone

What are your setting on your YJM? I pretty much use the settings in the picture below and I keep both volumes at 7. Have you tried turning down volume 1 and turning up volume 2?


----------



## dash8311

My YJM is fixed and will arrive via FedEx tomorrow!

They replaced a PCBS-00039-00 Digital PCB, $164.33... plus double that for shipping to and fro... $320 all in.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

dash8311 said:


> My YJM is fixed and will arrive via FedEx tomorrow!
> 
> They replaced a PCBS-00039-00 Digital PCB, $164.33... plus double that for shipping to and fro... $320 all in.



It's gonna sound better than ever and you're gonna forget all of your other amps pretty soon!


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> My YJM is fixed and will arrive via FedEx tomorrow!
> 
> They replaced a PCBS-00039-00 Digital PCB, $164.33... plus double that for shipping to and fro... $320 all in.



Nice! Enjoy it! I still haven't heard back about my YJM. I bet the tech either store it or OD'd on doughnuts


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> My YJM is fixed and will arrive via FedEx tomorrow!
> 
> They replaced a PCBS-00039-00 Digital PCB, $164.33... plus double that for shipping to and fro... $320 all in.



What is that exactly?


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> What is that exactly?



I'm probably wrong, but since I think Dash had a problem with the noise gate on his YJM, it might be the circuit board highlighted in green in this pic.


----------



## dash8311

I'm not entirely sure guys, that's just what the invoice says. I'll have to contact the distributor's tech to find out exactly what the issue was, and more importantly, what was replaced to rectify. FedEx was optimistic of a delivery today, been bumped to tomorrow.

That's fine, made time to buy a new [to me, 2011] car today. Back to Subaru AWD! WRX Premium


----------



## Redstone

Well, it been 4 day and still no call about my YJM. I was supposed to get it back tomorrow, but I'd say it'll be next weeks some time. That tech better not be tucking into my doughnut stash in the YJM


----------



## Redstone

No word from the tech or store. I called the store and they said they've heard nothing yet, but they gave me the techs number, but he wont answer. I think he may have done a rummer with my YJM and doughnut stash


----------



## dash8311

He'll get back to you, patience!

Meanwhile, my YJM has arrived back from the tech and it's sounding great, off to play it!


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> He'll get back to you, patience!
> 
> Meanwhile, my YJM has arrived back from the tech and it's sounding great, off to play it!



Don't forget to unleash the fury! I'm hoping to get my amp back Saturday, although I don't know if I'll last the week without it


----------



## dash8311

Unleashed it!

I hooked the YJM up to my Aracom attenuator and it turns it into a beast at relatively low volume. You get that searing 100 watt Marshall tone from it!


----------



## Redstone

How does the Attenuator compare to the EPA at the same volume level? Lets say you set the attenuator to the same volume level as your TV on full, without EPA. How does that compare to the EPA set to the same volume?


----------



## dash8311

Attenuator all day, but the EPA does do a pretty good job of quieting down the amplifier. I just find it has much better tone with the amp wide open through the attenuator than the EPA does. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the EPA lowers the voltage at the tubes, yes?

My tubes were clickin' away after I played tonight, worked them hard!


----------



## Redstone

I think the EPA turns the volume down after the power tubes. I'm not sure, but I think I heard it in a demo of the YJM before. Either way, it sounds awesome.

Also how does the attenuator compare to the EPA on how low the volume can get? The EPA gets it pretty low.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I think the EPA turns the volume down after the power tubes. I'm not sure, but I think I heard it in a demo of the YJM before. Either way, it sounds awesome.
> 
> Also how does the attenuator compare to the EPA on how low the volume can get? The EPA gets it pretty low.



The EPA does reduce the voltage on the power tubes, allowing them to distort at lower volumes. This is Marshall's way of simulating over driven power tube tone at low volumes. The attenuator will more closely simulate the sound of an amp running wide open, only at lower volumes. The downside is that this will also decrease the the life span of the power tubes.


----------



## dash8311

marshallmellowed said:


> The EPA does reduce the voltage on the power tubes, allowing them to distort at lower volumes. This is Marshall's way of simulating over driven power tube tone at low volumes. The attenuator will more closely simulate the sound of an amp running wide open, only at lower volumes. The downside is that this will also decrease the the life span of the power tubes.



No doubt, I'm working the tubes harder with the EPA off and attenuator active.

The attenuator (Aracom Pro2) will achieve the same volume levels as the EPA. Very impressive.

I'm selling the Aracom and going straight EPA.


----------



## db3266

A lesson I have learnt with the EPA, is to re-bias if you adjust the EPA even by a fraction. I don't know why or how, but adjusting the EPA and then not re biasing, ruins the tone. A quick re bias and the amp is back to it's furious self.


----------



## John 14:6

db3266 said:


> A lesson I have learnt with the EPA, is to re-bias if you adjust the EPA even by a fraction. I don't know why or how, but adjusting the EPA and then not re biasing, ruins the tone. A quick re bias and the amp is back to it's furious self.


 Maybe your power fluctuates a lot at your house. I re-bias my my YJM100 pretty often, but you should not have to do it every time you move the EPA knob. That does not sound right at all.


----------



## Redstone

Well I just got the amp techs number and gave him a call. Apparently he only got my AMp friday so he hasn't had a look at it yet. So much for the guy in the store dropping it to him monday evening. He said he'll give a look at it in the next few days. I'm dying to get it back. Looks like another week of using the JCM1.


----------



## dash8311

John 14:6 said:


> Maybe your power fluctuates a lot at your house. I re-bias my my YJM100 pretty often, but you should not have to do it every time you move the EPA knob. That does not sound right at all.



+1 on this, I'm not sure this is correct. 

However, I will give it a go


----------



## dudu

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/52536-epa-users-you-may-want-try-one-these.html

Ever since getting my servo voltage regulator, I have had 0 problems with my
AFD100. It started out perfectly and after a few months of use the volume started
going up and down at the lowest EPA setting. A few clicks and £60 later the problem
was gone. I have not even had to rebias the amp since, as the regulator supplies the
same current everytime. Santiago explained this and he did not bullshit anyone.


----------



## Redstone

Quick questions guys. Has anyone done an A/B test or compared the 1960AX with the 1960AHW or their B equivalent? They both have greenbacks, but the 1960AX has G12-25 speakers and the 1960AHW has G12H-30 speakers. I'm thinking of getting rid of my 1960AV and getting either an AX or AHW.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Quick questions guys. Has anyone done an A/B test or compared the 1960AX with the 1960AHW or their B equivalent? They both have greenbacks, but the 1960AX has G12-25 speakers and the 1960AHW has G12H-30 speakers. I'm thinking of getting rid of my 1960AV and getting either an AX or AHW.



It depends on your personal taste, mate. Both sound excellent. IMO, the AX sounds a little snappier with a little more bite, while the AHW has a little more punch and isn't as bright. I compared them side by side and for me, the AX sounded better. The AHW is still a great cab and would definitley be my second choice. I'll never buy a 1960A or AV since both, the AX and the AHW smoke them. I was going for an AHW back then, compared all cabs side by side, but for me: the AX sounded a little more clear as well. Like I said, try testing them in person and then decide which one works for you. Can't go wrong with both btw!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> It depends on your personal taste, mate. Both sound excellent. IMO, the AX sounds a little snappier with a little more bite, while the AHW has a little more punch and isn't as bright. I compared them side by side and for me, the AX sounded better. The AHW is still a great cab and would definitley be my second choice. I'll never buy a 1960A or AV since both, the AX and the AHW smoke them. I was going for an AHW back then, compared all cabs side by side, but for me: the AX sounded a little more clear as well. Like I said, try testing them in person and then decide which one works for you. Can't go wrong with both btw!



I'll probably never get to try them side by side sadly. The store near me doesn't even have any Marshall cabs  I've watched a comparison video of the AHW and AV using an AFD100. I'm thinking of getting the AX since it is cheaper and I prefer the grillcloth. Oh well, I've got plenty time to decide. Knowing the Irish market, my cab wont sell for ages. Same with my JCM1C.


----------



## Holme

You tend to find warriors & Rock Gods use the AX whereas as lady boys & fruit cups prefer the AHW!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> You tend to find warriors & Rock Gods use the AX whereas as lady boys & fruit cups prefer the AHW!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> You tend to find warriors & Rock Gods use the AX whereas as lady boys & fruit cups prefer the AHW!



Yeah, nothing screams 'Rock God' like the phrase "Made in China"


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, nothing screams 'Rock God' like the phrase "Made in China"



Mine came direct from Marshall UK along with my YJM?
Even has a big Union Jack stuck on it if you can see it on my avatar!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Mine came direct from Marshall UK along with my YJM?
> Even has a big Union Jack stuck on it if you can see it on my avatar!



I'm talking about the Chinese speakers


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, nothing screams 'Rock God' like the phrase "Made in China"



EDIT: Never mind, didn't see your last post


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm talking about the Chinese speakers



Nope-anybody that speaks Chinese will tell you it came direct from Marshall UK too!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Nope-anybody that speaks Chinese will tell you it came direct from Marshall UK too!



Sorry man, but I'm absolutely certain your speakers were made in China. They do have an English version, but they are not included in the AX cab ... the AX cab gets the Chinese 'equivalent'.


----------



## Redstone

I think all celestions are made in China, some are assembled in the UK though.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Classic: Classic - G12M Greenback - Celestion - Guitar, Bass & Pro Audio Speakers

Heritage: Heritage - Heritage Series G12M - Celestion - Guitar, Bass & Pro Audio Speakers


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Sorry man, but I'm absolutely certain your speakers were made in China. They do have an English version, but they are not included in the AX cab ... the AX cab gets the Chinese 'equivalent'.



Nah I'm messing with you mate ('chinese speakers/talking!) I've heard some are made in China & some arent, , I've never even looked tbh!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

For what it's worth, the Chinese plant does use the original machines which were shipped to China from England.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Nah I'm messing with you mate ('chinese speakers/talking!) I've heard some are made in China & some arent, , I've never even looked tbh!



The Chinese variation are a 'modern take' on the G12M, whereas the English version is suppose to be as close as possible to the originals. There are a lot of people who prefer the 'updated' version, so I don't really think it's a case of one being 'better' than the other.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaoHZo0AdNo]Marshall 1960AHW cabinet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

What do you guys think of this. Greenbacks VS V30s. I'm kinda liking both, but leaning towards the greenbacks. I just wish this guy had a YJM so I could get a better idea 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3OKSmG_ZtU]Shoot out: Celestion Greenbacks vs Vintage 30's with a Marshall AFD100 and 1960 Les Paul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> What do you guys think of this. Greenbacks VS V30s. I'm kinda liking both, but leaning towards the greenbacks. I just wish this guy had a YJM so I could get a better idea
> 
> Shoot out: Celestion Greenbacks vs Vintage 30's with a Marshall AFD100 and 1960 Les Paul - YouTube



I'm only 30 seconds in, but I noticed a mistake (unless he's switched speakers) ... the AHW comes with G12H30 Heritage, rather than the Anniversary series.


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm only 30 seconds in, but I noticed a mistake (unless he's switched speakers) ... the AHW comes with G12H30 Heritage, rather than the Anniversary series.



I think at one point he says the AHW has V30s.... Might be in another one of his videos.


----------



## duncan11

I like the V30's better TBH. They sound kick ass with either head. I mostly use my V30 equipped cab with the YJM. All of the videos and recordings I've posted with my YJM have been with the V30 equipped 1960 cab. Deeper, more bite if you ask me. Greenbacks seem very bright and light.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> I think at one point he says the AHW has V30s.... Might be in another one of his videos.



In this video he says the AHW has the Anniversary speakers in it, while the other one has V30's (all explained in first 35 seconds). Either way, in this video I prefer the AHW cab (by a lot).


----------



## Redstone

Maybe I could keep my AV and get a BX or BHW and turn my YJM into a fullstack of tonal awesomeness


----------



## indeedido

I have the BHW. I sold the 30 watt speakers that were in it, they were too smooth. No audible eq curve just flat sounding. I a/b'd the heritage 20 watt greenbacks with v30s and actually prefer the v30s. I like the added mids and crunch in them. Felt punchier and had more bottom too. Although I did choose to put the heritage 20 watts in because I had to see what all the fuss was in a more long term situation and make it as vintage correct as I could for evh, kiss, zep etc. At some point I'll sell them and buy another quad of v30s. Can't lose with either and the donut machine.


----------



## dash8311

I had a 1960BHW with the Heritage speakers and my G12-65 loaded A cab still kicked it's ass


----------



## Redstone

Has anyone tried Creambacks with with their YJM?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Red, you just have to try different speakers / cabs ... relying on someone to explain the differences in speakers is akin to relying on descriptions of Coke, Pepsi, and RC, to pick your favorite cola. This is why I always stay out of the speaker / cabinet discussions.


----------



## Holme

How many f@@kin 'backs' are there?! 

Did my Gorilla Tube Cruncher have 'Silver Backs?!'


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Red, you just have to try different speakers / cabs ... relying on someone to explain the differences in speakers is akin to relying on descriptions of Coke, Pepsi, and RC, to pick your favorite cola. This is why I always stay out of the speaker / cabinet discussions.



I wish I could try them for myself, but I'd have to travel over to the UK to do so as there isn't any place here in Ireland with a variety of cabs. My local store is fairly big as far as Irish music stores go and all they don't have much. Lets put it like this, they've had the same JVM410h since like 2007. 



Oh and Holme, there are Greenbacks, Creambacks, Blackbacks, Lynchbacks, Scumbacks and probably a bunch more


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Also, keep in mind that the construction of the cabinets differ as well (if that matters to you).


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Also, keep in mind that the construction of the cabinets differ as well (if that matters to you).



You mean like plywood vs solid or something? Or are you talking about the cosmetics/looks?


----------



## FennRx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Iqt38GM3w

the regular chinese G12M sounds way better imo ymmv


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> You mean like plywood vs solid or something? Or are you talking about the cosmetics/looks?



Yes, the birch ply vs particle board is probably the biggest thing (metal vs plastic handles would be another). Some cosmetics, however, do play a role in tone ... for example, if both the AX & HW cabs were loaded w/the same speakers, both cabs will sound different due to the grill cloth. The thicker grill cloth on the HW filters out / smooths out some of the treble frequencies, whereas the AX grill cloth is thinner and more transparent (the black cabs are the most transparent).


----------



## Silverburst

FennRx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Iqt38GM3w
> 
> the regular chinese G12M sounds way better imo ymmv



gotta agree on that !


----------



## crossroadsnyc

FennRx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Iqt38GM3w
> 
> the regular chinese G12M sounds way better imo ymmv



His picking dynamics were different for each speaker, so I don't know that it tells the whole story. Good idea, but not very even across the line.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

FennRx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Iqt38GM3w
> 
> the regular chinese G12M sounds way better imo ymmv



Exactly, the regular Greenbacks sound just killer. Best speakers out there!


----------



## mr.brownstone

This topic is still alive right?!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgVUokT8kXc]Marshall AFD Slash - EVH Frankenstein - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Marshall AFD Slash - EVH Frankenstein - YouTube



Nice. I keep forgetting that the AFD mode on the AFD is based on a modded 1959 (I think).


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Nice. I keep forgetting that the AFD mode on the AFD is based on a modded 1959 (I think).



Yeah, he's playing it through a 1960ahw. 

One of the things I love about my HW cabs is that they perform great for whatever I throw at it ... from jazz to metal, they never disappoint. I can't say I've had the same experience w/other speakers. 

If you opt to go w/the 25w GB's, another cab you might want to consider is the 425a/b.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Nice. I keep forgetting that the AFD mode on the AFD is based on a modded 1959 (I think).



Yup, a 70's plexi tremelo head with the trem circuit removed and an extra gain stage in its place. The on board FX loop also serves as a boost. I tried sticking my EP in front of the AFD like I do on my YJM and it's totally un-necessary. Even when you disengage the FX loop, the AFD mode/extra gain gives you way more than the EP does. EP on a YJM is the secrete ingredient, but redundant on the AFD. 

#34 mode is his JCM800 which they actually got a hold of, so that's the 'real' amp. AFD mode is essentially trying to guesstimate the Coswell mod. With having those two amps, I can honestly say I'm set for amps for a looooong while.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Yup, a 70's plexi tremelo head with the trem circuit removed and an extra gain stage in its place. The on board FX loop also serves as a boost. I tried sticking my EP in front of the AFD like I do on my YJM and it's totally un-necessary. Even when you disengage the FX loop, the AFD mode/extra gain gives you way more than the EP does. EP on a YJM is the secrete ingredient, but redundant on the AFD.
> 
> #34 mode is his JCM800 which they actually got a hold of, so that's the 'real' amp. AFD mode is essentially trying to guesstimate the Coswell mod. With having those two amps, I can honestly say I'm set for amps for a looooong while.



I noticed that about the EP booster too. It works great with the YJM. It really turns it up to 11 in terms of tone. The EP doesn't do much for my JCM1C though, unless I have the pre-amp turned to like 3-5.


----------



## diamonded

I remember seeing that clip of the afd and the Frankie, and at the time not thinking it was a very good brown tone.
Listening to it now it seems a lot closer for some reason. I would think a yjm with the right boost should be right there too.
I have yet to find any yjm clips of vh licks, but I finally found one in good shape at a decent price and it will be here Tuesday, so i'll have to see what I can do.


----------



## Viking62

I bought my YJM about 15 months ago. Just before leaving for a gig the other day I tested my stuff, as I always do and noticed a significant drop in high end and the boost would only kick in with the noise gate on minimum. Volume was also not what it was... **** me..! checked all this with no pedals. Rang up the shop I bought it from (stiff shit just 12 months warranty). Shattered!!!! Its the best Marshall I've ever had and certainly the best of my current stable of 4. I'm no tech head guys just know what sounds good WTF?


----------



## db3266

OK, let's see if there is any interest. I will sell my YJM (complete with box, cover, footswitch etc) in perfect working order for £1700. UK sale only. I do not want to post the amp. I am in Essex if you want to collect or an arrangement can be made to meet somewhere.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Ealdst

Viking62 said:


> I bought my YJM about 15 months ago. Just before leaving for a gig the other day I tested my stuff, as I always do and noticed *a significant drop in high end and the boost would only kick in with the noise gate on minimum*. Volume was also not what it was... **** me..! checked all this with no pedals. Rang up the shop I bought it from (stiff shit just 12 months warranty). Shattered!!!! Its the best Marshall I've ever had and certainly the best of my current stable of 4. I'm no tech head guys just know what sounds good WTF?



Using high input 1 does it sound like your guitar's tone control is rolled right off, even if it's on full? If so then the noise gate circuit board will probably need replacing, seems to be the one achilles heel this amp has, I believe a few of us on here have unfortunately experienced the problem.


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## Redstone

I thought that was a double post for a sec until I noticed the different inlays and color guitars  Looks nice! I need to take some more pics once I get my YJM back. I finally thought of a way to get my 3 guitars into the shot with the YJM. Still no room for the JCM1 though 

EDIT: I forgot to mention one thing. Looks like you are approaching 10,000 post, CRS. Anything special planned?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> I thought that was a double post for a sec until I noticed the different inlays and color guitars  Looks nice! I need to take some more pics once I get my YJM back. I finally thought of a way to get my 3 guitars into the shot with the YJM. Still no room for the JCM1 though
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention one thing. Looks like you are approaching 10,000 post, CRS. Anything special planned?



Ha, thanks ... I wasn't totally happy w/how they came out as I think there was too much light in the room ... gonna try a couple more tonight, as I'm on a bit of a photo kick! 

Nothing special planned


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ha, thanks ... I wasn't totally happy w/how they came out as I think there was too much light in the room ... gonna try a couple more tonight, as I'm on a bit of a photo kick!
> 
> Nothing special planned



I used to do a lot of photography. I had no idea what I was doing, but I took a small few good pictures over the years. I sold my good camera to get my YJM. No regrets at all  I've still got a great little pocket camera, not to mention my phone which I used to take my profile pics.


----------



## Redstone

I just got off the phone with the tech who is working on my YJM. It'll be ready to pick up wednesday! Woohoo! I probably wont be able to pick it up until Saturday, but Grand Theft Auto V comes out tomorrow so that should help kill the time until Saturday


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> I just got off the phone with the tech who is working on my YJM. It'll be ready to pick up wednesday! Woohoo! I probably wont be able to pick it up until Saturday, but Grand Theft Auto V comes out tomorrow so that should help kill the time until Saturday



Did he mention any issues he found with the amp?


----------



## Redstone

Jackdan said:


> Did he mention any issues he found with the amp?



Nothing except a possible lack of solder on one of the input jacks. Not sure if he said speaker or guitar inputs though. He didn't have any volume dropping issues or anything, which was my main concern. He told me to take it home and keep an eye on it for any issues and to bring it back if there are any. He said it sounded amazing too


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Nothing except a possible lack of solder on one of the input jacks. Not sure if he said speaker or guitar inputs though. He didn't have any volume dropping issues or anything, which was my main concern. He told me to take it home and keep an eye on it for any issues and to bring it back if there are any. He said it sounded amazing too



Even faulty YJM's kick ass!


----------



## db3266

spread to the word......

http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/61134-feeler-yjm100-sale-uk.html


----------



## Redstone

I got my YJM back today 

It works fine, aside from the tiny tear in the tolex on the side and the dent on the front right edge. The tear on the side is fine, its only like the size of a spec of dust, the the mark on the front is annoying. Its right on the sharp edge on the right side. I still had to pay them even though my amp is under warranty and there was nothing wrong with it. They didn't even re-tube it. Even when I pointed out the mark on the front to the guy he told me that it was there when I brought it in. BS. I've been staring at that amp for the past year and I know that there were no marks on the front. Not only that, but the guy told me I should get rid of my amp and buy a "real" amp like an Orange OR100. That is the last time I'll ever set foot in that store. I'd rather take my amp up the country and have it looked at by someone who knows how to treat it properly. I was thinking of buying one of the Squier Teles that they had on sale there, but they can forget it now. 

I'm just glad I've got my YJM back.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Nice to hear you got it back, but that's pretty messed up to not only cause damage but to then insult the amp. What a jerk.


----------



## FennRx

too bad a mark was on the guy's car before you arrived


----------



## usablefiber

I have a 1960BX cab and have been using it with the epa about 5/8-3/4 of the way up and Not had a problem. However I do not know at all how wattage between amp's rating and cabinet rating work...... except that a distorted amp puts out much more wattage than a clean one. I don't know if there is a way to calculate the maximum volume a 100W cab can handle a 100W amp without blowing though.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> too bad a mark was on the guy's car before you arrived



Mark on his car? No idea. I also don't know about the 4 missing wheels either


----------



## Redstone

usablefiber said:


> I have a 1960BX cab and have been using it with the epa about 5/8-3/4 of the way up and Not had a problem. However I do not know at all how wattage between amp's rating and cabinet rating work...... except that a distorted amp puts out much more wattage than a clean one. I don't know if there is a way to calculate the maximum volume a 100W cab can handle a 100W amp without blowing though.



I'd say you should go much higher than 3/4. Maybe but it in 50W mode just to be safe if you are going higher. You will only lose 3dB of volume.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I got my YJM back today
> 
> It works fine, aside from the tiny tear in the tolex on the side and the dent on the front right edge. The tear on the side is fine, its only like the size of a spec of dust, the the mark on the front is annoying. Its right on the sharp edge on the right side. I still had to pay them even though my amp is under warranty and there was nothing wrong with it. They didn't even re-tube it. Even when I pointed out the mark on the front to the guy he told me that it was there when I brought it in. BS. I've been staring at that amp for the past year and I know that there were no marks on the front. Not only that, but the guy told me I should get rid of my amp and buy a "real" amp like an Orange OR100. That is the last time I'll ever set foot in that store. I'd rather take my amp up the country and have it looked at by someone who knows how to treat it properly. I was thinking of buying one of the Squier Teles that they had on sale there, but they can forget it now.
> 
> I'm just glad I've got my YJM back.



Glad you got it back, but sucks the shop acted like that. I'd trash talk him to everyone I know in town and urge people not to go there.


----------



## db3266

How much gain are you getting from the EP booster? And can you get unity gain with the pedal when the EPA is at 3W or less?

The reason I ask is that I used the JHS Morning Glory in from of a Fender Greta amp and I could see that the amp was not being pushed at all with the level on the pedal low (even with the gain reasonably high on the pedal). Ie, I was playing the pedal and not the amp.

I use the pedal on similar settings with the YJM so I think I am actually playing the pedal and not the amp.

(As an aside, it is for this very reason I am considering getting a JTM1 so I can do away with pedals and get some good amp OD from a low wattage amp).

Anyway, I have sold the JHS pedal, I think it sounds a bit artificial at high gain settings (the pedal is a very low gain pedal, but even with the gain on the pedal high, it sounds a but un-natural).

So, with all the above in mind I don't know whether to look for a better OD pedal (I do like some crunch and sustain ala Clapton/Cream, or if I should opt for a Boost pedal (EP Booster, or Catalinbread Chilli Picoso or something like a JHS Prestige). these will slam the front of the amp and just push the amp into its natural OD and I can of course control the amp volume with the EPA.

So, back to the question, how saturated does your to d get with the EP Booster?


----------



## Silverburst

Redstone said:


> I got my YJM back today
> 
> It works fine, aside from the tiny tear in the tolex on the side and the dent on the front right edge. The tear on the side is fine, its only like the size of a spec of dust, the the mark on the front is annoying. Its right on the sharp edge on the right side. I still had to pay them even though my amp is under warranty and there was nothing wrong with it. They didn't even re-tube it. Even when I pointed out the mark on the front to the guy he told me that it was there when I brought it in. BS. I've been staring at that amp for the past year and I know that there were no marks on the front. Not only that, but the guy told me I should get rid of my amp and buy a "real" amp like an Orange OR100. That is the last time I'll ever set foot in that store. I'd rather take my amp up the country and have it looked at by someone who knows how to treat it properly. I was thinking of buying one of the Squier Teles that they had on sale there, but they can forget it now.
> 
> I'm just glad I've got my YJM back.



Such a typical story... had same crap with guitars etc, that is exactly why I one day as a teenager started to set ups of my guitars on my own. Decent shops with decent people who care, it's rare... 

Anyway, so they did nothing and you're problem is solved ?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Mark on his car? No idea. I also don't know about the 4 missing wheels either



What a set of tossers Red!

Get the biggest box of the stickiest doughnuts you can find & ram them all up their exhausts as payback!


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> How much gain are you getting from the EP booster? And can you get unity gain with the pedal when the EPA is at 3W or less?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I used the JHS Morning Glory in from of a Fender Greta amp and I could see that the amp was not being pushed at all with the level on the pedal low (even with the gain reasonably high on the pedal). Ie, I was playing the pedal and not the amp.
> 
> I use the pedal on similar settings with the YJM so I think I am actually playing the pedal and not the amp.
> 
> (As an aside, it is for this very reason I am considering getting a JTM1 so I can do away with pedals and get some good amp OD from a low wattage amp).
> 
> Anyway, I have sold the JHS pedal, I think it sounds a bit artificial at high gain settings (the pedal is a very low gain pedal, but even with the gain on the pedal high, it sounds a but un-natural).
> 
> So, with all the above in mind I don't know whether to look for a better OD pedal (I do like some crunch and sustain ala Clapton/Cream, or if I should opt for a Boost pedal (EP Booster, or Catalinbread Chilli Picoso or something like a JHS Prestige). these will slam the front of the amp and just push the amp into its natural OD and I can of course control the amp volume with the EPA.
> 
> So, back to the question, how saturated does your to d get with the EP Booster?



Around :40 into the vid I turn the EP off-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GolG5XJtxkg"]EP boost with YJM and Goldie - YouTube[/ame]

I re-engage it around 1:34 or so. There is a big difference in gain/volume. The EPA is probably around 1-1.5 watts btw 100w mode

Guitar-EP-Amp the end.


----------



## FennRx

goddam that sounds good. i wish i could have gotten those kind of tones with the EP.

Maybe I should buy one again for a 2nd try lol


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> goddam that sounds good. i wish i could have gotten those kind of tones with the EP.
> 
> Maybe I should buy one again for a 2nd try lol



I love my EP Booster with my YJM. You could always get it from somewhere that offers a 30 day money back guarantee if you don't like it. I did that when I bought mine just to be safe.


----------



## FennRx

i bought one from Guitar Center and returned it. I liked the pedal, but I felt like it wasn't worth the price tag. I think that $124 after tax is a little pricey for what it is. I think a more appropriate price would be in the $75 range. Obviously ymmv.

I think maybe I should just scour ebay and craigslist for a used one.


----------



## FennRx

oh, and soon i will find out what my YJM sounds like through a pair of greenbacks


----------



## Redstone

It is even more expensive over here in Ireland $190 including irish tax and excl. shipping. I'm still glad I got it though.

What speakers are you running through at the moment?


----------



## FennRx

i have a 1960a with 4 celestion 75s. I love the way the YJM sounds through those speakers. I am always on the lookout for a used 1960b to make it a full stack


----------



## Redstone

I just gotta say that I'm so glad I've got my YJM back. I know t was only 3 weeks, but man it is so much fun to play through it. It took a day or two to get used to it but know its sounding as good as ever to my ears. I've changed the way I use it a little though. I use the settings below as well as using the EP Booster with the birght and gain switches on set at 11 o clock, but not I bring down my guitars volume to about 5-6 on my SG or 8-8.5 on my Les Paul. It gives it a great AC/DC sound and if I put it on 10, it kinda sounds van Halen-ish. Sounds really good to me.

Presence: 0
Bass: 8
Middle: 4
Treble: 5
Vol I: 7
Vol II: 7
No Boost.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Glad you got it back, Red! I'am still using my regular settings and I'll probably never change them. I can nail all them Classic Rock tones with the amp set that way. It's just so freakin' awesome! 

Presence: 6
Bass: 3-4
Middle: 6
Treble: 4
Volume I: 10
Volume II: 6-7


----------



## FennRx

I normally keep the presence at 9:00 but with the g12s, I find the yjm sounds better with it at 3:00


----------



## olirc7usa

here's a guitar tone comparison with my yjm... ;-)

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVB3IggGkU8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUVP03jKhWH6VoreIln3UTxQ"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVB3IggGkU8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUVP03jKhWH6VoreIln3UTxQ[/ame]


anybody has tried a g system with the relay swith fonction, in order to replace the original footswitch of the yjm ???


----------



## Redstone

I had a go at getting a Guns n Roses type sound today with my YJM. I was doing it with my JCM1 so I said I may as well have a go at it with my YJM. Ignore my sloppy playing, I just learned how to play this riff today 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm100[/SC]


----------



## Odin69

Red, you've got a good clip there. I don't really know if it's a G 'n' R tone, because, I was never really a fan of their's? They had one good album (AFD) IMO. After that, it was just a song or, two on the following albums.


----------



## Redstone

I don't really know myself, but it was close enough to the tone in the song Rocket Queen that I was listening to off of my phone. Iv'e never really been a huge GnR ran myself to be honest. I like a few songs like Paradise city, Rocket Queen, Welcome to the jungle and that stuff, pretty much the AFD record.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I had a go at getting a Guns n Roses type sound today with my YJM. I was doing it with my JCM1 so I said I may as well have a go at it with my YJM. Ignore my sloppy playing, I just learned how to play this riff today
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm100[/SC]



nice tone. I like it. I've always loved Izzy's sound, phrasing, attack and drive when you hear him doing the main riff just before the slide solo in Rocket Queen. The only other player I've ever heard come close to Izzy's attack and style on that riff was the guy who played with Slash on the Stoke show-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqr6rK2ylp0]Slash - Rocket Queen - Made In Stoke 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]

go to around 4:29 or so and listen to the rhythm guitar. Played with a tele btw...


----------



## usablefiber

Anybody have trouble with the rare effects? I'm assuming I just need to change tubes (thank god for the auto bias so I don't shock myself trying to bias) but whenever I hit the boost or reverb the I lose the signal or it is very faint. 

In addition whenever it starts to get loud it starts squealing and hissing. Surely a red flag for tube trouble. 

Anybody have tips on how to check if it is a preamp or power tube ?


----------



## usablefiber

Rear, not rare*


----------



## Redstone

Is your YJM under warranty or did you get it used?


If it was a power tube, one or more of the 4 red lights on the back panel would be lit. It is more than likely a preamp tube. From the below info from Big Dooley, it sounds like it might be the preamp tube in V3 (I might be wrong).



big dooley said:


> V1a input gain V1b input gain (these are in parallel)
> V2a gain stage
> V2b cathode follower/tone stack
> V3 should be the effects loop and/or reverb mixer
> V4 phase inverter (to drive the powertubes)


----------



## usablefiber

I got it used so I do not have it under warranty. I just ordered a new set of 12ax7's so once they arrive I will check the preamp section.


----------



## Redstone

usablefiber said:


> I got it used so I do not have it under warranty. I just ordered a new set of 12ax7's so once they arrive I will check the preamp section.



Let us know if it works out for you. If you, you can always take it to a tech and you'll have a spare set of tubes if any should go in the future.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

olirc7usa said:


> here's a guitar tone comparison with my yjm... ;-)
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVB3IggGkU8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUVP03jKhWH6VoreIln3UTxQ
> 
> 
> anybody has tried a g system with the relay swith fonction, in order to replace the original footswitch of the yjm ???



The Les Paul sounds the best IMO!


----------



## FennRx

well, i have the bluelight special back in my possession


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> well, i have the bluelight special back in my possession



Nice. Don't forget to experiment with the bright and gain switches on the inside. Also try messing with the amps volume. I used to keep vol 1 on 10 and vol 2 on 8, but now I keep them both on 7. Nice Bad Monkey too. Sadly since I parted with my VM, my Bad Monkey is pretty much on standby with my Boss ME-50.


----------



## FennRx

my ME-50 stands in mostly for the tuner lol

i do use it for the volume/wah pedal too, as well as the reverb on my smaller amps like the Picovalve.

The Bad Monkey isn't going anywhere though- I love the OD I get from it. With a LP it sends my YJM into JCM800 territory and with my Strat it just makes it raunchy. The best part is that the Bad Monkey was free.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> my ME-50 stands in mostly for the tuner lol
> 
> i do use it for the volume/wah pedal too, as well as the reverb on my smaller amps like the Picovalve.
> 
> The Bad Monkey isn't going anywhere though- I love the OD I get from it. With a LP it sends my YJM into JCM800 territory and with my Strat it just makes it raunchy. The best part is that the Bad Monkey was free.



The Bad Monkey hauls a$$ with most amps. I really loved it with my VM on the cleaner channel. I really like the way it blends with amps. I tried using it as a boost for my YJM, but I find the EP just a bit easier for that, but if I ever need to get some JCM-esk tones, the Bad Monkey works great. I thought about upgrading to the hardwire version but wasn't sure if it was worth it.


----------



## Holme

Still haven't used a pedal barring a Wah.........!


----------



## usablefiber

which preamp tube is number 3? Is there a way I can test which tube is the bad one with this amp?


----------



## usablefiber

Yay problem solved! Ok I guessed and got it right. Since there are 4 preamps I just guessed the second from the left and replaced it with a electrohamonix tube. Success!! The signal is back at full strength and the boost works without no problems. I read somewhere an article written by a tech who said that 90% of the time people who had problems with their amps...... the culprit was the tubes. I assumed that would be it.

I have had the amp (bought used) for the better part of a a month and a half and I have really liked it. But now that I put in fresh tubes DAMN it sounds awesome. Personally my favorite marshall amp I have played up to this point. After experimenting with a jcm800 I prefer having the attenuator in the amp as opposed to a master volume. Either way I just LOVE how well this amp handles all the blues, funk, and classic hard rock I want to. 

I think marshall would make a killing if they came out with a new line of yjm inspired amps like "1959 and 1987x Deluxe reissue" which included the EPA and autobias on the rear panel but otherwise the same as the vintage ones.


----------



## Redstone

usablefiber said:


> Yay problem solved! Ok I guessed and got it right. Since there are 4 preamps I just guessed the second from the left and replaced it with a electrohamonix tube. Success!! The signal is back at full strength and the boost works without no problems. I read somewhere an article written by a tech who said that 90% of the time people who had problems with their amps...... the culprit was the tubes. I assumed that would be it.
> 
> I have had the amp (bought used) for the better part of a a month and a half and I have really liked it. But now that I put in fresh tubes DAMN it sounds awesome. Personally my favorite marshall amp I have played up to this point. After experimenting with a jcm800 I prefer having the attenuator in the amp as opposed to a master volume. Either way I just LOVE how well this amp handles all the blues, funk, and classic hard rock I want to.
> 
> I think marshall would make a killing if they came out with a new line of yjm inspired amps like "1959 and 1987x Deluxe reissue" which included the EPA and autobias on the rear panel but otherwise the same as the vintage ones.



Great to hear that everything is ok with your YJM. I don't remember which tube is which, but you've either changed V2 or V3. I really think they aught to label them for people who don't want to take the whole amp apart to find out.

Were you looking in from the back? Because if you look from the front of the amp, V1 becomes V4 or V4 becomes V1 (It always confuses me ).

EDIT: Just thought of something right as I submitted the post. Was the tube you replaces next to the tube with the cover on it?

Here is a pic. See how one of the preamp tubes has a metal shield over it? As far as I know that is V1, the one next to it is V2 and so on.


----------



## usablefiber

Looking at it from the front it was the second one on the left, right next to the covered one. 

Is the reason for 4 preamp tubes to have another tube for the back effects? I know the 1959's only have 3.


----------



## Redstone

usablefiber said:


> Looking at it from the front it was the second one on the left, right next to the covered one.
> 
> Is the reason for 4 preamp tubes to have another tube for the back effects? I know the 1959's only have 3.



Not really sure, but I'd guess that it is for the effects. We could ask Santiall (Santiago Alvarez, the guy who basically designed the YJM) but he hasn't been around in a while I think.


----------



## db3266

usablefiber said:


> Looking at it from the front it was the second one on the left, right next to the covered one.
> 
> Is the reason for 4 preamp tubes to have another tube for the back effects? I know the 1959's only have 3.



?????


Looking at the amp from the front, the pre amps tubes are

V4, V3, V2, V1 (V1 is the one with the RF shield on it).

If you think of this in terms that you plug your guitar into the right hand side of the amp, hence the signal hits V1 first and then cascades through the remainder of the pre amp tubes.

The pre amp tubes are;

V1a input gain
V1b input gain (in parallel with V1a)
V2a gain stage
V2b cathode follower/tone stack
V3 effects/reverb
V4 phase inverter to drive the power tubes

Taking your above statement, the second on the left is V3. This is the Effects/Reverb preamp tube.

Santiago has said that when using the amps noise gate and reverb you would get a lose of volume when engaging them. By having the fourth preamp it compensates for this so the volume is maintained.


----------



## db3266

Where in the signal chain is the in-built boost?

Is it a pre-gain stage boost? ie, the same as having a pedal before the guitar input? or is it somehwere else in the circuit?

I used it for the first time in ages last night and it is much better than I remember it being.

I have an EP Boost on it's way to me and I am going to back to back test to see which I prefer.


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> Where in the signal chain is the in-built boost?
> 
> Is it a pre-gain stage boost? ie, the same as having a pedal before the guitar input? or is it somehwere else in the circuit?
> 
> I used it for the first time in ages last night and it is much better than I remember it being.
> 
> I have an EP Boost on it's way to me and I am going to back to back test to see which I prefer.



I don't know where the boost is in the circuit, maybe one of the guy in the workbench could tell you that. I'm pretty sure it is ment to act like the boost pedal that Ymgwie uses. I like the EP more for adding a small amount of boost, but I prefer a combination of both if I ever want a heap of gain.


----------



## db3266

I though the topic has already been discussed in this thread, but try as I may, I cannot find the posts.


----------



## FennRx

Hey Redstone, did you get that greenback cab yet? If you are still on the fence, you should take the plunge!

My 2x12 with G12Ms is breaking in nicely and the EP Booster makes the YJM sound even more insanely awesome. The EP works far better with greenbacks than with the 75s. I imagine that if I had the greenbacks a few months ago, I wouldn't have returned the the first EP I bought. lol

I am seriously considering ordering 2 more G12s to do an X pattern in my 1960 cab.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> Hey Redstone, did you get that greenback cab yet? If you are still on the fence, you should take the plunge!
> 
> My 2x12 with G12Ms is breaking in nicely and the EP Booster makes the YJM sound even more insanely awesome. The EP works far better with greenbacks than with the 75s. I imagine that if I had the greenbacks a few months ago, I wouldn't have returned the the first EP I bought. lol
> 
> I am seriously considering ordering 2 more G12s to do an X pattern in my 1960 cab.



Nah, didn't get it yet. I'm waiting for my JCM1C to sell. I've started it at a high price and am lowering it bit by bit every once in a while. I'd like to get about €420-470 for it if I could, but it is a buyers market. I think its fair enought since they go for about €700+ over here.

I've got a couple of options when it comes to getting a cab. I could go ahead and buy a 1960BX to make a stack out of my 1960AV an YJM or I could get a 1960AX and A/B both cabs for a while and decide which to keep.

I've also got to think about getting a small amp that I'll take to college next year. I'd love to take my YJM, but I have a feeling it might be too big and maybe a bit too loud in terms of how much vibration it causes. Maybe I can cut down on the bass and Vol II. I was thinking about an Evil Robot C-30 since they are small and sound pretty good. 

I could always just tell the neighbors to f@@k off and blast my YJM at full volume  I can only imagine the noise pollution fines 

Hopefully I'll get the chance to compare some V30's and Greenback for myself at some point and make a decision. I really like the punch of my V30's. That kinda have a nice thump to them, especially when playing on the heavy E string.

also, do you know anyone with a YJM or regular Plexi that has a cab with v30's and a cab with Greenies? Maybe they could describe the differences to me to help give me a better idea of how it will sound.


----------



## FennRx

can't say that i do. my buddy has a YJM with a 1960b (75s) and a Mesa 4x12 (V30s) and he does not care for the V30s at all. He always says how much he loves the bass response of those 75s in the straight cab.

i can compare the 75s to the G12s, but I've never messed with his Mesa cab so I'm no help there. lol

All I can say is that the G12s have a really warm, round sound to them- early breakup with rich mids. The highs seem similar to the 75s, but the bass is not as pronounced or tight to my amateur (read: hack) ears. So while I'm trading a bit of that bass I really like, I'm gaining a much warmer, fatter sound- which for Zep type stuff with a Les Paul is just poifect.  I will also say that the G12s don't clean up anywhere near as well as the 75s, which is a bit of a bummer but hardly a deal breaker.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> can't say that i do. my buddy has a YJM with a 1960b (75s) and a Mesa 4x12 (V30s) and he does not care for the V30s at all. He always says how much he loves the bass response of those 75s in the straight cab.
> 
> i can compare the 75s to the G12s, but I've never messed with his Mesa cab so I'm no help there. lol
> 
> All I can say is that the G12s have a really warm, round sound to them- early breakup with rich mids. The highs seem similar to the 75s, but the bass is not as pronounced or tight to my amateur (read: hack) ears. So while I'm trading a bit of that bass I really like, I'm gaining a much warmer, fatter sound- which for Zep type stuff with a Les Paul is just poifect.  I will also say that the G12s don't clean up anywhere near as well as the 75s, which is a bit of a bummer but hardly a deal breaker.



I wish I had ran my YJM through the 2 greenbacks in my VM before I sold it. I think they were G12C-30s set to 8 ohm. They wounded great with the VM. I might post something in the cabs section some one of these days and hope I can find someone that has a Plexi and two cabs with V30s and Greenies in them. I'll just keep an eye on people sigs for know maybe.


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> I don't know where the boost is in the circuit, maybe one of the guy in the workbench could tell you that. I'm pretty sure it is ment to act like the boost pedal that Ymgwie uses. I like the EP more for adding a small amount of boost, but I prefer a combination of both if I ever want a heap of gain.


 
I think I agree with you on the use of the EP. On it's own, it adds a small amount of gain and slightly colours the tone. Unfortunately, it is not what I want (at the volume levels I play). Granted, I did buy it used and was prepared to flip it if it didn't fit my needs. I have started using the internal Boost, it is much better for adding gain than the EP Booster. I have also noted that the internal Boost adds more brightness to the tone.

I did experiment with the EP Bosst runed right up, it does add more gain when maxed, but the volume levels become too high. (and I don't want to lower the EPA further because my dry tone then becomes too quiet and thin).

I think I need to look for another OD pedal. I definatly need a Level and Gain control on a pedal and not a simple one knob boost.

The JHS Morning Glory was a good pedal, but I sold it, it was slightly too artificial sounding.

I'm not sure what OD pedal to try next?


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> I think I agree with you on the use of the EP. On it's own, it adds a small amount of gain and slightly colours the tone. Unfortunately, it is not what I want (at the volume levels I play). Granted, I did buy it used and was prepared to flip it if it didn't fit my needs. I have started using the internal Boost, it is much better for adding gain than the EP Booster. I have also noted that the internal Boost adds more brightness to the tone.
> 
> I did experiment with the EP Bosst runed right up, it does add more gain when maxed, but the volume levels become too high. (and I don't want to lower the EPA further because my dry tone then becomes too quiet and thin).
> 
> I think I need to look for another OD pedal. I definatly need a Level and Gain control on a pedal and not a simple one knob boost.
> 
> The JHS Morning Glory was a good pedal, but I sold it, it was slightly too artificial sounding.
> 
> I'm not sure what OD pedal to try next?



Have you tried flipping the bright switch and gain boost on the inside of the pedal. I leave the back off my EP so I can flip them depending on how I feel.


----------



## dreyn77

You are focusing on the tone WAY TOO MUCH. You are going into too much detail about your sound. 
Do you clean the floor with a tooth brush? NO. 
you've made the sound really loud now your picking out tiny details about what goes into making that sound. 
It's like you're micro surgeons putting 6 stiches into 1mm of flesh.


----------



## Redstone

dreyn77 said:


> You are focusing on the tone WAY TOO MUCH. You are going into too much detail about your sound.
> Do you clean the floor with a tooth brush? NO.
> you've made the sound really loud now your picking out tiny details about what goes into making that sound.
> It's like you're micro surgeons putting 6 stiches into 1mm of flesh.



Actually I usually am very precise when cleaning stuff. I clean off the dust between the frets of my guitar with a brush, as well as scrape out the strings slots of the nut with a needle. And a lot more. I'm a proper clean freak when it comes to guitars . Since I've got a low gain amp, I get pretty precise about it. Its just how I am I guess.


----------



## Jackdan

My local shop has a demo YJM which i might buy this comming weekend. It sounds a bit bassier than my current one. I would say my current one sounds good for piercing lead sounds while the one at the shop sounds fuller and creamier (better crunch).I was surprised how big difference there was between the two.

Makes me wonder if there ever was any different components used from one YJM to another.


----------



## Redstone

Jackdan said:


> My local shop has a demo YJM which i might buy this comming weekend. It sounds a bit bassier than my current one. I would say my current one sounds good for piercing lead sounds while the one at the shop sounds fuller and creamier (better crunch).I was surprised how big difference there was between the two.
> 
> Makes me wonder if there ever was any different components used from one YJM to another.



Are you sure it isn't just the cab you were using in the store. I noticed a HUGE difference between the 1960B I was borrowing and my 1960AV when I switched.


----------



## db3266

dreyn77 said:


> You are focusing on the tone WAY TOO MUCH. You are going into too much detail about your sound.



No i'm not. I just know what I want.



dreyn77 said:


> Do you clean the floor with a tooth brush? NO.





dreyn77 said:


> you've made the sound really loud now your picking out tiny details about what goes into making that sound.
> It's like you're micro surgeons putting 6 stiches into 1mm of flesh.



No. Read my post again, I have not made it really loud, I am limiting the volume, which happens to be the issue.

It seems the solution is to pick a good OD pedal.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> Are you sure it isn't just the cab you were using in the store. I noticed a HUGE difference between the 1960B I was borrowing and my 1960AV when I switched.



The same cab was used in the store as the one I have at home - 1960A cab.

I can understand the difference between the room in the shop and the room my YJM is standing in which will affect the perceived bass response but Im sure it wont affect the feel of the amp and its crunch.


----------



## Holme

Jackdan said:


> The same cab was used in the store as the one I have at home - 1960A cab.
> 
> I can understand the difference between the room in the shop and the room my YJM is standing in which will affect the perceived bass response but Im sure it wont affect the feel of the amp and its crunch.





Maybe have a look at what bias the one in the shop is set at & also maybe ask if it still has stock valves-
Also maybe worth checking all settings front & back plus guitar pups?


----------



## Jackdan

Holme said:


> Maybe have a look at what bias the one in the shop is set at & also maybe ask if it still has stock valves-
> Also maybe worth checking all settings front & back plus guitar pups?



The bias was 36, same as mine and I used the settings which I always use. 

I did use a cheap Tokai guitar which cant sound better than my guitars. I will use my own guitar when I try it again this weekend.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jackdan said:


> The bias was 36, same as mine and I used the settings which I always use.
> 
> I did use a cheap Tokai guitar which cant sound better than my guitars. I will use my own guitar when I try it again this weekend.



The only way to truly compare is to have both amps in the same room, same cab, same guitar. There are just too many variables, our hearing even changes from day to day.


----------



## Redstone

I don't know why, but I decided to play my YJM with the boost on full whack today. My dog came into the room to try and get me to stop . So I did, I also got a nice pic of him on top of my YJM.

As for your hearing changing every day. I can 100% confirm this after today. All that gain made me deaf . I had to drop the EPA down to 0.1watt.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I don't know why, but I decided to play my YJM with the boost on full whack today. My dog came into the room to try and get me to stop . So I did, I also got a nice pic of him on top of my YJM.
> 
> As for your hearing changing every day. I can 100% confirm this after today. All that gain made me deaf . I had to drop the EPA down to 0.1watt.



I'm sure wasn't trying to stop it, he just wanted to rock out with you!


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> I'm sure wasn't trying to stop it, he just wanted to rock out with you!



I think all he wanted was to stare out the window. After I put him down off the amp, he just sat next to me looking out the window at the rain. The weather is terrible here today. My internet is cutting out, TV is cutting out, Phones and everything. Bad weather sucks!


----------



## Holme

That should be your new avatar Red!

I've seen plenty of pics with cats on top of an amp-first time I've seen a dog on one.....

Shows you how big the f@@ker is!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> That should be your new avatar Red!
> 
> I've seen plenty of pics with cats on top of an amp-first time I've seen a dog on one.....
> 
> Shows you how big the f@@ker is!



There we go, all set. I wonder if I can make an image that will show this pic, the one with my LP, and the one with my SG and gretsch. Might have a go at that some time.


----------



## Jackdan

marshallmellowed said:


> The only way to truly compare is to have both amps in the same room, same cab, same guitar. There are just too many variables, our hearing even changes from day to day.



I agree. Will let you know over the weekend as I might buy it, or a AFD - Im still deciding.

If the difference is the room, I might have to buy the music store. Lol.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I think all he wanted was to stare out the window. After I put him down off the amp, he just sat next to me looking out the window at the rain. The weather is terrible here today. My internet is cutting out, TV is cutting out, Phones and everything. Bad weather sucks!



He was probably just keeping his eye out for the cops.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> He was probably just keeping his eye out for the cops.



Any cops come round my house, they will feel the full fury punch of a 100 watt Marshall Plexi. That'll make em' think twice about come near my place


----------



## Jackdan

Ok... Went in to buy another YJM at my local shop, then thought about buying an AFD, left the shop with a blue JVM410JS Joe Satch.

I don't know how it happened!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'd have gone w/the AFD (i kinda want one) ... though, the Satch JVM looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Odin69

Jackdan said:


> Ok... Went in to buy another YJM at my local shop, then thought about buying an AFD, left the shop with a blue JVM410JS Joe Satch.
> 
> I don't know how it happened!


 
I'm curious to how different a Marshall JVM Joe Satriani model sounds to my Peavey JSX model? I've never played the Marshall JS version, just the regular JVM.


----------



## marshallmellowed

[/quote]

Judging by the look on his face, I think he was wanting you to leave the room so he could have his way with it.


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> Judging by the look on his face, I think he was wanting you to leave the room so he could have his way with it.



Either that, or he wants some ham. Damn does he love ham


----------



## Superfede92

What do you think of this amp? Does it have THAT 70 marshall tone? I have an afd and i'm happy with ( apart of the piwer control at low levels) it but i'm curious


----------



## Holme

Superfede92 said:


> What do you think of this amp? Does it have THAT 70 marshall tone? I have an afd and i'm happy with ( apart of the piwer control at low levels) it but i'm curious



Yup!


----------



## FennRx

Superfede92 said:


> What do you think of this amp? Does it have THAT 70 marshall tone? I have an afd and i'm happy with ( apart of the piwer control at low levels) it but i'm curious



it's ok


----------



## Superfede92

FennRx said:


> it's ok



Can you explain that?


----------



## Redstone

Superfede92 said:


> Can you explain that?



It's based off an actual 72' Plexi. If you are looking for a Plexi that is quiet, then the YJM is probably what you are looking for. As for the tone, it is pretty much exactly the same as any good Plexi. I wouldn't trade my YJM for its weight in gold, and it weighs a LOT .


----------



## duncan11

Superfede92 said:


> What do you think of this amp? Does it have THAT 70 marshall tone? I have an afd and i'm happy with ( apart of the piwer control at low levels) it but i'm curious



I also have an AFD100. After I got the YJM I found myself playing it 95% of the time vs. my AFD. The last 3 gigs I've done, I have used the YJM. I still, have yet to gig the AFD100. I admit I've been playing my AFD a lot lately but having both amps at my disposal, are like having two of the greatest plexis ever designed. My Page and Goldie are tied to the hip with the YJM whereas the Beast and my Slash VOS are the AFD ones. Goldie sounds great thru anything though, even my tiny class 5, it's that good...


----------



## Jackdan

Odin69 said:


> I'm curious to how different a Marshall JVM Joe Satriani model sounds to my Peavey JSX model? I've never played the Marshall JS version, just the regular JVM.



Best higher gain crunch Ive ever heard in an amp (crunch channel red) - based on an AFD circuit. Apart from the crunch, the YJM is still the best sounding amp Ive ever heard/played.

I still GAS for a second YJM and an AFD - greedy, I know!


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> It's based off an actual 72' Plexi. If you are looking for a Plexi that is quiet, then the YJM is probably what you are looking for. As for the tone, it is pretty much exactly the same as any good Plexi. I wouldn't trade my YJM for its weight in gold, and it weighs a LOT .



kind of a misnomer to call it a plexi though, because a 72 JMP would actually have a metal face right?


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> kind of a misnomer to call it a plexi though, because a 72 JMP would actually have a metal face right?



Whatever the front panel is, they all still sound awesome


----------



## FennRx

How to tell if you will like a YJM100:

1) Do you play guitar? 
2) Do you like vagina?

If the answer is yes, buy a YJM100 as soon as possible.


----------



## Redstone

How are the greenbacks treating you? I'm thinking of just selling off my 1960AV and ordering a 1960AX. I've been listening to a few youtube clips and I reckon that greenbacks might be right for me. I can always buy two V30s and stick them in the cab. I'll miss being able to run my YJM and JCM in stereo through my 1960AV, but I don't do that very often anyway. Another thing I'll be glad of is the 1960AX actually matches my YJM. My 1960AV has the late 70's to 80's style tolex and plastic corners. It's a small detail, but it would be nice to have everything matching. Not to mention, I love the checkered grill cloth on the AX.


----------



## FennRx

ermagherd, i _lerve _my G12Ms. And with the EP Booster? Heavenly.

I am seriously considering a few things.

1) ordering 2 more and doing an X with 2 of the 75s in my 1960 cab
2) order 2 creambacks to put in the 2x12 (so I can crank up the YJM should I choose) and put the 2 G12Ms in an X in my 1960 cab.
3) buy an avatar 4x12 with g12Ms or another 2x12.

The only downside so far is that the greenbacks breakup much earlier, so cleans don't really happen. They also don't have the real tight bass response of the 75s which I really like. But the mids man, the mids! And the EP at 11:00 just boosts all the right frequencies. At first the G12s were pretty gritty, but now they are breaking in and I'm happier than a pig in shit. And they sound pretty good when i run the 2x12 and the 1960a together.


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> How to tell if you will like a YJM100:
> 
> 1) Do you play guitar?
> 2) Do you like vagina?
> 
> If the answer is yes, buy a YJM100 as soon as possible.



Go to 3:10 in the vid-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7WnYKo7oCo]DSL and the Marshall Forum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Go to 3:10 in the vid-
> 
> DSL and the Marshall Forum - YouTube



That video is filled with lies, deceit and a lack of love for vagina . Nothing agains the DSL, I kinda like them.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> That video is filled with lies, deceit and a lack of love for vagina . Nothing agains the DSL, I kinda like them.



I know it's funny though!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> How are the greenbacks treating you? I'm thinking of just selling off my 1960AV and ordering a 1960AX. I've been listening to a few youtube clips and I reckon that greenbacks might be right for me. I can always buy two V30s and stick them in the cab. I'll miss being able to run my YJM and JCM in stereo through my 1960AV, but I don't do that very often anyway. Another thing I'll be glad of is the 1960AX actually matches my YJM. My 1960AV has the late 70's to 80's style tolex and plastic corners. It's a small detail, but it would be nice to have everything matching. Not to mention, I love the checkered grill cloth on the AX.



You should totally get an AX, man! The Greenbacks are just killer and really bring the character out of your YJM! Like I said, it sounds it's best with greenbacks, I've tried it with every Marshall cab. Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> You should totally get an AX, man! The Greenbacks are just killer and really bring the character out of your YJM! Like I said, it sounds it's best with greenbacks, I've tried it with every Marshall cab. Cheers!



I'm going to put my AV up for sale in a few days once I take some pictures of it. It will take forever to sell it here in Ireland. There are 3-4 other AV cabs for sale at the moment and they are going for about €400-€500. On the bright side, mine is in 100% mint condition so it might sell faster than those. It's a shame that cabs go so cheap over here. They are €777 new. The regular 1960A is €679 new and I've seen them go as low as €250 in good condition.


----------



## dash8311

G12-65... You don't be sorry!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

One of these ... 






Filled with these ...


----------



## Mat_P

crossroadsnyc said:


> One of these ...
> 
> 
> Filled with these ...



Definitely! Another advocat for the 1960HW here! By far the best build quality you can currently get from Marshall plus the 30 Watt Greenbacks just breath!


----------



## indeedido

Redstone said:


> Nah, didn't get it yet. I'm waiting for my JCM1C to sell. I've started it at a high price and am lowering it bit by bit every once in a while. I'd like to get about €420-470 for it if I could, but it is a buyers market. I think its fair enought since they go for about €700+ over here.
> 
> I've got a couple of options when it comes to getting a cab. I could go ahead and buy a 1960BX to make a stack out of my 1960AV an YJM or I could get a 1960AX and A/B both cabs for a while and decide which to keep.
> 
> I've also got to think about getting a small amp that I'll take to college next year. I'd love to take my YJM, but I have a feeling it might be too big and maybe a bit too loud in terms of how much vibration it causes. Maybe I can cut down on the bass and Vol II. I was thinking about an Evil Robot C-30 since they are small and sound pretty good.
> 
> I could always just tell the neighbors to f@@k off and blast my YJM at full volume  I can only imagine the noise pollution fines
> 
> Hopefully I'll get the chance to compare some V30's and Greenback for myself at some point and make a decision. I really like the punch of my V30's. That kinda have a nice thump to them, especially when playing on the heavy E string.
> 
> also, do you know anyone with a YJM or regular Plexi that has a cab with v30's and a cab with Greenies? Maybe they could describe the differences to me to help give me a better idea of how it will sound.




I had a cab with v30s and replaced them with greenbacks. The v30s were louder, had more bottom end and were more crisp. They had more mid crunch. The greenbacks are softer and roll some highs off. Not as loud and smoother. I liked the v30s better with mine but decided to go with the greenies just because so many classic recordings were made with them that I should keep them and spend time with them. I had been using the v30s for a few years so I thought I should take the opportunity to try something different. Can't go wrong with either they both sound good just depends what you are after.


----------



## dash8311




----------



## dash8311

A disheartening morning: my brand new noise gate has gone again. Acting like a pseudo-master volume. No green light.

Argh...


----------



## dash8311

Doing some thinking: while the YJM was away being fixed the first time I acquired a GigRig Pro 14. Into this I plugged in a few pedals, including an NS-2 noise gate which connects an old Vega Pro 58. The YJM has been great for the past few weeks since returning to service, but it's been connected to the GigRig output the entire time, without using the YJM Gate. Last night I plugged the NS-2/Pro 58 into the front input and played, sounded great. This morning I was playing around and noticed the YJM Gate not working again, with the master volume-type behaviour I had prior to being fixed.

I'll take a volt meter to the NS-2, perhaps it's passing voltage to the YJM?

Either way, I'm getting pissed off at this amp.


----------



## Holme

dash8311 said:


> A disheartening morning: my brand new noise gate has gone again. Acting like a pseudo-master volume. No green light.
> 
> Argh...



Nooooo! 

Not again!!!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

dash8311 said:


> A disheartening morning: my brand new noise gate has gone again. Acting like a pseudo-master volume. No green light.
> 
> Argh...



That sucks, dude! Hope everything's gonna be fine again. There must be a major problem goin' on in your YJM. Try sending it to Santiago, I'm pretty sure he's gonna fix it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I have nothing to back this statement up, but my intuition is telling me the problems have something to do w/the foot switch (not just in this case, but as it relates to the problems w/the yjm & afd). When I had my issue w/the volume dropping a month ago (or whenever it was), I figured it had to do w/the outlet or something (as has been suggested) ... however, it was working just fine that day until I plugged in the foot switch, so now I'm wondering if that had something to do w/throwing things 'off balance' (so to speak). Again, I don't have anything to back this up and I could be waaaay off base ... just kinda thinking out loud. For what it's worth, I haven't plugged in the foot switch since that day, and I haven't had the same issue w/the volume dropping either (using the same outlet that i thought gave me a problem before). Anyway, yeah, I've just set things how I want on the back and roll w/it (also, i've been using a boss reverb and another boost pedal so i haven't even been using the built in options). 

Now that I said that, I'm sure I'll have some issue the next time I flip it on


----------



## dash8311

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> That sucks, dude! Hope everything's gonna be fine again. There must be a major problem goin' on in your YJM. Try sending it to Santiago, I'm pretty sure he's gonna fix it.



This might be my next step actually, not sure how to get a hold of him though, can't PM him here.

I've verified all the voltages of the Pro 58 wireless, G50 wireless, and the few pedals I have on the board. All are producing normal instrument level values (~0.5 volt etc.), so the amp is receiving normal voltage. Also checked the cables with the multimeter and all check out.

Yikes.


----------



## duncan11

more praise in order for this amp...

So I got a new johnson strat over the weekend. I already know the YJM takes strats very well, and I found I have to adjust the mid and treble controls of the amp when switching to a strat vs. my main LP settings.

I get a nice clean tone when I roll off the vol with the strat, but to bring out the notes, the EP alone is not enough, I have to engage the on board boost for a good 'lead' tone. The problem is with the SC's it's really noisy and hissy. My boost setting is 65% gain and 15% volume. My EP boost in front is set to about 45% VI and VII about 8 and 9 respectively, channel jumped. 

Here's the result-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmdZNwogK6M"]trail of tears solo johnson artist model stratocaster - YouTube[/ame]

I hope to this weekend record it for 'real' and not just with my iPhone.

When I play a bit faster and on the top string the lack of gain is apparent. almost as if I'd have to adjust my picking attack to be able to bring the notes out vs. when I would play the same thing on a guitar with a HB in it. I may try sticking a tube screamer in front as well, see how well that fares vs. the on board boost. I have always played with a lot of gain in my sound, being a strat player for decades I needed it to bring out my sound. I like the pickups though they did a good job, just gotta get a tad more gain thru my signal and it'll be perfect I think. I don't want to max out the on board boost cuz then it REALLY gets hissy loud, almost like the AFD hiss. The gate helps but when you're attenuated down to 1 watt the threshold bumps against you a lot. 

I then switched back to my LP setting and picked up my Goldie, and I'm STILL blown away how good that guitar sounds thru that amp. These two axes (the johnson and goldie) are matched to the YJM perfectly.


----------



## usablefiber

I just got a set of kt 66 tubes. I am gonna experiment with getting a jtm 45/ 100 sound out of the yjm . 

The autobias could be the best feature about this amp. I cannot wait to experiment with different tube setups to find what I like best.


----------



## Redstone

I had a really awesome experience with my YJM yesterday. Whatever happened, it just felt like I connected with the guitar and amp. It felt like it played its self. It was pure awesome. I love how even a year after buying my YJM the tone still gives me the chills. I know I've added an EP booster to it, but I've got it set so that my SG on about 6-7 sounds like my YJM on 10 and that my SG on 10 sounds like the YJM on 11. On a side note: Only problem with the EP is it eats my rechargeable batteries. I've got it on a power supply, but it is a shitty power supply that I bought from that shitty music store. If the cable moves any little bit it cuts the power on any of the pedals I use it with.

I'm still on the fence about greenbacks. Well I've pretty much decided that I'll get them at some point, but there is something else that I'm interested in.


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> I'm still on the fence about greenbacks.



wtf is wrong with you? 

I've had my greenback cab for less than a month and am already contemplating buying an Avatar 4x12 with greenbacks

If nothing else, I think I will be putting 2 creambacks in the 2x12 for increased handling and replacing the 75s in my 1960a with G12Ms.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> wtf is wrong with you?
> 
> I've had my greenback cab for less than a month and am already contemplating buying an Avatar 4x12 with greenbacks
> 
> If nothing else, I think I will be putting 2 creambacks in the 2x12 for increased handling and replacing the 75s in my 1960a with G12Ms.



I've pretty much decided that I'll get some, but something else has cropped up right now that I don't want to let get away. A cab with greenies is always only an order and a few hundred $$$ away, but this mystery item might be gone soon.


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> I've pretty much decided that I'll get some, but something else has cropped up right now that I don't want to let get away. A cab with greenies is always only an order and a few hundred $$$ away, but this mystery item might be gone soon.



well at least give me a hint. Send me a PM if you dont want someone else scooping it up. I can assure you that whatever it is, I'm not looking at it.


----------



## FennRx

Speaking of cabs, here's a question.

Say I have a 2x12 rated for 50w and a 4x12 rated for 100w. If I hook both of these into the YJM's external speaker jacks, does that make the total rating 150w? Or is the wattage divided equally amongst both cabs, making it 100w (50 to each cab)?


----------



## Holme

FennRx said:


> Speaking of cabs, here's a question.
> 
> Say I have a 2x12 rated for 50w and a 4x12 rated for 100w. If I hook both of these into the YJM's external speaker jacks, does that make the total rating 150w? Or is the wattage divided equally amongst both cabs, making it 100w (50 to each cab)?



As far as I'm aware you'd get 50 watts to each cab so if you maxed it in 100 watt mode there's a chance the 2X12 would pop,however maxed in 50 watt mode (25 watt per cab) they should both be fine?
Or at least that's how I think it works!
I always was told to double the wattage of the amp with the cab to be on the safe side?


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> Speaking of cabs, here's a question.
> 
> Say I have a 2x12 rated for 50w and a 4x12 rated for 100w. If I hook both of these into the YJM's external speaker jacks, does that make the total rating 150w? Or is the wattage divided equally amongst both cabs, making it 100w (50 to each cab)?



I thought that was like MEGA- NO-NO hooking up two different cab power rating/impedences from two different jacks on the back? I had a quandry when I had my mesa head, I had a 2x12 and a 4x12 but they were different ohms and I viewed it as 'crossing the streams' sorta so I never ever did it.


----------



## Goatroper

duncan11 said:


> I thought that was like MEGA- NO-NO hooking up two different cab power rating/impedences from two different jacks on the back? I had a quandry when I had my mesa head, I had a 2x12 and a 4x12 but they were different ohms and I viewed it as 'crossing the streams' sorta so I never ever did it.


 
Cabinets of different power ratings are OK to use as long as they are the same Impedance. Mixing cabs of different Impedances is bad.


----------



## Odin69

I don't think it matters if the wattage matches? I believe the ohm's have to match unless, it's like my Mesa Dual Rectifier. The manual says you can hook up two cabs with different ohm's. If you have a 8 and a 16 ohm cabinet, the 8 ohm cab plugs into the 4 ohm output of the amp and, the 16 ohm cab plugs into the 8 ohm output. Just like if you had two 16 ohm cabinets, you would plug them both into the 8 ohm outputs. 

I've never tried it but, they say you can do it in the manual. I wonder if the YJM is the same since it has seperate connections for ohm settings instead of the switch like some amps have?


----------



## FennRx

the YJM has 5 external jacks

1 x 16 ohm
then a pair for 2x 16 ohm (or just 1x 8 ohm)
then a pair for 2 x 8 ohm (or just 1 x 4 ohm)

I am using the first pair to run a 1960a with 4 75s (300w) at 16 ohms and the 2x12 (50w) at 16 ohms.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I've got it on a power supply, but it is a shitty power supply that I bought from that shitty music store. If the cable moves any little bit it cuts the power on any of the pedals I use it with.



Sounds like your power supply plug is the wrong size for the EP. There are plugs that will "plug into" the jack on some devices and they will operate, but are actually the incorrect size and will become intermittent if bumped. I would check the EP specs and see what size plug it is designed for and make sure the power adapter is the correct size. They make plug adapters for this, which would fix your problem (assuming your plug is too small). It should fit tight, if it's loose at all it's most likely the wrong size.


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds like your power supply plug is the wrong size for the EP. There are plugs that will "plug into" the jack on some devices and they will operate, but are actually the incorrect size and will become intermittent if bumped. I would check the EP specs and see what size plug it is designed for and make sure the power adapter is the correct size. They make plug adapters for this, which would fix your problem (assuming your plug is too small). It should fit tight, if it's loose at all it's most likely the wrong size.



The power supply I've got has interchangeable heads on it. I've got no idea where they are, bit it fits everything else fine and it doesn't struggle to stay plugged in and it doesn't take a lot of force to plug in, it s just not working properly. I've got a spare powersupply from my Bad Monkey somewhere, I'll have a look for it and give that a go.


----------



## MrEzzyE

Yeah! Finally I found YJM100 for myself. Ordered it from Ireland so if I'm lucky I shall have in about one week. Can't wait! Now I need a fitting cab for it too. 1960BX any good? How about 65w Celestion Creambacks, anyone tried those? I am after Yngwieish tone so should I go for regular choice of G12T-75s right away?


----------



## Redstone

MrEzzyE said:


> Yeah! Finally I found YJM100 for myself. Ordered it from Ireland so if I'm lucky I shall have in about one week. Can't wait! Now I need a fitting cab for it too. 1960BX any good? How about 65w Celestion Creambacks, anyone tried those? I am after Yngwieish tone so should I go for regular choice of G12T-75s right away?



Greenbacks seem to be the main choice for classic rock stuff. I've got V30's and they are great. I'll get a cab with greenbacks eventually since they are closer to the sound I like. Yngwie pretty much uses a standard 1960a dressed up as a 1960ax.


----------



## kingbee

Besides my Marshall 1960AV, I've been using an Avatar Contemporary 2 x 12 with a WGS ET65 and Veteran 30.


----------



## keennay

How does the size of a YJM compare to a standard JMP? Is it possible to swap the headshell with a late 70's JMP headshell?


----------



## Redstone

keennay said:


> How does the size of a YJM compare to a standard JMP? Is it possible to swap the headshell with a late 70's JMP headshell?



The YJM is in a Marshall major headshell, so it it a lot bigger than a standard Plexi. My YJM fits the top of a 1960a cab perfectly, where as a 70's plexi will look slimmer then you look at it from the side. It's difficult to explain. See how the below pic has some extra room at the back of the cab? The YJM fills thhat up.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

MrEzzyE said:


> Yeah! Finally I found YJM100 for myself. Ordered it from Ireland so if I'm lucky I shall have in about one week. Can't wait! Now I need a fitting cab for it too. 1960BX any good? How about 65w Celestion Creambacks, anyone tried those? I am after Yngwieish tone so should I go for regular choice of G12T-75s right away?



If you want an Yngwie tone, I'd recomend getting the Yngwie Signature cab. It's basically a 1960AX but it's loaded with the standard G12T - 75 speakers. I got the regular AX with Greenbacks, since I'am after the ol' 70's classic rock tone. I'd just take it to a music store and try all of them cabs out. That'll give you the best example of how they sound like. Anyway, if you're after Yngwie tone, I'd go for the Yngwie signature cab and if you're not able to get one anymore, get the regular 1960A cab.


----------



## MrEzzyE

YJM100 should arrive in few days, as well as Malmsteen Strat and 1960HW cab with 65W Creambacks... I'll see the light soon I suppose!


----------



## Holme

MrEzzyE said:


> YJM100 should arrive in few days, as well as Malmsteen Strat and 1960HW cab with 65W Creambacks... I'll see the light soon I suppose!



NED!!!






New Everything Day!


----------



## Redstone

MrEzzyE said:


> YJM100 should arrive in few days, as well as Malmsteen Strat and 1960HW cab with 65W Creambacks... I'll see the light soon I suppose!



Prepare yourself. The fury will be unleashed soon


----------



## dash8311

Gents,

It's not a secret I've been having problems with my YJM for quite some time. I'm trying to rule out anything that may be causing it that isn't amplifier specific.

Anybody here running any single or combination of Line6 G50 wireless, NS-2 pedal, Klon, or ToneBender into Input I of the YJM?

If so, how are you powering them?

I've been using a Power-All and think this may have something to do with the noise gate issues (bad voltage to Input I, causing it to blow). Only a suspicion, of course.


----------



## James_E

Sold YJM earlier this year. Rebuying. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Redstone

James_E said:


> Sold YJM earlier this year. Rebuying. I'm an idiot.



Everybody makes mistakes. Have you found one to buy?


----------



## James_E

Yes. I've got one that I've told the seller I will take, probably getting it in a week or two. I sold my YJM earlier this year for a bit of profit, but I'm still paying more than that for this one, since the prices went up.


----------



## Redstone

James_E said:


> Yes. I've got one that I've told the seller I will take, probably getting it in a week or two. I sold my YJM earlier this year for a bit of profit, but I'm still paying more than that for this one, since the prices went up.



How much are you paying for it. I've seen them go for just over 2500 euro.


----------



## James_E

Redstone said:


> How much are you paying for it. I've seen them go for just over 2500 euro.



Geesh that is $3500 CDN! 

I'll fill you in on final price once deal is done. But much less than that. It includes box, manual, cover, footswitch and red jumper cable. Looks to be MINT.


----------



## Redstone

Incase anyone was curious, here is a YJM on top of a 1960A (AV) cab compared to a normal sized amp, in this case a JCM800 2204 which is pretty much the same size as a 1959slp. I'd say that the YJM is a perfect fit for a 1960A cab.


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> Incase anyone was curious, here is a YJM on top of a 1960A (AV) cab compared to a normal sized amp, in this case a JCM800 2204 which is pretty much the same size as a 1959slp. I'd say that the YJM is a perfect fit for a 1960A cab.



The YJM appears too big & bulky...it looks like it's ready to fall off!


----------



## indeedido

That JCM800 looks like the 1 watter compared to the donut factory under it.


----------



## BlackSG91

indeedido said:


> That JCM800 looks like the 1 watter compared to the donut factory under it.



You just got Yngwie all excited now!


----------



## James_E

Hey guys. What are the options for getting some sort of pretty clean sound out of the YJM100 while still being able to use the awesome roar you get out of it? It's not a channel switcher like my other amp, so no button to press to go clean. If I need to switch while singing...

Someone mentioned a "detox" pedal or something?


----------



## FennRx

the volume pot on the guitar?


----------



## Redstone

James_E said:


> Hey guys. What are the options for getting some sort of pretty clean sound out of the YJM100 while still being able to use the awesome roar you get out of it? It's not a channel switcher like my other amp, so no button to press to go clean. If I need to switch while singing...
> 
> Someone mentioned a "detox" pedal or something?



For cleans you can just turn your guitars volume down. I leave the Neck Pickup on my LP and SG turned down to a clean sound and use the bridge for dirty so I can just toggle between them.


----------



## James_E

You guys say volume pot, and yeah.. "DUH"... but I'm singing while playing a lot of the time so that's a bit harder than if you are just playing. Looking for options. I will be trying the volume pot for sure, but it's tough to get it "just right" while singing and playing.


----------



## FennRx

what else do you want, us to play it for you? 

You could just set your neck to 5 and your bridge to 10. Use the middle for rhythms and toggle as needed- then you don't have to walk and chew gum.

Or use a dual channel amp. Or get a 2nd amp for cleans and use an A/B box.


----------



## James_E

LOL. You could probably play it for me better than I can.

Just looking for options. I like the neck/bridge option. Will try that. At least it's just a switch. I guess I'll also practice at home trying to get what I want out of the volume knob on the guitar while singing. I like a challenge.


----------



## blue

HBE do the Paul Gilbert Detox pedal, which he used with a Vintage Modern to reduce gain and eq to suit. You can, as said above, use your volume control and pickup switch. another option is a volume pedal. you can set a minimum volume on some of them, so when you push it down it will go to a pre-set level, which will be your clean sound. you can then move the pedal to gradually increase both gain and level.


----------



## Odin69

James_E said:


> Hey guys. What are the options for getting some sort of pretty clean sound out of the YJM100 while still being able to use the awesome roar you get out of it? It's not a channel switcher like my other amp, so no button to press to go clean. If I need to switch while singing...
> 
> Someone mentioned a "detox" pedal or something?


 
The Detox would probably be a good choice, that way you can turn the volume down on the pedal and still have an EQ stack to brighten your guitar tone. 

I've been thinking about getting one myself for the same reason but, I've been using my Diamond compressor pedal the same way some use the Detox. The Diamond compressor has a tone knob on it so, I can adjust it to add more treble or bass to make it sound better when the volume knob on the pedal is turned down.


----------



## James_E

The seller I'm getting my YJM from has a 1978 Marshall 4x12 cabinet he is also selling. It has "4 made in england celestion greenbacks" in it but he also has G12-75s he could put in instead. It looks like this one: VINTAGE 120W 1971 MARSHALL 4x12 CAB, SLANT PLEXI AMPLIFIER CABINET w/ G12H30 1960A > Amp Speakers - Royal Brit Music | Gbase.com (but his is in better shape)

I will either buy his cabinet or get a 1960a with G12 75s in it, off of someone local here for about $400.

Which one would you go for and why?


----------



## Redstone

James_E said:


> The seller I'm getting my YJM from has a 1978 Marshall 4x12 cabinet he is also selling. It has "4 made in england celestion greenbacks" in it but he also has G12-75s he could put in instead. It looks like this one: VINTAGE 120W 1971 MARSHALL 4x12 CAB, SLANT PLEXI AMPLIFIER CABINET w/ G12H30 1960A > Amp Speakers - Royal Brit Music | Gbase.com (but his is in better shape)
> 
> I will either buy his cabinet or get a 1960a with G12 75s in it, off of someone local here for about $400.
> 
> Which one would you go for and why?



If you are looking for for an Yngwie tone, go for the 1960a, if you want a classic rock tone suck as AC/DC and most other bands from that era, go for the cab with greenbacks.


----------



## James_E

Redstone said:


> If you are looking for for an Yngwie tone, go for the 1960a, if you want a classic rock tone suck as AC/DC and most other bands from that era, go for the cab with greenbacks.



"classic rock tone suck as AC/DC". Now that's funny! (amazing what one k in place of an h does to the message !)


----------



## BlackSG91

Redstone said:


> If you are looking for for an Yngwie tone, go for the 1960a, if you want a classic rock tone suck as AC/DC and most other bands from that era, go for the cab with greenbacks.





James_E said:


> "classic rock tone suck as AC/DC". Now that's funny! (amazing what one k in place of an h does to the message !)



Make sure his grammar is correct also. One slip of the apostrophe and you're in deep shit.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

BlackSG91 said:


> The YJM appears too big & bulky...it looks like it's ready to fall off!



It's actually perfect!


----------



## JimiRules

James_E said:


> Hey guys. What are the options for getting some sort of pretty clean sound out of the YJM100 while still being able to use the awesome roar you get out of it? It's not a channel switcher like my other amp, so no button to press to go clean. If I need to switch while singing...
> 
> Someone mentioned a "detox" pedal or something?



I set my amp up to where its right at the edge of break up without any boost engaged. If I pick hard it's crunchy if I pick a little lighter then its clean. Then I kick on my clean boost pedal to push the amp into overdrive.


----------



## BlackSG91

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> It's actually perfect!



That's just an _optical delusion_.


----------



## duncan11

James_E said:


> Hey guys. What are the options for getting some sort of pretty clean sound out of the YJM100 while still being able to use the awesome roar you get out of it? It's not a channel switcher like my other amp, so no button to press to go clean. If I need to switch while singing...
> 
> Someone mentioned a "detox" pedal or something?



Since I run both my volumes up pretty high on my YJM, I have to rely just on the guitar volume. If I kick off the EP boost, as well the guitar on 1.5-2 on the neck pu will be very quiet. However if the EP is still on, the neck pu set at that range does it nicely. I do not use the on board boost of the YJM with any of my Les Paul guitars, it's not needed. On my strat, I have the EP and I also need to engage the on board boost for a tad extra gain to help bring out the notes, even on the higher wound bridge SC, but man does it get noisy. 



Redstone said:


> For cleans you can just turn your guitars volume down. I leave the Neck Pickup on my LP and SG turned down to a clean sound and use the bridge for dirty so I can just toggle between them.



My only beef is using my strat. One vol knob between the pu's. It's a good thing we don't do Trademark anymore because there is NO way I can flick from bridge to neck pu, and turn down the volume knob on the guitar, and be in time for the fills/queues. That song (and other EJ ones) you need two amps or a dual channel amp. I get the best strat tone I've ever had with the YJM and it, but that's only dirty. I've yet to dial in a useable at a flick, clean strat sound out of my YJM. Doesn't mean it's not there, just not going to be switchable mid song.

Entire thing done on bridge PU, 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMkUIfuibfc[/ame]

just backed off the volume before the driven part comes in. AFAIK, that's how EJ did it on ACL as well, all on the bridge, but I bet he used the Fenders for the clean and his plexi's for the drive.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Couldn't resist taking a few pics of my YJM100 along with my Gibson Explorer, which is called Miss Kathy btw! ;-) I still can't get over how good the amp sounds! It sounds amazing with all my guitars, but Miss Kathy sounds the best through it IMO. After owning the amp for about 9 months now, it's still a thrill for me every time I turn it on. It's just got THAT sound, that I always wanted, but I could never get it, since a regular Super Lead is way too loud to be played anywhere and I don't like them attenuator solutions (something like a THD Hotplate, Marshall Powerbreak etc). I'am so glad that I got turned on to this amp, especially by you guys after reading through the whole thread. Anyway, here they are: 











Rock N' Roll!


----------



## Redstone

Nice pics ACE! I still feel pretty much the same about my YJM after about 15 months with it. I played it this morning and once again, was absolutely blown away. I hadn't played it in a few days since I was playing the 2204. The YJM just has that awesome smooth, but aggressive sound that comes from a Plexi. My new 2204 is cool, but the YJM kicks its ass any day in my opinion.


----------



## James_E

So the seller contacted me.. He doesn't normally use the footswitch but since he's selling it he tried it out again to be sure. He said the gate caused a strange distorted crackling sound out of the amp. Only happened once. He tried it multiple times and couldn't get it to happen again. To be safe he's taken it to the shop to get it looked at. 

Would this make you run away? Or still purchase? Seller is being very honest and up front.


----------



## duncan11

I took this photo 1yr ago today....my 1yr anniversary with the YJM....






Honeymoon long over but no worries, no divorce in sight! After recording that stuff with the strat I threw on Goldie and am still blown away with how good Goldie sounds thru it. 

I still have the box sitting at work in my server room because the box may not fit in my trunk without knocking down the back seats. Plus it'd just sit up in the attic and get all dusty so I keep the box at work!


And the glory of it, I just waltzed in the house carrying it, and set it in my music room-







"What's that?"

"oh, another head. remember that bonus I said I got back in July, while you were still in France, the item I ordered finally came in..."

"Oh...ok"



duncan doesn't ask for 'permission'


----------



## Redstone

James_E said:


> So the seller contacted me.. He doesn't normally use the footswitch but since he's selling it he tried it out again to be sure. He said the gate caused a strange distorted crackling sound out of the amp. Only happened once. He tried it multiple times and couldn't get it to happen again. To be safe he's taken it to the shop to get it looked at.
> 
> Would this make you run away? Or still purchase? Seller is being very honest and up front.



It is always good when a seller is being honest. I don't really use the gate at all, even with to boost set to about 2 o clock, but you might need it. If he can't get it to happen again, it should not be too much to worry about. Sometimes things can be fixed with a simple autobias. The seller I bought my JCM800 off of wasn't completely honest. He said everything was ok, but it needs new power and preamp tubes and probably some new potentiometers.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Nice pics ACE! I still feel pretty much the same about my YJM after about 15 months with it. I played it this morning and once again, was absolutely blown away. I hadn't played it in a few days since I was playing the 2204. The YJM just has that awesome smooth, but aggressive sound that comes from a Plexi. My new 2204 is cool, but the YJM kicks its ass any day in my opinion.



Thanks, man! You bought a 2204? I'd really like to hear it! Any chance you might upload a soundclip or something? Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Thanks, man! You bought a 2204? I'd really like to hear it! Any chance you might upload a soundclip or something? Cheers!



I was going to make a clip of it to compare with my YJM, but I kept getting volume dropping problems with the 2204 (tubes are kinda broken). Sometimes it doesn't drop in volume and sometimes it does. I'll see how it is today.

EDIT: The volume is still dropping so I'd rather leave it until I take it to a tech and get it fixed.


----------



## Odin69

Duncan, nice music room. Over years I got kicked out of every spare room we have as the kids were born so, I have everything stuffed in our bedroom now. We"ve been doing an addition on our house and it will include a family room and a music room for my gear. 



duncan11 said:


> I took this photo 1yr ago today....my 1yr anniversary with the YJM....
> 
> Honeymoon long over but no worries, no divorce in sight! After recording that stuff with the strat I threw on Goldie and am still blown away with how good Goldie sounds thru it.
> 
> I still have the box sitting at work in my server room because the box may not fit in my trunk without knocking down the back seats. Plus it'd just sit up in the attic and get all dusty so I keep the box at work!
> 
> 
> And the glory of it, I just waltzed in the house carrying it, and set it in my music room-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's that?"
> 
> "oh, another head. remember that bonus I said I got back in July, while you were still in France, the item I ordered finally came in..."
> 
> "Oh...ok"
> 
> 
> 
> duncan doesn't ask for 'permission'


----------



## James_E

In a fit of "holy crap that sounds good" I have bought something else. I've always wanted to own an ENGL amp for my heavy metal side... and I took advantage of a discount at a local shop today.

I am not going to get the YJM100 again right now. I might wait and see if prices come back down. If anyone wants a line on one in Canada (near Toronto), that is cosmetically mint and includes ALL accessories (box etc.), let me know and I will hook you up with the seller.


----------



## FennRx

Boo! Hiss!


----------



## Redstone

YJMs are relatively difficult to come by these days. They can go for as high as €2500+. I wouldn't trade mine for its weight in gold.


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Couldn't resist taking a few pics of my YJM100 along with my Gibson Explorer, which is called Miss Kathy btw! ;-) I still can't get over how good the amp sounds! It sounds amazing with all my guitars, but Miss Kathy sounds the best through it IMO. After owning the amp for about 9 months now, it's still a thrill for me every time I turn it on. It's just got THAT sound, that I always wanted, but I could never get it, since a regular Super Lead is way too loud to be played anywhere and I don't like them attenuator solutions (something like a THD Hotplate, Marshall Powerbreak etc). I'am so glad that I got turned on to this amp, especially by you guys after reading through the whole thread. Anyway, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock N' Roll!



I just noticed that my YJM doesn't have one of those white stickers or a 50th anniversary sticker  but my cab does


----------



## dash8311

I had two YJM's here this week, one with the British flag, the other with the 50th... Go figure.


----------



## Redstone

Man, I'm so glad that the YJM has an autobias feature. I've been looking up how to bias amps all day. I've learned a lot and it doesn't seem as difficult as I expected, but I don't think my 2204 has the little potentiometer inside of it that the amps I've been watching have. Its nice to have an idea what the process is, but I'll still leave it up to a tech to do it.


All hail the YJM and its incredibly useful features


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Man, I'm so glad that the YJM has an autobias feature. I've been looking up how to bias amps all day. I've learned a lot and it doesn't seem as difficult as I expected, but I don't think my 2204 has the little potentiometer inside of it that the amps I've been watching have. Its nice to have an idea what the process is, but I'll still leave it up to a tech to do it.
> 
> 
> All hail the YJM and its incredibly useful features



That's one of the things that attracted me to to the YJM Red!
Still if you can get them both going I bet it sounds great-two class amps you've got there mate!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> That's one of the things that attracted me to to the YJM Red!
> Still if you can get them both going I bet it sounds great-two class amps you've got there mate!



The 2204 sounds great, it just needs a few things ironed out to get it working 100%. New tubes and maybe a few other little bits and it'll be good as new. My YJM has more than enough awesome tone to keep me occupied until my 2204 is ready to go. I can't wait to run both amps at once, but once I flog my 1960AV and get an AX, I won't be able to do that anymore so I'd better make the most of it.


----------



## melomanarock

Hi guys! here's a clip of my YJM100 live. It's plugged in whatever cab was in the house, so not much of a page tone but a nice tone anyway.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EsDoMc0KcY"]Zeppler Since I've been loving you 18 05 13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## marshallmellowed

melomanarock said:


> Hi guys! here's a clip of my YJM100 live. It's plugged in whatever cab was in the house, so not much of a page tone but a nice tone anyway.
> 
> Zeppler Since I've been loving you 18 05 13 - YouTube



Sounding really good there. If you don't mind me asking, what other pedals/effects were you using with the YJM in that clip?


----------



## melomanarock

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounding really good there. If you don't mind me asking, what other pedals/effects were you using with the YJM in that clip?



Thank you! it's just the head with the boost engaged the entire time, I just kick in a boss SD-1 for the solo. There's also a delay for the intro and the solo. I think the intro shows how good the boost cleans up lowering the volume on the guitar.


----------



## dash8311

Sounds great.

Not much guitar volume adjustment, any thoughts to rolling off for cleaner, then back into it for the solo?


----------



## JimiRules

melomanarock said:


> Hi guys! here's a clip of my YJM100 live. It's plugged in whatever cab was in the house, so not much of a page tone but a nice tone anyway.
> 
> Zeppler Since I've been loving you 18 05 13 - YouTube



That, my friend, was awesome.


----------



## db3266

I had a momentary lapse of reason these last few weeks. I twice nearly sold the YJM.
Today, I played a JTM1 Custom Offset. It is not even in the same league as the YJM, even with the EPA at a similar wattage level, the YJM sounds much better than the JTM1.

The JTM1 is also very noisey, it buzzed like a bugger, I don't mean the cab, I mean the head, the electrical buzz was completely unacceptable. The JTM1 has a really nice gain structure (slightly looser than the YJM) but overall, the YJM is just such a massively better amp and package.

If I EVER post that I am thinking of selling my YJM again, point me back at this thread and give me a massive slap!!!!

Ps. Anyone in the UK looking for a YJM, Andersons have a new one in the shop.


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> I had a momentary lapse of reason these last few weeks. I twice nearly sold the YJM.
> Today, I played a JTM1 Custom Offset. It is not even in the same league as the YJM, even with the EPA at a similar wattage level, the YJM sounds much better than the JTM1.
> 
> The JTM1 is also very noisey, it buzzed like a bugger, I don't mean the cab, I mean the head, the electrical buzz was completely unacceptable. The JTM1 has a really nice gain structure (slightly looser than the YJM) but overall, the YJM is just such a massively better amp and package.
> 
> If I EVER post that I am thinking of selling my YJM again, point me back at this thread and give me a massive slap!!!!
> 
> Ps. Anyone in the UK looking for a YJM, Andersons have a new one in the shop.



I knew you'd end up keeping your YJM. If you are really craving a JTM45, why not save up some money, get one and put a Post Phaze Inverter Master Volume on it or use an attenuator. But before you do, go to a store a play a JTM or another Plexi through an attenuator too see if it is quiet enough.

Maybe Dash could answer a long time question of mine if he still has his attenuator?

Dash, if you read this, what is the YJM with no EPA through an attenuator like in terms of loudness? Where would it be on the EPA dial? I would have always guesses that it would be around 10 o clock, but I've never been able t compare.


----------



## dash8311

Depends on where you have the attenuator set, honestly. It acts like an EPA in the sense that it doesn't make it as loud, dB wise.

With the EPA wide open and attenuator on (input volume I at 8, for each example), you get more tube distortion, an upside. The downside is you're tubes are working much harder, wearing them out faster.

With the attenuator off and only using the EPA, you lose that distortion until you're above 10-11 'o clock, but it's very loud at this point, I think.

I actually found using a bit of attenuator and EPA will help save my tubes but retain a bit of distortion.


----------



## Redstone

How does the attenuator on the quietest setting (with EPA on loudest/off) compare to the EPA on quietest? Is it as quiet, louder or even quieter. I mean this like comparing how loud you TV is on volume 3 to how loud it is on 10, if you know what I mean. Just pure volume, regardless of tone.

I love the sound of my YJM with the EP set louder. It sounds amazing, but the pure volume us too high. I'm wondering if using an attenuator is too loud or not.


----------



## dash8311

The loudness is similar between the quietest EPA and quietest attenuator settings.

Maybe a little bit louder with the attenuator.

I like my JMP1H in .1 for late night playing. That's a great amp.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> The loudness is similar between the quietest EPA and quietest attenuator settings.
> 
> Maybe a little bit louder with the attenuator.
> 
> I like my JMP1H in .1 for late night playing. That's a great amp.



Thanks for the info. I tend to use the 1 watt mode on my JCM1 but with the master lowered so its is the same volume as the 0.1 watt mode on 10. The 0.1 watt mode on the JCM seems muffled. I love the Jubilee mode on the JCM1. Someday I'd love to get my hands on a real Jube. Too bad the only one around here in Ireland is 3K and is only sold with the matching cab.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lately, I've been running my EPA around 2 o'clock with all tone controls at zero, except for the Treble at 9 o'clock. I'm using the high treble input, no jumper, no boost. Very odd settings, I know, but it sounds much better to my ears.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> Thanks for the info. I tend to use the 1 watt mode on my JCM1 but with the master lowered so its is the same volume as the 0.1 watt mode on 10. The 0.1 watt mode on the JCM seems muffled. I love the Jubilee mode on the JCM1. Someday I'd love to get my hands on a real Jube. Too bad the only one around here in Ireland is 3K and is only sold with the matching cab.



Yikes, that's spendy.

YJM and a 1 watter seems to be all you need. I had a '79 2203 but sold it, wasn't being played enough with the other two amps in the house.


----------



## John 14:6

melomanarock said:


> Hi guys! here's a clip of my YJM100 live. It's plugged in whatever cab was in the house, so not much of a page tone but a nice tone anyway.
> 
> Zeppler Since I've been loving you 18 05 13 - YouTube


 Very nice playing and TONE.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

marshallmellowed said:


> Lately, I've been running my EPA around 2 o'clock with all tone controls at zero, except for the Treble at 9 o'clock. I'm using the high treble input, no jumper, no boost. Very odd settings, I know, but it sounds much better to my ears.



Those eq settings are pretty similar to what Dreyn has been suggesting for so long. Sometimes you have to read between the lines, but when people take some of his advice, they usually get pretty good results ... I know of at least one other person who tried a Dreyn suggestion and was pleased w/it.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Those eq settings are pretty similar to what Dreyn has been suggesting for so long. Sometimes you have to read between the lines, but when people take some of his advice, they usually get pretty good results ... I know of at least one other person who tried a Dreyn suggestion and was pleased w/it.



The trouble with Dreyn is he kinda has an 'online stutter'-

If he took a deep breathe & thought about what he was going to say before he said it people would take him more seriously!


----------



## marshallmellowed

crossroadsnyc said:


> Those eq settings are pretty similar to what Dreyn has been suggesting for so long. Sometimes you have to read between the lines, but when people take some of his advice, they usually get pretty good results ... I know of at least one other person who tried a Dreyn suggestion and was pleased w/it.



Who's Dreyn? I'm being honest, if he's a forum member, I've never read any of his posts.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

marshallmellowed said:


> Who's Dreyn? I'm being honest, if he's a forum member, I've never read any of his posts.



Yeah, he's a forum member. Really nice guy, but like I said, sometimes you kinda have to read between the lines a bit. Some of it might sound a little out there, but there's usually a shred of truth to what he says (it's like, you don't think it connects together, but it does). I'll put it this way ... I've never had a signature here on the forum, but the times where I've come close it would have been a few Dreyn quotes.


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, he's a forum member. Really nice guy, but like I said, sometimes you kinda have to read between the lines a bit. Some of it might sound a little out there, but there's usually a shred of truth to what he says (it's like, you don't think it connects together, but it does). I'll put it this way ... I've never had a signature here on the forum, but the times where I've come close it would have been a few Dreyn quotes.



I've seen a few people complain about Dreyn in threads once or twice. It usually takes me a few reads of his posts to fully understand them, but I don't see why some people dislike him.

P.S. Why not list some of your gear in your sig? I saw a few people doing ti when I joined so I decided I'd do it too. Its handy for people if they want to know what guitar you've posted in a pic or something. I was trying to work out what model that reg LP of yours is. Took me a while, but I got it. Too bad my useless brain has already forgotten


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> I've seen a few people complain about Dreyn in threads once or twice. It usually takes me a few reads of his posts to fully understand them, but I don't see why some people dislike him.
> 
> P.S. Why not list some of your gear in your sig? I saw a few people doing ti when I joined so I decided I'd do it too. Its handy for people if they want to know what guitar you've posted in a pic or something. I was trying to work out what model that reg LP of yours is. Took me a while, but I got it. Too bad my useless brain has already forgotten



Yeah, he's a nice guy who has a good heart. 

The Standard is Clapton signature 'Beano' ... the coolest detail in my opinion is the top ... one half is flamed, and the other half is plain.


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, he's a nice guy who has a good heart.
> 
> The Standard is Clapton signature 'Beano' ... the coolest detail in my opinion is the top ... one half is flamed, and the other half is plain.



Nice! The flame on my LP varies depending on how you look at it. From the left, it has nothing, from the right it has half a flame and one side is discolored, form the front it has a full flame and matching colors. That isn't exactly accurate, but it is a good example.

My LP should have a top like this....






But got this instead lol


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Nice! The flame on my LP varies depending on how you look at it. From the left, it has nothing, from the right it has half a flame and one side is discolored, form the front it has a full flame and matching colors. That isn't exactly accurate, but it is a good example.
> 
> My LP should have a top like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But got this instead lol



Hidden flame rules ... I love when you can move an inch to the left or right and see the top in a totally new light. There are times I look at mine and the entire thing looks plain ... then you move off to the side and it's like 'bam!'.


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Hidden flame rules ... I love when you can move an inch to the left or right and see the top in a totally new light. There are times I look at mine and the entire thing looks plain ... then you move off to the side and it's like 'bam!'.



Now if only mine had a flame like this.





I've seen some R8 and R9s going for $10,000+ because of their flametops.


----------



## FennRx

mismatched YJM full stack? sounds good to me.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> mismatched YJM full stack? sounds good to me.



Dat stack


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> Dat stack



it's a little wobbly, so i snapped the pic and then took it down


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> it's a little wobbly, so i snapped the pic and then took it down



I know what you mean . Even my YJM gets a bit wobbly on carpet with the castor wheels under it.


----------



## blue

how do you get the cabs and head on top of each other without a team of roadies?


----------



## db3266

What is that blue pedal on top of the head?


----------



## FennRx

db3266 said:


> What is that blue pedal on top of the head?



my old DOD Icebox Chorus plugged into the FX loop


----------



## db3266

and that looks like a bad money on the floor with an EP Booster?

I have gone through countless OD pedals with the YJM. I am now back to using the built in boost. It adds the gain and does not colour the tone at all. I am finding that OD pedals thicken and mid boost which I don't find too pleasing.

I might take the plunge and get a Bluesbreaker mk 1 pedal and see how that goes.


----------



## Redstone

I still can't help but think that we have some similarities in out pedal choices, Fenn.


----------



## duncan11

Now my new thing with my YJM is guitar=MXR evhphase 90=EP boost=amp. I tried swapping EP/mxr around but to me the MXR first in the chain sounds the best. Only thing I have in my loop is a boss dd7 delay, and I think I"m gonna add the ditto looper in there too, just need some extra patch cables.


----------



## Silverburst

duncan11 said:


> Now my new thing with my YJM is guitar=MXR evhphase 90=EP boost=amp. I tried swapping EP/mxr around but to me the MXR first in the chain sounds the best. Only thing I have in my loop is a boss dd7 delay, and I think I"m gonna add the ditto looper in there too, just need some extra patch cables.



I just love that combo. With the right guitar it's just instant early EVH.


----------



## Holme

Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing?!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing?!



Probably good as long as he doesn't decide to climb up it. Looks like you've got an Yngwie Jr on you hands, Home. All he needs now is a mini guitar so he can bust out a few killer solos 

Just to be on the safe side, make sure the front casters are facing forward and the back casters are facing backwards. The ones on my 1960AV tend to point inwards after moving it about and that can make it a bit wobbly.


----------



## Holme

Yeah he's into everything at the minute mate!
He's not strong enough to move it-yet!
I'll keep a good eye when he's scooting down that side of the room!



:yoda:


----------



## Redstone

I just got some new strings today, strung up the LP, plugger it into my 2204 and BOOM, awesome tone. Then I unplugged it and plugged into my YJM and BOOM, tonal heaven!

I can't wait to get my 2204 looked over by a tech and retubed. I think it is biased way too hot so it breaks up fairly harshly. It breaks up before 2 on the preamp dial. If only it had auto-bias like my YJM. Problem sorted in a few short minutes.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

S'more YJM porn!


----------



## Redstone

Put those pics in the Afterhours section before you get banned 

Nice pics!


----------



## blue

Redstone said:


> If only it had auto-bias like my YJM. Problem sorted in a few short minutes.




Not a super cheap option, but the Orange/Divo tube sync can be installed, and then your amp would have auto bias. I have one in my old Super P.A., and have another ready to install in my 2204. It's a great piece of kit


----------



## Redstone

blue said:


> Not a super cheap option, but the Orange/Divo tube sync can be installed, and then your amp would have auto bias. I have one in my old Super P.A., and have another ready to install in my 2204. It's a great piece of kit



I'll have a look into it. It might be the way to go for me. Thanks!


----------



## indeedido

Here's a change of pace. I added the George L jumper and got a 30% increase in tone. Not really but I dig the look.


----------



## Redstone

I like having the Red cable because it can do this.





That George L cable looks cool. Very tidy looking.


----------



## Redstone

I made a short clip of my Gretsch plugged into my YJM. The Gretsch really needs the EP booster to get a good crunch out of it.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/1963-gretsch-jet-firebird[/SC]


----------



## dash8311

What does it sound like without the crunch? I think you'd be closer with playing style than different gear (you have the gear 1959/1987), for that tone, anyway


----------



## duncan11

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> S'more YJM porn!



I see I'm not the only one who left the 'made in uk' sticker on the front! Both my YJM and AFD still have theirs affixed. My former AFD #2 the previous owner removed it. 



indeedido said:


> Here's a change of pace. I added the George L jumper and got a 30% increase in tone. Not really but I dig the look.



those do make it look nice and tidy....




Redstone said:


> I made a short clip of my Gretsch plugged into my YJM. The Gretsch really needs the EP booster to get a good crunch out of it.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/1963-gretsch-jet-firebird[/SC]



Is that just with the EP? No on board boost? Not bad if that's it. Never been a huge fan of gretsch and their stock pickups myself but that sounded really good.


----------



## Redstone

Yep, I recorded that with just the EP and the YJM with both volumes on about 7, all mids on around 6 except the presence on 0. If I turn Volume 1 up to 10 with no EP booster, it sounds good, but it is not great for leads. It sounds better for rhythm. I use the EP with the amp volume on 7 since it ads a little more gain when playing single notes.

I've got a Gretsch 3161 Cats Eye with more modern Gretsch PUs and I think it sounds terrible. I'm not sure what year it is, but I think it is like 2004 or something. The PUs in the Jet Firebird are 50 years old and 50 times better. They sounds killer, especially for rhythm. Here is a pic of a Cats Eye, not mine but it is the same model.


----------



## Odin69

That looks pretty nice, but, it can't possibly make the signal go through faster than the Ferrari red jumper? 



indeedido said:


> Here's a change of pace. I added the George L jumper and got a 30% increase in tone. Not really but I dig the look.


----------



## indeedido

No BUT it keeps the donut batter from bottlenecking.


----------



## Redstone

Just curious guys, what amp/s did you have before you got your YJM?

I had a VM 2266c. I'd have kept it if it was a head, but it was taking up too much space.


----------



## Holme

Haze 15 - I sold it to help fund the 1960AX!



I remember Lynne saying "Can't you just use that speaker?"

......& me thinking "Do you know how big this f@@king thing is?!"


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Haze 15 - I sold it to help fund the 1960AX!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Lynne saying "Can't you just use that speaker?"
> 
> ......& me thinking "Do you know how big this f@@king thing is?!"



I thought about using my VM as a cabinet, but the speaker cable was too short


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I thought about using my VM as a cabinet, but the speaker cable was too short





I've heard good things about VM's too!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> I've heard good things about VM's too!



VMs are unreal amps. Awesome tone. I'll buy one again someday. They are great, especially at very low volumes since the master volume has a good sweep. My 2204 goes from nothing to full smack as soon as it hits 1 on the master. And from 0-0.9 there is no sound at all. The VM has a very gradual master volume.


----------



## indeedido

I had a Peavey JSX. Great amp and crunchy as can be. I was looking at a vintage modern but the master is ppimv and doesn't jive with the effects loop where it is in the circuit so I passed. Then I came across the YJM by chance at guitar center and I was hooked.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I played a Marshall JTM60 combo before, great amp, you can really nail the Plexi and JCM800 (well, it's not a YJM of course, but you get the picture) sound, has a nice clean channel as well. I still own it and I'll take it to smaller gigs, where I won't be able to use the YJM. Before I got the YJM, I was going to get a Vintage Modern, but the YJM just destroyed it flat out!  I started off with a Marshall MG30GFX by the way!


----------



## Redstone

My first amp was a Tenson Scream 15, then a Crate GX-15 (worst amp in history), then the VM 2266c and now a YJM and 2204.


----------



## Odin69

indeedido said:


> I had a Peavey JSX. Great amp and crunchy as can be. I was looking at a vintage modern but the master is ppimv and doesn't jive with the effects loop where it is in the circuit so I passed. Then I came across the YJM by chance at guitar center and I was hooked.


 
The JSX is a great amp. I still have mine. I sold a motorcycle a couple of years ago which, allowed me to keep the JSX and buy the YJM and a couple of nice guitars.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Just curious guys, what amp/s did you have before you got your YJM?
> 
> I had a VM 2266c. I'd have kept it if it was a head, but it was taking up too much space.



Just before the YJM I was using the AFD100. I had a mesa triple rec head since 2002 that was used for mostly everything from then till 2010. Sold the mesa, still have the AFD. Both of them are not going anywhere. 



Redstone said:


> My first amp was a Tenson Scream 15, then a Crate GX-15 (worst amp in history), then the VM 2266c and now a YJM and 2204.



Squier 15 combo was my first amp. I ran my guitar into an old 100w reciever stereo head to up the signal, then fed that into the squier 15. I'm amazed I never blew that tiny 8" speaker. My god the worst, god awful tone I ever had, but it was LOUD! Then I got a champ 25 after trying and returning several solid state combos from Fender in the early 90's.


----------



## qbalzuo

Guys, have you ever considered doing some little mods in the YJM? I mean, something that will give you more "gain" without engaging the built-in booster? This DOD booster for me is slightly artificiant, it doesnt sound as warm as the "clean" plexi.

I tried on my 96' strat with SH JB and a Ibanez RG with EMG81 and the Ibanez really got this 80s vibe (I want to archive some classic rock tones such as - Warren DeMartini, Michael Schenker, Eddie Van Halen)

Due to all electronic stuff on board the YJM, I find it very hard to make.
What you would suggest me? Changing the tubes for KT's/6550's? Bias harder pushing?

pozdro


----------



## Redstone

I use the EP booster for a bit of extra gain. I turn the amp down to 7 on both volumes and set the EP at about 10-11 o clock with the gain boost and bright boost on. It sounds perfect for me. Its like having the amp on 11, but since it is really only on 7, you've still for room for a bit more umf from the amp as well as a lot of room for boost from the EP.


----------



## duncan11

qbalzuo said:


> Guys, have you ever considered doing some little mods in the YJM? I mean, something that will give you more "gain" without engaging the built-in booster? This DOD booster for me is slightly artificiant, it doesnt sound as warm as the "clean" plexi.
> 
> I tried on my 96' strat with SH JB and a Ibanez RG with EMG81 and the Ibanez really got this 80s vibe (I want to archive some classic rock tones such as - Warren DeMartini, Michael Schenker, Eddie Van Halen)
> 
> Due to all electronic stuff on board the YJM, I find it very hard to make.
> What you would suggest me? Changing the tubes for KT's/6550's? Bias harder pushing?
> 
> pozdro



I use the EP booster in front, last gig I did, I never engaged the on board boost during the whole show. If I wanted cleaner tones I either dialed back the volume or switch off the EP, but I'd say it was on 95% of that gig.



Redstone said:


> I use the EP booster for a bit of extra gain. I turn the amp down to 7 on both volumes and set the EP at about 10-11 o clock with the gain boost and bright boost on. It sounds perfect for me. Its like having the amp on 11, but since it is really only on 7, you've still for room for a bit more umf from the amp as well as a lot of room for boost from the EP.



Straight out of my playbook, exactly how I run mine!


----------



## FennRx

i've been having a heckuva time getting along with the EP when using my new cab....I 'm not sure I like creambacks. They sound more aggressive to my ears than my G12Ms, so I've been trying to dial in the YJM to compliment them.

But this morning I got the great idea to open the EP Booster. The previous owner was using it with both switches on (which I like when using my G12M cab), but creams definitely prefer both switches off ie vintage.

I still keep it at about 11:00.


----------



## vintmodJCM

qbalzuo said:


> Guys, have you ever considered doing some little mods in the YJM? I mean, something that will give you more "gain" without engaging the built-in booster? This DOD booster for me is slightly artificiant, it doesnt sound as warm as the "clean" plexi.
> 
> I tried on my 96' strat with SH JB and a Ibanez RG with EMG81 and the Ibanez really got this 80s vibe (I want to archive some classic rock tones such as - Warren DeMartini, Michael Schenker, Eddie Van Halen)
> 
> Due to all electronic stuff on board the YJM, I find it very hard to make.
> What you would suggest me? Changing the tubes for KT's/6550's? Bias harder pushing?pozdro



Have you tried a Tube Screamer? An Ibanez TS808 or TS9 or a ProCo Rat/Rat 2 (with LM308) set to modest gain and heavy volume will compliment the YJMs gain structure


----------



## qbalzuo

I've tried the Suhr Riot and my more booster pedals and still wasn't 'it'.


----------



## vintmodJCM

FennRx said:


> i've been having a heckuva time getting along with the EP when using my new cab....I 'm not sure I like creambacks. They sound more aggressive to my ears than my G12Ms, so I've been trying to dial in the YJM to compliment them.
> 
> But this morning I got the great idea to open the EP Booster. The previous owner was using it with both switches on (which I like when using my G12M cab), but creams definitely prefer both switches off ie vintage.
> 
> I still keep it at about 11:00.



Try biasing the tubes differently. Go colder & see if that's what you're looking for. If not, try warmer


----------



## vintmodJCM

duncan11 said:


> I see I'm not the only one who left the 'made in uk' sticker on the front! Both my YJM and AFD still have theirs affixed. My former AFD #2 the previous owner removed it.
> 
> 
> 
> those do make it look nice and tidy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just with the EP? No on board boost? Not bad if that's it. Never been a huge fan of gretsch and their stock pickups myself but that sounded really good.



Angus Young's tone since the 70's comes from a Gretsch humbucker in his Gibson SG


----------



## vintmodJCM

Redstone said:


> The 2204 sounds great, it just needs a few things ironed out to get it working 100%. New tubes and maybe a few other little bits and it'll be good as new. My YJM has more than enough awesome tone to keep me occupied until my 2204 is ready to go. I can't wait to run both amps at once, but once I flog my 1960AV and get an AX, I won't be able to do that anymore so I'd better make the most of it.



If you have a stereo cab, you can run both. Switch to stereo and connect @8ohms per head into the left & right cab inputs. Connect your guitar to the Ch. 1 High input on the YJM, jump Ch. 1 Low input into Ch. 2 High input, and run a 'jumper' instrument cable from Ch. 2 Low input to your JCM800's input. This is a clever Marshall pass-thru feature (of your pure guitar signal) from the days when we used to daisy-chain stacks


----------



## Redstone

vintmodJCM said:


> If you have a stereo cab, you can run both. Switch to stereo and connect @8ohms per head into the left & right cab inputs. Connect your guitar to the Ch. 1 High input on the YJM, jump Ch. 1 Low input into Ch. 2 High input, and run a 'jumper' instrument cable from Ch. 2 Low input to your JCM800's input. This is a clever Marshall pass-thru feature (of your pure guitar signal) from the days when we used to daisy-chain stacks



I've got a Multieffects unit that I can use to run both amps at once. I used to do it with my YJM and JCM1. I'm waiting to get my 2204 checked over by a tech before I use it too much. It doesn't sound bad, but it certainly isn't biased very well. The tubes need to be changed too. Then its stereo time


----------



## vintmodJCM

Three of the best Marshall products on the market: JMP1H, YJM100 & Vintage Modern 425a


----------



## vintmodJCM

Redstone said:


> VMs are unreal amps. Awesome tone. I'll buy one again someday. They are great, especially at very low volumes since the master volume has a good sweep. My 2204 goes from nothing to full smack as soon as it hits 1 on the master. And from 0-0.9 there is no sound at all. The VM has a very gradual master volume.



Vintage Moderns are very misunderstood, mis-marketed amps. They are essentially JTM Plexi amps out of the box, period. Instead of having two channels/four inputs that need jumped, the Body and Tone knobs act as Channel 1 and 2. If you've ever jumped a four-holer, you know what I mean as the Channel Volume knobs become your "body" and "tone, or "bottom" and "top" output-stage eq. Besides that, you can change the KT66's out for most octal-based valves like EL34s. The amp was designed to sound like a 60's JTM utilizing today's features and technology, like FX loops, Master Volume, extra cascaded gain stage, and Digital Reverb. My 2266c had a simple mod that added the JCM clipping diode circuit to the hi-gain stage. It added an extra pot that allowed you to dial in the JCM800 circuit from 0 to 100%. It was awesome, but I had to sell it to make room for the YJM100.

I think they should've named it the Plexi Evolution


----------



## Keaulana

Loud Noise on YJM Channel I high Input


Hi Guys, 

My YJM has a terrible noise, a very loud hiss on channel I high input. it only happens when connected to that input. The other 3 inputs are ok. It makes this noise at a very high volume. I am copying t he link of thevideo so you can here. 

Does anyone know what it's going on with this amp and what I can do to solve this situation??

this amp has less than 10 hours of use.

Thanks

Marshall YJM Noise on channel I, high input - YouTube


----------



## dash8311

vintmodJCM said:


> Angus Young's tone since the 70's comes from a Gretsch humbucker in his Gibson SG



You mean a T-Top, and of of these


----------



## duncan11

Keaulana said:


> Loud Noise on YJM Channel I high Input
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> My YJM has a terrible noise, a very loud hiss on channel I high input. it only happens when connected to that input. The other 3 inputs are ok. It makes this noise at a very high volume. I am copying t he link of thevideo so you can here.
> 
> Does anyone know what it's going on with this amp and what I can do to solve this situation??
> 
> this amp has less than 10 hours of use.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marshall YJM Noise on channel I, high input - YouTube



Have you tried re-biasing the amp with the auto bias? Sometimes mine has made strange noises, or nothing at all once I come off standby. turn fully off, then re-run the autobias, it's solved things 99% of the time. I do recommend a power supply with some kind of voltage regulation. These seem to be very sensitive to the ups and downs of wall voltage. Any UPS system that has AVR will work, just get one that is designed for your country. This ensures the amp will see consistent voltage regardless of what's going on in the walls.


----------



## blue

vintmodJCM said:


> Besides that, you can change the KT66's out for most octal-based valves like EL34s.




I agree with your comments about the Vintage Modern, except for this. as far as I'm aware, the use of EL34's would require some resistor changes in the amp. You can't just slot in any octal valve.

I've mentioned it before, in a different context, and i don't want to seem like I'm advertising it, but the Orange/Divo OV4 or OV2 will allow you to auto bias and use other octal valves, if fitted to a Vintage Modern or any other amp


----------



## arock

Keaulana said:


> Loud Noise on YJM Channel I high Input
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> My YJM has a terrible noise, a very loud hiss on channel I high input. it only happens when connected to that input. The other 3 inputs are ok. It makes this noise at a very high volume. I am copying t he link of thevideo so you can here.
> 
> Does anyone know what it's going on with this amp and what I can do to solve this situation??
> 
> this amp has less than 10 hours of use.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marshall YJM Noise on channel I, high input - YouTube


That's what the amp would sound like if the boost circuit was turned on and with the noise gate off (or the gate threshold was exceeded or turned all the way down). If that's the case - the reason you only hear it on that upper left input is because that's the input you have to use to get access to the boost/gate.

So what settings are you using on the back of the amp? Is the boost on? Boost gain and volume settings? Gate on? Gate threshold setting?


----------



## duncan11

arock said:


> That's what the amp would sound like if the boost circuit was turned on and with the noise gate off (or the gate threshold was exceeded or turned all the way down). If that's the case - the reason you only hear it on that upper left input is because that's the input you have to use to get access to the boost/gate.
> 
> So what settings are you using on the back of the amp? Is the boost on? Boost gain and volume settings? Gate on? Gate threshold setting?



That's what my AFD sounds like, my YJM, even with the EP in front AND if I engaged the boost, with the gate off, doesn't sound that hissy and noisy like that. Maybe he's also running it with zero power attenuation.


----------



## arock

duncan11 said:


> That's what my AFD sounds like, my YJM, even with the EP in front AND if I engaged the boost, with the gate off, doesn't sound that hissy and noisy like that. Maybe he's also running it with zero power attenuation.



Let's hear what he has to say about the back panel settings. Since the problem only occurs on the top left input, the bias and power attenuation explanations don't seem as likely to me as the boost/gate relation.


----------



## duncan11

autobias won't hurt it! As I said, most oddities I've had with mine are all rectified with an autobias session. With how sensitive these things are, it just could have woke up on the wrong side of the sinewave, which would all play into the circuitry of the amp and may hit the boost circuit, but I agree, good suggestion about the gate being set to off.


----------



## Redstone

The Auto-bias has fixed a few things here and there for me in the past.


----------



## Keaulana

duncan11 said:


> Have you tried re-biasing the amp with the auto bias? Sometimes mine has made strange noises, or nothing at all once I come off standby. turn fully off, then re-run the autobias, it's solved things 99% of the time. I do recommend a power supply with some kind of voltage regulation. These seem to be very sensitive to the ups and downs of wall voltage. Any UPS system that has AVR will work, just get one that is designed for your country. This ensures the amp will see consistent voltage regardless of what's going on in the walls.



Yes, I rebiased the amp few times and nothing happens. This noise is louder than the one that comes with the booster engaged and the noise gate disengaged. 

Thanks!


----------



## Keaulana

arock said:


> That's what the amp would sound like if the boost circuit was turned on and with the noise gate off (or the gate threshold was exceeded or turned all the way down). If that's the case - the reason you only hear it on that upper left input is because that's the input you have to use to get access to the boost/gate.
> 
> So what settings are you using on the back of the amp? Is the boost on? Boost gain and volume settings? Gate on? Gate threshold setting?



My setting are at 12 o'clock. Booster off, noise gate off, reverb off, loop off.
Actually the noise is worse and louder than the one that comes with the boost on full gain and no noise gate.

And I have barely used this amp :/

Thanks!


----------



## dash8311

Certainly something wrong with it. If it's still under warrenty it needs to go back for work.


----------



## vintmodJCM

Keaulana said:


> Loud Noise on YJM Channel I high Input
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> My YJM has a terrible noise, a very loud hiss on channel I high input. it only happens when connected to that input. The other 3 inputs are ok. It makes this noise at a very high volume. I am copying t he link of thevideo so you can here.
> 
> Does anyone know what it's going on with this amp and what I can do to solve this situation??
> 
> this amp has less than 10 hours of use.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marshall YJM Noise on channel I, high input - YouTube



Make sure you are using a shielded instrument cable and not an unshielded speaker cable to connect your guitar to the amp.
*------NOTE------
*​*[***If your YJM100 is less than 90 days under active warranty, go to Marshall FIRST and have them deal with it. I believe that Valves are covered for the first 90 days.***]
*
If not, try the following:

Channel 1 Hi Input circuit is the only circuit with the Booster in it. There could be a problem within the Booster circuit. But first I would check the valves. you could be picking up hiss through a bad 12AX7 (in your YJM100 Manual there is a Block Circuit Diagram that will help guide you).

1) First, *WITH THE AMP UNPLUGGED*, remove the back panel and check the seating of each valve. You may find that one or more valves are not completely seated.* Plug in and try it out.*

2) Next, *WITH THE AMP UNPLUGGED*, locate the 12AX7 in the V5 position (facing the back panel, it is the 1st valve to the far left corner next to the shorter Transformer and should have a shield tube over it). 12AX7s have two stages that can function effectively as two separate valves. The first stage of V5, let's call it V5:1, is responsible for the Booster (Volume 3) and Volume I High & Low Input. The second stage, or V5:2, is responsible for the Volume II High & Low Input. Obviously, V5 has special duties regarding gain and hiss and is a "quiet-grade" of 12AX7 (hence the aluminum Shield Tube). It should be replaced with a comparable valve if needed.* Plug in and try it out.* This valve is my biggest suspect.

3) If that doesn't help, *WITH THE AMP UNPLUGGED*, try swapping the V6, V7 and V8 tubes around, as they are the same grade of 12AX7. Also try replacing them one-by-one.* Plug in and try it out.

**Lastly, if the valves aren't the problem, go to Marshall and have them fix it under warranty.*


----------



## vintmodJCM

blue said:


> I agree with your comments about the Vintage Modern, except for this. as far as I'm aware, the use of EL34's would require some resistor changes in the amp. You can't just slot in any octal valve.
> 
> I've mentioned it before, in a different context, and i don't want to seem like I'm advertising it, but the Orange/Divo OV4 or OV2 will allow you to auto bias and use other octal valves, if fitted to a Vintage Modern or any other amp



Right on. Of course it's not a "plug-and-play" type mod. It can be done with some skill & knowledge in electronics


----------



## Keaulana

vintmodJCM said:


> Make sure you are using a shielded instrument cable and not an unshielded speaker cable to connect your guitar to the amp.
> *------NOTE------
> *​*[***If your YJM100 is less than 90 days under active warranty, go to Marshall FIRST and have them deal with it. I believe that Valves are covered for the first 90 days.***]
> *
> If not, try the following:
> 
> Channel 1 Hi Input circuit is the only circuit with the Booster in it. There could be a problem within the Booster circuit. But first I would check the valves. you could be picking up hiss through a bad 12AX7 (in your YJM100 Manual there is a Block Circuit Diagram that will help guide you).
> 
> 1) First, *WITH THE AMP UNPLUGGED*, remove the back panel and check the seating of each valve. You may find that one or more valves are not completely seated.* Plug in and try it out.*
> 
> 2) Next, *WITH THE AMP UNPLUGGED*, locate the 12AX7 in the V5 position (facing the back panel, it is the 1st valve to the far left corner next to the shorter Transformer and should have a shield tube over it). 12AX7s have two stages that can function effectively as two separate valves. The first stage of V5, let's call it V5:1, is responsible for the Booster (Volume 3) and Volume I High & Low Input. The second stage, or V5:2, is responsible for the Volume II High & Low Input. Obviously, V5 has special duties regarding gain and hiss and is a "quiet-grade" of 12AX7 (hence the aluminum Shield Tube). It should be replaced with a comparable valve if needed.* Plug in and try it out.* This valve is my biggest suspect.
> 
> 3) If that doesn't help, *WITH THE AMP UNPLUGGED*, try swapping the V6, V7 and V8 tubes around, as they are the same grade of 12AX7. Also try replacing them one-by-one.* Plug in and try it out.
> 
> **Lastly, if the valves aren't the problem, go to Marshall and have them fix it under warranty.*






Thanks Vint. I am going to try what you told me as soon as I get home and I will let you know. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Redstone

Does anyone else use their YJM as a bass amp? I've got a bass sitting around that I like to use from time to time and my YJMs bass channel works great for it. Now, if only I could play bass


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Does anyone else use their YJM as a bass amp? I've got a bass sitting around that I like to use from time to time and my YJMs bass channel works great for it. Now, if only I could play bass


----------



## Redstone




----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> Does anyone else use their YJM as a bass amp? I've got a bass sitting around that I like to use from time to time and my YJMs bass channel works great for it. Now, if only I could play bass


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


>


----------



## Redstone

But seriously, the YJM makes a good Bass amp too. Maybe thats why Yngwie likes Plexis. I've hear that he like to shred on bass from time to time. Check out 2:06 in this song. You might need headphones to hear it though. Wither that is Yngwie, or his bass player kicks ass.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE_i-AIQZto]Now Your Ships Are Burned - Yngwie Malmsteen(Rising Force) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

Time....







for me to fire up my YJM....


----------



## duncan11

you must use 4...I mean 9...YJMs....to get Yngwie Tone....


----------



## Redstone

I'd love 9 YJMs with 9 fullstacks under them. 3 with Greenbacks, 3 with V30s and 3 with g12-65s. That'd be some heap of fun. I'd need a lot of ABY boxes to rig it all up though. Also I'd need about €35k to buy it all


----------



## duncan11

Nathan Brown said:


> I tried a YJM one day, I liked it, great for those blues tones at low volumes



go play your MG....


----------



## dash8311

lol...


----------



## duncan11

According to Yngwie, there are two objects you can see from space....the great wall of china and his wall of marshalls! 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDhNu0x6QgY[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

I swear I could see his wall of Marshalls from a airplane when I was last flying.


----------



## Los Angeles

Back in the fold. Just picked up my new used YJM yesterday. I had one of the new ones and loved it but in a fit of boutique madness, I sold it and bought a Two Rock. (great amp btw). But I could never get that YJM sound out of my head. So I dumped the Two Rock and pickup up another YJM. Love it. 
I'm looking at a cab, currently using a 2x12 with G75s and yes, it sounds great but I'm jonesin for a 4x12. I know of a 1969ax at a good price...anyone with experience with this cab? Also, does anyone use fancy preamp tubes?


----------



## Redstone

Congrats! I don't think I'll ever sell my YJM. I have only ever used 1 fancy tube in my YJM and it sounded good but crapped out after about 7 months. It change the sound drastically, but only a very small bit. I'll be getting some new tubes for my 2204 so I'll most likely treat my YJM to a new set of preamp and power amp tubes too. I'll probably put 2 of my YJMs power tubes into my 2204 and keep two spare, while I put 4 new ones into my YJM. i'll just swap out all preamp tubes in both amps and keep the old ones from the YJM as spares. The tubes in my 2204 are junk. They sound kinda bad and are probably not working as well as they should.

Check back in a few weeks in the thread and I'll probably have something posted about the new tubes, depending on when I get them. I haven't ordered them yet and probably wont do for a while.

I'm hoping to order 4x reissue Mullard EL34 power tubes and 7x Mullard 12AX7 preamp tubes, 4 for the YJM and 3 for the 2204. Shipping is my main concern since they will be coming from the USA, which means it could be expensive and they could get damaged.


----------



## duncan11

Los Angeles said:


> Back in the fold. Just picked up my new used YJM yesterday. I had one of the new ones and loved it but in a fit of boutique madness, I sold it and bought a Two Rock. (great amp btw). But I could never get that YJM sound out of my head. So I dumped the Two Rock and pickup up another YJM. Love it.
> I'm looking at a cab, currently using a 2x12 with G75s and yes, it sounds great but I'm jonesin for a 4x12. I know of a 1969ax at a good price...anyone with experience with this cab? Also, does anyone use fancy preamp tubes?



I use V30's in my 4x12 1960 from the 90's and my 1936 is stock from the day I got it, in 1995, it takes the YJM well with the GT75s. Can dial in a good beano type tone if I tweak the boost a bit, but it doesn't sound as good thru the 4x12 (the beano setting that is, the amp kicks ass with the 4x12 V30's)


----------



## Redstone

See if you can try your amp with a few different speaker cabs if you can. I didn't get the chance to when I was buying mine for my YJM, so I just went with a 1960AV with V30s since I'd heard good things about V30s and because the cab was rated for 280W. Before I got my 1960AV I had a 1960B with G12T-75s that the store loaned to me. I much preferred my 1960AV to it. Something tells me I should have gone with my initial gut feeling to get a 1960AX, but I took the word of the guy in the store not to go with it. If only I realised sooner that almost everything that spews from his mouth is BS. Oh well, I love my 1960AV, but I might have to try a 1960AX if I ever get the chance.

You can't really go wrong with any of the Marshall 1960 cabs, you just have to figure out which one is for you.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> I'm hoping to order 4x reissue Mullard EL34 power tubes and 7x Mullard 12AX7 preamp tubes, 4 for the YJM and 3 for the 2204. Shipping is my main concern since they will be coming from the USA, which means it could be expensive and they could get damaged.



The Groove Tube EL34M come highly recommended:



John 16:4 said:


> I just put some Groove Tubes EL34M's in my YJM100 today and man do they sound good. This is the best tone yet from an amp that is already my all time favorite amp. These are Chinese Mullard Dual Getter copies that Groove Tubes (Fender) makes. The power rating on my new tubes are 4 and they are biased at 38 ma. These will be my new number one tubes even over the SED Winged C's as long as they hold up well. I will have to put some hours on them.



Should give those a try if they're easier to find. And may as well order 4 JJ EL34 for the 2204, two spares or a quartet for tube rolling in the YJM.


----------



## Los Angeles

Question to all the yjmaniaxs here... Is there any noticeable delay when switching on the boost? I'm getting one. Now maybe in a band context it won't matter, I'll find out tonight during rehearsal, but just playing it alone, when I step on the boost there's a noticeable pause...I'll post a video here with what's happening...

Thanks!!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Los Angeles said:


> Back in the fold. Just picked up my new used YJM yesterday. I had one of the new ones and loved it but in a fit of boutique madness, I sold it and bought a Two Rock. (great amp btw). But I could never get that YJM sound out of my head. So I dumped the Two Rock and pickup up another YJM. Love it.
> I'm looking at a cab, currently using a 2x12 with G75s and yes, it sounds great but I'm jonesin for a 4x12. I know of a 1969ax at a good price...anyone with experience with this cab? Also, does anyone use fancy preamp tubes?



My YJM sounds amazing through my 1960AX! I've tried it with a 1960A before and boy, am I glad, that I picked up a 1960AX! Really brings the character out of the amp.


----------



## FennRx

G12Ms with an EP Booster in front is orgasmic.

I like a mix of cabs.


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> G12Ms with an EP Booster in front is orgasmic.
> 
> I like a mix of cabs.



that cool blue glow of the EP led.....

Since I have the EVH phase 90 right next to mine, in the dark it looks like a binary star system-


----------



## Redstone

Los Angeles said:


> Question to all the yjmaniaxs here... Is there any noticeable delay when switching on the boost? I'm getting one. Now maybe in a band context it won't matter, I'll find out tonight during rehearsal, but just playing it alone, when I step on the boost there's a noticeable pause...I'll post a video here with what's happening...
> 
> Thanks!!



I've never noticed any delay. I don't use the onboard boost as much anymore since I got my EP Booster. I use the EP constantly and use the boost if I want a lot of extra gain.


----------



## Holme

Los Angeles said:


> Question to all the yjmaniaxs here... Is there any noticeable delay when switching on the boost? I'm getting one. Now maybe in a band context it won't matter, I'll find out tonight during rehearsal, but just playing it alone, when I step on the boost there's a noticeable pause...I'll post a video here with what's happening...
> 
> Thanks!!



I've never noticed one either-saying that I kinda use the YJM as a 2 channel amp so probably wouldn't have noticed?!


----------



## Redstone

I think my GAS for Greenbacks has been pushed aside for now, I've got GAS for one of these Rock N' Roll Relics | Angus Model 

I have way too much GAS.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> I think my GAS for Greenbacks has been pushed aside for now, I've got GAS for one of these Rock N' Roll Relics | Angus Model
> 
> I have way too much GAS.



I have one, it's amazing.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> I have one, it's amazing.



That thing is a beauty! I'm thinking of an unrelic'd Black one with a black pickguard. I know a nonrelic'd one doesn't fit in with the name, but if my guitar is going to be worn in, I'd like to wear in my own memories into it. I might also see if I can get a white pickguard thrown in the case with it, just incase I fell like changing it for a while.

I'm guessing the witch hat knobs are custom order?

One other concern of mine is, how sturdy is the neck? I've only owned 2 SGs and on my old 61' RI, if I leaned back or laid the guitar out flat the neck would bend and raise the pitch. It was ultimately what made me dislike that guitar. My Angus SG on the other hand is solid as a rock.


----------



## dash8311

It's solid, you'd love it. [Which doesn't help with GAS, I know]

Billy will make you whichever guitar you specify, Redstone. The sky's the limit: neck profile, pickguard, with or without vibrola, type of tune-o-matic, switches, pot values, knobs, pickup choice, to name a few.

The debate on the relic'ing is endless, one that I won't continue here. I have both brand new (heavily used and thus it's own vintage look) and relic'd guitars. To each his own.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> It's solid, you'd love it. [Which doesn't help with GAS, I know]
> 
> Billy will make you whichever guitar you specify, Redstone. The sky's the limit: neck profile, pickguard, with or without vibrola, type of tune-o-matic, switches, pot values, knobs, pickup choice, to name a few.
> 
> The debate on the relic'ing is endless, one that I won't continue here. I have both brand new (heavily used and thus it's own vintage look) and relic'd guitars. To each his own.



GAS overload right now 

That is awesome. Time to start saving. It could be a while sadly. After shipping to Ireland it could cost around $3500. I may have to consider letting some of my gear go to fund it.


----------



## dash8311

That's the decision, isn't it? To sell gear for different gear, or wait, save, and acquire more. 

Either way, I think you'll enjoy your very own RRR Angus. And to state the obvious, don't sell your YJM.

I went from a 3 amps, 3 cabinet, pedal board full of pedals, wireless, complicated pedal switcher board, to a YJM & JMPH1, cable > tuner > amp/cabinet setup.

Simple is better, it seems.


----------



## Redstone

I hate selling gear I really love. Selling my SG or YJM is not even taken into consideration. I'm still waiting for someone to buy my JCM1C, but it has grown on me a little. I'd hate to part with my LP or Gretsch. I'd probably let go of the LP first if I was going to sell either one. There are plenty of LPs and not many of those Gretschs. I don't think I'll sell my 2204 for a while since I haven't even got it running 100% to enjoy it properly. Maybe next year some time I might part with it, unless it really grows on me. Who knows what will happen, only time will tell. Damn GAS


----------



## dash8311

Yes, I fully understand the GAS. All any of us need is to be told to wait, save your money, then get what you want. 

So, wait, save, get what you want.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Where do you guys set your EPA, when playing at home? Mine is running right after 9 o' clock. That's as loud as I can go at home. I always thought that I'am already on 10 0' clock but no, this is where the next "volume step" is. I took a pic of this since I couldn't believe it as well. This amp is so freakin' loud!


----------



## FennRx

depends on the time of day. I normally try to rock it at 11 to 12 o clock.


----------



## Odin69

That's about where I have mine also. When everyone's gone I turn it up once in awhile to 10. I had it on 12 once and, it was too loud to be in a small room with it. 



AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Where do you guys set your EPA, when playing at home? Mine is running right after 9 o' clock. That's as loud as I can go at home. I always thought that I'am already on 10 0' clock but no, this is where the next "volume step" is. I took a pic of this since I couldn't believe it as well. This amp is so freakin' loud!


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Where do you guys set your EPA, when playing at home? Mine is running right after 9 o' clock. That's as loud as I can go at home. I always thought that I'am already on 10 0' clock but no, this is where the next "volume step" is. I took a pic of this since I couldn't believe it as well. This amp is so freakin' loud!




That's usually about where I keep it when there's people at the house. When I'm by myself then I raise it to around 11 o'clock.


----------



## Redstone

That's exactly where I keep mine too. It is the first noticeable volume change for me. Sometimes I put it up to the next volume change, but not often since it's a bit loud. That's where I had it when I played at my graduation. I've turned it up to 12 o clock a few times, but I usually have to stand outside the door with it shit as much as possible or I have to wear ear plugs. Just imagine having no EPA. Bye bye windows


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I think my GAS for Greenbacks has been pushed aside for now, I've got GAS for one of these Rock N' Roll Relics | Angus Model
> 
> I have way too much GAS.



might want to take some pepto bismol for that GAS 



Redstone said:


> I hate selling gear I really love. Selling my SG or YJM is not even taken into consideration. I'm still waiting for someone to buy my JCM1C, but it has grown on me a little. I'd hate to part with my LP or Gretsch. I'd probably let go of the LP first if I was going to sell either one. There are plenty of LPs and not many of those Gretschs. I don't think I'll sell my 2204 for a while since I haven't even got it running 100% to enjoy it properly. Maybe next year some time I might part with it, unless it really grows on me. Who knows what will happen, only time will tell. Damn GAS



I can say I've got at least 2 of my LP's taht I'll never sell and my YJM and AFD will never be sold either. 




AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Where do you guys set your EPA, when playing at home? Mine is running right after 9 o' clock. That's as loud as I can go at home. I always thought that I'am already on 10 0' clock but no, this is where the next "volume step" is. I took a pic of this since I couldn't believe it as well. This amp is so freakin' loud!



About what's mine set at-






When no one at the house it goes to noon. Once a ran it on 2 oclock. It was awesome but really loud, even when standing about 15' away from it outside in the hall from the room!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> That's exactly where I keep mine too. It is the first noticeable volume change for me. Sometimes I put it up to the next volume change, but not often since it's a bit loud. That's where I had it when I played at my graduation. I've turned it up to 12 o clock a few times, but I usually have to stand outside the door with it shit as much as possible or I have to wear ear plugs. Just imagine having no EPA. Bye bye windows



It's actually the second one, since the first volume change is at 9 'o clock.


----------



## dash8311

About 10 o clock as well. My hearing is very important, and as much as the amp will sound good, I'd like to keep hearing it for years to come. I had to laugh, respectfully of course, at the 'hearing damage' thread, almost every guy here had some level of damage.

Does it really need to be that loud?

If you need to wear earplugs while practicing yourself, it's too loud, in my opinion.


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> It's actually the second one, since the first volume change is at 9 'o clock.



I don't really notice anything until just past 9. There might be a very slight one with mine that is too small to notice.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> Just imagine having no EPA. Bye bye windows



I turned my EPA off one time and let's just say it didn't stay off for long. Words can hardly describe the fury that was unleashed!


----------



## FennRx

JimiRules said:


> I turned my EPA off one time and let's just say it didn't stay off for long. Words can hardly describe the fury that was unleashed!



i've done it a few times. I did last week to break in my new speakers a little faster. I put on my Remington shooting earmuffs.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> I turned my EPA off one time and let's just say it didn't stay off for long. Words can hardly describe the fury that was unleashed!



I've turned it off and set both volume to about 1 and it was way too loud. The house was shaking!


----------



## JimiRules

I had both channels dimed and didn't have any earplugs in. I thought, "how loud can it be?" I found out pretty fast how loud it could be!


----------



## Los Angeles

So my favorite setting is now treble input only no bridge. Presence and Bass jacked up to 9, mid and treble down around 3, volume dimed, boost maxed depending on the guitar. EPA set to taste. Awesomeness. Now time to find a nice 4x12.


----------



## Redstone

Looks nice! Those are some unusual settings  I've never tried them. Mine are

Vol 1: 7
Vol2: 7
Treble: 6
Middle: 5
Bass: 6
Presence: 0
Boost: Off, but using EP booster with bright+gain switches on and knob set to about 11 o clock


----------



## Los Angeles

Redstone said:


> Looks nice! Those are some unusual settings  I've never tried them. Mine are
> 
> Vol 1: 7
> Vol2: 7
> Treble: 6
> Middle: 5
> Bass: 6
> Presence: 0
> Boost: Off, but using EP booster with bright+gain switches on and knob set to about 11 o clock


Congrats on your 2000th post! 
yes, the settings are unusual but they work great. As you know better than I there are so many sounds you can create from this amp it's unreal. These are my settings today.. Tomorrow, they'll probably change.


----------



## Jackdan

Los Angeles said:


> So my favorite setting is now treble input only no bridge. Presence and Bass jacked up to 9, mid and treble down around 3, volume dimed, boost maxed depending on the guitar. EPA set to taste. Awesomeness. Now time to find a nice 4x12.



Wow! No way I can use the onboard boost with only channel 1 (treble). For some reason it distorts the sound in an unfavorable manner - sounds broken. I think Redstone also has the same problem if Im correct???

I also noticed that this happens with the channels jump and volume 2 below 7 on the dial.

Anyone knows someone on this board who is technically savvy enough to explain this or what its caused by?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I've always used the same settings with my YJM, they sound killer IMO!

Presence: 6
Bass: 3-4
Middle: 6
Treble: 4
Volume I: 10
Volume II: 6-7
Boost: Gain on 2 o' clock and Volume on full (don't use it alot though)
Gate: As low as I can possibly go (although it works superbly!)
Reverb: 11 o' clock

Those are the exact same settings as Rickey Medlocke from Lynyrd Skynyrd uses. I can get them tones out of there like you wouldn't believe, but I also get AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, Whitesnake, ZZ Top etc out of there and it just sounds absolutely incredible! As for a matching 4x12 for your YJM, I'd suggest getting the 1960AX or the 1960AHW. I own the AX and the Greenbacks just bring the character out of the amp, a full, crisp and round sound with a lot of bite and clearness to it, I ****in' love it!


----------



## Redstone

@Los Angeles: Thanks. I change my settings almost every day, but they stay roughly in the same place. I generally keep the Presence at 0 and everything else around 6.

@Jackdan: Is there a way of telling what number out of 1500 our YJMs are? If ours are close, maybe YJMs in that batch might have had some small quality control issues or something. I'm going to have a look at the serial number and check the manual to see if it is written in there.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> @Los Angeles: Thanks. I change my settings almost every day, but they stay roughly in the same place. I generally keep the Presence at 0 and everything else around 6.
> 
> @Jackdan: Is there a way of telling what number out of 1500 our YJMs are? If ours are close, maybe YJMs in that batch might have had some small quality control issues or something. I'm going to have a look at the serial number and check the manual to see if it is written in there.



There is, if you take a look at the product completion certificate, your serial number should be as follows: M-Year-Week and lastly the number (which one out of 1500 YJMs you own)


----------



## Holme

Actually the 'number' of the YJM doesn't actually mean anything!

Here's a quote from Santiago himself on a thread at MR asking how many YJM's were made & which number out of 1500 people owned-

"those 4 numbers after the date codes are sequential production numbers but they don't mean that all the previous numbers exist nor that those previous numbers actually belong to YJMs. The serial numbers are unique and assigned by production as per their own production systems and don't mean much to the user apart from the date and the area codes so there is no need to start any polemics about more amps made than claimed.

There were 1500 YJM made"


So there you go!


----------



## Odin69

Redstone said:


> I've turned it off and set both volume to about 1 and it was way too loud. The house was shaking!


 
I tried that once...Let's just say, I needed to change my shorts afterward.


----------



## Redstone

@ACE: My YJM was made in week 39 of 2011.

@Holme: I'm just wondering if Jackdan's YJM was made at the same time as mine since that might help explain why both of us have this boost fizz thing. The week and year might explain why we both have the problem and others don't, hopefully. If they were made in completely different times, then I guess its just a coincidence 


What week/year was your YJMs made in guys?


----------



## dash8311

My YJM is back in action as of yesterday, sounding great.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> @ACE: My YJM was made in week 39 of 2011.
> 
> @Holme: I'm just wondering if Jackdan's YJM was made at the same time as mine since that might help explain why both of us have this boost fizz thing. The week and year might explain why we both have the problem and others don't, hopefully. If they were made in completely different times, then I guess its just a coincidence
> 
> 
> What week/year was your YJMs made in guys?



Redstone, I'll be back on Friday to check the exact serial number but if I remember correctly my certificate said sometime in June 2011. 

The problem is that I want AC/DC tone unboosted and then step on the boost for lead but the AC/DC tone sit at both volumes turned to 5-6. Thus engaging the boost turns it into fizz. Even using an external boost causes the same problem.

I am no tech but I have come to the conclusion that it should be the bright cap over volume 2 that causes the problem. The only thing that doesnt make sense is that it also happens when only channel 1 (upper left channel) is engaged (no jumping). 

I dont know any good techs around my area which I can consult.

Any idea from someone else???


----------



## JimiRules

Thafs strange. Where is your EPA set? I run volume 1 at 5 and volume 2 on around 7 or 8. Then I kick on my clean boost and lower the volume on it and I can get ACDC pretty easy.


----------



## Jackdan

JimiRules said:


> Thafs strange. Where is your EPA set? I run volume 1 at 5 and volume 2 on around 7 or 8. Then I kick on my clean boost and lower the volume on it and I can get ACDC pretty easy.



Jimmy, I have no problem with Volume 2 past 7 on the dial with the boost engaged - sounds good then. As soon as I drop volume 2 below 7 and the boost is engaged it turns to a broken radio.

I love the cleaner AC/DC tones I get with the volumes around 5-6 (boost not engaged). As soon as I push volume 2 pass 7 it becomes to thick for the tone I want.

My Epa is normally set between 10:00 and 12:00 - pretty high and loud.


----------



## Holme

Jackdan said:


> Jimmy, I have no problem with Volume 2 past 7 on the dial with the boost engaged - sounds good then. As soon as I drop volume 2 below 7 and the boost is engaged it turns to a broken radio.
> 
> I love the cleaner AC/DC tones I get with the volumes around 5-6 (boost not engaged). As soon as I push volume 2 pass 7 it becomes to thick for the tone I want.
> 
> My Epa is normally set between 10:00 and 12:00 - pretty high and loud.



What are your settings JD & how are you jumping channels?

Only reason I ask is top left is the only boost input & I find best results are plug the guitar straight into there & jump top right & bottom left otherwise it doesn't sound right to me!

Also where is your presence set at-I find turning it past around 7 things start to sound very fizzy?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> What week/year was your YJMs made in guys?



This is mine-

M-2011-41-1753-1

As you can see model number 1753 in 2011 just wouldn't tie in with 1500!
I initially thought mine was number 753 & the 1 meant something else but as Santiago said the number doesn't really mean anything to the consumer!


----------



## JimiRules

Jackdan said:


> Jimmy, I have no problem with Volume 2 past 7 on the dial with the boost engaged - sounds good then. As soon as I drop volume 2 below 7 and the boost is engaged it turns to a broken radio.
> 
> I love the cleaner AC/DC tones I get with the volumes around 5-6 (boost not engaged). As soon as I push volume 2 pass 7 it becomes to thick for the tone I want.
> 
> My Epa is normally set between 10:00 and 12:00 - pretty high and loud.



The built in boost is pretty bright, which is why I use another pedal to boost mine. Also like Holme said, the presence gets really fizzy once you get it over half way. I always keep mine to zero and rely on the other eq knobs as well as my channel volumes to make any adjustment that I need.


----------



## Redstone

@Holme Our YJMs were made 2 weeks apart from each other 


I usually keep my presence at 0 and still get the fizz problem if I don't have Vol 2 set to 7. Even Vol 1 on its own at 7 fizzes. It seems to be not too bad when Vol 1 is on 10 and Vol 2 on 0. I think it might have something to do with how much bottom end is present when the boost is engaged, so as Jackdan said, maybe something to do with the bright cap? I'm no tech either and I'm not fully confident in my local tech as he wasn't able to figure it out the last time I sent it to him, but I think he was more concentrated on the volume dropping issue I had. I'll play around with settings and see if they make a difference.


----------



## Chris.W

This is interesting reading about the fizz. Mines thick and smooth sounding to me.


----------



## Redstone

Chris.W said:


> This is interesting reading about the fizz. Mines thick and smooth sounding to me.



It only seems to be happening to Jackdan and I. Its not a big deal, but sometimes I like to play without jumpering the channels. I can still use only Channel 1 with my EP booster, but with the onboard boost or a distortion/overdrive pedal, it can fizz up a bit, unless the volume is on 10.


----------



## Jackdan

Holme said:


> What are your settings JD & how are you jumping channels?
> 
> Only reason I ask is top left is the only boost input & I find best results are plug the guitar straight into there & jump top right & bottom left otherwise it doesn't sound right to me!
> 
> Also where is your presence set at-I find turning it past around 7 things start to sound very fizzy?



Tried all the different settings I could think of and it doesnt change the fizz. To explain it, it sounds like playing through a broken speaker with the bass farting in a fizzy way. 

Btw, I read of other members on the Roadhouse forum whose amps behave the same as mine and Redstone's. dont know if something is broken or if thats how they should behave. Played another one in the shop and it behaved different (like the rest of yours), it sounded fuller than mine (better crunch)but mine felt like it had more sustain (better lead). Different parts used?


----------



## Jackdan

My settings:

Presence: 6 Always stays there (played on 0 for months before changing to 6, gives edge!!!)
Bass: 6.5 Always stays there
Middel: 4-6 changes depending on mood
Trebble:4.5-6 changes with volume
Vol 1: 6.5
Vol 2: 8

Boost engaged: vol: 1:00 gain: 2:00
Epa between 10:00 and 12:00


----------



## dash8311

Jackdan said:


> Jimmy, I have no problem with Volume 2 past 7 on the dial with the boost engaged - sounds good then. As soon as I drop volume 2 below 7 and the boost is engaged it turns to a broken radio.
> 
> I love the cleaner AC/DC tones I get with the volumes around 5-6 (boost not engaged). As soon as I push volume 2 pass 7 it becomes to thick for the tone I want.
> 
> My Epa is normally set between 10:00 and 12:00 - pretty high and loud.



0-2-4-6-8 (un-jumped), no boost, SG volume 8 for rhythm, 10 for solo, tone 5.

That's AC/DC without an SVDS/TSR. If it doesn't sound good, turn up the EPA (make it louder). It's there!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

You shouldn't need a boost for AC/DC tones w/the YJM.


----------



## Jackdan

crossroadsnyc said:


> You shouldn't need a boost for AC/DC tones w/the YJM.



Unboosted = AC/DC
Boosted = leads


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> You shouldn't need a boost for AC/DC tones w/the YJM.



I use a boost for AC/DC, but in a weird way. I set the amp to about 7 on both volumes, EP booster on about 11 o clock and turn my guitar down to about 5-7 for rhythm, then turn it up to 10 for lead. It is similar to having about this much gain for leads. I'd love to hear it through a set of Greenbacks. My V30s don't break up as much as them so I'd probably have to turn down the EP booster a bit.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en7EKL1pX5w]Angus Young Guitar Solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dash8311

The Schaffer Replica TSR that's being worked on will be great with a YJM!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHrPpxBJjSc&feature=share&list=UU92ejkUPNETsgbK2IvfmABg]AC/DC's "Highway To Hell", The Schaffer Replica[/ame]


----------



## pleximaster

Almost exactly a year ago I had a serious injury from a cardiac arrest that for instance set back my playing in my left hand. I have to relearn a lot of touch and all fast finger settings and Arpeggios as if all these memories had been erased from the brain hard drive. It is tuff since I have played the guitar since I was 6-7 years old and now soon 40. I have sold off a lot of guitars and amps but still want to play the guitar good again and I still have a lot if gear. For instance the YJM! I fired it up today and what a tone monster it is! It is really that good! The YJM and my JMP1s 50th are the ones I play nowadays. I have a lot of old plexis but it they are not so fun to play nowadays when my playing is off. They are so damn loud and so are every damn mistake I make while playing them. Using the EPA with a little boost and the noise gate makes it a lot easier to practise and having good tone!

Release the fury!!! 

Best plexi


----------



## Redstone

pleximaster said:


> Almost exactly a year ago I had a serious injury from a cardiac arrest that for instance set back my playing in my left hand. I have to relearn a lot of touch and all fast finger settings and Arpeggios as if all these memories had been erased from the brain hard drive. It is tuff since I have played the guitar since I was 6-7 years old and now soon 40. I have sold off a lot of guitars and amps but still want to play the guitar good again and I still have a lot if gear. For instance the YJM! I fired it up today and what a tone monster it is! It is really that good! The YJM and my JMP1s 50th are the ones I play nowadays. I have a lot of old plexis but it they are not so fun to play nowadays when my playing is off. They are so damn loud and so are every damn mistake I make while playing them. Using the EPA with a little boost and the noise gate makes it a lot easier to practise and having good tone!
> 
> Release the fury!!!
> 
> Best plexi



Sorry to hear about your injury. Glad you are loving your YJM and JCM1. I don't know anyone could use a Plexi without an attenuator or being in a completely different room. They are just so ear-shatteringly loud. Good luck with regaining your playing ability. I've been playing for about 6-7 year and I can only barely play lead. I can play a few bits of lead over a basic pentatonic scale position, but I have no idea what one it is or anything. I'm not one for theory, I just can't concentrate long enough to learn it.


----------



## duncan11

pleximaster said:


> Almost exactly a year ago I had a serious injury from a cardiac arrest that for instance set back my playing in my left hand. I have to relearn a lot of touch and all fast finger settings and Arpeggios as if all these memories had been erased from the brain hard drive. It is tuff since I have played the guitar since I was 6-7 years old and now soon 40. I have sold off a lot of guitars and amps but still want to play the guitar good again and I still have a lot if gear. For instance the YJM! I fired it up today and what a tone monster it is! It is really that good! The YJM and my JMP1s 50th are the ones I play nowadays. I have a lot of old plexis but it they are not so fun to play nowadays when my playing is off. They are so damn loud and so are every damn mistake I make while playing them. Using the EPA with a little boost and the noise gate makes it a lot easier to practise and having good tone!
> 
> Release the fury!!!
> 
> Best plexi



Good luck on your rehab. I have been a musician since the age of 5. I can only imagine how much of a struggle you must have had to go thru. While I went on a self imposed 2+yr hiatus due to my nerve/hand issues, I think now I'm seeing evidence that my playing at times is stronger than what it was before. Yeah there are a few things which I feel I used to be able to execute a lot better before 2004 when my nerve issues started, but a lot better than when I got back into playing in 2011. Keep at it!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury. Glad you are loving your YJM and JCM1. I don't know anyone could use a Plexi without an attenuator or being in a completely different room. They are just so ear-shatteringly loud. Good luck with regaining your playing ability. I've been playing for about 6-7 year and I can only barely play lead. I can play a few bits of lead over a basic pentatonic scale position, but I have no idea what one it is or anything. I'm not one for theory, I just can't concentrate long enough to learn it.



You should totally take the time to learn all the scales n' stuff. Lead is so fun to play and once you know all the scales, positions etc, all you need is creativity to create awesome solos and licks. Since you're an AC/DC fan, I think that you're able to play some of the solos? Anyway, I've been playing for roughly 5 years now. Most people don't believe that though, they always think that I've been playing for at least 12 or something  (not trying to be a smug here) If you need an advice or something, you can always ask me, I'll try to help you as good as I can, but you're a good guitarist and you sure got the ability to play lead stuff! Rock N' Roll!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> You should totally take the time to learn all the scales n' stuff. Lead is so fun to play and once you know all the scales, positions etc, all you need is creativity to create awesome solos and licks. Since you're an AC/DC fan, I think that you're able to play some of the solos? Anyway, I've been playing for roughly 5 years now. Most people don't believe that though, they always think that I've been playing for at least 12 or something  (not trying to be a smug here) If you need an advice or something, you can always ask me, I'll try to help you as good as I can, but you're a good guitarist and you sure got the ability to play lead stuff! Rock N' Roll!



I have the time, especially this year, I just don't have the concentration. I also have no idea where to start. I only know the pattern I've posted below. I move it around the fretboard, usually starting on the 3rd, 5th, 7th or 9th fret.

I think I may have stumbled on something that might be right for me. Its not as long as some of the stuff I've seen. My short attention span for reading stuff like this might let me get through this. Would this be a good place to start maybe? Music Theory for the Short Attention Span from FolkBlues.Com


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I have the time, especially this year, I just don't have the concentration. I also have no idea where to start. I only know the pattern I've posted below. I move it around the fretboard, usually starting on the 3rd, 5th, 7th or 9th fret.
> 
> I think I may have stumbled on something that might be right for me. Its not as long as some of the stuff I've seen. My short attention span for reading stuff like this might let me get through this. Would this be a good place to start maybe? Music Theory for the Short Attention Span from FolkBlues.Com



Would be pretty good, if you ask me! However, I'd recommend learning the basic pentatonic scale first. If you get this down, you'll be able to play some killer solos already, then you should learn all the rest and with a lot of practice, you'll be a lead monster!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Jackdan said:


> My settings:
> 
> Presence: 6 Always stays there (played on 0 for months before changing to 6, gives edge!!!)
> Bass: 6.5 Always stays there
> Middel: 4-6 changes depending on mood
> Trebble:4.5-6 changes with volume
> Vol 1: 6.5
> Vol 2: 8
> 
> Boost engaged: vol: 1:00 gain: 2:00
> Epa between 10:00 and 12:00



I always keep the Presence on 6 as well, gives it a really cutting and snappy sound!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Would be pretty good, if you ask me! However, I'd recommend learning the basic pentatonic scale first. If you get this down, you'll be able to play some killer solos already, then you should learn all the rest and with a lot of practice, you'll be a lead monster!



Are these basic? I've got no idea lol


----------



## duncan11

need some inspiration, perseverance and practice, good, now you do it....


----------



## duncan11

good, now you try it....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

He needs to lose the Ozzy / Mary Kate Olsen style sunglasses


----------



## Redstone




----------



## crossroadsnyc

Do a search on Ozzy & Mary Kate Olsen wearing the same glasses


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Do a search on Ozzy & Mary Kate Olsen wearing the same glasses




I can't tell which is which


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> I can't tell which is which



Exactly


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I can't tell which is which



That reminds me-I'm off to see Black Sabbath on December 14th!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> That reminds me-I'm off to see Black Sabbath on December 14th!



Lucky bugger! The last gig I was at was AC/DC in 2009. here is the best video I can find on youtube of it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L7JUq54Pyw]AC/DC Punchestown, Dublin, June 28th '09 THUNDERSTRUCK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Los Angeles

Using my Bad Cat Unleash with the YJM... 
I decided to try jacking up the YJM to max and running it thru the Bad Cat Unleash. The Unleash is an attenuator/amplifier with two levels of attenuation that are footswitchable. Thusly, I can set one side for rhythm and one for lead. It really works great and the gain is so sweeeet-and theres no tone-coloring that I can hear, but then again, since I have never had the YJM dimed with the EPA off, it's hard to compare.


----------



## dash8311

I have an Aracom and usually run some level of EPA and/or attenuation to find the sound I want. The BadCat is a pretty cool device though, with foot switchable volumes and ability to actually add volume (say for a 1 watter that needs to cut through the drummer?).


----------



## Redstone

How quiet in comparison to the EPA does that Bad Cat go if you use it with no EPA? Would you compare it to say the EPA at 9 o clock, 10 o clock, 11, 12 etc.


----------



## Los Angeles

Redstone said:


> How quiet in comparison to the EPA does that Bad Cat go if you use it with no EPA? Would you compare it to say the EPA at 9 o clock, 10 o clock, 11, 12 etc.



The bad cat gets whisper quiet even when the epa is off completely. I wouldn't compare it to the EPA at all since a jacked up 100 watt amp reacts differently than the amp running at 5 watts. Totally different tone.


----------



## Redstone

Los Angeles said:


> The bad cat gets whisper quiet even when the epa is off completely. I wouldn't compare it to the EPA at all since a jacked up 100 watt amp reacts differently than the amp running at 5 watts. Totally different tone.



I know it would have a very different tone, but how loud is it volume wise? For example, is it as loud as someone talking or shouting, or your TV set to volume 5/10 or 8/10.


----------



## Los Angeles

Redstone said:


> I know it would have a very different tone, but how loud is it volume wise? For example, is it as loud as someone talking or shouting, or your TV set to volume 5/10 or 8/10.



It's as loud as you want it. i can get it as low as talking volume or blast it. The tone does not change. I can have the amp pushing 100 watts with both volumes dimed and the bad cat outputs whatever volume you want. I'll try to make a video...


----------



## Redstone

Los Angeles said:


> It's as loud as you want it. i can get it as low as talking volume or blast it. The tone does not change. I can have the amp pushing 100 watts with both volumes dimed and the bad cat outputs whatever volume you want. I'll try to make a video...



I'll probably keep the Bad Cat in mind if I ever get a non-master volume amp, it seems like a decent price and has nice features.


----------



## Odin69

Hey LA, does that Bad Cat have adjustable Ohmn setting (4,8,16) or, is it a fixed setting?



Los Angeles said:


> Using my Bad Cat Unleash with the YJM...
> I decided to try jacking up the YJM to max and running it thru the Bad Cat Unleash. The Unleash is an attenuator/amplifier with two levels of attenuation that are footswitchable. Thusly, I can set one side for rhythm and one for lead. It really works great and the gain is so sweeeet-and theres no tone-coloring that I can hear, but then again, since I have never had the YJM dimed with the EPA off, it's hard to compare.


----------



## blue

Hi Odin69, hope no one minds if i answer.

The Unleash prefers an 8 ohm input, but will work with 16 or 4. It then uses a class D 100 watt power amp to re-amp the signal. If you plug it into an 8 Ohm cab, it puts out 100 watts; a 16 ohm cab will get 50 watts, while a 4 ohm cab will get way over 100 watts, I can't actually remember how much.

So, ideally 8 ohms on both sides, but it will work fine with other settings. I personally use an 8 ohm output from the amp, to be safe, but then on to my 16 ohm cab.


----------



## Odin69

blue said:


> Hi Odin69, hope no one minds if i answer.
> 
> The Unleash prefers an 8 ohm input, but will work with 16 or 4. It then uses a class D 100 watt power amp to re-amp the signal. If you plug it into an 8 Ohm cab, it puts out 100 watts; a 16 ohm cab will get 50 watts, while a 4 ohm cab will get way over 100 watts, I can't actually remember how much.
> 
> So, ideally 8 ohms on both sides, but it will work fine with other settings. I personally use an 8 ohm output from the amp, to be safe, but then on to my 16 ohm cab.


 

Like you mentioned, it looks like you would set your amp to 8 ohmns to plug into the Bad Cat and, it doesn't seem to matter what ohmn the cabinet is? The speaker out says 4,8, or 16 ohmn on it. Unless, you're supposed to plug two 16 ohmn cabinets because, the amps set to 8 ohmn or, one 8 ohmn cabinet?


----------



## Los Angeles

That is correct..8ohm input and any output. Btw, I just used the YJM and the badcat together last night and it was fantastic. I had a rehearsal and had the yjm running at about 75 watts with the channels jumped. The first set i never even turned on the boost, just worked the volume controls on the guitar and tossed in a zendrive pedal on occasion but could have done the whole set without it the YJM was that good.. 2nd set I used the boost with gain about half maybe a little less...amazing. The YJM is the most versitle 1 channel amp I've ever played..being able to ride the guitar volume and get sweet cleans then roll up and hear the roar was fabulous..using the bad cat was key and it has dual volumes that are footswitchable although I only used one level since I couldn't find my footswitch, but when I do...look out.... And I was running thru a home made 2x12 with g1275's. Imagine if I had a real grown-up cab!


----------



## Odin69

Yeah, I'm finding out myself, a one channel amp can really do a lot. Especially with a LP or, other two volume knob style guitar. I find that I'm playing my other amps the same way, by just using one channel instead of switching to the clean channel. I just flick my toggle to the neck pickup, which already has the volume turned down, set for a clean tone.


----------



## Redstone

I love how well the wiring config on my SG and LP works with the YJM. I have the neck set to clean and the bridge set full blast. If I ever get a strat, I'm going to have to wire 3 volumes to it


----------



## blue

Odin69 said:


> Like you mentioned, it looks like you would set your amp to 8 ohmns to plug into the Bad Cat and, it doesn't seem to matter what ohmn the cabinet is? The speaker out says 4,8, or 16 ohmn on it. Unless, you're supposed to plug two 16 ohmn cabinets because, the amps set to 8 ohmn or, one 8 ohmn cabinet?


Your amp plugs into a dummy load, that's the 8ohm input. then the Bad Cat's own internal 100 watt amp goes to the outputs, so that has no effect on the amplifier you have plugged into the 8ohm input.

I've emailed BadCat, and while 8 ohms is the ideal from your amp, it is safe with 16 or 4, if you have an amp that doesn't have an 8ohm option.

The two outputs on the back of the Unleash shouldn't total any less than 4 ohms. so, any one cab from 16 to 4 is fine. two 16s is 8, that's fine. and two 8ohm cabs is 4 ohms, so that's ok too. you couldn't use two 4 ohm cabs. personally, i've never even seen a 4 ohm cab, so that should be ok


----------



## marshallmellowed

blue said:


> Your amp plugs into a dummy load, that's the 8ohm input. then the Bad Cat's own internal 100 watt amp goes to the outputs, so that has no effect on the amplifier you have plugged into the 8ohm input.
> 
> I've emailed BadCat, and while 8 ohms is the ideal from your amp, it is safe with 16 or 4, if you have an amp that doesn't have an 8ohm option.
> 
> The two outputs on the back of the Unleash shouldn't total any less than 4 ohms. so, any one cab from 16 to 4 is fine. two 16s is 8, that's fine. and two 8ohm cabs is 4 ohms, so that's ok too. you couldn't use two 4 ohm cabs. personally, i've never even seen a 4 ohm cab, so that should be ok



So, what you're hearing is a low level signal tapped from the Bad Cat load resistor, and then amplified through a solid state Class D power amplifier. The YJM power amp is not driving the speaker cab and has no direct interaction with the speaker cab.


----------



## duncan11

I got to play a real vintage 1967 Plexi 100watter yesterday. Man, the EPA on the YJM is the coolest thing to have. When I channel jumped, I could not turn it up farther than 3 before it was just too damn loud in the store. It had great tone, but not enough breakup for me but I could not go higher! So I had to use a tube screamer to give it a little more grunt without getting too loud. I could only wonder what that thing would have sounded like if I set it to 9 and 9 like my YJM is set at.  I'd say that the EPA is the best feature of the YJM for sure.


----------



## Odin69

marshallmellowed said:


> So, what you're hearing is a low level signal tapped from the Bad Cat load resistor, and then amplified through a solid state Class D power amplifier. The YJM power amp is not driving the speaker cab and has no direct interaction with the speaker cab.


 
 Hmm, that's kind of what I was thinking when I read it too. I guess it would be like miking your amp and putting it through a PA system? Since, the Unleash is a re-amp product.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> @ACE: My YJM was made in week 39 of 2011.
> 
> @Holme: I'm just wondering if Jackdan's YJM was made at the same time as mine since that might help explain why both of us have this boost fizz thing. The week and year might explain why we both have the problem and others don't, hopefully. If they were made in completely different times, then I guess its just a coincidence
> 
> 
> What week/year was your YJMs made in guys?



Btw: my YJM was made in week 24 of 2011 and went through final inspection on the 21st of June 2011.


----------



## Los Angeles

Lovin' the YJM so much I don't even stop to retune my guitar. Sounds great with all my pedals, Vintage Rat, Keeley TS, and Hermida Zendrive (loves the Zendrive).. It's funny, my rehearsal studio is two doors down from this place




Everytime i drive by I always wonder if I should have bought a Friedman amp..i see them thru the window and gaze in wonderment. Then I plug into the YJM and all is right again, though my next amp will be a Friedman BE100.


----------



## Odin69

Los Angeles said:


> Lovin' the YJM so much I don't even stop to retune my guitar. Sounds great with all my pedals, Vintage Rat, Keeley TS, and Hermida Zendrive (loves the Zendrive.


 
 It does handle pedals pretty well.


----------



## Redstone

I decided to tune up to regular E-A-D-G-B-e tubing for the first time in a while. I've been playing in D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-d# for almost a year and it feels good to change. First thing I did play blast Sin City through my YJM with my SG in a typical AC/DC fashion of beating to crap out of the guitar. No pedals, just guitar into amp. Wow. Just wow. Ain't nothin' like a Plexi.

Give a shot at changing your tuning. If you are in standard E tuning, go down to D#. If you are already in D# go up to E. And maybe for a bit of fun, go 3 half steps down to C# and play some old Sabbath. I half wish my guitar had that Gibson min-e tune thing so I wouldn't have to spend 5 mins tuning my guitar up and down 3 half steps


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I decided to tune up to regular E-A-D-G-B-e tubing for the first time in a while. I've been playing in D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-d# for almost a year and it feels good to change. First thing I did play blast Sin City through my YJM with my SG in a typical AC/DC fashion of beating to crap out of the guitar. No pedals, just guitar into amp. Wow. Just wow. Ain't nothin' like a Plexi.
> 
> Give a shot at changing your tuning. If you are in standard E tuning, go down to D#. If you are already in D# go up to E. And maybe for a bit of fun, go 3 half steps down to C# and play some old Sabbath. I half wish my guitar had that Gibson min-e tune thing so I wouldn't have to spend 5 mins tuning my guitar up and down 3 half steps



When I tried out the murphy 2013 20th anniversary axe, I think it was detuned to Eb, with the way that guitars pickups are, it sounded extra gritty and meaty. I like it. I use standard tuning all the time, but that extra half step down does have some sonic goodness within.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> When I tried out the murphy 2013 20th anniversary axe, I think it was detuned to Eb, with the way that guitars pickups are, it sounded extra gritty and meaty. I like it. I use standard tuning all the time, but that extra half step down does have some sonic goodness within.



I've noticed that a few guitar stores tune tune a half step. Maybe they do it because it seems so different to people who normally use standard tuning. When I was buying my LP, all the guitars were tubed down a half step. I asked for a tuner and sure enough it was tuned down, as were the other LPs I played.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I've noticed that a few guitar stores tune tune a half step. Maybe they do it because it seems so different to people who normally use standard tuning. When I was buying my LP, all the guitars were tubed down a half step. I asked for a tuner and sure enough it was tuned down, as were the other LPs I played.



Well if you have GC's by you, in the main floor area, literally all the guitars that are not Fender or the lower end Gibsons are all tuned to like D or C for the kids who walk in and have no concept of what good guitars, amps and tone is. Dean's, Line 6, Mesas, BC Rich's....etc...I only deal with the Platinum room guys, and all their guitars in there are standard tuning for the most part. We had some cold weather here so I bet that factored into it. 

What's funny, is while I was waiting on the deal to be OK'd I was hanging out in the vintage room next to the 67 plexi I had piped the murphy thru. (that was nice experience btw...) Some dudes came in there and thought I worked there so I humored them with their questions. They were noticing the vintage strats behind the case for 20-40k and some 70's strats for 2k. "Hey why are those strats so expensive, what makes them different" Um..,might be due to the fact that those are a 56, 57 and 58  Amazes me how many customers are totally clueless....


----------



## FennRx

duncan11 said:


> Well if you have GC's by you, in the main floor area, literally all the guitars that are not Fender or the lower end Gibsons are all tuned to like D or C for the kids who walk in and have no concept of what good guitars, amps and tone is. Dean's, Line 6, Mesas, BC Rich's....etc...I only deal with the Platinum room guys, and all their guitars in there are standard tuning for the most part. We had some cold weather here so I bet that factored into it.
> 
> What's funny, is while I was waiting on the deal to be OK'd I was hanging out in the vintage room next to the 67 plexi I had piped the murphy thru. (that was nice experience btw...) Some dudes came in there and thought I worked there so I humored them with their questions. They were noticing the vintage strats behind the case for 20-40k and some 70's strats for 2k. "Hey why are those strats so expensive, what makes them different" Um..,might be due to the fact that those are a 56, 57 and 58  Amazes me how many customers are totally clueless....



customers are usually clueless and that's not limited to guitars. And unfortunately the sales staff is usually reflective of the client base. My GC sells mostly low end crap. So the sales team knows jack about anything of value. Here's the most recent exchange I had with a GC salesman (copied from a post on a different forum):

had some time to kill today before picking my son up from daycare, so I stopped into GC to browse the used gear. I spied a purple Marshall 1960a cab that according to the tag was loaded with greenbacks. That got my attention. ;D

So I grabbed a Marshall JMP1 head and set up shop. Over comes the salesman.

GC: You don't want to use that head, bro.
Me: Why?
GC: It's _dangerously underpowered_ for that cab.
Me: Uh, it will be fine. I have the impedance matched. This amp can drive the cab just fine.
GC: Well yeah, but long term it would be bad. That cab has 4 greenbacks. It's meant to be used with a 100w head.
Me: Uh, ok. But this is the closest thing to a plexi I can use right now.
GC: Nah man. There are two plexi reissues right over there.
Me: Umm....those are 100w non-master volume Marshalls . Do you really want me to plug into one of those here?
GC: *shrugs* Oh, ok. No problem.

Seriously. Dangerously underpowered? wtf?

smh


----------



## duncan11

FennRx said:


> customers are usually clueless and that's not limited to guitars. And unfortunately the sales staff is usually reflective of the client base. My GC sells mostly low end crap. So the sales team knows jack about anything of value. Here's the most recent exchange I had with a GC salesman (copied from a post on a different forum):
> 
> had some time to kill today before picking my son up from daycare, so I stopped into GC to browse the used gear. I spied a purple Marshall 1960a cab that according to the tag was loaded with greenbacks. That got my attention. ;D
> 
> So I grabbed a Marshall JMP1 head and set up shop. Over comes the salesman.
> 
> GC: You don't want to use that head, bro.
> Me: Why?
> GC: It's _dangerously underpowered_ for that cab.
> Me: Uh, it will be fine. I have the impedance matched. This amp can drive the cab just fine.
> GC: Well yeah, but long term it would be bad. That cab has 4 greenbacks. It's meant to be used with a 100w head.
> Me: Uh, ok. But this is the closest thing to a plexi I can use right now.
> GC: Nah man. There are two plexi reissues right over there.
> Me: Umm....those are 100w non-master volume Marshalls . Do you really want me to plug into one of those here?
> GC: *shrugs* Oh, ok. No problem.
> 
> Seriously. Dangerously underpowered? wtf?
> 
> smh



yup that is about right....


----------



## Redstone

I've only ever been in two GCs when I was in the USA. I was playing a Gibson LP Classic Custom through a little MG15CFX. Employee walks over, "Hey man, that sounds great. Those Marshall *tube* amps are awesome. Let me know if you need any help". I never knew MGs were tube amps 

The guy in my local music store isn't exactly a genius either. Din't even get me started on him, or the rest of the staff. I'd actually rather travel ver to the UK when buying a guitar. Much better selection in most stores and the staff are actually nice. Not to mention they actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

"Hey man, that sounds great. Those Marshall *tube* amps are awesome. Let me know if you need any help". 

This actually made my day!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> "Hey man, that sounds great. Those Marshall *tube* amps are awesome. Let me know if you need any help".
> 
> This actually made my day!



That guy was a real genius  I wish I had his knowledge of guitar amps


----------



## 66 galaxie

AllenCollins Explorer, I posted something you might like over on the Show us your Gibsons thread... 
Oops.. Lets see your Gibsons thread that is.


----------



## Redstone

Heres a link. I like! 

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/12630-lets-see-your-gibsons-22.html#post999200


----------



## 66 galaxie

Redstone said:


> Heres a link. I like!
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/12630-lets-see-your-gibsons-22.html#post999200



And of course there is a YJM in there somewhere.


----------



## Redstone

66 galaxie said:


> And of course there is a YJM in there somewhere.



I knew it was a YJM when I spotted the Ferrari Red cable 

Whats that on top if it? A standard SLP?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Redstone said:


> I knew it was a YJM when I spotted the Ferrari Red cable
> 
> Whats that on top if it? A standard SLP?



Yep, one of the early reissues.


----------



## Redstone

66 galaxie said:


> Yep, one of the early reissues.



What about those cabs? Do you happen to have some Greenbacks and V30s? I've been thinking of swapping my 1960AV with V30s for a 1960AX the greenbacks, or maybe just buying a 1960BX. I love the sound of my V30s, but I seem to prefer Greenbacks from what I've seen in a few comparisons.


----------



## Mat_P

Redstone said:


> What about those cabs? Do you happen to have some Greenbacks and V30s? I've been thinking of swapping my 1960AV with V30s for a 1960AX the greenbacks, or maybe just buying a 1960BX. I love the sound of my V30s, but I seem to prefer Greenbacks from what I've seen in a few comparisons.



Redstone, it'll be the last time I'll tell ya, but you should really try the handwired cabs with the G12H30 heritage greenbacks (yes, they are greenbacks, too), IMO the best cabs Marshall made in the past 40+ years.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Mat_P said:


> Redstone, it'll be the last time I'll tell ya, but you should really try the handwired cabs with the G12H30 heritage greenbacks (yes, they are greenbacks, too), IMO the best cabs Marshall made in the past 40+ years.


----------



## Redstone

Mat_P said:


> Redstone, it'll be the last time I'll tell ya, but you should really try the handwired cabs with the G12H30 heritage greenbacks (yes, they are greenbacks, too), IMO the best cabs Marshall made in the past 40+ years.



I've thought about them, but they are non-existant in the 2nd hand market here in Ireland. 1960AXs are difficult to come by as well, especially in good condition. The AHW is also about €120 more than an AX. They are around €900-1000 ($1200-1350) where as the AX is about €760-780 ($1000-1050) and the BX is even cheaper than that for some reason. Used 1960AV/AX cabs go as low as €350. I have yet to see a used 1960AHW or BHW for sale. I wouldn't mind an AHW or BHW cab, but they are very hard to come by. If I do find one, I'll probably snap it up and change the grill cloth.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Redstone said:


> What about those cabs? Do you happen to have some Greenbacks and V30s? I've been thinking of swapping my 1960AV with V30s for a 1960AX the greenbacks, or maybe just buying a 1960BX. I love the sound of my V30s, but I seem to prefer Greenbacks from what I've seen in a few comparisons.



The B cab under the YJM has greenbacks. The other two are 75s. I have some V30s sitting here waiting for me to build a cab.


----------



## Redstone

66 galaxie said:


> The B cab under the YJM has greenbacks. The other two are 75s. I have some V30s sitting here waiting for me to build a cab.



If you do make a cab out of them, do let me know how they sound compared to Greenbacks with your Plexi or your YJM if you don't mind.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Will do


----------



## duncan11

66 galaxie said:


> AllenCollins Explorer, I posted something you might like over on the Show us your Gibsons thread...
> Oops.. Lets see your Gibsons thread that is.



can a mod please ban 66 galaxie for posting open porn.....



of the amp kind....


----------



## Mat_P

Redstone said:


> ...... I have yet to see a used 1960AHW or BHW for sale.......



Ever wondered why?


----------



## Redstone

Mat_P said:


> Ever wondered why?



Fair point


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> I've thought about them, but they are non-existant in the 2nd hand market here in Ireland. 1960AXs are difficult to come by as well, especially in good condition. The AHW is also about €120 more than an AX. They are around €900-1000 ($1200-1350) where as the AX is about €760-780 ($1000-1050) and the BX is even cheaper than that for some reason. Used 1960AV/AX cabs go as low as €350. I have yet to see a used 1960AHW or BHW for sale. I wouldn't mind an AHW or BHW cab, but they are very hard to come by. If I do find one, I'll probably snap it up and change the grill cloth.



Part of the magic is in the grill cloth


----------



## JimiRules

crossroadsnyc said:


> Part of the magic is in the grill cloth



This... and if you want even more mojo add the "100" badge.


----------



## Redstone

There is just something I prefer about the grill cloth on the AX. I like the look of it.

(Sorry for stealing your pic, ACE)


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> There is just something I prefer about the grill cloth on the AX. I like the look of it.
> 
> (Sorry for stealing your pic, ACE)



Nothing wrong with that either!


----------



## Redstone

I've heard that the metal cross grill on Tony Iommi's cab is supposed to give it a very unique sound.






I wonder what the cloth/mesh on the Dave Mustaine cab sounds like  I've seen one in a store once and they look badass.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> There is just something I prefer about the grill cloth on the AX. I like the look of it.
> 
> (Sorry for stealing your pic, ACE)



No problem, dude! Feel free to use the pics.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

66 galaxie said:


> AllenCollins Explorer, I posted something you might like over on the Show us your Gibsons thread...
> Oops.. Lets see your Gibsons thread that is.



That's an awesome thread! Gonna take some pics of mine tomorrow! I just tried it, but it's just too dark at this time right now (11 pm).


----------



## duncan11

I ran this thru the YJM today-







It's a '13 Murphy burst/pained 20th Anniversary R9

And recorded these-

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/eruption-yjm-murphy-20th-r9[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/atomic-punk-yjm-murphy-20th-r9[/SC]

I think it's a pretty good approximation of early VH1 tone I was able to tweak it. What do you guys think?

Guitar-Phase90-EP boost-AMP

TC Flashback delay set to 2290 setting only thing active in the loop.

Reverb on the amp, as is the boost, but it's not driving a lot of volume, more gain than volume. 

Here for comparison is my '5150' kramer thru the YJM, same settings. It has the EVH Frankenstein pu in it. Same setup as the Murphy-

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/eruption-w-5150-yjm[/SC]

I think the Murphy sounds more close to it than the Kramer 5150, and no each knob is NOT dimed btw....


----------



## Redstone

Sounds great, Duncan! Does that sexy lady belong to you or is she on loan from someone?


----------



## JimiRules

My band just finished recording the first song for our upcoming album. All the rhythm guitar tracks were done with my YJM.
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=1325399


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> I ran this thru the YJM today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a '13 Murphy burst/pained 20th Anniversary R9
> 
> And recorded these-
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/eruption-yjm-murphy-20th-r9[/SC]
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/atomic-punk-yjm-murphy-20th-r9[/SC]
> 
> I think it's a pretty good approximation of early VH1 tone I was able to tweak it. What do you guys think?
> 
> Guitar-Phase90-EP boost-AMP
> 
> TC Flashback delay set to 2290 setting only thing active in the loop.
> 
> Reverb on the amp, as is the boost, but it's not driving a lot of volume, more gain than volume.
> 
> Here for comparison is my '5150' kramer thru the YJM, same settings. It has the EVH Frankenstein pu in it. Same setup as the Murphy-
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/eruption-w-5150-yjm[/SC]
> 
> I think the Murphy sounds more close to it than the Kramer 5150, and no each knob is NOT dimed btw....



That's the kinda tone I like to hear


----------



## FennRx

why arent you wearing the white gloves?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

JimiRules said:


> My band just finished recording the first song for our upcoming album. All the rhythm guitar tracks were done with my YJM.
> SoundClick artist: Alternate Ending (Tiffin) - High energy alternative/rock band that plays covers as well as originals.



Sounds great!


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Sounds great, Duncan! Does that sexy lady belong to you or is she on loan from someone?



It's mine, and I'm still waffling on returning it as I'd have to sell my Shanks. It's a great feeling and sounding guitar, a sure-fire player. When I play it, it has that 'inspiration' factor which doesn't make me want me to put it down and just pickup goldie or the beast. Very strong, and clear defined tone I say. I have 30 days to return it if I am so inclined. I'll see how my shanks does on the marketplace then fully decide. 



FennRx said:


> why arent you wearing the white gloves?



 Those are still in the bag, cuz the uber collector who would buy the guitar will give me 1K less because I opened the gloves package and put my dna inside them.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

duncan11 said:


> It's mine, and I'm still waffling on returning it as I'd have to sell my Shanks. It's a great feeling and sounding guitar, a sure-fire player. When I play it, it has that 'inspiration' factor which doesn't make me want me to put it down and just pickup goldie or the beast. Very strong, and clear defined tone I say. I have 30 days to return it if I am so inclined. I'll see how my shanks does on the marketplace then fully decide.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are still in the bag, cuz the uber collector who would buy the guitar will give me 1K less because I opened the gloves package and put my dna inside them.



I've never played the Shanks Les Paul, but I'm in love with Goldie! It's my favorite Les Paul ever, but unfortunately, I can't find ANY of them used. Well, if I would, I couldn't afford one anyway!


----------



## corjac61

I hear these are going for $3200.00 on e-bay , I have one and a 1981 2203 JMP i'm sure i can be heard from the moon .


----------



## Redstone

YJMs have gone as high as $3500, but they usually float around $2800. They could be going for $10,000 and I still wouldn't part with mine.


----------



## dash8311

Monday update: I love my YJM


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Monday update: I love my YJM



I second this motion!


----------



## JimiRules

crossroadsnyc said:


> Sounds great!




Thanks!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

JimiRules said:


> Thanks!



The first couple minutes reminded me of a take on Detroit Rock City


----------



## duncan11

JimiRules said:


> My band just finished recording the first song for our upcoming album. All the rhythm guitar tracks were done with my YJM.
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=1325399



good stuff. Why are the first 2 mins cutting out like a radio or cd that's garbled? 



AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I've never played the Shanks Les Paul, but I'm in love with Goldie! It's my favorite Les Paul ever, but unfortunately, I can't find ANY of them used. Well, if I would, I couldn't afford one anyway!



Goldie....best damn les paul I've ever had and own. My #1 go to player. Took me a while to fully adjust to the neck, it's a thicker 59 profile, but it's no 58. Nasaly, woody tone, with some added bite and growl. I turned down 8K for my goldie btw....they usually are in the 8-10 range. I'll never sell mine. 

Shanks is my #3 player and is by far the most comfortable. Has a unique, UN-les paul sound, gets very quacky and spanky but drive it hard like with the AFD and it sounds really good.


----------



## Odin69

duncan11 said:


> good stuff. Why are the first 2 mins cutting out like a radio or cd that's garbled?


 
It did the same thing to me. I thought my computer was screwing around and not playing it right? I'll have to give it another listen.


----------



## Odin69

Duncan, pretty good EVH tone. The LP did sound closer to the EVH sound but, It seems like the Frankenstein pickup has more harmonics and clarity to me. Is that your experience with it?



duncan11 said:


> I ran this thru the YJM today-
> 
> It's a '13 Murphy burst/pained 20th Anniversary R9
> 
> And recorded these-
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/eruption-yjm-murphy-20th-r9[/SC]
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/atomic-punk-yjm-murphy-20th-r9[/SC]
> 
> I think it's a pretty good approximation of early VH1 tone I was able to tweak it. What do you guys think?
> 
> Guitar-Phase90-EP boost-AMP
> 
> TC Flashback delay set to 2290 setting only thing active in the loop.
> 
> Reverb on the amp, as is the boost, but it's not driving a lot of volume, more gain than volume.
> 
> Here for comparison is my '5150' kramer thru the YJM, same settings. It has the EVH Frankenstein pu in it. Same setup as the Murphy-
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/eruption-w-5150-yjm[/SC]
> 
> I think the Murphy sounds more close to it than the Kramer 5150, and no each knob is NOT dimed btw....


----------



## Odin69

JimiRules said:


> My band just finished recording the first song for our upcoming album. All the rhythm guitar tracks were done with my YJM.
> SoundClick artist: Alternate Ending (Tiffin) - High energy alternative/rock band that plays covers as well as originals.


 
That did sound good JR. What did you use on the leads?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Some of you may or may not know, that I mostly run the amp without the boost, since there's nothing better than the pure 1959SLP sound IMO! However, I was playing Still Got The Blues by Gary Moore today and you definitely need the boost for this one and man, did that sound great! I was using my Gibson Explorer and played the whole song and couldn't get over how good it sounded! My boost settings are: Gain: 1 o' clock and Volume on 10. Just compare it to this video, I got the exact same sound out of there, it's just so bloody awesome. The built in boost with those settings sounds like Gary in a nutshell. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qouQRmWzqc


----------



## duncan11

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Some of you may or may not know, that I mostly run the amp without the boost, since there's nothing better than the pure 1959SLP sound IMO! However, I was playing Still Got The Blues by Gary Moore today and you definitely need the boost for this one and man, did that sound great! I was using my Gibson Explorer and played the whole song and couldn't get over how good it sounded! My boost settings are: Gain: 1 o' clock and Volume on 10. Just compare it to this video, I got the exact same sound out of there, it's just so bloody awesome. The built in boost with those settings sounds like Gary in a nutshell.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qouQRmWzqc



Volume on 10, do you mean 10'oclock position or volume all the way up to 10 (dimed) position? I too normally don't use the boost on the amp, just my EP in front. The murphy burst needs the on board boost though, Goldie doesn't. It (the murphy) sounds good without the on board boost and just the EP, but for a teeny bit more trebble edge and bite, that's what the boost gives. When I recorded those VH tone settings, I was using the boost. If your volume is in 10'oclock position on the boost, that's almost where mine is, and my gain is around 2pm position.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

duncan11 said:


> Volume on 10, do you mean 10'oclock position or volume all the way up to 10 (dimed) position? I too normally don't use the boost on the amp, just my EP in front. The murphy burst needs the on board boost though, Goldie doesn't. It (the murphy) sounds good without the on board boost and just the EP, but for a teeny bit more trebble edge and bite, that's what the boost gives. When I recorded those VH tone settings, I was using the boost. If your volume is in 10'oclock position on the boost, that's almost where mine is, and my gain is around 2pm position.



Nope, mine is dimed! 

Cheers!


----------



## JimiRules

I don't know why soundclick was doing that. We switched it over to soundcloud and it seems to be better. It can be streamed through our facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/AlternateEndingBand


----------



## JimiRules

Odin69 said:


> That did sound good JR. What did you use on the leads?


Thanks! The leads are my SG through the lead channel of my TSL 60 with just a little bit of clean boost from my Bad Bob Boost.
The cleans is my Hendrix Voodoo strat through channel 1 of my YJM with the channels jumped. The dirty chorus parts is my SG through channel 1 of my YJM, channels jumped and boosted with my Bad Bob Boost.


----------



## Redstone

I got a knock off Strat from my aunt yesterday. Its been sitting in her attic for about 15 years or so. Its not great, but its nice to hear what single coils sound like through my YJM. I keep turning down the volume with my picking hand, but other than than I'm enjoying it. Its covered in stickers that my cousin put on it when he was little. For some reason its giving me GAS for an SG Junior. Too bad they are out of production.


----------



## dash8311

Get the Custom Shop '61 reissue, you won't regret that purchase.


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> I got a knock off Strat from my aunt yesterday. Its been sitting in her attic for about 15 years or so. Its not great, but its nice to hear what single coils sound like through my YJM. I keep turning down the volume with my picking hand, but other than than I'm enjoying it. Its covered in stickers that my cousin put on it when he was little. For some reason its giving me GAS for an SG Junior. Too bad they are out of production.


 
That has got me GASing hard, I really want an SG.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I got a knock off Strat from my aunt yesterday. Its been sitting in her attic for about 15 years or so. Its not great, but its nice to hear what single coils sound like through my YJM. I keep turning down the volume with my picking hand, but other than than I'm enjoying it. Its covered in stickers that my cousin put on it when he was little. For some reason its giving me GAS for an SG Junior. Too bad they are out of production.



Cool find. Knock off strat single coils probably sound meh. good brand single coils will sparkle and shimmer, in all their 60 cycle hum glory  My fave single coils were the texas specials from Fender and the custom winds that are in the Johnson strat. Those are really good and sound great thru the YJM. I do have to drop down a lot of the trebble when I run a strat thru my YJM, and there is a noticeable volume difference in output (to be expected).


----------



## Redstone

I've never played a proper Strat through my YJM, but it would definitely sound a lot better. This thing feels very cheap. The frets are very sharp on the edges which is a bit annoying. It is a bit thin sounding to me. That is why I'm gasing for an SG junior with P90s. I love P90s. I've got a set of Seymour Duncan Phat Cats in the SG that I made. I had one of them in an old Epiphone of mine for a while and it sounded great.


----------



## JimiRules

I love my strat through my YJM. I love having the amp right around breakup and hitting it with a clean boost. It just sings!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I got a knock off Strat from my aunt yesterday. Its been sitting in her attic for about 15 years or so. Its not great, but its nice to hear what single coils sound like through my YJM. I keep turning down the volume with my picking hand, but other than than I'm enjoying it. Its covered in stickers that my cousin put on it when he was little. For some reason its giving me GAS for an SG Junior. Too bad they are out of production.



I got a Les Paul Junior and I absolutely love the P90 in it! It has it's own unique sound and you can also get great cleans with it. I would describe it as a pure workhorse, which is extremly versatile (although I use Humbuckers most of the time)!


----------



## duncan11

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I got a Les Paul Junior and I absolutely love the P90 in it! It has it's own unique sound and you can also get great cleans with it. I would describe it as a pure workhorse, which is extremly versatile (although I use Humbuckers most of the time)!



the first time i ever played a P90 guitar, it was a vintage 56 Les Paul. i was amazed, but also, probably a bad idea cuz now my only judge against any P90 will be the real deal and nothing will probably sound as good!!


----------



## Redstone

Now I've got some serious GAS. 2012 Gibson SG Standard P90. All it needs is a maestro vibrola, some witch hat knobs and maybe a cream toggle switch ring. Too bad its out of production


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

duncan11 said:


> Cool find. Knock off strat single coils probably sound meh. good brand single coils will sparkle and shimmer, in all their 60 cycle hum glory  My fave single coils were the texas specials from Fender and the custom winds that are in the Johnson strat. Those are really good and sound great thru the YJM. I do have to drop down a lot of the trebble when I run a strat thru my YJM, and there is a noticeable volume difference in output (to be expected).



I can totally relate to this, I got the Texas Specials in my Strat and they absolutely smoke. I've played so many Strats with different Single Coils but I always found the Texas Specials to be the best sounding ones. They give you some amazing vintage Strat tones. I can get SRV, Deep Purple, Dire Straits, Steve Miller, Nils Lofgren, Buddy Guy and Yngwie of course... the list goes on and on. And I get those without even changing any settings on the YJM, they're that good! Redstone, if you ever get a Strat, do yourself a favour and put these in, you'll love the sound!


----------



## JimiRules

My band laid some tracks down for our next song this weekend.. I keep trying different combinations of my SG, Les Paul, and Strat along with my YJM and TSL, and so far the SG/YJM combo seems to have the most "mojo" for the distorted rhythm tracks.


----------



## Redstone

I prefer my SG with my YJM over my LP with my YJM, but I prefer the LP with both of the JCMs. Speaking of the JCM, my 2204 is finally gone off to be checked out by a tech, so my YJM and I get to spend some quality time together. Once the 2204 is done, I'll be dropping off my YJM for the tech to have a look at the boost fizz thing.


----------



## Los Angeles

Redstone said:


> I prefer my SG with my YJM over my LP with my YJM, but I prefer the LP with both of the JCMs. Speaking of the JCM, my 2204 is finally gone off to be checked out by a tech, so my YJM and I get to spend some quality time together. Once the 2204 is done, I'll be dropping off my YJM for the tech to have a look at the boost fizz thing.



What's wrong with the boost?


----------



## corjac61

Thinking about selling my YJM Head i love it but i've about 10 hours over the last year


----------



## Redstone

Los Angeles said:


> What's wrong with the boost?



If I have channel 1 volume below 7, it sounds very fuzzy. Its difficult to explain. It sounds muffled and fuzz, where as if you jump channel 2 and put both above 7 it sounds fine. The boost sounds crisp like it should. This only seems to be happening to my YJM and Jackdan's YJM. I could be wrong, but I believe he tried another YJM out in a store and it didn't act the same as our two. It was fine. It's not really a big deal, but I do like to just use channel 1 sometimes and this makes it so I can't use the boost when I do so. Its better to get it looked at, just to be sure.


----------



## Redstone

corjac61 said:


> Thinking about selling my YJM Head i love it but i've about 10 hours over the last year



If you love it, don't sell it. If I were you, I wouldn't let go of it without thinking long and hard about it. If you changed your mind after its gone, it could be expensive to get another one. Not to mention, there mightn't be one in you country. If you've only played 10 hours on it, I suggest playing it a lot more and getting a good feel for it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

corjac61 said:


> Thinking about selling my YJM Head i love it but i've about 10 hours over the last year



It's a personal choice of course, but I would hang onto it, unless you absolutely need to sell it for financial reasons. I didn't (and don't) play through mine much, but after selling my 1st one, and seeing how scarce they were getting, I bought another. Although I don't really need it, I do enjoy playing through it, and it's a unique limited production Marshall I plan on hanging on to. They will only go up in value and become harder to find down the road.


----------



## duncan11

corjac61 said:


> Thinking about selling my YJM Head i love it but i've about 10 hours over the last year



it's a personal choice if you want to sell it, but I think that if you did, it'd be a sale that you will regret later on. I remember seeing these advertised and thinking meh, I'm not the hugest YJM fan, and they were languishing in dealers inventories. I called one up, made an offer and they took it. If I did want to sell it now, I would almost double what I paid out for it as they were not selling at all at the time. That was early fall 2012. Then within a month there was a flash fervor and all the remaining stock seemed to go. Now they're all gone and only available on the second hand market. I have no intention of ever selling mine unless I was destitute and totally needed cash but even then, if that were the case, I'd just be gigging with it a hell of a lot more I suppose!


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> If I have channel 1 volume below 7, it sounds very fuzzy. Its difficult to explain. It sounds muffled and fuzz, where as if you jump channel 2 and put both above 7 it sounds fine. The boost sounds crisp like it should. This only seems to be happening to my YJM and Jackdan's YJM. I could be wrong, but I believe he tried another YJM out in a store and it didn't act the same as our two. It was fine. It's not really a big deal, but I do like to just use channel 1 sometimes and this makes it so I can't use the boost when I do so. Its better to get it looked at, just to be sure.



Jip, you are correct. I tried another one in the store which didn't have the boost doing the fuzzy thing. 

Even though I enjoy my YJM, I want it to work 100%. Currently Im a bit annoyed that I cannot use channel 1 (not jumped) with the boost.

@Redstone: Please let me know what the Tech has to say about this.


----------



## Redstone

Jackdan said:


> Jip, you are correct. I tried another one in the store which didn't have the boost doing the fuzzy thing.
> 
> Even though I enjoy my YJM, I want it to work 100%. Currently Im a bit annoyed that I cannot use channel 1 (not jumped) with the boost.
> 
> @Redstone: Please let me know what the Tech has to say about this.



It will be a while. He has about 4 weeks work of other peoples amps before he gets to work on my 2204 since he was have work done on his house, then I'll be dropping off my YJM. It could be 1-2 months before I even give him my YJM, but I'll be sure to let you know the outcome. Hopefully it is something small like a faulty resistor, capacitor or something.


----------



## Odin69

Redstone said:


> If I have channel 1 volume below 7, it sounds very fuzzy. Its difficult to explain. It sounds muffled and fuzz, where as if you jump channel 2 and put both above 7 it sounds fine. The boost sounds crisp like it should. This only seems to be happening to my YJM and Jackdan's YJM. I could be wrong, but I believe he tried another YJM out in a store and it didn't act the same as our two. It was fine. It's not really a big deal, but I do like to just use channel 1 sometimes and this makes it so I can't use the boost when I do so. Its better to get it looked at, just to be sure.


 
Mine started to sound a little fuzzy and then I swapped out the preamp tubes and it got rid of most of it. Recently, I changed my power tubes becuase, one of them went bad. It still has a little bit but, only if the presence is turned up.


----------



## dash8311

That could be the same issue I had, Redstone. Have you seen my YouTube video?


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> That could be the same issue I had, Redstone. Have you seen my YouTube video?



Possibly, could you send me a link please?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Possibly, could you send me a link please?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcv5H7WyKGw]Marshall YJM100 Noise Gate Problem - YouTube[/ame] 

I think it was this this one right here, so there ya go.


----------



## Redstone

Thanks. My problem is different to that. I'll have a go at recording it. Hopefully it will come across well with my mic. I've recorded it before but it didn't come out too well.


----------



## Redstone

Well here it is. It didn't come out perfectly. The issue isn't as noticeable on the recording than it is in person. The first chord is just the YJM with the settings below. The 2nd is the same thing but with the boost maxed out. The 3rd is the channel 2 volume rolled off while keeping the boost on. The 4th is the same as the 3rd just adding back in the channel 2 volume half way through.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm-boost-issue-2[/SC]

See how the start of the 4th chord is not as crisp as the end? Also compare the end of the 3rd chord to the2nd chord. It is almost like the distortion is levelling its self out.

The settings are:

P: 0
B: 6
M: 6
T: 6
V1: 7
V2: 8 (turned down to 0 at the 3rd chord and turned from 0 to 8 in the 4th chord)
Boost: Maxed

The issue is there no matter what the settings are.


----------



## aw9190

Hey guys sort of new YJM owner here. Killer amp really! It will be replacing my 75 metal panel which is also a killer amp lol. It seems redundant to have both and it would be better to have cash or other gear. Anyway, the EPA is AWESOME!!! Im running it through a vintage 1936 cab with original g12-65s. the head looks funny sitting on a 1936 cab hahahaha

I have question about the gate. I have never used one before in my life so im not sure if this is just how they are. I like to roll volume down for cleanish type things, and this works no problem but when the gate is on when i roll volume down i hear the background noise come in and out. Is this because there is less of the signal hitting the gate? Also, is there a way to engage the boost without having the gate come on?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

aw9190 said:


> Hey guys sort of new YJM owner here. Killer amp really! It will be replacing my 75 metal panel which is also a killer amp lol. It seems redundant to have both and it would be better to have cash or other gear. Anyway, the EPA is AWESOME!!! Im running it through a vintage 1936 cab with original g12-65s. the head looks funny sitting on a 1936 cab hahahaha
> 
> I have question about the gate. I have never used one before in my life so im not sure if this is just how they are. I like to roll volume down for cleanish type things, and this works no problem but when the gate is on when i roll volume down i hear the background noise come in and out. Is this because there is less of the signal hitting the gate? Also, is there a way to engage the boost without having the gate come on?



Funny you should bring that up because I was wondering how it'd fit on a 1936 … can you snap a photo or two to give us an idea, please?


----------



## aw9190

crossroadsnyc said:


> Funny you should bring that up because I was wondering how it'd fit on a 1936 … can you snap a photo or two to give us an idea, please?




Of course! i will get that up for you guys when i get home from work. the feet will sit on top of the cab safely there is just this overhang that looks goofy.


----------



## Redstone

Try turning down the gate. The giher it is, the less sound it lets through. If you don't want to to be present at all, just set it all the way of. Even if it comes on with the boost, it is set to 0 so it is doing nothing. That is what I do with mine since the boost is set low. Try slowly rolling it back while strumming your guitar on your clean tone until it gets to a point where you like it.


----------



## Redstone

Cross, is that your YJM in your avatar? It looks super vintage in that pic. Have you got a bigger one?


----------



## dash8311

Sounds pretty good to me Redstone...


----------



## qbalzuo

That's EVH's amp.


----------



## Redstone

It sounds a lot better on the recording than it does in person. It sounds very odd in person. it sounds great when the 2nd channel is added in, but if it is just channel 1 set at or below 7 it sounds awful with the boost. I'll see if I can get a more accurate recording of it tomorrow. Maybe if I videos it with my camera and strip the audio from it, that might come out more accurate.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Cross, is that your YJM in your avatar? It looks super vintage in that pic. Have you got a bigger one?



No, that's EVH's half stack …


----------



## Redstone

It looks like an older version of your YJM. I guess this is one of the reasons you like the BHW? Since it looks so similar.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> It looks like an older version of your YJM. I guess this is one of the reasons you like the BHW? Since it looks so similar.



Ha, yeah, that's definitely the look I went for


----------



## aw9190

Redstone said:


> Try turning down the gate. The giher it is, the less sound it lets through. If you don't want to to be present at all, just set it all the way of. Even if it comes on with the boost, it is set to 0 so it is doing nothing. That is what I do with mine since the boost is set low. Try slowly rolling it back while strumming your guitar on your clean tone until it gets to a point where you like it.




I will definitely try that, and if i still do not like it i guess i could just put it at 0.

I have to admit it looks pretty ridiculous from the side lol:


----------



## Redstone

The YJM is a bit big. Its about the same size as a 200W Marshall major. Here is a pic of mine with my JCM800 2204 on top. The 2204 looks like a baby compare to the YJM


----------



## crossroadsnyc

aw9190 said:


> I will definitely try that, and if i still do not like it i guess i could just put it at 0.
> 
> I have to admit it looks pretty ridiculous from the side lol:



Thanks! Yeah, there's some overlap, but it sure does look great from the front!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> The YJM is a bit big. Its about the same size as a 200W Marshall major. Here is a pic of mine with my JCM800 2204 on top. The 2204 looks like a baby compare to the YJM



Lol, it makes the 2204 look like a Class 5 sitting up there


----------



## Redstone

The extra space inside is to store the awesome tone and some of the doughnut factories production line


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This guys face says it all, right? You can really tell how much he's enjoying the YJM (that's also some righteous tone he's getting)!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLH4wzIiCGE]2 minutes to midnight guitar cover IRON MAIDEN - esp gus g marshall yjm 100 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

I love that song 

Looks like I'm going to go spend the night listening to some Iron Maiden. I've never really listened to the much. This is probably one of their only songs I know off by heart.

That video shows the versatility of the YJM. It can do a lot, it just takes a bit of playing with the settings. I've seen people call Plexis one trick ponies before, but the YJM sure ain't one.


----------



## aw9190

Redstone said:


> I love that song
> 
> Looks like I'm going to go spend the night listening to some Iron Maiden. I've never really listened to the much. This is probably one of their only songs I know off by heart.
> 
> That video shows the versatility of the YJM. It can do a lot, it just takes a bit of playing with the settings. I've seen people call Plexis one trick ponies before, but the YJM sure ain't one.



I logged on before to respond, and watched that iron maiden video and immediately X'd my browser out and played my YJM. 

I really like using the onboard boost with no gain, and then adding something another boost in front of the amp (SD1, OD9, OCD). Seems to help get a little compression going so it isnt so hard to play the amp. Im sure it full volume only one boost would be necessary


----------



## aw9190

Im sure many of you guys have already seen this, but this is the clip that sold me on the YJM. I heard this guy playing it and said to myself "yup, this is it right here"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTKYxJ06xxk[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

What sold me on the YJM was the EPA and being able to get it cheaper than the AFD. I liked the AFD because of its EPA, but when I heard there was a Plexi with EPA I got excited. Then I saw the nearly €2k price tag and almost gave up. I had a look at a few other websites and found it for €1550 (AFD was €1600). I immediately inquired at my local store how much it would cost for me to buy it from them. If it wasn't for it being €1550 on thomann.de/ie, they would have gone with the full price (which was 1550 punds UK, almost €2k). I'm glad I bought it at the right time. I was very lucky. If it wasn't for it being on thomann.de/ie I probably would have gone with an AFD. I'd still love an AFD, but I would have never experienced the glory that is the YJM. I wouldn't change my decision, even if the AFD was €1000.


----------



## John 14:6

This is the video that really sold me on the YJM100 before I bought one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWWTcHb_f3I]Testing Marshall YJM 100 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> What sold me on the YJM was the EPA and being able to get it cheaper than the AFD. I liked the AFD because of its EPA, but when I heard there was a Plexi with EPA I got excited. Then I saw the nearly €2k price tag and almost gave up. I had a look at a few other websites and found it for €1550 (AFD was €1600). I immediately inquired at my local store how much it would cost for me to buy it from them. If it wasn't for it being €1550 on thomann.de/ie, they would have gone with the full price (which was 1550 punds UK, almost €2k). I'm glad I bought it at the right time. I was very lucky. If it wasn't for it being on thomann.de/ie I probably would have gone with an AFD. I'd still love an AFD, but I would have never experienced the glory that is the YJM. I wouldn't change my decision, even if the AFD was €1000.



EPA sold me on both amps. I ended up paying just about the same for both amps but I got them about 7 months apart. I hope that Marshall incorporates EPA on some other future releases, full adjustable dials like these have not a 1/5 watt switch.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> EPA sold me on both amps. I ended up paying just about the same for both amps but I got them about 7 months apart. I hope that Marshall incorporates EPA on some other future releases, full adjustable dials like these have not a 1/5 watt switch.



I'm still waiting for a Major with EPA and a Silver Jube with EPA. I'd love those.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

The fact that it's a regular 1959SLP, which can also be used at home and has a few mods, that make it really versatile sold me on it. I always wanted to have a Super Lead, but never liked attenuators like the Marshall PowerBrake etc. With the EPA, I can finally turn the amp way down and still get that awesome sound plus the boost and especially the reverb sound superb! I still remember, when I placed my order in early January this year. It got here after about 6 days when I ordered it and I still had to save up for my cab. I went to our local music store to try it out, see if everything works and even more important: if it sounds as good as expected and if it's right for me. I turned it on and could not belive, what I was hearing. It's just the best sounding amp I've ever heard/played. I'll never buy another amp again, unless I can get my hands on a Silver Jubilee or a Wizard Modern/Vintage Classic, but the YJM will probably always remain my favorite amp!


----------



## Redstone

My 2204 is cool and all, but the YJM beats its ass any day, in my opinion. What ever about other amps, the YJM is here to stay. My only regret is taking the advice of the dips@%t in the store. I wanted to get a 1960AX but he told me it would blow. If I knew how stupid he was back then I'd have told him to screw himself. If MichaelRT's 200w Major isn't blowing his greenbacks, then my YJM should be fine.

On a side note. I might have enough money for a 1960AX or BX soon. I'm going to try and wait until I get to try my amp through a set of greenbacks if possible. If I like it I will either buy a BX or sell my AV and buy an AX. I'm not sure I have the room for a full stack, unless I maybe put the YJM and 2204 on the floor or something.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Get the AX, dude. It's gonna make your sound even better. I tried every Marshall cab out there, and the best ones for this amp are the 1960AX or the AHW. However, after trying those, the AX and AHW side by side for a very long time (since my decision was clear from the very beginning, I'am going to get one of those two), I finally came to the conclusion, that the AX sounded a little fatter and livelier to my ears. I found, that the AHW sounded a little lifeless and too sterile at some points. Still, both are great cabs and you should totally try them side by side as well, to find the sound you want.


----------



## Redstone

I'll have to wait and see. I might just get a BX with greenbacks and stick it under my 1960AV. If I knew for sure that I 100% preferred greenbacks, I'd just sell off my 1960AV and replace it with an AX. That is why I will probably just have to wait and see.


----------



## Argon66

I use an Orange 212 closed back. Pulled out the V30's and put in Scumback M75's. They are like pre-rola Greenbacks that are very broken in. 

The tone is absolutely excellent with the YJM. 

Warmer, fatter tone for sure!. Bottom end not as tight, but for me the overall tone was so much better.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I'll have to wait and see. I might just get a BX with greenbacks and stick it under my 1960AV. If I knew for sure that I 100% preferred greenbacks, I'd just sell off my 1960AV and replace it with an AX. That is why I will probably just have to wait and see.


----------



## Redstone

I roughly measured out how big a stack would be if it had my YJM and 2204 on top. Lets just say that its just a few inches of being a support beam for the ceiling


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I roughly measured out how big a stack would be if it had my YJM and 2204 on top. Lets just say that its just a few inches of being a support beam for the ceiling



Yeah I was tempted to get a BX to make mine a full stack & noticed it would be taller than the door frame-an extra head on top & you'll need a step to plug your guitar in!


----------



## Redstone

If I had the space I'd just put an AX beside my AV. I could leave the 2204 on top of the AV and put the YJM on the AX, then I'd have matching 70's and 80's halfstacks.

I'll have to wait and see what the repair bills for the 2204 and YJM are like. Shouldn't be too bad since I've paid for the tubes for the 2204 already.

You should get a BX and another YJM so you and the little guy can rattle the house in style. I'm sure your wife would love it


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme, you're posting in here again! About time! I've been missin' you, dude!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> If I had the space I'd just put an AX beside my AV. I could leave the 2204 on top of the AV and put the YJM on the AX, then I'd have matching 70's and 80's halfstacks.
> 
> I'll have to wait and see what the repair bills for the 2204 and YJM are like. Shouldn't be too bad since I've paid for the tubes for the 2204 already.
> 
> You should get a BX and another YJM so you and the little guy can rattle the house in style. I'm sure your wife would love it



I've said it before and I'll say it again: Get the AX, you won't regret it!


----------



## Holme

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Holme, you're posting in here again! About time! I've been missin' you, dude!



I'm usually between here & backstage!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Get the AX, you won't regret it!



I'm going to wait a while and play through some with greenbacks before I buy them. If I like them, I'll get a BX flat cab to put under my AV and make a stack. If I love them, I'll get rid of my AV and buy an AX. If I really really love them, I'll get rid of my AV and get an AX and BX


----------



## Mat_P

Hey guys, just stopping by to show off the typical facial expression of the average YJM100 player.


----------



## Redstone

My YJM always puts a smile on my face. I've been playing a lot of Black Sabbath through it lately. Stuff from the Sabbath Bloody Sabbath record sound great through my YJM.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmEWTZKDk78[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Saw them live in Sheffield last Saturday Red!

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/63832-happy-saturday-14th.html

Absolutely Brilliant!!!


----------



## duncan11

My ears are still ringing from yesterday. I ran my YJM in 100w mode with the EPA set to 3oclock. Holy shite.....I was 20' away from it out in the hallway in the house with it in the study. My channel vols are set at 8 and 9 so running the amp at least at 45-50watts from the EPA. When I hit the boost to do some early VH stuff, it was dead on with a mxr in front. At lower power it's close but when the amp is running higher power it gets you that last elusive 1%


----------



## Redstone

I set my YJM to 12 o clock on 100W mode, stepped out of the room and into the hallway with the door shut as much as possible. Damn it sounded good, but the walls and windows will never forgive me  I was way too loud for home use at that level. Good thing theres a decent distance between me and my neighbours.

According to the diagram from the AFDs manual, I was running at 12 watts and you were running at about 45 watts. 12 watts is way too loud for my house. Hell, even my 1 watter through my cab is too loud on max volume


----------



## srvyjm

OK, I bought a YJM100 two weeks ago based on all the praise on this thread and many video's posted...but... I have to say full volume yeah, it's unbelievable for sure. Full on plexi tone without a doubt. What I'm terribly, terribly disappointed in is the minute I engage the EPA, even just a "bit" all my bass and fullness disappears and it sounds like a crappy POS. I mean really bad, thin and useless. I play out every week and was really looking forward to bringing this to my gig, but at full volume I'd be 86'd in a second and my bar let's us play LOUD, but this thing is ridiculous. 

So, what am I doing wrong that I can't get decent full sounding tone at a lower volume with the EPA???!!!? I mean it's seriously useless. I'm better off lowering the volume and using a pedal in front to get the distortion I want, but that completely defeats the purpose of this amp. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Redstone

Have you tried running the autobias? What are your settings? Have you the channels jumpered? are you using the boost? What are your boost settings? Any other info on you you use the amp like what cab you use, what guitar/pick up?

My YJM 2x thicker sounding than my 2204, even with the Vol 2 on 5-7 and the bass at 6. Sure it doesn't sound the same at 100W as it does at 0.1W, but it should be in no way thin sounding. Mine rattles my living room with all the bottom end and bass it produces.

If you have your presence knob at about 8-10, take it down a bit. It does get VERY thin and harsh sounding when the presence it set very high since that was the way the 1972 JMP that they based the YJM off of behaved.


----------



## srvyjm

Redstone said:


> Have you tried running the autobias? What are your settings? Have you the channels jumpered? are you using the boost? What are your boost settings? Any other info on you you use the amp like what cab you use, what guitar/pick up?
> 
> My YJM 2x thicker sounding than my 2204, even with the Vol 2 on 5-7 and the bass at 6. Sure it doesn't sound the same at 100W as it does at 0.1W, but it should be in no way thin sounding. Mine rattles my living room with all the bottom end and bass it produces.
> 
> If you have your presence knob at about 8-10, take it down a bit. It does get VERY thin and harsh sounding when the presence it set very high since that was the way the 1972 JMP that they based the YJM off of behaved.



I have the channels jumpered, yes. Have not tried to run the auto bias, since the amp is working I figured there would be no problem. It's not like the tubes went bad, but I'll try that first thing tomorrow. I use the boost, but it's not on all the time. To get the amp to sound glorious at full volume and not to trebly and harsh I have the Presence and Treble at about 9:00 is all. Bass and Mid full up. I generally run both volumes at about 1:00. Beyond that it doesn't get louder, just more compressed I found. It sounds great at full volume, but when I dial it back with the EPA it immediately looses the bottom end. I have it running through two Mesa 2x12 cabinets with V30's in them, huge amount of bass response normally (with my LoneStar especially). I'm thinking something is wrong with this amp because the EPA changes the sound pretty dramatically in a bad way if I use it at all. I have tried several guitar combos with it too, my Les Paul, my Yngwie Strat, regular Strat, Andy Timmons AT100, etc. All same results. Different tone with all of course, but the amp sounds thin and weak with the EPA engaged at all. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Redstone

Have you tried turning up the Vol 2 a bit? I usually keep both volumes at about 7. If I turn Vol 2 up to about 8-9 it sounds super bassy. Mine sounds pretty much the same no matter where the EPA is, although it sounds a bit more ballsy with the EPA turned up higher. It doesn't sound bassier, but ti does cause a lot more vibrations rattling the room.

If the autobias doesn't work I'd take it straight to a good tech and get it sorted out.

Before you use the auto bias, check where the little bias trim pot is set. It should be set roughly in the middle. The bias trim pot is the little white thing under the EPA dial. You can use a thin guitar pick to adjust it. Make sure you run the autobias after you adjust it. 

To run the autobias, just hold down the FX loop button and the 100/50w button on the back of the amp and flick the power switch. Keep holding the buttons for a few seconds, 4-5, and it should be doing its thing. You should see the 4 little red lights flickering on the back. Give it 5 mins or so and it should be biased. 

If that doesn't work, it looks like its tech time unfortunately. If you are in the UK, I'd suggest taking it back to the store you got it from. It is probably still under warranty and they can send it off to Marshall to get fixed. If you are in another country and don't have a good tech that you trust, bring it back to the store and they will either send it to a Marshall verified tech or direct you to the tech.

I hope you get things sorted


----------



## Odin69

srvyjm said:


> OK, I bought a YJM100 two weeks ago based on all the praise on this thread and many video's posted...but... I have to say full volume yeah, it's unbelievable for sure. Full on plexi tone without a doubt. What I'm terribly, terribly disappointed in is the minute I engage the EPA, even just a "bit" all my bass and fullness disappears and it sounds like a crappy POS. I mean really bad, thin and useless. I play out every week and was really looking forward to bringing this to my gig, but at full volume I'd be 86'd in a second and my bar let's us play LOUD, but this thing is ridiculous.
> 
> So, what am I doing wrong that I can't get decent full sounding tone at a lower volume with the EPA???!!!? I mean it's seriously useless. I'm better off lowering the volume and using a pedal in front to get the distortion I want, but that completely defeats the purpose of this amp. What am I doing wrong?


 
I have a THD hot plate that I use on one of my other amps. For sh#ts and giggles, I hooked it up a few weeks ago to my YJM, when a couple of guys on this thread where talking about using attenuators. I turned the EPA all the way to the right and set the hot plate to -16db with volume of the hot plate over half way on. I didn't think there would be much of a difference but, there was. It sounded a lot better IMO. The only down side was, one of my power tubes went bad and I had to swap them out. They were the orginal tubes and I've had the amp for about a year and a half now so, it was about time for a tube swap anyway. I haven't had much time to play lately but, I might experiment with using the EPA and hot plate together at different settings to hear how it sounds?


----------



## JimiRules

srvyjm said:


> OK, I bought a YJM100 two weeks ago based on all the praise on this thread and many video's posted...but... I have to say full volume yeah, it's unbelievable for sure. Full on plexi tone without a doubt. What I'm terribly, terribly disappointed in is the minute I engage the EPA, even just a "bit" all my bass and fullness disappears and it sounds like a crappy POS. I mean really bad, thin and useless. I play out every week and was really looking forward to bringing this to my gig, but at full volume I'd be 86'd in a second and my bar let's us play LOUD, but this thing is ridiculous.
> 
> So, what am I doing wrong that I can't get decent full sounding tone at a lower volume with the EPA???!!!? I mean it's seriously useless. I'm better off lowering the volume and using a pedal in front to get the distortion I want, but that completely defeats the purpose of this amp. What am I doing wrong?



Try running the auto bias. I'm pretty sure the manual says to run it everytime you plug into a different outlet. It may be over kill, but I run my auto bias everytime I power up. As Redstone said, bump up your channel 2 volume if its a bit thin. I run mine with channel 1 volume at halfway and channel 2 at around 8. I keep the presence at zero and I max the mids. I adjust the treble and bass to taste depending on where I set my EPA. when I'm at home by myself I run the EPA at around 10-10:30. When I'm with the band I run it around 11-11:30. I also run it at 100w mode. I don't use the built in boost at all. I have a clean boost pedal that I use instead.


----------



## dash8311

JimiRules said:


> Try running the auto bias. I'm pretty sure the manual says to run it everytime you plug into a different outlet. It may be over kill, but I run my auto bias everytime I power up. As Redstone said, bump up your channel 2 volume if its a bit thin. I run mine with channel 1 volume at halfway and channel 2 at around 8. I keep the presence at zero and I max the mids. I adjust the treble and bass to taste depending on where I set my EPA. when I'm at home by myself I run the EPA at around 10-10:30. When I'm with the band I run it around 11-11:30. I also run it at 100w mode. I don't use the built in boost at all. I have a clean boost pedal that I use instead.



That's overkill.


----------



## JimiRules

dash8311 said:


> That's overkill.



Even if you unplug the amp everytime you power it down?


----------



## srvyjm

Problems all sorted out after running the auto-bias. I noticed the trim pot was at about 10:00-11:00 on the dial so I turned that up a smidge to 1:00 or so, ran the auto-bias and viola~! The bass is there and the EPA is doing what it was intended to do. I'm now very happy with the first few minutes of play! With the EPA at max-reduction I do indeed still get pretty much the same "tone" as it is at high settings and it's now keeping the bass thump (reduced, but still pleasant) and doesn't sound thin at all any more, and that's without engaging the booster. 

Thanks guys, I would have never tried that- thinking that the bias was there just to re-bias the amp when I replaced a bad tube, not to actually modify the tone so much in general, but I guess if it was biased cold it would by default be magnified quite a bit as the EPA was dialed back, making it thin and fizzy sounding instead of the classic Marshall roar. 

Now I get to try this beast out on gigs because it's got a real nice sweet-spot around noon-2:00 that won't piss my whole band or the venue off, as well as play it with the kids and wife asleep upstairs! Yeah baby! 

I have to point out that now that it has been re-biased and the overall Ma turned up hotter it really changes the entire character of the tone. Holy $h1t this thing ROARS! And the tone is what everyone has been praising from a plexi all these years. WOW! 

On a side note, on another Marshall forum (*****************) Santiago himself posted some EPA tips that they put up as a sticky. Worth checking out. Way to go Santiago for actually being on these forums and helping answer questions on your amp! THAT ROCKS!


----------



## dash8311

JimiRules said:


> Even if you unplug the amp everytime you power it down?



Yes... and why would you do that?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

srvyjm said:


> Problems all sorted out after running the auto-bias. I noticed the trim pot was at about 10:00-11:00 on the dial so I turned that up a smidge to 1:00 or so, ran the auto-bias and viola~! The bass is there and the EPA is doing what it was intended to do. I'm now very happy with the first few minutes of play! With the EPA at max-reduction I do indeed still get pretty much the same "tone" as it is at high settings and it's now keeping the bass thump (reduced, but still pleasant) and doesn't sound thin at all any more, and that's without engaging the booster.
> 
> Thanks guys, I would have never tried that- thinking that the bias was there just to re-bias the amp when I replaced a bad tube, not to actually modify the tone so much in general, but I guess if it was biased cold it would by default be magnified quite a bit as the EPA was dialed back, making it thin and fizzy sounding instead of the classic Marshall roar.
> 
> Now I get to try this beast out on gigs because it's got a real nice sweet-spot around noon-2:00 that won't piss my whole band or the venue off, as well as play it with the kids and wife asleep upstairs! Yeah baby!
> 
> I have to point out that now that it has been re-biased and the overall Ma turned up hotter it really changes the entire character of the tone. Holy $h1t this thing ROARS! And the tone is what everyone has been praising from a plexi all these years. WOW!
> 
> On a side note, on another Marshall forum (*****************) Santiago himself posted some EPA tips that they put up as a sticky. Worth checking out. Way to go Santiago for actually being on these forums and helping answer questions on your amp! THAT ROCKS!



Glad, you got it all sorted out by now. The autobias solves 99% of the problems you can actually have with this amp. I never actually had a single one, but If I should get one sometime (which is hopefully not gonna happen), the autobias will be my first bet. Enjoy the tone, but I warn you: It's extremely addicting and you won't even think about using any of your other amps anytime soon!


----------



## Redstone

srvyjm said:


> Problems all sorted out after running the auto-bias. I noticed the trim pot was at about 10:00-11:00 on the dial so I turned that up a smidge to 1:00 or so, ran the auto-bias and viola~! The bass is there and the EPA is doing what it was intended to do. I'm now very happy with the first few minutes of play! With the EPA at max-reduction I do indeed still get pretty much the same "tone" as it is at high settings and it's now keeping the bass thump (reduced, but still pleasant) and doesn't sound thin at all any more, and that's without engaging the booster.
> 
> Thanks guys, I would have never tried that- thinking that the bias was there just to re-bias the amp when I replaced a bad tube, not to actually modify the tone so much in general, but I guess if it was biased cold it would by default be magnified quite a bit as the EPA was dialed back, making it thin and fizzy sounding instead of the classic Marshall roar.
> 
> Now I get to try this beast out on gigs because it's got a real nice sweet-spot around noon-2:00 that won't piss my whole band or the venue off, as well as play it with the kids and wife asleep upstairs! Yeah baby!
> 
> I have to point out that now that it has been re-biased and the overall Ma turned up hotter it really changes the entire character of the tone. Holy $h1t this thing ROARS! And the tone is what everyone has been praising from a plexi all these years. WOW!
> 
> On a side note, on another Marshall forum (*****************) Santiago himself posted some EPA tips that they put up as a sticky. Worth checking out. Way to go Santiago for actually being on these forums and helping answer questions on your amp! THAT ROCKS!



Glad it worked! The autobias seems to fix most of the problems that people have had with their YJMs. Any time I think something might be up with my YJM, I run the autobias before anything else. It is a feature that Marshall should implement in all amps. 

Santiago is great for going on forums and answering people questions. He was around here for a while some time ago. His user name is Santiall, just in case you come across posts from him. I don't think he has been around for a while.

Enjoy your YJM!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I felt like recording today, so that's exactly what I did. I covered one of my favorite tunes: Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The City by Whitesnake! I used my stock Gibson Les Paul Junior through my YJM and I was (as always with the YJM) very impressed how close it sounded. Back then, Whitesnake used Plexis too and you can totally hear that! I use the amp without the boost, but added some of the built-in reverb. You can check it out right here, if you want to! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0eD3V95OSQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUdizxKB7y5WuvggVcSaT6uQ]Whitesnake - Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The City - Cover - YouTube[/ame]

Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

Nice ACE! Sounded great! You've given me GAS for a Les Paul Jr now


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Thank you, man! I think this video also answers the question, which has been asked too often "how do I get cleans out of this amp?" nicely. You should totally get a Les Paul Junior, they sound incredible and are yet so simple. They kinda look like a one trick pony, but I can almost get any sound out of there like you wouldn't believe. It's just a straight up Rock N' Roll machine!


----------



## Redstone

I've got my eye out for one. I've got my eye out for an SG version too. The SG shape feels more comfortable to me. I wouldn't mind a double cut away version of a les paul in red. I really like those.


----------



## JimiRules

dash8311 said:


> Yes... and why would you do that?



Just a habit I guess. I plug the power chord into a power strip and plug that into the wall. When I'm finished playing I unplug the power strip from the wall.


----------



## dash8311

Ah okay. I have a power bar as well, one side is switched, one side always powered. My amp is plugged into an always-powered socket, while my tuner and wireless on the switched.


----------



## Redstone

I'm thinking that I might have to get into the habit of plugging my YJM out from the wall after use. Lightning struck a few feel away from my house today. The thunder was one of the loudest bangs I've ever heard. I'm just glad it didn't hit. It scared the crap out of my dog. Poor guy came running up to me and was shaking. I don't think he has ever heard thunder before, especially not that loud.


----------



## dash8311

The major power bars/conditioners have surge protection.

Has anybody ever had an issue with surging?


----------



## JimiRules

My band got together today and we recorded a few quick covers to send out to various venues in our area. Here's our take on Rock and Roll by the mighty Zeppelin! I used my SG Standard through my YJM which is boosted by my Bad Bob Boost.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alternateendingbandtiffin/rock-and-roll[/SC]


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Sounds great, Jimi! You totally nailed Page's tone!


----------



## Redstone

That sounds awesome! What were your settings?


----------



## indeedido

You know why I bought my YJM100? Not because of the endless supply of donuts that it makes. But it produces sopapillas too if you leave some cilantro nearby.


----------



## JimiRules

Thanks guys! My settings were: channels jumped and EPA at the 4th notch. Vl-5, Vll-8, P-0, B-8, M-10,
T-8. The volume knob on my Bad Bob Boost was at 1:00. I used a Keeley BD2 Volume maxed and gain at 0 on the lead. I used my SG Standard and my cab was my 1960ahw.


----------



## srvyjm

Holme said:


> On a lighter note I'd 'Release The Fury' on the bird to the left of Yngwie!



Bwahhahhahah Holme, that "Bird" next to Yngwie is his wife, April Malmsteen, so be careful if you don't want Yngwie to unleash the fury! I've met both of them and Yngwie is big in more ways then just round. He's a real Viking, big dude. Was super cool to me each time I've met him so I'm not sure where the bad reputation came from, couldn't have been nicer. April and his son (who were both working the merchandise booth at his last show) were both awesome too. As you can tell, I'm on page 25 working through all 143 current pages on this awesome forum!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYBODY! 

I hope, that each and every one of you is having a kickass day today, may all of your hopes and wishes come true. Oh, and a happy new year as well to all of you guys, let's make it a loud one! 

Release the fookin' fury!


----------



## Holme




----------



## Shazbot

Lately my YJM's boost channel is starting to sound a little like a fuzz pedal It gets a little "synthy." The tube malfunction lights are off. Any ideas?


----------



## Redstone

What are your settings? Mine sounds fizzy unless I have channel 2 set at about 7. I'm sending it to my tech once my 2204 is done so hopefully he will get to the bottom if it. Jackdan, another member here, seems to have the same issue.


----------



## John 14:6

Shazbot said:


> Lately my YJM's boost channel is starting to sound a little like a fuzz pedal It gets a little "synthy." The tube malfunction lights are off. Any ideas?


 Bad power or something on the same circuit that can cause line noise will be most noticeable in the frequencies that are boosted by the booster. Re-bias the amp first of all and if that does not work try some other wall outlets before you take it to the shop for service.


----------



## Shazbot

Redstone said:


> What are your settings? Mine sounds fizzy unless I have channel 2 set at about 7. I'm sending it to my tech once my 2204 is done so hopefully he will get to the bottom if it. Jackdan, another member here, seems to have the same issue.



I plug into the top left input and don't jump the channels. Ch1 volume is usually dimed but I've tried it various other setting and it makes no difference. 




John 14:6 said:


> Bad power or something on the same circuit that can cause line noise will be most noticeable in the frequencies that are boosted by the booster. Re-bias the amp first of all and if that does not work try some other wall outlets before you take it to the shop for service.



Thanks John. I'll try that tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Shazbot

Redstone said:


> What are your settings? Mine sounds fizzy unless I have channel 2 set at about 7. I'm sending it to my tech once my 2204 is done so hopefully he will get to the bottom if it. Jackdan, another member here, seems to have the same issue.



I have this exact issue. I normally use upper left input and don't jump the channels. I tried jumping them as you do, dimed both volumes and no problems at all. Just beautiful tone. If I lower volume 2 to below 7, the problem comes back. Very strange. It goes back to being a little synthy, like a fuzz pedal. Dime vol. 2, and problem goes away. It's a lot more noticeable on the neck pup. I'm using a LP with 57 classics. 



John 14:6 said:


> Bad power or something on the same circuit that can cause line noise will be most noticeable in the frequencies that are boosted by the booster. Re-bias the amp first of all and if that does not work try some other wall outlets before you take it to the shop for service.



I tried rebasing the amp and a different wall outlet but the problem is still there. I also tried using a high quality power strip and plugging directly into the wall. :frown:


----------



## Redstone

Shazbot said:


> I have this exact issue. I normally use upper left input and don't jump the channels. I tried jumping them as you do, dimed both volumes and no problems at all. Just beautiful tone. If I lower volume 2 to below 7, the problem comes back. Very strange. It goes back to being a little synthy, like a fuzz pedal. Dime vol. 2, and problem goes away. It's a lot more noticeable on the neck pup. I'm using a LP with 57 classics.



We seem the have the same issue with our YJMs. I'm dropping off my YJM to my tech when I'm picking up my 2204. He is going to have a look at the boost issue. I'll let you know if my tech can find anything wrong. 



If anyone else has some time to spare, would you mind checking this out with your YJMs. It only takes 2 mins. Max out your boost, or set it high and play around with the volumes. It should sound kinda fizzy/buzzy set anywhere below about 7 on both volumes.


----------



## Shazbot

Redstone said:


> If anyone else has some time to spare, would you mind checking this out with your YJMs. It only takes 2 mins. Max out your boost, or set it high and play around with the volumes. It should sound kinda fizzy/buzzy set anywhere below about 7 on both volumes.



Yes please. It would be great if others can do this and share their results.


----------



## JimiRules

I'll check it out tomorrow after my girlfriend leaves for work. It's been so long since I used the built in boost I forget what it even sounds like.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

JimiRules said:


> I'll check it out tomorrow after my girlfriend leaves for work. It's been so long since I used the built in boost I forget what it even sounds like.



Yeah, I haven't even had my foot pedal connected to the amp for most of this year … other than setting the EPA to where I want it, I just run it as if it didn't have the bells & whistles built in there.


----------



## indeedido

Shazbot said:


> Yes please. It would be great if others can do this and share their results.



Yes it is because of the bright cap on the volumes. Once you get to 7 they are out of the circuit. That is how they coaxed more gain out of the metal panels compared to the plexis. Most clip the cap off in the originals.


----------



## JimiRules

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, I haven't even had my foot pedal connected to the amp for most of this year … other than setting the EPA to where I want it, I just run it as if it didn't have the bells & whistles built in there.



Same here, although I have used the noise gate a couple times while recording.


----------



## Shazbot

indeedido said:


> Yes it is because of the bright cap on the volumes. Once you get to 7 they are out of the circuit. That is how they coaxed more gain out of the metal panels compared to the plexis. Most clip the cap off in the originals.



So the bright caps are out of the circuit only when the channels are jumped and BOTH volumes are past 7? Have you tried it on your YJM to see if you're getting fuzzy/synthy sounds if channels are not jumped or jumped with vol. below 7?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I'm starting to wonder if the "problem" you guys talk about is actually meant to sound like that?


----------



## Redstone

I was thinking that might be the case. I don't think it was intended to be like that, but just a result of the components in the amp. They must have missed it when they tested the YJM. After all, it did take us almost 2 years to figure out that this might be a problem so I can understand that they might have missed it


----------



## Shazbot

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the "problem" you guys talk about is actually meant to sound like that?



Have you tested your amp? It would be kinda strange that it was meant to be this way.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Shazbot said:


> Have you tested your amp? It would be kinda strange that it was meant to be this way.



If you hit the front end of any amp with too much gain, it's going to sound like a fuzzy mess. IMO, the amp does not sound good with the boost maxed, no matter what the volumes are set at.


----------



## Redstone

I seem to notice the issue even if the boost is set fairly low. That is how I noticed it. I turned it up and it is much more noticeable so I used thats why I say to turn it all the way up.


----------



## Shazbot

marshallmellowed said:


> If you hit the front end of any amp with too much gain, it's going to sound like a fuzzy mess. IMO, the amp does not sound good with the boost maxed, no matter what the volumes are set at.



The boost is not close to being maxed. I have mine set at about half way. It sounds fuzzy when the cables are not jumped. There is no problem If cables are jumped (lower left to upper right) and volume 2 is maxed. If vol.2 is lower than 7, it's back to being a fuzzy/synthy.




Redstone said:


> I seem to notice the issue even if the boost is set fairly low. That is how I noticed it. I turned it up and it is much more noticeable so I used thats why I say to turn it all the way up.



Same here. 

If anyone has tested for this issue, it would be great if you could post your observations.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> If anyone else has some time to spare, would you mind checking this out with your YJMs. It only takes 2 mins. Max out your boost, or set it high and play around with the volumes. It should sound kinda fizzy/buzzy set anywhere below about 7 on both volumes.





Shazbot said:


> Yes please. It would be great if others can do this and share their results.





marshallmellowed said:


> If you hit the front end of any amp with too much gain, it's going to sound like a fuzzy mess. IMO, the amp does not sound good with the boost maxed, no matter what the volumes are set at.





Shazbot said:


> The boost is not close to being maxed. I have mine set at about half way. It sounds fuzzy when the cables are not jumped. There is no problem If cables are jumped (lower left to upper right) and volume 2 is maxed. If vol.2 is lower than 7, it's back to being a fuzzy/synthy.



Sorry, but this is sort of confusing. I was basing what I stated on the posts above ("max out your boost, or set it high") and ("Yes please."). It might be easier if you posted the "exact" settings you are using when you are hearing the "fizzy/buzzy" or "fuzzy/synthy" tones.


----------



## Shazbot

marshallmellowed said:


> Sorry, but this is sort of confusing. I was basing what I stated on the posts above ("max out your boost, or set it high") and ("Yes please."). It might be easier if you posted the "exact" settings you are using when you are hearing the "fizzy/buzzy" or "fuzzy/synthy" tones.



I have the problem no matter what the boost level is. The higher the boost levels, the more obvious the problem is. Sorry for the confusion. 


My exact settings are - upper left input. Vol. 1 maxed. Boost level and volume are about 2 o'clock. Using neck pup of LP with 57 classics. 

The problem is also there when, the channels are jumped lower left to upper right, vol. 1 is maxed and vol. 2 is below 7.

Any luck Jimirules?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Shazbot said:


> Have you tested your amp? It would be kinda strange that it was meant to be this way.



Yep, I did. When Redstone kindly asked the others to test their amp, I did a recording of it with the boost maxed on just channel I. Sounded good to me, didn't hear anything fuzzy in there. I only run my amp with the channels jumped and I couldn't hear a problem on there as well. I'm guessing, that if it's a problem, it's got something to do with input one and I'd recommend you guys to send it to a tech. Hopefully he'll get this thing sorted out.

Cheers!


----------



## JimiRules

Shazbot said:


> I have the problem no matter what the boost level is. The higher the boost levels, the more obvious the problem is. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> My exact settings are - upper left input. Vol. 1 maxed. Boost level and volume are about 2 o'clock. Using neck pup of LP with 57 classics.
> 
> The problem is also there when, the channels are jumped lower left to upper right, vol. 1 is maxed and vol. 2 is below 7.
> 
> Any luck Jimirules?



I tried maxing the volume and gain of the boost and set both channel volumes at 5. The sound was so bright and thin I couldn't even stand to play for more than a couple minutes. This was with my Les Paul, which has the most bottom end of any of my guitars.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> I tried maxing the volume and gain of the boost and set both channel volumes at 5. The sound was so bright and thin I couldn't even stand to play for more than a couple minutes. This was with my Les Paul, which has the most bottom end of any of my guitars.



Was the distortion kind of fuzzing out? I don't know how to describe it. It is something that you really have to hear in person. Mine does sound kind of thin with the distortion sounding like it is over-distorting or something, but when I bring up Vol 2 a bit more it starts to sound crisp.


----------



## indeedido

JimiRules said:


> I tried maxing the volume and gain of the boost and set both channel volumes at 5. The sound was so bright and thin I couldn't even stand to play for more than a couple minutes. This was with my Les Paul, which has the most bottom end of any of my guitars.



Yes this is what I get as well. It is the nature of the beast with a bright cap. Add an overdrive with low channel volume and it is a fuzzy icepick to the face. If you search, you'll find many people cutting it off in their '70s metal panel amps which is what this amp is with added features. I don't like the YJM below 7 using any boost. No boost and it is good below it. I would love to cut that bright cap off of mine as well so I can further tailor tones but don't want to devalue it. So I just keep the volumes no lower than 7.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> Was the distortion kind of fuzzing out? I don't know how to describe it. It is something that you really have to hear in person. Mine does sound kind of thin with the distortion sounding like it is over-distorting or something, but when I bring up Vol 2 a bit more it starts to sound crisp.



I don't really know if I would describe it as fuzzy. Just really thin and harsh. It had no bottom end at all.


----------



## JayCM800

No bottom end? Have you tried new tubes?

Hello all!


----------



## Redstone

JayCM800 said:


> No bottom end? Have you tried new tubes?
> 
> Hello all!



It seems to have plenty bottom end when both volumes are turned up with or without the boost. If it is turned down a bit, the boost makes it sound thin and fuzzy.


----------



## dash8311

I have the boost volume & gain set very low. The boost volume is set where it does not increase nor decrease volume/loudness when engaged, while the gain only adds a small amount more. Just a slight kick of boost.

Sounds good at all EPA settings.

I rarely use the Boost though, only Reverb.


----------



## JimiRules

JayCM800 said:


> No bottom end? Have you tried new tubes?
> 
> Hello all!



I was trying the settings that Redstone and Shazbot has been asking us to try out. That's where I lost the bottom end.


----------



## aw9190

indeedido said:


> Yes this is what I get as well. It is the nature of the beast with a bright cap. Add an overdrive with low channel volume and it is a fuzzy icepick to the face. If you search, you'll find many people cutting it off in their '70s metal panel amps which is what this amp is with added features. I don't like the YJM below 7 using any boost. No boost and it is good below it. I would love to cut that bright cap off of mine as well so I can further tailor tones but don't want to devalue it. So I just keep the volumes no lower than 7.



I think it is the bright cap in the circuit that is giving you the icepickyness. It is doing what it is supposed to do. It is adding crunch and cleaning the bottom end up. It is in the circuit from 0-7 and than after that it is pretty much out of the circuit. 

All of the marshalls i ever had did this. The YJM is no different. Here is a question if you play unjumpered is it still fuzzy/icepicky at lets say 8 on the dial(this is with regard to channel 1, as channel 2 has no bright cap)? There is a a point in the pots sweep were its very noticeable when the cap is out of the circuit it think between 7 & 8 is were it usually is. Give it try.


----------



## Argon66

aw9190 said:


> I think it is the bright cap in the circuit that is giving you the icepickyness. It is doing what it is supposed to do. It is adding crunch and cleaning the bottom end up. It is in the circuit from 0-7 and than after that it is pretty much out of the circuit.
> 
> All of the marshalls i ever had did this. The YJM is no different. Here is a question if you play unjumpered is it still fuzzy/icepicky at lets say 8 on the dial(this is with regard to channel 1, as channel 2 has no bright cap)? There is a a point in the pots sweep were its very noticeable when the cap is out of the circuit it think between 7 & 8 is were it usually is. Give it try.



Here is a sample of a Les Paul straight into channel 1 running at 8 with no boost and a real straight forward EQ setting. 
Settings are P2, B4, M5.5, T5. 

Find this gives you a good classic woody crunch tone. No fizz or mush. 

https://soundcloud.com/argon66/lizzy


----------



## duncan11

Argon66 said:


> Here is a sample of a Les Paul straight into channel 1 running at 8 with no boost and a real straight forward EQ setting.
> Settings are P2, B4, M5.5, T5.
> 
> Find this gives you a good classic woody crunch tone. No fizz or mush.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user613639193/lizzy



Good crunch! What was your EPA on?


----------



## Argon66

duncan11 said:


> Good crunch! What was your EPA on?



Hi Duncan. 

My EPA was just a touch past 10:00. 
Was home when I recorded this, so going much louder would have been pushing it. 

I find setting the EPA at noon really starts to open up the amp, but Im still happy with the tone at lower settings.
Today I might try recording with my Timmy pedal pushing the amp a bit more.


----------



## Argon66

Here is another track with the exact same amp EQ settings, but with a timmy pedal to boost the front end. 

It adds some gain and compression, but also quite a bit of bottom end too. 
Too much boost could really mush things up if not careful...at least with the Timmy. I think next time I'll dial back the base a bit on the pedal. This does show that using a boost with a low EPA setting can potentially be finicky. 

https://soundcloud.com/argon66/victim-of-changes


----------



## John 14:6

Argon66 said:


> Here is another track with the exact same amp EQ settings, but with a timmy pedal to boost the front end.
> 
> It adds some gain and compression, but also quite a bit of bottom end too.
> Too much boost could really mush things up if not careful...at least with the Timmy. I think next time I'll dial back the base a bit on the pedal. This does show that using a boost with a low EPA setting can potentially be finicky.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/argon66/victim-of-changes


 Sounds great to me. Pretty dead on to the sound on the record.


----------



## Redstone

I've gotten used to my YJM with both volumes at 8. i just adjusted the EQ a bit to compensate for the extra bottom end. Its nice to be able to use the boost again. I've also turned down my EP booster to between 9 and 10 o clock. It still adds that magic that makes my YJM sing.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> I was thinking that might be the case. I don't think it was intended to be like that, but just a result of the components in the amp. They must have missed it when they tested the YJM. After all, it did take us almost 2 years to figure out that this might be a problem so I can understand that they might have missed it



I dont think its meant to sound like that. I think the few YJMs that respond the way ours do is due to some small malfunction with the channel 1 input or bright cap. Remember that even when volume 1 is turned to 10 (bright cap out of circuit), and playing just in channel 1 (upper left- not jumped) the fuzz is still there.

I see the YJM owners not experincing the problem dont really understand the fuzz we're talking about. I can confirm that the one I played in the shop did not have the fuzz problem.

I was saving up for that one but saw it was sold the last time I visited.


----------



## Redstone

I'll be collecting my 2204 in the next week or so hopefully so my YJM will be off to get looked at. I'm not 100% sure yet if this tech is good, but he seems like someone who knows what he is doing. I've seen some techs just go ahead and do serious work on amps and even some work that didn't need doing at all just to run up the bill without letting the owner know. He called me last week to know if I wanted him to replace the Filter caps. He said that they were just about ok but were due a change very soon and if I was planning on selling it that I could leave it or if I was keeping it that he would recommend doing it. I'll see what kind of a job he does on the 2204 and decide whether to give him my YJM to work on or not.

If I do give it to him I'll make sure to tell him that the bright cap might have something to do with it. I honestly don't mind if he has to change the bright cap or not. I'm not too worried about the value of my YJM since I have absolutely no plans of selling it any time soon  After all, how badly could change one little capacitor hurt the value.

EDIT: I forgot to ask, what cab are you running through? Also, is that a Blue JVM410HJS in your avatar? Those amps are sick! There is one used for sale over here right now. Too bad it is €1400 . Regular 410s go for about €750-1000 here and there is one for €750 right now. 210s go as low as €550 occasionally.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> I'll be collecting my 2204 in the next week or so hopefully so my YJM will be off to get looked at. I'm not 100% sure yet if this tech is good, but he seems like someone who knows what he is doing. I've seen some techs just go ahead and do serious work on amps and even some work that didn't need doing at all just to run up the bill without letting the owner know. He called me last week to know if I wanted him to replace the Filter caps. He said that they were just about ok but were due a change very soon and if I was planning on selling it that I could leave it or if I was keeping it that he would recommend doing it. I'll see what kind of a job he does on the 2204 and decide whether to give him my YJM to work on or not.
> 
> If I do give it to him I'll make sure to tell him that the bright cap might have something to do with it. I honestly don't mind if he has to change the bright cap or not. I'm not too worried about the value of my YJM since I have absolutely no plans of selling it any time soon  After all, how badly could change one little capacitor hurt the value.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to ask, what cab are you running through? Also, is that a Blue JVM410HJS in your avatar? Those amps are sick! There is one used for sale over here right now. Too bad it is €1400 . Regular 410s go for about €750-1000 here and there is one for €750 right now. 210s go as low as €550 occasionally.



I play through a 1960a cab and yes the blue one is a 410hjs half stack. The crunch on the js is insane!!! I actually went in to buy the YJM I talked about that doesn't do the fuzz problem, and left the store with the js. It cant do plexi but it nails the 800 tone + more. Perfect for any 80's stuff. I wish I could afford the YJM aswell - then I could of done a proper analysis of our issue.

You should mention to your tech that it could be the input stage of channel 1 that causes the issue if you decide to give it to him. I dont really know any good techs on my side otherwise I would of send it in.

Its maybe worth while doing a recording for yourself before you send it in so that you can compare it to when you receive it back, in case he changed/fixed something. Im pretty sure the YJM I own and the one in the shop sounded different to each other. Both good, but different. Mine sounded more suited to soloing and 70s metal (more high endy) while the shop's one had better crunch ala AC/DC (warmer and better bass)

Let us know what you decide and hopefully he doesnt charge you a lot as Im sure its a small issue.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone:

You can also fund your checkup/repair by selling the fix to myself and others having the same problem with their amps..lol.


----------



## Jackdan

Post removed


----------



## Redstone

I've tried recording it in the past but it just doesn't seem to get picked up by all the mic I've tried. I've tried my phones mic, my cameras mic, my laptops mic and even a pretty good USB mic. None of them can pick it up as it sounds in person for some reason. They all seem to compensate for it. I know exactly how it sounds myself because it sounds so different than it does when it is working right. for example, it sounds a lot different with both vols on 6 with the boost than it does with both vols on 8. On it it sounds incredible. Plenty of bottom end, no fizzing or anything like that, but at 6 it sounds like all the bottom end is being sucked out of the sound and it gets fizzy or something. Almost like the distortion is flatlining. I really have no good way of describing it.

the main thing is, if he changes anything I'll be able to hear it. I've asked a few people to listen to my amp in person and they all seem to be able to hear it. None of them are guitarists either. Hopefully the issue will be noticeable through my techs cab. If it is, it should be very obvious because it is very obvious through my cab in person.


----------



## Redstone

Jackdan said:


> Redstone:
> 
> You can also fund your checkup/repair by selling the fix to myself and others having the same problem with their amps..lol.



I'll be charging €1,000,000 for the secret fix 

I'm not worried about how much it costs as long as it is fixed. I've got enough cash saved up to pay for the repairs to both amps.

I'll be sure to post if my tech can figure out a fix for it or not.


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> I've gotten used to my YJM with both volumes at 8



I tried this today and I have to say it yielded the best tone I have ever produced from the YJM.

Channels are jumped.













I don't use OD pedals. I only use the onboard boost. I have even ditched my Reverb Pedal in favour of the onboard Reverb. My only pedals are a Wah and a tuner.

With the boost engaged there is plenty of gain and a great lead tone. Without the boost, the amp is almost clean sounding (I think mainly due to the EPA setting). I'm also finding that without pedals, the amp reacts much better to playing dynamics and is also more responsive to volume and tone changes on the guitar.

I was playing lots of Kossoff today and these settings NAILED it with my Les Paul. I also played around with some Woman tone, total awesomeness.



Try the settings, let me know what you think.


----------



## Redstone

Thats what I've set my YJM to lately. It sounds incredibly good with both vols on 8. I have the gain set a bit lower normally and the boost vol set a bit higher. Try turning both vols down to 6 and compare how it sounds to 8. This is where I really notice mine not working properly. It sounds incredible with both vols on 8 with the boost but not good at all with both on 6. I'll try your boost settings on 6 on my YJM now.

EDIT: I just tried your boost settings and the issue was not very noticeable at all. I noticed something else. It sounds very different depending on what way you are facing the amp. It is much more noticeable in the position I sit most of the time, but when I stood up and walked around it sounded not as noticeable, but still noticeable depending on where I stood. I tried this with the boost maxed.

Also, try turning down vol 2 to 0 or not jumping channels with vol 1 at 6. It is much more obvious when doing that.


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> Thats what I've set my YJM to lately. It sounds incredibly good with both vols on 8. I have the gain set a bit lower normally and the boost vol set a bit higher. Try turning both vols down to 6 and compare how it sounds to 8. This is where I really notice mine not working properly. It sounds incredible with both vols on 8 with the boost but not good at all with both on 6. I'll try your boost settings on 6 on my YJM now.
> 
> EDIT: I just tried your boost settings and the issue was not very noticeable at all. I noticed something else. It sounds very different depending on what way you are facing the amp. It is much more noticeable in the position I sit most of the time, but when I stood up and walked around it sounded not as noticeable, but still noticeable depending on where I stood. I tried this with the boost maxed.
> 
> Also, try turning down vol 2 to 0 or not jumping channels with vol 1 at 6. It is much more obvious when doing that.


 I think the difference you are hearing in the sound when moving around has more to do with the angle you are hearing what the speakers are putting out than it does with the amp. It is the same thing as placing a microphone in different positions to get different tones.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I've gotten used to my YJM with both volumes at 8. i just adjusted the EQ a bit to compensate for the extra bottom end. Its nice to be able to use the boost again. I've also turned down my *EP booster to between 9 and 10 o clock*. It still adds that magic that makes my YJM sing.



that is the secret ingredient....



db3266 said:


> I tried this today and I have to say it yielded the best tone I have ever produced from the YJM.
> 
> Channels are jumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use OD pedals. I only use the onboard boost. I have even ditched my Reverb Pedal in favour of the onboard Reverb. My only pedals are a Wah and a tuner.
> 
> With the boost engaged there is plenty of gain and a great lead tone. Without the boost, the amp is almost clean sounding (I think mainly due to the EPA setting). I'm also finding that without pedals, the amp reacts much better to playing dynamics and is also more responsive to volume and tone changes on the guitar.
> 
> I was playing lots of Kossoff today and these settings NAILED it with my Les Paul. I also played around with some Woman tone, total awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> Try the settings, let me know what you think.



dude that's almost exactly my settings, verbatim...even the boost setting but I don't use it, unless I am gonna rip some early VH tones.






I recently got the 03 Zep Dvd and was perplexed why no heartbreaker on it but it's playing over on the menu. Google it, found out why it's not in the footage, but I got the audio of it from youtube. It's the best live heartbreaker imho. That said, using those settings I just pictured above, boost OFF and my EP set to around almost 11oclock, armed with Goldie in the bridge, I did a double take, it was like instant Albert Hall Heartbreaker sound...especially on the riffed intro...

Another amazing tone moment not even trying to capture it, courtesy of the YJM...This amp ain't ever going anywhere....I'll sell my AFD before I part with my YJM if I had to part with one amp....


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> that is the secret ingredient....



I cannot recommend this pedal enough to any YJM or Plexi owner. It doesn't go well with my 2204 at all, but it just pushes my YJM to 11. It was made for the YJM.

What are your setting for the switches on the inside? I've got both the gain boost and bright switch on.

This pedal is great for VH stuff. Both switches on, set to about 12 o clock or so, maybe crank up the EQ on the YJM to get it to break up a little and it sounds incredible. I've noticed that my YJM gets noticeably louder when I turn up the EQ, especially the presence.


----------



## Jackdan

Redstone said:


> I've tried recording it in the past but it just doesn't seem to get picked up by all the mic I've tried. I've tried my phones mic, my cameras mic, my laptops mic and even a pretty good USB mic. None of them can pick it up as it sounds in person for some reason. They all seem to compensate for it. I know exactly how it sounds myself because it sounds so different than it does when it is working right. for example, it sounds a lot different with both vols on 6 with the boost than it does with both vols on 8. On it it sounds incredible. Plenty of bottom end, no fizzing or anything like that, but at 6 it sounds like all the bottom end is being sucked out of the sound and it gets fizzy or something. Almost like the distortion is flatlining. I really have no good way of describing it.
> 
> the main thing is, if he changes anything I'll be able to hear it. I've asked a few people to listen to my amp in person and they all seem to be able to hear it. None of them are guitarists either. Hopefully the issue will be noticeable through my techs cab. If it is, it should be very obvious because it is very obvious through my cab in person.



To me it sounds like the bass notes are farting out - its also more present with bassier guitars/pickups. I'll also discribe it as sounding like playing through a blown speaker or broken transistor radio.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I cannot recommend this pedal enough to any YJM or Plexi owner. It doesn't go well with my 2204 at all, but it just pushes my YJM to 11. It was made for the YJM.
> 
> What are your setting for the switches on the inside? I've got both the gain boost and bright switch on.
> 
> This pedal is great for VH stuff. Both switches on, set to about 12 o clock or so, maybe crank up the EQ on the YJM to get it to break up a little and it sounds incredible. I've noticed that my YJM gets noticeably louder when I turn up the EQ, especially the presence.



I have the internal switches set at default. I did try them both on, and one on and one off, but I just prefered the way it sounds with them off and stock. The guitar DOES matter also. I was playing the Beast today and it doesn't have as much body/bottom on the same settings as when I use Goldie. I had to amp it up a bit more on the EP and even engage the YJM boost if I wanted a really searing lead tone. Riffwise it's good with just a tad more EP boost, which is odd because Goldie with the EP at about 11oclock is all it needs, rhythm OR lead. 

And yeah a bit more presence does make it louder too, but to me, it makes it more trebbly which is why I tend to back off the presence control. If I use a strat, I have to turn the presence to 0 or 1 it's way too shrill for single coils, even with the EP to help round it out.


----------



## db3266

Chaps, I have just scanned through the owners manual and there is no mention anywhere that the Boost is actually the DOD308. Can anyone show me where it is specifically mentioned that the Boost is in fact the YJM Signature DOD Boost?


----------



## db3266

At 5.38 in this vid, YJM himself says 'my OD built into the amp'.

Rig Rundown - Yngwie Malmsteen - YouTube

Can we take this to mean his DOD pedal or not?

I don't know where I got the notion that the Boost was the DOD, someone has questioned whether or not it actually is the DOD, so I'm just trying to get some clarification.


----------



## John 14:6

db3266 said:


> At 5.38 in this vid, YJM himself says 'my OD built into the amp'.
> 
> Rig Rundown - Yngwie Malmsteen - YouTube
> 
> Can we take this to mean his DOD pedal or not?
> 
> I don't know where I got the notion that the Boost was the DOD, someone has questioned whether or not it actually is the DOD, so I'm just trying to get some clarification.


At around 5:20 of this video Santiago Alvarez talks about the YJM100's booster.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY2nwQRXsSg]YJM100 - Chris George interviews Santiago Alvarez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## db3266

Thanks John, but again it just says it's 'his' boost, but not if it is the DOD?


----------



## Redstone

I would assume it is his YJM308 boost. Given that he has a signature boost I'd say he would put that in instead of something else. It is probably Marshalls version as it needs to fit into the amp, but it should be the same. I'm not sure though. Whatever it is, its pretty good.


----------



## dash8311

New gear on it's way...


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> New gear on it's way...



I was so close to ordering one. My EP booster does what I want it to do, but I sure as heck wouldn't mind one of those Gold Tag SVDSs. Are there any Gold Tags left to order or are they all sold?


----------



## dash8311

Yes a few more GT TSR, as I understand.

The pedal version is available for pre-order and should start building those in mid-January.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Yes a few more GT TSR, as I understand.
> 
> The pedal version is available for pre-order and should start building those in mid-January.



I'll see what I've got left over after amp repair bills. Its between a nice Strat, a Schaffer Replica and a greenbacks cab. I might even have enough cash for the Schaffer and a cab if I can sell my cab.

Did you have to pay VAT or sales tax or anything on top of the $550? I think it is only people from the EU that will have to pay VAT, which is 23% extra here in Ireland. That would make it roughly €525 ($700).

Also, when are you expecting it? Make sure you take plenty of pics at lots of angles. I don't think I've seen the back of it yet, or if I have I've forgotten.


----------



## FennRx

23% tax? Geez, time for a revolution.


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> 23% tax? Geez, time for a revolution.



We're too lazy and couldn't be bothered because we are Irish. Our whole country is a mess and it doesn't look like it'll improve for a while. The nice thing about being in the EU is I can buy stuff from the UK and not have to pay Irish Tax. I bought my LP in the UK and saves a little bit. Plus the store gave me a heap off. No large stores in Ireland can afford to keep going any more.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> I'll see what I've got left over after amp repair bills. Its between a nice Strat, a Schaffer Replica and a greenbacks cab. I might even have enough cash for the Schaffer and a cab if I can sell my cab.
> 
> Did you have to pay VAT or sales tax or anything on top of the $550? I think it is only people from the EU that will have to pay VAT, which is 23% extra here in Ireland. That would make it roughly €525 ($700).
> 
> Also, when are you expecting it? Make sure you take plenty of pics at lots of angles. I don't think I've seen the back of it yet, or if I have I've forgotten.



$712 USD shipped to Canada, VAT included, which has something to do with Italian export law.

It's shipped on Thursday and should have it a week or so later, due to the delay incurred in customs. I'll post some pics in the Tone Zone when it arrives.


----------



## Steve Naples

After reading all about these amps, I have a couple problems. I can't find one, and I have no idea what I could sell to be able to buy one if I could find one.


----------



## Redstone

Steve Naples said:


> After reading all about these amps, I have a couple problems. I can't find one, and I have no idea what I could sell to be able to buy one if I could find one.



There were only 1500 made so finding one new is almost impossible. They do pop up on ebay from time to time, but for a very high price usually ($2300-3500). Be careful about buying one since there is no voltage switch. If it is made for 120V you'll need some form of mains transformer to get it to work in 230V or vice versa.


----------



## melomanarock

FennRx said:


> 23% tax? Geez, time for a revolution.



We pay 50%


----------



## db3266

I can't remember if I have asked this before, but do any of you who play a Les Paul through the YJM use a Fuzz pedal?

I'm about to pull the trigger on the Jimi Hendrix Mini Fuzz Face. I don't play a lot of Hendrix, I'm more into Clapton and Cream, I want a Fuzz to thicken out the tone and add the creamy sustain (I know I can do this by rolling down the tone on the neck pickup). For at home volumes, I think a Fuzz will help me along the way (probably setup the Fuzz with more Volume than Fuzz, adjusting the Fuzz slowly until I reach the point of more sustain without full on grunge Fuzz).

Any recommendation on a Fuzz or general tips on Amp setting when using a Fuzz with the YJM?


----------



## Los Angeles

What settings do you use live? 
Are most of you set to get a clean sound and use the pedals for dirt? Or are you driving the amp to distortion? Last night I played a clean tone and used pedals. Also tried using the boost to thicken up the pedals rather than just dime the boost. There are so many ways to run the YJM that I can't decide.


----------



## Redstone

I run my YJM crunchy and use a pedal for a hint of boost. I've got both Vols set at 8 on my YJM and the boost pedal set to 9:30 o clock with the gain and bright switches on. Its great for AC/DC. I turn down the volume on my SG to about 6-7 for an early AC/DC type sound and up to 10 for a slightly higher gain sound, say around late 70's like highway to hell. If I want a VH tone, I crank up my pedal and maybe add a bit of the YJMs boost depending on my tastes.

The best way to decide how to run your YJM is to try everything. I switch things around every now and then.


----------



## moesley

I am thinking of selling my yjm. What price can i ask for it? 
Also would it be wise to sell it? Will it become a collector some day?
So many doubts/questions.....


----------



## Redstone

moesley said:


> I am thinking of selling my yjm. What price can i ask for it?
> Also would it be wise to sell it? Will it become a collector some day?
> So many doubts/questions.....



Why are you thinking of selling it? YJM are pretty desirable right now. There were only 1500 made so they are hard to come by now. I wouldn't really say its collectable, unless you are a huge Yngwie fan, but it lots of players love it because of the EPA allowing them to use it at home. Sellers on ebay seem to be jacking the price up high the last few months. One even sold for like $3500  They seem to go from anywhere between $2000-3500.


----------



## moesley

Because i think it's kind of redundant to have this massive beast being only used for home use( i am not a "real" guitarplayer, lack of skills etc.)
Sometimes i feel like it deserves better, but somehow i find it hard to part with( sounds stupid right?)


----------



## FennRx

You will regret selling it. I have a YJM and an r9. I never play gigs, only in my basement. But it makes me happy. That's all that matters


----------



## db3266

moesley said:


> Because i think it's kind of redundant to have this massive beast being only used for home use( i am not a "real" guitarplayer, lack of skills etc.)
> Sometimes i feel like it deserves better, but somehow i find it hard to part with( sounds stupid right?)



I have been in your position and I have previously considered selling the YJM.
I gave myself a good slap and talked myself down.

YOU WILL NOT FIND A BETTER AMP FOR PLAYING AT HOME. Game over.

KEEP IT.


----------



## Redstone

moesley said:


> Because i think it's kind of redundant to have this massive beast being only used for home use( i am not a "real" guitarplayer, lack of skills etc.)
> Sometimes i feel like it deserves better, but somehow i find it hard to part with( sounds stupid right?)



In that case, I'd hang onto it if I were you. I only use my YJM for home use and there are 7 year olds that can play better than me, I still wouldn't give up my YJM for its weight in gold. I love how it sounds. If you love how it sounds, then that is enough reason to hang onto it, unless you really need the money. It doesn't matter how expensive your gear is or how powerful it is as long as you enjoy playing.

Here is some advice from db3266 from when he wanted to sell his YJM.



db3266 said:


> If I EVER post that I am thinking of selling my YJM again, point me back at this thread and give me a massive slap!!!!


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> I still wouldn't give up my YJM for its weight in gold.



I know exactly what you're saying, however reality check: 62 lbs. YJM's worth in gold: 1.1 million USD.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> I know exactly what you're saying, however reality check: 62 lbs. YJM's worth in gold: 1.1 million USD.



I'd only sell it on one condition. That I could use the money to buy another one


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I'll never part with my YJM either. It's just the best amp, I've ever played! It's very versatile as well; I use it at home and I also gig with it and I can play any stage, wheter it being a small club or a huge stadium (which I didn't play yet, but I hope I will someday) and still get that great sound out of it, plus the features all work and sound superb! They also go up in value. A lot of people out there would love to own one, but can't find one anywhere! We can consider ourselves lucky that we got one. All in all, the only advice we'll give you is to keep it; if you're into a Super Lead, you're gonna regret selling it BIG time!

Cheers!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Take the amp, put it in a spare room and pretend you don't have it. After a few weeks, if you found yourself, at any point, thinking "I wish I could play thru that YJM", then you should keep it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VPTdNTu0Zw]"Donut City" - Rare Eddie Van Halen instrumental - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 66 galaxie

crossroadsnyc said:


> "Donut City" - Rare Eddie Van Halen instrumental - YouTube



"Turn me loose, turn me loose, turn me loose, 
I got to do it my way.."


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Is this photo cool or cheesy? It's a photo I took where I forgot to disable the flash, and it came out pretty bad … rather than just delete it, I started manipulating it w/some photo editing options, and this is what I came up with. Should I keep it or dump it?


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Is this photo cool or cheesy? It's a photo I took where I forgot to disable the flash, and it came out pretty bad … rather than just delete it, I started manipulating it w/some photo editing options, and this is what I came up with. Should I keep it or dump it?



I'd keep it-looks different!

Maybe crop the black borders a bit & use it as an avatar?

No one else has it!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I'd keep it-looks different!
> 
> Maybe crop the black borders a bit & use it as an avatar?
> 
> No one else has it!



Ha, I had to put in the vignette to make it look passable to begin with, but yeah, I'm conflicted on it 

It started as one of the worst pictures I could have possibly taken, so I was like 'hmmm, maybe i can make it into something better?'


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ha, I had to put in the vignette to make it look passable to begin with, but yeah, I'm conflicted on it
> 
> It started as one of the worst pictures I could have possibly taken, so I was like 'hmmm, maybe i can make it into something better?'



I'm not into photography in the slightest but when I saw it,it reminded me of that film SE7EN for some reason?!

It just has that 'look' about it!


----------



## Redstone

I think it looks cool


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I'm not into photography in the slightest but when I saw it,it reminded me of that film SE7EN for some reason?!
> 
> It just has that 'look' about it!



Like a creepy look?


----------



## Marshall Gibson

crossroadsnyc said:


> Like a creepy look?




Like someone spying through a keyhole look


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Like a creepy look?



Kinda yeah - it's like a raw,old (though we know it's not),used look!
Bit like when a horror film starts & you'll get quick 1 second snaps!


----------



## db3266

what do you think?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5H3VZO_iBI]Greeny - YouTube[/ame]

(too much bass in the recording I think).


----------



## ^AXE^

Put everthing on 7 except the reverb. Front and back.

Kick on the boost.

Then stand the fucx back!


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> what do you think?
> 
> Greeny - YouTube
> 
> (too much bass in the recording I think).



Sounds good to me  I am listening to it though laptop speakers so I don't get much bass anyway 

0:57 was kick ass


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> what do you think?
> 
> Greeny - YouTube
> 
> (too much bass in the recording I think).



Nice job.


----------



## db3266

I have a question about the 4 inputs on the YJM. The other '4 holer' post on the forum got me thinking.....

To recap, 

Volume 1 = High Treble Channel
Volume 2 = Normal Channel

Upper Inputs are Normal Sensitivity
Lower Inputs are Low Sensitivity

The manual says that to use the boost and the gate, at least one of the inputs must be normal sensitivity of channel 1 (top left)

I remember watching this video

1959 Gibson Les Paul Standard / Burst / Flametop / GuitarPoint / Vintage Guitars - YouTube

Note how he is plugged in. Guitar into Low Sensitivity Normal channel (lower right) and normal sensitivity inputs of each channel are jumpered.

To me, the tone sounds awesome.

First question.
Does a Low Sensitivity input better suit a Humbucker? I always get confused by the definition of high and low sensitivity. I think it relates to input gain from the pickup?

I have read some reports of Clapton using the Normal sensitivity channel back in the day on the JTM45.

I have always considered my tone to be very bright. I always use high sensitivity of the high treble channel. I guess this could explain why my tone is so bright? I do jumper the channels and turn up volume 2 quite a bit to try to cancel out the brightness.

I'm going to try putting the guitar input into the normal channel, both high and low sensitivity and jump to top left so I can still use the Boost and Gate.

Unfortunately, I can't do this for a few days because I am away. Hence I thought I would post my questions to generate some feedback from you guys.

Can you help me understand low and high sensitivity and how they relate to different pickups?

I think plugging in a bright guitar the normal channel, jumping to the other channel would allow me to start with a predominantly bassy tone and then use channel 1 to dial in the treble as required.


----------



## db3266

I found this on the MetroAmps forum.

MetroAmp.com Forum &bull; View topic - Difference between low and high sensitivity inputs.

A quote from the thread



> The basic idea is, to use low sensitive input for high output pickups (humbucker) and high sensitive input for low output pickups (single coil). But at least your personal taste determines how you connect your guitar.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> what do you think?
> 
> Greeny - YouTube
> 
> (too much bass in the recording I think).



No, I thought the bass sounded kind of cool … nice and raw / honest.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> I have a question about the 4 inputs on the YJM. The other '4 holer' post on the forum got me thinking.....
> 
> To recap,
> 
> Volume 1 = High Treble Channel
> Volume 2 = Normal Channel
> 
> Upper Inputs are Normal Sensitivity
> Lower Inputs are Low Sensitivity
> 
> The manual says that to use the boost and the gate, at least one of the inputs must be normal sensitivity of channel 1 (top left)
> 
> I remember watching this video
> 
> 1959 Gibson Les Paul Standard / Burst / Flametop / GuitarPoint / Vintage Guitars - YouTube
> 
> Note how he is plugged in. Guitar into Low Sensitivity Normal channel (lower right) and normal sensitivity inputs of each channel are jumpered.
> 
> To me, the tone sounds awesome.
> 
> First question.
> Does a Low Sensitivity input better suit a Humbucker? I always get confused by the definition of high and low sensitivity. I think it relates to input gain from the pickup?
> 
> I have read some reports of Clapton using the Normal sensitivity channel back in the day on the JTM45.
> 
> I have always considered my tone to be very bright. I always use high sensitivity of the high treble channel. I guess this could explain why my tone is so bright? I do jumper the channels and turn up volume 2 quite a bit to try to cancel out the brightness.
> 
> I'm going to try putting the guitar input into the normal channel, both high and low sensitivity and jump to top left so I can still use the Boost and Gate.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't do this for a few days because I am away. Hence I thought I would post my questions to generate some feedback from you guys.
> 
> Can you help me understand low and high sensitivity and how they relate to different pickups?
> 
> I think plugging in a bright guitar the normal channel, jumping to the other channel would allow me to start with a predominantly bassy tone and then use channel 1 to dial in the treble as required.



How has the switch worked out for you? I've read the same thing about Clapton using the normal channel and then just hitting it w/a clean boost.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

db3266 said:


> I have a question about the 4 inputs on the YJM. The other '4 holer' post on the forum got me thinking.....
> 
> To recap,
> 
> Volume 1 = High Treble Channel
> Volume 2 = Normal Channel
> 
> Upper Inputs are Normal Sensitivity
> Lower Inputs are Low Sensitivity
> 
> The manual says that to use the boost and the gate, at least one of the inputs must be normal sensitivity of channel 1 (top left)
> 
> I remember watching this video
> 
> 1959 Gibson Les Paul Standard / Burst / Flametop / GuitarPoint / Vintage Guitars - YouTube
> 
> Note how he is plugged in. Guitar into Low Sensitivity Normal channel (lower right) and normal sensitivity inputs of each channel are jumpered.
> 
> To me, the tone sounds awesome.
> 
> First question.
> Does a Low Sensitivity input better suit a Humbucker? I always get confused by the definition of high and low sensitivity. I think it relates to input gain from the pickup?
> 
> I have read some reports of Clapton using the Normal sensitivity channel back in the day on the JTM45.
> 
> I have always considered my tone to be very bright. I always use high sensitivity of the high treble channel. I guess this could explain why my tone is so bright? I do jumper the channels and turn up volume 2 quite a bit to try to cancel out the brightness.
> 
> I'm going to try putting the guitar input into the normal channel, both high and low sensitivity and jump to top left so I can still use the Boost and Gate.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't do this for a few days because I am away. Hence I thought I would post my questions to generate some feedback from you guys.
> 
> Can you help me understand low and high sensitivity and how they relate to different pickups?
> 
> I think plugging in a bright guitar the normal channel, jumping to the other channel would allow me to start with a predominantly bassy tone and then use channel 1 to dial in the treble as required.



Yeah, it sounds really cool! However, I still favour plugging into the normal sensitivity input I and jump the channels! My sound's got a lot of bite (not harsh or unpleasent) and it's just got that 70's Skynyrd type of tone to it. The guy in the video is called Ali Neander. He's a great guitarist and I've seen him live with his band a lot by now. Lives pretty close to me btw.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Regarding the noise gate … 

Due to all of the recent (again) talk about noise gate / boost issues, I took some time this morning to unplug from my usual setup (tuner / od / distortion) and go straight in and run through all of the bells & whistles to make sure everything is working properly (i really don't use them much, so they've been a bit of an afterthought). While everything works just fine, I did spend more time w/the added features than I have before, and there were a couple of things that caught my attention. 

With respect to the noise gate, there have been some examples where the noise gate was acting akin to a volume knob when increased … meaning, when all the way down you'd get full sound, but as it was increased, the sound would disappear (actually, more like a reverse volume knob). After watching it a few times, one thing that I noticed after a while was that the EPA was set between maximum (lowest volume levels) to about 9:00 … which is to say that the EPA was pretty much working almost full tilt the entire time (0.1-1w). When I did that w/mine, and then adjusted the noise gate, it acted just as you would expect, which is to say that it acted pretty much the way the ones in the videos did … when the EPA was set full, it wasn't long on the dial until the sound would cut out because that's the level at which the noise / sound are the same anyway (very low). I'm not suggesting there wasn't an issue w/the noise gate in the video, but I also think that when encountering / investigating possible problems, we need to remember that when you have the EPA set really high like that, the noise gate will react quicker in cutting off the sound than it does when the EPA is backed off and you have more noise / volume coming through. This is also affected by where you have your volume set … so, if you are running maximum EPA, and have your volume set at like 6, it'll cut out even quicker (meaning the noise gate will almost act like a 'reverse volume knob' even quicker). Basically, your sound will get cut off w/use of the noise gate if the volume isn't higher than the noise gate threshold to begin with (which is one reason noise gates have always annoyed me and also account for choked out notes / loss of sustain). 

Does this make sense? I have a lot of thoughts in my head so I'm not sure if that sounded like rambling.

The other thing I re-aquainted myself with is the built in boost … holy crap! Admittedly, I didn't mess around with it very much when I got the amp, as I've been running it w/out use of the extras other than EPA / auto-bias. I did try using it as a bit of a clean boost early on (volume high / gain lower), but just thought it was average sounding so I didn't really bother. That said, today I tried maxing out both the volume and the gain, and it gave me some absolutely delicious tones. The volume on the amp was switched anywhere between 6-10, and I tried a variety of EQ settings w/it like this, and everything I tried sounded absolutely ridiculous. Everything from VH, to 'Slash Tone' (insert giggle for dialing it in if you wish, but no joke), to Priest / Maiden, up to early Metallica / Slayer (basically your late 70's-80's metal scene, but those are some of the tones i was fooling around with). 

Man, I love this amp … after all this time I'm still finding new tones (built in) that turn me on. I also feel like I just got a new pedal, so that's a really cool feeling haha.


----------



## jack daniels

The Ultimate Plexi is.......................................................................... wait for it, wait for it, you guessed it, viola!!!! "A Plexi" amp. Many years from now Marshall may still be re-issuing Plexi amps however will they be re-issuing YJMs? Probably not, especially if some other truly hot musician takes Yngwies place as the reigning classic metal guitarist of the world. Then Marshall will be making the "hot new guitarist" model but, as to whether it will be re-issued or not is another open ended question that remains to be answered.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

jack daniels said:


> The Ultimate Plexi is.......................................................................... wait for it, wait for it, you guessed it, viola!!!! "A Plexi" amp. Many years from now Marshall may still be re-issuing Plexi amps however will they be re-issuing YJMs? Probably not, especially if some other truly hot musician takes Yngwies place as the reigning classic metal guitarist of the world. Then Marshall will be making the "hot new guitarist" model but, as to whether it will be re-issued or not is another open ended question that remains to be answered.



No, they're limited edition amps (1,500), so these are the only ones you'll see. Nevertheless, you can bet that the technology (i.e. epa / auto bias) will be a big part of the future.


----------



## Holme

jack daniels said:


> The Ultimate Plexi is.......................................................................... wait for it, wait for it, you guessed it, viola!!!! "A Plexi" amp. Many years from now Marshall may still be re-issuing Plexi amps however will they be re-issuing YJMs? Probably not, especially if some other truly hot musician takes Yngwies place as the reigning classic metal guitarist of the world. Then Marshall will be making the "hot new guitarist" model but, as to whether it will be re-issued or not is another open ended question that remains to be answered.



You are of course correct to a degree!
The thing that separates this amp is the features the artist has chosen!
Instead of the usual 'his amp is modded lets try & match the sound' business this is packed with very useful features but is a 100% stock Plexi from the off!

Built in attenuator that actually pro longs valve life.
Auto Biasing with the majority of valves swappable mix & match!
Built in noise gate.
Built in boost.
Built in reverb.

Even got a 3 year warranty thrown in for good measure!

This is a very respected & sought after amp for a reason my friend!



Edit:Oh & the true 50 watt mode that not only turns off 2 valves but in the event of a failure will also pick two valves it knows is working to become its own back up amp!


----------



## rhoadsrules82

I am mostly a higher gain person, but played through one of these bad boys a bit ago and this amp sounds better than most stock Plexi's I have played. Too bad these are limited edition.


----------



## Holme

rhoadsrules82 said:


> I am mostly a higher gain person, but played through one of these bad boys a bit ago and this amp sounds better than most stock Plexi's I have played. Too bad these are limited edition.



Yeah you're right-they definitely don't do the modern gain but the boost does give them a lot more than a standard Plexi!

Here's a small demo I did of the boost a bit back-

YJM HIGH GAIN by Holme76 on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## jack daniels

Holme said:


> You are of course correct to a degree!
> The thing that separates this amp is the features the artist has chosen!
> Instead of the usual 'his amp is modded lets try & match the sound' business this is packed with very useful features but is a 100% stock Plexi from the off!
> 
> Built in attenuator that actually pro longs valve life.
> Auto Biasing with the majority of valves swappable mix & match!
> Built in noise gate.
> Built in boost.
> Built in reverb.
> 
> Even got a 3 year warranty thrown in for good measure!
> 
> This is a very respected & sought after amp for a reason my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:Oh & the true 50 watt mode that not only turns off 2 valves but in the event of a failure will also pick two valves it knows is working to become its own back up amp!



You forgot the Swiss Army Knife and Kitchen Sink. LOL


----------



## Holme

jack daniels said:


> You forgot the Swiss Army Knife and Kitchen Sink. LOL





True but at the price the amp was released at with warranty you can see how getting all these mods done privately or buying attenuators/pedals etc. to make it right for certain people made it a bargain so to speak!


----------



## jack daniels

Holme - "You are of course correct to a degree!
The thing that separates this amp is the features the artist has chosen!
Instead of the usual 'his amp is modded lets try & match the sound' business this is packed with very useful features but is a 100% stock Plexi from the off!"

JD - Building in a noise gate, attenuator, and the auto biasing/tube failure functions are nothing new to amps, just look at THD and a few others. Marketing, marketing, and even more marketing @ 1500 x (how many dollars)? When any amp deviates from its true and original design it may well have been 100% stock from the git go but, that's were the analogy ends and the reality begins. It becomes a "modded" plexi then nothing more nothing less. I'm not putting down the amp by any means however, it's not a true plexi. Can you tell that I'm an amp purist, or amp snob? LOL


----------



## jack daniels

Personally, of the features mentioned I would leave out any BS that really doesn't need to be in the amp to begin with like the noise gate, and attenuation f.e. I can fully understand effects loop, auto biasing/tube failure prevention, and even reverb as they are more functional and (used/needed) by many players. You just don't want excessive BS in the circuit to affect your signal adversely in any way. Remember Electra or Elektra guitars with the plug-in-effect modules? What amp manufacturers are doing these days remind me exactly of the Electra or Elektra guitar analogy.


----------



## John 14:6

jack daniels said:


> Holme - "You are of course correct to a degree!
> The thing that separates this amp is the features the artist has chosen!
> Instead of the usual 'his amp is modded lets try & match the sound' business this is packed with very useful features but is a 100% stock Plexi from the off!"
> 
> JD - Building in a noise gate, attenuator, and the auto biasing/tube failure functions are nothing new to amps, just look at THD and a few others. Marketing, marketing, and even more marketing @ 1500 x (how many dollars)? When any amp deviates from its true and original design it may well have been 100% stock from the git go but, that's were the analogy ends and the reality begins. It becomes a "modded" plexi then nothing more nothing less. I'm not putting down the amp by any means however, it's not a true plexi. Can you tell that I'm an amp purist, or amp snob? LOL


 The YJM100 is the 1959 SLP Circuit and there are no variations in the circuit. Sure the YJM100 has other built in tricks on the back of the amp, but you do not have to use any of them. All the extra features can be bypassed.


----------



## Holme

jack daniels said:


> Holme - "You are of course correct to a degree!
> The thing that separates this amp is the features the artist has chosen!
> Instead of the usual 'his amp is modded lets try & match the sound' business this is packed with very useful features but is a 100% stock Plexi from the off!"
> 
> JD - Building in a noise gate, attenuator, and the auto biasing/tube failure functions are nothing new to amps, just look at THD and a few others. Marketing, marketing, and even more marketing @ 1500 x (how many dollars)? When any amp deviates from its true and original design it may well have been 100% stock from the git go but, that's were the analogy ends and the reality begins. It becomes a "modded" plexi then nothing more nothing less. I'm not putting down the amp by any means however, it's not a true plexi. Can you tell that I'm an amp purist, or amp snob? LOL



Again I agree-I've said from day one the original 'Plexi' sound was put into the 'Library/Archive' of history before I was even born!
Regardless if you do/or don't prefer a modern take on that sound doesn't matter-Plexi is Plexi & that's that!
We have had original owners come on here & say they think the YJM is the best amp they've heard since the 60's which I personally find to be a great compliment!
I/We on this thread like to hear from original owners & kind of look at ourselves as the 'new generation of a great' if that makes sense?

All input welcome as are you!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

jack daniels said:


> Holme - "You are of course correct to a degree!
> The thing that separates this amp is the features the artist has chosen!
> Instead of the usual 'his amp is modded lets try & match the sound' business this is packed with very useful features but is a 100% stock Plexi from the off!"
> 
> JD - Building in a noise gate, attenuator, and the auto biasing/tube failure functions are nothing new to amps, just look at THD and a few others. Marketing, marketing, and even more marketing @ 1500 x (how many dollars)? When any amp deviates from its true and original design it may well have been 100% stock from the git go but, that's were the analogy ends and the reality begins. It becomes an ultimate "modded" super plexi then nothing more nothing less. I'm not putting down the amp by any means however, it's not a true plexi. Can you tell that I'm an amp purist, or amp snob? LOL



Fixed


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Fixed


----------



## jack daniels

crossroadsnyc said:


> Fixed



More power to Marshall and to YJM until Marshall comes out with the Gary Moore signature model. I wonder which Gary Moore family member will receive all the royalty checks.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

jack daniels said:


> More power to Marshall and to YJM until Marshall comes out with the Gary Moore signature model. I wonder which Gary Moore family member will receive all the royalty checks.



Unfortunately the Gary Moore sig amp was shelved due to his death.


----------



## jack daniels

crossroadsnyc said:


> Unfortunately the Gary Moore sig amp was shelved due to his death.



Don't be so quick on the trigger, it's still in the works.


----------



## John 14:6

The reason the YJM100 is the Ultimate Plexi is due to it being a 1959SLP with all kinds of cool built-in features which can also be bypassed. I am a guy who used to lug around rack mount noise suppressors and and power attenuators just so I could plug in my old amps. I also had a Weber Bias-Rite that I used to bias my old amps. I sold all of that stuff because my YJM100 has all those bases covered.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

jack daniels said:


> Don't be so quick on the trigger, it's still in the works.



Good to hear. Hope your sources are better than mine.


----------



## jack daniels

John 14:6 said:


> The reason the YJM100 is the Ultimate Plexi is due to it being a 1959SLP with all kinds of cool built-in features which can also be bypassed. I am a guy who used to lug around rack mount noise suppressors and and power attenuators just so I could plug in my old amps. I also had a Weber Bias-Rite that I used to bias my old amps. I sold all of that stuff because my YJM100 has all those bases covered.



That's why some guys are going the Avid Eleven Rack direction so they won't even have to lug a head around anymore or their vintage equipment.


----------



## Redstone

I collected my 2204 a few hours ago (it sounds great). I brought my YJM and showed the issue to my tech. He didn't hear it at first until he stood right in front of the amp. He thinks that it is just how the amp is meant to react. He reckons that it is just a mix of the EPA and just how the volume know on the amp works. He went through the schematics of a 73' plexi and tried to explain it to me. I wish I could fully understand what he said, but his explanation may as well have been in Chinese since it was way past what I could understand. He said that he could go messing around with the bright cap and change the values, but advised against it since I told him I don't use the boost a whole lot. He said changing the bright cap, may or may not do the trick. I didn't bother asking him to do it since I'm just getting used to play my amp with both vols at 8. It is up to you if you want to get a tech to experiment with different bright cap values, but just bare in mind it might now work and if it does work, it might only let you roll back the volume a little bit before the issue becomes apparent.


----------



## John 14:6

jack daniels said:


> That's why some guys are going the Avid Eleven Rack direction so they won't even have to lug a head around anymore or their vintage equipment.


 I have tried digital modellers and they do not sound or feel like a real tube amp. Some guys do like them though. My YJM100 is the perfect amp for me and it has killed my gas for other amps for a couple years now. No one single amp will be the perfect fit for everyone. Most of the versatility offered in the modeling amps is stuff I do not need. I am a Marshall guy so I do not need 18 Fender and Vox models and a bunch of effects. I just want a great sounding old school Marshall head, and having that along with all the YJM100's extra features makes it just too cool for me.


----------



## duncan11

I just got done playing mine....again...best damn amp in the last 15yrs I've had the pleasure of owning....it kicks so much ass.


----------



## db3266

crossroadsnyc said:


> How has the switch worked out for you? I've read the same thing about Clapton using the normal channel and then just hitting it w/a clean boost.



Don't know yet. I have not had a chance to play. I'll post what I think on Sunday evening. I'll try and do a before and after tone demo


----------



## db3266

crossroadsnyc said:


> Regarding the noise gate …
> 
> Due to all of the recent (again) talk about noise gate / boost issues, I took some time this morning to unplug from my usual setup (tuner / od / distortion) and go straight in and run through all of the bells & whistles to make sure everything is working properly (i really don't use them much, so they've been a bit of an afterthought). While everything works just fine, I did spend more time w/the added features than I have before, and there were a couple of things that caught my attention.
> 
> With respect to the noise gate, there have been some examples where the noise gate was acting akin to a volume knob when increased … meaning, when all the way down you'd get full sound, but as it was increased, the sound would disappear (actually, more like a reverse volume knob). After watching it a few times, one thing that I noticed after a while was that the EPA was set between maximum (lowest volume levels) to about 9:00 … which is to say that the EPA was pretty much working almost full tilt the entire time (0.1-1w). When I did that w/mine, and then adjusted the noise gate, it acted just as you would expect, which is to say that it acted pretty much the way the ones in the videos did … when the EPA was set full, it wasn't long on the dial until the sound would cut out because that's the level at which the noise / sound are the same anyway (very low). I'm not suggesting there wasn't an issue w/the noise gate in the video, but I also think that when encountering / investigating possible problems, we need to remember that when you have the EPA set really high like that, the noise gate will react quicker in cutting off the sound than it does when the EPA is backed off and you have more noise / volume coming through. This is also affected by where you have your volume set … so, if you are running maximum EPA, and have your volume set at like 6, it'll cut out even quicker (meaning the noise gate will almost act like a 'reverse volume knob' even quicker). Basically, your sound will get cut off w/use of the noise gate if the volume isn't higher than the noise gate threshold to begin with (which is one reason noise gates have always annoyed me and also account for choked out notes / loss of sustain).
> 
> Does this make sense? I have a lot of thoughts in my head so I'm not sure if that sounded like rambling.
> 
> The other thing I re-aquainted myself with is the built in boost … holy crap! Admittedly, I didn't mess around with it very much when I got the amp, as I've been running it w/out use of the extras other than EPA / auto-bias. I did try using it as a bit of a clean boost early on (volume high / gain lower), but just thought it was average sounding so I didn't really bother. That said, today I tried maxing out both the volume and the gain, and it gave me some absolutely delicious tones. The volume on the amp was switched anywhere between 6-10, and I tried a variety of EQ settings w/it like this, and everything I tried sounded absolutely ridiculous. Everything from VH, to 'Slash Tone' (insert giggle for dialing it in if you wish, but no joke), to Priest / Maiden, up to early Metallica / Slayer (basically your late 70's-80's metal scene, but those are some of the tones i was fooling around with).
> 
> Man, I love this amp … after all this time I'm still finding new tones (built in) that turn me on. I also feel like I just got a new pedal, so that's a really cool feeling haha.



All you say about the noise gate makes perfect sense and I totally agree. Many of years using the EPA at about the 1w mode and we have to expect the issues you mention with the noise gate when operating the amp at such low volumes.

I use the noise gate, it is 'only just on' and cuts out some background noise when I'm not playing the guitar. 

So, you have rediscovered the built in boost. I think it's the only boost/OD pedal needed with this amp. Granted that some May want distortion, and pedals wi be needed there, but as far as pushing the amp into natural OD, the built on boost is more than good enough. I've tried loads on boutique boosts, all of them colour the tone. As far as I can tell, the built in boost incompletely transparent.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> All you say about the noise gate makes perfect sense and I totally agree. Many of years using the EPA at about the 1w mode and we have to expect the issues you mention with the noise gate when operating the amp at such low volumes.
> 
> I use the noise gate, it is 'only just on' and cuts out some background noise when I'm not playing the guitar.
> 
> So, you have rediscovered the built in boost. I think it's the only boost/OD pedal needed with this amp. Granted that some May want distortion, and pedals wi be needed there, but as far as pushing the amp into natural OD, the built on boost is more than good enough. I've tried loads on boutique boosts, all of them colour the tone. As far as I can tell, the built in boost incompletely transparent.



Yeah, I've been trying to search out some information on the boost this morning … I guess the consensus is that it's essentially a take on his YJM308? I've never tried one (or the dod250), so I don't really have a reference point. I was reading some threads out there on various forums from some Malmsteen fans, and found an interesting picture from his days of using a DOD250, and it got me thinking about my revelation regarding the boost yesterday. In the picture, Malmsteen had the gain set to maximum, so might that be where these DOD / YJM308 type pedals sound their best (rather than just being used as a clean boost)? One of the participants in the thread was saying that the pedals were designed to be run pretty much wide open (or at least close to), and anything short of that will sound rather shrill (which was my original experience).


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to search out some information on the boost this morning … I guess the consensus is that it's essentially a take on his YJM308? I've never tried one (or the dod250), so I don't really have a reference point. I was reading some threads out there on various forums from some Malmsteen fans, and found an interesting picture from his days of using a DOD250, and it got me thinking about my revelation regarding the boost yesterday. In the picture, Malmsteen had the gain set to maximum, so might that be where these DOD / YJM308 type pedals sound their best (rather than just being used as a clean boost)? One of the participants in the thread was saying that the pedals were designed to be run pretty much wide open (or at least close to), and anything short of that will sound rather shrill (which was my original experience).


 The DOD 250 pedals are well regarded as great clean boost pedals. The DOD YJM308 is tweaked a little differently so that it is tighter in the the low end and a little more cutting from what I have read. They both should work as a clean boost. Yngwie always cranks the gain all the way up and the level is usually all the way up or close to maxed out. 

I have a DOD YJM308 pedal that has been modded to old Gray 250 specs on my board. I also have a Maxon OD808 on my board. I am pretty well covered for overdrive and clean boosts with the stock booster and my other two overdrive pedals. I use the Gray 250 as a clean boost most of the time, but they all work fine for that sort of thing.


----------



## Redstone

Hey guys, I made a comparison of my YJM and 2204. Both sounds great to me, but I think my YJM is still my go-to amp. Here is a link to the thread.

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/65231-my-jcm800-2204-back-home.html#post1040599

The YJM has a lot more bass than the 2204 and sounds a lot thicker. The recording probably isn't very accurate, but you can hear a huge difference between the two. My ears have to adjust to the YJM after playing the 2204 all day and vice versa.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> Hey guys, I made a comparison of my YJM and 2204. Both sounds great to me, but I think my YJM is still my go-to amp. Here is a link to the thread.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/65231-my-jcm800-2204-back-home.html#post1040599
> 
> The YJM has a lot more bass than the 2204 and sounds a lot thicker. The recording probably isn't very accurate, but you can hear a huge difference between the two. My ears have to adjust to the YJM after playing the 2204 all day and vice versa.



I don't think you could go wrong with either. Both are awesome amps!


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with either. Both are awesome amps!



If I'm honest, I still favour the YJM. Its got a deeper grunt and growl to it. The 2204 can be too trebly. I seem to like the middle and treble turned down towards 4-5 on the 2204. 4-5 on the 2204 is similar to the YJM on 6-7.


----------



## db3266

Redstone said:


> Hey guys, I made a comparison of my YJM and 2204. Both sounds great to me, but I think my YJM is still my go-to amp. Here is a link to the thread.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/65231-my-jcm800-2204-back-home.html#post1040599
> 
> The YJM has a lot more bass than the 2204 and sounds a lot thicker. The recording probably isn't very accurate, but you can hear a huge difference between the two. My ears have to adjust to the YJM after playing the 2204 all day and vice versa.



you said you used your iPhone to record. What app did you use and how far away from the amp was the phone? (I presume you point the mic on the phone at the amp?)


----------



## Redstone

db3266 said:


> you said you used your iPhone to record. What app did you use and how far away from the amp was the phone? (I presume you point the mic on the phone at the amp?)



I use Soundcloud to record. I don't usually take note of where I put my phone. I just put it either on the floor or on a box next to my cab. Sometimes it turned out good, sometimes bad.


----------



## db3266

OK, sound clips of different inputs........

Vol II low input, channels are jumped v1 high to v2 high

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/db3266/little-girl-vol-i-high-input[/SC]

Vol I high input, channels are jumped v1 low to v2 high

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/db3266/little-girl-vol-ii-low-input[/SC]

another demo using v2 low, channels are jumped v1 high to v2 high

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/db3266/stepping-out-vol-ii-low-input[/SC]

For all of the above, the amp setup remains unchanged;

p=0
b=4
m=8
t=5
v1=8
v2=9

Boost, Gate, Reverb is used on all these demo's. Settings are as per these pictures.





EPA is set




There is not a massive amount of difference between the different inputs. The recording quality (and playing) don't necessarily do this tone demo justice.

I'm not sure if I will continue to use low V2, the neck pickup can get quite dark.

I think tone wise, it is as close as I have come to the JTM tones. I'm open to any suggesting on different setting.


----------



## marshallmellowed

db3266 said:


> OK, sound clips of different inputs........



I can hear the extra bass when you're connecting to Vol II Low input, the tone is rounder. I'm guessing that you could get close to the same tone plugging into the Vol I Normal input (Vol I Low and Vol II Normal jumped) and playing with the tone and Vol I&II level controls. Try maxing out the boost controls when you are plugged into the Vol II Low input with the Normal inputs jumped and see if you get a lot of background hiss (I did).


----------



## Mat_P

YJM, 1960AHW, Strat and BB preamp:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fiNTTyzX10[/ame]


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Mat_P said:


> YJM, 1960AHW, Strat and BB preamp:
> 
> CBG Anything - YouTube



Sounds great!


----------



## Los Angeles

Redstone said:


> Hey guys, I made a comparison of my YJM and 2204. Both sounds great to me, but I think my YJM is still my go-to amp. Here is a link to the thread.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/65231-my-jcm800-2204-back-home.html#post1040599
> 
> The YJM has a lot more bass than the 2204 and sounds a lot thicker. The recording probably isn't very accurate, but you can hear a huge difference between the two. My ears have to adjust to the YJM after playing the 2204 all day and vice versa.



I gotta say the 2204 sounds great.. I actually preferred it to the YJM but that's not a slam on the YJM.. I know you can get any tone out of it, but that 2204 wins in that shootout... to me..


----------



## Redstone

Los Angeles said:


> I gotta say the 2204 sounds great.. I actually preferred it to the YJM but that's not a slam on the YJM.. I know you can get any tone out of it, but that 2204 wins in that shootout... to me..



Did you take a look at the second YJM clip? I made a few minor changes and it made all the difference. I like the 2204, but I find the YJM more versatile for me. I'm used to having all the bottom end of the YJM. The 2204 is very trebly in person. I don't think I could chose just one


----------



## dash8311

YJM and The Schaffer Replica is tonal bliss. My personal favorite is 50 watt mode. The TSR is incredibly powerful and only needs a slight input compression adjustment to give huge tone. 

Angus in a box.


----------



## db3266

I've just tried the 50W mode.

Feck me  it's awesome. Adds a nice bit of compression and allows the EPA to be turned down (more volume) a bit more, which I think also adds some more tone into the equation.

I will be reaching around the back every time I turn it in now!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

db3266 said:


> I've just tried the 50W mode.
> 
> Feck me  it's awesome. Adds a nice bit of compression and allows the EPA to be turned down (more volume) a bit more, which I think also adds some more tone into the equation.
> 
> I will be reaching around the back every time I turn it in now!



There's a joke in there somewhere


----------



## Redstone

I ran my YJM and 2204 in stereo today.






Blend channel 2 and a bit of channel 1 of the YJM with the 2204 and you get one hell of a two headed beast. It surprised me how well they work together.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I ran my YJM and 2204 in stereo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blend channel 2 and a bit of channel 1 of the YJM with the 2204 and you get one hell of a two headed beast. It surprised me how well they work together.



AXE did a clip of his YJM & AFD running together & that sounded f@@king ace too!

Have you maxed them both yet?


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> AXE did a clip of his YJM & AFD running together & that sounded f@@king ace too!
> 
> Have you maxed them both yet?



Maxed both? Nah, I'm good. I like my roof where it is now. I don't need it to be 50 miles in the sky 

I can't even turn the 2204 up to 1. 0.9 on the Master is like the YJM at 9 o clock on the EPA. 1 is like the YJM at 12 o clock. It gets loud very fast.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Maxed both? Nah, I'm good. I like my roof where it is now. I don't need it to be 50 miles in the sky
> 
> I can't even turn the 2204 up to 1. 0.9 on the Master is like the YJM at 9 o clock on the EPA. 1 is like the YJM at 12 o clock. It gets loud very fast.



Yup. I was demoing a CC last weekend on a vintage JCM800 and same thing, is reasonable at 0.8693 on the master, but breathe on the master vol to 0.98457 and it's like uber loud. 

EPA ON JCM800 REISSUES PLEASE!!!!!! they don't have to be handwired even...


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Yup. I was demoing a CC last weekend on a vintage JCM800 and same thing, is reasonable at 0.8693 on the master, but breathe on the master vol to 0.98457 and it's like uber loud.
> 
> EPA ON JCM800 REISSUES PLEASE!!!!!! they don't have to be handwired even...



I wish they would put the option of EPA on all of the Vintage series and maybe the 1959HW. I'd probably buy one at some point, as long as the price isn't ridiculously high.


----------



## moesley

I've got a question about tubes, can I put 5881 tubes in my yjm or are there some mods needed to do that?


----------



## Chris.W

I'm almost certain that you can put any tubes in it, and even mix tubes if you so wish. Dont forget to run auto bias.


----------



## Redstone

I think you can put almost anything in as long as you run the Autobias.


----------



## Tripleinside

Hi !
My beloved YJM developped a fault, just outside the warranty period (Murphy's law)

The noise gate acts up, no longer detects a signal, therefore cuts the volume entirely if the gate is activated and its threshold pot's anywhere past 0, and the general volume of the amp is vastly reduced if the threshold is set at "0".
Nice "feature" when the boost clicks the NG on automatically... = "here comes the killer solo...."click"......(silence)...... "BOOOOOHHHH" goes the crowd ! 

Has anyone experienced this and if so, what was the technical problem. (any pointers for my local tech would help...)

cheers...

PS: i still love my YJM, i just use an external boost and no NG for now... 
no, it's not for sale... lol


----------



## moesley

What would be a good brand of tubes? Jj,gt.......don't realy much about thi stuff


----------



## Redstone

Tripleinside said:


> Hi !
> My beloved YJM developped a fault, just outside the warranty period (Murphy's law)
> 
> The noise gate acts up, no longer detects a signal, therefore cuts the volume entirely if the gate is activated and its threshold pot's anywhere past 0, and the general volume of the amp is vastly reduced if the threshold is set at "0".
> Nice "feature" when the boost clicks the NG on automatically... = "here comes the killer solo...."click"......(silence)...... "BOOOOOHHHH" goes the crowd !
> 
> Has anyone experienced this and if so, what was the technical problem. (any pointers for my local tech would help...)
> 
> cheers...
> 
> PS: i still love my YJM, i just use an external boost and no NG for now...
> no, it's not for sale... lol



Is it acting like this? Dash8311 might be able to help you if it is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcv5H7WyKGw


----------



## Redstone

moesley said:


> What would be a good brand of tubes? Jj,gt.......don't realy much about thi stuff



JJ, GrooveTubes, Tung-Sol or whatever else should be good. I'd recommend Tung-Sol. I had a Tung-Sol ECC803S in V1 for a while and it sounded great. If you are buying from TheTubeStore or TubeDepot, make sure you select them to be Matched. Its not 100% crucial that they are perfectly matched, but it helps.


----------



## Tripleinside

Not exactly like on this video...

see the way in the video the gate button has a green led light when it's letting the signal thru' ? mine no longer turns green at all, it flicks between orange and red even if the threshold is at zero.

No gate activated => Sound is full and normal

gate activated+threshold set at 0 => the sound decreases massively. you can still hear the guitar, but like you turned down the volume by 50%

gate activated+threshold set anywhere past 0 => the volume is killed completely. if you turn the gate OFF, you recover the full and normal volume.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> JJ, GrooveTubes, Tung-Sol or whatever else should be good. I'd recommend Tung-Sol. I had a Tung-Sol ECC803S in V1 for a while and it sounded great. If you are buying from TheTubeStore or TubeDepot, make sure you select them to be Matched. Its not 100% crucial that they are perfectly matched, but it helps.



all good recommendations, except for Grove tubes IMHO, I just don't like em that much. Every GT I've ever had, has felt and sounded 'cheap' quality. It's been a while but maybe they improved. GT is like the ONLY brand GC sells, aside from Mesa tubes, so if I need one quick that's all I have to get. The cool thing about these amps is, if I needed to swap one tube out that failed for a show, I don't have to take it to a tech to bias it. These EPA equipped amps rock. Period.


----------



## Redstone

Tripleinside said:


> Not exactly like on this video...
> 
> see the way in the video the gate button has a green led light when it's letting the signal thru' ? mine no longer turns green at all, it flicks between orange and red even if the threshold is at zero.
> 
> No gate activated => Sound is full and normal
> 
> gate activated+threshold set at 0 => the sound decreases massively. you can still hear the guitar, but like you turned down the volume by 50%
> 
> gate activated+threshold set anywhere past 0 => the volume is killed completely. if you turn the gate OFF, you recover the full and normal volume.



You could asking the store you bought it from if they know someone who might be able to fix it. It will cost you, but at least you will be able to get it repaired, hopefully. Shipping it back to Marshall could be expensive, so see if they know anyone local who can have a look at it.


----------



## Tripleinside

Marshall France provided the adress of a local tech, i've a recording session planned on feb 1st and 2nd, so i'll take it to the tech after that. 

I was hoping to get a few pointers for him, nevermind. I guess he's not gonna bother and simply replace the bloody gate's PCB.


----------



## moesley

Redstone said:


> JJ, GrooveTubes, Tung-Sol or whatever else should be good. I'd recommend Tung-Sol. I had a Tung-Sol ECC803S in V1 for a while and it sounded great. If you are buying from TheTubeStore or TubeDepot, make sure you select them to be Matched. Its not 100% crucial that they are perfectly matched, but it helps.



So these www.thetubestore.com - Tung-Sol 5881 Audio Tubes would fit? there is a warning that they run 400Vdc would that be a problem?


----------



## Redstone

moesley said:


> So these www.thetubestore.com - Tung-Sol 5881 Audio Tubes would fit? there is a warning that they run 400Vdc would that be a problem?



I'm not sure about that. Ask in the power tubes thread. Someone there will probably know. Make sure you let them know what amp you have and what tubes you want to buy.

http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/7951-power-tubes-who-what-when-where-how-109.html


----------



## dash8311

Tripleinside said:


> Not exactly like on this video...
> 
> see the way in the video the gate button has a green led light when it's letting the signal thru' ? mine no longer turns green at all, it flicks between orange and red even if the threshold is at zero.
> 
> No gate activated => Sound is full and normal
> 
> gate activated+threshold set at 0 => the sound decreases massively. you can still hear the guitar, but like you turned down the volume by 50%
> 
> gate activated+threshold set anywhere past 0 => the volume is killed completely. if you turn the gate OFF, you recover the full and normal volume.



Noise gate PCB needs to be replaced.

I've had this twice on my YJM100, both due to an old wireless system.


----------



## Tripleinside

interesting .... i use a wireless also, but mine's recent, it's a line6 G50 (wifi)

how did you come up with your wireless being the culprit? Any idea about the cost/part number of this pcb by any chance ?

cheers !


----------



## db3266

My best setting yet.

50W mode. (Ignore the fact that the 50w mode light is off in the picture below)
I'm using a Les Paul.

Boost is always on.
The difference between 100W and 50W is incredible. I much prefer the compression you get with the 50W mode.













I'm finding that these settings give a great neck tone with volume around 5 on the guitar. With the bridge volume up above 7, the lead tone is warm and round with sustain and it retains some bite. Below 7, there is some good crunch.

It's taken me ages to get to these settings, the neck pickup on my Shanks is quite powerful land the bridge is less powerful relative to the neck. I need Vol II maxed to smooth out the highes from the bridge hence I have to roll the volume down on the guitar for the neck pickup.

But overall these settings give great Koss, Clapton tones.


----------



## dash8311

Tripleinside said:


> interesting .... i use a wireless also, but mine's recent, it's a line6 G50 (wifi)
> 
> how did you come up with your wireless being the culprit? Any idea about the cost/part number of this pcb by any chance ?
> 
> cheers !



I'm also using the G50 with no issues.

The Vega Pro 58 wireless from the early 70s was modified recently for guitar and subjected the amp to frequencies not normal to a guitar amp - we think this is what did it. Two seperate amps, as well.

I now play the Schaffer Replica (a non-wireless replica of the Pro 58's later brother, the SVDS Schaffer Vega Diversity System) and has no ill effect on the amp - just amazing tone.

I'm not sure the part number, but I think around $130 USD for the parts plus install.


----------



## Tripleinside

that's helpful anyway, at least i know roughly the cost now. thanks a million !

pity the part number is unknown, i could've ordered the part thru my tech's website directly to save time...


----------



## dash8311

YJM & TSR

YJM100 & The Schaffer Replica - YouTube


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> YJM & TSR
> 
> YJM100 & The Schaffer Replica - YouTube



That sounds great! Makes me wish I had ordered one. My EP Booster is enough for me though. I'd still love one. What is that little meter/screen thing at the top for? Is it one of those things where the needle moves as you play?

My 'Gear Wated' list is getting big now


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> That sounds great! Makes me wish I had ordered one. My EP Booster is enough for me though. I'd still love one. What is that little meter/screen thing at the top for? Is it one of those things where the needle moves as you play?
> 
> My 'Gear Wated' list is getting big now



Yes, the VU meter shows the amount of input (compression) the unit is sending to the boost circuits. When I say "input set to 100%", I mean the input is adjust to when I play the guitar, the VU meter shows 100% or just slightly more.

In actual fact, I don't have enough input selected. I need to play lighter, playing _with_ the TSR, not _through_ it. It's actually helping my play, with the compression and boost. More practiced needed.


----------



## duncan11

that does sound good, but I'm with red, I'm good with my EP booster in front.


----------



## dash8311

Some more experimentation is needed with it. I would like to try the EP Booster at some point.

Side note: I ordered a quartet of Groove Tube EL34M for my YJM last week, they should be here in a few days. Can't wait to hear a set of those in there...


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

dash8311 said:


> YJM & TSR
> 
> YJM100 & The Schaffer Replica - YouTube



That sounds great! I've been following the Schaffer Replica project since it started back then and I'am getting more and more interested in them. Is it possible that you could do another video of it with the settings that I use? Cause I'am not sure if it will work with my type of sound too well. That'd be really awesome! My settings are:

Presence: 6
Bass: 3-4
Middle: 6
Treble: 4
Volume I: 10
Volume II: 6-7

Channels jumped, no boost, reverb at about 11 o' clock, 100w mode


----------



## dash8311

Later this week - no problem


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

dash8311 said:


> Later this week - no problem



Thank you very much, man!


----------



## Redstone

Well, I think it is time to say goodbye. I've owned it for almost two years, but I think the time has come. I love its extra features and all that, but it has to go. Its time to say goodbye to my 1960AV and hello to a 1960AX. I wont be able to play in stereo anymore, but I don't do it very often anyway. I've just got to find someone to buy my AV. There are 4 others for sale second hand in Ireland that haven't budged. They are going for about half of the new price. If I could sell it for €350-400 I'd be happy. I've got the money to buy a BX and put it under my AV, but it would be way too big. I've got about a million other things on my GAS list that I'd rather spend the money  I think the YJM with geenbacks might be a better match for me.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Well, I think it is time to say goodbye. I've owned it for almost two years, but I think the time has come. I love its extra features and all that, but it has to go. Its time to say goodbye to my 1960AV and hello to a 1960AX. I wont be able to play in stereo anymore, but I don't do it very often anyway. I've just got to find someone to buy my AV. There are 4 others for sale second hand in Ireland that haven't budged. They are going for about half of the new price. If I could sell it for €350-400 I'd be happy. I've got the money to buy a BX and put it under my AV, but it would be way too big. I've got about a million other things on my GAS list that I'd rather spend the money  I think the YJM with geenbacks might be a better match for me.



You got it! As soon as you got the AX, you won't even think about playing through another cab ever again. They're that good!


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> Well, I think it is time to say goodbye. I've owned it for almost two years, but I think the time has come. I love its extra features and all that, but it has to go. Its time to say goodbye to my...



I thought you were going to say YJM...


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> You got it! As soon as you got the AX, you won't even think about playing through another cab ever again. They're that good!



I've had my eye out for a used one for ages. Only one showed up and it was in terrible shape, wired for 4 ohms and almost the same price as new. Maybe the 50th anniversary sticker will make people want to buy mine over the other ones that are for sale 

Ireland is a horrible place to sell used gear. Its great if you are buying used stuff though. I'm scared to think of how low offers would be if I was to put my R8 LP up for sale. I've been thinking of selling it for a little while now. I've come to the conclusion that I prefer slimmer necks and I wouldn't mind something with coil taps or coil splits.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> I thought you were going to say YJM...



The day I think about selling my YJM is the day I check myself into a crazy house


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I've had my eye out for a used one for ages. Only one showed up and it was in terrible shape, wired for 4 ohms and almost the same price as new. Maybe the 50th anniversary sticker will make people want to buy mine over the other ones that are for sale
> 
> Ireland is a horrible place to sell used gear. Its great if you are buying used stuff though. I'm scared to think of how low offers would be if I was to put my R8 LP up for sale. I've been thinking of selling it for a little while now. I've come to the conclusion that I prefer slimmer necks and I wouldn't mind something with coil taps or coil splits.



You would want to sell it? I LOVE your LP! You could sell it to me. I'd keep it warm and it would get played as well, so you don't need to worry about it being in a bad place, where it doesn't get any attention.


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> You would want to sell it? I LOVE your LP! You could sell it to me. I'd keep it warm and it would get played as well, so you don't need to worry about it being in a bad place, where it doesn't get any attention.



I wouldn't sell it to anyone without letting them plat it first. Every time I look at it myself, I don't want to sell it. On the other hand, I don't think I get enough value out of it given its price and how much more I play my SG.

I'd probably wait a while before selling it. There is a used 1960 LP Reissue for sale for €3150. They are about €4300 new. €1150 off the new price and it still can't sell.


----------



## dash8311

Keep your gear!

I sold a bunch of gear this winter to fund a car purchase... and it's great, but I miss some of that top notch stuff!


----------



## Argon66

I have strictly been a LP guy for years, but I really felt compelled to try a Strat with my JYM. 

I just picked up a Fender American Special H/S/S. It has Texas Specials and an Atomic HB. Actually traded my old JSX for it. 

Anyway, is fukken awesome to bang out some old Hendrix, Trower, and even SRV tones on this beast. Position 1 and 2 on the strat is a BLAST. And with the HB, can get old VH too. 

Its all there. Got the whole thing covered now with both the LP and Strat. 

Its weird though. I almost feel guilty, like I'm cheating on the LP cause I'm digging the new tones so much.


----------



## Los Angeles

The YJM with a Strat is where God goes when he dies. It's beyond heaven. And I'm using a junk 2x12 cab with G1275's. I can only imagine what it'll sound like when I get my 4x12 with creambacks..(soon to come)... The thing about the YJM, I've been on an amp buying spree for the last 8 years. Dozens of great boutique amps..all expensive and all awesome, but the YJM..it makes me want to play; whereas the others were there when I decided to play. I go to my studio nearly everyday now just to play thru the YJM. Never disappoints. Now, I have to buy a Les Paul with buckers. And it continues.....


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I've had my eye out for a used one for ages. Only one showed up and it was in terrible shape, wired for 4 ohms and almost the same price as new. Maybe the 50th anniversary sticker will make people want to buy mine over the other ones that are for sale
> 
> Ireland is a horrible place to sell used gear. Its great if you are buying used stuff though. I'm scared to think of how low offers would be if I was to put my R8 LP up for sale. I've been thinking of selling it for a little while now. I've come to the conclusion that I prefer slimmer necks and I wouldn't mind something with coil taps or coil splits.



If you're serious about selling that R8, the member classifieds at the mylespaul.com would be a good place. There are bound to be other Irish guys that may be lookin. Just a thought. 

I had a beautiful R8 that I thought I could adapt to, but the neck just killed it for me so I sold it. Got about half value for it, oh well, but I needed to move it to fund my CC4 at the time. 



Los Angeles said:


> The YJM with a Strat is where God goes when he dies. It's beyond heaven. And I'm using a junk 2x12 cab with G1275's. I can only imagine what it'll sound like when I get my 4x12 with creambacks..(soon to come)... The thing about the YJM, I've been on an amp buying spree for the last 8 years. Dozens of great boutique amps..all expensive and all awesome, but the YJM..it makes me want to play; whereas the others were there when I decided to play. I go to my studio nearly everyday now just to play thru the YJM. Never disappoints. Now, I have to buy a Les Paul with buckers. And it continues.....



I've gigged my YJM with a 1936 and 2x G1275's. While I prefer the 4x12's V30's that 2x12 setup didn't sound bad at all.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I haven't plugged _any_ guitar into the YJM that hasn't sounded spectacular!


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> If you're serious about selling that R8, the member classifieds at the mylespaul.com would be a good place. There are bound to be other Irish guys that may be lookin. Just a thought.
> 
> I had a beautiful R8 that I thought I could adapt to, but the neck just killed it for me so I sold it. Got about half value for it, oh well, but I needed to move it to fund my CC4 at the time.



Thanks. I'm still debating over what to do with it. I think I'll hold onto it for a while and play it a bit more. I was playing it through my YJM for a bit today. Channel 1 lower left input on 8 with my EP at 12 o clock sounded great.


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> I haven't plugged _any_ guitar into the YJM that hasn't sounded spectacular!



I plugged in my guitar one day and it didn't sound good...until I turned it on


----------



## Argon66

Los Angeles said:


> The YJM with a Strat is where God goes when he dies. It's beyond heaven. And I'm using a junk 2x12 cab with G1275's. I can only imagine what it'll sound like when I get my 4x12 with creambacks..(soon to come)... The thing about the YJM, I've been on an amp buying spree for the last 8 years. Dozens of great boutique amps..all expensive and all awesome, but the YJM..it makes me want to play; whereas the others were there when I decided to play. I go to my studio nearly everyday now just to play thru the YJM. Never disappoints. Now, I have to buy a Les Paul with buckers. And it continues.....



I use an Orange 212 loaded with Scumbacks and really like it a lot. Prefer it much more than the V30's that came stock. 

The plexi / greenback combo is vintage bliss.


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> I plugged in my guitar one day and it didn't sound good...until I turned it on



Sometimes my YJM sounds bad....but it's easily fixed by handing the guitar to someone who can actually play well


----------



## Viking62

Its certainly is a beautiful sight to behold...


----------



## duncan11

I was goin thru some old files on a flash drive and I stumbled on a short recording I did with the YJM and my '5150' with the frankenstein in it. Kinda rushed the tempo in a few spots, but my notes on the recording were YJM with EP booster and also the on board boost to get this tone. Parts of it sound pretty close to VH tone. I also found a recording of the same done with the AFD and it's pretty far off tone wise. YJM strikes again!!

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/panama-test-track[/sc]

yeah sometimes I can't nail the harmonics....


----------



## indeedido

Looking forward to making some Belgian Waffles with my YJM100 for breakfast Friday morning. It heats up the syrup to the just right temperature. Mmmm good!


----------



## Holme

I've had mine a good 3 years & still have only tried a basic Crybaby Wah!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Holme said:


> I've had mine a good 3 years & still have only tried a basic Crybaby Wah!



That's all you need! Most of the time, I'am not using any pedals at all - just the built-in reverb, since that's all I need. When playing live, I use my CryBaby and the footswitch of the YJM and that's it!


----------



## Redstone

I never thought I'd ever use a pedal. I don't even use the built in reverb or gate at all. The EP Booster just sounds so natural with my YJM. If I hid it behind the amp and left it on I'd probably forget it is there since it just sounds so natural. My YJM doesn't break up a whole lot by itself through my V30s, so the EP gives it that little bit more break up. I can't wait to hear it through some greenbacks.


----------



## dash8311

You should dial in a hint of reverb, then it's not super dry.

Nobody likes it dry.


----------



## Redstone

I like reverb for clean tones, but I never tend to use it for dirty.

On a side note, how are you liking the TSR? I've been watching some videos and am starting to wish I had ordered one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSaZyJjJLLY]Doug Rappoport | Solodallas | The Schaffer Replica Pedal NAMM 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Odin69

dash8311 said:


> You should dial in a hint of reverb, then it's not super dry.
> 
> Nobody likes it dry.


 
I just use a touch of reverb also. It sounds like the guitar cuts off to abruptly when you stop playing, if you don't use it.


----------



## dash8311

Odin69 said:


> I just use a touch of reverb also. It sounds like the guitar cuts off to abruptly when you stop playing, if you don't use it.



This exactly.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> I like reverb for clean tones, but I never tend to use it for dirty.
> 
> On a side note, how are you liking the TSR? I've been watching some videos and am starting to wish I had ordered one.
> 
> Doug Rappoport | Solodallas | The Schaffer Replica Pedal NAMM 2014 - YouTube



TSR is great. Order the pedal Redstone, you'll love it. You'll throw that wimpy* EP Booster in the bin!



*I've never played the EP but the TSR rocks


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> I like reverb for clean tones, but I never tend to use it for dirty.
> 
> On a side note, how are you liking the TSR? I've been watching some videos and am starting to wish I had ordered one.
> 
> Doug Rappoport | Solodallas | The Schaffer Replica Pedal NAMM 2014 - YouTube



A bunch of guys stopped by to play the TSR, Doug Rappoport, Tal Morris, Fernie Rod, Phil X, etc. ... They were all blow away. 

Monster players too, wow.


----------



## Redstone

I'm debating between a TSR and an EVH striped guitar. I'd get both, but I need to set aside money for a cab too. If there are any Gold tag models left, I will probably order one soon.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> I'm debating between a TSR and an EVH striped guitar. I'd get both, but I need to set aside money for a cab too. If there are any Gold tag models left, I will probably order one soon.



EVH?! Never heard of him. 

What about skipping the GT version, get the TSR pedal *and* NGD?


----------



## dash8311

Last I spoke to Fil (today), they had 5 GT left.


----------



## Redstone

I could get the pedal version, but the GT is much more badass looking lol. I might leave the EVH guit go until I've sold my cab so when I buy my new cab, I could order the guitar too and maybe get some money off one of them.


----------



## dash8311

The TSR GT does look badass, and excellent build quality. You wouldn't be disappointed if you were to go that route. 

I've been looking at EP Boost on eBay for the past half an hour...


----------



## Redstone

If I do get a TSR, my EP booster will probably turn into a Van Halen pedal. I have it set at about 10-11 o clock and it boosts my YJM just a little bit, kind of similar to the TSR only with a different tone. When you turn it up high, it adds a lot of extra gain. Its got a VH vibe since it is based off the preamp circuit of an Echoplex which I think EVH used. Its good for such a small pedal. It does drain batteries in only a few hours, so I use a plug for it. How is the TSR powered?


----------



## dash8311

15 volt, 800 mA adapter.


----------



## duncan11

ok, where do you get one....


----------



## dash8311

It's comes with the TSR...

Trying to find an extra one will probably be tricky. I needed a UK to North America power adapter for it, minor issue: Radio Shack $9.99


----------



## Redstone

I think he means where can he get a TSR.

Just send an email to replica-preorder@solodallas.com and ask about it. You'll get an auto-response since they are off for the week end. I'm waiting to find a definite price for the gold tag version before I order one, if there are any left now. I forgot to ask how much the pedal version is  If I remember correctly, it is $280 but it never hurts to be sure. I've forgotten what the GT version costs. I'm not really sure about tax either. I'll probably have to pay 23% extra for tax.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I think he means where can he get a TSR.
> 
> Just send an email to replica-preorder@solodallas.com and ask about it. You'll get an auto-response since they are off for the week end. I'm waiting to find a definite price for the gold tag version before I order one, if there are any left now. I forgot to ask how much the pedal version is  If I remember correctly, it is $280 but it never hurts to be sure. I've forgotten what the GT version costs. I'm not really sure about tax either. I'll probably have to pay 23% extra for tax.



Thanks for the info. 

Ouch on that price with taxes for you. I think I'd stick with the EP for now! IF i was entertaining it, I'd probably want the pedal, I don't want or need something that looks like an old osciliscope, plus no convenient place to put it  But even 280 USD for the pedal version seems a bit steep for a boost, as good as it is.


----------



## dash8311

duncan11 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Ouch on that price with taxes for you. I think I'd stick with the EP for now! IF i was entertaining it, I'd probably want the pedal, I don't want or need something that looks like an old osciliscope, plus no convenient place to put it  But even 280 USD for the pedal version seems a bit steep for a boost, as good as it is.



Compression and boost, sir!


----------



## Tripleinside

My YJM's noise gate issue is fixed.

For those of you experiencing the noise gate symptoms i described in my earlier post, and if your amp is out of warranty, the problem comes from IC5 (on the noise gate PCB, not the main board).

The faulty IC5, is a RC4558D, which costs the whole lot of 0.20 cents from my local electronic shop, it is an SMD type component, so you'll need a decent soldering station (and patience) to replace it without damaging the board.

What a joy to fix the amp myself, and to get the noise gate working again !

Hope this helps someone someday...


----------



## Tripleinside

If you're into Thin Lizzy, here a demo recording of 2 titles. 

We used a Splawn and a YJM100 for the guitar tracks. ("Don't believe a word" lead is the YJM)

Link to the demo= http://www.myspace.com/lizzyriders

Link to our page in case you wanna know more about us (shameless auto promotion  )LIZZY RIDERS

Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Tripleinside said:


> If you're into Thin Lizzy, here a demo recording of 2 titles.
> 
> We used a Splawn and a YJM100 for the guitar tracks. ("Don't believe a word" lead is the YJM)
> 
> Link to the demo= http://www.myspace.com/lizzyriders
> 
> Link to our page in case you wanna know more about us (shameless auto promotion  )LIZZY RIDERS
> 
> Hope you enjoy it !



Sounds great! 

Don't Believe A Word is one of my favorite Lizzy songs and you guys really nailed it.


----------



## Tripleinside

thank you Sir ! 

My usual sound is more "vintage" like, and the YJM is perfect for that, but the other guitarist's sound being more modern with his Splawn, i had to adjust the YJM to sound different, with more gain...

Overall it's OK, like Lizzy on steroids... i'll revert to my 70's sound Live tho'..


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Tripleinside said:


> thank you Sir !
> 
> My usual sound is more "vintage" like, and the YJM is perfect for that, but the other guitarist's sound being more modern with his Splawn, i had to adjust the YJM to sound different, with more gain...
> 
> Overall it's OK, like Lizzy on steroids... i'll revert to my 70's sound Live tho'..



Same here. I don't use any boost on my YJM. Just the pure 1959 Super Lead sound with a little bit of reverb and I'm happy. 

The other guitarist in my band is playing an ENGL Ritchie Blackmore Signature (will probably get an ENGL Steve Morse Sig. soon) and he uses more gain, than I do. Since both of us are lead and rhythm guitarists at the same time, it's actually a really cool mix of different sounds, that really sound awesome together. I'll be posting some live clips soon!


----------



## duncan11

Tripleinside said:


> If you're into Thin Lizzy, here a demo recording of 2 titles.
> 
> We used a Splawn and a YJM100 for the guitar tracks. ("Don't believe a word" lead is the YJM)
> 
> Link to the demo= http://www.myspace.com/lizzyriders
> 
> Link to our page in case you wanna know more about us (shameless auto promotion  )LIZZY RIDERS
> 
> Hope you enjoy it !



sounds great! what amp did you use on jailbreak? both tracks sounded killer, nice job.

edit: duh splawn!


----------



## Tripleinside

duncan11 said:


> sounds great! what amp did you use on jailbreak? both tracks sounded killer, nice job.
> 
> edit: duh splawn!



Hey Duncan !
Thanks for the nice comment.. !

Same amps: Splawn and YJM. The rythm tracks on the 2 titles are a mix of the 2 amps. On Jailbreak, the 2 leads were done with the Splawn

"Don't believe a word" lead is the YJM, just the amp into a 4x12 1960a cab, pushed a bit with a Tubescreamer, and a wha, nothing else. The reverb was added at the console while recording.

EPA was at noon (i feel the amp really opens at this settings), both volumes at around 7. Channels bridged. 

Allen= please do !


----------



## duncan11

Tripleinside said:


> Hey Duncan !
> Thanks for the nice comment.. !
> 
> Same amps: Splawn and YJM. The rythm tracks on the 2 titles are a mix of the 2 amps. On Jailbreak, the 2 leads were done with the Splawn
> 
> "Don't believe a word" lead is the YJM, just the amp into a 4x12 1960a cab, pushed a bit with a Tubescreamer, and a wha, nothing else. The reverb was added at the console while recording.
> 
> EPA was at noon (i feel the amp really opens at this settings), both volumes at around 7. Channels bridged.
> 
> Allen= please do !



I occasionally get the opportunity to run my YJM with the EPA on noon, you are right, it really opens up near that setting. I've not tried to stick my tubescreamer in front of the YJM, I use it almost exclusively on my Class 5.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tripleinside said:


> My YJM's noise gate issue is fixed.
> 
> For those of you experiencing the noise gate symptoms i described in my earlier post, and if your amp is out of warranty, the problem comes from IC5 (on the noise gate PCB, not the main board).
> 
> The faulty IC5, is a RC4558D, which costs the whole lot of 0.20 cents from my local electronic shop, it is an SMD type component, so you'll need a decent soldering station (and patience) to replace it without damaging the board.
> 
> What a joy to fix the amp myself, and to get the noise gate working again !
> 
> Hope this helps someone someday...



Good job on fixing your amp, and thanks for sharing the info! It always feels good when you can fix things on your own. Mind sharing how you trouble-shot the problem to that particular component?


----------



## Tripleinside

this is a good question. First of all, in France the warranty is 2 years, (you're lucky to get 3 in other countries !), i realized the noise gate issue during a practice session, 6 days after the warranty was up. Yes... Murphy's law apply here too... lol

after experiencing Marshall France useless after sale service and being told to basically feck off with my 24 kgs door-stop, i tried Marshall directly. i'm afraid they didn't even bother to reply... 

As a last resort, i asked God himself, Santiago Alvarez, and he happened to know about the issue, and gave me the details about the failed op-amp IC, its type and location on the board.
Of course i trusted him and the board being faulty anyway, i thought that i may as well try and replace the IC5.

took loads of pictures before having a go, the board was out in 5 minutes, (easy!), and replaced the op-amp in 30 minutes, i took my time as the part is tiny, and i didn't want to overheat the board in the process.

board back in, tubes back on, switched the amp on, hey presto the noise gate showed it's glorious green led and worked perfectly !

Santiago, if you're reading this and if we ever meet, the Tequila is on me...


----------



## Odin69

That's too bad you had that experience with Marshall. They've been in business for a long time, you'd think they would have better customer service? It's great that Santiago helped you out with the process of fixing your amp. He seems to stand behind what he does regardless, if the amp is in warranty?


I bought a different (popular) brand of amp a couple of years ago, I sent in the warranty card information and forgot about. A couple of weeks later I got a call from the company thanking me for buying their product and, was told if I had any problems with it, to feel free to contact them. I thought that was pretty cool. I've never had any other company do that before.


----------



## Tripleinside

To be fair to Marshall, my amp IS out of warranty after all...

They could have gone the extra mile and replaced the board, but they didn't have to.
i understand their position, as i am sure they'll understand i'll look twice before purchasing an high end amp from Milton Keynes again... 

At the end of the day all is well. the amp sounds glorious, definitely a keeper, and to me, the best amp i've ever had, it walks over my old 2205.
i got to know it better by fixing it, and the report might help one of you someday, so glass half full as far as i am concerned...


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Just another pic, that I took a couple of days ago.

I just can't get enough of this amp!


----------



## Redstone

I've been playing the crap out of my YJM lately. I managed to sell some old junk so I ordered one of The Schaffer Replicas, number #93 I think. I might have enough for that EVH guitar too. My Greenbacks fund will be empty, but I don't think my cab is going to budge for a while so I'll have plenty of time to save up before someone buys it.

Lately I've been jumping the channel 1 and 2 lower inputs and plugging into the high channel one input. It takes out a bit of the bottom end from channel 2,but allows me to use the boost with less issues.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tripleinside said:


> Hey Duncan !
> Thanks for the nice comment.. !
> 
> Same amps: Splawn and YJM. The rythm tracks on the 2 titles are a mix of the 2 amps. On Jailbreak, the 2 leads were done with the Splawn
> 
> "Don't believe a word" lead is the YJM, just the amp into a 4x12 1960a cab, pushed a bit with a Tubescreamer, and a wha, nothing else. The reverb was added at the console while recording.
> 
> EPA was at noon (i feel the amp really opens at this settings), both volumes at around 7. Channels bridged.
> 
> Allen= please do !



What model Splawn? I've got a Quick Rod, which is a kick-ass amp (IMO).


----------



## moesley

Redstone said:


> I've been playing the crap out of my YJM lately. I managed to sell some old junk so I ordered one of The Schaffer Replicas, number #93 I think. I might have enough for that EVH guitar too. My Greenbacks fund will be empty, but I don't think my cab is going to budge for a while so I'll have plenty of time to save up before someone buys it.
> 
> Lately I've been jumping the channel 1 and 2 lower inputs and plugging into the high channel one input. It takes out a bit of the bottom end from channel 2,but allows me to use the boost with less issues.



I am using the channel 1 low input jumpered with low input ch 2 and put a sparkbooster in front of it and it sounds really nice.


----------



## SoloDallas

Okay, just bought me one because of you damn Marshallheads! Used, 1100k euro - the lowest price I have seen on them ever used - this one's mint.

Coming to me next week.


----------



## moesley

SoloDallas said:


> Okay, just bought me one because of you damn Marshallheads! Used, 1100k euro - the lowest price I have seen on them ever used - this one's mint.
> 
> Coming to me next week.



 congrats and you will not regret it


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

SoloDallas said:


> Okay, just bought me one because of you damn Marshallheads! Used, 1100k euro - the lowest price I have seen on them ever used - this one's mint.
> 
> Coming to me next week.



Congrats! You'll love it!

1100€ is really ****in' cheap! I've seen them go for over 2000€ on ebay. I got mine brand new for 1559€ back in January 2013. 

It's just the best amp I've ever played/heard. It even beats the Wizard Vintage Classics for me, which is the amp, that I always wanted to buy, before knowing about the YJM. 

Enjoy the tone!


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Just another pic, that I took a couple of days ago.
> 
> I just can't get enough of this amp!



That cab looks badass! I can't get enough of mine either. Played another successful gig with her last night. I bought my TSL to serve as a back up and maybe use every other show to give the YJM a night off, but in the year that I've had the TSL it's only been gigged twice! I can't get away from the YJM!


----------



## Redstone

SoloDallas said:


> Okay, just bought me one because of you damn Marshallheads! Used, 1100k euro - the lowest price I have seen on them ever used - this one's mint.
> 
> Coming to me next week.



I think that might be the deal of the year! You got that it for almost nothing compared to what they seem to go for lately. Is there any chance we might see some of your YJM and The Schaffer Replica together? I can't wait to get mine in April/May


----------



## Tripleinside

@marshallmellowed: it is a quick rod. Great amp... but i prefer my YJM.

@ Solodallas: fantastic price ! can't wait for your review, you have such experience playing vintage marshalls it'll be interesting...


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

JimiRules said:


> That cab looks badass! I can't get enough of mine either. Played another successful gig with her last night. I bought my TSL to serve as a back up and maybe use every other show to give the YJM a night off, but in the year that I've had the TSL it's only been gigged twice! I can't get away from the YJM!



Thanks man! It's the 1960AX, if you didn't know already.

I just love the sound of it! The Greenbacks just sound as good, as you're gonna get. My 2nd favorite is the 1960AHW; that's an amazing cab too!


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Thanks man! It's the 1960AX, if you didn't know already.
> 
> I just love the sound of it! The Greenbacks just sound as good, as you're gonna get. My 2nd favorite is the 1960AHW; that's an amazing cab too!



I thought that was the AX. I have the 1960AHW, and you're right. It is an amazing cab, but I have to say that I think I like the looks of the grill on the AX better.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

JimiRules said:


> I thought that was the AX. I have the 1960AHW, and you're right. It is an amazing cab, but I have to say that I think I like the looks of the grill on the AX better.



Yeah, that's correct. The grill cloth on the AX ist just amazing. For some obscure reason, I found the regular greenbacks to sound better than the G12H30 speakers. They sounded more crisp and "open" to my ears. 

Anyway, both are amazing cabs and you can't go wrong with either. Would love to own both.


----------



## duncan11

The YJM strikes again-

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/unchain[/SC]


EPA set about 11oclock, single SM57 mic on my V30 cab. Yes there is an EP boost in front but that's it. That's my new 2013 R9 btw...


----------



## JimiRules

duncan11 said:


> The YJM strikes again-
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/unchain[/SC]
> 
> 
> EPA set about 11oclock, single SM57 mic on my V30 cab. Yes there is an EP boost in front but that's it. That's my new 2013 R9 btw...



Sounds awesome!


----------



## 66 galaxie

SoloDallas said:


> Okay, just bought me one because of you damn Marshallheads! Used, 1100k euro - the lowest price I have seen on them ever used - this one's mint.
> 
> Coming to me next week.



Fil, I'm really looking forward to your opinions of this amp. I think its one of the greats for sure. 
You got a good deal.
Welcome to the club 

Little known fact... My YJM arrived the day Jim Marshall passed away. I think he made sure it arrived safe.


----------



## SoloDallas

Unexpected warmth from you brothers about this. 
Naturally I will be spanking my YJM on video with and without the Schaffer Replica - 

(often posts meaningless without pics: here's mine at the previous owner home - now being shipped over to me)


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> The YJM strikes again-
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/unchain[/SC]
> 
> 
> EPA set about 11oclock, single SM57 mic on my V30 cab. Yes there is an EP boost in front but that's it. That's my new 2013 R9 btw...



Getting a lot closer! Have you tried dialing back the bass a bit? I feel like I'm hearing either too much of channel II or too much bass (maybe some more treble / presence as well?). Still, I think you're on the right track


----------



## dash8311

My quartet of Groove Tube EL34M Mullard tubes arrived today. They sound amazing.

Anybody looking to try out some different tubes, I highly suggest these.


----------



## John 14:6

dash8311 said:


> My quartet of Groove Tube EL34M Mullard tubes arrived today. They sound amazing.
> 
> Anybody looking to try out some different tubes, I highly suggest these.


I am glad to hear you like them. I am still loving them in my YJM100. I have all JJ's in the preamp and the EL34M's in the power section. It is a great combo for sure.


----------



## SoloDallas

My YJM arrived this morning, and I had been waiting for it (as in, really wanted it).
1959s are my favourite amps in the world.

This one's no exception, although it IS different from anything I have owned previously.
I have begun to test it right away. 

Temporary findings are as such:

While the EPA is definitely a great feature, it is rather different sounding from my Aracom attenuator. I am not sure I like it as much as I like the Aracom attenuation.
I will naturally compare closely the two things (i.e., recording the YJM under both conditions and putting two sound parts one next to the other) but this is what I hear:

- not nearly as much drive as there will be with my Aracom. To make you an example, normally with my other 1959s when the amp is at 7 I am really driving much. But really much. With the EPA feature, with rather low settings (i.e., much attenuating the amp) at 7 the amp is barely crunching on my older guitars (and those same old guitars, at 7 drive is scorching through). 
- less treble/high freqs with the EPA. To get a comparable sound to when I was Aracom-Attenuated, I had to raise the presence to 6. 

These two were the things that stood out the most for me. Probably it has been already mentioned in this long thread, I didn't dare look 

I still love the EPA feature and I am sure I may be using it in my recordings. 
As a note, when attenuated with the Aracom, the YJM behaves way more similarly to my other 1959s (one 1976 dated, one Metro and my Wizard vintage classic, in both high frequencies and the drive). 

I made this little thing this morning while playing with my YJM (attenuated with the Aracom). All played with a 1967 Gibson SG Standard, recorded with a vintage Neumann U47 FET. 
The solo starts with my Schaffer Replica in stand by, then at about half I'll kick it in (for you to hear the difference of two eras of Angus Young soloing: early 1970s and late 1970s/early 1980s). 
The two rhythm guitars on the sides are the same SG with no TSR (The Schaffer Replica). 
Amp settings were p0, m4, t6, v4 - guitar volume was 10 and tone 10 - the TSR when ON was at 100% on both compression and boost. 

I love this stuff. It finally brought me close to sounding as I had always dreamed as a child. 

Cabinet is vintage Marshall B with G12Ms with original 1970s "blackbacks"

Like it?

http://www.solodallas.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ACDC-copycat-Marshall-YJM.mp3


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

SoloDallas said:


> My YJM arrived this morning, and I had been waiting for it (as in, really wanted it).
> 1959s are my favourite amps in the world.
> 
> This one's no exception, although it IS different from anything I have owned previously.
> I have begun to test it right away.
> 
> Temporary findings are as such:
> 
> While the EPA is definitely a great feature, it is rather different sounding from my Aracom attenuator. I am not sure I like it as much as I like the Aracom attenuation.
> I will naturally compare closely the two things (i.e., recording the YJM under both conditions and putting two sound parts one next to the other) but this is what I hear:
> 
> - not nearly as much drive as there will be with my Aracom. To make you an example, normally with my other 1959s when the amp is at 7 I am really driving much. But really much. With the EPA feature, with rather low settings (i.e., much attenuating the amp) at 7 the amp is barely crunching on my older guitars (and those same old guitars, at 7 drive is scorching through).
> - less treble/high freqs with the EPA. To get a comparable sound to when I was Aracom-Attenuated, I had to raise the presence to 6.
> 
> These two were the things that stood out the most for me. Probably it has been already mentioned in this long thread, I didn't dare look
> 
> I still love the EPA feature and I am sure I may be using it in my recordings.
> As a note, when attenuated with the Aracom, the YJM behaves way more similarly to my other 1959s (one 1976 dated, one Metro and my Wizard vintage classic, in both high frequencies and the drive).
> 
> I made this little thing this morning while playing with my YJM (attenuated with the Aracom). All played with a 1967 Gibson SG Standard, recorded with a vintage Neumann U47 FET.
> The solo starts with my Schaffer Replica in stand by, then at about half I'll kick it in (for you to hear the difference of two eras of Angus Young soloing: early 1970s and late 1970s/early 1980s).
> The two rhythm guitars on the sides are the same SG with no TSR (The Schaffer Replica).
> Amp settings were p0, m4, t6, v4 - guitar volume was 10 and tone 10 - the TSR when ON was at 100% on both compression and boost.
> 
> I love this stuff. It finally brought me close to sounding as I had always dreamed as a child.
> 
> Cabinet is vintage Marshall B with G12Ms with original 1970s "blackbacks"
> 
> Like it?
> 
> http://www.solodallas.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ACDC-copycat-Marshall-YJM.mp3



Sounds great! 

I never tried my YJM with an attenuator, but I heard that every single attenuator out there sucks the tone out of your amp; however, the EPA reacts absolutely friendly and doesn't wear out the tubes too quickly. 

I've seen a couple of videos of people using an Aracom with a Super Lead and it's probably the only attenuator, that sounded decent. My sound is pretty similar to the one you got in the sound example. I have to keep the EPA veeery low at home. I've had the amp turned up loud one time and yeah, it does crunch a little more, but the increase of treble is the most noticeable thing IMO. 

So, I really like the EPA in the YJM, it allows me to play at home friendly volumes and get a great tone and I can also use it on every stage out there. 

I use these settings, in case you're interested:

Presence: 6
Bass: 3-4
Middle: 6
Treble: 4
Volume I: 10
Volume II: 6-7

EPA set like that: 





(it's the next volume stage after 9 o' clock)

That gives me a great classic rock tone. I'am playing through a 1960AX with stock G12M Greenbacks. 

Great playing and sound btw, I need to get one of those TSR's! 

Cheers,

Allen


----------



## SoloDallas

Thanks Allen! 
Indeed, there are differences when the amps are free to run loud and when they are not. 
To me, the main differences are in the way in which the speakers can react, but I am still studying. The EPA is a terrific feature and being embedded directly in the amp is just a super valued addition for me.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> My YJM arrived this morning, and I had been waiting for it (as in, really wanted it).
> 1959s are my favourite amps in the world.
> 
> This one's no exception, although it IS different from anything I have owned previously.
> I have begun to test it right away.
> 
> Temporary findings are as such:
> 
> While the EPA is definitely a great feature, it is rather different sounding from my Aracom attenuator. I am not sure I like it as much as I like the Aracom attenuation.
> I will naturally compare closely the two things (i.e., recording the YJM under both conditions and putting two sound parts one next to the other) but this is what I hear:
> 
> - not nearly as much drive as there will be with my Aracom. To make you an example, normally with my other 1959s when the amp is at 7 I am really driving much. But really much. With the EPA feature, with rather low settings (i.e., much attenuating the amp) at 7 the amp is barely crunching on my older guitars (and those same old guitars, at 7 drive is scorching through).
> - less treble/high freqs with the EPA. To get a comparable sound to when I was Aracom-Attenuated, I had to raise the presence to 6.
> 
> These two were the things that stood out the most for me. Probably it has been already mentioned in this long thread, I didn't dare look
> 
> I still love the EPA feature and I am sure I may be using it in my recordings.
> As a note, when attenuated with the Aracom, the YJM behaves way more similarly to my other 1959s (one 1976 dated, one Metro and my Wizard vintage classic, in both high frequencies and the drive).
> 
> I made this little thing this morning while playing with my YJM (attenuated with the Aracom). All played with a 1967 Gibson SG Standard, recorded with a vintage Neumann U47 FET.
> The solo starts with my Schaffer Replica in stand by, then at about half I'll kick it in (for you to hear the difference of two eras of Angus Young soloing: early 1970s and late 1970s/early 1980s).
> The two rhythm guitars on the sides are the same SG with no TSR (The Schaffer Replica).
> Amp settings were p0, m4, t6, v4 - guitar volume was 10 and tone 10 - the TSR when ON was at 100% on both compression and boost.
> 
> I love this stuff. It finally brought me close to sounding as I had always dreamed as a child.
> 
> Cabinet is vintage Marshall B with G12Ms with original 1970s "blackbacks"
> 
> Like it?
> 
> http://www.solodallas.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ACDC-copycat-Marshall-YJM.mp3



Yes, that's normal … here's a response from Santiago regarding the EPA: 



Hello,

I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.

1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:
Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.

2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...
Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers. 

3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.
This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).

4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design
Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.

As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.

This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"

5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...

...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.

There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.

6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit

One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.


Hope it helps
Santiago


----------



## SoloDallas

Great - I thought so!
Again, I think we *must* be happy, and really happy. 
If I think that just a few years ago this would have been unplayable for me (and I only always wanted to play a 1959 Super Lead in my life)... I personally feel blessed by the technology progress!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> Great - I thought so!
> Again, I think we *must* be happy, and really happy.
> If I think that just a few years ago this would have been unplayable for me (and I only always wanted to play a 1959 Super Lead in my life)... I personally feel blessed by the technology progress!



Yeah, totally normal … in fact, I don't know how much you've been able to play around w/the EPA, but you might find that whereas you'll have a bit less crunch w/the EPA engaged higher, you should find that the amp has more crunch than what you might be use to w/it disengaged (that's the case w/mine compared to other NMV marshall amps i've owned in the past). I was a little surprised the first time I engaged the EPA and noticed the crunch being a little less than I'd have liked, but given I can just adjust the EQ (or give it a slight clean boost) to compensate, more than makes up for it … and the fact that the EPA actually prolongs tube life is an enormous bonus (i'm still enjoying the stock tubes a year and a half into ownership). I feel blessed as well, man … being able to play a 1959 at 3:00am in a condo in NYC w/out disturbing your neighbors is a miracle


----------



## SoloDallas

I really just played with this for 5 minutes (EPA), then disengaged it and plugged into Aracom again (used to it). I just needed to hear if it was the amp not crunching or the EPA (naturally, I hadn't read the manual lol). 
After plugging into my Attenuator, I proceeded to recording the little thing above. 
I couldn't stop playing the amp. 

I love it.


----------



## johnfv

Looking forward to hearing your EPA comparison Fil. Using the YJM with your Aracom is cheating


----------



## SoloDallas

johnfv said:


> Looking forward to hearing your EPA comparison Fil. Using the YJM with your Aracom is cheating




Hahahahah you cracked me up Texan. 
How are you brother! Warm hugs. Will do soon


----------



## 66 galaxie

Hey Fil, glad your liking the amp 
Your recording sounds good, cant wait till you get a few more minutes with the amp and do some of your cool vids. 

Enjoy!


----------



## SoloDallas

66 galaxie said:


> Hey Fil, glad your liking the amp
> Your recording sounds good, cant wait till you get a few more minutes with the amp and do some of your cool vids.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks bro will do soon 

PS I don't simply like it, I _love_ it. It's different. It's a new amp made now that can be used to record the way I like it and sounds terrific.


----------



## 66 galaxie

SoloDallas said:


> Thanks bro will do soon
> 
> PS I don't simply like it, I _love_ it. It's different. It's a new amp made now that can be used to record the way I like it and sounds terrific.



Ha! Cool man 

Its such a cool amp just from the 1959 standpoint. But then you start thinking about all the other things you can do with it, and it is absolutely amazing. (Just putting in almost any power tube for example)

I'm curious if you tried the 50 watt feature yet?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> Thanks bro will do soon
> 
> PS I don't simply like it, I _love_ it. It's different. It's a new amp made now that can be used to record the way I like it and sounds terrific.



Dude, I can't wait to hear you banging out some AC/DC tunes … hopefully we'll get a taste of a song or two pretty soon?


----------



## SoloDallas

crossroadsnyc said:


> Dude, I can't wait to hear you banging out some AC/DC tunes … hopefully we'll get a taste of a song or two pretty soon?



Oh yeah. But I've already heard it, this thing can pull all the good stuff. Might even be today actually. 
Did you hear that lil song of mine at the previous page?


----------



## Redstone

That sounded great, Fil!

I probably wouldn't have owned a 1959 at all if it wasn't for the YJM. I didn't want to take a risk on an attenuator since I though it might not be able to get down as low in terms of volume as the YJM can. There no place here in Ireland (at least that I could find) that stocks attenuators that I could try out. I'd love to know how low they can bring the overall volume of a 1959.

I did notice that the YJM doesn't break up as much as much as other 1959s I've heard. Thats why I use an EP Booster and soon a TSR. I might try one of those Aracom attenuators at some point. I'm just worried that they will still be too loud for what I need. How does your Aracom attenuator at its quietest setting compare to the EPA on the YJM. Not in terms of tone, but overall volume. Would it be similar to the YJM with the EPA at 8 o clock, 9 o clock, 10, 11, 12 o clock? I keep my YJM at about 9 o clock mostly and right down at 8 o clock sometimes.


----------



## SoloDallas

Redstone said:


> That sounded great, Fil!
> 
> I probably wouldn't have owned a 1959 at all if it wasn't for the YJM. I didn't want to take a risk on an attenuator since I though it might not be able to get down as low in terms of volume as the YJM can. There no place here in Ireland (at least that I could find) that stocks attenuators that I could try out. I'd love to know how low they can bring the overall volume of a 1959.
> 
> I did notice that the YJM doesn't break up as much as much as other 1959s I've heard. Thats why I use an EP Booster and soon a TSR. I might try one of those Aracom attenuators at some point. I'm just worried that they will still be too loud for what I need. How does your Aracom attenuator at its quietest setting compare to the EPA on the YJM. Not in terms of tone, but overall volume. Would it be similar to the YJM with the EPA at 8 o clock, 9 o clock, 10, 11, 12 o clock? I keep my YJM at about 9 o clock mostly and right down at 8 o clock sometimes.



Well I can't wait for you to get your TSR! Did you order Pedal or GT?
It's going to kick the amp massively. With the EPA engaged, will give a great boost and fatten up the tone. With the EPA disengaged, you you get what you hear on the audio (reposting here). It was sufficient for me to turn the volume on 4 for both TSR and non-TSR solos. Was enough already to play lead (probably wouldn't have been enough with the EPA - would have turned on the on-board boost! - Must try that). 

Aracom: well, I have tried several ones and none could ever touch the Aracom. The Aracom has a variable attenuation knob that turns the amp probably even lower or just as low as the EPA does. I wouldn't have settled with the Aracom if it wasn't the great product it was. 

Nor I'd ever be speaking publicly about it (with the possible suspicion that I may get something out of it, which I don't naturally  ). 

It is a costly piece of equipment. The EPA comes inside the amp! Can't beat that feature. 
Plus, the auto bias thing, the boost, the noise gate, loop I mean... just loaded with features. 

For me the YJM is the point of reference modern 1959.

Audio:
http://www.solodallas.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ACDC-copycat-Marshall-YJM.mp3


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> Oh yeah. But I've already heard it, this thing can pull all the good stuff. Might even be today actually.
> Did you hear that lil song of mine at the previous page?



Yeah, I heard it … that's why I want to hear more!


----------



## SoloDallas

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, I heard it … that's why I want to hear more!



And _Thou Shall_!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> For me the YJM is the point of reference modern 1959.
> 
> Audio:
> http://www.solodallas.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ACDC-copycat-Marshall-YJM.mp3



Just listened again … honestly, no bias involved, but it's one of the best clips I've heard you make.


----------



## SoloDallas

crossroadsnyc said:


> Just listened again … honestly, no bias involved, but it's one of the best clips I've heard you make.



And it was easy. Just _easy_ to make it. 
Do you understand what I am implying. We can make gear work for us, we do "whatever it takes" and I usually do, but with the YJM and the TSR (and without too as you could hear) it really nails those vintage sounds out of the box, put the microphone there and played. 

Plug and play. 

God do I love it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> And it was easy. Just _easy_ to make it.
> Do you understand what I am implying. We can make gear work for us, we do "whatever it takes" and I usually do, but with the YJM and the TSR (and without too as you could hear) it really nails those vintage sounds out of the box, put the microphone there and played.
> 
> Plug and play.
> 
> God do I love it.



Yeah, wanna know something else that's cool? One of the advantages to the auto-bias & 50w mode is that if you're playing and find that one of the power tubes blows, it will automatically switch to another tube so that the amp will still run … it's akin to having a backup amp already built in!


----------



## SoloDallas

Wow.

Not sure you remember me saying I would have loved to have an AC/DC signature Marshall.
This has a different signature, but it may well be "it".

EDIT: just had me an Idea. I am going to try and write Marshall about integrating my TSR into one of their 1959s making it the definitive Angus Young Signature?

Ha? (laughs)


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> Wow.
> 
> Not sure you remember me saying I would have loved to have an AC/DC signature Marshall.
> This has a different signature, but it may well be "it".



Ha! I was just having this discussion yesterday about the amp … however, I was saying that you could have exchanged the YJM for EVH! If you're an Angus fan, yes, you probably feel like you could just switch the letters to reflect him instead! It's like a signature amp for any number of people!


----------



## SoloDallas

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ha! I was just having this discussion yesterday about the amp … however, I was saying that you could have exchanged the YJM for EVH! If you're an Angus fan, yes, you probably feel like you could just switch the letters to reflect him instead! It's like a signature amp for any number of people!



Quoted for truth. But I think I am going to write Santiago about it. 

I mean, I would re-purchase this one immediately if it was Angus Young's signature. Even with he same exact internals. 



EDIT (Crossroads, wish I knew your name): but just consider this: 1959s are Angus' favourite amps. They have been since 1971, so pretty long a time. 
Almost every album has at least rhythm parts with it. All the early albums are 1959. I mean, his signature IS 1959 (and just partially 2203, since Highway To Hell was entirely played with 2203s).


----------



## keennay

Can you plug and play these YJM 100s in 120V or 240V regions, or would you need a transformer when switching?


----------



## Redstone

SoloDallas said:


> Well I can't wait for you to get your TSR! Did you order Pedal or GT?
> It's going to kick the amp massively. With the EPA engaged, will give a great boost and fatten up the tone. With the EPA disengaged, you you get what you hear on the audio (reposting here). It was sufficient for me to turn the volume on 4 for both TSR and non-TSR solos. Was enough already to play lead (probably wouldn't have been enough with the EPA - would have turned on the on-board boost! - Must try that).
> 
> Aracom: well, I have tried several ones and none could ever touch the Aracom. The Aracom has a variable attenuation knob that turns the amp probably even lower or just as low as the EPA does. I wouldn't have settled with the Aracom if it wasn't the great product it was.
> 
> Nor I'd ever be speaking publicly about it (with the possible suspicion that I may get something out of it, which I don't naturally  ).
> 
> It is a costly piece of equipment. The EPA comes inside the amp! Can't beat that feature.
> Plus, the auto bias thing, the boost, the noise gate, loop I mean... just loaded with features.
> 
> For me the YJM is the point of reference modern 1959.
> 
> Audio:
> http://www.solodallas.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ACDC-copycat-Marshall-YJM.mp3



Thanks for the info. Sounds like the Aracom attenuator might be the right way to go if I need one. I have ordered a GT version of the TSR, #93 I think. I can't wait to get it in a few months. All I need now is a cab with some greenbacks. My V30s are not really cutting it for me.


----------



## Holme

SoloDallas said:


> Quoted for truth. But I think I am going to write Santiago about it.
> 
> I mean, I would re-purchase this one immediately if it was Angus Young's signature. Even with he same exact internals.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT (Crossroads, wish I knew your name): but just consider this: 1959s are Angus' favourite amps. They have been since 1971, so pretty long a time.
> Almost every album has at least rhythm parts with it. All the early albums are 1959. I mean, his signature IS 1959 (and just partially 2203, since Highway To Hell was entirely played with 2203s).



I've been calling the YJM the AC/DC 100 for years!
Wait till you start playing around with the boost & max both Volumes-you've got the Doug Aldrich 100 too (or 50 if you can be bothered reaching round the back!)

Glad you like it SD-cool clips!


----------



## dash8311

Welcome Fil  sounds great brother. 

Redstone, the Aracom will attenuate down to about the second to third quietest EPA step. 

The tubes really start to cook with it open like this, way crunchier 7 and above.

With all this said, I played at midnight last night, EPA fully closed, 50 watt mode, Vol 1: 1.5, TSR 100% and was still awesome.

My MacBook was louder!


----------



## dash8311

SD:

Does your clip include the onboard reverb?


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Welcome Fil  sounds great brother.
> 
> Redstone, the Aracom will attenuate down to about the second to third quietest EPA step.
> 
> The tubes really start to cook with it open like this, way crunchier 7 and above.
> 
> With all this said, I played at midnight last night, EPA fully closed, 50 watt mode, Vol 1: 1.5, TSR 100% and was still awesome.
> 
> My MacBook was louder!



Is it similar to the the EPA set between the two red lines here? The first (noticeable) volume jump/step on the EPA for me is just on or over 9 o clock and that is usually where I keep it. Pretty much where the EPA is set in ACE's pic (the one below that I added red lines to).


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> Is it similar to the the EPA set between the two red lines here? The first (noticeable) volume jump/step on the EPA for me is just on or over 9 o clock and that is usually where I keep it. Pretty much where the EPA is set in ACE's pic (the one below that I added red lines to).



No, I do it by ear... Play a note and then turn it until you hear it come up 2 or 3 steps


----------



## SoloDallas

dash8311 said:


> SD:
> 
> Does your clip include the onboard reverb?



Negative sir - used an emulation of the great plate EMT140


----------



## Los Angeles

Although the EPA is outstanding, i too find that using an attenuator gives me more of everything; allowing me to run the amp at full output.. it's a different beast with an attenuator (a decent one of course) vs. the EPA. But when I gig i leave the attenuator at the studio and just dial in a great EPA sound and accentuate with pedals. You can't lose with this amp.


----------



## John 14:6

SoloDallas said:


> I really just played with this for 5 minutes (EPA), then disengaged it and plugged into Aracom again (used to it). I just needed to hear if it was the amp not crunching or the EPA (naturally, I hadn't read the manual lol).
> After plugging into my Attenuator, I proceeded to recording the little thing above.
> I couldn't stop playing the amp.
> 
> I love it.


 I love when I can turn the EPA up to around noon. It is certainly loud at that point but the amp just starts to shine and all the full on cranked Plexi tone and feel is coming through at that point. You can hang with a loud drummer at that level for sure though the volume is still reasonable for a loud rock gig. Back the EPA down to 11:00 for a club gig. There is a ton of gain in the YJM100 for a 1959SLP without the EPA engaged, but the EPA will loose some of the gain you have going on at lower EPA settings. Once the EPA is set to around 10:30 or 11:00 the amp gets pretty crunchy without the stock booster. I also have a DOD YJM308 overdrive modded to old Gray 250 specs, and a Maxon OD808 on my board. Between those three boost options I can get all kinds of classic Marshall tones.

I feel like every other amp and set up I have owned in the past was just trying to approximate or mimic the classic Marshall or boosted Mashall sound. With my current YJM100 rig I get the real deal tone and feel of playing a cranked Plexi, but at reasonable or at least somewhat reasonable volume levels. I hope you have a blast with the amp Dallas and I always love your clips. I was HUGE into AC/DC back in my high school days. Powerage will always be my favorite record by them and it still is one of the top ten hard rock records ever made in my opinion.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Anyone else getting the urge to play some AC/DC on their YJM?


----------



## keennay

keennay said:


> Can you plug and play these YJM 100s in 120V or 240V regions, or would you need a transformer when switching?



No one knows? I may be moving to 240V land shortly.


----------



## John 14:6

keennay said:


> No one knows? I may be moving to 240V land shortly.


 You will need a transformer since the YJM100 does not have a switching option for 110 or 220 as some amps do. I am guessing this may be due to how the EPA is set up to interface with the transformer. The power section in these amps is a pretty elegant design and they are probably wired for the power in each specific country they are sold.


----------



## Redstone

keennay said:


> No one knows? I may be moving to 240V land shortly.



Actually, I remember a post about this from a while back. You'll need a new transformer. Or a step up transformer. I use a step-down transformer for my JCM1 to drop the mains from 230V to 120V so my JCM1 doesn't fry. Here is the thread:

http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/61551-yjm100-100v-120v-240v-conversion.html

You could get something like one of these. Make sure it will do whatever voltage you need. Check what voltage the countries mains are. It varies from 220-240V over here. Ireland is 230V.

Step Up & Down Voltage Converter ] Transformer | 110220Volts.com


----------



## dash8311

crossroadsnyc said:


> Anyone else getting the urge to play some AC/DC on their YJM?



You can play more than just AC/DC on it?

News to me!


----------



## dash8311

Does anybody get this high pitch sound when they turn their amp on?

Granted, new tubes were just installed, wondering if this is normal.

I'm fairly new to tube amps (past 5 years), and on my third tube amp!

Tubes


----------



## John 14:6

dash8311 said:


> Does anybody get this high pitch sound when they turn their amp on?
> 
> Granted, new tubes were just installed, wondering if this is normal.
> 
> I'm fairly new to tube amps (past 5 years), and on my third tube amp!
> 
> Tubes


 That is not normal. You could have a bad tube which Groove Tubes should replace if needed.


----------



## dash8311

John 14:6 said:


> That is not normal. You could have a bad tube which Groove Tubes should replace if needed.



Damn.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> Damn.



I've got bad news for you, brother … given bad things happen in 3's, you're due for one more letdown here pretty soon.


----------



## John 14:6

dash8311 said:


> Damn.


 Stuff like the squeal at about 1:35 in this video I believe is normal. I think it is more of a feedback squeal. The amp will make feedback noise if you have it loud or are right in front of it with a guitar. A microphonic preamp or power tube can cause squealing and other sounds like static and wind gusting-like sounds. Tap on the top of each tube lightly with a pencil eraser and the tube that makes a bunch of noise when tapped is microphonic and needs to be replaced. A good tube will just produce a dull thunk sound when tapped.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp7yiO1_khI"]Episode 17: Marshall YJM 100 & PRS Studio - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM2qWZYbInI[/ame]


----------



## dash8311

crossroadsnyc said:


> I've got bad news for you, brother … given bad things happen in 3's, you're due for one more letdown here pretty soon.



I'm thinking!

The amp/tubes sound great though, honestly. 

I'm going to swap my Winged C's back in, then one by one, put the new tubes in and see which one is squealing.


----------



## John 14:6

dash8311 said:


> I'm thinking!
> 
> The amp/tubes sound great though, honestly.
> 
> I'm going to swap my Winged C's back in, then one by one, put the new tubes in and see which one is squealing.


Good luck. Is the noise something like in this video?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM2qWZYbInI]What Is A Microphonic Tube? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dash8311

John 14:6 said:


> Stuff like the squeal at about 1:35 in this video I believe is normal. I think it is more of a feedback squeal. The amp will make feedback noise if you have it loud or are right in front of it with a guitar. A microphonic preamp or power tube can cause squealing and other sounds like static and wind gusting-like sounds. Tap on the top of each tube lightly with a pencil eraser and the tube that makes a bunch of noise when tapped is microphonic and needs to be replaced. A good tube will just produce a dull thunk sound when tapped.
> 
> Episode 17: Marshall YJM 100 & PRS Studio - YouTube



It's VERY quiet, very subtle.

Just a quiet, high pitched noise when I first turn the amp on. As the tubes warm up (15 seconds or less), it does go away.

I have about 6+ hrs on the tubes since yesterday.

Seeing as the noise _does_ stop as the heaters warm, perhaps it's not as grave as we may all think. I'll take a pencil to the tubes and see if one is microphonic. [edit: Thanks John: after watching that video, I can confirm it's not a microphonic tube]

Do tubes/valves have a break-in time usually?


----------



## dash8311

John 14:6 said:


> Good luck. Is the noise something like in this video?
> 
> What Is A Microphonic Tube? - YouTube



Nothing like this thankfully


----------



## John 14:6

dash8311 said:


> It's VERY quiet, very subtle.
> 
> Just a quiet, high pitched noise when I first turn the amp on. As the tubes warm up (15 seconds or less), it does go away.
> 
> I have about 6+ hrs on the tubes since yesterday.
> 
> Seeing as the noise _does_ stop as the heaters warm, perhaps it's not as grave as we may all think. I'll take a pencil to the tubes and see if one is microphonic. [edit: Thanks John: after watching that video, I can confirm it's not a microphonic tube]
> 
> Do tubes/valves have a break-in time usually?


 Yes, tubes do have a break in or burn in period, but I don't know if that will cause them to make noise. Most tube amp noises are tube related so thankfully that is a fairly easy fix.


----------



## SoloDallas

Damn this amp gives you tube GAS!
The option of BIASing yourself makes me want to buy 4 _different_ sets of (matched) tubes (and their dog) and just experiment away.

Groove Tube like my brother Dash? Mmkay.


----------



## dash8311

GT EL34M bro!


----------



## SoloDallas

dash8311 said:


> GT EL34M bro!



Oki Sir buying ebay now


----------



## db3266

What does the "M" mean on the tube number?


----------



## db3266

Solo, when can we order TSR pedal?
Is there a demo of it anywhere?


----------



## dash8311

db3266 said:


> What does the "M" mean on the tube number?



Mullard Spec Reissue


----------



## db3266

How are they different from the winged C?


----------



## SoloDallas

db3266 said:


> Solo, when can we order TSR pedal?
> Is there a demo of it anywhere?



Hi DB,
oh yes you can. It's been for sale for a while, we sold about 240 for now (!) still going daily. We're delivering the second batch of GTs, Pedal deliveries will begin in 2 weeks approximately.

You can learn more and order here:

The Schaffer Replica

For the demo videos, there's a few on my youtube channel right here:

SoloDallas - YouTube

Enjoy!

SD


----------



## Tripleinside

SoloDallas said:


> Damn this amp gives you tube GAS!
> The option of BIASing yourself makes me want to buy 4 _different_ sets of (matched) tubes (and their dog) and just experiment away.
> 
> Groove Tube like my brother Dash? Mmkay.



I'n not even sure you need matched tubes with this amp, can anyone confirm ?


----------



## moesley

SoloDallas said:


> Hi DB,
> oh yes you can. It's been for sale for a while, we sold about 240 for now (!) still going daily. We're delivering the second batch of GTs, Pedal deliveries will begin in 2 weeks approximately.
> 
> You can learn more and order here:
> 
> The Schaffer Replica
> 
> For the demo videos, there's a few on my youtube channel right here:
> 
> SoloDallas - YouTube
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> SD



Holy crap man, you got some skills!!!!!
I envy the way you nail that ac/dc sound


----------



## duncan11

Tripleinside said:


> I'n not even sure you need matched tubes with this amp, can anyone confirm ?



while it certainly wouldn't hurt it, having a matched set of tubes with the auto bias this amp has is not required. I've had the same tubes in my YJM since day one, over a year and about 4 months. My AFD, is coming up on 2yrs and it's the same 6550's that were in it at the store. I've driven my YJM harder with more power than I've done with the AFD (still yet to gig it actually). YJM's tubes still sound ok and none are microphonic as far as I can tell.


----------



## dash8311

You can run 4 completely different tubes in the YJM if you want - no promises on how it will sound, however!


----------



## JimiRules

Here's a video for my band's new song. The amp is all YJM!

Alternate Ending - The War Goes On - YouTube


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

JimiRules said:


> Here's a video for my band's new song. The amp is all YJM!
> 
> Alternate Ending - The War Goes On - YouTube



Well done, sounds great. Love that Hendrix type of tone! Which effects did you use, especially during the solo?


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Well done, sounds great. Love that Hendrix type of tone! Which effects did you use, especially during the solo?



Thanks!

During the solo it was a strat into a dunlop univibe, vox wah (which I turned on and off throughout), a boss sd1, keeley modded bd2, (both set up as clean boosts), into a bad bob clean boost. I love stacking clean boosts as I can get feedback when I want it without having to crank the YJM to crazy volumes.

For the verse and chorus it was a gibson SG into the univbe. The YJM was unboosted. I just dug in a little more during the chorus sections.


----------



## dash8311

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rev2203/shoot-riff[/SC]

Some YJM recording!

YJM100, 100 watt mode
7-4-6-6, vol I: 4
Schaffer Replica I/O: 75%/40%
1960A G12-65
Unidyne III 545SD

Guitar vol: 10 for solo, 5.5 for rhythm, tone 6

Bass is neck pickup vol 10, tone 0 (making do!)


----------



## duncan11

dash8311 said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rev2203/shoot-riff[/SC]
> 
> Some YJM recording!
> 
> YJM100, 100 watt mode
> 7-4-6-6, vol I: 4
> Schaffer Replica I/O: 75%/40%
> 1960A G12-65
> Unidyne III 545SD
> 
> Guitar vol: 10 for solo, 5.5 for rhythm, tone 6
> 
> Bass is neck pickup vol 10, tone 0 (making do!)



Right on! Sounded great! Hard to believe with the volume on 4 you got that nice breakup, which I take it the schaffer is helping it along? What was your power (EPA) set at on the back?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

duncan11 said:


> Right on! Sounded great! Hard to believe with the volume on 4 you got that nice breakup, which I take it the schaffer is helping it along? What was your power (EPA) set at on the back?



Mine gets pretty close to that w/EPA on full … I can get a nice AC/DC crunch starting about 4 on the volume (figure 4 for earlier AC/DC and around 6 for latter).


----------



## dash8311

Thanks guys.

EPA set to around the third step (I play a note, then dial it up until it comes up two audio steps). 

Not loud at all. 

TSR makes a huge difference!


----------



## Redstone

That sounds great Dash! I can't wait to get my TSR in about 2 months.

My YJM doesn't break up too easily through my V30s. Even on 10, there isn't a whole lot of treble or break up. I'm still trying to sell it, but even at less than half price, nobody has made an offer or asked about it in a few weeks. I'm going to see if a store will take it as a trade in for a 1960AX.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I'm going to see if a store will take it as a trade in for a 1960AX.



If you get one Red try standing infront of it with no EPA volume as loud as you can-






Oh & get one of these for the _SNAP!!!_


----------



## Redstone

No way I could ever withstand the blast from my YJM on 10 with no EPA. Both Volumes on 2 with no EPA is insanely loud and thats not even distorted . You should hear my 2204 with the Master on 2 with the preamp turned up past about 5. Its painfully loud, especially since it is so trebly. I hate to admit it, but I'm scared of my amps 

Good news, someone actually offered me something for my cab. I was asking €450, he offered €300. I was hoping to get €350-400 so I might try him at €370. I'd be able to pick up a 1960AX if I could get it for that. Fingers crossed he says yes. Hopefully he has a 2203 or something, those suit V30 speakers a lot better than a plexi.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> No way I could ever withstand the blast from my YJM on 10 with no EPA. Both Volumes on 2 with no EPA is insanely loud and thats not even distorted . You should hear my 2204 with the Master on 2 with the preamp turned up past about 5. Its painfully loud, especially since it is so trebly. I hate to admit it, but I'm scared of my amps
> 
> Good news, someone actually offered me something for my cab. I was asking €450, he offered €300. I was hoping to get €350-400 so I might try him at €370. I'd be able to pick up a 1960AX if I could get it for that. Fingers crossed he says yes. Hopefully he has a 2203 or something, those suit V30 speakers a lot better than a plexi.



Oh God not on full in 100 watt mode with a 1960AX you could damage it!
I was thinking around 4 will do the trick!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Oh God not on full in 100 watt mode with a 1960AX you could damage it!
> I was thinking around 4 will do the trick!



I don't think my YJM will ever be getting too loud. 12 watts is about all I can handle 

The 50W mode would be handy if I ever needed to turn it up a bit. It will still get pretty loud. I barely notice any volume difference between the 100W and 50W mode. I do notice it, but it isn't a huge difference. Now if only they put the damn 50W button on the footswitch


----------



## keennay

Redstone said:


> That sounds great Dash! I can't wait to get my TSR in about 2 months.
> 
> My YJM doesn't break up too easily through my V30s. Even on 10, there isn't a whole lot of treble or break up. I'm still trying to sell it, but even at less than half price, nobody has made an offer or asked about it in a few weeks. I'm going to see if a store will take it as a trade in for a 1960AX.



For a second I got really excited and thought you're trying to sell your YJM at half its price. I would've jumped all over that.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> No way I could ever withstand the blast from my YJM on 10 with no EPA. Both Volumes on 2 with no EPA is insanely loud and thats not even distorted . You should hear my 2204 with the Master on 2 with the preamp turned up past about 5. Its painfully loud, especially since it is so trebly. I hate to admit it, but I'm scared of my amps
> 
> Good news, someone actually offered me something for my cab. I was asking €450, he offered €300. I was hoping to get €350-400 so I might try him at €370. I'd be able to pick up a 1960AX if I could get it for that. Fingers crossed he says yes. Hopefully he has a 2203 or something, those suit V30 speakers a lot better than a plexi.



I wouldn't lose the sale over a small sum you could easily make up. You've been trying to move that cabinet for a long time, so weigh the difference between holding out for an extra $50 versus having to wait several more months to hopefully get a hit / interest. Your YJM will sound a lot better once you lose those V30's.


----------



## dash8311

See below


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> I wouldn't lose the sale over a small sum you could easily make up. You've been trying to move that cabinet for a long time, so weigh the difference between holding out for an extra $50 versus having to wait several more months to hopefully get a hit / interest. Your YJM will sound a lot better once you lose those V30's.



You're right. I've made him the offer, but it he doesn't take it I'll probably just agree to his offer. Hopefully he will offer something like €340. If he doesn't then I guess I'll just go an extra week or two without a cab. Good thing I've still got my JCM1 to keep me going. There are 4 other 1960AV for sale. One in the same condition as mine for €700, and a few others for less than mine. They all have a fair bit of damage done to them, especially one with a tear in the tolex about the size of a car wheel . They've been there for a few months and gotten offers from €150-250 and thats about it. I'd better take this offer while I can


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Aracom:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rev2203/shoot-riff-aracom-1[/SC]
> 
> 
> EPA:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rev2203/shoot-riff[/SC]
> 
> After some [a lot of] reading and chatting with SoloDallas re: Aracom vs EPA, I spent the better half of the day recording with the Aracom Pro2 and got those tubes cooking.
> 
> Settings are:
> 
> 0-5-3-6-vol 2 ¾
> 
> TSR on 75/50% (input/output)
> 
> Guitar vol 8, tone 5
> 
> dB values the same, nobody knocking at my door!



The Aracom clip isn't working for me . I'm probably going to pick up an Aracom attenuator at some point for my 2204. The master volume needs to be opened up at bit more, but it is just way too loud. It will come in handy if I ever get a non master volume amp that doesn't have EPA.


----------



## marshallmellowed

dash8311 said:


> Aracom:
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/rev2203/shoot-riff-aracom[/SC]
> 
> 
> EPA:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rev2203/shoot-riff[/SC]
> 
> After some [a lot of] reading and chatting with SoloDallas re: Aracom vs EPA, I spent the better half of the day recording with the Aracom Pro2 and got those tubes cooking.
> 
> Settings are:
> 
> 0-5-3-6-vol 2 ¾
> 
> TSR on 75/50% (input/output)
> 
> Guitar vol 8, tone 5
> 
> dB values the same, nobody knocking at my door!



...


----------



## dash8311

Hmm soundcloud. Looking into it.


----------



## dash8311

Aracom:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rev2203/shoot-riff-aracom[/SC]


EPA:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rev2203/shoot-riff[/SC]


After some [a lot of] reading and chatting with SoloDallas re: Aracom vs EPA, I spent the better half of the day recording with the Aracom Pro2 and got those tubes cooking.

Settings are:

0-5-3-6-vol 2 ¾ 

TSR on 75/50% (input/output)

Guitar vol 8, tone 5

dB values the same, nobody knocking at my door!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Bidding just ended on a YJM on ebay. Starting bid was $2500, item ended with zero bids. Anyone looking for one for that price might be able to contact the seller and work out a deal using Buy it Now.


----------



## db3266

There is one on eBay right now, in the UK. Ending in 4 hours.

(it's not mine)

Marshall YJM JMP 100 / 50 Watt Amp Head Limited Edition Plexi | eBay


----------



## JimiRules

Holme said:


> Oh God not on full in 100 watt mode with a 1960AX you could damage it!
> I was thinking around 4 will do the trick!



I dimed mine with no EPA once. Key word, once. All I can say is I'm glad I had the cab facing the other way. I'm pretty confident it would have put me on my ass had it been facing me.


----------



## Holme

db3266 said:


> There is one on eBay right now, in the UK. Ending in 4 hours.
> 
> (it's not mine)
> 
> Marshall YJM JMP 100 / 50 Watt Amp Head Limited Edition Plexi | eBay



Very reasonable price too!

(Well so far at least!)


----------



## Holme

JimiRules said:


> I dimed mine with no EPA once. Key word, once. All I can say is I'm glad I had the cab facing the other way. I'm pretty confident it would have put me on my ass had it been facing me.



I remember I had one of my mates round for a few before we went day drinking & he says 'Holme-how loud is that f@@kin thing?'

I said "Hang on a sec I'll grab a guitar (Gibson LP) turn the EPA off & show you!"

I had both channels jumpered on 3 & gave it a blast-his face dropped like a sack of shit!

"Jesus Christ I felt that what does it go up to?"

10!

"What's it on?"

3!

"F@@king Hell Fire!!!" & all we heard for the rest of the day in the pub was how loud the amp is!!!


----------



## ^AXE^

pffft!

The AFD smokes its ass!

lol


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> pffft!
> 
> The AFD smokes its ass!
> 
> lol


----------



## ^AXE^

Gonna try some 6550s in the YJM tomorrow.

Took them out of one of my AFDs.


----------



## Holme

^AXE^ said:


> Gonna try some 6550s in the YJM tomorrow.
> 
> Took them out of one of my AFDs.



Let us know what you think mate!

Mine's still using the stock winged C's!


----------



## duncan11

I have yet to replace tubes in either my AFD or YJM btw.


----------



## ^AXE^

Stuck some 6L6s in one of the AFDs.

Holy Moley!

Sounds like a cross between a plexi and an SLO.

Oh wait... that's a Bogner.


----------



## Redstone

My YJM is all stock right now. It had a Tung-Sol in V1, but that crapped out pretty quickly so I went back to the original. Sounded good though. My 2204 sounds good with its new Mullard Reissue EL34s and 12AX7s in it. Its still getting random volume drops though . I haven't had time to take it to my tech and I sure as hell can't do it in the state I'm in now. Hopefully in 3-4 weeks time I'll get it out to him. Only downside to those Mullard Reissue EL34s was that I ordered a matched pair, but after testing them, my tech said they weren't matched as much as he would like them to have been.


----------



## db3266

Slap me in the face with a wet fish, but I am now 100% selling my YJM.

Replacing it with a Tone King Metropolitan.

http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/66593-fs-uk-yjm100.html


----------



## Redstone

I got to play my YJM for the fist time in about a week. Its only been a short while, but man it sounds good . I can't wait to get a 1960AX. A guy is coming to my place on tuesday to have a look at my 1960AV. We agreed on €350. Fingers crossed he likes it and buys it. Judging by the gear he has sold previously, he is into higher gain amps so V30's should suit his tastes well. 

One thing I'm going to miss is the 50TH anniversary sticker on the bottom of the cab . I didn't get one on my YJM. I didn't even get one of those little white british flags .


----------



## duncan11

db3266 said:


> Slap me in the face with a wet fish, but I am now 100% selling my YJM.
> 
> Replacing it with a Tone King Metropolitan.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/66593-fs-uk-yjm100.html



50 lashes with a wet noodle as well......






Redstone said:


> I got to play my YJM for the fist time in about a week. Its only been a short while, but man it sounds good . I can't wait to get a 1960AX. A guy is coming to my place on tuesday to have a look at my 1960AV. We agreed on €350. Fingers crossed he likes it and buys it. Judging by the gear he has sold previously, he is into higher gain amps so V30's should suit his tastes well.
> 
> One thing I'm going to miss is the 50TH anniversary sticker on the bottom of the cab . I didn't get one on my YJM. I didn't even get one of those little white british flags .



Ok stupid q... Main difference between ax and av cabs? Just speakers right or is on the hand wired/soldered? Don't feel like googling ATM.... 


I just rescued my Goldie from my locked out safe in 5 days. I know the feeling about reuniting with your gear. Tends to sound that much better when you don't play on it in a while. My god that CC2 isn't going anywhere ever.......


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I got to play my YJM for the fist time in about a week. Its only been a short while, but man it sounds good . I can't wait to get a 1960AX. A guy is coming to my place on tuesday to have a look at my 1960AV. We agreed on €350. Fingers crossed he likes it and buys it. Judging by the gear he has sold previously, he is into higher gain amps so V30's should suit his tastes well.
> 
> One thing I'm going to miss is the 50TH anniversary sticker on the bottom of the cab . I didn't get one on my YJM. I didn't even get one of those little white british flags .



You'll blow them off anyways!


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> 50 lashes with a wet noodle as well......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok stupid q... Main difference between ax and av cabs? Just speakers right or is on the hand wired/soldered? Don't feel like googling ATM....
> 
> 
> I just rescued my Goldie from my locked out safe in 5 days. I know the feeling about reuniting with your gear. Tends to sound that much better when you don't play on it in a while. My god that CC2 isn't going anywhere ever.......



I think it is just wiring and speakers. Grenbacks instead of V30s. The AV has 4 and 14 ohm Mono and 8 ohm Stereo wiring. AX just has 16 ohm and can be rewired to 4 ohm. Other than that, they just look a little different. Have a look at the Tolex, corner peices, grill cloth and piping. The AV has the looks of an 80's JCM800 and the AV has the looks of an early 70's Plexi.










My main reason for buying the AX are the greenback speakers. I was going to buy it in the first place when I first ordered my YJM, but I foolishly listened to the moron in the store when he told me that my amp would just blow up an AX if I tried to play though it. I know him well enough now to know that he is a moron.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Gotta go AHW / BHW!


----------



## Redstone

Triple-stack all the way


----------



## dash8311

I had a BHW with the G12H30 Heritage speakers, I couldn't make friends with it. It soon went to a better place!

G12-65s and G12Ms for all!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> I had a BHW with the G12H30 Heritage speakers, I couldn't make friends with it. It soon went to a better place!
> 
> G12-65s and G12Ms for all!



Maybe that was the problem? It takes a while to break in those speakers. They're a little stiff at first, but once you break them in they can't be beat. 

While I haven't tried the G1265's, I've heard / read that while they're an incredible speaker (basically a high watt gb, right?), that they don't sound very good unless they have a whole lot of volume going on (meaning a minimum of at least like 25-30+ watts pumping out). If I was gigging large venues on a regular basis that might be a good option for me, but most of my playing is at home these days, so I'm simply not playing at those levels anymore (even when i do play with friends occasionally i'm not pushing out that kind of volume). While I do like G12M's, my preference for the G12H30 55Hz's is that it's much like the 25w in that it's nice for varying volume levels (can still get it to break up really early … hell, i can get it to break up at 2 or 3 on the volume if i hit it really hard), and while it retains many of the great characteristics, it improves upon them (imo) by evening things out a bit as well as tightening them up / smoothing them out.

Anyway, yeah, if you're playing with massive volume, the G1265 might be a great option to look into (especially if you're running a 100w head full tilt or nearly full tilt and want to just use a single 4x12), but if you are playing primarily at home or at more reasonable volumes with friends / smaller gigs, I think there are a number of advantages to a lower watt speaker like the 25's / 30's.


----------



## SoloDallas

CR,
_old_ (as in, original to the date of release, late 1970s) G12-65s are simply fantastic and do not need any louder signal passing through them. 

Most of my videos (including recent YSMANL with YJM) were shot with such old G12-65s. Terrific speakers. I don't prefer them over comparably old (or even older) G12Ms, the two sets are a must have (in some cases, even together in the same cab).

Now, reissues and wrong clones may be a different thing. I read that the Celestion reissues of the G12-65s were never made right and thus never sounded right - but I wouldn't know.


----------



## db3266

I'm selling a matched quad of KT66 tubes. £100 delivered (UK).


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> CR,
> _old_ (as in, original to the date of release, late 1970s) G12-65s are simply fantastic and do not need any louder signal passing through them.
> 
> Most of my videos (including recent YSMANL with YJM) were shot with such old G12-65s. Terrific speakers. I don't prefer them over comparably old (or even older) G12Ms, the two sets are a must have (in some cases, even together in the same cab).
> 
> Now, reissues and wrong clones may be a different thing. I read that the Celestion reissues of the G12-65s were never made right and thus never sounded right - but I wouldn't know.



Ha, I don't know why I get into speaker discussions … it's like trying to explain why I like one hot sauce over another 

In all fairness, I've heard nothing but good things about the Heritage version of the G1265's … if I were in a yank to make a switch, they would definitely be on my top 3 list of possible replacements. That said, having gone the G12M route many times, and after having had a chance to compare them to the G12H's, the sound in my head is that of the G12H. Much as I'd suspect w/the G1265's performance, I prefer the refined top end, the still pronounced yet smooth mid range, as well as the tighter bottom end … where as the G12M's can be a little flabby / fizzy, the G12H's are smoother, cut through just as well, and hold together better … all while retaining that wonderful GB tone. My take on the G1265's is that while perhaps not identical, that they'd respond very much the same as the G12H's only with a higher wattage capacity (i.e. everything you love about a greenback, only refined / 'better').


----------



## SoloDallas

HA! I know, same here. There's no sense in describing by words (sometimes even hearing it though microphones is useless!). 

But great description of yours nonetheless


----------



## marshallmellowed

Guess I'm in the minority here, I prefer the V30 tone over GB's (talking GB reissues here). I've had both in my cabs, even mixed the two. My V30's happen to be a "broken in" version of a Celestion V30 with a 55 hz resonant frequency (Avatar Hellatone 60L's), which gives them a deeper and "softer" tone than a typical V30. When I A/B'd two cabs side by side, one with GB's, and the other with these V30's, I could hear a fizziness in the the highs using the GB's which was not present with the V30's. Maybe this is just a characteristic of the newer GB's and not earlier versions, with the V30's the notes just rang out clear. I will add that I also tried typical Celestion V30's, which had a high frequency spike that was really harsh and hard on the ears. I've never tried the G1265's, but would like to see how they compare to the Hellatone's.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I think it is just wiring and speakers. Grenbacks instead of V30s. The AV has 4 and 14 ohm Mono and 8 ohm Stereo wiring. AX just has 16 ohm and can be rewired to 4 ohm. Other than that, they just look a little different. Have a look at the Tolex, corner peices, grill cloth and piping. The AV has the looks of an 80's JCM800 and the AV has the looks of an early 70's Plexi.
> 
> 
> My main reason for buying the AX are the greenback speakers. I was going to buy it in the first place when I first ordered my YJM, but I foolishly listened to the moron in the store when he told me that my amp would just blow up an AX if I tried to play though it. I know him well enough now to know that he is a moron.



Gotcha


Redstone said:


> Triple-stack all the way



Hmmmm.....that one may have to go in the living room, since the ceiling is the highest there....  



marshallmellowed said:


> Guess I'm in the minority here, I prefer the V30 tone over GB's (talking GB reissues here). I've had both in my cabs, even mixed the two. My V30's happen to be a "broken in" version of a Celestion V30 with a 55 hz resonant frequency (Avatar Hellatone 60L's), which gives them a deeper and "softer" tone than a typical V30. When I A/B'd two cabs side by side, one with GB's, and the other with these V30's, I could hear a fizziness in the the highs using the GB's which was not present with the V30's. Maybe this is just a characteristic of the newer GB's and not earlier versions, with the V30's the notes just rang out clear. I will add that I also tried typical Celestion V30's, which had a high frequency spike that was really harsh and hard on the ears. I've never tried the G1265's, but would like to see how they compare to the Hellatone's.



Nope, you're not alone. I prefer my YJM with V30's. I got a steal on a used JCM900 A cab, but it turned out to have a blown speaker. I retrofitted them with all new V30's in 2012. They were broken in by Feb/March 2013. I've hooked my YJM to my 12yr old regular 1960A with GT75's that are well broken in and I don't like it. I've played a 1960AX with an older plexi (granted not the YJM itself) but I wasn't totally digging the old greenback 25w speakers for some reason.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I think V30's are a more versatile speaker, which is probably why they are so commonly used in rock music (classic rock, 80's rock, metal ...). The GB's have a distinct sound, with a dominant mid range hump and early breakup. Nothing wrong with either, just depends on what type of tone you're after. Ideally, you'd have a cab for each type of sound (like a studio), but for some of us that's not a very practical solution.


----------



## John 14:6

I just found out that one side of V1 controls the effects loop. I turned on my amp and there was nothing but silence whenever I turned on the effects loop. I tried trouble shooting every cord and I switched out all the preamp tubes in V2 through V4. I did not think the V1 first gain stage tube would do anything to help, but I thought it was at least worth a shot before I took the amp in the repair shop. I switched out V1 and everything worked properly after that. THANK GOD!


----------



## Redstone

EDIT: Previous post deleted, now mine is pointless and out of context . I might as well fill it I guess.

1960AV is going tomorrow and I'll be ordering my 1960AX asap


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> EDIT: Previous post deleted, now mine is pointless and out of context . I might as well fill it I guess.
> 
> 1960AV is going tomorrow and I'll be ordering my 1960AX asap


----------



## Redstone

My AV is officially gone. Bad new for the AX though, its out of stock and will take about 2 weeks to get back in, so I should have it in 2-3 weeks. Its worth the wait. I've got my JCM1C to keep me going.


----------



## Redstone

Hey ACE, you might like this if you haven't seen it already. I know I'm jealous  

http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/66718-nad-youuuuuuuuuu-shall-not-pass.html


----------



## John 14:6

db3266 said:


> I'm selling a matched quad of KT66 tubes. £100 delivered (UK).


How did the KT66's sound in the YJM100?


----------



## goonies

record with my isobox, 2x12 vintage30 no effect, no epa no FX

sound boxy?

presence 8
bass 6
mid 5
treble 8
vol1 10
no jumping channels

bb preamp 
vol 7
gain 1, 7 o clock
treble noon
bass noon

https://soundcloud.com/user417988923/sound1

drop C#
https://soundcloud.com/user417988923/dropd


----------



## db3266

John 14:6 said:


> How did the KT66's sound in the YJM100?


 
Very difficult to tell really. I think they gave a little more roundness and a smoother tone (I always had the chanels jumped and both volumes over 7). But EPA was always on about 2W, so never really pushed them hard.

I put the EL34's back in and tested the amp before I sold it, and I thought the tone had a little more trebble (brighter) and was slighlty grainier.

I think the amp needs to be loud to really tell the difference.


----------



## usablefiber

Both sound good to my ears. with the kt66's it just seems to be missing a little bit of that marshall roar but it sounds a bit warmer at lower, cleaner settings. However I will say for some reason I have a bit more trouble getting it to work with my pedals. The one thing that makes the amp so awesome though is that between channel jumping and the attenuator you have endless abilities to tweak the tone.


----------



## dash8311

New cabinet day for my YJM, 1978 1960A G12M Blackbacks.

All original except for one speaker that was replaced. 

Sounds great with the YJM and JMP1H.


----------



## Redstone

Nice! Pics?

I'm going mad without my YJM. I'll have a new cab day in a week or so. Pew pedal day in a months and a half. Woohoo.


----------



## dash8311




----------



## JIMJAM

I have not posted in a while since buying my YJM but here is whats up. Currently I am running in stereo using the YJM100 and a Mesa Minirectifier. On one side of the room is a Mesa 2x12 with V30s and the other side a Mesa 2x12 with G12H30s. Sounds 
Just got in a American Loopers made looper with 8 loops.The usual Ods,line boost,2 eqs. I can never really get a clean tone so one MXR 10 band EQ is setup to tone it down and acts like a clean channel.The stereo path has a Flashback X4 and set to ping pong the sound bouncing across the room is cool as hell.Add in another delay in the Mesa loop and it really fills the room and adds alot of depth. Up in my studio room above garage I can get away with the Marshall's back level attenuation about 10 oclock. Thats with channels patched and both volumns about dimed. Its taken 6 months,a big chunk of cash but getting a looper to bypass each pedal,a dedicated power supply "Voodoo 4X4" using quality cables I have finally gotten a clean,powerfull signal for the Marshall to chew on.Odd couple but running with the Mesa and a mix of Celestions the sound makes the hairs on my arm stand up just before I break into a smile And that folks its what its all about.


----------



## marshallmellowed

If anyone is looking for YJM, this one has been listed on ebay 4 times ($2500 each time) and no bids. It's supposedly in "Mint Condition", not sure why no one is bidding on these like they were.

Marshall Yngwie YJM100 Guitar Amp | eBay


----------



## Keaulana

OK, Vintage guys. Plexis had choke, right? I don't see that on my YJM. Why?


----------



## John 14:6

Keaulana said:


> OK, Vintage guys. Plexis had choke, right? I don't see that on my YJM. Why?


 Do you see the BIG metal thing that is not one of the transformers? That is the choke. My YJM100 has a huge choke that is pretty hard to miss when looking at the *inside* of the amp. Take a look at the video about 6:00 minutes into it. The scratch on the bottom of his amp that he is complaining about was done by the dealer and not Marshall.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--CSLX066J0[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

Keaulana said:


> OK, Vintage guys. Plexis had choke, right? I don't see that on my YJM. Why?



You also probably don't see the filter caps either. They are inside on the newer Marshalls like the AFD, JVM and YJM. Not that it really matters, but I think they look cool on the outside. Have a look at my 82' 2204. The choke is the mini transformer look-alike just behind the preamp tubes and the caps are the blue things. I have no idea what either do


----------



## keennay

I'm not sure if I've introduced myself after 900+ posts... 

Hi, my name is Nick and I'm a new YJM 100 owner.


----------



## enuenu

If you're in Australia and see a 240V YJM hiding in the corner of your local music store, let me know Huge long shot but you never know. Then again maybe Marshall will produce another amp like the YJM. Seems they reached the top of the mountain by creating "The Ultimate Plexi" then canned the whole deal after making a piddling number of them


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> You also probably don't see the filter caps either. They are inside on the newer Marshalls like the AFD, JVM and YJM. Not that it really matters, but I think they look cool on the outside. Have a look at my 82' 2204. The choke is the mini transformer look-alike just behind the preamp tubes and the caps are the blue things. I have no idea what either do


The choke on the YJM100 is located on the inside of the chassis.


----------



## Keaulana

John 14:6 said:


> Do you see the BIG metal thing that is not one of the transformers? That is the choke. My YJM100 has a huge choke that is pretty hard to miss when looking at the *inside* of the amp. Take a look at the video about 6:00 minutes into it. The scratch on the bottom of his amp that he is complaining about was done by the dealer and not Marshall.
> 
> YJM100 Inside and Out REVIEW inside Part 1 Yngwie Malmsteen Marshall amp exclusive tonymckenzie.com - YouTube




Thanks Man!!!


----------



## Keaulana

keennay said:


> I'm not sure if I've introduced myself after 900+ posts...
> 
> Hi, my name is Nick and I'm a new YJM 100 owner.



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Keaulana

Redstone said:


> You also probably don't see the filter caps either. They are inside on the newer Marshalls like the AFD, JVM and YJM. Not that it really matters, but I think they look cool on the outside. Have a look at my 82' 2204. The choke is the mini transformer look-alike just behind the preamp tubes and the caps are the blue things. I have no idea what either do



A Jcm 800 will be my next amp!!! played one last week and it was awesome. Also there was one of the new Jcm 900 reissues and it sounded good too!


----------



## Redstone

Keaulana said:


> A Jcm 800 will be my next amp!!! played one last week and it was awesome. Also there was one of the new Jcm 900 reissues and it sounded good too!



The JCM800 2203 and 2204s are great amps. I don't have any experience with the 2205 and 2210s. I prefer late 70's JMP 2203s and 2204s over the JCM800s. I was about to buy a 1980 JMP 2203, but someone jumped in and bought it before I got the chance. I ended up bargaining my 2204 down a lot so I went for it. Its a great amp, but it has a lot more treble than I'm used to with my YJM. I use my YJM a lot more usually. The 2204 is just gone it for its second service since I bought it in October. I haven't had much time to play with it at all yet. It sounds great compared to what it did when I got it, but the master volume seemed to be lowering its self so I had to send it back to my tech.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> If anyone is looking for YJM, this one has been listed on ebay 4 times ($2500 each time) and no bids. It's supposedly in "Mint Condition", not sure why no one is bidding on these like they were.
> 
> Marshall Yngwie YJM100 Guitar Amp | eBay



Another one...

Marshall Yngwie YJM100 Guitar Amp | eBay


----------



## moesley

the curse of the noise gate strikes again. yes it finaly happend to me to my noise gate is f*cked. strange thing is my high I input sounds really silent have to roll the guitar to 10 before I hear any sound and it sounds like the tone, the treble and the mids are all on 0. all the other channels sound normal.


----------



## marshallmellowed

moesley said:


> the curse of the noise gate strikes again. yes it finaly happend to me to my noise gate is f*cked. strange thing is my high I input sounds really silent have to roll the guitar to 10 before I hear any sound and it sounds like the tone, the treble and the mids are all on 0. all the other channels sound normal.



Hmm, not good. I wonder if the NG replacement board Marshall is supplying has had any improvements made, or if it's the same as the original.


----------



## Redstone

Looks like my new cab is in stock. I can't wait to hear the glorious tones of my YJM again!


----------



## dash8311

moesley said:


> the curse of the noise gate strikes again. yes it finaly happend to me to my noise gate is f*cked. strange thing is my high I input sounds really silent have to roll the guitar to 10 before I hear any sound and it sounds like the tone, the treble and the mids are all on 0. all the other channels sound normal.



Is it similar to the video that's posted here in this thread?

Tripleinside posted this earlier as well:



Tripleinside said:


> My YJM's noise gate issue is fixed.
> 
> For those of you experiencing the noise gate symptoms i described in my earlier post, and if your amp is out of warranty, the problem comes from IC5 (on the noise gate PCB, not the main board).
> 
> The faulty IC5, is a RC4558D, which costs the whole lot of 0.20 cents from my local electronic shop, it is an SMD type component, so you'll need a decent soldering station (and patience) to replace it without damaging the board.
> 
> What a joy to fix the amp myself, and to get the noise gate working again !
> 
> Hope this helps someone someday...


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Looks like my new cab is in stock. I can't wait to hear the glorious tones of my YJM again!



It's gonna sound terrific, dude!


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> It's gonna sound terrific, dude!



Its been two weeks since I last played my YJM. Hopefully less than one more to go! My YJM is getting tired of sitting on the floor


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Looks like my new cab is in stock. I can't wait to hear the glorious tones of my YJM again!



I want to see your face when the speakers spank you!


----------



## Tripleinside

moesley said:


> the curse of the noise gate strikes again. yes it finaly happend to me to my noise gate is f*cked. strange thing is my high I input sounds really silent have to roll the guitar to 10 before I hear any sound and it sounds like the tone, the treble and the mids are all on 0. all the other channels sound normal.



check out this website buddy, looks like the dreaded faulty IC5 can also cause the symptoms you are describing:
Marshall YJM100 schematic? - AMPAGE Forum

looks like a member of Solodallas website (jdscreamer) had his yjm's IC5 go as well !
http://www.solodallas.com/playing-with-a-marshall-yjm-quick-initial-impressions/comment-page-1/


----------



## Tripleinside

here's the chip (IC5)





this is the soldering station i used


----------



## dash8311

Tripleinside said:


> check out this website buddy, looks like the dreaded faulty IC5 can also cause the symptoms you are describing:
> Marshall YJM100 schematic? - AMPAGE Forum
> 
> looks like Solodallas also had his yjm's IC5 go as well !
> Playing with a Marshall YJM (quick initial impressions)



Sorry, where does it say Solo's noise gate went?

I think it was jdscreamer's...


----------



## Tripleinside

You are right, I got mixed up there, sorry


----------



## marshallmellowed

I hadn't actually seen the IC until now. I was surface mount certified several years ago, so it doesn't look as bad as I had imagined to replace. If mine were to ever blow, I'd most likely go the route the owner referenced above did with the larger replacement IC, but I'd add an IC socket to make future replacement a solderless operation. I believe this could be done by bending the socket leads 90 degrees to mate with the surface pads. Hopefully I won't have this problem, as I do not use outboard boos pedals, but who knows.


----------



## dash8311

Lol SoloDallas' amp is fine, gents!

Another member on his site has the problem.


----------



## Tripleinside

dash8311 said:


> Lol SoloDallas' amp is fine, gents!
> 
> Another member on his site has the problem.



I edited my post above to stop the confusion...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

So, this chip in the boost is the problem people have been having? This also affects the noise gate (which was originally pointed to as the problem)? Interestingly enough, I've avoided the use of the boost until the last few months, so I wonder if that's why my amp hasn't had any issues? Hmmm, maybe I will stop using it.


----------



## dash8311

Noise gate, actually.

Once the gate component fails, the sound of your amp will suffer immediately, gate on or off.

The test:

Noise gate on
Dial the noise gate fully 'open' (no gating)
Play a note continuously
Dial the noise gate towards fully closed
If the volume of the amp decreases then your IC5 chip that controls the noise gate is bad


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> Noise gate, actually.
> 
> Once the gate component fails, the sound of your amp will suffer immediately, gate on or off.
> 
> The test:
> 
> Noise gate on
> Dial the noise gate fully 'open' (no gating)
> Play a note continuously
> Dial the noise gate towards fully closed
> If the volume of the amp decreases then your IC5 chip that controls the noise gate is bad



Ok, I did reference this at one point insofar that that's a fairly normal result of using the noise gate if the EPA is engaged full / near full … meaning, when you have the EPA up full / near full, the volume is so low that the noise gate will in fact decrease / cut the sound pretty quickly. I don't think that by itself as a description is going to be helpful as it should actually happen with a perfectly functioning noise gate when used w/the EPA. 

The post from the SoloDallas site says: 

_"Ok what happens to the YJM100 is that the inbuilt boost chip which is located on the rear board inside the amp, has a run of the mill overdrive chip in it, (RC4558 chip) same as used in 90% of all overdrive pedals and boost pedals and some distortion pedals.

The chip is used in the boost circuit of the amp and maybe even the noise gate swell."_

That's why I'm asking if it's the chip in the boost since that's what's mentioned. Truthfully, given my own experience with the noise gate, I haven't been fully convinced that's the problem people have been having, so the mentioning of the chip in the boost overloading sounds like it makes sense (and like i said, perhaps might be the reason i haven't had some of the problems mentioned since i've avoided using it for the majority of the time i've had the amp).


----------



## duncan11

dash8311 said:


> Noise gate, actually.
> 
> Once the gate component fails, the sound of your amp will suffer immediately, gate on or off.
> 
> The test:
> 
> Noise gate on
> Dial the noise gate fully 'open' (no gating)
> Play a note continuously
> Dial the noise gate towards fully closed
> If the volume of the amp decreases then your IC5 chip that controls the noise gate is bad



Guess I better locate a QUALIFIED marshall amp tech locally. In case! I don't run the boost a lot, only when I'm doing early VH stuff, my EP does just fine for 99% everything else. I had a great guy who did amps locally but now he's gone and moved on.


----------



## dash8311

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ok, I did reference this at one point insofar that that's a fairly normal result of using the noise gate if the EPA is engaged full / near full … meaning, when you have the EPA up full / near full, the volume is so low that the noise gate will in fact decrease / cut the sound pretty quickly. I don't think that by itself as a description is going to be helpful as it should actually happen with a perfectly functioning noise gate when used w/the EPA.



Yes, with the noise gate fully closed (and EPA low, as you mentioned) it will cut the sound off almost immediately. This is all normal.

With the faulty noise gate, this control pot will act like a *master volume*, VERY noticeable, can't miss it. Plus the amp will sound like garbage!



crossroadsnyc said:


> I haven't been fully convinced that's the problem people have been having



I'm fully convinced this is the issue. I've had it twice in two separate amplifiers (the later was returned to the music store).

I don't see the point in running a different chip in the amplifier. Just use what Santiago intended to use. What's wrong with this?

It works perfectly fine, Marshall seemingly had a supply issue with some of their components, no need for jdscreamer to go on and on... and on...

...and on (sheesh!) about these matters.

New chip. Fixed. Done.


----------



## dash8311

duncan11 said:


> Guess I better locate a QUALIFIED marshall amp tech locally. In case! I don't run the boost a lot, only when I'm doing early VH stuff, my EP does just fine for 99% everything else. I had a great guy who did amps locally but now he's gone and moved on.



I think crossing this bridge when you get to it is key.

That component is so small and cheap to acquire, you could pull the board yourself, take it to an electronics shop and have them swap it for you (if not under warranty). 

The 'authorized' Marshall tech in Vancouver couldn't fix it... "too new of an amp", so the Canadian Marshall distributor & tech troubleshot it. They gave me the name of the electronics shop in town who could fix it (who isn't an authorized tech), and he was very quick and professional.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> Yes, with the noise gate fully closed (and EPA low, as you mentioned) it will cut the sound off almost immediately. This is all normal.
> 
> With the faulty noise gate, this control pot will act like a *master volume*, VERY noticeable, can't miss it. Plus the amp will sound like garbage!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fully convinced this is the issue. I've had it twice in two separate amplifiers (the later was returned to the music store).
> 
> I don't see the point in running a different chip in the amplifier. Just use what Santiago intended to use. What's wrong with this?
> 
> It works perfectly fine, Marshall seemingly had a supply issue with some of their components, no need for jdscreamer to go on and on... and on...
> 
> ...and on (sheesh!) about these matters.
> 
> New chip. Fixed. Done.



Do you think it's the use of the boost that caused it to happen? Might it be a wise preventative measure for me to go back to not using it? I think it's a terrific boost, but it's not a make / break deal for me, and am very happy using others. I'm already in the frame of mind now after reading this this morning that I'm unlikely to even flip it on again … I'm actually wondering now if I can have the boost removed from the amp entirely.


----------



## JimiRules

crossroadsnyc said:


> Do you think it's the use of the boost that caused it to happen? Might it be a wise preventative measure for me to go back to not using it? I think it's a terrific boost, but it's not a make / break deal for me, and am very happy using others. I'm already in the frame of mind now after reading this this morning that I'm unlikely to even flip it on again … I'm actually wondering now if I can have the boost removed from the amp entirely.



I'm interested in the answer to this as well. I use an external boost, so the built in boost and noise gate is never used. That being said, I would hate to think that the chip in the noise gate or boost would still go bad and screw up my amp!


----------



## dash8311

No, I don't think so.

I think it's just use of the component itself, like any other electronic component in the amplifier.

You could have a bad OT and it could go the next time you turn it on. Should we stop playing? Nah, Marshall builds a great amplifier. 

Failures happen. In this case, with the IC5 chip being identified by our great membership here, and having the information so readily available, you can have this fixed so easily and cheaply. I wish I had this info when my issue came up the first and second time...

Keep cranking that amp Crossroadsnyc!


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> Do you think it's the use of the boost that caused it to happen? Might it be a wise preventative measure for me to go back to not using it? I think it's a terrific boost, but it's not a make / break deal for me, and am very happy using others. I'm already in the frame of mind now after reading this this morning that I'm unlikely to even flip it on again … I'm actually wondering now if I can have the boost removed from the amp entirely.


 I use my boost and gate a lot and the gain knob is always cranked. It has been a couple years now and my YJM100 is working just as it was designed to function. Whenever a builder builds 1,500 amps there are bound to be a few faulty components installed in some of them. I am very sorry that a few guys had trouble with their YJM100, but in all of the stories I have heard it totals to about 10 amps. The auto bias works GREAT and I use it all of the time. The boost and gate work great as well. The Marshall YJM100 is not a delicate little flower and the cool features on the amp are not secret self destruct buttons. 

I think we are all looking for problems in a great amp because a few guys had some troubles. I got caught up in this a few days ago until I had a moment of clarity. My amp is still kicking butt and my only troubles have been tube related; not amp related.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I don't think the problem is due to a few faulty components (IC5...). It sounds more like a combination of a component that is failing due to being border line reliable under certain conditions. Has anyone experienced this failure who has not used an external device in front of their amp (ie. boost, EQ, foot pedal...)? The theory that the IC is failing when the input signal is boosted to some degree may be a valid one, unless there have been failures where no boost/pedal was used on the input. I'm curious about this. This issue is not going to stop me from using the onboard boost, but I may think twice about putting a boost in front of the amp.


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't think the problem is due to a few faulty components (IC5...). It sounds more like a combination of a component that is failing due to being border line reliable under certain conditions. Has anyone experienced this failure who has not used an external device in front of their amp (ie. boost, EQ, foot pedal...)? The theory that the IC is failing when the input signal is boosted to some degree may be a valid one, unless there have been failures where no boost/pedal was used on the input. I'm curious about this. This issue is not going to stop me from using the onboard boost, but I may think twice about putting a boost in front of the amp.


 I use the stock booster along with a DOD250 overdrive set as a solo boost or clean boost. I also use a compressor sometimes. I think it is a combination of things that relate to faulty components. It is the same deal as with the auto bias where some guys have a bad tube go, or take out a resistor or fuse and they blame the auto bias. My auto bias works just fine and I use it about once a week or more. People are looking for Gremlins that are not there.


----------



## dash8311

I've used a Klon clone, Schaffer Replica, and Twin Bender in front of mine [since being repaired] with no issues as of yet.

I don't think we'll find a true definitive answer without an authorized Marshall tech, or Santiago _himself_ weighing in. And I'm okay with that.

After all, he did apologize to me in person for the inconvenience with the amp while at the Winter 2014 NAMM. Very personable guy, too.


----------



## blue

I've used external boosts, sometimes stacked with the internal one, and always with the noise gate engaged. So far, no problems. Fingers crossed it stays that way


----------



## Viking62

enuenu said:


> If you're in Australia and see a 240V YJM hiding in the corner of your local music store, let me know Huge long shot but you never know. Then again maybe Marshall will produce another amp like the YJM. Seems they reached the top of the mountain by creating "The Ultimate Plexi" then canned the whole deal after making a piddling number of them



Yeah that one that went for $2500 was in Texas. I got mine from Dream Music - Belmore. Its a ****ing great amp alright!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

John 14:6 said:


> I use my boost and gate a lot and the gain knob is always cranked. It has been a couple years now and my YJM100 is working just as it was designed to function. Whenever a builder builds 1,500 amps there are bound to be a few faulty components installed in some of them. I am very sorry that a few guys had trouble with their YJM100, but in all of the stories I have heard it totals to about 10 amps. The auto bias works GREAT and I use it all of the time. The boost and gate work great as well. The Marshall YJM100 is not a delicate little flower and the cool features on the amp are not secret self destruct buttons.
> 
> I think we are all looking for problems in a great amp because a few guys had some troubles. I got caught up in this a few days ago until I had a moment of clarity. My amp is still kicking butt and my only troubles have been tube related; not amp related.



Well, I've been considering looking into having some of the bells and whistles removed / modified since I got the amp (in particular the boost), so it's been on my mind for a while and does not stem from reported issues. No, the amp is not a delicate flower, and I'd even suggest the build quality seems to be better than most, as the only reported problems I've ever heard about revolve around this single issue … that said, given there is clearly a similarity in service related issues, I think it makes sense to consider it if I'm ever in the position of having to fix / replace / remove. Sure, the boost is nice, but I could always replace it w/a YJM308 if I really missed it (only w/some peace of mind that it won't cripple my entire amp). Anyway, it's not a matter of looking for problems … it's simply identifying what seems to be the ONLY issue, and considering ways I might be able to address it if ever in a position where it goes south.


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, I've been considering looking into having some of the bells and whistles removed / modified since I got the amp (in particular the boost), so it's been on my mind for a while and does not stem from reported issues. No, the amp is not a delicate flower, and I'd even suggest the build quality seems to be better than most, as the only reported problems I've ever heard about revolve around this single issue … that said, given there is clearly a similarity in service related issues, I think it makes sense to consider it if I'm ever in the position of having to fix / replace / remove. Sure, the boost is nice, but I could always replace it w/a YJM308 if I really missed it (only w/some peace of mind that it won't cripple my entire amp). Anyway, it's not a matter of looking for problems … it's simply identifying what seems to be the ONLY issue, and considering ways I might be able to address it if ever in a position where it goes south.


I still think it will do more harm than good Crossroads since it will devalue your limited edition amp once you start doing mods to it. A stock YJM100 will be easier to sell and fetch more more money should you ever choose to part with it. You can always just use another overdrive pedal if you do not care to use the boost. I always respect your opinions, but I just don't agree with you on this one.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

John 14:6 said:


> I still think it will do more harm than good Crossroads since it will devalue your limited edition amp once you start doing mods to it. A stock YJM100 will be easier to sell and fetch more more money should you ever choose to part with it. You can always just use another overdrive pedal if you do not care to use the boost. I always respect your opinions, but I just don't agree with you on this one.



The determination in sale value for my amp will be handled by loved ones upon my death


----------



## Redstone

My new cab was supposed to be here yesterday. Then the changed the delivery date to last Thursday (a day early). Then they removed the delivery date completely. The store kindly upgraded it from 1-2 day shipping by adding Saturday shipping to it free of charge, after I told them what was going on. They also called the courier company and asked what was going on. They said that there was some sort of delay on their(courier) part. I called my local depot this morning at 8:30am and they say it still hasn't left England yet even though it is supposed to be here today. Less than an hour and a half to go before the end of the time they said they would delivered it by. The tracking status hasn't been updated at all. It doesn't even tell me where my cab is. The lest update with location info was over 2 days ago saying it was in England and was on its way to me. For €60 plus whatever the store paid for the Saturday delivery, I'd expect that them to at least tell me where my cab is. Anyone think I should try and get a refund for the shipping from the courier? I doubt they will be able to refund me since I technically paid the store and then the store paid them. I'd ask the store, but they've already been so helpful and I don't really want to hassle them anymore about it.


----------



## Tiger

The photos below shows my 3 YJM100s, plus my (older) 50w MK II 1987x.

I bought them brand new in january 2013. The cabs are 1960AX. I started playing guitar in 1978 and ever since 1980-82, I have always preferred using the same method of reamplifying as YJM. That is, short explained: Speaker output 8 ohm from a MK II 1987 at full blast into a "dummy load" (Marshall SE-100) and from there a low line out signal to true bypass stereo effects, and output (L/R) to each 100w MK II 1959slp (or YJM100) with 1960AX cabs. Theoretically, you can add as many amps and cabs you want on each side, stereo left/right.

I use the 3. YJM100 as a replacement/backup amp for the MK II 1987. In 50w mode, it's pretty much the same amp. I don't use any of the features on the back of the YJM100s. But I like the autobias function. I prefer to boost the signal in front of the 1987x. I have 3 different versions of the YJM308, including an exact clone of the "old grey" DOD 250. I prefer the one that is on the pedalboard. It's originally a YJM308, but modded by analogman.com in the USA. It has a true bypass switch, plus on/off LED and a BOSS style power input.

Btw, speaking of pedalboard. If anyone happens to be interested, I have just written a review of the brand new Shure GLXD16 Beta Digital Wireless Guitar Pedal System. I am using it already on the pedalboard below:
My review of the new Shure GLXD16 Beta Digital Wireless Guitar Pedal System - The Gear Page

YJM Quote: _“When I play live I always use a 100 watt head and a 50 watt head at the same time. 50 watts has a creamy, fluid and warm sound while 100 watts is very hard and aggressive. So, for me, the ultimate sound is one 100w with a 50w hooked up together. The result is simply massive! That is why you cannot just buy one YJM100!!”_ Quote end.

Well, a 100w MK II 1959slp in good condition will do the job just as good in this context above  


(Click for large view)





























*Tiger*

Guitarist/classical pianist
Oslo, Norway


----------



## 66 galaxie

Three YJMs 

That is too cool.


----------



## dash8311

Thanks Tiger,

Awesome rig, 3 YJMs, wow 

If I wasn't so happy with my Line6 G50 (and had it already), I would probably give serious consideration to the new Shure wireless setup.

A warm welcome to the Marshall forum.


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> The determination in sale value for my amp will be handled by loved ones upon my death


----------



## duncan11

YJM man.... Nuff said. As much as I like the higher gain amps, the YJM has that total vintage vibe. Ill never get rid of mine unless I have too. I played my new vintage 62 lp/st thru it on thurs and was wowed BUT I had to dial back he EPA. Friday I got to run tat axe with more power from he amp and it was totally kick ass.


----------



## IntenseSH

It's the chip in the noise gate, I had the exact same problem, it's pretty well documented somewhere in t his thread.


----------



## John 14:6

IntenseSH said:


> It's the chip in the noise gate, I had the exact same problem, it's pretty well documented somewhere in t his thread.


 Yes, out of 1,500 amps a few of them have had problems with faulty components in the noise gate or booster. Sorry to hear that you were one of the very few owners who experienced troubles. Marshall has a nice warranty policy so I hope all was resolved quickly. I think I have read stories online from 10 guys or less who had any sort of problems with their YJM100's. There is no design problem, only a few chips that went bad.


----------



## IntenseSH

John 14:6 said:


> Yes, out of 1,500 amps a few of them have had problems with faulty components in the noise gate or booster. Sorry to hear that you were one of the very few owners who experienced troubles. Marshall has a nice warranty policy so I hope all was resolved quickly. I think I have read stories online from 10 guys or less who had any sort of problems with their YJM100's. There is no design problem, only a few chips that went bad.




Not trying to give Marshall some bad rap or anything, just thought it would be helpful for people to know what the issue is. It took weeks for me and the technician that was working on my amp to research and diagnose the problem. Once you know it's the chip it's a really easy and cheap fix, done in 10 minutes.


----------



## keennay

Tiger said:


> The photos below shows my 3 YJM100s, plus my (older) 50w MK II 1987x.



Only 3? Why not 4? 

Welcome!


----------



## moesley

Took my "big boy" back to the store yesterday, they will send it back to Marshall.
So now I have to wait 3 weeks to get it back.


----------



## Tiger

keennay said:


> Only 3? Why not 4?
> 
> Welcome!



Thanks!

In january 2013 it was difficult enough to get hold of a brand new one, not to mention the two other. But which I did. My dealer got them shipped from Sweden or Denmark. I already have two 100w MK II 1959s plus the 1987x, so it's only fair that someone else got the chance to own one  

The 3 YJM100s is irreplaceable, and has a standing priority # 1 out of the door in the unlikely event that I had to evacuate due to fire


----------



## dash8311

Redstone, have you heard what number TSR you were assigned?


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Redstone, have you heard what number TSR you were assigned?



#93 I think. I think it should be ready in about a month or so. I can't wait!


----------



## Tiger

Redstone said:


> Its been two weeks since I last played my YJM. Hopefully less than one more to go! My YJM is getting tired of sitting on the floor



You're gonna be very happy with the 1960AX cab. The two are a perfect match. Not to mention the eye candy factor 

As everybody knows, YJM are using G12T-75w celestions:
Marshall 1960AX Yngwie Malmsteen Modded 4x12 Cabinet | Andertons

I prefer the 4 x 25w Greenbacks. But I do have 1960A cabs with 75w celestions in the basement that belongs to my Marshall 2205 & 2210. I bought the JCM 800s and the 1960A cabs brand new in 1990. So these amps are not reissues.


----------



## Redstone

I'm hoping my cab will arrive tomorrow or Wednesday. I've always preferred the checkered grill cloth with Plexi style amps. Its a shame that the couriers messed up the delivery of the cab and wouldn't even tell me what happened, but the store I bought the cab from have been very helpful. I just hope it arrives without any dents or marks.


----------



## keennay

*Y.e.s.*

It's here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redstone

Awesome! Enjoy it!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Congrats Keennay


----------



## JimiRules

Congrats on the amp. It should cure your amp gas for life! It cured mine.


----------



## Marshall Art

So clean.


----------



## Redstone

NCD! Its finally here! It certainly suits my needs more than my AV did. I prefer the looks of it too. I will miss being able to play my JCM and YJM at the same time though. Funny thing is, it came with one of the 50th anniversary stickers, even though it was ordered from Marshall only last week. I was going to save the one from my 1960AV but decided to leave it on. I'm loving the greenbacks so far. I'm dying to hear my 2204 through them, but its back in for more repairs. I can't wait to get my Schaffer Replica next month.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Great score, love me some AX!


----------



## JimiRules

Beautiful cab!


----------



## Tiger

The YJM100 is not only the best plexi ever, it's also the best looking one 

The irony with respect to the YJM100 (The Ultimate Super Plexi) and unlike a MK II 1959slp, is that there are no use of plexi. And that’s how they got that name in the old days. If you put a YJM100 side by side with a traditional plexi amp, the YJM100 looks much better with the all-white Marshall logo and these nice shining gold panels in the front and rear. All knobs and the two switches and 4 inputs are also looking great against the gold panel.


----------



## Mat_P

Redstone said:


> NCD! Its finally here! .....



Congrats man!





Redstone said:


> .... I will miss being able to play my JCM and YJM at the same time though........]



This is the answer:


Palmer PTINO - Thomann UK


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Tiger said:


> The YJM100 is not only the best plexi ever, it's also the best looking one
> 
> The irony with respect to the YJM100 (The Ultimate Super Plexi) and unlike a MK II 1959slp, is that there are no use of plexi. And that’s how they got that name in the old days. If you put a YJM100 side by side with a traditional plexi amp, the YJM100 looks much better with the all-white Marshall logo and these nice shining gold panels in the front and rear. All knobs and the two switches and 4 inputs are also looking great against the gold panel.



That's because it was designed off of a metal panel era Super Lead rather than a plexiglass era Super Lead.


----------



## Tiger

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's because it was designed off of a metal panel era Super Lead rather than a plexiglass era Super Lead.



Yep, they started using plexiglass shortly later as a protection to avoid scratches and marks on the panel. Therefore (strictly speaking) is the use of the term "plexi" quite misleading in this context, as it refers to a specific period in time where they actually had this. But YJM100 looks much better IMHO than traditional MK II amps with plexi, so I am just glad they dropped it


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Tiger said:


> Yep, they started using plexiglass shortly later as a protection to avoid scratches and marks on the panel. Therefore (strictly speaking) is the use of the term "plexi" quite misleading in this context, as it refers to a specific period in time where they actually had this. But YJM100 looks much better IMHO than traditional MK II amps with plexi, so I am just glad they dropped it



Yeah, I totally agree w/you … I prefer the metal panel look anyway


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> NCD! Its finally here! It certainly suits my needs more than my AV did. I prefer the looks of it too. I will miss being able to play my JCM and YJM at the same time though. Funny thing is, it came with one of the 50th anniversary stickers, even though it was ordered from Marshall only last week. I was going to save the one from my 1960AV but decided to leave it on. I'm loving the greenbacks so far. I'm dying to hear my 2204 through them, but its back in for more repairs. I can't wait to get my Schaffer Replica next month.



That's a hell of a nice looking rig you have there, man! Congrats on the new cab!


----------



## Redstone

Thanks guys. I definitely prefer greenbacks over V30s for my YJM. I haven't picked up my 2204 from my tech yet so I can't say which speakers I prefer with it. I'm surprised how good greenbacks are for VH stuff, The EP Booster works great too.


----------



## Redstone

I just got finished playing with my YJM. Wow. Just Wow. I haven't had that much fun playing guitar in a while. No pedals, no boost, no reverb, no gate, EPA set on the 2nd volume jump. It was just jaw dropping. The YJM was able to push the speakers with just the right amount of distortion for my tastes. It was giving me a great AC/DC vibe. I want to play more, but my index finger is a few strums away from bleeding


----------



## keennay

Redstone said:


> Thanks guys. I definitely prefer greenbacks over V30s for my YJM. I haven't picked up my 2204 from my tech yet so I can't say which speakers I prefer with it. I'm surprised how good greenbacks are for VH stuff, The EP Booster works great too.



Nice!

Coming from a JMP 2203 (and YJM 100) owner with pre-Rola Greenback, Vintage 30, G12-65, & G12T-75 cabs, I'm confident you'll enjoy those Greenbacks with your 2204.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I want to play more, but my index finger is a few strums away from bleeding



I know how that goes. I lost count of the number of times I'd be packing stuff up after gigs and all of a sudden my right index finger would start throbbing. I'd look at it and about a quarter of my nail would be gone.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> I know how that goes. I lost count of the number of times I'd be packing stuff up after gigs and all of a sudden my right index finger would start throbbing. I'd look at it and about a quarter of my nail would be gone.



I play with a pick, but I hold it down low which makes me hit the tip of my finger off the strings. One side of my finger nail has gotten way thinner than the other side and it takes longer to grow. It always ends up breaking off after playing.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I play with a pick, but I hold it down low which makes me hit the tip of my finger off the strings. One side of my finger nail has gotten way thinner than the other side and it takes longer to grow. It always ends up breaking off after playing.



I play with a pick too and I grip it similar to you. Then I get that heavy Pete Townshend/Billy Joe Armstrong strumming going and next thing I know my nail is about gone.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I have a tendency to hold my pick differently depending on what I'm playing. I actually started to learn by holding the pick w/my thumb and middle finger, and then eventually started conditioning myself to hold it 'properly' with my thumb and forefinger … however, since I spent so many years holding it the first way, it's still very natural for me to flip back and forth to get various 'flavors' (while it's not 100%, i have a tendency to prefer rhythm playing holding it w/my thumb and middle finger, and prefer lead playing with my thumb and forefinger … while very subtle, i have a tendency to get a somewhat fuller / rounder / nicer rhythm tone when my middle finger hits first rather than my forefinger … i know, kinda weird).


----------



## Holme

No bullshit-

I've had this plectrum for over 20 years!!!






I use it all the time too-hard!

It's the 'Pick Of Destiny' I tell thee!!!



:minions:


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I just got finished playing with my YJM. Wow. Just Wow. I haven't had that much fun playing guitar in a while. No pedals, no boost, no reverb, no gate, EPA set on the 2nd volume jump. It was just jaw dropping. The YJM was able to push the speakers with just the right amount of distortion for my tastes. It was giving me a great AC/DC vibe. I want to play more, but my index finger is a few strums away from bleeding


----------



## Redstone

I've been using one of the sample picks Gravity Picks sent me last year for almost a year. I've used others a little bit, but I always have that exact one on top of my amp if its not in my hands. Its shredded to hell now. All the hides are ripped and the tip has worn into a slightly bent edge for picking.


----------



## Redstone

All hail the mighty greenbacks!




:minions:


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I've been using one of the sample picks Gravity Picks sent me last year for almost a year. I've used others a little bit, but I always have that exact one on top of my amp if its not in my hands. Its shredded to hell now. All the hides are ripped and the tip has worn into a slightly bent edge for picking.



I remember when I was going for guitar lessons & when I produced my 'plectrum of choice' he gave me 'the look!'






Regardless-I can't do with those floppy piss thin things!


----------



## Redstone

I go between a 1 and a 1.5. I ordered a 6 once! Its huge. I've still got it too. Its more comfortable than you'd think. Here is a pic of it next to a 1mm pick. have a guess which one is which


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I go between a 1 and a 1.5. I ordered a 6 once! Its huge. I've still got it too. Its more comfortable than you'd think. Here is a pic of it next to a 1mm pick. have a guess which one is which



That's the spirit-make those strings work!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> All hail the mighty greenbacks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :minions:








:minions:


----------



## Holme

What is the score with these two? 

Does a cab full of 30's allow the YJM to be run in 100 watt without fear of blowing speakers?

Does a cab of 25's allow easier speaker reaction at lower volumes for those that are playing at lower volumes?

I was always told "Get an AX for the perfect match" & saw it's the cab Marshall used for the demo!

Thoughts & experiences to anyone that's used both?!


----------



## Redstone

I'd say that both speakers are very similar is sound. Maybe a few small differences. The AHW is about €120 more and I prefer the grill cloth if the AX personally. I think there was a greenback shoutout video in YouTube somewhere. Maybe both speakers are in that. I'll have a look soon. 

I don't think the extra 20w are going to save the speakers from blowing. Some dude said that he was blowing 2 v30s with his YJM a while ago. That is 140w.


----------



## JimiRules

You would have to run it full volume with no EPA to blow the speakers wouldn't you? I'd hate to be blowing the speakers in my AHW. I doubt I'll ever have to worry as I usually run my YJM at around 12 watts.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I'd say that both speakers are very similar is sound. Maybe a few small differences. The AHW is about €120 more and I prefer the grill cloth if the AX personally. I think there was a greenback shoutout video in YouTube somewhere. Maybe both speakers are in that. I'll have a look soon.
> 
> I don't think the extra 20w are going to save the speakers from blowing. Some dude said that he was blowing 2 v30s with his YJM a while ago. That is 140w.



I'm one of the longest owning YJM owners on here (if not the longest) & have always used the 1960AX - it is the cab it was made for!

Ask AC/DC or Aldridge!


----------



## Redstone

You'd have to your YJM fairly high to blow the speakers. You could always put it in 50W mode to just to be safe if you ever have to turn it up really high.


Here is the shootout. I think the G12H is the one in the AHW and BHW. There are some other ones like the EVH greenbacks too. Its in German though.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Iqt38GM3w]The ultimate Celestion Greenback Shootout HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimiRules

Got a little problem. I was going to spend a little time playing the YJM tonight. I plugged everything in and ran the self bias (it's been unhooked since I last played out with it about a month ago.) As it was running the bias it started making a crackling noise (similar to how it sounds if you unplug your guitar lead from the guitar while the amp is still on) and the V4 tube lit up. I tried to self bias it a few more times hoping that it wouldn't happen again and it did. I then just tried to fire the amp up without biasing the amp and it sounded pretty bad and the volume was going up and down. Bare with me because I'm not really an expert on tubes, Is this a simple fix by just replacing the V4 tube? Or would there be more wrong with the amp other than that? If all I have to do is replace the V4 tube do I have to buy a set of matching tubes, or can I just throw another EL34 tube into the amp? I have a Carvin Legacy with EL34 tubes, and I was about to take a tube from it and put in the YJM, but I started thinking of whether or not the tubes had to be matched, so I just figured I'd find out for sure before doing anything with it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> What is the score with these two?
> 
> Does a cab full of 30's allow the YJM to be run in 100 watt without fear of blowing speakers?
> 
> Does a cab of 25's allow easier speaker reaction at lower volumes for those that are playing at lower volumes?
> 
> I was always told "Get an AX for the perfect match" & saw it's the cab Marshall used for the demo!
> 
> Thoughts & experiences to anyone that's used both?!



I think I remember reading that the '100' logo was kind of a marketing thing to suggest that it could be paired safely w/the 100w head, but that's really only safe if running it clean; once you start to push it to break up, you're not only creeping up on the 120w, but you will exceed it at a certain point (lots of stories about hendrix blowing them out). With respect to the breakup, they might hold together a bit more, but it's fairly negligible … I mean, I can get mine to break up into a pretty decent crunch on about 3 on the volume in the bridge position. 

The speakers differ in that the 30's have more bottom end, the highs are a bit smoother, the mids are about the same, and they're also tighter, which makes them feel a bit different in that they're a bit stiffer / immediate. There is also a difference in how loud they are, as the 30's are a couple db's louder. The grill cloth on both cabinets does affect the tone to a degree, as the HW uses the basket weave which is thicker and smooths / tames the highs even more / makes it a bit darker sounding, whereas the X has a cloth that's a bit more transparent / brighter / more 'sizzle' / true to the sound of the speaker (as an aside, the black grill cloth is the most transparent / true). The other differences on the cabinets are that the HW uses a birch ply back and the X uses MDF, and the HW uses metal handles while the X uses plastic (neither of which imo really matter). 

Here's my personal opinion: 

I think people should get the cabinet that they think looks the coolest. You can always put whatever speakers in that you want, but you want to enjoy looking at the thing as well. Man, I like all of them, and I think it's one of the toughest choices people have to make when choosing a cabinet … seriously, how can you not like the looks of all of them? Impossible. 

Here's what I think looks coolest (for now)


----------



## Redstone

I don't think the tubes don't HAVE to be matched, but it does help when biasing a regular amp manually. I'm not sure, but I'd assume the YJM would just compensate for the little difference. I bought a match pair of EL43s for my 2204. My tech tested them and found out that they weren't so matched after all. I know pretty much nothing when it comes to tubes and biasing, but my tech explained it to me like this, if one is measuring 40 and the other is 38, I set the amp to 39. So the amp is running one tube a little bit colder than the other. The one that is running at 38 will probably have an ever so slightly shorter life than the other one since it is running a little higher than its rated for. It could still last for years though. Thats one reason matched sets are a little bit more convenient. My 2204 is burning one tube a little hotter than the other.

The YJM should be able to bias it up fine. You probably wont have to do this next part but, you might have to mess around with the little bias trim pot on the back by turning it up and down. Its the little white thing next to the tube indicator lights. I think each notch is an increment of 3 and I think it is set near the middle (35) by default. You'll have to bias it again if you use the pot. I haven't needed to mess with the bias trim pot for anything other than experimental purposes. I threw it up fairly high once and my amp was a little hotter sounding, but it didn't sound right so I put it back in the middle. I'll put the chart below. 35-36 seems to be the way to go.






You should be fine putting in one of the tubes from your other amp to test if replacing the tubes fixes the YJM. If replacing the tubes fixes the problem, then you might as well go and buy a new matched set. No harm in having some fresh tubes. If the tube from your other amp sounds ok in the YJM, then it should work fine in there for a while until you get a chance to pick up some new tubes or a replacement.

You should also probably wait for someone with more knowledge than me on this type of thing to reply, just to be sure.


----------



## Redstone

Speaking of varying speaker volume, my Greenbacks are definitely not as loud as my V30s were. I always played my V30s on the first noticeable jump in volume (which is about 9 o clock for me). I tend to play my greenback on the second jump (which is maybe 9:30). It seems to be the same volume to me. The second jump was a tiny bit too loud for my ears most of the time before, but it seems just right now. The greenbacks also seems quieter on 0.1W than the V30s did.


----------



## JimiRules

Ok thanks. As far as the trim pot goes, its set right in the middle, so I should be good there. Another thing, is there anything I need to avoid when changing the tubes? I don't want to light myself up.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Speaking of varying speaker volume, my Greenbacks are definitely not as loud as my V30s were. I always played my V30s on the first noticeable jump in volume (which is about 9 o clock for me). I tend to play my greenback on the second jump (which is maybe 9:30). It seems to be the same volume to me. The second jump was a tiny bit too loud for my ears most of the time before, but it seems just right now. The greenbacks also seems quieter on 0.1W than the V30s did.



Yeah, the V30's are the same volume as the H30's.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> Ok thanks. As far as the trim pot goes, its set right in the middle, so I should be good there. Another thing, is there anything I need to avoid when changing the tubes? I don't want to light myself up.



Leave your YJM unplugged for a few mins. Also, try to pull the tube out my the plastic bit. If that is too difficult hold the glass, but don't put too much pressure on it. Wiggle it a bit of it wont come out. Also, when you are putting them back in, make sure the little plastic notch on the tube is lined up with the socket. It wont let you push in the tube if it isn't lined up. I wish preamp tubes had that. Its more difficult to line them up properly since there is no guide and the pins will bend really easily. Also, is the V4 LED light on the back lit up?


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, the V30's are the same volume as the H30's.



Are they? V30s are 70W each I think. I have no idea why they are called V30s


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Are they? V30s are 70W each I think. I have no idea why they are called V30s



It has to do w/the sensitivity rating rather than the watts. In this particular case it's 100db vs 98db.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Are they? V30s are 70W each I think. I have no idea why they are called V30s



Forgot this … my understanding is that the V30's were originally created to be a higher watt take on the H30 75hz (now labeled 'anniversary' rather than the 55hz 'heritage'). There's definitely a pretty big difference between the 75hz & 55hz H30 speakers though, as I'm not a big fan of the 75hz 30w or the V30's (not entirely surprisingly).


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> It has to do w/the sensitivity rating rather than the watts. In this particular case it's 100db vs 98db.



Ah ok. I'm glad my greenbacks are a little quieter. I hope to be taking my amps to college next year (depending on where I can get accommodation) and the last thing I want to do is piss off the landlord and neighbours . I'm trying to get into a place that doesn't normally let students rent, but I'm hoping they'll make an exception for me since I don't drink or smoke and am not exactly the party animal type. For the extra €7.50 a week I think it is worth living in a high security apartment building. Most of the student accommodation is in areas that you wouldn't want to be walking after dark, if you know what I mean. All the good places are usually taken fast. Judging by the way my cousin and his flatmates act, theres no way I'd trust having my gear in a house filled with people like them.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> Leave your YJM unplugged for a few mins. Also, try to pull the tube out my the plastic bit. If that is too difficult hold the glass, but don't put too much pressure on it. Wiggle it a bit of it wont come out. Also, when you are putting them back in, make sure the little plastic notch on the tube is lined up with the socket. It wont let you push in the tube if it isn't lined up. I wish preamp tubes had that. Its more difficult to line them up properly since there is no guide and the pins will bend really easily. Also, is the V4 LED light on the back lit up?



Each time I ran the self bias tonight the V4 led lit up about halfway through the process and stayed on until I powered the amp down. The only time it didn't light up was the time I just powered the amp up and didn't run the self bias, but the symptoms were the same. Volume going up and down and it sounded bad.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> Each time I ran the self bias tonight the V4 led lit up about halfway through the process and stayed on until I powered the amp down. The only time it didn't light up was the time I just powered the amp up and didn't run the self bias, but the symptoms were the same. Volume going up and down and it sounded bad.



Seems odd, but I guess if it is the only one lighting up, the it is probably the problem.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> Seems odd, but I guess if it is the only one lighting up, the it is probably the problem.



I swapped the V4 tube with a tube from my Carvin. The YJM went through the self bias smooth and played fine. It sounded better than it had in a month or two, so the tube was probably slowly going bad. Thanks for your help!


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> Ok thanks. As far as the trim pot goes, its set right in the middle, so I should be good there. Another thing, is there anything I need to avoid when changing the tubes? I don't want to light myself up.


Changing power tubes is very simple with the YJM100. I set my bias to 38ma and it sounds great there. Put in your new tubes first of all and set the bias trim screw to the desired bias range. After that make sure your amp is plugged into a speaker cabinet and then turn the amp on while holding down the half power and FX Loop buttons on back. After about a couple seconds the lights on tube failure LED's will start flashing for a minute or so and then they start blinking off and on for another minute. Once LED's stop their light show and go dark again you are all ready to go. You should periodically do the auto bias procedure just to keep any tubes from drifting in bias. You can do it every time you play the amp just to keep it dead on for proper bias. The YJM100 biases each tube individually so matched tubes are not needed.


----------



## Tiger

All my 3 YJM100 had the trim pot set to the same value (38 mA) from the factory. This is within the recommended value (26-41 mA) for my country (230v) So far I have not seen the point in changing it. I did run the self bias on all the amps before I started using them the first time. There is no need for matching tubes as already mentioned. They are biased individually one by one. 

I also seem to remember reading from a review (I think) that the YJM100 is supposed to switch automatically to 50w mode in the event that one tube fails? Because it only uses two power amp valves in 50w mode anyway. I have never experienced this scenario with any of my YJM100s, so I don't know if it's true. Or if pressing the 50w button (physically) would fix the problem temporary if one tube fails.


----------



## JimiRules

Tiger said:


> All my 3 YJM100 had the trim pot set to the same value (38 mA) from the factory. This is within the recommended value (26-41 mA) for my country (230v) So far I have not seen the point in changing it. I did run the self bias on all the amps before I started using them the first time. There is no need for matching tubes as already mentioned. They are biased individually one by one.
> 
> I also seem to remember reading from a review (I think) that the YJM100 is supposed to switch automatically to 50w mode in the event that one tube fails? Because it only uses two power amp valves in 50w mode anyway. I have never experienced this scenario with any of my YJM100s, so I don't know if it's true. Or if pressing the 50w button (physically) would fix the problem temporary if one tube fails.



Mine didn't switch to 50 watt mode when it happened and I didn't think to switch it myself. Does anybody know what the V4 tube is for? I've read that it controls the presence and I've also read that it controls the phase inverter.


----------



## dash8311

JimiRules said:


> Got a little problem. I was going to spend a little time playing the YJM tonight. I plugged everything in and ran the self bias (it's been unhooked since I last played out with it about a month ago.) As it was running the bias it started making a crackling noise (similar to how it sounds if you unplug your guitar lead from the guitar while the amp is still on) and the V4 tube lit up. I tried to self bias it a few more times hoping that it wouldn't happen again and it did. I then just tried to fire the amp up without biasing the amp and it sounded pretty bad and the volume was going up and down. Bare with me because I'm not really an expert on tubes, Is this a simple fix by just replacing the V4 tube? Or would there be more wrong with the amp other than that? If all I have to do is replace the V4 tube do I have to buy a set of matching tubes, or can I just throw another EL34 tube into the amp? I have a Carvin Legacy with EL34 tubes, and I was about to take a tube from it and put in the YJM, but I started thinking of whether or not the tubes had to be matched, so I just figured I'd find out for sure before doing anything with it.





JimiRules said:


> Each time I ran the self bias tonight the V4 led lit up about halfway through the process and stayed on until I powered the amp down. The only time it didn't light up was the time I just powered the amp up and didn't run the self bias, but the symptoms were the same. Volume going up and down and it sounded bad.



Each time?

You had crackling and strange noises while biasing, and the V4 light illuminated. The amp is talking to you, telling you there's something wrong. It even gave you a light...

Why keep biasing and biasing at this point, especially with the system that's specifically designed for this problem, telling you that there's a problem? If it doesn't fix it the first time, it won't fix it the second. Or third.

Regarding this 50 watt mode rumour, directly from the YJM100 manual:



> If a valve develops a problem, the amplifier will
> automatically remove the faulty valve from the circuit and, *if the
> amplifier is in 50W mode*, will automatically switch to the spare
> valve ensuring continuous operation.
> 
> The Bias setting of an amplifier ensures correct operation. To set
> the bias level of your amplifier press and hold both the 50W
> power mode switch and FX Loop switch while powering up the
> amplifier. *Setting the bias of an amplifier is not something that
> needs to be done everyday*, however, having the correct bias will
> prolong the life of your valves



Glad you got your amplifier sorted out.


----------



## Tiger

dash8311 said:


> Regarding this 50 watt mode rumour, directly from the YJM100 manual:
> 
> Quote:
> If a valve develops a problem, the amplifier will
> automatically remove the faulty valve from the circuit and, if the
> amplifier is in 50W mode, will automatically switch to the spare
> valve ensuring continuous operation.




Exactly, that's where I got it from 

In other words, the amp should work fine in 50w mode, even though one tube fails.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dash8311 said:


> Each time?
> 
> You had crackling and strange noises while biasing, and the V4 light illuminated. The amp is talking to you, telling you there's something wrong. It even gave you a light...
> 
> Why keep biasing and biasing at this point, especially with the system that's specifically designed for this problem, telling you that there's a problem? If it doesn't fix it the first time, it won't fix it the second. Or third.
> 
> Regarding this 50 watt mode rumour, directly from the YJM100 manual:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got your amplifier sorted out.



I was under the impression that it would automatically switch to 50w mode if a tube went south in 100w mode, so this is a nice clarification. Funny, but I have had a tendency to run the amp at 100w mode for this very reason, so I think I'm gonna switch back to 50w mode for a while. Good post.


----------



## JimiRules

dash8311 said:


> Each time?
> 
> You had crackling and strange noises while biasing, and the V4 light illuminated. The amp is talking to you, telling you there's something wrong. It even gave you a light...
> 
> Why keep biasing and biasing at this point, especially with the system that's specifically designed for this problem, telling you that there's a problem? If it doesn't fix it the first time, it won't fix it the second. Or third.
> 
> Regarding this 50 watt mode rumour, directly from the YJM100 manual:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got your amplifier sorted out.



The reason I ran the bias more than once is because I've read other threads where people have had problems with their amp when running a bias and they've ran it again and it cleared up. I figured it was worth a shot.

I run the bias almost everytime I power the amp up because according to the manual it says to run it when plugging into a different socket. I unplug the amp everytime I power it down.

Thanks, now that I know how easy it is to swap the tubes out I'm checking into getting some new tubes for it.


----------



## JimiRules

crossroadsnyc said:


> I was under the impression that it would automatically switch to 50w mode if a tube went south in 100w mode, so this is a nice clarification. Funny, but I have had a tendency to run the amp at 100w mode for this very reason, so I think I'm gonna switch back to 50w mode for a while. Good post.



I thought about doing this too, but I like the extra headroom when I'm not running my boost.


----------



## dash8311

JimiRules said:


> The reason I ran the bias more than once is because I've read other threads where people have had problems with their amp when running a bias and they've ran it again and it cleared up. I figured it was worth a shot.
> 
> I run the bias almost everytime I power the amp up because according to the manual it says to run it when plugging into a different socket. I unplug the amp everytime I power it down.
> 
> Thanks, now that I know how easy it is to swap the tubes out I'm checking into getting some new tubes for it.



I don't think this is required. The amp pre-heats the tubes to 100% voltage (such as when you're playing without EPA) and then biases them at this point. It's extra wear & tear for, what sounds like, nothing. 

Think of the tube amp you had before the YJM. Mine was a '79 2203. It had it's tubes changed and biased once in the 3 years I owned it, and I took it lots of places and plugged it into lots of sockets 

But this is now the second time I've told you this, so fill your boots man. It's your amp and your tubes.


----------



## JimiRules

dash8311 said:


> I don't think this is required. The amp pre-heats the tubes to 100% voltage (such as when you're playing without EPA) and then biases them at this point. It's extra wear & tear for, what sounds like, nothing.
> 
> Think of the tube amp you had before the YJM. Mine was a '79 2203. It had it's tubes changed and biased once in the 3 years I owned it, and I took it lots of places and plugged it into lots of sockets
> 
> But this is now the second time I've told you this, so fill your boots man. It's your amp and your tubes.



I see what you're saying, and I wondered why it said in the manual to re bias every time you plug into a different outlet. I thought the same thing that you said in that none of the other tube amps I've owned required this. I only did it because it's what was put into the manual, and I figured it was necessary for the best performance of the amp.


----------



## marshallmellowed

dash8311 said:


> The amp pre-heats the tubes to 100% voltage (such as when you're playing without EPA) and then biases them at this point.



Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> The reason I ran the bias more than once is because I've read other threads where people have had problems with their amp when running a bias and they've ran it again and it cleared up. I figured it was worth a shot.
> 
> I run the bias almost everytime I power the amp up because according to the manual it says to run it when plugging into a different socket. I unplug the amp everytime I power it down.
> 
> Thanks, now that I know how easy it is to swap the tubes out I'm checking into getting some new tubes for it.


 The reason the you should auto bias your YJM100 often is because of the power scaling. Lowering the amps power to a fraction of the actual output power makes correct bias all the more important. Small voltage fluctuations or variances in voltage from place to place affect the amp much more when running at a lowered power setting. Your amp will sound its best after running the bias procedure. If you play at home only and use the same outlet all of the time than the bias procedure is not as critical. Power tubes will "drift" in their bias setting over time so it is still good to auto bias often. It cannot hurt anything and it will let you know if you have a bad or weak power tube in your amp that needs to be replaced. There is zero downside to running your auto bias and it is an insanely cool feature that every tube amp should have.


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> I was under the impression that it would automatically switch to 50w mode if a tube went south in 100w mode, so this is a nice clarification. Funny, but I have had a tendency to run the amp at 100w mode for this very reason, so I think I'm gonna switch back to 50w mode for a while. Good post.


I believe the YJM100 will drop into the 50 watt mode if you blow a tube while running in the 100 watt mode. If you are already in the 50 watt mode and blow a tube than the YJM100 will bring in one of the other power tubes that are not being used. As they say in show business "the show must go on." This cool feature on the YJM100 helps you to do just that.


----------



## Tiger

That's what I thought as well. But according to the manual it says:

Quote: If a valve develops a problem, the amplifier will
automatically remove the faulty valve from the circuit and, *if the
amplifier is in 50W mode*, will automatically switch to the spare
valve ensuring continuous operation. Quote end.

To me it sounds like you will have to push the 50w button manually if you're in 100w mode. The amp will then switch to the spare valve. It seems like it's only when you are in 50w mode this will happen automatically.


----------



## John 14:6

Tiger said:


> That's what I thought as well. But according to the manual it says:
> 
> Quote: If a valve develops a problem, the amplifier will
> automatically remove the faulty valve from the circuit and, *if the
> amplifier is in 50W mode*, will automatically switch to the spare
> valve ensuring continuous operation. Quote end.
> 
> To me it sounds like you will have to push the 50w button manually if you're in 100w mode. The amp will then switch to the spare valve. It seems like it's only when you are in 50w mode this will happen automatically.


 It is still a way cool feature even if you do have to switch manually to the 50 watt mode. Maybe Santiago will chime in to clarify.


----------



## John 14:6

I just put an NOS RFT 12ax7 in under the V1 can in my first gain stage. I recommend that all YJM100 owners spend the $30 to $60 for one of these NOS tubes. I am now running an RFT in the V1 spot and the rest of the preamp tubes are JJ 12ax7's. The power tubes are the Groove Tubes EL34M Mullard FX2 wannabes. The tone is so good now even my neighbors can't complain about the volume. It is incredibly LOUD, but the tone is just too cool.


----------



## JimiRules

The tube I used to replace my bad tube was a Groove Tube EL34R. I'm thinking about taking the other three out of my Carvin amp and putting them in my YJM just to see what difference they make. Anybody try the JJ E34L? I was thinking of maybe getting some of those. I'd REALLY like to throw some KT66's in there though.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> The tube I used to replace my bad tube was a Groove Tube EL34R. I'm thinking about taking the other three out of my Carvin amp and putting them in my YJM just to see what difference they make. Anybody try the JJ E34L? I was thinking of maybe getting some of those. I'd REALLY like to throw some KT66's in there though.


 The Groove Tubes EL34R is a re-branded Electro Harmonix EL34 per this chart. The GT EL34M is a tube Groove Tubes has made in China just for them and it is their attempt at copying an old Mullard FX2 Dual Getter EL34. The EL34M's are about $120.00 a quad and they are worth every penny in my opinion. The JJ EL34's are cheap and they sound horrible in every amp I have tried them in including my YJM100. Most EL34's at least sound okay, but the JJ power tubes do not work for me at all. I wish they did because they are so cheap. I do use the JJ 12ax7's in my amp.

Groove Tubes


----------



## Redstone

My 2204 had JJ el43 tubes in it when I got it. It sounded much better when I had them replaced with Mullard reissue el43s. A lot of other stuff probably helped since it got a lot more stuff done to it when the tubes were replaced.


----------



## JimiRules

What do the tube ratings mean? I've seen some ratred with a number and some rated soft, medium, or hard. Is this the amount of headroom each tube has?


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> What do the tube ratings mean? I've seen some ratred with a number and some rated soft, medium, or hard. Is this the amount of headroom each tube has?


 That is headroom or how early the tube starts to distort. The low numbers break up early and the higher numbers break up later. My Groove Tubes EL34M's are mediums and I think their rating is #4.


----------



## John 14:6

Does anyone know what each YJM100 preamp tube controls. So far I have only seen internet speculation. I am hoping that one of you tech savvy guys has looked into it or seen the schematic.


----------



## Mat_P

Hmm, from the schematics in the manual

V1 Input Gain Stage
V2 Tone Stack
V3 Effects/Reverb Driver
V4 Phase Inverter

Should be mentioned that the manual shows the power valves as 1-4 and the preamp valves as 5-8.


----------



## Tiger

Mat_P said:


> Hmm, from the schematics in the manual
> 
> V1 Input Gain Stage
> V2 Tone Stack
> V3 Effects/Reverb Driver
> V4 Phase Inverter
> 
> Should be mentioned that the manual shows the power valves as 1-4 and the preamp valves as 5-8.



The link below provides very good and general info when it comes to this subject and Marshall amps pre-1990.

Since the YJM100 has one extra preamp tube to compensate for the loss of gain when the noise gate is activated, I assume the V3 takes care of this, while V3 means the Phase inverter on a MK II 1987x or 1959slp.

www.thetubestore.com - Marshall Amplifiers, Pre-1990


----------



## John 14:6

Mat_P said:


> Hmm, from the schematics in the manual
> 
> V1 Input Gain Stage
> V2 Tone Stack
> V3 Effects/Reverb Driver
> V4 Phase Inverter
> 
> Should be mentioned that the manual shows the power valves as 1-4 and the preamp valves as 5-8.


I don't think that is correct because my effects loop stopped working recently and V1, the first gain stage tube was the problem. The loop was dead silent until I replaced the tube under the can. Everything else was working, but I guess one side of V1.


----------



## Mat_P

Hmm, how can a guy with that screen handle be such a doubter?


----------



## keennay

What quality tube is usually recommended for the reverb driver?

I currently have NOS Mullard, Sylvania, & Raytheon preamp tubes handy and NOS Mullard xf2 EL34's on the way.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Well, I'am currently thinking about selling my YJM100. I always thought, that the YJM ist the best sounding amp ever. I've never been so wrong in my whole life!

Today, I played a Marshall MS-2 Micro-Amp and it got me big time, waaaaay better than the YJM.































































KIDDING!


----------



## Redstone

I thought about selling mine too. My MS-4 is just way better. The little 3" speakers sound way better than my new greenbacks 

In all honestly, I will give the MS-4 one point over the YJM.... It doesn't break your back when you try to move it


----------



## JIMJAM

Thats more in line with what a 1 watter should cost.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> I thought about selling mine too. My MS-4 is just way better. The little 3" speakers sound way better than my new greenbacks
> 
> In all honestly, I will give the MS-4 one point over the YJM.... It doesn't break your back when you try to move it



Dude, try hooking it up to your 4x12 ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GalJHr4EOEk]Marshall MS-2 Metal Clip ! (this might blow you mind) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

I think it has to be modded to match 16 ohm. I might try it. I've put it through a set if computer speakers once. Much better than the regular speakers.


----------



## Tiger

My worst nightmare must be that I wake up one day and all my Marshalls have shrunk to the size of MS-2 due to improper cleaning the day before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So apparently the main amp being used on the new Opeth album was a YJM. 

Just throwing that out there for those who are interested. 

Interview: Opeth's Mikael Akerfeldt Talks New Album, Gear and More | Guitar World


----------



## crossroadsnyc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently the main amp being used on the new Opeth album was a YJM.
> 
> Just throwing that out there for those who are interested.
> 
> Interview: Opeth's Mikael Akerfeldt Talks New Album, Gear and More | Guitar World



I guess Opeth fans can look forward to their best sounding album to date!


----------



## marshallmellowed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently the main amp being used on the new Opeth album was a YJM.
> 
> Just throwing that out there for those who are interested.
> 
> Interview: Opeth's Mikael Akerfeldt Talks New Album, Gear and More | Guitar World



I know this is the YJM crowd, but don't forget the Satriani head..

"Then we also had the Joe Satriani signature head "

Reading the intereview, sounds like they may have used the YJM for rythm and JS for leads.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, or probably for some of the more heavy stuff.


----------



## Viking62

John 14:6 said:


> Yes, out of 1,500 amps a few of them have had problems with faulty components in the noise gate or booster. Sorry to hear that you were one of the very few owners who experienced troubles. Marshall has a nice warranty policy so I hope all was resolved quickly. I think I have read stories online from 10 guys or less who had any sort of problems with their YJM100's. There is no design problem, only a few chips that went bad.



Yeah I had precisely that problem, so I'm one of the 10.. It was 3 months out of warranty, you only get 12 months. Anyway its fixed now and I really love the YJM goes well with the rest of the stable...


----------



## SoloDallas

If you guys haven't seen this, this is a must see (well, at least for me!).

Schaffer-Replica Gold Tag *integrated* (!) into a Marshall YJM. 

Hot. Stuff.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP0p6ybsGSE[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

Thats a pretty cool idea he has there. It saves you having to carry around pedals and it is easily reversible if you want your stock amp back. Well maybe not the holes in the footswitch, but the back panel can just be swapped out. I don't think I'll be taking my GT TSR apart. It looks too cool as it is!


----------



## dash8311

Very cool Fil.

Thinking about adding the TSR pedal version (once they ship) to be integrated. Perhaps run a foot switch to a relay to enable pedal control. Or just leave it on all the time!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

That's a really interesting idea. However, I would never ever modify a limited edition amp like the YJM. 

Shame, he sold it though.


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> That's a really interesting idea. However, I would never ever modify a limited edition amp like the YJM.
> 
> Shame, he sold it though.



I noticed that. He posts the video and a few days later he sells the amp. I agree though. I don't think I could do something like that to my YJM.


----------



## SoloDallas

JimiRules said:


> I noticed that. He posts the video and a few days later he sells the amp. I agree though. I don't think I could do something like that to my YJM.



He might have received "an offer that couldn't refuse" - don't know really, haven't spoken with him since he bought the TSR. 

I probably wouldn't integrate the TSR as well - especially a GT - into the amp. 

BUT it's a great idea for the future...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Funny, I was just wondering how I could make my YJM even heavier!


----------



## JimiRules

SoloDallas said:


> He might have received "an offer that couldn't refuse" - don't know really, haven't spoken with him since he bought the TSR.
> 
> I probably wouldn't integrate the TSR as well - especially a GT - into the amp.
> 
> BUT it's a great idea for the future...



He had a post on youtube saying that he played a Joe Satriani JVM and that he liked it better than his YJM.


----------



## dash8311

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> That's a really interesting idea. However, I would never ever modify a limited edition amp like the YJM.
> 
> Shame, he sold it though.



Bit if we noticed: he removed the stock rear panel and replaced it with a pre-loaded, custom cut, rear panel (TSR and Echorec).

I would suspect he runs instrument cable in and out from all of these devices, just as all of us would, the only difference being they're integrated to the amplifier, vs on the pedal board. Nowhere did he insinuate them being modified into the circuit of the amp. (If they were mod'd into the circuit, why have inputs and outputs for each pedal?)

So really, it's a bolt on mod, and not really modifying the amplifier whatsoever...

Shame he sold the YJM, agreed. But on to somebody whom will appreciate it, I suppose.

I've been playing my YJM with the Schaffer Replica (w/ 1960A '76 Greenbacks) and it sounds phenomenal.


----------



## Redstone

Well guys, I didn't want to say anything until I was sure, but I've just sold my YJM. I got a good price for it. I'm going to buy a H&K Tubemeister 36 instead. I'm probably going to sell my 2204 too since I wont really need it one I get the Tubemeister. I won't be around the forum much any more, but I might drop in to say hello every once and a while. Bye guys 


April fools


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Well guys, I didn't want to say anything until I was sure, but I've just sold my YJM. I got a good price for it. I'm going to buy a H&K Tubemeister 36 instead. I'm probably going to sell my 2204 too since I wont really need it one I get the Tubemeister. I won't be around the forum much any more, but I might drop in to say hello every once and a while. Bye guys
> 
> 
> April fools



Happy April Fools Day to you too


----------



## SoloDallas

Redstone said:


> Well guys, I didn't want to say anything until I was sure, but I've just sold my YJM. I got a good price for it. I'm going to buy a H&K Tubemeister 36 instead. I'm probably going to sell my 2204 too since I wont really need it one I get the Tubemeister. I won't be around the forum much any more, but I might drop in to say hello every once and a while. Bye guys
> 
> 
> April fools



Damn I had started reading it per email and you got me there!


----------



## marshallmellowed

crossroadsnyc said:


> Happy April Fools Day to you too



I believe it was stated in one of the first few pages of the YJM thread, yes here it is... "April fools jokes will not be tolerated in the YJM thread, and posting of such jokes will be grounds for immediate ejection (I like that word) from thread".


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> I believe it was stated in one of the first few pages of the YJM thread, yes here it is... "April fools jokes will not be tolerated in the YJM thread, and posting of such jokes will be grounds for immediate ejection (I like that word) from thread".



Oops 

:ban::Ohno:


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> Oops
> 
> :ban::Ohno:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jUgWCAXxTQ]YOU ARE OUTTA HERE! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> YOU ARE OUTTA HERE! - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s]Darth Vader NO! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Sorry Red you've crossed the line,you leave me no choice but to sentence you with-


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Sorry Red you've crossed the line,you leave me no choice but to sentence you with-



Death by Doughnuts? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kB67bTCz6M]Homer Eats Donuts In Hell For 10 Minutes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dash8311

Ironic Punishment Division... Haha what a great show.


----------



## torqvaw

Add me to the list of YJM owners with the gate problem. About two weeks ago while playing I switched off my EP booster and my amp sounded like &*^&. I have just left the booster on since I bought it a few months ago and have not switched it off until that day. I wasn't sure what was going on but after verifying the booster wasn't the problem by totally bypassing it and going directly into head I realized it may be the gate issue. I saw the video posted and mine sounded exactly like that. Also saw the post about the 4558 ic on the board being the issue. I decided to attempt to replace the chip rather than the board and am happy to say that after replacing that little sucker my YJM sounds GREAT again. I actually forgot how great this amp sounded. Funny thing is I actually didn't realize I even had the problem until I switched off my booster. I'm still trying to wrap my head around why the boost was still allowing the amp to sound "decent". I don't play this amp on a daily basis to be able to pinpoint exactly when the problem happened but I know for awhile I've been unimpressed with the sound and have been wondering why I fell in love with the YJM...until yesterday...WOW I can't believe I didn't realize what I had been missing. I'm curious to see what the amp sounds like now with the EP but am a little worried after reading that a few people are wondering if boosting the front end could be part of the issue that is frying this ic. I'm actually wondering if my EP is passing voltage over it's output and that did it?? I have trouble buying into a boosted level per se.


----------



## Redstone

I've been running my EP booster non stop (until I got a 1960AX, now I only use it for VH stuff) for almost 9 months. Luckily I still haven't had any problems with the gate. My guess is that Marshall were sold a batch of the chips with a few faulty ones that might not have been up to the quality they should have been. At least it is a fairly cheap fix and is a component that can be changed. If it was a problem with the board its self, it might not be something that could be fixed so easily.


----------



## dash8311

Pedals won't harm it, so I doubt the EP did it. Just a poor run of components.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I wonder if the YJM's having problems fall w/in a certain range w/respect to serial number? Though, given the low numbers, I'm not even sure if that would determine if there's a higher probability.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> I wonder if the YJM's having problems fall w/in a certain range w/respect to serial number? Though, given the low numbers, I'm not even sure if that would determine if there's a higher probability.



Said it before & I'll say it again - I've NEVER had a Marshall develop a problem!

I was one of the first on here with a YJM (had it around 4 years now) & it's still flawless!

Saying that I don't use any effects other than a standard Wah!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Said it before & I'll say it again - I've NEVER had a Marshall develop a problem!
> 
> I was one of the first on here with a YJM (had it around 4 years now) & it's still flawless!
> 
> Saying that I don't use any effects other than a standard Wah!



No, I'm talking about this faulty chip … like perhaps if the faulty chips are falling w/in a particular range of serial numbers where it's just a handful that for some reason aren't up to snuff. Honestly, this is just a stab in the dark question. I haven't had any issues with mine either.


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Said it before & I'll say it again - I've NEVER had a Marshall develop a problem!
> 
> I was one of the first on here with a YJM (had it around 4 years now) & it's still flawless!
> 
> Saying that I don't use any effects other than a standard Wah!



I guess you are just lucky! My YJM has been fine, mostly. Just tubes acting up. I've still got all the originals in it (Tung-Sol preamp tube was in there for a while, but it was a troublemaker). That volume drop that I had a while ago ended up just being a once off sort of thing. The boost problem just seems to be a characteristic of the amp and I've learned to live with it. My VM only ever had tube problems too.

My 2204 on the other hand is just plain cursed . Presence pot buzzing, tubes making a farting noise and more. All of it is fixed now, but it was at a price. It still has one seemingly unfixable problem. The volume is dropping randomly. I had my tech replace a pot in it, no good. I've asked in the workbench but nobody has been able to pinpoint anything exactly. I've tried a few of their suggestions and no good. Its back with my tech now and as soon as I get it back, I'm selling it. Its been a little too much trouble for me and I don't use it enough compared to my YJM to justify keeping it. I actually put it up for sale after I got it back from my tech the last time, but it has had to go back a third time for him to try and fix the volume dropping (its similar to turning down the EPA on a YJM a step, but it does it on its own accord). 

I'll stick to my YJM and JCM1. The YJM has had me covered as my go-to amp and the JCM1 is nice to play once and a while. The greenbacks make it a lot better. I wasn't fond of it through V30s and its own 10" speaker certainly isn't anything spectacular . It was great to have it when I had no cab a few weeks ago.


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> No, I'm talking about this faulty chip … like perhaps if the faulty chips are falling w/in a particular range of serial numbers where it's just a handful that for some reason aren't up to snuff. Honestly, this is just a stab in the dark question. I haven't had any issues with mine either.



I think Marshall built the YJMs throughout the course of a year or so, so it could be that at some point in the year they got a batch or chips that were mostly defective. Or maybe every few chips in every batch might be a dud. There are dozens of possibilities.

Is Santiago still around the forum? I haven't seen his username pop up in a while. Maybe he might be able to find out whats up with the faulty noise gates.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> No, I'm talking about this faulty chip … like perhaps if the faulty chips are falling w/in a particular range of serial numbers where it's just a handful that for some reason aren't up to snuff. Honestly, this is just a stab in the dark question. I haven't had any issues with mine either.



Like a batch thing-possibly!

If you remember my YJM came at Christmas without a foot pedal as Marshall weren't happy with that batch-3 months later before I had one!

Just to add to the confusion I read somewhere that an American batch were in a bad train crash (no I'm not trying to be funny) so if this is true I imagine that'll be a pallete load with weak valves/tubes!

The joys of importing/exporting!


----------



## Redstone

I wonder how may people that don't use internet forums are having gate problems? There aren't a whole lot of us YJM owners here as it is, considering that there are 1500 YJMs out there.


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> I wonder how may people that don't use internet forums are having gate problems? There aren't a whole lot of us YJM owners here as it is, considering that there are 1500 YJMs out there.


 I think the guys who are not active on the internet are too busy playing their YJM100's. If something breaks on the amp that is when they go online. If YJM100's had massive problems I guarantee you that everyone would be complaining about the problems online. I have heard 10 or 15 stories of YJM100 troubles and that is not too many considering Marshall made 1500 of them. A couple cent faulty component here and there can really mess one of the unfortunate owners days up good.


----------



## JimiRules

Last week I put some Mullard reissue power tubes in my YJM. I'm loving the sound. It seems like the tone is a lot more clear and thick than it was before. I took 2 of the stock tubes from my YJM that were still good and put them in my TSL60. The tubes that were in my TSL were winged C's. Did those come stock in TSL amps? Just wondering if the amp still had the original tubes in it.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> Last week I put some Mullard reissue power tubes in my YJM. I'm loving the sound. It seems like the tone is a lot more clear and thick than it was before. I took 2 of the stock tubes from my YJM that were still good and put them in my TSL60. The tubes that were in my TSL were winged C's. Did those come stock in TSL amps? Just wondering if the amp still had the original tubes in it.


 I am not sure about your TSL60, but most higher end Marshall amps come stock with SED Winged C's. This includes the YJM100. The YJM100 also has a JJ 12ax7 under the can in the first gain stage. The rest of the preamp tubes are Shuguang 12ax7's. All of the tubes have been relabeled by Marshall. My JVM205 had the same stock tube setup. 

I suggest that all YJM100 owners check on ebay for some great deals on NOS German made RFT 12ax7's for their amps. These tubes will blow your mind.

MARSHALL TUBE CODES:

VLVE-00007 12AT7/ECC81 No selection White Logo 
VLVE-00009 12AU7/ECC82 No selection White Logo 
VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana (SED winged C)
VLVE-00033 SV6550C Svetlana (SED winged C) White Logo
VLVE-00038 6V6GT Shuguang White Logo 
VLVE-00039 KT66 Shuguang White Logo 
VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo 
VLVE-00047 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Low Microphony Gold Logo 
VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo 
VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo 
VLVE-00063 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang A Low Microphony White Logo 
VLVE-00064 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang B Low Microphony White Logo 
VLVE-00065 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Gain Selected >=4V White Logo 
VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo 
VLVE-00066S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A 
VLVE-00067 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo 
VLVE-00067S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A 
VLVE-00068 EL84 JJ Graded Low Anode Current Red Logo 
VLVE-00069 EL84 JJ Graded High Anode Current Red Logo 
VLVE-00070 EL34 JJ Graded Anode Current Red Logo 
VLVE-00071 EZ81 JJ No selection Red Logo 
VLVE-00077 KT66 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo 
VLVE-00080 KT88 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
VLVE-00083 5881/6L6WGC Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo replaces VLVE-00006 
VLVE-00087 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Logo 
VLVE-00088 GZ34/5AR4 JJ No selection Red Logo Replaces VLVE-10043


----------



## duncan11

Just wanted to let everyone know, I played my YJM on Sunday with my new vintage 57 special. Pure awesomeness. No clips sorry, and none soon cuz I need to get the guitar tweaked. I changed strings after playing it and now the B and E fret out between 1-3rd frets, I think it had very light gauge strings on those two, but the rest are all fine. I am also toying with sending it over for a medium jumbo refret, as it has the original spec frets on now but it was already refretted. 

YJM still remains an unbeatable amp.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

My next guitar is probably gonna be a Kramer Pacer Vintage with Tiger Finish. I love my Explorer, Les Paul and Strat to death, but I also need something for fast shredding, since I've been getting into 80's Hardrock alot right now. I've always wanted a guitar with a Floyd Rose and I freakin' love Kramer guitars. For all of you guys, who didn't know, Kramer is owned by Gibson right now. 

Yes, I'am a huge Steel Panther fan, just in case you wanted to ask 

I bet, it's gonna sound terrific through the YJM, but then again, what doesn't?


----------



## Redstone

I'm thinking of getting a strat. I've been thinking about it for a while. I've been playing this cheapo beginner strat through my YJM and I've been digging the tones. I've been playing humbucker guitars for the last 7-8 years, so I think I might give something new a try. I'm debating between a American Standard in white, or the new 60th anniversary standard.

I'm thinking of selling my LP to fund it. I'll miss the great cleans and the super smooth neck pickup tones, it sounds incredible through my YJM when boosted. I'll really miss the looks of it . After spending a long time with it, I think the thick 58 neck is a little too much for my tastes.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I got a 60th Anniversary USA made Fender Strat and it's an incredible guitar. I've thrown some Texas Special Pickups in it and it sounds glorious! I'am not a big Strat guy, but whenever I need one, mine just never lets me down and nails every Strat sound out there!


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I'm thinking of getting a strat. I've been thinking about it for a while. I've been playing this cheapo beginner strat through my YJM and I've been digging the tones. I've been playing humbucker guitars for the last 7-8 years, so I think I might give something new a try. I'm debating between a American Standard in white, or the new 60th anniversary standard.
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my LP to fund it. I'll miss the great cleans and the super smooth neck pickup tones, it sounds incredible through my YJM when boosted. I'll really miss the looks of it . After spending a long time with it, I think the thick 58 neck is a little too much for my tastes.



Those are two beauties. I have each of those colors except my white one has a rosewood fretboard.


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I got a 60th Anniversary USA made Fender Strat and it's an incredible guitar. I've thrown some Texas Special Pickups in it and it sounds glorious! I'am not a big Strat guy, but whenever I need one, mine just never lets me down and nails every Strat sound out there!



I have Texas Specials in my MIJ Strat. They are awesome pickups. I've since replaced the bridge with a seymour duncan hot rail, but the other two Texas Specials are still there.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

JimiRules said:


> I have Texas Specials in my MIJ Strat. They are awesome pickups. I've since replaced the bridge with a seymour duncan hot rail, but the other two Texas Specials are still there.



If I'm right, I remember the Hot Rail being a humbucker pickup in the size of a single coil. 

The pre-owner of my Strat replaced the bridge pickup with a Dimarzio Super Distortion humbucker, which I didn't like at all, since I don't need a humbucker in a Strat. The other two single coils were Fender American Standard Single Coils. They sounded nice, but there was still something missing IMO, so I've replaced them all with the Texas Specials and never looked back. Best Strat pickups I've heard so far.


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> If I'm right, I remember the Hot Rail being a humbucker pickup in the size of a single coil.
> 
> The pre-owner of my Strat replaced the bridge pickup with a Dimarzio Super Distortion humbucker, which I didn't like at all, since I don't need a humbucker in a Strat. The other two single coils were Fender American Standard Single Coils. They sounded nice, but there was still something missing IMO, so I've replaced them all with the Texas Specials and never looked back. Best Strat pickups I've heard so far.



Yep, that's right. It keeps the strat look, but has a little more balls than a single coil. When I did it I was toying with making it my main guitar, thinking I could get those nice Gibson type humbucker sounds and then switch to the middle and neck pickups for the strat sounds. The Duncan pickup did give me a more thick distortion, but it didn't make me want to stop using my SG.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I'm thinking of getting a strat. I've been thinking about it for a while. I've been playing this cheapo beginner strat through my YJM and I've been digging the tones. I've been playing humbucker guitars for the last 7-8 years, so I think I might give something new a try. I'm debating between a American Standard in white, or the new 60th anniversary standard.
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my LP to fund it. I'll miss the great cleans and the super smooth neck pickup tones, it sounds incredible through my YJM when boosted. I'll really miss the looks of it . After spending a long time with it, I think the thick 58 neck is a little too much for my tastes.



Go for an Eric Johnson strat. They're great and not as expensive as other artist models nor the 60th anniversary is I think. 12" radius neck just like a les paul, but with a less than your 58 but not pencil thin typical strat neck depth. I really dig the pickups on the EJ, for single coils they're really good. I also had a lone star strat that had tex specials in neck and mid, but a SD PG in the bridge. I used the tx special neck the most tbh. Those tex specials are realyl good. But seriosuly give an EJ a whirl, I bet you like it. I love mine. That 58 lp is not for everyone, I am glad to be rid of mine, although it was a good one just couldn't get on with the neck and I dont' want to have a wall hanger...


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Go for an Eric Johnson strat. They're great and not as expensive as other artist models nor the 60th anniversary is I think. 12" radius neck just like a les paul, but with a less than your 58 but not pencil thin typical strat neck depth. I really dig the pickups on the EJ, for single coils they're really good. I also had a lone star strat that had tex specials in neck and mid, but a SD PG in the bridge. I used the tx special neck the most tbh. Those tex specials are realyl good. But seriosuly give an EJ a whirl, I bet you like it. I love mine. That 58 lp is not for everyone, I am glad to be rid of mine, although it was a good one just couldn't get on with the neck and I dont' want to have a wall hanger...



The EJ stray is nice, but a little bit out of my budget. It is about €1k more expensive than the other two. If I was going into that price range, I'd probably have a look at the Yngwie Strat so I could see what a scalloped fretboard is like. I can't see them in red anywhere (not sure if they discontinued the red). I think I'm going to hold onto my Les Paul. I took it out of the case to clean it up before taking some pics of it, but I started playing it and remembered what I love about it. I think I'll just sell my 2204 and use that money to fund a strat. I have a buyer for the 2204, but it is back with my tech for the 3rd time (I swear, its been in repairs half of the time I've owned it  ) because the master volume is still dropping. I'm really stuck between the two strats I posted above. I like both, but there are a few things I like on both. I would probably go for the white one, but replace all the hardware with gold. I can't find the right bridge or input jack in gold and Fender don't ship direct to Ireland.


Has anyone tried "Custom Shop Fat '50s Single-Coil Strat" or "Special-Design 1954 Strat Single-Coil" pickups through their YJM? The white American standard has the Fat '50s and the 60th Anni Commemorative has the 1954 pickups.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> My next guitar is probably gonna be a Kramer Pacer Vintage with Tiger Finish. I love my Explorer, Les Paul and Strat to death, but I also need something for fast shredding, since I've been getting into 80's Hardrock alot right now. I've always wanted a guitar with a Floyd Rose and I freakin' love Kramer guitars. For all of you guys, who didn't know, Kramer is owned by Gibson right now.
> 
> Yes, I'am a huge Steel Panther fan, just in case you wanted to ask
> 
> I bet, it's gonna sound terrific through the YJM, but then again, what doesn't?



I've had both that one as well as the solid color Pacer Classic … I think you'd really enjoy it! Kramer also has some new stuff coming out this year that's pretty hot, so you'll have some other options as well


----------



## Redstone

Those Kramer Pacers are cool. I like that they have a non-recessed Floyd Rose. I have a Fernandes with a licensees Floyd and I can't rest my hand on it without it changing the pitch of the strings.


----------



## Tiger

For the most part I use a Gibson Les Paul Std. 2008 w/asym. neck. And if not, a Gibson LP Custom (customshop) 2011 mod. But I do have 5 Strats, incl. a YJM 2007 mod. And one USA Strat from the 70's (with large headstock) that I bought used in 1982.

Personally, I think the best Strats ever made so far is without question the Fender American Vintage Series 70's Stratocaster, which I have two of. They are both 2012 models. One of them (the white one) have the new YJM Fury Seymour Duncan pre-wired pickguard installed, and the other the original/stock pickups, as I only use that one for clean Strat sound.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Crossroads, what kind of Kramer ist that in your avatar? The headstock looks delicious!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Crossroads, what kind of Kramer ist that in your avatar? The headstock looks delicious!



It's a Baretta Special … I have two of them … once in vintage white & one in black. It took me a while (a couple years lol) to pull the trigger because I was very skeptical given a price point of $180, but the lure of a superstrat with a vintage trem was too difficult to pass up (think early evh) … and I'm glad I took the chance because they've quickly turned into two of my favorite guitars I've owned! Incredibly (incredibly!) comfortable maple neck with rosewood fretboard, nice warm mahogany body, and a pup that nails pretty much all of the 80's tones that I love (thought that'd be my first modification, but i'm actually quite pleased w/them). All in all, I've got two guitars that I absolutely love for less than $400 including taxes 

Here's my initial review over at the Kramer forum (the only thing that's changed is that I love them more now than I did then!). Also, pay no attention to the naysayer in that thread, as he's one of those types that has a hard on for Gibson, and has a tendency to troll that portion of the forum for some reason (i don't understand people like that … he was trying to rain on my parade but it didn't work haha). Anyway, I've been getting back into Kramers for the last 4 or 5 years, and think very highly of them. Let me know if you have any questions and I'd be happy to answer them if I can.

Baretta Special

Oh yeah, btw., they sound GREAT through the YJM


----------



## Tripleinside

Had my first gig with the 70's Mullard powered YJM saturday last... I had a blast and got so many nice comment about my tone being close to Thin Lizzy's (i play in a lizzy cover band
shameless auto promo: LIZZY RIDERS) 

So happy with this amp


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Tripleinside said:


> Had my first gig with the 70's Mullard powered YJM saturday last... I had a blast and got so many nice comment about my tone being close to Thin Lizzy's (i play in a lizzy cover band
> shameless auto promo: LIZZY RIDERS)
> 
> So happy with this amp




Glad you dig the tone! The YJM is a beast for sure and definitely the best amp, I've ever heard/played!

P.S: Nice Lester, you got there!


----------



## Redstone

With all these rumours about AC/DC going around, I've spent most of the day playing with my YJM. I am so glad you guys introduced me to the YJM properly almost two years ago. I was probably going to buy an AFD100, which I would still love to own, but you guys convinced me that the YJM was for me, and it certainly is. The YJM is an absolute beast of an amp.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> With all these rumours about AC/DC going around, I've spent most of the day playing with my YJM. I am so glad you guys introduced me to the YJM properly almost two years ago. I was probably going to buy an AFD100, which I would still love to own, but you guys convinced me that the YJM was for me, and it certainly is. The YJM is an absolute beast of an amp.



My thoughts too. When I was thinking of getting mine I was kind of afraid to be honest. The fact that it is a single channel non master volume amp really intimidated me. I was so used to having a 2 channel amp with a dedicated clean and a dedicated dirty channel. I had no idea how I was going to make this amp work. I quickly learned to use my guitars controls, picking dynamics, and even the amount of volume on my clean boost to get the desired tones and I'm a much better player as a result.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

> I quickly learned to use my guitars controls, picking dynamics, and even the amount of volume on my clean boost to get the desired tones and I'm a much better player as a result.



^ This EXACTLY! 1 channel amps will make you a better player. The YJM is just so incredibly dynamic and you really have to play with dynamics to to get the tones you want. I freakin' love that!


----------



## Redstone

I was afraid of the €1950 price tag that I was seeing it go for 

Luck would have it that when I was ordering mine, thomann.de had one for sale for €1550 and my local store matches their price so they sold it to my for that. A few days later, the one on thomann.de was gone and the only other ones I could find were €1950.

I have never owned a Marshall with a dedicated clean channel. I've always had the neck pickup on my SG and LP set to clean.

I've been messing around and found that I really like the sound of my YJM with both volumes set at 5 and my EP Booster set at about 12 o clock all the time. It sounds like the amp is cranked, and the EP fattens it up, but it is much clearer sounding for some reason. I noticed that the YJM is a little bit muffled sounding when the EPA is set very low. I love the sound of it when it is opened up, but it is too loud.


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> ^ This EXACTLY! 1 channel amps will make you a better player. The YJM is just so incredibly dynamic and you really have to play with dynamics to to get the tones you want. I freakin' love that!



To be honest, I don't think I'd ever own anything other than a single channel amp. Even when I play my TSL 60 I set the crunch channel right to where if you pick soft its clean and if you pick hard its dirty. Then I use my clean boost pedals and guitars controls to do what I want it to do. I don't even use the other channels at all.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I was afraid of the €1950 price tag that I was seeing it go for
> 
> Luck would have it that when I was ordering mine, thomann.de had one for sale for €1550 and my local store matches their price so they sold it to my for that. A few days later, the one on thomann.de was gone and the only other ones I could find were €1950.
> 
> I have never owned a Marshall with a dedicated clean channel. I've always had the neck pickup on my SG and LP set to clean.
> 
> I've been messing around and found that I really like the sound of my YJM with both volumes set at 5 and my EP Booster set at about 12 o clock all the time. It sounds like the amp is cranked, and the EP fattens it up, but it is much clearer sounding for some reason. I noticed that the YJM is a little bit muffled sounding when the EPA is set very low. I love the sound of it when it is opened up, but it is too loud.



I'll have to try those settings. Usually I keep channel 1 at 5, and channel 2 at 8, then I set my EPA depending on where I'm at.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

@Tripleinside 

I just liked your Facebook page "Lizzy Riders". Really hope to hear more from you guys. You really sound great!


----------



## Chris.W

My YJM is for sale..... http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/68449-marshall-yjm-100-sale-uk.html


----------



## Tripleinside

Thanks a mill' Allen ! 

a short trailer is available here:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202415797089318

you can hear the YJM


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> With all these rumours about AC/DC going around, I've spent most of the day playing with my YJM. I am so glad you guys introduced me to the YJM properly almost two years ago. I was probably going to buy an AFD100, which I would still love to own, but you guys convinced me that the YJM was for me, and it certainly is. The YJM is an absolute beast of an amp.



oh come now, get an AFD100 and join the best of both worlds club!


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> oh come now, get an AFD100 and join the best of both worlds club!



I wish I could, but I can't find any. I can't find any in the EU and if I import one form the US, its going to cost roughly €2750. If I was going to spend that on an amp, I'd probably go for the nice Silver Jube that is for sale not too far from me. I might get the chance to play that Jube soon. The AFD I almost bought two years ago was €1600 and was in the same store as the Jube.

Maybe some day I'll find an AFD for a fair price, but my YJM is keeping me busy and my JCM1C is nice to plug in every once in a while. I love the boost/jubilee mode on it.


----------



## Tiger

Compared to the YJM100 the AFD100 are obviously not equally popular where I'm from. Since two months ago there are still two AFD100 listed in the sales ads. But in the rare and unlikely event that a used YJM100 shows up, its _gone_ in the next moment. 

No wonder maybe when some YJM100 has been sold for close to $3.500 on eBay previously, and the average asking price nowadays seems to be like $3.000:
Marshall Yngwie YJM100 Guitar Amp No Reserve | eBay


----------



## dash8311

Crazy.

Great amp though.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone, has your TSR been built yet?


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Redstone, has your TSR been built yet?



No, but it should be ready in late April, so hopefully only a few more days until I hear something about it  I'm dying to get it.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I was afraid of the €1950 price tag that I was seeing it go for
> 
> Luck would have it that when I was ordering mine, thomann.de had one for sale for €1550 and my local store matches their price so they sold it to my for that. A few days later, the one on thomann.de was gone and the only other ones I could find were €1950.
> 
> I have never owned a Marshall with a dedicated clean channel. I've always had the neck pickup on my SG and LP set to clean.
> 
> I've been messing around and found that I really like the sound of my YJM with both volumes set at 5 and my EP Booster set at about 12 o clock all the time. It sounds like the amp is cranked, and the EP fattens it up, but it is much clearer sounding for some reason. I noticed that the YJM is a little bit muffled sounding when the EPA is set very low. I love the sound of it when it is opened up, but it is too loud.



I also own a Marshall JTM60 1x12 combo. This thing has one of the nicest clean channels I've ever heard. It's not as nice as a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe, which is my favorite amp for clean sounds, but it sounds really, really good. The JTM60 is a very good amp overall and it's great for the rehearsal room. Some people complain about it overheating and had to mount fans into it. Mine, however doesn't overheat at all and I've played alot 3 hour gigs with it.


----------



## qbalzuo

Some raw recording from last rehearsal
"lead guitar" (me) - fender strat with jb and yjm100
rhythm guitar (my friend) - jackson rr3 and jcm800

https://soundcloud.com/qba447-1/arar

enjoy


----------



## Will55555

Hiya folks! Long time no see. Hope all is well with you guys and your amps! 

I'm still dead happy with the YJM. 

I am however looking for more high gain tones for modern metal and I was thinking about getting an ENGL E530 preamp and running it through the poweramp section of the YJM. Does anyone know where in the signal chain the reverb and noise gate are? Would they be disabled if I'm going direct into the poweramp? 


It would be great if I could use both of them with the ENGL preamp. If it wouldn't work that way as an alternative I've been looking at a Wampler Triple Wreck Distortion pedal. Any suggestions would be welcome. I don't have the money to buy a full amp dedicated to metal. It would be great if I can have the best of both worlds and just switch between them.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Will55555 said:


> Hiya folks! Long time no see. Hope all is well with you guys and your amps!
> 
> I'm still dead happy with the YJM.
> 
> I am however looking for more high gain tones for modern metal and I was thinking about getting an ENGL E530 preamp and running it through the poweramp section of the YJM. Does anyone know where in the signal chain the reverb and noise gate are? Would they be disabled if I'm going direct into the poweramp?
> 
> 
> It would be great if I could use both of them with the ENGL preamp. If it wouldn't work that way as an alternative I've been looking at a Wampler Triple Wreck Distortion pedal. Any suggestions would be welcome. I don't have the money to buy a full amp dedicated to metal. It would be great if I can have the best of both worlds and just switch between them.



I assume you're referring to the Return of the Fx Send/Return. Looking at the block diagram, the gate would be out of the circuit, but the reverb should still be in the circuit. Also, an Fx loop is typically intended for lower level Fx units (line level), and it looks like the preamp you're looking at does have line level outputs. The YJM with the boost engaged should have enough gain on it's own. I would think it would just be a matter of scooping some mids and boosting some highs, so a muti-band EQ either before the input or in the loop (or both) should get you some heavier tones.


----------



## mickeydg5

The BOOST is up front on INPUT I HIGH.
The GATE is after the tone stack and before the amplifier's LOOP.

Put the ENGL E-530 in the LOOP, always first if anything else is being used in the LOOP.


----------



## usablefiber

Got my YJM back after a long time away. I was using KT66 power tubes in mine but after playing other amps for a while I am finding the amp to be a bit "mushy" and lifeless. I am not sure if the amp just is better made for EL34's or if my preamp tubes need to be replaced as I have basically had 2 of the 4 tubes unchanged for well over a year. I think I am going to retube the whole amp with something with a bit more bite but still retain some of the loose, creamy vintage marshall drive.

I have a lingering set of winged C's as well as set of JJ 6ac7 am deciding between the two. However I am more interested int the preamp tubes. I am not sure what all the 4 stages are and what is optimal for each slot. I am willing to pay for premium new stock tubes: you might as well pay for premium if you are driving a ferrari.

I don't want something for super high gain but I want to get something that is really rich and has bit some balls to it.

Any recommendations for the preamp tubes?


----------



## Will55555

Thanks for the info lads! I've tried using my Boss 7 band eq with the onboard boost but I'm not loving the sounds that I'm hearing. I think that eq sucks tone a bit. I've used other overdrives and boosts with better results but I'm still not getting the sound I hear in my head. 

I'm also considering a few different distortion pedals to get what I need. Maybe a Wampler Triple Wreck or an ISP Theta preamp/distortion. Or is there any particular pedal you guys would recommend? Looking for a range of tones from thrash up to death metal. I know it's sacrilege to put a distortion in front of the YJM but I need more flexibility. Thanks again!


----------



## indeedido

I had some imported sugar from Mexico and put it into my YJM100. Instead of donuts I got sopapillas. Bonus! Carry on.


----------



## duncan11

Has anyone tried a Rook Royale pedal in front of a YJM? I demo'd the pedal the other week and wow, it's bad azz. It's an EP booster and the Rook distortion (by mojohand FX) and the cool thing is, there is a switch which lets you choose the position of the EP. Either in front or behind the Rook. For some reason the Rook tends to make the amp sound a teeny bit better. Granted I was not using the amp to make the distorition and it was dialed back pretty far, so if I were to use it, I'd have to dial back my Volume I and II knobs, but I could then run the power higher I bet. 

If I pick it up, it'd be a great use for the Class 5 i think, really liked the Rook pedal over my Tubescreamer. Curious is anyone's used one with a YJM. Don't make me be the guinea pig!!!


----------



## dash8311

Haven't played that one Duncan, only the Schaffer Replica, Klon clone (OnFloor Audio), and Twin Bender fuzz.

Schaffer all day, it's sweet. It interacts with the YJM really well too, if you play lightly it's clean, and when you dig it goes to Marshall crunch, just adds to the already amazing YJM/1959 feel.

I've been looking at this though, the Third Man Records (Jack White) Bumble Buzz... GAS for this, as reviewed by Pete Thorn.

Vancouver BC based company (incorrectly quoted by Pete) builds these as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYuAJRDP4e4


----------



## melomanarock

Has any of you guys seen this?? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP0p6ybsGSE

Wish it had some sound clips.


----------



## Redstone

melomanarock said:


> Has any of you guys seen this??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP0p6ybsGSE
> 
> Wish it had some sound clips.



Its pretty cool. Solodallas posted it a while ago. Its a pretty cool idea to make a custom back panel with pedals built in. I wouldn't drill holes in the YJM footswitch though, I'd just make a separate one.


----------



## John 14:6

Has anyone else tried some NOS tubes in their YJM100?


----------



## Tripleinside

vintage mullards xf2s in mine... to be honest i don't hear a wild difference with the oem valves, i just trust the NOS more than the winged c in terms of reliability on stage.

preamp valves are stock.


----------



## John 14:6

Tripleinside said:


> vintage mullards xf2s in mine... to be honest i don't hear a wild difference with the oem valves, i just trust the NOS more than the winged c in terms of reliability on stage.
> 
> preamp valves are stock.


 Preamp tubes have the biggest effect on changing the tone of an amp, especially in the first gain stage under the can and the phase inverter. The power tubes have a more subtle effect except for JJ EL34's. The JJ EL34's altered my YJM100's tone radically and in a bad way. My current favorite are the Groove Tubes EL34M Chinese made Mullard FX2 Dual Getter wannabes. They are not NOS Mullards, but they do sound great for a current production tube.


----------



## JimiRules

Had something strange happen with my YJM yesterday. I fired it up before band practice and just played some clean stuff with my Strat to warm up and everything sounded fine. Once everyone showed up and we started the practice I kicked on my boost pedal for some more distorted stuff and the amp sounded overly bright. So much so that I turned the treble all the way down to zero and it still sounded bright. I normally run it at around 6-7 and sometimes higher depending on the room. I struggled with this for about 3 or 4 songs before I had to call a halt to things. When I tried playing it alone with no band it sounded fuzzy with little to no sustain. It almost sounded like I had my wah on. I checked and it wasnt the case. I figured a battery may be going bad in a pedal in my chain, so I eliminated every pedal in my chain except for the boost. Sounded the same. I changed the battery in the boost and no change. I rebiased the amp and no change. We played through the rest of the practice with it like that. When practice was over I rebiased again, plugged everything back in and just like that the amp sounded normal again. I don't understand what the deal was, but it was very annoying. Anybody else have this happen before?


----------



## Redstone

Never had happen before. Probably just a once off thing hopefully.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> Had something strange happen with my YJM yesterday. I fired it up before band practice and just played some clean stuff with my Strat to warm up and everything sounded fine. Once everyone showed up and we started the practice I kicked on my boost pedal for some more distorted stuff and the amp sounded overly bright. So much so that I turned the treble all the way down to zero and it still sounded bright. I normally run it at around 6-7 and sometimes higher depending on the room. I struggled with this for about 3 or 4 songs before I had to call a halt to things. When I tried playing it alone with no band it sounded fuzzy with little to no sustain. It almost sounded like I had my wah on. I checked and it wasnt the case. I figured a battery may be going bad in a pedal in my chain, so I eliminated every pedal in my chain except for the boost. Sounded the same. I changed the battery in the boost and no change. I rebiased the amp and no change. We played through the rest of the practice with it like that. When practice was over I rebiased again, plugged everything back in and just like that the amp sounded normal again. I don't understand what the deal was, but it was very annoying. Anybody else have this happen before?


 No, but my guess is that you gave a preamp tube starting to take a dive on you. Probably the first gain stage under the can.


----------



## JimiRules

Double post. Sorry


----------



## JimiRules

John 14:6 said:


> No, but my guess is that you gave a preamp tube starting to take a dive on you. Probably the first gain stage under the can.



Might as well replace them then. I just replaced all the power tubes about a month or so ago. Do you have any recommendations on preamp tubes? I bought Mullard EL34 Reissues for the power tubes and I like them.


----------



## Redstone

I tested two of the Mullard 12AX7's that I got for my 2204 in my YJM. They sounded good 

My YJM has all stock tube in it now. I had a Tung-Sol ECC803S in V1 for a while which sounded good. Not a major difference between that tube and the stock tubes. I might try something else in my YJM at some point. I wouldn't mind brightening it up a bit.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> Might as well replace them then. I just replaced all the power tubes about a month or so ago. Do you have any recommendations on preamp tubes? I bought Mullard EL34 Reissues for the power tubes and I like them.


Talk to MartyStrat54 here on the Marshall Forum and get some German made RFT 12ax7's from him at a very good price. You can thank me later.


----------



## JimiRules

John 14:6 said:


> Talk to MartyStrat54 here on the Marshall Forum and get some German made RFT 12ax7's from him at a very good price. You can thank me later.



Not sure what I'm going to do yet. I've been reading up on all kinds of 12ax7's. What brand come in the amp stock?


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do yet. I've been reading up on all kinds of 12ax7's. What brand come in the amp stock?


A JJ 12ax7 in the first gain stage under the can. The rest are Chinese made Shuguang 12ax7's. The stock EL34's are SED Winged C's. All tubes are relabeled by Marshall with the Marshall logo. The NOS RFT 12ax7 is well worth the extra money and should last a long long time.


----------



## Redstone

Its days like today that make me glad to own a YJM. I just got my 2204 back and its still giving trouble. It seems to be unfixable at this stage. Its a great sounding amp, but a real pain in the ass. I can't wait to get rid of it (if I can ever get it fixed so I can sell it). Meanwhile, my YJM is sitting proudly on top of my 1960AX sounding as good as that day I bought it. Its had a few hiccups in the nearly 2 years I've owned it, but its never been too difficult to fix. I'd be lost without my YJM.

EDIT: P.S. My TSR is in the post! I can't wait to see how it works with my YJM.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

So, I've currently been thinking about tubes, basically which ones I should possibly get, when mine die someday. I've heard, that the Mullard tubes are pretty good, these seem to make the amp sound even closer to an original 72' Super Lead. 

Any suggestions, guys? Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Redstone

Mullard Reissue el34 tubes should sound very similar to the stock tubes. You probably wont notice much difference in the 12AX7 Mullard Reissues either. I bought 3 of them for my 2204 and put them in my YJM to test them out. I can't remember how they wounded compared to stock tubes, but the definitely didn't sound bad.

I don't know about NOS Mullard power and preamp tubes, but I bet they would sound killer. I bet the cost for 4 of each would be killer too 

I'll probably put some kind of NOS preamp tube in V1 of my YJM at some point. I'll have to ask Marty for a recommendation. I might go with one of the tubes John suggested a few posts back.


----------



## keennay

NOS Mullard xf2 EL34's sound glorious through this YJM, but I've come to find my '76 JMP 2203 is much more responsive with preamp/power tube changes than the YJM.


----------



## JimiRules

I just put some Mullard EL34 reissues in my YJM, and Redstone is right. They don't sound much different than the stock tubes, but they are cheaper than Winged C's should you need to replace them. I did notice that the amp sounded a bit "thicker" with the Mullards, but that could be because I had 4 good tubes in the amp vs 3 good ones and one that was about to take a crap. 

I have some Mullard reissue 12ax7's on the way for the preamp. Once I get more cash on hand I will probably get one of the ones that John suggested too.


----------



## Redstone

Here is a link to a post with a sound clip of my YJM and TSR. I'm really liking both of them together.

http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/69203-npd-schaffer-replica.html#post1116635


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Thanks for your suggestions so far! I'am definitely gonna look into all of them, once mine need replacement. I still got the stock tubes in there, but they sound great IMO, so I don't need to replace 'em anytime soon (if they don't go dead sometime soon).


----------



## JimiRules

My YJM is actually the first tube amp I've had where I had to change the tubes. I had a Carvin Valvemaster that I bought new in 1996 and I just sold it last year with the original tubes in it. I've had my Carvin Legacy since 2007 and it has the original tubes in it as well. My YJM has more use though then either of those amps. Plus I wonder if the EPA has anything to do with it? The fact that we can dime the volume and run the amp at a lower level. Is that harder on the tubes than running a master volume amp at 2 even though the volume level on both amps are around the same?


----------



## dash8311

Redstone, for your recording, try 0-5-4-6-2.5, TSR just less than half on each comp/boost.

I think you'll be surprised at the recording results.

Try to have the EPA up.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

JimiRules said:


> My YJM is actually the first tube amp I've had where I had to change the tubes. I had a Carvin Valvemaster that I bought new in 1996 and I just sold it last year with the original tubes in it. I've had my Carvin Legacy since 2007 and it has the original tubes in it as well. My YJM has more use though then either of those amps. Plus I wonder if the EPA has anything to do with it? The fact that we can dime the volume and run the amp at a lower level. Is that harder on the tubes than running a master volume amp at 2 even though the volume level on both amps are around the same?



That's an interesting thought. 

I've heard that external attenuators do in fact wear the tubes out faster, but I'am not sure 'bout the EPA. Would love to know that as well.


----------



## John 14:6

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> That's an interesting thought.
> 
> I've heard that external attenuators do in fact wear the tubes out faster, but I'am not sure 'bout the EPA. Would love to know that as well.


 The YJM100 power tubes will last much longer because you are not hitting them with the amps full power. A normal attenuator is dealing with 50 to 100 watts going through the tubes. The YJM100 sees about 5 to 10 watts from most users. Some guys run their amp at 1 or 2 watts most of the time. The amp and tubes are not even breathing hard at the level.


----------



## JimiRules

Just got my Mullard reissue 12ax7's. I put them in the YJM and played for a bit. They sound great! Like Redstone said, the amp sounds very much like it did tone wise. I did notice that the amp had a little more gain when pushed with my clean boosts. Overall it had more volume too. After biasing, I set the EPA to where I set it for home use and flipped the standby switch. After strumming a couple chords I had to bump it down a little on the EPA. Overall I'm really happy with both sets of Mullard reissues (I put 4 Mullard reissue EL34's in the amp a month or so ago) and I would recommend them to anyone looking to make a change in tubes if the stock tubes go bad.


----------



## John 14:6

I am considering getting one of the new Friedman Smallbox 50 heads. I have always wanted a Friedman and this one is a lot more affordable than a BE100. The BE100 for me would be more amp than I need.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvYANPQfaWc]Naylor SD60 and Friedman Small Box - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ql3WpDP-BM]Friedman Amps @ Musikmesse 2014 (Friedman Smallbox, Friedman Jerry Cantrell Signature Model) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

If you're looking for a smaller, cheaper version of the Friedman BE100, take a look at the Pink Taco. 20W, really small and light, sounds pretty damn good. I was considering picking one up myself, but my YJM and EP Booster close enough for me. Even the built in boost does a pretty decent job at a VH-ish tone.

Friedman Amplification | SmallBox

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6mPJsaNSvs[/ame]

EDIT: Forgot to mention, the Pink Taco is like half the price of the SmallBox 50 ($1500 according to their website).


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> If you're looking for a smaller, cheaper version of the Friedman BE100, take a look at the Pink Taco. 20W, really small and light, sounds pretty damn good. I was considering picking one up myself, but my YJM and EP Booster close enough for me. Even the built in boost does a pretty decent job at a VH-ish tone.
> 
> Friedman Amplification | SmallBox
> 
> Friedman Amplifier's Pink Taco Demo 1 - YouTube
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, the Pink Taco is like half the price of the SmallBox 50 ($1500 according to their website).


 I thought about that one, but I want a 50 watter with EL34's. The Pink Taco runs on EL84's and has a slight Vox tinge to it according to Dave Friedman. Nothing against that at all. I just want an EL34 Marshall style amp. That is where I live tone-wise as a player.


----------



## Tiboy

John 14:6 said:


> I am considering getting one of the new Friedman Smallbox 50 heads. I have always wanted a Friedman and this one is a lot more affordable than a BE100. The BE100 for me would be more amp than I need.
> 
> Naylor SD60 and Friedman Small Box - YouTube
> 
> Friedman Amps @ Musikmesse 2014 (Friedman Smallbox, Friedman Jerry Cantrell Signature Model) - YouTube



Both the Naylor and Smallbox sound great in the vid. Thanks for sharing. I definitely have Smallbox GAS.


----------



## AvengedSimonsson

Hi,
Im selling my YJM100 Marshall top in new condition and rarely played. It sounds amazing and is a limited edition to 1500 pieces world wide. Contact me if intrested. I want $3.200 for it + shipping cost.
Rock on \m/
//Ludwig


----------



## crossroadsnyc

John 14:6 said:


> I am considering getting one of the new Friedman Smallbox 50 heads. I have always wanted a Friedman and this one is a lot more affordable than a BE100. The BE100 for me would be more amp than I need.
> 
> Naylor SD60 and Friedman Small Box - YouTube
> 
> Friedman Amps @ Musikmesse 2014 (Friedman Smallbox, Friedman Jerry Cantrell Signature Model) - YouTube



The Naylor sounded quite a bit better to me than the Friedman in that clip.


----------



## John 14:6

crossroadsnyc said:


> The Naylor sounded quite a bit better to me than the Friedman in that clip.


 And I thought things improved when he switched from the Naylor to the Friedman. A lot of guys do like the Naylor.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> If you're looking for a smaller, cheaper version of the Friedman BE100, take a look at the Pink Taco. 20W, really small and light, sounds pretty damn good. I was considering picking one up myself, but my YJM and EP Booster close enough for me. Even the built in boost does a pretty decent job at a VH-ish tone.
> 
> Friedman Amplification | SmallBox
> 
> Friedman Amplifier's Pink Taco Demo 1 - YouTube
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, the Pink Taco is like half the price of the SmallBox 50 ($1500 according to their website).



Try listening to that for 5 days of NAMM...all day, every day. The tonez mannnn.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Try listening to that for 5 days of NAMM...all day, every day. The tonez mannnn.



If I ever wet to NAMM, I'd be broke a short while after  I'd be GASing for so much gear 

Also, take a look at the latest Fretted Americana video. Specifically at 1:07. Looks like Phil bought a TSR from Fil 

I wonder what number it is 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOJDpQYKRC8]PHIL X MONDAY! Full review of the 1991 Les Paul Standard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## indeedido

I played the pink taco and didn't care for it. It has the same cocked wah sound the EVH 5150 III has. Can't dial it out just not my thing.


----------



## dash8311

NAMM isn't actually open to the general public and therefore not exactly open to sales either. You would have to put orders in for gear with specific companies. ie, I'll take 20 of these pickups and 10 of these amps, etc.

Phil X has one from the second batch I believe.


----------



## John 14:6

Maybe I am having a day where my GAS for ordering either a Bogner Helos 50 or a Friedman Smallbox 50 is making me crazy, but I have been considering selling my YJM100 which is the best amp I have ever owned. I LOVE my YJM100 and it is the perfect gigging amp. I have managed to go for a couple years completely immune from new amp gas. I don't know if I could actually go through with selling my YJM100. I am still up in the air on this one.


----------



## Redstone

John 14:6 said:


> Maybe I am having a day where my GAS for ordering either a Bogner Helos 50 or a Friedman Smallbox 50 is making me crazy, but I have been considering selling my YJM100 which is the best amp I have ever owned. I LOVE my YJM100 and it is the perfect gigging amp. I have managed to go for a couple years completely immune from new amp gas. I don't know if I could actually go through with selling my YJM100. I am still up in the air on this one.



Nothing could make me part with my YJM (except what I came up with in the perfect amp thread, which was basically cross between the YJM and Metro 12000). I wouldn't ever let go of it. I'd rather wait a bit and save up cash for something.

Have you got any other gear you could sell to fund it?


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> Nothing could make me part with my YJM (except what I came up with in the perfect amp thread, which was basically cross between the YJM and Metro 12000). I wouldn't ever let go of it. I'd rather wait a bit and save up cash for something.
> 
> Have you got any other gear you could sell to fund it?


 Nothing that I want to sell. I don't think I could actually part with my YJM100, but if someone were to offer me $2500 today then there is a chance they could get a YJM100 in mint shape that has been babied, along with everything that came with it and the original box. I would probably pull the box down from storage in the garage and then freeze up right there.


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> Maybe I am having a day where my GAS for ordering either a Bogner Helos 50 or a Friedman Smallbox 50 is making me crazy, but I have been considering selling my YJM100 which is the best amp I have ever owned. I LOVE my YJM100 and it is the perfect gigging amp. I have managed to go for a couple years completely immune from new amp gas. I don't know if I could actually go through with selling my YJM100. I am still up in the air on this one.



If YJM's were readily available, I'd have probably already sold mine. I actually don't play through mine much, but everytime I see a post talking about how hard they are to find, I decide to just hang on to it. I'm actually on my 3rd one, and they were drying up just as I bought it. A year from now, I may be playing through it more than my other amps, but then again I may not. Probably best just to hang on to it and save up for what you're interested in trying.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I would never ever sell my YJM. I'am not a fan of those low-wattage "boutique" Marshall-clones. 

Sure, I like Wizard amps, they're Marshall clones as well, but they got their own touch to them as well a Hiwatt-sounding clean channel (on the Modern Classic).

Your YJM can totally do everything the Friedman can do and more.

Seriously, why buy a Marshall clone, when you can just have a Marshall, the real deal?


----------



## JimiRules

After I first plugged into my YJM about two years ago I knew that I had finally found the sound I was looking for. I had been through various other amps, modeling stuff, different pedals, you name it, and within weeks of trying each of them I was already looking for something else. In these two years I have never even considered moving onto anything else. I admit I did make one amp purchase since, my TSL60, but that was to have a nice Marshall as a backup for shows.


----------



## marshallmellowed

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I would never ever sell my YJM. I'am not a fan of those low-wattage "boutique" Marshall-clones.
> 
> Sure, I like Wizard amps, they're Marshall clones as well, but they got their own touch to them as well a Hiwatt-sounding clean channel (on the Modern Classic).
> 
> Your YJM can totally do everything the Friedman can do and more.
> 
> Seriously, why buy a Marshall clone, when you can just have a Marshall, the real deal?



There are many amps on the market today, and they all have their pros and cons. There is no "one" amp that does everything as good as the others. If there were, there would be no market for the "others". The YJM, while a great amp, is not a Friedman, and does not do everything a Friedman will do. Friedman amps fall more into the category of a "Hot Rodded Marshall", and have different gain structures and voicings for different tones. The YJM is a typical Marshall JMP circuit (not hot rodded) with added features, but retains the same basic JMP tone (even with the boost engaged). Everyone has their own opinion, but I try and keep things in perspective.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

marshallmellowed said:


> There are many amps on the market today, and they all have their pros and cons. There is no "one" amp that does everything as good as the others. If there were, there would be no market for the "others". The YJM, while a great amp, is not a Friedman, and does not do everything a Friedman will do. Friedman amps fall more into the category of a "Hot Rodded Marshall", and have different gain structures and voicings for different tones. The YJM is a typical Marshall JMP circuit (not hot rodded) with added features, but retains same basic JMP tone (even with the boost engaged). Everyone has their own opinion, but I try and keep things in perspective.



That's fine, man. I'am not saying that the Friedman is a bad amp, it depends on, what tone you're after. I was after the pure, cranked up 1959SLP tone and that's exactly what the YJM delivers.


----------



## JimiRules

marshallmellowed said:


> There are many amps on the market today, and they all have their pros and cons. There is no "one" amp that does everything as good as the others. If there were, there would be no market for the "others". The YJM, while a great amp, is not a Friedman, and does not do everything a Friedman will do. Friedman amps fall more into the category of a "Hot Rodded Marshall", and have different gain structures and voicings for different tones. The YJM is a typical Marshall JMP circuit (not hot rodded) with added features, but retains same basic JMP tone (even with the boost engaged). Everyone has their own opinion, but I try and keep things in perspective.



I agree. I was just saying the same thing that AllenCollinsExplorer was saying. I wanted a nice clear singing plexi type sound. That fits in with the music I make and the music that my favorite bands and musicians make. If I wanted a super high gain hot rodded sound then I know I would definitely be looking at alternatives.


----------



## Redstone

Guitar > EP Booster > Schaffer Replica > YJM = :minions:

The YJM lays down that awesome Plexi tone, The Schaffer gives it that little bit of extra magic and the EP Booster gives it that VH-ish tone.


----------



## dash8311

EP and Schaffer on at the same time signore?


----------



## Redstone

Sometimes. I just turn on the EP and turn the Schaffer off and switch between them as I please.


----------



## dash8311

Nice. 

My TSR pedal and reworked Gold Tag arrived yesterday (though I'm away for a week on business), so I'm looking forward to comparing the Prototype (on loan from my brother Fil), Pedal, and GT versions. 

Perhaps some recording to follow.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Would you guys recommend a clean boost for solos when playing live? I've been thinking about getting one to boost it a little bit for my solos, but then on the other hand, I keep comin' back to not using any boost, since the gain with Volume I on 10 and Volume II on 6-7 is enough for me. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Would you guys recommend a clean boost for solos when playing live? I've been thinking about getting one to boost it a little bit for my solos, but then on the other hand, I keep comin' back to not using any boost, since the gain with Volume I on 10 and Volume II on 6-7 is enough for me.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I LOVE my Keeley modded Boss Bluesdriver. I set it up as a clean boost and it makes the amp sing. I sometimes use a stock Boss SD1 set up as a clean boost along with it as I love layering clean boosts. I also have a Bad Bob clean boost, but I use that as my main distorted sound rather than for leads.


----------



## Redstone

Are you looking for a boost that just makes your amp louder (kinda like turning up the EPA a little bit)? Do you have any kind of a pedal that will have almost no effect on your tone that you can run through the effects loop? I ran a distortion pedal through the loop on my YJM when testing it out once and it added a few dB of volume. It was a fairly big jump.

I wonder if you could just run a single cable in the loop and get that volume boost from the loop? Don't try it until someone says if its safe or not. Does anyone know if that is a safe thing to do?


On a side note, UK/European guys, if you've got some spare cash, I'd recommend grabbing one of those JMDs. They are monsters. Don't be put off by the digital preamp, it is really really good and has 99% of the tone of an all tube amp. It certainly doesn't have that awesome growl of the YJM, but it has some of its own cool mojo. I might do a comparison between it and my YJM once I have some time.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> On a side note, UK/European guys, if you've got some spare cash, I'd recommend grabbing one of those JMDs. They are monsters. Don't be put off by the digital preamp, it is really really good and has 99% of the tone of an all tube amp. It certainly doesn't have that awesome growl of the YJM, but it has some of its own cool mojo.



Once you've spent more time with the JMD, you may be surprised by the "awesome growl" you can get.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Are you looking for a boost that just makes your amp louder (kinda like turning up the EPA a little bit)? Do you have any kind of a pedal that will have almost no effect on your tone that you can run through the effects loop? I ran a distortion pedal through the loop on my YJM when testing it out once and it added a few dB of volume. It was a fairly big jump.
> 
> I wonder if you could just run a single cable in the loop and get that volume boost from the loop? Don't try it until someone says if its safe or not. Does anyone know if that is a safe thing to do?
> 
> 
> On a side note, UK/European guys, if you've got some spare cash, I'd recommend grabbing one of those JMDs. They are monsters. Don't be put off by the digital preamp, it is really really good and has 99% of the tone of an all tube amp. It certainly doesn't have that awesome growl of the YJM, but it has some of its own cool mojo. I might do a comparison between it and my YJM once I have some time.



Yeah, I'am looking for a boost, that doesn't change the tone of the amp or gives it more gain, just a little louder and some nice feedback. I think, I'd need a clean boost for that, but on the other hand, I've never had the EPA past 10 o' clock so I don't know how the amp will react, when it's louder. Anybody got experiences with that, when you played it live for example?


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> Once you've spent more time with the JMD, you may be surprised by the "awesome growl" you can get.



Its definitely got some serious growl of its own. I just can't believe it was only €245. It sounds like a €1000+ amp and with a few minor upgrades (white piping and red switch) it can look like one too.


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Yeah, I'am looking for a boost, that doesn't change the tone of the amp or gives it more gain, just a little louder and some nice feedback. I think, I'd need a clean boost for that, but on the other hand, I've never had the EPA past 10 o' clock so I don't know how the amp will react, when it's louder. Anybody got experiences with that, when you played it live for example?



I usually run my amp with the EPA around 11 o' clock or so in a band situation. The amp is a little more bright at that setting and with it being louder its much easier to coax feedback especially while using a clean boost.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Took her out to the rehearsal room yesterday to see how it'll sound like with the band and the only thing that came to my mind was:

WOW!! 

it sounds just incredible!! I've had the EPA at 10 'o clock and it was already enough to play with the band. I just can't believe how loud this sucker is!!

Really lookin' forward to the gigs sometime soon (the first one is going to be in 2 weeks). I also couldn't resist of taking some pics of it, so here ya go:


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Lose the stickers before your gig


----------



## SoloDallas

Nothing classier than a half stack 1959. *Nothing*.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

SoloDallas said:


> Nothing classier than a half stack 1959. *Nothing*.



You got that right! There's only one thing, that beats a 1959 half stack...



A 1959 FULLSTACK!!


----------



## Redstone

I love the look of my just my YJM on top of my 1960AX. I've got this look on right now. The YJM is holding up about 75lbs of amps right there . The whole thing including cab is about 215lbs  not to mention, there should be a JCM1C and Schaffer Replica on top too. I probably wouldn't be able to reach the settings on the JCM1C if I put it up there


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> I love the look of my just my YJM on top of my 1960AX. I've got this look on right now. The YJM is holding up about 75lbs of amps right there . The whole thing including cab is about 215lbs  not to mention, there should be a JCM1C and Schaffer Replica on top too. I probably wouldn't be able to reach the settings on the JCM1C if I put it up there


 I hope your casters don't break.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

John 14:6 said:


> I hope your casters don't break.



That's the first thought that went through my head … well, more like _'man, I hope he has the casters removed!'_.


----------



## dash8311

Time for another cab Redstone, G12-65s!


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Time for another cab Redstone, G12-65s!



My 2204 might be gone soon, so no need for a new cab (yet ).


----------



## keennay

I've owned my YJM 100 for a little over 2 months and I can say with full confidence that this amp is staying with me for a solid number of years!

It's taken a while but after numerous preamp/power tube, bias, equalizer, and speaker selections, I've finally found the most satisfying tone from this amp, 'my tone'. I'd like to reiterate: THIS amp is a keeper. It seems like yesterday when I'd think about my early days on this forum and being indirectly yet constantly bombarded with suggestions by crossroadsnyc & others recommending a YJM 100... as well as the 'Y U NO BUY YJM 100' meme that'd occasionally appear! 

Well I'm glad I finally made that plunge 2 months ago! A huge thanks to MartyStrat54 for answering my numerous tube questions and guiding me towards a final preamp/power tube selection! I'd like to add: G12-65 speakers totally rock with this amp!


Below is my current configuration:

*YJM 100 Tubes of Choice:*

V1: Amperex
V2: Raytheon Black Plate
V3: Sylvania Gray Plate
V4: Sylvania Gray Plate
V5-V8: Mullard xf2 Double Getter EL34's

*YJM 100 4x12 Cabinet & Equipment of Choice:*

G12-65 matched full stack
Late 80's ESP Kamikaze I (Neck: SD Hot Rails, Bridge: TB-4)

*YJM 100 4x12 Cabinet Preferences in Order:*

G12-65
Vintage 30
G12T-75
G12M-25 55Hz (1969 Pulsonic Cones)

*JMP 2203 4x12 Cabinet Preferences in Order:*

G12M-25 55Hz (1969 Pulsonic Cones)
G12-65
Vintage 30
G12T-75

P.S. To all YJM 100 owners: get yourself a pair or quad of G12-65's. You won't regret it!


----------



## keennay

The next step is for me to buy a Les Paul!


----------



## Redstone

keennay said:


> The next step is for me to buy a Les Paul!



If you are thinking of going the rout of a Custom Shop historic, I'd definitely recommend a 58. Take a look at both guitars below. Ones a 58 and ones a 59. As you can see, huge price difference. I don't really know why (if someone can tell me, please do, I've been wondering). I do know that the 58s are meant to be a plaintop and the 59s are meant to be flametops. I think the 59 has an every so slightly thinner neck. I'd love to A/B my 58 with a 2013 59 and see whats different.

If you shop around you can get some seriously nice fametops on the 59s. You can get some pretty nice ones too on the 58s despite them being plaintops. Mine is a plaintop, but its got some flame and some sexy grain going on.

Gibson Custom 1959 Les Paul Reissue VOS - Lemonburst | Sweetwater.com

Gibson Custom 1958 Les Paul Reissue "Made To Measure" - Lemonburst, Gloss | Sweetwater.com


I love my 58. Its really grown on me again the last few weeks. I've thought about selling it but every time I pick it up, I can't bare to think of letting it go. 








If you're looking to spend less, the Standard is great. Coil tapping, phaze control and pure bypass built in. They have a slim 60s neck. You can go with a AAA flametop and Min-e Tune or a AAAA flamtop and regular chrome tuners.

Gibson Les Paul Standard Plus - 2014, Honeyburst | Sweetwater.com


If you want to go cheaper than that, theres the Studio Pro. Its like a standard without the binding, phaze, pure bypass and AAAA flametop basically. Sometimes they do have a bit of a flame in them.

Gibson Les Paul Studio Pro - 2014, Fireburst Candy | Sweetwater.com


----------



## dash8311

keennay said:


> I've owned my YJM 100 for a little over 2 months and I can say with full confidence that this amp is staying with me for a solid number of years!
> 
> It's taken a while but after numerous preamp/power tube, bias, equalizer, and speaker selections, I've finally found the most satisfying tone from this amp, 'my tone'. I'd like to reiterate: THIS amp is a keeper. It seems like yesterday when I'd think about my early days on this forum and being indirectly yet constantly bombarded with suggestions by crossroadsnyc & others recommending a YJM 100... as well as the 'Y U NO BUY YJM 100' meme that'd occasionally appear!
> 
> Well I'm glad I finally made that plunge 2 months ago! A huge thanks to MartyStrat54 for answering my numerous tube questions and guiding me towards a final preamp/power tube selection! I'd like to add: G12-65 speakers totally rock with this amp!
> 
> 
> Below is my current configuration:
> 
> *YJM 100 Tubes of Choice:*
> 
> V1: Amperex
> V2: Raytheon Black Plate
> V3: Sylvania Gray Plate
> V4: Sylvania Gray Plate
> V5-V8: Mullard xf2 Double Getter EL34's
> 
> *YJM 100 4x12 Cabinet & Equipment of Choice:*
> 
> G12-65 matched full stack
> Late 80's ESP Kamikaze I (Neck: SD Hot Rails, Bridge: TB-4)
> 
> *YJM 100 4x12 Cabinet Preferences in Order:*
> 
> G12-65
> Vintage 30
> G12T-75
> G12M-25 55Hz (1969 Pulsonic Cones)
> 
> *JMP 2203 4x12 Cabinet Preferences in Order:*
> 
> G12M-25 55Hz (1969 Pulsonic Cones)
> G12-65
> Vintage 30
> G12T-75
> 
> P.S. To all YJM 100 owners: get yourself a pair or quad of G12-65's. You won't regret it!



Another G12-65 4x12 owner here. Fantastic.

Missing from your list though, late 70's G12M Greenbacks... Lead tone? Oh yes.


----------



## dash8311

And you *need* one of these:


----------



## keennay

Anyone here compared the YJM's EPA to a high quality attenuator (Aracom, etc)?

I think the EPA works great on this amp, but it's also my only experience with any sort of attenuation/power scaling quite frankly. I'm just curious... plus I might actually need one sometime in the future in the event I were to invest in an early Super Lead 100.



dash8311 said:


> Another G12-65 4x12 owner here. Fantastic.
> 
> Missing from your list though, late 70's G12M Greenbacks... Lead tone? Oh yes.



Really? How much different are the G12M 55Hz bass cones to the 75Hz lead cones... and the Pulsonic cones to the RIC then Kurt Mueller cones?

I'm actually eyeing either a quad or fullstack of G12H-30 55Hz bass cones, but I'm stuck on deciding to take either the Pulsonic, RIC, or Mueller route.



dash8311 said:


> And you *need* one of these:



Damn that looks nice!


----------



## SoloDallas

keennay said:


> Anyone here compared the YJM's EPA to a high quality attenuator (Aracom, etc)?
> 
> I think the EPA works great on this amp, but it's also my only experience with any sort of attenuation/power scaling quite frankly. I'm just curious... plus I might actually need one sometime in the future in the event I were to invest in an early Super Lead 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How much different are the G12M 55Hz bass cones to the 75Hz lead cones... and the Pulsonic cones to the RIC then Kurt Mueller cones?
> 
> I'm actually eyeing either a quad or fullstack of G12H-30 55Hz bass cones, but I'm stuck on deciding to take either the Pulsonic, RIC, or Mueller route.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that looks nice!



I have (compared) the EPA with the Aracom, and I like the Aracom better. Because, it - to my ears - keeps the sound more true to what it is. Matter of fact, I switched off the EPA and only use the Aracom even with my YJM100.


----------



## dash8311

You can also blend the two as well, having the Aracom do the heavy portion of attenuating then bringing down the EPA to taste.


----------



## SoloDallas

dash8311 said:


> You can also blend the two as well, having the Aracom do the heavy portion of attenuating then bringing down the EPA to taste.




This I haven't tried - sounds brilliant; Have you?


----------



## keennay

Can you also add a PPIMV?

.........I kid, I kid.


----------



## dash8311

SoloDallas said:


> This I haven't tried - sounds brilliant; Have you?



Yes sir, the EPA set to a higher dB setting does in fact run the tubes near a more normal operating temperature (not _hotter_ per se, but certainly hotter than full EPA attenuation!).

I've never tried a PPIMV, only the Aracom Pro 2 and Marshall EPA means of attenuation.

The people I look up to for my playing & tone do not use a PPIMV, so neither do I. If I want their tone, you have to pay to play, and most importantly, *put in the time*.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Hey guys, I finally received my Kramer Pacer Vintage. You can read my review below, if you're interested.



http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/70159-kramer-pacer-vintage-tiger.html#post1131525


----------



## Shazbot

Anyone using the Bad Bob Booster with the YJM??? I've heard good thing but can't find any quality dips.


----------



## John 14:6

Shazbot said:


> Anyone using the Bad Bob Booster with the YJM??? I've heard good thing but can't find any quality dips.



Is that the one Bob is using here? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGy0pPllHVQ]Marshall - Big Bob's Marshall Warehouse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## keennay

Shazbot said:


> Anyone using the Bad Bob Booster with the YJM??? I've heard good thing but can't find any quality dips.



Mine was built-in an old Analogman modded Tube Screamer (Silver Mod) pedal, and I'd play it through the low input channel of my JMP 2203. When the boost & overdrive were both activated through the low input channel, I'd achieve the same amount of gain & tone as if I'd only use the Tube Screamer through the high input channel.

Essentially it was as if I added another gain stage to my JMP as opposed to stacking an overdrive pedal.

I stupidly sold the Tube Screamer/Bad Bob pedal months ago on this forum.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> If you are thinking of going the rout of a Custom Shop historic, I'd definitely recommend a 58. Take a look at both guitars below. Ones a 58 and ones a 59. As you can see, huge price difference. I don't really know why (if someone can tell me, please do, I've been wondering). I do know that the 58s are meant to be a plaintop and the 59s are meant to be flametops. I think the 59 has an every so slightly thinner neck. I'd love to A/B my 58 with a 2013 59 and see whats different.
> 
> If you shop around you can get some seriously nice fametops on the 59s. You can get some pretty nice ones too on the 58s despite them being plaintops. Mine is a plaintop, but its got some flame and some sexy grain going on.
> 
> Gibson Custom 1959 Les Paul Reissue VOS - Lemonburst | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Gibson Custom 1958 Les Paul Reissue "Made To Measure" - Lemonburst, Gloss | Sweetwater.com
> 
> 
> I love my 58. Its really grown on me again the last few weeks. I've thought about selling it but every time I pick it up, I can't bare to think of letting it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking to spend less, the Standard is great. Coil tapping, phaze control and pure bypass built in. They have a slim 60s neck. You can go with a AAA flametop and Min-e Tune or a AAAA flamtop and regular chrome tuners.
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Standard Plus - 2014, Honeyburst | Sweetwater.com
> 
> 
> If you want to go cheaper than that, theres the Studio Pro. Its like a standard without the binding, phaze, pure bypass and AAAA flametop basically. Sometimes they do have a bit of a flame in them.
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Studio Pro - 2014, Fireburst Candy | Sweetwater.com



Good info for people lookin. I will add only that if you can swing it, go the Custom Shop route vs. USA brand stuff. You will be happy you did. Finding a GOOD USA brand stuff is a lot harder than it seems. QC is very erratic with that line, a bit better with the CS. 

You're right about the 58's being cheaper. The main reason is the tops and neck. Not everyone likes the necks as they have more shoulder, but if you are out for a plaintop, you can find some KILLEr deals on 58's that are from the CS. Just make sure you play them before hand to see if you can handle the neck. I had a beautiful 58 but I just could not adapt to the neck at all so I ditched it. But that said, you could stumble on a so-so top R9 that has a huge ass neck and 2K more in price so do your research! 



dash8311 said:


> And you *need* one of these:



nice



keennay said:


> Mine was built-in an old Analogman modded Tube Screamer (Silver Mod) pedal, and I'd play it through the low input channel of my JMP 2203. When the boost & overdrive were both activated through the low input channel, I'd achieve the same amount of gain & tone as if I'd only use the Tube Screamer through the high input channel.
> 
> Essentially it was as if I added another gain stage to my JMP as opposed to stacking an overdrive pedal.
> 
> I stupidly sold the Tube Screamer/Bad Bob pedal months ago on this forum.




I recently picked up a Rook Royale from Mojohand FX originally intended to use with my Class 5, I first ran it in front of the YJM. I'm impressed. Before I only had the EP boost in front (behind an MXR phase 90) and would only use the on board boost of the YJM for my VH1/II tone. Now with the rook, I get a little bit better boosted tone (than vs. the YJM boost circuit) and I still use the EP booster half of the Royale. The cool thing about the Royale is it has a trebble knob so you can tweak that vs. opening up the EP pedal and throwing the switches inside to alter the frequency instead. I don't drive the rook distortion that much with a lot of gain, more volume than gain but it adds some nice body to it. And the cool thing is, you can throw a switch and change the position of the EP in relation to the rook distortion. Either before or after, both yield different tones. I like mine after the rook distortion but it's all relative. 

Now when I use the Rook Royale with the Class 5 it does sound better, but man, I am SO used to more speakers. Going from a 4x12 to a 1x10 really sounds flat. I did also swap out my stock Class 5 speaker with a Celestion G10 greenback, better speaker but it's so new it adds to the stiffness of the sound.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Good info for people lookin. I will add only that if you can swing it, go the Custom Shop route vs. USA brand stuff. You will be happy you did. Finding a GOOD USA brand stuff is a lot harder than it seems. QC is very erratic with that line, a bit better with the CS.
> 
> You're right about the 58's being cheaper. The main reason is the tops and neck. Not everyone likes the necks as they have more shoulder, but if you are out for a plaintop, you can find some KILLEr deals on 58's that are from the CS. Just make sure you play them before hand to see if you can handle the neck. I had a beautiful 58 but I just could not adapt to the neck at all so I ditched it. But that said, you could stumble on a so-so top R9 that has a huge ass neck and 2K more in price so do your research!



I'd love to get a 59 some day, but theres no way I'll spend ~€5000 unless I know its going to be the perfect one for me. Its definitely got to have a flametop something like one of these. I love a really deep flame.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I'd love to get a 59 some day, but theres no way I'll spend ~€5000 unless I know its going to be the perfect one for me. Its definitely got to have a flametop something like one of these. I love a really deep flame.




Ah sounds like CC9 is right up your alley!


----------



## Tone Slinger

dash8311 said:


> Yes sir, the EPA set to a higher dB setting does in fact run the tubes near a more normal operating temperature (not _hotter_ per se, but certainly hotter than full EPA attenuation!).
> 
> I've never tried a PPIMV, only the Aracom Pro 2 and Marshall EPA means of attenuation.
> 
> The people I look up to for my playing & tone do not use a PPIMV, so neither do I. If I want their tone, you have to pay to play, and most importantly, *put in the time*.



Jarrell black sparkle guitar with David Bray plexi - YouTube

Some here (like Solo Dallas) have tried one (Bray Mod1), I've always been VERY impressed with any of David Brays amps and/or mods. I gather he essentially keeps the stock 2 gain stage plexi circuit. .Bray states that he keeps the Plexi "Architecture", so no additional gain stages/hi gain 'Whoring', ala Splawn, etc, etc. He says he goes over the entire circuit and changes certain component "Values & Composition" to get the tone he believes exemplifies the optimum plexi tone. Whatever the case may be, his amps have the best, warmest, brownest mids I've ever heard. He also uses a 'Volume control' he dubs the 'Wife knob' which I understand is a PPIMV.

KILLER tone for sure !


----------



## Tone Slinger

duncan11 said:


> Ah sounds like CC9 is right up your alley!



THAT is probably the most beautiful burst I've ever seen ! Honestly.......that is MAGNIFICENT


----------



## duncan11

Tone Slinger said:


> THAT is probably the most beautiful burst I've ever seen ! Honestly.......that is MAGNIFICENT



Go look at the price for CC9....and then tell me what you think...

...the ones red posted are other R9 reissues....and about 2x LESS cost than what Gibson is charging for CC9....it's beyond ridiculous for that one....and yet their flame is JUST as good and strong as only a HANDFULL of CC9's that I've seen. For the coin they are charging, there are far too few 'good' tops which mimic the original to justify that price.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Go look at the price for CC9....and then tell me what you think...
> 
> ...the ones red posted are other R9 reissues....and about 2x LESS cost than what Gibson is charging for CC9....it's beyond ridiculous for that one....and yet their flame is JUST as good and strong as only a HANDFULL of CC9's that I've seen. For the coin they are charging, there are far too few 'good' tops which mimic the original to justify that price.



Pfft 

Its only €12,200. That pocket change to anyone 

seriously though, thats a bit insane, even if it is beautiful.


----------



## SoloDallas

Yep same old story. I was back then and I still am now a fan of real old 1950s Les Paul wood. For that kind of money you CAN get a conversion. Real 1950s wood. I got me 2!


----------



## Redstone

There is a beautiful 1952 conversion LP on ebay, but at €22,000 I don't think I'll be picking it up any time soon 

1952 Gibson Les Paul "1959 Burst Conversion" GIE0038 | eBay

That thing cost more than all 3 of my main guitars. I still haven't added a Strat to my collection. My 2204 still isn't fixed, so I can't sell it yet.


----------



## dash8311

That Gretsch is amazing.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> That Gretsch is amazing.



Its a great guitar, but a little bit low output. That could have something to do with the wiring. I'm waiting to find someone that I can trust to have a look at it. I have a feeling someone messed with it a bit at some point and didn't put it back in perfect order. Sadly, the binding is cracking a lot so I have to glue it back on.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> There is a beautiful 1952 conversion LP on ebay, but at €22,000 I don't think I'll be picking it up any time soon
> 
> 1952 Gibson Les Paul "1959 Burst Conversion" GIE0038 | eBay
> 
> That thing cost more than all 3 of my main guitars. I still haven't added a Strat to my collection. My 2204 still isn't fixed, so I can't sell it yet.



Is that a 68 reissue SG? Nice.


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Is that a 68 reissue SG? Nice.



Its an Angus Young sig SG. Its basically a 67-68 Reissue with Angus's name on it.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Its an Angus Young sig SG. Its basically a 67-68 Reissue with Angus's name on it.



I thought those Angus models were black for some reason. I knew he is normally associated with the late 60s SGs.


----------



## moesley

Redstone said:


> Its an Angus Young sig SG. Its basically a 67-68 Reissue with Angus's name on it.



I like it and I want it


----------



## dash8311

duncan11 said:


> I thought those Angus models were black for some reason. I knew he is normally associated with the late 60s SGs.



Gibson USA AY SG for the first couple years: cherry

Gibson Custom Shop AY SG, thunderbolt inlays, signed and played, aged: cherry

Gibson USA AY SG, thunderbolt inlays: black

(As far as I know numerous versions of the AY guitar, Custom Shop or USA shop built, and of course I await to be corrected!)


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> I thought those Angus models were black for some reason. I knew he is normally associated with the late 60s SGs.



The newer ones with the lightning Inlays are mostly black, although you can see a hint of a wine-ish red come through some of them in the right light.

The older ones (like mine) were supposed to be a very dark red/brown colour. some of them were almost black, others were practically cherry red.

Here is a pic of a 2001 model thats for sale near me.





Here is one currently on ebay.


----------



## SoloDallas

Yep basically three models of the AY. All good. The first one came out in the 2000s I think, and they were a mixture of features of a late 1960s style Gibson SG Standard in dark cherry and an early 1970s one (be noted, shallow bevelling on the horns, etc.). Great guitar, really superb. Features the great Gibson Angus Young signature pickup. Had one and sold it because it was basically very similar to my original old ones. Recommended purchase, always.

Then, this was discontinued and two more (models) were made. A custom shop one and a USA standard. 
The custom shop model was split in two versions itself, the relic'd and signed one in a very dark cherry, only 50 made (I got number 37) and a VOS one (in the 300 numbers I seem to remember). Both of these came with a weird Seymour Dancan pickup, a modification of the Pearly Gates, modelled after an original PAF. Never liked this pickup. These guitars are shaped exactly - and I mean, I was astonished when I tried Angus' own original, as it felt astonishingly identical in feel, weight etc.- to Angus' original that I played for a while a month ago. Angus had told me they were copied, and precisely Gibson had scanned electronically Angus' guitar and replicated it. So these are exact replicas, not simply "inspired by" (laughs). 


Then we have the USA standard, comes in black, similar size, standard construction, small pickuard and AY sig Gibson bridge pickup.

Adding a few pics of mine for reference.

Angus Young second variation, custom shop, dark cherry, number 37, next to a couple originals ('68 on top, 1970 bottom)


CH6D0170 by SoloDallas, on Flickr

My number 37



CH6D9199 by SoloDallas, on Flickr

Angus' signature on mine



CH6D9200 by SoloDallas, on Flickr

The 50 guitars being played and signed by Angus.


----------



## marshallmellowed

SoloDallas said:


> Yep basically three models of the AY. All good. The first one came out in the 2000s I think, and they were a mixture of features of a late 1960s style Gibson SG Standard in dark cherry and an early 1970s one (be noted, shallow bevelling on the horns, etc.). Great guitar, really superb. Features the great Gibson Angus Young signature pickup. Had one and sold it because it was basically very similar to my original old ones. Recommended purchase, always.
> 
> Then, this was discontinued and two more (models) were made. A custom shop one and a USA standard.
> The custom shop model was split in two versions itself, the relic'd and signed one in a very dark cherry, only 50 made (I got number 37) and a VOS one (in the 300 numbers I seem to remember). Both of these came with a weird Seymour Dancan pickup, a modification of the Pearly Gates, modelled after an original PAF. Never liked this pickup. These guitars are shaped exactly - and I mean, I was astonished when I tried Angus' own original, as it felt astonishingly identical in feel, weight etc.- to Angus' original that I played for a while a month ago. Angus had told me they were copied, and precisely Gibson had scanned electronically Angus' guitar and replicated it. So these are exact replicas, not simply "inspired by" (laughs).
> 
> 
> Then we have the USA standard, comes in black, similar size, standard construction, small pickuard and AY sig Gibson bridge pickup.



Thanks SD, very interesting. How would you compare the AY sig pickup to the 57 Classic bridge for playing ACDC? I seem to remember you doing a comparison, but I don't remember your conclusion.


----------



## SoloDallas

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks SD, very interesting. How would you compare the AY sig pickup to the 57 Classic bridge for playing ACDC? I seem to remember you doing a comparison, but I don't remember your conclusion.




Not with the classic '57, never had any.
IF I may suggest one pickup, that would be the Manlius t-top. Best replica of a great sounding t-top I have ever owned.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Played a great, little gig (our bass-player's birthday; it was the very first one) with my YJM two days ago and it sounded glorious! I will get the recordings up as soon as possible, but until then, some pics of the "stage" before and after the show will have to do.


----------



## SoloDallas

Every time I see a 1959 used live my heart is filled with joy.
Say "no" to 5 gain stages amps, let's get back to great "natural" sounding amps!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

SoloDallas said:


> Every time I see a 1959 used live my heart is filled with joy.
> Say "no" to 5 gain stages amps, let's get back to great "natural" sounding amps!



Thank you so very much! Finally someone, who shares my opinion! A Super Lead doesn't only sound better, it's also as reliable most of the time, since it takes pedals very well (though I don't use alot) plus it looks a thousand times better!


----------



## SoloDallas

ACE,
you kidding? THESE are my favourite amps. Always been. These, 1987s, JTMs, etc.
The most modern amp I have is a 2203 from 1979 

It would bring "driven guitar" music back to musical audibility. Beautifully sounding stuff; skilfully played crafts of human touch. 

But I digress; at 46, I am a self declared old fart (but I work out lots though!)


----------



## olirc7usa

Hello

just recording with my YJM100 and TORPEDO LIVE






i'm enjoying all these '80 hard rock sounds with my YJM... BUT sometime i would like to add an extreme distortion pedal in front of it for my 7 strings guitar... 

anybody has tried a metal distortion in front of the yjm ?

(i have already tried a wampler triple wreck, but i was not satisfied)

i'm looking for a empress heavy ... or similar.... ?

thanks


----------



## 66 galaxie

Maybe try a Bogner Red pedal.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EC9In6hXhI]Bogner Ecstasy Red pedal demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Odin69

olirc7usa said:


> Hello...anybody has tried a metal distortion in front of the yjm ?
> 
> (i have already tried a wampler triple wreck, but i was not satisfied)
> 
> i'm looking for a empress heavy ... or similar.... ?
> 
> thanks


 
Yes. I use a Electro Harmonix - Metal Muff Nano once in awhile. It sounds pretty great boosted with a Suhr - Koko Boost. I just ordered a Suhr - Riot Reloaded and can't wait to give it a try too. I hope to have it before the weekend? I'll post again after I've had a few days with it.

You mentioned the Wampler - Triple Wreck, have you tried the Sovereign? It sounds pretty nice from some of the YT demos I've seen.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

How does the xotic EP Booster sound like with the YJM? As I said, I'am looking for a clean boost for my solos, that doesn't change the tone of my amp that much, it should just make it louder. I've heard that it's based on the old Echoplex, which I love, so should I give it a try?


----------



## jack daniels

Spark Mini Booster - Miniature Booster That Brings Tone To Life | TC Electronic

Highly recommended by Michael Casswell contributor instructor for Lick Library.


----------



## Tiboy

I cannot speak to the YJM, but my PT100 and VM like the EP. I think the EP adds more than just a volume boost. What it adds I like. The Suhr Koko Boost in green mode is an excellent clean boost, but you pay a premium for it.


----------



## Odin69

The EP booster sounds great with the YJM as does the Koko boost. If you have the cash I'd recommend the Koko boost. That doesn't mean that the ep isn't as good as the koko. The koko just has the added function of a seperate mid-boost section.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

jack daniels said:


> Spark Mini Booster - Miniature Booster That Brings Tone To Life | TC Electronic
> 
> Highly recommended by Michael Casswell contributor instructor for Lick Library.



That Spark sounds amazing! I'am definitely gonna try this one out. It sounds great and isn't as expensive as the EP.


----------



## Shazbot

66 galaxie said:


> Maybe try a Bogner Red pedal.
> 
> Bogner Ecstasy Red pedal demo - YouTube



Good lord that Demo starts off really bad. I thought it got better towards end. 

If you're going to the Spark Booster, get the regular sized one. It has a great EQ and will give you excellent tone shaping options.


----------



## SoloDallas

Don't forget about the Schaffer Replica with the YJM. They sound terrific together.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2FyUvvlfyU]AC/DC's "You Shook Me All Night Long" The Schaffer Replica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dash8311

Sounds so good.


----------



## marshallmellowed

SoloDallas said:


> Don't forget about the Schaffer Replica with the YJM. They sound terrific together.
> 
> AC/DC's "You Shook Me All Night Long" The Schaffer Replica - YouTube



Just curious, in this video, is your guitar tone being mixed with the guitar from the original track(s), or is all of the guitar we hear yours?


----------



## Redstone

I've got to say, my Schaffer and EP booster go well together. The Schaffer is on all the time and set at 11 o clock and I put in the EP whenever I want a VH-ish boost. Using both separately, you get two different flavours of boost.


----------



## donbarzini

marshallmellowed said:


> Just curious, in this video, is your guitar tone being mixed with the guitar from the original track(s), or is all of the guitar we hear yours?



sounds like the original mixed in to me....


----------



## dash8311

Fil is on the right track most of the time, over Angus' part.


----------



## SoloDallas

donbarzini said:


> sounds like the original mixed in to me....



Nope. Thanks - it means much to hear you say so - but it's me only (on the right side). 

My process: I split the track in two channels (left & right).
Then I mono the left channel and eliminate the right channel completely from the audio. 

So basically, you are listening to the left side mono'd. 
Additionally, I put my own playing to the outmost right side of the panning. Sometimes I may add some delay or reverb with a tad of return to the left channel as well, to help the track "bind" together better. 

So Angus is not there at least for the rhythm track (unless there is spillover into Malcolm's microphone). For the solos, most of the time they are mixed/placed in the center at mixdown; that implies that you will hear it as well. 

So I try to max out my loudness at least at his same level on the track; recently I tried to make my solos even louder than the originals.


----------



## SoloDallas

marshallmellowed said:


> Just curious, in this video, is your guitar tone being mixed with the guitar from the original track(s), or is all of the guitar we hear yours?




Me most of the time; for solos, when they were originally mixed down in the center of the stereo panning, you will also hear Angus'. 
I try to pan myself all to the right and max out my loudness level to at least match his, so that my sound will be at least as hearable as his and the hypothetic match evaluated by the listener. 

Basically, for years now, I have been trying to put the money where my mouth was. And I tend to play more than speak


----------



## goonies

i need some help with my YJM100.

I cannot use more than 9 o clock on middle. More than that the sound start to be dark and muddy special with a BBpreamp in front. 

BB preamp gain 10 oclock, volume, 4-5 o clock.

I don´t understand why. I´m using 4 EL34 JJ (changed today) or 4 EL34 groove. Change V1 JJ V2 mullard and V4 JJ. V3 still original, i guess i´m not using because i dont use effects. EPA 8 to 9 o clock. using 100% power the same problem.

bias 38mA.

presence:0
Bass: max
mid: 8 - 9 o clock, some times off
treble: 3-4 o clock
volume1: 3 to 5 o clock; input 1 high
volume2 OFF, no jumping

Cabinet: 2x12 closed back vintage30 



thanks


----------



## moesley

Hi I think you got the same problem as I did. If you plug in the lower channel 1 plug does it sound normal then? If so here you can find some more info about the problem Marshall YJM100 schematic?

Or it could be noisegate related to, thats what they told me when they repaired mine.


----------



## goonies

moesley,

i´ll try lower input 1.

thanks!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

SoloDallas said:


> Don't forget about the Schaffer Replica with the YJM. They sound terrific together.
> 
> AC/DC's "You Shook Me All Night Long" The Schaffer Replica - YouTube



Yeah, that's true. I've commented on your Facebook posts quite a lot too, saying, that I need one, but I still don't know, how it's gonna sound like with my settings and if it fits to the music I play (since I don't play AC/DC or Van Halen all the time). Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Redstone

I've just read over your original post. Are you looking for something that jsut raises the volume. Like a footswitch that switches the amp from 9 o lock on the EPA to 10 o clock, or something similar?.

What are your settings? I'll do a little recording of the EP booster and the Schaffer separately if you like.

I'll try using them both through the loop too. When I ran my Bad Monkey through the loop, it was almost like turning it from 9 o clock on the EPA to 10 o clock.

EDIT: I just tried the EP though the loop and it give a fairly big volume boost depending on where you set it. If you've got an overdrive or distortion pedal, try putting it through the loop and setting it so that it sound as close to your normal tone as possible.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'm still on a kick w/the built in OD 

Was just responding to a thread about the Marshall BBII, and it dawned on me that I haven't used an OD other than the one built into the amp since I finally started experimenting w/it.


----------



## Redstone

The built in boost is great for some added gain. Its a shame it sounds a little bit odd to me unless I use both channels with channel 2 on 7+. Sometimes I do decide to use it just for the fun of it. What I like about all 3 pedals is that they don't completely change the tone, they just add to it a little.

The YJM is the delicious Steak and the Built in boost, EP booster and Schaffer are different sauces. You can add a little big of sauce to put a little twist on the original flavour.


----------



## SoloDallas

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Yeah, that's true. I've commented on your Facebook posts quite a lot too, saying, that I need one, but I still don't know, how it's gonna sound like with my settings and if it fits to the music I play (since I don't play AC/DC or Van Halen all the time). Help would be much appreciated.



I'll help you in any way I can brother. 

Here's one hint I'd start from.

Now, the original Schaffer-Vega - as you may know by now - was a wireless system with onboard compressor and an amplifier (originally intended to drive a speaker - very powerful). While it is true that Angus Young used it as his only guitar effect for over 8 years, he was not the only one to use it. 



> AC/DC, Aerosmith, America,Bay City Rollers, Beach Boys, Billy Joel, Black Sabbath, Bob Seger, Bob Weir, Bob Welch, Bootsy Collins, Boston, Chic, Clarence Clemons, Derringer, Earth Wind & Fire, Electric Light Orchestra, Elvin Bishop, Fleetwood Mac, Foghat, Foreigner, Frank Zappa, Heart, Heatwave, Janis Ian, Johnny Guitar Watson, Kansas, Kiss, L.T.D., Mahogany Rush (Frank Marino), Mandre, Nektar, Pat Travers, Peter Frampton, Peter Gabriel, Pink Floyd, Randy Bachman, Rolling Stones, Rufus, Stephen Stills, Steve Miller, Steven Van Zandt, Styx, A Taste of Honey, Thin Lizzy, Tom Petty, Todd Rungren, Van Halen (Eddie), Yes, ZZ Top,The 5th Dimension, The Grateful Dead.




Non-exhaustive list of clients (courtesy of Ken Schaffer). 

As you can see, it is "classic rock, Dance, blues, ... " related. Not only one style.
It was used cross musical genre/style, as it should be the case with "any musical sounding device". 

It is a compressor working in unison with a very powerful clean boost. 
It will make the sound of your guitar "good" (I'm smiling).

ETA: apologies for cluttering this thread with the Schaffer Replica continuously!


----------



## JimiRules

goonies said:


> i need some help with my YJM100.
> 
> I cannot use more than 9 o clock on middle. More than that the sound start to be dark and muddy special with a BBpreamp in front.
> 
> BB preamp gain 10 oclock, volume, 4-5 o clock.
> 
> I don´t understand why. I´m using 4 EL34 JJ (changed today) or 4 EL34 groove. Change V1 JJ V2 mullard and V4 JJ. V3 still original, i guess i´m not using because i dont use effects. EPA 8 to 9 o clock. using 100% power the same problem.
> 
> bias 38mA.
> 
> presence:0
> Bass: max
> mid: 8 - 9 o clock, some times off
> treble: 3-4 o clock
> volume1: 3 to 5 o clock; input 1 high
> volume2 OFF, no jumping
> 
> Cabinet: 2x12 closed back vintage30
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



I set mine up a tad different as I jump the channels, but I do notice that the lower I run my EPA the darker the amp gets. I see yours is set from 8 to 9 o'clock. I would think setting your EPA that low, maxing your bass and running no presence would make the amp sound muddy.

I run my EPA around 10-11 o'clock and I'm able to run every EQ to the max (except for presence which is always at zero) without it sounding muddy.


----------



## goonies

JimiRules said:


> I set mine up a tad different as I jump the channels, but I do notice that the lower I run my EPA the darker the amp gets. I see yours is set from 8 to 9 o'clock. I would think setting your EPA that low, maxing your bass and running no presence would make the amp sound muddy.
> 
> I run my EPA around 10-11 o'clock and I'm able to run every EQ to the max (except for presence which is always at zero) without it sounding muddy.



I said it wrong, in fact I use the EPA 3 to 4 o´clock. It´s almost full. i think 3 o clock it´s 50W.

i´ll make a video to demonstration.

The middle compress the sound, very weird.


----------



## goonies

here is some record. The sound start at 1:54 min. I show the EPA at 3:00 in the begining.

Onboard boost at 6:36 (sound weird, too much compression) 

all other boost is bbpreamp. The volume 1 (low settings 7:50 min)with boost sound very weird. The middle compress the sound and muddy 9:00min.

recorded with 1 SM57.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvf9bkDbNdY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## John 14:6

goonies said:


> here is some record. The sound start at 1:54 min. I show the EPA at 3:00 in the begining.
> 
> Onboard boost at 6:36 (sound weird, too much compression)
> 
> all other boost is bbpreamp. The volume 1 (low settings 7:50 min)with boost sound very weird. The middle compress the sound and muddy 9:00min.
> 
> recorded with 1 SM57.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvf9bkDbNdY&feature=youtu.be


A you talking about the feedback sounding squeal? Are you running the amp's on-board booster at the time you are using the BB Preamp? If so, it will probably squeal like a stuck pig. That is a ton of gain in your signal going into the amp.


----------



## goonies

John 14:6 said:


> A you talking about the feedback sounding squeal? Are you running the amp's on-board booster at the time you are using the BB Preamp? If so, it will probably squeal like a stuck pig. That is a ton of gain in your signal going into the amp.



i only use 1 boost at time. When i engage bbpreamp, i turn off onboard boost. i´m too close the amp.

the problem it´s not the feedback. The sound with low volume and boost sounds wrong.


----------



## John 14:6

goonies said:


> i only use 1 boost at time. When i engage bbpreamp, i turn off onboard boost. i´m too close the amp.
> 
> the problem it´s not the feedback. The sound with low volume and boost sounds wrong.


Turn up the EPA or the volume. The amp will sound fuzzy when just cracked on, and the boost can sound thin and trebley when used at really low volumes. The DOD 250/ DOD YJM308 overdrive pedals have a lot of high end to them. This is what Yngwie has always used. The EPA is great for taming the insane amount of volume of a cranked non-master volume Marshall and making it club friendly, but the YJM100 is not a "bedroom" amp. You can use it as such and it will sound good though NOTHING like it does when it is cranked up a little. Try your booster with the EPA set around 10:30 to 12:00 (clock face) position and I bet it will sound AMAZING.

Below is from the amp's designer Santiago Alvarez:

Hello,

I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.

*1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:*
Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.

*2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...*
Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers. 

*3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.*
This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).

*4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design*
Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.

As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.

This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"

*5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...*

...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.

There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.

*6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit*

One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.


Hope it helps
Santiago


----------



## marshallmellowed

If you want to demonstrate accurately how the amp is behaving (just the amp), I recommend bypassing all the external pedals completely by plugging your guitar directly into the amp. This removes any question that something in your pedal board or other external gear is having an effect. For what it's worth, I don't think high settings of the on board boost, combined with high settings of the input volume(s) yields a very pleasant tone, too fizzy & muddy IMO. I never run the boost gain past 12:00, but I do run the boost level pretty high, or maxed.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> The built in boost is great for some added gain. Its a shame it sounds a little bit odd to me unless I use both channels with channel 2 on 7+. Sometimes I do decide to use it just for the fun of it. What I like about all 3 pedals is that they don't completely change the tone, they just add to it a little.
> 
> The YJM is the delicious Steak and the Built in boost, EP booster and Schaffer are different sauces. You can add a little big of sauce to put a little twist on the original flavour.



Well said. I am finding this is also true of what I'm toying with. (no TSR....yet!) On board boost is great, I dig it. EP boost is awesome, really makes my Goldie shine and sounds vintage. The Rook Royale (which has an EP boost in it) goes right in front, and opens up a lot of different 'sauces'. I feel I get the closest to VH tone with the EP and the on board boost engaged, vintage LP tone, just the EP and the onboard boost off, everything else, the Rook. What I love about the Rook is, even setting it medium high, it doesn't seem to overpower or oversaturate the signal. It's adding some for sure, but i'm now fully convinced that my experience has shown me that only a handful of amps can take a good boost/distortion pedal in front and NOT ruin the tone. The YJM is obviously the top of the 'short list' of amps that can do that.


----------



## John 14:6

goonies said:


> i only use 1 boost at time. When i engage bbpreamp, i turn off onboard boost. i´m too close the amp.
> 
> the problem it´s not the feedback. The sound with low volume and boost sounds wrong.


 Try replacing the V1 first gain stage preamp tube under the can. I got some squeals and tone trouble when that tube went bad. I bought some NOS RFT 12ax7's and some of them were about dead already. They did make funny noises and the amp did not sound too great with the bad ones in there.


----------



## goonies

John 14:6 said:


> Turn up the EPA or the volume. The amp will sound fuzzy when just cracked on, and the boost can sound thin and trebley when used at really low volumes. The DOD 250/ DOD YJM308 overdrive pedals have a lot of high end to them. This is what Yngwie has always used. The EPA is great for taming the insane amount of volume of a cranked non-master volume Marshall and making it club friendly, but the YJM100 is not a "bedroom" amp. You can use it as such and it will sound good though NOTHING like it does when it is cranked up a little. Try your booster with the EPA set around 10:30 to 12:00 (clock face) position and I bet it will sound AMAZING.
> 
> Below is from the amp's designer Santiago Alvarez:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.
> 
> *1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:*
> Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.
> 
> *2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...*
> Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers.
> 
> *3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.*
> This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).
> 
> *4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design*
> Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.
> 
> As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.
> 
> This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"
> 
> *5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...*
> 
> ...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.
> 
> There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.
> 
> *6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit*
> 
> One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> Santiago



I´m running with 100W mode and EPA at 3:00 o clock in this clip. All the time.

This is close to full power. I think its more than 50W power.

The low volume, i meen the volume control 1 high input. When i turn the knob volume down(9:00), and engage the boost. The sound is wrong. 


When I turn the Knob volume 1 high, full. The sound it´s much better.

It´s too much distortion for me, but cool for high gain.


----------



## goonies

marshallmellowed said:


> If you want to demonstrate accurately how the amp is behaving (just the amp), I recommend bypassing all the external pedals completely by plugging your guitar directly into the amp. This removes any question that something in your pedal board or other external gear is having an effect. For what it's worth, I don't think high settings of the on board boost, combined with high settings of the input volume(s) yields a very pleasant tone, too fizzy & muddy IMO. I never run the boost gain past 12:00, but I do run the boost level pretty high, or maxed.



i agrree with you. high settings of the on board boost combined with high settings of th input volume it´s muddy and fuzzy(like a fuzz pedal).

I like to run level boost max and gain 7:00 to 10:00 o clock. Most of the time i run clean boost with gain off, but some times i like more gain, and turn the knob up to 12:00 to. 

The major problem is the knob volume 1 set low and boost set high.

I ´m try without the pedalboard.

thanks


----------



## goonies

John 14:6 said:


> Try replacing the V1 first gain stage preamp tube under the can. I got some squeals and tone trouble when that tube went bad. I bought some NOS RFT 12ax7's and some of them were about dead already. They did make funny noises and the amp did not sound too great with the bad ones in there.



i´ll try new tubes. recent chaged a V1 to JJ. 

thanks!


----------



## SoloDallas

Goonies,
I listened to your recording, and it's got the typical superb character of a cranked 1959. The best sound in the world.
Reminder: setting mids, treb past 6/7 should never be done anyway, as the amp works best at around 5. Volume - yes - but mids/treb, presence pushed to the extremes... not good. 

I don't think it gives results on any 1959 of any era. 

There were guitar players setting all at 10, but then they controlled from within the guitar tone. They were doing that as an effect itself (everything on 10)


----------



## indeedido

I agree. I keep the minds and treble both on 5 and presence around 4.


----------



## dash8311




----------



## SoloDallas

For someone like me, the above picture rocks on multiple levels, you know.


----------



## JimiRules

SoloDallas said:


> Goonies,
> I listened to your recording, and it's got the typical superb character of a cranked 1959. The best sound in the world.
> Reminder: setting mids, treb past 6/7 should never be done anyway, as the amp works best at around 5. Volume - yes - but mids/treb, presence pushed to the extremes... not good.
> 
> I don't think it gives results on any 1959 of any era.
> 
> There were guitar players setting all at 10, but then they controlled from within the guitar tone. They were doing that as an effect itself (everything on 10)



I'll have to give these setting a try. I usually crank my mids, then keep my bass and treble around 7-8, sometimes more depending on the room. Then my presence is at zero.


----------



## SoloDallas

JimiRules said:


> I'll have to give these setting a try. I usually crank my mids, then keep my bass and treble around 7-8, sometimes more depending on the room. Then my presence is at zero.



JR,
with the premise that there are probably not "bestest" settings (i.e., your settings might musically work with your gear etc. etc.), the settings I gave are - generically - AC/DC settings. 

It's how Malcolm and Angus Young used to (and much likely still) set their amps. 

There is a reason for this, and I was told the reason in person by Angus himself. 
The reason is, "they sound the best when recording". They are definitely "cleaner" settings than cranking everything up, and supposedly (not my quote!) "this is where Marshall amps work at their best" (I think Malcolm and a few sound engineers and producers - including Tony Platt, with whom I too spoke in person - tried/confirmed/worked this etc.).

In my numerous attempts at recording (many of those posted on youtube) I think I found the same "evidence". Microphones, recording gear in general and even, mixing sounds together, *benefit* very much from the cleaner settings. By cleaner, in no way I am referring to *clean* in absolute terms!

We're always referring to a sound they call *clean dirty*. 
Tony Platt defined it as such and told me Mal and Angus call it as such as well. 

_Clean dirty_. 

The only downside to this?

_Needs skill to play guitar. Cleaner settings make playing electric guitar harder. _

ETA: many people always ask me about settings of my amp when they listen to something I recorded trying to match Angus' sound/tone on a given album.
When I reply most of the time that the settings are the usual ones, some people get puzzled. "How is it possibile that if the settings are the same, the sound changes?" is the question.

The answer is, production differences. 

This includes specifically (and more or less, in the proper order):

- amplifier head(s). Every single head will have a different (although slightly) sound. Angus - for example - used/uses: 1959s, 1987s, 2203s, JTM50s, JTM45s, Wizard Vintage & Modern classics (BOTH!) - the list goes on. 
- difference in speakers (G12Ms, G12-65s, ... )
- Different guitar(s)
- different tracking consoles (Neve of different types, SSLs, ... )
- different microphones (*fundamental!*)
- different _microphone placement_
- even just "different rooms" or *different speaker cabinet placements in the same room*!
- Different microphone pre-amplifier settings (Let There Be Rock is an example of this)
- different mixing styles (and mixing console boards etc.) at the end of the recording process. 
- Different mastering of the final album will sound different.


----------



## JimiRules

SoloDallas said:


> JR,
> with the premise that there are probably not "bestest" settings (i.e., your settings might musically work with your gear etc. etc.), the settings I gave are - generically - AC/DC settings.
> 
> It's how Malcolm and Angus Young used to (and much likely still) set their amps.
> 
> There is a reason for this, and I was told the reason in person by Angus himself.
> The reason is, "they sound the best when recording". They are definitely "cleaner" settings than cranking everything up, and supposedly (not my quote!) "this is where Marshall amps work at their best" (I think Malcolm and a few sound engineers and producers - including Tony Platt, with whom I too spoke in person - tried/confirmed/worked this etc.).
> 
> In my numerous attempts at recording (many of those posted on youtube) I think I found the same "evidence". Microphones, recording gear in general and even, mixing sounds together, *benefit* very much from the cleaner settings. By cleaner, in no way I am referring to *clean* in absolute terms!
> 
> We're always referring to a sound they call *clean dirty*.
> Tony Platt defined it as such and told me Mal and Angus call it as such as well.
> 
> _Clean dirty_.
> 
> The only downside to this?
> 
> _Needs skill to play guitar. Cleaner settings make playing electric guitar harder. _
> 
> ETA: many people always ask me about settings of my amp when they listen to something I recorded trying to match Angus' sound/tone on a given album.
> When I reply most of the time that the settings are the usual ones, some people get puzzled. "How is it possibile that if the settings are the same, the sound changes?" is the question.
> 
> The answer is, production differences.
> 
> This includes specifically (and more or less, in the proper order):
> 
> - amplifier head(s). Every single head will have a different (although slightly) sound. Angus - for example - used/uses: 1959s, 1987s, 2203s, JTM50s, JTM45s, Wizard Vintage & Modern classics (BOTH!) - the list goes on.
> - difference in speakers (G12Ms, G12-65s, ... )
> - Different guitar(s)
> - different tracking consoles (Neve of different types, SSLs, ... )
> - different microphones (*fundamental!*)
> - different _microphone placement_
> - even just "different rooms" or *different speaker cabinet placements in the same room*!
> - Different microphone pre-amplifier settings (Let There Be Rock is an example of this)
> - different mixing styles (and mixing console boards etc.) at the end of the recording process.
> - Different mastering of the final album will sound different.




Yeah, I understand. My main guitar is a Gibson SG Standard. I also use a Strat, and a Epi Les Paul every once in a while. If these are AC/DC settings, then I'm definitely interested in trying them out. Jimi may be my favorite player, but as far as rhythm sounds go, AC/DC has my favorite tone.


----------



## Redstone

I've got so many favourite AC/DC tones. I love the tone from the first 15 seconds of Rock n Roll Singer, especially those jangly E chords. I wish I could replicate that tone.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5wznYdjvww]AC/DC - High Voltage - Rock 'n' Roll Singer HD - YouTube[/ame]

I also love the rhythm tone from Touch Too Much, Shot down in flames, Walk all over you, Beating around the bush and Night Prowler. Hells Bells also comes to mind as well as so many others.

I'm still finding my YJM a little dark sometimes (especially compared to my other amps). I think its a side effect of the EPA as the more I turn it up, it starts to sound a little brighter and dirtier, even if it does get deafeningly loud 

I was planning on getting an attenuator like the Aracom Pro2, but my plans for a Strat got in the way. I'm still trying to sell off my 2204. I put my JMD up for sale too. I still like both, but I find myself plugging into my YJM or even JCM1 most of the time and wont have much time to play all amps with college starting in a few months.


----------



## SoloDallas

Redstone said:


> I've got so many favourite AC/DC tones. I love the tone from the first 15 seconds of Rock n Roll Singer, especially those jangly E chords. I wish I could replicate that tone.
> 
> AC/DC - High Voltage - Rock 'n' Roll Singer HD - YouTube
> 
> I also love the rhythm tone from Touch Too Much, Shot down in flames, Walk all over you, Beating around the bush and Night Prowler. Hells Bells also comes to mind as well as so many others.
> 
> I'm still finding my YJM a little dark sometimes (especially compared to my other amps). I think its a side effect of the EPA as the more I turn it up, it starts to sound a little brighter and dirtier, even if it does get deafeningly loud
> 
> I was planning on getting an attenuator like the Aracom Pro2, but my plans for a Strat got in the way. I'm still trying to sell off my 2204. I put my JMD up for sale too. I still like both, but I find myself plugging into my YJM or even JCM1 most of the time and wont have much time to play all amps with college starting in a few months.



Whats not to like in all those you mentioned! 
Also personal favourites.

Now regarding RnR Singer,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfq99TtF6-4]AC/DC's "Rock 'n' Roll Singer" - YouTube[/ame]

it was 1959 Super Lead recorded with a Neumann U47FET on a Neve console with 1073 Modules. It IS replicable with a 1959, G12Ms and a decent sounding SG.
I only went so close up there, but that was years ago. I'd be much closer now. 
Solos at the time (1970's AC/DC) - most of the times - had the tone knob closed at least partially, if not most. This would give the sound more body and let the guitar sing more. 

The EPA will take away drive and frequencies at low loudness settings, nothing to do about that (works great when let louder though)


----------



## JimiRules

I think my favorite AC/DC tone is For Those About to Rock (We Salute You).


----------



## SoloDallas

JimiRules said:


> I think my favorite AC/DC tone is For Those About to Rock (We Salute You).



We salute you too!

That would be mostly 2203 for rhythm parts, with solos (seemingly) played exclusively with a 50 watts head, I think with a 1987 model. For solos specifically, the Schaffer-Vega Diversity System was used on every single track. There's no way of getting that sound without the SVDS (you will easily hear a lot of bass frequencies going on, one of the characteristics of the Schaffer-Vega)

Rhythm may or may not have been played with the SVDS, but the important thing is that the amp was for the most part a 2203 (or an early, 1981 JCM800 which should be the same circuit still for the time). 

Speakers were seemingly G12-65s for rhythm and G12Ms for solos.

I think I was able to almost decently capture that vibe here:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3YP-_xrg2I[/ame]


----------



## FennRx

What kind of amp is the dude with the Les Paul using?


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> What kind of amp is the dude with the Les Paul using?



I'm no expert, but it looks like a Line 6 Spider


----------



## FennRx

Redstone said:


> I'm no expert, but it looks like a Line 6 Spider



well fvck you then, i'm not posting the clips of my Line 6 Spider


----------



## Redstone

FennRx said:


> well fvck you then, i'm not posting the clips of my Line 6 Spider



:frown:


----------



## goonies

i really prefer a power attenuator than EPA.

I´m using a THD hot plate and -4db and -8db, there is no sound difference, even -12db.

i think EPA decreases power saturation and low end.

by the way, what microphone preamp do you use to record?


----------



## FennRx

since no one is talking about the best amp made in 30 years I'll go ahead and bump it. 

Here's some clips from the gig the other night.

The first one shows how well the YJM cleans up. The only effect I used was the EP Booster for the lead:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tad9tDppTvk

And here it gets pretty raunchy- just the way I like it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upv9zYosRgA


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Okay, now on to something completely different! 

What kind of amp is the guy with the Explorer using?


----------



## marshallmellowed

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Okay, now on to something completely different!
> 
> What kind of amp is the guy with the Explorer using?



No idea, but he looks German, and he likes checkered patterns.


----------



## SwampThing

So I'm hoping this gets buried under 100 + pages-

I really want a YJM. GAS'ing bad.


----------



## Redstone

SwampThing said:


> So I'm hoping this gets buried under 100 + pages-
> 
> I really want a YJM. GAS'ing bad.



There are a few on Ebay, two up for auction and 3 "buy it now". The buy it now ones are at $2625-2700, which is little bit pricey, although they have gone for as much as $3500. One of those is open to offers.


----------



## SwampThing

Redstone said:


> There are a few on Ebay, two up for auction and 3 "buy it now". The buy it now ones are at $2625-2700, which is little bit pricey, although they have gone for as much as $3500. One of those is open to offers.




Oh I know. I'm watching them like a hawk.

Long story short Uncle Sam owes me a lump sum of money for services rendered. I should be receiving said payment soon.


I've looked into EVERY mod there is and every company that does them. I keep coming back to the YJM. The only reason I keep coming up with NOT to buy it is the the little letters YJM on the front lol. That is fading fast.

Overall has anyone in the thread NOT been happy with it and why?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SwampThing said:


> Oh I know. I'm watching them like a hawk.
> 
> Long story short Uncle Sam owes me a lump sum of money for services rendered. I should be receiving said payment soon.
> 
> 
> I've looked into EVERY mod there is and every company that does them. I keep coming back to the YJM. The only reason I keep coming up with NOT to buy it is the the little letters YJM on the front lol. That is fading fast.
> 
> Overall has anyone in the thread NOT been happy with it and why?



I think it would have been cool for the YJM logo to say YJMP


----------



## Redstone

Those letters on the front make no difference. Most people wont even notice them. I think they look better than the MK II on the front of the 1959slp reissue. YJM is only one letter away from JMP.






I think there was one or two guys that didn't really like their YJMs. One ended up going for a JVMJS instead. I can't remember why he wasn't a fan of it though. I wouldn't swap my YJM for anything. I've owned 3 large amps over the past two years and the YJM is the one that I always end up plugging into. Its perfect for me. It takes any pedals I use very well so I can go from AC/DC to Van Halen and a whole lot in between. The built in boost does a great job too and its really convenient. The noise gate and reverb are great too.


----------



## FennRx

no complaints here. I can play late at night without waking the family or I can peel paint off the walls. Gig too small for a 4x12? adjust the wattage and use my 50w 2x12.

throw an EP Booster at about 11:00 in front of it and watch out.


----------



## SwampThing

I know It's a ridiculous reason not to like an Amp lol- You guys are all echoing solid reasons. Mine is this- I'm coming into a sum of money that I will not always have. I have a chance to buy pretty much any Marshall amp I want. I want to jump on that opportunity. The fact I can indeed go from FREE to Van Halen is very seductive.


----------



## FennRx

I would have preferred it say JMP on the front as well. But if tone is what really matters?

If you played two les pauls.....one was kinda ugly but had the best neck and the most authentic PAF sound vs the super vintage-looking one with an uncomfortable neck and a really dull and muddy sound, which would you buy?


----------



## SwampThing

FennRx said:


> I would have preferred it say JMP on the front as well. But if tone is what really matters?
> 
> If you played two les pauls.....one was kinda ugly but had the best neck and the most authentic PAF sound vs the super vintage-looking one with an uncomfortable neck and a really dull and muddy sound, which would you buy?




The ugly betty no doubt. 

Have any of you used the Auto-bias feature yet? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Redstone

Autobias is great. Luckily, I've never had to replace any tubes, but it seems to fix most random occurrences with the amp. People have come into the thread looking for help with an issue and most of the time, running the autobias fixes it. If it ever starts to sound a little odd, run the autobias and it might just do the trick.

Another great feature is if one or two of your power tube breaks, its switches to 50W mode and uses the two good tubes.

The only problem I can think of with the amp is that a few of them seem to develop dodgy noise gates. A certain chip seems to go bad in a few of the amps. Tripleinside had it go in his YJM and replaced it himself. I doubt its an expensive fix, but odds are you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## Redstone

I think the forum goofed. Never seen this happen before.


----------



## SwampThing




----------



## JimiRules

SwampThing said:


> The only reason I keep coming up with NOT to buy it is the the little letters YJM on the front lol. That is fading fast.



Chances are you will be the only one who knows that those letters are there. I've played countless gigs with mine where guitar players from other bands in the area will catch me before I leave the stage for our first break. They're usually like, "oh my god! Your amp sounds awesome. I can't believe it, what year is your plexi?" Then I explain to them what the amp is and they just stand there looking at me like they have no clue what I'm talking about. There's been a guy who's been to a few of our shows and he always makes a point to come up and say something about it.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

SwampThing said:


> Oh I know. I'm watching them like a hawk.
> 
> Long story short Uncle Sam owes me a lump sum of money for services rendered. I should be receiving said payment soon.
> 
> 
> I've looked into EVERY mod there is and every company that does them. I keep coming back to the YJM. The only reason I keep coming up with NOT to buy it is the the little letters YJM on the front lol. That is fading fast.
> 
> Overall has anyone in the thread NOT been happy with it and why?



If you can get your hands on one, go for it!! I'am not a big fan of Yngwie either, though I really respect his playing. I'am a Southern -, classic rock and blues guy, as well as 80's metal (yes, I'am a shredder as well, but it depends on the music I'am playing of course). Pair it up with a 1960AX and you got your classic Plexi tone. I also use a TC Electronic Spark Mini Booster (highly recommended, it's amazing!) for my solos and it's just a prefect match. It also takes pedals very well and absolutely LOVES a Cry Baby! 

To make a long story short: Get one, it's the best amp made in 30 years! 



P.S: It can also get your Slash tonezzz, if that's what you're after as well.


----------



## SwampThing

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> If you can get your hands on one, go for it!! I'am not a big fan of Yngwie either, though I really respect his playing. I'am a Southern -, classic rock and blues guy, as well as 80's metal (yes, I'am a shredder as well, but it depends on the music I'am playing of course). Pair it up with a 1960AX and you got your classic Plexi tone. I also use a TC Electronic Spark Mini Booster (highly recommended, it's amazing!) for my solos and it's just a prefect match. It also takes pedals very well and absolutely LOVES a Cry Baby!
> 
> To make a long story short: Get one, it's the best amp made in 30 years!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: It can also get your Slash tonezzz, if that's what you're after as well.



Thanks brother. I appreciate it.

And NO I'm not lookin for Saul's tone


----------



## Redstone

You can pull a lot of tones out of a YJM (or even a regular plexi). I was expecting my YJM to be a one-trick-pony with an added boost. I was surprised. Even without any pedals, you can get a heck of a lot tones out of it. Your guitars volume knob is like a blend-able clean channel. Not to mention, its a pretty decent bass amp.


----------



## SwampThing

Thanks guys. I will definitely keep you guys updated


----------



## Tripleinside

hello gang, i'm having this wild idea and would like your input.

i can get my hands on an affordable 1987x and i'm thinking of getting that and to get rid of the yjm.
The yjm is doing my back in, too heavy/big to carry around at gigs, getting a bit wary of the electronics side even if it's been flawless since i fixed the noise gate.

on the other hand a 1987x is smaller and bound to be lighter, i can easily add a PPIMV to reach that plexi tone heaven. i'm not sure i'll miss the reverb and noise gate. 

Has anyone who got the 2 amps would care to comment ?

thanks!


----------



## FennRx

Tripleinside said:


> hello gang, i'm having this wild idea and would like your input.
> 
> i can get my hands on an affordable 1987x and i'm thinking of getting that and to get rid of the yjm.
> The yjm is doing my back in, too heavy/big to carry around at gigs, getting a bit wary of the electronics side even if it's been flawless since i fixed the noise gate.
> 
> on the other hand a 1987x is smaller and bound to be lighter, i can easily add a PPIMV to reach that plexi tone heaven. i'm not sure i'll miss the reverb and noise gate.
> 
> Has anyone who got the 2 amps would care to comment ?
> 
> thanks!



just like a frenchman to give up. 

seriously though, save the YJM and buy the 1987x separately.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Tripleinside said:


> hello gang, i'm having this wild idea and would like your input.
> 
> i can get my hands on an affordable 1987x and i'm thinking of getting that and to get rid of the yjm.
> The yjm is doing my back in, too heavy/big to carry around at gigs, getting a bit wary of the electronics side even if it's been flawless since i fixed the noise gate.
> 
> on the other hand a 1987x is smaller and bound to be lighter, i can easily add a PPIMV to reach that plexi tone heaven. i'm not sure i'll miss the reverb and noise gate.
> 
> Has anyone who got the 2 amps would care to comment ?
> 
> thanks!



Are you nuts? Keep the YJM! A PPIMV won't work as well as the EPA and you'll definitely miss the extra feautures. If you like the sound of a 1987x better (may be the case too), then just drop the YJM in 50 watt mode, you got a 1987x then.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

SwampThing said:


> And NO I'm not lookin for Saul's tone



Thank god for that!


----------



## Tripleinside

won't comment on the french cliché...

below noon, the epa cuts a lot of the gain. i think i'll give it one more chance, i'll get an attenuator to try using less of the epa, and hire roadies to carry the fat cow around


----------



## Redstone

No doubt that the YJM is a heavy beast. I wouldn't sell it though. You could probably find a used 1987x fairly cheap. I've seen used 1959s go for as low as €500-600 in near mint condition.


----------



## marshallmellowed

If I had to cart mine around on a regular basis, I'd probably sell it too, or modify an aluminum dolly to haul it on. If you want light weight and are not stuck on having tubes, look into the Axe Fx. I had a 1987x that I added a PPIMV to, it deifinetly helped but I ended up selling it. If you do go that route, be sure and get an xl (has the fx loop).


As for the aluminum dolly, I was totally serious. We have a heavy case at my work that holds radar equipment (2 man lift). I purchased an aluminum dolly that is level when layed down (support handles), and bolted the underside of the case to the dolly. Now, we just wheel the dolly wherever needed, lay it back on the support handles, open the lid (which has latches), and remove the equipment. You could get an amp head case and do the same thing, only problem would be if you don't have room to haul the dolly and case in your vehicle. They probably have smaller equipment dollys available that might work.


----------



## Tripleinside

how did your 1987x with PPIMV compare to the Yjm with epa at around noon, it terms of gain ? 
how about the tone ?

in pubs or venues now, the noise level is quite reglemented here, last gig, the drummer was playing behind a plexiglass wall, and the YJM was set to 50w with the epa a tad below noon. just the limit before she opens up. The audience was stunned by the sound, (their words) but i know the amp was sounding nowhere as it does when the epa is past noon and it pissed me off.

thanks about the cart i made one already


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tripleinside said:


> how did your 1987x with PPIMV compare to the Yjm with epa at around noon, it terms of gain ?
> how about the tone ?
> 
> in pubs or venues now, the noise level is quite reglemented here, last gig, the drummer was playing behind a plexiglass wall, and the YJM was set to 50w with the epa a tad below noon. just the limit before she opens up. The audience was stunned by the sound, (their words) but i know the amp was sounding nowhere as it does when the epa is past noon and it pissed me off.
> 
> thanks about the cart i made one already



Well, it's been several years ago when had the 1987x, but to give you an idea, it did not have as much low end as the YJM, and my JVM 410 actually sounded better. I also tried a THD attenuator before adding the PPIMV, and it muddied up the tone (IMO). A PPIMV (or any master volume) is going to make the amp sound similar to other master volume amps, it won't sound like a cranked amp. If you really need to lose the weight of the YJM, I'd probably look at something with power scaling or a better attenuator (maybe Aracom).


----------



## Tripleinside

cheers ! i think i'll go the attenuator way


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

SoloDallas said:


> I'll help you in any way I can brother.
> 
> Here's one hint I'd start from.
> 
> Now, the original Schaffer-Vega - as you may know by now - was a wireless system with onboard compressor and an amplifier (originally intended to drive a speaker - very powerful). While it is true that Angus Young used it as his only guitar effect for over 8 years, he was not the only one to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-exhaustive list of clients (courtesy of Ken Schaffer).
> 
> As you can see, it is "classic rock, Dance, blues, ... " related. Not only one style.
> It was used cross musical genre/style, as it should be the case with "any musical sounding device".
> 
> It is a compressor working in unison with a very powerful clean boost.
> It will make the sound of your guitar "good" (I'm smiling).
> 
> ETA: apologies for cluttering this thread with the Schaffer Replica continuously!



I recently got Schaffer GAS again! Like I said, I would love to know how it sounds like with my settings on the YJM. I can post my settings and setup here, if that helps. I would totally appreciate it, if you could do a recording with this particular setup. Thanks in advance,

ACE


----------



## Redstone

I could throw something together, but my mic isn't very good. I made a clip a few days ago for someone wondering about the Schaffer. I'll put it below. I'm not sure if it was recorded with my laptop mic, or my USB mic. It kinda sound like my laptop. I never checked if it was selected as the input. My settings are below. The fist part is just my YJM, second part is the Schaffer with both knobs at 11 o clock, third part is the Schaffer with both knobs at 1 o clock, fourth part is the Schaffer with both knobs fully up. The 3 chords at the end are my YJM on its own, Schaffer just under 12 o clock, then my Bad Monkey and Schaffer together. The Schaffer works really well with other overdrives pedals.

My settings were:
P: 0
B: 6
M: 5.5
T: 5.5
V1: 10
V2: 7
EPA: 9 o clock
No Gate or Reverb

If it sounds a little bit odd, that because of my mic. Its a crappy USB mic.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm100-and-schaffer-replica[/SC]


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> I could throw something together, but my mic isn't very good. I made a clip a few days ago for someone wondering about the Schaffer. I'll put it below. I'm not sure if it was recorded with my laptop mic, or my USB mic. It kinda sound like my laptop. I never checked if it was selected as the input. My settings are below. The fist part is just my YJM, second part is the Schaffer with both knobs at 11 o clock, third part is the Schaffer with both knobs at 1 o clock, fourth part is the Schaffer with both knobs fully up. The 3 chords at the end are my YJM on its own, Schaffer just under 12 o clock, then my Bad Monkey and Schaffer together. The Schaffer works really well with other overdrives pedals.
> 
> My settings were:
> P: 0
> B: 6
> M: 5.5
> T: 5.5
> V1: 10
> V2: 7
> EPA: 9 o clock
> No Gate or Reverb
> 
> If it sounds a little bit odd, that because of my mic. Its a crappy USB mic.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm100-and-schaffer-replica[/SC]



Yeah, I've been listening to it this morning already, sounds very good! I'd like, however, know how it's gonna sound like with my settings for a solo boost. Maybe you or Fil (?) can put something up?

Cheers.


----------



## Redstone

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Yeah, I've been listening to it this morning already, sounds very good! I'd like, however, know how it's gonna sound like with my settings for a solo boost. Maybe you or Fil (?) can put something up?
> 
> Cheers.



What are your settings and I'll see what I can do in the next few days.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> What are your settings and I'll see what I can do in the next few days.



Allright, my settings are:

Presence: 6
Bass: 3-4 (mostly 4 though)
Middle: 6
Treble: 4
Volume I: 10
Volume II: 7

I also use a 1960AX just like you with the reverb on about 10 o' clock and no boost. 

I use my Explorer mostly, as well as my LP Junior or my Strat, so I'd recommend you use your LP, since that gives the closest tone I think.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dash8311

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Allright, my settings are:
> 
> Presence: 6
> Bass: 3-4 (mostly 4 though)
> Middle: 6
> Treble: 4
> Volume I: 10
> Volume II: 7
> 
> I also use a 1960AX just like you with the reverb on about 10 o' clock and no boost.
> 
> I use my Explorer mostly, as well as my LP Junior or my Strat, so I'd recommend you use your LP, since that gives the closest tone I think.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I would do this but don't have an LP 

With looking at your settings though, you would have to dial the input volumes way back. The Replica has a ton of compression and boost on tap.


----------



## Redstone

Here is a short clip. My Mic was in the exact same place as the one I posted earlier, since I didn't move it. Again, tone will vary in person (The amp on its own and with the Schaffer sound a lot better in person, trust me on that). The first bit of the clip is just the YJM and LP (tone and volume on 10) with your settings and the second bit has the Schaffer added in with both knobs at about 12 o clock (half way). You'll hear me switch it on roughly half way through the clip.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm100-and-schaffe-ace-settings[/SC]


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Redstone said:


> Here is a short clip. My Mic was in the exact same place as the one I posted earlier, since I didn't move it. Again, tone will vary in person (The amp on its own and with the Schaffer sound a lot better in person, trust me on that). The first bit of the clip is just the YJM and LP (tone and volume on 10) with your settings and the second bit has the Schaffer added in with both knobs at about 12 o clock (half way). You'll hear me switch it on roughly half way through the clip.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/redstonemusic/yjm100-and-schaffe-ace-settings[/SC]



Sounds awesome! I'am actually already convinced, that I'am gonna get one soon.


----------



## Redstone

Anyone ever find themselves flip flopping with their YJM? Some days a can't get enough of playing it. Like today, it sounded absolutely perfect. I played until my fingers were hanging by a thread. Other days, I just play it for a few minutes and it just doesn't sound right. It seems like there is too much bottom end in the tone. Its not crisp. Its flubby and dark. Sometimes this lasts for a while, maybe a few days or so. Then it just seems to start sounding right again. I don't think its the amp, since it runs as well as it did the day I got it. I think it might just be my ears adjusting in a weird way. Might have to get them checked out. Has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Anyone ever find themselves flip flopping with their YJM? Some days a can't get enough of playing it. Like today, it sounded absolutely perfect. I played until my fingers were hanging by a thread. Other days, I just play it for a few minutes and it just doesn't sound right. It seems like there is too much bottom end in the tone. Its not crisp. Its flubby and dark. Sometimes this lasts for a while, maybe a few days or so. Then it just seems to start sounding right again. I don't think its the amp, since it runs as well as it did the day I got it. I think it might just be my ears adjusting in a weird way. Might have to get them checked out. Has anyone experienced anything like this?



Experience having kids-I'm lucky to turn the YJM on once a month now & both 'channels' sound perfect every time!

Any guitar too!


----------



## keennay

Redstone said:


> Anyone ever find themselves flip flopping with their YJM? Some days a can't get enough of playing it. Like today, it sounded absolutely perfect. I played until my fingers were hanging by a thread. Other days, I just play it for a few minutes and it just doesn't sound right. It seems like there is too much bottom end in the tone. Its not crisp. Its flubby and dark. Sometimes this lasts for a while, maybe a few days or so. Then it just seems to start sounding right again. I don't think its the amp, since it runs as well as it did the day I got it. I think it might just be my ears adjusting in a weird way. Might have to get them checked out. Has anyone experienced anything like this?



Yep, I catch myself flip-flopping between my YJM & JMP 2203. I'm just wondering are these amps supposed to sound 'bright'? My YJM never has... although I'm running a 220V transformer on mine here in the US (even after playing through Greenbacks, G12-65's, G12T-75's, & Vintage 30's).

It's built for 230V, so I'm wondering how much of a difference 10V would yield in overall tone.


----------



## Redstone

Odds are that I wont be able to take it to college (although my room could fit it) so I'll probably appreciate it a lot more then. I'm glad I kept my JCM1C. If I can't bring my YJM, I'd have nothing without the JCM.

As for having kids, I'm definitely going to play things safe and try to hold off on that for at least another 10 years. No way I could afford to support a child. On a side note, a guy I used to be friends with in Primary School has just gotten someone pregnant. No job, didn't finish school, spends all day in the town park smoking or at home getting drunk and/or high. I feel sorry for the kid that will have to grow up him as a father, if he will even take responsibility for the child.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> Anyone ever find themselves flip flopping with their YJM? Some days a can't get enough of playing it. Like today, it sounded absolutely perfect. I played until my fingers were hanging by a thread. Other days, I just play it for a few minutes and it just doesn't sound right. It seems like there is too much bottom end in the tone. Its not crisp. Its flubby and dark. Sometimes this lasts for a while, maybe a few days or so. Then it just seems to start sounding right again. I don't think its the amp, since it runs as well as it did the day I got it. I think it might just be my ears adjusting in a weird way. Might have to get them checked out. Has anyone experienced anything like this?



Yeah I get that from time to time. Mine always seems to sound super bright when it starts sounding funky to me. Usually I'll play my YJM 3 out of every 4 practices and 3 out of every 4 gigs. On the 4th practice or gig I'll play my TSL60.


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> Anyone ever find themselves flip flopping with their YJM? Some days a can't get enough of playing it. Like today, it sounded absolutely perfect. I played until my fingers were hanging by a thread. Other days, I just play it for a few minutes and it just doesn't sound right. It seems like there is too much bottom end in the tone. Its not crisp. Its flubby and dark. Sometimes this lasts for a while, maybe a few days or so. Then it just seems to start sounding right again. I don't think its the amp, since it runs as well as it did the day I got it. I think it might just be my ears adjusting in a weird way. Might have to get them checked out. Has anyone experienced anything like this?


Many people complain that tube amps can sound different from one day to the next. I have heard a few theories over the years, but I don't know that I believe any of them. Sometimes I think it is just the player. I too have days where I pick up the guitar and just frustrate myself quickly. I end up wishing I had not plugged in at all. I have heard my favorite players like Jeff Beck and George Lynch say the same thing. George Lynch had some theory about the electrons in the air affecting the tubes or something like that.


----------



## JimiRules

John 14:6 said:


> Many people complain that tube amps can sound different from one day to the next. I have heard a few theories over the years, but I don't know that I believe any of them. Sometimes I think it is just the player. I too have days where I pick up the guitar and just frustrate myself quickly. I end up wishing I had not plugged in at all. I have heard my favorite players like Jeff Beck and George Lynch say the same thing. George Lynch had some theory about the electrons in the air affecting the tubes or something like that.



I think your mood affects things as well. Sometimes when I'm in kind of a bad frame of mind and I plug in, more times than not things just don't happen. The guitar and amp sound bad. I don't play things as fluid or clean as I normally do, and everything just seems off. If I'm running through songs on our set list just to keep them fresh, I end up making mistakes on songs that I can play in my sleep. Usually when that happens I just shut things down and stop or else I end up in a worse mood than when I started. I hate it when things like that happen on gig days, because you have no choice but to struggle through it.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> I think your mood affects things as well. Sometimes when I'm in kind of a bad frame of mind and I plug in, more times than not things just don't happen. The guitar and amp sound bad. I don't play things as fluid or clean as I normally do, and everything just seems off. If I'm running through songs on our set list just to keep them fresh, I end up making mistakes on songs that I can play in my sleep. Usually when that happens I just shut things down and stop or else I end up in a worse mood than when I started. I hate it when things like that happen on gig days, because you have no choice but to struggle through it.


Yup, I am right there with you. I bet even Hendrix had a few of those days too. Jeff Beck says he will try to play himself out of a bad mood and it usually just ends up making things worse. I have days where part of me wants to see how far I can throw my guitar.


----------



## JimiRules

John 14:6 said:


> I have days where part of me wants to see how far I can throw my guitar.



That comment reminds me of a gig I had a few months ago. I normally play my SG 95 percent of the time. I don't know if I need to change out the tuners, or just take it in and get it set up. It plays well, but the G string has problems staying in tune. I literally have to tune it in between every song. One night we were about 5 songs into our first set, and like I said I had to tune that string in between each of the songs. We start the next song, and I'm playing chords and bam, the G string is out of tune horribly. I step on my tuner and tune it and continue playing. A few strums and its out of tune again. I tune it and it's time for me to go into a lead, so I play the lead and the string is out of tune from playing the lead. I tune it, play a couple of strums, and it's out of tune. We make it to the end of the song and I put the guitar down and played my Les Paul in it's place for the rest of the night. I was so mad. I swear if it had been the Epiphone SG that I owned prior I would have probably smashed the guitar on stage.


----------



## dash8311

JimiRules said:


> It plays well, but the G string has problems staying in tune.



Hey Jimi, have you tried graphite in the nut?

I use it religiously on all 4 SGs and they're brilliant.


----------



## JimiRules

dash8311 said:


> Hey Jimi, have you tried graphite in the nut?
> 
> I use it religiously on all 4 SGs and they're brilliant.



Yeah, the last time I changed strings I took a pencil and did that. It's frustrating as hell. Especially during gigs. It only happens with my SG and Les Paul. My Strats stay in tune great.


----------



## dash8311

Time for the hardware store graphite tube. Load up those grooves.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> Yeah, the last time I changed strings I took a pencil and did that. It's frustrating as hell. Especially during gigs. It only happens with my SG and Les Paul. My Strats stay in tune great.


It could be time for a new nut also. It sounds like the nut slot for the G string has a problem. Either that or the bridge saddle does. It could just be something as simple as widening the slot for the G string on the nut. The best string lubricant was the GHS Graph-it-All, but they stopped making it. I now use the Planet Waves Lubrikit.


----------



## JimiRules

dash8311 said:


> Time for the hardware store graphite tube. Load up those grooves.



I'll give that a try.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules; said:


> I'll give that a try.


 Some form of lube is always good to use on all of the contact points for the strings. But to me it sounds like your nut is not properly cut at the G string. It probably needs to be widened so the string will stop catching on it. That and some lube should get rid of your tuning headaches.


----------



## JimiRules

John 14:6 said:


> Some form of lube is always good to use on all of the contact points for the strings. But to me it sounds like your nut is not properly cut at the G string. It probably needs to be widened so the string will stop catching on it. That and some lube should get rid of your tuning headaches.



What's the best way to widen it? File?


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> What's the best way to widen it? File?


 Here is a video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=racmaWTYvNg]Filing the Guitar Nut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

Here is a cool YJM100 video you guys may not have seen.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTKYxJ06xxk]Marshall YJM Jam by AlexK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

I wonder if he is using that Ultimate Attenuator. Its a little too blurry to work out if it says on or off. It definitely sounds good regardless.

I've been enjoying the crap out of my YJM the past few weeks. I've really been digging it with my Les Paul.


----------



## JIMJAM

Fkn A! He played more notes in that one vid than I played in the last month! Yeah I am running stereo and enough pedals to open a store to experiment with but yet to get that tone. Mostly fooling around with slight delay/reverb betreen 2 cabs on different sides of the room. Been trying to get that wide open expansive lush sound. It amazing how you will spend hours and hours until 2am and finally "nail it". Then the next day you crank it up and it sounds like crap. Its like wth was I thinking? But yeah great vid.


----------



## dash8311

YJM100 and The Schaffer Replica

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPAbOvBPXhs"]AC/DCs "Gone Shootin'" w/ The Schaffer Replica[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I wonder if he is using that Ultimate Attenuator. Its a little too blurry to work out if it says on or off. It definitely sounds good regardless.
> 
> I've been enjoying the crap out of my YJM the past few weeks. I've really been digging it with my Les Paul.



I've been in the UK for the past 3 weeks, (no I didn't go to Milton Keynes but on one train I was on we passed the station) no guitar playing until last nite, the unbeatable combo of CC2 and the YJM remains unbroken.... 

I did stop into a few music stores while there, namely in Glasgow and Edinburgh. One store had a vintage 70's plexi 100w head, only 700 quid. My local GC has one similar age/condition and is 3x the price. New prices are the US street pricing in GBP it seemed. Take for instance CC12, at one store it was about 4600GBP. That's our USD price over here for the same guitar. 

I did get a new strap though...


----------



## Redstone

3 weeks without playing guitar? Ouch. I've got to get my hands on one at least every few days. Its going to be hell if I can't bring my YJM to college. Good thing I kept my JCM1C, or I'd have nothing to play through.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> 3 weeks without playing guitar? Ouch. I've got to get my hands on one at least every few days. Its going to be hell if I can't bring my YJM to college. Good thing I kept my JCM1C, or I'd have nothing to play through.



Think the decision will be roommate OR the YJM since it's so big!! when I was in college I'd go over to my friends dorm room and we'd jam and just open the windows and angle the amps towards them so anyone out in the quad below would get a free show. In the winter that ledge under the windows was or quick chiller for beer. sub zero temps with wind and snow can take a warm beer can to perfect chilled temp in minutes!


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> Think the decision will be roommate OR the YJM since it's so big!! when I was in college I'd go over to my friends dorm room and we'd jam and just open the windows and angle the amps towards them so anyone out in the quad below would get a free show. In the winter that ledge under the windows was or quick chiller for beer. sub zero temps with wind and snow can take a warm beer can to perfect chilled temp in minutes!



Space isn't an issue for me luckily. I got insanely lucky and got a humungous room all to myself for an astonishingly good price. Seriously, its nicer than my room at home  I'm more worried about how much vibration my YJM causes. Maybe I'll pick up an old 2x12 and slap some greenbacks into it. Nobody has a room next to me, but someone has a room under me, so vibrations and bass could be a problem.


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> Space isn't an issue for me luckily. I got insanely lucky and got a humungous room all to myself for an astonishingly good price. Seriously, its nicer than my room at home  I'm more worried about how much vibration my YJM causes. Maybe I'll pick up an old 2x12 and slap some greenbacks into it. Nobody has a room next to me, but someone has a room under me, so vibrations and bass could be a problem.



I have a really good and effective way to take care of the situation if your downstairs neighbor comes up to complain while about the vibration. Say "vibrations? I'll show you some real vibrations." Then go over and turn the EPA off and launch into the riff to Iron Man. Chances are when they go downstairs and see that half their stuff that used to be hanging on the wall is now on the floor they will probably let the small vibrations slide.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> I have a really good and effective way to take care of the situation if your downstairs neighbor comes up to complain while about the vibration. Say "vibrations? I'll show you some real vibrations." Then go over and turn the EPA off and launch into the riff to Iron Man. Chances are when they go downstairs and see that half their stuff that used to be hanging on the wall is now on the floor they will probably let the small vibrations slide.



 Not a bad idea. I'm sure they'd rather settle for a few minor vibrations coming through the walls, compared to having walls that are no longer attached to the building 

Only problem is that they will be in the same house, so I can't stop them from coming in and switching off my amp. Might have to get a lock for my bedroom door then.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> Not a bad idea. I'm sure they'd rather settle for a few minor vibrations coming through the walls, compared to having walls that are no longer attached to the building
> 
> Only problem is that they will be in the same house, so I can't stop them from coming in and switching off my amp. Might have to get a lock for my bedroom door then.



Turn it all the way down, buy some plexi panels with some blankets, and mic it. Plug your headphones into a USB interface and play all night if you want to.

Just a pre-eviction idea


----------



## PowerTube44

Holme said:


>



Holy cow! I just joined here yesterday, and what do I see? I MADE this image years ago! Seriously.


----------



## Holme

PowerTube44 said:


> Holy cow! I just joined here yesterday, and what do I see? I MADE this image years ago! Seriously.



Welcome PT44! 

Cool & funny image!


----------



## PowerTube44

Holme said:


> Welcome PT44!
> 
> Cool & funny image!



Thanks! I've made a few over the years:


----------



## goonies

new power tubes, JJ preamp and 4 mullard pres

here some recording today with my YJM and vintage30. No Power attenuator.

presence full
bass 2:00 clock
mid 2:00 clock
treble 2:00 clock
Volume1 full

No boost.

SM57 close on 2x12 vintage30.Treble boost on mix and reverb.

https://soundcloud.com/user417988923/yjm-vintage30

i´m using a Fender american special with Seymour duncan 59 trembucker in bridge and a heavy gauge, 12 to 56 very hard to play, 4mm high on last fret.


----------



## Redstone

Sounds great. Can't believe you didn't use some kind of boost there. Most be coming from the presence being up that high. I don't usually ever put the presence past 9. It seems to go super fizzy and sharp when I do, at least with the EPA down at 9 o clock. I usually tend to keep the presence at 0 most of the time.


----------



## John 14:6

goonies said:


> new power tubes, JJ preamp and 4 mullard pres
> 
> here some recording today with my YJM and vintage30. No Power attenuator.
> 
> presence full
> bass 2:00 clock
> mid 2:00 clock
> treble 2:00 clock
> Volume1 full
> 
> No boost.
> 
> SM57 close on 2x12 vintage30.Treble boost on mix and reverb.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user417988923/yjm-vintage30
> 
> i´m using a Fender american special with Seymour duncan 59 trembucker in bridge and a heavy gauge, 12 to 56 very hard to play, 4mm high on last fret.


 Sounds Great! Man that must have been LOUD. I bet your neighbors love you.


----------



## goonies

Redstone said:


> Sounds great. Can't believe you didn't use some kind of boost there. Most be coming from the presence being up that high. I don't usually ever put the presence past 9. It seems to go super fizzy and sharp when I do, at least with the EPA down at 9 o clock. I usually tend to keep the presence at 0 most of the time.



was having problems with the sound. I replaced all the tubes, adjusted the bias and resolved, perfect! 

believes that the equalizer had stopped working? after replacing all the tubes its perfect, super sensitive eq! super power volume. very dinamic.

exactly. If you use less power, it is thin. EPA its great > 12:00.

I'm using a low output humbucker(duncan 59) and if I lower the volume of the guitar the sound is clean. No boost. the same with my 1959SLP. same gain.


----------



## goonies

John 14:6 said:


> Sounds Great! Man that must have been LOUD. I bet your neighbors love you.




thanks man! thanks to Jim Marshall! god bless him! 

yes! it´s very loud! bleeding ears loud!


----------



## martin7844

I want to try one of these out so badly, but i doubt any store within a 2 hour radius of me will get any in. 
I'm about to complete my dream rig though, pretty soon I'm gonna send my new super lead to ROCKSTAH-and get the mod 5-mod. Love that guitar tone. IF for some reason it ends up not living up to my expectations (highly unlikely) l'll probably sell it and some other gear and try to get a YJM. if I could find a good deal on one...


----------



## marshallmellowed

martin7844 said:


> I want to try one of these out so badly, but i doubt any store within a 2 hour radius of me will get any in.
> I'm about to complete my dream rig though, pretty soon I'm gonna send my new super lead to ROCKSTAH-and get the mod 5-mod. Love that guitar tone. IF for some reason it ends up not living up to my expectations (highly unlikely) l'll probably sell it and some other gear and try to get a YJM. if I could find a good deal on one...



Haven't read any reviews of Mark's brothers work on the "mod 5". I have read that it was a mod tuned by ear, unique for each amp.


----------



## dudu

I have just had a very brief encounter with the YJM100. I bought it used on eBay.
It arrived in mint condition, not a single scratch or spec of dust on it. Sadly, it had
other issues. The boost circuit is broken in a way that causes an impedance mismatch
in the high input on channel 1. Described here: Marshall YJM100 schematic? - AMPAGE Forum

As I only play and record at home these days, my setup consists of taking the
preamp signal and routing it into my DAW through power amp and cab sims.
I knew that a NMV amp would have a much weaker signal coming out of the FX
send jack, I just didn't know how much weaker. If I had to guess I would say
around 40dB weaker. This and the problem mentioned above made me decide to
return the amp. It's a pity, as sounded glorious and looked awesome next to my
AFD100:


----------



## Tripleinside

pity, i posted the fix to this issue. a cheap opamp to replace on the daughter board. 10 mn work with a good soldering station


----------



## dash8311

Ya, that's too bad, it's an easy fix.


----------



## keennay

I ordered an Aracom PRX150-DAG a week or two from today & it finally arrived 3 days ago. Since then I've spent the entire weekend playing on my YJM through the attenuator. Whoever said earlier that the EPA sounds weak compared to playing through a _real_ attenuator definitely wasn't kidding! Well, I wouldn't say it's weak... but the Aracom is so much better at attenuating without sacrificing EL34 power tube breakup. Although I've always had the opportunity to fully crank my YJM (unattenuated) through a G12-65 fullstack, this amp sounds absolutely monstrous cranked without the speaker breakup/overload. I'd almost think I'm playing through my JMP 2203! Too bad it's not with me here to compare side-by-side.

I guess it's safe to say that before this weekend I've never really experienced a true EL34 breakup in person, so much so that my MXR Custom Badass Modified O.D. has pretty much become irrelevant while combined with my YJM!


----------



## dash8311

keennay said:


> I ordered an Aracom PRX150-DAG a week or two from today & it finally arrived 3 days ago. Since then I've spent the entire weekend playing on my YJM through the attenuator. Whoever said earlier that the EPA sounds weak compared to playing through a _real_ attenuator definitely wasn't kidding! Well, I wouldn't say it's weak... but the Aracom is so much better at attenuating without sacrificing EL34 power tube breakup. Although I've always had the opportunity to fully crank my YJM (unattenuated) through a G12-65 fullstack, this amp sounds absolutely monstrous cranked without the speaker breakup/overload.
> 
> I guess it's safe to say that before this weekend I've never really experienced a true EL34 breakup in person, so much so that my MXR Custom Badass Modified O.D. has pretty much become irrelevant while combined with my YJM!



Nice!!! Glad to hear the positive feedback (and know why I didn't want to sell mine). You can't go wrong with good quality gear.

I would suggest, however, you move the Aracom on the other side of the amp, and away from the cloth blinds. They can get quite hot during the course of their normal operation and wouldn't want a minor thing like fire to ruin a perfectly good jam! 

PS, nice mic stand lol...


----------



## keennay

dash8311 said:


> Nice!!! Glad to hear the positive feedback (and know why I didn't want to sell mine). You can't go wrong with good quality gear.
> 
> I would suggest, however, you move the Aracom on the other side of the amp, and away from the cloth blinds. They can get quite hot during the course of their normal operation and wouldn't want a minor thing like fire to ruin a perfectly good jam!



Thanks for looking out man! Yeah, I'm already rocking a 220V transformer so I'd much rather keep the area safe.



dash8311 said:


> PS, nice mic stand lol...



Hey, whatever gets the job done!


----------



## Redstone

Nice! I've been considering on Aracom PRX150 for a long time now for my YJM (and any other future amp I get). I'm scared that I'll be hit with a huge tax/impurt duties bill. I bought a set of pre-wired strat pickups for about €155 and was hit with just under €70 for taxes and import duties, which is ridiculous. I'm scared shitless about what they might charge for the Warmoth parts I've ordered. I've still got the receipt for the charges too. Looks like they valued it at about €135 (which would mean they should charge about €31 VAT at 23%). Instead they charged €51.56 VAT and added on €14.50 for "other charges" and slapped €3.34 VAT on top of that charge too. The total was exactly €69.40 even thought it should be about €20 less.

Are there any major differences between the DAG and Pro2 models of PRX150? The website says the DAG has a high frequency cut switch and a fancier line out or something. I only really want the unit to attenuate, I've never used a line out in my life and I'm not really sure what the switch does (I'm assuming its a fat switch or something for feedback?).

EDIT: The DAG also supports 2 ohms.


----------



## dash8311

Correct RS, DAG is 2, 4, 8, and 16 ohms. Pro2 is 4, 8, and 16. More than enough to cover most users.

keennay, you running the EPA wide open and the step attenuation on "E"? Must be smokin' loud, watch yer ears man


----------



## keennay

Yeah, EPA is at 100% but the DAG is at C. I'm 20 feet away so I think I'm good... I think. I may have already lost a bit of my hearing.

I remember the first time I played through my JMP 2203: I wore earplugs, set everything on 10, stood in front of the stack and played the low E chord. Thought I was still safe? Nope... it felt like my intestines were on the verge of dropping.


----------



## John 14:6

Well, due to an unforeseen opportunity to purchase a main guitar from one of my favorite and best players on the planet, I may actually be selling my YJM100 to recoup the cash I put out. My wife has been extremely cool and says I should not sell my beloved amp. That said, I am still thinking about it so PM me if you may be looking for a clean and babied YJM100.

Here is the guitar I bought. It is the sunburst Strat that he talks about right around the 0:30 mark in this video. Lincoln Brewster put the stock Fender Custom Shop pickups back in the guitar before he sold it and noticed the 56 stamp. He always thought it was a 57 reissue until then. He has played this guitar on his last four records and toured with it too. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkT4tLiH32M]Lincoln Brewster's Live Guitar Rig Set Up - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meWZRR3HhGY]Lincoln Brewster jam - CMS@Overlake 2007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dash8311

Nice guitar.

Listen to your wife.


----------



## FennRx

number of strats made in the past 60+ years: 348573248905705059768767
number of YJM100s: 1500


----------



## Mat_P

FennRx said:


> number of strats made in the past 60+ years: 348573248905705059768767
> number of YJM100s: 1500



+1


----------



## 4Horseman

Sorry John, but trading your YJM for a Strat is silly. Sell something else.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Chance of me giving up my YJM for even EVH's or Clapton's guitar = 0%* 


* this statement could change if ever presented with the opportunity


----------



## keennay

John 14:6 said:


> My wife has been extremely cool and says I should not sell my beloved amp.



*Some people just don't realize how lucky they have it in the world.*


----------



## John 14:6

FennRx said:


> number of strats made in the past 60+ years: 348573248905705059768767
> number of YJM100s: 1500


 The chance to own the actual Strat that was used on many of my favorite songs was just too hard to pass up. There are not too many of those Stratocasters around. The guitar is incredible. I plan to put the DiMarzio Area 61 (bridge) and Area 58's back in it like Lincoln Brewster had it. Songs like these and many others. There is not a better guitar player on the planet in my opinion. Lincoln can play in pretty much any style and just own it. He has the style, taste and chops that few if any guys have at the same levels he does. Shred, Funk, Blues, Pop, Country or whatever.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQl-FWStQ9c"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQl-FWStQ9c[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXn-iwOHWMY"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXn-iwOHWMY[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeUb0o0EXP0"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeUb0o0EXP0[/ame]

Lincoln back in his days with Steve Perry from Journey. Not a bad gig to land as 20 year old guitar player.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu8tmGr89no"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu8tmGr89no[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

keennay said:


> *Some people just don't realize how lucky they have it in the world.*


 I told my wife I can sell the YJM100 and get a used DSL50 for $500 or $600. She said that I should be getting my quarterly bonus soon and that should offset the new guitar purchase......and she said I can just buy the $500 amp then. She is TOO GOOD for me and and I am a very blessed man to have her.


----------



## lila

Hi Forum,
I am a newbie here.Got a YJM100 for 2 years and i decided to use the FX loop more efficient way.First of all i couldnt find enough info about fx loop signal levels but at a thread Santiago replied to question that it is not like other amps and its line (instrument) level.But as far as l know line level signal is different from instrument level correct me please if i'm wrong. Second if this statement is true does it mean that i can use only stomph-box style instrument level effects (some has line level signal too lets say Strymon bigsky)rather than rack style line level effects? Third and the last point i wonder again if that sttatement is true can not i use my other preamps (ADA-MP1, Marshall JMP-1 , Mesa Vtwin Rack, Effectrode Blackbird) from fx loop and use YJM 100 as power amp from time to time with a proper switching system.Can some one please explain what are signal level variations and what are the names for them and lock it as a sticky post so noobs like me can find out easy in the fure too.
Thanks for your time and sorry about bad English.


----------



## John 14:6

lila said:


> Hi Forum,
> I am a newbie here.Got a YJM100 for 2 years and i decided to use the FX loop more efficient way.First of all i couldnt find enough info about fx loop signal levels but at a thread Santiago replied to question that it is not like other amps and its line (instrument) level.But as far as l know line level signal is different from instrument level correct me please if i'm wrong. Second if this statement is true does it mean that i can use only stomph-box style instrument level effects (some has line level signal too lets say Strymon bigsky)rather than rack style line level effects? Third and the last point i wonder again if that sttatement is true can not i use my other preamps (ADA-MP1, Marshall JMP-1 , Mesa Vtwin Rack, Effectrode Blackbird) from fx loop and use YJM 100 as power amp from time to time with a proper switching system.Can some one please explain what are signal level variations and what are the names for them and lock it as a sticky post so noobs like me can find out easy in the fure too.
> Thanks for your time and sorry about bad English.


 I have only used pedals through the loop of my YJM100, but it works perfectly with all of them. No tone changes or volume changes. Effects just pop in and out of the signal seamlessly.


----------



## John 14:6

Ok, I played my new Lincoln Brewster owned Fender 56 Heavy Relic Stratocaster through my YJM100 last week and it was probably the best combo and tone I have ever had. That Nitro finish just allows the guitar to resonate like an acoustic. Right now I am planning on selling my SoCal Charvel to help offset the cost some. I might eventually sell one of my Malmsteen Strats in order to buy another Relic Strat and then scallop that neck. 

I just ordered a DiMarzio Area 61 for the bridge of my new guitar and a couple Area 58's for the neck and middle positions. This is what Brewster uses in his Strats. He put the stock Custom Shop pickups back in it before he sold it. This is my actual guitar in the videos here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJPh1asdTsw"]Survive Tour: Lincoln Brewster- All to You - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfzShSigf18"]"A Little Groove" - Lincoln Brewster jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

Here is a very cool YJM100 review.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drP5f4nwdpI]Marshall YJM100 - Yngwie Malmsteen Signature 100w Head Review / Demo - Guitar Interactive Magazine - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c63NtD5PfH8]Marshall YJM 100w Head - Demo - Yngwie Malmsteen Style Performance With Jamie Humphries - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PA1990

Hi guys, I think I gonna buy a new YJM 100, I find a good deal on a new one and I want to know the setting that you guys use at home to obtain the Malmsteen sound? 

(I have the YJM strat and the DOD YJM308)

Thanks
Alex


----------



## John 14:6

PA1990 said:


> Hi guys, I think I gonna buy a new YJM 100, I find a good deal on a new one and I want to know the setting that you guys use at home to obtain the Malmsteen sound?
> 
> (I have the YJM strat and the DOD YJM308)
> 
> Thanks
> Alex


 Presence 6, Bass 10, Mid 5, Treble 5, Both Volumes on 10 if channels are jumped. Control the volume using the EPA knob on the back of the amp. This is the guy I got the settings from. This video pretty much sold me on the YJM100. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWWTcHb_f3I"]Testing Marshall YJM 100 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duncan11

marshallmellowed said:


> When the power is on, both in standby and out of standby, all 4 output tubes should have the same "glow". If one looks more orange "red plating" or lacks the blueish glow like the others, that tube or one of its components is faulty. Also, if you swap the tube and the same fault light comes on, it's most likely a problem with that particular tube socket and its associated components (resistor, cap...). I don't havve schematics for this amp, but I suppose it could also be a problem with the autobias/sensing circuit itself. *In othe words, you could have an indication of a bad tube, but not actually have a bad tube.*



I think this is may be possibly my issue. I just changed out the tubes for some JJ's el34, never had a tube fault light up before. Ran auto bias, like 4 x now and still, even swapping tubes in other sockets, and even the OLD power tubes back in, I still get a V4 led on. Odd for sure. All four power tubes and all 4 preamp tubes changed out at the same time. All power tubes have same level of glow, none brighter or dim. If it were a fuse blown, wouldn't the amp not power on? The two fuses in the power socket are fine, guess I need to open up the amp chassis and check the fuses? When I come off standby a very loud POP happens, but the amp does seem to function fine. Tested it fully attenuated down, but it did produce sound, and I could discern no volume fluctuations. Shit...the only good amp guy I knew of in town doesn't do amps no more. Crap...


----------



## John 14:6

duncan11 said:


> I think this is may be possibly my issue. I just changed out the tubes for some JJ's el34, never had a tube fault light up before. Ran auto bias, like 4 x now and still, even swapping tubes in other sockets, and even the OLD power tubes back in, I still get a V4 led on. Odd for sure. All four power tubes and all 4 preamp tubes changed out at the same time. All power tubes have same level of glow, none brighter or dim. If it were a fuse blown, wouldn't the amp not power on? The two fuses in the power socket are fine, guess I need to open up the amp chassis and check the fuses? When I come off standby a very loud POP happens, but the amp does seem to function fine. Tested it fully attenuated down, but it did produce sound, and I could discern no volume fluctuations. Shit...the only good amp guy I knew of in town doesn't do amps no more. Crap...


 It sounds like a bad tube may have taken out a resistor or something on V4. Below is something I am sure you have seen before from Santiago concerning the YJM100. Check out item #5.

*Hello,

I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.*

*1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:*
Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.

*2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...*
Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers. 

*3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.*
This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).

*4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design*
Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.

As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.

This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"

*5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...*

...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.

There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.

*6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit*

One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.


Hope it helps
Santiago


----------



## PA1990

Thanks John, do you used the boost with the setting you give me or a dod pedal? I have a YJM strat and the DOD YJM 308. 

What do you mean if the channel is jumped, I dont know alot about plexi ... (i see like 3 input of the 4 at the front they have cables in, this is what you are talking about jumped?) 


Last question, Can you have a nice blues tone from this amp too? I gonna try it Sunday afternoon and if I like it, I buy it!

Thanks alot alex


----------



## John 14:6

PA1990 said:


> Thanks John, do you used the boost with the setting you give me or a dod pedal? I have a YJM strat and the DOD YJM 308.
> 
> What do you mean if the channel is jumped, I dont know alot about plexi ... (i see like 3 input of the 4 at the front they have cables in, this is what you are talking about jumped?)
> 
> 
> Last question, Can you have a nice blues tone from this amp too? I gonna try it Sunday afternoon and if I like it, I buy it!
> 
> Thanks alot alex


 You can use either the amp's booster or the DOD pedal. They both sound very similar. Yngwie does not jump the channels with the cable that joins the Normal and High channels together. He just plugs into the High channel. The guy in the video was using a DOD pedal and jumping the channels. Either way sounds great. Jumping the channels just warms things up a bit.

I have Malmsteen Strats too and yes, the YJM100 gets the best blues tones I have ever had. Even with the boost or an overdrive pedal turned on, all you have to do is turn the guitar's volume down some to clean things up and get real bluesy. The YJM100 will do ANYTHING a great non-master volume Marshall amp will do, but at a reasonable volume level.


----------



## PA1990

Thanks again John. Which cab and speakers do you recommend me with the YJM head for the better sound possible? I know Malmsteen play with G12T-75 speakers... I think I gonna have to buy another cab because the only cab I have it's a 4x12 from blackstar with celestion seventy/80... I look for maybe a new Marshall 1936 cab (2 x 12) but this cab have mix reviews so I am not sur...

I can't buy avatar cab, I will cost me to much because of shipping (live in canada).

Any suggestion for a quality cab? A 2 x 12 or a 4 x 12 I dont mind!

Alex


----------



## duncan11

John 14:6 said:


> It sounds like a bad tube may have taken out a resistor or something on V4. Below is something I am sure you have seen before from Santiago concerning the YJM100. Check out item #5.
> 
> *Hello,
> 
> I'm having so many questions everywhere about this EPA thing that let's see if some kind of FAQ helps.*
> 
> *1- My Power control is not smooth, jumps in volumes:*
> Yes, the Power control is divided into 21 different power steps from 0.1% to 100% as described in the handbook point 5.
> 
> *2- On the lower power settings my amp sounds fizzy or cuts the sound...*
> Please rebias the amplfier as described in the handbook. This happens because at extreme low power settings (1000 times smaller than maximum power) the output tubes biasing becomes more critical and variations in mains voltage affect the amplifier relatively higher than when used at high powers.
> 
> *3- My amplifier suddenly changed volume, more noticeable at low EPA settings.*
> This is related to point 3. The amplifier sensititvity to the mains voltage (something like the ration output power to mains voltage) is higher when the EPA is set very low. That means that the same voltage variation will cause a bigger output power variation when the EPA is set low. For example a change of 0.1W to 0.3W, while in absolute numbers is only 0.2W is in proportion the same as from 30W to 90W but the same mains voltage variation that can cause a change of "only" 0.2W probably will cause something like from 30W to 36W, from 3 times more power to 1.2 times, from approx 5dB to 0.8dB ( I just made some numbers as an example, haven't measure the amplifier itself but I hope the concept is understood).
> 
> *4- My amplifier sounds "different" at 100W than at 0.1W, the EPA "only" works "well" once set above 5W... The EPA is a bad design*
> Well, yes, one cannot pretend that the same circuit will perform exactly the same when the output power is 1000 times lower.
> 
> As an analogy, let's imagine we have an sports car with 500HP, we keep lowering the engine output power and making the tyres smaller in diameter and thinner in width trying to make the car feel and handle with 0.5HP as when delivering the 500HP... well, I guess we cannot... even if the mechanical grip is proportionally the same and the car skids and loses traction the g forces cannot be comparable, it is not the same to drive 1mph than 200mph... Of course once we reach certain power, let's say 120HP (or whatever), and certain wheel sizes, the car starts feeling fun.
> 
> This is similar to what happens with the EPA but still in our opionion it does a good job keeping the tone at extreme low powers. Not the same as in 100W, sure but not bad either or "unusable"
> 
> *5- My EPA amplifier blew up a tube and took a resistor with it...*
> 
> ...and probably your non-EPA amplifier too but you just don't know. This one is tricky... sometimes a tube blows up and takes the screen resistor with it but the user simply doesn't know. The user replaces the 4 tubes, biases them perfectly to whatever he thinks is 40mA per tube and happily keeps playing unaware that the biasing per tube is 40-40-0-80. The EPA amplifier will just indicate that something went wrong with the 3rd tube which otherwise would remain unnoticed.
> 
> There is another tricky part to add, since the amplifiers are tube-change friendly, the amount of users playing around with different tube configurations is much higher than when a standard biasing is required.
> 
> *6- I powered my amplifier up and the 4 valve fault leds are lit*
> 
> One faulty power tube (or more) took the HT fuse out.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> Santiago



Yes I was looking for that post actually but forgot santiago's usn! THanks!

The weird thing is, the other night I was testing a new video camera setup and was using the Yjm. When I tured it off, it was the first time I heard a 'fizzle' then a small pop at the end. My AFD has always sizzled on fully shutting it off from the get go, no tube faults ever. It's only minimized when I have the volume and epa fully at 0 when I turn off. Otherwise I get a fizzle as it's powering off the AFD. The YJM has never done this, aside from Wed evening. I had already ordered tubes for both amps as I knew they were original and old. I just hope that the possible bad HT fuse didn't screw up the new tubes since I've auto biased it a bunch of times.

Here's my five fuses, none look blown, but then again it's hard to see. I have no idea which fuse is the HT one so I'll remove one, head to radio shack and just replace all 5. I may also get the 4AMP slo blow fuses in the plug, why not! 






At least none of the capacitors look swollen/blown. 

I believe they are all slo blow fuses 1Amp, small 20mm size, correct?


----------



## duncan11

well that didn't do it. All five internal fuses replaced, and the 2 4a ones in the plug socket. Same deal. Even moved tubes around and rebiased it. Same shit, V4 fault. When it's doing the auto bias it's making a very light pulse pop noise, every 5 seconds or so. Only thing I can do is maybe try another set of tubes but they'll be Groove Tubes because that's all GC carries and yes I know they're rebranded shit! This is very odd to say the least. None of the fuses were blown as well. Gotta be something on the amp board I take it? 

This pic is after I swapped the v4 tube with V1 tube and the indicator did not move away from v4, so that kinda makes me think its not the tubes unless they are all bad in some way. I don't have a tube tester.


----------



## John 14:6

PA1990 said:


> Thanks again John. Which cab and speakers do you recommend me with the YJM head for the better sound possible? I know Malmsteen play with G12T-75 speakers... I think I gonna have to buy another cab because the only cab I have it's a 4x12 from blackstar with celestion seventy/80... I look for maybe a new Marshall 1936 cab (2 x 12) but this cab have mix reviews so I am not sur...
> 
> I can't buy avatar cab, I will cost me to much because of shipping (live in canada).
> 
> Any suggestion for a quality cab? A 2 x 12 or a 4 x 12 I dont mind!
> 
> Alex


 I think the YJM100 will sound great using any good quality speakers and anything from a 1x12 to a full stack. My Avatar 2x12 cabinet has a Celestion Vintage 30 and a G12H Heritage combo. It sounds fantastic. Try your Blackstar cabinet with the amp before you buy something else. You can always get a Marshall 1960 cabinets with stock speakers. They sell used pretty cheap.


----------



## John 14:6

duncan11 said:


> well that didn't do it. All five internal fuses replaced, and the 2 4a ones in the plug socket. Same deal. Even moved tubes around and rebiased it. Same shit, V4 fault. When it's doing the auto bias it's making a very light pulse pop noise, every 5 seconds or so. Only thing I can do is maybe try another set of tubes but they'll be Groove Tubes because that's all GC carries and yes I know they're rebranded shit! This is very odd to say the least. None of the fuses were blown as well. Gotta be something on the amp board I take it?
> 
> This pic is after I swapped the v4 tube with V1 tube and the indicator did not move away from v4, so that kinda makes me think its not the tubes unless they are all bad in some way. I don't have a tube tester.


 Sorry Duncan, but it sounds like a tube took out a resistor. The tube quality these days really stinks. It is not uncommon to receive new tubes and find a bad one in the lot. The first YJM100 I received from Eddie's Guitars had the same problem you are having right out of the box. I am guessing that one of the tubes got damaged in transit and took out a screen resistor when the amp was fired up. I tried different tubes and moving tubes around, but always got the same tube failure light. I sent the first amp back to Eddies and they sent me another brand new amp to replace it. I have only had preamp tubes die on me since then, but thank God no power tube issues. I bought NOS 12ax7 RFT's form Ebay which came from Bulgaria and places like that. Half of those tube were bad even though the sellers had good ratings.


----------



## FennRx

Best. Amp. Ever.


----------



## Redstone

^ I second this motion


----------



## duncan11

well mine goes to the shop today. Have no idea how long they will take to fix it.


----------



## John 14:6

duncan11 said:


> well mine goes to the shop today. Have no idea how long they will take to fix it.


 It should be a quick and easy fix.


----------



## duncan11

John 14:6 said:


> It should be a quick and easy fix.



yeah depends on how backlogged they are. They're a custom amp builder shop, but have pretty good reviews from some posts on local MLP members. I myself have never heard of them. My old go-to amp guy got out of the business, but he was really good. Oh well. Saves me from grabbing the soldering iron. I hate it, and I totally suck at it. I've wired pickups before and it was always a three handed job. And then most of the times I just got lucky I think. Gladly pay someone who knows what they are doing to solder.


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> It should be a quick and easy fix.


----------



## John 14:6

duncan11 said:


> yeah depends on how backlogged they are. They're a custom amp builder shop, but have pretty good reviews from some posts on local MLP members. I myself have never heard of them. My old go-to amp guy got out of the business, but he was really good. Oh well. Saves me from grabbing the soldering iron. I hate it, and I totally suck at it. I've wired pickups before and it was always a three handed job. And then most of the times I just got lucky I think. Gladly pay someone who knows what they are doing to solder.


 Hopefully it is just a resistor needing to be replaced. The warranty service here in Southern California can range between days and weeks. I think the actual repair should not be a big deal.


----------



## Mat_P

FennRx said:


> Best. Amp. Ever.



Yeah man, my Best.Amp.Ever just failed on me.
Seems as if it got the noise gate bug that's coming up here quite regularly.
As much as I love that thing, I begin to wonder if it wouldn't be better to replace it with a 1959HW+Attenuator for reliability's sake.


----------



## FennRx

Sorry about your noisegate, Debbie Downer.


----------



## JimiRules

Mat_P said:


> Yeah man, my Best.Amp.Ever just failed on me.
> Seems as if it got the noise gate bug that's coming up here quite regularly.
> As much as I love that thing, I begin to wonder if it wouldn't be better to replace it with a 1959HW+Attenuator for reliability's sake.



Sorry to hear about that. Does the noise gate thing happen only if you use the noise gate, or can it happen without using it?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mat_P said:


> Yeah man, my Best.Amp.Ever just failed on me.
> Seems as if it got the noise gate bug that's coming up here quite regularly.
> As much as I love that thing, I begin to wonder if it wouldn't be better to replace it with a 1959HW+Attenuator for reliability's sake.



Just curious, were you using a boost pedal?


----------



## Mat_P

Yes, I'm using boost pedals since march 2012 wit this amp.
No problems until Saturday morning.
I brought it to the tech stante pede so to speak


----------



## dash8311

It's an easy fix and will be back 100% before you know it.

There are two types of YJM owners, ones that have the problem and ones that will.


----------



## goonies

The best sound ever! but too much technology, too much risk for the price. its very similar to HW. glad i sold my YJM for a good price.

this amp it´s not for bedroom anyway. Need to run EPA at leas 11:00 or 12:00 to kick ass.

i loved my YJM and the sound it´s amazing. This is THE ULTIMATE PLEXI!

but too much technology, the auto bias is placed in the heart of the circuit.

I do not want to offend any owner. I really like the sound of it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mat_P said:


> Yes, I'm using boost pedals since march 2012 wit this amp.
> No problems until Saturday morning.
> I brought it to the tech stante pede so to speak



Did you happen to engage the onboard boost at the same time you were using the boost in front of the amp?


----------



## Mat_P

No, it failed on startup before switching anything but the standby.
Muddy low llevel sound in high 1 input and no sound at all when turning on the gate and booster


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mat_P said:


> No, it failed on startup before switching anything but the standby.
> Muddy low llevel sound in high 1 input and no sound at all when turning on the gate and booster



Sorry, I should have been more specific. Had you _ever_ engaged the onboard boost while also boosting the input with a pedal, even prior to the failure?


----------



## blue

I've often used another boost along with the internal boost. Is this expected to cause a problem? I haven't had any, although my YJM has, unfortunately, been mothballed in recent months due to a baby in the house


----------



## marshallmellowed

blue said:


> I've often used another boost along with the internal boost. Is this expected to cause a problem? I haven't had any, although my YJM has, unfortunately, been mothballed in recent months due to a baby in the house



No, it is not expected to cause a problem. Seems like I remember others having this problem were all using boost pedals, not sure if anyone not using a boost pedal has ever had the problem.


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> No, it is not expected to cause a problem. Seems like I remember others having this problem were all using boost pedals, not sure if anyone not using a boost pedal has ever had the problem.


 I either use the built-in booster, a Maxon OD808 or a DOD YJM308 modded to Gray 250 specs. At least one of them is usually on 90% of the time. Sometimes I use my DOD YJM308 pedal as a solo boost and I crank the level all the way and turn the gain to zero. My YJM100 is a very classic sounding Marshall amp and these old school pedals play extremely well with the amp.


----------



## John 14:6

blue said:


> I've often used another boost along with the internal boost. Is this expected to cause a problem? I haven't had any, although my YJM has, unfortunately, been mothballed in recent months due to a baby in the house


 Have fun with your amp and don't live in fear of using any of its cool features. The booster will not fry anything and the auto-bias will not fry tubes. A faulty component can go bad on anything, be it a car, an amp or a toaster.


----------



## JimiRules

I set my YJM up to be right on the edge of breakup depending on how hard I pick when not boosted. I use a Bad Bob Boost to push it into overdrive, and I use a Keeley modded BD2 or a Boss SD1 with the gain at zero and the level maxed for solo boosts. I've used this setup since I got the amp in August of 2012 and I have yet to have any problems. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## duncan11

dash8311 said:


> It's an easy fix and will be back 100% before you know it.
> 
> There are two types of YJM owners, ones that have the problem and ones that will.



well my guys mystified by it. Despite being a boutique custom amp builder with a lot of experience, he's stumped. I told him it's more than likely the screen resistor but without the schematic he is kinda floundering. This is disconcerting to me immensely. Came HIGHLY recommended, but I should have known something was up when he said he has never seen a YJM and only had an AFD in shop once, which was the only other amp he's dealt with any kind of EPA/attenuation. But there are no factory authorized marshall places here that I know of. Which really sucks.


----------



## marshallmellowed

duncan11 said:


> well my guys mystified by it. Despite being a boutique custom amp builder with a lot of experience, he's stumped. I told him it's more than likely the screen resistor but without the schematic he is kinda floundering. This is disconcerting to me immensely. Came HIGHLY recommended, but I should have known something was up when he said he has never seen a YJM and only had an AFD in shop once, which was the only other amp he's dealt with any kind of EPA/attenuation. But there are no factory authorized marshall places here that I know of. Which really sucks.



I didn't want to come off as sounding negative, but I didn't think it would be an "easy fix". Without a schematic, it can be very difficult to troubleshoot those types of circuits. About all he can do is start measuring the voltages on the output tubes, see if any look suspect, and start tracing back from there. You really need a schematic when it comes to amps like the newer Marshall's, even then it can be difficult.


----------



## duncan11

marshallmellowed said:


> I didn't want to come off as sounding negative, but I didn't think it would be an "easy fix". Without a schematic, it can be very difficult to troubleshoot those types of circuits. About all he can do is start measuring the voltages on the output tubes, see if any look suspect, and start tracing back from there. You really need a schematic when it comes to amps like the newer Marshall's, even then it can be difficult.



I just don't want him to charge me for 5 hrs of labor and still be dead in the water with no solution and then have to charge me for ' 5hrs of diagnosis'. I'll give him till tues, if not I'll agree to pay him a modest 1.5hr fee and pull the amp because I'm not gonna drop 800 bucks on this which if he charges me hours upon hours of labor that's what it will end up at, which is ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## usablefiber

Ok I have a problem with YJM: Bright channels are working fine. but normal inputs 1 and 2 are giving me no signal. Since the amp works just fine on the bright channel It seems like a relatively minor issue and there is probably just a loose connection somewhere. Is there any way to look inside and repair it without having to worry about touching any capacitors? If it is an easy fix I don't want to have to spend another 68.00 bucks for my techs bench fee.


----------



## keennay

Sounds like a problem with your preamp tube, specifically V1a. If you have a spare, try replacing it.


----------



## John 14:6

usablefiber said:


> Ok I have a problem with YJM: Bright channels are working fine. but normal inputs 1 and 2 are giving me no signal. Since the amp works just fine on the bright channel It seems like a relatively minor issue and there is probably just a loose connection somewhere. Is there any way to look inside and repair it without having to worry about touching any capacitors? If it is an easy fix I don't want to have to spend another 68.00 bucks for my techs bench fee.


 Every time I have had either no sound, weird sound or low volume it has been preamp tube related. Try swapping out some preamp tubes. I bet your amp is just fine.


----------



## Söulcaster

Does anyone have the schematics for the YJM....?

It would be a great help....

Cheers


----------



## duncan11

Well, the YJM is supposedly fixed. Guy said it was a grid leak resistor on the V4 slot was the issue, not a screen resistor. Going to get it in about an hr or so.


----------



## marshallmellowed

duncan11 said:


> Well, the YJM is supposedly fixed. Guy said it was a grid leak resistor on the V4 slot was the issue, not a screen resistor. Going to get it in about an hr or so.



Glad to hear you got it taken care of. At least you (and other owners) now know a possible cause if it occurs for anyone down the road. Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## duncan11

marshallmellowed said:


> Glad to hear you got it taken care of. At least you (and other owners) now know a possible cause if it occurs for anyone down the road. Thanks for sharing the information.



no problem. 

Well I got it, all seems to be good. 

Here's some Bluesbreakers with my latest R9 thru it. I finally can mic to the video recorder which gets a better tone than the ambient room noise the camera mic picks up. This is an SM57 right off axis of one of my V30's. Running EPA at 11'oclock position. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/yjm-back[/SC]

That's what you're hearing-


----------



## John 14:6

duncan11 said:


> no problem.
> 
> Well I got it, all seems to be good.
> 
> Here's some Bluesbreakers with my latest R9 thru it. I finally can mic to the video recorder which gets a better tone than the ambient room noise the camera mic picks up. This is an SM57 right off axis of one of my V30's. Running EPA at 11'oclock position.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/yjm-back[/SC]
> 
> That's what you're hearing-


That sounds fantastic Duncan and nice playing too. I figured that a bad tube took out a resistor and I am glad to hear that was the case and not something worse. If the YJM100 did not have tube failure LED's you could have potentially been playing the amp and thinking all was good, while the bias was actually something like 40. 40. 0, 80 as Santiago said in the FAQ section regarding the YJM100.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Been seeing several YJM's on ebay recently, any of you guys selling or thinking of selling yours? I've had thoughts, but I'm on my 3rd one and figure I might as well keep the fat bastard around (I have several nicknames for it, but they all start with "fat"). My YJM is so fat "How fat is it?", its so fat, the tolex has stretch marks (badaboom). All in fun, of course. 

Everytime I think of selling (again), I see a video like this and it changes my mind...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAsZt1bGQeY&index=4&list=UUmcpvwZi15-doZk7U9bFE-w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAsZt1bGQeY&index=4&list=UUmcpvwZi15-doZk7U9bFE-w[/ame]


----------



## JimiRules

The only way I'd consider selling mine is if someone made me an insane offer or if I was no longer in a gigging band. I know I'd regret it though if I ever did.


----------



## keennay

marshallmellowed said:


> Been seeing several YJM's on ebay recently, any of you guys selling or thinking of selling yours? I've had thoughts, but I'm on my 3rd one and figure I might as well keep the fat bastard around (I have several nicknames for it, but they all start with "fat"). My YJM is so fat "How fat is it?", its so fat, the tolex has stretch marks (badaboom). All in fun, of course.
> 
> Everytime I think of selling (again), I see a video like this and it changes my mind...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAsZt1bGQeY&index=4&list=UUmcpvwZi15-doZk7U9bFE-w



Whenever I watch that new Metro-Plex video I'm tempted to ditch my YJM for it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye-IurHg_eI]Metro-Plex demo Nov 2014 - YouTube[/ame]

or even better... come Q1/Q2 2015 if I could find someone on Rig-Talk to swap their used one for my YJM 100.


----------



## John 14:6

JimiRules said:


> The only way I'd consider selling mine is if someone made me an insane offer or if I was no longer in a gigging band. I know I'd regret it though if I ever did.


I have thought about it a couple times, but then realize that would be one of the dumbest things I could ever do. It is the best sounding amp I have ever owned or played through. I watch gear videos and have thought about multiple channel amps like a Friedman, Soldano or PWE. I never really used the clean channels much on my previous channel switchers. 

The Soldano Hot Rod 25 is something I might save up for or perhaps a new Splawn 50 watt Quickrod. The Marshall YJM100 is a beast to carry, but it just sounds soooooooooooooooooo good. 

Here is another guys take on Gary Moore's "The Loner" using a YJM100. I have never played an amp with better tone than my YJM100.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifEZUUK5_DU"]Vámos Zsolt - Hangfoglalás 2011 - Gary Moore - The Loner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## marshallmellowed

keennay said:


> Whenever I watch that new Metro-Plex video I'm tempted to ditch my YJM for it.
> 
> Metro-Plex demo Nov 2014 - YouTube
> 
> or even better... come Q1/Q2 2015 if I could find someone on Rig-Talk to swap their used one for my YJM 100.



Cool amp, but at $3,550 I'd have to pass.


----------



## FennRx

never even considered it.

i have considered trying to track another one down though.


----------



## Mat_P

Hey guys,

just thought I update ya'll on my YJM Gate issue.
I am a half year over the warranty but the German Marshall distributor picked the amp up at my local GC, repaired it and returned it at no cost for me by means of obligingness as we call it over here.
Cool! Didn't expect that. I didn't even have to pay the shipping.
The paperwork sais they replaced IC5 on the booster pcb and updated as per manufacturor instructions, whatever that means.
Tells me that this is a known issue with the YJM that might affect the entire production line sooner or later.
Anyway, great customer support from all involved, that is Marshall, the German distributor and also my local GC.


----------



## dash8311

Mat_P said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just thought I update ya'll on my YJM Gate issue.
> I am a half year over the warranty but the German Marshall distributor picked the amp up at my local GC, repaired it and returned it at no cost for me by means of obligingness as we call it over here.
> Cool! Didn't expect that. I didn't even have to pay the shipping.
> The paperwork sais they replaced IC5 on the booster pcb and updated as per manufacturor instructions, whatever that means.
> Tells me that this is a known issue with the YJM that might affect the entire production line sooner or later.
> Anyway, great customer support from all involved, that is Marshall, the German distributor and also my local GC.



Excellent, great update Mat


----------



## John 14:6

Mat_P said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just thought I update ya'll on my YJM Gate issue.
> I am a half year over the warranty but the German Marshall distributor picked the amp up at my local GC, repaired it and returned it at no cost for me by means of obligingness as we call it over here.
> Cool! Didn't expect that. I didn't even have to pay the shipping.
> The paperwork sais they replaced IC5 on the booster pcb and updated as per manufacturor instructions, whatever that means.
> Tells me that this is a known issue with the YJM that might affect the entire production line sooner or later.
> Anyway, great customer support from all involved, that is Marshall, the German distributor and also my local GC.


 Very cool to hear Mat. This would lead me to believe that if some suspect chips found their way into some YJM100's, Marshall will do the right thing and correct related problems at their expense. That sounds like first class customer service to me.


----------



## 4Horseman

Duncan11 and MatP thanks for sharing your problems/fixes. Do any of you guys have any more info on the IC5 repair. If it's an update, I'd like to do it before it becomes a problem. Thanks.


----------



## Mat_P

Hey Horseman,

a member posted this here a while ago:



> Originally Posted by Tripleinside
> My YJM's noise gate issue is fixed.
> 
> For those of you experiencing the noise gate symptoms i described in my earlier post, and if your amp is out of warranty, the problem comes from IC5 (on the noise gate PCB, not the main board).
> 
> The faulty IC5, is a RC4558D, which costs the whole lot of 0.20 cents from my local electronic shop, it is an SMD type component, so you'll need a decent soldering station (and patience) to replace it without damaging the board.
> 
> What a joy to fix the amp myself, and to get the noise gate working again !
> 
> Hope this helps someone someday...


----------



## 4Horseman

Danke, Mat. I'm glad your all fixed up. Now, if we could find out what he upgraded as per Marshall means. Maybe just a different part supplier?


----------



## Mat_P

The repair papers are not very clear.
It can mean anything from "we updated the board by replacing the IC5" to "we replaced IC5 and did additonal updates as per Marshall instructions".
Sorry, I wish I'd know.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mat_P said:


> The repair papers are not very clear.
> It can mean anything from "we updated the board by replacing the IC5" to "we replaced IC5 and did additonal updates as per Marshall instructions".
> Sorry, I wish I'd know.



Any chance of contacting the service tech and finding out exactly what was done? It would be good to know if they have made any revisions, or if they are just replacing the IC with the same part as the original. There are many brands of IC's that are interchangeable, it's always possible they may have switched to another manufacturer for the replacements.


----------



## John 14:6

Two of the four YJM100's that have been on Ebay for a few weeks have now sold. The most recent one just sold for $2695.00 plus $75.00 shipping.


----------



## duncan11

marshallmellowed said:


> Been seeing several YJM's on ebay recently, any of you guys selling or thinking of selling yours? I've had thoughts, but I'm on my 3rd one and figure I might as well keep the fat bastard around (I have several nicknames for it, but they all start with "fat"). My YJM is so fat "How fat is it?", its so fat, the tolex has stretch marks (badaboom). All in fun, of course.
> 
> Everytime I think of selling (again), I see a video like this and it changes my mind...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAsZt1bGQeY&index=4&list=UUmcpvwZi15-doZk7U9bFE-w



Nope. Never entered my mind to sell, even if the market jumped a lot for them. It's that good an amp. 



JimiRules said:


> The only way I'd consider selling mine is if someone made me an insane offer or if I was no longer in a gigging band. I know I'd regret it though if I ever did.



I'm not in a gigging band and even if I was needing money, I'd sell other guitars before I'd put up the YJM.


----------



## Redstone

I doubt I'll be getting rid of my YJM any time soon. I've been using my JCM1C a lot lately, just to keep the volume down a bit more, but I still love my YJM. I'm still battling the bottom end, but its not too bad. Some days it sounds like bliss, others it sounds like I'm playing through a 6 string bass.


----------



## Redstone

Looks like I may have joined the dodgy gate club 

My YJM started acting weird today. It was perfect earlier on, but I just went to play it and decided to use my EP Booster for a change. I plugged it in without engaging it and it sounded like I was on the neck PU with all the tone rolled off. After engaging it, it sounded as expected. My TSR works fine on or of and my Bad Monkey works fine on or off too. The amp works fine with nothing plugged in and with everything except the EP plugged in. The EP makes it sound super dark as I described. Then I tried the built in boost. It dropped the volume to almost nothing and sounds kinda funny. With no pedals plugged in, it acts the same. Turning off the gate brings the volume back up, but it still sounds much darker than usual with the boost, with a Strat or LP.

I take it I've got the same problem as some of you guys? I tried autobiasing it, but it must have been that 1 out of 100 time where it doesn't fix the issue  Oh, I also noticed that if the Speaker Cable is bumped or touched, it makes a bit of noise. I've never bumped it before, bit lightly bumped it tonight when changing the gate settings. Maybe I just need a new cable anyway.


----------



## dash8311

The cable noise is probably just that, a noisy cable. Try swapping it and listen if the noise/static goes away.

The tone should sound very dark with the guitar plugged directly into the inputs if the noise gate IC5 is blown. I found pedals brought the tone roughly back to where it should have been, but a straight in signal was still as described.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Looks like I may have joined the dodgy gate club
> 
> My YJM started acting weird today. It was perfect earlier on, but I just went to play it and decided to use my EP Booster for a change. I plugged it in without engaging it and it sounded like I was on the neck PU with all the tone rolled off. After engaging it, it sounded as expected. My TSR works fine on or of and my Bad Monkey works fine on or off too. The amp works fine with nothing plugged in and with everything except the EP plugged in. The EP makes it sound super dark as I described. Then I tried the built in boost. It dropped the volume to almost nothing and sounds kinda funny. With no pedals plugged in, it acts the same. Turning off the gate brings the volume back up, but it still sounds much darker than usual with the boost, with a Strat or LP.
> 
> I take it I've got the same problem as some of you guys? I tried autobiasing it, but it must have been that 1 out of 100 time where it doesn't fix the issue  Oh, I also noticed that if the Speaker Cable is bumped or touched, it makes a bit of noise. I've never bumped it before, bit lightly bumped it tonight when changing the gate settings. Maybe I just need a new cable anyway.



With the on board boost engaged, clarify that you still have the EP plugged in? Perhaps there is something wrong with the EP pedal if other pedals work ok. I'd replace all cables, speaker and guitar lead too. Then repeat. Perhaps the jacks are bad on the EP?


----------



## marshallmellowed

duncan11 said:


> With the on board boost engaged, clarify that you still have the EP plugged in? Perhaps there is something wrong with the EP pedal if other pedals work ok. I'd replace all cables, speaker and guitar lead too. Then repeat. Perhaps the jacks are bad on the EP?


...



Redstone said:


> With no pedals plugged in, it acts the same. Turning off the gate brings the volume back up, but it still sounds much darker than usual with the boost, with a Strat or LP.


----------



## Ealdst

Redstone said:


> Looks like I may have joined the dodgy gate club
> 
> My YJM started acting weird today. It was perfect earlier on, but I just went to play it and decided to use my EP Booster for a change. I plugged it in without engaging it and it sounded like I was on the neck PU with all the tone rolled off. After engaging it, it sounded as expected. My TSR works fine on or of and my Bad Monkey works fine on or off too. The amp works fine with nothing plugged in and with everything except the EP plugged in. The EP makes it sound super dark as I described. Then I tried the built in boost. It dropped the volume to almost nothing and sounds kinda funny. With no pedals plugged in, it acts the same. Turning off the gate brings the volume back up, but it still sounds much darker than usual with the boost, with a Strat or LP.
> 
> I take it I've got the same problem as some of you guys? I tried autobiasing it, but it must have been that 1 out of 100 time where it doesn't fix the issue  Oh, I also noticed that if the Speaker Cable is bumped or touched, it makes a bit of noise. I've never bumped it before, bit lightly bumped it tonight when changing the gate settings. Maybe I just need a new cable anyway.




Have you tried all the inputs as well? From memory when I was affected by this the noise gate issue only affects the top left input so if you plug in to any of the others everything should work ok!


----------



## Redstone

I suspected the EP Booster at first since I didn't notice it until I used it. I tried the EP, and everything else, through the JCM1 and they all work perfectly through its own speaker and my 1960AX. I hadn't used the onboard boost or gate in a long time so this issue could have been here a while. It sounds completely normal (and glorious) aside from using the boost and/or gate as well as the EP turned off. I tried each input, jumpered and unjumpered in every combination and using the gate still completely kills the volume, even on those that the boost doesn't effect. Boost without the gate still sounds a much darker on the channels it effects, but it goes back to normal volume instead of the almost completely silent fizzy sound when the gate is on.

To summarise,

On board boost is dark on any channel

Gate makes everything near silent on any channel

All pedals on both amps sound absolutely normal except the EP Booster through the YJM unless it is engaged.

Amp with no pedals sounds completely normal unless the boost and/or gate is used.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> To summarise,
> 
> On board boost is dark on any channel
> 
> Gate makes everything near silent on any channel
> 
> All pedals on both amps sound absolutely normal except the EP Booster through the YJM unless it is engaged.
> 
> Amp with no pedals sounds completely normal unless the boost and/or gate is used.



Is the gate turned up too far? (ie gate isn't opening)


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I suspected the EP Booster at first since I didn't notice it until I used it. I tried the EP, and everything else, through the JCM1 and they all work perfectly through its own speaker and my 1960AX. I hadn't used the onboard boost or gate in a long time so this issue could have been here a while. It sounds completely normal (and glorious) aside from using the boost and/or gate as well as the EP turned off. I tried each input, jumpered and unjumpered in every combination and using the gate still completely kills the volume, even on those that the boost doesn't effect. Boost without the gate still sounds a much darker on the channels it effects, but it goes back to normal volume instead of the almost completely silent fizzy sound when the gate is on.
> 
> To summarise,
> 
> On board boost is dark on any channel
> 
> Gate makes everything near silent on any channel
> 
> All pedals on both amps sound absolutely normal except the EP Booster through the YJM unless it is engaged.
> 
> Amp with no pedals sounds completely normal unless the boost and/or gate is used.



certainly sounds like that chip issue.


----------



## Mat_P

duncan11 said:


> certainly sounds like that chip issue.



I would second that.
Welcome to the club.


----------



## Redstone

The gate is set at around 10-11 o clock, so its barely on at all. It doesn't act like it should at all. It just brings everything down to a volume level that is almost impossible to hear at all. Even at about 8-9 o clock its the same thing. I best get doing my research


----------



## dash8311

Time for a new IC5!


----------



## Redstone

Anyone know where I can get one of these chips? Preferably in the UK/IRL/EU, but not strictly.

How did you guys replace yours, tech or yourselves? I'm not sure if I should tackle it myself.


----------



## Redstone

I just took my YJM out of its case and go a smell of what I assume is burnt electronics coming from the very left side of the lime green area on this diagram. Let me guess, this is where the IC5 is?


----------



## Tripleinside

yep !

if you are around Dublin on January 3rd, i can bring you a replacement chip. If you're careful, and handy with the iron, you can replace it yourself. it's a CMS.
If not, just remove the daughterboard, and bring it along with the replacement chip to a tech. takes 5 mns to replace it.


----------



## Redstone

I've been looking on Ebay for one of these chips and have come across a few. I'm just wondering if they are the right ones. The chip on my YJM has different letters and numbers on it to the Ebay chips. Is that normal? Am I buying the right chip at all? Should I buy them from somewhere else?

10pc JRC4558D RC4558D 4558D Op Amp IC for TS9 TS808 New | eBay

10 JRC4558D JRC 4558D RC4558D Op Amp IC for TS9 TS808 | eBay

YJM IC5


----------



## Tripleinside

the important bit is that you get the correct OP AMP chip model= RC4558D (surface mount type)
This type will work regardless of the manufacturer of the chip.

If you have different sources for this chip, check the specs from each manufacturers website, and pick the better one.

The replacement chip i used was made by Texas Instrument.


----------



## Tripleinside

I sold the amp, but if i had kept it, i would have mounted an IC socket to the board instead of the chip, then inserted a regular RC4558D in that socket. This would make future replacement much easier and safer than unsoldering the chip again, as i don't think the traces can take the abuse too many times....


----------



## Redstone

I found the Texas Instruments RC4558D outside of Ebay, so I guess I'll go with that since its more likely to work.

RC4558D Texas Instruments | Mouser

I'm just wondering if this is something I should try doing myself, or just hand it off to a tech to do. My Soldering iron isn't very good. It often doesn't melt solder at all and makes a mess. Thats probably just my not so great soldering skills too.


----------



## Tripleinside

you really need a temp controled soldering station, with a fine tipped iron, solder wick, and flux.
Leave it to a tech if you don't feel confident, or you'll ruin the pcb.

Again, i would consider using an IC socket so that you can simply replace that chip in the future should it go t*ts up again. Saves from bringing it to a tech again too...


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> I found the Texas Instruments RC4558D outside of Ebay, so I guess I'll go with that since its more likely to work.
> 
> RC4558D Texas Instruments | Mouser
> 
> I'm just wondering if this is something I should try doing myself, or just hand it off to a tech to do. My Soldering iron isn't very good. It often doesn't melt solder at all and makes a mess. Thats probably just my not so great soldering skills too.


 I would not touch the amp yourself. I would take it to a factory authorized Marshall service tech. They should fix it for free and keep the warranty in tact as well. Sorry to hear of your trouble.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I found the Texas Instruments RC4558D outside of Ebay, so I guess I'll go with that since its more likely to work.
> 
> RC4558D Texas Instruments | Mouser
> 
> I'm just wondering if this is something I should try doing myself, or just hand it off to a tech to do. My Soldering iron isn't very good. It often doesn't melt solder at all and makes a mess. Thats probably just my not so great soldering skills too.



as much as it would suck to haul the amp around (but I think the daughter board can be removed, just be sure to snap pics of where everything went) this ia a job I would gladly pay a 'qualified' professional to do. I'd louse up the board as well if I attempted it. I SUCK at soldering, I've done some pickup swaps but they are always a mess and the shit never goes on easy. the last PU I tried to install I think I wound up bunging up the volume pot. Soldering is a three handed ordeal in my book, I confess I don't have the skills for it and am not ashamed to admit it. Plus I don't really understand all the electrical connections stuff anyway, I am amazed I was able to solder in a four conductor pickup in back in 2004...the shit still works! On amps and circuit boards, let a pro do it.

Look at the bright side, at least you HAVE a local Marshall authorized factory repair shop local. I don't.  No way was I going to ship mine across the pond and back, that'd cost me the $$$ I have in the amp in import fees.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tripleinside said:


> you really need a temp controled soldering station, with a fine tipped iron, solder wick, and flux.
> Leave it to a tech if you don't feel confident, or you'll ruin the pcb.
> 
> Again, i would consider using an IC socket so that you can simply replace that chip in the future should it go t*ts up again. Saves from bringing it to a tech again too...



Good call, that's exactly what I was thinking. Sockets used to be widely used for this exact purpose, until everything started going to Surface Mount Technology. Here's a link to an adapter which would allow replacing the surface mount IC (4558) with a pin style (4558) ....

https://www.westfloridacomponents.c...+Pin+Surface+Mount+IC+Adaptor+1-348466-5.html

http://www.newark.com/texas-instruments/rc4558p/ic-op-amp-3mhz-1-7v-us-dip-8/dp/60K6767

If mine ever fails, that is the approach I will take. If you do not have the proper equipment for the job, and must use a conventional soldering iron, you at least need one with a temperature control for using minimal heat. The safest way to remove a surface mounted IC (without the proper equipment) is to very carefully snip each of the IC legs as close to the IC as possible using a small pair of cutters. Then, heat the solder joint on the PCB and remove the IC legs one at a time. Then, use solder wick to remove any excess solder from the board (if needed). Installing the IC socket would be fairly easy after that. Of course, if you're not comfortable with using a soldering iron, I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## Redstone

I think I might see if I can take the small board out of the amp and post it to a tech. The only Marshall authorized Store that isn't withing 4 hours from me is a store that I don't ever want to step in the door of again. Don't do free repairs, even under warranty. I found the contact details for the tech that fixes amps for the main (only) vintage Marshall store in Ireland. He is about 4 hours away, but if I can get that section of PCB out of my YJM, I will probably just ship it to him along with the parts. Unfortunately, I can't find one of those easy mounts on the site I'll be buying from. I'd buy that one, but international shipping would cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Mat_P

Redstone, serious brother, get in touch with your Marshall dealer and let him take care of the issue, even if it takes some weeks.
Chance is that you'll get a fixed amp at no cost with all additional updates since Marshall is aware of the issue.
Everything else is asking for trouble if you never before soldered on such a funky pcb.
You can thank me later for this advice.


----------



## Redstone

Mat_P said:


> Redstone, serious brother, get in touch with your Marshall dealer and let him take care of the issue.
> Chance is that you'll get a fixed amp at no cost with all additional updates since Marshall is aware of the issue.



They don't send it back to Marshall themselves (since it would cost a few hundred for shipping), they send it to a local guy who I've dealt with a few times with my 2204. The store has charged me for having my YJM looked at by a different tech in the past without having any repairs done while it was under warranty. It came back with some minor damage on the tolex and they refused to acknowledge it, which is the main reason I refuse to deal with them.

I'd sent it to Marshall in the UK, but shipping would cost way too much.

Its much cheaper to send it off to this other tech, who I've already spoken too and said that he has the parts in stock and can get the job done.


----------



## dash8311

Or just remove the board and take in to an electronics repair shop with directions of which chip to replace. 10 minutes or less and it'll be done. Reinstall the board and you're laughing.

Warranty is great on paper, but having to ship your 60lbs/27kg amplifier across the country is something completly different.


----------



## marshallmellowed

dash8311 said:


> Or just remove the board and take in to an electronics repair shop with directions of which chip to replace. 10 minutes or less and it'll be done. Reinstall the board and you're laughing.
> 
> Warranty is great on paper, but having to ship your 60lbs/27kg amplifier across the country is something completly different.



This is true, if you're not wanting to ship it to an authorized shop, any good electronics tech (with surface mount experience) can replace the IC if you take him the board and parts. It doesn't have to be an "amp tech". A lot of amp techs do not have much, if any experience replacing surface mount components, as older amps did not use this technology. So, the main thing is to make sure the tech doing the work has expertise in this area.


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Or just remove the board and take in to an electronics repair shop with directions of which chip to replace. 10 minutes or less and it'll be done. Reinstall the board and you're laughing.
> 
> Warranty is great on paper, but having to ship your 60lbs/27kg amplifier across the country is something completly different.



I wouldn't mind shipping it inside of Ireland since it wouldn't be too expensive. I'd have to ship it to the UK to get it to Marshall, which would cost hundreds. I'll be shipping it to the place linked below, which will only cost a few quid. The repair its self should be cheap and the tech already has the part in stock. This place is actually an audio equipment repair shop, instead of a guy working at home during his free time  To be fair, the last guy did a good job cleaning up my old 2204.


----------



## Redstone

Also, I might have an anti-static bag somewhere from an old computer part I ordered a while ago. Should I put the PCB inside for shipping, or would it be safe without it? I was going to put some bubble wrap inside the box to stop it from moving around, so I'm a bit worried about static.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> Also, I might have an anti-static bag somewhere from an old computer part I ordered a while ago. Should I put the PCB inside for shipping, or would it be safe without it? I was going to put some bubble wrap inside the box to stop it from moving around, so I'm a bit worried about static.



Definitely use the anti-static bag if you have one.


----------



## Tripleinside

The daughter board is really easy to remove... just take a some snapshots of the connectors first.
No way i'd ship the amp anywhere for this fault.
ANY half decent electronic tech in Ireland can replace this chip.


----------



## Redstone

I've got the board out and made note of which wire goes where. I never even noticed that little metal plate that stops the board from being removed. Its put away in the anti static bag and ready to be pecked and shipped. Fingers crossed replacing the chip fixes it.


----------



## Redstone

I got the PCB with the new chip install in the post today. I installed it back into the amp, plugged in my guitar, power on and autobiased the amp just to be safe, and finally switched it off Standby. It sounded as normal without the gate or boost. I had adjusted the boost and gate to be maxed out on the back of the amp, so I tapped the foot switch and....nothing. No boost or gate at all, no difference in sound. My excitement began to turn into worry. But then, I realized something. I forgot to plug in the f@@kin footswitch  I'm an idiot sometimes (most of the time). I'm so glad my YJM is back in action. Its back to its own, amazing sounding, self again. I need to throw some new strings on the LP and give it a proper whirl later on.

Thanks for the help/advice guys. I'd have been screwed without ya


----------



## Tripleinside

see ! told ya ! enjoy your YJM man !


----------



## duncan11

good deal Red. I have the house all to myself (save for the cat) so I get to really crank up my amps today. Cat don't like it but too bad!  Last week the EOF (enemy of fun) complained about the YJM being too loud. My EPA was set to about 9 oclock position which was approx 1 watt. WTF! Any quieter.....


----------



## Redstone

I think an example of what 100 watt sound like might set the EOF straight 

R.I.P every ear within a 2 mile radius


----------



## marshallmellowed

I usually avoid playing my guitar through the YJM with the wife home (unless I'm really feeling the need). Luckily, she's a nurse and works 12 hour days and some weekends. I usually have a couple of hours to play through it in the evening before she gets home. This weekend is her weekend to work, so it's gonna be loud. We used to have a little Shitzu that would run upstairs if she saw me pick up my guitar (poor little dog).


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> I think an example of what 100 watt sound like might set the EOF straight
> 
> R.I.P every ear within a 2 mile radius



The highest I had it up was about 2 oclock on the EPA in 100w mode. Remember both my channel vols are 8 and 9, so yeah, it was loud.


----------



## Redstone

I love sticking it at 12 o clock or above on the EPA and putting on some headphones for protection. It sounds so great. I'd still love to hear it with a good attenuator to see if it sounds better than the EPA.


----------



## dash8311

Redstone said:


> I love sticking it at 12 o clock or above on the EPA and putting on some headphones for protection. It sounds so great. I'd still love to hear it with a good attenuator to see if it sounds better than the EPA.



Yes!


----------



## Redstone

I've still got one of those Aeacom Pro2s on my list, but I doubt it will be any time soon given how expensive shipping, import tax and duties will cost.


----------



## Redstone

Mayday, Mayday, we have a problem 

Looks like the gates f@@ked again. Its doing the exact same thing again, except the EP booster doesn't make it dark when not engaged. I thought the amp sounded a little dark with my Strat after not playing it since Friday, so I ran the auto-bias and it seems to be screwed now. It was Fine when I was playing it Friday.

This sucks. I guess I'll just live with it for a while until I can take the whole amp in for repairs when I get the chance. It still sounds fine on its own and with pedals. Do you guys think its fine to use as it is for a while, or should I let it sit and just use the JCM1?


----------



## jack daniels

Gut it, and start all over with a turret board and NOS parts. Be the first on your block to actually own a CUSTOM YJM!


----------



## keennay

Redstone said:


> I love sticking it at 12 o clock or above on the EPA and putting on some headphones for protection. It sounds so great. I'd still love to hear it with a good attenuator to see if it sounds better than the EPA.



It sounds fantabulous, but maybe not $900 fantabulous (though I intend in using it for future non-MV purchases/builds.

I'm sorry to hear your troubles Redstone. Looks like I'll be selling mine then...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> Mayday, Mayday, we have a problem
> 
> Looks like the gates f@@ked again. Its doing the exact same thing again, except the EP booster doesn't make it dark when not engaged. I thought the amp sounded a little dark with my Strat after not playing it since Friday, so I ran the auto-bias and it seems to be screwed now. It was Fine when I was playing it Friday.
> 
> This sucks. I guess I'll just live with it for a while until I can take the whole amp in for repairs when I get the chance. It still sounds fine on its own and with pedals. Do you guys think its fine to use as it is for a while, or should I let it sit and just use the JCM1?



It's your amp of course, but if you plan on keeping it, I'd give serious consideration to having a socket installed next time. The op amps are cheap (39 cents), it's the labor to have it changed that will cost you, not to mention wear and tear on the PCB. That way, if it ever happens again, you would just pull the chassis and plug in another op amp.

https://www.westfloridacomponents.c...+Pin+Surface+Mount+IC+Adaptor+1-348466-5.html

http://www.newark.com/texas-instruments/rc4558p/ic-op-amp-3mhz-1-7v-us-dip-8/dp/60K6767


----------



## Mat_P

Get it to an authorized Marshall tech and let him update the amp in accordance wit the Marshall guidelines. 
There must be one such bloke in Ireland, don't you think?
Now I'm sure IC5 is just the symptome, not the source of the problem.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mat_P said:


> Get it to an authorized Marshall tech and let him update the amp in accordance wit the Marshall guidelines.
> There must be one such bloke in Ireland, don't you think?
> Now I'm sure IC5 is just the symptome, not the source of the problem.



Do you have any details you could share on this "update"? I've seen one YJM member mention an "update", but have not seen any actual evidence one exists. If there is an actual update, originating at Marshall, they should be communicating that to YJM owners.


----------



## Mat_P

mm, just go back a page or two and read my posts reagarding my amp repair.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mat_P said:


> mm, just go back a page or two and read my posts reagarding my amp repair.



Yes, I remember reading that post, but I also remembered this one...



Mat_P said:


> The repair papers are not very clear.
> It can mean anything from "we updated the board by replacing the IC5" to "we replaced IC5 and did additonal updates as per Marshall instructions".
> Sorry, I wish I'd know.



which is why I am still curious as to what these "updates" are, and if they actually exist (other than on paper).


----------



## Tripleinside

The socket is definitely needed.My YJM never failed again after i replaced the opamp ic5.
I think they tend to fail when you overload the front end with overdrive pedals on top of running the inboard boost at a high setting...

I sold mine because i just could not trust it anymore, got a couple of 2204s instead... sorry bud...


----------



## Redstone

Mat_P said:


> Get it to an authorized Marshall tech and let him update the amp in accordance wit the Marshall guidelines.
> There must be one such bloke in Ireland, don't you think?
> Now I'm sure IC5 is just the symptome, not the source of the problem.



I'm not sure there even is. I've emailed Marshall in the past, who just pointed me to my local Marshall dealer, who just pointed me to the guy who worked on my 2204 and YJM in the past. He isn't even a full time tech. Then again, when you submit an email on Marshalls website, it just automatically gets forwarded to and dealt with KMI Distribution, who is Marshalls distributor in Ireland. The whole thing is a bit of a mess.

I'm just going to take the amp up the the repair shop that replaced the chip in the new year, seeing as how they actually have the equipment to diagnose the problem. They are probably my best bet, seeing as how most places recommend them.

EDIT: I just read over some of your posts and the one about ti possible being a known problem makes me thing it might be worth contacting the distributor, KMI Distribution, to find out if they know about it and what might need to be done to prevent it so I can let the repair shop know.


----------



## dash8311

I had the same run-around just after I got my amp, around this time two years ago.

Your best best seems like taking the entire amp over and seeing if they can fix it for you. My local "tech" wasn't able to fix it either, yet the local electronics guy knew exactly what to fix.

Good luck Red and happy Christmas!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Picking up a 1960TV (Tall Vintage) cab this afternoon after work. A local guy bought it new and never used it, claims he never even plugged an amp into it. He wants $550 for it, I guess that's a good deal since I'm still seeing them for around $1,299 new. The YJM should look pretty sweet sitting atop that cab. I don't currently have a greenback cab, so it'll be something different for a change. Just what I needed, another 4x12, my wife just gives me the look we all know and love...


----------



## Redstone

I love my Greenback cab. I miss being able to go Stereo with my YJM and JCM though, but I only did that a few times so it was worth the trade off.


----------



## dash8311

marshallmellowed said:


> Picking up a 1960TV (Tall Vintage) cab this afternoon after work. A local guy bought it new and never used it, claims he never even plugged an amp into it. He wants $550 for it, I guess that's a good deal since I'm still seeing them for around $1,299 new. The YJM should look pretty sweet sitting atop that cab. I don't currently have a greenback cab, so it'll be something different for a change. Just what I needed, another 4x12, my wife just gives me the look we all know and love...



Good price! Happy NCD!


----------



## JimiRules

marshallmellowed said:


> Picking up a 1960TV (Tall Vintage) cab this afternoon after work. A local guy bought it new and never used it, claims he never even plugged an amp into it. He wants $550 for it, I guess that's a good deal since I'm still seeing them for around $1,299 new. The YJM should look pretty sweet sitting atop that cab. I don't currently have a greenback cab, so it'll be something different for a change. Just what I needed, another 4x12, my wife just gives me the look we all know and love...



That's going to look awesome. Hope to see some pics!


----------



## marshallmellowed

JimiRules said:


> That's going to look awesome. Hope to see some pics!



Picked it up, and it's sitting in my living room. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

I've been in the studio along with my band a couple of days ago cutting our first demo tracks. Of course I've used my YJM and guess what, it sounded glorious. The record will turn out extremly well, that's for sure! Since so many of you seem to have the gate problem goin' on, I'am lucky to say that it didn't happen to me yet. Probably because I don't use a boost apart from a clean, solo boost. The amp just roars like it did when I got it, it's just fabulous. 

Oh, and merry christmas everybody. I hope you'll have an awesome day with your family and loved ones.


----------



## John 14:6

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I've been in the studio along with my band a couple of days ago cutting our first demo tracks. Of course I've used my YJM and guess what, it sounded glorious. The record will turn out extremly well, that's for sure! Since so many of you seem to have the gate problem goin' on, I'am lucky to say that it didn't happen to me yet. Probably because I don't use a boost apart from a clean, solo boost. The amp just roars like it did when I got it, it's just fabulous.
> 
> Oh, and merry christmas everybody. I hope you'll have an awesome day with your family and loved ones.


 It really sucks for the guys who have had problems, but I don't think all 1500 YJM100's that were made will have a problem. I pray mine does not take a dive on me, but I will have a Marshall authorized repair tech fix the amp should it ever happen. I am not going to let any potential problem that "might" happen scare me away from using the best amp I have ever owned or played through. Any amp can break and any manufacturer can purchase and unknowingly use a batch of faulty components. If your amp does have a problem have Marshall fix it. Then put in some RFT 12ax7's and Groove Tube EL34M's, bias it to 38ma (in the U.S.) and enjoy life and GREAT tone.


----------



## marshallmellowed

JimiRules said:


> That's going to look awesome. Hope to see some pics!



Here she is...


----------



## Redstone

Looks like its absolutely mint! And its a 2012 model. That was definitely a steal.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> Looks like its absolutely mint! And its a 2012 model. That was definitely a steal.



Yeah, I couldn't find any scuffs on it anywhere, I'm pretty happy. It definitely sounds warmer than my other cabs (as expected). The YJM looks right at home.


----------



## JimiRules

marshallmellowed said:


> Here she is...



Beautiful! Looks alot like my 1960ahw. You got a hell of a deal!


----------



## JimiRules

John 14:6 said:


> It really sucks for the guys who have had problems, but I don't think all 1500 YJM100's that were made will have a problem. I pray mine does not take a dive on me, but I will have a Marshall authorized repair tech fix the amp should it ever happen. I am not going to let any potential problem that "might" happen scare me away from using the best amp I have ever owned or played through. Any amp can break and any manufacturer can purchase and unknowingly use a batch of faulty components. If your amp does have a problem have Marshall fix it. Then put in some RFT 12ax7's and Groove Tube EL34M's, bias it to 38ma (in the U.S.) and enjoy life and GREAT tone.



I'm praying that mine does not take a dive too. If it does I'll just bite the bullet and get it fixed. Anytime you buy anything there's always a chance that something will break down on it.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

marshallmellowed said:


> Here she is...



Wow, that looks great. Now you just gotta break in those Greenbacks and it'll sound even sweeter!


----------



## marshallmellowed

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> Wow, that looks great. Now you just gotta break in those Greenbacks and it'll sound even sweeter!



Thanks, I spent a couple of hours playing through it with the YJM EPA at 12:00, so the break-in has definitely begun.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks, I spent a couple of hours playing through it with the YJM EPA at 12:00, so the break-in has definitely begun.



That sounds good, mate. But since the Greenbacks can only handle 100 watts, I wouldn't go over 50 watts in the beginning. Break 'em in slowly starting at maybe 10 watts and then keep going up. Another thing I've heard is to not overdo it, so you can break 'em in savely and have great sounding speakers for years to come. 

I hope this was helpful to anybody, who's wondering about breaking in their speakers


----------



## crossroadsnyc

keennay said:


> I'm sorry to hear your troubles Redstone. Looks like I'll be selling mine then...



You're selling your amp because someone else had a problem w/theirs? Even in a worst case scenario where you experience the same issue, it's a simple repair, so I wouldn't let that influence you. The workbench is filled w/amp problems on a daily basis, and not a single one of them pertain to YJM's, so you could experience issues with any amp you own. The only way to really avoid maintenance issues with amps is to go w/a modeling unit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> I've been in the studio along with my band a couple of days ago cutting our first demo tracks. Of course I've used my YJM and guess what, it sounded glorious. The record will turn out extremly well, that's for sure! Since so many of you seem to have the gate problem goin' on, I'am lucky to say that it didn't happen to me yet. Probably because I don't use a boost apart from a clean, solo boost. The amp just roars like it did when I got it, it's just fabulous.
> 
> Oh, and merry christmas everybody. I hope you'll have an awesome day with your family and loved ones.





marshallmellowed said:


> Here she is...




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSsTnfqTfPg[/ame]


----------



## keennay

crossroadsnyc said:


> You're selling your amp because someone else had a problem w/theirs? Even in a worst case scenario where you experience the same issue, it's a simple repair, so I wouldn't let that influence you. The workbench is filled w/amp problems on a daily basis, and not a single one of them pertain to YJM's, so you could experience issues with any amp you own. The only way to really avoid maintenance issues with amps is to go w/a modeling unit.



It was a poorly structured sentence on my part (quite typical when the majority of my posts are done from my Samsung mobile). No, I've considered selling my YJM 100 for the last several months since I mostly prefer my JMP 2203, but haven't yet made the FS thread. It might be difficult making a sale here in the US seeing as mine is the 230V version (straight from Marshall UK) and I'd have to sell it with a power transformer.

It's not my intention to pollute this thread with my lack of appreciation for this amp, but I've found out through owning one that I'm more of a triple-gain-stage Marshall fan.


----------



## Redstone

keennay said:


> It was a poorly structured sentence on my part (quite typical when the majority of my posts are done from my Samsung mobile). No, I've considered selling my YJM 100 for the last several months since I mostly prefer my JMP 2203, but haven't yet made the FS thread. It might be difficult making a sale here in the US seeing as mine is the 230V version (straight from Marshall UK) and I'd have to sell it with a power transformer.
> 
> It's not my intention to pollute this thread with my lack of appreciation for this amp, but I've found out through owning one that I'm more of a triple-gain-stage Marshall fan.



I wouldn't dream of selling my YJM, but at the same time I'd love a 77-78 JMP 2203/2204 in good condition. I'm really holding out hoping for Marshall to get some sense and make a 77-78 JMP 2203/2204 reissue with EPA and autobias. That or until I find a reasonably priced AFD in Ireland. I was nearly about the pull the trigger on a 77 JMP 2203 right around when I was selling my 2204, but I found it it was actually a 1980, so it would have been pretty similar to my 2204. Then someone else bought it.


----------



## Holme

Alright Doughnut Slingers! 

Can't tell you much - YJM is still mint,100% stock,no problems,all original valves & still one of the best amps I've ever heard since I started playing guitar 30 years ago!

Red-sorry to hear about your woes mate,hope you get them sorted out!

Hope you've all had a good Christmas-I'll just leave these here!


----------



## dash8311

Holme said:


> Alright Doughnut Slingers!
> 
> Can't tell you much - YJM is still mint,100% stock,no problems,all original valves & still one of the best amps I've ever heard since I started playing guitar 30 years ago!
> 
> Red-sorry to hear about your woes mate,hope you get them sorted out!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good Christmas-I'll just leave these here!



Merry Christmas to you as well Holme. 

I wanted to also mention, as much as our beloved YJMs have been taking some heat over this issue lately, once mine was fixed it's been bullet proof ever since.

I also swapped out the Winged Cs for the Groove Tube EL34M Mullard reissue tubes and they sound amazing. 

...and at least it doesn't have a big scratch on top


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> Alright Doughnut Slingers!
> 
> Can't tell you much - YJM is still mint,100% stock,no problems,all original valves & still one of the best amps I've ever heard since I started playing guitar 30 years ago!
> 
> Red-sorry to hear about your woes mate,hope you get them sorted out!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good Christmas-I'll just leave these here!




Agreed! Cheers!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Alright Doughnut Slingers!
> 
> Can't tell you much - YJM is still mint,100% stock,no problems,all original valves & still one of the best amps I've ever heard since I started playing guitar 30 years ago!
> 
> Red-sorry to hear about your woes mate,hope you get them sorted out!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good Christmas-I'll just leave these here!



Merry Xmas to you to, Holme (and the rest of the bunch on here too). Hows little Michael doing? Wont be long before hes shredding better than the lot of us 

My YJMs troubles aren't a big deal. It still sounds as glorius as ever as long as I avoid the boost and gate.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Merry Xmas to you to, Holme (and the rest of the bunch on here too). Hows little Michael doing? Wont be long before hes shredding better than the lot of us
> 
> My YJMs troubles aren't a big deal. It still sounds as glorius as ever as long as I avoid the boost and gate.



Michael's doing great,can't believe he's 2 in March talk about 'how time flies!' 

As far as shredding goes I think he'll be more likely chugging as he's nuts about 'Thomas the Tank Engine!' 






Glad to hear the YJM is still sounding great - just hope you find the source of the problem mate!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Michael's doing great,can't believe he's 2 in March talk about 'how time flies!'
> 
> As far as shredding goes I think he'll be more likely chugging as he's nuts about 'Thomas the Tank Engine!'
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the YJM is still sounding great - just hope you find the source of the problem mate!



I vaguely remember watching Thomas the Tank engine when I was around his age. I'm bloody 19 now, so it must have been 16-17 years ago. I can't believe its still on TV  Then again, the Simpsons have been on for about 25 years


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I vaguely remember watching Thomas the Tank engine when I was around his age. I'm bloody 19 now, so it must have been 16-17 years ago. I can't believe its still on TV  Then again, the Simpsons have been on for about 25 years



I thought it was out of date too mate - couldn't be more wrong if I tried!
The amount of play sets,tanks & merchandise is insane - one tiny match box size train is £8!!!
Sad thing is I now know all their names!


----------



## Redstone

Looks like my YJM is out of use fully now 

I just went to have a rip on it and it was fine for maybe a minute or so, but then it started sounding dark, farting out and cutting out, so I ran the autobias and tried it without any pedals plugged in, but no good. I thought it might be a preamp tube, so I grabbed the spares from my old 2204 and tried replacing V1, V2 and V3, but no good. It wasn't cutting out anymore, but it was sounding incredibly dark still. I swapped out V4 for what was originally in V1 and it was still incredibly dark. I tried a new cable and now there is no sound at all coming from it, so I swap back to the original cable and still dead. No sound at all. I'm not going to touch it until its in for repairs. I'm getting a little freaked now. I hope nothing seriously bad is wrong with it.


----------



## Redstone

PHEW! False alarm. Looks like it was just my SG. I plugged into my JCM1C and it was doing the same thing, so I tried my Strat and it works fine. YJMs working fine too, aside from the boost and gate. Huge relief for me


----------



## JimiRules

Nice! I would have been freaking out.


----------



## Redstone

JimiRules said:


> Nice! I would have been freaking out.



I started freaking when swapping the tubes did nothing, and I almost crapped myself when swapping cables completely killed it. I'm glad its just the toggle switch on my SG. Its been giving trouble for more than a year. I bent some of the metal bits about 8 months ago and it improved it a lot, but it definitely needs changing asap. It seems to be working ok now after jiggling it.


----------



## JimiRules

My SG has the same problem. I had my switch go bad at a show in the middle of a song. I lost the bridge pickup. At first I thought it was my amp, but I had a solid sound when I went to the neck pickup.


----------



## Redstone

Sometimes I get a really weak bridge pickup and have to flick it over and back to get it going again.


----------



## JimiRules

Mine has never done that, but I had to go in and bend the metal part to get the bridge pickup to work after it went out. I may as well just bite the bullet and replace it.


----------



## dash8311

JimiRules said:


> Mine has never done that, but I had to go in and bend the metal part to get the bridge pickup to work after it went out. I may as well just bite the bullet and replace it.



A bit of oil-free contact cleaner and some small tweaking of the switch mechanism should fix that up no problem :

I've had the same on my Custom Shop VOS SG. Glad to hear it wasn't the amp and you got it figured out Redstone!


----------



## Redstone

I've got a spare switch from that POS SG I built for that school project a couple of year ago, so I might install that. I've always dreaded the day I'd have to go messing with the wiring of my SG.


----------



## Ealdst

Glad to hear you've found the problem, and not only that - even if you have to buy a new switch it's a cheap and easy fix


----------



## crossroadsnyc

So, what are the used prices these days? I've pretty much made the decision to sell mine, but I'm not really sure where to price it since I haven't been following the market.


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> So, what are the used prices these days? I've pretty much made the decision to sell mine, but I'm not really sure where to price it since I haven't been following the market.



  Last one I saw was locally, and it was listed at 2200 before I could even check it out, it was sold. Dunno what it went for though, I suspect near that since it went so fast. I think a ballpark range is 1800 (on the low end) to 2400 (on the high end)


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> So, what are the used prices these days? I've pretty much made the decision to sell mine, but I'm not really sure where to price it since I haven't been following the market.



What type of crack are you on? 

I haven't been keeping track myself, but there is one on ebay for $2600

Marshall YJM100 "Yngwie Malmsteen" Head Mint Condition | eBay

What made you decide to sell it? Just not getting along with it? We all go through that every now and then. What you need is a second amp to go to when you need a break from the YJM.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> So, what are the used prices these days? I've pretty much made the decision to sell mine, but I'm not really sure where to price it since I haven't been following the market.










The magical allure of teh  tonez?


----------



## keennay

List it for $3000.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> What type of crack are you on?
> 
> I haven't been keeping track myself, but there is one on ebay for $2600
> 
> Marshall YJM100 "Yngwie Malmsteen" Head Mint Condition | eBay
> 
> What made you decide to sell it? Just not getting along with it? We all go through that every now and then. What you need is a second amp to go to when you need a break from the YJM.



Because I no longer trust Marshall Amplification to keep their word on limited edition amps, so I'm going to cash out and buy American.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> The magical allure of teh  tonez?



The only thing I want to do w/that amp is sail it out my window and watch it plummet 41 stories into the pavement.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> The only thing I want to do w/that amp is sail it out my window and watch it plummet 41 stories into the pavement.










If it's any consolation I'm pricing up tricycles!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> What type of crack are you on?
> 
> I haven't been keeping track myself, but there is one on ebay for $2600
> 
> Marshall YJM100 "Yngwie Malmsteen" Head Mint Condition | eBay
> 
> What made you decide to sell it? Just not getting along with it? We all go through that every now and then. What you need is a second amp to go to when you need a break from the YJM.



This is about the 4th time he's listed that amp for $2,595. You'd think he would realize he's probably not going to get it, at least not with a shipping fee of $100. I think around $2,500 with free shipping is probably about the max right now.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> If it's any consolation I'm pricing up tricycles!



I recognize that I'm emotional right now, so it's unlikely I'm going to do anything until it passes and I can process things a little more clearly.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> I recognize that I'm emotional right now, so it's unlikely I'm going to do anything until it passes and I can process things a little more clearly.



Yeah you don't seem like your usual cool,calm & collected self through the posts I've seen today.

Whatever it is I hope you're ok mate!



Edit:By the way I really am pricing up tricycles!


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Because I no longer trust Marshall Amplification to keep their word on limited edition amps, so I'm going to cash out and buy American.



D0 you mean about the Silver Jube reissue, or something else? I've been a out of the loop a bit lately. If you replace it with something America, go with a Metro 12000 (American made 68 Plexi) and a good attenuator.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> D0 you mean about the Silver Jube reissue, or something else? I've been a out of the loop a bit lately. If you replace it with something America, go with a Metro 12000 (American made 68 Plexi) and a good attenuator.



Yes. Want to reissue it in black? Great. But to reissue a limited edition amp doesn't sit right w/me.


----------



## Redstone

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yes. Want to reissue it in black? Great. But to reissue a limited edition amp doesn't sit right w/me.



I would have expected they do it in black, to be honest. I never thought they would do it in Silver, unless it was extremely limited to like 87 units or something. I wouldn't have minded if it was just silver tolex with gold plate, or silver plate with black tolex (like the special AFD). I would prefer that there be Something to make it noticeably different from the original, but I don't mind too much.


----------



## duncan11

crossroadsnyc said:


> Because I no longer trust Marshall Amplification to keep their word on limited edition amps, so I'm going to cash out and buy American.



welcome to owners of Gibson's Dave Grohl pellham blue 335. Came out in 08, very limited. BOOM, late 2014, reissued, in same color, but they did change the pickups....now with custombuckers instead of burstbuckers which were the top tier pickup installed in guitars in 08. LOTS of people got majorly pissed off who owned the original run. 

Only amps that come close for me are the Friedman smallbox 50 and BE. The BE is toomuch amp for me since I don't gig, but since neither has autobias, that's kinda a deal killer for me, since I've gotten so used to never having to take my amps in for a rebias when I change tubes. I totally suck at anything electrical so me DIY biasing is a bad idea.


----------



## JimiRules

What is going on? Is there talk of a reissue on the YJM100?


----------



## 66 galaxie

JimiRules said:


> What is going on? Is there talk of a reissue on the YJM100?



No. 

I edited the rest of my response. After reading, it sounded mean. That was not the intent.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

66 galaxie said:


> No.
> 
> I edited the rest of my response. After reading, it sounded mean. That was not the intent.



I read what you wrote earlier, and it's ok, as I'm not offended … truth is, you were probably right to a large degree, as that's very much how I was feeling yesterday. Marshall is one of just a handful of companies that is capable of provoking an emotional response out of me, and that's exactly what happened. I've never been a big fan of SJ's, but I've always been tickled by the mystique surrounding them, so yesterday's news just hit me the wrong way I guess. Is it wrong for me to assume they might do likewise w/other limited edition amps? Probably not, but it is wrong for me to not pay attention to my Mom's good advice to not cut off my nose to spite my face. 

To round out the handful of companies capable of provoking an emotional response: 

1. Marshall
2. Gibson
3. Ford
4. General Motors
5. Chrysler 

There are a few others, but that's my top 5.


----------



## JimiRules

crossroadsnyc said:


> I read what you wrote earlier, and it's ok, as I'm not offended … truth is, you were probably right to a large degree, as that's very much how I was feeling yesterday. Marshall is one of just a handful of companies that is capable of provoking an emotional response out of me, and that's exactly what happened. I've never been a big fan of SJ's, but I've always been tickled by the mystique surrounding them, so yesterday's news just hit me the wrong way I guess. Is it wrong for me to assume they might do likewise w/other limited edition amps? Probably not, but it is wrong for me to not pay attention to my Mom's good advice to not cut off my nose to spite my face.
> 
> To round out the handful of companies capable of provoking an emotional response:
> 
> 1. Marshall
> 2. Gibson
> 3. Ford
> 4. General Motors
> 5. Chrysler
> 
> There are a few others, but that's my top 5.




I don't think you were wrong to assume that they may reissue the YJM100 some day. I've learned that it's pretty hard to take anybody at their word as long as money is involved.

I can see why some people would be mad if they reissued this amp. I don't think I would be one of them though. Really the only influence the limited number had on my decision to get a YJM was that I knew I had to crap or get off the pot when the opportunity presented itself to get one.


----------



## 66 galaxie

crossroadsnyc said:


> I read what you wrote earlier, and it's ok, as I'm not offended … truth is, you were probably right to a large degree, as that's very much how I was feeling yesterday. Marshall is one of just a handful of companies that is capable of provoking an emotional response out of me, and that's exactly what happened. I've never been a big fan of SJ's, but I've always been tickled by the mystique surrounding them, so yesterday's news just hit me the wrong way I guess. Is it wrong for me to assume they might do likewise w/other limited edition amps? Probably not, but it is wrong for me to not pay attention to my Mom's good advice to not cut off my nose to spite my face.
> 
> To round out the handful of companies capable of provoking an emotional response:
> 
> 1. Marshall
> 2. Gibson
> 3. Ford
> 4. General Motors
> 5. Chrysler
> 
> There are a few others, but that's my top 5.



Well, my unsolicited opinion on the matter is that you should listen to your Mom in this case. It's not like you bought the YJM after they pulled the SJ ri stuff.

I mean, I'm really pissed with Ford right now because they pulled their sponsorship out of NHRA. John Force carried that torch very successfully for quite a while and then shooop, out came the rug.
That doesn't take away from all the cool cars and trucks they have made over the years though.

Anyway, I'm glad you caught my drift of what I tried to say


----------



## dash8311

I'm keeping mine!


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> I'm keeping mine!



Ditto!


----------



## Redstone

Quick question guys, which one of the three IC sockets is the right one to go for? I'd go for the on that marshallmellowed posted a while back, but the shipping is insane to Ireland. I can get a bunch of the RC4558P chips from this place, so I thought I'd grab one of these while getting some of the chips and avoid paying the expensive shipping.

Buy DIL Sockets TE Connectivity 2-640463 2.54mm Pitch Straight 8 Way, Through Hole Stamped pin Closed Frame IC Dip Socket TE Connectivity 2-640463-2 online from RS for next day delivery.

Buy DIL Sockets TE Connectivity Diplomate 2.54mm Pitch Vertical 8 Way, Through Hole Stamped pin Closed Frame IC Dip Socket TE Connectivity 2-641260-1 online from RS for next day delivery.

Buy DIL Sockets TE Connectivity Diplomate 2.54mm Pitch Vertical 8 Way, Through Hole Stamped pin Closed Frame IC Dip Socket TE Connectivity 1825093-2 online from RS for next day delivery.

My YJM was working fine, aside from the boost and gate, but plugging in the EP booster seemed to break it even more. Its got almost no brightness at all. It sounds like a bass, regardless of what pedals, cables or guitar I have plugged in. I haven't tried changing any tubes or anything. Looks like I can't put off taking it in for repairs any longer.

For reference, here is a quote of marshallmellowed's post from a while back.



marshallmellowed said:


> Good call, that's exactly what I was thinking. Sockets used to be widely used for this exact purpose, until everything started going to Surface Mount Technology. Here's a link to an adapter which would allow replacing the surface mount IC (4558) with a pin style (4558) ....
> 
> https://www.westfloridacomponents.c...+Pin+Surface+Mount+IC+Adaptor+1-348466-5.html
> 
> RC4558P - TEXAS INSTRUMENTS - OP AMP, 3MHZ, 1.7V/uS, DIP-8 | Newark element14
> 
> If mine ever fails, that is the approach I will take. If you do not have the proper equipment for the job, and must use a conventional soldering iron, you at least need one with a temperature control for using minimal heat. The safest way to remove a surface mounted IC (without the proper equipment) is to very carefully snip each of the IC legs as close to the IC as possible using a small pair of cutters. Then, heat the solder joint on the PCB and remove the IC legs one at a time. Then, use solder wick to remove any excess solder from the board (if needed). Installing the IC socket would be fairly easy after that. Of course, if you're not comfortable with using a soldering iron, I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> Quick question guys, which one of the three IC sockets is the right one to go for? I'd go for the on that marshallmellowed posted a while back, but the shipping is insane to Ireland. I can get a bunch of the RC4558P chips from this place, so I thought I'd grab one of these while getting some of the chips and avoid paying the expensive shipping.
> 
> Buy DIL Sockets TE Connectivity 2-640463 2.54mm Pitch Straight 8 Way, Through Hole Stamped pin Closed Frame IC Dip Socket TE Connectivity 2-640463-2 online from RS for next day delivery.
> 
> Buy DIL Sockets TE Connectivity Diplomate 2.54mm Pitch Vertical 8 Way, Through Hole Stamped pin Closed Frame IC Dip Socket TE Connectivity 2-641260-1 online from RS for next day delivery.
> 
> Buy DIL Sockets TE Connectivity Diplomate 2.54mm Pitch Vertical 8 Way, Through Hole Stamped pin Closed Frame IC Dip Socket TE Connectivity 1825093-2 online from RS for next day delivery.
> 
> My YJM was working fine, aside from the boost and gate, but plugging in the EP booster seemed to break it even more. Its got almost no brightness at all. It sounds like a bass, regardless of what pedals, cables or guitar I have plugged in. I haven't tried changing any tubes or anything. Looks like I can't put off taking it in for repairs any longer.
> 
> For reference, here is a quote of marshallmellowed's post from a while back.



I'd have to go back and look at the pics that tripleinside posted of the IC, but I'm almost 100% certain it was a surface mount IC with the horizontal (SMT) legs, not vertical (through hole) like your examples. Look at the link I had posted, and see how the legs extend outward. The IC (or socket in this case) sits on the conductive pads on the PCB and is soldered to the surface (hence the "Surface Mount Technology" naming). There are no holes through the PCB. Having said that, the socket is also an adapter, so you will use a standard "through hole" IC to plug into the socket (2nd link). Having read the stories of this issue, this is the only way I would recommend any YJM owner do the repair.

https://www.westfloridacomponents.c...+Pin+Surface+Mount+IC+Adaptor+1-348466-5.html

http://www.newark.com/texas-instruments/rc4558p/ic-op-amp-3mhz-1-7v-us-dip-8/dp/60K6767


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> I'd have to go back and look at the pics that tripleinside posted of the IC, but I'm almost 100% certain it was a surface mount IC with the horizontal (SMT) legs, not vertical (through hole) like your examples. Look at the link I had posted, and see how the legs extend outward. The IC (or socket in this case) sits on the conductive pads on the PCB and is soldered to the surface (hence the "Surface Mount Technology" naming). There are no holes through the PCB. Having said that, the socket is also an adapter, so you will use a standard "through hole" IC to plug into the socket (2nd link). Having read the stories of this issue, this is the only way I would recommend any YJM owner do the repair.
> 
> https://www.westfloridacomponents.c...+Pin+Surface+Mount+IC+Adaptor+1-348466-5.html
> 
> RC4558P - TEXAS INSTRUMENTS - OP AMP, 3MHZ, 1.7V/uS, DIP-8 | Newark element14



I was guessing that the pins, since they are flat, could be bent into place for soldering onto the metal pads. There are also non-flat mount versions with cylindrical/round pins. I can't seem to find anything identical to the one you posted on that site. That site is a little fiddly and hard to navigate though.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I was guessing that the pins, since they are flat, could be bent into place for soldering onto the metal pads. There are also non-flat mount versions with cylindrical/round pins. I can't seem to find anything identical to the one you posted on that site. That site is a little fiddly and hard to navigate though.



As long as you search for "Surface Mount" or "SMT" when looking for your socket/adapter, you should be able to find one.


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> As long as you search for "Surface Mount" or "SMT" when looking for your socket/adapter, you should be able to find one.



All I can find is the one below, and it definitely doesn't look right. I might just take a gamble on the other ones, since I need to order the chips anyway. They are cheap, so I don't mind if they are the wrong ones. I can always buy the one you linked.

Buy DIL Sockets Preci-Dip 2.54mm Pitch Vertical 8 Way SMT Turned pin Open Frame IC Dip Socket, 1A Preci-Dip 110-87-308-41-105101 online from RS for next day delivery.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> All I can find is the one below, and it definitely doesn't look right. I might just take a gamble on the other ones, since I need to order the chips anyway. They are cheap, so I don't mind if they are the wrong ones. I can always buy the one you linked.
> 
> Buy DIL Sockets Preci-Dip 2.54mm Pitch Vertical 8 Way SMT Turned pin Open Frame IC Dip Socket, 1A Preci-Dip 110-87-308-41-105101 online from RS for next day delivery.



If you insist on using one of the sockets you have linked and bending the leads, I would go with the 3rd one. I still recommend using the correct style, even if it costs you a little more. Is the shipping on an item that small really that expensive? I do not have any experience with ordering from Ireland, so I'm just curious.


----------



## John 14:6

I plugged my Fender Yngwie Strat straight into my YJM100 today using no effects. I only used the stock booster and the reverb. I was reminded of just what a great amp this thing is all by itself. I use delay a lot of the time and have been using my Maxon OD808 much of the time recently, so it was nice just to hear the amp shine on its own. This really is a monster of a tone machine. There are soooooooooo many amps that try to capture that old school Marshall magic, but the YJM100 sounds more authentic than anything else I have tried.


----------



## proxy

John 14:6 said:


> I plugged my Fender Yngwie Strat straight into my YJM100 today using no effects. I only used the stock booster and the reverb. I was reminded of just what a great amp this thing is all by itself. I use delay a lot of the time and have been using my Maxon OD808 much of the time recently, so it was nice just to hear the amp shine on its own. This really is a monster of a tone machine. There are soooooooooo many amps that try to capture that old school Marshall magic, but the YJM100 sounds more authentic than anything else I have tried.



I agree here with you but not 100 %.
It is loud and all of that but not as fat as old SLP's
But I was curious what would happen if I put some NOS 5751 and in phase inverter Electro Harmonix 12AT7WC-EH tube......
I was always shitting my pants playing this amp.
But when I put those pre amp tubes in i was thinking I am in paradise.
That was that unmistakable tone that I heard when I was young playing old SLP.
Just fabulous ......


----------



## proxy

I am also tempted to put 6CA7 power tubes to hear the difference .......


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> If you insist on using one of the sockets you have linked and bending the leads, I would go with the 3rd one. I still recommend using the correct style, even if it costs you a little more. Is the shipping on an item that small really that expensive? I do not have any experience with ordering from Ireland, so I'm just curious.



Shipping from the website you linked is about 5-6x the cost of shipping from this Irish site. It will also take longer. Since the socket is so cheap, and I have to pay shipping for the RC4558P chips anyway, I might as well order the socket from here first, since its so cheap. If it doesn't look like it will do the job, I'll just go ahead and order the one you linked.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> Shipping from the website you linked is about 5-6x the cost of shipping from this Irish site. It will also take longer. Since the socket is so cheap, and I have to pay shipping for the RC4558P chips anyway, I might as well order the socket from here first, since its so cheap. If it doesn't look like it will do the job, I'll just go ahead and order the one you linked.



One thing is for sure, once you get a socket installed your tech fees will no longer be an issue. Also, make sure you have the new IC oriented the same as the old one when you install it (pin 1 has a dot/marking above it). Good luck, hope everything works out.

Also, I am convinced (IMO) that the IC (Op Amp) in question is marginally up to the task of handling some external OD pedals, and that this is not just a case of a few randomly defective components. You have personally had this issue twice now, so that sort of kills the randomly defective component theory, unless you are just extremely unlucky. Whether or not someone using an external boost has or has not had a problem is most likely due to their individual choice of boost pedal(s) and their particular useage. My guess is that if you continue to use the same pedal, in the same manner, you will most likely have the issue again.


----------



## John 14:6

proxy said:


> I agree here with you but not 100 %.
> It is loud and all of that but not as fat as old SLP's
> But I was curious what would happen if I put some NOS 5751 and in phase inverter Electro Harmonix 12AT7WC-EH tube......
> I was always shitting my pants playing this amp.
> But when I put those pre amp tubes in i was thinking I am in paradise.
> That was that unmistakable tone that I heard when I was young playing old SLP.
> Just fabulous ......


I am using NOS RFT 12ax7's in the preamp and Groove Tube EL34M Chinese made Mullard copies in my YJM100. This glass combo works great in my amp.  I think the phase inverter spot may be the most critical when it comes to influencing the tone of the amp.


----------



## Mat_P

marshallmellowed said:


> ....... My guess is that if you continue to use the same pedal, in the same manner, you will most likely have the issue again.



I think it's a circuit fault on the pcb that takes the op amp down with it rather than a boost pedal issue. I was using my amp for 2 years extensively with all sort of pedals before the failure happend out of the blue right after firing up the puppy. Hence why the service guys supposedly updated my board beyond replacing the op amp, according to the paperwork.
I think this pedal myth is just that, an unprooved claim made up of guesswork.
I'm afraid the only way to make Redstone happy is to send the amp to a Marshall-certified tech.


----------



## dash8311

Mat_P said:


> I think it's a circuit fault on the pcb that takes the op amp down with it rather than a boost pedal issue. I was using my amp for 2 years extensively with all sort of pedals before the failure happend out of the blue right after firing up the puppy. Hence why the service guys supposedly updated my board beyond replacing the op amp, according to the paperwork.
> I think this pedal myth is just that, an unprooved claim made up of guesswork.
> I'm afraid the only way to make Redstone happy is to send the amp to a Marshall-certified tech.



Agreed. I've had the noise gate issue with mine (documented about 20 pages back in this thread) and the pedals were ruled out almost immediately as the culprit. A batch of poor components are more like it!


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> One thing is for sure, once you get a socket installed your tech fees will no longer be an issue. Also, make sure you have the new IC oriented the same as the old one when you install it (pin 1 has a dot/marking above it). Good luck, hope everything works out.
> 
> Also, I am convinced that the IC (Op Amp) in question is marginally up to the task of handling some external OD pedals, and that this is not just a case of a few randomly defective components. You have personally had this issue twice now, so that sort of kills the randomly defective component theory, unless you are just extremely unlucky. Whether or not someone using an external boost has or has not had a problem is most likely due to their individual choice of boost pedal(s) and their particular useage. My guess is that if you continue to use the same pedal, in the same manner, you will most likely have the issue again.



I've taken a picture of the chip so I know its orientation.

The strange thing is that I used my EP Booster for over a year without any issues, switched to the Schaffer replica for a few months also without any issues, but using the EP booster months later causes problems.

It also seems strange that it broke on its own shortly after having it replaced. Its also weird that everything other than the boost and gate worked fine until I plugged in the EP booster.


----------



## proxy

John 14:6 said:


> I am using NOS RFT 12ax7's in the preamp and Groove Tube EL34M Chinese made Mullard copies in my YJM100. This glass combo works great in my amp.  I think the phase inverter spot may be the most critical when it comes to influencing the tone of the amp.



I agree with phase inverter thoughts.....


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mat_P said:


> I think it's a circuit fault on the pcb that takes the op amp down with it rather than a boost pedal issue. I was using my amp for 2 years extensively with all sort of pedals before the failure happend out of the blue right after firing up the puppy. Hence why the service guys supposedly updated my board beyond replacing the op amp, according to the paperwork.
> I think this pedal myth is just that, an unprooved claim made up of guesswork.
> I'm afraid the only way to make Redstone happy is to send the amp to a Marshall-certified tech.





Tripleinside said:


> The socket is definitely needed.My YJM never failed again after i replaced the opamp ic5.
> I think they tend to fail when you overload the front end with overdrive pedals on top of running the inboard boost at a high setting...
> 
> I sold mine because i just could not trust it anymore, got a couple of 2204s instead... sorry bud...



I think Tripleinside and I are on the same page on this, but it's OK if others are not.


Mat_p, it's no more an "unprooved (think you meant _unproven_) claim made up of guesswork" than someone stating "I think it's a circuit fault on the pcb", not sure what that even means. I'm an electronics tech by trade and deal with electronics every day (30+ years). My theory is just that, a theory, supported by my experience with component failures and what I am seeing, never claimed it was fact. Unless you also work in the field of electronics (which you obviously do not), your theory would actually be the one consisting of more "guesswork". Please explain your unproven claim of a "a circuit fault on the pcb" and what that means.


----------



## Redstone

Mat_P said:


> I think it's a circuit fault on the pcb that takes the op amp down with it rather than a boost pedal issue. I was using my amp for 2 years extensively with all sort of pedals before the failure happend out of the blue right after firing up the puppy. Hence why the service guys supposedly updated my board beyond replacing the op amp, according to the paperwork.
> I think this pedal myth is just that, an unprooved claim made up of guesswork.
> I'm afraid the only way to make Redstone happy is to send the amp to a Marshall-certified tech.



I'd have to send it over to Marshall themselves, which would cost a fair bit. I don't use the tech that my Marshall dealer uses, because he wasn't able to do anything to my YJM last time something was wrong. I already sent it to the guy who is considered to be pretty much the best tech in Ireland. He did fix it, but it broke a day or two after I got it back. I'm sending it to him again once I get the parts in the post.


----------



## Mat_P

Redstone said:


> I'd have to send it over to Marshall themselves, which would cost a fair bit. I don't use the tech that my Marshall dealer uses, because he wasn't able to do anything to my YJM last time something was wrong. I already sent it to the guy who is considered to be pretty much the best tech in Ireland. He did fix it, but it broke a day or two after I got it back. I'm sending it to him again once I get the parts in the post.



I would probably ask the guy if he can get in touch with Marshall in order to get his hands on the YJM update documentation.


----------



## Redstone

Mat_P said:


> I would probably ask the guy if he can get in touch with Marshall in order to get his hands on the YJM update documentation.



I'll let him know. I'll see if I can get Marshalls contact details before I hand it over to him. Marshall seem to be impossible to contact directly from Ireland. Using the contact form on their website just puts you in touch with KMI Distribution, which is their Irish distributor. They aren't really any help at all, as the people who work there don't care for gear. They accidentally sent a 1959RR to the store instead of my YJM.


----------



## dash8311

Roadtrip!


----------



## Redstone

The chips arrived today. They are the right model, but the wrong size  I probably should have checked the dimensions. It seems that the texas instruments RC4558P is about 6mm X 9mm. The one needed for the YJM is about 4mm X 5mm, but the non-surface mount version only seems to come in the bigger size. Looks like I'm SOL. I might just ask the tech is he has any chips and sockets in the right size.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> The chips arrived today. They are the right model, but the wrong size  I probably should have checked the dimensions. It seems that the texas instruments RC4558P is about 6mm X 9mm. The one needed for the YJM is about 4mm X 5mm, but the non-surface mount version only seems to come in the bigger size. Looks like I'm SOL. I might just ask the tech is he has any chips and sockets in the right size.



You didn't mention the socket/adapter. Are you saying that the IC does not fit the socket/adapter, or that the socket/adapter does not fit the PCB? 8 pin OpAmps, (straight pins) should all be the same size, and should plug into your socket/adapter.


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> You didn't mention the socket/adapter. Are you saying that the IC does not fit the socket/adapter, or that the socket/adapter does not fit the PCB? 8 pin OpAmps, (straight pins) should all be the same size, and should plug into your socket/adapter.



The new chips fit into the new socket, but the both too big for the amp.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I've not opened my YJM up, what is the case width of the original IC (in mm)?


----------



## jayce1219

If you don't like built in reverb. what reverb pedal is the best for that slight yngwie ambient/echoish tone for yjm100


----------



## marshallmellowed

jayce1219 said:


> If you don't like built in reverb. what reverb pedal is the best for that slight yngwie ambient/echoish tone for yjm100



TC Electronic Hall Of Fame Reverb TonePrint Series Guitar Effects Pedal | Musician's Friend


----------



## Holme

Well since having Michael I've hardly been on the guitar at all to the point I've pondered whether I may as well sell off my stuff.
Michael is off Nursery this week with a flu virus & Lynne couldn't get today off so I took a days holiday & thought sod it - let's see what he makes of it (plus it gave me a chance to fire up the YJM for the first time this year!!!)
Ran auto bias - everything passed first time! 
Jumpered the channels, got plugged in & WOW I'd missed that crunch!
Next up hit the boost & that was it - straight Plexi on steroids!
Needless to say my minds made up - nothing is going & the older he gets the more time I'll get back to play!

Also Michael seemed to love it so it might get used more than ever!


----------



## duncan11

Holme said:


> Well since having Michael I've hardly been on the guitar at all to the point I've pondered whether I may as well sell off my stuff.
> Michael is off Nursery this week with a flu virus & Lynne couldn't get today off so I took a days holiday & thought sod it - let's see what he makes of it (plus it gave me a chance to fire up the YJM for the first time this year!!!)
> Ran auto bias - everything passed first time!
> Jumpered the channels, got plugged in & WOW I'd missed that crunch!
> Next up hit the boost & that was it - straight Plexi on steroids!
> Needless to say my minds made up - nothing is going & the older he gets the more time I'll get back to play!
> 
> Also Michael seemed to love it so it might get used more than ever!



he's all ready for RAH soon!


----------



## JimiRules

Holme said:


> Well since having Michael I've hardly been on the guitar at all to the point I've pondered whether I may as well sell off my stuff.
> Michael is off Nursery this week with a flu virus & Lynne couldn't get today off so I took a days holiday & thought sod it - let's see what he makes of it (plus it gave me a chance to fire up the YJM for the first time this year!!!)
> Ran auto bias - everything passed first time!
> Jumpered the channels, got plugged in & WOW I'd missed that crunch!
> Next up hit the boost & that was it - straight Plexi on steroids!
> Needless to say my minds made up - nothing is going & the older he gets the more time I'll get back to play!
> 
> Also Michael seemed to love it so it might get used more than ever!



Glad to hear that you're keeping your gear. I remember when I was a youngster, probably around the age of your son, sitting and watching my dad play his guitar, as well as watching his band practice in our basement, and thinking he was the coolest guy in the world. I have no doubt that these experiences played a big part in me wanting to pick up the guitar and play myself. Maybe your son will have the same experiences watching you play.


----------



## Nik73

If anyone in the UK is desperate for one of these, Guitar Guitar in Newcastle have a used one in for £1695.


----------



## Holme

Nik73 said:


> If anyone in the UK is desperate for one of these, Guitar Guitar in Newcastle have a used one in for £1695.



That's a bit naughty - they were £1515 new!


----------



## dreyn77

no friends in business mate! 

YJM. has the sound. it must be incredibly made. 

I would guess that it's tweeked to a unique sound as well. 
then to top it all off, it's got great features to have on a huge amp. 

I don't think yngwie should have allowed the amp to be linked. he had the opportunity to comeup with 2 more sounds but passed on the opportunity. it's disappointing. 

If you're linking and you've got trouble, its no wonder.


----------



## Nik73

Holme said:


> That's a bit naughty - they were £1515 new!



Haha yeah, hence the "desperate" part!


----------



## melomanarock

Nik73 said:


> Haha yeah, hence the "desperate" part!



$2650 by auction

Marshall YJM 100 Guitar Amplifier Yngwie Malmsteen Head Signature AMP | eBay


----------



## duncan11

this past saturday I fired mine up after a long hiatus for some reason. as usual and expected, the YJM coupled with CC2 excelled in every way. I hadn't played both my CC2 and YJM in a while it was a nice session, and only confirmed that I'll never sell mine!


----------



## John 14:6

melomanarock said:


> $2650 by auction
> 
> Marshall YJM 100 Guitar Amplifier Yngwie Malmsteen Head Signature AMP | eBay


 Plus $150.00 shipping for a grand total of $2800.00.


----------



## Midnight Blues

My brothers and sisters, I come before you with my chest rug exposed, bearing an assortment of donuts to seek your forgiveness. For it has been quite some time since I visited or posted on the YJM Thread and because I haven't been playing my YMJ much.    horrors!!!!!

I'm still trying to get caught-up on everything thats gone since my last post, but I'd like to say *CONGRATULATIONS* to all those that have purchased this AMP OF ALL AMPS and to those who have purchased new cabs to go along with their's, especially those that have purchased the 1960AX, or BX!!!!!      

For quite a bit of the time that I've been away, I've played my 1974X, a simply lovely amp in-and-of-itself and one that I love immensely, but recently, I've had a burning desire to break-out my YJM. Well I finally did that just the other day. 

WW!!!!! I am literally typeless!!!!! I can't believe what an amp the YJM is!!!!! It reminds me so much of my early '70s Super Lead Stack that I had back then (see below with picture being courtesy of Holme). I really miss that amp, but the YJM is even better!!!!! I never would have thought that possible. 

It truly is the AMP OF ALL AMPS!!!!!


----------



## JimiRules

Midnight Blues said:


> It truly is the AMP OF ALL AMPS!!!!!



I agree! I just gigged mine this past Saturday and it was great as always. I know every few shows I think to myself, "maybe I'll give the YJM a night off and use my TSL60 instead. Then when I get to the venue and start setting up I think, "nah..." and unpack the YJM. It's been well over a year since my TSL has seen any action outside of my house.


----------



## Holme

Midnight Blues said:


> My brothers and sisters, I come before you with my chest rug exposed, bearing an assortment of donuts to seek your forgiveness. For it has been quite some time since I visited or posted on the YJM Thread and because I haven't been playing my YMJ much.    horrors!!!!!
> 
> I'm still trying to get caught-up on everything thats gone since my last post, but I'd like to say *CONGRATULATIONS* to all those that have purchased this AMP OF ALL AMPS and to those who have purchased new cabs to go along with their's, especially those that have purchased the 1960AX, or BX!!!!!
> 
> For quite a bit of the time that I've been away, I've played my 1974X, a simply lovely amp in-and-of-itself and one that I love immensely, but recently, I've had a burning desire to break-out my YJM. Well I finally did that just the other day.
> 
> WW!!!!! I am literally typeless!!!!! I can't believe what an amp the YJM is!!!!! It reminds me so much of my early '70s Super Lead Stack that I had back then (see below with picture being courtesy of Holme). I really miss that amp, but the YJM is even better!!!!! I never would have thought that possible.
> 
> It truly is the AMP OF ALL AMPS!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

JimiRules said:


> I agree! I just gigged mine this past Saturday and it was great as always. I know every few shows I think to myself, "maybe I'll give the YJM a night off and use my TSL60 instead. Then when I get to the venue and start setting up I think, "nah..." and unpack the YJM. It's been well over a year since my TSL has seen any action outside of my house.



There's really no need to use any other amp. As I mentioned, I love my 1974X and I also love my Class 5, but to be able to use my YJM in whatever the setting might be is priceless!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Holme said:


>



Thanks Homle, it's good to be back!


----------



## FennRx

Midnight Blues said:


> There's really no need to use any other amp. As I mentioned, I love my 1974X and I also love my Class 5, but to be able to use my YJM in whatever the setting might be is priceless!



My Class 5 sounds like ****e. But a UK tube Marshall for $250? Yep.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Mine tends to be a bit bassey, but I use my Fulltone PlimSoul to round it out.


 Fenn!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Two up on eBay:

Marshall Yngwie Malmsteen Signature YJM100 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | eBay

Marshall YJM 100 Guitar Amplifier Yngwie Malmsteen Head Signature Amp | eBay


----------



## FennRx

Another gig, and I still <3 my YJM100- even if it does have its first tear in the tolex


----------



## Redstone

First tear in the tolex? Might as well just toss it out 

Mines got a few dings from when I handed it into the store for repairs. Still nothing of my own doing yet though. I've still not taken it to a tech to repair the boost etc. I'm starting to think I just can't bear to be apart from it


----------



## dash8311

Tear in the tolex? No!


----------



## JimiRules

Mine has yet to get a tear in the tolex, but the day after my band's last show I saw a couple bad gouges in the tolex on my 1960ahw. Kinda made me sick to my stomach for a few seconds.


----------



## FennRx

maybe I should buy another one to keep as a show piece


----------



## dash8311

I just stay away from mine. Use white gloves to adjust the knobs and flip switches...

not


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I've still not taken it to a tech to repair the boost etc. I'm starting to think I just can't bear to be apart from it



Did you ever find a socket that would work on the PCB? I think I have a link to one that would work, it accepts the same SMT IC that is soldered on the PCB. Not sure how easy it would be for you to obtain, but might be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Redstone

marshallmellowed said:


> Did you ever find a socket that would work on the PCB? I think I have a link to one that would work, it accepts the same SMT IC that is soldered on the PCB. Not sure how easy it would be for you to obtain, but might be worth it in the long run.



I gave up looking after the one I ordered was a bit too big. I have them to my cousin since he uses all sorts of those chips in his college studies.

Link away, if you've still got it. I've got proper dimensions now, so I can check them before ordering anything, or just take a risk on it.


----------



## Redstone

I also thing I might have a hunch as to why my YJM went all muddy a while back. It sounds a bit far fetched, but maybe someone might be able to shed a bit of light on it. It started sounding super muddy after slapping my TSR and EP Booster through it at the same time, both on (about half on both). I've used the EP for about a year straight on its own, and my TSR (with my Bad Monkey occasionally) for about the same time, but that might have been the first time I've used both together. I'm a bit scared to try it again in fear of damaging my YJM, but I'm curious to know if using both of those pedals at once was the cause, although even when I unplugged from both, it still sounded muddy (I thought it was my SG, but I can't be fully sure). Is having both on putting too much strain on some part of the YJM (maybe even the IC5). My JCM1 doesn't seem to mind both pedals. Would it be worth a quick test to find out?


----------



## dash8311

It won't hurt it. Either the IC5 is bad or not, I had the same thought


----------



## Mat_P

Again, IMHO don't get hooked on that booster-is-the-culprit-myth, whoever brought that up for whatever reason.
I'm sure it's a circuit fault that takes the IC5 down with it.
Only way to fix it is to send the crate to an authorized Marshall Tec to get the puppy fixed.
Everything else is fishing in the dark and a waste of time.
Redstones Odyssee should be proof enough.


----------



## JimiRules

Mat_P said:


> Again, IMHO don't get hooked on that booster-is-the-culprit-myth, whoever brought that up for whatever reason.
> I'm sure it's a circuit fault that takes the IC5 down with it.




I sure hope this is the case. I use a Bad Bob clean boost to send mine into overdrive, and sometimes I have a Keeley Blues Driver and a Boss SD1 set as clean boosts going at the same time for leads. I also have a Soul Food pedal that I use with it from time to time. I'd hate to think that I'm slowly heading down the road to breaking something.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I gave up looking after the one I ordered was a bit too big. I have them to my cousin since he uses all sorts of those chips in his college studies.
> 
> Link away, if you've still got it. I've got proper dimensions now, so I can check them before ordering anything, or just take a risk on it.



SiliconKit || SO8W Socket


----------



## Midnight Blues

FennRx said:


> Another gig, and I still <3 my YJM100- even if it does have its first tear in the tolex





Redstone said:


> First tear in the tolex? Might as well just toss it out
> 
> Mines got a few dings from when I handed it into the store for repairs. Still nothing of my own doing yet though. I've still not taken it to a tech to repair the boost etc. I'm starting to think I just can't bear to be apart from it





JimiRules said:


> Mine has yet to get a tear in the tolex, but the day after my band's last show I saw a couple bad gouges in the tolex on my 1960ahw. Kinda made me sick to my stomach for a few seconds.



Damaged goods. You guys can't play with those anymore, they must sound horrible?! I'll take them off of your hands so I'll PM you with my info and you send them to me. I'll even pay the shipping.


----------



## Viking62

dreyn77 said:


> no friends in business mate!
> 
> YJM. has the sound. it must be incredibly made.
> 
> I would guess that it's tweeked to a unique sound as well.
> then to top it all off, it's got great features to have on a huge amp.
> 
> I don't think yngwie should have allowed the amp to be linked. he had the opportunity to comeup with 2 more sounds but passed on the opportunity. it's disappointing.
> 
> If you're linking and you've got trouble, its no wonder.



As per usual Dreyn77 you're off beat.
I remember you telling me that I should've know better than to pander to the whims of The Marshall Corporation of big business etc etc I only have myself to blame for buying big bucks $ YJM etc...
Dont get me wrong I still love you brother of MF... Lol
Its just I've finally (at the age of 52) realised what a Marshall Major and 1959SLP can do with a relatively clean sound
Love the JYM but there's just too much magic around the back of it than this small minded Vegemite can fathom.

Peace and Beer


----------



## Redstone

Looks like my YJM doesn't get along with my EP Booster anymore. Having it plugged in just makes it sound like the neck pickup of a LEs Paul with the tone rolled off. Works perfectly with my JCM1C, so I can't way whether its the pedal or the amp (most likely the amp given the broken chip).


----------



## dash8311

Amp


----------



## Redstone

I guess I'll see once I finally get it fixed. I'd have taken it in by now, but my license doesn't allow me to drive on motorways, which means I can't get to the amp tech without having someone else drive me. Good ole Irish law, I can drive 120km/h on a dual-lane national road (when the speed limit is 120km/h), but not on a dual-lane motorway because they are a completely different thing. Here is an actual example.

Can drive on





Can't drive on


----------



## dash8311

It's because you're driving on the wrong side of it


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> It's because you're driving on the *Correct* side of it



Fixed that for ya 

Looks like it is the amp. Worked fine after plugging out the EP last night, completely f@@ked again today even with no pedals at all. I bet it'll be fine again in a few days/weeks.


----------



## troyli

Ugh so sexy.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Redstone said:


> Fixed that for ya
> 
> Looks like it is the amp. Worked fine after plugging out the EP last night, completely f@@ked again today even with no pedals at all. I bet it'll be fine again in a few days/weeks.



Hope it's only a few days and no more.


----------



## Redstone

Midnight Blues said:


> Hope it's only a few days and no more.



Its actually fine, aside from the boost/gate that have been broken for ages, again. No more super-bassy dark tone. Its really strange. I'll probably hand in my EP Booster with the amp and let the tech look at it himself.


----------



## dash8311

troyli said:


> Ugh so sexy.



No thanks.


----------



## troyli

I'm looking to buy a plexi remake. How much am I looking at for a used one?


----------



## marshallmellowed

troyli said:


> I'm looking to buy a plexi remake. How much am I looking at for a used one?



Do you mean a reissue, or a clone?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Check this listing out. Don't know how high it will go, but looks like someone could get a great deal.

Marshall YJM 100 Guitar Amplifier Yngwie Malmsteen Plexi Head Used | eBay


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> Check this listing out. Don't know how high it will go, but looks like someone could get a great deal.
> 
> Marshall YJM 100 Guitar Amplifier Yngwie Malmsteen Plexi Head Used | eBay


You can purchase a replacement YJM100 footswitch from Antique Electronic Supply for something like $120.00.


----------



## troyli

I've got a Bugera Plexi clone. It sounds good but I've thought about modding it & replacing tubes & transformers to sound closer to the original plexi. Has anyone ever done something like this?


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

How often do you guys bias your YJMs? I keep doing it after either not having played it for like 2 weeks and as soon as I plug into a different socket. At gigs, I bias the amp up, adjust the volume and do the soundcheck. After that I turn the amp off, since there's usually a couple of hours left before we start to play, so the amp doesn't need to run all the time (I always turn it on again in about 45 minutes before the gig). Anyway, when I turn it on for the second time, I do the bias procedure again. And that directly leads to my actual question: Is it neccessary doing it the 2nd time as well or am I nuts when it comes to biasing?


----------



## Wiley Coyote

YJM100 - 'The Ultimate Plexi' thread!

Who made that ruling, Queen Elizebeth? 






The ultimate plexi IS A plexi from that era.


----------



## marshallmellowed

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> How often do you guys bias your YJMs? I keep doing it after either not having played it for like 2 weeks and as soon as I plug into a different socket. At gigs, I bias the amp up, adjust the volume and do the soundcheck. After that I turn the amp off, since there's usually a couple of hours left before we start to play, so the amp doesn't need to run all the time (I always turn it on again in about 45 minutes before the gig). Anyway, when I turn it on for the second time, I do the bias procedure again. And that directly leads to my actual question: Is it neccessary doing it the 2nd time as well or am I nuts when it comes to biasing?



If you were nuts, you would take a voltmeter and measure the line voltage each time you played the amp. If it's the same as the last time you biased it, and it hasn't been long since you did that, it would be totally unnecessary. Same if you take the amp to another location, if the line voltage is close to what it was last time you biased, there would be no advantage to re-biasing.

One of these can come in handy...

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/DROK-80-300V-Voltmeter-Household-Directly/dp/B00CDJRLKI[/ame]


----------



## JimiRules

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> How often do you guys bias your YJMs? I keep doing it after either not having played it for like 2 weeks and as soon as I plug into a different socket. At gigs, I bias the amp up, adjust the volume and do the soundcheck. After that I turn the amp off, since there's usually a couple of hours left before we start to play, so the amp doesn't need to run all the time (I always turn it on again in about 45 minutes before the gig). Anyway, when I turn it on for the second time, I do the bias procedure again. And that directly leads to my actual question: Is it neccessary doing it the 2nd time as well or am I nuts when it comes to biasing?



I don't know if it's totally necessary, but I bias mine every time I turn it on. When I'm at home I unplug it from the wall after I power it down. Then when I gig, I do just like you do. I bias it when I power it up at soundcheck, then when I power it up before we start I bias it again as I don't really trust the power at most venues. Is it overkill? Probably, but as long as it isn't going to hurt the amp, I'm good with it.


----------



## dash8311

I think biasing it every time is a bit overkill. Yes, at each venue without conditioned power, I could understand, but every time at home? ...I'll ask Santiago


----------



## Holme

Wiley Coyote said:


> YJM100 - 'The Ultimate Plexi' thread!
> 
> Who made that ruling, Queen Elizebeth?



No Marshall-






Give them a ring - I'm sure they'll be interested!


----------



## JimiRules

dash8311 said:


> I think biasing it every time is a bit overkill. Yes, at each venue without conditioned power, I could understand, but every time at home? ...I'll ask Santiago



It very well may be over kill. I keep it plugged into a power strip which I unplug from the wall everytime I'm done with the amp. There's times that it may go a week to two weeks before I use it again. Just depends on how much time I have to play and my band's practice/gig schedule.


----------



## dash8311

From Santiago:



> Hi Santiago,
> 
> Quick question for you:
> 
> How often is the onboard bias required for the YJM100? Would biasing it every time it's switched on cause undue wear on tubes and/or components? I could see biasing when changing tubes or different venues with varying power supplies, but for the home user, what is your view on this.
> 
> Best and kind regards,
> 
> Kris






Santiago said:


> Hi Kris,
> 
> You can bias it as often as you want, biasing doesn't cause any strain on the tubes or other components.
> 
> As you say I'd bias it if playing in different venues or places as one would expect conditions to be more stable at home but it is nothing wrong to warm up the amplifier by biasing it even it's at home... I leave up to you
> 
> Cheers
> Santiago


----------



## JimiRules

I'll try it without doing the bias next time I play it at home. Chances are it will probably sound the same as it did the last time I played it. Like I said, I always did the bias due to unplugging the amp. Then again there's been times when I would rebias before playing at home and things wouldn't sound quite right and I'd run the bias again and it would fix it. So maybe the rebias caused things to be off. Then again maybe it was just my ears playing tricks on me, which is much more likely.

Usually when it sounds "off" it sounds like it doesn't quite have the punch that I'm used too and it sounds super thin and bright. Kind of the sound you get when a pedal in your chain has a weak or dead battery. After a rebias its fine.


----------



## arock

Confession time. I have never run the auto-bias on my YJM100. Not once. I have gigged it some, but it always sounds awesome. Probably should try it at some point, but I'm leaving well enough alone for now.


----------



## Redstone

The only time my YJM sounds any different is when its broken, or after I've been using my JCM1 for a while (YJM is like Bass overload then). 

I usually only bias it when I think something is wrong or maybe if I just get a notion to do it at random.


----------



## marshallmellowed

YJM for sale on ebay. Hmm, this description looks very familiar, could one of our devoted members be attempting to leave the fold? 

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Amplifier | eBay


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> YJM for sale on ebay. Hmm, this description looks very familiar, could one of our devoted members be attempting to leave the fold?
> 
> Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Amplifier | eBay


 I guess I am busted. I LOVE my YJMM100, but my church recently merged with another church and with that came a new building. The stage is actually a little smaller. We are still miking my amp and sending it through the PA, but my amp is now in a recessed area off to the side of the stage. I am now using in-ear monitors at least in one ear. My current Marshall half stack setup is taking up too much room and can't get pushed properly. The drummer is in an enclosure also. The band is pretty loud in the house monitors though the stage volume is not as loud as before.

I have been starting to lean more towards a Friedman Pink Taco and Friedman 1x12 after initially thinking of a Smallbox combo. The PT-20 might be my best fit for this new situation. The church has doubled in size and continues to grow. I am now playing a Saturday night service and three Sunday services the two or three weeks a month I am on the schedule. I am kind of waiting to see if there will be a new Taco revision coming out soon before I pull the trigger. I already know that I will miss my YJM100 the rest of my life. I would certainly keep it if I could get a nice rig without selling it. I do not need it sitting around gathering dust. 

I am selling my Charvel also and I may sell one of my YJM Fender Strats too in order to help fund the purchase of another Fender Relic Stratocaster. I bought a 56 Heavy Relic Strat from Lincoln Brewster about six months ago and it now feels like home and gets 90% of my playing time. I guess my gear tastes are really changing and it looks like I will be making some radical gear changes.


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> I guess I am busted.


Sorry man, I couldn't let you off that easily.  The YJM is huge amp to be lugging around, I totally get it. Best of luck with your gear search, you might check out the Axe Fx, it's about as compact and powerful as you can get. If you're already using in-ears, all you would need is the Axe Fx straight into the PA and you're done.


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> Sorry man, I couldn't let you off that easily.  The YJM is huge amp to be lugging around, I totally get it. Best of luck with your gear search, you might check out the Axe Fx, it's about as compact and powerful as you can get. If you're already using in-ears, all you would need is the Axe Fx straight into the PA and you're done.


 I thought about AxeFX and the Kemper Profiler. Even Lincoln Brewster is using the Kemper now and he has used the AxeFX too. All I really need is one great Marshall sounding single channel amp that cleans up well when backing off the guitar's volume knob. I can control the variations with my overdrives and other pedals on my board. The PT-20 should do it for me. I can get the head and 1x12 cabinet for $2,100 new. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE my YJM100 and will always miss it. Sorry Yngwie.


----------



## die esel 5c

I thought 100JH Jimi Hendrix is the Ultimate Plexi.

Since Jimi considered as the God of Rock Guitar...


----------



## arock

John 14:6 said:


> I thought about AxeFX and the Kemper Profiler. Even Lincoln Brewster is using the Kemper now and he has used the AxeFX too. All I really need is one great Marshall sounding single channel amp that cleans up well when backing off the guitar's volume knob. I can control the variations with my overdrives and other pedals on my board. The PT-20 should do it for me. I can get the head and 1x12 cabinet for $2,100 new. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE my YJM100 and will always miss it. Sorry Yngwie.



When I play at church, I bring the YJM100 and pair it with this: Torpedo Live, Professional Loadbox with Digital Miking | Two Notes Audio Engineering

If you get a decent cab model for it (I use a 4x12 Greenbacks model), it feels and sounds great. Just another option for you that doesn't require selling the YJM.


----------



## proxy

FennRx said:


> Another gig, and I still <3 my YJM100- even if it does have its first tear in the tolex



You just need Forte 3D cab with your amp .........


----------



## John 14:6

I took my listing down from Ebay because I LOVE my YJM100 and I would be nuts to sell it. I would probably drench the box in tears if I ever did get rid of it. That aside, I just found a cool video of Yngwie talking about the YJM100 at NAMM 2011. I do wish he had played more in the clip.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=idUXZ7B-bck[/ame]


----------



## Holme

John 14:6 said:


> I took my listing down from Ebay because I LOVE my YJM100 and I would be nuts to sell it. I would probably drench the box in tears if I ever did get rid of it. That aside, I just found a cool video of Yngwie talking about the YJM100 at NAMM 2011. I do wish he had played more in the clip.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=idUXZ7B-bck



Glad to see you got your sanity back mate!


----------



## tmaycock

Picked up a YJM the other day for a very reasonable £800, and now on the learning curve with it.

Understand the amp was only used in the studio, and it is in really good condition.

The more interesting bit of this purchase is that the lad I bought it off is in The Treatment. Now I wouldn't have known him from Adam from looking at him, but I had heard some of their stuff. Very polite guy though, offered to walk it out for me. Didn't end there though, his Dad/Manager, also played in More when they were part of the Donington '81 line-up. Would have loved to been able to hear more stories of bands back in the day, but very wary of overstaying my welcome.


----------



## Holme

tmaycock said:


> Picked up a YJM the other day for a very reasonable £800, and now on the learning curve with it.
> 
> Understand the amp was only used in the studio, and it is in really good condition.
> 
> The more interesting bit of this purchase is that the lad I bought it off is in The Treatment. Now I wouldn't have known him from Adam from looking at him, but I had heard some of their stuff. Very polite guy though, offered to walk it out for me. Didn't end there though, his Dad/Manager, also played in More when they were part of the Donington '81 line-up. Would have loved to been able to hear more stories of bands back in the day, but very wary of overstaying my welcome.



Congratulations on the new amp & at a very good price too!


----------



## marshallmellowed

tmaycock said:


> Picked up a YJM the other day for a very reasonable £800, and now on the learning curve with it.
> 
> Understand the amp was only used in the studio, and it is in really good condition.
> 
> The more interesting bit of this purchase is that the lad I bought it off is in The Treatment. Now I wouldn't have known him from Adam from looking at him, but I had heard some of their stuff. Very polite guy though, offered to walk it out for me. Didn't end there though, his Dad/Manager, also played in More when they were part of the Donington '81 line-up. Would have loved to been able to hear more stories of bands back in the day, but very wary of overstaying my welcome.



Congratulations, and I've got the same amp/cab combo.


----------



## joeydego

180 pages woah!!!! I have a question. I know very little about this amp. How close to an actual plexi is it (or how close can it get to it)? Any major pitfalls? Good/bad years? Thanks.


----------



## chinesexrocks

Man I really didn't think this thread would still be alive. 2 years later (after buying mine), I still love my YJM, and it just gets better the older it gets and the more hours I put on it. I bias mine pretty hot and it'll scream when I'm getting on it.


----------



## Holme

joeydego said:


> 180 pages woah!!!! I have a question. I know very little about this amp. How close to an actual plexi is it (or how close can it get to it)? Any major pitfalls? Good/bad years? Thanks.



Hello 

Yeah this thread is alot bigger than I ever thought it would be!

Click on this link to Andertons with plenty of reviews & videos for you to see -

Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Amp | Andertons

For me personally it's a fantastic well thought out amp that any Plexi fan should check out!


----------



## tmaycock

marshallmellowed said:


> Congratulations, and I've got the same amp/cab combo.



Which cab of yours do you prefer? Admittedly, I've not had chance to let the amp of the leash yet but at home levels the 2x12 is nudging it.

Not that I'm blatantly copying your tone, I recently ordered a JVM410HJS but that had to be returned due to a fault. I was getting a loud hum on standby which didn't go away when in the "on" position, seemingly coming from the power transformer area.


----------



## marshallmellowed

tmaycock said:


> Which cab of yours do you prefer? Admittedly, I've not had chance to let the amp of the leash yet but at home levels the 2x12 is nudging it.
> 
> Not that I'm blatantly copying your tone, I recently ordered a JVM410HJS but that had to be returned due to a fault. I was getting a loud hum on standby which didn't go away when in the "on" position, seemingly coming from the power transformer area.



Blatantly copying my tone, that's funny. Not at all, seems we just have similar tastes in amps and cabs. I like both my cabs, they're just different (of course). Greenbacks always seem to give an amp a perceived bit of added break up, since the speakers themselves break up earlier than most. This works well with amps that need volume to sound good. V30's will give an amp a more bell-like tone (IMO) and are a more efficient speaker (louder). I've never really cared for standard V30's, as they can get ice-picky, but the "broken-in" 55Hz versions I have from Avatar are more mellow and have more low end than the standard versions.

I've had the HJS for about a month now, and it's a great amp also. I've done a couple of minor mods to mine already, making it a little less "Satch" and a little more "me".


----------



## Redstone

My YJM is still waiting for repairs. I've got to get off my arse and get it up the country already. Nonetheless, it still sounds like a dirty monster of a Plexi. Someone asked to borrow it, if they can't get an amp from another mate in time for a gig going on in our town (very small, but it in the middle of the town with about 300-400 people). He asked if it would be loud enough


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> My YJM is still waiting for repairs. I've got to get off my arse and get it up the country already. Nonetheless, it still sounds like a dirty monster of a Plexi. Someone asked to borrow it, if they can't get an amp from another mate in time for a gig going on in our town (very small, but it in the middle of the town with about 300-400 people). He asked if it would be loud enough



might have to turn it to 11 for that gig with the YJM....you will need that 'extra push' off the edge...


----------



## Redstone

duncan11 said:


> might have to turn it to 11 for that gig with the YJM....you will need that 'extra push' off the edge...



I think the only thing getting pushed would be everyone within 15 feet of the YJM who are getting hit with the Fury


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> I took my listing down from Ebay because I LOVE my YJM100 and I would be nuts to sell it. I would probably drench the box in tears if I ever did get rid of it. That aside, I just found a cool video of Yngwie talking about the YJM100 at NAMM 2011. I do wish he had played more in the clip.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=idUXZ7B-bck



You are turning me into a non-believer.


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> You are turning me into a non-believer.


I know, I know.... I can't make up my mind. I just cranked the YJM100 up in the garage today and it sounded amazing. Part of me is gassing for a Friedman Smallbox 50. I am in no hurry to sell my YJM100 and I will not let it go cheap. The amp is a monster. I just ordered a Marshall DSL40C combo which should get here later this week. That might satisfy my desire to have some higher gain Marshall tones on tap, though this amp here has caught my interest.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Friedman-Small-Box-1-x-12-50-watt-2-channel-Tube-Combo-Open-Box-/171808300192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2800929ca0


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> I know, I know.... I can't make up my mind. I just cranked the YJM100 up in the garage today and it sounded amazing. Part of me is gassing for a Friedman Smallbox 50. I am in no hurry to sell my YJM100 and I will not let it go cheap. The amp is a monster. I just ordered a Marshall DSL40C combo which should get here later this week. That might satisfy my desire to have some higher gain Marshall tones on tap, though this amp here has caught my interest.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Friedman-Small-Box-1-x-12-50-watt-2-channel-Tube-Combo-Open-Box-/171808300192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2800929ca0



Oh well, I think you've priced high enough that you're sure have it around for a while longer.


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> Oh well, I think you've priced high enough that you're sure have it around for a while longer.


 I think it is a fair price for an incredible sounding limited edition amp. My amp has been problem free thank God with the exception of a couple bad tubes. Every time I thought I might have a problem the issue was fixed with a tube swap. I will take $2600 PayPal'd with shipping included, but that is a bottom line non-Ebay price. I could change my mind again and end the listing tomorrow. I LOVE and would hate to part with it, but a little Friedman combo might be a better fit for me now. I wish I could to have both the Friedman and the YJM100. If the DSL40C I ordered really ends up sounding great than I will probably not need the Friedman.


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> I think it is a fair price for an incredible sounding limited edition amp. My amp has been problem free thank God with the exception of a couple bad tubes. Every time I thought I might have a problem the issue was fixed with a tube swap. I will take $2600 PayPal'd with shipping included, but that is a bottom line non-Ebay price.



Have you advertised it locally? I sold my JVM locally for as much a I could have gotten on ebay.


----------



## keennay

Good luck with whatever you decide John.

The decision to sell my YJM 100 was reached soon after my '78 JMP 2204 arrived all the way from the UK. I found that setting the master to 10 and preamp to 3 brought an identical tone to my YJM plugged into the bright channel with Vol I at 7, which is how I played it 99% of the time. I never realized how much of an understatement it is to say no two JMPs sounds alike until the 2204 arrived (which is drastically smoother than my 2203, especially at higher volumes)... it just happened that this particular unit could yield those same sweet tones through my pulsonic G12M Greenbacks yet push the amp a little further due to the cascaded-gain design... oh my! 

The YJM was promptly sold! The buyer later texted me to say how much he loves his new YJM... that's a win-win!


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> Have you advertised it locally? I sold my JVM locally for as much a I could have gotten on ebay.


 I have tried the Craig's List route before with other gear and found it to be a joke. Just a lot silly offers. I have it listed on other forums though. The YJM100 is my baby and would hate to part with it, but a little Friedman combo might be a better fit for me now. I wish I could to have both the Friedman and the YJM100. If the DSL40C I ordered really ends up sounding great than I will probably not need the Friedman.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I've been rotating through some amps lately (more like accumulating), just bought a used JCM900 SL-X today to give a try. I've read good things about them, and what I've read is in-line with what I like. It's in-transit, can't wait to try it out. Figure I'll eventually decide on one or two keepers and sell the rest.


----------



## Siresinner

Ok guys so I am a noob when it comes to amps in general but I am considering buying this amp. Firstly, I'm into heavy metal and looking for sounds like Iron Maiden, late 80s early 90s black sabbath and Judas Priest, Megadeth, Metallica etc. I mostly play leads so tones like Malmsteen's, Satch and Vai's are also what I am after. 

I wont be able to test the amp a whole lot before i buy it (maybe half an hour, an hour tops) so what i wanted to know was how to check if the amp is in good condition and just to make sure there aren't any issues with the noise gate/ on board boost that people are having with these amps. 

I live in a third world country and this amp is going to cost me an arm and a leg so I want to get a good one without any problems. Also there are no repair centers and amp technicians here so if there is something wrong with the amp then i am screwed. I wont be able to get it repaired or sell it off. 

So i basically need to know what to look for when testing the amp. Also what should I do to minimize the chances of getting the noise gate and other problems people on this forum are having after buying the amp. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Siresinner said:


> Ok guys so I am a noob when it comes to amps in general but I am considering buying this amp. Firstly, I'm into heavy metal and looking for sounds like Iron Maiden, late 80s early 90s black sabbath and Judas Priest, Megadeth, Metallica etc. I mostly play leads so tones like Malmsteen's, Satch and Vai's are also what I am after.
> 
> I wont be able to test the amp a whole lot before i buy it (maybe half an hour, an hour tops) so what i wanted to know was how to check if the amp is in good condition and just to make sure there aren't any issues with the noise gate/ on board boost that people are having with these amps.
> 
> I live in a third world country and this amp is going to cost me an arm and a leg so I want to get a good one without any problems. Also there are no repair centers and amp technicians here so if there is something wrong with the amp then i am screwed. I wont be able to get it repaired or sell it off.
> 
> So i basically need to know what to look for when testing the amp. Also what should I do to minimize the chances of getting the noise gate and other problems people on this forum are having after buying the amp. Any help is appreciated.



This is just my personal opinion, but for the type of music you've listed, I'm not sure the YJM would be your best choice. It's a great amp, but keep in mind, it's more classic sounding, with a built in boost for lead stuff. For the type of music you've listed, I would look for an amp with more preamp gain/distortion. Not saying the YJM wouldn't work, but there are other amps that might be better suited. As far as reliability issues and what to look (or listen) for, I would read through some of Redtones posts regarding the noise gate/boost issue.


----------



## Siresinner

> This is just my personal opinion, but for the type of music you've listed, I'm not sure the YJM would be your best choice. It's a great amp, but keep in mind, it's more classic sounding, with a built in boost for lead stuff. For the type of music you've listed, I would look for an amp with more preamp gain/distortion. Not saying the YJM wouldn't work, but there are other amps that might be better suited. As far as reliability issues and what to look (or listen) for, I would read through some of Redtones posts regarding the noise gate/boost issue.



Yeah I kind of had it figured that this amp is more suited to classic rock than heavy metal but I liked the sound from the Marshall Youtube demos. I also don't have much choice as the variety here is limited. The only other amps available are a JCM800 KK, DSL-50, jvm 410c and a Vintage Modern (Combo Version). 

Out of all these amps I think the YJM is the better choice although it might be more classic. I was thinking about the Kerry King but it is 100 watts and I am not sure it will sound good at lower volume levels. The JVM combo has some bad reviews and the Vintage modern has even less gain than the YJM. So thats why I thought I should go with the YJM.

Do you think it would be better if I went with the KK? How do they sound at bedroom levels?
Also I how close could I get to high gain lead territory with the YJM. I mean Yngwie uses them so I would be happy if I could get close to his lead tone.


----------



## The_Rocker

Siresinner said:


> Yeah I kind of had it figured that this amp is more suited to classic rock than heavy metal but I liked the sound from the Marshall Youtube demos. I also don't have much choice as the variety here is limited. The only other amps available are a JCM800 KK, DSL-50, jvm 410c and a Vintage Modern (Combo Version).
> 
> Out of all these amps I think the YJM is the better choice although it might be more classic. I was thinking about the Kerry King but it is 100 watts and I am not sure it will sound good at lower volume levels. The JVM combo has some bad reviews and the Vintage modern has even less gain than the YJM. So thats why I thought I should go with the YJM.
> 
> Do you think it would be better if I went with the KK? How do they sound at bedroom levels?
> Also I how close could I get to high gain lead territory with the YJM. I mean Yngwie uses them so I would be happy if I could get close to his lead tone.



Based on what sounds you are going for, the DSL50 through a 4x12 is probably your best fit.

Some might say the JVM but personally, after owning both a JVM4 and JVM2, I thought they were a 'jack of all trades', over complex, 'over gained' piece of crap.


----------



## Redstone

Siresinner said:


> Yeah I kind of had it figured that this amp is more suited to classic rock than heavy metal but I liked the sound from the Marshall Youtube demos. I also don't have much choice as the variety here is limited. The only other amps available are a JCM800 KK, DSL-50, jvm 410c and a Vintage Modern (Combo Version).
> 
> Out of all these amps I think the YJM is the better choice although it might be more classic. I was thinking about the Kerry King but it is 100 watts and I am not sure it will sound good at lower volume levels. The JVM combo has some bad reviews and the Vintage modern has even less gain than the YJM. So thats why I thought I should go with the YJM.
> 
> Do you think it would be better if I went with the KK? How do they sound at bedroom levels?
> Also I how close could I get to high gain lead territory with the YJM. I mean Yngwie uses them so I would be happy if I could get close to his lead tone.



The Vintage modern has a LOT more gain than the YJM (excluding the YJMs boost). Watch some of this video. I know its not the combo, but its got the same speakers, just two more of them. Skip about 6 minutes in of you want to hear more high gain stuff.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BnfnmNhx4g[/ame]

I used to have a Vintage Modern 2266c and I honestly really miss it. If it was a head, I'd have kept it.


----------



## Siresinner

> Based on what sounds you are going for, the DSL50 through a 4x12 is probably your best fit.
> 
> Some might say the JVM but personally, after owning both a JVM4 and JVM2, I thought they were a 'jack of all trades', over complex, 'over gained' piece of crap.



Yeah not a fan of the Jvm series. I have heard good things about the satriani heads but I would stay away from the originals and would go far a YJM even if it has less gain. 

I already own a dsl401 and I'm not satisfied with it. Granted it's a combo but it has similarities with the DSL heads. I think the new DSLs are manufactured in India and I would prefer a UK manufactured amp.


----------



## Siresinner

> The Vintage modern has a LOT more gain than the YJM (excluding the YJMs boost). Watch some of this video. I know its not the combo, but its got the same speakers, just two more of them. Skip about 6 minutes in of you want to hear more high gain stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a Vintage Modern 2266c and I honestly really miss it. If it was a head, I'd have kept it.



I read some where that Santiago himself said that the YJM has even more gain a jvm. I'm sure the VM is a great amp but it seems more classic sounding than a YJM.

Out of all these amps I'm leaning towards the YJM because I've read a lot of good reviews and I have heard that it has some killer tones. It might have a little less gain then what I would prefer but all I need is a good sounding amp which can get me those singing leads. I do like me some zeppelin, deep purple, Ac/Dc and as long as I can get a good lead tone I will be happy.

I also have the option of getting a Friedman Pink Taco instead of a YJM. I'm really liking it and would like to hear your thoughts on that amp.


----------



## Redstone

Siresinner said:


> I read some where that Santiago himself said that the YJM has even more gain a jvm. I'm sure the VM is a great amp but it seems more classic sounding than a YJM.
> 
> Out of all these amps I'm leaning towards the YJM because I've read a lot of good reviews and I have heard that it has some killer tones. It might have a little less gain then what I would prefer but all I need is a good sounding amp which can get me those singing leads. I do like me some zeppelin, deep purple, Ac/Dc and as long as I can get a good lead tone I will be happy.
> 
> I also have the option of getting a Friedman Pink Taco instead of a YJM. I'm really liking it and would like to hear your thoughts on that amp.



The YJM doesn't actually have much gain on its own at all, its more of a light crunch. The reason it technically has more than a JVM is because of the built in boost, which is just Yngwies boost pedal on the back of it. Without that boost, or some other kind (I use a Schaffer Replica as a constant boost), its definitely not very gainy. I used to set the built in boost to about 10 o clock on the gain and 2 on the volume and leave that running all the time with mine.

The Pink Taco sounds like a beast from what I've heard. I'd love to hear it through a 2x12 or 4x12.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> The YJM doesn't actually have much gain on its own at all, its more of a light crunch. The reason it technically has more than a JVM is because of the built in boost, which is just Yngwies boost pedal on the back of it. Without that boost, or some other kind (I use a Schaffer Replica as a constant boost), its definitely not very gainy. I used to set the built in boost to about 10 o clock on the gain and 2 on the volume and leave that running all the time with mine.
> 
> The Pink Taco sounds like a beast from what I've heard. I'd love to hear it through a 2x12 or 4x12.



Yeah, I never understood the statement that the YJM has more gain than a JVM, because I don't count a boost pedal, even if it's built into the amp.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Siresinner said:


> I read some where that Santiago himself said that the YJM has even more gain a jvm. I'm sure the VM is a great amp but it seems more classic sounding than a YJM.
> 
> Out of all these amps I'm leaning towards the YJM because I've read a lot of good reviews and I have heard that it has some killer tones. It might have a little less gain then what I would prefer but all I need is a good sounding amp which can get me those singing leads. I do like me some zeppelin, deep purple, Ac/Dc and as long as I can get a good lead tone I will be happy.
> 
> I also have the option of getting a Friedman Pink Taco instead of a YJM. I'm really liking it and would like to hear your thoughts on that amp.



One thing to consider, if you're planning on gigging with the amp or moving the amp around frequently, it's a beast to carry. I don't know anything about the Pink Taco (other than the name is a bit discusting), just go with what works best for your situation.


----------



## JimiRules

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, I never understood the statement that the YJM has more gain than a JVM, because I don't count a boost pedal, even if it's built into the amp.



I don't get it either. I had a JVM205 for a few weeks before returning it and getting my YJM. I think the JVM had more gain than my YJM even with the boost factored in.


----------



## Redstone

I just realized that I've had my YJM for nearly 3 years. Where did the time go?


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I just realized that I've had my YJM for nearly 3 years. Where did the time go?



I'll hit the three year mark with mine in August. I gotta say that after almost three years I've still never thought about getting any other amp. I've had countless other amps and after a few weeks with them I'd always start getting curious about other amps, but not so with the YJM. It's been that good.


----------



## Siresinner

Redstone said:


> The YJM doesn't actually have much gain on its own at all, its more of a light crunch. The reason it technically has more than a JVM is because of the built in boost, which is just Yngwies boost pedal on the back of it. Without that boost, or some other kind (I use a Schaffer Replica as a constant boost), its definitely not very gainy. I used to set the built in boost to about 10 o clock on the gain and 2 on the volume and leave that running all the time with mine.
> 
> The Pink Taco sounds like a beast from what I've heard. I'd love to hear it through a 2x12 or 4x12.



Do you think its necessary to have an external boost for leads and solos? I don't want to go that route because judging from some posts on this thread that could be a reason for the noise gate/boost problem. 

Is it possible to get a good lead tone out of the YJM using the in built boost or is an external pedal necessary?

You are right about the Pink Taco for a 20-watt amp that uses el-84s it sounds killer.


----------



## Siresinner

marshallmellowed said:


> One thing to consider, if you're planning on gigging with the amp or moving the amp around frequently, it's a beast to carry. I don't know anything about the Pink Taco (other than the name is a bit discusting), just go with what works best for your situation.



No gigs anytime soon so that should not be a problem. I will be playing at moderate levels at home so I am not sure if a 100 watt amplifier is what I need, even if it does have an EPA. 

Friedman PT-20 is a hand wired american made amp. All their amps have crude names. They are really expensive but sound amazing. The PT amp is 20 watts and good for bedroom playing which is why I am considering getting this over a big amp.


----------



## Siresinner

Redstone said:


> I just realized that I've had my YJM for nearly 3 years. Where did the time go?





JimiRules said:


> I'll hit the three year mark with mine in August. I gotta say that after almost three years I've still never thought about getting any other amp. I've had countless other amps and after a few weeks with them I'd always start getting curious about other amps, but not so with the YJM. It's been that good.



Glad to know that even after 3 years you guys are satisfied with the YJM and that it is serving you well. I really hope that getting a YJM kills of my amp GAS for a few years.


----------



## Redstone

Siresinner said:


> No gigs anytime soon so that should not be a problem. I will be playing at moderate levels at home so I am not sure if a 100 watt amplifier is what I need, even if it does have an EPA.
> 
> Friedman PT-20 is a hand wired american made amp. All their amps have crude names. They are really expensive but sound amazing. The PT amp is 20 watts and good for bedroom playing which is why I am considering getting this over a big amp.



I'd definitely recommend a pedal or the built in boost for leads. I haven't been able to use my noise gate for about 7 months (because I'm too lazy to get it fixed) and I've not really needed to. I would say that the Built in boost made more noise than any of my pedals, but really only when the gain is set very high (its got more gain on tap than most people would really need anyway). The pedals I use are a Schaffer Replica that I keep on all the time and a Digitech Bad Monkey that I use for Van Halen stuff. I've got an EP Booster, but that doesn't get much use these days.

Using the built in boost will automatically engage the gate (setting it to 0 is basically having it off, so you don't have to deactivate it). Not using the gate, probably isn't going to prevent it from breaking. The chip that causes it has broken on me twice without me using it at the time. Either way, its a known problem that we've got a fix for. I was probably just unlucky in that mine broke again immediately after getting it replaced. It shouldn't cost much to get a tech to do it either, should it ever go wrong.


----------



## Siresinner

Redstone said:


> I'd definitely recommend a pedal or the built in boost for leads. I haven't been able to use my noise gate for about 7 months (because I'm too lazy to get it fixed) and I've not really needed to. I would say that the Built in boost made more noise than any of my pedals, but really only when the gain is set very high (its got more gain on tap than most people would really need anyway). The pedals I use are a Schaffer Replica that I keep on all the time and a Digitech Bad Monkey that I use for Van Halen stuff. I've got an EP Booster, but that doesn't get much use these days.
> 
> Using the built in boost will automatically engage the gate (setting it to 0 is basically having it off, so you don't have to deactivate it). Not using the gate, probably isn't going to prevent it from breaking. The chip that causes it has broken on me twice without me using it at the time. Either way, its a known problem that we've got a fix for. I was probably just unlucky in that mine broke again immediately after getting it replaced. It shouldn't cost much to get a tech to do it either, should it ever go wrong.



Do you use both the Shaffer replica and the bad monkey at the same time for the Van Halen tone or just the bad monkey?

I won't be able to get my hands on a Shaffer replica or any other fancy expensive pedal. I have a boss Ds-1 and a OD-3 with me at the moment. Will those do to push the amp? I can get both a bad monkey and a SD-1 but I would like to save some money as I will already be spending a lot on the amp. 

So I should be able to get some singing lead tone with the amp and an OD pedal in the front of the amp? For me the best tone is that which makes the guitar play by itself. I can't describe it properly but with a really good lead tone it is just very easy and seamless to play leads. I'm hoping this amp can provide me THAT sound. What do you guys think is this amp able to deliver that at reasonable volumes?


----------



## Redstone

The OD-3 should be good. The Bad Monkey is basically an Overdrive pedal.

I keep the Schaffer Replica on even with the Bad Monkey, and it doesn't really make much noise at all. I don't notice it at least.


----------



## Siresinner

Redstone any ideas what to look out for when I am trying the amp? The first thing I will do is auto bias it so that I know if any tubes are faulty and get them replaced by the dealer before I buy the amp. Is there anything else I should look out for? Is there a way to find out if the Noise gate or boost is faulty while I try out the amp.


----------



## Redstone

Just play around with all the knobs basically. Make sure the boost boosts your tone, and not make it sound like a neck pickup like mine does. It should add a pinch of treble to your tone if anything. Make sure the Gate doesn't just gobble all of your volume up when on low settings. Having it low shouldn't effect playing long notes much at all, at least from what I can remember.

You'll know if something is wrong. Its a very obvious problem to hear when its there, because the boost and gate become unusable. As for tubes, they're fine if they work. Some people on here still have the stock ones in.


----------



## Siresinner

Redstone said:


> Just play around with all the knobs basically. Make sure the boost boosts your tone, and not make it sound like a neck pickup like mine does. It should add a pinch of treble to your tone if anything. Make sure the Gate doesn't just gobble all of your volume up when on low settings. Having it low shouldn't effect playing long notes much at all, at least from what I can remember.
> 
> You'll know if something is wrong. Its a very obvious problem to hear when its there, because the boost and gate become unusable. As for tubes, they're fine if they work. Some people on here still have the stock ones in.



Thanks for the tips man, just what I needed. Should help me out while testing the amp.


----------



## Grogshla

yep and if in doubt take it to an amp tech. Lots of people have had big problems with these amps


----------



## Siresinner

Grogshla said:


> yep and if in doubt take it to an amp tech. Lots of people have had big problems with these amps



Really??? From what I have read so far it is mostly the noise gate and boost issue for which there is a fix. 

Since there are no amp techs around here, is it ok if is use an external noise gate in the loop and a boost in the front? If there is a problem with the internal noise gate and boost does it affect the tone of the amp even if they are not being used?


----------



## FennRx

3 years next week for me. And two more gigs added to the schedule for September. She'll be playing lead off for both of them.


----------



## John 14:6

Siresinner said:


> Really??? From what I have read so far it is mostly the noise gate and boost issue for which there is a fix.
> 
> Since there are no amp techs around here, is it ok if is use an external noise gate in the loop and a boost in the front? If there is a problem with the internal noise gate and boost does it affect the tone of the amp even if they are not being used?


 If *any* Marshall amp breaks and needs parts you will need an authorized Marshall amp service tech who has access to schematics and replacement parts. The YJM100 is a GREAT amp and very few of them have problems. There are a handful of guys who have had trouble and they are the ones who post online. The guys who have not had problems do not post saying "oh crap my amp is still working great." I am very sorry for the guys who have experienced problems. It could have been a bad batch of chips. The noise gate is true bypass and does not affect the tone when not being used. It does not change the tone when used either.


----------



## duncan11

John 14:6 said:


> If *any* Marshall amp breaks and needs parts you will need an authorized Marshall amp service tech who has access to schematics and replacement parts. The YJM100 is a GREAT amp and very few of them have problems. There are a handful of guys who have had trouble and they are the ones who post online. The guys who have not had problems do not post saying "oh crap my amp is still working great." I am very sorry for the guys who have experienced problems. It could have been a bad batch of chips. The noise gate is true bypass and does not affect the tone when not being used. It does not change the tone when used either.



ever since I had mine worked on to replace that grid resistor, it's been solid and sounding great as ever. I'm teetering on getting a full on attenuator to run in between it, and let the YJM open at 100% power. The last time I played it I had to bring it down to like 1% and even I noticed a big difference between say 9 oclock on the EPA and 11 on the EPA.


----------



## marshallmellowed

duncan11 said:


> ever since I had mine worked on to replace that grid resistor, it's been solid and sounding great as ever. I'm teetering on getting a full on attenuator to run in between it, and let the YJM open at 100% power. The last time I played it I had to bring it down to like 1% and even I noticed a big difference between say 9 oclock on the EPA and 11 on the EPA.



Yes, that's one of my only gripes (if you can call it a gripe). While the YJM sounds decent with the EPA set below 10 o'clock or so, IMO it doesn't really come to life until it's at 10 o'clock or above.


----------



## Siresinner

So I went and tried the amp yesterday and there were problems. As soon I used the booster and turned the EPA over 12 o clock the amp started hissing and fizzing. It got a little better when the volume or the epa went low and the noise wasn't as prominent. But, as soon as I turned up the volume there was uncontrollable amount of noise and feedback. I rebaised the amp and there was no issue with the power tubes. The noise gate appeared to be working fine but could not control the noise on higher volumes even when it was maxed.

And as soon as I used a guitar with active pickups and turned up the booster there was even more feedback and screeching and hissing where It became downright unusable. I was playing a bunch of power chords and whenever I would go from one chord to another there was a lot of noise and it became unsusable.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Siresinner said:


> So I went and tried the amp yesterday and there were problems. As soon I used the booster and turned the EPA over 12 o clock the amp started hissing and fizzing. It got a little better when the volume or the epa went low and the noise wasn't as prominent. But, as soon as I turned up the volume there was uncontrollable amount of noise and feedback. I rebaised the amp and there was no issue with the power tubes. The noise gate appeared to be working fine but could not control the noise on higher volumes even when it was maxed.
> 
> And as soon as I used a guitar with active pickups and turned up the booster there was even more feedback and screeching and hissing where It became downright unusable. I was playing a bunch of power chords and whenever I would go from one chord to another there was a lot of noise and it became unsusable.



Bummer, sorry to hear that.


----------



## John 14:6

Siresinner said:


> So I went and tried the amp yesterday and there were problems. As soon I used the booster and turned the EPA over 12 o clock the amp started hissing and fizzing. It got a little better when the volume or the epa went low and the noise wasn't as prominent. But, as soon as I turned up the volume there was uncontrollable amount of noise and feedback. I rebaised the amp and there was no issue with the power tubes. The noise gate appeared to be working fine but could not control the noise on higher volumes even when it was maxed.
> 
> And as soon as I used a guitar with active pickups and turned up the booster there was even more feedback and screeching and hissing where It became downright unusable. I was playing a bunch of power chords and whenever I would go from one chord to another there was a lot of noise and it became unsusable.


 Did you try turning the noise gate threshold up? There is a ton of gain going through the YJM100 once you start cranking it up and push it with the booster. You will certainly need to play around with the noise gate to get it to cut the noise and not kill your sustain. Once you dial it in you should be good. Any high gain amp such as Marshall, Friedman or other will hiss more as it gets louder. Plus your guitar will start feeding back if you are close to the amp when it is putting out a lot of volume. This is why Chappers got away from the YJM100 when he turns it up loud in this clip.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK_xNQPxQ_4"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK_xNQPxQ_4[/ame]

Listen to the Friedman start to hiss when he goes to the lead channel and the volume is up a little. Dave turns the volume down and the hiss goes away. The Friedman is not being played very loud in this clip in the first place. Noise suppressors/gates are essential for anyone playing loud high gain music. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_opKIow09Q"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_opKIow09Q[/ame]


----------



## Siresinner

John 14:6 said:


> Did you try turning the noise gate threshold up? There is a ton of gain going through the YJM100 once you start cranking it up and push it with the booster. You will certainly need to play around with the noise gate to get it to cut the noise and not kill your sustain. Once you dial it in you should be good. Any high gain amp such as Marshall, Friedman or other will hiss more as it gets louder. Plus your guitar will start feeding back if you are close to the amp when it is putting out a lot of volume. This is why Chappers got away from the YJM100 when he turns it up loud in this clip.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK_xNQPxQ_4
> 
> Listen to the Friedman start to hiss when he goes to the lead channel and the volume is up a little. Dave turns the volume down and the hiss goes away. The Friedman is not being played very loud in this clip in the first place. Noise suppressors/gates are essential for anyone playing loud high gain music.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_opKIow09Q




Yeah the gate was on. At low volumes or moderate volumes it was suppressing the noise. But when I turned the amp up it wasn't able to control the noise and hissing. I tried setting the threshold up to max and it didn't help. Every time I would stop playing it would take the noise gate a second to engage and I could hear loud screeching all over the place.


----------



## John 14:6

Siresinner said:


> Yeah the gate was on. At low volumes or moderate volumes it was suppressing the noise. But when I turned the amp up it wasn't able to control the noise and hissing. I tried setting the threshold up to max and it didn't help. Every time I would stop playing it would take the noise gate a second to engage and I could hear loud screeching all over the place.


 How loud were you and how close to the amp were you? You can still get feedback even with the gate on if you are loud enough. The sound coming out of your amp is going right back into the guitar's pickups. Big amps are hard to control. Ritchie Blackmore used to say controlling a big amp was like controlling an elephant.


----------



## Siresinner

John 14:6 said:


> How loud were you and how close to the amp were you? You can still get feedback even with the gate on if you are loud enough. The sound coming out of your amp is going right back into the guitar's pickups. Big amps are hard to control. Ritchie Blackmore used to say controlling a big amp was like controlling an elephant.



I was fairly loud. Both volumes were at 12 o clock (channels jumped) and the boost was maxed. Kept moving the EPA between 9 and 12 o clock. And I was not close to the amp. I had moved far away when the amp started hissing. 

I had an idea that there would be feedback when you push the amp but even with the noise gate fully maxed it couldn't be controlled.


----------



## Redstone

Having the boost maxed will cause a HEAP of hiss and feedback. I used to never really push it past about 1-2 o clock on the volume and gain. If you keep it around there, there wont be too much feedback at all, and there is almost none for me when I don't use the boost, even with the EPA set past 12 o clock.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Reading all this, it's hard to determine if there was a problem or not. I never max out the built in boost, as it just doesn't need to be run that high, and doesn't sound good IMO. To test the gate, I would run the amp without the boost engaged. Turn the gate on and it's control fully counterclockwise (should hear some noise), then gradually clockwise until the noise is silenced (gate works). Then, engage the boost with it's boost control fully counterclockwise and level control fully clockwise. Turn the boost control clockwise while playing a chord until you have the amount of boost you need. Finally, with the boost sill engaged, adjust the gate level clockwise until the noise is silenced. You should now be able to play at very loud levels with no noise or feedback. If not, something is wrong.


----------



## John 14:6

Siresinner said:


> I was fairly loud. Both volumes were at 12 o clock (channels jumped) and the boost was maxed. Kept moving the EPA between 9 and 12 o clock. And I was not close to the amp. I had moved far away when the amp started hissing.
> 
> I had an idea that there would be feedback when you push the amp but even with the noise gate fully maxed it couldn't be controlled.


The gain on my booster is always maxed, but the level is not really set high because I want want an even balance in volume between boosted and non-boosted signals. I have never had feedback like that, but it might get squeally if I cranked the level on the boost with the EPA set at 12:00. That would be pretty LOUD.


----------



## Siresinner

Redstone said:


> Having the boost maxed will cause a HEAP of hiss and feedback. I used to never really push it past about 1-2 o clock on the volume and gain. If you keep it around there, there wont be too much feedback at all, and there is almost none for me when I don't use the boost, even with the EPA set past 12 o clock.



Yeah but I thought that the noise gate would be able to control any hiss and feedback. I was trying to get an 80s metal tone. Once I got near that tone and cranked the amp a bit the hiss was all over the place. 



marshallmellowed said:


> Reading all this, it's hard to determine if there was a problem or not. I never max out the built in boost, as it just doesn't need to be run that high, and doesn't sound good IMO. To test the gate, I would run the amp without the boost engaged. Turn the gate on and it's control fully counterclockwise (should hear some noise), then gradually clockwise until the noise is silenced (gate works). Then, engage the boost with it's boost control fully counterclockwise and level control fully clockwise. Turn the boost control clockwise while playing a chord until you have the amount of boost you need. Finally, with the boost sill engaged, adjust the gate level clockwise until the noise is silenced. You should now be able to play at very loud levels with no noise or feedback. If not, something is wrong.



The noise gate was working that's for sure but I didn't test it like you mentioned. I did put it on max and that didn't seem to take out the hissing and squealing. The gain on the boost was max but not the level of the boost. I am guessing that if you want a gainy lead tone for 80s metal you would have to dial up the gain on the internal boost. 




John 14:6 said:


> The gain on my booster is always maxed, but the level is not really set high because I want want an even balance in volume between boosted and non-boosted signals. I have never had feedback like that, but it might get squeally if I cranked the level on the boost with the EPA set at 12:00. That would be pretty LOUD.



I had the boost gain at max but not the level. Try and crank the boost level and go a little louder to see if you get an squeal and hiss and if you do is it controllable. 

Thanks for all your help guys. The dealer was pretty pissed at me because I didn't buy the amp. The guy was standing right next to me while I was getting so much noise on the amp and was arguing when I said I didn't want to buy it. I don't want to spend $ 2000 of my hard earned money and get stuck with an amp that I won't be able to sell or get it repaired. 

He was mad at me for making him open the box as it was sealed and he claimed that because of opening the box the amp would lose $500 in value.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Siresinner said:


> He was mad at me for making him open the box as it was sealed and he claimed that because of opening the box the amp would lose $500 in value.



I didn't know the amp was new, hard to believe a brand new YJM would have any issues, but guess it's possible. The good news is that it's now $500 cheaper.


----------



## John 14:6

Here is a very cool YJM100 clip.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tb7o2ByhJg[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Redstone said:


> The Vintage modern has a LOT more gain than the YJM (excluding the YJMs boost). Watch some of this video. I know its not the combo, but its got the same speakers, just two more of them. Skip about 6 minutes in of you want to hear more high gain stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BnfnmNhx4g
> 
> I used to have a Vintage Modern 2266c and I honestly really miss it. If it was a head, I'd have kept it.





Redstone said:


> The YJM doesn't actually have much gain on its own at all, its more of a light crunch. The reason it technically has more than a JVM is because of the built in boost, which is just Yngwies boost pedal on the back of it. Without that boost, or some other kind (I use a Schaffer Replica as a constant boost), its definitely not very gainy. I used to set the built in boost to about 10 o clock on the gain and 2 on the volume and leave that running all the time with mine.
> 
> The Pink Taco sounds like a beast from what I've heard. I'd love to hear it through a 2x12 or 4x12.



Here's a detailed breakdown from Santiago: 



_Originally Posted by MonstersOfTheMidway 

Two questions For Santiago:

1. Which of these amps that you created has the most gain?

JVM410H
JCM 800 2203KK
YJM100
AFD100
JVM410HJS

2. How do you measure a quality such as gain in order to make the distinction of which amp has more gain?

*I remember when the JVM410H first came out, many advertisements claimed it had more gain than any other Marshall on tap. Is there a scientific assessment that designers use to measure a quality such as gain to let them know just how much is gain is being produced? I understand that advertisements should almost always be taken with a grain of salt, so I'm curious to know how designers measure gain and what qualifies an amp to be labeled "high gain." Thanks for your time, Maestro.


Santiago's Reply … 

1- I'd say that JVM and YJM are very close. In theory the YJM is a bit more gainier in certain settings due the boost and lack of master volume. Then I'd put the HJS and the KK (boost on), then the AFD close in terms of absolute gain. 
The JVM was marketed as the highest gain Marshall amp simple because that was true at the time plus it is probably the only Marshall that people modify to lower its gain ;-)

2- gain itself is very easy to calculate. you put a signal in, measure the signal out and that's it, the gain. 1V in 50V out = gain 50 times, no secrets but that is only accurate when the signal is not distorting so you can't really do that in a guitar amplifier as they are designed to distort. I'd say that the amount of absolute gain is kind of irrelevant. By the way, gain and distortion are different things although many people think they are the same.

If you ask me, and being very blunt and not technical, I'd propose that the way of measuring gain is just with a guitar... take a very low output guitar or lower the guitar volume and check which amp keeps distorting the latest while you keep lowering the guitar volume, it sounds blunt but that can give you a rough idea of the amount of available gain. Or play a soft legato without picking and see which amp still has proper feel... something within those lines.

In a microphone preamplifier, for example, gain is a measurement that can and should be taken and can be properly specified: gain 100dB, distortion 0.05% or whatever._

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/44862-santiagos-amps-4.html#post735756


----------



## Redstone

Regardless of which amp has more gain, all of the ones listed above awe balls to the walls awesome sounding 

I've still got that little spark of GAS for an AFD that I've had since before I got my YJM. No regrets on picking the YJM over the AFD, but dang, those AFDs sound good.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Regardless of which amp has more gain, all of the ones listed above awe balls to the walls awesome sounding
> 
> I've still got that little spark of GAS for an AFD that I've had since before I got my YJM. No regrets on picking the YJM over the AFD, but dang, those AFDs sound good.



Gotta have both of em!  There are guitars which sound better thru one or the other, only two of my guitars sound perfect thru either one, so that means those guitars are great since they can sound good on anything! Hell even my microstack sounds decent with them!


----------



## Redstone

I wish I had gone for an AFD earlier. The only one on ebay right now is like €2400 (€1600 new) because of the way currency has gone. Such a shame. I wish the SL-5 was a head. Maybe that would cure the AFD100 GAS


----------



## Chandy

New to this thread. Purchased a YJM off of EBay and it had the NG problem as soon as I fired it up. I sent it back. Bought another one. Have played it for about 2 months and now the same issue. Currently in the shop having the op amp replaced. Love this amp...it's a beast, but frustrating to have the same problem twice. Hopefully once fixed it's smooth sailing from then on.


----------



## Chandy

Well, got my amp back. The channel 1 and boost problem was fixed by replacing the op amp that all the posts talk about. However, there is still a NG issue. The boost works fine without the NG engaged, but the NG still attenuates get he signal. So, it would appear that more is wrong other than the one op amp. 

Any thoughts? I will probably just leave as is as I don't use the NG. The only inconvenience is that I will have to tap boost followed by NG to turn the NG off when I use the boost.


----------



## John 14:6

Chandy said:


> Well, got my amp back. The channel 1 and boost problem was fixed by replacing the op amp that all the posts talk about. However, there is still a NG issue. The boost works fine without the NG engaged, but the NG still attenuates get he signal. So, it would appear that more is wrong other than the one op amp.
> 
> Any thoughts? I will probably just leave as is as I don't use the NG. The only inconvenience is that I will have to tap boost followed by NG to turn the NG off when I use the boost.


 It sounds like you need to take it to a factory authorized Marshall repair service tech and have them PROPERLY fix the amp. It is not rocket science to repair any amp and there is nothing special about the YJM100 requiring a doctorate in electronics to service the thing. If your current service tech is not competent then take your amp to someone who is and get on with your life. Did the guy not even bother to test your amp before he gave it back to you?


----------



## Mcfc_Marshall

That amp sounds good from the youtube clips and reviews that I seen of this amp, They look cool for 70s rock especially, which I absolutely love and even some metal by the looks of things. Would love to try one. Going to be honest, didn't even know who Yngwie Malmsteen was until I heard about his signature model....


----------



## Redstone

Mcfc_Marshall said:


> That amp sounds good from the youtube clips and reviews that I seen of this amp, They look cool for 70s rock especially, which I absolutely love and even some metal by the looks of things. Would love to try one. Going to be honest, *didn't even know who Yngwie Malmsteen was until I heard about his signature model*....



Neither did I 

I've looked up his stuff a while back and he has some pretty tasty songs.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mcfc_Marshall said:


> That amp sounds good from the youtube clips and reviews that I seen of this amp, They look cool for 70s rock especially, which I absolutely love and even some metal by the looks of things. Would love to try one. Going to be honest, didn't even know who Yngwie Malmsteen was until I heard about his signature model....



Like the amp, but never really cared for his flashy style of playing.


----------



## Mcfc_Marshall

Always strikes me as basically being a not very well known, Scandinavian Richie Blackmore (modded plexi, 70s strat w/scalloped frets etc) Cant say I dig his music but his amp sounds like it kicks arse.


----------



## John 14:6

Mcfc_Marshall said:


> That amp sounds good from the youtube clips and reviews that I seen of this amp, They look cool for 70s rock especially, which I absolutely love and even some metal by the looks of things. Would love to try one. Going to be honest, didn't even know who Yngwie Malmsteen was until I heard about his signature model....


 Yngwie Malmsteen is certainly one of the best ever. He was the last milestone in the evolution of hard rock guitar (Hendrix/Van Halen/Malmsteen) and Yngwie is also largely responsible for the Punk Rock backlash against virtuosity in the early 1990's. Yngwie never sold out and has remained true to his rock and roll vision. Yngwie is also a very nice and very funny guy too though he still catches heat for some of the way he conducted himself early on. 

I recently sold my Marshall YJM100 due to uncontrollable gas for a Friedman Smallbox 50. The Friedman is a better fit for me musically these days, but the YJM100 was the best amp I ever owned or played through and it functioned 100% problem free for the three plus years I owned it. They are INCREDIBLE amps which are best suited for guys who play live in LOUD rock bands. The YJM100 is not the ultimate bedroom amp, but it still sounds decent a low volume levels.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqZiylt0op0"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqZiylt0op0[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIo9eradDqs"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIo9eradDqs[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO6pDt-sSZI"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO6pDt-sSZI[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGre5aaa9SI"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGre5aaa9SI[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgZkC-wrRxM"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgZkC-wrRxM[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8AxRSQ_-X0"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8AxRSQ_-X0[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF_vieF42VA"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF_vieF42VA[/ame]


----------



## marshallmellowed

Watched most of the videos, still don't care for his style of playing, fast and flashy. I prefer a slower style with more feeling.


----------



## John 14:6

marshallmellowed said:


> Watched most of the videos, still don't care for his style of playing, fast and flashy. I prefer a slower style with more feeling.


I would disagree with you on the feeling part. Yngwie's playing is packed with emotion, passion and feeling. I guess it is just different than what you a used to listening to. Yngwie is about the last guy I would ever accuse of not playing with feeling. There are certainly some "shred" guys that do not inspire and sound like they are just running scales. Malmsteen is the polar opposite of those guys. Yngwie has over 30 years of material to choose from and I just through up a few things which came to mind.


----------



## marshallmellowed

John 14:6 said:


> I would disagree with you on the feeling part. Yngwie's playing is packed with emotion, passion and feeling. I guess it is just different than what you a used to listening to. Yngwie is about the last guy I would ever accuse of not playing with feeling. There are certainly some "shred" guys that do not inspire and sound like they are just running scales. Malmsteen is the polar opposite of those guys. Yngwie has over 30 years of material to choose from and I just through up a few things which came to mind.



Has nothing to do with being "use to listening to" anything, I just don't care for his style and theatrics, and your idea of "feeling" differs from mine. To each their own, you can continue listening to Yngwie, and I'll stick with listening to what I like (not Yngwie). Different tastes in music, no more, no less.


----------



## John 14:6

And more Yngwie Malmsteen products form our friends at Fender. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXfF1q7v72A"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXfF1q7v72A[/ame]

Stuff like this to me represents the ultimate Fender Strat through a MARSHALL sound.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0YoUwXrzfU"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0YoUwXrzfU[/ame]

And more recently with a Marshall YJM100. 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhzP68FlnGw[/ame]


----------



## John 14:6

And there are the Yngwie Malmsteen model Seymour Duncan "Fury" pickups too.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss5gtQfnzno"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss5gtQfnzno[/ame]

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuXjz9x3inQ[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

I think my YJM might be drunk. I noticed that it was starting to drop in volume for a second or so every now and then as well as sort of cut out. I tried plugging out my pedals and it sounded like a bass guitar. I tried just the Schaffer replica and it sounded fine, but I only played it for a few seconds. I tried just the Bad Monkey and it sounded fine too. But with nothing, regardless of what cable I use, it sounds like a bass amp with no pedals plugged in. Looks like I can't keep putting it off and take it in to get repaired.


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> I think my YJM might be drunk. I noticed that it was starting to drop in volume for a second or so every now and then as well as sort of cut out. I tried plugging out my pedals and it sounded like a bass guitar. I tried just the Schaffer replica and it sounded fine, but I only played it for a few seconds. I tried just the Bad Monkey and it sounded fine too. But with nothing, regardless of what cable I use, it sounds like a bass amp with no pedals plugged in. Looks like I can't keep putting it off and take it in to get repaired.


It sounds tube related and not amp related to me. Volume fluctuations are normal when a tube starts going. Thankfully both power amp and preamp tubes are easy to change in the YJM100.


----------



## Redstone

John 14:6 said:


> It sounds tube related and not amp related to me. Volume fluctuations are normal when a tube starts going. Thankfully both power amp and preamp tubes are easy to change in the YJM100.



I've still got the stock tubes in it  I might just keep an eye on them and see. I might run the autobias and hope for the best. If not, I've got 2 spare EL34s from my 2204 and 3 spare 12AX7s to try out in it. They are not ideal, especially since I lack enough for replacing all of them, but it will have to do for now. If it is a tube, I might as well replace the lot.


----------



## dash8311

Red, try adjusting the EPA up and then down a level. I had a very strange instance where it was jumping up and down to the next level because the knob was adjusted ever so slightly. Must of been right at the next knotch, so to speak.

If not: preamp tubes most likely. Fault lights on?


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> Red, try adjusting the EPA up and then down a level. I had a very strange instance where it was jumping up and down to the next level because the knob was adjusted ever so slightly. Must of been right at the next knotch, so to speak.
> 
> If not: preamp tubes most likely. Fault lights on?



I didn't get a chance to check the fault lights yet, but I remember very slowly adjusting from the lowest setting and leaving it just at the point of changing to the second setting. That might be it (hopefully).


----------



## Redstone

I adjusted the EPA and played for a few minutes without any drops or anything and there was a bit off cutting before I adjusted it. Hopefully that is that sorted out, but I wont count on it yet.

It seems that it still sound like a bass amp when I have no pedals plugged in. It only seems to happen on the top left input. I tried just my guitar without jumpering anything and that top left input sounds like a bass amp. It sounds fine when I have pedals plugged in even if they are off (strange). It may have something to do with the chip, as that still needs to get fixed.


----------



## 4Horseman

Redstone, when your problem occurs, try putting presure or wiggling your guitar cable near the amp input jack. I had an issue where my yjm would flub out after about ten minutes of playing, when I manipulated the cable end it would cut in/out. Turned out being a bad solder on the amps input jack, easy fix with a soldering iron.


----------



## marshallmellowed

It could also be dirty contacts on one of the other 3 input jacks. When you pull the cable out of one these 1/4" jacks, there is a connection that is made, either to ground or to pass signal. If these contacts lose connection, it can act like something is plugged into the jack with when it is not. Try jumping the inputs and see if the problem is still there.


----------



## dash8311

The bass amp sound could also be the noise gate issue like most have experienced. I thought you had yours fixed?


----------



## Redstone

dash8311 said:


> The bass amp sound could also be the noise gate issue like most have experienced. I thought you had yours fixed?



I had it fixed back in December, but it broke a few days later. I never got around to getting it fixed again.


----------



## Mat_P

Sorry to hear it's still going on, Redstone.
Hate to say it again but you won't be happy until you get it fixed by a certified Marshall tec


----------



## Redstone

I'm going to have to just call Marshall directly or something. Every time I've tried emailing them in the past, it just goes goes to their clueless Irish Distributor, who point me to my local store, who can't tall their arse from their elbow.


----------



## teflondog

Hey guys. New YJM owner here. The power indicator light on my YJM no longer lights up when I power on the amp. Does anyone know which light I can replace it with? I noticed there are different variations online. I opened up the amp and noticed that the light has two wires that plug directly to 2 pins on the PCB so it should be an easy swap. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marshallmellowed

teflondog said:


> Hey guys. New YJM owner here. The power indicator light on my YJM no longer lights up when I power on the amp. Does anyone know which light I can replace it with? I noticed there are different variations online. I opened up the amp and noticed that the light has two wires that plug directly to 2 pins on the PCB so it should be an easy swap. Thanks in advance.



Depends on whether the light is being powered by the line voltage of 120V AC or a lower voltage pulled from the PCB. Most earlier Marshall power indicator lights are 120V AC, but without a schematic it's a crapshoot. To be 100% certain, you would have to verify, either by the markings on the light or measuring the voltage to the light with a voltmeter. If you replace it with a 120V AC indicator light, and it actually requires a lower voltage light, the worst that would happen is that it wouldn't be bright and you'd have to do further research to get the correct voltage.

Here's an example, one is 6V and the other 120V...

https://www.tubesandmore.com/products/amplifier_parts_0?filters=Brand=Marshall,Type=Lamps/Bulbs


----------



## teflondog

marshallmellowed said:


> Depends on whether the light is being powered by the line voltage of 120V AC or a lower voltage pulled from the PCB. Most Marshall power indicator lights are 120V AC, but without a schematic it's just an educated guess. To be 100% certain, you would have to verify, either by the markings on the light or measuring the voltage to the light with a voltmeter. If you replace it with a 120V AC indicator light, and it actually requires a lower voltage light, the worst that would happen is that it wouldn't be bright and you'd have to do further research to get the correct voltage.
> 
> Here's an example, one is 6V and the other 120V...
> 
> https://www.tubesandmore.com/products/amplifier_parts_0?filters=Brand=Marshall,Type=Lamps/Bulbs



Thank you sir! I'll measure the PCB pins with a voltmeter while the amp is on to confirm the voltage. I was about to order a 6V light without checking.


----------



## marshallmellowed

teflondog said:


> Thank you sir! I'll measure the PCB pins with a voltmeter while the amp is on to confirm the voltage. I was about to order a 6V light without checking.



I'm guessing, since it's coming from the PCB, that it _is_ the 6V version.


----------



## teflondog

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm guessing, since it's coming from the PCB, that it _is_ the 6V version.



Yes, it's actually 6V according to the markings on the original light. I also measured 6.3V with a voltmeter.


----------



## Redstone

Anyone still here woh has/had an AFD and YJM? I'm thinking of grabbing one now that I might have the chance. I've always wanted one (I looked at it before I looked at the YJM). I'm just wondering if its different enough to compliment my YJM and not just end up being really similar.


----------



## Squidhunter

Completely different. Ive had both, sold the YJM, hated the boost and didnt like the EPA, I thought it definitely sounded better through my attenuator. Anyway, the AFD does a much better job at saturated gain tone (80's metal) forget about any cleans! I find that with just using the guitar volume I can go from searing distortion to bluesy crunch. The low sensitivity input is also cool especially in #34 mode, max the gain and use your volume knob for classic aerosmith crunch!
I did love my YJM but the AFD is more suited to me, having both is cool though!


----------



## Redstone

Thanks for the reply. I sat on the idea too long and missed my chance though 

Maybe next time one comes up that doesn't cost an arm and a leg (like 99% of the ones on ebay), I'll grab it in time.


----------



## Holme

My mate AXE (who hasn't been on here for a while) once did a clip with the YJM & the AFD together - it sounded f@@kin ace!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> My mate AXE (who hasn't been on here for a while) once did a clip with the YJM & the AFD together - it sounded f@@kin ace!



I remember that clip. It was awesome. It gave me the idea to try my JCM1 and YJM through my old 1960AV, which sounded glorious. I do miss being able to plug two heads into one cab and going stereo.

I wonder if I can rewire my 1960AX and turn it into two 2x12s in a 4x12 chassis  Too bad I wouldn't know my arse from my elbow when it comes to speaker ohms and all that. I'd probably blow up my gear if I tried without asking the lads in the workbench about it.


----------



## chiliphil1

This isn't a tone demo by any means, but still pretty awesome.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMh0tUDGbck[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

These amps were made for each other. The YJM being a beast of a 1959 and the AFD (on #34 mode) being a hotrodded 2203.


----------



## Chandy

So, after going round and round and ordering a replacement Noise Gate board, I was just informed that Marshall no longer manufactures these parts. They are going to send me a repair kit. For others' I have a pdf of the parts list and installation instructions. It is too big too post, but if you provide your email address I will gladly forward a copy. I have included a text version (the pdf is better as it provides step by step pictures).

If you have this same problem, call the Marshall U.S. Distributor, (847) 949-0444, ext. 5148 and explain your problem and they will send a kit free of charge. you will just have to pay for the repair if it is no longer under warranty (like my amp).

Hope this helps.


----------



## torqvaw

Chandy said:


> So, after going round and round and ordering a replacement Noise Gate board, I was just informed that Marshall no longer manufactures these parts. They are going to send me a repair kit. For others' I have a pdf of the parts list and installation instructions. It is too big too post, but if you provide your email address I will gladly forward a copy. I have included a text version (the pdf is better as it provides step by step pictures).
> 
> If you have this same problem, call the Marshall U.S. Distributor, (847) 949-0444, ext. 5148 and explain your problem and they will send a kit free of charge. you will just have to pay for the repair if it is no longer under warranty (like my amp).
> 
> Hope this helps.



Great info! PM sent


----------



## marshallmellowed

Like I've been saying all along, not just "a few faulty IC's". Oh well, thanks to Chandy for sharing the info.


----------



## melomanarock

Some YJM/Gibson porn.. 








Chandy said:


> So, after going round and round and ordering a replacement Noise Gate board, I was just informed that Marshall no longer manufactures these parts. They are going to send me a repair kit. For others' I have a pdf of the parts list and installation instructions. It is too big too post, but if you provide your email address I will gladly forward a copy. I have included a text version (the pdf is better as it provides step by step pictures).
> 
> If you have this same problem, call the Marshall U.S. Distributor, (847) 949-0444, ext. 5148 and explain your problem and they will send a kit free of charge. you will just have to pay for the repair if it is no longer under warranty (like my amp).
> 
> Hope this helps.



I haven't had any problems with my amp but that is really helpful in case I need it in the future (knock on wood), thank you!


----------



## John 14:6

melomanarock said:


> Some YJM/Gibson porn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any problems with my amp but that is really helpful in case I need it in the future (knock on wood), thank you!


 Nice rig.


----------



## Chandy

Finally...the Marshall repair kit for the noise gate is in place and my YJM is once again fully functional!


----------



## Silverburst

Hi YJM'ers, rediscovering my YJM here.

Some quick thoughts questions, just chime in if you want.
-The EQ, it seems to not affect the tone that extremely. Not that it really needed.
-I use it attenuated, jumped, both volumes at about 3 o clock. It does not have a lot of saturation. But sticking pedals in front works really well. I have to use 2 boosters thought (Clon, EP, SD-1, TS...), or my old DS-1 distortion works very well on it's own.
- I don't particularly like the on board boost sadly enough.

Love the bounciness or how do you call it. Legato/hammer-on notes really jump out the cab. It is a feeling none of my other amps has like that, which I really like.


----------



## 4Horseman

Silverburst said:


> Hi YJM'ers, rediscovering my YJM here.
> 
> Some quick thoughts questions, just chime in if you want.
> -The EQ, it seems to not affect the tone that extremely. Not that it really needed.
> -I use it attenuated, jumped, both volumes at about 3 o clock. It does not have a lot of saturation. But sticking pedals in front works really well. I have to use 2 boosters thought (Clon, EP, SD-1, TS...), or my old DS-1 distortion works very well on it's own.
> - I don't particularly like the on board boost sadly enough.
> 
> Love the bounciness or how do you call it. Legato/hammer-on notes really jump out the cab. It is a feeling none of my other amps has like that, which I really like.


I'm with you, not into the on board boost. I've got KT88'S in mine and use a clean tube boost/eq into CHANNEL II top input. Plenty of saturation. I agree the amp has great feel. Also, the tone dials on the amp don't seem to be as responsive as my JVM, but I like that.


----------



## EPV5150

Hi guys!

I also have the YJM100, amazing amp! 
Recently when I turn off the amp a different noise happens. Like a "pop" on the speakers.

Yours YJM100 have this "pop"? They told me can be a capacitor.

I made this video demonstrating the "pop":
https://youtu.be/ueS5Cm_WYGQ

Thanks and sorry for my bad english!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering how many YJM owners have tried using an attenuator in conjunction with the EPA. I was thinking about trying a Weber Mass or Marshall Power Brake (PB100), just to see how it sounded. I know I've read of someone using an Aracom, but couldn't remember if anyone had tried the Weber or Marshall versions.


----------



## Squidhunter

marshallmellowed said:


> Just out of curiosity, I was wondering how many YJM owners have tried using an attenuator in conjunction with the EPA. I was thinking about trying a Weber Mass or Marshall Power Brake (PB100), just to see how it sounded. I know I've read of someone using an Aracom, but couldn't remember if anyone had tried the Weber or Marshall versions.



I prefered using my riviera rockcrusher, i wasn't a fan of the built in epa as it took away all the saturation. I havnt tried the weber or power brake but the rockcrusher is pretty awesome!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Squidhunter said:


> I prefered using my riviera rockcrusher, i wasn't a fan of the built in epa as it took away all the saturation. I havnt tried the weber or power brake but the rockcrusher is pretty awesome!



I just picked up a used Weber Mass 200 for a pretty decent price. I plan on using it with the YJM, in combination with the EPA, to see where the best tones and response lie. I like the speaker motor and treble compensation design approach of the Weber.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

The EPA does in fact suck away some tone on the YJM, it'll let the amp drive way less on very low volumes but for live situations, I find the EPA to be amazing! That's what I'm mainly using the amp for of course, a 100w Plexi just isn't a bedroom amp!


----------



## marshallmellowed

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> The EPA does in fact suck away some tone on the YJM, it'll let the amp drive way less on very low volumes but for live situations, I find the EPA to be amazing! That's what I'm mainly using the amp for of course, a 100w Plexi just isn't a bedroom amp!



I live on 3 acres and play my YJM loud through 2 4x12's, definitely not bedroom levels. I find it doesn't have the sound I like until the EPA is at noon or higher.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Got my Weber Mass 200 attenuator today, and I'm happy to report that it does exactly what I needed it to do. I can run my YJM at 1-2 o'clock on the EPA, and bring the volume down where I want it with the Weber. IMO, the tone when using the EPA + attenuator is better than when using only the EPA and I don't hear any tone suckage, even when running the Weber near max attenuation. The outer case of the Weber gets warm after playing a good while, but never gets hot to the touch. The only downside is that it's a bit large if you planned on taking anywhere (I don't). I had a THD Hotplate once that I used with a 1987x, and I remember major tone suck with that setup, so this is my first positive experience with an attenuator.


----------



## blue

I have a Weber as well, I've found it to be very good. I've used it with a late 60's Marshall super P.A. and a 70's Orange OR120, and with both it allows me to get the sound of the amp being pushed without actually blowing out windows! I haven't really used it to get very low volumes, but just to tame these mammoth amps to sensible levels.

I haven't tried it with my YJM, but maybe now I will


----------



## marshallmellowed

blue said:


> I have a Weber as well, I've found it to be very good. I've used it with a late 60's Marshall super P.A. and a 70's Orange OR120, and with both it allows me to get the sound of the amp being pushed without actually blowing out windows! I haven't really used it to get very low volumes, but just to tame these mammoth amps to sensible levels.
> 
> I haven't tried it with my YJM, but maybe now I will



Same here, just wanted to bring the volume down a bit, it's so smooth when you get the EPA up to around 1 o'clock and beyond. I was actually surprised at how well the clarity was retained, even at very low volumes (high attenuation).


----------



## chiliphil1

AllenCollinsExplorer said:


> The EPA does in fact suck away some tone on the YJM, it'll let the amp drive way less on very low volumes but for live situations, I find the EPA to be amazing! That's what I'm mainly using the amp for of course, a 100w Plexi just isn't a bedroom amp!





marshallmellowed said:


> I live on 3 acres and play my YJM loud through 2 4x12's, definitely not bedroom levels. I find it doesn't have the sound I like until the EPA is at noon or higher.



Spot on there guys. That EPA is a great feature but the difference in sound between full EPA and EPA at noon and beyond is night and day. It has the same effect as turing the volume up on a normal NMV amp. I love the sound that starts coming out the higher that knob goes. I must say though, it sounds pretty good no matter where the dial is.


----------



## FennRx

Still the best ever. Been gigging this mofo a little bit, so I decided to invest in a flight case for it





We did a split bill gig with another local band in January. She had to sit in the corner, but everyone could hear her.


----------



## Redstone

I like the flight case  Definitely still a fantastic amp. Still not tired of it after nearly 4 years.

Mine is off for repairs at the minute. IC5 is fixed and modified to Marshalls new specs, which is great. Bad news is that two other chips are dead and being replaced, but the really bad news is that there might be one more chip dead and its not replaceable because its programmed. The tech said that Marshall would usually just have him replace the whole board at that point, but there are none left anymore. So, if those other two chips being replaced don't fix it, then my amp will be forever stuck with a broken gate. At least I'll have the boost back. Still hoping for the best, but its really just a gamble. Chalk one up for old Handwired amps I guess.


----------



## blue

I hope it can be sorted out, problems with this amp are a major headache! Luckily, mine has been perfect so far, but it has been a while now since I had it fired up. I keep dreading that, when I do, something will have gone wrong. Fingers crossed for yours, Red


----------



## JimiRules

blue said:


> I hope it can be sorted out, problems with this amp are a major headache! Luckily, mine has been perfect so far, but it has been a while now since I had it fired up. I keep dreading that, when I do, something will have gone wrong. Fingers crossed for yours, Red




I'll second this. I've been gigging mine pretty regular over the 4 years I've had it and no problems thus far other than a power tube gone bad. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Same here, mine has worked perfectly, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Yeah, I've had mine since 2012, and it's still working perfectly (hell, even the original tubes are still working great … didn't expect that after all this time!). That said, I do have a question … given the main problems seem to be related to the gate & boost, can you just have them removed and use the amp w/just the EPA and auto-bias? If something were to happen to mine, my first thought would be to just get rid of the problem areas rather than having them fixed. Any reason I couldn't do that? When your gates / boosts no longer function properly, is it affecting the rest of the amp? Meaning, you are still able to use the amp sans the gate / boost?


----------



## JimiRules

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, I've had mine since 2012, and it's still working perfectly (hell, even the original tubes are still working great … didn't expect that after all this time!). That said, I do have a question … given the main problems seem to be related to the gate & boost, can you just have them removed and use the amp w/just the EPA and auto-bias? If something were to happen to mine, my first thought would be to just get rid of the problem areas rather than having them fixed. Any reason I couldn't do that? When your gates / boosts no longer function properly, is it affecting the rest of the amp? Meaning, you are still able to use the amp sans the gate / boost?



I've always wondered about this as well. I don't use the boost or gate on mine, so if they could be taken out of the equation that's what I'd do as well.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

JimiRules said:


> I've always wondered about this as well. I don't use the boost or gate on mine, so if they could be taken out of the equation that's what I'd do as well.



*Edit - Don't want to make this into more than it is, so I'm going to just keep my thoughts private on what I just said*


----------



## marshallmellowed

I'm sure it's possible, but one would need the schematic, which I haven't seen yet. Anyone seen a YJM schematic floating around?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm sure it's possible, but one would need the schematic, which I haven't seen yet. Anyone seen a YJM schematic floating around?



I've had thoughts of having Trace take a look at it and seeing if he can't come up w/some modifications along those lines.


----------



## dash8311

If the boost/gate problem arises, it'll affect the tone stack and will change the sound (per the video way back in this thread) overall.

Wether the boost and/or gate are engaged will not make a difference.


----------



## Redstone

My YJM was fine as long as I had my Schaffer Replica plugged in and turn on (tech says it was something to do with impedance). Other than that, it was super bassy like having the tone rolled off on the neck of a Les Paul. Its currently all working aside from the gate itself. The IC5 is replaced and modded and the boost works and there is no bassy-ness in the top left input anymore. The two replacement dead chips just arrived today, so I should know about it in a few days. Fingers crossed.


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> My YJM was fine as long as I had my Schaffer Replica plugged in and turn on (tech says it was something to do with impedance). Other than that, it was super bassy like having the tone rolled off on the neck of a Les Paul. Its currently all working aside from the gate itself. The IC5 is replaced and modded and the boost works and there is no bassy-ness in the top left input anymore. The two replacement dead chips just arrived today, so I should know about it in a few days. Fingers crossed.


 I hope everything works out for you Redstone. The YJM100 is too nice of an amp to not be working 100% for you.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> Anyone still here woh has/had an AFD and YJM? I'm thinking of grabbing one now that I might have the chance. I've always wanted one (I looked at it before I looked at the YJM). I'm just wondering if its different enough to compliment my YJM and not just end up being really similar.




I still have mine (AFD and YJM) totally different amps IMHO. If I want classic rock and a great blues amp, the YJM, if I want a bit more edgy and gainy tone I use the AFD. Bear in mind I always boost my YJM with an EP boost in front, and if I want that extra kick, I'll kick in the rook royale overdrive vs. using the on board YJM boost. I do use the YJM gate though, I wish the AFD had a gate, it's a real hissy amp.

I picked up a BE100 last fall and have been using that a lot though TBH. It's a great amp, and even at 2 you get great power tube saturation tone. I agree that the YJM you need to run the EPA higher to get that cookin EL34 power tube saturation, not so much with the AFD. On that I can be happy with the tone with the EPA at around 10 oclock whihc isn't ear or house shattering. PLUS the EPA knob being on the FRONT of the AFD is nice....


----------



## Redstone

I wish I could stick the Presence Knob on the back and put the EPA on the front. I remember thinking about that years ago before I bought the amp. Its probably not too hard to do. Some wire expensions should be enough, maybe. It certainly would on an older amp, but I'm not sure since the YJM uses so many newer gizmo parts. The pots are totally different looking to the one I had installed in my old 2204.


----------



## Redstone

I got my YJM back. Still has a broken gate though  The boost works normally and the IC5 shouldn't break, but the gate itself is still not working. There is no more of that bassy neck pickup sound either. Everything works perfectly except the gate. The tech said that he might be able to sort it out if he spent a heap of time at it, but it would cost more than its worth. He said that just buying a gate pedal would be easier. I'm sort of fine without a gate, but it might make it difficult to sell the amp if I ever decide to. I guess I'd just have to wait for someone like myself to look for it, who just want it as a 1959 with EPA and reverb. Oh, speaking if reverb, the reverb button on my footswitch seems to be dead


----------



## Holme

Sorry to hear this Red!

Booted mine up today for first time in ages ran bias (still original valves) passed everything first time & everything worked.

Need to restring some guitars though & have a good dust!

Hope you get it sorted out mate!


----------



## Redstone

It would be simple to sort out if Marshall still made the PCB, or at least stocked a few away! I'm surprised that them releasing an official repair/modification document didn't also warrant an extra un of those PCBs, even if only a few dozen. I was there with the tech when he called Marshall and got onto their techs. They pretty much just said that if replacing the IC5 and doing the mod doesn't fix it, then its time to just scrap the board and order a new one. He then got onto department for parts and they said they were all out. Its a real shame that it is what it is, but there isn't much I can do other than gamble a few hundred quid. Now I just wish I could have the gate not automatically come on with the boost!


----------



## chiliphil1

Redstone said:


> It would be simple to sort out if Marshall still made the PCB, or at least stocked a few away! I'm surprised that them releasing an official repair/modification document didn't also warrant an extra un of those PCBs, even if only a few dozen. I was there with the tech when he called Marshall and got onto their techs. They pretty much just said that if replacing the IC5 and doing the mod doesn't fix it, then its time to just scrap the board and order a new one. He then got onto department for parts and they said they were all out. Its a real shame that it is what it is, but there isn't much I can do other than gamble a few hundred quid. Now I just wish I could have the gate not automatically come on with the boost!



This is way out there but would it be possible to put a PTP turret board in there? That may be the dumbest idea ever, not sure but that's about the only thing I can think of to fix the issues. Then again, knowing how that amp was made it probably has a micro processor or something in there..


----------



## Redstone

chiliphil1 said:


> This is way out there but would it be possible to put a PTP turret board in there? That may be the dumbest idea ever, not sure but that's about the only thing I can think of to fix the issues. Then again, knowing how that amp was made it probably has a micro processor or something in there..



I don't know much about the specifics of it, but the tech pretty much said it was a chip that was programmed specifically for the amp, so replacing it isn't possible. Thats why Marshal pretty much just scrap it at that point. The thing is, he isn't FULLY convinced that this chip is dead. Its likely, but its still possible its something else.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> I don't know much about the specifics of it, but the tech pretty much said it was a chip that was programmed specifically for the amp, so replacing it isn't possible. Thats why Marshal pretty much just scrap it at that point. The thing is, he isn't FULLY convinced that this chip is dead. Its likely, but its still possible its something else.


Could you not just send it to Marshall Red or is the shipping just out of the question?


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Could you not just send it to Marshall Red or is the shipping just out of the question?


I'm not sure there is anything they can do without having a replacement board. I might chance giving them a call myself and see where I get. Shipping it isn't totally out of the question, but its still fairly expensive and risky. I definitely don't want to get it back with a big dent in one of the corners or anything. I guess I could try begging Marshall into having another PCB manufactured. If only I could gather enough people who needed the same PCB for their YJM, maybe Marshall would consider doing another run of them to sell to us. Then again, most people would get off lucky and only have the IC5 go. My IC5 decided to bring a whole lot more down with it. At least it shouldn't be blowing anymore.


----------



## John 14:6

Redstone said:


> I'm not sure there is anything they can do without having a replacement board. I might chance giving them a call myself and see where I get. Shipping it isn't totally out of the question, but its still fairly expensive and risky. I definitely don't want to get it back with a big dent in one of the corners or anything. I guess I could try begging Marshall into having another PCB manufactured. If only I could gather enough people who needed the same PCB for their YJM, maybe Marshall would consider doing another run of them to sell to us. Then again, most people would get off lucky and only have the IC5 go. My IC5 decided to bring a whole lot more down with it. At least it shouldn't be blowing anymore.


 I would like to think that Marshall will just send you the part(s) you need at no cost if you call or write them concerning your YJM100 problems. They should be horrified and do everything in their power to get your amp properly working again.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> I'm not sure there is anything they can do without having a replacement board. I might chance giving them a call myself and see where I get. Shipping it isn't totally out of the question, but its still fairly expensive and risky. I definitely don't want to get it back with a big dent in one of the corners or anything. I guess I could try begging Marshall into having another PCB manufactured. If only I could gather enough people who needed the same PCB for their YJM, maybe Marshall would consider doing another run of them to sell to us. Then again, most people would get off lucky and only have the IC5 go. My IC5 decided to bring a whole lot more down with it. At least it shouldn't be blowing anymore.



I don't understand why this should be an issue for Marshall to repair. Also, I thought the rear panel board had all the gate circuitry. If that's the case, I would think you could just remove the rear panel board and mail it to Marshall for repair.


----------



## John 14:6

I know that Santiago Alvarez used to chime in here and there on the forum, though I am not sure if he does that any longer. But there still must be some guys from Marshall and people who have connections with Marshall such as Nuke/Surf that can help. You have had problems with your amp for as long as I can remember and I am kind of shocked that no one has PM'd you to offer to help. That is not good business and it sure does not do any favors for the reputations of Marshall or the YJM100.

I get on another site to follow Friedman amp stuff now that I own a Friedman. Dave Friedman will chime in to help all the time, even when someone bought a used amp. Many times Dave will tell the poster to PM or call him. Dave also has sent out free replacement parts and talked service techs through repairs or mods even from other countries. Dave is a busy guy too. Someone from Marshall should do the right thing and reach out to you very soon and offer their help to get your amp properly repaired. This is the MARSHALL Amp Forum after all and you have been chasing your tail trying to get your amp fixed for over a year now.


----------



## John 14:6

I am guessing no one from Marshall has contacted you to offer their help in getting your YJM100 properly fixed. If so, I think that really stinks and I am so much less inclined to buy another Marshall amp in the future.


----------



## duncan11

I recently picked up a rivera rock crusher attenuator. I normally used it with my BE100, set the BE100 master on 6 and I can get away with using the BE100 on the fist atteunator step (about -3dB being taken out). It's not bedroom quiet but fine for house levels as long as no one is sleeping. But then I hooked it to the YJM.

I set the EPA on the YJM to full power, 100%, and left all other knobs. The first 3 dB steps on the rock crusher were WAY, WAY too loud still. I literally had to put it to the studio setting to get it quiet where I could stand in the same room with it. That's with the YJM operating at full 100 watts power, with V1 around 8 and V2 around 7ish, mostly flat eq, channel jumped, with an EP boost in front. This is a LOUD amp. For comparison I played the BE100 on 8 UN-ATTENUATED, and while loud it would get crushed by the YJM at the same level un attenuated. I could not be within 25' of the YJM un attenuated , at full power with the volumes like that. Now the BE100 is 100w but I wonder how much wattage it's pushing when you run the master volume on 6-8 as I did. I'm guessing I'm probably barely pushing 50% of it's output power there which would be 50-65watts. Even with the YJM in 50 watt mode, at full power it's still loud. 

Yes the tone is way fuller when you run more power thru the YJM. I barely need my 'drive/solo' boost when I crank more power to it. Still use the EP boost in front, but if I kick in the on board boost, it's way too much and she'll feedback like crazy.


----------



## Redstone

That was always my worry about buying a regular 1959 and an attenuator. I didn't want it to be too loud. Its why I was going to go with the AFD. I was even sceptical about the YJM, before the lads on here convinced me. I see most attenuators usually advertise about -16dB of attenuation. The Aracom Pro2 advertises -40dB. I've always wondered if it would be enough to bring a 1959 or 1987 to bedroom levels. I'd still be worried that it wouldn't, so I've been hesitant to buy one.


----------



## chiliphil1

Redstone said:


> That was always my worry about buying a regular 1959 and an attenuator. I didn't want it to be too loud. Its why I was going to go with the AFD. I was even sceptical about the YJM, before the lads on here convinced me. I see most attenuators usually advertise about -16dB of attenuation. The Aracom Pro2 advertises -40dB. I've always wondered if it would be enough to bring a 1959 or 1987 to bedroom levels. I'd still be worried that it wouldn't, so I've been hesitant to buy one.



I don't know. For me the YJM without EPA opened up and sounded good at about 106db. That's still entirely too loud for the house, according to the Anderton's video the YJM will put down 126db. So, if you could attenuate 40db you'd be well in the range of "bedroom volume"


----------



## keennay

Redstone said:


> That was always my worry about buying a regular 1959 and an attenuator. I didn't want it to be too loud. Its why I was going to go with the AFD. I was even sceptical about the YJM, before the lads on here convinced me. I see most attenuators usually advertise about -16dB of attenuation. The Aracom Pro2 advertises -40dB. I've always wondered if it would be enough to bring a 1959 or 1987 to bedroom levels. I'd still be worried that it wouldn't, so I've been hesitant to buy one.



Well, I own an Aracom PRX150-DAG and I can tell you from first-hand experience that it did a superb job at taking my YJM-100 volume down to bedroom levels. In fact I much preferred it to the EPA.


----------



## chiliphil1

keennay said:


> Well, I own an Aracom PRX150-DAG and I can tell you from first-hand experience that it did a superb job at taking my YJM-100 volume down to bedroom levels. In fact I much preferred it to the EPA.



I will be buying one of those if I ever get the case up. And if I can find one, they seem to be scarce.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> That was always my worry about buying a regular 1959 and an attenuator. I didn't want it to be too loud. Its why I was going to go with the AFD. I was even sceptical about the YJM, before the lads on here convinced me. I see most attenuators usually advertise about -16dB of attenuation. The Aracom Pro2 advertises -40dB. I've always wondered if it would be enough to bring a 1959 or 1987 to bedroom levels. I'd still be worried that it wouldn't, so I've been hesitant to buy one.



I have yet to try it with the AFD, I shall do it and see. My guess would be it may be similar to the YJM in terms of overall volume if running at 100% of the power. My personal AFD settings have pretty high master volume and decent gain when engaged in AFD mode, so it would probably be ear splitting loud if I ran EPA 100% and attenuated down, even -20dB. 



keennay said:


> Well, I own an Aracom PRX150-DAG and I can tell you from first-hand experience that it did a superb job at taking my YJM-100 volume down to bedroom levels. In fact I much preferred it to the EPA.



that does seem like a nice atteunator. No doubt the YJM performs and sounds even better when you really run it up! I still can't get over how quiet my BE100 is when I compare it! Both great amps for sure.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I've always liked the VH clips I've heard with the BE100, how do you like it compared to the YJM100?


----------



## Redstone

keennay said:


> Well, I own an Aracom PRX150-DAG and I can tell you from first-hand experience that it did a superb job at taking my YJM-100 volume down to bedroom levels. In fact I much preferred it to the EPA.



I've probably asked before, but I may as well ask again. Lets say you have your YJM with the EPA on 100% (100 watts) and the Aracom on the quietest setting on the Variable mode. Where would that compare, purely in terms of how loud (not taking tone into the equation at all) (think having a TV on half VS full volume) on the YJMs EPA dial? 8 o clock, 9 o clock, 10 o clock?


----------



## keennay

Redstone said:


> I've probably asked before, but I may as well ask again. Lets say you have your YJM with the EPA on 100% (100 watts) and the Aracom on the quietest setting on the Variable mode. Where would that compare, purely in terms of how loud (not taking tone into the equation at all) (think having a TV on half VS full volume) on the YJMs EPA dial? 8 o clock, 9 o clock, 10 o clock?



I wish I could tell you. I sold my YJM .

Well... not so much frowny face that I sold it, frowny face that I couldn't help.


----------



## Redstone

keennay said:


> I wish I could tell you. I sold my YJM .
> 
> Well... not so much frowny face that I sold it, frowny face that I couldn't help.



For the first time, I've actually thought about selling my YJM when I had it in for repairs the last time. It's not that I don't like how it sounds, it's that I don't know what I'll do if it ever breaks down badly. I know a lot of it can be fixed, and that the IC5 won't be causing trouble anymore, but I'm the type to always worry about possibilities. I wouldn't be as worried if I was able to just hop in the car, drive go Milton Keynes and just drop off the amp to Marshall and have them sort it out, but I can't. I can drop it off to a guy with close connections with Marshall who knows what he is doing, but is often very busy with work. It would be hard for him to find the chunk of time he would need to carefully examine the amp properly. 

Then there is the question of value. Is the faulty gate going to be a major red flag for some. I know myself that everything else in the amp is 100%, but from the eyes of a potential buyer, it might just look like I'm telling them what they want to hear so I cna get rid of it. 

As it is now, the amp functions exactly how I want it to. The only downside to me is that I have to turn off the gate of I use the boost, and that I'll need a gate pedal if I want a gate.


----------



## torqvaw

Redstone said:


> I've probably asked before, but I may as well ask again. Lets say you have your YJM with the EPA on 100% (100 watts) and the Aracom on the quietest setting on the Variable mode. Where would that compare, purely in terms of how loud (not taking tone into the equation at all) (think having a TV on half VS full volume) on the YJMs EPA dial? 8 o clock, 9 o clock, 10 o clock?



Red..I can't speak of the Aracom but like Duncan I own a Rockcrusher and use it with my YJM. I can tell you that with EPA completely off V1 about 7-8 and the Rockcrusher on the studio setting (which is nothing more than another attenuated mode with access to a variable pot) you can take the volume down to just about 0. In other words if you want to play it you have to back off on the var. pot so you can actually hear what you are doing.


----------



## Redstone

torqvaw said:


> Red..I can't speak of the Aracom but like Duncan I own a Rockcrusher and use it with my YJM. I can tell you that with EPA completely off V1 about 7-8 and the Rockcrusher on the studio setting (which is nothing more than another attenuated mode with access to a variable pot) you can take the volume down to just about 0. In other words if you want to play it you have to back off on the var. pot so you can actually hear what you are doing.


So it basically becomes silent?

I play my YJM in a relatively small room that is basically dead silent. My normal volume level would be 7 on V1 and V2 with the EPA at just a hair over 9 o clock. It's not very loud by any means.


----------



## duncan11

Redstone said:


> So it basically becomes silent?
> 
> I play my YJM in a relatively small room that is basically dead silent. My normal volume level would be 7 on V1 and V2 with the EPA at just a hair over 9 o clock. It's not very loud by any means.



Red as an example, take those settings you describe on the yjm, make mental note with the volume level is. Now enter the rock crusher and take the epa in the yjm off and run it full power.

To get the yjm as quiet as you originally had it you would have to set the rockcrusher to the studio attenuation and still back it off some almost to 3 o clock position in the final dial to get it as quiet than the yjm's epa set at 9 0 clock.






even attenuated down that low, it sounds better than when attenuating it to that volume level, with JUST the yjm's attenuation. The first 2 settings with the YJM at full power are un-useable in a house, they are still way too loud. -16 or -20 is doable in the daytime, but if someone else wants to read in the next room forget it!


----------



## FabioPol

Hello guys , I'm a proud owner of this great amp, with all these features I can say it is a very complete amp!!!! The only thing ( but this only for me I think) is I find it's too much gain for my style. I made ( my tech actually) the two .68 cap on v1 - v2 switchable, but you are loosing some nice "colour", I can live without the cap on v2 but not without it on v1. Even with only the cap on v1 still too much gain, I cannot turn the gain more then 3, if so I loose the definition I like, and it happens with a low EPA setting ( 10-11), when I go up.....goodbye. I have a low output pick up ( around 4.5k) and I tried different sets of valves, both pre and power amp. I was thinking about changing the power transformer in order to get more plate voltage , around 500-520v as I have in all of my other amps, but I Don't know if it could damage some components. I'm not complaining anything about the amp, just trying to get the tone that suits best for me. If Mr. Alvarez is still around I'd like to ask if the power transformer of the Vintage Modern can be installed and if when I'm using kt66 I should mismatched the output impedance. Besides, I like the tone I got with the gain on 2 but there is no bass in there, this is why I'd like to turn the knob up without loosing definition. Any help would be really appreciated, thank you to you all to make me a proud owner of the YJM


----------



## marshallmellowed

I would never have described the YJM as having "too much gain", at least not without the on board boost engaged. If you want to reduce the gain and add some fullness at lower settings, why not just use the low sensitivity jack on Input I and add bass with Input II jumped? Lots of options for experimentation without modding a limited run amp.


----------



## FabioPol

Hi thank you for your suggestions, I'll try these options even if I don't like jumpering channels....you know, to each his own


----------



## marshallmellowed

FabioPol said:


> Hi thank you for your suggestions, I'll try these options even if I don't like jumpering channels....you know, to each his own



I used to use only the high sensitivity position of Input I, but then I realized how much more versatile the 4 hole amps are when you blend both inputs. Blending the two gives you a wider range of distortion character. I've also seen guys use a "Y" cable and go into both I and II high sensitivity inputs, which they claim gives you more gain than jumping and still allows you to blend I and II.


----------



## FabioPol

I'll try with the radial switchbone


----------



## FabioPol

Tried some different settings, channel jumped, high and low input, different preamp ( 12ax7/ 12at7)and power amp valves( e34l/ kt66) and bias settings....I prefer the amp not blended, with all the standard 12ax7 in the preamp,e34l and cold bias (30ma). the amp sometimes sounded better and sometimes worse, so I checked the wall voltages different times together with the plate voltage, and I realized I much prefer the amp when the wall socket gave me around 240v ( or a little more) and almost a 500v plate voltage ( 490 actually), with the gain on almost 6 it is still clean ( raw) with good note separation.....as far as I know higher plate voltage makes the amp running cleaner, even in the preamp section, this is the way I like the amp. Just my experience to share with you


----------



## marshallmellowed

Although the YJM is a great sounding amp, for my particular taste I actually preferred my 1959 SLP with an attenuator (Weber Mass 200) when A/B'd with my YJM using the EPA. I ended up selling the YJM, as the 1959/attenuator just suits me better. I never used the YJM's on board boost or reverb, but I did like the noise gate (the Decimator works well with the 1959).


----------



## FabioPol

When I gig I take two amps, a jcm800 2203 reissue ( merren transformers) and the yjm as backup, never needed till now, just set the volume at the same level of the 800 during soundcheck....I must say that the difference in tone is huge, while the 800 even with master and gain on 4 has a full body sound, the yjm seems to lack something....I would prefer not to use attenuators, to me they filter too much ( I have a Weber mass 100), at least with the superbass. I find the yjm a very good home practise amp, live I can't say, not enough experience....I'll have 2 gigs in the weekend, I'll give it a try even with the attenuator....who knows?
Thanks for posting


----------



## John 14:6

FabioPol said:


> When I gig I take two amps, a jcm800 2203 reissue ( merren transformers) and the yjm as backup, never needed till now, just set the volume at the same level of the 800 during soundcheck....I must say that the difference in tone is huge, while the 800 even with master and gain on 4 has a full body sound, the yjm seems to lack something....I would prefer not to use attenuators, to me they filter too much ( I have a Weber mass 100), at least with the superbass. I find the yjm a very good home practise amp, live I can't say, not enough experience....I'll have 2 gigs in the weekend, I'll give it a try even with the attenuator....who knows?
> Thanks for posting


 That is because you are comparing a master volume amp with a mon-master volume amp. I bet the YJM100 will kill the JCM800 if you crank them both up, but your ears will be bleeding by then. The reason the master volume was added by Marshhall was to get "that sound" at more manageable volume levels. The YJM100 is not even breathing hard at the volume level you are describing. The YJM100 does not have the preamp gain to compete with the JCM800 at those lover volume levels.....as loud as that might be.


----------



## marshallmellowed

FabioPol said:


> When I gig I take two amps, a jcm800 2203 reissue ( merren transformers) and the yjm as backup, never needed till now, just set the volume at the same level of the 800 during soundcheck....I must say that the difference in tone is huge, while the 800 even with master and gain on 4 has a full body sound, the yjm seems to lack something....I would prefer not to use attenuators, to me they filter too much ( I have a Weber mass 100), at least with the superbass. I find the yjm a very good home practise amp, live I can't say, not enough experience....I'll have 2 gigs in the weekend, I'll give it a try even with the attenuator....who knows?
> Thanks for posting



The Mass 100 is actually not the preferred attenuator for use with a 100 watt amp, Weber recommends the Mass 200 for 100 watt amps and the Mass 100 for 50 watt amps. I'm very happy with the tone of my 1959 using the Mass 200.


----------



## FabioPol

John 14:6 said:


> That is because you are comparing a master volume amp with a mon-master volume amp. I bet the YJM100 will kill the JCM800 if you crank them both up, but your ears will be bleeding by then. The reason the master volume was added by Marshhall was to get "that sound" at more manageable volume levels. The YJM100 is not even breathing hard at the volume level you are describing. The YJM100 does not have the preamp gain to compete with the JCM800 at those lover volume levels.....as loud as that might be.





John 14:6 said:


> That is because you are comparing a master volume amp with a mon-master volume amp. I bet the YJM100 will kill the JCM800 if you crank them both up, but your ears will be bleeding by then. The reason the master volume was added by Marshhall was to get "that sound" at more manageable volume levels. The YJM100 is not even breathing hard at the volume level you are describing. The YJM100 does not have the preamp gain to compete with the JCM800 at those lover volume levels.....as loud as that might be.


thanks for pointed it out, actually I didn't think about it


----------



## FabioPol

marshallmellowed said:


> The Mass 100 is actually not the preferred attenuator for use with a 100 watt amp, Weber recommends the Mass 200 for 100 watt amps and the Mass 100 for 50 watt amps. I'm very happy with the tone of my 1959 using the Mass 200.


The Mass 100 was the only one I found at that time in my country , I bought it because I don't run my amps at full power....you are right , the mass 100 is for 50watts amps, maybe it is why I didn't like the sound when gigging... I stopped using attenuators anyway, thanks to the EPA and master volume 2203. Thanks


----------



## Silverburst

Anyone ever tried a one wire mod for cascading preamp gain in his YJM?

Before any bashing would start on modding limited sig models: I'd just like to try it with clamp wires to hear what it does, feel how it plays, because from clips, like MichaelRT's I'd be something I'd potentially love, but I don't have any kind of other normal plexi lying around to test it on either, and miss the epa.

I don't really like the onboard boost and I suppose that is a different approach all together compared to the owm


----------



## FabioPol

Silverburst said:


> Anyone ever tried a one wire mod for cascading preamp gain in his YJM?
> 
> Before any bashing would start on modding limited sig models: I'd just like to try it with clamp wires to hear what it does, feel how it plays, because from clips, like MichaelRT's I'd be something I'd potentially love, but I don't have any kind of other normal plexi lying around to test it on either, and miss the epa.
> 
> I don't really like the onboard boost and I suppose that is a different approach all together compared to the owm


Hi, I slightly modified my yjm in order to reduce gain, I made the .68 cap on v1 and v2 switchable, one of this days I'll made the bright cap switchable too and try the share cathode....just to share my mods on this amp that someone is scared to mod.....sorry no one wire mod for me


----------



## Silverburst

Any idea if the one wire mod is testable without any real modification ?


----------



## marshallmellowed

If you're to a point where you're considering modding a YJM, I'd get a 1959 RI to play around with. There are no schematics (at least that I found) for the YJM100 floating around, so you're very limited as to what can be tinkered with. You're also running more of a risk, since a YJM would be more costly to repair if you jacked something up. I actually prefer the 1959 RI with an attenuator over the EPA.


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## FennRx

Still the best


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## Redstone

I've had my YJM almost 5 years and it still impresses me. Best amp ever.

I've still got a broken gate, which sort of sucks, but it could be worse! I need to find a gate pedal that its exactly like the one in the amp.


----------



## Solid State

Yngwie uses a Boss NS-2 pedal so i would assume the built in gate reacts a lot like that.


----------



## Capriccio

So, please let me understand, does the only issues of the yjm100 the IC 5? or maybe the most common?

Are there other known issues?...and if i don't use the boost and the noise gate does the amp works well even if i have the ic5 blows up??

What percentage is there? if we know...

I'm asking this cause I really love my yjm 100 and it works great from 2011 never had issues , but lot of people told me it s too fragile and have issues and advise me to sell ....but i don t want sell it... i play fantastic Frusciante s tone with it and a lot of more things... it s the Holy grail for me folks!!

Thanks people....u re all are great.
Sorry for my English , i'm from Italy


----------



## FabioPol

I'm from italy too


----------



## marshallmellowed

I'd say, if you've had it for several years and have had no issues, don't worry about it. As to your question about the gate and boost, yes the amp is still usable if the IC dies, you just lose use of one or both of those features. I eventually sold mine and opted for a 1959RI with attenuator. I never cared for the YJM boost or reverb, although the noise gate worked well.


----------



## Mat_P

Capriccio said:


> So, please let me understand, does the only issues of the yjm100 the IC 5? or maybe the most common?



The IC5 issue is the only problem with the YJM100 I ever heard of, apart from the occasional tube failure one can hardly blame the amp for.
I'm running two of these amps since 2012. One had the IC5 failure, the other is still all original and going strong.
I say keep it, it's a great amp. I know I won't part with mine.

But no, the amp is not usable when the gate dies. You'll get muddy tone even when the gate and booster are not used.

On an additional note, if you are concerned about the amps's reliabilty, just get in touch with the Italian Marshall distributor and ask for an update kit or so....


----------



## Capriccio

Mat_P said:


> The IC5 issue is the only problem with the YJM100 I ever heard of, apart from the occasional tube failure one can hardly blame the amp for.
> I'm running two of these amps since 2012. One had the IC5 failure, the other is still all original and going strong.
> I say keep it, it's a great amp. I know I won't part with mine.
> 
> But no, the amp is not usable when the gate dies. You'll get muddy tone even when the gate and booster are not used.
> 
> On an additional note, if you are concerned about the amps's reliabilty, just get in touch with the Italian Marshall distributor and ask for an update kit or so....




Thanks Mat, and thanks to all you guys, I 've tried to be in contact with marshall distributor, and they told me that have a "kit" that Marshall sent them...so I think they re talking about that...the price is 20 euros , really cheap, than I could make the work to friend of mine that can do it easy.

to the other side I think , why I have to modify it if it Still works?? Maybe it doesn' t need,


----------



## Mat_P

Capriccio said:


> to the other side I think , why I have to modify it if it Still works?? Maybe it doesn' t need,



To be on the save side maybe?;-)
On a sidenote, I like my No 1 even more since it has been repaired.
It now seems to have a bit less gain but at the same time sounds fatter.


----------



## Capriccio

mmmm....mmmmm...


----------



## Holme

Mines still all original even down to the valves - no problems what so ever!

Hello again by the way!


----------



## Capriccio

Holme said:


> Mines still all original even down to the valves - no problems what so ever!
> 
> Hello again by the way!




Hello again to you man...thanks...I hope not all the amps has the issues


----------



## JimiRules

Mine is still going strong 5 years later. I've put it through some work too between gigs and home playing. Still puts a smile on my face every time I fire it up.


----------



## Capriccio

JimiRules said:


> Mine is still going strong 5 years later. I've put it through some work too between gigs and home playing. Still puts a smile on my face every time I fire it up.



Good news to know, it's important to know if it really is a problem that hit the whole series or just a small part of it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I've had mine since they launched, and it's still running as strong today as the day I brought it home. The only problem I have had has taken place in the last 9 months … I simply don't have as much time to enjoy it as I'd like! Still, that's a work / life issue rather than an amp issue. There have been a few guys on here who have had that issue, but out of 1,500 produced, I'd say the failure / defect rate seems to be quite low. Unfortunately, as with any product, you're more apt to hear from the minority of people who are experiencing issues, rather than from the majority who are not experiencing said issues (which can give off a very distorted view of what's going on). Honestly, I don't give it a second thought unless someone happens to mention it like you are. It's been a really solid / well built / terrific performing amp.

For what it's worth, go take a look through the Workbench (the sub-forum for amp repairs / etc) … I'd venture to guess there are fewer threads on the YJM100 in there than any other amp Marshall has ever produced (current or past). In fact, in just doing a search myself, I only found one thread related to any kind of YJM100 failure (the rest were just general questions about tubes / plate voltage / conversions / etc). And the guy having a 'failure'? A quick glance seems to suggest it was some kind of tube failure issue. The only other issues I've really read about have been in this thread, and it's a very small number proportionally speaking.

Anyway, enjoy the amp!


----------



## Redstone

I've actually still got all the original valves in mine too. I changed one, but it blew shortly after so back in with the old one. Still going strong and sounding great.

Do you guys often change your settings? I've basically kept the same ones for the past few years. 0 presence, 8 bass, 4 middle, 5.5 treble, 7.5 on both volumes and my Schaffer Vega replica at about 12:30 on both dials with my guitar turned down to about 5-6 on the treble pickup. Thats my AC/DC tone.


----------



## Solid State

So are the YJM100s actually 1959 based? His favorite amps are 50watt 1987s so I was just curious which way the sig amp went. - I've only encountered the YJM100 once in the wild and I was too fanboy geeked out to really notice anything except it was an Yngwie amp and it sounded awesome


----------



## JimiRules

Redstone said:


> I've actually still got all the original valves in mine too. I changed one, but it blew shortly after so back in with the old one. Still going strong and sounding great.
> 
> Do you guys often change your settings? I've basically kept the same ones for the past few years. 0 presence, 8 bass, 4 middle, 5.5 treble, 7.5 on both volumes and my Schaffer Vega replica at about 12:30 on both dials with my guitar turned down to about 5-6 on the treble pickup. Thats my AC/DC tone.




I blew a power tube about 2 years after I got mine. I decided to go with some Mullard EL34 reissues so I just changed out all of the power tubes and preamp tubes with Mullards. I still keep the good ones as spares.

As far as the settings go, I read somewhere where a lot of the plexi users in the 60's and 70's used to dime the bass, mids, and treble so I started doing it. There are some shows where I may have to back off the bass and treble some depending on the room though, but the mids stay on 10. I keep my presence on 4 or 5 and vol 1 on 5 and vol 2 on 8. Then I have a Bad Bob clean boost out front that I overdrive it with.


----------



## Capriccio

So, about the issue the Marshall italian service send me this message that comes from England Marshall , I asked about the upgrade "kit"

"Marshall has informed us that this change with new components should be done ONLY when and if the problem arises because it was a recognized issue but did not afflict all sold amps."

As crossroadsnyc said at now i enjoy with the amp. and what will be will be.

About the tone and eq settings, i think that with this amp is very easy...it Always sounds good , for Yngwie tone for example; pr 6 ,bass 6 ,mid 7, treble 5 or 6, full volume 1, 0 volume 2... with yngwie strat, BUT everything depends of where you are!! and How Loud, and the attenuator, better if u play loud , always, anyway i recognized that tone become really poor under 10 or 11 o'clock of the EPA and comes really good when rise up...until the orgasm . (I have dod 308, dont' use the built in booster usually)

Now for Frusciante s tone, the same, increase bass and middle (7;8), and use and mix volume 2 (something like 7 and 8 but really depend) , treble depends where u are , as Always.
This settings are with strato obviously.
I think that Hendrix tone s is nearly the same.
Honestly i never turn presence down...never need.
With EPA at 0,1 or 9 o'clock is good for studio, when u can't play loud, but i think the tone lose a lot.

This is my modest experience and opinion.


----------



## Blain

Used to be on here a while back, I've owned the amp since 2013 and the boost went out about 6 months ago, didn't really use it anyway so it never bothered me. Yesterday I fired up the amp and it made loud feedback for a second and then just went silent, I pooled around to the back and took the jacket off of V1 and the tube wasn't lit, I replaced the tube and it still doesn't light, the amp turns on but you can't hear or do anything with it. Don't know if this is a common issue or not but there are a lot of posts to this forum.


----------



## Mat_P

Hey guys, sure enough just the day after we talked about the noise gate failure last time around my No #2 died on me, LOL!
Since I bought this one second hand I had no dealer to talk to so I got in touch with Musik-Meyer the German distributor who sent me the "upgrade kit" within two days free of any kind of fee. Well, it consists of a tiny IC, a resistor, a capacitor and a diode and detailed instructions. Talking about great customer support!
They told me Marshall sent out one such kit for each of the 1500 amps to the respective distributors so there should be one for all of you. 
For all concerned see the upgrade instructions attached as a pdf, straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## daftman

snip


----------



## Mat_P

Works fine here, probably an issue at your end?


----------



## daftman

Mat_P said:


> Works fine here, probably an issue at your end?


Yep works on a different computer fine go figure

BTW I did read all 279 pages of this lol. My YJM is ok so far except that it is making me sell all my other amps.............


----------



## Mat_P

Sooo, got my #2 back from the tech.
He told me the source of the trouble with the IC5 is that Marshall did not implement an overload protection to that thing so when it receives a voltage spike it goes down south.
The upgrade replaces the faulty IC5 (obviously, lol) and adds protection.


----------



## daftman

Mat_P said:


> Sooo, got my #2 back from the tech.
> He told me the source of the trouble with the IC5 is that Marshall did not implement an overload protection to that thing so when it receives a voltage spike it goes down south.
> The upgrade replaces the faulty IC5 (obviously, lol) and adds protection.




Im going to open mine up and see if the upgrade has been done. If not Marshall recommends waiting until it fails before ordering the repair kit as not all amps are affected??

Id rather do a preemptive strike but thats just me. I will know soon enough.


----------



## marshallmellowed

daftman said:


> Im going to open mine up and see if the upgrade has been done.



Very unlikely.


----------



## Mat_P

daftman said:


> ..... as not all amps are affected??


It's a design flaw obviously not a failure of a faulty component so I think it's save to say that all amps are affected sooner or later.
If I'd solely depend on that one amp I'd do the update ASAP.


----------



## Capriccio

Really don't know, maybe I'll buy the kit, to got it in case of necessity, then will see... I don t think to fix it before it broke...it s strange that in 5 year i did not have some voltage peak...... will see


----------



## JimiRules

How much are the kits and where would I get one? Would any Marshall dealer be able to get me one? Mine has been fine, but it would be nice to have one in case it happens.


----------



## Capriccio

In italy 20 euros, not so expansive...don' t know how much where u are but i think it s cheap too


----------



## marshallmellowed

I thought the kits were free if your amp was experiencing the failure.


----------



## 4Horseman

JimiRules said:


> How much are the kits and where would I get one? Would any Marshall dealer be able to get me one? Mine has been fine, but it would be nice to have one in case it happens.



I tried to get the kit a little over a year ago from the US distributor. They told me I had to have an authorized service center perform the repair and wouldn't sell me one. I don't live anywhere near a repair center so I had to (reluctantly) ship it to them. I bought it second hand and was past the warranty but they covered it anyway. I experienced outstanding customer service and the amp sounds better than it ever has (seriously, much better). Also, after reading others experiences, and from what I've experienced, the IC5 can cause more than just the boost/gate issue. I would highly recommend having a certified Marshall tech do the repair/update in case more is needed.


----------



## marshallmellowed

It was here, in the post by chandy, that he got the kit free. Also has a parts list.

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/yjm100-the-ultimate-plexi-thread.42310/page-274


----------



## 4Horseman

marshallmellowed said:


> It was here, in the post by chandy, that he got the kit free. Also has a parts list.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/yjm100-the-ultimate-plexi-thread.42310/page-274


Yup. And that was the number I called. Remember, that post is over 2 years old.


----------



## FennRx

Still the best!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

FennRx said:


> Still the best!
> 
> View attachment 44919



Good to see you!


----------



## Stealthmassah

Picked up my YJM yesterday after debating for awhile. Yes, it's as good as it's cracked up to be.


----------



## gearninja

Mine's in my avatar!


----------



## Holme

Stealthmassah said:


> Picked up my YJM yesterday after debating for awhile. Yes, it's as good as it's cracked up to be.


Congratulations-great amp & still only amp I use!


----------



## proxy




----------



## vintmodJCM

image
My babies



__ vintmodJCM
__ Nov 10, 2013
__ 1





Does anyone have the schematics for the YJM100?

There's a Whole Lotta Love for the YJM100!! ! !
I've had mine since '11 and haven't seen or heard of anything better or as innovative since - especially from Marshall!

I have been concerned, though, by the known issues with some of them over the years, mostly related to the rear panel electronics daughterboard. I've not experienced any issues so far but, just like any old amp, there will come a time when she'll need some service. Marshall identified the known flaws but did not offer a recall (or even a tech bulletin) directly to their registered owners - a longstanding practice we have come to expect from appliance & auto manufacturers for decades. The fix is out there but only for those that hunt it down.

Not cool

Even less cool it seems that Marshall recently has more-or-less orphaned the YJM, as they no longer stock replacement daughterboards, only an "upgrade kit" on an as-needed basis.

With all that said, it's truly time (2018) for Marshall to release schematics for the YJM, AFD, 50th Anniv., Vintage Modern, Class 5, and all of their previous discontinued amps - many of which are sought after and approaching even legendary status from a modern "silver age" of innovation aka the Santiago years.


----------



## vintmodJCM

Redstone said:


> I've had my YJM almost 5 years and it still impresses me. Best amp ever.
> 
> I've still got a broken gate, which sort of sucks, but it could be worse! I need to find a gate pedal that its exactly like the one in the amp.



ISP Decimator (any version) is awesome and better than the gate on my YJM


----------



## vintmodJCM

crossroadsnyc said:


> I've had mine since they launched, and it's still running as strong today as the day I brought it home. The only problem I have had has taken place in the last 9 months … I simply don't have as much time to enjoy it as I'd like! Still, that's a work / life issue rather than an amp issue. There have been a few guys on here who have had that issue, but out of 1,500 produced, I'd say the failure / defect rate seems to be quite low. Unfortunately, as with any product, you're more apt to hear from the minority of people who are experiencing issues, rather than from the majority who are not experiencing said issues (which can give off a very distorted view of what's going on). Honestly, I don't give it a second thought unless someone happens to mention it like you are. It's been a really solid / well built / terrific performing amp.
> 
> For what it's worth, go take a look through the Workbench (the sub-forum for amp repairs / etc) … I'd venture to guess there are fewer threads on the YJM100 in there than any other amp Marshall has ever produced (current or past). In fact, in just doing a search myself, I only found one thread related to any kind of YJM100 failure (the rest were just general questions about tubes / plate voltage / conversions / etc). And the guy having a 'failure'? A quick glance seems to suggest it was some kind of tube failure issue. The only other issues I've really read about have been in this thread, and it's a very small number proportionally speaking.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy the amp!



Yep, I agree with you on the disproportionate nature of the problem and with the incredible heartiness & durability of this amp, given her production-oriented design and versatility for easy consumer-related mods (like mixing valves), though I still believe it is a design defect that warrants better attention than they've given it. It seems that they like it kept quiet, much like Vox' trailing snare drum issue on their Valvetronix amps that they've ignored & dismissed althewhile fixing the issue on subsequent units. In their minds, their was no issue until the warranty period expired. I think a company like Marshall or Vox should be forthcoming to their customers about such issues & not lean heavily on their longstanding reputation, lest they tarnish it for the future.

One thing, however, that I believe most of us have experienced with this amp (and the 50th Ann. JTM1 & JMP1) is the poor, third-rate gold trim used on the top, bottom & face. Marshall inexplicably seems to have sourced an inferior vendor or grade material for these flagship/signature/collectible amps which were intended to be around for many more years. The gold piping fades to green like the cheaper source materials for redresses, new builds & clones. That this occurs with these amps and none of the reissues of the same years is baffling. Given the premium added to the price tag, it's ridiculous. And considering the nature of these as celebratory statement pieces is inexcusable.

Marshall was indifferent and dismissive when I inquired about this issue and possible remedies or even customer satisfaction offers (I suggested that they offer something like 50th Ann. covers, for example) to registered owners that have this defect.


----------



## Shazbot

My YJM seems to be a more grainy than usual. It’s diffult to get any clean sounds out of it at the moment.


----------



## JimiRules

Shazbot said:


> My YJM seems to be a more grainy than usual. It’s diffult to get any clean sounds out of it at the moment.



Mine is like that with my SG. I have to be super low on the volume to clean up unless I pick super soft. My Strat, on the other hand is clean as can be. I have to overdrive the hell out of it to get much dirt at all with it.


----------



## Shazbot

What’s your clean settings with hum buckers? Would running the EPA higher help w headroom on cleans?


----------



## JimiRules

Shazbot said:


> What’s your clean settings with hum buckers? Would running the EPA higher help w headroom on cleans?



You could probably run it higher and turn down the channel volumes to help it out.

I don't really run a true clean with my SG. I keep it in 100 watt mode to give it more headroom and I run channel 1 at around 6-7 and channel 2 at around 8. I run the EPA at around 35-40 watts at gigs. I pick soft with no boost to get a "cleanish" sound then I hit it with a clean boost to overdrive it.


----------



## Capriccio

vintmodJCM said:


> image
> My babies
> 
> 
> 
> __ vintmodJCM
> __ Nov 10, 2013
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the schematics for the YJM100?
> 
> There's a Whole Lotta Love for the YJM100!! ! !
> I've had mine since '11 and haven't seen or heard of anything better or as innovative since - especially from Marshall!
> 
> I have been concerned, though, by the known issues with some of them over the years, mostly related to the rear panel electronics daughterboard. I've not experienced any issues so far but, just like any old amp, there will come a time when she'll need some service. Marshall identified the known flaws but did not offer a recall (or even a tech bulletin) directly to their registered owners - a longstanding practice we have come to expect from appliance & auto manufacturers for decades. The fix is out there but only for those that hunt it down.
> 
> Not cool
> 
> Even less cool it seems that Marshall recently has more-or-less orphaned the YJM, as they no longer stock replacement daughterboards, only an "upgrade kit" on an as-needed basis.
> 
> With all that said, it's truly time (2018) for Marshall to release schematics for the YJM, AFD, 50th Anniv., Vintage Modern, Class 5, and all of their previous discontinued amps - many of which are sought after and approaching even legendary status from a modern "silver age" of innovation aka the Santiago years.



unfortunately it is all true, I wonder what value it will have in the future being a limited series, if it's good idea to don't sell now, if someone want sell it.

Honestly i'm looking for some schematics, to bypass the effect section the od, and noise and reverb,


----------



## Giangui

Hi everybody and happy Easter. I'm a forum new member and a very happy YJM owner. After five years of great impressive sound, few days ago I replaced the power tubes with 4 el34b. After 3-4 hours the new V4 completely blew. The dealer changed the 4 tubes in warranty ... I rechanged them and .... noooooo ... V4 led turned on. Well ... main fuses are ok ... so I decided to open the amp and surprise ... 2 resitor and 1 diode in V4 are completely blown. For sure they are R33, R45 and D16 as in pic. I'm not a tech but I'm confident with soldering so would like to try fix the amp by own.

Does anyone knows the right value and spec of R33, R45 and mainly of D16?



Thanks
Gianguido


----------



## LCW




----------



## Giangui

Ok ... problem solved 
R33 --> 1ohm 1w
R45--> 1Kohm 600mW (1W is ok too)
D16--> BZX55-12V
D10--> 1N4007

Now the amp is on stage again


----------



## Argon66

Ive been running my YJM for several years now (i did the upgrade on it too), and have always been fussing with the EPA, thoughts of a different attenuator, and overall settings. Well lately Ive just said fuckit and play it opened up all the time.

I just have to say with this beast wide open (EPA backed off completely), minimally vol 1 at 1.5 and vol 2 at 2 its just an absolute killer tone machine. Yup its loud, but a volume Im now totally willing to take slack for at home , from neighbours, and gigging.

I bought it for tone, so damnit I just cant go back to the EPA now. Cursed.
Dont get me wrong, it did sound great to me before, but the dynamics, sustain, overtones! A totally different beast.

I also stack an OCD and Timmy for the overdrive I need.

Anyone else fall under the same spell?
Also anyone else have thoughts on optimal wide open settings without completely ripping your face off?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Argon66 said:


> Ive been running my YJM for several years now (i did the upgrade on it too), and have always been fussing with the EPA, thoughts of a different attenuator, and overall settings. Well lately Ive just said fuckit and play it opened up all the time.
> 
> I just have to say with this beast wide open (EPA backed off completely), minimally vol 1 at 1.5 and vol 2 at 2 its just an absolute killer tone machine. Yup its loud, but a volume Im now totally willing to take slack for at home , from neighbours, and gigging.
> 
> I bought it for tone, so damnit I just cant go back to the EPA now. Cursed.
> Dont get me wrong, it did sound great to me before, but the dynamics, sustain, overtones! A totally different beast.
> 
> I also stack an OCD and Timmy for the overdrive I need.
> 
> Anyone else fall under the same spell?
> Also anyone else have thoughts on optimal wide open settings without completely ripping your face off?


Yeah, went through the same thing. Ended up selling my YJM 100 and getting a 1959 Reissue and attenuator. It's just a better fit for me, no regrets.


----------



## Argon66

Marshallmell...curious...do you find an off board attenuator to be better than the epa?


----------



## JimiRules

Argon66 said:


> Ive been running my YJM for several years now (i did the upgrade on it too), and have always been fussing with the EPA, thoughts of a different attenuator, and overall settings. Well lately Ive just said fuckit and play it opened up all the time.
> 
> I just have to say with this beast wide open (EPA backed off completely), minimally vol 1 at 1.5 and vol 2 at 2 its just an absolute killer tone machine. Yup its loud, but a volume Im now totally willing to take slack for at home , from neighbours, and gigging.
> 
> I bought it for tone, so damnit I just cant go back to the EPA now. Cursed.
> Dont get me wrong, it did sound great to me before, but the dynamics, sustain, overtones! A totally different beast.
> 
> I also stack an OCD and Timmy for the overdrive I need.
> 
> Anyone else fall under the same spell?
> Also anyone else have thoughts on optimal wide open settings without completely ripping your face off?



I ran it once dimed with no EPA. I hit an A chord and had to go find a change of underpants. I will have to try running no EPA and keeping the volumes low and see how I like it.


----------



## Argon66

You have courage Jimi lol.
My style of play was to typically get as much pure gain from the amp as possible, and then augment...but now i find the pure plexi tone with no epa...which at low volume is very clean...to be a fantasic base tone and foundation for everything. Tons of headroom, open and dynamic, and loves pedals on top. Hitting the amp harder on the front end is a classic plexi technique anyhow. Even still with an aggressive attack on the strings at this low volume i can still get decent crunch.

I also jumper the channels and now prefer with this set up to roll back the treble and run the presence at about 2:30.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Argon66 said:


> Marshallmell...curious...do you find an off board attenuator to be better than the epa?


In my opinion, yes. I had the YJM 100 and the 1959 Reissue (through a Power Brake) side by side, before selling the YJM. My son, who is now an adult, has been subjected to me asking his opinion for years, and even he pointed to the 1959 when I A/B'd them. Keep in mind, this was not bedroom volume, I didn't buy either amp for bedroom playing. I'm an electronics tech. by trade, so I also prefer the simpler layout of the reissue chassis. I had to repair my YJM 100 one time, and that was enough.


----------



## FennRx

Almost walked out of GC with this today to match my amp


----------



## MalcolmYoung

Hello guys!

I am new to the Marshall Forum and recently a proud owner of YJM100. Reading your posts I became aware of the Noise Gate issue with this amplifier and I was wondering does anyone have the pdf of parts listed and installations instructions for YJM100 Nose Gate fix that Chandy talked about,



Chandy said:


> So, after going round and round and ordering a replacement Noise Gate board, I was just informed that Marshall no longer manufactures these parts. They are going to send me a repair kit. For others' I have a pdf of the parts list and installation instructions. It is too big too post, but if you provide your email address I will gladly forward a copy. I have included a text version (the pdf is better as it provides step by step pictures).
> 
> If you have this same problem, call the Marshall U.S. Distributor, (847) 949-0444, ext. 5148 and explain your problem and they will send a kit free of charge. you will just have to pay for the repair if it is no longer under warranty (like my amp).
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you and best regards!


----------



## BanditPanda

MalcolmYoung said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new to the Marshall Forum and recently a proud owner of YJM100. Reading your posts I became aware of the Noise Gate issue with this amplifier and I was wondering does anyone have the pdf of parts listed and installations instructions for YJM100 Nose Gate fix that Chandy talked about,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and best regards!




 to the Marshall Forum, Mal.
BP


----------



## Mat_P

MalcolmYoung said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new to the Marshall Forum and recently a proud owner of YJM100. Reading your posts I became aware of the Noise Gate issue with this amplifier and I was wondering does anyone have the pdf of parts listed and installations instructions for YJM100 Nose Gate fix that Chandy talked about,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and best regards!


Look here and download the attachement:
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/yjm100-the-ultimate-plexi-thread.42310/page-279#post-1635306


----------



## MalcolmYoung

Thank you very much Mat_P! 
Did you do the upgrade to YJM100 by yourself and how is it working now?


----------



## MalcolmYoung

BanditPanda said:


> to the Marshall Forum, Mal.
> BP


Thank you BanditPanda for the warm welcome!


----------



## MalcolmYoung

Mat_P said:


> Look here and download the attachement:
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/yjm100-the-ultimate-plexi-thread.42310/page-279#post-1635306


Thank you very much Mat_P! 
Did you do the upgrade to YJM100 by yourself and how is it working now?


----------



## Redstone

Jaysus, its been too long since I've poked my head in here. My poor beloved YJM100 has suffered an injury. Long story short, I bought an attenuator to try out (Rivera Rock Crusher as Thomann had one in stock and offer 30 days money back). What a job it makes of the YJM! I've always found the YJM to be a bit clean sounding when its all the way down on 0.1 watts. Its not a true Plexi sound. When you set it to 100 watts and use an attenuator to bring down the volume, it sounds much more aggressive. I love it even more! (still probably going to return the Rivera and buy an Aracom). One funny thing I've noticed with all my amps is that the Presence and Treble have much less impact on sound when using an attenuator.

Anyway thats not the point, the point is my poor auld YJM is having a wobble. It seems to be intermittent and also seems to temporarily repair itself after its powered off. The issue just seems to happen at random. The V1 tube light lights up and the amp sounds a bit "off". It seems to happen even when I'm playing in 50W mode. The only pedal used is my SVDS replica with the dials on about 12 o clock. As I said, powering it off and back on sorts it out temporarily. I tried switching the 1st tube with the 4th tube and still the first tube fault light always lights up when this happens. I'll keep investigating when I have some time.

Here is an up to date family photo.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> Jaysus, its been too long since I've poked my head in here. My poor beloved YJM100 has suffered an injury. Long story short, I bought an attenuator to try out (Rivera Rock Crusher as Thomann had one in stock and offer 30 days money back). What a job it makes of the YJM! I've always found the YJM to be a bit clean sounding when its all the way down on 0.1 watts. Its not a true Plexi sound. When you set it to 100 watts and use an attenuator to bring down the volume, it sounds much more aggressive. I love it even more! (still probably going to return the Rivera and buy an Aracom). One funny thing I've noticed with all my amps is that the Presence and Treble have much less impact on sound when using an attenuator.
> 
> Anyway thats not the point, the point is my poor auld YJM is having a wobble. It seems to be intermittent and also seems to temporarily repair itself after its powered off. The issue just seems to happen at random. The V1 tube light lights up and the amp sounds a bit "off". It seems to happen even when I'm playing in 50W mode. The only pedal used is my SVDS replica with the dials on about 12 o clock. As I said, powering it off and back on sorts it out temporarily. I tried switching the 1st tube with the 4th tube and still the first tube fault light always lights up when this happens. I'll keep investigating when I have some time.
> 
> Here is an up to date family photo.


Could be the same issue I had with mine. I was A/B'ing my YJM-100 with my 1959 RI (through an attenuator), and was liking the 1959 RI/attenuator setup much better. So, I decided to try the YJM-100 through my attenuator. Sounded better, until all of a sudden, no sound. A component on the bottom side of the board had gotten so hot, it melted the solder (probably crap solder), and the component (don't remember what component) had literally fallen off the PCB. I'd pull the chassis and inspect the solder joints.


----------



## FennRx




----------



## Midnight Blues

Redstone said:


> Jaysus, its been too long since I've poked my head in here. My poor beloved YJM100 has suffered an injury. Long story short, I bought an attenuator to try out (Rivera Rock Crusher as Thomann had one in stock and offer 30 days money back). What a job it makes of the YJM! I've always found the YJM to be a bit clean sounding when its all the way down on 0.1 watts. Its not a true Plexi sound. When you set it to 100 watts and use an attenuator to bring down the volume, it sounds much more aggressive. I love it even more! (still probably going to return the Rivera and buy an Aracom). One funny thing I've noticed with all my amps is that the Presence and Treble have much less impact on sound when using an attenuator.
> 
> Anyway thats not the point, the point is my poor auld YJM is having a wobble. It seems to be intermittent and also seems to temporarily repair itself after its powered off. The issue just seems to happen at random. The V1 tube light lights up and the amp sounds a bit "off". It seems to happen even when I'm playing in 50W mode. The only pedal used is my SVDS replica with the dials on about 12 o clock. As I said, powering it off and back on sorts it out temporarily. I tried switching the 1st tube with the 4th tube and still the first tube fault light always lights up when this happens. I'll keep investigating when I have some time.
> 
> Here is an up to date family photo.



Sorry to read that Redstone. Hopefully it's not something major. 

Love the family photo!


Good luck and


----------



## Ouijam

"...Oh, speaking if reverb, the reverb button on my footswitch seems to be dead"
I remember having a footswitch button issue. I opened up the footswitch unit. I remember finding that one of the buttons had an issue with the housing. I put it back together and haven't had any issue since.


----------



## Holme

Hope you're all well!

I must be lucky - everything is still stock & everything still working fine!

Got my (now 7 year old) son a 3/4 size Ibanez so it's now having 2 guitars plugged in at same time!

New lease of life for the old 'Doughnut Slinger!'


----------



## Redstone

A bit of an update, albeit a small one. Looks like my issue happens even with no pedals. So at least that rules pedals out as being the cause. Still can't seem to pinpoint anything. Only thing left to try is to leave it powered on an see if it just happens without any playing. I'll try that and then I'll take it out of its casing to see if I can see any dodgy solder joints or anything. I don't have any spare tubes to put in it, except the 6550s in my AFD100. Those wont fit with the style of tube retainers the YJM has though. When its out of the casing, I'll have to see if I can remove those so I can fit the 6550s and see how it goes with them. I remember a guy from Marshall saying in a video that you could technically stick any tube you want in, even different types in each position. I've tried the AFD100 with my YJMs EL34s before and it worked fine. Can't remember what the tonal difference was.


----------



## Holme

Hi Red hope you're well mate!

Read a while back you can use 6550 (& various others) with a valve adapter!

Probably not much help right this minute like....

Hope you get your problem sorted!

One thing I will say/question - are problems starting from pedals etc. been plugged into top left input?

Just a thought?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Redstone said:


> A bit of an update, albeit a small one. Looks like my issue happens even with no pedals. So at least that rules pedals out as being the cause. Still can't seem to pinpoint anything. Only thing left to try is to leave it powered on an see if it just happens without any playing. I'll try that and then I'll take it out of its casing to see if I can see any dodgy solder joints or anything. I don't have any spare tubes to put in it, except the 6550s in my AFD100. Those wont fit with the style of tube retainers the YJM has though. When its out of the casing, I'll have to see if I can remove those so I can fit the 6550s and see how it goes with them. I remember a guy from Marshall saying in a video that you could technically stick any tube you want in, even different types in each position. I've tried the AFD100 with my YJMs EL34s before and it worked fine. Can't remember what the tonal difference was.


The fact that the problem occurred while you were using an attenuator is very coincidental, and a common link between your issue, and the issue I had. If memory serves me correct, it was the component with the large heat sink that came un-soldered. This component obviously gets very hot, evident by the large heat sink they used. My guess is, driving the amp into an attenuator subjects this component to even more heat, enough to melt the solder they used. In this photo, the component is close to the upper right corner of the blue outline...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

So, does anyone have a definitive answer as to why some YJM100's were having issues? Is it the use of an external attenuator? Is it the use of an external boost boosting the amp when the internal boost is already on? I haven't had any issues w/mine (knocking on wood now), but I've been curious lately about stacking boosts (i.e. boosting the internal boost w/a YJM 308 or DOD 250), and for some reason I'm having a memory recall that's telling me not to. I've always had great success with one or the other (never felt the need for "more"), but ... fun?


----------



## Midnight Blues

crossroadsnyc said:


> So, does anyone have a definitive answer as to why some YJM100's were having issues? Is it the use of an external attenuator? Is it the use of an external boost boosting the amp when the internal boost is already on? I haven't had any issues w/mine (knocking on wood now), but I've been curious lately about stacking boosts (i.e. boosting the internal boost w/a YJM 308 or DOD 250), and for some reason I'm having a memory recall that's telling me not to. I've always had great success with one or the other (never felt the need for "more"), but ... fun?



Sorry, no. I don't use a boost, nor do I use and external attenuator.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Midnight Blues said:


> Sorry, no. I don't use a boost, nor do I use and external attenuator.



So sorry for the r e a l l y delayed response ... once this thread slipped, I forgot I had even asked! 

You don't even use the built in boost? I've grown to really love it. I was doing some back and forth earlier w/my SD-1, and *gasp*, I think I like the built in boost more. Might just be a phase I'm going through, but I just love how natural it sounds w/the amp.


----------



## Midnight Blues

crossroadsnyc said:


> So sorry for the r e a l l y delayed response ... once this thread slipped, I forgot I had even asked!
> 
> You don't even use the built in boost? I've grown to really love it. I was doing some back and forth earlier w/my SD-1, and *gasp*, I think I like the built in boost more. Might just be a phase I'm going through, but I just love how natural it sounds w/the amp.



No worries crnyc, to be honest, I don't frequent any of the forums I am a member of, I go in spurts.

No, I really don't. In fact, I don't use many of the features other than the attenuator, the 50W/100W setting and the self-biasing function. I pretty much use my board and specifically, my Fulltone OCD (or maybe my Fulltone PlimSoul) to get a boost. Depending on the volume I'm playing at, I don't use much gain off the pedal. I should really try the others like the boost.

I really love this amp! To me, it has everything you could ever want in an amp (actually, for me, more). I just wish I had it 40 years ago!


----------



## Holme

Must admit I've got a Vox Satchurator & a Zakk Wylde MXR & I don't bother with either - just tap the boost & have a nice day!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Holme said:


> Must admit I've got a Vox Satchurator & a Zakk Wylde MXR & I don't bother with either - just tap the boost & have a nice day!



Yous guys are killing me! Am I going to have to try it now?


----------



## Holme

Midnight Blues said:


> Yous guys are killing me! Am I going to have to try it now?


Been a long time (& sorry if you know this already) but - jump top right to bottom left & plug guitar into top left (top left is where your guitar is for 'the extras' no matter what!)
Honestly between the two volumes,extras & EQ you are now on a zone where fat ,thin,super gain,little gain,reverb can be totally reached!
Basically total plexi control panal!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Holme said:


> Been a long time (& sorry if you know this already) but - jump top right to bottom left & plug guitar into top left (top left is where your guitar is for 'the extras' no matter what!)
> Honestly between the two volumes,extras & EQ you are now on a zone where fat ,thin,super gain,little gain,reverb can be totally reached!
> Basically total plexi control panal!



I didn't Holme, so THANKS! Can you believe it though? I haven't even tried jumping the channels yet!




How long have I had this thing? Oh yeah, 2012! RIGHT! Honestly, I don't take advantage of everything this amp has to offer. I guess I'm just too "Old School". Being the HUGE Peter Frampton fan that I am (50 years next year, which coincides with Humble Pie's release of "Humble Pie Performance Rockin' The Fillmore"), I usually plug into the lower input on channel I. 

I had to check this; I have a "Numbers" (Apple) spreadsheet where I keep a catalog of my equipment. I paid $1,600.00 for this amp! That's just INSANE!!!! What a bargin!!!!


 Holme!


----------



## bigbadorange

I put my YJM through an attenuator, but I don't think I am cranking it too much. ill have to check the settings. Its only going through a second attenuator as I use a switcher that puts all my amps through the same one. As far as tone is concerned, I always use the built in boos, it is fantastic. My YJM just caused me to sell my BE-100 half stack. To me, they were very similar and I liked the YJM just a pinch better.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

bigbadorange said:


> I put my YJM through an attenuator, but I don't think I am cranking it too much. ill have to check the settings. Its only going through a second attenuator as I use a switcher that puts all my amps through the same one. As far as tone is concerned, I always use the built in boos, it is fantastic. My YJM just caused me to sell my BE-100 half stack. To me, they were very similar and I liked the YJM just a pinch better.



Do you prefer the attenuator to the EPA? Which attenuator are you using?


----------



## Crikey

66 galaxie said:


> I dont do a lot of fiddling around with my amps, I usually set them and forget them  I set the features on the back where I liked them and just worry about playing it now
> It is a beast for sure


Same here. Set it and forget it


----------



## indeedido

.


----------



## David Rivers

Marshallmaniac said:


> Wheres the 50 watter!!!!


the yjm 100 also has a 1/2 power switch


----------



## King matthew

I’ve read or skimmed pretty much every page of this thread. I was wondering if anyone that has had the Marshall replacement kit installed has had any issues after the fix? I love the amp and have had it for several years, but I also pretty consistently use an EP boost pedal. I’m concerned that I’ll get it fixed and use the ep boost pedal with it at some point. I use the ep boost for most all my other amps and it’ll stay on my board, so kinda wanting to know if I need to be aware when using it (hope not) or if the kit and fix from Marshall should make it totally a non-issue(assuming this is the case).


----------



## FennRx

9 years later. Man, I’m old.


----------



## Mat_P

King matthew said:


> I’ve read or skimmed pretty much every page of this thread. I was wondering if anyone that has had the Marshall replacement kit installed has had any issues after the fix?...


My both YJM's received the replacement kit in 2013\2014 if memory serves me well and both had no issues whatsoever since...I'm using a homemade tube booster in front of them that can add some 26+db so no problem with using excessive boost either.


----------



## King matthew

Thanks for the info Mat_P. 

The amp has been at the tech for a month so far....

Has yours ever had an issue, FennRx?


----------



## The Greek

What an epic thread. Thanks to everyone who contributed and made this a vast source of info/knowledge.

Got a YJM today and it seems like it's one of those examples that are affected by the so-called IC5 problem. Sounds great, but as soon as I engage boost/gate it has all the symptoms described in the Official Marshall doc. Does anyone know if Marshall still offers their official Service Kit? I'll call them first thing Monday morning but I was wondering if anyone knows.


----------



## King matthew

Mine was just repaired. The amp tech ordered the repair kit through Marshall. It took them a while to send it but it has fixed the issue and it’s back to 100% again.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

King matthew said:


> Mine was just repaired. The amp tech ordered the repair kit through Marshall. It took them a while to send it but it has fixed the issue and it’s back to 100% again.



Was yours broken before you had it fixed, or was this a pre-emptive fix?


----------



## Solid State

I've been harassing the YJM official social media to urge marshall for a reissue on this amp. I was lucky enough to be downstream
of one of his speaker cabinets at the live show here in Houston and I just can't say enough good things about the absolutely massive and musical tone of the thing.


----------



## King matthew

crossroadsnyc said:


> Was yours broken before you had it fixed, or was this a pre-emptive fix?


It was broken.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

King matthew said:


> It was broken.



Was it broken when you bought it, or did it break while you had it? If the latter, what happened? Were you boosting the amp w/an external boost w/the onboard boost already active?


----------



## The Greek

King matthew said:


> Mine was just repaired. The amp tech ordered the repair kit through Marshall. It took them a while to send it but it has fixed the issue and it’s back to 100% again.



Great to hear that, enjoy it. I have the service kit and have arranged to take the amp to a tech on Monday.

In my previous post I wrote that the boost/gate seem to be affected by this well known problem, but actually the gate seems to work fine. It's the boost that is definitely problematic. Anyone else with these exact symptoms? Maybe it's a matter of time before the gate goes south as well? Just curious.


----------



## end user

I'll take 3 of em..and a glazed donut..TO GO!

Yngwie: I don't like f###ing donuts.

NSFW video attached..



https://reverb.com/item/36370062-ma...mp-artist-owned-lana-del-rey-tour-flight-case


----------



## PowerTube44

Sorry if this was already posted and I missed it, but the YJM definitely kills with a boost/overdrive in front of it:


----------



## The Greek

Unfortunately although I had an electronics qualified tech replace the IC5 and do the mods as per Marshall's instruction manual, the amp is still acting up. The gate seems to work, but the boost doesn't. It's a shame because had this model not been plagued by various intermittent -as it seems- reliability issues, it would probably be the best amp Marshall had made in recent times.


----------



## King matthew

crossroadsnyc said:


> Was it broken when you bought it, or did it break while you had it? If the latter, what happened? Were you boosting the amp w/an external boost w/the onboard boost already active?



It had been acting up intermittently for a couple years. I took it to a Marshall tech and he tightened the sockets and Ran the auto bias a few times and it quit acting up for a short while. I think the final death nail for it was during a show we were playing the power was killed by a construction company mid song. It never worked right again after that. I use an ep boost as an always on pedal most of the time so I’m sure it was boosted many times with the onboard boost and gate being used at the same time. After this last fix I’ve had no issues. I think the tech charged $100 with the parts kit included. Well worth it.


----------



## The Greek

King matthew said:


> It had been acting up intermittently for a couple years. I took it to a Marshall tech and he tightened the sockets and Ran the auto bias a few times and it quit acting up for a short while.



Which sockets you mean? The power/preamp tubes sockets? About the autobias, did he turn on & off the amp multiple times with autobiasing each time?


----------



## King matthew

Yes he tightened the tube sockets. But every amp I have ever taken to him he does that to, so I would not count on that doing anything for you. As far as the auto bias. Follow the instructions let it do its thing. When it is finished shut it off and do it again two or three times. That would get me into a usable sound but obviously never fixed it.


----------



## The Greek

King matthew said:


> Yes he tightened the tube sockets. But every amp I have ever taken to him he does that to, so I would not count on that doing anything for you. As far as the auto bias. Follow the instructions let it do its thing. When it is finished shut it off and do it again two or three times. That would get me into a usable sound but obviously never fixed it.



Thanks for the clarification. Ok I'll try the autobiasing procedure a few consecutive times, but no matter what I'm taking it to an amp-tech.


----------



## bigbadorange

The Greek said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Ok I'll try the autobiasing procedure a few consecutive times, but no matter what I'm taking it to an amp-tech.


Just tossing this out there, is your tech a marshall certified tech? My local one is and on some sketchy issues I had they were able to talk directly to marshall. My yjm was his first yjm and the receptionist was laughing her ass off when I picked it up. She said as soon as they got it sorted out the tech was cranking it for 30 minutes, bring others in to hear it, and going THIS is what a marshall should sound like!


----------



## The Greek

bigbadorange said:


> Just tossing this out there, is your tech a marshall certified tech? My local one is and on some sketchy issues I had they were able to talk directly to marshall. My yjm was his first yjm and the receptionist was laughing her ass off when I picked it up. She said as soon as they got it sorted out the tech was cranking it for 30 minutes, bring others in to hear it, and going THIS is what a marshall should sound like!



Hahaha cool! It sounds great and I have an original '72 1959 I can compare it to and they're essentially the same. Actually we don't have "Marshall certified" techs here in Greece, there is only the official distributor. Fortunately I have a friend at the Marshall factory who I will have to call if my amp tech doesn't manage to sort things out, I just don't want to bother him yet. What has me worried is that although my friend sent me the service kit, it didn't solve the problem... What symptoms did yours have?


----------



## ufguy73

I’ve had 3 YJMs at various points in time, including currently…

Never had a single problem - I know there are some reports of issues but hardly a ‘plague’.


----------



## T-Boy

Holme said:


>


Hello all, I have a question, hopefully Santiago reads and give an answer...
My YJM has a hum on the FX loop... What to do, what to do?

Warm regards
T-Boy


----------



## T-Boy

Holme said:


> As suggested by Super Marshall I thought it would be a good idea to post all things YJM related in one place for future reference & stop peeing off other members with continuous threads!
> So got a new YJM,any clips,thoughts,pics,reviews?
> Lets see 'em!


Hello, sorry to jump in here.., I just want to ask some advice on the hm on my YJM's FX loop, any suggestions, LOVE the amp and the hummmm is not too bad but maybe there is a way to quiet it down. Warm regards


----------



## Holme

T-Boy said:


> Hello, sorry to jump in here.., I just want to ask some advice on the hm on my YJM's FX loop, any suggestions, LOVE the amp and the hummmm is not too bad but maybe there is a way to quiet it down. Warm regards


Hello!
I honestly have no idea I've never used it!
Hopefully someone else will be able to chip in & you'll get it sorted out!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

The YJM has an FX loop? Never noticed


----------



## T-Boy

Holme said:


> Hello!
> I honestly have no idea I've never used it!
> Hopefully someone else will be able to chip in & you'll get it sorted out!


Thank you BIG CAHOONA!! Lets ask it this way around then..., when I drive and boost the amp and want to add delay to the front (reverb being inside) do is just minimise the delay amount on the input, otherwise it just WASHES with delay with the amp driven. Thank you and bless you. and apologies if I'm NERDY using the FX loop


----------



## rsjd41

Quasar-Kid said:


> I continue to try and come up with reasons why I should NOT want a YJM100
> All I've got so far is: They're kinda heavy
> 
> 
> 
> And in my declining condition with age and decrepitude - you know...



They're also somewhat big. Only two reasons I could think of. That is why I bought mine.

It is also great if you play gigs. With the built in attenuation you can dial the output you want and dial the volume down. Of course no attenuation is perfect, but this is pretty close. Still sounds great.

So, I hope I've discouraged you. Good luck.


----------



## usablefiber

I’m a yjm owner and i can tell you i wouldn’t get too hung up about not having one. 

it’s not that they are kind of big , they are huge and very cumbersome to move around. It’s quite a difficult lift with one person, 
just to give you an idea of scale next to my strat


----------



## crossroadsnyc

The YJM100 weighs 52 pounds. Heavier than some other amps? Yes. Heavy overall? Nope.


----------



## usablefiber

well my phone pics aren’t uploading cause they are too large apparently which is par for the course with this amp. 

Also for some reason I’ve always had problems with my YJM and burning through tubes. Maybe it’s cause of the attenuator but tubes blow fast and it always seems to have problems. 

If you can get your hands on a jcm 800 with MV or a 1987x and attenuator it’s probably a better option than the yjm. Also even with the power scaling it doesn’t totally solve the volume problem of the plexi as for it to actually sound good it’s still gotta be pretty loud. if you scale it all the way it loses a lot of the oomph as you’d expect, it is helpful though in a live band setting to be able to dial it down a bit to be much more manageable but it’s not the end all be all on that front. 

It’s a great amp sure but don’t feel like you are missing out on the end all be all of marshall’s if you can’t get your hands on one for a manageable price. The other options like a jcm 800 or a reissue plexi with attenuator as mentioned sound just as great in their own right.


----------



## usablefiber

it’s not so much the added weight but the added bulk with that weight that makes it a pain to lug around. the handle on top is pretty much useless as it’s really hard to carry it one handed perpendicular. idk it’s always annoyed me a bit. but again if you have roadies or the space and strength to deal then yeah


----------



## marshallmellowed

Yes, both big and heavy, would be a terrible amp to gig (move...). A cool design, but I preferred the tone of an attenuated 1959 RI, as well as the smaller size. Didn't care for the YJM on-board boost, but the gate worked pretty well.


----------



## marshallmellowed

crossroadsnyc said:


> The YJM100 weighs 52 pounds. Heavier than some other amps? Yes. Heavy overall? Nope.


Reminds me of a song from when I was young, "I don't want her, you can have her, she's too fat for me...". Yes, it was a very in-sensitive song.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

marshallmellowed said:


> Reminds me of a song from when I was young, "I don't want her, you can have her, she's too fat for me...". Yes, it was a very in-sensitive song.


----------



## marshallmellowed

crossroadsnyc said:


>



Mmm, steak. Told my wife we needed to have steak one night this week. She can have some too, but I'll need to weigh her first.


----------



## vintmodJCM

Mat_P said:


> It's a design flaw obviously not a failure of a faulty component so I think it's save to say that all amps are affected sooner or later.
> If I'd solely depend on that one amp I'd do the update ASAP.


I've had my 2011 YJM100 for 11 years now. I have always had it plugged directly into a Furman Power Conditioner that regulates the AC voltage and protects from low/high voltage especially spikes and drops. This must have protected my noise gate board and the vulnerable IC5. I have never experienced any problem with this incredible amp. I did lose a NOS fat bottle 6CA7 once for which the amp detected and automatically switched to 50w and identified the bad tube.

One important note about the controversial attenuator: it is a fantastic system imho! It does not alter tone, which VariACs, Hot Plates and others do. The result of any attenuation is subjective to the ear of the player. The YJM's attenuator is smart and integrated with the amp in order to protect the electronics from starving of power while the power section is "starved". Speaker compression is the primary issue. Reducing the power scaling to say, 12w output (noon), allows the YJM100w to become a YJM12w and safely play through a single 20w Greenback in an iso recording cab. Amazing!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

vintmodJCM said:


> I've had my 2011 YJM100 for 11 years now. I have always had it plugged directly into a Furman Power Conditioner that regulates the AC voltage and protects from low/high voltage especially spikes and drops. This must have protected my noise gate board and the vulnerable IC5. I have never experienced any problem with this incredible amp. I did lose a NOS fat bottle 6CA7 once for which the amp detected and automatically switched to 50w and identified the bad tube.
> 
> One important note about the controversial attenuator: it is a fantastic system imho! It does not alter tone, which VariACs, Hot Plates and others do. The result of any attenuation is subjective to the ear of the player. The YJM's attenuator is smart and integrated with the amp in order to protect the electronics from starving of power while the power section is "starved". Speaker compression is the primary issue. Reducing the power scaling to say, 12w output (noon), allows the YJM100w to become a YJM12w and safely play through a single 20w Greenback in an iso recording cab. Amazing!



I haven't had any issues with mine either ... then again, I haven't hit the front end of mine with a boost with the internal boost already engaged, so maybe that has something to do with it? Though, I'll admit that I've been very tempted to see not only how it'd sound, but also whether or not the amp will be able to take it. I'd have a serious case of sad if something happened and I had to send it off for repair. Then again, the onboard boost gives me all the juice I need, so I'm not sure if I'll take the chance (but I still kinda want to). Hmmm, I think it's time to fire it up!


----------



## Holme

Mine is still 100% stock since I recieved it new direct from Marshall - same valves everything - still works 100% as it should!


----------



## indeedido

Holme said:


> Mine is still 100% stock since I recieved it new direct from Marshall - same valves everything - still works 100% as it should!


Same here! Still making the best doughnuts!


----------



## vintmodJCM

crossroadsnyc said:


> I haven't had any issues with mine either ... then again, I haven't hit the front end of mine with a boost with the internal boost already engaged, so maybe that has something to do with it? Though, I'll admit that I've been very tempted to see not only how it'd sound, but also whether or not the amp will be able to take it. I'd have a serious case of sad if something happened and I had to send it off for repair. Then again, the onboard boost gives me all the juice I need, so I'm not sure if I'll take the chance (but I still kinda want to). Hmmm, I think it's time to fire it up!


The YJM100 was my gigging rig for a few years before covid and I ran a pedal board in the front and a delay in the loop. I used a Tube Screamer with an EQ boost for Boston songs, and a ProCo Rat plus EQ and the YJM internal boost for late 80s hair metal like Mr. Big, Living Color, Extreme, Winger, White Lion etc. and I had no issues. It was completely reliable and I didn't even bring tubes with me anymore. I even played a couple gigs with a full stack dimed (with no attenuator) and an EQ + Phase 90 + Echoplex pedal in the front with the booster on mild for Dave-era Van Halen and it was LOUD & totally sick! What a blast that was  Maybe i've been lucky. I still play & record with her and she's never quit on me.


----------



## IPlayFender

Redstone said:


> Jaysus, its been too long since I've poked my head in here. My poor beloved YJM100 has suffered an injury. Long story short, I bought an attenuator to try out (Rivera Rock Crusher as Thomann had one in stock and offer 30 days money back). What a job it makes of the YJM! I've always found the YJM to be a bit clean sounding when its all the way down on 0.1 watts. Its not a true Plexi sound. When you set it to 100 watts and use an attenuator to bring down the volume, it sounds much more aggressive. I love it even more! (still probably going to return the Rivera and buy an Aracom). One funny thing I've noticed with all my amps is that the Presence and Treble have much less impact on sound when using an attenuator.
> 
> Anyway thats not the point, the point is my poor auld YJM is having a wobble. It seems to be intermittent and also seems to temporarily repair itself after its powered off. The issue just seems to happen at random. The V1 tube light lights up and the amp sounds a bit "off". It seems to happen even when I'm playing in 50W mode. The only pedal used is my SVDS replica with the dials on about 12 o clock. As I said, powering it off and back on sorts it out temporarily. I tried switching the 1st tube with the 4th tube and still the first tube fault light always lights up when this happens. I'll keep investigating when I have some time.
> 
> Here is an up to date family photo.


Hello , I’m a new member and have a YJM100 as well and I’m having the exact same issue you have or had ! My tech is currently troubleshooting it . Did you get it fixed and if so what was the fix ?? Thanks and really appreciate it ! - Anthony


----------



## crossroadsnyc

IPlayFender said:


> Hello , I’m a new member and have a YJM100 as well and I’m having the exact same issue you have or had ! My tech is currently troubleshooting it . Did you get it fixed and if so what was the fix ?? Thanks and really appreciate it ! - Anthony



What exactly is happening? Not that I’ll know the answer, but I’m just curious. I read the quote you quoted, but was having a difficult time following exactly.


----------



## marshallmellowed

IPlayFender said:


> Hello , I’m a new member and have a YJM100 as well and I’m having the exact same issue you have or had ! My tech is currently troubleshooting it . Did you get it fixed and if so what was the fix ?? Thanks and really appreciate it ! - Anthony


If you're saying you used your YJM with an attenuator, and then had issues with it, I might be able to help. I once used my YJM with an attenuator to do an A//B comparison to my 1059 SLP. The YJM does not work weill with attenuators (IMO), as there are components in the YJM which will get very hot, hot enough to melt the solder used in the YJM. The components I'm referring to are in the EPA circuit, and I had one fall completely off the PCB when using my YJM with an attenuator. Luckily, it was an easy repair, only requiring the component to be soldered back into place (close call). After that experience, I've stuck with the simpler 1959 SLP design, which I think sounds better anyway.


----------



## Solid State

vintmodJCM said:


> One important note about the controversial attenuator: it is a fantastic system imho! It does not alter tone, which VariACs, Hot Plates and others do. The result of any attenuation is subjective to the ear of the player. The YJM's attenuator is smart and integrated with the amp in order to protect the electronics from starving of power while the power section is "starved". Speaker compression is the primary issue. Reducing the power scaling to say, 12w output (noon), allows the YJM100w to become a YJM12w and safely play through a single 20w Greenback in an iso recording cab. Amazing!


People were so negative about all of the onboard features, I had written off the amp as a power switchable 1959 with premium transformers and built-ins you don't need. When I finally heard just how good that attenuator works, I was kind of mind-blown that it's not a standard feature on their 100 watt line. A guy I befriended through Youtube and Facebook sent me a clip of it at its lowest setting and it was down as low as I can take any MasterVolume amp.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Solid State said:


> People were so negative about all of the onboard features, I had written off the amp as a power switchable 1959 with premium transformers and built-ins you don't need. When I finally heard just how good that attenuator works, I was kind of mind-blown that it's not a standard feature on their 100 watt line. A guy I befriended through Youtube and Facebook sent me a clip of it at its lowest setting and it was down as low as I can take any MasterVolume amp.



Yep, it’s a fantastic system. The only drawback is that you lose a little breakup when fully attenuated, but kicking it in the pants with a little boost works just great. I’d choose the EPA over any attenuator out there. Your post is a good one, as it highlights the need to be discerning when taking advice from people online (including my own advice!). 

As for mine, I’ve had it since they were released, and it’s never given me a problem. I‘ve used it regularly over the years (it’s been my primary amp since day 1), and believe it or not, the amp still has the original tubes. It’s been literally flawless. I’ve read countless threads/posts during this time regarding other supposedly “more reliable” amps having problems, so it just goes to show any amp can experience issues. If something ever happened, I’d just have it fixed (like any other amp), and keep enjoying it! Over the decade+ that it’s been around, only a minority of YJM owners have experienced issues, and all of those issues have been exactly the same, with an easy fix (that seems pretty reliable to me all things considered).


----------



## IPlayFender

marshallmellowed said:


> If you're saying you used your YJM with an attenuator, and then had issues with it, I might be able to help. I once used my YJM with an attenuator to do an A//B comparison to my 1059 SLP. The YJM does not work weill with attenuators (IMO), as there are components in the YJM which will get very hot, hot enough to melt the solder used in the YJM. The components I'm referring to are in the EPA circuit, and I had one fall completely off the PCB when using my YJM with an attenuator. Luckily, it was an easy repair, only requiring the component to be soldered back into place (close call). After that experience, I've stuck with the simpler 1959 SLP design, which I think sounds better anyway.





crossroadsnyc said:


> What exactly is happening? Not that I’ll know the answer, but I’m just curious. I read the quote you quoted, but was having a difficult time following exactly.


Ok. First off I have owned this amp the same year it came out and have used it extensively in studio and gigs and not one issue till now. In the last 5 months Ive been recording playing this amp to 11 but using both power scaling and an aracom attenuator ( slightly) . So all of a sudden while playing, big drop in volume and everything just got saggy . The v1 and v3 lights were on . So I have a bunch of healthy EL34’s as spares so I replaced the two and re biased ( using self bias feature). Same problem , then I said I will swap all of them with know good tubes pulled from My 100w JCM800. Rebiased , then it display v1 only being bad. After swapping and rebiasing several tubes I had no luck and brought to my tech . here’s what he discovered attached a fried transistor like component which is in route now . He also mentioned something about this heat sick not providing the amount of voltage see attached


----------



## marshallmellowed

IPlayFender said:


> Ok. First off I have owned this amp the same year it came out and have used it extensively in studio and gigs and not one issue till now. In the last 5 months Ive been recording playing this amp to 11 but using both power scaling and an aracom attenuator ( slightly) . So all of a sudden while playing, big drop in volume and everything just got saggy . The v1 and v3 lights were on . So I have a bunch of healthy EL34’s as spares so I replaced the two and re biased ( using self bias feature). Same problem , then I said I will swap all of them with know good tubes pulled from My 100w JCM800. Rebiased , then it display v1 only being bad. After swapping and rebiasing several tubes I had no luck and brought to my tech . here’s what he discovered attached a fried transistor like component which is in route now . He also mentioned something about this heat sick not providing the amount of voltage see attached


Yes, that's the component I was referring to. It's on the top side of the main PCB, therefore inverted when the chassis is installed. In my case, while using an attenuator with the amp, EPA turned to max volume, the component and heat sink got so hot, it melted the solder and the entire assembly, (heat sink and transistor) fell to the bottom of the headbox and the volume went to zero. in your case, it sounds like the component just overheated and failed. A design flaw (IMO), as the heat sink is not of sufficient size to dissipate the heat at max volume. Bottom line, IMO, the amp should be usable, either utilizing the on-board EPA, or using an external attenuator, whichever the user prefers, and without frying components.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

IPlayFender said:


> Ok. First off I have owned this amp the same year it came out and have used it extensively in studio and gigs and not one issue till now. In the last 5 months Ive been recording playing this amp to 11 but using both power scaling and an aracom attenuator ( slightly) . So all of a sudden while playing, big drop in volume and everything just got saggy . The v1 and v3 lights were on . So I have a bunch of healthy EL34’s as spares so I replaced the two and re biased ( using self bias feature). Same problem , then I said I will swap all of them with know good tubes pulled from My 100w JCM800. Rebiased , then it display v1 only being bad. After swapping and rebiasing several tubes I had no luck and brought to my tech . here’s what he discovered attached a fried transistor like component which is in route now . He also mentioned something about this heat sick not providing the amount of voltage see attached



Oh, ok, so you were using the EPA and the outboard attenuator at the same time? I guess I could see how that’d cause some additional stress that the amp probably wasn’t designed for. Given you had such good luck with it prior to doing so, I’d probably just return to using it as you were. Still, happy to hear it’s an easy fix!


----------



## IPlayFender

it’s not fixed yet . Pending part arrival . I’ve pushed old non master old Marshall’s I own (Ed) with the same attenuator and worst case scenario was new output tube replacement. Of course there is no digital brain in those !


----------



## IPlayFender

crossroadsnyc said:


> Oh, ok, so you were using the EPA and the outboard attenuator at the same time? I guess I could see how that’d cause some additional stress that the amp probably wasn’t designed for. Given you had such good luck with it prior to doing so, I’d probably just return to using it as you were. Still, happy to hear it’s an easy fix!


Ilove this amp I hope it’s not anything worse than that component


----------



## IPlayFender

IPlayFender said:


> . I’ve been using it this way since I first bought it over 10 years never been an issue . But yes I will not use attenuator anymore on this anymore.


----------



## Solid State

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yep, it’s a fantastic system. The only drawback is that you lose a little breakup when fully attenuated, but kicking it in the pants with a little boost works just great. I’d choose the EPA over any attenuator out there. Your post is a good one, as it highlights the need to be discerning when taking advice from people online (including my own advice!).
> 
> As for mine, I’ve had it since they were released, and it’s never given me a problem. I‘ve used it regularly over the years (it’s been my primary amp since day 1), and believe it or not, the amp still has the original tubes. It’s been literally flawless. I’ve read countless threads/posts during this time regarding other supposedly “more reliable” amps having problems, so it just goes to show any amp can experience issues. If something ever happened, I’d just have it fixed (like any other amp), and keep enjoying it! Over the decade+ that it’s been around, only a minority of YJM owners have experienced issues, and all of those issues have been exactly the same, with an easy fix (that seems pretty reliable to me all things considered).


Yeah, a lot of people talk about changing tubes like it's a frequent thing. I play high gain metal and I rarely change tubes. I think it's like cars. You see those guys that get a car and start messing around under the hood and pretty soon it's a necessity for them. I just get my oil changed. I don't know what my motor even looks like.


----------



## IPlayFender

Solid State said:


> Yeah, a lot of people talk about changing tubes like it's a frequent thing. I play high gain metal and I rarely change tubes. I think it's like cars. You see those guys that get a car and start messing around under the hood and pretty soon it's a necessity for them. I just get my oil changed. I don't know what my motor even looks like.


Edward Van Halen was always messing around under the hood . Ever hear of him ?


----------

